# Jericho's Return Discussion Thread



## METTY

Y2J is back!


----------



## Carcass

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Undertaker? Kane? Jericho?


----------



## Carcass

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

WWE Network. The he that's refereed to in the vid is Vince.


----------



## CC91

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Sting vs. Undertaker Wrestlemania 28 omglol


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm assuming Undertaker from the video, but I do really hope its somehow Jericho. He always did subliminal stuff like this when returning so why not.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Way, way too creepy a vid to be Jericho.

It can only be Undertaker or Kane, and out of those two only Taker merits a video, it's him.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

If you take the kids desk, turn it sideways, and bend the bars just right it would make a scorpion.
Clearly Sting.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

STING


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If it is The Undertaker....this will be the second year in a row that a mysterious video clip aired to tease his return.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

lol And so it begins. People are about to go apeshit.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Sting still in contract with TNA 

As far as this video goes is either taker or kane


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Chris Jericho, obviously. The way the youtube link appeared reminded me of the 222 videos back when Jericho returned a few years ago. I'll be very surprised if this isn't Jericho.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Or I can be the boogey man


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

What part of Raw did this air during? 

I love stuff like this....probably Undertaker


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

its obviously undertaker . it cant be anybody else. dont let any rumors get to you...its undertaker


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



mpredrox said:


> What part of Raw did this air during?
> 
> I love stuff like this....probably Undertaker


It didn't air. They quickly flashed the link to the YouTube video in a blurry fashion.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Why people think is sting


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> Why people think is sting


2-21-11


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> It didn't air. They quickly flashed the link to the YouTube video in a blurry fashion.


sorry that's what I meant....what part of Raw did they flash this?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Some dumb WHO IS SUICIDE stuff for WWE network. Or Dean Ambrose. Take your pick.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

But isn't sting still in contract with TNA?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

HOLY SHIT IT'S UNDERTAKER! IT'S A MONDAY! I EDITED THIS POST TO CORRECT MYSELF! MONDAY IS RAW! TAKER WILL RETURN LIVE ON RAW! THEN... something will happen.

But I can't wait. And if it's not Taker, then it better be Jericho. If it's not one of them, I will be disappointed.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The profile age of the YouTube channel is 43. 

Neither Taker, Sting, Kane or Jericho is 43.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's X-Pac !


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



PoisonMouse said:


> Some dumb WHO IS SUICIDE stuff for WWE network. Or Dean Ambrose. Take your pick.


HOLY SHIT. I would seriously mark out for Ambrose.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

January 2012 would also be around the time Kharma gives birth, but that's without maternity leave.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

clearly taker's 6,729th return


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It begins..... This sounds like an undertaker/kane return


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

holy fuck i'm so anxious and excited for this even though it's probably taker


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



EraOfAwesome said:


> STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.
> 
> *If you take the kids desk, turn it sideways*, and bend the bars just right it would make a scorpion.
> Clearly Sting.


You forgot to shine it up real nice first.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

what part of raw did they flash the link.. i don't recall seeing it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

the kid is ginger, it's definitely taker.


----------



## JStoner

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I hope so much that it's a new superstar and not just a return, but it's probably a return. I'd love for it to be Seth Rollins with a dark menacing gimmick or Ambrose.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Big Daddy V is 43. Have fun.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



JStoner said:


> I hope so much that it's a new superstar and not just a return, but it's probably a return. I'd love for it to be Seth Rollins with a dark menacing gimmick or Ambrose.


it said familiar force.

holy shit it's fucking chris jericho. look at the tags. Prophecy1yt HOLY SHIT I AM MARKING


----------



## Slbrey

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Whoever it is they will return on January 2 2012 which is a Monday


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

whos to say that the age is accurate.. people lie about age on youtube all the time.. i have a hunch it could be brodus


----------



## Gresty

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Jericho you dumb fucks


----------



## ax&smash

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Slbrey said:


> Whoever it is they will return on January 2 2012 which is a Monday


And Monday night is the night Raw is on!!!!!11!!!!~!~!OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!~!~!!!!11111`` I bet some1 is returning on the Raw!!!!!!


----------



## Habanos

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"it begins"

that sounds more like a debut than a come back

Clay, Rollins, Ambrose,...?


----------



## Panzer

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Rikishi to return to the WWE?


----------



## x096

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Maybe the return of Masked Kane


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It begins can also mean to play mind games


----------



## Brye

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If that's Ambrose or something I'd mark out.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Masked Kane!


----------



## truk83

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm going with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> The profile age of the YouTube channel is 43.
> 
> Neither Taker, Sting, Kane or Jericho is 43.


A lot of people lie about their age for youtube accounts.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Habanos said:


> "it begins"
> 
> that sounds more like a debut than a come back
> 
> Clay, Rollins, Ambrose,...?


It says in the video "a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his"

definitely not a debut of a new guy if it's a familiar force. and he said to claim what is his. guess who thinks CM Punk stole their "best wrestler in the world" moniker. yep. and the tag on the video says Prophecy1yt. 1yt. switch that to y2j. it's jericho. i sound like a fucking nerd i don't care i'm marking hard. it's jericho.


----------



## Angelus™

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its Taker


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Masked Kane.The new one gave it away.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think the WWE just confirmed its Masked Kane!!!


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its kane!


----------



## Slbrey

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Ok guys I have studied this video and even made screen caps of ever second of film.

I think I have officially figured it out.

The date is Monday January 2nd 2012 (which is the first raw of the new year)

Which happends to be 42 days from now

And Raw will be in Memphis Tennessee 

Now here's where it gets fun

42 - the age the last time this man held a wwe title
Memphis Tennessee - this mans home town
January 2nd - day of this mans first match

The only logical person this could be is......

































THE HONKY TONKIN MAN!

Thank you thank you very much


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Well, there was Kane's return vignette, so it's definitely Taker.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Thrown away mask. OMG its the return of Isaac Yankem.

Does WWE really think people still get excited for the 78th return of Taker and Kane. It´s more worn out than a Ric Flair retirement.


----------



## Mr. Body

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Bald undertaker with a new gimmick


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

holy shit fucking taker AND kane? or jericho?


----------



## Cosmic Gate

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

THATS GOTTA BE.....THATS GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Gotta be Undertaker or Sting. Can't imagine taking Kane seriously anymore


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Now, the question is...are both videos for the same person or separate?


----------



## Mr. Body

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

darkhorse: Kurt Angle.. he'll be 43 at that time which is the age of the guy posting the video


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Mr. Body said:


> darkhorse: Kurt Angle.. he'll be 43 at that time which is the age of the guy posting the video


that video is definitely not for kurt angle.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Mr. Body said:


> darkhorse: Kurt Angle.. he'll be 43 at that time which is the age of the guy posting the video


Lol


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think they are separate videos. What would be the point of showing the first mystery promo if they were just gonna show Kane a few minutes later.


----------



## Angelus™

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Separate videos im sure


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Lol @ kurt angle.

They were totally two separate vignettes one was for kane the other is for undertaker


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Batista.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it may be this boomer


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it's definitely braden walker.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It begins.... Big Andy lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Read this in the comments:



> The line in the beginning is apparently from the Bible, though I know not the verse. Tags of the video call this "Prophecy1yt". As we﻿ continue with the Biblical references, there was a prophecy of a curse to be placed upon those who attempt to rebuild the city of Jericho in the Bible. Chris Jericho has been accusing people of ripping him off on Twitter for months, as they're not doing anything original and just trying to rebuild Jericho's holier than thou persona of his last run. Just a theory.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

@mysteriumP is unimpressed.


----------



## varney

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

bryan danielson.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> Read this in the comments:


It feels like it's 2007 again


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Jericho.


----------



## down_nola

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm guessing the age posted on youtube definitely does has something to do with it. I'm sure the info will leak out by the end of the night anyways.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The McMahon family.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Lol its Jericho then.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Batista turns 43 on January 18,2012. Just saying


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



> "The line in the beginning is apparently from the Bible, though I know not the verse. Tags of the video call this "Prophecy1yt". As we continue with the Biblical references, there was a prophecy of a curse to be placed upon those who attempt to rebuild the city of﻿ Jericho in the Bible. Chris Jericho has been accusing people of ripping him off on Twitter for months, as they're not doing anything original and just trying to rebuild Jericho's holier than thou persona of his last run. Just a theory."


.


----------



## the fox

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

David Michael Bautista, Jr.[6] (born January 18, 1969)
if 43 in the profile a hint than maybe he is the one


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Dean Douglas


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it's definitely jericho. 

It says in the video "a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his"

definitely not a debut of a new guy if it's a familiar force. and he said to claim what is his. guess who thinks CM Punk stole their "best wrestler in the world" moniker. yep. and the tag on the video says Prophecy1yt. 1yt. switch that to y2j. it's jericho. i sound like a fucking nerd i don't care i'm marking hard. it's jericho.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Schmidty94 said:


> Batista turns 43 on January 18,2012. Just saying


Love the sig.


----------



## down_nola

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I wonder if the park featured in the video has any significance? If anybody recognizes where that's at, there maybe something to it.


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Nah is not batista


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

That seems like the video, due to the verse would have to deal with jericho.

Really subliminal and it's actually really freaking good.

Got to give it up to wwe's video guys once again.


----------



## Sphynxx

*It Begins…? 2012*

During the Jack Swagger vs. Sheamus match last night WWE put its twitter graphic in the bottom left corner where they usually display WWE related trending topics or what hashtags you should use to discuss the broadcast. That’s not so unusual and at first it only displayed, @WWE #RAW seen below.









Shortly there after it went to a static-y version, with color bars and some hard to read text, seen here.












That’s when the plot thickens…


It’s tough to make out but the text is a link, a link to a youtube channel from user itbegins2012, this account only came online today and only has one video, here it is courtesy of youtube.








Eery right? It features a young boy writing in a notebook and talking in vocabulary beyond his years. His message is simple, “On the second day of two thousand twelve a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his, and it will be the end of the world as you know it.” So, apparently something familiar is coming on 1-2-12.


Source
http://chaddukeswrestlingshow.com/2011/11/21/it-begins/


----------



## VRsick

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

benoit would be 43 right?


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



VRsick said:


> benoit would be 43 right?


Yeah, that's not creative.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> Love the sig.


What you like about the sig??


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Schmidty94 said:


> What you like about the sig??


Everything about the Packers.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



down_nola said:


> I wonder if the park featured in the video has any significance? If anybody recognizes where that's at, there maybe something to it.


It's in Toronto, where Chris Jericho is from.

I've set it up, somebody finish this joke off


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



el dandy said:


> It's in Toronto, where Chris Jericho is from.
> 
> Please somebody finish this setup.


He's from Winnipeg you idiot!


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"IT BEGINS" is an anagram for "I BE STING"

Although it's also an anagram of "IT BINGES", so there's also an equal chance of the return being Matt Hardy.


----------



## RawIsWiz28

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Somebody zoom in to see what the kid was writing


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kane & undertaker!


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

So the taker rumors of him not coming back until close to Mania must be untrue.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



RawIsWiz28 said:


> Somebody zoom in to see what the kid was writing


----------



## Heel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## truk83

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Obviously it's someone we already know, and I'm guessing it's Taker, or Kane. Doesn't anyone else wish that the WWE would spend as much creative with their younger talent? I mean a build like this for someone of Kane, or Taker's caliber is fine, but just seems like the WWE lacks this type of genius with other lower status talent.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


>


It's Jack Tunney!


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's only 3 logical scenarios. It was an uber creepy WWE Network promo, it was a promo for the Undertaker return, or WWE have some major plans for a return in 2012. And lol at people naming Sting & Kane. 1 a Kane promo already aired tonight, and 2 there's no way.


----------



## fraze316

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

wish the video could be for a younger guy like Skip Sheffield. We havent seen him in over a year since his injury


----------



## Olympus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The former seemed as though it would be fitting for Taker and the latter is certainly Kane. Masked Kane would be AMAZING.

Let's hope.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

So I'm guessing it could be one of these 5 men

Kane (Highly possible)
Undertaker (Highly possible)
Sting (Maybe but doubt it)
Brodus Clay (perhaps?)
Chris Jericho (seems too dark for him but still a possibility)


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It looks like Kane had a separate video
http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/wwe/video-kane-returning-with-his-mask/

So that video is The Undertaker or Y2J?

Or......Skip Sheffield?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If you go to the youtube channel of the person who posted the video, it says the person's age is 43. Anybody think of a 43 year old wrestler who might return?


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

There are 2 actually. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/586701-kane-return-promo.html#post10626614


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Dice Darwin said:


> If you go to the youtube channel of the person who posted the video, it says the person's age is 43. Anybody think of a 43 year old wrestler who might return?


Sting 9 years ago?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Dice Darwin said:


> If you go to the youtube channel of the person who posted the video, it says the person's age is 43. Anybody think of a 43 year old wrestler who might return?


Ric Flair


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

The Undertaker


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Dice Darwin said:


> If you go to the youtube channel of the person who posted the video, it says the person's age is 43. Anybody think of a 43 year old wrestler who might return?


As was stated before in this thread (if you read it) Just because someone post their age doesn't mean they are that age.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Dice Darwin said:


> If you go to the youtube channel of the person who posted the video, it says the person's age is 43. Anybody think of a 43 year old wrestler who might return?


This has already been pointed out. Neither Taker, Kane or Jericho are 43.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's gotta be Jericho. He's coming back for what is his:

The title of "Best in the World"


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I hope it's not for Brodus Clay. It would make sense for it to be Taker since it was rumored he would be feuding with Kane come Mania.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## Falkono

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

With Taker and Kane about to retire maybe it is someone new connected to them that will continue their story. Maybe one of theirs son or something.

Jericho only said a week or so ago to The Sun that he was done with WWE for good so i doubt it is him at all. As for Taker it could be him as a child and the video tells his story growing up or something like that.

Personally i hope it is someone new. The roster is calling out for new people.


----------



## Aid

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Obviously guys, it's Rellik. What's Rellik spelled backwards? Killer. What's 43 backwards? 34, the same age as Rellik. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


> It's gotta be Jericho. He's coming back for what is his:
> 
> The title of "Best in the World"


That actually makes a bit of sense.

Still think has way too many Undertaker like features though.

Oh and it's not someone new ffs, it says a "familiar" face. It's a return from someone in WWE or maybe WCW.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It seems like it is Jericho, the verse is from the Book of Isaiah. Here is what I picked up from a summary of that book.

"Isaiah's calling as a prophet was primarily to the nation of Judah (the southern kingdom) and to Jerusalem, urging the people to repent from their sins and return to God.He also foretold the coming of the Messiah and the salvation of the Lord. Many of his prophesies predicted events that occurred in Isaiah's near future, yet at the same time they foretold the events of the distant future (such as the coming of the Messiah), and even some events still to come in the last days (such as the second coming of Christ)."

Y2J saving people again perhaps? Also the video mentions a familiar force will claim back what is his. "Best in The World".


----------



## SecondCity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


> "IT BEGINS" is an anagram for "I BE STING"
> 
> Although it's also an anagram of "IT BINGES", so there's also an equal chance of the return being Matt Hardy.


10/10 post.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Aid180 said:


> Obviously guys, it's Rellik. What's Rellik spelled backwards? Killer. What's 43 backwards? 34, the same age as Rellik. Coincidence? I think not.












Someone go tell Mike Tenay


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Falkono said:


> With Taker and Kane about to retire maybe it is someone new connected to them that will continue their story. Maybe one of theirs son or something.
> 
> Jericho only said a week or so ago to The Sun that he was done with WWE for good so i doubt it is him at all. As for Taker it could be him as a child and the video tells his story growing up or something like that.
> 
> Personally i hope it is someone new. The roster is calling out for new people.


For future reference, never ever use The Sun as evidence for anything.


----------



## Skinner24

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Is it a stain of a rubbed out scorpion on the black board???


----------



## StraightEdged

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Sting


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


>


Damn that kid needs to clip his fingernails!!


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Watch it be Triple H.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Schmidty94 said:


> Damn that kid needs to clip his fingernails!!


Kid? That's a 40 something Jack Nicholson.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

when i first saw it i thought kane and undertaker but obviously they have a seperate video for kane. I really believe its jericho he has done cryptic messages before when he is coming back. It probably is the undertaker but jericho makes more sense and would be exciting considering undertaker always comes back and is ending the world


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Wasn't there a 2nd promo like this with Kane's mask on fire so I have to believe they are talking about him, The Undertaker or both.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I am literally going to ROFL when its just Undertaker again


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


>


lol at the bottom there's a typo. It says "Aol" instead of "All"

unless..

AOL has bought out WWE!!! :faint:


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho makes since due to his constant trolling lately.


----------



## NWO Sweet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's the Undertaker.


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Scary but cool at the same time. Could be Y2J, but it could also be The Undertaker as he usually comes back around that time of year.


----------



## SecondCity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Schmidty94 said:


> Damn that kid needs to clip his fingernails!!


Shit, I never actually noticed Nicholson's fingernails being so long. Makes sense!

*mind slightly blown*


----------



## Gwilt

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Kid? That's a 40 something Shelley Duvall.


fixed


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

It's either Jericho or Taker.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



SecondCity said:


> Shit, I never actually noticed Nicholson's fingernails being so long. Makes sense!
> 
> *mind slightly blown*


It wasn't Jack who was holding it, the text is revealed when his wife sees it for the first time. So its her fingernails.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

undertaker. that promo is awesome, taker is just a fucking living mark out moment


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Kid? That's a 40 something Jack Nicholson.


That's actually Shelley Duvall who is the actress that played his wife.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

I'm hoping its y2j !! undertaker always comes back he doesn't need another cryptic video to get him across. jericho hasn't been around in over a year and a half I believe we need someone to save us


----------



## SecondCity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


> It wasn't Jack who was holding it, the text is revealed when his wife sees it for the first time. So its her fingernails.


Yeah, some other member confused me. I blame him. Kill him.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Gwilt said:


> fixed


I am aware of that...it was a joke.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*



HHH Mark said:


>


That would be awesome. 

Kane had a video, so this is The Undertaker, Y2J, or I'll say dark horse chance of Skip Sheffield. 

Or the WWE Network, which would begin. 

"it begins" is a anagram for "i be sting" as someone pointed out in the Raw forum.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Counted six buttons on the sleeves... Yep, it's definitely Heidenreich.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

It's very obviously Chris Jericho. He's just been trolling everyone lately, trying to throw the fans off. His last return was like this, as well. A familiar force is coming to claim what is his. What was his that was taken from him? The "Best in the World" moniker. Who took that moniker? CM Punk. Punk and Jericho even had words on Twitter to set this up.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Coincidence that Jericho just started spouting off about how he's never returning and he's all booked up for early next year...and all of a sudden we get a
return promo for someone...when? Early next year.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Goldberg?


----------



## krai999

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

fingers crossed for ambrose


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



CMojicaAce said:


> lol at the bottom there's a typo. It says "Aol" instead of "All"
> 
> unless..
> 
> AOL has bought out WWE!!! :faint:


Oh shit! Dixie Carter is going to purchase the WWE video library and raid the talent pool to set up a WWE invasion in TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! :shocked:


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Lame. IWC's gonna lose their shit over this.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I've seen a number of people talk about the 'familiar face' line. If you listen closely, it doesn't say that. 

It actually says "A familiar force will arrive to claim what is his".

Not much really but...just enough to move it into the weird/dark realm that would fit a Taker return


----------



## Monsoon4Ever

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm going on record by saying, "Who cares?" ... man, really interesting to see how the horses chase the carrots.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

a new nWo? (the "familiar force"?)

eh who knows


----------



## bme

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"For on the second day of 2012, a _familiar_ force shall arrive to claim what is his"

It's not a debuting superstar and they showed a teaser video for Kane later in the night.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Getting the Undertaker primed for WM is my guess.

But I hope it's Jericho


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Anything on Jericho's Twitter tonight?


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

How pissed would people be if it ended up being Taker all over again lol!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Only Kane and Undertaker would get that kind of video. I don't really think Jericho would have that kind of return promo.


----------



## Hulkamania4Uandme

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

I'd like to think it would be Hulk hogan, i'd be ok with Sean waltman if he's abit bigger but if it was taker i hope he has been hitting the gym. i'd be ok with any of them.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



CM Rom said:


> How pissed would people be if it ended up being Taker all over again lol!


Not pissed at all. 

Taker or Y2J. And Y2J will twit about it soon enough, so we'll have our answer.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The title has something to do with who it is...they point out "itbegins" too much....Itbegins could be a new wrestler will debut. could it be Leavine as a different persona that no one expected. Could it be The Undertakers last WM match ever. Is this Undertaker's retiring year?


----------



## Dub

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You guys are such marks, the boy in video is clear sign that Jerry "Sticky Fingers" Sandusky is about debut in the WWE, holy shit I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

This is probably a promo for Brodus Clay


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Why are so many of you people considering a new debut? :lmao

Jesus, people.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



bme said:


> "For on the second day of 2012, a _familiar_ force shall arrive to claim what is his"
> 
> It's not a debuting superstar and they showed a teaser video for Kane later in the night.


Who has something to claim? And by claim, it has to be the World Heavyweight Championship. So....Kane? Taker? My guess is Undertaker jsut because the WWE isn't that original anymore and don't have anyone up their sleeve to surprise us. It's just another subliminal promo that will get the world talking like last year. It's the undertaker. Kane has his seperate Promo that had everything to do with fire, his mask and breaking the mirror. Which represents his ugly and scared face.

This promo has everything to do with the dead. They shown like a old yard with a swing and dead grass. Kid puts his head down and then looks up at the camera. Is that indicating dead rising again????


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Why are so many of you people considering a new debut? :lmao
> 
> Jesus, people.


who????


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Didn't Cena namedrop Shockmaster last week?

He's the "force" that is returning


----------



## Skinner24

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*










Scorpion?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Nut Tree said:


> who????


Really?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"A familiar force".

Probably just Taker again.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


> Really?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus


pretty much laughed my ass off, thank you.

Probably gonna be Taker though


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It could be Goldust coming back as Seven. WWE is obviously going to utilize the gimmick that WCW failed to use for whatever reason. The little kid in the video and Seven seemingly being hinted as some sort of pedophile is the dead giveaway.


----------



## eljoker

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Did any one else see another clip with a burning mask? I swear I saw a promo with Kane's old mask bouncung off the floor burning. Just cant remember when during raw.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Skinner24 said:


> Scorpion?



:lmao

Sting is still employed by TNA.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Hope that guy doesnt play the Mayan Calendar angle as it says 'the end of the world'.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Skinner24 said:


> Scorpion?


OMG! That boy has shoes. You know who else has shoes? Sting. It must be him.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Do you people not understand that Undertaker was buried alive? HES DEAD


----------



## SecondCity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

That kid looks like me. I am debuting.

Prepare for Mike Paine.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's the DARK BRUSH, i'm marking out.


----------



## Skinner24

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Fargerov said:


> OMG! That boy has shoes. You know who else has shoes? Sting. It must be him.


I'm putting in more comments from YouTube just like everybody else, it's Y2J or Taker.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

This is fucking mind boggling, and yet I love it when they do this type of stuff.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Steve Borden


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Im suprised no one has figured this out already. Its the return of Hornswoggle. DUUURRR!


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/586673-breaking-what-hell-wwe-makes-sublimial-video-18.html


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I know who it is. It's:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Only reason why I don't think it's Jericho is it just seems too... dark for him. It would surprise me...

I'm hoping it's either him or Taker.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Fargerov said:


> I know who it is. It's:


I'd mark fap


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If this is seriously only for the WWE network then I will cry. The creepy subliminal message for a fucking TV NETWORK? Get out of here man.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Shane McMahon? Claiming the WWE from Triple H.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Denny Crane said:


> Shane McMahon? Claiming the WWE from Triple H.



Im already using Shane coming back to take over in EWR. And Ill probably do it better than WWE could tbh..


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The Undertaker has been show/talked about on WWE television A LOT lately.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

its The Undetaker, don't we get these types of videos about once a year now???


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's 2-21-11 all over again...


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It could possibly be Jericho. After all the stuff about how he's "not going to WWE again," this comes up. He's known to troll before, and this would be a great way for him to return. It is strange how it is a few months before Wrestlemania, and it's even before the Royal Rumble, which most likely means this certain wrestler will be a favorite to win the Rumble. I really can't see the Undertaker working a Royal Rumble match at his age and shape. 

But, then again, this video felt very much like a Undertaker return video. It's very dark, spooky, empty, the swings moving, the dead grass, the gloomy look. Everything seems to be missing besides the kids and the desk. 

I do not believe it has anything to do with the Kane video, and both of those video's had no similarities at all. They showed Kane's face, a match, him breaking a mirror, and a burning mask. It pretty much indicated that Kane is coming back with the mask. No mystery at all. 

It's not a debuting superstar, because it's say someone's coming back to claim what is his. 

Either it's Jericho or Undertaker. But, then again, what the hell will Jericho return as, The Gravedigger? This video seems a little too dark for Chris Jericho. A also, the line, "a familiar force." Since when is Jericho a force? The Undertaker is a "force." 

I think we should wait to get more video's before we go over our heads again and start looking at the the kids shoes, or the chalkboard for anything that indicated who it is.


----------



## Skinner24

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

itbegins2012WWE
Punish them, punish the weak. #Itbegins2012

Twitter.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Skinner24 said:


> itbegins2012WWE
> Punish them, punish the weak. #Itbegins2012
> 
> Twitter.


Sounds like something Brodus Clay would say.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

My moneys on Undertaker as the timing puts him in the middle of the road to WM. He'll come back claim what is his the WHC then head in to WM and putting Bryan by losing.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Well, 'Taker's back. Wonder who he's beating at this year's 'Mania?


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Seems to early for Taker...


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

:lmao I love this thread.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

End of the world (WWE) as you know it?

Obviously its:


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

i think all signs point to braden walker


----------



## Suck It

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Bull Buchanan.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

IT CAN ONLY BE ONE MAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Hb3LVlRnw


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

will mark for taker or jericho. hoping its jericho more tho. everyone else can screw.


----------



## Angelus™

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Doubt its for anyone new but i'd be awesome if it was


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its Jonah Hill!


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Here comes the pain! I'm saying Lesnar.


----------



## Stances

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

The boy looks like a scorpion so its Sting!


----------



## Lane3490

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

its clearly undertaker it flashes a swimgset and playground aka his yard...


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

LOL

well 20 pages in... and not one single person has mentioned Batista (and yes, he'll be 43 in January 2012)









I'm just saying.. you never know


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Lane3490 said:


> its clearly undertaker it flashes a swimgset and playground aka his yard...


Very, very true.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Ravenz_Rulz said:


> LOL
> 
> well 20 pages in... and not one single person has mentioned Batista (and yes, he'll be 43 in January 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.. you never know


Look again..several people guessed Batista.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Look again..several people guessed Batista.


actually it was just 3 people www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=1018114

but who's counting? my mistake regardless, didn't see it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Alright, so after examining the clues, reading this thread, drinking some coca-cola... it finally hit me...

THIS man is the one returning that this video is about:


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



EBboy™ said:


> Alright, so after examining the clues, reading this thread, drinking some coca-cola... it finally hit me...
> 
> THIS man is the one returning that this video is about:


AW, SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## simplyNEIL

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

the message for the link was shown when jack swagger enters for his match for sheamus, before swagger gets in the ring the twitter sign on the bottom left comes up and it messes up and you can see a link appear.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Wait a minute. Morrison's contract is supposedly up soon...

Maybe it's Johnny Nitro!








]


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



simplyNEIL said:


> the message for the link was shown when jack swagger enters for his match for sheamus, before swagger gets in the ring the twitter sign on the bottom left comes up and it messes up and you can see a link appear.


did it??? didn't even notice


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

In the itbegins video, what the hell is that object that appears at 0:11 and disappears again at 0:14? Some sort of clue. Also the globe in the room with the boy, perhaps pointing towards the best in the world? Jericho does seem most likely when you think about it more.


----------



## alliance

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y= Youtube

2= 2nd﻿ day

J= January


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



alliance said:


> Y= Youtube
> 
> 2= 2nd﻿ day
> 
> J= January


Hm, that's actually pretty good. 

And yeah, after thinking more and more about it, it seems less likely to be Taker and more likely to Jericho... which I'd be happy with. I'd mark for either one returning.

First time Jericho came, he came to save the WWF.
The second time he came to save us.
The third time he's come to destroy us/the WWE? (That's what I can gather from the end of the world line)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think it's Taker because the wording and meaning is pretty obvious.

Or maybe it's the Nexus's bigger picture finally..........................8*D


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

i think its y2j


----------



## wildx213

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think that it is Jericho. The way that it appeared during RAW just screams something that he would be apart of.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Somebody mentioned on another forum that is very interesting. 

It seems that the Twitter thing was "hacked." It also seems that the culprit is using social media to put over his return. What is weird is that The Undertaker isn't known for social media, with Twitter and such. But who is, Chris Jericho.


----------



## whitty982000

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It could possibly be Brock Lesnar?


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I swear to god if one of you spoil this for me, I'll Put my foot so far up your ass the sweat on my kneee will quench your thirst.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



> Y2K = End of the World = Jericho debut
> 2012 = End of the world = Jericho﻿ re-debut
> [Y]ear 2012 [2]nd day of [J]anuary


The thought of Jericho vs. Punk at Wrestlemania is making my balls harden.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its defiantly Jericho. I really am not a fan of him at all so this is kind of disappointing. 

Besides the date being a clue it clearly says the end of the world begins, same as it did when Jericho came to WWE back when the world was suppose to end in 2000


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

on the video said "claiming what is his" so i don't think Undertaker, what's there's for undertaker return to claim? doesn't make sense...the claiming can be anything but i can't see undertaker

i say Jericho-Sting-Batista
Kane=already have promo video so this can't be for him


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

After reading some possibilities, it could be Jericho possibly. Maybe a Rumble match with Punk for the title would be it.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho is silent on Twitter tonight...which is odd.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The kid is a young Shane McMahon


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Haha thats not a jericho video. Stop kidding yourselves.. Its fkking undertaker and every one is going to be dissapointed like they were earlier this year again..


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

the line "punish the weak" imo rules out the undertaker, because that's a pretty heelish agenda to have, and frankly, the undertaker only takes on the strongest in the wwe. but that would be something jericho would say.


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Taker isn't heel though


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

EPIC FAIL!!! now everyone know it's Jericho return on Year 2012 2 January...WWE need to try alot harder next time with guessing game


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Jericho is silent on Twitter tonight...which is odd.





> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Bored...what's up? I'll answer the next five questions I get starting now.





> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> @supermonito Sting


Unfortunately, the question was "Bon Jovi or Sting"


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

What is the Prophecy1yt tag about? :S


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

i being to think its jericho, Jericho doing Y2k end of the world thing in 2000 and now 2012 consider to be end of the world...it's funny it mention end of the world


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Taker isn't heel though


i know, which is why i ruled him out. reading comprehension isnt your strong suit, yea?


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

that... 
y outube
2 nd day
j anuary

thing that that guy came up with is actually pretty good. seems possible, plus i doubt taker would come back so early. but also the vid just seems a bit too taker-esqe


----------



## Brye

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'd laugh if it was Brodus Clay. :side:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



apokalypse said:


> i being to think its jericho, Jericho doing Y2k end of the world thing in 2000 and now 2012 consider to be end of the world...it's funny it mention end of the world


Didn't think about that, makes a ton of sense. That and the fact that the tag is prophecy1yt which is sorta obvious that it's jericho. hmm.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

didn't jericho mention he come back with new character/gimmick? it might be dark character this time around.

in 2000 jericho coming to save us but this time in 2012 going to destroy us. 2000 and 2012 propercy are both end of the world. 

it's clear as day 98% it's Jericho but 2% i kept for other. 100% will not be Undertaker


----------



## Magic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

ITS STING! How doesn't everyone else see it? I thought it would be obvious, come on, we're all smart people here that don't come up with retarded conclusions from a video package that will most likely turn out to be a Taker return in a couple of weeks. We're all reasonable here, RIGHT?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I have watched the video again, and I've come to the conclusion that it's probably The Undertaker. It's got a very eerie vibe to it, and you come notice specific things like the ball appearing at 0:11, then disappearing, and the swing jolting at 0:19. It seems very similar to a ghost video, or something of that nature. 

And what is Undertaker coming to claim that is his you ask? It's the things you see in the video, the grass, the swings, the field. Basically, "his yard."

Seems a little to weird and eerie for it to be Chris Jericho.


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

My head says Taker/Kane because one is due to return soon. 

My heart says it's Jericho coming back to claim his "Best in the World" title from Punk/ I can see them feuding, then Jericho giving us one last year or so to cement guys like Ziggler/Miz/Barrett as the future.

As of right now I'm on page 8 so reading the rest of this thread should be interesting. lol


----------



## Evolution

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The WWE section is still recovering from Sting's last return.

Who knew that the original Sting videos were just the preview for the REAL Sting videos! Taker was just a jobber to swerve us!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kane.? They did show a video package involving kane and his mask burning. Maybe it has something to do with that.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I give it a 70 percent chance it's Undertaker, 25 percent chance it's Jericho and 5 percent chance it's Triple H.

Why it could be Undertaker: Like one poster mentioned, the video is eerie and uses a lot of words that would describe Undertaker. Plus, the video showed a yard, possibly referring to Undertaker's "yard," and him returning to reclaim it. Most of the signs point to Undertaker's return in time for the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania.

Why it could be Jericho: A hidden message is just what Jericho would use to promote his return, plus the whole technology-Youtube thing is right up his alley. I think a poster earlier in this thread had a Y = Youtube, 2 = 2nd of the year, J = January. That's really good detective work. However, the video itself didn't scream Jericho. So I would put his return at a lower probability than I would Undertaker.

Triple H: Who knows? Maybe Hunter has decide to stay away for a few months for personal reasons and come back refreshed. Here's the problem: What's Kevin Nash going to do in the meantime?


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

to flame the y2j heat...since it's about the end of the world and being biblical, 'jericho' is a big subject in the bible.

dark horse candidate: vince?


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Isaiah 26:20-21



> Come, my people, enter your chambers,
> and shut your doors behind you;
> hide yourselves for a little while
> until the fury has passed by.
> For behold, the LORD is coming out from his place
> to punish the inhabitants of the earth for their iniquity,
> and the earth will disclose the blood shed on it,
> and will no more cover its slain.


Hmm...

HOLY CRAP! IT IS BATISTA!

I was reading Isaiah 26. I continued reading to Isaiah 27...

Isaiah 27:1



> In that day the LORD with his hard and great and strong sword will punish *Leviathan* the fleeing serpent, *Leviathan* the twisting serpent, and he will slay the dragon that is in the sea.


And we all know who used to go by that name...


----------



## chada75

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*



StraightEdged said:


> Sting


I wish.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

There was a rumour about Y2J never returning.. Knowing Jericho.. It probably is him.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho just responded to a tweet that he'll be in Hawaii on January 2nd. Though it is Jericho, always trolling.

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
@GoldStandard000 Working in Hawaii
33 minutes ago


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I say it's going to be Brodus. Why? I just have a feeling it's going to be him. He wasn't on RAW tonight, after Laurinaitis said that he would debut on RAW this week on last week's RAW. Brodus also made appearances on WWE TV beforehand, so the "familiar force" line could be talking about Brodus. 

I think it's for Brodus.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

LOOOOOOOOOL Oh god!!! THIS AGAIN XD!!! As soon as I saw that cryptic message come up during the swagger match, and again during the barrett match, I think, I said "Jericho?". 

LOL can't wait to read about all the possibilities for the next month. God damn WWE, now i can't WAIT for Jan. 2nd! 

I'd mark for Undertaker, and I'd MTFO for Jericho.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*

Isaiah 26:20-21



> Come, my people, enter your chambers,
> and shut your doors behind you;
> hide yourselves for a little while
> until the fury has passed by.
> For behold, the LORD is coming out from his place
> to punish the inhabitants of the earth for their iniquity,
> and the earth will disclose the blood shed on it,
> and will no more cover its slain.


Hmm...

HOLY CRAP! IT IS BATISTA!

I was reading Isaiah 26. I continued reading to Isaiah 27...

Isaiah 27:1



> In that day the LORD with his hard and great and strong sword will punish *Leviathan* the fleeing serpent, *Leviathan* the twisting serpent, and he will slay the dragon that is in the sea.


And we all know who used to go by that name...


----------



## Deebow

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's going to be Michelle McCool McTaker.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Undertaker or maybe Brock Lesnar.

Who the fuck is Brodus Clay?


----------



## Brye

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

lol at the idea of Brock coming to WWE three days after his fight against Overeem.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: It Begins…? 2012*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Isaiah 26:20-21
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> HOLY CRAP! IT IS BATISTA!
> 
> I was reading Isaiah 26. I continued reading to Isaiah 27...
> 
> Isaiah 27:1
> 
> 
> 
> And we all know who used to go by that name...


Isaiah 26:19



> 19Thy dead men shall live, together with my dead body shall they arise. Awake and sing, ye that dwell in dust: for thy dew is as the dew of herbs, and the earth shall cast out the dead.


Maybe it'll be like what happened last year. Taker will return and be challenged by Jericho, or vice versa.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It most likely is Taker, it's way too dark to be Jericho. Also I can't believe some people actually asked "what would Taker be returning to claim?" Like really? Taker's whole thing for the past how many years has been that the ring is his yard.

I'd be happy if it is Taker, but I'd also like to be surprised. I really hope WWE has another video package next week, and this time they don't make it too obvious like they did last year.

Also, the thing is a bit weird. It *begins* and then in the video it says a *familiar* force. Beginning = a debut, familiar = returning. Though most likely it's just Undertaker returning, beginning a new gimmick.


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The usual boring undertaker return then.


----------



## Mr_BB

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



METTY said:


> Undertaker? Kane? Jericho?


I would have to go with Kane


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



P.Smith said:


> The usual boring undertaker return then.


You're gonna mark out LMAO!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



HHHbkDX said:


> You're gonna mark out LMAO!


I certainly won't be. He's hella boring outside of the American Bad Ass gimmick. It will just be a repeat of what we see every year. Yawn.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

WWE does a great job with these videos going by the reactions on here.


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

After reading everything in this thread and watching the video again, I'm convinced it HAS to be Jericho. Everything points to him. 

- The bible verses and the whole biblical type feeling. I feel like Taker would never incorporate that into his stuff. That and a pseudo-messiah type gimmick for Jericho's final act is probably the only way he could go out. Also one line says "prey on the weak." That is a very heelish type line, Taker at this point doesn't have enough left to have a big heel run. Jericho does. 
- The "end of the world" connection. He's come to save us, now he's coming back to destroy us. 
- The globe in the room and how besides whatever the little effer is writing that's the ONLY thing in the room.
- "Familiar Force" implies someone massively popular, so it has to be a big star. 
- He's coming back to claim what's his. His "Best in the World" gimmick from Punk immediately after arrival. 

Also the social media connections.
- Jericho's last return was the cryptic computer code, this has a cryptic, ominous type feel to it in a highly different way. Every set of Jericho vignettes has always been like that.
- The fact that it was almost like the Twitter thing was hacked. If this was Taker they wouldn't care to break it that way.
- Kane already had a return video tonight.
- The whole Youtube = Y, 2nd = 2, January = J, Y-2-J thing that somebody posted was really good. Last year people were trying to manipulate numbers to how they wanted, this actually works out.

I feel like everything overwhelmingly points to Jericho, thus when it isn't actually him I'll be MASSIVELY disappointed.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The kid looks depress in the video. Cena is turning heel this day.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sarcasm1 said:


> The kid looks depress in the video. Cena is turning heel this day.


:lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



joeycalz said:


> After reading everything in this thread and watching the video again, I'm convinced it HAS to be Jericho. Everything points to him.
> 
> - The bible verses and the whole biblical type feeling. I feel like Taker would never incorporate that into his stuff. That and a pseudo-messiah type gimmick for Jericho's final act is probably the only way he could go out. Also one line says "prey on the weak." That is a very heelish type line, Taker at this point doesn't have enough left to have a big heel run. Jericho does.
> - The "end of the world" connection. He's come to save us, now he's coming back to destroy us.
> - The globe in the room and how besides whatever the little effer is writing that's the ONLY thing in the room.
> - "Familiar Force" implies someone massively popular, so it has to be a big star.
> - He's coming back to claim what's his. His "Best in the World" gimmick from Punk immediately after arrival.
> 
> Also the social media connections.
> - Jericho's last return was the cryptic computer code, this has a cryptic, ominous type feel to it in a highly different way. Every set of Jericho vignettes has always been like that.
> - The fact that it was almost like the Twitter thing was hacked. If this was Taker they wouldn't care to break it that way.
> - Kane already had a return video tonight.
> - The whole Youtube = Y, 2nd = 2, January = J, Y-2-J thing that somebody posted was really good. Last year people were trying to manipulate numbers to how they wanted, this actually works out.
> 
> I feel like everything overwhelmingly points to Jericho, thus when it isn't actually him I'll be MASSIVELY disappointed.


This is much different from when the Save Us.222 thing began. When I first saw that video I knew it was Jericho, there was no doubt in my mind. This video is very, very eerie and dark, and who's eerie and dark? The Undertaker.

Who the fuck is Jericho going to be, a ghost with a sheet on his head? If he want's his nickname back, then why would he try to scare the shit out of people? Other than his nickname, there's really nothing else that people will largely remember Jericho for. But, the Undertaker has "his yard," which we do see a "yard" alot in this video don't we? 

Like I said before, this video looked like it was right out of one of those ghost shows on television. Swing moving by itself, ball appearing and disappearing, kid sitting in middle of nowhere, dead tree's, dead grass, eerie color and overall look of the production. 

Sure, there's the "biblical references," but the rest of the video points to the Undertaker. Who knows, maybe it'll be both. Maybe Jericho will return to be interrupted by The Undertaker like what happened last year with HHH and Taker. 

I'm sorry, I just can't see this video being just for Chris Jericho.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"The End of the World" Chris Jericho vs. "The Straight-Edge Savior" CM Punk.

Anybody?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Y2Joe said:


> "The End of the World" Chris Jericho vs. "The Straight-Edge Savior" CM Punk.
> 
> Anybody?


I'd mark the fuck out. My load will literally not hold.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

That looks like it's clearly Taker to me.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Another possibility:


----------



## Demandred

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Y2Joe said:


> "The End of the World" Chris Jericho vs. "The Straight-Edge Savior" CM Punk.
> 
> Anybody?




That along with Rock/Cena??? Easily over 1 million buys for Mania


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Please. The kid's in a classroom. It's clearly the full time ring return of Matt Striker.

You dumb fucks, its obvious.


----------



## wwetna247

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

why is everyone saying sting?


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Was this connected to how the twitter logo kept being obscured by static and white noise?


----------



## TKOW

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

My first instinct is Jericho with a completely new, more sadistic, twisted character. He has said consistently since he left the company that he would have to reinvent himself if he ever returned because everyone is now doing the slow-talking suit-wearing heel act.


----------



## Pillzmayn

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

*Y*ear *2*nd﻿ *J*anuary


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Vince McMahon.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

ITS BRIAN KENDRICK !!11!!!!ONE!!!11!


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If it's the Undertaker then he should return with the American Badass gimmick.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Kane with the mask again? or it was something different?


----------



## charmed1

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its Jericho being all "clever" again. I hope he can spice up the WWE this time around because it needs it. Maybe I'd actually start watching the programming again.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Rock316AE said:


> It's Kane with the mask again? or it was something different?


They aired just Kane's promo last night.






This was shown just on YouTube.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Could it possibly be Skip Sheffield?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's...It's Christian


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



LastRide said:


> They aired just Kane's promo last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was shown just on YouTube.


Thank you, I got confused between the two. I hope it's Jericho.


----------



## Agostudd

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*










*IT'S-A ME... MARIO!*


----------



## Shazam!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I could see this as Jericho coming back to claim what's his aka "the best in the world" title from CM Punk with them facing one another at WM28 then again as others said it has an Undertaker like feel to it as well and I wouldn't be surprised to see the WWE do Taker/Kane one last time at Mania either though I'm fine with it being either one of them.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"For a power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity."
"...a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his."
Static played in the background throughout sounding like the Save_Us videos.
The video ending with the kid looking at the camera with dark intentions.
"It will be *the end of the world* as you know it."
Best In The World = CM Punk








Punk v. Jericho at Mania 28.

Disregard my Taker assumption.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Although, to be fair, the promo says "shall arrive" instead of "shall return". We may be looking at a debut here.


----------



## Correfan

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cookie Monster said:


> Although, to be fair, the promo says "shall arrive" instead of "shall return". We may be looking at a debut here.


I guess Jericho isn't technically still employed with the WWE like Taker is, so they could refer to it as an arrival?

This is fucking exciting either way. The WWE video department delivers again.


----------



## shazzaTPM

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cookie Monster said:


> Although, to be fair, the promo says "shall arrive" instead of "shall return". We may be looking at a debut here.


Each time Jericho makes a return, there are subtle yet effective tweaks in his character; so, the Jericho we knew then won't return.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Why would it be boogeyman? lol Halloween is over lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You're all gonna be disappointed when it's just big fat Brodus Clay. That promo is in line with the vignettes they've been playing for him and the comments he makes in them


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Would love for it to be Jericho tbh. I have previous said Vince McMahon (as he is a force and by arriving again to reclaim what is his) and Skip Sheffield (Arrive, McMahon is big on him and he wants wants his, don't know what it could be)

But Jericho is just awesome. One of my favourites of all time.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Uh wasnt Clay suppose to debut during this Raw though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Regarding Clay. Did they ever say he was debuting this week. He was actually scheduled for the Liverpool night but Laurinitis said he didn't want to waste him in front of the UK Crowd (which led me to believe they'd save him for Madison Square Garden) and he's never actually said when he'd appear again has he?


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Agostudd said:


>


finally, someone with some common sense


----------



## Correfan

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Green Light said:


> You're all gonna be disappointed when it's just big fat Brodus Clay. That promo is in line with the vignettes they've been playing for him and the comments he makes in them


But why would they go out of the way to make a cryptic 'viral' promo for him when they've already revealed that he's going to be debuting anyway?

I think they're saving Brodus for JoMo's last match next week.


----------



## GoldbergFan23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho is on tour and making a new album which is taking up his time right up to Wrestlemania. I'm going to go forrrr.......Dean Malenko.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding Clay. Did they ever say he was debuting this week. He was actually scheduled for the Liverpool night but Laurinitis said he didn't want to waste him in front of the UK Crowd (which led me to believe they'd save him for Madison Square Garden) and he's never actually said when he'd appear again has he?


Then Johnny Ace said on the Raw before SS he didn't want Brodus to debut because The Rock being there would outshine it, then of course this week they didn't mention it at all which makes me think they decided to just hold it off another month


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Green Light said:


> Then Johnny Ace said on the Raw before SS he didn't want Brodus to debut because The Rock being there would outshine it, then of course this week they didn't mention it at all which makes me think they decided to just hold it off another month


Uh Rock wasn't on Raw tonight so why not debut him then. You know the match would have been 2 mins or so.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Maybe Brodus beat the shit out of Johan Hill, would explain why they both weren't on RAW.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I wonder, like the Taker vignettes earlier in the year if they'll keep this subliminal messages going or they'll keep bringing on a new Kane video or they'll use the same ones every week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Bet you the kid swings on those swings and walks around the field on the next video.

By the way, love how this video and thread has made people read the Bible more than they thought they would. LOL


----------



## Sonko

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The Undertaker if it's meant for a wrestler.
The WWE Network if it's for something else


----------



## Raven8000

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

And the Sting rumours begin again. It is almost certainly Taker, maybe Kane. No1 else, end of.

Also it won't be McMahon because when he returned to Raw, there wasn't a big thing about it. So it won't be him this time.


----------



## PartFive

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Stand Back! There's a *HURRICANE* comin through!!!

I'm serious. Did you see the calm weather at the park during the video, plus the world in the background on the bench in the classroom. It's prettee obvious.


----------



## Shazam!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



-ANDY- said:


> Also it won't be McMahon because when he returned to Raw, there wasn't a big thing about it. So it won't be him this time.


If it were for a McMahon I'd want it to be for Shane McMahon coming back to take what should rightfully be his in the WWE though it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Agostudd

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Maybe they're having another shot at Brian Christopher because last time was pretty meh, but THIS TIME!

Billy Gunn? Coming back to claim mid card mediocrity?


----------



## Yiddo13

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Obviously not the network as it says something along the lines of "a familar force comes back to claim whats his" 

I reckon jericho purely because it says "end of the world" meaning the end of punk being best in the world and cuz they back on forth on twitter about it. probably reading far too much into it. 

its more than likely taker.


----------



## GoldbergFan23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Why do i have a feeling given current quality of story lines. It's just going to be TripleH coming to reclaim Raw from Johnny Ace. :frustrate


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Break the walls


----------



## Nas

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

MCGILLICUTTY.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cookie Monster said:


> Regarding Clay. Did they ever say he was debuting this week. He was actually scheduled for the Liverpool night but Laurinitis said he didn't want to waste him in front of the UK Crowd (which led me to believe they'd save him for Madison Square Garden) and he's never actually said when he'd appear again has he?


That's why John Lau always play with his HP, so he can say he just text Brodus for another delay lol.

This thread seems to be very popular.. The video can be anyone. Taker or Y2J or someone else, it has a lot of contempt in it. "Familiar force" "Claim back what is his"... I have no idea whom but out of the two, it is more Jericho than Taker.

Masked Kane promo is much appreciated, but not sure why the mask is burned lol.

Big Zek introduction has been disappointing. Mason Ryan is average and looks like dragonball. So I hope they make it big for Masked Kane and Brodus Clay so they can be the two feared "monsters".


----------



## NikZ

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Interesting Youtube comment.....

[Y]outube
[2]nd Day
[J]anuary

Although for now I'm pretty sure it's the Undertaker, we'll have to see some more teaser videos to be sure imo.

Jericho did say that if he comes back, he will do something new, so it could be a different gimmick. But I'm definitely not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Shazam! said:


> If it were for a McMahon I'd want it to be for Shane McMahon coming back to take what should rightfully be his in the WWE though it's not gonna happen.


You know what a returning Shane O'Mac would actually make a bit of sense, a familiar force reclaiming what is his.

I heard a lot of talk about them wanting Shane to come back so I suppose it's a possibility. Still most likely going to be Undertaker though.


----------



## Habanos

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

ItBegins2012 is a prominent 2012 doomsday conspiracy theory website.

Jericho first appeared as "Y2J" which was a reference to Y2K, another end of the world conspiracy.


----------



## Cosmic Gate

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You have to give credit to WWE, they know how to get people talking with these things. Although the pay-off rarely lives up to expectations


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The Undertaker is my favourite wrestler of all time, but if these videos are for anyone other than Jericho now I'm going to sulk. Y2J!


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

there is a video on wwe dot com it says a dark force lurks at the perimiter of raw and there is a burning kane mask in the video anyone got a clue about that could it be the return of masked kane there are 2 stars returning 2 different videos they dont have the vid that was posted on here though


----------



## hell have no fury

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Benoit


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



joeycalz said:


> After reading everything in this thread and watching the video again, I'm convinced it HAS to be Jericho. Everything points to him.
> 
> - The bible verses and the whole biblical type feeling. I feel like Taker would never incorporate that into his stuff. That and a pseudo-messiah type gimmick for Jericho's final act is probably the only way he could go out. Also one line says "prey on the weak." That is a very heelish type line, Taker at this point doesn't have enough left to have a big heel run. Jericho does.
> - The "end of the world" connection. He's come to save us, now he's coming back to destroy us.
> - The globe in the room and how besides whatever the little effer is writing that's the ONLY thing in the room.
> - "Familiar Force" implies someone massively popular, so it has to be a big star.
> - He's coming back to claim what's his. His "Best in the World" gimmick from Punk immediately after arrival.
> 
> Also the social media connections.
> - Jericho's last return was the cryptic computer code, this has a cryptic, ominous type feel to it in a highly different way. Every set of Jericho vignettes has always been like that.
> - The fact that it was almost like the Twitter thing was hacked. If this was Taker they wouldn't care to break it that way.
> - Kane already had a return video tonight.
> - The whole Youtube = Y, 2nd = 2, January = J, Y-2-J thing that somebody posted was really good. Last year people were trying to manipulate numbers to how they wanted, this actually works out.
> 
> I feel like everything overwhelmingly points to Jericho, thus when it isn't actually him I'll be MASSIVELY disappointed.


What an overanalytical post.

It's Taker.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Not being funny but there is a very obvious shade of Green in that video, a purposeful green IMO so either it's a video for The Game or The Hurricane!!haha


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



P.Smith said:


> What an overanalytical post.
> 
> It's Taker.


I disagree. Jericho's exactly the kind of guy that would go into that finer detail.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> I disagree. Jericho's exactly the kind of guy that would go into that finer detail.


There is no actual mention of January in that video though, yes the kid says 2nd day of 2012 but if it were Y2J he would have said January IMO.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Habanos said:


> ItBegins2012 is a prominent 2012 doomsday conspiracy theory website.
> 
> Jericho first appeared as "Y2J" which was a reference to Y2K, another end of the world conspiracy.


2012 is indeed the most anticipated "end of the world" phenomenon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon


----------



## GJ25

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's layla!


----------



## National Resin

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You guys still don't get it?





























*A power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity.* What she was doing before she left.
*A familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his.* We're already familiar with her.
*And it will be the end of the world as you know it.* Divas Division, we comin' for you, Broski!

*It begins.* And her WWE career begins for real this time.

It's Kharma!

Okay, maybe not. But I did my best.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Id love it if it was for Skip Sheffield coming back focused and twisted due the injury to his ankle keeping him out so long.

On the realistic 2 of Jericho or Taker i think January would be too early for Taker and the only thing that you could argue is rightfulyl his is the WHC and thats on Smackdown so why would he come to Raw for the Smackdown title.

Jericho has said he isnt coming back and has had to keep January February March and April free. SO i think its Jericho. 

But i also think if you look real close at the swings the swings are curved like a scorpians tale. The swings are also black like a black scorpian. The boy sat down writing with a pen. A pen has a point on the end of it much like the stinger in a scorpians tail. The boy has eyes - Sting also has eyes. So its clearly Sting


----------



## Cosmic Gate

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kharma is a good shout actually


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



National Resin said:


> You guys still don't get it?
> 
> It's Kharma!
> 
> A power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity. What she was doing before she left.
> A familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. We're already familiar with Kharma.
> And it will be the end of the world as you know it. Divas Division, we comin' for you, .....!
> 
> Okay, maybe not. But I did my best.


claim what is HIS.

Since when was Kharma a man?


----------



## Hordriss

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Very clever video. 30 plus pages already, shows it's got the attention of the fans.

Well done WWE.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cosmic Gate said:


> Kharma is a good shout actually


zack rhyder is turning heel.

wwe didn't actually air this yet right? only saw the masked kane one on today's raw.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Meh, it's probably just Undertaker. Too creepy to be Jericho or anyone like that and I dont think Kharma will be back by that point.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



GoldbergFan23 said:


> Jericho is on tour and making a new album which is taking up his time right up to Wrestlemania. I'm going to go forrrr.......Dean Malenko.


Fozzy tour ended November 19th no further dates added.


----------



## Banksy78

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kharma's going to be out for a year. so that eliminates her.


----------



## mgibb02

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho returning to claim what is rightfully his. The title of 'Best in the world'


----------



## TKOK

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



mgibb02 said:


> Jericho returning to claim what is rightfully his. The title of 'Best in the world'


I'm hoping that's true cause i would love to see a Punk/Jericho feud.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## Cosmic Gate

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Tronnik said:


>


Forget boots to asses, #ASSTOFACES is what the crowd will be chanting


----------



## NikZ

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The answer is obviously in the trees at 0:17 -


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> I disagree. Jericho's exactly the kind of guy that would go into that finer detail.


Jericho didn't make the video.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

OMG it's him...


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Cosmic Gate said:


> Forget boots to asses, #ASSTOFACES is what the crowd will be chanting


#IDIDITFORDAROCK will trend worldwide.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*





 Claim back RAW


----------



## National Resin

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Gunner14 said:


> claim what is HIS.
> 
> Since when was Kharma a man?


Already got that figured out. 

You know how "he" can apply to both genders when there's no specific gender specified? Yeah, like that.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



NikZ said:


> The answer is obviously in the trees at 0:17 -


lol seriously, the fans are much more creative than wwe... i still remember how many of these conspiracies promo we've encountered.

I like the aura of contempt from the video, if it is Y2J, it is a great gimmick and I'm sure he can live up to it.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



P.Smith said:


> Jericho didn't make the video.


Obviously Jerciho didn't make the video, but if it is for his return then he going to have had an input into it.

Jericho said he would come back when he had an idea, something fresh, exciting and new for him get involved with. If he thinks a darker character is that, then there's no reason he couldn't have pitched it Vince and Vince has had WWE Video staff put this together with Jericho's direction/instruction.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Gunner14 said:


> claim what is HIS.
> 
> Since when was Kharma a man?



Unless....KHARMA WAS A MAN THE WHOLE TIME!?










It's all beginning to make sense. She broke down that one Raw because she had a penis.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



NikZ said:


> The answer is obviously in the trees at 0:17 -


:lmao:lmao now it's going to be like the ridiculous 200 pages Sting thing with the scorpion? lol, but seriously, I hope it's Jericho.
(just not in a terrible, "too over the top" annoying gimmick like Rhodes please...)


----------



## Nachti

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

When it was on RAW, i instantly thought it's something for dolph (during swaggers entrance, and it reminded me on how dolph usually appears on ZTLS).

so i was going to yt and look at it.

first thought: taker.
looks pretty obvious (setting of the video), known force comes to take what is his (WHC/Streak)... end of the world how we know it (retiring after wm, wwe without undertaker is that new world)

after reading some comments and this thread:

y2j... setting: doesnt fit but the way it was presented fits pretty good, known force comes to take what is his: maybe the best in the world or the WHC, end of the world how we know it: nah
brodus clay... setting: could fit, known force comes to take what is his: what did he ever had?, end of the world how we know it: could fit
sting... just for teh lulz.
Christian... setting: no, known force comes to take what is his: WHC?, end of the world how we know it: not really
Shane... setting: no, known force comes to take what is his: the WWE, that HHH took cause he married steph?, end of the world how we know it: maybe end of PG era?
Rikishi: ehm no
HHH: setting: could fit, known force comes to take what is his: RAW, end of the world how we know it: HHH as an evil ruler of raw? no, not really


it may be someone nobody thinks about... as a GM...

i think it's taker, my 2nd bet would be y2j... or a GM


----------



## Clued

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Undertaker, they will then start building his annual Streak vs whatever angle. 

Which begs the question, who will challenge the streak this time?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Tronnik said:


> Unless....KHARMA WAS A MAN THE WHOLE TIME!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all beginning to make sense. She broke down that one Raw because she had a penis.



*KHARMAN
*


It's all part of a bigger picture.


----------



## The CRA1GER

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Safe bet is Undertaker, but Jericho is possible. I remember reading a Jericho interview and him saying he always wants his character to evolve and change.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Clued said:


> It's Undertaker, they will then start building his annual Streak vs *Barret Barrage*
> 
> *Wade Barret* will challenge the streak this time


*FIXED*


----------



## Clued

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



dietjuice said:


> *FIXED*


I wouldn't mind this, but I don't think Wade would be over enough to make it seem like he could beat it.


----------



## Gingermadman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Clued said:


> I wouldn't mind this, but I don't think Wade would be over enough to make it seem like he could beat it.


He was over enough last year and he can be again this year. He's got the talent to be the #1 heel.


----------



## Clued

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Gingermadman said:


> He was over enough last year and he can be again this year. He's got the talent to be the #1 heel.


That's true about last year, having said that I hope they don't put Randy over on this fued they have again not like last year.

Anyways I think the video is Undertaker


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

2nd of January - Undertaker returns. Let's be honest.

Or it could be a swerve - Vince McMahon returns.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Just noticed something...

The ITBEGINS2012 channel on YouTube has 43 years. Chris Jericho is 41, Undertaker is 46-47. Batista is 43 years old...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Taker has to be favourite here. Jericho is another possibility but other than that, no one else really is possible seeing as Kane had his return teaser air that same night.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

On a serious note though, It's either Undertaker or Vince. Either one wouldn't be very surprising so let's hope for Jericho.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



LastRide said:


> Just notice something...
> 
> The ITBEGINS2012 channel on YouTube has 43 years. Chris Jericho is 41, Undertaker is 46-47.


I don't think that's anything to take notice of. It'll likely be the age of whoever was told to upload the vid.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its GOLDUST!
A familiar FORCE shall return
Darth vadar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbff9RAkqhg

Goldust is 43, the youtube account for the video is 43 years old


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

batista dont turn 43 till jan 18th so its not him


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



dietjuice said:


> *FIXED*


If it's Barrett challenging I wouldn't be against it, but he wouldn't win especially at this Wrestlemania where Barrett getting the 'Streak' would be overshadowed by Rock/Cena. I can see the match though and hopefully Wade has improved enough to help Taker (Taker's age has to hamper him somewhat) to a good-great match.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Undertaker, Y2J, Batista the top 3 favorites then for who it likely is?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Freeloader said:


> Undertaker, Y2J, Batista the top 3 favorites then for who it likely is?


Batista? haha nopeeee. No chance of Batista returning.

It's clearly Undertaker so i'm not even gonna try speculating.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it could be goldust returning as his old character persona Seven the dark character. To fued with cody rhodes


----------



## Evolution

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I can't believe that WWE puts so much effort into these return vignettes when they can't give a superstar a decent debut. If they did something like this with a new, big time heel they'd be over as anything straight away.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Skinner24 said:


> itbegins2012WWE
> Punish them, punish the weak. #Itbegins2012
> 
> Twitter.


Haven't read through the thread but I did skim read and I'm surprised there aren't more mentions of Vince. A power will come to punish the weak? A familiar force will come to claim what is his? It will be the end of the world as we know it? Because of the creepiness of the whole thing my gut says Taker but what if it's Vince? What if it's Vince coming back to regain control of WWE? CM Punk said that despite some higher ups not happy with him being there, he's the new face of the company. We know they have tension etc. Vince wants to come back and get rid of him and I'm talking full on evil bastard Mr.McMahon mode here. CM Punk needs that one big feud to really cement him at the top and there's no one better for that than Vince or......heel HHH. What if it's leading to heel HHH and Vince trying to take down Punk? WHAT IF WE GET THE WWE TITLE MATCH WE FUCKING DESERVE AT WRESTLEMANIA, AHHHHHHHHHH! Lol.

Yeah, I'm probably a mile off but oh how fun it is to speculate. Kudos to them again for doing something like this. 02/21/11 created so much hype and excitement. I only hope that Taker isn't the result of this and if he is, that we get something like what happened before in another big return in HHH or whatever. Needless to say though, that video is fucking creepy as shit. I hope we get more as we get closer and closer to the date. I don't think it's Jericho because it's WAY too much hype for him lol. It's got to be something bigger than him, no offense. First Raw of 2010, count me fucking IN!


----------



## GOON

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You guys are all blind morons....there was OBVIOUSLY a scorpion in the trees and if you pause the video just right (can't remember where" you see Sting's face. Also, there was *BLACK FUCKING BASEBALL BAT* in the background but none of you are that observant.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Starbuck said:


> *Haven't read through the thread but I did skim read and I'm surprised there aren't more mentions of Vince.* A power will come to punish the weak? A familiar force will come to claim what is his? It will be the end of the world as we know it? Because of the creepiness of the whole thing my gut says Taker but what if it's Vince? What if it's Vince coming back to regain control of WWE? CM Punk said that despite some higher ups not happy with him being there, he's the new face of the company. We know they have tension etc. Vince wants to come back and get rid of him and I'm talking full on evil bastard Mr.McMahon mode here. CM Punk needs that one big feud to really cement him at the top and there's no one better for that than Vince or......heel HHH. What if it's leading to heel HHH and Vince trying to take down Punk? WHAT IF WE GET THE WWE TITLE MATCH WE FUCKING DESERVE AT WRESTLEMANIA, AHHHHHHHHHH! Lol.
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably a mile off but oh how fun it is to speculate. Kudos to them again for doing something like this. 02/21/11 created so much hype and excitement. I only hope that Taker isn't the result of this and if he is, that we get something like what happened before in another big return in HHH or whatever. Needless to say though, that video is fucking creepy as shit. I hope we get more as we get closer and closer to the date. I don't think it's Jericho because it's WAY too much hype for him lol. It's got to be something bigger than him, no offense. First Raw of 2010, count me fucking IN!


He was mentioned on the last page (by me)


----------



## Xander45

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



420_24/7 said:


> it could be goldust returning as his old character persona Seven the dark character. To fued with cody rhodes


The age thing matches, and I suppose it would make more business sense for them to advertise Taker's return on TV with a bit more fanfare than they did with this.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Evolution said:


> I can't believe that WWE puts so much effort into these return vignettes when they can't give a superstar a decent debut. If they did something like this with a new, big time heel they'd be over as anything straight away.


Agreed. Look at what they did for Sin Cara--before it all started to go horribly wrong for him, wry LQTMS (Laughing Quietly To Myself--and then for Kharma. Those video packages and vignettes sold the audience on them being important right out of the starting gate. 

The Brodus Clay ones have been solid but they've apparently butchered his actual debut to the point that they have to now compensate for it. Maybe he rips Morrison limb from limb in Morrison's farewell from the company.

Oh, and I'm fairly sure it's The Undertaker.


----------



## lordlubo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Fuck it,get Danielson involved in The Best In The World thing as well and we have one hell of a triple threat match!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Knock knock, who's there ?


----------



## GOON

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



lordlubo said:


> Fuck it,get Danielson involved in The Best In The World thing as well and we have one hell of a triple threat match!!


why would you want to kill the storyline?

#BarrettBarrage


----------



## NikZ

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Evolution said:


> I can't believe that WWE puts so much effort into these return vignettes when they can't give a superstar a decent debut. If they did something like this with a new, big time heel they'd be over as anything straight away.


They did that with Alberto Del Rio and look how that's going.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

So obvious it is the Undertaker.

EDIT: Although it would be more of a big deal being played if so.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Rev™;10628285 said:


> You guys are all blind morons....there was OBVIOUSLY a scorpion in the trees and if you pause the video just right (can't remember where" you see Sting's face. Also, there was *BLACK FUCKING BASEBALL BAT* in the background but none of you are that observant.


lol i can't stop laughing watching how fans can conjure out names from parts of the vids. we have y2j,taker,batista,sting,goldust... I hope WWE is not trolling us... and I also agree that WWE effort on promo is fine, but the actual debut is ... :frustrate


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If it's The Undertaker , what does the ' claim what is his' part referring to?


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

its prob undertaker id mark out if it was but what if its a vid to trick us and swerve to someone else if it is taker he is coming back to claim his yard or the WHC. u guys seen the other video its obviously kane in the othervid


----------



## TBEffect

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

My money is on Vader.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> If it's The Undertaker , what does the ' claim what is his' part referring to?


Mania. WM28 is going to be 20-0 but it's been over shadowed by Rock/Cena.

IDK.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

cryptic youtube vids that dont make sense? gotta be Matt Hardy.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

My guess would be Chris Jericho.


----------



## Doc

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Can't be Kane, he already had one promo teaser video actually on telly. Probably Undertaker, to creepy to be Jericho, plus if it was a Jericho return he would have to go after Orton wouldn't he and he looks busy up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## JDman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Not Kane, already had the video for him.

Not Jericho or Taker because the channel put the age at 43, Batista will be 43 in January but idk.

I can promise you it won't be Jericho or Taker though.


----------



## Rua

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You're all blind losers.

The day after New Years Day? New Beginnings? Clean Slate? Who just went back into Rehab? Who's actually shot a guy?

It's Scott Fucking Hall.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The kid in the video is Mrs Foley's baby boy.

On the 8th day, God created Mankind.....


----------



## Xyron

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Irish Jet said:


> Way, way too creepy a vid to be Jericho.
> 
> It can only be Undertaker or Kane, and out of those two only Taker merits a video, it's him.


They also had a Kane video on RAW that night so, guess what, its both of them. They both will return. Sadly Taker isn't going to be the Badass again.

Too dark for Y2J though I'd mark the most for him...


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Essa Rios.


----------



## MutaScale

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"End of the world as we know it."

Guys, it's R.E.M.!

They're announcing their WrestleMania performance. Michael Stipe gonna put boots to asses.


----------



## RVDfan4life

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I honestly don't know who it is going to be, but my guess is Raven. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSJyPxBu-o it's logical lol then again it could be ANYBODY! You never know with the WWE!


----------



## Humph

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's clearly Scotty 2 Hotty.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Heckrashi said:


> Its GOLDUST!
> A familiar FORCE shall return
> Darth vadar, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbff9RAkqhg
> 
> 
> Goldust is 43, the youtube account for the video is 43 years old


Goldust hasn't even been gone for long, plus who gives a shit about him these days. It's not him.



Rev™ said:


> You guys are all blind morons....there was OBVIOUSLY a scorpion in the trees and if you pause the video just right (can't remember where" you see Sting's face. Also, there was *BLACK FUCKING BASEBALL BAT* in the background but none of you are that observant.


Sting is under contract with TNA for god sakes. This happened last year as well and it was just the Undertaker. Sting is not coming to the WWE.



RVDfan4life said:


> I honestly don't know who it is going to be, but my guess is Raven. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSJyPxBu-o it's logical lol then again it could be ANYBODY! You never know with the WWE!


Raven? Fat Raven? Yeah right.

It's either Undertaker or Jericho, and right now my money is on Jericho. The biblical messages are there. "Claim what is his" seems the World Title to me.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Yes, it is a fair point to consider with regards to Jericho: He's been saying for roughly a year now that he'd be coming back with an enitrely new character. So, perhaps it _is_ him. Still doubtful in my opinion, though.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

OMG you guys are marks man.....Dark and crepy promo....There is only one man in the WWe that is still a dark character. Undertaker. Goodness...its easy stop being ridiculous on here


----------



## Xyron

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



truk83 said:


> I'm going with Brock Lesnar.


He is having a fight in the end of December on UFC 141...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



> The hidden message as many will point out as﻿ the return of the Undertaker is in fact Jericho... Biblical meanings in the video involving the Jericho in the Bible. Look it up. Y2J is coming to save us... The quote is from Isiah 26:20-21... 1-2-12 MARKS THE RETURN OF OUR SAVIOUR... Y... 2... J...





> Its Jericho he always has the cool return videos and its him .Did you see the tree at 17 it looks﻿ like a Y.


 


> Break The Code:
> 
> [Y]outube
> 
> [2]nd Day
> 
> [J]anuary﻿ 2012





> The video mentions the end of the world. The last track on Fozzy's last album is Wormwood. Wormwood is a star mentioned in the Book of Revelations (which ties in with the biblical reference) that brings suffering/the end of days. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wormwood_(star))
> 
> Jericho is in Fozzy (obviously) and combining that with his likening for viral campaigns and perhaps end of the world numerology/theories (Y2J/Y2K)....I'm going with the return of Jericho





> The little boy looks like a young Vince McMahon foretelling that he will end the world on 2nd January. Plus in the background it sounds like 'no chance' was being repeated over and over. And of course 'taking back what's his' refers to him taking his company back.





> Prophecy1yt Title: itbegins it = 2 begins = 6 prophecy =8 1 = 1 yt = Youtube 2 6 8 Alphabet backwards, the letter is Y Add the 2, it's Y2 8 - 1 = 7 J is the 7th letter in the Alphabet so, Y2J!!! 2012 is the﻿ year confirmed, add the 6. So, January 6th 2012. That day is a friday so thats Smackdown! Chris Jericho debuts on smackdown.




People didn't learn from the last time I see. When it turns out not to be said superstar they only have themselves to blame for being let down. Good speculation above though must admit. Although this was gold "it's Matt Hardy because "it begins" is an anagram of "it binges."


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

LOL @ the Lesnar mention. He's still with the UFC and is fighting Alistair Overeem in a HUGE PPV match in December. People here think guys can just drop their stuff, break contracts and come to 'rassle in the WWE.



Nut Tree said:


> OMG you guys are marks man.....Dark and crepy promo....There is only one man in the WWe that is still a dark character. Undertaker. Goodness...its easy stop being ridiculous on here


Meh, it's not that creepy. Last years was _way_ more obvious, when people thought it was Sting.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Layla


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

where is that vid where it is seen a mask in the end(it is clearly kane)?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Probably just a Taker vid.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

We had this crap already this year, it will be Undertaker


----------



## evoked21

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Nitromalta said:


> where is that vid where it is seen a mask in the end(it is clearly kane)?







you can easily find this in youtube. masked + fire is no doubt kane. but i hope he wears the mask rather than burn it lol. perhaps burn the old mask, and reveal a new mask.



as for the contempt or malice video, even if it is undertaker, i think we got a fair deal too, just that it is expected since he always reappear when near WM and then vanish again. I just think the video is not dark enough for taker, but because it is so ambiguous, it fits many people.


----------



## Clued

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

After careful scrutiny of the video and taking every possible factor possible into account.

There is only one man who matches these and is 43!


..INDEED..


----------



## GJ25

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It will be Matt Hardy


----------



## RVDfan4life

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The promo goes like this "Come my people and shut thy doors about thee for a power shall come to punish the meak for their 
inequities. For on the second day of 2012 a familar face shall rise to claim what is his and it will be the end of the world as you know it...it begins" Really there are only three people that it could be that would make sense. Undertaker; his promos and viginettes use words like thy and thee. Jericho; this one I sort of just guessed because in the video it says 'claim what is his' and Jericho has always thought of the World Heavyweight Championship as his. And of course the last one is...Raven; he's done promos before where he's in a classroom, he uses language like the viginette uses and he is awesome lol. Just my opinion.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kane. It's Kane. Returning before the Royal Rumble, it makes sense. Plus he had a vignette for his return on RAW, so yeah. Kane's returning in January.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It points to Jericho unfortunately. But it seems too creepy for it to be him. Plus "It begins". Beginning of what?


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Kane. It's Kane. Returning before the Royal Rumble, it makes sense. *Plus he had a vignette for his return on RAW*, so yeah. Kane's returning in January.


Which is why it's not him.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

but this vid was shown on raw? cuz I only saw the kane promo


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Jethro said:


> Which is why it's not him.


I'm still going with Kane. The overall creepy tone of the thing, plus the "end of the world" thing just seems to spell supernatural and hell-related stuff to me. Hence, Kane.

Plus the 2nd day of 2011 would be in January, the same month at the Royal Rumble, which is the match that Kane is pretty known for being bad-ass in.


----------



## Theff

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Undertaker return January 2nd 2012. Without question in my mind now. The 2nd is a Monday too, Raw.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its The Undertaker. Has to be.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

WAYLON MERCY RETURNS!!!!! 

But honestly it could go many different ways. I wouldn't rule out that kid looking like a 'Young Honest Man' Jericho though.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm still going with Kane. The overall creepy tone of the thing, plus the "end of the world" thing just seems to spell supernatural and hell-related stuff to me. Hence, Kane.
> 
> Plus the 2nd day of 2011 would be in January, the same month at the Royal Rumble, which is the match that Kane is pretty known for being bad-ass in.


They have already had a promo which is obviously for him.
This promo is for us to guess who it is, so it is obviously not Kane.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It says a lot about the state of Undertaker's schedule that every return vignette automatically makes people assume it's him.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

NWO 2012. Punish the weak, NWO agenda, etc...its conspiracy theories 1 on 1. Jesse Ventura turns heel and joins the bad guys.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I hope it's Jericho but I ain't getting my hopes up,probably just another lame Taker return.
If this is just another retarded Kane story though fpalm


----------



## ac_cloud

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> If it's The Undertaker , what does the ' claim what is his' part referring to?


Someones soul? 
Fairly sure it's Taker, be a nice surprise if it was someone else though


----------



## Kingleviathan

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Chris Harris dressed as Sting.

I know you're probably thinking that doing that wouldn't work because surely the WWE fans would realise that it wasn't the real Sting, but then again these are the same fans that seem to think that this is Sting despite the fact that about a month after the date mentioned, Sting will be in the UK on tour with TNA.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## bboy

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it's sting


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y2J please.

Year
2012
January

Although "a familiar force" sounds like a big guy; like Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, etc. Chris Jericho or Undertaker, doesn't really matter. Maybe they both show up? WrestleMania opponents perhaps?


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Kane Or Taker..Obvious..Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to creepy to be Y2J


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

2nd January... 2J?

OMG CHRIS JERICHO


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kind of creepy to be Jericho. I think it will be Undertaker AND Kane. Both are returning.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Notice the globe is the only thing in the background of the classroom. Globe = World. Best in the world at what he does.

Clearly Y2J.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

"...punish the meek for their inequity." Inequity means lack of justice or fairness. Who's been treated unfairly?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Marv95 said:


> It points to Jericho unfortunately. But it seems too creepy for it to be him. Plus "It begins". Beginning of what?


His last run.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think it's either Undertaker or Brodus Clay.


----------



## Tacticalpanic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## madmania12

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Winning™ said:


> "For a power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity."
> "...a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his."
> Static played in the background throughout sounding like the Save_Us videos.
> The video ending with the kid looking at the camera with dark intentions.
> "It will be *the end of the world* as you know it."
> Best In The World = CM Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk v. Jericho at Mania 28.
> 
> Disregard my Taker assumption.


Maybe Undertaker vs C.M.Punk!!!!!!!!


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

id say taker or jericho right now... but id rather wait till more vids, regardless of who this one is about (and maybe the next one)... its gonna be about someone totally different in the third

but I DO HAVE A DREAM!!


----------



## just1988

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

What? huh? Did I miss something? When did the WWE air/promote this?

WWE have proved time and time again that with these things it's the most obvious thing that's gunna happen. I'm guessing this is HHH or Undertaker's return. The verbiage used makes me think Taker but it isn't dark enough, that's why I think it could be HHH or even Vince McMahon coming back to take what's rightfully his. Shane McMahon is also an option.


----------



## hartlc

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

My guess is masked Kane.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If you pause when the swings start swingin, you can see a scorpion on the swing and on the grass too. I could even see a shadow of a scorpion in that kid's eyes. It's STING!




hartlc said:


> My guess is masked Kane.


They already aired a different promo for him.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Kizarny making his return


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Sting isn't a 'familar force' though. He's never been in the WWE...


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

This is really confusing my brain and making me think far to hard. Surely its not...STING?!


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

:lmao at you marks. It's clearly:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm convinced it's Jericho. People need to get over the fact that that the video is creepy. To me, everything just fits a Jericho return.

For one, the fact that the link was first seen when the twitter logo on the bottom of the screen was scrambled, just like the last time Jericho came back and all the hacking was going on during the show.

Two, the fact that there are all these cryptic codes. First it was the countdown to the millennium, countdown to y2j, save_us, and all that other shit. This just continues the pattern.

Also, like others have pointed out, the bible quotes about preying on the weak (heel tactic) and claiming what's theirs (best in the world moniker). Not to mention, Taker doesn't usually show up that early during the RTWM.

Someone even made a post about "End of the World" Jericho vs. "Straight Edge Savior" Punk mark and that just makes too much sense. That storyline would be EPIC not to mention the promos...

It all adds up to Jericho imo.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



TankOfRate said:


> :lmao at you marks. It's clearly:



:lmao


----------



## NikZ

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Tags:
Prophecy1yt

Prophecy 1 (YouTube).. There will be more soon. For now I'm convinced that it's Jericho.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho's theme

"..Awaken from a deep sleep you're all WEAK
You're living in the agony of defeat
I am the master of your whole heap
I am the pack that flock ya like sheep.."


----------



## WWE

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*










HES COMING BACK BITCHES


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



RVDfan4life said:


> I honestly don't know who it is going to be, but my guess is Raven. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSJyPxBu-o it's logical lol then again it could be ANYBODY! You never know with the WWE!



Man I would mark out like a little girl... Raven will always be one of the most underrated bad asses in wrestling history... unfortunately this will never happen

Maybe if WCW or ECW was still around, this would happen


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



just1988 said:


> What? huh? Did I miss something? When did the WWE air/promote this?
> 
> WWE have proved time and time again that with these things it's the most obvious thing that's gunna happen. I'm guessing this is HHH or Undertaker's return. The verbiage used makes me think Taker but it isn't dark enough, that's why I think it could be HHH or even Vince McMahon coming back to take what's rightfully his. Shane McMahon is also an option.




the most *obvious* thing to me right now that if there is more of these to come... they will be totally inconsistent to this first one... they could have shown the letters Y2J in it and i wouldnt be convinced.. i learned my lesson last time

for som eodd reason vince/shane did cross my mind as well.... moreso vince


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

i doubt taker is the sort of character to scramble on-screen twitter logos.

thats chris's act...


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Tossing in a couple more names lol... Sid Vicious, Scott Hall


----------



## Traily

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If you listen to what the kid says, "a familiar force will ARRIVE, to claim what is his". He uses the word ARRIVE, not RETURN. I'm guessing it's not a promo for the RETURN of anyone,﻿ but the ARRIVAL of someone entirely new. Taker, Jericho etc etc wouldn't ARRIVE in the WWE as they have been there before.. I don't know who it could be though.


----------



## Theff

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y - Year/Youtube
2 - 2nd
J – January


I think that says it all, Right?


----------



## Max Mouse

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Why does undertaker need another teaser promo -_-?

Anybody who says its Sting is a troll or a idiot who doesn't know he's currently in TNA.

Pretty creepy for Jericho.. but eh...

Kane already has his promo... Weren't you watching Raw?


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Traily said:


> If you listen to what the kid says, "a familiar force will ARRIVE, to claim what is his". He uses the word ARRIVE, not RETURN. I'm guessing it's not a promo for the RETURN of anyone,﻿ but the ARRIVAL of someone entirely new. Taker, Jericho etc etc wouldn't ARRIVE in the WWE as they have been there before.. I don't know who it could be though.


And why would a debut of a new superstar be a "Familiar force"?


----------



## Theff

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y﻿ - Year/Youtube
2 - 2nd
J – January

Just listen to the video. It says it all. The date is to symbolic for it to not be Chris Jericho. I thought it was Taker at first, but it 100% has to be Jericho.


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Traily said:


> If you listen to what the kid says, "a familiar force will ARRIVE, to claim what is his". He uses the word ARRIVE, not RETURN. I'm guessing it's not a promo for the RETURN of anyone,﻿ but the ARRIVAL of someone entirely new. Taker, Jericho etc etc wouldn't ARRIVE in the WWE as they have been there before.. I don't know who it could be though.


But familiar suggest they where they before . 

It's either Taker or Kane IMO .I hope it's Jericho, I really do , but for some reason I just don't think it is. 

The top commenet on the video is intresting though.

Y- Year or Youtube
2- 2nd 
J- January 

It's kinda obvious , too obvious?

Hmm it's a good concept by WWE . I'm also gonna throw D'lo -Brown's name out there too after the crowd going apeshit and chanting for him on Sunday, the fans get what the fans want. :side:


----------



## Traily

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Heckrashi said:


> And why would a debut of a new superstar be a "Familiar force"?


There's life outside of the WWE you know.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Get a grip guys.

It's just another Undertaker return..


----------



## Theff

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Fabregas said:


> Get a grip guys.
> 
> It's just another Undertaker return..



I thought the same thing at first... then.... The code relieved itself.

Y - Year/Youtube
2 - 2nd
J – January


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Traily said:


> There's life outside of the WWE you know.


Why would a debut of a new superstar, be familiar with the casual crowd? Unless the guy was popular elsewhere which is highly doubtful


----------



## Traily

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Heckrashi said:


> Why would a debut of a new superstar, be familiar with the casual crowd? Unless the guy was popular elsewhere which is highly doubtful


Well you can't rule it out. Plus the casual crowd probably wouldn't have picked up on the subtle flashing url hint in the corner of the screen and certainly wouldn't be trawling through internet message boards hearing about it either.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

The WHAT THE HELL made me read this in Booker's voice lol.


----------



## WWE

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its simple, its not Braden walker, not funaki, not the boston brawler. Its this guy:















IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE.

The swing sets without children - They will be at home crying because Cena aint their hero anymore

It will be the end of the world as we know it? Yes it is, kids will commit suicide and PG will DIE.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You guys are just dumb as fuck.That's the return teaser of Mr.Bean


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

First of all, I have seen all day people saying that Jericho said when he return's he's going to reinvent himself again, or something of that nature. So, if he was to return with a new gimmick, all the "Y2J" stuff is irrelevant. 

And Jericho is returning to get his gimmick back? What, his "best in the world at what I do" gimmick that only internet wrestling fans remember? 

And what's with the overall eerie production and feel of the video for a return of a guy who's whole career has been a sneaky, loudmouth bastard? The only thing's that even indicate Jericho in the slightest sense is "end of the world" and the globe. Other than that, the whole video, even the music, points to The Undertaker. The ball appearing and disappearing, the swing moving by itself, the gloomy look of the video, even the music sounds very similar to the music that was used in the 2/21/11 video's last year. 

This whole thing is reaching "Sting" levels of speculation just like last year with the 2/21/11. After one person said it was Sting, alot of people started speculating and hoping that it's Sting. The same thing is happening now, because if no-one mentioned Jericho nobody would've even began to think it's him.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Pretty obviously the long awaited return of the Genesis of McGillicutty.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

never mind.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'll sell my soul if it's not Stone Cold Steve Austin. I'm telling you he's going to return, win the rumble, and fight punk at mania in an EPIC matchup!


----------



## Theff

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



doctor doom said:


> I'll sell my soul if it's not Stone Cold Steve Austin. I'm telling you he's going to return, win the rumble, and fight punk at mania in an EPIC matchup!


Besides the hope for that scenario, the video gives nothing for us to think its Stone Cold what so ever.


----------



## TheORKINMan

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

This is exactly the same way Chris Jericho came to WWE BOTH previous times. First was the mysterious countdown timer that appeared for weeks leading up to Y2J. The second time was random cut ins on the titan tron of SAVE_US. And now we get glitchy graphics that show a youtube link. Seems exactly like Chris Jericho's MO to me.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I havent read all the posts but has there been any discussion about it being Lesnar? Just sayin.


----------



## Traily

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



sillymunkee said:


> I havent read all the posts but has there been any discussion about it being Lesnar? Just sayin.


I doubt he'll be returning for a few years yet. I think his UFC career still has some legs.


----------



## krai999

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

YOU FUCKING IDIOTS IT'S THE NWO COMING BACK YOU'LL SEE YOU'LL SEE


----------



## sayanything6986

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think it's going to be Undertaker. This whole Jericho stuff is just over analysis. It Undertaker. He is the familiar force. and the it begins thing I would say is Undertaker doing something big, which is another push towards the new generation of WWE.


----------



## Rah

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's in a school. Like duh... Michelle McCool is coming back!


----------



## the-gaffer

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I'm going for Jericho

Year 2012
2nd
January

Y2J

Plus I'm sure the three buttons on the kids sleeve had a J on the end, it was the only one clear


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It is probably Taker but Jericho would be awesome. Jericho returned last time the night after Survivor Series four years ago. This promo was revealed exactly four years later coincidence (probably). If it is Taker though I am going to be pissed because he doesn't need promo videos that aren't obviously him. Kane's promo video last night was the way Taker's should be. It should just make it known who it is rather than encouraging disappointment.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It is obviously Taker with a new gimmick. New American Badass gimmick


----------



## MARYSE IS GOD

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

randy savage no doubt...


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

oh and for those of you saying Chris benoit or Randy savage your really not funny, that is just sick:no:


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Most likely 'Taker unfortunately. But the video doesn't really fit the style of previous Undertaker vignettes. Though children have been used before in Taker's vignettes (the 2000 Judgement one).

I'd love it to be Jericho obviously, but can't help but feel the 'second day of January' thing is a red herring. Then again *he did* post that "I'm never coming back" out of nowhere. Plus the new vid doesn't talk about whoever it is as if it's just a bogstandard return, which Undertaker has done pretty regularly the last fie or so years. Perhaps _Chris Jericho_ is coming back, but with a completely new gimmick "Someone familiar will be arriving", familiar but not the same.

Really can't think of anyone else to be honest.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



sillymunkee said:


> I havent read all the posts but has there been any discussion about it being Lesnar? Just sayin.


It's not going to be Lesnar. He has a fight just a couple days before 1/2/12. He is fighting Alistar Overeem on Dec 30th. Also, as long as he is under UFC contract Dana White already said no.


----------



## crayc

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

MOXLEY!


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Would be happy if it was Taker or Jericho... Even Sting...

Kane or Brodus would be a let down.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



TheORKINMan said:


> This is exactly the same way Chris Jericho came to WWE BOTH previous times. First was the mysterious countdown timer that appeared for weeks leading up to Y2J. The second time was random cut ins on the titan tron of SAVE_US. And now we get glitchy graphics that show a youtube link. Seems exactly like Chris Jericho's MO to me.


Undertaker has used those graphics also.


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Bubzeh said:


> Would be happy if it was Taker or Jericho... Even Sting...
> 
> Kane or Brodus would be a let down.


whos in the signature?!!


----------



## llamadux

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y2J or Taker is my guess and I couldn't care less if either came back.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It is Chris Jericho

If you see the *Y*outbe *2*nd *J*anuary

If that is just a coincidence then look at the meaning of the verse.

That verse is from the book of Isaiah, and Isaiah was known for making prophecies about the return of Christ the Messiah. Kid in the video = Isaiah making his prophecy.


----------



## ajktco

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Mordecai!!! hahaha if only


----------



## MARYSE IS GOD

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

actually interested on knowing who it is


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Ive been trying to decyfer this video but its kind of hard, the only clue are the words and maybe the location, too. 
Frame by frame there must be a clue, but i only see a kind of scorpion xD in tbe board.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it could be the Undertaker, on November the 10th on WWE.com there was a news segment of, Where Is The Undertaker?

http://www.wwe.com/inside/where-is-undertaker

this already slightly hinted towards a return, you know, i would love to see Goldberg...


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

This reminds me exactly of Sting from this past February - everyone convinces themselves it is Sting, only to be let down. Fast forward 10 months - everyone convinces themselves it is Jericho, only to be let down. We shall see. Anyway, trolling to us or not:










Also, mods, I do suggest stickying this.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Sweet baby Jesus on an ice cream sammich! It can only be, one man...

It's...

It's...

It's...










You can't always be first, but you can be next! 

It begins!


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Also, if Jericho does return - chances are he'll attack Punk. Imagine if he cost Punk the WWE Championship on January 2nd and meant Del Rio won back the title. I think he'd turn from hero to enemy with the IWC quicker than anyone before him...


----------



## youssef123

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

it's obvious that it's the Undertaker, but the thing that disturbs me is the "it begins" what does it means?


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

*The mods should stick this thread and change the name in WWE Cryptic Message ItBegins - January 2, 2012.*


----------



## METTY

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



LastRide said:


> *The mods should stick this thread and change the name in WWE Cryptic Message ItBegins - January 2, 2012.*


Why? Because that's what the dirtsheets are calling it? fpalm


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Aint kane aint brock aint ****** tonk man aint shockmaster aint y2j 

its taker again


----------



## Baba Ganoush

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Vince McMahon. Big shake up. One brand.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's clearly for Zack Ryder.

It says. It will be the end of the world as *YOU KNOW IT!*


WooWooWoo


----------



## samizayn

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

What the _fuck_?


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Y2J vs CM Punk Wrestlemania 28 for the WWE Championship.....

I'd faint if that happens lmfao...


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Didnt see all the pages but if u play with the words *“It Begins”* a bit, u can make *“I Be Sting”.*


----------



## Mike`

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Btw don't get your hopes up people about this video being harder to figure out than in the past. Don't forget that last year the 2-21-11 video didn't have a clear message from the first week, then the second week it became obvious it was Taker. So hopefully next week's video doesn't make it obvious.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its kinda dark but more and more it seems like Y2J.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Could be HHH or Cena Heel turn.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Nimbus said:


> Didnt see all the pages but if u play with the words *“It Begins”* a bit, u can make *“I Be Sting”.*


And I thought the Jericho people here were grasping at straws.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I almost want it to be Goldust. Just to really fuck with people's heads.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Xander45 said:


> The age thing matches, and I suppose it would make more business sense for them to advertise Taker's return on TV with a bit more fanfare than they did with this.


There will be more hints as they go along. Same formula as last year. Eventually they showed one where it pretty much showed Undertaker.



Nimbus said:


> Didnt see all the pages but if u play with the words *“It Begins”* a bit, u can make *“I Be Sting”.*


LOL, is Sting debuting as a pirate?


----------



## Moonlight_drive

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It should be Serena


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

:lmao I love WWE putting out these videos. It makes people crazy trying to figure out what it is lol. I really don't think it's Jericho though. It just doesn't feel like him at all. Jericho's MO is interruption of trons etc with some sort of technological glitch or whatever. This is an eerie, chilling and ominous video with a foreboding sense of...something. It Begins? What begins? What familiar force? What are they taking back? Who will they punish? That doesn't seem like Jericho in any sense of the work. It's either Undertaker or Vince imo. Needless to say, if it's Taker I'm expecting an absolutely epic beginning to the build to his 20th streak match and if it's Vince, I'm expecting a just as epic takeover/fight for power storyline. 

Can't wait for a second video to come out now. Maybe we'll get some more clues.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Oh god not all this Sting business again


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Chicago Warrior said:


> It is Chris Jericho
> 
> If you see the *Y*outbe *2*nd *J*anuary
> 
> If that is just a coincidence then look at the meaning of the verse.
> 
> That verse is from the book of Isaiah, and Isaiah was known for making prophecies about the return of Christ the Messiah. Kid in the video = Isaiah making his prophecy.


This


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Starbuck said:


> Can't wait for a second video to come out now. Maybe we'll get some more clues.


Im waiting for the second video just for the lulz. The next couple of videos will probably make it obvious its Taker.
But just like with Sting. People are gonna scream "I STILL THINK ITS JERICHO AND THIS IS WHY"

"Look I zoomed in on the kids paper, its blurry as fuck, cant see shit, but im sure it says Jericho. Look at my zoom!!!"


----------



## Joshi

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



SecondCity said:


> Shit, I never actually noticed Nicholson's fingernails being so long. Makes sense!
> 
> *mind slightly blown*


Wasn't his wife in that scene?


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

*Jericho Not Returning To WWE On January 2*



> When asked by a Twitter user what he's doing on January 2, 2012, he responded, "Working in Hawaii."
> 
> Wrestling Observer editor Dave Meltzer reported over the weekend that contract negotiations between both parties recently fell through and that a possible return is now considered a "dead issue."


Source: Lordofpains.net

All the more reason not to believe it's Jericho.


----------



## calvins48

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's 'Taker.

Look at the tone of the video - that's not Jericho at all.

Perfect build up for WM28 for 'Taker to go 20-0.

It's not Kane since he already had his own video during RAW - mask is back???


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho just counted himself out so can we please stop with the bullshit Jericho return theories now?


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It Begins is an anagram for Big Stein. Therefore, it must be Scott Steiner.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Not this Undertaker vs Sting bullshit again.

I wonder if people are going to read deeply into it like the last time. "Judging from the camera angle, it seems as if someone is watching Taker, it must be Sting". No you fucking moron, if they show you Taker standing up in a room with the date 2-21-11 it means that he's returning on that day.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Everything obviously points to Taker with the nature of the promo.. "it begins" may refer to the beginning of the last run of his career, culminating at WM28? 

The one scenario that I'd love, that I've thought of as I let my mind wander, is a Shaneo Mac return to go to war with HHH over the future of the company; "to arrive to claim what is his". The kid could be preppy-boy Shaneo from the past. Maybe he could takeover SD and go to war with HHH's RAW or something, I dunno but I love the thought of an all out war between Trips and ShaneoMac over the ownership of the company. 

This is more than likely completely unrealistic, however, and on 1-2-12 we'll be welcoming back the deadman once more to the WWE.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's Kane.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

THIS IS A LINE FROM THE VIDEO:

"for a power shall come to punish the *meek* for their *inequity*"

*meek*

adjective, -er, -est.
1.
humbly patient or docile, as *under provocation from others*.
2.
*overly submissive* or compliant; spiritless; tame.
3.
Obsolete . gentle; kind.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*inequity*

noun, plural -ties for 2.
1.
lack of equity; unfairness; *favoritism or bias*.
2.
an unfair circumstance or proceeding.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


how could this apply to the undertaker at all? he doesnt punish the meek, nor has he dealt with inequity from anyone.

that line has jericho all over it:

the meek = bias punk fans
the inequity = supporting this "best in the world" punk tag.

SOLVED.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



JasonLives said:


> Im waiting for the second video just for the lulz. The next couple of videos will probably make it obvious its Taker.
> But just like with Sting. People are gonna scream "I STILL THINK ITS JERICHO AND THIS IS WHY"
> 
> "Look I zoomed in on the kids paper, its blurry as fuck, cant see shit, but im sure it says Jericho. Look at my zoom!!!"


I remember all that Sting stuff earlier in the year. Was fucking brilliant lol. Everybody was pissed it wasn't him but I marked like a kid when it was HHH instead, haha. The second video should bring more clues and of course such classics as 'ITS STING!! THE SMOKE AT THE END SPELLED STING!!' and, 'ITS STING!! THERE WAS A SCORPION ON THE WINDOW SO THAT MEANS STING!!'


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its mordecai.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

WWE should make a video package for the Undertaker of a scorpion crawling through Death Valley, just to fuck with people.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



EraOfAwesome said:


> STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.
> 
> If you take the kids desk, turn it sideways, and bend the bars just right it would make a scorpion.
> Clearly Sting.


LMAO. this...and only this! this made my afternoon! thank you!


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Pasab said:


> It's Kane.


Kane already had a fucking video bro.


----------



## Commodus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If you take the first letter of each sentence and replace it with a numerical value equal to the ammount of times the Red Sox have won the Series, it quite clearly spells out that Waylon Mercy is returning.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Have to copy this YouTube comment over while it doesn't disappear down the comments list:



> "It is Batista and I will explain why. This scripture the boy is reading is from Isaiah 26:20 through the end of the chapter. In chapter 27, the "force" that God's sends is named Leviathan.﻿ That was Batista's name in OVW. Also, it would be the "end of the world as we knew it." That was the recurring theme for the PPV Armageddon in which Batista debuted."


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Pwinsider claim to have "the scoop" on It Begins...but I can't view the page. Is anyone here an Elite member?

Link: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63...-hill-and-clay-raw-thoughts-and-more.html?p=1


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Fargerov said:


> WWE should make a video package for the Undertaker of a scorpion crawling through Death Valley, just to fuck with people.


If this shit would happen then it could backfire.


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Nocturnal said:


>


I'd Mark


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

If it is The Undertaker, I'm curious as to what his promo would be about.

Maybe...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/573162-takers-retirement-how-id-book.html


----------



## joshman82

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Commodus said:


> If you take the first letter of each sentence and replace it with a numerical value equal to the ammount of times the Red Sox have won the Series, it quite clearly spells out that Waylon Mercy is returning.


what if...WHAT IF...coming to take back whats his is...the company...i.e..shane!? shane coming to take it back from HHH? it sounds dumb because of how far away we are from jan 2 to set up a shane o mac return..but it could be a big let down and actually be shane. 

in all honesty, it's probably jericho or taker. and for christ sakes its not STING!


----------



## 450clash12x

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

obviously taker, whoeverr actually believes its jericho or sting is just dumb, to dark for jericho and sting still has a tna contract


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



D.M.N. said:


> Have to copy this YouTube comment over while it doesn't disappear down the comments list:


It's not him, Batista just recently said he's done with wrestling, and he's opened up a gym that's sponsored by UFC.


----------



## wade barrett

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

skip sheffield ????


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

People saying Jericho are just ignoring a lot of things. They're focusing on *Y*outube *2*nd *J*anuary but are totally ignoring the fact that CREEPY CHILDREN AND TALK OF PUNISHMENT AND THE END OF THE WORLD MAKES NO SENSE WHEN APPLIED TO JERICHO!

And the Sting people? Fuck, I hope you lot are just trolling.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I think we all agree that Vince McMahon is a fucking genius. This promo has create another madness just like the 2/21/11.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Commodus said:


> If you take the first letter of each sentence and replace it with a numerical value equal to the ammount of times the Red Sox have won the Series, it quite clearly spells out that Waylon Mercy is returning.


I'd mark the fuck out tbh.


----------



## Audacity

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Give up, guys, there's no way in hell it's Sting, and you know it. Remember around January/February this year when there was that Undertaker promo out in the shack that everyone thought was Sting? This is no different. It's clearly gonna be the Undertaker on his last run in preparation for WrestleMania 28.


----------



## ScrewYou

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Brodus Clay? Undertake? Fuck i dont know.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Can somebody link me to this promo people are referring to when they say people thought it was Sting last year?

Thanks!


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its obviously Sting


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



truk83 said:


> I'm going with Brock Lesnar.


yeah, because Brock is not going to fight a gigantic, scary dutchman on december 30 in UFC141.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Vic said:


> Kane already had a fucking video bro.


Nevermind, I believed there was only one teaser. By the way, it's Taker or Y2J.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Bubzeh said:


> Can somebody link me to this promo people are referring to when they say people thought it was Sting last year?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jericho is planning a tour/writing new material with Fozzy next year...


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Bubzeh said:


> Can somebody link me to this promo people are referring to when they say people thought it was Sting last year?
> 
> Thanks!







In this (first) promo it was Sting but in the final they couldn't reach an agreement and they put 'Taker in the second and the third promo. Sting himself said that in an interview.


----------



## Hustle Nudity SEX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Sting Vs Zack ryder. Book it!


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Its obviously Virgil guys, come on.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I remember when there was a phase when people wanted Shamrock back. Maybe it's him!


----------



## BotchStatus

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

As several have noted, highly likely it's taker, probable it is Jericho, but I will go along with the several that have said Vince or Shane. With the words being more important than the imagery, in this case, what was said: 

“Come my people and shut thy doors about thee. For a power should come to punish the meek for their inequity. For on the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the end of the world as you know it.”

Come my people and shut the doors behind you. For a power SHOULD come to punish the gentle/submissive for their unfairness/injustice(laurinitis being a company guy and his wanting to do what the higher ups want from him aka lame ass booking and interferences?) The date itself is just as a way to say it with a drama feel to it. The FAMILYar force, Shane? His? The company. End of the world? End of the WWE world/universe they are in now and the shape it's in. The arrival aspect makes it seem "he" won't be alone and someone will be with him as back up of some sort. 

It takes away from everything else shown in the video tho. It's taker then. And speaking of taker and this years video with the 2-21-11, I was in Fresno that night, of course it was going to be taker but to everyone's surprise, H came out after takers entrance and that was too sweet. 

We shall see.


----------



## septurum

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Starbuck said:


> I remember all that Sting stuff earlier in the year. Was fucking brilliant lol. Everybody was pissed it wasn't him but I marked like a kid when it was HHH instead, haha. The second video should bring more clues and of course such classics as 'ITS STING!! THE SMOKE AT THE END SPELLED STING!!' and, 'ITS STING!! THERE WAS A SCORPION ON THE WINDOW SO THAT MEANS STING!!'


LMFAOOOOOOOO same here dude..I marked out as well....These dumb goofball motherfuckers were so set on it being Sting, and once Taker came out, they were all pissed, and once Triple h came out, these guys went ballistic! :lmao


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Jericho is planning a tour/writing new material with Fozzy next year...


And not to mention that he said what he was doing on that date. Working in Hawaii, i'm assuming Fozzy has a tour in the area. So unless RAW is in Hawaii on that date, then fuck off with the Jericho shit.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAOOOOOOOO same here dude..I marked out as well....These dumb goofball motherfuckers were so set on it being Sting, and once Taker came out, they were all pissed, and once Triple h came out, these guys went ballistic! :lmao


like it was mentioned above, I believe the first video was sting, it was a back-up plan to make it only Taker after contract negotiations broke down. So actually, everyone who said it was sting to begin with was correct, technically. Just for the record.




Anyway, as far as the new video is concerned, it's Y2J or Taker.


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



I-Am-A-Giraffe said:


> Pwinsider claim to have "the scoop" on It Begins...but I can't view the page. Is anyone here an Elite member?
> 
> Link: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63...-hill-and-clay-raw-thoughts-and-more.html?p=1


Has anyone been able to check this? I don't think it'll be confirmation or anything but it should at least move the discussion on a bit.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



LastRide said:


> In this (first) promo it was Sting but in the final they couldn't reach an agreement and they put 'Taker in the second and the third promo. Sting himself said that in an interview.


Neat.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Vic said:


> And not to mention that he said what he was doing on that date. Working in Hawaii, i'm assuming Fozzy has a tour in the area. So unless RAW is in Hawaii on that date, then fuck off with the Jericho shit.


RAW will be on Memphis, Tennessee on January 2, 2012.


----------



## cp954

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Skip Sheffield is a potential twist. WWE recently filed for the trademark 'Ryback' if i'm not correct? Ryback was his gimmick down in FCW, billed as an indestructible force from the future. 'The end of the world as we know it', 'The Future'. It may well be a long shot and i hope it's not but it's possible.

Woops. Didn't see the news about Sheffield on the main page. I'm a little late to the party i see. Anyway, still possible but i would certainly hope it's someone more well known.


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



LastRide said:


> RAW will be on Memphis, Tennessee on January 2, 2012.


Exactly my point, i seriously fucking doubt that Jericho is willing to travel from Hawaii to Memphis for a RAW show.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Jesus Christ guys, really?




It's obviously the Brooklyn Brawler, back to take his throne as the true jobber from John Morrison.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

Also, Jericho is full if shit, never believe anything he says.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

It's the UNDERTAKAH !!! 






Or kharma ...


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



cp954 said:


> Skip Sheffield is a potential twist. WWE recently filed for the trademark 'Ryback' if i'm not correct? Ryback was his gimmick down in FCW, billed as an indestructible force from the future. 'The end of the world as we know it', 'The Future'. It may well be a long shot and i hope it's not but it's possible.
> 
> Woops. Didn't see the news about Sheffield on the main page. I'm a little late to the party i see. Anyway, still possible but i would certainly hope it's someone more well known.


Yeah, but how is "Ryback" a familiar force? The people will remember him as Skip Sheffield. He'll probably be given the vignettes and return video's like what is currently going on with Ezekial Jackson and Brodus Clay.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

I just remembered all that Sting stuff from earlier in the year and :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao. People were fucking finding hidden meanings in the woodwork and in the damn strands of grass. It was hilarious. If this thread is any indication, we're in for more of the same.


----------



## cp954

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

*itssoeasy23*, i don't think it will be but it's something different to think about i suppose. And who knows with the WWE? Never know what to expect anymore though my money at this stage is on Taker.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'm intrigued by the concept of a viral video to hype a return, but WWE always finds a way to make the reveal lackluster and anti-climatic. Call me a pessimist, but with the options available, I can't get overly excited about it. With that said, regardless of all these rumors comming out about Jericho being busy with Fozzy, not comming to terms on a contract with WWE, being in Hawaii on January 2...part of me stays a skeptic. To me, if they were to have Jericho return, they would try to cover all ends of the surprise to be spoiled, due to his previous return having been spoiled early on.

11/21/11 - 1/2/12
Age: 43 -> November 21 - January 2 = 43 days (counting the 21st)
0:42 -> 42 sleeps until January 2 -> 42 = Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything (Popular culture)

This is pointless, lol.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

43 years old so it's not Taker or Jericho.

Kane already had his return video.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxGkXIphAHw - go to 00:20 and the kid writes a word. Looks like it begins with "L" to me, hard to see what letters are written next though. Will be interesting to see if the promos go down a similar route as the kid writes more stuff or if the kid is doing a different activity.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Who cares about Sting, his matches suck now. Plus he's 52. Taker or Kane, either one will do.

Kurt Angle is 43.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

What part of Raw did they show the link?


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

outube
(2)nd day
(j)anuary
well thats what i take from this


----------



## Nachti

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

taker..

or a letdown like 10/10/10 in tna


i'd like to know what he writes down on that note (yeah, let's spend hours to find it out, until it turns out, that he doesnt writes anything videorelated)

it begins with L obviously


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> What part of Raw did they show the link?


@4:22


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

also a globe in the background, best in the world at what he does. anyone?


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



I-Am-A-Giraffe said:


> Pwinsider claim to have "the scoop" on It Begins...but I can't view the page. Is anyone here an Elite member?
> 
> Link: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/63...-hill-and-clay-raw-thoughts-and-more.html?p=1


Can anyone help me here? I've been searching like crazy but can't find out anywhere what the article says. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

why would Jericho tell you if he was going to be at Raw on that day... he said a few weeks ago that fozzy had finished until the summer... He would definitely throw everyone off track because thats what he does...


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

People are over analyzing the video...I'm sure the WWE didn't even put THAT much thought into the video. This reminds me of 2007 with the Jericho videos


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZpTKQSo-58&feature=player_embedded
woops sorry wrong thread


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

This thread is already getting to be highly ridiculous.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

After watching the video 4,000 times I can safely say I have finally cracked it! 

This video, is to hype up the return of Savio Vega!


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



doyousee? said:


> I'm intrigued by the concept of a viral video to hype a return, but WWE always finds a way to make the reveal lackluster and anti-climatic. Call me a pessimist, but with the options available, I can't get overly excited about it. With that said, regardless of all these rumors comming out about Jericho being busy with Fozzy, not comming to terms on a contract with WWE, being in Hawaii on January 2...part of me stays a skeptic. To me, if they were to have Jericho return, they would try to cover all ends of the surprise to be spoiled, due to his previous return having been spoiled early on.
> 
> 11/21/11 - 1/2/12
> Age: 43 -> November 21 - January 2 = 43 days (counting the 21st)
> 0:42 -> 42 sleeps until January 2 -> 42 = Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything (Popular culture)
> 
> This is pointless, lol.


When I first saw it ( when Swagger is entering the ring for his match for those wondering)I thought it was Y2J as well. The thing you'll have to remember is... Why would Jericho give away a huge surprise like that. Just because Meltzer  says talks broke down who's to say that a deal has been reached but this is their way of keeping it hush hush. As for how dark the video is I'm not convinced it is Taker because I think WWE will just have him show unannounced. For those saying Kane read the thread the whole thread. 



JDman said:


> 43 years old so it's not Taker or Jericho.
> 
> Kane already had his return video.


So because some fake youtube account has that age there that person must be that age. Really are you all that gullible to believe that. If so PM me about a bridge I have for sale in New York.


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

One other thing is I'm thinking Jericho is going to be pretty quiet about this on Twitter.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Vince bought TNA.
Duh.

"It begins".

Booker T: TuH HELL?


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The chair has a curved leg. 

Y2J has a curve in the J, ITS CHRIS JERICHO OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!1


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

its goldberg im calling it

WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!

or the NWO is back. scott hall to return.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> People are over analyzing the video...I'm sure the WWE didn't even put THAT much thought into the video. This reminds me of 2007 with the Jericho videos


*WWE doesn't have to put much thought into these things at all. The speculating fans do that job for them. lol And that's what makes these types of things fun. *


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

TRUST ME it is Taker


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Vic said:


> Jericho just counted himself out so can we please stop with the bullshit Jericho return theories now?


...the fuck do you expect him to say? "Yep, it's me. I'm back bitches"?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



LadyCroft said:


> *WWE doesn't have to put much thought into these things at all. The speculating fans do that job for them. lol And that's what makes these types of things fun. *


haha yea it is fun...I hope they come out with a different video every week


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's the nwo i tells ya


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Billy Kidman said:


> ...the fuck do you expect him to say? "Yep, it's me. I'm back bitches"?


ye people need to stop ruling y2j out just because he said he ain't in it. He isn't going to just say "hey guys it is me" it would ruin the whole thing fpalm


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'm watching WWE Aftermath: apparently the hosts are thinking its Undertaker


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



mrbam90 said:


> It's the nwo i tells ya


Explain


----------



## GoldbergFan23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



dietjuice said:


> Claim back RAW


I'd go nuts for this. I loved Bishoff when he ran Raw.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



greaz taker! said:


> ye people need to stop ruling y2j out just because he said he ain't in it. He isn't going to just say "hey guys it is me" it would ruin the whole thing fpalm


I agree, Jericho has always said he would never say if he was going to return... people are so gullible to him lol!


----------



## Defective

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

L stands for Leviathan and Batista turns 43 on the 18th of January..


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Defective said:


> L stands for Leviathan and Batista turns 43 on the 18th of January..


It's Batista..it's so obvious. 

Not taker/kane/jericho...at all


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

its nwo because they... i dont have proof i just want to guess.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho also said when he returned it would be a different character...


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Bleacher Report just confirmed its Jeff Jarrett /thread


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho's a troll. He probably debated over whether or not to say that it was actually him, then sit back and :lmao when somebody came out instead or to just say no. I don't believe a word that comes out of his mouth anymore lol.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

OMFG I LEGIT THINK I CRACKED IT. GO HERE.

http://www.wweshop.com/category/therock

It says "USE CODE SAVEME15 TO GET 15% OFF"

SAVE ME
SAVE US
SAVE_US.Y2J


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The kid is sitting down in a school seat.

I have now realized that this can only mean one thing.
















THE RETURN OF MATT STRIKER'S CLASSROOM.


----------



## JM

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

In all these situations we spend pages and pages of threads trying to convince ourselves it's not Taker. I'm going to save myself the trouble and say it's Taker.


----------



## Hordriss

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's obviously Marty Janetty.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

If it is taker it will be yet another let down... I think it's too heel orientated for Taker personally


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/324013655.php


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Take it for what you will...



> According to PWInsider, Despite other reports the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho﻿ on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


Source: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Spoiler_on_Chris_Jericho_s_Return_to_WWE.html


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

i believe now that it is indeed either KaNe or The Undertaker returning, or maybe for a twist and a shocker Both... Personally i think it's a tad too dark of a promo for a jericho return, but you never know...


----------



## Coconette7

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's Goldberg, or so I wanted it to be... xD

IT is clearly not taker.. IT could be Y2J..


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It was oviously Jericho once I really looked at the date imo.

y=year
2=the day
j=month


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



> Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho


Y2J


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

If it turns out to be Taker again im gonna lol hard at the fantasy booking claiming that its Sting


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

'it will be the end of the world as you know it'
Vince McMahon coming to claim the WWE back off Laurinitis... The world being the WWE... and him changing everything...


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Don't you get it its all three of them Taker will first enter the ring in his classic fashion then a countdown will start and Jericho will walk out onto the stage he will then be attacked from behind by a hooded man who will pull down his hood and say "IT WAS WWE UNIVERSE IT WAS ME ALL ALONG WWE UNIVERSE RETWEET #VINCEMCHMAHONITBEGINS" then Booker T will "oh my goodness thats my Nigg... playa my dog right dea MR MACDADDY"


----------



## GoldbergFan23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Rua said:


> You're all blind losers.
> 
> The day after New Years Day? New Beginnings? Clean Slate? Who just went back into Rehab? Who's actually shot a guy?
> 
> It's Scott Fucking Hall.


I'll be honest, With the ways things are going, I don't think it will be too long before Scott Hall dies.
Pretty sad really.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

They want Jericho on Raw to boost ratings? Why? He's never boosted them before lol. There goes that theory. Ah well, at least we'll get numerous reports from the dirt sheets trying to guess their way through this thing just like the rest of us until it actually happens and then they tell us that plans have changed.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I see the contradictory reports for Jericho have already come out. 

Which Dave do you believe?


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



doyousee? said:


> I see the contradictory reports for Jericho have already come out.
> 
> Which Dave do you believe?


Lagana?...Batista?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



JM said:


> In all these situations we spend pages and pages of threads trying to convince ourselves it's not Taker. I'm going to save myself the trouble and say it's Taker.


Probably the best thing to do lol since people fantasy book themselves into the disappointment hotel


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The promo is set in a school???


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*






0:21

He clearly writes down the Shockmaster.


----------



## krai999

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

as long as it's jericho or moxley i'm gonna mark out


----------



## Vic

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Billy Kidman said:


> ...the fuck do you expect him to say? "Yep, it's me. I'm back bitches"?


Don't be ignorant, why has Jericho suddenly changed his tune about a WWE return after touting it for months?


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



I-Am-A-Giraffe said:


> Lagana?...Batista?


Haha, I saw that comming. I meant Meltzer (Observer, not Jericho) vs. Scherer (PWI, probably Jericho). I would like to here Lagana's take on this though.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Okay, let me resolve a few things straight away:

1. It's not *Sting*. He's under contract to TNA for years and seems determined to be THE guy that never went to WWE. If it didn't happen in 2011, it never will.

2. It's not *Kane*. That other promo is completely separate, and besides, a return by Kane doesn't deserve substantial hype (or any hype, really) in 2011-2012.

3. It's not *The Undertaker*. WWE knows that fans were disappointed that the ominous videos in early 2011 were for him and not Sting, and there's no way they'd put together another ominous video package only to bring him back again and face more fan criticism. A long shot, but not a choice in my mind.

4. It's not* a debut*. Not only would it not make sense with the "familiar force" bit, but January-March is NOT the time to debut new characters. The WrestleMania card is already overloaded with guys that need a spot - on my card, there seem to be about 2-4 spots for Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Wade Barrett, and Cody Rhodes. They can't introduce a new character leading up to WrestleMania - it'll only worsen the problem.

The only logical choice is *Chris Jericho*. He's a "familiar force," the videos are enough of a change of pace from his character to make it surprising, and it leaves enough time to build a Jericho/Punk WrestleMania feud, which has been hinted at in non-WWE media and would make sense, considering the fact that Punk probably isn't going from Survivor Series to WrestleMania as champ.


----------



## Deacon of Demons

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Would love for it to be Jericho,but it was just too..........dark I guess you could say? It had too much of an erie feeling to it, eerie never had anything to do with Jericho.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

This is all too simple kids.. lets do the math. the Year is 2012, that would = Y , the day is the 2nd, that would = 2 , the month is january, that would = J ... Y2J


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I don't know if it's posted already
PWInsider:


> - Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.
> *
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.*


Awesome! just hope it's him, especially on RAW, I don't want to see him on a B show.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Taker or Jericho, either one would be a mark out moment.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

That PWInsider report really is bullshit for so many obvious reasons, number 1 being the ratings thing and 2 being that they jumped the gun and made such an intriguing promo with promised payoff on a specific date without actually having the payoff signed on the dotted line. I know they've done it recently with Brodus etc but there's a pretty big difference in that and this. I honestly don't think this is for Jericho. It simply isn't _him_.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'd also like to point out that the way the child was speaking was very biblical. This too points to jericho for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



JerseyScottie said:


> I'd also like to point out that the way the child was speaking was very biblical. This too points to jericho for the obvious reasons.


It is biblical, the verse the kid says is quoted from the bible.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Chicago Warrior said:


> It is biblical, the verse the kid says is quoted from the bible.


correct..the boy speaks from Isaiah 26:20 , while Jericho is in that of Joshua, the connection is still there.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I get the feeling people are looking to much into this and are over analysing this already, we hardly got a strong hint over who it may be lol, lets wait for the next vignette it should be a bit more clearer then. I am still going for Taker or Y2j Though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



JerseyScottie said:


> correct..the boy speaks from Isaiah 26:20 , while Jericho is in that of Joshua, the connection is still there.


Isaiah was known for making prophecies about the coming of the messiah and the end of the world. Kid in the video= Isaiah making his prophecy about someone in Jan 12, 2012.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> I get the feeling people are looking to much into this and are over analysing this already, we hardly got a strong hint over who it may be lol, lets wait for the next vignette it should be a bit more clearer then. I am still going for Taker or Y2j Though.


It does not seem like Undertake too me, since when has taker ever been about biblical stuff? Undertaker is the opposite of anything biblical. Especially the verse in the video is about the coming of the messiah.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Chicago Warrior said:


> It does not seem like Undertake too me, since when has taker ever been about biblical stuff? Undertaker is the opposite of anything biblical. Especially the verse in the video is about the coming of the messiah.


True, but y2j hasn't been much of a biblical character himself...maybe it is some we just have not thought about yet


----------



## Melvis

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

To throw my hat into a sea of opinions, I'll address the main one and say I'd love it to be Jericho, because I'm such a huge fan and I'd mark for a return. Still though, the promo _is_ rather dark, darker than we've come to expect from Jericho, even when he had the whole, throw-a-legend-through-a-TV or make-Flair-bleed thing in his last run. It was very Taker-esque, and if it wasn't for the fact this is pretty much what they did with bringing him back last year, I'd say this is him, no two ways about it. I agree that there's no point over-analysing it right now, though; wait for the second one and it should be clearer. Right now, I'd say Taker or Jericho but I could be way off; the promo is definitely intriguing and they could make the case for several people at a stretch, it's not like they haven't used dodgy reasoning for things in the past. It's exciting when they do this kind of thing, 'cause it has you guessing the entire time, just to build up to the big pay-off.

EDIT: On the topic of the biblical thing, it also makes sense to have Jericho linked with the 2012 apocalypse thing, too, seeing as they did the Y2K and the Second Coming as gimmicks/points of interest.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> True, but y2j hasn't been much of a biblical character himself...maybe it is some we just have not thought about yet


Walls of Jericho is biblical and his theme talk about Judah which is also biblical, and his whole "save us", is biblical as well.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

This who begins 2012 reminds me of when Jericho had his whole Y2K debut thing in the year 2000 don't you think? I hope he interrupts Del Rio or someone boring like that cutting a promo similar to what he did to Orton


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Walls of Jericho is biblical and his theme talk about Judah which is also biblical, and his whole "save us", is biblical as well.


yeah it's Y2J (Y)


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> yeah it's Y2J (Y)


Don't get me wrong it might not be him, but the clues really has me thinking it is Jericho. I would be surprised if it is Undertaker. But for Undertaker I expect something way more darker


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

omg, it begins is an anagram for I BE STING


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Don't get me wrong it might not be him, but the clues really has me thinking it is Jericho. I would be surprised if it is Undertaker. But for Undertaker I expect something way more darker


Thing is it seems too "dark" to be Y2J in a way lol but it seems not "dark" enough to be taker...but it is very interesting nonetheless to see who it is.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Vic said:


> Don't be ignorant, why has Jericho suddenly changed his tune about a WWE return after touting it for months?


Because his return is imminent and he doesn't want to give anything away?

Jericho in May:



> *I don't want to go back and do the same thing.* And do the same character I was doing last time. You constantly have to reinvent yourself. It's kind of a strange analogy but I think you'll pick it up when I say it - I always consider myself to be the Madonna of wrestling. And what I mean by that is "constantly re-inventing yourself."


For those of you stating that the promo video is too "dark" to be him...


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> I'm watching WWE Aftermath: apparently the hosts are thinking its Undertaker


WTF do they know. That's the worst source for news then Meltzer.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.
Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.
Source: PWInsider.com 

so hows everyones take on that?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



420_24/7 said:


> Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> so hows everyones take on that?


interesting, but still a guessing game with favourites being Taker and Y2J atm


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I learned my lesson and it's around this time that these PROMOS are always for fucking undertaker.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

yea imma have to choose between taker or jericho, hopefully taker maybe finally taker will return to raw instead of smackdown and go after the champ


----------



## Eek

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'm leaning towards Taker. When they showed the ItBegins2012 twitter logo on RAW fading in and out with the TV snow I thought it would be too obvious if it were Jericho. On the other hand, I can't imagine Taker using twitter.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I think it's Jericho and this whole twitter shit is just another pointer that WWE is trying to make angles and shit not only on TV, but social media. We'll see who it truly is come Jan 2nd I suppose, although let's just pray it's not RYBACK coming to reap vengeance on us all.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

You guys are freaking idiots.

It's obviously Melina coming back to have feud of the decade with Alicia Fox.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*






A Break the wall down remixed to fit his new character.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's going to be the triumphant return of the Nexus.


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Kid's hair is brown. Undertaker's hair is brown. Jericho's hair is blonde. There ya go.

I'm guessing it's suppose to complement the Kane promos, and both Taker and Kane return at the same time. Hopefully this doesn't mean Kane is Taker's opponent AGAIN at Mania, although if that Mania's Taker's last match, then I could see how they could easily build a story around that.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



coconutcrusher said:


> Kid's hair is brown. Undertaker's hair is brown. Jericho's hair is blonde. There ya go.
> 
> I'm guessing it's suppose to complement the Kane promos, and both Taker and Kane return at the same time. Hopefully this doesn't mean Kane is Taker's opponent AGAIN at Mania, although if that Mania's Taker's last match, then I could see how they could easily build a story around that.


Taker is a ginger.


----------



## Vic

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Pasab said:


> A Break the wall down remixed to fit his new character.


Never ceases to amaze me how these no name music producers are able to remix the WWE themes better than the WWE themselves.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Billy Kidman said:


> Because his return is imminent and he doesn't want to give anything away?
> 
> Jericho in May:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you stating that the promo video is too "dark" to be him...


So what is Jericho coming back to claim what is his? It won't be his "Best in the World" moniker because if he's a different gimmick, he won't use that anymore. And if it's a different gimmick, all the Y2J "clues" are irrelevant. 

The Undertaker has many more things to come back to claim. His "yard", a worthy opponent for The Streak, or even somebody's soul.


----------



## Punk29

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It would be awesome if it's batista.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Waylon Mercy

The Park in the video is the same park Waylon Mercy debuted his first vignette about picnics 15 years ago talking about families.

The park is now empty 

Kevin Nash ended his career hes coming back to face him.

Lifes are gonna be in Waylon Mercy`s hands you know what I mean?


----------



## The XL

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

God I HOPE it's Jericho. The one guy in the company better both in the ring and on the stick than Punk and Christian. He'd help the product immensely. 

I'd be happy if it was Batista too. Not quite as happy, but I'd mark hardcore nonetheless.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



420_24/7 said:


> Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> so hows everyones take on that?


They want him to help boost ratings?

:lmao

Jericho when he returns may once again be the best all around performer in the WWE, but he's never been a draw.

I love this report by the way. So basically they're saying he might or might not end up being the guy for the video packages to a deal that was reported to have fallen through, but now Vince is still trying and... you know what, I'll stop there. I could have typed this up.

THIS JUST IN!



> There's speculation around WWE that HHH will return to Raw next Monday to confront Kevin Nash. Vince believes it's the right time to bring HHH back to build for the match at TLC against Nash. However, a lot of the top tier wrestlers who are close to Vince, including Cena say Vince is going to hold off HHH's return until after TLC to build up the suspense so when HHH does finally return, much like back in February, it'll make for another big TV moment due to the pop he would get. It could go either way.


trollface.jpg


----------



## The XL

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho has never been a huge draw because he's never been booked to his full potential. Kinda like Punk before June.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The XL said:


> Jericho has never been a huge draw because he's never been booked to his full potential. Kinda like Punk before June.


While it may be true, it's a gamble to hope for a guy who's never been a proven draw to just show up and draw. I'm sure there's more to it than that.

But hey, if Jericho comes back and draws big due to them utilizing him to his full potential, then I'll be ecstatic. I mean, I consider him the best all around performer WWE has had... well.. at least in the last 13 years since I started watching... although Eddie Guerrero also has a strong case against that. The one thing though that has kept him separate from the top tier guys those has been his lack of drawing ability. His talent far outweighs his drawing ability it's not even funny.

But regardless of whether he draws well or not, what I care about is being entertained, and Jericho can do that with the best of them. I'm also a huge Taker mark, and with all the talk being around those two, I'll be happy only with one of those two being the guy returning, and anyone else would be a let down for me.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

To the people talking about him posting on twitter he is hardly going to fucking spoil it for goodness sake. I think it is Jericho but for some reason I doubt it is Taker unless they are using this to build his Mania match and it is with Jericho.


----------



## The XL

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



EBboy™ said:


> While it may be true, it's a gamble to hope for a guy who's never been a proven draw to just show up and draw. I'm sure there's more to it than that.
> 
> But hey, if Jericho comes back and draws big due to them utilizing him to his full potential, then I'll be ecstatic. I mean, I consider him the best all around performer WWE has had... well.. at least in the last 13 years since I started watching... although Eddie Guerrero also has a strong case against that. The one thing though that has kept him separate from the top tier guys those has been his lack of drawing ability. His talent far outweighs his drawing ability it's not even funny.
> 
> But regardless of whether he draws well or not, what I care about is being entertained, and Jericho can do that with the best of them. I'm also a huge Taker mark, and with all the talk being around those two, I'll be happy only with one of those two being the guy returning, and anyone else would be a let down for me.


Booking has a TON to do with it. Look at Mark Henry, he's arguably the biggest rating draw in the company at the moment. He's had that potential for years, and they finally got behind him, booked him properly, and Smackdowns ratings catapulted from 1.6-1.7s to 2.2s. Could you imagine a well booked Jericho/Punk feud? The promos and matches they'd have, and you know they'd be shooting nonstop. I'm almost positive it'd draw.


Also, it's not entirely true Jericho isn't a draw. He was one of the most popular guys in the attitude era, only clearly behind Austin, Rock, Foley, and maybe Angle and Taker. He was a major player during that run, and I'm nearly positive his merch sold more from 2000-2003 than anyone on the roster today except maybe Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

You know... what if it's for both of them...

Similar to what they did this year with Taker returning and then HHH, maybe they'll do the same, only after Taker comes out Jericho will come out instead of HHH. 

The only problem is it would just feel too soon to build to a Mania match between them. It worked last year with Taker and HHH as it was right after EC, but this would still be a few weeks before the Royal Rumble.

I tell ya, I'm gonna be excited 1/2/12 one way or another.

Edit:



> Also, it's not entirely true Jericho isn't a draw. He was one of the most popular guys in the attitude era, only clearly behind Austin, Rock, Foley, and maybe Angle and Taker. He was a major player during that run, and I'm nearly positive his merch sold more from 2000-2003 than anyone on the roster today except maybe Cena.


If you can show the numbers, I'd be more than happy that someone proved me (and many others who think the same) wrong on Jericho not being a draw. He was definitely popular, but Orton is popular as well, and his drawing ability, even while booked strong, is still poor.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

IIRC Jericho's debut and return promo's all had to do with technology. He debuted as Y2J which wasa play on Y2K which was about computers failing. then when he came back he return promo's were all binary code and stuff. so the twitter thing makes sense. 

It might be Taker too. but until last year he just showed up or things in the arena started messing up. I think they would just have him return or do something similar to last year.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*


----------



## Secueritae

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Was wondering if someone already brought up Y= Year, 2= the 2nd, J = January,

seems like the answer to the riddle presented

Y2J shrugged off the 2007 rumors until that Magazine leak came out, so this maybe the same thing also


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The only possible and acceptable answers for this is either Jericho or Taker. Any other answer is wrong.


----------



## jj87uk

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

only read first few pages so may have been mentioned already but the chapter that ppl are referencing from the bible isiah 25 is in reference to the second coming. y is also 25th letter of the alphabet (prophecy1*y*t)


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Pasab said:


> A Break the wall down remixed to fit his new character.


I remember that track from the WWF Forceable Entry CD. Not a bad tune, but I don't think it's a good entrance song.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I assume they will make a new vignette each week on RAW like they did for 2-21-11?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Its either Jericho or Undertaker. We shall see who it is because it makes sense for both. Taker has those mysterious promos that may include a little kid talking or something. While Jericho has those cryptic and unexplained promos that make you think. It could be either one or maybe even both for all we know.


----------



## Magic

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> The only possible and acceptable answers for this is either Jericho or Taker. Any other answer is wrong.


Its Sting, any other answer is wrong. You just have to look at the video close enough, I think it should be obvious enough.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its Sting, any other answer is wrong. You just have to look at the video close enough, I think it should be obvious enough.


I hope you are only joking around.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

won't be Batista, he lost a lot of size, and would not come back smaller than what he was before, or smaller than Mason Ryan. He needs to regain the weight he had bodybuilding. 

Jericho denies it, but what would he do - "yeah it's me guys"? Him or Taker, Taker is the likely, Jericho is the unexpected cool vote.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

it's jericho

the video says he'll take back what's his ... what did the undertaker have? his last wwe appearance was beating triple h at wrestlemania


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Jericho denies it, but what would he do - "yeah it's me guys"? Him or Taker, Taker is the likely, Jericho is the unexpected cool vote.


i remember when jericho denied it during a radio show back in 2007 ... then one of the radio guys says why is he drinking muscle milk and they all laughed.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

$10 says Undertaker returns, and then before he can speak Jericho comes out and they stare each other down for 20 minutes, then they both start cutting promos on how someone is going to die at Wrestlemania or the streak will end.


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

If it was suit wearing Jericho, I think his return would be a surprise.
If Jericho brings back Y2J, then his vignettes would be flashier.

The muted colors, religious overtones and funeral feel completely fits the Undertaker. I think they're filming the origin stories of Taker and Kane; maybe Kane's starts near the end at the burning house, while Taker's starts at the beginning when they were kids. And by Jan 2, you'll be able to stitch them all together in chronological order and it'll make more sense in a Memento sorta way.

On the flip side, how can you stretch Jericho's origin story over 5 more episodes? His origin is basically ECW and WCW clips. You can't just rewrite him as a moody, angsty guy after 20 million watched him dance the cha-cha on DWTS.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

No clue who it is but i'm a big fan of these type of things,great for discussion and will have me pretty excited to watch raw that night. I guess jericho or taker,but im sure as the weeks go on it will become more clear who its all for and if its for either guy.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The "end of the world" part fits only Taker, so I'm gonna go with him.


----------



## It's True

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Punk vs Y2J Jericho, both face, proving who is the best in the world, Punk goes over clean. Great promos and mainevent, the IWC would jizz itself.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> The "end of the world" part fits only Taker, so I'm gonna go with him.


Or it could mean end to the dispute of "Best in the World". Wow now I am picking straws.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Don't know if this has been posted but...



> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> Despite rumors to the contrary, the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho as of this writing.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho but they are still ongoing as of right now. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he responded "Working in Hawaii". That's likely a cover-up.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. Obviously Vince McMahon feels a deal will be made. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

@^: Report in a nutshell.


"We get paid to report the blatantly obvious rumors that everyone already knows, but we're gonna throw a line in at the end so you can't call us on our bullshit if this doesn't pan out"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho is a known master troll in the IWC and the likes of Eric Bischoff wishing to be one like Jericho.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The only thing I'm asking myself about these "it begins" videos is when they end...

The mysterious, brooding video package thing has been done to death. We got it not six months ago with Taker, now we're getting another double dose? Blegh.


----------



## Deeds

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Found this on ewrestlingnews.com

Y=year 2=2nd J= January
I think/hope it is Jericho


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



It's True said:


> Punk vs Y2J Jericho, both face, proving who is the best in the world, Punk goes over clean. Great promos and mainevent, the IWC would jizz itself.


IWC is never happy bro. I'm sure half of the IWC would turn on either Punk or Jericho by the time the feud happened (if it happens) lol.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

For the Jericho fans out there (like myself):

January 2nd, 2011

2012 = Year
Day = 2nd
Month = January

Year 2nd January = Y2J

2000 = New Millenium
2007 = Second Coming
2012 = End of the World

Not saying it's going to be Jericho, but it is pretty curious.


----------



## Lidodido

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

As I posted in another thread; What the kid says is from the bible (Isaiah 26:19 or something) which is about Leviathan. Guess who's once had that ring-name?

Yep. It's *Batista*.

Jericho has said that he'll be touring with his band and then that he had some other things to do and after that if he felt like it, then maybe. He won't be changing his plans this shortly. Batista however quit because he didn't like the direction of the company. That however seems to be changing and maybe his decision is about to change as well. We haven't heard anything from him so it would be a bigger surprise than Jericho who EVERY WEEK is "reported" to make a return.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Lidodido said:


> As I posted in another thread; What the kid says is from the bible (Isaiah 26:19 or something) which is about Leviathan. Guess who's once had that ring-name?
> 
> Yep. It's *Batista*.
> 
> Jericho has said that he'll be touring with his band and then that he had some other things to do and after that if he felt like it, then maybe. He won't be changing his plans this shortly. Batista however quit because he didn't like the direction of the company. That however seems to be changing and maybe his decision is about to change as well. We haven't heard anything from him so it would be a bigger surprise than Jericho who EVERY WEEK is "reported" to make a return.


To take what is his, huh? Well in THAT caae...
*
Mason Ryan, we coming for YOU, N***A!*


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Lidodido said:


> As I posted in another thread; What the kid says is from the bible (Isaiah 26:19 or something) which is about Leviathan. Guess who's once had that ring-name?
> 
> Yep. It's *Batista*.
> 
> Jericho has said that he'll be touring with his band and then that he had some other things to do and after that if he felt like it, then maybe. He won't be changing his plans this shortly. Batista however quit because he didn't like the direction of the company. That however seems to be changing and maybe his decision is about to change as well. We haven't heard anything from him so it would be a bigger surprise than Jericho who EVERY WEEK is "reported" to make a return.


nah batista will never come back, his daughter has a sex tape out, its too embarrassing, and i bet the crowd would make some chant about it


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



















Probably won't be either of those guys though :sad:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Roger Rabbit said:


> nah batista will never come back, his daughter has a sex tape out, its too embarrassing, and i bet the crowd would make some chant about it


His daughter had a sex tape for like 4 years though.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

wow this video actually owns sticky lol. it had better not disappoint lol.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'd LOL so hard if it ends up being Sting. I'd say it's probably Kane though.


----------



## Lidodido

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



TKOK! said:


> His daughter had a sex tape for like 4 years though.


Yeah he would have quit right away if that was the case.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I hope it's not Sting ! The guy is old and can't wrestle anymore !


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Well.. I am 90% sure its Jericho.. simply because whenever he says i will be back, hes either dancing with the stars or performing at concerts. When he says 0% chance of me returning, he shows up. 

Batista is a nice prediction too. Not to mention his MMA career sank before it got up working anyways. Plus WWE is now a lot better than what it was when Batista left. And the fact that his character model is in WWE12(videogame), which may not be the biggest clue or reason, but the developers do have some wwe creative insight.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Why in the hell they didn't aired this promo live on RAW just like the promo with Masked Kane and they only did it on YouTube?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

They did air it on Raw. It was on one of the twitter trending things. it glitched up for a sec and revealed the link.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



TKOK! said:


> They did air it on Raw. It was on one of the twitter trending things. it glitched up for a sec and revealed the link.


He means...why didn't they show the actual video itself on RAW. Which they didn't.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



LastRide said:


> Why in the hell they didn't aired this promo live on RAW just like the promo with Masked Kane and they only did it on YouTube?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viral_advertising


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I've read a lot and thought On it a lot. 
It isn't Kane, has his own promos showing on raw. 
Y'all say Sting is still in contract. So not him. 
Jericho is still with Fozzy going on another UK tour in the summer so I don't see him coming for four months. 
That leaves The Undertaker. Unoriginal first off because they did it this year already. Taker is way to old to wrestle for four months straight but the end of the world statement could mean end of his career but somehow I doubt it. 

So keep guessing I guess?


----------



## CenationMaster

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Maybe its that seth rollings guy who would replace marrision


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho or Taker is the obvious choices here. I'm leaning towards Undertaker because it is such a creepy video. Jericho return videos were more subliminal.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Roger Rabbit said:


> nah batista will never come back, his daughter has a sex tape out, its too embarrassing, and i bet the crowd would make some chant about it


Yeah, they'd probably be chanting about how awful it was, the bitch just lays there with a shirt on and lets homeboy get it in.


----------



## Klee

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

*RYBACK!!!*


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Hmmm... maybe I'm doing too much but the NWO?

I'd think it was Jericho, but it said a familiar force and the end of the world as we know it? New version of the NWO?

Rather it be Jericho or Lesnar. lol


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



blazegod99 said:


> Hmmm... maybe I'm doing too much but the NWO?
> 
> I'd think it was Jericho, but it said a familiar force and the end of the world as we know it? New version of the NWO?
> 
> Rather it be Jericho or Lesnar. lol


It said "take what is HIS"


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



blazegod99 said:


> Hmmm... maybe I'm doing too much but the NWO?
> 
> I'd think it was Jericho, but it said a familiar force and the end of the world as we know it? New version of the NWO?
> 
> Rather it be Jericho or Lesnar. lol


It said "take what is HIS"


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

meh... im astill not sold on the jericho "reports"... i still remember the last guy saying that hed show up, then when wwe rushed the promos he pussed out half way and never signed anything

so i am willing to be that *THIS* video is about jericho.... but lets wait and see who the next one is about


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Can't see it being Taker if you think about it... If / when he returns, surely it'll be a PPV event, showing up to beat down Barrett, Kane, Henry etc.

Jericho!


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Bubzeh said:


> Can't see it being Taker if you think about it... If / when he returns, surely it'll be a PPV event, showing up to beat down Barrett, Kane, Henry etc.
> 
> Jericho!



I wouldnt be surprised it it was Jericho trying to troll us to make us think its the Undertaker, seems liek the type of thing he'll do :hmm:


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Chris Jericho!

Source: PWInsider.com


Despite rumors to the contrary, the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho as of this writing.

News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho but they are still ongoing as of right now. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he responded "Working in Hawaii". That's likely a cover-up.

Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. Obviously Vince McMahon feels a deal will be made. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


----------



## Chris32482

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

If that is true, then THANK YOU WRESTLING GODS!


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Hope it Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Chris32482 said:


> If that is true, then THANK YOU WRESTLING GODS!


^ THIS


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Really? I hope to God it's not Chris Jericho.


----------



## Smash

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

In the words of the body building obsessed guy on this forum, "I'm okay with this."


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

The problem with Raw ratings is because of Vince. That guy is forcing the writers to rewrite so many times. Smackdown is better than Raw recently because Vince isn't involve with their writing. One superstar won't make that big of a difference of ratings.


----------



## roberta

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Chris32482 said:


> If that is true, then THANK YOU WRESTLING GODS!


right


----------



## izzie

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Monda*Y 2 J*anuary


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

If you turn 1/2/12 upside down it spells STING.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

If it's Chris, then cool. I just wish people would stop taking dirt sheets and whatever crap spewing out of Meltzer's mouth as the absolute gospel truth. Jericho has always said in the first place that if he were coming back, he sure as hell wouldn't tell people. He might be working everybody with the news of "Hollywood projects" in January and "working in Hawaii". He's always been a firm believer in trying to keep some things a surprise and a secret, even in this social media shitstorm the world has become.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## Alex

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

I'll take this with a pinch of salt for now, but that doesn't mean I don't want the promo to be about Jericho.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

As awesome as it would be to have Jericho back does Vince really think he will bring in the ratings?


----------



## CC91

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

The OP is lying it isn't on Pwinsider.com

The OP got his story from this:



> This didn't take long... Somebody asked Chris Jericho on his twitter what he will be doing January 2,2012. Jericho responded "Working in Hawaii".
> 
> We have more on the state of Chris Jericho and WWE in the Elite audio section for those interested.


----------



## JJacko8

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

How many promos have there been. I saw the subliminal one and the one with the burning Kane mask. Have there been anymore?


----------



## AlbertoDelRio

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



CC91 said:


> The OP is lying it isn't on Pwinsider.com
> 
> The OP got his story from this:



I got it from Wrestlinginc.com, and it said at the top that the source was from PWInsider.com!


----------



## Loudness

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

I hope they don't fall flat on their ass like TNA did when they wanted to reform the MEM with Nash and Booker. Ever since, I only trust written agreements, I REALLY hope it comes through, but I wouldn't be surprised if we hear a BS excuse along the way and Jericho doesn't come back.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

hopefully


----------



## ABrown

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

To all those saying "OMG YOU GUYS ARE STUPID. IT"S OBVIOUSLY TAKER :lmao", tell me when a Taker return has ever had any kind of viral component to it? Lights going out, lightning strikes, promos and other things have happened, but scrambling twitter trends and youtube videos? That's not Taker's lane, and even if you wanted to make the argument that they're trying to be more current with the use of media and social networking, why didn't this sort of thing happen with the 2-21-11 fiasco? It was only a few months ago. And why would Taker return so early? Weeks before Rumble? To set up his feud for WM THREE months later? Would I be surprised or even pissed if it was Taker? Nope, but I highly doubt its him 

Also to those saying it's not Jericho because he said he wasn't coming back/going to be in hawaii/on tour with Fozzy, they said Cena was gonna be out until April when he tore his pec and he was at Rumble. Haven't you heard of a smokescreen :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

jericho chriS
.................T
.................I
.................N
.................G

IT'S STING!!!!!!


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

That report is so convincing, I just can't handle the huge amount of evidence it is putting forward.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Chris Jericho!
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> Despite rumors to the contrary, the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho as of this writing.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho but they are still ongoing as of right now. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he responded "Working in Hawaii". That's likely a cover-up.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. Obviously Vince McMahon feels a deal will be made. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help *boost ratings.*


i like chris but lol


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

What about Raven?

:side:


----------



## joker1524

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

i hope it isnt chris, i'd rather somebody we havent seen in a long time who is new to these promos.....taker/kane and chris have done these type of returns enough already that its worn out...Lesnar ftw!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Chris Jericho!
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> Despite rumors to the contrary, the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho *as of this writing*.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho but they are still ongoing as of right now. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he responded "Working in Hawaii". That's likely a cover-up.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. Obviously Vince McMahon feels a deal will be made. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


So this report is nothing at all then.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> What about Raven?
> 
> :side:


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Jericho makes the most sense here. Or it could possbibly be Ryback (the re-packaged) Skip Sheffield Character.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



AlbertoDelRio said:


> Chris Jericho!
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> Despite rumors to the contrary, the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho as of this writing.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho but they are still ongoing as of right now. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he responded "Working in Hawaii". That's likely a cover-up.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. Obviously Vince McMahon feels a deal will be made. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


Good news!  But it will only boost ratings short term. Vince has to do more to get the ratings boost long term.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

I'm ok with Undertaker or Jericho. Both help the product alot. So if it's Y2J, then Hell yeah! I vote yes.


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



5th-Horseman said:


> jericho chriS
> .................T
> .................I
> .................N
> .................G
> 
> IT'S STING!!!!!!


Its Not Sting!!


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If you turn 1/2/12 upside down it spells STING.


If I Smack You You Will Be In Pain!!


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Beaker3391 said:


> *Its* Not Sting!!




If you reverse the word "its" and put "ng" at the end IT SPELLS STING!!!!!11


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Skip Sheffield (especially if he's repackaged) isn't a familiar force.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Beaker3391 said:


> If I Smack You You Will Be In Pain!!


Do you know what else causes pain? A STING


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

*I**t* Be*g*i*n**s*

Bolded letters + "BE" form "Be Sting" and the remaining *i* turned up upside down makes an exclamation mark

*BE STING!*


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Green Light said:


> Do you know what else causes pain? A STING


Boots To Asses Kid U Must Be a Cena Fan


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



-Extra- said:


> *I**t* Be*g*i*n**s*
> 
> Bolded letters + "BE" form "Be Sting" and the remaining *i* turned up upside down makes an exclamation mark
> 
> *BE STING!*


Lol I was just going to post that. Except I had it, "It Begins" as "I Be Sting"

Anyway I'm actually going to take this article with a grain of salt, despite the huge speculation that has been presented to me thus far.

Firstly because I don't know why WWE would air promo videos for Chris Jericho's return, when they haven't come to a deal yet. That is of course if what they said in the article is true about the deal not being complete. What if the deal fell through again, then all the money spent on a return promo would be a waste, as would the promo itself.

Secondly, It's only been one promo. I'd like to wait for another few weeks to see if they make a second promo video, just to be sure it's him. One promo video is not much evidence tbh.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I actually asked Jericho the twitter question. My twitter/youtube name is GoldStandard000. I could just picture him reacting to that question like "lol lol I have done it again" or "Its not me this time I swear!".


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

*cough* massive it begins thread to talk about this in *cough*


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I actually asked Jericho the twitter question. My twitter/youtube name is GoldStandard000. I could just picture him reacting to that question like "lol lol I have done it again" or "Its not me this time I swear!".


Saw it man, nice one, asking him whether he was free on that day. haha



Anyway you internet people are stupid. That video is for John Morrison! The kid in the video is a young Morrison being pissed with the IWC fucking him all the time. So on 2nd day of January John Morrison's gonna destroy the IWC. End of the world as we know it


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's been reported that Edge has been cleared to wrestle. It's him.


----------



## Scavo

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If you turn 1/2/12 upside down it spells STING.


Bah gawd, it's Sting again!

2/21/11 FTW!


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



cjnixon said:


> Jericho is still with Fozzy going on another UK tour in the summer so I don't see him coming for four months.


http://www.fozzyrock.com/tour.aspx

Take a look. His tour schedule goes back as far as March last year and stopped last week. There's no dates booked for the future whatsoever.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Yes, because spooky kids and cryptic messages about the end of the world are so what Jericho is all about...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Epididymis said:


> It's been reported that Edge has been cleared to wrestle. It's him.


haha


----------



## JJacko8

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Epididymis said:


> It's been reported that Edge has been cleared to wrestle. It's him.


The Heavyweight Championship is rightfully his!!


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Skip Sheffield (especially if he's repackaged) isn't a familiar force.


My god how much of a let down that would be after a month of hype.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Oh great, this rumor again. This is only the 15,000th time he's been rumored to return.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's Dean Ambrose!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I get some are joking but some are *really* grasping at straws here. Shane McMahon? Edge? Fucking Skip Sheffield?


----------



## Marcus Blade

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Please let it be Y2J!


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



youssef123 said:


> I hope it's not Sting ! The guy is old and can't wrestle anymore !


Fear not. It's not.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The BoogeyMan said:


> http://www.fozzyrock.com/tour.aspx
> 
> Take a look. His tour schedule goes back as far as March last year and stopped last week. There's no dates booked for the future whatsoever.


Not anymore.


----------



## Smash

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

monda*Y 2 J*anuary



-Extra- said:


> *I**t* Be*g*i*n**s*
> 
> Bolded letters + "BE" form "Be Sting" and the remaining *i* turned up upside down makes an exclamation mark
> 
> *BE STING!*


Are you a wizard?


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



blazegod99 said:


> Hmmm... maybe I'm doing too much but the NWO?
> 
> I'd think it was Jericho, but it said a familiar force and the end of the world as we know it? New version of the NWO?
> 
> Rather it be Jericho or Lesnar. lol


Yeah, Lesnar would be awesome. But since Lesnar is returning back to Ufc december the 30'th i doubt that.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Sting´s contract with TNA was until October, but then again, he must have re-signed because he is gonna in the UK Tour, so no Sting, Jericho is the probable anwser.


----------



## Drama

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Boost ratings? If I'm not mistaken, Rock's appearance last week didn't really change ratings much did it? So what would make WWE think Jericho could make any difference? I don't doubt that it could be Jericho who is the one returning but the people reporting this story seem to be as in the know as any of us.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

The sting posts are making me rofl my lmao


----------



## RKO696

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Dirtsheets reporting it's jericho? It must be someone else then


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Ryback, Skip sheffields better self and the undertaker at the same time plus kane and jericho


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

- Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.

News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.

Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.


Source: PWInsider.com

http://www.wrestlescoop.com/2011/11/23/spoiler-on-chris-jerichos-return-to-wwe/


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

:lmao This is going to be OMGZ ITS STING!!! all over again. This is going to be so hilarious, watching the dirt sheets report their way through this thing all the way to Jan 2nd when it will finally be revealed that they're wrong...again. It isn't Jericho. My gut says it isn't him, the video doesn't feel like him at all and if they want ratings then he isn't the one to bring back to get them lol. Nope. I can't wait for the next video to come out that goes in a completely different direction and they change their minds and tell us it's definitely somebody else.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Figure4Leglock said:


> - Despite other reports, PWInsider reports that the cryptic promos airing for January 2012 are meant for Chris Jericho.
> 
> News came out last week that talks fell through between WWE and Jericho. Also, Jericho recently said he would never wrestle for WWE again and when asked what he would be doing in January, he said working in Hawaii.
> 
> Word is that the deal between WWE and Jericho is not done yet but Vince McMahon wanted to get it out there now. WWE officials want Jericho on the RAW brand to help boost ratings.
> 
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> http://www.wrestlescoop.com/2011/11/23/spoiler-on-chris-jerichos-return-to-wwe/


Old news man. Posted about 10 pages back.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

damn late as usual, i hate myself


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

It could only be one man.......


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Virgil_85 said:


> I'd LOL so hard if it ends up being Sting. I'd say it's probably Kane though.


If it is Sting I will legit pee myself from laughing so hard. 

ITS STING!! ITS STING!! FUCK YOU WWE!! THERE WAS A SCORPION IN THE GRASS, ITS SUPPOSED TO BE STI.....WHAT? ITS ACTUALLY STING? WHAT THE FUCK WWE! WHY ARE YOU BRINGING BACK AN OLD FART FROM TNA.............ITS STING!!!!!!

Still not buying into Jericho though. He's such a fucking troll lol.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It can only be one man.………


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

BITW vs BITW for WM!


----------



## kazoo

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

Goldberg ;~0


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Punk just posted this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gG5QFDT0rs

I guess it is Y2J.


----------



## Dude_RELAX

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> Punk just posted this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gG5QFDT0rs
> 
> I guess it is Y2J.


Holy Tires it's Jericho.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> Punk just posted this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gG5QFDT0rs
> 
> I guess it is Y2J.


yeah definitely Y2J now


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Not anymore.


???

Their UK tour is over. They did a gig near my University like two weeks ago and it ended on November 19th. Look at the site, they have nothing else penciled in.


> Punk just posted this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gG5QFDT0rs
> 
> I guess it is Y2J.


That's not his official Youtube channel. He doesn't have one.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Fake.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

That's not his official Youtube channel. He doesn't have one.[/QUOTE]

damn fakes! lol


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'm pretty sure that's not Punk's youtube page....he does have an official one but it only had a video of him invading Comic Con


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

You know how I know it was fake?

-They reused the save_us clips, which wouldn't make sense with the first promo
-That "Jericho" in the end looked like a fucking CAW than actually him

Nice try, though.


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Kurt Angle? A long shot but he's 43 for whats it worth.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

That is definitely Punk's real Youtube channel. Check the first video for proof.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It must be fake. That video was way too obvious from the screencap being 10. WWE aren't that easy to figure for a few weeks with these kinds of videos.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> That is definitely Punk's real Youtube channel. Check the first video for proof.


lol fuck, you sure? some one please clarify don't wanna be getting excited for no reason :sad:


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> That is definitely Punk's real Youtube channel. Check the first video for proof.


Proves absolutely nothing.

It says the name of the youtube channel in it, so what? You never SEE Punk in the video. It's blatently the audio from another video put over this one. Punk isn't speaking as that action takes place. He's CM fucking Punk, you telling me he wouldn't jump in front of the camera?

Why would Punk's personal Youtube channel (which he has never referenced via his Twitter, by the way) post videos like these?

A Kane teaser:





A plug for a blog Punk has never mentioned via Twitter, plus he uses Drew McIntire's music:





And a random video of Cena goofing around:





If you think Punk would post videos like these, you don't know who Punk is.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

I'll take this report with a grain of salt like I do most dirt sheet reports but if it's Jericho, cool. I still believe it's Kane.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

guys are you forgetting when punk tweeted "Okay. YouTube channel controversy. ThisIsCMpunk is mine. There is only one video on it. From comic con. I'll post more probably never."

So there...from the man himself


----------



## bboy

*Re: BREAKING: 1/2/12 Identity is....?*

it's obviously not chris jericho


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> guys are you forgetting when punk tweeted "Okay. YouTube channel controversy. ThisIsCMpunk is mine. There is only one video on it. From comic con. I'll post more probably never."
> 
> So there...from the man himself


https://twitter.com/#!/CMPunk/status/104083599652962304

BOOM!

Now can we ignore that ridiculous Youtube channel. As if Punk is retarded enough to spoil a huge storyline with something like that.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> That is definitely Punk's real Youtube channel. Check the first video for proof.


Punk himself has stated he posted a ComicCon video on ThisIsCMPunk, and that's his only channel, and he'll never use it again. Don't be so gullible.

And why the fuck would WWE let him post stuff like that? Or give him access to it? Punk's a "rebel" but this would get him shitcanned for sure regardless of anything he's doing. 

I repeat, don't be so gullible.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Proves absolutely nothing.
> 
> It says the name of the youtube channel in it, so what? You never SEE Punk in the video. It's blatently the audio from another video put over this one. Punk isn't speaking as that action takes place. He's CM fucking Punk, you telling me he wouldn't jump in front of the camera?
> 
> Why would Punk's personal Youtube channel (which he has never referenced via his Twitter, by the way) post videos like these?
> 
> A Kane teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plug for a blog Punk has never mentioned via Twitter, plus he uses Drew McIntire's music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a random video of Cena goofing around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think Punk would post videos like these, you don't know who Punk is.


Well I believed it because some news site said it was his channel. I got fooled big time.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Year: 2012
2: Day
January: Month

it begins: take away be and you get itgins or Sting....


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I think it's obviously Undertaker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Alright alright, so who on here has edited Wiki?

"In interviews since leaving, Jericho has maintained he will return to WWE when he can once again be committed to wrestling. A promo came on you tube and a boy narrates "On the second day of 2012 the world will never be the same". people figured out th code Y2J so jerico will return to wwe on january 2nd 2012."

LOL


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Duh! Instead of WWE starting rumors, they shouldve put me in the damn game. RT @JesseLeduc @iamjericho is now the most popular caw on #wwe12

from Jerichos Twitter


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The video is so eery that it's brilliant. I hope it continues up on Raw as a completely new video. (well leakes)


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Punk VS Y2J WRESTLEMANIA 28 PLEASE LET THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Please be Jericho.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

off topic but this is quite funny from Mick Foley
"Even after Foley was on the receiving end of a Rock Bottom from his former tag team partner during his surprise return to WWE on RAW GETS ROCKED, The Hardcore Legend has no ill will toward The People’s Champion. Looking back, he’s a little glad The Brahma Bull put an end to John Cena’s “This Is Your Life!”

“I had four or five more guests lined up. It was just dying a loud, painful death and The Rock came out and put it out of its misery,” he joked.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

This is from this week's Wrestling Observer Newsletter about Jericho. From the paid newsletter, not pulled from a site claiming it to be from the Observer like many do. Long read, but quite insightful if it is true:



> Chris Jericho made a remark on twitter more than a week ago saying that he would never wrestle in WWE again. Nobody really knew how to take it. Whether never is the correct word to use given the history of absolutes in wrestling who knows, but there is a situation that went down of late and it appears his deal to return early 2012 is out the window.
> 
> The story from the WWE side is that he was coming back sooner than later, likely for something to lead to Mania, but that things hit a snag in the negotiations. From what we were able to gather, the snag, which may be a mild term, consists of a number of things.
> 
> The two key problems in the negotiations were that Jericho was looking for a part-time deal that would allow him to do outside entertainment projects without the company having veto power over them, and if he was to get the projects himself, he didn’t want to cut the company in a percentage of those outside deals. Vince McMahon claimed that it was the company that made him a star and should be entitled to a cut, like they get from all wrestlers, and they also insist on being able to control what outside projects talent does. This stems from when Jericho did the short-lived TV game show “Downfall,” even though McMahon did not want him doing it and it was a problem at the time. There are also major creative issues between the two sides that is said to be a major part of the issue.
> 
> Another person with knowledge of that aspect of decision making noted to us that when NBC Universal pays WWE big money for Raw and Smackdown, they consider all talent that appears on the television show to be NBC Universal talent. They don’t want them appearing for rival networks, at least in prime time. They don’t know the difference between a full-time guy and a guy maybe working a short period of time and leaving. So that is part of the reason WWE insists on having veto power over outside gigs. With Jericho on Dancing With The Stars, WWE was able to tell NBC Universal that Jericho was no longer with the company, and also they never promoted him on the show. The only exception to this is Dwayne Johnson, where everyone understands he’s not consider an NBC Universal wrestler but a guest star.
> 
> While this was going down, what drove the chasm wider is that Jericho was not put in the WWE 12 video game as a character while other former characters like Randy Savage, Batista, Shawn Michaels and Brock Lesnar are in. Jericho took being left out of the game as a personal insult and felt he was greatly disrespected.
> 
> The situation behind it is that Batista and Michaels, when their wrestling contracts expired, signed merchandise deals going forward. WWE pushed really hard for Jeff Hardy when he left to sign a similar agreement and Hardy wouldn’t. Jericho does not have that kind of an agreement, probably because of the outside projects issue, although I would be shocked if WWE is getting any cut of movie deals that Batista or Kevin Nash got on their own. But with Batista, he’s not coming back to wrestle and Nash got his deal independent from the company and at a time when he wasn’t under a wrestler contract, only a legends contract.
> 
> One source said he was offered such an agreement, but others noted that part of the issue he’s not happy with is that Michaels and Batista have these agreements and the belief is they are not giving the company a cut of their outside projects.
> 
> Lesnar nor Savage’s family have no such an agreement and are in the video game. In the case of Savage, THQ made a deal with Savage’s family and WWE didn’t nix it, because at this point to nix having Savage in the game would come off horribly, and they’ve had Savage in other games at this point anyway. Lesnar was originally a THQ idea, and more complicated than any other because they needed Dana White to sign off on it but the advantage is that the UFC game is also a THQ product and the deal was done. With Jericho, THQ did not pursue Jericho because of the expectation that he would sign a WWE merchandise deal and thought WWE would be working it out, so that’s why he fell through the cracks as far as being in the game. Apparently Jericho wasn’t aware of any of this. Having said that, even though Jericho wrote what he did about saying he would never wrestle in WWE again and the snag is legit, and that he’s really not in the video game which costs him a lot of money, some in WWE are still of the impression he’s coming in for a Mania season short run and have not been told differently. The wrestlers are under the impression that he’s not coming in.
> 
> If this changes and he does decide to come in, I don’t expect anything to come out because Jericho had already stated his feelings that if he were to return that he wouldn’t want anyone to know ahead of time and for it to be a surprise.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

^^^^^ that basically says nothing


its shane o'mac anyway, reclaiming the WWE


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It Begins = I be Sting is the funniest rumour, how terrible would that be? Just the wording of it. Really hoping for Jericho, would love to see him back. Taker and Kane are obviously coming back - if itbegins was for Kane it'd be a joke considering how secretive it is, compared to the really obvious Kane videos.


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Chris Jericho or the Undertaker.


----------



## x096

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

It's Ryback coming from the future, lol


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> Year: 2012
> 2: Day
> January: Month
> 
> it begins: take away be and you get itgins or Sting....


Interesting

how about

*Y* - youtube
*2* - 2nd day
*J* - January

Y2J Jerichooooooooo


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

No way it's Jericho. It's more than likely Chris Irvine.


----------



## bwalz

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Fingers crossed for Braden Walker.


----------



## Lidodido

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> Year: 2012
> 2: Day
> January: Month
> 
> it begins: take away be and you get itgins or Sting....


Take away "be" and you get Stingi, it iSting, or Siting or whatever but it sure as hell isn't Sting. Way too farfetched. You might as well say Take away "I,g" and you get "Best in", which means best in the world which means Chris Jericho. Or CM Punk.

I still wouldn't count out Batista. Why would they quote an entire biblequote about his former ringname? A bit farfetched as well but wouldn't count it out. I'd prefer it to be Jericho though, now THAT would be awesome.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

no matter who it is... there's always a 50% chance WWE will fail to carry it properly. So that is the most important thing imo.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

If you take away the letters i, t, b, e and the s; you have *GIN*.










So it's Scott Hall.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> If you take away the letters i, t, b, e and the s; you have *GIN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's Scott Hall.


That's not funny you asshole.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> If you take away the letters i, t, b, e and the s; you have *GIN*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's Scott Hall.


I hope it's Scott Hall vs. Matt Hardy in a 'gin on a pole' match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## starvin90

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*











Could it be ?


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Oh my god... take away itgis and you get Ben... add the letters RAD after the B (because the video is cool, or "rad")...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



LastRide said:


> That's not funny you asshole.


Now now, don't curse you little boy.


----------



## burbur

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

familiar force = EUGENE

Masked Eugene I guess..


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



starvin90 said:


> Could it be ?









Born: January 17, 1977 (age 34)

Somebody who can matches the duration of Undertaker's entrance lol. Perfect enemies!


"Mordecai or Mordechai (Hebrew: מָרְדֳּכַי, Modern Mordekhay Tiberian Mordŏḵáy, IPA value: [mɔrdɔ̆ˈxɑj]) is one of the main personalities in the Book of Esther in the Hebrew Bible. He was the son of Jair, of the tribe of Benjamin."


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Taker of course.


----------



## Klee

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Vinny Mac you dumb fucks! lol jk dunno! x


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

My GOD! It could be this guy:


----------



## Commodus

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Here's the problem I have, if the video is pointing to The Undertaker, it indicates he will have the same horrible gimmick as before. If the Bible quote is any indication.
He's a bald, broken down old man who needs to go out with dignity. Think of all he's done for us, all the amazing matches and brilliant moments. To see him leave with mascara around his eyes and all the tomfoolery of his 'magical powers' would be a disservice to perhaps the greatest wrestler of all time.

What I'm saying is that The Undertaker needs to leave as a man, not a cliched gimmick character who is spoon fed every victory because of how respected he is. This video looks like it's for a rather gimmicky character, someone dark. Taker does fit, but his time as the deadman has come and gone. Jericho? It seems too ominous for him. Sting? No, of course not.

It's probably Kane. I _know_ it's going to be a let down. And when I think of what the worst possible outcome would be, I think of Kane. So yeah, that's your man.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

What's MVP doing these days? Just thought I'd throw the name out there.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Interesting
> 
> how about
> 
> *Y* - youtube
> *2* - 2nd day
> *J* - January
> 
> Y2J Jerichooooooooo


youtube????


----------



## Tedious

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I just realised; they say it will be 2nd of January but it'll probably actually be the 23rd since WWE pushes things back 3 weeks.

I hope that joke hasn't been told already because it's the only one I could think of. I couldn't even think of a decent syntax for it.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



WelshMizfit said:


> What's MVP doing these days? Just thought I'd throw the name out there.


Wrestling in Japan like a boss.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I'm thinking Christopher Daniels or Samoa Joe.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*





A man big enough to feud with Taker'


----------



## Shane_O_Mac

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Y =﻿ Year , 2nd = 2 , January = J = Y2J? (taken from a comment on youtube)


----------



## Pook S

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

He's coming back to claim whats his.. CM Punk said hes the Best in the World, Jericho said hes the Best in the World at what he does. Then it says a Familiar force shall arrive, so I doubt it'll be someone like Skip Sheffield or Brodus Clay since they already built up Brodus Clay and Skip Sheffield is just skipping his chances to becoming a future main eventer  If it isnt Undertaker then its Jericho, but I can probably say its for both superstars.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Austin? LOL c'mon people


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Well, there we have it. It's the triplet...

Case closed.


----------



## RVDfan4life

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I also noticed that the little boy is wearing a suit who wears a suit JERICHO!! Right it has to Jericho!! Too many clues leading to Jericho!


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

I hope it's not Undertaker, last year the video was exciting but ended up being him. I hope it's someone I actually give a fuck about.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

i think he is undertaker but with the big evil version and a heel turn


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> i think he is undertaker but with the big evil version and a heel turn


It's not possible to turn The Undertaker heel. The fans will cheer him no matter what, that's what happens when you are a legend in the business.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

There is a globe in the back of the classroom 8*D Best in the world.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

Its a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Interesting
> 
> how about
> 
> *Y* - youtube
> *2* - 2nd day
> *J* - January
> 
> Y2J Jerichooooooooo


Very cool. I hope that is right. 



METTY said:


> It's not possible to turn The Undertaker heel. The fans will cheer him no matter what, that's what happens when you are a legend in the business.


Yeah for real, I would cheer for Undertaker over any wrestler he faced.

Anyone. He's on his last hurrah at this point, I'm marking out for the Undertaker while I still can. 

As far as the video goes, I hope it is Jericho. Why? Because we know Taker is going to come back, and seeing Jericho come back would simply be a bonus. Jericho using these videos would be awesome. Taker can just turn the house dark, gong the bell, and walk out. People *know* he'll eventually return, the videos aren't needed. It may end up being The Undertaker, but I kinda want it to be Jericho ad for him to feud with The Miz honestly. Let Punk feud with Austin. 

WM 2

Rock vs Cena
Jericho vs The Miz
Austin vs Punk
Undertaker vs... Sting?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*

The kid is speaking english, and Jericho speaks english. It's jericho.






















This also applies to The Undertaker.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Very cool. I hope that is right.
> 
> ...
> 
> Rock vs Cena
> Jericho vs The Miz
> Austin vs Punk
> Undertaker vs... Sting?


don't really like the idea of miz, but if wwe can give him a good story then it could work still.

Here are my picks...

Rock vs Cena

Austin vs Punk

HBK vs Dolph

Booker T vs Cody

Undertaker vs Orton

Masked Kane vs Sheamus

HHH vs Nash

Jericho vs Barrett/Miz

Christian vs Del rio


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> It's not possible to turn The Undertaker heel. The fans will cheer him no matter what, that's what happens when you are a legend in the business.


yep 
the only one i would cheer over taker is shawn michaels


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ITS STINGGGGGGG


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y(youtube)
2(2nd)
J(January)

Y2J would be obvious...


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Very cool. I hope that is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for real, I would cheer for Undertaker over any wrestler he faced.
> 
> Anyone. He's on his last hurrah at this point, I'm marking out for the Undertaker while I still can.
> 
> As far as the video goes, I hope it is Jericho. Why? Because we know Taker is going to come back, and seeing Jericho come back would simply be a bonus. Jericho using these videos would be awesome. Taker can just turn the house dark, gong the bell, and walk out. People *know* he'll eventually return, the videos aren't needed. It may end up being The Undertaker, but I kinda want it to be Jericho ad for him to feud with The Miz honestly. Let Punk feud with Austin.
> 
> WM 2
> 
> Rock vs Cena
> Jericho vs The Miz
> Austin vs Punk
> Undertaker vs... Sting?


It would be a waste for Jericho to return only to face The Miz. Wouldn't you love to see Jericho vs Undertaker?

But if Jericho faces The Miz, then I expect Punk to face HHH.

As for Undertaker, please let it be Taker vs Foley at WM 28. Dear God, not another rematch with Orton or Henry, please.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone just tweet Jericho's ass til he responds to it. Of course he will probably just troll it up, but whatever.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm really hoping for Jericho. I know taker is a Legend and everyone marks out for him but is anyone else tired of the returns he gets every single year.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vince is fooling you. The world will end before that.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WallofShame said:


> Everyone just tweet Jericho's ass til he responds to it. Of course he will probably just troll it up, but whatever.


He already did respond. He said he's working in Hawaii on Jan 2nd.


----------



## Until May

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

id say either taker or vince, not sting or jericho sting clearly has said he doesnt want to come to wwe.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> He already did respond. He said he's working in Hawaii on Jan 2nd.


Did he say what he was doing regarding work?


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Did he say what he was doing regarding work?


No.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> No.


Then it's him.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"A familiar force will arrive to claim what is his"


That's Shane Mcmahon


----------



## Stooge22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Mordecai!!!


----------



## aserlove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i love under tacker it my fav 
thanx for you


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



aserlove said:


> i love under tacker it my fav
> thanx for you


What?


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adprokid said:


> "A familiar force will arrive to claim what is his"
> 
> 
> That's Shane Mcmahon


That would be fucking amazing.


----------



## gaco

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Doink!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



The Pied Piper said:


> It would be a waste for Jericho to return only to face The Miz. Wouldn't you love to see Jericho vs Undertaker?


Not at all. It would help build The Miz, and the WWE does need to somewhat build a few current stars somehow. If all the old legends returned and faced each other, it would bury the current talent on the card and leave them holding the bag while the older veterans ride off into the sunset shortly. The Miz and Jericho could set up some much more interesting promo exchanges than Taker and Jericho.


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is exactly what will happen on January 2, 2012 edition of RAW: (2:05)




You heard it here first folks!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Not at all. It would help build The Miz, and the WWE does need to somewhat build a few current stars somehow. If all the old legends returned and faced each other, it would bury the current talent on the card and leave them holding the bag while the older veterans ride off into the sunset shortly. The Miz and Jericho could set up some much more interesting promo exchanges than Taker and Jericho.


Agree with this. Plus the feud could put over the Miz even more and catapult him back into the main event scene


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Most likely if itbegins is Chris Jericho he would not be coming to feud with Miz unless between now & 1/2/2012 Miz turns face. If this is Jericho he is coming to feud with CM Punk over who the best in the world is as many have said of the course of this nearly 92 page thread.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I'm gonna start warning the spam posts in this thread... I'm just fuckin' sayin'. *


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Far too many posts for me to run through, so I hope this wasn't posted yet. Listen to what they are saying about Brodus Clay near the end of this match:






The ultimate sign of the end of times?

Fall of humanity?

Harbinger of doom?

Kind of odd that the "itbegins" video relates to something beginning (the end of times for the WWE), even spitting a line about how it's the end of the world as we know it.

Is the video actually for Clay? I wouldn't be surprised if they seriously push his debut back a month. They've already pushed it back three weeks, IIRC.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brodus Clay? Seriously? That would be a fucking let down.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LastRide said:


> Brodus Clay? Seriously? That would be a fucking let down.


I agree, and I hope I'm wrong.

I know many are saying that Clay is improved, and may have the ability to wrestle in the main event someday...but ugh.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it ends up being Brodus I'll punch a child in the head. I don't care how good he is/the potential he has, I actually quite like Brodus, it'd just be a huge anti climax.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I doubt WWE will spend 2 promo videos on a same wrestler. Brodus has his own promo vid recently already, it was pretty good but the way WWE acts is disappointing. They're like eating fruity pebbles.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is either Taker or Y2J. That is it.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its HBK.....

HHH/nash/HBK for WM... the match will be 1/3 watchable


----------



## GenericUsername

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CMojicaAce said:


> This is exactly what will happen on January 2, 2012 edition of RAW: (2:05)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first folks!


JR: "What? Did he just say...did Triple H just say? Big? WHAT THE HELL?!" :lmao


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> Far too many posts for me to run through, so I hope this wasn't posted yet. Listen to what they are saying about Brodus Clay near the end of this match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate sign of the end of times?
> 
> Fall of humanity?
> 
> Harbinger of doom?
> 
> Kind of odd that the "itbegins" video relates to something beginning (the end of times for the WWE), even spitting a line about how it's the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Is the video actually for Clay? I wouldn't be surprised if they seriously push his debut back a month. They've already pushed it back three weeks, IIRC.


Andhe'll be returning to reclaim his front of the line spot at the all you can eat buffet.:lmao

If this is for Clay WWE should just go out of business because that would be a huge let down.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really hope it's not Clay...


----------



## septurum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone think it could be HHH? His ego is big enough to warrant a return vid like this.


----------



## Champ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

obvious taker vignette is obvious


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its gonna be ryback, the future mail even heel of the wwe


----------



## AgentKay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Champ said:


> obvious taker vignette is obvious


Agreed. I love the guy in another thread I read who started off by saying "Since 99% of the IWC knows that its Jericho..."


----------



## Correfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

EDIT: It MUST be a fake, but it's still really well made:


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't care how much potential Brodus Clay has, it would be a huge let down if it was him..


----------



## Correfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> I don't care how much potential Brodus Clay has, it would be a huge let down if it was him..


It won't be. They've already announced his arrival with several vignettes over the last few weeks, they wouldn't waste a big viral campaign on him after all that.

John Morrison will turn up on Raw this week, have an angle involving him pissing off Laurinaitis, gets booked into a match with a mystery opponent, Brodus enters, destroys, leaves, and JoMo is gone from the WWE.


----------



## tonytheknight

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

my votes are on :

1 - undertaker
2 - jerhico
3 - vince mcmahon
4 - brock lesner (as a twist)
5 - taker and then lesner (start build for wm28 match)
6 - on that night cena snaps a goes full heel, heel cena being the 'he' in the promo (98% chance this wont happen)


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Correfan said:


> EDIT: It MUST be a fake, but it's still really well made:


:hmm:
Well this proves it. Its Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone on another board posted a pic of the buttons on the sleeve they had Taker's cross symbol on them


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Simply Flawless said:


> Someone on another board posted a pic of the buttons on the sleeve they had Taker's cross symbol on them


try find it and share please lol


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the promo is too dark to be y2j but for some reason it the way the kid speaks reminds me of y2j lol.


----------



## Correfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> the promo is too dark to be y2j but for some reason it the way the kid speaks reminds me of y2j lol.


If the kid turned out to be Canadian, we'd have our answer...

Seriously though, I think the dark promo could be to reflect his new 'end of the world' character. He did say that if he ever returned, he'd want to be a completely different character, so it wouldn't just be your typical arrogant-heel-in-a-suit we've come to expect from him.


----------



## #Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i hope its y2j - i think i would quite like to see a jericho v christian feud with jericho as face


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Calling Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

STING imo.


----------



## Virgil_85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Correfan said:


> If the kid turned out to be Canadian, we'd have our answer...
> 
> Seriously though, I think the dark promo could be to reflect his new 'end of the world' character. He did say that if he ever returned, he'd want to be a completely different character, so it wouldn't just be your typical arrogant-heel-in-a-suit we've come to expect from him.


A Harold Camping style "the end is nigh" gimmick would be awesome.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



septurum said:


> Does anyone think it could be HHH? His ego is big enough to warrant a return vid like this.


hmm... now this guy has me thinking.... 

lets keep our eyes and ears open, if there is even a HINT of Motorhead in a pt2 or 3 then well know for sure


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only people I'd be happy with it being are Undertaker and Jericho. Maybe not even Taker because he's obviously coming back at some point.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ignoring the posts I made about Brodus (because I hope it's not him)...

I wonder...if it's not Taker, will this be the guy that is next in line for Taker at Wrestlemania?

And if so, would Vince choose Jericho? I never heard anything about it, but all of you are saying that Y2J did state that he wanted to come back an entirely different character. A dark, gloomy gimmick, the ultimate heel for Taker's last match?

The entire "take back what is his" statement is still puzzling, though. Wasn't Jericho the first undisputed champion? Seems like they are preparing for a show merger, with all of these "super shows" going on...so maybe one undisputed championship belt is in the works for the Rumble?

No idea.


----------



## vanderhevel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think its for william regal


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ryback. 

God I hope not but it seems like it is. Y2J please


----------



## DevinB333

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gangrel!


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's for Mike Adamle


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The ambiance of the video fucking REAKS of Undertaker. I honestly couldn't imagine who else it could be. 

Chris Jericho is notorious for these kind of mindfuck promos, and even though it wouldn't blow my mind if it was him, I've never heard Jericho referred to as a "force". That implies whoever it is must be large in physical stature. 

I really wish people would get over this "Sting in WWE" fairy tale. Not gonna happen.


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

they showed another short clip where they showed kane's mask on the ground or some shit like that which means its obviously kane but the question is, is he returning with his mask? lol ok let me hit the weed and snap back into reality.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ww4ever said:


> hmm... now this guy has me thinking....
> 
> lets keep our eyes and ears open, if there is even a HINT of Motorhead in a pt2 or 3 then well know for sure


I think that when Hunter returns, he'll just show up and kick Nash's ass. None of this promo stuff.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's an ad for WRESTLEMANIA XX! Where It All Begins... Again!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> The only people I'd be happy with it being are Undertaker and Jericho. Maybe not even Taker because he's obviously coming back at some point.


Most likely one of them, yeah, but I agree with the Undertaker part. Curious to see a pt 2 of the video though. The whole: 

(Yo) - Youtube
(2) - 2nd day
(J) - January

piece people picked up on was rather interesting. It could be deliberate to make people think it's Y2J, or it was a clue that was deliberate. I do think it is Taker or Y2J and nobody else, and I don't buy Jericho "I'm working" or his BS twitter posts at all. I take everything he says with a huge grain of salt. He wants his return to be a surprise. If that's the case, I would never discuss this video again for a few weeks, and then simply make it public and say nothing else, since it has people guessing like mad as it is right now. Til we see more follow up, hard to say. 

Other than Taker and Y2J, I'd venture an outside (big) maybe at Batista or Golddust, and I'm admittedly stretching. (Batista would need to gain a lot of size back quickly and Golddust...well isn't that great). Batista won't be back til he regains his original size. He can't come back way smaller than before and get dwarfed by Mason Ryan. It would be embarrassing.


----------



## Dinky420

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> I don't buy Jericho "I'm working" or his BS twitter posts at all. I take everything he says with a huge grain of salt. He wants his return to be a surprise.


I wouldn't mind it being Jericho as long as he doesn't vehemently deny it for the next 5 weeks. I remember him doing that during the Save_Us vignettes which was really irritating considering there was really no mystery to that at all. If this is him, he should just shut up and ignore everything about it, unless he's asked in a public interview, but if so, he can just use his 'It's not me, but I wouldn't tell you if it was' line.


----------



## the_quick_silver

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As far as its not Undertaker, I am happy. Taker should not return with such a promo again. He did that last year. But sadly, this looks like it is Taker again.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






This is gonna start in WWE on January 2, 2012. Mark my word.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm more interested in knowing if they'll show the same video or perhaps a new video on Monday. Same with the Kane vid.


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

just give it time. didn't the last Undertaker promo end up showing him in the "mystery" videos? just give it another week and we'll see mysterious footsteps or the back of a bald head and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't watch Raw anymore, what is this video about? Is this another 2/21/11 "OMG IT'Z STENG" crap, or what?


----------



## mkh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its not sting.
maybe mr McMahon or the undertaker but i actually hope its Brock Lesner or Shane McMahon.


----------



## leon79

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's obviously the Shockmaster.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would anyone mark the FUCK out if they heard Brock's theme song hit to open Raw after a minute of darkness in the arena and everyone thinking it's Taker?

I would seriously mark the fuck out harder than ever before...even for HHH...


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JDman said:


> Would anyone mark the FUCK out if they heard Brock's theme song hit to open Raw after a minute of darkness in the arena and everyone thinking it's Taker?
> 
> I would seriously mark the fuck out harder than ever before...even for HHH...


Brock Lesnar's gonna be celebrating his new years in the hospital.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what...noooooooo


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will mark hard for anyone but Taker. Don't get me wrong, I love Taker, but such a cryptic vignette would be wasted on someone we already know is coming back. The little fan kid in me is praying for a Jericho end of world character, but WWE has let me down too many times for it to be true.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> The ambiance of the video fucking REAKS of Undertaker.


And last year the same kind of vid aired and it was for Undertaker plus Jericho's return is most likely saved for the RR one of those shock entrant types. The darkness of the vid with the whole dark force vibe fits Taker to a tee


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



vanderhevel said:


> i think its for william regal


already been debunked.... Regal said on his myspace that hes working in Hawaii on jan 2nd


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho hopefully to claim the best in the world moniker trying to destroy Punk so no one else can make the claim.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ww4ever said:


> already been debunked.... Regal said on his myspace that hes working in Hawaii on jan 2nd


Jericho said that too.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I got it. It's Hade Vansen.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striker said:


> Jericho said that too.


See that thing that just shot by overhead?



That was the joke...


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Taker, Jericho, Vince, Or the return of the NWO... "It will be the end of the world as you know it" Think about it.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bullydully said:


> Taker, Jericho, Vince, Or the return of the NWO... "It will be the end of the world as you know it" Think about it.


shit nwo did not really cross my mind! Maybe the NWO is coming out to end the world like the real no and they are bringing it back as part of a wwe storyline! Maybe not? this has gotten me so confused ! just like last year! lol cannot wait til tomorrow night's raw!


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has always said that when he was ready to return to wrestling, he would tell everyone that he was done (and vice versa). He's been going overboard with "I'M NEVER WRESTLING FOR WWE EVER" stuff for months before this promo even existed. The entire thing is "end of the world" themed and the countdown ends on the first Raw of 2012, the "end of the world" in pop culture prophecy. Jericho debuted by counting down a "Doomsday clock" to Y2K and the millennium.

I'm not looking for hidden signs and symbols burned into the trees here, the entire thing is just clearly pointing to Jericho. I don't see how this relates to Undertaker at all.


----------



## leon79

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This whole Jericho is returning theory is playing out exactly the same as the theory about Stings earlier on this year.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't know if this has been brought up before but did anyone think that it might be leading to the return of the anonymous Raw GM and there being some kind of power struggle between him and Johnny Ace? I think it's certainly a somewhat sensible outcome if it doesn't turn out to obviously be Jericho.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up before but did anyone think that it might be leading to the return of the anonymous Raw GM and there being some kind of power struggle between him and Johnny Ace? I think it's certainly a somewhat sensible outcome if it doesn't turn out to obviously be Jericho.



It would still have to be familiar face though, say Shane or someone. It would be awesome if it was Shane, I have no clue what he's been doing over the past few months though.

But according to the anonymous GM role, you could be right. It does sound quite likely.


----------



## leon79

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane left the wwe some time ago


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> It would still have to be familiar face though, say Shane or someone. It would be awesome if it was Shane, I have no clue what he's been doing over the past few months though.
> 
> But according to the anonymous GM role, you could be right. It does sound quite likely.


It could be Shane but he left WWE years ago to pursue his own MMA company I think.


----------



## Raven8000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Johnny Ace vs a laptop in a power struggle battle is not what i call entertainment.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is the undertaker or y2j and dark horses nwo


----------



## Callaghan173

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He's reading from the story of jericho in the bible. Y2J Year 2011, 2nd, January


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would assume it's Undertaker. But the 'claiming what is his' part indicates to me that it isn't. Surely Taker will just come back to compete at Wrestlemania and defend the streak, what is there that he would be claiming? Unless it's vengance against Kane/Barrett or something equally monotonous.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone at this point, feel (strongly) it is someone other than Y2J or The Undertaker?

I'd venture to say no. But it would be kind of cool if some of the other "possibles" began pretending they may be coming back. Just to add to the confusion. Iron Shiek should troll on Howard Stern he's the one coming back on Jan 2nd down the road, get other non TNA stars talking about it. It would be smart by the WWE to milk it for all it is worth if it WAS Y2J, because it would be a surprise. And a rather large ratings draw. So would Taker, but he's simply expected to return, so less of a "surprise"?

That's what I would do at least. Vince could call tons of old talent and pay em a small fee to tweet something stupidly simple and have em play along. Would seem smart IMO. I bet Scott Hall would get in on the gag for a 12 pack.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WelshMizfit said:


> I would assume it's Undertaker. But the 'claiming what is his' part indicates to me that it isn't. Surely Taker will just come back to compete at Wrestlemania and defend the streak, what is there that he would be claiming? Unless it's vengance against Kane/Barrett or something equally monotonous.


Claiming his yard back. It's quite simple really. Since he left, others have taken over the WWE (Miz, Punk, Orton, Sheamus, Mark Henry etc). From the first video, if it isn't the Undertaker, then it's a swerve.

The Y2J thing is just a coincidence. The day was chosen because it's the first WWE show of the year. Not because it's the 2nd of January. That is looking too much into it.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hoping for Jericho, but knowing the WWE...it's gotta be for The Undertaker.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho is touring all next year with his band...I can promise you it's not Jericho and it's not Taker.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Skip Sheffield for me.

He's a force (big build), familiar (was in Nexus), and has an end of the world gimmick in 'Ryback' (Terminator-esque). The terminator idea struck me with that little ball that moves for a couple seconds. Like a time-travelling kinda thing, as the Terminator would do.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> Skip Sheffield for me.
> 
> He's a force (big build), familiar (was in Nexus), and has an end of the world gimmick in 'Ryback' (Terminator-esque). The terminator idea struck me with that little ball that moves for a couple seconds. Like a time-travelling kinda thing, as the Terminator would do.


Probably this...and makes a lot more sense than Jericho/Taker.


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So I saw part of this idea posted in the comments of an article somewhere else, but will expand on it. The scripture the boy is reading is a paraphrase of Isiah 26, Verse 20 through the end of the chapter. It talks about the coming Apocolypse.



> 20 Go, my people, enter your rooms
> and shut the doors behind you;
> hide yourselves for a little while
> until his wrath has passed by.
> 21 See, the LORD is coming out of his dwelling
> to punish the people of the earth for their sins.
> The earth will disclose the blood shed on it;
> the earth will conceal its slain no longer.


And who shows up in the beginning of the next chapter, Isiah 27? Leviathan. Leviathan just so happens to be Batista's OVW gimmick. Youtube channel age is listed as 43. Batista turns 43 in January. 

I know, I know, this is no better than the Sting fiasco from last year, but I figured I'd at least pass along.


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Money's on Ryback.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol Batista. Good fact but the whole MMA thing....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LastRide said:


> This is gonna start in WWE on January 2, 2012. Mark my word.


It's marked on my sig. 

The ryback, taker, and jericho theories are all plausible. the batista one is stupid no offense. i don't think it's for sting or lesnar. and kane already has his obvious one.

i honestly think it's jericho just because the link showed in that glitchy computer shit that he always had for his previous return. it's probably him claiming his best in the world moniker from cm punk. all i know is that if they have a match at wrestlemania i'm gonna fucking mark and flip the fuck out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

derp I'm retarded. Probably Taker or an offchance it's ryback.

edit: wait fuck i forgot to say that the wweshop twitter. twitter.com/wweshop has a code to save 15% off purchases and the code is "Saveme15"

4th edit or something: the buttons on the kids sweater look like they have takers cross on it.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> Skip Sheffield for me.
> 
> He's a force (big build), familiar (was in Nexus), and has an end of the world gimmick in 'Ryback' (Terminator-esque). The terminator idea struck me with that little ball that moves for a couple seconds. Like a time-travelling kinda thing, as the Terminator would do.


I think this sounds the most realistic. Vince was reportedly going to push Skip upon his return, so it makes sense that 'Ryback' gets a really big debut.

Or it's Jericho.

Either way it should be fresh, if not entertaining.


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People still believe Sting will wrestle in WWE?

It's Taker, dude.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> Skip Sheffield for me.
> 
> He's a force (big build), familiar (was in Nexus), and has an end of the world gimmick in 'Ryback' (Terminator-esque). The terminator idea struck me with that little ball that moves for a couple seconds. Like a time-travelling kinda thing, as the Terminator would do.


Saw the other thread on his return... hmmm too bad for Y2J then, it all seems set up for him. From the name, to the new malice character.

Why is terminator using biblical words then? Break the walls down~


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not seen much of this Skip Sheffield guy... Hmm..


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is for Ryback, I feel sorry for him when he gets a "WTF, where's Jericho" reaction on debut!


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Double post.


----------



## TheORKINMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I know I would be majorly disappointed if this was Skip Sheffield who I would not consider a "familiar force" from his 1 month Nexus run.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The video says it's a 'familiar force'. If Sheffield counts as familiar, which I'm rather sceptical about, I'm pretty sure he isn't familiar for being much of a force. I guess this may not really matter to WWE.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After eating a sandwich, watching the video numerous times, chewing some gum and drinking some orange juice. I've finally figured out who it is....










He's clearly coming back to claim his spot as Smackdown's number 1 announcer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Storm said:


> After eating a sandwich, watching the video numerous times, chewing some gum and drinking some orange juice. I've finally figured out who it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly coming back to claim his spot as Smackdown's number 1 announcer.


... Oh... My... God...

Fuck Taker and Jericho, IT MUST BE SMACKDOWN'S... NUMBAH ONE... ANNOUNCA!


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EBboy™ said:


> ... Oh... My... God...
> 
> Fuck Taker and Jericho, IT MUST BE SMACKDOWN'S... NUMBAH ONE... ANNOUNCA!


THIS.

WORD RICE!


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Storm said:


> After eating a sandwich, watching the video numerous times, chewing some gum and drinking some orange juice. I've finally figured out who it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's clearly coming back to claim his spot as Smackdown's number 1 announcer.


Why waste a legends return on a random Raw though? Wrestlemania return or riot I say.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EBboy™ said:


> ... Oh... My... God...
> 
> Fuck Taker and Jericho, IT MUST BE SMACKDOWN'S... NUMBAH ONE... ANNOUNCA!


INDEED!


----------



## Valdarok

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will only be happy if it is one of the following,

Brock Lesnar, Chris Jericho, or (very longshot) Kurt Angle.

Hoping its not Taker, as we know he will return soon anyway.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok tweeters! After I get over 100k followers by #newyears I'm gonna make some CRAZY announcements that will answer a lot of your questions!

^^^ from batista on Twitter!!!!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Werb-Jericho said:


> Ok tweeters! After I get over 100k followers by #newyears I'm gonna make some CRAZY announcements that will answer a lot of your questions!
> 
> ^^^ from batista on Twitter!!!!


imagine it is batista and he comes back as a heel to destroy punk and take back the wwe title! doubt it lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

maybe skip sheffield


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> imagine it is batista and he comes back as a heel to destroy punk and take back the wwe title! doubt it lol


id like this, Batista before he left was quality. shame they jobbed him to the fun-sponge Cena


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Werb-Jericho said:


> Ok tweeters! After I get over 100k followers by #newyears I'm gonna make some CRAZY announcements that will answer a lot of your questions!
> 
> ^^^ from batista on Twitter!!!!


You do realize it could towards something in his personal life?


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Batista or Ryback, I promise you that. No Jericho and no Taker (yet)


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Bill Goldberg.


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it was jericho, why would he not come back for orton right away? would you after he kayfabe punted him out of the wwe?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dazzy666 said:


> if it was jericho, why would he not come back for orton right away? would you after he kayfabe punted him out of the wwe?


This is the WWE. Anything that happened more than three months ago doesn't count.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dazzy666 said:


> if it was jericho, why would he not come back for orton right away? would you after he kayfabe punted him out of the wwe?


This is the WWE. Anything that happened more than three months ago doesn't count.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> If it is for Ryback, I feel sorry for him when he gets a "WTF, where's Jericho" reaction on debut!


Tbh, whoever it is is going to get a "WTF, where's -insert name here-?" reaction because most people will convince themselves it's the person they want it to be. Then when it isn't, they'll all smark rage and get mad at WWE for it when it was never intended to be that person in the first place. Silly IWC. And btw.............ITS STING!


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder if there will be a new vignette on RAW tonight or just the same one? Or will they just flash the YouTube link again...


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is taker or y2j, and as a darkhorse I reckon the nwo


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok, I think I figured out what they're doing here:

On TV, we'll see Kane's story from around or after the fire. On Youtube, it's still Kane's story, but BEFORE the fire, at the "beginning" when he was a kid. I think WWE marketing wanted 10 episodes to tell Kane's story, but only had 5 episodes of TV time, so they moved half to Youtube.

Also, at first I thought it was Taker, but looking at the views of this video and Zack Ryder's video, looks like less than 10% of the 5 million fans that watch Raw actually check out these Youtube channels. So I think if it was Taker, they'd do his vignettes on TV where EVERYONE sees it.

So the Youtube videos are just a supplement of Kane's TV vignettes, in a "Hey, if you're interested in the Kane stuff we're doing on Raw, check out this Youtube video for a prequel!" sorta way. Sure, I think Taker could still walk out as a surprise on Jan 2, but as for the videos, they're mostly centred around promoting Kane as a monster again since he was a bit of a softie in his last few weeks. I think they're trying to do a "Journey into Darkness" film adaptation in some ways.


----------



## robertdeniro

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> #ItBegins2012 part 2 will be posted within the next 24 hours... Be afraid


https://twitter.com/#!/WWEItBegins2012


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Batista 75% sure.
Ryback 15% sure
10% not sure at all.


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could backfire on WWE just like the thing with Sting on 2/21/11 if in this video it's not Jericho.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



robertdeniro said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/WWEItBegins2012


na it ain't Taker lol, he would not use twitter to make a return. And I am starting to lose hope that is y2j too :s who the fuck is this bastard


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



robertdeniro said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/WWEItBegins2012


FAKE


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

https://twitter.com/#!/search/itbeg...os?url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=uJ7cNr5qASc

in this vid when the twitter thing starts getting all funny, don't it remind you of Taker when he was returning at Wrestlemania 20? Seriously one confused man here :s


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

either 
jericho undertaker kane or skip sheffield^^


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ITS RYBACK


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbeeayJeI8&feature=related

I just came across this, was uploaded I think now. Real?


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbeeayJeI8&feature=related
> 
> I just came across this, was uploaded I think now. Real?


Not gonna lie, that gave me goosebumps, but I'm also a gigantic Jericho mark. Wrestling hasn't been the same, IMO since he left.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbeeayJeI8&feature=related
> 
> I just came across this, was uploaded I think now. Real?


Fake. Already posted anyway.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Fake. Already posted anyway.


oh :sad: thought I was on to something there :frustrate


----------



## Minijinx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

John Morrison's debut, imo.


----------



## #Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the last clip makes it look like y2j but if people are saying its fake - im disappointed


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kharma? Could just be back early. That was kind of her thing, 'ending' stuff. I'd be upset though because I just want it to be Undertaker.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It can only be Sting.


----------



## mkh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

how about bobby lashly?


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it'll be Skip Sheffield actually, here was my thought process...

*Sheffield's page has been taken off the Raw page on WWE.com
*Rumors are circling that he'll be returning under his former gimmick.
*His former gimmick was a kind of guy from the future kind of deal apparently.
*The video says a guy is about to come back for what is his (or something along those lines)
*The "coming back" thing may be a link to him being from the future and coming back in time.
*The video showed a male child in it which could be the current day version of him (with the older Sheffield being from the future)

What ya reckon, just crazy enough that it could work!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

think back to The Undertaker's return promo's for wrestlemania 20...the twitter link going all funny on wwe shows are similar to his return promos back in his return promos for wm20, and the promos would have "...where *it all beginsagain"....*


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



just1988 said:


> I think it'll be Skip Sheffield actually, here was my thought process...
> 
> *Sheffield's page has been taken off the Raw page on WWE.com
> *Rumors are circling that he'll be returning under his former gimmick.
> *His former gimmick was a kind of guy from the future kind of deal apparently.
> *The video says a guy is about to come back for what is his (or something along those lines)
> *The "coming back" thing may be a link to him being from the future and coming back in time.
> *The video showed a male child in it which could be the current day version of him (with the older Sheffield being from the future)
> 
> What ya reckon, just crazy enough that it could work!


^this


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Biggest let down in history if its the Skip Sheffield guy...


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



just1988 said:


> I think it'll be Skip Sheffield actually, here was my thought process...
> 
> *Sheffield's page has been taken off the Raw page on WWE.com
> *Rumors are circling that he'll be returning under his former gimmick.
> *His former gimmick was a kind of guy from the future kind of deal apparently.
> *The video says a guy is about to come back for what is his (or something along those lines)
> *The "coming back" thing may be a link to him being from the future and coming back in time.
> *The video showed a male child in it which could be the current day version of him (with the older Sheffield being from the future)
> 
> What ya reckon, just crazy enough that it could work!


Damn, that's pretty good evidence. I guess if Sheffield ends up being legit this could be interesting. I'm still hoping it ends up being Ambrose somehow.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#Heel said:


> the last clip makes it look like y2j but if people are saying its fake - im disappointed


You think the video is fake? The link was aired on Raw.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Skip has been gone for so long, he won't be familiar to anyone not even as Skip or "Ryback".


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



just1988 said:


> I think it'll be Skip Sheffield actually, here was my thought process...
> 
> *Sheffield's page has been taken off the Raw page on WWE.com
> *Rumors are circling that he'll be returning under his former gimmick.
> *His former gimmick was a kind of guy from the future kind of deal apparently.
> *The video says a guy is about to come back for what is his (or something along those lines)
> *The "coming back" thing may be a link to him being from the future and coming back in time.
> *The video showed a male child in it which could be the current day version of him (with the older Sheffield being from the future)
> 
> What ya reckon, just crazy enough that it could work!


Err, that just gives me weird WCW Robocop vibes. Ok, I could see Ryback as a Terminator-like tough guy, but the time travelling stuff sounds destined for a Gooker Award.

But let's say you're right, then does the kid already know he's going to grow up as a Time Travelling wrestler at this point and will return in January? And since he's a familiar force, that means that we are supposed to be remember he was in Nexus, which means he actually time travelled back to 2010 first, but for some reason, couldn't see far enough into the future to know he was going to break his ankle. And why 2012? Why didn't he travel back to the 80s instead and take out Iron Sheik before Hogan, and make a ton of money with Rybackmania? Why didn't he stop Dibiase from kicking away that basketball and destroying that kid's life? Maybe that kid went crazy and turned out to be R-truth. Ryback could've saved R-truth! It's a time travelling conspiracy!


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

CM Punk Ice Cream Bars?!


----------



## RatedRKO31

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It has to be Taker....but honestly why the hell does Taker always get the good return vids. Like hype it around someone else. Last year's videos were awesome, and this one was pretty cool. Does he really need all these buildups in hype vids. I think not, def give it to a guy who needs it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bubzeh said:


> Biggest let down in history if its the Skip Sheffield guy...


:lmao Oh my god, you are NOT lying. 

Still think it's obv Undertaker.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho or Taker, for me.

I want it to be NWO or something as a curveball, though.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its a shame for the WWE that the internet always get over excited about these video packages that they do for average wrestlers. they do it for people like taker and everyone thinks its jericho! shame


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Werb-Jericho said:


> its a shame for the WWE that the internet always get over excited about these video packages that they do for average wrestlers. they do it for people like taker and everyone thinks its jericho! shame


Jericho is known for cryptic vignettes right before a big debut. None so dark as this though, but Taker is. 

It's the people that think it's Sting that give me a mindfuck.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is this even a WWE promo?


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Is this even a WWE promo?


Yes, lol.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

-- A Memphis Street Fight between Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler is being locally advertised for the January 2, 2012 Raw SuperShow in Memphis, Tennessee.


Right, Its Michael Cole. His return to the ring to claim what is his...... Jerry's Hall of Fame ring.


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^^ i hope cole is seriously injured in that match. 


back on topic, im hoping its taker or jericho. but id be okay with a huge curve ball


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here we go, video #2 on a new channel "second2012"






Age on the profile here is 22, so yea, don't look into the ages for anything right now.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Second vignette was just released...


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

have we seen any It begins stuff on Raw yet have not noticed..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

thanks you were a few seconds ahead of me lol


----------



## CC91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im sure I saw Sting in the reflection of those puddles


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does not seem like Taker to be honest, thief in the night reminds me of Dean Ambrose, idk why.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

hah I actually caught it that time....any clues from this? Still looks like Taker to me


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brodus Clay was the thing that went boom in the night, not really a thief in the night but still. They keep pushing his debut back...

The female at the end, I did say it might be The Undertaker with McCool but what would the kids mean, I mean it's not like they knew eachother at school..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Go to :30 of the video and you hear someone whispering something in the background, no clue what they're saying though.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Starting at 0:33 you can hear someone keep saying "Tombstone" on the video if you listen closely.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

not brodus clay
they already made his debut known whenever it happens


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Basketball rolling on the floor. 

"Basketballs don't hold grudges" = Batista


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guarantee it's either Sting or Undertaker. Not Jericho.


----------



## Dinky420

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well Jericho has been complaining about WWE Superstars stealing his character and moves in recent months...


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott_90 said:


> Starting at 0:33 you can hear someone keep saying "Tombstone" on the video if you listen closely.


hmm it kind of does sound like that


----------



## x096

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The whisper kinda sounds like someone whispering "chance"


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No one can deny WWE's done an amazing job with the hype and videos, but I highly doubt that the guy they end up unveiling is the one they originally had in mind. WWE's booking lately is ala WCW at its worst and is so inconsistent. I doubt even they know at the moment who they have planned for the role.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do people believe it's still Chris Jericho? 

This video has nothing that indicated Chris Jericho.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

honestly listening to it again the whispers could be anything


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"tombstone, tombstone, tombstone" whispered at the end plenty of times. Someone called it in the Raw thread, definitely Undertaker then.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Do people believe it's still Chris Jericho?
> 
> This video has nothing that indicated Chris Jericho.


It talks about a thief, and stealing...Jericho has been complaining about wrestlers stealing his moves and gimmick.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

is the girl in the end suppose to refer to something?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it says a thief in the night, not someone stealing. and also it doesn't say tombstone at the end, just sounds like a word that no one can understand, you guys want to hear tombstone.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> it says a thief in the night, not someone stealing. and also it doesn't say tombstone at the end, just sounds like a word that no one can understand, you guys want to hear tombstone.


Your right, it says "to claim what others have taken"...so the theory still works, with Jericho. Could it be that he is back to take back his claim of Best in The World from Punk?


----------



## The CRA1GER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The whispers are just repeating the kids last line " as you know it".


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> "tombstone, tombstone, tombstone" whispered at the end plenty of times. Someone called it in the Raw thread, definitely Undertaker then.


i don't hear it tombstone at all


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

When did the link flash on RAW? I must of missed it.. I was trying to keep an eye out to see lol.


----------



## x096

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was joking before, but now I sorta believe it is Ryback coming.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well the bible talks about Jesus coming like a "Thief in the night". There's that bible quoting again


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

tombstone- taker


----------



## Dinky420

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Do people believe it's still Chris Jericho?
> 
> This video has nothing that indicated Chris Jericho.


Jericho said that when he returns, it'll be under a completely different character.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LVblizzard said:


> Guarantee it's either Sting or Undertaker. Not Jericho.


Sting's on TNA.


----------



## x096

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Peep4Christian said:


> When did the link flash on RAW? I must of missed it.. I was trying to keep an eye out to see lol.


It flashed during the divas match.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Peep4Christian said:


> When did the link flash on RAW? I must of missed it.. I was trying to keep an eye out to see lol.


During the Diva's match, obviously.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly cannot hear a single whisper at the end, is something wrong with me? lolol


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dinky420 said:


> Jericho said that when he returns, it'll be under a completely different character.


So what kind of gimmick? If it's a different gimmick, he won't be coming back for his "Best in the World" moniker. He won't be using the Y2J gimmick either. 

So what is he coming back for than?


----------



## x096

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> I honestly cannot hear a single whisper at the end, is something wrong with me? lolol


You may want to try headphones if you want to hear it. I can hear it just fine on my macbook speakers, even though I can't make out what the whisper is saying.


----------



## jj87uk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> Well the bible talks about Jesus coming like a "Thief in the night". There's that bible quoting again


Both of the biblical references are related to verses about the second coming. Isn't that what Jericho's last return was about?

Also video reminds me of the Shining for some reason.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> So what kind of gimmick? If it's a different gimmick, he won't be coming back for his "Best in the World" moniker. He won't be using the Y2J gimmick either.
> 
> So what is he coming back for than?


Nobody knows execept Jericho...maybe something to do with the end of the world...


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol, people took the names "third2012" and "fourth2012"


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Lol, people took the names "third2012" and "fourth2012"


ya?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jj87uk said:


> Both of the biblical references are related to verses about the second coming. Isn't that what Jericho's last return was about?
> 
> Also video reminds me of the Shining for some reason.


Yah, but this isn't the "second coming" of Jericho, the 2007 return was.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

does anyone think the January 2nd 2012 RAW will be a double return, The Undertaker i am 100% sure will be a return, but his challenger is also part of this video? maybe KANE? since they be giving him promos as well during Taker's lately, i really do believe the 1/2/12 is taker, but i also see 1/2/12 being his opponent similar to trips last year, we know trips isn't taker's candidate this year since him and Nash looks like Wrestlemania.. but who could the promo be with, last years taker promo was so likely gonna be Taker, and likely Trips.. but this promo has no indication who the second person is? Who could it be?


----------



## Billybob3000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can someone give me the link to the 2nd video


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/user/second2012


----------



## RKO85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope it an't jericho fpalm.


----------



## WWE4Eva266

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

kiss my ass


----------



## jaybee006

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But didn't Jericho say that he had not plans on coming back in the near future if ever? Don't get me wrong I would mark out if it is him and I really really hope that it is him. It is a very Jericho-esque promo. So i really hope all the twitter and interviews are Jericho just being Jericho!


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's taker and that's all there is to it. im not just sure. it's obvious and HA the wwe wouldn't do something like bring Jericho or Sting in, because that might actually suprise people. No suprises allowed in this company boyo! shitty wrestling is shitty.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RKO85 said:


> I hope it an't jericho fpalm.


that's because you're a d bag.


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's OBVIOUSLY Undertaker.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Greatest feuds? Pff...


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok, they are definitely just repeating "as you know it" at the end. If you listen to the whole video, they repeat what the boy says after like every sentence. Don't know how you people made "tombstone" from that.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, definitely "as you know it". I was wrong.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> The day of Judgment has arrived
> 
> Only the blessed shall survive
> 
> The second coming of Jesus Christ
> 
> Returning like a thief in the night
> 
> 
> Ushering in the End of Days
> 
> Destroying those who've lost their way
> 
> Only﻿ the blessed shall survive
> 
> Armageddon has arrived


this lyrics from fozzy song Wormwood


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> this lyrics from fozzy song Wormwood


Nice find!


----------



## My Username

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

seems like jericho. at the end of the vid they made a point of showing "second", for the 2 in Y2J


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> this lyrics from fozzy song Wormwood


Great find, sways this more towards Jericho.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

someone on youtube pointed that the lyrics for one of fozzy songs is similar to today video
i posted in the last page so it seems jericho is the one returning afterall


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Ok, they are definitely just repeating "as you know it" at the end. If you listen to the whole video, they repeat what the boy says after like every sentence. Don't know how you people made "tombstone" from that.


thats exactly what i heard the two times i watched the video.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People need to quit ruling out Jericho. It could very well be him in a more darker persona such as these promos are claiming.

Besides, if it was Taker they would have made the obvious "non-obvious" promos about him by now.

Either Jericho returns and attacks Punk or Taker returns but Jericho returns as well by attacking him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

First time poster. After watching the video I immediately thought "Brothers of Destruction" I was surprised I didn't see anyone else post that yet. One of the lines says "Those who are unjust, *destruction *will come upon them and they shall not escape." The second boy that pops up in the video is wearing a red out fit which made me think of Kane.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if yall mention it i am seeing Jericho, are we seeing a copycat of last year, Undertaker returns and Jericho interrupts Takers return like HHH did last year?

i mean WWE seriously are running out of options for taker at wrestlemania for it to be a blockbuster and i see jericho being a huge block buster wrestlemania opponent.

Jericho = 19-0
then finally John Cena - 20-0 then Undertaker retires, anyone seeing this coming together?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've definitely swayed towards Jericho after the Fozzy lyrics. Although that could just be a red herring. Still doesn't bring us closer to who the girl in the video is.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jeremystcyr said:


> if yall mention it i am seeing Jericho, are we seeing a copycat of last year, Undertaker returns and Jericho interrupts Takers return like HHH did last year?
> 
> i mean WWE seriously are running out of options for taker at wrestlemania for it to be a blockbuster and i see jericho being a huge block buster wrestlemania opponent.
> 
> Jericho = 19-0
> then finally John Cena - 20-0 then Undertaker retires, anyone seeing this coming together?


Taker is already 19-0.

Video seems like a generic mystery promo thing. Prefer the Kane one tbh. BUT OMG WE DON'T KNOW WHO THIS IS ABOUT


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> I've definitely swayed towards Jericho after the Fozzy lyrics. Although that could just be a red herring. Still doesn't bring us closer to who the girl in the video is.


i agree, does Jericho have any song about a girl or featuring a girl in a video or promo, similar to RAW, Fozzy lyrics.. yes i see Jericho as someone mention, but like you say how does the girl relate to Jericho.. or is their any wrestler in WWE besides Undertaker that used a girl in their promos? or maybe the girl is interrupting Jericho's part of the promo, evetyone remember Undertaker's American bad ass theme when the girl talks.. one more thing to question when did the save_us stuff start and how long was the length to Jericho showed his ass.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



steamed hams said:


> Taker is already 19-0.
> 
> Video seems like a generic mystery promo thing. Prefer the Kane one tbh. BUT OMG WE DON'T KNOW WHO THIS IS ABOUT


yea you right.. why was i thinking taker was 18-0, thanks for the correction bro.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*It's clearly Edge and Lita. 


*


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL you wish , by the way love your sig


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What's the basketball about too? I know Undertaker used to play basketball when he was in school but that's pushing it lol


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Random WWE stupid shit LOL?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What's the basketball about too? I know Undertaker used to play basketball when he was in school but that's pushing it lol


Basketballs don't hold grudges.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PoisonMouse said:


> Basketballs don't hold grudges.


I HATE YOU TOO


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I remember someone mentioning it in the Raw thread (and too lazy to check back a few pages to see if it was mentioned), but there are really, a low sounding "tombstone" in the video.

It's hard to tell... gotta listen to it through my headphones, but it was really faint, and if so it's definitely Taker unless WWE really wanted to swerve us.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Me three.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Alright, I decided to skim through the last three pages, and saw the Fozzy lyrics...

I mean, I said last week it could be both of them (Taker and Jericho)... both have signs in the video pointing to them. 

But if they're building up for Mania, is WWE really going to invest in this and build it effectively for 3 months? I fear not... but you never know.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EBboy™ said:


> I remember someone mentioning it in the Raw thread (and too lazy to check back a few pages to see if it was mentioned), but there are really, a low sounding "tombstone" in the video.
> 
> It's hard to tell... gotta listen to it through my headphones, but it was really faint, and if so it's definitely Taker unless WWE really wanted to swerve us.


they aren't saying undertaker, it's just them repeating everything the kid says.


----------



## holy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

just saw the second promo of this, and here are my observations:

-dark atmosphere
-"destruction will come upon and they shall not escape"
-"end of the world as you know it"
"dong" sound at 30 second mark


Yup, it's definitely Undertaker. I STRONGLY advise you guys, don't think that it may be another wrestler like Y2J or anyone. It is clearly Undertaker. You guys will just get your expectations up for no reason, and will feel disappointed when it is Taker who comes back.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brooklyn Brawler, HE'SS BACKKKK!


----------



## gmount

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Okay I haven't seen every page of the thread, but i think everybody has missed something that seems pretty obvious to me...

These two clips are obviously very reminiscent of The Undertaker. I am probably 70% sure it is him, but i still think there is a big chance it could be Jericho as well, which would be awesome. There are many signs that relate to Jericho so either way it would be great. 

But going back to the clip and how it is very similar to The Undertaker, watch the videos again and think back to the year 2000. I think this video marks the return of the American Badass. Remember in 2000 where Undertaker's return clip had the little children talking and had that very distinctive creepy/eery vibe to it with the dialogue and whispering of the children etc. Now you may say, but they were little girls in those videos, in this one it is a boy. Well, we see a little girl appearing at the end of the clips, which might answer your questions as to who she is or the symbolism behind it. 

The 'familiar force' could be the American Badass, or a completely different persona/gimmick all together, as the video says 'It begins' yet also says 'familiar force'. so it could be taker with a different gimmick more close to the ABA one??

Also note the twitter-trending block thing in the corner of the screen during matches,and how it then turns to static and reveals the link. that looks very similar to Taker's static used for his return at Wrestlemania XX. His return at WMXX marked the return to the Phenom gimmick after being the American Badass. now, they use it again as a return to ABA from the Phenom character? I don't know, just throwing that out there as well. 

But yes, i picked up on these things, thought i would share. and i for one would absolutely MTFO if ABA Taker returned!


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



gmount said:


> Okay I haven't seen every page of the thread, but i think everybody has missed something that seems pretty obvious to me...
> 
> These two clips are obviously very reminiscent of The Undertaker. I am probably 70% sure it is him, but i still think there is a big chance it could be Jericho as well, which would be awesome. There are many signs that relate to Jericho so either way it would be great.
> 
> But going back to the clip and how it is very similar to The Undertaker, watch the videos again and think back to the year 2000. I think this video marks the return of the American Badass. Remember in 2000 where Undertaker's return clip had the little children talking and had that very distinctive creepy/eery vibe to it with the dialogue and whispering of the children etc. Now you may say, but they were little girls in those videos, in this one it is a boy. Well, we see a little girl appearing at the end of the clips, which might answer your questions as to who she is or the symbolism behind it.
> 
> The 'familiar force' could be the American Badass, or a completely different persona/gimmick all together, as the video says 'It begins' yet also says 'familiar force'. so it could be taker with a different gimmick more close to the ABA one??
> 
> Also note the twitter-trending block thing in the corner of the screen during matches,and how it then turns to static and reveals the link. that looks very similar to Taker's static used for his return at Wrestlemania XX. His return at WMXX marked the return to the Phenom gimmick after being the American Badass. now, they use it again as a return to ABA from the Phenom character? I don't know, just throwing that out there as well.
> 
> But yes, i picked up on these things, thought i would share. and i for one would absolutely MTFO if ABA Taker returned!


Great post...I would love for Jericho to come back..but ABA would be a very close second place. One of my personal favorite characters, would be great to see him one last time.


----------



## gmount

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> Great post...I would love for Jericho to come back..but ABA would be a very close second place. One of my personal favorite characters, would be great to see him one last time.



Oh yes definitely, one of mine too. it would be great! and would also be a nice change to things, as many people are getting tired of seeing the same typical undertaker return etc. this would be something different.... and epic!


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its nWo

*It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Taker no matter how cool his gimmick is his body won't be able to keep up, so why even come back? Sure the match with Triple H looked like a senior citizens spotfest, but it's better to leave on that note than it is to leave crippled.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



gmount said:


> Oh yes definitely, one of mine too. it would be great! and would also be a nice change to things, as many people are getting tired of seeing the same typical undertaker return etc. this would be something different.... and epic!


I would love to see ABA taker agianst Punk...Punk seems to have this "shtick" with referencing insider things...why doesnt he bring up how taker is so big in the locker room, and bring up that he made him "tap out" at Breaking Point 2009. Taker can talk about how cocky punk is, and how cocky he was coming into the WWE.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just got this:
itbegins2012WWE itbegins2012 
Destruction will return.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's pretty clear. It is not Jericho, too early for an aging Taker who will likely have only one more match. It is something that has already been hinted about on WWE.com, and the timeline lines up perfect for the new forming of NWO. All the cryptic messaging is to do exactly what it is making everyone do, guess. Kevin Nash will band together his clique and they will take back what is theirs, the WWE. If you think about it it should be right about the same time an injured HHH should return to be the face against them. The other hints in the video is the globe representing the world and the phrasing "end of the world" as in New World Order. It is the only thing I can see that would warrant being hyped up this much. I think it should become more apparent in the next few videos.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> It's pretty clear. It is not Jericho, too early for an aging Taker who will likely have only one more match. It is something that has already been hinted about on WWE.com, and the timeline lines up perfect for the new forming of NWO. All the cryptic messaging is to do exactly what it is making everyone do, guess. Kevin Nash will band together his clique and they will take back what is theirs, the WWE. If you think about it it should be right about the same time an injured HHH should return to be the face against them. The other hints in the video is the globe representing the world and the phrasing "end of the world" as in New World Order. It is the only thing I can see that would warrant being hyped up this much. I think it should become more apparent in the next few videos.


I dont think there can be an nWo without Hogan, and he just signed a contract extension with TNA.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Both of these video's have a very distinct Undertaker feel. The eerie feel, the dark tone, and now they added another kid to it. The thing is, the Undertaker's return video's of 2000 featured children, and them mentioning strange stuff about Judgement day. Now, we have the kid saying "End of the world." Then, we add the extra kid to the video that, if it was Jericho, makes no sense at all. The Undertaker has used kids in his return video's over the years, Jericho hasn't had any video's that used kids or the "end of the world." 

Then, there's the field. The field contain's a jolting swing, a ball moving by itself, a cart falling over by itself. A what does The Undertaker have, "his yard." Maybe it's his yard and maybe the children are the ghost the live in his yard. Maybe, he is returning as the Biker Taker. Maybe the ending of Wrestlemania 27 was supposed to be Undertaker "losing his power's" and now he will return as a human to end his career. Think about it, he can't nesseccarily retire and have a big send-off as the "dead-man." How's he going to be inducted in the Hall of Fame, with his trenchcoat, top hat, and talk in a dark tone for 5 minutes? 

If it is Jericho, than it'll be surprised. Sure, there's the possible trolling Jericho had with the "I'm done with WWE." But, then again, if Jericho is to return with a different gimmick that he said, what will he be returning to get? Not his "Best in the World" moniker, and he won't be using the Y2J gimmick either. 

Think about it, a eerie, dark video, with thing's appearing, disappearing, and/or moving, and a kid appearing out of nowhere. Doesn't really scream Chris Jericho to me. The video looks like it's right out of one of those ghost shows on television.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> I dont think there can be an nWo without Hogan, and he just signed a contract extension with TNA.



I just don't see it as Jericho and I can't see Taker bringing destruction, unless it is on himself.


----------



## Skinner24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Classroom = School
Old school!
I'm crap at this stuff.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What the kid says in the video: 
"The power﻿ cometh is a thief in the night to 
claim. what others have taken. Those who are unjust, destruction will 
come upon them and they shall not escape. The 2nd day of 2012 is coming 
and it shall be the end of the world as you know it."


Chris Jericho's band Fozzy's song WormWood, some lyrics:
"The day of Judgment has arrived
Only the blessed shall survive
The second coming of Jesus Christ
Returning like a thief in the night"

^Read the last line in the lyrics and then what the kid says..Yet another clue. "

interesting

EDIT ; seems as though this clue was posted few pages back meh


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The little boy and girl...Shane and Stephanie?

It would be sick if the third video had a man standing with his back to the camera, pointing down at what the kid is drawing, as if he was teaching him something.

Then, the final video (which ends up on the Titantron on the 2nd of January) is the man turning around, revealing himself as Vince McMahon, and the Corporation (the McMahon trio) returns to take back their company, or destroy it, with a stable of their own.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Firstly, this thread is nowhere near as epic as the 2/21/11 thread. I'm a little disappointed.  

Secondly, I'm 50% sure this video is for Jericho, and 50% sure this video is for the Undertaker. It's for one of them, and only for one of them, just not too sure who at this point. I want to say Jericho, especially since what the kid says in the latest video is taken from a Fozzy song. Of course, that's probably a coincedence, and nothing more. 

I get an Undertaker vibe from the two videos with how eerie they are, so that's why I want to say it's for him. Plus, the Undertaker has used little kids in his return videos before, why that is I have no idea. 

I can't wait until January 2nd no matter what.


----------



## Barnabyjones

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

nWO with Cena as the new leader would give him a much needed change of pace and just like hogan if he is the star WWE makes him out to be he will still sell merch if not more merch than ever and will still get cheers. or do we all forget doing the nWo marking back in the day? that beingsaid i really wish it was Y2J but from interviews he has had it doesnt seem to be and i agree with others that taker would be closer to WM if any time and he only has 1-2 good matches left in him. Sting would be a great suprise also but i cant see him ending with vince after his whole career being the i dont work and will never work for vince guy.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

itbegins2012WWE itbegins2012 
The clues are right in front you.


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

seems like vince to me with no chance being repeatedly said in the background


----------



## Scrubs

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The phrases spoken in both videos are often used when talking about the Rapture. Look up the Fozzy Song﻿ Wormwood and give the lyrics a listen.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is really great. They have such great hints to Undertaker (the most obvious choice when thinking about this kind of video, plus the repetition of something that sounds like tombstone in the background), Sting (it begins = I be Sting, although I highly doubt it) and Jericho (wormwood lyrics match second video, + year2012 2nd January = Y2J), that it's going to keep fans speculating up until the release of each new video, and if they keep it up, January 2nd. Personally I think Sting is not likely at all given his TNA situation. Undertaker is still the more likely choice, but I really hope they go with Jericho.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I expect the second child that appears at the end to be highly significant.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WWE might be pushing this "RISE ABOVE THE HATE" thing, with an iron fist. Makes me really doubt a heel turn, but as usual my hopes are still quite high.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

At the end of the 2nd video, when the girl comes in, look at the kids legs. What's he wearing on his knees?


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE might be pushing this "RISE ABOVE THE HATE" thing, with an iron fist. Makes me really doubt a heel turn, but as usual my hopes are still quite high.


I think you might have the wrong thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> I think you might have the wrong thread.


To be completely honest, I did post that in the wrong thread, but Can still apply to it, anyways, wrong post is wrong. LOL.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Those are kneepads, not braces. If you look in the first video, you can see them as well...they just come to a point in the middle, due to him bending his legs. I doubt that's supposed to be SCSA.


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its nWo

*It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


----------



## Dub

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> Its nWo
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


NO! ITS R.E.M.!!!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


>


LOL, nice one Kirk angel, won't rule that one out, could be another JeriCODE of some sort. Quite possibly the beginning of a new era.


----------



## septurum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> Its nWo
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


Code cracked.


----------



## Angelus™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its for Skip Sheffield under a new gimmick i tell ya.

Comin back for revenge on the nexus


----------



## sickofcena

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't watch the video it's giving me nightmares


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys I'm sure it's Sting.

For a start, who knocked over that shopping cart 20 seconds in?? I reckon it was Sting, who else is it going to have been? Also that kid looks the spitting image of Sting during his Main Event Mafia run.

Finally.


*S*ECOND
*T*
*I*
*N*
*G*


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"The power shall cometh as a thief in the night"

Might be nothing, but that's definitely not Takers way, and I doubt it's Skip Sheffield or Rybacks style.


Then again, Jericho's always been way too flash a git for that kinda stuff too.


----------



## Luxie

*Re: IT BEGINS : All It Begins discussion goes here*



starvin90 said:


> Could it be ?


yup it's him


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has said he doesn't want to be another guy in a suit using fancy words character... the kid is in a suit using fancy words, so it could be symbolic of that being the old Jericho and he's grown into a bigger threat?


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> I dont think there can be an nWo without *Scott Hall* & Hulk Hogan.


Fixed.


----------



## Luxie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



sickofcena said:


> I can't watch the video it's giving me nightmares


How old are you, 9?


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> "The power shall cometh as a thief in the night"
> 
> Might be nothing, but that's definitely not Takers way, and I doubt it's Skip Sheffield or Rybacks style.
> 
> 
> Then again, Jericho's always been way too flash a git for that kinda stuff too.


Could easily be the repo man.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Christian with a new gimmick.8*D


I can dream on.:sad:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"The power cometh" = Jericho's new character.

"Is a thief in the night" = Fozzy lyrics.

"To claim what others have taken" = Jericho's has complained about people taking his moves and the best in the world name.

"Those who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape." = sounds to me like another way of putting these Fozzy lyrics: ""The day of Judgment has arrived, Only the blessed shall survive"

--

Would be disappointed if it wasn't Jericho, it just seems a bit early for Undertaker for me. The girl freaks me out though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also may I just say that it's obviously a bible reading from the Old testament, Chapter 7. "The miraculous fall of Jericho before the Ark of Jehovah."


----------



## LastRide

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> "The power cometh" = Jericho's new character.
> 
> "Is a thief in the night" = Fozzy lyrics.
> 
> "To claim what others have taken" = Jericho's has complained about people taking his moves and the best in the world name.
> 
> "Those who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape." = sounds to me like another way of putting these Fozzy lyrics: ""The day of Judgment has arrived, Only the blessed shall survive"
> 
> --
> 
> Would be disappointed if it wasn't Jericho, it just seems a bit early for Undertaker for me. The girl freaks me out though.


THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE! JERICHOOOOO!


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



P.Smith said:


> Could easily be the repo man.


I still call Brooklyn Brawler, come to take back what is his, title of ultimate jobber, from Morrison.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Little boy = Shane McMahon

Little girl = Stephanie McMahon

8*D

So many theories, no answers lol. I don't know. I still say it's Taker. My gut tells me it isn't Jericho. If it is at least I'll be surprised come Jan 2nd lol.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is the follow up 2nd video official? It isn't PG, it gives me goosebumps at the end... lol.




Kirk angel said:


>


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Badass or Ministry Undertaker maybe? Badass would be a more realistic way to retire the Phenom and his induction into HOF.


I would love it if it went like this as someone suggested in another forum: Mr. McMahon feels that Wrestlemania is his creation, but it has now become more synonymous with the Streak. So he would want to break it and reclaim what is his, Mania. Similar to "I created hulkamania, now I will kill it" sort of thing...he wants to ruin the streak and Taker. He may not wrestle it himself, maybe he uses Foley for a screwjob. The boss wanting to ruin the streak as a heel like he screwed many people earlier might also make it seem that the streak is facing its greatest threat ever. Obviously he will fall short, but end Taker's career in the process.

Well, though I somewhat liked the idea, but the creepy promo probably doesn't go with Mr. McMahon that's the problem .


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> itbegins2012WWE itbegins2012
> The clues are right in front you.


This post makes no sense.

I'm going with Taker under a new gimmick with Michelle McCool at his side.


----------



## djmathers1207

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It definitely is Jericho behind the promos


----------



## seanyboyuk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh let the sting rumours start once again!!! 

Its taker or ryeback or whatever his name will be!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is also a possibility on the name of the videos.

The first one was called itbegins 2012 and this one is called second 2012.

itbegins2012 = year
second2012 = 2
january 2012 = j?

so logically if i am correct then the next video will be called january2012 or something. but if there are more after that then i have no clue. i just want a hint in the videos as to who it can be =[


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fozzy are touring next summer, so if it is Jericho, he'd only be back for 6 or so months.


----------



## Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

First thing I thought when I saw the video was Undertaker. Doesn't seem like a Jericho video at all.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Fozzy are touring next summer, so if it is Jericho, he'd only be back for 6 or so months.


Are they? Website says nothing about tours. I know he said something on Twitter but Jericho is king of the trolls.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's not Sting. Good lord. Get over it, he's under contract with TNA, you can't just suddenly break a contract and say fuck it, Im'ma go and wrestle at 'Mania.


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has to be Y2J, too many things line up.


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

15 seconds in on the new Video, look at his buttons on his jacket. They say DX. All 3 buttons, DX DX DX. Look close.


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could it be Shane coming to take it all back?


----------



## JDman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Theff said:


> 15 seconds in on the new Video, look at his buttons on his jacket. They say DX. All 3 buttons, DX DX DX. Look close.


IT DOES...


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Theff said:


> 15 seconds in on the new Video, look at his buttons on his jacket. They say DX. All 3 buttons, DX DX DX. Look close.


Shit a brick! Certainly does resemble the newer DX logo:


----------



## the-gaffer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what segment last week did the 'it begins' link get put up?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the-gaffer said:


> what segment last week did the 'it begins' link get put up?


Urm, I think it was during Swagger's entrance from memory.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think the dx thing isnt actually there but something ppl are noticing now as a trick of the eye because thats what there looking for i would love a suprise run like that but hbk retired and kept his word so far of not returning to wrestle so unless undertaker trys calling him out of retirement i cant see a dx return unless of course they bring back the other dx with xpac trips road dog and mr ass which i would also mark out for haha


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HaRdCoReChAmP123 said:


> i think the dx thing isnt actually there but something ppl are noticing now as a trick of the eye because thats what there looking for i would love a suprise run like that but hbk retired and kept his word so far of not returning to wrestle so unless undertaker trys calling him out of retirement i cant see a dx return unless of course they bring back the other dx with xpac trips road dog and mr ass which i would also mark out for haha


Well I wasn't looking for DX but you can clearly see DX on the buttons.

Might just be to throw people of the scent though.


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i hope its anyone but y2j to be honest


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> This post makes no sense.
> 
> I'm going with Taker under a new gimmick with Michelle McCool at his side.


I was just posting what was under the itbegins2012 twitter feed. I think this is also being used, though im not sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Am I the only one who doesn't see 'DX' ?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie, so far.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Triple H returning from injury is my prediction.


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

yep it says dx on every button weird as theres been no talk of them in here or elsewhere


----------



## FITZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jethro said:


> It's not Sting. Good lord. Get over it, he's under contract with TNA, you can't just suddenly break a contract and say fuck it, Im'ma go and wrestle at 'Mania.


I don't think anyone actually thinks it's Sting. I mean everyone is wrong because it totally is Sting but nobody really thinks it's him. 

And the DX thing is like the scorpions we saw in the videos last year. It's nothing. Just some design on a button I think.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is either Jericho with a new dark gimmick or Taker with the APA character 
no one else


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People quote the Bible all the time for Gravitas.

As much as I'd love it to be Jericho it is most likely the Undertaker, legend that he is, getting his poor battered body wheeled out again.

I wouldn't look too much into the religious quotes people use it all the time just like Jules Winnifield did in Pulp Fiction, "...thought it was a cold blooded thing to say to a mother f***er before I popped a cap in his ass"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The reading from the bible though is from a chapter regarding the fall of Jericho. Is that really a coincidence?


----------



## The Streak

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Top Comments
1. Change The﻿ Date of your computer to 1/2/11

2. Change the time to 12:00

3. Go to WWE.com

4. Read the first article and it sais who returned.

Your welcome.

third2012 21 minutes ago 5 


Top comment on youtube. I see nothing???


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think they're messing with you.

Of all the chapters in the Bible, why wouldn't they pick one from there whether he was coming back or not? It causes people to talk. If there was a chapter in the Bible regarding the Ravishing of Rude or The Heart Broken Kid they'd probably read from that one too.

I'm not saying it might not be for Jericho, there's always a slim chance (although I personally doubt it), what I am saying is that no-one actually knows & I don't think anyone can tell. I don't believe there is anything in the promos that is hidden or suggests anything. I think it is deliberately vague & could really be made to be about anyone in the end.

It's fun to look for stuff, but really there is absolutely nothing in the two Videos that suggests anything.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But the account is third2012, surely somebody isn't that sad to make a new account just for that comment?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you seriously thought that would work you﻿ deserve to get trolled


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao at the guy with the top comment now that claims it worked and that it's Shane/Stephanie.


----------



## The Streak

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It 5 thumbs up, I'm obviously gonna try it aren't I?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Doesnt work and the guy its just some stupid idiot who took the third2012 account, for trolling.


----------



## HLRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Y*ear 2012
*2*nd of
*J*anuary

Jericho?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Was Jericho and the Anonymous GM ever within the same distance? What I'm saying is, could it be possible that Jericho could be the anonymous general manager and he's rightly claiming back Raw?


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Was Jericho and the Anonymous GM ever within the same distance? What I'm saying is, could it be possible that Jericho could be the anonymous general manager and he's rightly claiming back Raw?


Yeah Jericho was trying to find out who it was until he got written off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Brye said:


> Yeah Jericho was trying to find out who it was until he got written off.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its either Jericho or nWo or JBL 

*It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*




**Y*ear 2012
*2*nd of
*J*anuary

Y2J










January / 2 / 12 - J / B / L*


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WHY JBL?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> WHY JBL?


January = J
2 = B (2nd letter)
12 = L (12th letter)


----------



## Defective

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought it's Batista after seeing the first video but now I think it might be Shane&Steph O'mac.
There might be another twist to this and is the following:
First video introduced a boy,let's assume it's Shane.
The second video,which is called "second" introduces a girl,again let's assume it's Steph.
Now,what I think might come in the third video is a third person which I think is gonna be either one of Ryback,Batista,Jericho or Taker as it's unclear at this moment but WWE might be building to a stable creation here with Shane&Steph coming back with their own forces to take what belongs to them(the company duh).
Your thoughts guys?


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't have any neat little dissections about these clips that some of you do, although I applaud the "detective skills" used.

I just want to say that in my book, it's only going to be one of the two biggest predictions, those being either Jericho or Undertaker. The thing is, while the overall tone and most of the subject matter tells me it's Taker, the delivery of the clips tell me it's Jericho.

These videos are immersed in social media with the links to YouTube and causing an online storm, and have you ever known The Undertaker to be a YouTube or Twitter freak? Any other hype video for his past returns, like the 2/21/11 clips were simply shown on WWE programming and the commentary team had to act like they were being shown seemingly out of nowhere. It's as if Taker was "controlling the airwaves", so to speak. So suddenly he's a social media fanatic? Even with WWE's Twitter hard-on, I don't buy it, and that's why I think they lean more toward Jericho.

One other possibility might be that it's Jericho MOCKING Taker, and this will all lead to him leading a campaign for a match at Mania to try and break the Streak.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Are they? Website says nothing about tours. I know he said something on Twitter but Jericho is king of the trolls.


CHRIS Jericho has revealed that Fozzy are planning several major tours for the summer of 2012.

In response to fan questions on Twitter, Jericho revealed that Fozzy are looking at June for a UK tour and late Summer for a US tour. Fozzy have only just returned from a successful UK tour, but they have such a strong fanbase in the UK a future tour is already being planned.

Interestingly, Chris Jericho and Fozzy have no 2012 tour dates confirmed and none look set to be booked for the first half of 2012. This will add fire to the rumors that Chris Jericho is the man returning to the WWE on January 2, 2012. Of course, nothing has been confirmed by WWE and Jericho is adamantly refusing it is him.

--

You are right though, he loves to troll.


----------



## Andy362

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Good show overall. The Piper/Cena segment was good, even if parts of it didn't work as they planned and I'm interested to see where they go with it and the Bryan/Cole segment was really effective too. Del Rio/Punk was a good Title match and Ziggler and Orton put on another good match.

Stuff like the Falls Count Anywhere match and the disqualification stipulation were a bit random though. I guess that is my only complaint.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A promo like this for JBL, muh...im very confused, nWo, Jericho, Taker, Shane O´Mac, dammit.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Andy362 said:


> Good show overall. The Piper/Cena segment was good, even if parts of it didn't work as they planned and I'm interested to see where they go with it and the Bryan/Cole segment was really effective too. Del Rio/Punk was a good Title match and Ziggler and Orton put on another good match.
> 
> Stuff like the Falls Count Anywhere match and the disqualification stipulation were a bit random though. I guess that is my only complaint.


Lol wrong thread.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thing is, the boy and girl are clearly the same age in the same classroom. Stephanie and Shane aren't the same age and so aren't Undertaker and Michelle McCool. It's confusing as fuck that is for sure but it's definitely exciting isn't it!


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> January = J
> 2 = B (2nd letter)
> 12 = L (12th letter)


I think I would have a heart attack from marking out if this was the case.


----------



## Berin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

my bet is on Goldberg returning, going by the quote in the video. No one else makes sense as either they have returned twice or more already, or have never been part of the company, as in Sting's case. Also this video helped sway my opinion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBIxJ0MzjcQ


----------



## FITZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Thing is, the boy and girl are clearly the same age in the same classroom. Stephanie and Shane aren't the same age and so aren't Undertaker and Michelle McCool. It's confusing as fuck that is for sure but it's definitely exciting isn't it!


Seriously? That's the logic you're going with on why there is no way it can be Shane and Stephanie? Because the kids are the same age and Shane and Stephanie are a few years apart in age? Think about that for a second.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TaylorFitz said:


> Seriously? That's the logic you're going with on why there is no way it can be Shane and Stephanie? Because the kids are the same age and Shane and Stephanie are a few years apart in age? Think about that for a second.


The logic I'm going by is that it's not Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon because there is no reason why it should be them. If I remember correctly Stephanie is still with the company..


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Berin said:


> my bet is on Goldberg returning, going by the quote in the video. No one else makes sense as either they have returned twice or more already, or have never been part of the company, as in Sting's case. Also this video helped sway my opinion.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBIxJ0MzjcQ


I would love this, and it doesn't necessarily have to be Goldberg vs. Taker at WM. I'm thinking Kane will face his "brother" when the time comes, as the old Kane (masked, half-masked, whichever) will tear into the roster until Taker returns to confront him.

Goldberg making a return to take back what is his...the WHC. Really, Goldberg never lost that belt clean...in WCW or WWE.

With Mark Henry being unstoppable, and this entire Daniel Bryan MITB angle crashing and burning (seems that way, at least), it makes me wonder if they ditched their plans to fit Goldberg into the WHC scene, and the one that stops Mark.

Only problem is, nothing IN the video (visually) represents him. It would be completely random, unless it was Shane and Stephanie returning Goldberg, Vince behind it all, to take back the company.

I'd love to make sense of it, lol...just hard to.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> The logic I'm going by is that it's not Shane McMahon and Stephanie McMahon because there is no reason why it should be them. If I remember correctly Stephanie is still with the company..


Well, it could be Shane that's returning. "Stephanie" may just be part of the video to confuse us all, and yet, to signal a family faction.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm gettin' it out there now... I don't think it'll be Jericho or anybody like that, It could POSSIBLY be Taker, but that's because he's above every other guy..

They seem like promos for a force- or a man behind a force. NWO perhaps? But why is Nash still hanging around... DX? I really hope its McMahon with Shane / Steph, along with a bit of firepower... Should have let Brodus be the firepower!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> Well, it could be Shane that's returning. "Stephanie" may just be part of the video to confuse us all, and yet, to signal a family faction.


Maybe it's for the return of the whole McMahon family.


----------



## BigPawr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1/2/12

1-2+12= 11

Steve Borden = 11 Letters!

IT'S STING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Brye said:


> Yeah Jericho was trying to find out who it was until he got written off.





Cookie Monster said:


> Ah, thanks!


IIRC, he'd announced the figured out who it was, but before he could say who, Orton punted him.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> CHRIS Jericho has revealed that Fozzy are planning several major tours for the summer of 2012.
> 
> In response to fan questions on Twitter, Jericho revealed that Fozzy are looking at June for a UK tour and late Summer for a US tour. Fozzy have only just returned from a successful UK tour, but they have such a strong fanbase in the UK a future tour is already being planned.
> 
> Interestingly, Chris Jericho and Fozzy have no 2012 tour dates confirmed and none look set to be booked for the first half of 2012. This will add fire to the rumors that Chris Jericho is the man returning to the WWE on January 2, 2012. Of course, nothing has been confirmed by WWE and Jericho is adamantly refusing it is him.
> 
> --
> 
> You are right though, he loves to troll.


Strong fanbase? He played at the Talking Heads in Southampton, I've fucking played there (interesting fact: I genuinely have, I performed on the Talking Heads stage before Jericho did, Jericho copies me)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Haha. I'm happy folks are starting to think Shane and Steph. That's what I first thought when I saw the girl at the end lol. Next week the little boy is going to be standing holding the little girl's chopped off head signaling that he's coming for Steph's head and to take back the company. Then the next week another little boy will appear wielding a sledgehammer to take out little boy number one. The little girl will magically get her head back and join forces with sledgehammer boy, thus pitting little girl and sledgehammer boy against little boy one in a battle for power. On Jan 2nd, when the arena goes dark and we hear...HERE COMES THE MONEY...don't say I didn't tell you so.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Had anyone considered that it may in fact be the winner of Tough Enough, Andy Levine? It doesn't have to be a big name like Jericho or The Undertaker (even though I wish it was). It could just be the classic way of promoting a new star, through vignettes and mysterious video packages.


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its either Jericho or nWo or JBL 

*It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*




**Y*ear 2012
*2*nd of
*J*anuary

Y2J




January / 2 / 12 - J / B / L*


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Had anyone considered that it may in fact be the winner of Tough Enough, Andy Levine? It doesn't have to be a big name like Jericho or The Undertaker (even though I wish it was). It could just be the classic way of promoting a new star, through vignettes and mysterious video packages.


I lol'd.


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh dear I hope it's not Big Andy. :side:

In order of who I'd like it to be:
Dean Ambrose (Doesn't make any sense but meh)
Chris Jericho
JBL
Shane McMahon

In order of who I think it is:
Undertaker
Shane McMahon
Chris Jericho
JBL


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> Its either Jericho or nWo or JBL
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


That's the dumbest shit I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> That's the dumbest shit I've ever read on this forum.







U MAD?


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> U MAD?


Don't start that "U MAD" shit with me young man, now head back to school.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Had anyone considered that it may in fact be the winner of Tough Enough, Andy Levine? It doesn't have to be a big name like Jericho or The Undertaker (even though I wish it was). It could just be the classic way of promoting a new star, through vignettes and mysterious video packages.


So Andy is coming to take back what is his when he had nothing to begin with?


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The fact that Fozzy is doing a tour in the States is the only exciting thing I've seen in this thread.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would mark out if its jbl


----------



## GenericUsername

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Right, I'm going to release my clutch of straws and lay them out for you.


 What I take from the imagery of the ball rolling, is either, literally "setting the ball rolling" (a phrase which can be used to refer to the start of something. NWO 2.0, McMahon retribution, who knows?). Alternatively, I can see the ball taking some sort of journey, which begins in the first video when the ball disappears in the field, and ends with it disappearing at the feet of the girl in the second video. Perhaps the ball/"torch" is being passed from an unknown figure, to whoever the little girl symbolizes. Again, the McMahons come to mind here, Stephanie being the girl and Vince the dad. If we want to get technical, in kayfabe, Vince still owns WWE, John Lauranitis just runs the day to day operations of RAW.

Remaining on the theme of imagery, the shopping cart originally has a wheel on some sort of pronounced path/walkway. The cart is then seen to be toppled over, and not touching the path. This could refer to the phrase "treading the unbeaten path" (or a phrase similar to that). Yeah, that one's really fanciful...

 When the little girl appeared, the nursery rhyme "Monday's Child" forced its way to the forefront of my mind. It's one of those passages that I feel would fit right in, with the whole "spooky child recites verses" theme.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monday's_Child

Monday could simply be a reference to the day on which January the 2nd will fall upon. However, in the rhyme itself, Monday's child is fair of face, which I associated with an innocent type of face, the type you'd expect from a child. Anyway, I'm now wondering if these videos could follow the story of the rhyme? If so, next week with Wednesday's child, who is "full of woe", should be the creepiest video yet.

I'd also like to add a (further) random thought. As others have made associations with the videos and Fozzy lyrics, perhaps the "Sabbath day" part of the Monday's Child rhyme may be similar to the name of one of Jericho's favourite bands?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

60% chance it's Undertaker and 40% it's Jericho


----------



## Amsterdam

*January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

As much as the WWE Universe is talking about the 01/02/2012 promos being about Chris Jericho or The Undertaker, has anyone ever considered that maybe they're talking about Shane McMahon?

Has the idea that Shane McMahon is the familiar force that is coming to claim what is rightfully his (power and control of the WWE) from Triple H, and that John Laurinaitis and Kevin Nash have been working for him all along? It would turn out that it wasn't Triple H's father-in-law or wife that was the culprit, but his brother-in-law.

The imagery of a young school in a private school uniform, leads one to believe that his father has alot of money, and the final shot of a girl sitting behind him (possibly Stephanie McMahon) adds more to the case.

If I recall correctly, Shane left the company on January 1st, 2010. If this were his return, it would happen on January 2nd, 2012, which would explain the "Second" reference. 2nd day. 2nd coming. 

I'm just throwing this theory out here. It will probably be Chris Jericho or The Undertaker, but it might also be someone we least expect...


----------



## Brisbayne

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I'd mark hard for Shane-o-Mac, no doubt!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

When I saw the first video one of my first thoughts was Vince which then spread to Shane after reading some other theories. I'd like it to be Shane and for us to get a great big power struggle, that would be cool. The little boy in the video could relate to Shane and the girl to Steph. Who knows? But yeah, it's Taker lol.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I like Aksana's boobs.

Oh, sorry. Yeah, could be Shane O'Mac, why not.


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Shane = the end of the world? I know it's fun to speculate but it's the undertaker. I hope he returns as american badass-esc to he can talk on the mic.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*



Brisbayne said:


> I'd mark hard for Shane-o-Mac, no doubt!


As would I. 

Seriously. Alot of loose ends over the 2nd half of 2011 would DEFINATELY be cleared up and make sense if Shane were to come back.



> I like Aksana's boobs.


My sig gets that alot.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> People quote the Bible all the time for Gravitas.
> 
> As much as I'd love it to be Jericho it is most likely the Undertaker, legend that he is, getting his poor battered body wheeled out again.
> 
> I wouldn't look too much into the religious quotes people use it all the time just like Jules Winnifield did in Pulp Fiction, "...thought it was a cold blooded thing to say to a mother f***er before I popped a cap in his ass"


Yeah his old battered body that they recently said was in the best shape it's been in a while and he has absolutely no nagging injuries bothering him, right? He's perfectly fine, he's never had any super major injury in his career, a surgery here and there but nothing that made him gone for a year plus. Taker is in great shape for his age, he's not the broken down old man some of you for whatever reason think that he is.


----------



## tomfoolery

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Any one seen the new Twitter posts saying "you will either bow down. or WE will break you down. #itbegins2012 #second2012"

Interesting


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I've been thinking that maybe he'll be revealed as the anonymous Raw GM and there will be a power struggle between him and Ace. It makes sense with the video talking about how a familiar voice will arrive to take back what is his. If you look at it the Raw GM never officially arrived since he was anonymous and he was pushed to the side when HHH and Ace came in.


----------



## kennedyniles

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I really wish this would happen. To be honest, I'd rather see Shane O'Mac than the Undertaker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Here comes the moneeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## NJ88

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Nice theory, would make sense considering the videos. Plus a Shane power struggle with Johnny Ace would be pretty cool. That being said...it's probably Undertaker. I'm trained myself to expect Undertaker everytime videos like this air so that if it's not I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

HERE COMES THE MONEYYY

If I heard that in a WWE arena again, I'd mark so hard.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tomfoolery said:


> Any one seen the new Twitter posts saying "you will either bow down. or WE will break you down. #itbegins2012 #second2012"
> 
> Interesting


https://twitter.com/#!/itbegins20121

You do realise it is possible for anyone to create a Twitter account? I'm almost certain any WWE controlled account to do with this subject would either have "0 Following" or only have "1 Following". (that being the WWEUniverse's Twitter account)


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

As said in the main thread- I really think this will be a force, such as DX, NWO or hopefully the McMahons with some firepower (Brodus would have been ideal!)


----------



## Aid

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I'm still going with Rellik. It can't be anyone else. Rellik is Killer spelled backwards. The youtube account's age is 43. 43 backwards is 34, the age of Rellik. Coincidence? I think not.

Of course, it will probably be Jericho or Taker, but we will see.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tomfoolery said:


> Any one seen the new Twitter posts saying "you will either bow down. or WE will break you down. #itbegins2012 #second2012"
> 
> Interesting


I'm really beginning to believe it's not just a single person. The girl added shows that someone else is there too. Hopefully on tonight's smackdown there will be a third2012 and we can speculate ever further. I want it to be either jericho, taker, or nwo. I don't know how some of you even remotely think it's JBL, this has nothing to do with him even on a miniscule scale, this is as far FROM JBL that you can get.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tomfoolery said:


> Any one seen the new Twitter posts saying "you will either bow down. or WE will break you down. #itbegins2012 #second2012"
> 
> Interesting


Bow down...HHH? Break you down...DX? Buttons on the kids sleeve...DX? :shocked:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I like the idea of the 'ball rolling'. Swings probably have the same sort of feel to it too, maybe the force is swinging in someone else's direction or something along those lines.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Sadly, I probably think the fans would think they were at a Money in the Bank PPV and not even know who Shane McMahon was.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Jericho to win 2012 Royal Rumble!


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Like I said before, it will be the nWo. Right about the same time HHH should return with perhaps Shane and Steph or one of them to form DX because there would have to be a face stable to go against the heels trying to take over. I think things are starting to fall into place here.


----------



## zombiemaster

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I'm gonna be kinda annoyed if you're right, I'd never have guessed Shane

Would be cool though (Faaaaaaaaaaaaaar cooler than Undertaker return #110192972)


----------



## joshman82

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I thought about the possibility that it might be shane as well, but we're talking about almost 2 months of build up for...shane? really? i feel like that would be such a letdown when it happened. it makes sense, but this seems like such a long term tease that it would be another "it's christian" moment. if it was only a couple weeks, or maybe a month, yeah it would be fine. but idk...we'll see.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

I'm mainly concerned about how creepy these videos are. Chris Jericho would be nice.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*



Amsterdam said:


> As much as the WWE Universe is talking about the 01/02/2012 promos being about Chris Jericho or The Undertaker, has anyone ever considered that maybe they're talking about Shane McMahon?
> 
> Has the idea that Shane McMahon is the familiar force that is coming to claim what is rightfully his (power and control of the WWE) from Triple H, and that John Laurinaitis and Kevin Nash have been working for him all along? It would turn out that it wasn't Triple H's father-in-law or wife that was the culprit, but his brother-in-law.
> 
> The imagery of a young school in a private school uniform, leads one to believe that his father has alot of money, and the final shot of a girl sitting behind him (possibly Stephanie McMahon) adds more to the case.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Shane left the company on January 1st, 2010. If this were his return, it would happen on January 2nd, 2012, which would explain the "Second" reference. 2nd day. 2nd coming.
> 
> I'm just throwing this theory out here. It will probably be Chris Jericho or The Undertaker, but it might also be someone we least expect...


yeah but what is the meaning "the end of the world as we know it" if it is shane?



peowulf said:


> I like Aksana's boobs.
> 
> Oh, sorry. Yeah, could be Shane O'Mac, why not.


Maryse Boobs are better


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> 60% chance it's Undertaker and 40% it's Jericho


From the messaging to claim what is rightfully his takes me further and further form the Taker and closer and closer to Jericho... Imo its like 60% Jericho and 40% noone we'd considered.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That Twitter account is suspect. I just noticed this tweet from not too long ago:

https://twitter.com/#!/itbegins20121/status/139850523300990976



> I come to claim, what is mine. #itbegins2012 http://twitpic.com/7j491d


The picture is of the WWE championship.

Kind of throws a curveball into the mix.


----------



## Belal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think this is the return of taker AND kane. if you guys have noticed, both of these return promos came at the same time, both are creepy as hell and one is clearly showing kane, this must be for under taker. they are talking about destruction ect. only take deals with destruction next to kane.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also...



> time is running out for those who do not *bend to my will* they shall all be *tamed*. #itbegins2012


The Liontamer.



> kings and queens shall fall in line, with the *heart of a beast* everything shall be mine. #itbegins2012


Lion.



> only Rahab the harlot shall live, she and all that are with her in the house, because she hid the messenger that we sent


Rahab lived in Jericho.

-------

Feels like a faction that's returning, with Jericho as the leader. 

Even though this is confusing, it's actually fun. The WWE is doing a great job with this.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The thing that's getting me is that it is supposed to be the SECOND coming. That would imply that the person in question has not had multiple comebacks. This would be Jerhico's third coming and God knows how many for the Undertaker.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*

Its actually a really good theory .
I think you might be on to something .


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hbkmickfan said:


> The thing that's getting me is that it is supposed to be the SECOND coming. That would imply that the person in question has not had multiple comebacks. This would be Jerhico's third coming and God knows how many for the Undertaker.


The best guess I have right now is Shane returning, to take back the company, with help from a Jericho-led faction.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would rule out nWo as well if it's second coming as their second coming was when they came to the WWE in 2002. Although, it WOULD be their 2nd coming in the WWE as apposed to overall.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

End of the world as we know it? PG Era?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gotta be an invasion! Please let it be an invasion! 

NWO style. *Waits for Big Show to turn heel!*


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Imagine if a bunch of guys from the Attitude Era returned and invaded RAW and SmackDown.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> The best guess I have right now is Shane returning, to take back the company, with help from a Jericho-led faction.


I'm kind of hoping it's Shane to be honest.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Imagine if a bunch of guys from the Attitude Era returned and invaded RAW and SmackDown.


Yes! Bull Buchanan didn't return the other night for nothing!


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane VS HHH power struggle for the Ownership of entire company is too massive of a storyline for the incompetent WWE creative team to pull it off.

They will fuck it up for sure.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

fuck me this is confusing but awesome!


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Perhaps? :side:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

how do you guys know that twitter is an official wwe twitter and not just some random fanmade one? itbegins 20121? even if 2012 is taken i'm sure they could have named it something else. it just seems to easy to fake, the guy is just creative at writing and knows what we want to hear or something.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hbkmickfan said:


> The thing that's getting me is that it is supposed to be the SECOND coming. That would imply that the person in question has not had multiple comebacks. This would be Jerhico's third coming and God knows how many for the Undertaker.


It never says second coming.

Second day, second vid, but never second coming.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also, that Twitter page is bollox, obviously, but anyone who believed it should have figured out once he mentioned the "Bigger Picture".... I somehow doubt it's one more Wade Barrett faction, hah.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> It never says second coming.
> 
> Second day, second vid, but never second coming.



True, but the word second plays a large role in the videos, in fact in the 2nd video at least, the word "second" is the last thing we see.


----------



## Kirk angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

nWo or Y2J or JBL.

*It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*




**Y*ear 2012
*2*nd of
*J*anuary

Y2J


January / 2 / 12 - J / B / L*


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just dont see it being Taker or Jericho. 
Taker is too old to wrestle for four months. Plus, he already did this last year. 
Jericho woudn't come back for four or five months just to wrestle at Wrestlemania then go straight back on tour and have no time with his family? Who he just got back to after his recent tour.

Shane seems realistic. JBL isn't realistic but would be cool.
How about the Anon Raw GM coming back to get his power and be revealed? Stretching it. But it isn't Taker or Jericho.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kirk Angel, how about you stop posting the same comment over and over again. You aren't the only one making these ridiculous predictions based on numbers.

And your nWo theory is the worst theory on here.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My Analysis...


1. The rolling ball. Remind anyone of this? The Y2J timer turns to a ball, and it enters a maze of sorts. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpRCh524bsQ

2. Come back to claim what's his? Well Jericho ranted that everyone stole his shit, maybe he's coming back to punish those who mimic him? Jericho said this...

http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/wwe/chris-jericho-accuses-wwe-stars-of-stealing-his-ideas/

_Wrestlers stealing his moves and gimmicks in WWE today and lashing out at CM Punk for doing so: “There seems to be a lack of respect for the forefathers who came in and did it first and it’s not just [CM] Punk, it’s a whole litany of guys from Miz to Cody Rhodes to Mason Ryan to Sin Cara to Kelly Kelly, everybody is stealing moves, looks, ideas. Brian Pillman once told me if you want to make it in wrestling you have to do something that nobody has done before and nobody is doing that and they are coming off as second rate copies of Chris Jericho, and that’s maybe why these guys aren’t striking and I watch it and think, ‘Seriously, again?’

“A couple of years ago you had ‘Miz 4, John Cena 0′, where did that come from? Conspiracy Theory, where did that come from? Best in the World, where did that come from? Wearing suits, talking slow, using big words, using certain moves, you know Miz used the word “troglodyte” a few weeks ago and I’m like seriously? If there ever was a word associated with Chris Jericho that would be it. These guys have to start thinking of their own stuff and some times I see some of them and I’m like oh come on. It’s not like it’s influenced. At least give credit where credit is due.” 
_

3. The kids vocabulary, the Fozzy lyrics, the fact that these are cryptic videos that are 'hacking' WWE television.

4. 2012 is the end of the world on the Mayan calendar, 2000 was the Y2K bug, and 2007 was the 'second coming'. 

5. It all points to Jericho, but that door is open for Undertaker or Shane McMahon, but there is no doubt in my mind this video is intended for Jericho.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane McMahon would be interesting... haven't heard anything about him in years. I'd still prefer Taker or Jericho by far though... but I could live with it being Shane.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> Its either Jericho or nWo or JBL
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*



omg :lmao


----------



## Chibi

*Re: January 2nd, 2012 - Shane McMahon?*



Amsterdam said:


> As would I.
> 
> Seriously. Alot of loose ends over the 2nd half of 2011 would DEFINATELY be cleared up and make sense if Shane were to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> My sig gets that alot.


I gotta agree, all the words said and the imagery make more sense.

Also loving and laughing the logic of some people using maths and no logic to say 1 + 2 + 2012 equals whatever the fuck i think


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> nWo or Y2J or JBL.
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> HOLY! JUMP TO CONCLUSIONS MAT!!! Two words for you: NWO 2000. What would this be like their 6th or 7th incarnation...pssh...Second


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It has to be Stevie Ray. They will reform Harlem Heat. Tag Team. 2. Second Coming. Shot out of a cannon, just as plausible as every other knee jerk theory in here. Just calm down and see what they do on the 2nd...


----------



## gmount

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, i'm sorry but as much as i would love for it to happen, i don't think this video is for Shane O Mac AT ALL! i think you're looking too much into it, just think about it. The video is WAY too dark for Shane. I would never have associated anything in that vid with shane, its just too dark for someone like him. Jericho, Taker and the nWo are my guesses here, but again I think it is definitely Taker. 

I was 100% certain that 2-21-11 was Sting, all signs pointed to it, but i was wrong and so expecting shane o mac out of a video like this seems out of reach to me. 2-21-11 was very similar to Sting, this is not something similar to shane. 

as i said in my last post, i truly believe this is the return on the American Badass or something close to that character. A lot of things in the video are very close to Judgement Day 2000.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> Its either Jericho or nWo or JBL
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*
> 
> [/B]


"Woo,Woo,Woo,you know it"?

Ryder Revolution is taking full effect in 2012 lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL @ these nWo and Shane predictions. Come on guys, you aren't that naive.


----------



## holy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, i said it before on this thread, and imma say it again......this video is for undertaker and ONLY for Undertaker! Please,please, please, stop making up random theories and all of this other stuff. It is clearly Undertaker.

The dark atmosphere of the video just SCREAMS undertaker. Words like "destruction", "end of the world," etc just SCREAM that its Undertaker.

Shane McMahon? Vince McMahon? Chris Jericho? Come on guys, you are smarter than that.

This is going to be a repeat of what happened in the beginning of the year were everyone thought it was Sting but turned out to be Undertaker.

I am so confident that it's Undertaker that i am willing to leave this forum if I am wrong.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will fucking mark out if its shane but come on odds of that are very slim.Anyways at first i believed it was either undertaker or chris jericho but then in the second video a little girl shows up and im not sure what a little girl has to do with taker or jericho so i don't know.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



holy said:


> I am so confident that it's Undertaker that i am willing to leave this forum if I am wrong.




Quoted. Make sure you follow through.


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Once again, it's:

[Y]ear 2012
(2)nd
(J)anuary


----------



## CelticCross2010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ok so i'm confused now....i went to the youtube video channel for the first and the age says 43 and the the 2nd youtube channel is www.youtube.com/second2012 right? well i went there and the age says 22....and i see alot of people think the age of the first video is a clue. how?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wasnt there a link on SmackDown?


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LMFAO nWo? REALLY GUYS? Are you guys TRYING to look like fools like you did with "Sting"? CMON!


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Some "force" as the video says is coming to take back something that is rightfully his. As far as I can tell neither Undertaker or Jericho have had anything taken from them.

Now, the words "Force" and "Power" used in the promo's to me seems to be not just the return of a person, but the return of an entity, now bearing this in mind and thinking about who has had something taken from them, I have to think that it will be the McMahons, and I think it will be Shane and Stephanie and maybe Vince too.


----------



## gmount

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Wasnt there a link on SmackDown?


I think the link was the same as last night's RAW. or even last week's, but I'm sure it wasn't a new video.

and i agree with some of the posters above, there is no way its Shane O Mac guys, come on. the video is completely different to him


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane Mcmahon with Ryback and they take over the WWE leading to a doomsday type atmosphere


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My signature is the true person behind this "It Begins" calling it


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man you guys look way too deep into this. That JBL and nWo one is just ridiculous.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You guys are stupid....it's obviously the resurrection of Andre the Giant or Cyborg Edge who can now wrestle because he's a cyborg. You guys seriously need to think this through more if you haven't come up with those obvious answers.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DJ2334 said:


> You guys are stupid....it's obviously the resurrection of Andre the Giant or Cyborg Edge who can now wrestle because he's a cyborg. You guys seriously need to think this through more if you haven't come up with those obvious answers.


Good lord...... what if it's both.......


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would mark like a bitch if it was Shane. WWE needs Shane O'Mac now more than ever.


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's a student. In a classroom. Only one.

Matt Striker.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Quite surprised no one else spotted this at the end of the Jindal Mahal vs Justin Gabriel match on SmackDown as Ted DiBiase was walking up the ramp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5CQNwarId8

Cole for whatever reason says "I can't wait for January 2nd" (skip to 04:20 above)


----------



## Koko B Ware

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Eugene


----------



## Kenny

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Definitely Jericho.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> Quite surprised no one else spotted this at the end of the Jindal Mahal vs Justin Gabriel match on SmackDown as Ted DiBiase was walking up the ramp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5CQNwarId8
> 
> Cole for whatever reason says "I can't wait for January 2nd" (skip to 04:20 above)


very interesting...maybe it is the nwo or shano mac or something  why else would cole say that? He wouldn't say it if it is taker or y2j?


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> very interesting...maybe it is the nwo or shano mac or something  why else would cole say that? He wouldn't say it if it is taker or y2j?


how in the flying fuck did you draw that conclusion?


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Only one conclusion from Cole saying it at that point. Khali is coming back! 

Whoosh


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> how in the flying fuck did you draw that conclusion?


ok I jumped the gun a lil there lol, but I am sure it is not y2j or taker, why would cole say "i can't til january 2nd" he obviously knows who is coming back, and it maybe the mcmahons with a stable to claim back the wwe? I dunno this is confusing me even more


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> Quite surprised no one else spotted this at the end of the Jindal Mahal vs Justin Gabriel match on SmackDown as Ted DiBiase was walking up the ramp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5CQNwarId8
> 
> Cole for whatever reason says "I can't wait for January 2nd" (skip to 04:20 above)


Maybe because the holidays are over? And also it's the first WWE show of the year.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"shall arrive to claim what is his" makes me think of Raw is Jericho! However I seem to think it sounds like Undertaker, but then I think it's to early for him. Then I saw this video and thought it was clever, but with him in TNA I think Jericho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOfWbYA27M


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AttitudeEraBoy said:


> "shall arrive to claim what is his" makes me think of Raw is Jericho! However I seem to think it sounds like Undertaker, but then I think it's to early for him. Then I saw this video and thought it was clever, but with him in TNA I think Jericho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOfWbYA27M


if it ends up being sting I will slap the next woman i see


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd say Cole mentioned it simply to garner the date more attention.


----------



## Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Taker. I'm sure of it.


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So was the link shown on Smackdown a thrid one?


----------



## Tacticalpanic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

austin and triple H are coming back as the two man power trip to troll the IWC by winning all the belts off the younger talent.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



R'Albin said:


> So was the link shown on Smackdown a thrid one?


Nope.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought the rumour mill was supporting a Jericho return, but the video is a bit on the creepy side.
Other than the date maybe 'second' refers to somebody making their second run. Maybe it's Brock. There is a kind of 'impending appocalypse' theme which could refer to the devastation Lesnar would leave if he was coming back. 
Yeah, I know, it's pretty tenuous, and Dana isn't keen on Brock competing in the WWE but I can still dream.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dunno if this has already been noted but the age on the profile has been changed from 43 to 22, I'm guessing this means it is totally arbitrary and has nothing at all to do with the identity, however I'm pretty sure someone someone will come up with a completely mental equation that ends up as a cypher to show us that in actual fact The Shockmaster is debuting in January.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> Quite surprised no one else spotted this at the end of the Jindal Mahal vs Justin Gabriel match on SmackDown as Ted DiBiase was walking up the ramp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5CQNwarId8
> 
> Cole for whatever reason says "I can't wait for January 2nd" (skip to 04:20 above)


Personally I think he said it because he's a scrooge, Christmas is over all the new year celebrations are over etc by Jan 2nd...


----------



## I-Am-A-Giraffe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kirk angel said:


> nWo or Y2J or JBL.
> 
> *It is the ed of the (W)orld as you kn(O)﻿ it.*


My God, he could be on to something!




Wait...I've got it!

*It is the end of the world as you know﻿ it.*










YES! Tag Team match on January 2nd 2012!


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ :lmao


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol that would be pretty apocalyptic


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is it impossible for it to be a Brock Lesnar return? 

I'm still thinking that Brock/Undertaker wrestlemanina match is going to happen, make it happen!


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



I-Am-A-Giraffe said:


> My God, he could be on to something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...I've got it!
> 
> *It is the end of the world as you know﻿ it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Tag Team match on January 2nd 2012!


Nuh-uh....

Tag team MAIN EVENT! 

Holla holla!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fuck man I really want it to be Jericho but now I'm having my doubts  Why would the word second be associated with him?


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Fuck man I really want it to be Jericho but now I'm having my doubts  Why would the word second be associated with him?


Y2K2


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ScottishLuchador said:


> Dunno if this has already been noted but the age on the profile has been changed from 43 to 22, I'm guessing this means it is totally arbitrary and has nothing at all to do with the identity, however I'm pretty sure someone someone will come up with a completely mental equation that ends up as a cypher to show us that in actual fact The Shockmaster is debuting in January.


It's Ryback: Ryan Reeves (born November 10, 1981). And I hope it's not.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I*t i*s* the end of the world as you know﻿ it.

it IS Funaki


----------



## TheORKINMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All I'm going to say is if it's Ryback the WWE better prepare for the blowback of boos they will get.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> It's Ryback: Ryan Reeves (born November 10, 1981). And I hope it's not.


That Ryback gimmick was the pits. Actually it might not be worse than his over-stimulated cowboy gimmick.

I actually am not too sure why Reeves/Sheffield is as popular on here, he's never done anything particularly exciting, other than being bald and looking mental.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can imagine jericho coming back. Interrupting Punk, wearing a copy of his shirt..with Y2J instead of CM Punk and JERICHO on the front, back would say "Best in the world_ at what i do _.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ScottishLuchador said:


> I actually am not too sure why Reeves/Sheffield is as popular on here, he's never done anything particularly exciting, other than being bald and looking mental.


1) Works great big man matches.

2) Can talk.

3) Has charisma.

4)


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

dp


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Watch it be Trips, with the McMahons. HHH makes his return as COO, to take back his company. Pfft.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*It's not Shane O Mac , Nwo , Dx , it's to eerie / creepy for those!


It's Undertaker all over and not as ABA or Big Evil it's just Undertaker !!! Undertaker has to be buried alive or burned in a casket to come back as a diff persona eg Vinny Mac buries Taker alive he comes back from ABA/Big Evil to a reincarnation of the Deadman persona , and i'm not sure of when or who but he was buried alive to come back from being dead to the ABA. It's Taker and he's coming back to reclaim his yard ! Is it possible the girl and boy in the video signify the kids who play in takers yard and are forewarning us of his impending arrival to reclaim the yard and begin his path of destruction to wrestlemania . I don't think it's a coincidence that the Kane return promos are airing the same time , it's either going to be Brother of Destruction reunited or they will bring masked Kane back and he will cut a promo saying how the Undertaker burned his face forcing him to remask . *


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Eric Escobar.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Disco inferno? Just throwing it out there....


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

McMahon back with NWO!


----------



## NikZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You can tell just by the way the link is shown that the video is for Jericho. There really is no need for further interpretation of the video. It should be clear as day that it's him just by the date and the way of showing the link.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I beleive it is Jericho as well


----------



## #Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

could be mcmahon ...

taking back whats rightfully his as in control of the wwe
a familiar force

sounds mcmahon ish but also sounds jericho ish and taker ish  im confused


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

From LordsofPain:

As noted before, several people within WWE indicate that the cryptic videos that have been airing are for Chris Jericho's return in January. At the same time, some believe that the videos are for The Undertaker and *speculation is that they're meant for Jericho but if something falls through with his deal, they can be used for Taker's return.*

so this practically confirms that the first 2/21/11 promo was for Sting but the negotiations have fallen and then they put the Undertaker. Hope that Jericho returns on 1/2/2012.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> From LordsofPain:
> 
> As noted before, several people within WWE indicate that the cryptic videos that have been airing are for Chris Jericho's return in January. At the same time, some believe that the videos are for The Undertaker and *speculation is that they're meant for Jericho but if something falls through with his deal, they can be used for Taker's return.*
> 
> *so this practically confirms that the first 2/21/11 promo was for Sting but the negotiations have fallen and then they put the Undertaker. Hope that Jericho returns on 1/2/2012.*


Yeah I agree with the bolded part. It really looked like Sting for the first promo, and I believe that it was meant to be for him, but when talks fell through they decided to put it for Taker. I really hope Jericho actually signs though, seeing Jericho on WWE television in 2012 would fucking amazing. I honestly think that if him and CM Punk put thought and had a serious feud, it would be one of the greatest feuds of at least the past decade, and I'm not even overstating that. Their mic skills, in ring skills, charisma, ability to storytell in the ring, whatever you name it, they have it. It would be so fucking engaging I'm getting excited just thinking about it.

At the same time, if it is Taker, I'm still going to mark because it's motherfucking Undertaker. 

And last but not least, I still have hope in seeing Sting returning to the WWE for ONE Wrestlemania at least. He doesn't HAVE to but he would make so much money and shit from it, his popularity would skyrocket even more, and it would allow him to be inducted into the WWE hall of fame, even though it's a shitty HoF, it's still a HoF. I think he'll get inducted into the wrestling hall of fame though, he's up there in legendary figures.

edit: I mean just think about it for second, seeing fucking Sting in a wrestlemania main event, holy shit.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

shockmaster.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> And last but not least, I still have hope in seeing *Sting returning to the WWE* for ONE Wrestlemania at least. He doesn't HAVE to but he would make so much money and shit from it, his popularity would skyrocket even more, and it would allow him to be inducted into the WWE hall of fame, even though it's a shitty HoF, it's still a HoF. I think he'll get inducted into the wrestling hall of fame though, he's up there in legendary figures.


Sting has never been employed by the WWE though so it would be a debut not a return


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Undertaker! I am putting all my money on him now!


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet in this thread, but has anyone noticed the buttons on the kid's blazer? Someone in the comments section on YouTube pointed out that it looks like Taker's symbol and it kind of does if you look at it sideways. I wonder if that's a hint.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> so this practically confirms that the first 2/21/11 promo was for Sting but the negotiations have fallen and then they put the Undertaker. Hope that Jericho returns on 1/2/2012.


Sting himself says 2/21/11 was for him, but he could be bullshitting.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Tobyx said:


> Sting has never been employed by the WWE though so it would be a debut not a return


Well he was for about a week when WWE brought WCW in March 2001 but that is really crossing hairs.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really hope it does turn out to be The NWO just for pure laughs. I could just picture the dozens of threads that will come up every day of people who are stuck in the 90's complaining about how the WWE ruined The NWO. There is going to be people saying they should bring in Scott Hall even though he's hit rock bottom in every aspect of his life. There's going to be people saying they should bring in Hogan even though he's contracted with TNA for 2 more years. There's going to be people saying Sean Waltman should be brought in even though he hasn't been relevant for 11 years. And most of all people will be bitching when they fill up the stable with mostly young guys and have Cena and friends demolish them. There is just no limit to the sheer hilarious bitching and ignorance we will see.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> From LordsofPain:
> 
> As noted before, several people within WWE indicate that the cryptic videos that have been airing are for Chris Jericho's return in January. At the same time, some believe that the videos are for The Undertaker and *speculation is that they're meant for Jericho but if something falls through with his deal, they can be used for Taker's return.*
> 
> so this practically confirms that the first 2/21/11 promo was for Sting but the negotiations have fallen and then they put the Undertaker. Hope that Jericho returns on 1/2/2012.


Watch, it'll be The Undertaker and Jericho will say he was never even called by the WWE for a return. I hate this kind of dirstsheet stuff, it's just a cop-out so if it's not Jericho, but it's The Undertaker, they won't look wrong.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Sting himself says 2/21/11 was for him, but he could be bullshitting.


When, where? 

I don't believe that WWE would make a video for a person that they don't have under contract.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> When, where?
> 
> I don't believe that WWE would make a video for a person that they don't have under contract.


it is possible, I mean tna mocked that wwe promo for sting when they resigned him. IT was sort of like a "haha look bitches we got him again and you couldn't" sort of thing.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> - As noted before, several people within WWE indicate that the cryptic videos that have been airing are for Chris Jericho’s return in January. At the same time, some believe that the videos are for The Undertaker and speculation is that they’re meant for Jericho but if something falls through with his deal, they can be used for Taker’s return.
> 
> It has been confirmed that Jericho and WWE had a recent falling out over him not being included in the WWE ’12 video game. One WWE source made the point that Jericho may have missed out on five-figure royalties from not being in the video game but he wouldn’t let that cause him to miss out on a big WrestleMania payday.


Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still don't believe that initial report that said that Vince want's Jericho to come back to boost ratings. 

Since when has Jericho been a huge draw?


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't buy that report. I also dunno if it's Jericho, it's probably Taker, but I don't like the way that report sounds.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> I still don't believe that initial report that said that Vince want's Jericho to come back to boost ratings.
> 
> Since when has Jericho been a huge draw?


Yeah, Jericho's return is not gonna make a difference.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Yeah, Jericho's return is not gonna make a difference.


Maybe initially they will, for the big reveal. But I can't remember Jericho, no matter how over asa heel or face, being a huge draw.


----------



## hartlc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its taker to feud with masked kane for one last time which will eventually end in a Buried Alive Match a Wrestlemania where Taker wins and sends Kane with "their parents" then Taker makes his farewell speech the next night on Raw and claims its time to go and be with his brother and parents in heaven or hell (you choose)


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't like the whole "draw" concept. When WWE was at it's best, it was the WWE which was the real draw not a superstar, surely.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He was the Undisputed champion in 2002. At the same time, Triple H made his triumphant return, Austin and Rock were still active, and the nWo entered the WWE. All main points..........while Jericho was the first ever Undisputed champion.

There's your answer.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CelticCross2010 said:


> ok so i'm confused now....i went to the youtube video channel for the first and the age says 43 and the the 2nd youtube channel is www.youtube.com/second2012 right? well i went there and the age says 22....and i see alot of people think the age of the first video is a clue. how?


The age on first youtube channel was 43 but did you notice that on the second video it lasted 43 seconds.I'm willing to bet that since the second youtube channel age is 22 the third video will last 22 seconds


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Don't like the whole "draw" concept. When WWE was at it's best, it was the WWE which was the real draw not a superstar, surely.


You're too smart for this forum mate.


WWE doesn't think, "Jericho can't draw, we don't hype his return".

WWE think, "Jericho is a BIG motherfucking deal *6 time World Champ, 1st Ever Undisputed Champ* and his return will further help solidify WrestleMania's depth, Cena Vs. Rock will be the big deal, Jericho Vs. Punk will steal the show most likely".


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't think I can wait til monday for the next video lool


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> Don't think I can wait til monday for the next video lool


Fuck that.

I don't think I can wait till Jan 2nd lol.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> *JR on Taker's return*: _"There is rampant speculation as to when the Deadman will return, who he will wrestle at WM28, who wins, who loses in Miami, how many matches that Taker is planning on having before he retires and even more on his current hair style ... The Undertaker is WWE's most enduring star and 'The Streak' is as big a part of Wrestlemania as any thing on the card in the eyes of many fans. Adding the Undertaker to the WM28 mix, *say after the first of the year*, will add needed momentum to the April 1, 2012 event."_


Yeah, it's Taker lol.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Yeah, it's Taker lol.


Or just guessing like the rest of us.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

John Morrison?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

with the girl being Melina?


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think we can safely say it's not Melina or John Morrison.


----------



## Altintop

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is there a chance that Brock Lesnar returns to the company?


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

is this guy


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What ever happened to Hade Vansen anyway? His vignettes were awesome and wasn't he supposed to feud with The Undertaker? Did he ever actually debut?


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Looking back on it now I can see how some of you guys are correct. I believe the videos are generic enough to be for a number of differnet scenarios that the company is trying to play out and if they fall through then they have their trusty Taker backup plan. It happens all the time. You see them building something up and all of a sudden it just dissapears and they put the spotlight on something or someone else. Example most recently with the Anonymous Raw GM.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Don't like the whole "draw" concept. When WWE was at it's best, it was the WWE which was the real draw not a superstar, surely.


Amen (Y)


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> John Morrison?


Lol'd


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

in the second promo at 0.19 you can hear john cena so maybe cena heel turn?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Altintop said:


> Is there a chance that Brock Lesnar returns to the company?


No


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You know. A little part of me actually thinks it may be Kane.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This will take the Brodus route. Jan 2nd will come around and they'll be no sign of it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> You know. A little part of me actually thinks it may be Kane.


Their are already separate vignettes for Kane though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Haiti Kid said:


> Their are already separate vignettes for Kane though.


I know and I think they might be doing that to make people throw the idea of it being Kane out of the window. I still sort of think that the vignettes for Kane are OLD vignettes but they're using them now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

kane taker ryback and jericho will all appear that night


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it has something to do with barrets bigger picture


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone able to read any of the kid's writing? Thought I could make out "Law" at one point, something to do with Otunga for sure.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RevolverSnake said:


> it has something to do with barrets bigger picture


Yes. Taker returns for him.

I'm going with this today. My opinion changes daily.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I had a thought, since these are popping up during the Divas matcehs maaaayyyybe a permanent return of Lita or Trish? Leaning towards Trish as she she did get bypassed by Mickey for all time wins (right?) so what is hers, maybe she changes all back to Women's Championship instead of the Divas title??


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They've also popped up during Swaggers matches on Raw & Smackdown plus the Battle Royale from Tuesday night.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I missed those ones...damn I miss Trish & Lita, quick side note, I cannot remmeber which event it was but years ago in Boston I brought a "Lita 3:69" poster and she loved it and signed, had good seats near barrier, soo hot up close


----------



## RVDfan4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly still think it is going to be Raven with Stevie Richards at his side or could be Tommy Dreamer...whoever it is we still have 4 more Raws left until January 2nd 2012 so that means 4 mores videos to give us more clues. Also it seems the boy writing is getting more and more messed up as the videos progress, he kept shaking his head and looking over to the side. He just seemed distracted could be something there as well. I'm sticking with my Raven and Stevie prediction though. Until the next video at least.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> is this guy



lmao


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think ''IT'' will end up being a seperate brand/group. 

Headed by Vince, in which he has recruited various older superstars like Undertaker, Nash, Triple H, Booker T, Kane, Austin, Goldust, Jericho. To wage ''war'' on the newer generation of WWE.

nah, most likely it will be another dissapointment like the underweartaker returning.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying him.


----------



## Dub

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder how long it would take TNA to copy this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DubC said:


> I wonder how long it would take TNA to copy this.


Like 99% sure they've tried this sort of thing before.

(except they did it half assed like usual)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Fozzy's song "Wormwood" is about the end of the world. The dialogue in the promos reminds me of that. Not to mention, the bible passage the boy reads is the one about Jericho being destroyed.






I know Jericho is trying to make Fozzy and his Wrestling career two separate things though and they are working on a new album as well. So it is likley The Dull Man AKA Undertaker.. *




ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying him.


*Repped.*


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I've just noticed this after studying the vignettes again , i'm not sure if there's windows in the classroom or whatever the creepy kids are in , my point being if there's no windows would the said person " have to break the walls down" to get in ?



I still think it's Taker tho :flip, what I've noticed has sown a seed of doubt in my mind tho.*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Anyone able to read any of the kid's writing? Thought I could make out "Law" at one point, something to do with Otunga for sure.


It must be Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fargerov said:


> It must be Michael McGillicutty.


The Genesis is coming. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fargerov said:


> It must be Michael McGillicutty.


youtube comment



> Starting this moment, this moment right now, this will be the beginning...from now...this moment will commence.... will establish... currently the start of the origination...of the time of the beginning of the moment﻿ of establishment of... the moment... when the beginning of the start, of this time..this moment...it begins a renewed institution of this point whereupon there is a moment which is a foundation which... begins.. THE GENESIS... OF MCGILLICUTTY.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DubC said:


> I wonder how long it would take TNA to copy this.


They done a shite copy of the last one very quickly.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying him.


The first thought that I had when I saw the part where the girl and boy suddenly appear, reminded me of doing group projects in grade school. There was always the kid working diligently at their desk to complete the assignment while you had people messing around, just waiting for the hard worker to do everything for them.

Honestly, I don't think that interpretation is a stretch in the slightest.

You have this kid who is clearly dedicated to whatever it is that he is doing. He wears a pristine school uniform and he mostly keeps his head down, working.

Then, you have this other kid roll up, not in uniform, just sitting in the background doing nothing in particular. The juxtaposition of the two kids is pretty clear in this regard.

Although I'm not certain what the ball and swings have to do with it yet, it might deal with the idea of fooling around, playing, or something similar.

Either way, the difference in behavior and dress of the two kids seems to lend credence to the "I've worked hard and take this business very seriously; you, on the other hand, are simply riding my coat tails and do NOT taking this very seriously at all" thing.

Also, just for bonus fun, I think the shopping cart symbolizes the "cart coming off the tracks", i.e. whomever is coming back is "sick of it all."


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ArmyOfLove said:


> Once again, it's:
> 
> [Y]ear 2012
> (2)nd
> (J)anuary


Stop this crap. You are reaching so far it's not even funny.

[Y]ear 1840
[2]3rd
[J]uly

Do you see how easy this is?

As for the Fozzy lyrics, It's just a biblical thing and you could have found anything else they might have said in a Fozzy song.

On another note on smackdown the little smackdown logo thing stuffs up like a virus, that is more likely a y2j return. The It Begins thing is for The Undertaker. I'm pretty sure they're both coming back anyway so who cares.


----------



## LuvDaBoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think looking into lyrics of songs is reaching a bit. Remember when Jericho returned for the Save_Us promos? Jericho stated that all the writing and animations in the promos were just a bunch of meaningless words w/ no substance. IMO, I really hope it's Jericho, but if they can't reach a deal, the promos would work well with Taker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bubzeh said:


> My opinion changes daily.


This is me as well.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> On another note on smackdown the little smackdown logo thing stuffs up like a virus, that is more likely a y2j return.


You do realize that when that does that, it shows a link to the It Begins videos, in other words, the whole point of most of this thread.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> You do realize that when that does that, it shows a link to the It Begins videos, in other words, the whole point of most of this thread.


No I had no idea. In fact I had no idea about the It Begins videos until about an hour ago.

That doesn't change the fact that people are reaching with song lyrics and the year 2012 2nd/Jan bullshit.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho Orton Wrestlemania 28.

Or, if he wins the Rumble - Jericho Punk.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I said on the kane topic, if and that for me is a big IF that the WWE transform kane into his original personality and look with the mask and the hair and feels no pain, than that will overshadow the it begins return, because the original kane becomes not only a return everyone will talk about, but his impact could overshadow jericho if it indeed it is jericho. That is why the WWE have got to think about this, will they connect these promo's to the kane promo that his return could feel like the end of the world for all the locker room, especially if its classic kane which could rip anyone apart who stands in his way. That is why I do think it will be a mistake if they choose jericho, will they be at risk of the it begins promo being overshadowed by the return of the possible 98 demonic kane like JR used to say, but that is still a big IF I got to see it to believe it


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It makes me cringe how people are basing their theories on details like the buttons on the kids blazer, the word "law" on the piece of paper and even at one point someone suggested that because their were no windows in the room, someone would have to "break the walls down" to get inside. It's embarrassing to read. Do you really think that the WWE puts this much cryptic thought into a simple video package? This is the same company that did Katie Vick, Edge dressed as Ric Flair beating someone up on the motorway and Kane setting JR on fire while everyone watched. Think about it, not particularly intelligent videos are they?

But to the guy who said it's Morrison, that gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wouldn't anyone think if they sorted out the problems with lesnar, if they decided it would be brock he would bring a far greater impact than jericho


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> It makes me cringe how people are basing their theories on details like the buttons on the kids blazer, the word "law" on the piece of paper and even at one point someone suggested that because their were no windows in the room, someone would have to "break the walls down" to get inside. It's embarrassing to read. Do you really think that the WWE puts this much cryptic thought into a simple video package? This is the same company that did Katie Vick, Edge dressed as Ric Flair beating someone up on the motorway and Kane setting JR on fire while everyone watched. Think about it, not particularly intelligent videos are they?
> 
> But to the guy who said it's Morrison, that gave me a good chuckle.


Stop being so boring, man. People are just involved with it all and getting into it...


----------



## CC91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now ive thought about it, I don't think it will be The Undertaker unless he gets taken out by a monster when he returns in January.

The Undertaker is only going to be wrestling at Wrestlemania, so why would he come back in January? 

Which is why Brodus or Henry should take him out to set up the wrestlemania match


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Alright then, I'd rather be boring and realistic than analyzing the details of a child's blazer on a 30 second video. You win.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Alright then, I'd rather be boring and realistic than analyzing the details of a child's blazer on a 30 second video. You win.


Ooo, "realistic"! How exciting! I am absolutely interested in hearing what you have to say about this "It Begins" stuff. Clearly you're in this thread to read what people have to say about it, which means you undoubtedly have your own theory.

I would greatly appreciate a clear-headed and realistic interpretation of this professional wrestling angle. I think we ALL need to take a step back be more reasonable, to be honest. It would probably do us a world of good. Let's all listen to this guy blow our minds!!!

Please drop some truth on us, Sir. We, in this thread, are all clearly in dire need.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That was the whiniest post I've ever read.

He's entitled to his opinion that there's nothing in the video. I agree. I don't think there are any hidden messages. I also agree the "no windows/break the walls down" post was hilariously bad in its search for something exciting.

As much as you are allowed to enjoy making wild theories, we can enjoy scoffing at the more silly ones.

Carry on.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FF6Setzer said:


> Ooo, "realistic"! How exciting! I am absolutely interested in hearing what you have to say about this "It Begins" stuff. Clearly you're in this thread to read what people have to say about it, which means you undoubtedly have your own theory.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate a clear-headed and realistic interpretation of this professional wrestling angle. I think we ALL need to take a step back be more reasonable, to be honest. It would probably do us a world of good. Let's all listen to this guy blow our minds!!!
> 
> Please drop some truth on us, Sir. We, in this thread, are all clearly in dire need.


Clearly you missed the point, so well done on that. If I had a clear-headed interpretation of two videos that are both less than one minute long I would have offered it some time ago, the fact is that a lot of this speculation, such as blazer details and the lack of windows in the room is ridiculous. You can't say that it's Jericho, it's Undertaker, it's Batista and have your back up argument as little, insignificant details such as this. I am all up for speculation, I'm a wrestling fan of 20 years and I know that speculation and rumors comes with the programme, I fully understand that. But their is a fine line between logical reason and speculation that could come to fruition, and something like "I saw the word law, so it's definitely something to do with David Otunga", and that's a quote from this thread by the way. So take your childish sarcasm somewhere else.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Clearly you missed the point, so well done on that. If I had a clear-headed interpretation of two videos that are both less than one minute long I would have offered it some time ago, the fact is that a lot of this speculation, such as blazer details and the lack of windows in the room is ridiculous. You can't say that it's Jericho, it's Undertaker, it's Batista and have your back up argument as little, insignificant details such as this. I am all up for speculation, I'm a wrestling fan of 20 years and I know that speculation and rumors comes with the programme, I fully understand that. But their is a fine line between logical reason and speculation that could come to fruition, and something like "I saw the word law, so it's definitely something to do with David Otunga", and that's a quote from this thread by the way. So take your childish sarcasm somewhere else.


Ha, to be honest, throughout the course of that post I was fluctuating between whether or not I wanted to be snarky and actually had a genuine interest in hearing your perspective on the matter. I suppose it ended up topping out as the former. No big deal.

The fact is that people should not be chastised for being marks and seeing things in the videos that point to utterly illogical things. If you have no interpretation of your own, then it leads one to believe that you have come here seeking discussion and potential answers. Why else would you stroll into this thread, right? This is just all in good fun; take it as such. If my sarcasm clouded that message, then I apologize. Perhaps it was too thick.

At any rate, let's get past it; what do you think this angle is pointing towards thus far? Any far-flung ideas of your own?


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Anyone able to read any of the kid's writing? Thought I could make out "Law" at one point, something to do with Otunga for sure.


The Last Outlaw?

OMG, I cracked it.:shocked:


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Alright then, I'd rather be boring and realistic than analyzing the details of a child's blazer on a 30 second video. You win.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Cool Cat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Most likely the video is for Undertaker, But im hoping its for Jericho.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



peowulf said:


> The Last Outlaw?
> 
> OMG, I cracked it.:shocked:


LOL! Fucking repped.



Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Alright then, I'd rather be boring and realistic than analyzing the details of a child's blazer on a 30 second video. You win.


Holy shit, you're right. Think about it, there's a ball, a swing, and a shopping cart. What do those 3 things have in common? They're in the video teaser for a returning or debuting wrestler coming on January 2nd. Guess who is in charge of the company making the video? Yep. Vince McMahon. Guess who he has on his roster? Many people, but in particular The Undertaker and possibly Chris Jericho! Holy shit, this means it's either Undertaker or Chris Jericho. What if, it's someone ELSE?! Like Batista?! Those 3 guys have one thing in common, they're not on WWE TV right now? But guess who is? DAVID MOTHERFUCKING OTUNGA! :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbeeayJeI8&feature=related


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PHP:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWbeeayJeI8&feature=related


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How do I put just the video instead of a link? I tried making it easier, but I ran across that pretty neat video.


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is the "Big Picture" that Wade was talking about. "It Begins" starts with the "Big Picture".


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ColtonSoFresh said:


> How do I put just the video instead of a link? I tried making it easier, but I ran across that pretty neat video.



embed it.

put


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think its jericho cause Y =year 2012, 2= 2nd, j= january THEREFORE EQUALS Y2J


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its Chyna lol


----------



## BTEILNLAE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TMPRKO said:


> embed it.
> 
> put


looks and feels like jericho...


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For a minute there when they did the affect with the eye, I thought they were going the route of the "Ryback", or Skip Sheffield return/debut. In any case the last 10 seconds pretty much screamed Jericho.


----------



## Kaneniteforever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its actually for 2 superstars, its mainly for Chris Jericho, but he is upset with wwe that he isnt in the wwe 12 game, and some other reasons he is reluctant to sign a deal with the wwe, in that situation, Wwe will use the video for Undertakers return instead. So atm the promo is for Jericho, unless he doesnt sign a deal. So at this stage either we're gonna see Jericho or Undertaker. I think jericho was pissed coz he would of been gettin royalties either in the 5 or 6 figure mark. but there is speculation if Jericho doesnt sign a deal, that he'll return sometime later in 2012.

Source: Sesscoops/Sescoops... watever way they spell it


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If thats not Shane o mac then it could be the former Raw's Anonymous GM, to take back his job from john L


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

January 2nd, 2012 is not when the Undertaker returns. January 2nd, 2012 is not when Jericho returns. January 2nd, 2012 is when IT begins. and by IT, I mean John Cena's heel turn.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Rene Dupree and Kenzo Suzuki returns.


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ive gone full circle again i reckon its for vince nah scrap that obviously it is Funaki he rreffed tonight/last night at a raw event


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is that 3rd video even legit or is it just fan made?


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TMPRKO said:


>


Hold up freeze the video at 18 seconds.

You see a swing. You know what rhymes with swing. STING!!!!!11

Can't wait to see the icon in WWE against Taker.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its going to be a huge disappointment if it turns out to be the Undertaker.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Its going to be a huge disappointment if it turns out to be the Undertaker.


Good thing it's Sting then.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> Is that 3rd video even legit or is it just fan made?


It's definitely not legit, but people keep posting the fucking thing.... :cussin:


----------



## Zedders

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's definitely Jericho.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> It's definitely not legit, but people keep posting the fucking thing.... :cussin:


Would be nice if people posted the LEGIT vid and not one they pull out their arse


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Have a feeling its for Taker, But hoping its for Jericho.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think its jericho but its possible that they will just disappoint with ryback or some shit like that


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's not jericho, i would be extremely disappointed !


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> i think its jericho but its possible that they will just disappoint with ryback or some shit like that


Yeah could be ryback, terminator gimmick/end of the world.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It will be Taker, Mark my words


----------



## DoctorDeuce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont think its Taker, they did that last year! 
n plus, i dont think its dark enuff 2 b Kane or Taker.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


>


:lmao Never gets old lol.


----------



## kennedyniles

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

January 2nd will be in Memphis and Jerry Lawler will be competing...Imagine if the big return was Andy Kaufman!


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



kennedyniles said:


> January 2nd will be in Memphis and Jerry Lawler will be competing...Imagine if the big return was Andy Kaufman!


Won't be him.

He's got no guts


----------



## tommo010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


>


JR's greatest line "Aww Son of a Bitch!"


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the rumour going round is that it isn't the return of any previous wrestler but simply the start of the Road to Wrestlemania as it's the first show of the New Year.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No way would they be THAT stupid


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> No way would they be THAT stupid


:lmao that's putting it nicely bro


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

RTWM already sorta started with Rock/Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> :lmao that's putting it nicely bro


Thing is. Knowing the WWE, it probably is. fpalm


----------



## AntMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



wrestlingfanatic24 said:


> I said on the kane topic, if and that for me is a big IF that the WWE transform kane into his original personality and look with the mask and the hair and feels no pain, than that will overshadow the it begins return, because the original kane becomes not only a return everyone will talk about, but his impact could overshadow jericho if it indeed it is jericho. That is why the WWE have got to think about this, will they connect these promo's to the kane promo that his return could feel like the end of the world for all the locker room, especially if its classic kane which could rip anyone apart who stands in his way. That is why I do think it will be a mistake if they choose jericho, will they be at risk of the it begins promo being overshadowed by the return of the possible 98 demonic kane like JR used to say, but that is still a big IF I got to see it to believe it


Kane would overshadow Jericho? I don't know about that.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What ever happened to Hade Vansen anyway? His vignettes were awesome and wasn't he supposed to feud with The Undertaker? Did he ever actually debut?


Sadly, no.



Sarcasm1 said:


> Rene Dupree and Kenzo Suzuki returns.


That would be awesome beyond words.



Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah could be ryback, terminator gimmick/end of the world.


The video does have a Terminator vibe. But what about the girl? Shit, I don't know. Maybe next week it'll become clearer.



Werb-Jericho said:


> the rumour going round is that it isn't the return of any previous wrestler but simply the start of the Road to Wrestlemania as it's the first show of the New Year.


That doesn't make any sense. A familiar force is the RTWM? Right.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone else think Kane will return on the 2nd which will get people thinking, oh it was Kane after all only for the real person to maybe come out at the end and interfere in a match or do something big?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Does anyone else think Kane will return on the 2nd which will get people thinking, oh it was Kane after all only for the real person to maybe come out at the end and interfere in a match or do something big?


I think Kane and Taker will both return


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Apparently he's back in the gym and looking to regain his size he had? He still looks smaller than in his peak WWE days, but maybe outside shot it could be used for Batista. 

Still think the video is designed to mean Jericho, unless he bails on the company.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd mark out hard if this was for Jericho and he makes a return as a heel in January claiming the world to end or something. I don't know what kind of ideas they have in mind for a possibile Jericho return but I just want to see the guy back. Even though I wouldn't mind seeing Undertaker return I think they are predictable if this ends up being an Undertaker preview. I've heard WWE's intentions are for it to be for Jericho but if they can't get on good terms to agree with Jericho on a return than they will simply switch it to being for Undertaker. What do you guys believe is the most likely scenario at this point in time?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk just tweeted calling someone a parasite. I really hope it's one of those feuds that start over the internet, fuck yes, keep using Jericho's shit so he has a reason to come back!


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kane isn't gonna overshadow Jericho or any of the top talents in wwe


----------



## AntMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Batista's head looks too big for his body now.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Punk just tweeted calling someone a parasite. I really hope it's one of those feuds that start over the internet, fuck yes, keep using Jericho's shit so he has a reason to come back!


Heh, that only comes a day after Jericho called Punk a mark via Twitter.

I also hope this is just a very quiet back and forth over the internet until there's a sudden confrontation in January.

God I miss Jericho...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm not sure what's the big deal about Kane's return. He was a glorified jobber in his most recent run and I don't even think a hype up preview for the guy is necessary. I guess they are adding the mask dimension back to his character so that will spark a little interest but I kind of think it's outdated in today's Wrestling, especially WWE.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its jericho! familiar face coming back to seek what is his! HE IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT HE DOES! AND HE IS TAKING THAT BELT FROM PUNK!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If CM Punk puts on a program with Jericho, that may be one of the best feuds in recent memory IMO. Just don't have Nash interfere and then Chris Jericho turns face to team up with CM Punk lol.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/1202/547244/chris-jericho/


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only reason I think these videos are for Jericho, is because the link for each video has shown up in the little Twitter box that pops up on RAW and Smackdown. Jericho uses Twitter, hence why I feel it's him returning on January 2nd. 

Maybe we'll find out who the anonymous RAW GM is, or maybe the anonymous RAW GM returns that night. We haven't heard anything about that as of late, they just kinda brushed that off to the side. Hell, the laptop isn't even at ringside anymore I don't think. Maybe we were just expected to forget about the anonymous RAW GM or something, lol. 

As of now, my money is on Jericho returning on 1/2/2012.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

well y2j isn't a "force" never has and never will be, this is why I think it is Taker


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I haven't looked through this lot very much but just a thought (kinda like people suggested about the 21/2/11 (sorry, I'm English, I date THAT way round). ARe the promo's being aired like prequels/in reverse? At the end of the first one, he stops writing and looks up. Yet in the 2nd one he's still writing. Just a thought :S 

I think these references to 'end of the world' are for a Skip Sheffield return (Ryback debut), personally. Could easily be Y2J or Taker (which would suit me fine) but they don't quite fit the videos properly imo.

The ball thing (AND it keeps moving, disappearing) reminds me of the Terminator (as do 'end of the world' references). This 'time-travel' idea is why I suggest the reversing videos, but only my hunch.


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still going with if it was truly Undertaker, wouldn't they show this stuff on TV instead of some subliminal YouTube thing that possibly a lot of people could not even see?

It very well could be Ryback, but I'm hoping its not.

This seems more up Jericho's alley with the whole online thing. But I'm not 100% sold on the idea yet.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It Begins.....rearrange that and you get: I be Sting!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!11!


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



KaylaLynn said:


> I'm still going with if it was truly Undertaker, wouldn't they show this stuff on TV instead of some subliminal YouTube thing that possibly a lot of people could not even see?
> 
> It very well could be Ryback, but I'm hoping its not.
> 
> This seems more up Jericho's alley with the whole online thing. But I'm not 100% sold on the idea yet.


They ARE on TV.....during Raw and SD.......


----------



## KaylaLynn

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> They ARE on TV.....during Raw and SD.......


I know THAT. I mean with the pop up that some people may or may not see and have to go to the YouTube link. Its not ON TV like the Kane promo is and some of the past Undertaker return promos, you know?


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The first one certainly was. And I'm CERTAIN the second one was on during Raw but maybe not.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Neither of them were actually shown, just the links in the Twitter bar.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would fucking mark if it's Jericho.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hoping for Jericho. Would be ecstatic for Batista as well (although we all know that is pretty unlikely).

I could see it being tied into 'masked Kane' though, or it could just be Undertaker's return, which would be beyond disappointing (mainly because we already know he's coming back).


----------



## airtrent73

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I see this.

January 2, 2012. The Miz has just won another match on Raw through some cheap dirty tactic. While Cole is busy cumming his pants because the Miz just won, the Miz begins another one of his pointless rants about being awesome and all of that shit. Then the lights go out. Everyone screams like crazy. Is it Kane? Is it the Undertaker? Is it Jericho? The lights come back on...
And standing on the turnbuckle, both fingers pointed straight to the sky, is MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE! He delivers his panted axe-handle to the Miz, sending him tumbling out of the ring. Savage picks up the mic Miz was holding and says,"Oooooooooooooohhh Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahh! Fooled you all, DIG IT! The rumors of the Macho Man's demise have be greatly exaggerated! YEAH!"

Then I wake up that Monday morning and later that night, watch another pointless Taker return and shake my head.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe it's the return of.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtdRxsP1gWk&feature=related


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



airtrent73 said:


> I see this.
> 
> January 2, 2012. The Miz has just won another match on Raw through some cheap dirty tactic. While Cole is busy cumming his pants because the Miz just won, the Miz begins another one of his pointless rants about being awesome and all of that shit. Then the lights go out. Everyone screams like crazy. Is it Kane? Is it the Undertaker? Is it Jericho? The lights come back on...
> And standing on the turnbuckle, both fingers pointed straight to the sky, is MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE! He delivers his panted axe-handle to the Miz, sending him tumbling out of the ring. Savage picks up the mic Miz was holding and says,"Oooooooooooooohhh Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahh! Fooled you all, DIG IT! The rumors of the Macho Man's demise have be greatly exaggerated! YEAH!"
> 
> Then I wake up that Monday morning and later that night, watch another pointless Taker return and shake my head.


Ummm....Savage is dead.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd say that was why he ended up waking up and realising it was an Undertaker return that night instead..


----------



## fraze316

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It would be a bigger deal if it was Jericho or Batista. If it is the Undertaker eh


----------



## tommo010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



airtrent73 said:


> I see this.
> 
> January 2, 2012. The Miz has just won another match on Raw through some cheap dirty tactic. While Cole is busy cumming his pants because the Miz just won, the Miz begins another one of his pointless rants about being awesome and all of that shit. Then the lights go out. Everyone screams like crazy. Is it Kane? Is it the Undertaker? Is it Jericho? The lights come back on...
> And standing on the turnbuckle, both fingers pointed straight to the sky, is MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE! He delivers his panted axe-handle to the Miz, sending him tumbling out of the ring. Savage picks up the mic Miz was holding and says,"Oooooooooooooohhh Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahh! Fooled you all, DIG IT! The rumors of the Macho Man's demise have be greatly exaggerated! YEAH!"
> 
> Then I wake up that Monday morning and later that night, watch another pointless Taker return and shake my head.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

''IT'' is the conspiracy Truth has been talking about. IT will involve Vince.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fargerov said:


>


haha I was just watching that movie


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im really starting to think its Vince McMahon now lol


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> The first one certainly was. And I'm CERTAIN the second one was on during Raw but maybe not.


Neither has been shown on TV. Other than the links briefly appearing on the Twitter graphic, its been a strictly online thing.


----------



## airtrent73

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Ummm....Savage is dead.


No shit, Sherlock. Thus the crack about "Fooled you all" and the image of me waking up the next, BECAUSE THE WHOLE THING WAS A FUCKING DREAM. Nice to see people can't tell that this was all a joke.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LarryCoon said:


> Kane isn't gonna overshadow Jericho or any of the top talents in wwe


Masked Kane > Randy Orton popularity


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think this means that itbegins isn't for him though, why would they spoil a return with vignettes at a house show?


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, first thing: it has to be Undertaker. The words FORCE, POWER, WRATH, DESTRUCTION must indicate him....how many times have we heard JR saying: "so and so is facing the wrath of the phenom" during a match? Many times. Atleast these words cannot refer to Y2J by any means.

The doubt I am having is which gimmick will he return in? The video clearly shows an OLD SCHOOL, so maybe he returns in first old school gimmick. But that seems less likely. 

On the other hand , HHH said on RAW after wrestlemania that what he saw was a MAN, a MAN who was willing to destroy himself to keep that streak intact. That might suggest that he is supposed to be back as a man, The American Badass. 

But I can't guess the storyline, maybe BOD reunite, Badass Taker and Masked Kane together could kick some asses , or maybe they go for a Taker vs Kane angle, which I don't want personally.

For people who want to see y2j, maybe there will be a double return like last time, though less likely. However, these promos have to be for Taker.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Well, first thing: it has to be Undertaker. The words FORCE, POWER, WRATH, DESTRUCTION must indicate him....how many times have we heard JR saying: "so and so is facing the wrath of the phenom" during a match? Many times. Atleast these words cannot refer to Y2J by any means.
> 
> The doubt I am having is which gimmick will he return in? The video clearly shows an OLD SCHOOL, so maybe he returns in first old school gimmick. But that seems less likely.
> 
> On the other hand , HHH said in RAW after wrestlemania that what he saw was a MAN, a MAN who was willing to destroy himself to keep that streak intact. That might suggest that he is supposed to be back as a man, The American Badass.
> 
> But I can't guess the storyline, maybe BOD reunite, Badass Taker and Masked Kane together could kick some asses , or maybe they go for a Taker vs Kane angle, which I don't want personally.
> 
> For people who want to see y2j, maybe there will be a double return like last time, though less likely. However, these promos have to be for Taker.


This. It is for Taker IMO and he is coming back as a the american badass for his final few years in world wrestling entertainment before retirement (which I think will be Wrestlemania 30)


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think its JBL to take over from Cole in the run up to wrestlemania


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It would be a huge disappointment if it turns out to be taker.

Why does WWE even bother with this hype videos if its just taker returning for the 100th time?


----------



## freeze

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It might be y2j but if its taker I will be dissapointed


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker needs to do other stuff rather than just wrestlemania. It's so boring. He's boring.


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Undertaker needs to do other stuff rather than just wrestlemania. It's so boring. He's boring.


After the career he's had the dedicated he's given the WWE and his fans, im sure your stupid contribution matters to him.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> It would be a huge disappointment if it turns out to be taker.
> 
> Why does WWE even bother with this hype videos if its just taker returning for the 100th time?


Well you are just a taker hater who posts idiotic comments in all taker related threads. Why do you bother to visit threads related to him if you don't like the man?

Anyway the fact is that irrespective of you care or not for taker's 100th or 500000th return, many many people do and WWE knows that well. Anyway this return is definitely going to be accompanied by a gimmick change. So talk less.


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It should be either Dean Ambrose or Brodus Clay, Taker or Jericho would be a disappointment.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Undertaker needs to do other stuff rather than just wrestlemania. It's so boring. He's boring.


Newsflash little man: He has been doing "other stuff" till 2010, he competed in NOC, vengeance and bragging rights and had regular smackdown appearances, sometimes even on raw in those 3-4 months. And soon after mania he was involved in matches with Mysterio, Swagger etc.

Only mania schedule has just been followed in 2011 for your info. What else do you expect after 20 years of brutal career he has had? 

Get a life instead of talking trash, dude.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Undertaker needs to do other stuff rather than just wrestlemania. It's so boring. He's boring.


You can't be any more than 15 years old


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Creme De La Creme said:


> You can't be any more than 15 years old


Far Older my friend.

One of my favourite wrestlemania memories was undertaker vs giant gonzales at WM9, when he was choked out with chloroform, yet came back out from the back. Plus the ministry of darkness genuinely used to freak me out.

I just find undertaker now boring. It's no good coming back from now on once a year It's shit. Sorry I don't find undertaker entertaining anymore.




madmania12 said:


> Newsflash little man: He has been doing "other stuff" till 2010, he competed in NOC, vengeance and bragging rights and had regular smackdown appearances, sometimes even on raw in those 3-4 months. And soon after mania he was involved in matches with Mysterio, Swagger etc.
> 
> Only mania schedule has just been followed in 2011 for your info. What else do you expect after 20 years of brutal career he has had?
> 
> Get a life instead of talking trash, dude.


Who's trash talking? I'm giving my opinion 'little man', 'get a life' Oh dear you condescending little bellend.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Far Older my friend.
> 
> One of my favourite wrestlemania memories was undertaker vs giant gonzales at WM9, when he was choked out with chloroform, yet came back out from the back. Plus the ministry of darkness genuinely used to freak me out.
> 
> I just find undertaker now boring. It's no good coming back from now on once a year It's shit. Sorry I don't find undertaker entertaining anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's trash talking? I'm giving my opinion 'little man', 'get a life' Oh dear you condescending little bellend.


Well one of your favorite mania moments certainly speaks a lot for your choice. Anyway this thread is about who you think the It begins promo is for and not for posting your silly stupid little opinions on who is boring or entertaining, boy. Who cares anyway what you find boring or shitty? We find you lame, boring and shitty. Keep crying and whining like the frustrated loser you are.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Well one of your favorite mania moments certainly speaks a lot for your choice. Anyway this thread is about who you think the It begins promo is for and not for posting your silly stupid little opinions on who is boring or entertaining, boy. Who cares anyway what you find boring or shitty? We find you lame, boring and shitty. Keep crying and whining like the frustrated loser you are.


Oh dear. I wasnt crying or whining, expressing my opinion. My opinion clearly offends you, you sad cunt. Frustrated loser? Frustrated about wrestling? Haha. You stupid Twat. 

It's an internet forum, you must know how one works by now? You offer an opinion, like everyone. Don't go throwing your toys out your pram because you don't like it.

Back to the point. I was hoping it's not for the undertakers return, since he would just be coming back for mania. Which would just be boring. Since all he's about is the streak now.

Don't get me wrong, i like the 'Taker, his character is just boring to me. Im sure you think im attacking the Man. I'm not.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Oh dear. I wasnt crying or whining, expressing my opinion. My opinion clearly offends you, you sad cunt. Frustrated loser? Frustrated about wrestling? Haha. You stupid Twat.
> 
> It's an internet forum, you must know how one works by now? You offer an opinion, like everyone. Don't go throwing your toys out your pram because you don't like it.
> 
> Back to the point. I was hoping it's not for the undertakers return, since he would just be coming back for mania. Which would just be boring. Since all he's about is the streak now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i like the 'Taker, his character is just boring to me. Im sure you think im attacking the Man. I'm not.


Your laughable comments don't offend anyone, you moaning bitch. btw after 20 years of brutal career, if you expext him to wrestle every week then you are a fucking retarded moron, which I am sure you are. Possibly got it from your little idiotic parents. Just expressing my opinion. 

So get ready to be bored, there is not a damn thing you can do to stop his return. And ya first try out something like this for even 2 years and then talk. Bloody troller.

Probably you didn't read that he is expected to return as badass, for the sake of a change.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol you two are getting so angry over the Undertaker hahahaha.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Your laughable comments don't offend anyone, you moaning bitch. btw after 20 years of brutal career, if you expext him to wrestle every week then you are a fucking retarded moron, which I am sure you are. Possibly got it from your little idiotic parents. Just expressing my opinion.
> 
> So get ready to be bored, there is not a damn thing you can do to stop his return. And ya first try out something like this for even 2 years and then talk. Bloody troller.


Didnt realise Taker was your grandad. My reasoning is very clear. If he can't do it everyweek retire? Or i'd like him to have one very big storyline, then leave. 

Funny how you are so offended by my opinion of the way taker is now. Bless, getting offended by pixels on a screen.

I'm done talking to you. Im scared for your keyboard, im afraid you might smash it up. If the pixels say something you don't like.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Didnt realise Taker was your grandad. My reasoning is very clear. If he can't do it everyweek retire? Or i'd like him to have one very big storyline, then leave.
> 
> Funny how you are so offended by my opinion of the way taker is now. Bless, getting offended by pixels on a screen.


As I said, WWE will do as they choose to and what you want does not matter. He will retire when he chooses and he will do that soon for sure.

Taker is not my grand dad but he is like God for me. I respect him a lot.

Anyway let's stop these out of the topic posts.

Me too have no interest talking to a sick retard, go to hell which is the best place for a wicked lot like you


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Your laughable comments don't offend anyone, you moaning bitch. btw after 20 years of brutal career, if you expext him to wrestle every week then you are a fucking retarded moron, which I am sure you are. Possibly got it from your little idiotic parents. Just expressing my opinion.
> 
> So get ready to be bored, there is not a damn thing you can do to stop his return. And ya first try out something like this for even 2 years and then talk. Bloody troller.
> 
> Probably you didn't read that he is expected to return as badass, for the sake of a change.



Where did he say he was expecting Undertaker to wrestle every week?

His opinion is that the Undertaker's character is stale, and his once-a-year returns don't have the excitement they used to due to the fact that they are (let's be honest) always the same now and the glaring fact that Taker doesn't lose at Mania, which makes the match (IMO and clearly some other's) less interesting than many find them.

It's amusing how you've attempted to make out that Mr Botch is angry or upset by your comments, when it seems plainly obvious to me that he stated his opinion, YOU took exception to it (because, I imagine, you are a big 'Taker fan and aren't the most mature of fellows) and started insulting him, and, rather pathetically, his parents for some reason.

Way to sound like a big man 



The point is, that if these vignettes are for a familiar Undertaker return then many people will be disapointed.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dyl said:


> Where did he say he was expecting Undertaker to wrestle every week?
> 
> His opinion is that the Undertaker's character is stale, and his once-a-year returns don't have the excitement they used to due to the fact that they are (let's be honest) always the same now and the glaring fact that Taker doesn't lose at Mania, which makes the match (IMO and clearly some other's) less interesting than many find them.
> 
> It's amusing how you've attempted to make out that Mr Botch is angry or upset by your comments, when it seems plainly obvious to me that he stated his opinion, YOU took exception to it (because, I imagine, you are a big 'Taker fan and aren't the most mature of fellows) and started insulting him, and, rather pathetically, his parents for some reason.
> 
> Way to sound like a big man
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, that if these vignettes are for a familiar Undertaker return then many people will be disapointed.


Read his next post kid, that is exactly what he expects, him wrestling every week or else retire.

I know that the same gimmick for 7 years is stale, so I mentioned 2-3 pages earlier that this time it will be probably be with a badass gimmick. 

By the way in every streak match there is a moment of doubt where everybody thinks this is the end. That is the whole point of it. He does not need to lose to make the match interesting.

by the way far more people will be happy to see him return than people who will be disappointed. Atleast that's what I got from reading many threads about this topic. For the minority, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT THEY THINK.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Read his next post kid, that is exactly what he expects, him wrestling every week or else retire.


Woah, this is not what I expect. Just a suggestion to his problem of not being able to do it every week (which you pointed out in the first place not me). My other suggestion was also one last big storyline.

I'll be very sad when he does call it a day. I'm just not buying into this turn up 3 times a year win at mania thing he's going to have going for him from now on. Like i've previously stated,it's boring to me. So i do hope this video is either Y2J, or if it is the undertaker it's going to lead onto one (maybe his last?) big epic storyline

Right now im done with this conversation. Can't be having you keep twisting my words.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Woah, this is not what I expect. Just a suggestion to his problem of not being able to do it every week. My other suggestion was also one last big storyline.
> 
> I'll be very sad when he does call it a day. I'm just not buying into this turn up 3 times a year win at mania thing he's going to have going for him from now on. Like i've previously stated,it's boring to ne.
> 
> Right now im done with this conversation. Can't be having you keep twisting my words.


Oh so you are still there lol. Get bored, get bored little man. It will go on like this only. Irrespective of how much you dislike it.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> For the minority, IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT THEY THINK.



Did you seriously just type that?

oh jesus. This site really is full of sad little fuckwits isn't it.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It better be Y2J. The videos are too creepy for me to even go back to, though. The quiet, cold atmosphere of it takes me back to some of the creepiest horror movies I've watched. Specially with the "rewind" scenes that appear with a bunch of video effects.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dyl said:


> Did you seriously just type that?
> 
> oh jesus. This site really is full of sad little fuckwits isn't it.


Or with lousy little worms like you who poke their noses into other people's matter? I wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

madmania12 - calm yourself, okay? You just leaped on the guy for daring to disagree. We all have different opinions on this.

I have to say that I'd love a Taker return, BUT I expect him to return ANYWAY. It'd be far more 'mark-worthy' if it was someone different. I'd mark more for Jericho, Ryback or even Brodus than a Taker return (BUT I DO love taker).

My opinion is that there are numerous potential plans for this. The most likely for me is Ryback, ut I could see it being either Jericho or even a ShaneAndSteph return (at Vince's instruction, to take on HHH to 'claim' the WWE).


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



madmania12 said:


> Or with lousy little worms like you who poke their noses into other people's matter? I wasn't even talking to you.


wasn't even talking to you?!

sorry to interupt your private forum :lmao


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> madmania12 - calm yourself, okay? You just leaped on the guy for daring to disagree. We all have different opinions on this.
> 
> I have to say that I'd love a Taker return, BUT I expect him to return ANYWAY. It'd be far more 'mark-worthy' if it was someone different. I'd mark more for Jericho, Ryback or even Brodus than a Taker return (BUT I DO love taker).
> 
> My opinion is that there are numerous potential plans for this. The most likely for me is Ryback, ut I could see it being either Jericho or even a ShaneAndSteph return (at Vince's instruction, to take on HHH to 'claim' the WWE).


ya, okay  . Nice post.


----------



## madmania12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dyl said:


> wasn't even talking to you?!
> 
> sorry to interupt your private forum :lmao


Well you quoted and attacked me, so I replied as well. Too bad it annoyed you


----------



## OVOXO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

An all round great promo, so many thoughts in my head of who it could be. I see a lot of people saying Taker but I can't see who he is going to feud with if he is to return on that specific date, people will say Kane but surely with his return also coming soon it will be perfect timing for him to feud with Henry until elimination chamber, winning the title from him and then taker returning the night after Elimination Chamber to set up a title match vs Kane at Wrestlemania. I see NWO being mentioned a lot, this I really do not see happening, Nash is already active in the WWE and Scott Hall is completely down & out wrestling wise, without those 2 there is no NWO. Jericho is a possibility but I really don't see this being his kinda of promo. Vince Mcmahon is another name being thrown about, it could be, it would work with the promo, but wouldn't that just be a massive let down? I really cannot work it out. If it is Taker or Jericho I think it will be a real waste of what is a fantastic promo!


----------



## NikZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who in the actual fuck is Ryback and why is he mentioned so often on here?

btw it's Jericho no doubt


----------



## OVOXO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

a character of Skip Sheffield I think, can't be him, too much hype for it to be him and it says the "RETURN" meaning if it was him he would come back as skip sheffield


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I might be way off but I'll just throw this out there -

Brock Lesnar? 


(Firefox spell check wants Lesnar to be changed to "Arlena". Wtf?)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TMPRKO said:


> I might be way off but I'll just throw this out there -
> 
> Brock Lesnar?
> 
> 
> (Firefox spell check wants Lesnar to be changed to "Arlena". Wtf?)


might be? LOL. Firstly, he's bound to a UFC contract. Secondly, if he was to return to WWE, it would be for a one off special appearance. Dana White would not allow anything more. Thirdly, he has a fight a few days before 2nd Jan.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



NikZ said:


> Who in the actual fuck is Ryback and why is he mentioned so often on here?


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Jericho, no doubt about it. I think that's the intention at least.

I'd mark out pretty hard if 'Taker's music hit and "he" walked out with the coat and hat and everything, but once the hat was taken off, it'd be revealed as Chris Jericho and he'd laugh at all the fans for thinking it's 'Taker. Then he'd cut a promo saying he's done it all, except end the streak, and that's what he's going to do at WrestleMania 28.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's meant for Jericho.

He'll return and win the rumble.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can't wait for tomorrow night's Raw so we can get a third video and hopefully get a better idea of who it is.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


>


"nobody beats me in the kitchen"

2nd best film of all the times...if it was him i would die of happiness


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still leaning towards Taker, or Taker/Kane combo. The girl is throwing me off though. Hopefully it doesn't have something to do with Katie Vick. :no:

Actually, these kids kind of remind me of Taker's 2000 return promos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX4XcTix6vQ


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We know Kane is debuting. However many speculate that it's either Taker, or Jericho. What if the WWE were actually debuting a new star? Perhaps this video is for the debut of Dean Ambrose? Who would you suggest outside of the obvious? It's a familiar star as stated in the video, so I'm sure this won't be a new debut, but if it was I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## Hurrifan7486

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They've really shot themselves in the foot with this one. It has Jericho written all over it, but they've basically put the ball in his court if they haven't already signed him. Hopefully Vince sees the money in a Punk vs Jericho WM28 match and gives us what we deserve. Otherwise if they switch this to a Taker return, it will be way out of place.


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One other thing, see those ripples in the water? Seems like something they could splice in with the bells/gong sounds at the start of Undertaker's usual theme.

I still don't really see it being Jericho. This whole series makes it sound like a badass wrestler who can take out the entire locker room and make people afraid. And Jericho has never really goes out and squash someone, like The Undertaker has. So I mean, if it was Jericho, is he going to just start running in on matches and beating everyone up like Kane, or driving monster trucks and setting up bear traps like Austin? Jericho is supposed to be a calculating heel, not a monster heel.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only thing better than the mystery and intrigue surrounding the cryptic videos is the letdown when folks see it's just Taker


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



4hisdamnself said:


> The only thing better than the mystery and intrigue surrounding the cryptic videos is the letdown when folks see it's just Taker


The absolute butthurt over it being Taker this year was brilliant. Then when HHH came out everybody lost their shit both in the good and bad way depending on how you view him lol. Was awesome just sitting back and watching the shit hit the fan, haha.


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Come January 2nd i'm 90% it will be Undertaker despite how much I wish it was Jericho. 
CM Punk/Jericho would make a much more interesting and entertaining feud than CM Punk/Del Rio.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


>


:lmao

Book him to end the streak Vince


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho will come down the ramp
Taker then will appear too and Kane will follow him making it a great raw


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It begins............


----------



## Dude_RELAX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's the official poster?


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dude_RELAX said:


> That's the official poster?


shirley it can't be.

if it is however. Awesome beyond words


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dude_RELAX said:


> That's the official poster?


:lmao of course not.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> It begins............


I could always dream.


----------



## Dude_RELAX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was about to say...A poster with Sin Cara on it surely can't be real.


----------



## Phenomerules

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't wait for 2nd January when the destructive force Y2J will show his wrath and destroy everyone  

Anyway almost time for the 3rd video.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the amount of lolz when Shockmaster is revealed is unfathomable.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



W.4.E said:


> the amount of lolz when Shockmaster is revealed is unfathomable.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Brother Love is returning to turn Hornswoggle into a man  ... If anyone doesn't know who B/L is google it, he was a weird charachter from back in the day .*


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Brother Love is returning to turn Hornswoggle into a man  ... If anyone doesn't know who B/L is google it, he was a weird charachter from back in the day .*


He's also currently employed as the head writer for TNA wrestling.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dude_RELAX said:


> I was about to say...A poster with Sin Cara on it surely can't be real.


Also says World Wrestling Entertainment. Thought they ditched that? Just using WWE instead?


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RatedR10 said:


> I think it's Jericho, no doubt about it. I think that's the intention at least.
> 
> I'd mark out pretty hard if 'Taker's music hit and "he" walked out with the coat and hat and everything, but once the hat was taken off, it'd be revealed as Chris Jericho and he'd laugh at all the fans for thinking it's 'Taker. Then he'd cut a promo saying he's done it all, except end the streak, and that's what he's going to do at WrestleMania 28.



This might be the best idea i've heard so far. I would shit for this as i will be at Mania and you know that would be a good match/feud. Jericho claiming he's th best in the world so he's the one that has to put the Undertaker to rest and so on


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jpchicago23 said:


> This might be the best idea i've heard so far. I would shit for this as i will be at Mania and you know that would be a good match/feud. Jericho claiming he's th best in the world so he's the one that has to put the Undertaker to rest and so on


It'd remind me of :






and that was EPIC!


----------



## Coconette7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wish it was Goldberg.. :s


----------



## CC91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Looks like it's Lilian Garcia:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/lilian-garcia-returns


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It makes sense!

The kid is Howard Finkel who returned at Survivor Series and the girl behind him is Lilian Garcia! the basketball resembles the two getting the ball rolling before every match by announcing who's coming to the ring, it's both they're second coming too, fucking epic stuff WWE.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

TBH I think it's The Brian Kendrick HAS TO BE!


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> It makes sense!
> 
> The kid is Howard Finkel who returned at Survivor Series and the girl behind him is Lilian Garcia! the basketball resembles the two getting the ball rolling before every match by announcing who's coming to the ring, it's both they're second coming too, fucking epic stuff WWE.


Awesome. I expect a Tuxedo match between Roberts and Fink with Lillian in his corner at Wrestlemania. Winner gets the announcing job on Raw. It will almost be just like the commentators feud we got this year except with announcers!


----------



## leon79

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So I assume there is a third video later tonight?


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



leon79 said:


> So I assume there is a third video later tonight?


YouTube link, they don't play the videos on RAW.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> Awesome. I expect a Tuxedo match between Roberts and Fink with Lillian in his corner at Wrestlemania. Winner gets the announcing job on Raw. It will almost be just like the commentators feud we got this year except with announcers!


Chimel, the special guest referee whilst the Anonymous GM announces via Microsoft Sam.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> YouTube link, they don't play the videos on RAW.


Surely they've got to start showing them on Raw? They can't build a whole return virally can they?

Maybe Cole, Talking about twitter on the titantron then it hacks over it?


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



Sephiroth said:


> "IT BEGINS" is an anagram for "I BE STING"
> 
> Although it's also an anagram of "IT BINGES", so there's also an equal chance of the return being Matt Hardy.


I....nearly.....died. XD


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Surely they've got to start showing them on Raw? They can't build a whole return virally can they?
> 
> Maybe Cole, Talking about twitter on the titantron then it hacks over it?


I definitely think if it's going to appear on TV it'll be a 'hacking.' Maybe when they plug twitter for everyone to see and not just in the corner, the video takes over. I'm actually expecting that soon.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012

Latest legit vid.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012

What the hell is the little girl supposed to mean!?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LET THE SPECULATION CONTINUE!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Videos are scary as fuck cuz.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Talks about a prophet. It's the Great Khali.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Look within
----------

as in Look within the video? I have no clue. Pig tails? Basketball? Facing the wall? (the kids clearly in detention) Marriage?


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Prophet = Jericho (save us?)

Looking within = Undertaker (already in WWE)


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Prophet of Doom, Big Zeke?


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vincent K McMahon, The Nexus, or The NWO.

duh.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still sticking with the boy is Jericho, the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying everything and barely needing to do anything. The boy standing in the corner is when Jericho took time off, Punk had nothing he could copy.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That globe has to mean something. It is predominantly in every video, just chilling in the background. I would assume that ball means something too. And why was the kid in time out?


----------



## Apollo0813

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The kid's notebook is out in the open at the end of the video, can anyone zoom in and see what it says?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Of course the basketball means something, it's in EVERY video. It's fucking floating in this one.


----------



## Chausie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wo ever it is, it will be a disappointment.


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im thinking the globe has to do with the best in the world moniker that Jericho and Punk use. Maybe the ball refers to Jericho takng his ball and going home when he has left the wwe. I know it sounds stupid but its just a guess.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol, the 3rd video interrupted the Beth and Natalya promo.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*It Begins = Kharma.*

Calling it. Close enough to a year, especially if she was already 2-3 months pregnant before she found out.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Of course the basketball means something, it's in EVERY video. It's fucking floating in this one.


They don't hold grudges, basketballs. 


So I hear...


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now I just think it's going to be Kharma.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

Makes no sense.


----------



## kyle.thomas.west

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

Don't the promos say "he" will return?


----------



## METTY

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

1. There is a sticky thread. fpalm
2. All 3 videos say HE
3. In before lock


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> They don't hold grudges, basketballs.
> 
> 
> So I hear...


"Ball don't lie" I believe is another phrase.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Calling it. Close enough to a year, especially if she was already 2-3 months pregnant before she found out.


...............


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I noticed when they interrupted the DOD promo just now, they used the same sound effect they used when the Save_us videos were airing in 07. Probably just WWE recycling audio but still worth noting. 

It's most likely Kharma now.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

Did you fucking miss the sticky'd thread with 1,516 replies?


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

gonna laugh when someone finally zooms in on what he wrote and its just what hes been saying
also in the original videos it said he, kharma isnt a guy (as far as i know). stop being swerved from whatever you believe so easily


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People. Kharma is not a HE.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I'm still sticking with the boy is Jericho, the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying everything and barely needing to do anything. The boy standing in the corner is when Jericho took time off, Punk had nothing he could copy.


I like this theory, pretty cool if this is true


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

Even if she just had the baby, she still has to take care of it as well. Also the video says HE.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Got a feeling its Vince.

Got a feeling the girl might be a cheap shot at Dixie Carter over at TNA. I am probably wrong but I think it's definitely for Vince.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I noticed when they interrupted the DOD promo just now, they used the same sound effect they used when the Save_us videos were airing in 07. Probably just WWE recycling audio but still worth noting.
> 
> It's most likely Kharma now.






METTY said:


> People. Kharma is not a HE.


Epic lulz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Epic fail is epic. Definitely forgot they said "he" about a dozen times. Nevermind.  *Crosses fingers for Jericho now.*


----------



## OJA20

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Taker plus McCool could it be the return of Biker Taker? I can't really see the deadman persona with McCool?

Just my theory from another thread..


----------



## Cipher(KTO)

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, Prophet? Walls of Jericho? see a (vaugely biblical) Connection here?
nuff said

EDIT: I know it might be that im trying to hard to make the connection, but im still placing my bets on Y2J


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Steph return together to over throw Jonny Ace and take WWE back for Vince


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Those kids creep me out.


----------



## Sin_Bias

*Re: It Begins = Kharma.*

Kharma is actually a man.

What a twist!


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane would be the only one better than Y2J. They guy is just pure money. "Take back what is his" and the girl being Steph are the only real connections tho


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm thinking it's Shane and Stephanie...at least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well with the confirmation that Sheffield is returning the videos are not for him. I am 100% convinced with Nash now back in action that it will be nWo. I do not think that the videos are for Jericho and I stand behind my thought that the videos can still be shifted around for Undertaker if the initial plan falls through.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow they actually just played the video. Right in the middle of the Divas promo. Hmmmmmm. Damn they just threw a loop into things. Dammit. Hahahaha


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, its Kharma.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

EDIT - Wrong thread.


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Theff said:


> Well, its Kharma.


Explain to me your logic of it being Kharma. You're just dumb.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Theff said:


> Well, its Kharma.


Kharma has a penis?


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cipher(KTO) said:


> Guys, Prophet? Walls of Jericho? see a (vaugely biblical) Connection here?
> nuff said
> 
> EDIT: I know it might be that im trying to hard to make the connection, but im still placing my bets on Y2J


Nuff said? You made two circumstantial points. Of all the moronic theories I've so far read, I think the Shane and Stephanie theory makes the most sense when considering the imagry of two kids, and the verbage of them taking things back. Then again I'm not such a jackass to say "nuff said" about that theory. It's wrestling folks; stop thinking they won't swerve you with some bullshit storyline that doesn't even follow their own promos and clues.


----------



## 2Xx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I keep missing RAW when these videos occur. If they don't actually play on TV, how does it work? Does the link flash on the screen briefly?


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



2Xx said:


> I keep missing RAW when these videos occur. If they don't actually play on TV, how does it work? Does the link flash on the screen briefly?


They actually did play this one during Beths and Nats promo.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone able to zoom in on the words written in the notebook?


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Next person to suggest Kharma needs banning.


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone notice the each new video lasts a second longer. 42 43 and now 44? I dont know if its just coincidence but the 3rd video seems to drag the black screen out just to make the time? idk what this has to do with who it is, but it just seemed odd to me.


----------



## BlueMagic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's WWE Network


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The *deception* (CM Punks use of Best in the World) the weak - (calling people who have stolen his moves/gimmick weak) have perpetrated (have done) will be castigated (punished). 

Deception is the key word here, who's been deceptive? Cena being fake?

Behold the power will come with *vengeance* to render his anger with fury

The 2nd day of 2012 the prophet will emerge and destroy the weak - (the dude or dudes who have been deceptive) 

Feels a bit too personal to be Taker to be honest and the globe in the background...Best in the World? The ball, if the girl truly does represent punk she's playing with it jovially, could be interpreted as
Punk playing with Jericho's status, while Jericho was in *time out* (standing by the wall, time out, representing Jericho's time out from the WWE).


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would understand the Shane/Stephanie theory if it didnt look like they were in a 50's school....next logical step....a couple who were probably educated in the 50's....coming back to reclaim their power?

Vince & Linda McMahon. Unlike Stephanie the girl in the video is blonde like Linda.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vince McMahon for me.


----------



## TrueBarrettFan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

stephanie and shane mcmahon and they will take what is truly theirs the "WWE" from lauriniatis


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Vince McMahon for me.


But this wouldn't exactly be the 2nd coming of Vince. I don't think its Kane or WWE network for that matter, either; they have their own promos right now.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho seems like an even stronger choice for me now, the whole prophet thing. And a deception perpetrated by the weak will be castigated aka people thinking punk is best in the world.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly dont know think its Jericho or Taker. That girl is featured more and more every week there is no way its not relevant. Jericho and Taker have no ties to a female. Anyone who thinks Taker is returning with McCool is a retard.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It has to be Taker.

- Vic


----------



## Macho King Madness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Munji said:


> I honestly dont know think its Jericho or Taker. That girl is featured more and more every week there is no way its not relevant. Jericho and Taker have no ties to a female. Anyone who thinks Taker is returning with McCool is a retard.


LOL @ McTaker's return. It doesnt' even fit the feel of the video.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone noticed this video had 2 different girls in it, right?


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Everyone noticed this video had 2 different girls in it, right?


It seemed like she was ageing, getting taller. But the boy was staying the same?


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrueBarrettFan said:


> stephanie and shane mcmahon and they will take what is truly theirs the "WWE" from lauriniatis


Wouldn't exactly warrant all these promos though.

Laryngitis is in the ring. Steph and Shane come out. "Off you pop then John"

The end.

?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It begins, Second, and Look Within are the 3 messages shown at the end.

I've got nothing on who it is though.


----------



## Volantredx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It almost feels like they are going to debut a new wrestler, but it is a little to gimmicky for new crop of wrestlers making me think 'Taker.


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

im convinced its brodus clay


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I*t *B*egins *S*econd *L*ook *W*ithin

*B*est 
*I*n 
*W*orld

*L*ion 
*S*ault


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If people can relate 'the end of *the world*' to 'best in the world', I think its the Big O who is going to debut as 'it will be the end of the world as *you know it*!'


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have no fucking clue who this is going to be. 

And I'm happy about that. Looking forward to January 2nd, 2012.


----------



## rawisward

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's John Morrison. Definitely, without a shadow of a doubt, John Morrison!


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the mcmahon family coming to take over the wwe and it will give the E a more gloomier tone to the shows making it more adult related i think the PG era is officially over with the 2nd of 2012 and if anybody tried to wrestle against them no doubt any of the mcmahons will lose so thats where brodus and ryback come in and laurinitis dissapears reason could be he never debuted brodus like he said he would


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It has to be none other than SILENT RAGE ANDY LEAVINE. Nah on a serious note, i think its Jericho.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Judging by the color of the girl's sweaters, its Hulk Hogan lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

( Y )ear 2012 ( 2 )nd ( J )anuary

JERICHO


----------



## The Rock Forever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's for Brodus Clay. He'll come back for vengeance and start snapping necks in his debut.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Look Within" better not be for Andy Levine :/


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After watching this video, I really think it's Shane and Steph. Think about it. The boy is working very hard in the videos, while the girl isn't doing anything, she's just watching him and dancing around. We all know that Shane is doing his own thing now and has been working very hard. It seems in the video like the girl is trying to get the boy to stop working and come back to play. Steph trying to get Shane to come back, to take back what is theirs? 


I like the idea that the girl is Punk and the boy is Jericho and Punk is copying off of Jericho. But, wouldn't it make more sense to have 2 boys in the room then? What is the point of having the girl?


Also, like someone else earlier pointed it, each video gets 1 second longer. 42, 43 and now 44. And this video they purposely made it last 44 seconds with all the black at the end. Not sure what to make of that, probably doesn't mean anything.



Cookie Monster said:


> Got a feeling its Vince.
> 
> Got a feeling the girl might be a cheap shot at Dixie Carter over at TNA. I am probably wrong but I think it's definitely for Vince.


Lol nice thought but I don't think WWE would waste time taking a cheap shot at TNA.. WWE has pretty much acted like TNA doesn't exist, why start now?


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E0Yin29_1A

watch it he raises a few good points...


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl is playing and holding the basketball right? Then that could mean that "The Ball is in her court" which basically means that the girl has the power and not little boy. Perhaps it is Shane and Stephanie with Shane being jealous of steph


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

not sure, but i'm getting tired of this kid's nasally voice 

i did initially think of steph when i saw the girl. the only thing i can say is that i don't think it's for taker.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really think that it isn't just one individual person. The promo having both a boy and girl, the word force, punish, and power in the promos tell me that it's a powerful duo (if not group) of people who were wronged and are coming back to punish the people who wronged them.

The logical answer is Shane and Staphanie.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Analyzing this video is like analyzing Shakespeare's works. Don't get me wrong, people have brought up a lot of interesting and noteworthy stuff. But I think WWE merely focused on engraving a few symbolic clues on video and the rest of it is just filler that we are wrongly putting emphasis and analysis on.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ando_10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E0Yin29_1A
> 
> watch it he raises a few good points...


I didnt wanna believe it was jericho until i went through one of those videos a couple of times. This is, 99%, pushing at a Jericho return. I took a screencap from this video






the screen cap can be found here...

http://i.imgur.com/Ty0Nr.png


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it has something to do with Shane returning to claim the company for himself, I'd mark the fuck out. But all the signs are pointing to Jericho, although I don't quite get it with the two kids and all, but it might make more sense once they release more videos.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it is Shane and Steph and this will lead to the return of the McMahon-Helmsley faction, perhaps Im blinded by pure hope for this but I think thats what it is. It does not fit Jericho at all but Im sure WWE will give it away and spoil the surprise before 2nd January like they always do.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm going to laugh if whoever is returning or debuting doesn't even get a decent pop.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> I didnt wanna believe it was jericho until i went through one of those videos a couple of times. This is, 99%, pushing at a Jericho return. I took a screencap from this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the screen cap can be found here...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ty0Nr.png



holy shiite! that's real? did you also notice the little shadow guy with his arms to the side? he spins around at the very end...this comes off as fake though. it even has that y2k 'code' text. i think people here would have noticed all those clues by now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LarryCoon said:


> Analyzing this video is like analyzing Shakespeare's works. Don't get me wrong, people have brought up a lot of interesting and noteworthy stuff. But I think WWE merely focused on engraving a few symbolic clues on video and the rest of it is just filler that we are wrongly putting emphasis and analysis on.


*I think that's part of the fun though. People are just having a little fun by trying to analyze this. I think it's a good thing and there's nothing wrong with whatever conspiracy theory gets thrown out there. haha I like reading all of the off the wall stuff this kinda of promo brings.

I wish WWE did more of this.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's been proven fake over and over again.

I'm liking these vague promos though. hopefully we don't all know who it is like 2 weeks before the 2nd. That ruined Jericho's return a little bit.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think that's part of the fun though. People are just having a little fun by trying to analyze this. I think it's a good thing and there's nothing wrong with whatever conspiracy theory gets thrown out there. haha I like reading all of the off the wall stuff this kinda of promo brings.
> 
> I wish WWE did more of this.*


No doubt it is. I enjoy reading these speculations and encourage them; its a big reason why I come to these forums. I'm saying in terms of actual accuracy, I think that (let's say the girl in this case) people might be putting to much emphasis on her, speculating her to be Stephanie Mcmahon or a symbolism of Dixie Carter, when WWE might have simply put her in there as a prop to show that the boy is in school.

I wish WWE would do more of these though. I liked how they hid the youtube url in the first few weeks so as to reward the attentive viewer with a chance to see the promo much earlier.


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> I have no fucking clue who this is going to be.
> 
> And I'm happy about that. Looking forward to January 2nd, 2012.


This, I would feel totally ripped if it happened to be Taker again


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just gonna throw this out there so take it with a grain of salt...we may get 1 more before the big debut afterwards WWE will more than likely just replay the promo's if the opt to.

*1st point*
being that we get the debut 1.2.2012; to me its a numbers game with this promo along with symbolizism

*2nd point*
the lengths of the videos 42,43,44

*3rd point*
"maybe" a countdown of some sort 4[4],4[3],4[2] or [2]nd day, of Jan. [1]. Jericho debuted with the countdown and that has been his MO. So being if we get 1 or more promos, maybe the numbers keep adding up to the countdown.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm a huge Taker fan, but I would be slightly dissapointed if it's him. He comes back every year. No need to make a second return video about it. Justy have the lights go out in the arena and he shows up when they turn back on.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if the next vids is are 45 and 46 seconds, it could also signify taker's age...long shot but still. i just have a hard time seeing wwe doing kane and taker promos simultaneously


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Okay, so so let's round it up:

It could be Taker because of the eerie feel of the video. Based on the atmosphere, and even a few of the things in the video, it all points towards Taker. Also at the end of at least the second video, there's a very low volumed "tombstone" chant.

It could be Jericho because much like the "SAVE US" videos, there's a lot of stuff hidden in these videos, in the numbers, in the date, that all point to Jericho. Also the line "To reclaim what is his"... the right to be called Best in the World? Also a lot of the words are words not everyone would know, and Jericho used a lot of "smart" words as well in his last run. 

It could be Shane McMahon... the kid and sister kind of remind me of Shane and Steph. This is also something I've thought of (not sure if anyone else mentioned it), but I remember always thinking Shane would end up running the company for years, but after a while it seemed like the power had shifted to Stephanie and she would run the company (and still will probably). Now notice in the first video, the video is all about the boy. The second video is mostly about the boy, but then the girl comes in and mixes things around. This week it seemed like the video was kind of half and half for them both, and next week we could see the girl being in the video more. Then the following week it'll be the girl in the video for the majority of it, and maybe she'll be the one to narrate it. Then the final week (the 26th) , the boy will be nowhere in sight and it'll be all the girl. It'll still be Shane's return, but the video could symbolize (at the very least a kayfabe) story of how the power slipped from Shane's grasp, and went to Stephanie, much like the spotlight of the video went from the boy to the girl.

I'm probably looking WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to into it, but it's something you can call me a genius for if it turns out to be the case.  (Assuming I was the first to say this).














OR IT COOD BEE STING! BECUZ THER'S A SCORPEON ON TAH CHALK BOARD!

Edit: OH, OR IT COOD BEE SIN CARA ***** BECUZ HE WAZ DA FAKE SIN CARA WIT DA BLAK DOT ON HIS BOOT DAT BOOKER NOTICED AND DER R BLAK DOTS IN THE VIDEO SUMTIMES!


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

nevermind


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ando_10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8E0Yin29_1A
> 
> watch it he raises a few good points...


i havent been following this but if the last promo with the eyeball is real then its jericho. you hear "i am the best in the world at what i do", again if that promo is real, i don't know why anybody would say anyone else but jericho.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*There should only be three total videos.* I doubt the other is real...never seen it linked from a legit source.

Take this into consideration, guys...

*1)* Back when Vince and Linda met each other, he was 16, and she was a 13-year old "tomboy" that loved to play basketball. What are the ages of those two kids? The girl looks like she could be 13. I've seen 16-year old boys that look a little young...and, well, his vocabulary is that of a high school kid.

*2)* Vince standing in the corner could represent the "time out" he had from wrestling, just recently.

*3)* "Taking back what's his" can only mean three different things: a belt, the "best in the world" claim, or the company. 

*4)* The globe is the "world." World Wrestling Entertainment.

*5)* Vince suffered, and eventually overcame, dyslexia, which is a learning impairment that has a lot to do with reading and writing...and in these three videos, the teenage boy is writing and reading at an advanced level.

*6)* The talk about deception...well, who else but the John Laurinaitis? That has been the theme through most of this storyline with Vince, HHH, and John. The texting, the company switching hands multiple times, etc. He basically stabbed Vince and HHH in the back.

*7)* Swings, tipped over grocery cart, scenes playing/happening in reverse time...maybe it all resembles going back to an era. Re-visiting.

*8)* Religion plays a big part in this, just as it did in both Vince's and Linda's lives. If I recall correctly, they both attended Mass frequently, were raised and dressed "proper."

*9)* School seems a bit old. Is that a chalkboard? I know the desk is an old model. The two kids seem to be dressed far from modern. Very dull, plain videos. This would make sense with Vince and Linda.

*10)* Finally, seems like the boy is writing the script. There are no books around, no teachers, in a classroom. He's the only student. Why would Vince and Linda need to learn anything? They are the familiar faces, and they are making their return to re-write the script, their second coming, after the family lost complete control of the company.

Fun, fun.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ive noticed that there is one object, aside from the globe, that makes an appearance in all the videos. There is a ball rolling around that appears from nowhere, and disappears into nothing. Not sure what it can mean, but it *is* a common occurrence.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> *There should only be three total videos.* I doubt the other is real...never seen it linked from a legit source.
> 
> Take this into consideration, guys...
> *
> 1) Back when Vince and Linda met each other, he was 16, and she was a 13-year old "tomboy" that loved to play basketball. What are the ages of those two kids? The girl looks like she could be 13. I've seen 16-year old boys that look a little young...and, well, his vocabulary is that of a high school kid.*
> 
> *2)* Vince standing in the corner could represent the "time out" he had from wrestling, just recently.
> 
> *3)* "Taking back what's his" can only mean three different things: a belt, the "best in the world" claim, or the company.
> 
> *4)* The globe is the "world." World Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> *5)* Vince suffered, and eventually overcame, dyslexia, which is a learning impairment that has a lot to do with reading and writing...and in these three videos, the teenage boy is writing and reading at an advanced level.
> 
> *6)* The talk about deception...well, who else but the John Laurinaitis? That has been the theme through most of this storyline with Vince, HHH, and John. The texting, the company switching hands multiple times, etc. He basically stabbed Vince and HHH in the back.
> 
> Fun, fun.


I would put a large amount of money on that being what is reflected in the video.

Furthermore, the girl is blonde which to me dismisses any theory that its Shane and Stephanie. Also the setting is obviously in the 50's meaning its too old to be for them. If you look back a couple of pages you will see I come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Added a little more to my post, sorry fellas!

And Munji, if so, that's great. Hope I wasn't repeating everything. Far too many pages for me to scan, haha.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not at all I was unaware of alot of the details you highlighted. I came to my own conclusion simply through the 40/50's setting and hair color. 

I just dont know how realistic the whole involvement of Linda is with her being a political figure head these days.

Another reason for him standing in the corner...punishment for cheating on her multiple times?


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Munji said:


> Not at all I was unaware of alot of the details you highlighted. I came to my own conclusion simply through the 40/50's setting and hair color.
> 
> I just dont know how realistic the whole involvement of Linda is with her being a political figure head these days.
> 
> Another reason for him standing in the corner...punishment for cheating on her multiple times?


You can say that he was punished to begin with. Remember, the board threw him out.

I have no idea what Linda's role would be. Maybe she's not coming back at all...could be just for Vince, but to give us clues, Linda (the young Linda) is thrown in. Maybe she's the one that pushes his return.


----------



## dietjuice

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Lol Jericho really, some keywords, "prophet", "destroy the weak", "vengeance", Its Taker


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h4JRwE8ZkU

That's the newest promo that was played accidentally, I believe during the diva introductions.

Pretty clear to me Y2J is coming back.

The third coming is upon us, and it will be the end of the world as we know it. saveus_Y2J.

ear (2)nd of (j)anuary


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PunkShoot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h4JRwE8ZkU
> 
> That's the newest promo that was played accidentally, I believe during the diva introductions.
> 
> Pretty clear to me Y2J is coming back.
> 
> The third coming is upon us, and it will be the end of the world as we know it. saveus_Y2J.
> 
> ear (2)nd of (j)anuary


*There was nothing accidental about that.*


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EBboy™ said:


> Okay, so so let's round it up:
> 
> It could be Taker because of the eerie feel of the video. Based on the atmosphere, and even a few of the things in the video, it all points towards Taker. Also at the end of at least the second video, there's a very low volumed "tombstone" chant.
> 
> It could be Jericho because much like the "SAVE US" videos, there's a lot of stuff hidden in these videos, in the numbers, in the date, that all point to Jericho. Also the line "To reclaim what is his"... the right to be called Best in the World? Also a lot of the words are words not everyone would know, and Jericho used a lot of "smart" words as well in his last run.
> 
> It could be Shane McMahon... the kid and sister kind of remind me of Shane and Steph. This is also something I've thought of (not sure if anyone else mentioned it), but I remember always thinking Shane would end up running the company for years, but after a while it seemed like the power had shifted to Stephanie and she would run the company (and still will probably). Now notice in the first video, the video is all about the boy. The second video is mostly about the boy, but then the girl comes in and mixes things around. This week it seemed like the video was kind of half and half for them both, and next week we could see the girl being in the video more. Then the following week it'll be the girl in the video for the majority of it, and maybe she'll be the one to narrate it. Then the final week (the 26th) , the boy will be nowhere in sight and it'll be all the girl. It'll still be Shane's return, but the video could symbolize (at the very least a kayfabe) story of how the power slipped from Shane's grasp, and went to Stephanie, much like the spotlight of the video went from the boy to the girl.
> 
> I'm probably looking WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to into it, but it's something you can call me a genius for if it turns out to be the case.  (Assuming I was the first to say this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR IT COOD BEE STING! BECUZ THER'S A SCORPEON ON TAH CHALK BOARD!
> 
> Edit: OH, OR IT COOD BEE SIN CARA ***** BECUZ HE WAZ DA FAKE SIN CARA WIT DA BLAK DOT ON HIS BOOT DAT BOOKER NOTICED AND DER R BLAK DOTS IN THE VIDEO SUMTIMES!


The chant is not " tombstone ".

Like your last theory though.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Munji said:


> I would put a large amount of money on that being what is reflected in the video.
> 
> Furthermore, the girl is blonde which to me dismisses any theory that its Shane and Stephanie. Also the setting is obviously in the 50's meaning its too old to be for them. If you look back a couple of pages you will see I come to the same conclusion.


When i was 13 i had the blondest hair you could imagine, i'm now almost 20 and it's dark brown, Steph is in her 30's. Hair colours change over time, i wouldn't be focusing on that.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Edge and Lita. Gothic mode.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> *1)* Back when Vince and Linda met each other, he was 16, and she was a 13-year old "tomboy" that loved to play basketball. What are the ages of those two kids? The girl looks like she could be 13. I've seen 16-year old boys that look a little young...and, well, his vocabulary is that of a high school kid.


How in the world would the casual fan ever pick up on this?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Vince now too for some reason


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why on earth does Vince needs a special return promo?

Didn't he return like a month ago, to tell HHH to step down?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The reasons it could be any of these 2

Undertaker: has a dark setting like something Taker would do and really seems to fit him. little girl is just there to fool us? Undertaker did have creepy little girls in his return videos before (playing jump-rope I miss them)

Chris Jericho: Was talking about prophets which Jericho has claimed to be before in the past. The Date of the event turns out to be (Year 2012, 2nd, January) Y2J. sent us that 3rd it begins in between a internet video which seems like the type of thing Jericho would do.

So perhaps the girl is just there to trick us? Or is their really a deeper meaning about the little girl


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho cuz they said the prophet will be back but that little girl is like Taker return vids so it can be someone that no 1 is talking about


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The E( N )d of﻿ the (W)(O)rld.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You guys realise how these kids are trapped by walls? There are locked in a room, and seem to constantly move around those walls?

Somehow these walls need to be broken down?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Isnt Jeff Hardys TNA deal up in January? Could it be him I wonder?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That trailer creeped me out tho, whoever it is.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still believe it is Taker returning as the American Badass.


----------



## -Extra-

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"It Begins" is actually anagram of "Lilian Garcia is Back" take or give few letters


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So it's not Ryback... Thank God! I think it's Shane or Jericho.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I'm still sticking with the boy is Jericho, the girl is Punk looking over his shoulder copying everything and barely needing to do anything. The boy standing in the corner is when Jericho took time off, Punk had nothing he could copy.


I 100% agree with this person. It seems clear now, at least, that the girl is supposed to be CM Punk and the boy is supposed to be Jericho. I still don't get what the ball means though.

The way I'm reading the rest of lookwithin2012 is that the boy diligently continues his work, quietly at his desk. Then, here comes the girl to charm her way in to getting him to take his eye away from that work, in order to play. While he is charmed, the girl can take all kinds of information away from the boy in order to copy his work.

Then, once the boy decides to step away, she continues to prod him for information, but with little result. However, since he has started to come back to his desk to work, now the girl is in front of the camera (shining in the spotlight) by having taken credit for all the boy's hard work. Based upon the monologue, it seems like the boy is upset about it and is looking to come back and set the record straight and punish the pretender.

Second2012 seemed a little more ambiguous, but lookwithin2012 makes that same picture much clearer.

Also, regarding the question about how casual fans shouldn't be able to figure this stuff out...that's why the WWE has us. We figure this stuff out, tell casuals about it, and then the news spreads from there. If we, as the IWC, can figure out some strong theories like "Hey casual fan, Taker or Jericho might be returning in January," guess what? Now the average fan has something to look forward to. If it weren't for us, whomever's return this is would have NO heat built up whatsoever.


----------



## ac_cloud

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

gosh, that's an *old school *in the vids...


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It begins.
Second.
Look within.

"Look within the second it begins?"

What's there to look in the first second of the vids?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone tried watching the videos backwards? I haven't, I don't know why you should but maybe something comes clearer?


----------



## Altintop

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Has anyone tried watching the videos backwards? I haven't, I don't know why you should but maybe something comes clearer?


I've listend to the sound of the videos backwards but there wasn't something special!


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Has anyone tried watching the videos backwards? I haven't, I don't know why you should but maybe something comes clearer?


I think you're like me, so desperate to know that you will try and find anything and everything you can to make out who the videos are for lol.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

BTW, is there any reason why the first vid lasts 42 seconds, the second 43 and the last on 44?


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just can't see this being Jericho, I know a lot of you think it's obvious but do you think that the WWE would run a promo without definitively signing the star its promoting?!

Who knows how long these contract things go on for, we could have promos forever with all the speculation that flies around?

Personally the 'Look Within' has some real significance, someone already afiliated with the WWE. I also think the whole green tinge to the videos has something to do with it but not sure what!!


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> I just can't see this being Jericho, I know a lot of you think it's obvious but do you think that the WWE would run a promo without definitively signing the star its promoting?!


How do you know that Jericho hasn't already re-signed with WWE.

You can't believe the dirtsheets and Jericho won't just come out and say it.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Haiti Kid said:


> How do you know that Jericho hasn't already re-signed with WWE.
> 
> You can't believe the dirtsheets and Jericho won't just come out and say it.


Yeah I guess this is true but surely something would have leaked about him returning?!

1 things for sure we need a return like this IMO to hotten things up!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think it's Undertaker. In fact, I don't think Undertaker is going to wrestle this Wrestlemania. 

His next win will make him 20-0, a prefect time to retire. And even if he still wanted to keep going, for him to come back and waste such a perfect number on some random midcarder like Ziggler would be an embarrassment. So who is he going to fight? Orton is basically the only guy I could imagine, as he's not doing anything either, but I personally don't care to see that again already. Besides, unless Sting somehow decides to join, Taker's match will be far, far overshadowed by Cena and The Rock.

No, I say keep him away for another year, then have them questioning if he's actually gone for good. By then Cena should be heel, so they can fight at Wrestlemania. Taker needs a big victory for his 20th win, and there's no bigger match left between active stars than Taker/Cena... unless, again, they manage to get Sting, but that's not going to happen.

So I really don't know who this is. Jericho is my guess, only because he said he wasn't signing up, and he likes to screw with people. 'It BEGINS' could also be a reference to someone's career beginning, and we might get a new guy debuting. It'd be a bit disappointing, but it's possible.

Kane's return promos have really been incredible as well. I almost think they'll have him return with the mask at the Rumble and have him beat his own elimination record: which doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore, what with 40 people and all. Of course, WWE will probably screw it up, as Kane has a really bad track record with storylines: which is ironic, as the original Kane/Taker storyline is my absolute favorite, but I guess we'll see. The reason I mention this is that if Taker does return, Kane is really the only guy I can see him fighting for this years Wrestlemania. Sure we've seen it a bunch of times, but Kane won last time they faced each other, and they must both be near retiring now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wouldn't want Ziggler to waste his time at Wrestlemania carrying a broken down Undertaker. I'd rather he face Punk for the title and put on the match of the night and probably one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time.

Hopefully, Taker comes back and perhaps faces Barrett for everything that happened beforehand. How are they going to explain that?


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't watch Raw anymore, is it Sting again?


----------



## Jibunjishin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho is to obvious ... i think it's Batista


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dan_marino said:


> I don't think it's Undertaker. In fact, I don't think Undertaker is going to wrestle this Wrestlemania.
> 
> His next win will make him 20-0, a prefect time to retire. And even if he still wanted to keep going, for him to come back and waste such a perfect number on some random midcarder like Ziggler would be an embarrassment. So who is he going to fight? Orton is basically the only guy I could imagine, as he's not doing anything either, but I personally don't care to see that again already. Besides, unless Sting somehow decides to join, Taker's match will be far, far overshadowed by Cena and The Rock.
> 
> No, I say keep him away for another year, then have them questioning if he's actually gone for good. By then Cena should be heel, so they can fight at Wrestlemania. Taker needs a big victory for his 20th win, and there's no bigger match left between active stars than Taker/Cena... unless, again, they manage to get Sting, but that's not going to happen.
> 
> So I really don't know who this is. Jericho is my guess, only because he said he wasn't signing up, and he likes to screw with people. *'It BEGINS' could also be a reference to someone's career beginning, and we might get a new guy debuting. It'd be a bit disappointing, but it's possible.*
> 
> Kane's return promos have really been incredible as well. I almost think they'll have him return with the mask at the Rumble and have him beat his own elimination record: which doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore, what with 40 people and all. Of course, WWE will probably screw it up, as Kane has a really bad track record with storylines: which is ironic, as the original Kane/Taker storyline is my absolute favorite, but I guess we'll see. The reason I mention this is that if Taker does return, Kane is really the only guy I can see him fighting for this years Wrestlemania. Sure we've seen it a bunch of times, but Kane won last time they faced each other, and they must both be near retiring now.



It is not someone new, listen to the promo's it is pretty clear to be honest.


----------



## federerthegreatest

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This might sound stupid, but it could be Karma? Considering it came on during the Divas promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Linda McMahon used to play basketball in school.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

prophet of doom = someone who always expects bad things to happen

how can it be Jericho


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



federerthegreatest said:


> This might sound stupid, but it could be Karma? Considering it came on during the Divas promo.


If it is Kharma she will win the Slammy for worst mother of the year, thats right I went there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Worst female of the year too seeing as the promo's say "he"


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope it isnt Undertaker or Jericho. Someone that we aren't expecting.


----------



## NikZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> You guys realise how these kids are trapped by walls? There are locked in a room, and seem to constantly move around those walls?
> 
> Somehow these walls need to be broken down?


I haven't actually looked at it this way.. But the ball was moving around outside, and now they showed us that it was the little girl playing with the ball.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol

We all know this is going to end up being another typical WWE dissapointment.


----------



## Jibunjishin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> I hope it isnt Undertaker or Jericho. Someone that we aren't expecting.


Hope it too


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1. Can people please stop suggesting Kharma? Listening to the promo, the 'familiar force' that will return has been referred to as 'he'. It's just annoying...
2. 'Familiar Force' means that we know this is a RETURN, not a DEBUT, so please stop questioning whether Brodus Clay returns under a new nickname...

- The language suggests Undertaker, hearing words like 'destruction, vengeance' I'm instantly assuming Undertaker. 
- The promo has a dark feel to it, yet its not dark enough to suggest it can be The Undertaker for certain, it has potential to be a few different candidates. 
- Shane & Steph make sense, but lets be honest - this familiar force is expected to destroy people upon his return. Shane McMahon is hardly a destructive force. Jericho ain't either, but he's a 6 time world champion and someone who could turn sadistic. 
- The vocabulary suggests Jericho.
- The biblical references suggest Jericho, the Fozzy song Wormwood actually carries 'the thief's of the night', the same line in promo 2#.
- For the world to 'end' is an eerie claim to make, Jericho wouldn't have much control over ending the world. The Undertaker is supposably a supernatural character, so this suits his character more. But the intriguing possibility is Shane McMahon, who could return to end the 'WWE Universe'? He certainly has the power to make big changes. Vince McMahon is another possibility, it could be Vince as a kid, we won't know for quite a while...
- It would be difficult for Vince to return this way simply because Triple H is still in charge, more sense would be made if Shane returned to wrestle power away from his brother in law. 
- However Jericho has played with this theme before, the Y2K bug, his second coming and 2012 the end of the mayan calendar. there is a reoccurring theme there, that further enhances Jericho's chances. 
- The basketball has been prominent in every video, The Undertaker was a college basketball player back before his wrestling days, so this may sway things his way. Yet if you look closely, its not necessarily a basketball, its just a ball. The ball rolls in the beginning of the video and then disappears, Jericho had a entrance video in 2002-2003 of a rolling ball, leading to the countdown clock, and were technically counting down to January 2nd.
- There is also a globe placed in the classroom, the "best in the world', 'king of the world' monikers are both used by Y2J. Even the kid claimed he would return to take back what's his.
- These promos are cryptic, this also favours Jericho. 

From my analysis, I would say...

Chris Jericho 30%
The Undertaker 25%
Shane McMahon 15%
Stable Including Shane & Jericho 7.5%
Stable Including Shane & Undertaker 6.5%
Stable Including Shane, Steph, Jericho & Undertaker 5%
Vince McMahon 4%
Batista 2.5%
Goldberg 2%
Sting 1.5%
Jeff Hardy 0.5%
NWO 0.025%
Different Option - 0.475%


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl at the end of that 3rd video creeped me out. Also noticed on Raw last night it took over the Pin Up Strong promo yet no reference was made to it by Cole or Lawler afterwards, whats up with that?


----------



## Flyboy78

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> The girl at the end of that 3rd video creeped me out. Also noticed on Raw last night it took over the Pin Up Strong promo yet no reference was made to it by Cole or Lawler afterwards, whats up with that?


That's the best way to sell the whole thing. Don't. The videos started virally and have now worked their way into programming. For anyone on the show to acknowledge their appearance would just take away from their appeal.


----------



## savethedreams

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All I know is, the promo has me scared and eager. and super excited.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Flyboy78 said:


> That's the best way to sell the whole thing. Don't. The videos started virally and have now worked their way into programming. For anyone on the show to acknowledge their appearance would just take away from their appeal.


Yeah I get that and I agree 100%, but don't bother showing it on the tv if they aren't gonna refer to it afterwards. The fact they blabbed on about that pin up strong promo after it finished made it even more obvious, i'm think, what the hell were they watching? lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

in the 2nd video near the end, the ball is rolling and then disappears and then appears the girl. Could this mean the ball is in her court? A Power Change?


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> Yeah I get that and I agree 100%, but don't bother showing it on the tv if they aren't gonna refer to it afterwards. The fact they blabbed on about that pin up strong promo after it finished made it even more obvious, i'm think, what the hell were they watching? lol


I think this is done purposefully to be a like 'Viral' video that only people at home can see? A bit like a hack if you like, maybe they're trying to make out that they didn't see it on the titon tron?!


----------



## Baba Ganoush

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie McMahon returning!!!


----------



## Bluze

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> ive noticed that there is one object, aside from the globe, that makes an appearance in all the videos. There is a ball rolling around that appears from nowhere, and disappears into nothing. Not sure what it can mean, but it *is* a common occurrence.


It's MVP! Ballin' !!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> I think this is done purposefully to be a like 'Viral' video that only people at home can see? A bit like a hack if you like, maybe they're trying to make out that they didn't see it on the titon tron?!


True. Just wait till it starts trending on twitter tho then we won't hear the last of it. :shocked:


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker would be too obvious... So it must be the Undertaker.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Did Steph have ginger hair as a child, i'm strongly leaning towards a Shane and Steph retyurn, new tv rating for when the WWE network begins and a Jericho/Punk match at 'mania


----------



## Marvelman06

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

yall are looking to much into it, kharma, no doubt


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There blatently showing it on television now because they finally have secured a contract deal with Jericho which means that they can now put it on RAW for everyone to see!


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont even think its Taker or Jericho, really leaning on Ryback/Ryan Reeves


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> 1. - Shane & Steph make sense, but lets be honest - this familiar force is expected to destroy people upon his return. Shane McMahon is hardly a destructive force. Jericho ain't either, but he's a 6 time world champion and someone who could turn sadistic.


Shane himself may not be a "destructive force" but the McMahons could be, I see it as a stable being lead by Shane and Stephanie to take back the company.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Smackdown is on the 20th day of the 12th month.


----------



## Phenomerules

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wouldn't want Ziggler to waste his time at Wrestlemania carrying a broken down Undertaker. I'd rather he face Punk for the title and put on the match of the night and probably one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time.
> 
> Hopefully, Taker comes back and perhaps faces Barrett for everything that happened beforehand. How are they going to explain that?


Only that a 2 month long good feud ( Ziggler as Heel) and a decent wrestlemania match with broken down Undertaker would do much better for Ziggler's career than with Punk, Ryder, Kofi etc. Hell, don't worry that is not going to happen, Ziggler shall remain stuck in the mid card with Ryder. And about Ziggler giving MOTN with Punk, keep day dreaming man.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Marvelman06 said:


> yall are looking to much into it, kharma, no doubt


You must be really dumb.....
They say HE will return
I know Kharma is huge but come on


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

undertaker was one of the stars appeared in the latest kane promo with all of the active top wrestlers + the rock
but still we already know he will return sometimes before menia and it doesn't mean it begins promos are for him


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Phenomerules said:


> Only that a 2 month long good feud ( Ziggler as Heel) and a decent wrestlemania match with broken down Undertaker would do much better for Ziggler's career than with Punk, Ryder, Kofi etc. Hell, don't worry that is not going to happen, Ziggler shall remain stuck in the mid card with Ryder. And about Ziggler giving MOTN with Punk, keep day dreaming man.


Why would it? We all know Taker would win so it's pointless.

Day dreaming about Punk and Ziggler having match of the night? They've already had one of the matches of the year for goodness sake.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

***SPOILER** - The 1/2/12 Video Identity Update*

Source: Pwinsider

Several WWE sources continue to state that the YouTube videos that have been inserted into RAW for the last few weeks are building to he return of Chris Jericho at the January 2nd RAW in Memphis, TN. The wording of the video was done to make people think that it would be Undertaker, but he is currently not scheduled to return until after the Royal Rumble.

Jericho has continued to deny that he is returning, which is something he has always done as a way to keep fans guessing about his status.


----------



## Phenomerules

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why would it? We all know Taker would win so it's pointless.
> 
> Day dreaming about Punk and Ziggler having match of the night? They've already had one of the matches of the year for goodness sake.


He also won at wrestlemania 24, but his long feud with Edge is what cemented Edge as a permanent main eventer. Same for Orton. He does not need to lose to put the guy over.

ya, they might have got match of the year, but still Ziggler is down there fighting with Ryder, it did nothing to elevate his career. That is my point.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Chris Jericho, I think he is coming to take out CM Punk. Before CM Punk, Chris Jericho was going round saying, "I am the best in the world, at what I do". Now that Chris Jericho has gone, CM Punk is the one with the "Best in the world". In the second video, the boy says "He is coming to take back, what others have taken". I think he is going on about the name of "Best in the world" which CM Punk uses right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Phenomerules said:


> He also won at wrestlemania 24, but his long feud with Edge is what cemented Edge as a permanent main eventer. Same for Orton. He does not need to lose to put the guy over.
> 
> ya, they might have got match of the year, but still Ziggler is down there fighting with Ryder, it did nothing to elevate his career. That is my point.


Good point about Edge. I suppose it makes the crowd look and listen. Thing is, nowadays it seems Taker only shows up for a few weeks before Mania and I think if I wanted Ziggler/Taker, I'd of wanted how Edge and Orton had it and thats Taker being a permanent figure and they build it up etc.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm curious as to whether the people who say these promos will be for the Undertaker actually think they are _meant_ for him or if they're saying that the WWE will just use him as the back-up plan like they did with the Sting promos last year.

I just can't imagine what anyone is seeing in these videos that is making them say Undertaker. Nothing fits his character or any incarnation of his character at all. I think people are just looking at the time of year and the promos from last year and assuming it's for Taker. When has Undertaker been associated with video glitches, mysterious countdown timers, "hacking" Titantron feeds or end of the world prophecies? These things are so obviously slanted towards Jericho that it's either a giant swerve which will lead to the reveal making zero sense or it is actually Jericho.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> ***SPOILER** - The 1/2/12 Video Identity Update*
> 
> Source: Pwinsider
> 
> Several WWE sources continue to state that the YouTube videos that have been inserted into RAW for the last few weeks are building to he return of Chris Jericho at the January 2nd RAW in Memphis, TN. The wording of the video was done to make people think that it would be Undertaker, but he is currently not scheduled to return until after the Royal Rumble.
> 
> Jericho has continued to deny that he is returning, which is something he has always done as a way to keep fans guessing about his status.


Which means it's not him. Either that or someone's losing their job.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> Which means it's not him. Either that or someone's losing their job.


Dirtsheets, dirtsheets, dirtsheets.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Without reading 200 pages the third video I would say all but confirms it being jericho, the boy is reciting the song "wormwood" by fozzy for part of his 40 second monologues. Dunno if it has been mentioned here???

Also the boy uses big words lol


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am now on the Ryback bandwagon. Unless... next week's promo throws a huge curveball


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Seems to me immediately that it's Jericho.

Dunno if this makes sense to you but the main character in End of Days is named Jericho :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Days_(film)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wouldn't want Ziggler to waste his time at Wrestlemania carrying a broken down Undertaker. I'd rather he face Punk for the title and put on the match of the night and probably one of the best Wrestlemania matches of all time.
> 
> Hopefully, Taker comes back and perhaps faces Barrett for everything that happened beforehand. How are they going to explain that?


lmao at ziggler having to carry taker. takers been the best performer at like 5 straight wms regardless of his injury status. dude could barely walk for the months leading up to wm26 and he was far and away the best guy on that show.



Adramelech said:


> I'm curious as to whether the people who say these promos will be for the Undertaker actually think they are _meant_ for him or if they're saying that the WWE will just use him as the back-up plan like they did with the Sting promos last year.
> 
> I just can't imagine what anyone is seeing in these videos that is making them say Undertaker. Nothing fits his character or any incarnation of his character at all. I think people are just looking at the time of year and the promos from last year and assuming it's for Taker. When has Undertaker been associated with video glitches, mysterious countdown timers, "hacking" Titantron feeds or end of the world prophecies? These things are so obviously slanted towards Jericho that it's either a giant swerve which will lead to the reveal making zero sense or it is actually Jericho.


this


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1) "itbegins2012 - 42 seconds
"Come my people and shut their doors about thee. For power shall come to punish the meet for their equity. [loud voice whispering 'punish the' repeatedly] For of the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the world as you know it."

2) "second2012" - 43 seconds
"The power cometh is a thief in the night to claim what others have taken. Those who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape. The second day of 2012 is coming, and it shall be the end of the world as you know it."

3) "lookwithin2012" - 44 seconds
"Behold the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with ferry. The deception the weak have perpetrated will be castigated. [loud voice whispering 'deception' repeatedly] The second day of 2012, the prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. It will be the end of the world as you know it."


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

According to Pwinsider.com, WWE sources have stated that the YouTube videos that have been inserted into Raw for the last few weeks are building to the return of Chris Jericho at the January 2nd Raw in Memphis, TN. The wording of the video was done to make people think that it would be Undertaker, but he is currently not scheduled to return until after the Royal Rumble. Jericho has continued to deny that he is returning, which is something he has always done in a way to keep fans guessing about his status.


----------



## fraze316

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J is is going to take his revenge out on The Miz for stealing his gimmick, CM Punk for claiming the he is the best wrestler in the world, Randy Orton for kicking him in the skull, and John Cena because he is a hypocrite and panders to the fans!


----------



## #Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

these vidoes are starting to mess with my mind - everyone has different reasons for who they think it is or is not - i hope its y2j but these videos have really got me wondering.

it was weird how they didnt even mention the third one after it aired on raw


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Big Dog said:


> Seems to me immediately that it's Jericho.
> 
> Dunno if this makes sense to you but the main character in End of Days is named Jericho :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Days_(film)


Jericho 'Cane'

Both are due back.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> 1) "itbegins2012 - 42 seconds
> "Come my people and shut their doors about thee. For power shall come to punish the meet for their equity. [loud voice whispering 'punish the' repeatedly] For of the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the world as you know it."
> 
> 2) "second2012" - 43 seconds
> "The power cometh is a thief in the night to claim what others have taken. Those who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape. The second day of 2012 is coming, and it shall be the end of the world as you know it."
> 
> 3) "lookwithin2012" - 44 seconds
> "Behold the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with ferry. The deception the weak have perpetrated will be castigated. [loud voice whispering 'deception' repeatedly] The second day of 2012, the prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. It will be the end of the world as you know it."


The time of the videos have to mean something. The last couple of seconds in the last video was just darkness to make it 44 seconds


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Adramelech said:


> I just can't imagine what anyone is seeing in these videos that is making them say Undertaker. Nothing fits his character or any incarnation of his character at all. I think people are just looking at the time of year and the promos from last year and assuming it's for Taker. When has Undertaker been associated with video glitches, mysterious countdown timers, "hacking" Titantron feeds or end of the world prophecies? These things are so obviously slanted towards Jericho that it's either a giant swerve which will lead to the reveal making zero sense or it is actually Jericho.


The supernaturalness of it. The little girls. I don't know if you remember the promos from '00 but those were a bunch of creepy little girls. When I see a bunch of weird shit happening on WWE TV, it's generally Undertaker.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Look within(the company). It's a John Cena heel turn/gimmick change


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wrestling Observer/F4WOnline:

-- At this point, the word is that there is going to be a pretty good hint about who the viral videos are for the night after the TLC PPV.


----------



## perro

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i will be so fucking disappointed if it's Jericho


----------



## the-gaffer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Definitely planned as Jericho but they've obviously made numerous hints at others just incase he doesn't re-sign


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> 1) "itbegins2012 - 42 seconds
> "Come my people and shut their doors about thee. For power shall come to punish the meet for their equity. [loud voice whispering 'punish the' repeatedly] For of the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the world as you know it."
> 
> 2) "second2012" - 43 seconds
> "The power cometh is a thief in the night to claim what others have taken. Those who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape. The second day of 2012 is coming, and it shall be the end of the world as you know it."
> 
> 3) "lookwithin2012" - 44 seconds
> "Behold the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with ferry. The deception the weak have perpetrated will be castigated. [loud voice whispering 'deception' repeatedly] The second day of 2012, the prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. It will be the end of the world as you know it."


Although each of these vignettes have been greatly misquoted, when lining up the main themes right next to each other, it seems to further push the idea of Jericho coming back on account of Punk stealing "Best in the World."

1. "Punish the meek for their inequity." = A seemingly-inadequate individual has cheated or committed some kind of injustice in order to get ahead. That person will now be punished by our mystery individual.

2. "The Power cometh like a thief in the night to claim what others have unjustly taken." (Paraphrase) = The cheat or injustice that the offender committed, involved unfairly taking something from the returning individual. Using "The Power" implies that the offender is considered to be far inferior by comparison.

3. "The deception that the weak have perpetrated will be castigated." = The inadequate offender will be punished for stealing what was not rightfully theirs.

If you put all of that together, I honestly cannot understand where The Undertaker comes in. The last time anyone saw him, he won his Wrestlemania match. He has not been screwed out of anything in recent memory, so it would be a STRETCH to bring back some obscure angle to explain it.

Clearly Punk has been pushing this Best in the World thing very hard. Even if there isn't a pre-01/02/2012 confrontation between the two guys via twitter or whatever, Jericho could still come back and explain it all in about 2 seconds.

When deciding between who this should be, you really have to think about two things:

-These vignettes are supposed to be about some specific person returning.

and

-In which situation would the explanation be the easiest and take the least amount of obscure reference?

In the case of Undertaker, it would take a bit of explanation to get to how someone has outright stolen something from him and has resulted in that person's current success. In the case of Jericho, it's pretty easy to explain.


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's going to be a dissapointment like kharma. I hate the diva's. No offense to females but they can't be taken seriously. 

I pray for Jericho.


----------



## Alco

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Brye said:


> The supernaturalness of it. The little girls. I don't know if you remember the promos from '00 but those were a bunch of creepy little girls. When I see a bunch of weird shit happening on WWE TV, it's generally Undertaker.


Exactly this. Weird shit equals Undertaker. Usually.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Alcoholic said:


> Exactly this. Weird shit equals Undertaker. Usually.


I will also note that this whole cryptic "end of the world" thing, seems to play on the whole 2012 nonsense. This is similar to playing off of the Y2K thing.

I just hope he doesn't come out as Y12J now. That would be silly.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't want it to be Y2J, I don't want Undertaker, HBK, Brodus Clay, or anyone new. I WANT IT TO BE STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN. A familiar force, a PROPHET (3:16). Yeah.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



InstantClassic100 said:


> It's going to be a dissapointment like kharma. I hate the diva's. No offense to females but they can't be taken seriously.
> 
> I pray for Jericho.


Kharma is not a he.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm starting to think that it isn't Taker anymore. I mean, they really don't feel like him at all now. Same for Jericho. Unless of course the little boy is Taker and the little girl is............Michelle McCool, GASP!!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is taker coming back to Take back his YARD! As the AMERICAN BADASS VOLUME 2!


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gotta be Jericho. They're playing to this whole "2012 end of the world" crap, and the last time there was a big deal made about "the end of the world" it was in 2000 with the Y2K thing, which obviously is where the "Y2J" thing came from.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

At the end of the last video, the little girl seems to wink right before it cuts to black, and it's also strange that each video is 1 second longer than the last.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

look within to me might mean someone currently on the roster planning something i could see it being punk forgive me though i've only paid attention to two of the videos and haven't watched wrestling in like 6 months.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

this makes a lot of sense but we give WWE too much credit... this is the same group of guys that sat on CM Punk - Randy Orton feud for 3 years because Orton punted him at an obscure pay per view three years prior, so i wouldnt put it past them to bring up something from Taker's 2006 to create a story



FF6Setzer said:


> Although each of these vignettes have been greatly misquoted, when lining up the main themes right next to each other, it seems to further push the idea of Jericho coming back on account of Punk stealing "Best in the World."
> 
> 1. "Punish the meek for their inequity." = A seemingly-inadequate individual has cheated or committed some kind of injustice in order to get ahead. That person will now be punished by our mystery individual.
> 
> 2. "The Power cometh like a thief in the night to claim what others have unjustly taken." (Paraphrase) = The cheat or injustice that the offender committed, involved unfairly taking something from the returning individual. Using "The Power" implies that the offender is considered to be far inferior by comparison.
> 
> 3. "The deception that the weak have perpetrated will be castigated." = The inadequate offender will be punished for stealing what was not rightfully theirs.
> 
> If you put all of that together, I honestly cannot understand where The Undertaker comes in. The last time anyone saw him, he won his Wrestlemania match. He has not been screwed out of anything in recent memory, so it would be a STRETCH to bring back some obscure angle to explain it.
> 
> Clearly Punk has been pushing this Best in the World thing very hard. Even if there isn't a pre-01/02/2012 confrontation between the two guys via twitter or whatever, Jericho could still come back and explain it all in about 2 seconds.
> 
> When deciding between who this should be, you really have to think about two things:
> 
> -These vignettes are supposed to be about some specific person returning.
> 
> and
> 
> -In which situation would the explanation be the easiest and take the least amount of obscure reference?
> 
> In the case of Undertaker, it would take a bit of explanation to get to how someone has outright stolen something from him and has resulted in that person's current success. In the case of Jericho, it's pretty easy to explain.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MondayNightJericho said:


> this makes a lot of sense but we give WWE too much credit... this is the same group of guys that sat on CM Punk - Randy Orton feud for 3 years because Orton punted him at an obscure pay per view three years prior, so i wouldnt put it past them to bring up something from Taker's 2006 to create a story


:lmao true


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Shane coming back to the WWE and taking it back from Triple H. The boy is Shane and the girl is Stephanie? He's behind Laurinaitis and Nash.


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Batista coming back to give Cena something to do until wresltemania time.


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Denny Crane said:


> It's Shane coming back to the WWE and taking it back from Triple H. The boy is Shane and the girl is Stephanie?


i was going to post this theory about an hour ago but thought naww no way! Be just what the wee needs if this is what it was.


----------



## Denny Crane

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I also wouldn't be shocked to see it be Brock Lesnar just to return to build something up for Wrestlemania. Not to get into the ring but as the special referee for Rock/Cena or to feud with Undertaker. But I don't think they will book Lesnar and Rock at the same show but who knows. It should be like 3 days after his Overeem fight so Lesnar should't be training yet so it could be finally perfect for him to do something with the WWE again without effecting his UFC commitments.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TakerBourneAgain said:


> Without reading 200 pages the third video I would say all but confirms it being jericho, the boy is reciting the song "wormwood" by fozzy for part of his 40 second monologues. Dunno if it has been mentioned here???
> 
> Also the boy uses big words lol


http://www.metrolyrics.com/wormwood-lyrics-fozzy.html

none of those lyrics make an appearance in any of the videos, not even the fake ones with the word Jericho directly in them. What are you talking about?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> http://www.metrolyrics.com/wormwood-lyrics-fozzy.html
> 
> none of those lyrics make an appearance in any of the videos, not even the fake ones with the word Jericho directly in them. What are you talking about?


:lmao


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

not sure whats so funny?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think because certain words like second coming and thief in the night are in the songs etc.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well I'm sticking with that there is very little to nothing in the videos to suggest anything, no metaphors or hidden messages, & I think it is done deliberately so, & is being kept vague. 

That doesn't mean there won't be a hint in the future I just don't think there has been one so far & the vids have been made to suggest there is meaning to them so people will speculate, creating interest, & because the videos don't have a message that makes the speculating wild as people search for a meaning that isn't actually there.

It's done on purpose to make people talk & there is no answer, yet.


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Only read the first few pages and the last few, but...

2012 is the year - Y
The 2nd is the day - 2
January is the month - J


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So now I don't know if the girl has anything to do with whoever is returning, or if the girl represents someone who's also returning along with the boy. I could see the girl being a distraction of sorts, and the videos are for Jericho. Maybe the girl is a Jericho fan trying to get Jericho to return to the WWE. I also like the idea of the girl being Punk, regardless of how funny that sounds. Punk did start calling him the "best in the world", something that Jericho has called himself. The ball probably belongs to the boy, and the girl stole it, much like Punk stole Jericho's "best in the world" line. That was mentioned before, but it makes sense. 

The boy and the girl could also be Shane and Steph coming to take over the WWE. I can't see the videos being for Vince and Linda because, well, just because. At this point, I don't believe the videos are for the Undertaker either. I'm still leaning towards Jericho, but now I'm also thinking they might be for Shane and Steph.


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can we get a poll going on this forum? Forgive my ignorance of these things, it's my first evening on here.

We could have all the contenders, every member gets one vote but you can change your vote whenever you like. We could see then where the majority are leaning at any given time over the next few weeks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mna... to think two weeks ago I was sure it was Taker... then last week I still thought it could be Taker, but thinking more it's Jericho, and now I'm kind of split between Jericho and Shane, with Taker being a fairly distant third.


----------



## iStandAlone

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The return of the Anonymous General Manager.


----------



## Batman316

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iStandAlone said:


> The return of the Anonymous General Manager.


bet you thought that was funny when you posted it.

Its not! :banplz: >.>


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

EDIT: Fucking blocked links.


Anyways, was just an article stating that the video is apparently for Chris Jericho and other sites claim it's ether Jericho or Undertaker.


----------



## Swag

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wait, what's the theory behind Shane?


----------



## iStandAlone

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Batman316 said:


> bet you thought that was funny when you posted it.
> 
> Its not! :banplz: >.>


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If WWE had balls they would make this all for the debut of Jon Moxley aka Dean Ambrose. That would be a great way to debut someone new to the club. What do you say ya'll? This is the debut of Jon Moxley?


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie.

Just my opinion.


----------



## whitty982000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



truk83 said:


> If WWE had balls they would make this all for the debut of Jon Moxley aka Dean Ambrose. That would be a great way to debut someone new to the club. What do you say ya'll? This is the debut of Jon Moxley?


I doubt that it would be dude, it says in the promo that a "familiar force" is coming back to take what is his.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does Jericho still have short hair or has he grown it out again?


----------



## wwetna247

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really hope its Jericho...

Serious heel Jericho is hilarious :lmao:lmao


----------



## septurum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The new video said a prophet is coming to destroy the weak. It can only be one man:










Mordecai. Believe it.


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> the boy is Jericho, the girl is representing Punk. in the video, the boy is doing﻿ all the work and the girl keeps looking and seems to be copying his work. When the boy (Jericho) is in timeout (Jericho's time off), the girl keeps looking to get more ideas, but nothing. but at the end, the girl is in the spotlight and smiling, whereas the boy is still doing the work. CM PUNK is getting praised for Jericho's stuff, whereas Jericho is still working, and will make him pay for it.


MGnops of YouTube


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

this is what Meltzer wrote on THE BOARD~!



> Those in the company believe it's Jericho.
> 
> Jericho claimed he'd be in Hawaii that day, but he's going to deny it until it's either true and he's there or if it's not true he'd deny it as well.
> 
> Jericho was always supposed to come back in January until the video game deal happened.


----------



## Green

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Although I agree that all this stuff seems Jerichoish, I don't get why people see it as related to an upcoming feud with Punk.

Can someone fill me in there?

Also I don't think Meltzer knows shit


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

im a big y2j fan but for some reason i really hope this doesnt turn out to be y2j

maybe it will be the return of the invasion haha


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Jericho's plan was to return to the WWE in January than why was he not included in there video game? and why is this such a big deal to Jericho anyway? It's not like he's a current Wrestler on the roster. WWE did mess up by not including a guy like him who has paid his dues and worked so hard for the company but hyped up and put Brock Lesnar in the game and we all know how much dues he paid. Having said that, still not a legit reason for Jericho to make perhaps his FINAL WWE run. Come on Jericho don't be naive.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



green25814 said:


> Although I agree that all this stuff seems Jerichoish, I don't get why people see it as related to an upcoming feud with Punk.
> 
> Can someone fill me in there?
> 
> Also I don't think Meltzer knows shit


best in the world moniker


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ArmyOfLove said:


> MGnops of YouTube


I can't believe someone plagiarized my idea in the comments section on youtube without giving me any credit whatsoever. Now I understand why Jericho is so pissed off at Punk.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> and why is this such a big deal to Jericho anyway?


Royalties, the Superstars included get a cut of the profits.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ColtonSoFresh said:


> Does Jericho still have short hair or has he grown it out again?












He hasn't grown out his hair out in over 5 years, and frankly, I don't think I want to see him return with long hair either. I can't stomach the thought of seeing one of my favourite wrestlers of all-time looking like Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels in the twilight of his active wrestling career.


----------



## Green

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> best in the world moniker


Eh, seems kinda shakey reasoning to me

'Taking back what was mine' probably just means the WWE title tbh


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



green25814 said:


> Eh, seems kinda shakey reasoning to me
> 
> 'Taking back what was mine' probably just means the WWE title tbh


It is taker as the american badass coming back to take back his YARD


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> – F4WOnline.com reports there is going to be a “pretty good hint” about who WWE’s viral videos are teasing on the December 19 Raw SuperShow.
> 
> This week’s viral video is titled “Look Within.” A boy is shown in the video saying a “prophet” will “emerge to destroy the weak” and “it will be the end of the world as you know it.”


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Brett Michaels.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Quote:
> – F4WOnline.com reports there is going to be a “pretty good hint” about who WWE’s viral videos are teasing on the December 19 Raw SuperShow.
> 
> This week’s viral video is titled “Look Within.” A boy is shown in the video saying a “prophet” will “emerge to destroy the weak” and “it will be the end of the world as you know it.”


I mean, clearly this should be obvious to anyone watching. There are only three Raw shows left to air vignettes until the 01/02/2012 episode. They have very little time to transition this set of vignettes from cryptic to relatively clear so it can be hyped for the casual fans.

I applaud the WWE in learning from their mistakes with the SAVE_US campaign from 2007. There are fewer weeks to wait this time, we have known when the arrival will happen since the beginning, and the vignettes are FAR more ambiguous. Also, the pacing of making the videos paint a clearer and clearer picture has been great as well. The vignettes are short, but drop a very important hint every single time. 

Also, even though the feeling is quite different from SAVE_US they still maintain the integrity of the original campaign in that the hints become more obvious with time, it slowly begins to invade all of WWE programming, and the background music becomes more pronounced with each new video. They kept the stuff that worked, and fixed the stuff that didn't.

WWE Creative and the Video guys deserve lots of credit on this one.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What mistakes are you talking about?


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> What mistakes are you talking about?


Probably that the SAVE_US campaign was far too obvious too quickly & too long in its climax.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> What mistakes are you talking about?


Well, one of the glaring mistakes from SAVE_US was that it took toooooo damn long to finish. By the end of it, people were sick of the vignettes and just wanted it to be over. I don't readily recall how long it took, but it was most certainly a couple months or more. It's not quick and dirty like this is. Over the span of SAVE_US there were....like 8 or 9 videos over a couple months. ItBegins will have amounted to 6 videos over 6 weeks; very tight and to the point.

Also, I want to say that the last three or four SAVE_US videos were basically slapping you in the face with who was returning and all were relatively similar in nature. It wasn't as fun towards the end because it was clear that it was Chris Jericho, and WWE felt it necessary to basically spoon-feed the WWE Universe that information. ItBegins doesn't really have the time to make it so obvious and ruin the mystery. Now, I suppose they could go ahead and basically tell us who it is next week, having split the difference between ambiguous vignettes and obvious ones, sorta like SAVE_US. But even then, there would only be like 2 more videos and we're there, so it won't be as excruciating.

I would say those are the biggest issues that I recall people (especially in this forum) complaining about during SAVE_US.222.

I'm sure there are other nitpicky things, but I would say that overall, WWE has resolved these larger problems for this current campaign.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Jericho returns wearing that Boy George sparkly vest, I might puke in my mouth a little.

Jericho should win the rumble and challenge Punk at Mania, simple.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> If Jericho returns wearing that Boy George sparkly vest, I might puke in my mouth a little.


he delivered one of the best Promos in wrestling history with that sparkly vest....problem?


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FF6Setzer said:


> Well, one of the glaring mistakes from SAVE_US was that it took toooooo damn long to finish. By the end of it, people were sick of the vignettes and just wanted it to be over. I don't readily recall how long it took, but it was most certainly a couple months or more. It's not quick and dirty like this is. Over the span of SAVE_US there were....like 8 or 9 videos over a couple months. ItBegins will have amounted to 6 videos over 6 weeks; very tight and to the point.
> 
> Also, I want to say that the last three or four SAVE_US videos were basically slapping you in the face with who was returning and all were relatively similar in nature. It wasn't as fun towards the end because it was clear that it was Chris Jericho, and WWE felt it necessary to basically spoon-feed the WWE Universe that information. ItBegins doesn't really have the time to make it so obvious and ruin the mystery. Now, I suppose they could go ahead and basically tell us who it is next week, having split the difference between ambiguous vignettes and obvious ones, sorta like SAVE_US. But even then, there would only be like 2 more videos and we're there, so it won't be as excruciating.
> 
> I would say those are the biggest issues that I recall people (especially in this forum) complaining about during SAVE_US.222.
> 
> I'm sure there are other nitpicky things, but I would say that overall, WWE has resolved these larger problems for this current campaign.


TL;DR but I hardly think 6 videos instead of 8 is bothering people. It's a matter of 2 weeks, nobody with a soul cares.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if y2j comes back with the gimmick he had when he left I will be utterly disappointed. Hated his last gimmick. I wanna see him back in the same gimmick he had when he was undisputed champion round a decade ago !


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



green25814 said:


> Eh, seems kinda shakey reasoning to me
> 
> 'Taking back what was mine' probably just means the WWE title tbh


makes less sense. neither guy has held the WWE title in years.


----------



## bboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why all the fuss about it being jericho? I know 99% that it isn't jericho but if by a small chance it is jericho then that fucking sucks. Jericho is overweight, arrogant peice of shit. He thinks he is way better than he actually is, a bit like punk. He is mid-card level at best and is one of the most over-rated wrestlers ever.

Anyway in no way whatsoever does any of the clues point to jericho, the only people who think it is jericho are the internet geeks who are so convinced it is jericho they are seeing what they want to see in the videos and interpreting it to be jericho. These were the same morons who were convinced sting was appearing last year fpalm


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bboy said:


> Why all the fuss about it being jericho? I know 99% that it isn't jericho but if by a small chance it is jericho then that fucking sucks. Jericho is overweight, arrogant peice of shit. He thinks he is way better than he actually is, a bit like punk. He is mid-card level at best and is one of the most over-rated wrestlers ever.
> 
> Anyway in no way whatsoever does any of the clues point to jericho, the only people who think it is jericho are the internet geeks who are so convinced it is jericho they are seeing what they want to see in the videos and interpreting it to be jericho. These were the same morons who were convinced sting was appearing last year fpalm


:stupid:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

bboy just took the shovel out on the Jericho marks


----------



## Jepo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Anark said:


> Only read the first few pages and the last few, but...
> 
> 2012 is the year - Y
> The 2nd is the day - 2
> January is the month - J


Ridiculous logic. In the first instance, the fact that the year is 2012 isn't relevant, just the fact that 2012 is a year so you pluck a Y out of nowhere to fit a theory. If you continue this logic then you should say that the 2nd is a day so the letter D should be used, and January is a month so the letter M should be used. 

You are trying to make this fit your theory and passing it off as logic. Using logic though, we should all be awaiting the debut of YDM. 

Can't wait, hope he's good.


----------



## Raven8000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here is my view on the current videos.

On the same night we saw 2 videos. One obvious, one not. The obvious being Kane. With heavy attention paid to the mask. Will he come back with the mask? Maybe. Will he come back as the "Big Red Machine" rather than the boring role he's been palying in recent years? Probably. When will he come back? My guess same time as this guy.

Video 2: It begins. Can I take you all back to Wrestlemania XX where the tagline was "it all begins again". There is no doubt in my mind that the same man who returned at XX will return on 1/2. The Undertaker. However the video features creepy young children, this is similar to his early entrance videos as the American Bad Ass. So will Taker return on 1/2? Yes, Will he return to the ABA gimmick for one last run? This is actually pretty possible. This could be his last run and to see Taker as a more human character will provide a means for a better send off when he retires in the next couple of years. Rather than giving The Dead Man, a guy who barely talks, the send off.

So Kane AND Taker will return on the same night no question about it. The promos started the same night and they'll end the same night. I doubt they are not linked. I don't see them both coming back just to ignore eachother. Will they come back as the Brothers of Destruction? Maybe for a while. Will this lead to a feud/match? Probably at WM28 as neither have a legitimate opponent lined up. Also when they had their feud a couple years back it ended and Taker never got his revenge from what I can remember. So he could avenge this.

So to clarify. Undertaker and Kane will return on 1/2 and this will likely lead to a match at Wrestlemania.

THIS is what the videos are leading to and THIS will happen.


----------



## Beaker3391

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After Long Studying of the video i have finally come to a Conusion and i lknow who is coming back

it can only be these two if you think about it

its gonna be great

and Returning on January 2nd 2012 is....











ITS PERRY SATURN AND MOP ITS SO OBVIUS!!!


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



green25814 said:


> Although I agree that all this stuff seems Jerichoish, I don't get why people see it as related to an upcoming feud with Punk.
> 
> Can someone fill me in there?
> 
> Also I don't think Meltzer knows shit


Jericho and Punk have been e-feuding on Twitter for months, working people and teasing a program.


----------



## dingo_wwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



-ANDY- said:


> Here is my view on the current videos.
> 
> On the same night we saw 2 videos. One obvious, one not. The obvious being Kane. With heavy attention paid to the mask. Will he come back with the mask? Maybe. Will he come back as the "Big Red Machine" rather than the boring role he's been palying in recent years? Probably. When will he come back? My guess same time as this guy.
> 
> Video 2: It begins. Can I take you all back to Wrestlemania XX where the tagline was "it all begins again". There is no doubt in my mind that the same man who returned at XX will return on 1/2. The Undertaker. However the video features creepy young children, this is similar to his early entrance videos as the American Bad Ass. So will Taker return on 1/2? Yes, Will he return to the ABA gimmick for one last run? This is actually pretty possible. This could be his last run and to see Taker as a more human character will provide a means for a better send off when he retires in the next couple of years. Rather than giving The Dead Man, a guy who barely talks, the send off.
> 
> So Kane AND Taker will return on the same night no question about it. The promos started the same night and they'll end the same night. I doubt they are not linked. I don't see them both coming back just to ignore eachother. Will they come back as the Brothers of Destruction? Maybe for a while. Will this lead to a feud/match? Probably at WM28 as neither have a legitimate opponent lined up. Also when they had their feud a couple years back it ended and Taker never got his revenge from what I can remember. So he could avenge this.
> 
> So to clarify. Undertaker and Kane will return on 1/2 and this will likely lead to a match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> THIS is what the videos are leading to and THIS will happen.


This. +1000000 . Thanks for explaining so clearly.


----------



## dingo_wwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Biker Taker returns, soon an explosion follows and Masked Kane comes out. That will be so epic.


----------



## septurum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



-ANDY- said:


> So to clarify. Undertaker and Kane will return on 1/2 and this will likely lead to a match at Wrestlemania.
> 
> THIS is what the videos are leading to and THIS will happen.


You don't have a clue and neither does anyone else.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kane and Taker have already wrestled 3 times at Mania before, I doubt they're going to do a 4th.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nukeinyourhair said:


> Kane and Taker have already wrestled 3 times at Mania before, I doubt they're going to do a 4th.


2 times. Wrestlemania 14 and 20.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i figured out who it is.... keep in mind the video keeps calling "him" a "prophet" as in a speaker or motuhpiece if you will...

perhaps were getting ready to see the next NEXT big thing

paul heyman with brodus, im willing to put credits on it


----------



## dingo_wwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nukeinyourhair said:


> Kane and Taker have already wrestled 3 times at Mania before, I doubt they're going to do a 4th.


2 times. But a returning Masked Kane and badass taker going at it for a final time will be different and they will surely give it all. 

Also it will be a change from same old " I will kill the streak" sort of build up, badass taker may be cocky and challenge people in a streak match. Like he used to talk of giving chances to everybody when he was Undisputed Champion.

I saw the 3rd video in the raw segment just now. The light becoming dim and again bright, the TV being blurred, the creepiness of the kids scream Taker.


----------



## DoctorDeuce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J SAVE US!


----------



## DoctorDeuce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ww4ever said:


> i figured out who it is.... keep in mind the video keeps calling "him" a "prophet" as in a speaker or motuhpiece if you will...
> 
> perhaps were getting ready to see the next NEXT big thing
> 
> paul heyman with brodus, im willing to put credits on it


I can digg it, i dont think it'll happen, but it would b awsome.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

From SmackDown:



> The third "It Begins" promo airs and ends with the words "Look Within." *HUGE Y2J chants afterwards*.


This shit could really backfire on WWE if it's not Chris Jericho.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> This shit could really backfire on WWE if it's not Chris Jericho.


Depends who it is. If it's someone no one gives a flying crap about, then yes. If it's someone surprising, then it won't backfire.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im sure we would all mark if its like 'American Bad Ass' Taker and not the original dead man taker..


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You know what Smackdown is like, those Y2J chants will probably be replaced with a big fake pop.


----------



## dingo_wwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Im sure we would all mark if its like 'American Bad Ass' Taker and not the original dead man taker..


Exactly  . The gimmick needs a change. Also all possible storylines and in-ring story telling with deadman streak match has been done. It needs a change now if he wants to continue till WM 30.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here's what's in the Observer Newsletter this week:


> Mystery Man Update: More and more sources now believe that the mystery promos are for Chris Jericho and not the Undertaker. One source said they believed that Jericho had either re-signed or was close to re-signing. If he hasn't signed and/or the deal falls through, based on the look of the packages they can just switch it to Undertaker's return. It is said that the promo that airs after the TLC PPV, which has already been taped, will make it pretty clear who is really returning.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dingo_wwe said:


> Exactly  . The gimmick needs a change. Also all possible storylines and in-ring story telling with deadman streak match has been done. It needs a change now if he wants to continue till WM 30.


first...i think the guy u quoted was being sarcastic. 

second...Taker's gimmick doesnt need a "change" back to the ABA gimmick. That gimmick was actually pretty fucking weak and an embarrassment to the character Taker played over the years. Take the fact that his theme songs with the ABA gimmick were horrible, and that he looked like a fool dressed up as a biker (idc if he loves riding IRL...he looks like a tool), and you've got the worst Undertaker gimmick in history.

People would give anything to see him return to the ring for his last match with his initial gimmick, and no fucking unitard. If taker does indeed return, it better be with lights out, and him coming out with Paul Bearer to Graveyard Symphony dressed in mildly modified original entrance attire.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Interesting Theory I read regarding it.



> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

orrrr...they are for Ted Dibiase


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bboy said:


> Why all the fuss about it being jericho? I know 99% that it isn't jericho but if by a small chance it is jericho then that fucking sucks. Jericho is overweight, arrogant peice of shit. He thinks he is way better than he actually is, a bit like punk. He is mid-card level at best and is one of the most over-rated wrestlers ever.
> 
> Anyway in no way whatsoever does any of the clues point to jericho, the only people who think it is jericho are the internet geeks who are so convinced it is jericho they are seeing what they want to see in the videos and interpreting it to be jericho. These were the same morons who were convinced sting was appearing last year fpalm


wow!!! LOL sucks to be you if it is jericho.....


----------



## Barrett Brings It

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd be disappointed if it was for Undertaker. Obviously he deserves all the respect for his career but I can't get that excited by it. 

I like the thought of Jericho V Punk or the Vince & Family coming back though. 

Well that was a pretty dull first post!


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I've seen alot of people say because of the globe it's Jericho coming back for the best in the world moniker and some other stuff which are all valid points , but are we not missing something with the videos the eeriness the creepiness the wording used?, it all points to Taker folks! I mean when has Jericho ever been associated with darkness ?. The whole he shall reclaim what is his could point to Taker as he's coming to reclaim "his yard" a phrase he's often used on TV . The kids in the promos could be messengers relaying Takers message to us all , lest we forget who's the 1 superstar famed for mystery / intrigue ? TAKER . Kids have been used in his promo before eg his return promo in 2000 when he debuted the ABA gimmick.There where 4 little girls on a skipping rope saying creepy shit in the vignettes leading to his return . Also the kids are in a school an " old school" quite possibly ? the promos are set in black and white like old movies , the vignettes also focus alot on a playground / yard - could it be his yard ? the devils playground ?. Just a few theories I have . *


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the more I think about this, the more I eel that WWE would be wise to stop the itbegins promos after this monday's raw. Let the crowd forget about it between now and 1/2...imagine the reaction (no matter who it is) when an itbegins video flashes on the screen on that mondays raw after everyone thought the promo trail had gone cold? 

There is such a thing as over-hyping a return, no matter who it is.


----------



## Barrett Brings It

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Of course Kenny Doane wrestled in a dark match last month. Maybe he's coming for Nicky! :shocked:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I love this. The first video comes out and it's instantly Taker. Then the second video comes and they're not too sure so it's probably Taker but there's a small chance that it might be Jericho. Then comes the third video which is less and less Taker-like and now it's definitely Jericho and not Taker. Such amazing skills of detection there dirtsheets. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> I love this. The first video comes out and it's instantly Taker. Then the second video comes and they're not too sure so it's probably Taker but there's a small chance that it might be Jericho. Then comes the third video which is less and less Taker-like and now it's definitely Jericho and not Taker. Such amazing skills of detection there dirtsheets.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Then it will be The Undertaker and they'll say that the Jericho deal wasn't finalized. When in reality these video's were never meant for Jericho. 

The only reason why the dirtsheets didn't say the 2/21/11 video "could be Sting" is because of a area advertisement that came out a few days after that said The Undertaker will return.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm too lazy to go through the entire 76 pages, so I'm just pointing out this. 

outube / ear 2012
(2)nd
(J)anuary.

It's probably been pointed out before.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kentonbomb said:


> I'm too lazy to go through the entire 76 pages, so I'm just pointing out this.
> 
> outube / ear 2012
> (2)nd
> (J)anuary.
> 
> It's probably been pointed out before.


and it's already been pointed out that this is pretty stupidly selective. If you actually do it the same way for all three aspects of the date, you're looking at YDM not Y2J...


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The theory that was posted about the boy and girl was very interesting. Im going to TLC in less than 2 weeks, it'd be cool as shit if they showed the promo there just cause. It has to be Jericho though or else it will fail. It could be Lesnar(no disappointment there, but it wouldnt really make sense). If it's Taker or anybody else, that shit would suck. Taker doesnt even need videos for his return since they did that last year.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *I've seen alot of people say because of the globe it's Jericho coming back for the best in the world moniker and some other stuff which are all valid points , but are we not missing something with the videos the eeriness the creepiness the wording used?, it all points to Taker folks! I mean when has Jericho ever been associated with darkness ?. The whole he shall reclaim what is his could point to Taker as he's coming to reclaim "his yard" a phrase he's often used on TV . The kids in the promos could be messengers relaying Takers message to us all , lest we forget who's the 1 superstar famed for mystery / intrigue ? TAKER . Kids have been used in his promo before eg his return promo in 2000 when he debuted the ABA gimmick.There where 4 little girls on a skipping rope saying creepy shit in the vignettes leading to his return . Also the kids are in a school an " old school" quite possibly ? the promos are set in black and white like old movies , the vignettes also focus alot on a playground / yard - could it be his yard ? the devils playground ?. Just a few theories I have . *


That's how I feel as well. The video's have really no relative clue at all to it being Jericho. Think about it? What does scary kids, dark gloomy video, ghostly feel, have in common with Chris Jericho? 

The yard could be Undertaker's "yard." Undertaker has used kids before in his return video's. I really agree with the possibility that it could be the American Bad Ass Undertaker returning. That way, he could have a much better send-off because he won't have to be the "dead-man," but a human. And that is possibly the the school could be symbolize "old school." 

It's eerie, it's dark, and it what's eerie and dark, The Undertaker. Undertaker has a huge history of having these vignette's about returning, especially with children in the video's. 

The Jericho thought-process is just like the "it's Sting!" from last years 2/21/11 video. Doesn't really make any sense, it's just people talking out of their ass because they really hope it's Jericho. Then when it isn't they'll feel disappointed because they put all their hope in Jericho returning they forgot one important thing, LOGIC.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> That's how I feel as well. The video's have really no relative clue at all to it being Jericho. Think about it? What does scary kids, dark gloomy video, ghostly feel, have in common with Chris Jericho?
> 
> The yard could be Undertaker's "yard." Undertaker has used kids before in his return video's. I really agree with the possibility that it could be the American Bad Ass Undertaker returning. That way, he could have a much better send-off because he won't have to be the "dead-man," but a human. And that is possibly the the school could be symbolize "old school."
> 
> It's eerie, it's dark, and it what's eerie and dark, The Undertaker. Undertaker has a huge history of having these vignette's about returning, especially with children in the video's.
> 
> The Jericho thought-process is just like the "it's Sting!" from last years 2/21/11 video. Doesn't really make any sense, it's just people talking out of their ass because they really hope it's Jericho. Then when it isn't they'll feel disappointed because they put all their hope in Jericho returning they forgot one important thing, LOGIC.


The Jericho thought process is a little different from the Sting one. With Jericho, there have been many reports of him in negotiations for a WWE return. Jericho returning would be great. These videos could have a lot more to do with Jericho than Taker if you look a little deeper than the surface. Some of the descriptions in the video do not match Taker at all. Plus, what the fuck would be the point of these videos if it is Taker? Taker just had a video set up for HHH and himself last year. Jericho is the only wrestler who has LONG build ups to his debuts/returns. I'd say its Jericho. If it's Taker, it'd be pointless. Taker leaves and comes back the same way almost every year LOL. Maybe someone else can get the video package this year LOL. Just saying.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

PUT THE Shane Mcmahon speculation to rest -



> - Shane McMahon is looking to launch his YOU On Demand project in China this December, reaching 11 million homes by the end of 2012. The group has signed a deal with Gravitas Ventures to bring independent movies to streaming services.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Damn, that's a shame. I do miss Shane.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> I love this. The first video comes out and it's instantly Taker. Then the second video comes and they're not too sure so it's probably Taker but there's a small chance that it might be Jericho. Then comes the third video which is less and less Taker-like and now it's definitely Jericho and not Taker. Such amazing skills of detection there dirtsheets.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


???

pwinsider said after the first video that it was for jericho


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



blazegod99 said:


> The Jericho thought process is a little different from the Sting one. With Jericho, there have been many reports of him in negotiations for a WWE return. Jericho returning would be great. These videos could have a lot more to do with Jericho than Taker if you look a little deeper than the surface. Some of the descriptions in the video do not match Taker at all. Plus, what the fuck would be the point of these videos if it is Taker? Taker just had a video set up for HHH and himself last year. Jericho is the only wrestler who has LONG build ups to his debuts/returns. I'd say its Jericho. If it's Taker, it'd be pointless. Taker leaves and comes back the same way almost every year LOL. Maybe someone else can get the video package this year LOL. Just saying.


And you know why there was no dirtsheet report's of Sting being the 2/21/11 video's? I can take a very good guess that it was because of the advertisement's that confirmed The Undertaker's return. The dirtsheet's came make up anything if they want. Notice how their saying "if the Jericho deal doesn't fall though, the video's will be for The Undertaker." Which is a very good cop-out so they won't look wrong, and it happen's so many times with the dirtsheets. 

So what description's don't match The Undertaker? Destruction? End of the world? Has Jericho ever had kids in his return videos? No. What about a dark, eerie feel to them? No.


----------



## tonytheknight

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

looking at the videos and reading everyone's hints in the other posts. my top picks to return are:

1 jerhico
2 undertaker
3 undertaker/kane feud or reunion 

4 my darkhorse pick would be the return of a past superstar or debut of a new gimmick for a current star who later in 2012 forms a new faction (not nexus,evolution,or NWO)but a totally new badass faction that wrestling fans have been waiting for since the end of evolution. wwe creative finally gets it right and creates a faction with the shockvalue of Nexus, the starpower of Evolution, and the longevity of NWO. but this is wwe creative im taking about and the ultimate faction may now just be a dream.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has always said he wants to constantly reinvent himself, so how irrelivent some of the references are to what we know him as really don't matter. It's still highly possible it's Jericho in a new gimmick.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Bare with me here.

We have a trilogy of cryptic promos, right? Each one has it's own name with a subliminal message: "It begins", "Second", and "Look within".

Y= 25th letter of the alphabet.
2= 2nd number of the number system.
J= 10th letter of the alphabet.

Y:

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX = 24 letters
ITBEGINSSECONDLOOKWITHIN = 24 letters

The 25th letter is missing. There's your Y.

2:

Second number. Self explanatory.

J:

ABCDEFGHI = 2 letters
LOOKWITHIN = 11 letters

As I said, J is the 10th number of the alphabet. Subtract 2 from 11 and you get 9 letters remaining. The 10th letter is missing. There's your J.

Y2J

Code broken.


What do you think?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think that's reading a bit too much into it. But that's the fun of it I suppose.

I am hoping it's Jericho to be honest, coming to feud with Punk. Because since HHH/Punk has a what, 5% chance of happening at Wrestlemania now, sadly, Jericho is the next best pick for Punk. Well, besides Austin. But that's for 29.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just on a purely speculative note, Punk really doesn't have any top-level heels left to go against leading up to Wrestlemania and beyond.

Unless they plan to do a lengthy feud between Punk and Miz that lasts for several months, I really don't see who they could throw at him in the near future. Christian maybe? The pool seems awfully dry right now.

One might think Ziggler perhaps, but that would be more for the benefit of Ziggler than putting Punk over, really. Right now, as they try to build up Punk as this big-time face, you need someone that the WWE just doesn't have right now.

A re-invented Jericho is the man for the job. So, if Chris Jericho isn't slated to come back in a few weeks, I am not looking forward to the remainder of Punk's current reign as WWE Champion.


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what do people think jerichos gimmick will be *IF*it is him?


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

actually Punk surpassed Jericho's star level long time ago.

a feud with jericho right now would be a step back for punk.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> actually Punk surpassed Jericho's star level long time ago.
> 
> a feud with jericho right now would be a step back for punk.


Idiot.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> actually Punk surpassed Jericho's star level long time ago.
> 
> a feud with jericho right now would be a step back for punk.


lol you serious?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tonytheknight said:


> 3 undertaker/kane feud or reunion


id give this a better shot than some of the longshot things mentioned in this thread...it'd be funny if the promos are for Paul Bearer coming back and taking back what is his, his two sons, the brothers or destruction.

I doubt it would happen, but it's still a more likely possibility than Shane/Stephanie or Vince/Linda


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> actually Punk surpassed Jericho's star level long time ago.
> 
> a feud with jericho right now would be a step back for punk.


LOL


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> I love this. The first video comes out and it's instantly Taker. Then the second video comes and they're not too sure so it's probably Taker but there's a small chance that it might be Jericho. Then comes the third video which is less and less Taker-like and now it's definitely Jericho and not Taker. Such amazing skills of detection there dirtsheets.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


All reputable news sources have stated that the videos are intended for Jericho since the very first one.



itssoeasy23 said:


> That's how I feel as well. The video's have really no relative clue at all to it being Jericho. Think about it? What does scary kids, dark gloomy video, ghostly feel, have in common with Chris Jericho?


There's a lot more to these videos than "scary kids" and "dark gloomy". This is exactly what I was talking about earlier in the thread. If you think these videos are intended for the Undertaker because they are "creepy", you are only looking skin deep and not paying any attention at all to the actual content of what is being communicated or the manner in which they are being shown. The Undertaker character has absolutely no connection whatsoever to viral videos or end times prophecy.











Look familiar?



itssoeasy23 said:


> The Jericho thought-process is just like the "it's Sting!" from last years 2/21/11 video. Doesn't really make any sense, it's just people talking out of their ass because they really hope it's Jericho. Then when it isn't they'll feel disappointed because they put all their hope in Jericho returning they forgot one important thing, LOGIC.


You realize the original 2/21/11 video was meant for Sting, right? He confirmed himself that talks fell through. The promos were going to build to a Sting/Undertaker confrontation.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm a fan of both Punk and Jericho but I agree, Punk has surpassed Jericho. But if he won't be facing Trips or Austin, really there is no other option. Del Rio? Yuck. Miz? Boring. Ziggler? Would be great but wouldn't do shit for Punk. Punk/Jericho at the moment seems the most likely.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm a fan of both Punk and Jericho but I agree, Punk has surpassed Jericho. But if he won't be facing Trips or Austin, really there is no other option. Del Rio? Yuck. Miz? Boring. Ziggler? Would be great but wouldn't do shit for Punk. Punk/Jericho at the moment seems the most likely.


You Punk marks make me sick.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm a fan of both Punk and Jericho but I agree, Punk has surpassed Jericho. But if he won't be facing Trips or Austin, really there is no other option. Del Rio? Yuck. Miz? Boring. Ziggler? Would be great but wouldn't do shit for Punk. Punk/Jericho at the moment seems the most likely.


Out of curiosity, how has Punk surpassed Jericho? I'd agree most of Jericho's career was spent in the midcard, but was over huge but couldn't get his shot at the main event due to superstars like Rock, Austin, Undertaker, Angle, HHH etc. He made his way into the main event despite these guys, the same can't be said for Punk. He only had to get by super cena.
I like Jericho but I like Punk too, but to say he has surpassed Jericho is ludicrous. If it wasnt for Jericho putting over young talent and leaving for periods of time, the WWE would not be what it is today, including super cena


----------



## Rustee

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *I'm a fan of both Punk and Jericho but I agree, Punk has surpassed Jericho.* But if he won't be facing Trips or Austin, really there is no other option. Del Rio? Yuck. Miz? Boring. Ziggler? Would be great but wouldn't do shit for Punk. Punk/Jericho at the moment seems the most likely.


I am a huge Punk mark but this is silly. There is a fair chance that Punk can be bigger than Jericho but it hasn't happened, and definitely will not happen in the forseeable future.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> actually Punk surpassed Jericho's star level long time ago.
> 
> a feud with jericho right now would be a step back for punk.


----------



## dingo_wwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> first...i think the guy u quoted was being sarcastic.
> 
> second...Taker's gimmick doesnt need a "change" back to the ABA gimmick. That gimmick was actually pretty fucking weak and an embarrassment to the character Taker played over the years. Take the fact that his theme songs with the ABA gimmick were horrible, and that he looked like a fool dressed up as a biker (idc if he loves riding IRL...he looks like a tool), and you've got the worst Undertaker gimmick in history.
> 
> People would give anything to see him return to the ring for his last match with his initial gimmick, and no fucking unitard. If taker does indeed return, it better be with lights out, and him coming out with Paul Bearer to Graveyard Symphony dressed in mildly modified original entrance attire.


Care to explain why he looked like a fool? I disliked Big Evil with short hair but badass with long hairs was pretty cool and deadman wouldn't have worked in Attitude Era. Besides many people actually liked it. Opinions differ, dude.

IMO the reason people are telling Oh, we wish it's not taker return again is because the same gimmick for nearly 8 years is making the thing a bit stale. A gimmick change will work. Besides it will be easier to give a big sendoff to a human taker and for him to give his HOF speech than a deadman.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao

"Punk has surpassed Jericho" in what? Jericho is bigger and better than him in every aspect of the wrestling business. LOL @ delusional fanboys here, pitiful.

anyway, PWInsider said it's Jericho, Meltzer said it's probably Taker, I hope it's Jericho of course because Taker doesn't need the hype.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Then it will be The Undertaker and they'll say that the Jericho deal wasn't finalized. When in reality these video's were never meant for Jericho.
> 
> *The only reason why the dirtsheets didn't say the 2/21/11 video "could be Sting" i*s because of a area advertisement that came out a few days after that said The Undertaker will return.


Sting was approached by WWE in that time period but Sting refused to join the E. Sting confirmed it last year and TNa also took a shot at WWE's vignettes by on of their own when Sting showed up at TNA's PPV.

I believe those were for Sting and taker but the plan changed, enters the ultimate back up guy Triple H.

It could be Jericho.. But Batista would be great too.


----------



## hassassin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amsterdam said:


> Bare with me here.
> 
> We have a trilogy of cryptic promos, right? Each one has it's own name with a subliminal message: "It begins", "Second", and "Look within".
> 
> Y= 25th letter of the alphabet.
> 2= 2nd number of the number system.
> J= 10th letter of the alphabet.
> 
> Y:
> 
> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX = 24 letters
> ITBEGINSSECONDLOOKWITHIN = 24 letters
> 
> The 25th letter is missing. There's your Y.
> 
> 2:
> 
> Second number. Self explanatory.
> 
> J:
> 
> ABCDEFGHI = 2 letters
> LOOKWITHIN = 11 letters
> 
> As I said, J is the 10th number of the alphabet. Subtract 2 from 11 and you get 9 letters remaining. The 10th letter is missing. There's your J.
> 
> Y2J
> 
> Code broken.
> 
> 
> What do you think?


2 + 2 = 4 therefore Tupac is alive


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


>





Crimson 3:16™;10703002 said:


> Idiot.





Wsupden said:


> lol you serious?





Mike` said:


> LOL



Look i am no Punk fanboy by any means... but i am just stating the facts here.

Jericho is big star in the WWE but he is a barely a draw. IWC loves him but casuals dont particularly care about him. 

When Punk cut that shoot promo, he became a bigger draw than Jericho. And as much as you Jericho marks might hate it, the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.

Besides Vince mcmahon would no way put jericho in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Title, unless he decides to retire like shawn.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk is my fave wrestler at the moment, but no way has he surpassed Jericho. I really don't expect him to, and that's okay. Wrestlers don't have to be the very best to be your favorite.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Look i am no Punk fanboy by any means... but i am just stating the facts here.
> 
> Jericho is big star in the WWE but he is a barely a draw. IWC loves him but casuals dont particularly care about him.
> 
> When Punk cut that shoot promo, he became a bigger draw than Jericho. And as much as you Jericho marks might hate it, the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.
> 
> Besides Vince mcmahon would no way put jericho in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Title, unless he decides to retire like shawn.


I'm a Punk mark probably more than I am a Jericho mark but you saying Punk has surpassed Jericho is fucking stupid and you should feel bad about yourself for even thinking so. And please don't start comparing the 2 of them, they are completely different people.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> I'm a Punk mark probably more than I am a Jericho mark but you saying Punk has surpassed Jericho is fucking stupid and you should feel bad about yourself for even thinking so. And please don't start comparing the 2 of them, they are completely different people.



This.


I still don't understand how stupid wrestling fans are.

Let me explain it carefully for them.


WRESTLERS ARE CHARACTERS.

CHARACTERS PLAY A ROLE ON TELEVISION.

IF THEIR ROLE IS ENTERTAINING - PEOPLE WATCH.

IF THEIR ROLE IS UNINTERESTING - PEOPLE SWITCH OFF.

THE COMPANY DETERMINES WHICH WRESTLERS PEOPLE WANT TO WATCH. (based on live reactions, improvement in skills and confidence)

IT'S UP TO THE WRESTLER TO PLAY HIS PART IN THE SHOW.

NO SINGLE WRESTLER CAN 'DRAW' UNLESS ITS THE ROCK, AUSTIN, HOGAN AND/OR POSSIBLY CENA. 

EVERYONE ELSE PLAYS A PART.

JERICHO + PUNK ARE GOOD AT PLAYING THEIR PART - THEREFORE THEY ARE IMPORTANT TO THE COMPANY. 

SIMPLE.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So this is just a stupid idea I came up with while trying to find another basis for my hope that the videos are for Jericho. If you take each of the titles for each video - "it begins", "second" and "look within", and apply each digit of "2012" to every two letters of each video, you get a bunch of characters. Ie for "It" take both characters, as "2" is the digit that applies. For "Be", take 0 characters. For "gi" pick one letter - I took "i". Remember the digit count does not continue on to the next video line, for example "second" ends with the "1" digit, But the digits are reset for "look within". Basically I ended up with the letters "itinssedlowth", which I re-ordered to spell "est in the wold is". Whatever you want to make of that go ahead, sorry for wasting your time if you think nothing of it.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Look i am no Punk fanboy by any means... but i am just stating the facts here.
> 
> Jericho is big star in the WWE but he is a barely a draw. IWC loves him but casuals dont particularly care about him.
> 
> When Punk cut that shoot promo, he became a bigger draw than Jericho. And as much as you Jericho marks might hate it, the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.
> 
> Besides Vince mcmahon would no way put jericho in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Title, unless he decides to retire like shawn.


Punk will not be in the main event of Wrestlemania. That's Rock vs Cena, in case you haven't heard. It's gonna be a semi main event in the middle of the show and Jericho has been put there two years ago against Edge.

And the Heath Slater remark is beyond idiotic.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> ...the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.


is there an award or something for the most ridiculous post on the internet?


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*









peowulf said:


> Punk will not be in the main event of Wrestlemania. That's Rock vs Cena, in case you haven't heard. It's gonna be a semi main event in the middle of the show and Jericho has been put there two years ago against Edge.


If Punk is involved in the WWE title match... it will be the last match on the Wrestlemania card. 

Cena Vs Rock would be like hogan vs rock Wm 18.



CNB said:


> This.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand how stupid wrestling fans are.
> 
> Let me explain it carefully for them.
> 
> 
> WRESTLERS ARE CHARACTERS.
> 
> CHARACTERS PLAY A ROLE ON TELEVISION.
> 
> IF THEIR ROLE IS ENTERTAINING - PEOPLE WATCH.
> 
> IF THEIR ROLE IS UNINTERESTING - PEOPLE SWITCH OFF.
> 
> THE COMPANY DETERMINES WHICH WRESTLERS PEOPLE WANT TO WATCH. (based on live reactions, improvement in skills and confidence)
> 
> IT'S UP TO THE WRESTLER TO PLAY HIS PART IN THE SHOW.
> 
> NO SINGLE WRESTLER CAN 'DRAW' UNLESS ITS THE ROCK, AUSTIN, HOGAN AND/OR POSSIBLY CENA.
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE PLAYS A PART.
> 
> JERICHO + PUNK ARE GOOD AT PLAYING THEIR PART - THEREFORE THEY ARE IMPORTANT TO THE COMPANY.
> 
> SIMPLE.


fpalm


I dont even want to get into these draw arguments....fuck this!!


----------



## shadow455

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Id prefer jericho but i think it could be kharma returning for a couple of reasons. 
1.played in the middle of a promo for divas of doom and then saying saviour in the promo as if the saviour against the doom they (natalya and beth) wish to create.
2. the use of children in the promo kharma was pregnant at the time of leaving (i know this reason isn't that credible). 
3.they said a familiar force when kharma debuted she was a force and she has been gone less time then jericho so more chance of being familiar. 
I do hope it is jericho but i won't be that disapointed if its kharma as long as its not another undertaker promo.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amsterdam said:


> Bare with me here.
> 
> We have a trilogy of cryptic promos, right? Each one has it's own name with a subliminal message: "It begins", "Second", and "Look within".
> 
> Y= 25th letter of the alphabet.
> 2= 2nd number of the number system.
> J= 10th letter of the alphabet.
> 
> Y:
> 
> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX = 24 letters
> ITBEGINSSECONDLOOKWITHIN = 24 letters
> 
> The 25th letter is missing. There's your Y.
> 
> 2:
> 
> Second number. Self explanatory.
> 
> J:
> 
> ABCDEFGHI = 2 letters
> LOOKWITHIN = 11 letters
> 
> As I said, J is the 10th number of the alphabet. Subtract 2 from 11 and you get 9 letters remaining. The 10th letter is missing. There's your J.
> 
> Y2J
> 
> Code broken.
> 
> 
> What do you think?


What do I think? Absolutely ridiculous, if it turns out to be Jericho it's not because of this nonsensical theory, so don't pat yourself on the back if it turns out to be him come Jan 2nd. I don't suppose that you have any other numerical theories that you could share with us? Perhaps in relation to Tupac and 9/11? I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shadow455 said:


> Id prefer jericho but i think it could be kharma returning for a couple of reasons.
> 1.played in the middle of a promo for divas of doom and then saying saviour in the promo as if the saviour against the doom they (natalya and beth) wish to create.
> 2. the use of children in the promo kharma was pregnant at the time of leaving (i know this reason isn't that credible).
> 3.they said a familiar force when kharma debuted she was a force and she has been gone less time then jericho so more chance of being familiar.
> I do hope it is jericho but i won't be that disapointed if its kharma as long as its not another undertaker promo.


its a "HE"


----------



## thekingg

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

any1 has a transcript of all promos till now ?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Look i am no Punk fanboy by any means... but i am just stating the facts here.
> 
> Jericho is big star in the WWE but he is a barely a draw. IWC loves him but casuals dont particularly care about him.
> 
> When Punk cut that shoot promo, he became a bigger draw than Jericho. And as much as you Jericho marks might hate it, the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.
> 
> Besides Vince mcmahon would no way put jericho in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Title, unless he decides to retire like shawn.


Facts? where? Punk cut the fake shoot and business went down in almost every category, even house shows with Cena and Punk in the main event. how does it make him a bigger draw suddenly? merchandise? like I said, Jericho in 2000 alone with his black "Y2J" shirt sold more than Punk will ever sell in his entire career. WM main event? Punk is not going to be in the main event because it's Rock/Cena and Jericho already was in the main event of WM18 and became the undisputed champion so even in kayfabe they're not even close.

you don't know what you're talking about, stop act like you know...


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rock316AE said:


> Facts? where? Punk cut the fake shoot and business went down in almost every category, even house shows with Cena and Punk in the main event. how does it make him a bigger draw suddenly? merchandise? like I said, Jericho in 2000 alone with his black "Y2J" shirt sold more than Punk will ever sell in his entire career. WM main event? Punk is not going to be in the main event because it's Rock/Cena and Jericho already was in the main event of WM18 and became the undisputed champion so even in kayfabe they're not even close.
> 
> you don't know what you're talking about, stop act like you know...


Come on now. You can't be serious. Punk, of course is not the draw that Austin or Rock was, or Y2J back in those days sure. However Punk is a top seller of merchandise(even as a heel, he did considerably well too), he's the WWE champion, arguably gets the biggest crowd reactions right now, and was involved in the best match of the year as well as helped boost buyrates for the MITB PPV. Of course, WWE dropped the ball on the Punk storyline a little bit, but I think Summerslam did decent buys this year cause of the Punk/Cena angle right? 

Both Jericho and Punk are good draws. The only difference is, Jericho was a HUGE draw in his face prime at the height of the Attitude Era. Punk is supposed to be an "edgy" and "rebellious" face who's pretty smakry/asshole in the PG Era for the most part. Punk is now over with the kids and a lot of women too now. I'm pretty sure he'll stay over and be a top merch seller for a while now. I've seen you're not a Punk fan, but come on now. I hate Cena, but cant deny he's been the biggest draw for this company the last 5-6 years. Punk has been pretty good for business this year(and once again, his merch sales werent horrible in 2007, 2008, 2010, and early 2011 through his "held back" days).


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I personally would be suprised to see either Jericho or Punk in the last match at WM.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk has 1 item and that's his white shirt. that's it. so he's not the best merchandise seller, Cena has 4 in the top 10 and even The Rock has 4 in the top 10. overall they're selling better than him. Summerslam did the lowest SS domestic number in WWE history, so no. and NOC/VG/HIAC etc all almost broke an all-time low record. so I ask again, he talked about facts that now Punk is bigger than Jericho, where? 

Punk is not in Jericho's league in every aspect of wrestling and it doesn't matter who I like and who not.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> And you know why there was no dirtsheet report's of Sting being the 2/21/11 video's? I can take a very good guess that it was because of the advertisement's that confirmed The Undertaker's return. The dirtsheet's came make up anything if they want. Notice how their saying "if the Jericho deal doesn't fall though, the video's will be for The Undertaker." Which is a very good cop-out so they won't look wrong, and it happen's so many times with the dirtsheets.
> 
> *So what description's don't match The Undertaker? Destruction? End of the world? Has Jericho ever had kids in his return videos? No. What about a dark, eerie feel to them? No.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well on the Sting issue, I never bought into that shit ever. I dont want to see Sting vs Taker ever. I dont think it will ever live up to the hype, which is one reason why I DONT EVER want to see Hogan vs Austin either. Some dream matches should stay just that.
> 
> You do know who we are talking about right? Chris Jericho. The man who goes on record and tries to fool the fans into thinking he's never coming back. Says one thing about wrestling, then usually does another. Destruction and The End of The World? Taker is not really deep rooted in that anymore and if he's closing in on retirement soon, he doesnt need a character change IMO. Taker's character is deep rooted in the supernatural(i never understand this LOL), the dead, etc.... The Undertaker hasnt used kids in his video since he became the ABA in 2000. Plus, the themes of these videos are not really enshrined into Taker. The kids are merely characters in this video. They are IMO, to represent something. While I wont go into numeric theories or anything like that, I just think that Taker returning with this video package would be the worst disappointment of all time. Like, I understood Taker returning last time. He was buried alive by Kane and Nexus last time, then returned. I'd rather see him be a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble and build from there instead of wasting a riddle/cryptic videos on Taker's 35th return. Once again, we might ALL be wrong and its not Taker or Jericho. Which in that case, the IWC would go apeshit. I wouldnt be surprised but I think it's Jericho. For the sake of a lot of things, it needs to be.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk has 1 item and that's his white shirt. that's it. so he's not the best merchandise seller, Cena has 4 in the top 10 and even The Rock has 4 in the top 10. overall they're selling better than him. Summerslam did the lowest SS domestic number in WWE history, so no. and NOC/VG/HIAC etc all almost broke an all-time low record. so I ask again, he talked about facts that now Punk is bigger than Jericho, where?
> 
> Punk is not in Jericho's league in every aspect of wrestling and it doesn't matter who I like and who not.


I dont agree that Punk is surpassing Jericho at all. But for the final part, it is basically on who you like, and who you dont. I dont think I've ever seen a post from you(I've been posting in a lot of threads here lately lol) that was fairly positive about Punk since his rise. I could be wrong though.

I think Punk has potential to surpass Jericho. His Best In The World shirt has been the top seller in WWE for the last 5 months. His Nexus T-Shirt was still selling out like gangbusters even after he switched to the BITW T-Shirt. His Ice Cream Bar shirt actually did well when it first came out, then just disappeared(he wore it like twice?). Now, as far as The Rock goes, I still cant believe dude has all those shirts in the top 10 sellers. That's crazy to me. Cena's shirts are always going to sell out since kids need Christmas gifts LOL, but that's a testament to Rock's drawing power. If he was actually around, he would blow all of these guys out of the water merchandise-wise.

I swore I read Summerslam did a pretty good buy in this forum somewhere. I heard about NOC/HIAC/VG, and I honestly blame that on WWE. That's 3 PPVs in just a little over a damn month. NOC had HHH/Punk in a great feud but had the worst storyline to build around. It should've been Nash/Punk IMO, then you build to HHH/Punk at Survivor Series for the title with Punk going over. As far as HIAC and VG, I dont put those on Punk. I just put that on the company. I dont put bad ratings on Cena, Punk, or anyone TBH. It's all about the product and what WWE produces. However, anyone who thinks Punk has surpassed someone who has been wrestling for 20 years, been a pretty big star, even transcended the business for a bit by doing TV shows(not that they were any good... love ya Y2J, but DWTS and Downfall?) and was the top merch seller in 1999-2001 behind Austin and Rock. Punk is in that same spot now. He's the biggest star RIGHT now in the business behind Cena and somewhat Orton. Austin and Rock defined the Attitude Era, but Jericho was right there putting in work and coming up to build his legacy. Cena and Orton are the two biggest stars of the PG Era, and Punk is on their heels right now, building his legacy. Once again, Cena has been in the ME for the last 8 damn years so of course he's in the top 10 everywhere.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk has 1 item and that's his white shirt. that's it. so he's not the best merchandise seller, Cena has 4 in the top 10 and even The Rock has 4 in the top 10. overall they're selling better than him. Summerslam did the lowest SS domestic number in WWE history, so no. and NOC/VG/HIAC etc all almost broke an all-time low record. so I ask again, he talked about facts that now Punk is bigger than Jericho, where?
> 
> Punk is not in Jericho's league in every aspect of wrestling and it doesn't matter who I like and who not.


stop trying to blame Punk for the WWE's awful buyrates. he isn't booking the awful hotshotting or 2 week build ups to PPVs. nor is it his fault they built a 60 dollar PPV around one match and expected people to buy it. we all know damn well that if Punk wasn't on those shows they'd still do shit buyrates. the company practices awful booking and awful build up for PPVs. the buyrates have been on a downward trend for years now, no matter who is on top.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JNuts said:


> So this is just a stupid idea I came up with while trying to find another basis for my hope that the videos are for Jericho. If you take each of the titles for each video - "it begins", "second" and "look within", and apply each digit of "2012" to every two letters of each video, you get a bunch of characters. Ie for "It" take both characters, as "2" is the digit that applies. For "Be", take 0 characters. For "gi" pick one letter - I took "i". Remember the digit count does not continue on to the next video line, for example "second" ends with the "1" digit, But the digits are reset for "look within". Basically I ended up with the letters "itinssedlowth", which I re-ordered to spell "est in the wold is". Whatever you want to make of that go ahead, sorry for wasting your time if you think nothing of it.


lol wtf? can people please stop doing this shit? it's so stupid, it makes no sense and this just stereotypes the IWC as a bunch of conspiracy laden toolbags who think everything has a secret meaning to it. FOR EXAMPLE TAKE YOUTUBE, DIVIDE IT BY 7, AND YOU GET IHOCEJR, REARRANGE THAT AND YO UGET JERICHO OMG. just stop.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How the hell has a thread nothing to do with Rock/Punk turned into another ' who draws more' debate.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> stop trying to blame Punk for the WWE's awful buyrates. *he isn't booking the awful hotshotting or 2 week build ups to PPVs. nor is it his fault they built a 60 dollar PPV around one match and expected people to buy it. we all know damn well that if Punk wasn't on those shows they'd still do shit buyrates. the company practices awful booking and awful build up for PPVs. the buyrates have been on a downward trend for years now, no matter who is on top*.


This. if u like CHildish Gambino bro, u should check out True God too man. Dope ass music.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> How the hell has a thread nothing to do with Rock/Punk turned into another ' who draws more' debate.


You're right.

ITBegins should = Jericho.

Well they say on 12/19 they will have a video that will make it clear who it is... maybe this thread should be on hold until then? LOL


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> How the hell has a thread nothing to do with Rock/Punk turned into another ' who draws more' debate.


Rock316AE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk has 1 item and that's his white shirt. that's it. so he's not the best merchandise seller, Cena has 4 in the top 10 and even The Rock has 4 in the top 10. overall they're selling better than him. Summerslam did the lowest SS domestic number in WWE history, so no. and NOC/VG/HIAC etc all almost broke an all-time low record. so I ask again, he talked about facts that now Punk is bigger than Jericho, where?
> 
> Punk is not in Jericho's league in every aspect of wrestling and it doesn't matter who I like and who not.


you're stupid for thinking the shitty bookin and 3 ppv's in a month and a half is punk's fault. you really expect people to pay 180 dollars in a month and a half for 2 good matches?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HIAC/VG? maybe not, NOC and SS? absolutely, even Meltzer said that the program is not money after SS, and NOC had 5 weeks of RAW! that's almost WM level.
This has nothing to do with Rock/Punk, I'm talking about the ridiculous claim that Punk has surpassed Jericho because of his fake shoot, which is a laughable thing to say even for the most delusional fan.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WWE hotshotted Punk/Triple H for NOC. again what do you expect? the match should have had a much longer build if they wanted any sort of decent payoff. Punk has nothing to do with the WWE's terrible booking. the company isn't hot and the booking is garbage so they're not going to be drawing shit on PPV regardless of who's on top.

either way if you want to discuss who's a bigger draw any further go make a thread about it. stop derailing threads with your "lolpunkcantdraw" bullshit. it's driving the WWE section deeper into the depths of the god awful hell it has become.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

N.O.C had the worst build upto a match ever.

For Two weeks they were building for Nash Vs punk then suddenly changed to HHH vs Punk. 

So basically the build was two promos, one on the Smackdown contract signing & the other on raw FACE OFF. 

Not to mention the promos filled with insider references which none of the casual fans would have understood. 

Vince mcmahon hotshotted a potentially big feud for buyrates.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rock316AE said:


> Facts? where? Punk cut the fake shoot and business went down in almost every category,


look, this is like the 4th or 5th post youve made about how a superstar is responsible for diving ratings and buyrates....you have yet to show any proof that:

a) business has gotten worse because of a superstar
b) you have access to numbers that back up your otherwise baseless claims.

I'm not saying Punk outdraws Jericho, but I have an incredibly hard time believing some guy on the internet who claims that attendance is down because of punk...


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> How the hell has a thread nothing to do with Rock/Punk turned into another ' who draws more' debate.


Didn't you know it's one of the rules of this site to have CM Punk mentioned in EVERY thread? Also he must be the subject the of at least 5 threads a day minimum.

:side:


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's almost definitely Jericho.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm fairly sure they are using it as a way of returning Jericho but if they fail to sign a deal then they will simply use it for Taker.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

King of the World? Jericho used to have King of the World as his entrance theme.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*LOOK WITHIN SECOND IT BEGINS. That's the end words of all 3promos reversed so make of that what you will if it means anything at all . Just noticed something as well maybe i'm nitpicking here but on 2/21/11 promos from last year when the candles get blown out on the 3rd promo a very distinctive sound is made ! , guess what the sound appears on the itbegins promos as well at the start of the first promo right before the kid starts speaking . The sound happens on last years promos on the 3rd promo just as the candles get blown out have a listen and see what you think . Maybe i'm being a bit extreme here but who knows ? Have just gone back and the sound is in the final 2 of last years promos and all 3 of the itbegins promos .


34 seconds in on the 3rd promo from last year 2/21/11
4 seconds in on the first itbegins promo and also appearing in the 2nd and 3rd promos .*


----------



## harlemheat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *LOOK WITHIN SECOND IT BEGINS. That's the end words of all 3promos reversed so make of that what you will if it means anything at all . Just noticed something as well maybe i'm nitpicking here but on 2/21/11 promos from last year when the candles get blown out on the 3rd promo a very distinctive sound is made ! , guess what the sound appears on the itbegins promos as well at the start of the first promo right before the kid starts speaking . The sound happens on last years promos on the 3rd promo just as the candles get blown out have a listen and see what you think . Maybe i'm being a bit extreme here but who knows ?*


I knew i had heard that (wind blowing sound) on something else but forgot. You have a point about tht sound efx, hell i would hate if its UT again honestly just show up, I dont need a vignette for you even though your my fav wrestler.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



harlemheat said:


> I knew i had heard that (wind blowing sound) on something else but forgot. You have a point about tht sound efx, hell i would hate if its UT again honestly just show up, I dont need a vignette for you even though your my fav wrestler.






*I think it will be Taker, the eeriness the creepy kids the "old school" the playground his yard ?Alot of stuff pointing to Taker .*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Some people claim there was a promo posted for like an hour on YouTube but was deleted in which the girl talks about streaks being broken or something... I am hoping it is just a lie  Because someone did mention that a promo to air in a couple weeks will make it obvious who it is. My excitement has been shot down now...*


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Imaginarium said:


> *Some people claim there was a promo posted for like an hour on YouTube but was deleted in which the girl talks about streaks being broken or something... I am hoping it is just a lie  Because someone did mention that a promo to air in a couple weeks will make it obvious who it is. My excitement has been shot down now...*


would your excitement lift again if taker returned as american badass?


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.

The people that sit there attempting to decode theses videos are likely the ones who will complain that when 2/1/12 comes around, the whole angle was "obvious" and "predictable". 

Do people have any patience anymore? January is not that far away people. The best way to enjoy the anticipation of it all is to just wait, rather than cracking the code before the superstar is revealed and completely ruin the suspense for yourself.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.
> 
> The people that sit there attempting to decode theses videos are likely the ones who will complain that when 2/1/12 comes around, the whole angle was "obvious" and "predictable".
> 
> Do people have any patience anymore? January is not that far away people. The best way to enjoy the anticipation of it all is to just wait, rather than cracking the code before the superstar is revealed and completely ruin the suspense for yourself.


I know some of these conclusions are ridiculous but that's the whole point of these mystery promos. They obviously want you to guess who it is.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.
> 
> The people that sit there attempting to decode theses videos are likely the ones who will complain that when 2/1/12 comes around, the whole angle was "obvious" and "predictable".
> 
> Do people have any patience anymore? January is not that far away people. The best way to enjoy the anticipation of it all is to just wait, rather than cracking the code before the superstar is revealed and completely ruin the suspense for yourself.


*It's not stupid at all. It's just fans having a bit of fun with this. I don't see the harm in it. If you don't like that type of stuff you can simply choose to not read the thread. Other people having fun with their speculation hurts nothing. 

I enjoy reading these sometimes off the wall guesses.*


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.
> 
> The people that sit there attempting to decode theses videos are likely the ones who will complain that when 2/1/12 comes around, the whole angle was "obvious" and "predictable".
> 
> Do people have any patience anymore? January is not that far away people. The best way to enjoy the anticipation of it all is to just wait, rather than cracking the code before the superstar is revealed and completely ruin the suspense for yourself.





*Just because you like sitting and waiting doesn't mean that others do ! Don't try tell me what to do if I want to analyze and inspect the promos then I will , WWE put these promos out knowing the internet would go wild with speculation. Hell they knew the forums would go crazy that's why they've thrown it out that some clues say Taker and some certain words could be attributed to Jericho. *


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I loved last years speculation about Sting coming and i'm loving the itbegins even more *


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *I loved last years speculation about Sting coming and i'm loving the itbegins even more *


agreed. They are fun lol


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> agreed. They are fun lol





*So much fun there should be more lol*


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.
> 
> The people that sit there attempting to decode theses videos are likely the ones who will complain that when 2/1/12 comes around, the whole angle was "obvious" and "predictable".
> 
> Do people have any patience anymore? January is not that far away people. The best way to enjoy the anticipation of it all is to just wait, rather than cracking the code before the superstar is revealed and completely ruin the suspense for yourself.


Getting people to nitpick and analyze is the entire point of a viral video campaign as opposed to just showing really obvious promos on television.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I also enjoy reading the hilarious predictions, they humour me..

I wasn't saying you can't guess who it is, I was saying don't start analysing everything. I was merely advising people the best way to appreciate it is to wait.. 

Yeah it's harmless fun, that is until the reveal is shown and everyone becomes bitterly disappointed and starts throwing insults at the WWE for being too "predictable" and "same old shit". Then it doesn't become so harmless..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> would your excitement lift again if taker returned as american badass?


*
"Say WHAT again if you like to sleep with your sister"

I have wanted ABA back for years...*


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> I also enjoy reading the hilarious predictions, they humour me..
> 
> I wasn't saying you can't guess who it is, I was saying don't start analysing everything. I was merely advising people the best way to appreciate it is to wait..
> 
> Yeah it's harmless fun, that is until the reveal is shown and everyone becomes bitterly disappointed and starts throwing insults at the WWE for being too "predictable" and "same old shit". Then it doesn't become so harmless..


they can't please everybody, some people on here would bitch about the seats they get if wwe gave them free tickets to WM28. fpalm


----------



## KingTonga

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Jericho.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Imaginarium said:


> *
> "Say WHAT again if you like to sleep with your sister"
> 
> I have wanted ABA back for years...*


LOL ye he was as ABA. He should come back in that gimmick, as well as Kane is returning with the mask (most likely) it will be nostalgic moment on both counts


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> I also enjoy reading the hilarious predictions, they humour me..
> 
> I wasn't saying you can't guess who it is, I was saying don't start analysing everything. I was merely advising people the best way to appreciate it is to wait..
> 
> Yeah it's harmless fun, that is until the reveal is shown and everyone becomes bitterly disappointed and starts throwing insults at the WWE for being too "predictable" and "same old shit". Then it doesn't become so harmless..


Disappointed? Nobody is going to be disappointed when January 2nd rolls around. People are playing around right now, throwing out the names of jobbers and has-beens, but deep down everyone can sense that something big is coming.

That electric atmosphere on the first Raw of 2012, the crowd buzzing with anticipation and every viewer sitting on the edge of their seats. A mysterious boy appears on the Titantron and declares that now is the time of prophecy, that a familiar force is back to reclaim his place atop the WWE. The arena lights fade to black, a countdown clock appears.

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1






Forum crash.


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think the videos are there to hype one person rather just a mysterious return if that makes sense so any hints aren't meant to be picked up on.


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> Look i am no Punk fanboy by any means... but i am just stating the facts here.
> 
> Jericho is big star in the WWE but he is a barely a draw. IWC loves him but casuals dont particularly care about him.
> 
> When Punk cut that shoot promo, he became a bigger draw than Jericho. And as much as you Jericho marks might hate it, the fact is punk going over Jericho at WM does nothing for punk at this point. Its just like heath slater beating jericho.
> 
> Besides Vince mcmahon would no way put jericho in the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE Title, unless he decides to retire like shawn.


ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO???? your out of your mind... im not even a jericho mark jericho would still kill punk on the mic IMO and Jericho draws plenty so id just give it a rest if i were you son.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> they can't please everybody, some people on here would bitch about the seats they get if wwe gave them free tickets to WM28. fpalm


What do you mean can't please anybody? I'm not unpleasant about anything to do with the video segment, I just state my view that people should consider waiting rather than attempting to crack the code and revealing the mystery thus losing anticipation and mystique from it all. 

They did the exact same thing with Jericho's 2007 return. They realised certain videos with codes and random words, it was cleverly done. Obviously people turn to the internet to find out who the person is behind these videos. These people then meticulously watch and analyse the videos and realise that the verse 2:22 mentions the word "Jericho". 

The news spreads across the internet, thus everyone finds out it is Jericho that's returning. Months after he returns I see a wide spread of "the video didn't work, everyone figured out it was Jericho in the first place". No you didn't, you didn't figure it out. You just went on the internet and read through all the dirt sheets and found out who it was through that, thus ruining the mystique of the return for yourself.. 

I'm not telling people to stop doing what they're doing, I'm merely advising them to maybe wait and see. As when or if some people do manage to figure it out, they'll spread the word to the internet and ruin the suprise for guys like me who just don't want to know.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> What do you mean can't please anybody? I'm not unpleasant about anything to do with the video segment, I just state my view that people should consider waiting rather than attempting to crack the code and revealing the mystery thus losing anticipation and mystique from it all.
> 
> They did the exact same thing with Jericho's 2007 return. They realised certain videos with codes and random words, it was cleverly done. Obviously people turn to the internet to find out who the person is behind these videos. These people then meticulously watch and analyse the videos and realise that the verse 2:22 mentions the word "Jericho".
> 
> The news spreads across the internet, thus everyone finds out it is Jericho that's returning. Months after he returns I see a wide spread of "the video didn't work, everyone figured out it was Jericho in the first place". No you didn't, you didn't figure it out. You just went on the internet and read through all the dirt sheets and found out who it was through that, thus ruining the mystique of the return for yourself..
> 
> I'm not telling people to stop doing what they're doing, I'm merely advising them to maybe wait and see. As when or if some people do manage to figure it out, they'll spread the word to the internet and ruin the suprise for guys like me who just don't want to know.


I'm not criticising you lool I am agreeing with you in a way. Ma bad I must have not typed it properly


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's cool, I can't obviously stop people from analysing the videos.. It just gripes me that some (not all) attempt to crack the code and then proceed to reveal it to all thus ruining the suprise for some people. It's essentially a spoiler really.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've just done a video, going into detail about who I think it could be and also, who I think it wont be. It's in my sig, please check it out and let me know what you think 

(Even if you hate youtube wrestling videos, give mine a chance...what have you got to lose?)


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



just1988 said:


> I've just done a video, going into detail about who I think it could be and also, who I think it wont be. It's in my sig, please check it out and let me know what you think
> 
> (Even if you hate youtube wrestling videos, give mine a chance...what have you got to lose?)


Fifteen minutes of my time and just about all the rest of my patience?


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For the fun of it, let's just say it's Jericho. Do you think he will return as a face or heel? I think they will book him to win the Rumble match and go on to face Punk at Wrestlemania. Think about that upper-card: Cena/Rock, Punk/Jericho, Undertaker/whoever. 

I'm just curious as to which one (Punk or Jericho) will be the heel and which one the face. They could go in the direction of both being tweeners for the feud, and generate a 50/50 crowd split.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm a fan of punk and I still think Jericho would eat him on the mic. Does everyone forget the epic feud with hbk ? He was gold on the mic. I can't wait to see him return and see there promos but to just say punk will own him because of recent shoots is not accurate


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk won't be turning heel for a long, long time. He's face and staying face. Jericho will have to return as a heel if this feud were to happen.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk won't be turning heel for a long, long time. He's face and staying face. Jericho will have to return as a heel if this feud were to happen.


You don't think it could work as a face/face or tweener/tweener type deal?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



holycityzoo said:


> You don't think it could work as a face/face or tweener/tweener type deal?


it could, but we had that with Punk and HHH, didn't like it, I wanna see Y2J come back and brutally attack Punk and be a monster heel! would be awesome no?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



holycityzoo said:


> You don't think it could work as a face/face or tweener/tweener type deal?


Nah, not for Wrestlemania, especially considering it's Punk's first as a top face. He'll have to go over a top heel.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah the more I think about it, the more a heel Jericho makes the most sense.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The buttons on the kids jacket in the video say 'DX' on them.. hmm

I can see the PG Era ending


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No they don't.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i still think it is for jericho but with all the promos focusing on how the force is going to bring destruction made me wondering
is jericho considered as such a threat? how exactly he is going to end the world as we know it with what power?
jercho isn't exactly a dominant force!!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie Mcmahon have the 'End of the world' power in WWE


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> i still think it is for jericho but with all the promos focusing on how the force is going to bring destruction made me wondering
> is jericho considered as such a threat? how exactly he is going to end the world as we know it with what power?
> jercho isn't exactly a dominant force!!!


I think what people were getting as is "It will be the end of the world as you know it"

CM Punk has stated that he is the "Best in the world" so, Jericho would be ending CM Punk.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TJC93 said:


> Shane and Stephanie Mcmahon have the 'End of the world' power in WWE


I already posted this.. Shane aint coming back -



> - Shane McMahon is looking to launch his YOU On Demand project in China this December, reaching 11 million homes by the end of 2012. The group has signed a deal with Gravitas Ventures to bring independent movies to streaming services.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

maybe it is about the best of the world thing but still is jericho can consider as a dominant force?? maybe he isn't coming alone?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichaholic4life said:


> This meticulous nit picking and analysing is just plain stupid in my opinion.


thats what this thread is predominantly for...dont like it? dont read it...no one is forcing you to.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wish it would be Mordecai


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

oh also...im going to let out a HUGE chuckle if this promo is for a repackaging of J-Mo.


----------



## Revil Fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's clearly the start of The Bigger Picture, a new stable that consists of nothing but artists that are 6'5" or taller.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho returns 1/2/12..... what would the reaction be for him? Cheers, boos or what?


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



blazegod99 said:


> Jericho returns 1/2/12..... what would the reaction be for him? Cheers, boos or what?


Cheers.. and then he'll diss Punk


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho vs Punk at Wrestlemania

Let's do this.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yup.

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania 28. 
Who's really the Best in The World?

WWE should have Punk debut his new T-Shirt at Wrestlemania. Keep the BITW T-Shirt until WM, and debut a new BITW T-Shirt(he has to keep up the theme IMO) at WM 28. It's going to be an immediate top seller.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho and he is coming back for his moniker of BITW, Id personally like to see him beat Punk at WM, then go after Daniel Bryan as he was proclaimed BITW during his indy days by the fans and say he didn't deserve those accolades. Jericho loses at summerslam and again in a rematch title for career, and voila the moniker of BITW is transferred to the one who should have it, Daniel Bryan and someone who actually needs and deserves a huge win gets it. Punk is already a superstar and beating Jericho only elevates him slightly; where as, Daniel Bryan winning would be a huge boost to him. I see Jericho coming back for more than 3 months if he does and can see him sticking around till summerslam then going back to the Fozzy thing.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's not Jericho I will be gutted, I want to see Jericho - Punk at Wrestlemania so bad and will Mark out big time if it happens.


----------



## space

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All I know is that the person is coming at the beginning of the ear on the (2)nd of (j)anuary.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is this possible that it could be a group ? like Jericho and someone else ?! Because I don't think we can say that Jericho is a dominant force...
Maybe Jericho is coming for the World Heavyweight Championship, and a former WWE champion is coming for CM Punk...?
What do you think ?


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think these promo's are quite obvious for some reason, maybe because the lyrics from fozzy's wormwood are in them. Well, I would be suprised if it wasn't Y2J..


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

taker as the dark lord please


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There's a rumor going around that it might be Skip Sheffield.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METALLICA_RULES said:


> There's a rumor going around that it might be Skip Sheffield.


Skip sheffield has already make his return on a house show, it can't be him. And it wouldn't make any sense if it was Skip, he is not a familiar force ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



youssef123 said:


> Skip sheffield has already make his return on a house show, it can't be him. And it wouldn't make any sense if it was Skip, he is not a familiar force ...


Has he? As Skip Sheffield? Or repackaged?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Chris Jericho does turn it will be interesting to see what type of personality he will have. The self righteous man gimmick didn't last as long as it should have because it was awesome and probally the best work of his career. I know he has said that if he returns he would have to have a new gimmick to work with but I think if he returned with the self righteous man gimmick and look down upon guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan who claim to be the best in the world and it's the end of the world when guys like them are stealing what's rightfully his. I'm pretty sure if Jericho returns it's going to be as a heel so that's just a decent idea that they can possibily run with. At this point I'm very hopeful that it's going to be Jericho and if it's anybody else (including undertaker) I am going to be very disappointed so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> Has he? As Skip Sheffield? Or repackaged?


Honestly, i don't know, i just saw a picture of a house show with skip sheffield.
He returned as Skip Sheffield, but i have no idea of what is his gimmick ...


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METALLICA_RULES said:


> There's a rumor going around that it might be Skip Sheffield.


Skip destroying the weak (former members of Nexus who failed at accomplishing the bigger picture) seems possible...


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i know this will never happen 
but did anyone considered the anonymous GM as an option?
i know it seems they just droped this angle as they always do but what if they surprised us all and revealed who was the anonymous GM and this guy is the one returning to take full control of the show with the help of john laurinaitis and wrestlers like brodus - skip and others


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could somebody please make a IT=Taker sign and troll the hard camera?


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So, if Chris Jericho is returning to fight over the Best in the World moniker at Wrestlemania, won't he need to take the WWE Championship beforehand? That way, Punk can go in as the supposed "underdog" to regain the championship and officially gain the BITW title.

I think in order for that to happen, Jericho will probably need a stable to keep Punk busy until their big WM blow-off.

Sheffield seems like a pretty viable candidate. Perhaps others as well? I wonder if they would be current roster or brought up from FCW.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would love and seriously hope it is Chris Jericho who returns.

But after watching this guys analysis, I would love Shane McMahon to return to try and take back the company from Stephanie, unfortunately being WWE in the current state, I don't think they will go through with it, it's to exciting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtIPZ3xT_F0


----------



## RoykeFurax

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Semi-Spoiler*

Did anyone else see tonights smackdown already?


They showed the same promo as on RAW (i think) but added something at the end. Did it contain any new information or was it just some random graphics? Couldnt make up my mind.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AttitudeEraBoy said:


> I would love and seriously hope it is Chris Jericho who returns.
> 
> But after watching this guys analysis, I would love Shane McMahon to return to try and take back the company from Stephanie, unfortunately being WWE in the current state, I don't think they will go through with it, it's to exciting.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtIPZ3xT_F0


Shane isn't coming back to the company so it wouldn't be their fault.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RoykeFurax said:


> *Semi-Spoiler*
> 
> Did anyone else see tonights smackdown already?
> 
> 
> They showed the same promo as on RAW (i think) but added something at the end. Did it contain any new information or was it just some random graphics? Couldn't make up my mind.


It seems like it was just random footage of the yard, desk, and swings as the feed cut back to the actual show. Probably to give the perception that the show was briefly taken over.

I wouldn't look too much into that. It looks similar to how the SAVE_US videos would hijack the live television signal later in the campaign. There would usually be residual code before and after the main SAVE_US transmission. It's just one stream taking over another and then resolving itself afterward.

To see how they did the transmission hijack with SAVE_US, you can check out a compilation of all the vignettes here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_L7AAD0CN0


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Surely the girl in the video has some sort of relevance though?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Benoit


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Green Light said:


> Chris Benoit


you bored or something?


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Benoit would be pretty incredible if they could pull it off. Necromancy would be tricky and Benoit wouldn't be very mobile unless the ritual was performed perfectly. I say go with CGI and holograms.

Imagine the heat.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Adramelech said:


> Benoit would be pretty incredible if they could pull it off. Necromancy would be tricky and Benoit wouldn't be very mobile unless the ritual was performed perfectly. I say go with CGI and holograms.
> *
> Imagine the heat.*


:lmao I lost it at bold.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2j or taker I wouldn't care which ever one it is I'd mark the fuck out for both! Lool


----------



## joshman82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> i know this will never happen
> but did anyone considered the anonymous GM as an option?
> i know it seems they just droped this angle as they always do but what if they surprised us all and revealed who was the anonymous GM and this guy is the one returning to take full control of the show with the help of john laurinaitis and wrestlers like brodus - skip and others


it's possible, but highly, highly unlikely. and i think,unless they did it absolutely perfectly, it would be very very lackluster and would fall flat on its face. 

another thought and i'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but, would anyone be shocked if it was batista? could be? total swerve of the obvious jericho/taker option.


----------



## Topher2323

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Me thinks Goldust or Y2J. In the last vid of it I just saw, it was mainly shades of gray, except for a few Gold/Yellow spots. Which hints hugely at Goldust. Also, the fact it interrupted a Cody Rhodes segment (right before they showed the Rhodes & Bryan match, they were showing clips from WWE12 Game with Rhodes and Bryan). 

My ideas for it being Y2J is that Goldust was just shown during the X-mas special.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Topher2323 said:


> Me thinks Goldust or Y2J. In the last vid of it I just saw, it was mainly shades of gray, except for a few Gold/Yellow spots. Which hints hugely at Goldust. Also, the fact it interrupted a Cody Rhodes segment (right before they showed the Rhodes & Bryan match, they were showing clips from WWE12 Game with Rhodes and Bryan).
> 
> My ideas for it being Y2J is that Goldust was just shown during the X-mas special.


Goldust? All this for Goldust? FUCK Goldust!

I want Jericho!


----------



## joshman82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ the longer this plays out, the more dark horses we'll come up with.


----------



## leon79

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im torn between Undertaker or Jericho. That's the only two I can think of now. Unless were getting something out of left field.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It "could" be Undertaker but I don't see them bringing him in before Royal Rumble, so I'm going to say most likely not.

I'm going (or praying) that it's Chris Jericho. Second day? Why the second day? Similar to his previous WWE entrances? The video talks about people being unjust, about getting justice )"they shall not escape). It, to me, sounds similar to a Chris Jericho recustomization, a slightly different persona. At least let's hope so.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Jericho on Twitter*
"Haven't watched Raw in a month and I haven't seen the mystery promos. Sorry...don't know and don't care so u can stop asking."


----------



## Oracle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

jericho is a well known troller so


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> *Jericho on Twitter*
> "Haven't watched Raw in a month and I haven't seen the mystery promos. Sorry...don't know and don't care so u can stop asking."


That quote just reeks of a swerve.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> *Jericho on Twitter*
> "Haven't watched Raw in a month and I haven't seen the mystery promos. Sorry...don't know and don't care so u can stop asking."


Classic Jericho. If it is Jericho, he continues his known success. if it's not, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bananakin94 said:


> That quote just reeks of a swerve.


*Or a double swerve and he's being literal. Either way it's pure Jericho and that's why he's the best at what he does.*


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't care I want Jericho, that quote is going to be the Quote of the decade if 1.2.12 is Jericho.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone bust out a Bible and find out if there's any sort of verses related to the battle of Jericho and this video promo. I'm allergic to Bibles, despite believing in a God, so I can't do it.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, I have no idea if anyone else has done this. Maybe they have, but I don't search. I was curious.

http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt0606.htm#1

6-*1* "Now *Jericho* was straitly shut up because of the children of Israel: none went out, and none came in."

6-*2* "2 And the LORD said unto Joshua: 'See, I have given into thy hand *Jericho*, and the king thereof, even the mighty men of valour."

6-*14* [not 12, but hey] "14 And *the second day* they compassed the city once, and returned into the camp; so they did six days."

I don't know how it could be anything other than Jericho. Clearly references the Bible, especially with the child's tongue.


----------



## billgladstone

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its got to be Jericho."Prophet","End of the world as you know it"???? Monstrous words like perpetrated and castigated???
It has to be Jericho. But if WWE cant make Y2J resign, I think the back up option is Undertaker...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i dont think jericho would want to miss wm 29 so its gotta be him
kane and taker to appear in the same night


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have a hard time believing it's Jericho. With the Save Us videos it was a lot more obvious but the bottom line is, this isn't a Jericho type video.

It's probably Taker.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm slightly thinking Undertaker after it went all black and distorted on Smackdown..


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do we know if its a 3 hour Raw on the 2nd? Because that could go some way to explaining who it is. Undertaker is a legend yes, but his zillionth return surely wouldn't warrant a 3 hour show, whereas a return of Jericho, Shane O'Mac + Stephanie (to full time TV) probably would.


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

- Chris Jericho wrote the following on Twitter regarding the cryptic promos that have been airing on WWE TV:

“*Haven’t watched Raw in a month and I haven’t seen the mystery promos. Sorry…don’t know and don’t care so u can stop asking.*”


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone else noticed the reoccurrence of the basketball in the past two promos?

Guys... what if it's Batista?


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RetepAdam. said:


> Has anyone else noticed the reoccurrence of the basketball in the past two promos?
> 
> Guys... what if it's Batista?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> - Chris Jericho wrote the following on Twitter regarding the cryptic promos that have been airing on WWE TV:
> 
> “*Haven’t watched Raw in a month and I haven’t seen the mystery promos. Sorry…don’t know and don’t care so u can stop asking.*”


LOL. Jericho be trolling again! What do you expect him to say? "Shit, you all got it...yup it's me, see you on Jan. 2nd WWE!"


----------



## TheDFDemon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guss its Undertaker.. I have a Proof: 
- on Smackdown 12/9/11 The promo came Fully.. okay... at the end we saw a Interference and sounds Like what Undertaker doing at his Promos


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Unfortunately, because it's getting ridiculous, I think it's The Undertaker.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> LOL. Jericho be trolling again! What do you expect him to say? "Shit, you all got it...yup it's me, see you on Jan. 2nd WWE!"


But on the flip side, if it's not him then how else is he supposed to dismiss rumours other than saying it's not him?

It's like when someone asks you if you've got them a birthday present, you reply with 'no not yet' and then they're like 'Ah, that's exactly what someone who has got me a birthday present would say to put me off' and you're like 'well no, I generally haven't yet'. What else are you supposed to say?


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dudeme13 said:


> - Chris Jericho wrote the following on Twitter regarding the cryptic promos that have been airing on WWE TV:
> 
> “*Haven’t watched Raw in a month and I haven’t seen the mystery promos. Sorry…don’t know and don’t care so u can stop asking.*”


The one month he happens to not watch...


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RetepAdam. said:


> Has anyone else noticed the reoccurrence of the basketball in the past two promos?
> 
> Guys... what if it's Batista?


lol nice one


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Funny how he jumps on the abrupt attack in regards to these promos. This guy loves working the internet, just confuses the shit out of us.


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's taker, you guys are getting your hopes up for jericho.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker played basketball in high school! It's gotta be him! :shocked:


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



InstantClassic100 said:


> It's taker, you guys are getting your hopes up for jericho.


I wouldn't rule Jericho out, I also wouldn't say it's Taker 100% seeing as he's pretty broken down so it's a little early to be bringing him back in january.


----------



## Joshi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mybe it's a double return like the last one with Taker and HHH? one can hope.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another question for the "ITS UNDERTAKER CUZ THERES WEIRD KIDS IN IT" crowd: Why the fuck would Undertaker come back in January? He's going to wrestle one match at Mania. What, are they starting some epic four month long promo feud?


----------



## jdsricks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think that the whole point of "Look Within" meant that it is a changing of a current roster member...I'm calling it the John Cena Heel Turn.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jdsricks said:


> I think that the whole point of "Look Within" meant that it is a changing of a current roster member...I'm calling it the John Cena Heel Turn.


wouldnt that be somethin? doubtful, but would be something different. not sure if it would get the reaction everyone would want tho.


----------



## L-U-D

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok, I've been trying to have some out of the box thoughts about these promos, and here are the wacky results.

1. Paul Bearer is the "familiar force," and "what is rightfully his" pertains to the supernatural powers of the Undertaker. He will return, bestow upon Kane the supernatural powers, leaving Taker as the ABA, and more vulnerable for his WM match.

2. The girl in the video is Kane and Undertaker's sister (lol). She will become the new (masked) face of the divas division. 

3. Given the religious overtones in the video, the masculines that are used may not refer to the superstar, but to God: "A familiar force shall rise to claim what is *His*." (ie what is God's). And "to render *His* anger" (ie they will demonstrate the anger of the Lord. It could be a diva.

4. It is not necessarily for a returning superstar. The "familiar force" that is "returning" may just be God. The girl will be somebodies imaginary friend, likely encouraging them to bring about the end of the world.

In conclusion, it is impossible to know, but my preference would be toward a continuation of Kane and Undertaker's story. To those people saying "it is def not a diva" and "it is a return" I would say neither of things are certain at all.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if taker is the one returning afterall then he must be 100% healthy and actually in a good form if he is going to return 4 months before menia 
and if this happen than i can see him going after the world title or the wwe title and maybe even retire with the title like edge
maybe it is the last run for the dead man and he want to do it right


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think the WWE have trolled us, they have put in clues that is Jericho but it is infact someone else


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I GOT IT!!!! the little girl in the second vid is holding a basketball and batista knows baskletballs dont hold grudges, its batista!!!
jk its prob jericho



damit just realised someone else said it, well great minds think alike.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheDFDemon said:


> Guss its Undertaker.. I have a Proof:
> - on Smackdown 12/9/11 The promo came Fully.. okay... at the end we saw a Interference and sounds Like what Undertaker doing at his Promos


Wow, I mean with all the proof and detail in this post, who can doubt that it's the undertaker now, right? Idiot.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its obviously still too early to properly deduce who is returning. People can throw out 'theories' all they want. But seeing a basketball rolling over a blade of grass under a swing doesn't 'prove its Jericho' or prove anyone. But, if the dirtsheets are to be believed, then the Dec 19 RAW will include a video with a major clue, so we can probably have a better shot at guessing after that.


----------



## PBens21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Benoit.


ya flag me:banplz:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Y2J has been bipolar this past year.

on DWTS, he posted a video promising fans he would return soon if they voted for him and he won. Jericho did not win and then he said in an interview he had no plans to return to wrestling in the near future whatsoever and he was focusing on his music career for the next year or two.

About a month ago he says on Twitter he will NEVER wrestle for the WWE again. Next came the news he was in talks with the WWE, a rumor he soon "shot down" on Twitter. And shortly thereafter these promos began airing and he denies it is him twice on Twitter.

I know this may seem irrelevant but the theme of Twitter is pretty ironic seeing as on WWE TV the twitter thing on the screen does the fade out/viral thingy from the promos now.
*


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Basically if it's Taker, or Jericho I won't care at all. How many times must they re-debut? It's like the Brett Favre saga, and I hated that shit. Fuck them both, and I am tired of these "mysteries" that just end up being the same old superstars. If the WWE put as much time in with younger talent as it does with talent that is already over, and has been for over a 2 decades they would have higher ratings each week. If it isn't Moxley, then it better be Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't get why people try to look at symbolism in the video like the Sting video. There's never any fine details in WWE vignettes.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Part of me is hoping it's Shane to crusade against Stephanie. Punk w/Shane vs HHH w/Steph for control of the WWE.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



L-U-D said:


> 4. It is not necessarily for a returning superstar. The "familiar force" that is "returning" may just be God.


we all remember how it worked out the LAST time they brought God in for a match


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



truk83 said:


> Basically if it's Taker, or Jericho I won't care at all. How many times must they re-debut? It's like the Brett Favre saga, and I hated that shit. Fuck them both, and I am tired of these "mysteries" that just end up being the same old superstars. If the WWE put as much time in with younger talent as it does with talent that is already over, and has been for over a 2 decades they would have higher ratings each week. If it isn't Moxley, then it better be Brock Lesnar.


Moxley isn't a familiar force and Brock has a fight a few days earlier so it's not him.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ratedr4life said:


> Part of me is hoping it's Shane to crusade against Stephanie. Punk w/Shane vs HHH w/Steph for control of the WWE.


Take Punk out of the equation, he doesn't need this angle to be over. I'd have Sheffield or Clay with Shane, that would give them a real rub.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ratedr4life said:


> Part of me is hoping it's Shane to crusade against Stephanie. Punk w/Shane vs HHH w/Steph for control of the WWE.


Take Punk out of the equation, he doesn't need this angle to be over. I'd have Sheffield or Clay with Shane, that would give them a real rub.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it was, used "big words" during the promo, so it has to be someone who was smart in the wwe.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TJC93 said:


> Surely the girl in the video has some sort of relevance though?


Maybe it's the angry Miz girl coming to take her Slammy award back.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EYELRAK said:


> I don't get why people try to look at symbolism in the video like the Sting video. There's never any fine details in WWE vignettes.


Exactly.


----------



## iStandAlone

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

DDP and Malone


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iStandAlone said:


> DDP and Malone


This shit right here!


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk has surpassed Jericho.



Ha ha ha! I missed this. I'm a Punk fan but dude, really? Apart from Chicago MITB? 

Yeah, he's totally surpassed Jericho.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Ha ha ha! I missed this. I'm a Punk fan but dude, really? Apart from Chicago MITB?
> 
> Yeah, he's totally surpassed Jericho.


Can I just say that attitude era fans were more rowdy than today's crowd. You can say that Scotty 2 Hotty was more over than John Cena. Also that video was from a show in Canada. (But i'm not agreeing or disagreeing with your point. I consider them two different stars at two different time periods)


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Can I just say that attitude era fans were more rowdy than today's crowd. You can say that Scotty 2 Hotty was more over than John Cena. Also that video was from a show in Canada. (But i'm not agreeing or disagreeing with your point. I consider them two different stars at two different time periods)


yep your right.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Can I just say that attitude era fans were more rowdy than today's crowd. You can say that Scotty 2 Hotty was more over than John Cena. Also that video was from a show in Canada. (But i'm not agreeing or disagreeing with your point. I consider them two different stars at two different time periods)


Yup it's in Canada & Punks hottest response was in Chicago. For a Main Event. At a PPV. The reason I chose that particular clip, attitude era crowd aside, was to show the obvious disparity.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

-____- it's Taker, why is there even a discussion about this?

plain and simple, the "it begins" videos have been teased with the television snow, which stereotypically belongs to Taker...

honestly, most pointless topic out there..


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's "Lord of Darkness" Chris Jericho:


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wow, can we get off the "punk is better than jericho" shit and get back to speculating about the promos?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I kind of wish this were for an epic push of Drew McIntyre. *


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone posted on lookwithin2012:
Boy is Y2J doing all the work. Girl is CM Punk﻿ copying.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Imaginarium said:


> *I kind of wish this were for an epic push of Drew McIntyre. *


I think I would actually like this.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FOOTBALLFAN100 said:


> Someone posted on lookwithin2012:
> Boy is Y2J doing all the work. Girl is CM Punk﻿ copying.


Maybe, bu I really, really wish it was Miz he came to address for copying. He stole "troglodyte" from him, and Jericho should come back as a face (He would be HUGE over) and Punk is the current top face. The Miz is a heel, WWE wants him to be a heel. Hence, Jericho should come back and face Miz. They've established Punk as a top draw, they need to establish Miz more and make him a credible top tier guy and who better than Jericho to promo with?

The better move for the company long term, and short term imo, is Miz-Jericho. All the fuel is there. Fans don't even realize they want this rivalry more, because it allowed Jericho to be more of the guy whom they are drooling to return, than a rivalry with Punk.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Serpent01 said:


> *Jericho on Twitter*
> "Haven't watched Raw in a month and I haven't seen the mystery promos. Sorry...don't know and don't care so u can stop asking."


That gives it away for me. I would assume that Jericho has kept up with RAW in some way, shape, or form, and even with him 'denying the rumors' because of people asking, him bringing attention to it makes it seem like he really doesn't want anyone to think it's him.

So it better be. I love Taker and all, but I really don't want a series of promos dedicated to his return, mainly because I always expect someone different, and it's not like Undertaker 'might not' return.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Maybe, bu I really, really wish it was Miz he came to address for copying. He stole "troglodyte" from him, and Jericho should come back as a face (He would be HUGE over) and Punk is the current top face. The Miz is a heel, WWE wants him to be a heel. Hence, Jericho should come back and face Miz. They've established Punk as a top draw, they need to establish Miz more and make him a credible top tier guy and who better than Jericho to promo with?
> 
> The better move for the company long term, and short term imo, is Miz-Jericho. All the fuel is there. Fans don't even realize they want this rivalry more, because it allowed Jericho to be more of the guy whom they are drooling to return, than a rivalry with Punk.


You are absolutely correct. Honestly, I find it difficult to peg whether or not these promos are for a heel or a face. They seem like they are mostly a "great equalizer" role, which may very well be a tweener.

Perhaps Jericho initially comes back to take on the Miz, but then transitions away to taking on Punk later, for Wrestlemania.

I could very easily buy that. I mean, Jericho came back in the SAVE_US campaign as a face. Then, once he'd had a feud or two changed right over to being a heel. Plus, the vignettes are generally vague about how many people have cheated their way into the spotlight. It usually says things like "Those that have..." rather than "He has..." or "You have..." Also, when Jericho has openly complained in the past about material being stolen, he always says that multiple people are guilty of doing this.

So yeah. I could see him going after Miz first, and then Punk later.

If that is the case, this might be the one feud that really puts Miz over as a true wrestling personality; moreso than his John Cena feud ever did. It can challenge him to get over using his own voice, rather than through copying Jericho or whomever else.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*





 This seems eerily like these promos. Maybe people are right saying it's McMahon, he's chairman of the board. Lookwithin, where else than the chairman of the board, within the company, starting an uprising?

edit: Here I go on rambling mode again, maybe McMahon comes back with Nash and a newly formed nWo or DX merged together, Nash and HHH are just making it seem like they're feuding when in reality they're in on it all along and have come to take the company in their power.

orrrrr what if it's actually Brodus Clay "the end of the world as we know it" is quite similar to his finisher "the fall of humanity", hmmmm.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> orrrrr what if it's actually Brodus Clay "the end of the world as we know it" is quite similar to his finisher "the fall of humanity", hmmmm.


if it's Brodus Clay, I'm fairly certain there will be a high number of people disappointed...wasting such an intriguing promo on him is terrible, especially since he's had vignette after vignette plastered all over the Raw and Smackdown landscape for at least a month.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> if it's Brodus Clay, I'm fairly certain there will be a high number of people disappointed...wasting such an intriguing promo on him is terrible, especially since he's had vignette after vignette plastered all over the Raw and Smackdown landscape for at least a month.


I'd be disappointed as well D:


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FOOTBALLFAN100 said:


> Someone posted on lookwithin2012:
> Boy is Y2J doing all the work. Girl is CM Punk﻿ copying.







2:38 - 3:42

Might as well make it a triple threat match at Mania for the right to proclaim yourself as the "Best in the World"...


----------



## jomofollower

*ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

"Come my people and shut thy doors about thee." it's Isaiah 26.20
If you go ahead and read 27.1, it says: "In that day, the Lord will punish with his sword, his fierce, great and﻿ powerful sword, LEVIATHAN the gliding serpent, LEVIATHAN the coiling serpent; he will slay the monster of the sea."
LEVIATHAN is the old name of BATISTA


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*


----------



## Klee

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



jomofollower said:


> "Come my people and shut thy doors about thee." it's Isaiah 26.20
> If you go ahead and read 27.1, it says: "In that day, the Lord will punish with his sword, his fierce, great and﻿ powerful sword, LEVIATHAN the gliding serpent, LEVIATHAN the coiling serpent; he will slay the monster of the sea."
> LEVIATHAN is the old name of BATISTA


If I'm honest with you I think you're over thinking it BUT that said I think I'd be happy if it was Batista I know people think it's "cool" to call him Boretista but there are many potential fueds for him to return to.

Sorry everyone but it looks like it MIGHT bot be Jericho.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

Thankyou Sherlock Holmes. Seriously though I don't think it's him, it doesn't seem like the type of promo you would have for a guy like Batista.


----------



## jomofollower

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



Suck It said:


> Thankyou Sherlock Holmes. Seriously though I don't think it's him, it doesn't seem like the type of promo you would have for a guy like Batista.


then he will come back as Leviathan, who was a "Demon"


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

inb4 people bitch about there being a 200 ppage thread on the subject


----------



## Alex

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



WallofShame said:


> inb4 people bitch about there being a 200 ppage thread on the subject


There is a sticky thread that the "It Begins Promo" is meant to be discussed in, though.

And, I highly doubt it's Batista.


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao This thread is stupid, it will more likely be Chris Jericho than Batista


----------



## APEX

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



lisaharrod said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao This thread is stupid, it will more likely be Chris Jericho than Batista


I wouldnt say its a stupid thread, He's allowed to have an opinion on who it might be.
It could well be batista, I've heard sillyier suggestions.


----------



## sinnica

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

Personally it doesnt matter if It's either Batista or Jericho, i'd be crazy happy for either, even more for a heel Batista


----------



## CrystalFissure

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

I'm hoping it's the Boogeyman.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

something tells me it's those vampire wannabes in FCW .. i hope i'm wrong


----------



## Ryan

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



Suck It said:


> Thankyou Sherlock Holmes. Seriously though I don't think it's him, it doesn't seem like the type of promo you would have for a guy like Batista.


He's coming back as Deacon Batista!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

More likely Goldberg than Batista, in my opinion.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Had an idea for Jericho's return.

#29 comes out in the Royal Rumble, let's say for arguments sake it's The Miz. Then about 10 seconds later, the "It Begins" Promo comes on the tron, plays for 5 seconds, the commentary team pass it off as a glitch, then it happens again, plays for 10 seconds just before the countdown begins. 10, 9, 8, 7, 6... the countdown stops, little kid says something sinister on the tron or whatever, then the Y2J Countdown begins playing, he comes out and wins. I think I'd shit myself with excitement. I should be a booker.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

I laugh as soon as I know who is the thread creator.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

wwe are obviously thowing in a lot of references to other people to cast doubt over who it in fact is.

I think theres more chance its Jericho than Batista considering Batista's gym and the reasons why Batista left in the first place.


----------



## truk83

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

Love the idea of it being Batista, and I like the Leviathan history being considered here. Some of you just don't get it. Great "OP", and I think you may be right on here. Batista right before he left was a nasty heel that I thought was really maturing in to something more entertaining than anything he had done before.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*

Batista would have been all over the internet by now. It's the Undertaker. Don't get sucked into another promo when u know who it is.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: ItBegins.......ITS BATISTA....details inside*



Nut Tree said:


> Batista would have been all over the internet by now. It's the Undertaker. Don't get sucked into another promo when u know who it is.


yeah lol after all the speculation from 2/21/11 i think it's best i dont get my hopes up for anyone else. it's probably undertaker.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Batista was making some interesting tweets at the end of last month I must admit so it could be him?

For example.....

"DaveBautista Dave Bautista
#YoTheNextTime I make an announcement all my followers are going to FLIP. @JohnnyRyanJr and I will be dropping BOMBS! Haters aren't ready"

And after CM Punk tweets this...

CMPunk CM Punk
@
Y'all need to follow my bud @DaveBautista That is all. Carry on.

comes the above response from Batista. All this started on the 28th Nov.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EFC Bronco said:


> Had an idea for Jericho's return.
> 
> #29 comes out in the Royal Rumble, let's say for arguments sake it's The Miz. Then about 10 seconds later, the "It Begins" Promo comes on the tron, plays for 5 seconds, the commentary team pass it off as a glitch, then it happens again, plays for 10 seconds just before the countdown begins. 10, 9, 8, 7, 6... the countdown stops, little kid says something sinister on the tron or whatever, then the Y2J Countdown begins playing, he comes out and wins. I think I'd shit myself with excitement. I should be a booker.


I think we have a winner !
Book it ! BOOK IT !!!!!:mark:8*D


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think there's an outside shot that it's Vince. He's going to come back at some stage because there's no way he's going to bow out as quietly as he has. He's Vince McMahon lol.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Remember X29 = Y2J? (X + 1 = Y) (2) (9 + 1 = 10 = J)

How about 1/2/12 = Y2J?

1 (A) - 2 = Y / 2 / 12 (L) - 2 = J

Although these videos have no suggestions of there being a code of any kind.


----------



## dudeme13

*HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> - As noted before, Chris Jericho is scheduled to make his return to WWE at the January 2nd, 2012 RAW Supershow from Nashville, Tennessee.
> 
> The latest word from within WWE is that Jericho will be a part of the Royal Rumble pay-per-view and likely the 30-man main event.
> 
> Currently penciled into WWE’s plans is a feud between *WWE Champion CM Punk vs. Jericho with a match at WrestleMania 28.*


Source: PWInsider

Mods sorry for not using the "It begins" thread.... just thought this deserved its own thread. 






EDIT : Another big one - 



> - Regarding Kane’s return, word is that he will be on the *RAW brand as a heel when he returns*. Kane is scheduled to return in time for the Royal Rumble.
> 
> On a related note, there’s been a lot of speculation on whether or not Kane will be masked when he returns. Word is that that decision is still up in the air. Officials wanted to use the mask in the video so there would be no question that it was for Kane’s return.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So they have chosen it to be jericho again? I doubt its more then mere speculation although I would love it to be true.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I hope it's true.


----------



## MovieStarR™

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

>>>Look within<<<

Works for me!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

brb gonna fap


----------



## a480863

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

and where does that leave the miz at?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

JERICHO TO WIN THE RUMBLE.....FUCK YEAH


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This will be insane. I really want to see a Jericho vs CM Punk feud now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Awesome, he's one of the greatest of all time. I hope he keeps his last gimmick but Jericho never likes doing anything for more then one period of time but he was doing the best stuff of his career then.

Really hope this happens though, the promos between him and Punk would be amazing.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If it's true then this Mania is shaping up to be a fantastic card


----------



## Night King

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

cool if true
having jericho return to feud with punk would be awesome


----------



## Pasab

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If it's not Ziggler against Punk at mania, I'll be happy with Y2J instead.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG !!! I think i'm going to have a heart attack !! HOLY SHIT ! This is AWESOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i hope its true but that leaves me thinking if Jerich is facing Punk who is Taker going to face than? I hope to god its not HHH, Henry, or Kane


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kane on Raw? Cmon man SD is already lacking stars.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*How credible has PWInsider been for things like this? Anyone know?*


----------



## sonicslash

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

couldn't have come at a better time. Raw needs heels. Where does that leave Ziggler? no WM for him?


----------



## Lastier

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jericho winning the Rumble?

And not a single PPV was bought that day.


----------



## DwayneRock94

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This potential match up and Bryan Danielson probably winning the world title at manaia will cause every roh technical wrestling smark to explode


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

BULLSHIT! I'LL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT! THE DIRT SHEETS LIE! DAVE MELTZER MAKES SHIT UP! FUCK WRESTLING OBSERVER!


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Imaginarium said:


> *How credible has PWInsider been for things like this? Anyone know?*


Second best to observer but then its just another dirt sheet website... so yeah...

With a grain of salt.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


I couldn't care less.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lastier said:


> Jericho winning the Rumble?
> 
> And not a single PPV was bought that day.



Honestly, I could care less how much he draws or how many PPV buys it gets. I just want Jericho back in the WWE.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Couple months later........

Plans changed blah blah blah.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hopefully this happens as jericho punk could be an unbelievable Mania feud, couple this with Rock Cena and Daniel Bryan cashing in MITB and this Wrestlemania could be the biggest of all time


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Only thing I don't want to see is Jericho win the Royal Rumble. Would be way too predictable for starters and atm there are younger guys who would be better off with the accolade than a more than deserving Jericho.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Beleive it when i see it as this is a dirtsheet report, but I would be very happy with Punk/Jericho fued and match for WM


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


home


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rock vs Cena and Punk vs Jericho on the same card. Pretty great.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Holy Shit It's Jerichooo! The Last Entrant comes...Tuumm...Tuummm...Tuummm..Tummm..Tummm...Tummm.Tuummm Tuuuuutututu Tututututu Tutututu You can't see me My time is now... Me:Holy Shit You only got my hopes up! FUCK YOU FUCK YOU I was so excited...So Yeah don't get your hopes up Because It might not happen..Who Knows


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


Fuck him finally wrestling is going to be exciting again!


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can't wait to see Y2J bury him on the mic.

But man, WWE has got to make more effort to stop leaking out spoilers like this, considering this is true. It makes the things they spoil way way less exciting than it should be.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm so excited beyond belief for Jericho's return! It's going to be absolutely amazing!!!!
Punk vs. Jericho......wow....just typing that, I get goosebumps. Will be legendary for sure.

Boy oh boy, SD! is really going to be lacking stars now. 
Although the last SD! I thought was excellent! They should move Ziggler to SD! after he loses the title to Ryder.
But they need one more big face over there to go with Orton and D Bry.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*dancing in full of joy*


----------



## Demandred

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Punk/Jericho is obviously the match we all want to see but unfortunately there's no way to prove the videos are related to Jericho until January 2nd. Hopefully its not a disappointment


----------



## just1988

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Shouldn't there be a spoilers tag on this?


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So Jericho is coming back. Joy. 


I'm indifferent to the guy but at least he will make things more interesting instead of us seeing the same people on WWE TV over and over again.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I already thought it was Jericho and that we'd get a Punk/Jericho match, but just reading it somewhere else makes me all happy!  I can't wait until January 2nd!

WrestleMania 28 is looking amazing so far if we get Punk/Jericho. The Rock vs John Cena, Chris Jericho vs CM Punk, we're going to have the World Championship match and the Streak. Wow.


----------



## JERIPUNK

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


HHH / ORTON / R TRUTH


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

oh man im gunna lol if Jericho doesnt come back...so many people will kill themselves.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## #1UndertakerFan

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CM Punk vs Jericho would be a great feud Punk as WWE Champion keeping me tuned into RAW every week.


----------



## Until May

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the day the forum crashed forever


----------



## savethedreams

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow It would be like Micheal Jackson coming back to life and going on one last tour .


----------



## Carcass

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


Who cares when they're possibly having Jericho vs Punk.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CM Punk vs Y2J.. IWC will divide into 2. Divide and rule.. I see what WWE is doing.. lol.

Cant wait if this is true. This feud is going to be epic.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If things shape up the way they potentially could... I cannot wait for the RTWM and WM28 itself. Could be a great time to be a wrestling fan after what we've had to endure post MitB 2011.


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: Masked Kane! :mark:


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't think Jericho would win the Rumble. In all likelihood, Jericho isn't sticking around for all that long, so making him champion at WM wouldn't make too much sense, and the Rumble winner NEEDS to win at WM this year. Losing 5 years in a row would make the Royal Rumble completely useless.

I've said it before, I'll say it again: Orton is going to win the Rumble. The WHC at WM will be a triple threat, Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan. Orton will win, Bryan will be the first to not win after cashing in, Bryan marks everywhere commit mass suicide.


----------



## Saxihype

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jericho vs Punk? Entire IWC just came.

Seriously, though. I think this would be great. I hope it's true.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Anywho, Daniel Bryan is going to win the Royal Rumble. Then he will choose to challenge Mark Henry for the WHC at Wrestlemania! After a grueling match, Mark Henry gets the win on DB. Big Show, Kane, and Undertaker come out and DESTROY Mark Henry by putting him through tables, lighting him on fire, and whatever else. A half hour later he gets to his feet. Daniel Bryan runs back out... and CASHES IN HIS MONEY IN THE BANK BRIEFCASE! The crowd is going nuts and the IWC is FAPPING like crazy while trying to find a better stream. All of a sudden, the stream changes to Spanish! Daniel Bryan goes for CATTLE MUTILATION! HITS IT!!!!! 1... 2... NO! Mark Henry kicks out! He kips-up! WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM! ONE... TWO... THREE!!! Mark Henry wins!

NO CHANCE!

Vince MaMahon's music hits! "Mark, its not going to happen like this." He strolls down to the ring and gets in. "Pick him up, Mark!" Vince pulls down his pants and... Daniel Bryan joins the VINCE MCMAHON "KISS MY ASS CLUB"! Mark Henry proceeds to take a dump on Daniel Bryan! Vince back on the mic:

"TROLOLOL!!!1!!"


----------



## WFAfan4Life

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ya'll are getting trolled


----------



## NJ88

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If that's actually true then it could turn out to be one of the best Wrestlemania title matches we've seen in years and years. Really do hope they build towards this.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Anywho, Daniel Bryan is going to win the Royal Rumble. Then he will choose to challenge Mark Henry for the WHC at Wrestlemania! After a grueling match, Mark Henry gets the win on DB. Big Show, Kane, and Undertaker come out and DESTROY Mark Henry by putting him through tables, lighting him on fire, and whatever else. A half hour later he gets to his feet. Daniel Bryan runs back out... and CASHES IN HIS MONEY IN THE BANK BRIEFCASE! The crowd is going nuts and the IWC is FAPPING like crazy while trying to find a better stream. All of a sudden, the stream changes to Spanish! Daniel Bryan goes for CATTLE MUTILATION! HITS IT!!!!! 1... 2... NO! Mark Henry kicks out! He kips-up! WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM! ONE... TWO... THREE!!! Mark Henry wins!
> 
> NO CHANCE!
> 
> Vince MaMahon's music hits! "Mark, its not going to happen like this." He strolls down to the ring and gets in. "Pick him up, Mark!" Vince pulls down his pants and... Daniel Bryan joins the VINCE MCMAHON "KISS MY ASS CLUB"! Mark Henry proceeds to take a dump on Daniel Bryan! Vince back on the mic:
> 
> "TROLOLOL!!!1!!"


One thing you don't lack and that is imagination breh.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



a480863 said:


> and where does that leave the miz at?


More than likely feuding with R-Truth. These two going at it would be pretty good, I think, and could be the feud that really gets Miz over.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid WWE (pun intended) Didnt Orton took out Y2J why is he coming to feud with Punk? thats some stupid booking right their


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If this is true, I hope Jericho returns as his heel Best in The World Gimmick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After reading this I just had an explosion in my pants


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fantastic move keeping Jericho a heel. He should not be a face ever. The promos between CM Punk and Jericho would be amazing.


----------



## randyorton8

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kind was hoping for a face jericho


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Punk in his current role vs. a heel returning Y2J with the same gimmick is going to be some of the best promo gold in years.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk in his current role vs. a heel returning Y2J with the same gimmick is going to be some of the best promo gold in years.


Jericho won't return with the same gimmick. But he will show these younger heels what it's like to get genuine heat. He's one of the few that can do it. Within a month, the crowd is going to hate him and I'm going to love watching it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice, I guess one of them will have to prove who is the real best in the world.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CaptainObvious said:


> *Jericho won't return with the same gimmick.* But he will show these younger heels what it's like to get genuine heat. He's one of the few that can do it. Within a month, the crowd is going to hate him and I'm going to love watching it.




I think that might be my favorite Jericho gimmick.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So Jericho returning for RR? 

That's a surprise.

Now we can actually have 2 feuds. This means he can feud with Punk until EC and after that with Taker.

If they pulled it off it would be freaking fantastic.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

As always im skeptical, being a dirt sheet and all- but OH FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jericho wins the Rumble

Punk admits he's a phony and turns heel (like Edge did in 2010)

Jericho takes the title from Punk

Punk smarks cry so hard

I'm happy!


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Punk/Jericho has the potential to be fued of the year. Please be true. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rock vs Cena (once in a lifetime mega fucking match)
Beth vs Kelly Kelly (filler womens match to let the crowd chill out)
Jericho vs Punk Main event (return of overrated piece of crap vs new hot star)

Oh yeah WM 18 all over again


----------



## xhc

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I still would like to see Jericho to face The Undertaker at WM.


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think I just blew 12 loads at once.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is going to be Sting all over again lol. I'm not ruling out Jericho but I'm not accepting this as fact either. We'll all know in exactly 3 weeks time what we're dealing with. If it's Jericho then I'm all for Jericho/Punk. If it's not, the butthurt is going to be off the charts lol.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jericho v Punk would be awesome, best in the world v best in the world!


----------



## TempestH

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



nukeinyourhair said:


> Orton is going to win the Rumble. The WHC at WM will be a triple threat, Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan. Orton will win, Bryan will be the first to not win after cashing in, Bryan marks everywhere commit mass suicide.


It will be a total waste if a SmackDown star wins the Rumble...

We need to have

Rock vs. Cena
A RAW guy winning the Rumble to take on the WWE Champion (whomever that is)
Bryan vs. WHC (whomever that is)


----------



## DwayneRock94

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokepepsi said:


> Rock vs Cena (once in a lifetime mega fucking match)
> Beth vs Kelly Kelly (filler womens match to let the crowd chill out)
> Jericho vs Punk Main event (return of overrated piece of crap vs new hot star)
> 
> Oh yeah WM 18 all over again


Jericho is ten times the worker punk is. Provided way more classic matches and moments, promos with the likes of the rock austin angle etc.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After all this, if it's not Jericho, I'm going to find the HQ of this site and burn it to the ground.



DwayneRock94 said:


> Jericho is ten times the worker punk is. Provided way more classic matches and moments, promos with the likes of the rock austin angle etc.


Oh boy.


----------



## RKO85

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokepepsi said:


> Rock vs Cena (once in a lifetime mega fucking match)
> Beth vs Kelly Kelly (filler womens match to let the crowd chill out)
> Jericho vs Punk Main event (*return of overrated piece of crap *vs new hot star)
> 
> Oh yeah WM 18 all over again


This ^. jericho is way overrated. I'd rather see CM Punk fight the Miz one on one or if Awesome Truth were still together they could've fought him in a Triple Threat for the Title which would've lead to the end of Awesome Truth. ah jericho why fpalm. Just like when edge and mysterio winning the rumble if jericho wins it add him to the list as a wasted rumble winner.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



RKO85 said:


> This ^. jericho is way overrated. I'd rather see CM Punk fight the Miz one on one or if Awesome Truth were still together they could've fought him in a Triple Threat for the Title which would've lead to the end of Awesome Truth. ah jericho why fpalm. Just like when edge and mysterio winning the rumble if jericho wins it add him to the list as a wasted rumble winner.


Wait, wait, .....wait, you'd rather see CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. R-Truth at WM28 than fucking Punk vs. Jericho? Are you for real right now? Like, what the fuck? I mean, can you even begin to imagine the type of promo and buildup this will have if it truly comes to fruition? Do you remember the Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels feud? Jericho and Punk, in a serious feud, can you fucking imagine the promos? And don't even begin to talk about the match. Fuck. I hate people like you. Fuck.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok now we now the Royal Rumble winner is a Smackdown guy (Orton)


----------



## DwayneRock94

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Wsupden said:


> Wait, wait, .....wait, you'd rather see CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. R-Truth at WM28 than fucking Punk vs. Jericho? Are you for real right now? Like, what the fuck? I mean, can you even begin to imagine the type of promo and buildup this will have if it truly comes to fruition? Do you remember the Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels feud? Jericho and Punk, in a serious feud, can you fucking imagine the promos? And don't even begin to talk about the match. Fuck. I hate people like you. Fuck.


 To his defense their matches were never any good


----------



## krai999

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



the modern myth said:


> More than likely feuding with R-Truth. These two going at it would be pretty good, I think, and could be the feud that really gets Miz over.


r-truth vs miz at the grandes stage of them all= dark match


----------



## CNB

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



RKO85 said:


> This ^. jericho is way overrated. I'd rather see CM Punk fight the Miz one on one or if Awesome Truth were still together they could've fought him in a Triple Threat for the Title which would've lead to the end of Awesome Truth. ah jericho why fpalm. Just like when edge and mysterio winning the rumble if jericho wins it add him to the list as a wasted rumble winner.


So which direction should the company go? Give the RR to an unproven risk such as Alberto Del Rio? We saw how that went, one year down the track and the guy will be thrown in a filler match at Wrestlemania. Due to his own shortfalls in my opinion. 

Jericho & Punk are two of the top 5 best workers in the industry. They're not reliant on this match selling the PPV, but it will add to the overall quality of the event for the viewer.

Rock & Cena will sell the show, Punk & Jericho will add value for your buck. 

I still don't know why wrestling fans talk about who 'draws'? LIke any of us have the factual information to make such an assumption. If Jericho has won 6 world titles with the company, and represented them as their world champion on 5 separate occasions than its safe to say the guy has reeled in a couple of sales for them. 

Besides No Mercy 2008 which was main evented by Chris Jericho & Shawn Michaels in a ladder match drew 261,000 PPV buys, two years prior it was 197,000 buys. So he can draw...

Whilst the red hot Punk Vs. Cena MITB PPV drew only 227,000 buys. (A few early estimates at 265,000 but its been corrected to 227k buys).


----------



## youssef123

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



RKO85 said:


> This ^. jericho is way overrated. I'd rather see CM Punk fight the Miz one on one or if Awesome Truth were still together they could've fought him in a Triple Threat for the Title which would've lead to the end of Awesome Truth. ah jericho why fpalm. Just like when edge and mysterio winning the rumble if jericho wins it add him to the list as a wasted rumble winner.


:hmm:



:no:

fpalm

That's all i have to say !
(what a shame !)


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CM Punk VS Y2J at Wrestlemania??? HELL YEAH! The build up and promos leading to the match are gonna be awesome! and the match it's self will steal the show probably! CM Punk looks like he got what he wanted :lmao maineventing Wrestlemania. I think Rock vs Cena won't even be the main event.


----------



## DwayneRock94

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



greaz taker! said:


> CM Punk VS Y2J at Wrestlemania??? HELL YEAH! The build up and promos leading to the match are gonna be awesome! and the match it's self will steal the show probably! CM Punk looks like he got what he wanted :lmao maineventing Wrestlemania. I think Rock vs Cena won't even be the main event.


You really think y2j vs cm punk would draw more than rock/cena?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DwayneRock94 said:


> You really think y2j vs cm punk would draw more than rock/cena?


Didn't say it would draw more. It will be like WM18 When Rock and Hogan wasn't even the mainevent but y2j vs hhh for the undisputed title was. No?


----------



## DwayneRock94

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



greaz taker! said:


> Didn't say it would draw more. It will be like WM18 When Rock and Hogan wasn't even the mainevent but y2j vs hhh for the undisputed title was. No?


Oh sorry I misread I see what your talking about


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DwayneRock94 said:


> Oh sorry I misread I see what your talking about


(Y)


----------



## CC91

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wrestlemania is coming together it seems:

Rock vs Cena

Punk vs Jericho

Henry vs Bryan?

Undertaker vs ?????

Christian vs Orton???

Miz vs Truth???


----------



## youssef123

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DwayneRock94 said:


> You really think y2j vs cm punk would draw more than rock/cena?


In my case, i much rather see a Jericho vs Cm Punk match at WM than a Rock vs Cena !
The storyline between these two is average, don't make such a big match and a main event without having the Rock at least one time a month, because i always forget about this match, the selling is bad, The Rock is feuding with Cena because he is the face of the company and the kids likes him, ok, and ?? that's it ? is there anything else?

In the case of Jericho/Punk, it's going to be a real feud, these two are going to be on raw every show, a real rivalry, with promos, matches, cheap shots ...
And, I am a BIG BIG Jericho Fan , so .


----------



## ABK

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If and only if this info is true, then I guess all is set for a great Mania! Have Jericho win the Rumble and go for CM Punk's title at Mania. How awesome would that be? Coupled with the fact that CM Punk would have held the title for 4 long months and then have both of them go at it on the mic leading to their match at WM with Jericho claiming he's the true Best in the World. Could be great if booked right, and I actually go with a CM Punk win at the Grandest Stage of Them All to establish him as a top top star. I don't in any capacity see anything wrong in Jericho losing. Maybe a best of 3 feud with Jericho winning at Extreme Rules and then they go at again for the blow off at Over the Limit PPV.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks a dozen for the spoilers though (Y). 

We really need Punk vs Jericho but I so want Jericho vs taker.

Fingers crossed for both to happen. 

So how is Jericho overrated?

This is gonna be so huge.

With Punk having input on his character and Jericho being very good at pitching ideas to McMahon this serious feud might be one of all time greats that we will remember for years to come.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jericho is overated. He looks like a generic wrestler if u ask me.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is the sort of match that needs to happen at a Wrestlemania, the build up will be superb.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nimbus said:


> Jericho is overated. He looks like a generic wrestler if u ask me.


Says the generic troll.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

looks like it will finally be Y2J. Awesome. Punk vs Y2J for wwe title as the Mainevent at Wrestlemania, add to that the John Cena vs Rock match, Wrestlemania 28 could go on to be one of the best ones in recent memory if it is booked right. Lets hope wwe don't drop the ball!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If this is true then Punk wins the Hypocrite of the Year award.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amber B said:


> If this is true then Punk wins the Hypocrite of the Year award.


How so?


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wish I could believe it was true to be honest, but it just sounds like utter speculation.

I guess we'll find out for sure next year. Punk v Jericho would be a great 3 months of TV.


----------



## jm99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jbardo said:


> How so?


I'd imagine its his supposed annoyance at an "actor" taking the WM main event spot away from guys who are on the road all year, but has no problems with a "rock star" doing the same thing as long as its against him.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jbardo said:


> How so?





jm99 said:


> I'd imagine its his supposed annoyance at an "actor" taking the WM main event spot away from guys who are on the road all year, but has no problems with a "rock star" doing the same thing as long as its against him.


Pretty much. Thanks jm.


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho isn't overrated at all. If anything Punk is. Jericho is better than Punk. Simple. And it still isn't Jericho anyway. Damn.


----------



## 21 - 1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jm99 said:


> I'd imagine its his supposed annoyance at an "actor" taking the WM main event spot away from guys who are on the road all year, but has no problems with a "rock star" doing the same thing as long as its against him.


Difference being that that 'rock star' didn't fuck off for seven damn years, every day of which he continued to proclaim how much he 'loved' wrestling.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BURNING HAMMER said:


> Difference being that that 'rock star' didn't fuck off for seven damn years, every day of which he continued to proclaim how much he 'loved' wrestling.


It doesn't matter how long it was. If his gripe is that the active roster are being slighted and someone else can just waltz in and take that spot, he should be consistent no matter what and not be ok with it because it benefits him.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



greaz taker! said:


> It will be like WM18 When Rock and Hogan wasn't even the mainevent but y2j vs hhh for the undisputed title was.



There is no way this will happen. That was a huge mistake to make HHH and jericho go on after that match, and I'm pretty sure they learned from it. Rock/Cena will be last.


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jm99 said:


> I'd imagine its his supposed annoyance at an "actor" taking the WM main event spot away from guys who are on the road all year, but has no problems with a "rock star" doing the same thing as long as its against him.


How are they the same? Jericho is one of those people that is on the road all year. Rock just gets to main event WM just because he can.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How the hell do you compare Rock coming back to main event only to leave again to Jericho coming back full time?


----------



## jm99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> How the hell do you compare Rock coming back to main event only to leave again to Jericho coming back full time?


Who said Jericho was coming back full time? He also hasn't been on the road for the entire past year (because he was off in a band) so by Punk's logic he's stealing someone's Mania spot.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i will be happy if The Miz win Superstar of the years


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



wwffans123 said:


> i will be happy if The Miz win Superstar of the years


Cool story bro, needs more dragons and shit.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






what the fuck...throwing another curve at us


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who is this girl? Is it Steph?


----------



## LVblizzard

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl obviously is significant in this, which is leading me to think it's Shane and Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> what the fuck...throwing another curve at us


Shane n' Steph


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hmmmm so the girl IS important...I'll play along WWE, I'll play along.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

that damn little girl confuses me so much wwe has really out done themselves with who this returning superstar is


----------



## camaster2004

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

from the new video, it has to be either stephanie and shane returning to take the company or michelle and taker to do something


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So. The girl is returning on the 2nd and she'll tell us when the guy is returning? or am I just confused.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i dont think it can be said any more...shane isnt coming back


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought Shane was done with WWE. More likely it's Vince and Steph.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

things shall never _EVER_ be the same....again?


----------



## evanyanks37

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

kharma and big daddy v


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

also, I was SURE it was Jericho until this video. Now it could be anyone. Maybe Linda/Vince, but definitely not Shane.


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker and Sara 8*D


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

fuck man, wwe is really good with these promos. who in the fuck is 'she'? man wwe has really set the bar on return promos. last year it was either taker or sting, this year, it's multiple people, what the fuck? i'm so curious it's killing me ughh lol.


----------



## camaster2004

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pewpewpew said:


> Undertaker and Sara 8*D


taker isnt with sara anymore, so it would be taker and michelle


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> things shall never _EVER_ be the same....again?


there was no "EVER" in there


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Tupac back!


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> there was no "EVER" in there


i know...seems like it should be though lol 8*D


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The focus on whoever the girl is is what screw up all the speculation. I really don't think/hope it's not Undertaker because while the tone does seem like his speed I should hope they'd see no need to create so much mystery around yet another Undertaker return and Michelle coming back to announce his return would be more confusing than compelling for most fans.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

one other thing...if the returning superstar isnt a major name, or a main eventer, the fans will most likely feel like they were used.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I read on wrestlezone.com that dec 19 episode of raw will really give it away who it is. Also they say as of right now it's supposed to be Jericho and the girl represents cm punk. Guess we will see next week with more clues !


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still hope it's a curveball and it's Jericho, but less likely with this video. Shane and Steph would also be ok, return of "attitude" era of sorts.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

New speculation: The girl is Vickie and the returning superstar is Chavo Classic.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Stephanie and Jericho maybe?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> return of "attitude" era of sorts.


ok...why is everyone here seemingly fixated on an AE return? That wouldve been like asking for the 1980's era back when the WWE was shit in the mid 90's...


----------



## Carcass

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Christian to save the show.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I definitely think the girl is Stephanie. I do not think the boy is Shane though. They have dropped random clues as to the answer in tonights Raw. I think it is a return of Steph to announce HHH and the boys. DX will return to take back raw and rid it of this PG crap.


----------



## lanks85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you google the saying " when shall things be and what shall be the sign of my coming" you get links to Matthew 24. There it says the first sign of my coming is the rise of false prophets, which one could see as Jericho talking about Punk. 

Just thought I'd throw that out there, even though that doesn't explain the girl in the video


----------



## Deeds

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is wild speculation but was Jericho not involved with Steph in past storylines and such.
It is most likely I'm wrong though but Steph may help Jericho some kinda way like I dunno' revenge on someone or a championship or something?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Taker/McCool, although Jericho and Steph did have a thing in the early 2000s if you remember, maybe that's what Jericho's claiming.

I don't think it's Shane.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I fucking got it. Stephanie McMahon is pissed at Punk for being a dick to her so she's gonna get one of her old friends in Jericho to kick his ass! Yeah I dunno just random speculation.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Carcass said:


> Christian to save the show.


wrong thread br0. l0l.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lanks85 said:


> If you google the saying " when shall things be and what shall be the sign of my coming" you get links to Matthew 24.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What since would it make for McCool to even be a part of what may possibly be Takers big last hoorah. No offence to her but really what significance is Michelle McCool to the WWE other than being Takers real wife. None, at all. It would make absolutely no since to involve her in what could be a historic WWE moment. These videos and this return whoever it may be should be reserved for people of importance, Michelle McCool is not important to the WWE. I doubt the average viewer even still realizes she is gone.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be Taker and McCool. I remember a few months ago there was a report that they were backstage at a Raw show and were going over ways in which the both of them can return.


----------



## Apollo0813

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

McCool and Taker return has got to be one of the worst guesses I've seen. There's zero logical sense to it, other than that they're together in real life. I could go into detail about how ridiculous it is to even mention McCool, but I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt and won't waste my time.

On a serious note, the girl just seriously tripped us all up. In terms of "Control" and "Look Within", who else could it really be other than Steph? What other female could really have that kind of impact? The bigger question is who she would be with. This certainly doesn't do anything to strengthen the idea of a Jericho return(although it's still possible).


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd mark if it were Shane & Steph but fat chance of that happening.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Apollo0813 said:


> McCool and Taker return has got to be one of the worst guesses I've seen. There's zero logical sense to it, other than that they're together in real life. I could go into detail about how ridiculous it is to even mention McCool, but I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt and won't waste my time.
> 
> On a serious note, the girl just seriously tripped us all up. In terms of "Control" and "Look Within", who else could it really be other than Steph? What other female could really have that kind of impact? The bigger question is who she would be with. This certainly doesn't do anything to strengthen the idea of a Jericho return(although it's still possible).




This. Period. I could not agree more.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hell all we know these promos could relate to Kanes promos, as Kane has not came back yet..


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girls a red head with freckles. So I doubt the kids in the video are supposed to be the actual people. I will go with Stephanie, no clue who the guy is, HOPEFULLY Shane.


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe I should have been paying attention to RAW tonight... when the shit did they show/hint the link for this video? I didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## GoldbergFan23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"She holds the key to my rebirth"

The reason Vicki has stuck around in the WWE, is because she has been waiting for the perfect time to release her dark magic and resurrect Eddie!!

Eddie Guerrero Vs Undertaker Wrestlemania 28! 

/thread


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdd9W5__TY&context=C2a7f3ADOEgsToPDskIiyaHZA6yegH3auNoFQBPu

here it is the 4th video


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sadly after seeing that I have to say it's far more likely Steph and Shane than Jericho. So many "she" references, the end of the world or even the universe... the WWE Universe.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would mark if it was Linda McMahon coming back to the old Wrestlemania theme.


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HOW DOES THE GIRL HOLD ALL THE SECRETS I DONT GET IT DAMMIT ><


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

good question what color is the girls hair, brown or red, and is their any females in wwe with similar hair? I mean past wwe divas?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jeremystcyr said:


> good question what color is the girls hair, brown or red, and is their any females in wwe with similar hair? I mean past wwe divas?


Like, really? You're gonna base it on the actual actors appearance? ...sigh


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They said in the new video "it will never be the same again" Sooo JERICHO BACK


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

STEPH AND SHANE ARE BRINGING BACK WCW!

not.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Stephanie McMahon and Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It makes perfect sense! Stephanie McMahon will come back and say she has the birthrights to the WWE and will become the new COO/Raw gm and take the COO position from HHH. Her first order of business will be to bring back Y2J because the WWE needs him back. She wants control. Look within means that within the WWE is her rights to the company because she is married to HHH and the daughter of Vince.

i called it here


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl for some reason reminds me of Mickie James, but that means nothing...


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> It's Stephanie McMahon and Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It makes perfect sense! Stephanie McMahon will come back and say she has the birthrights to the WWE and will become the new COO/Raw gm and take the COO position from HHH. Her first order of business will be to bring back Y2J because the WWE needs him back. She wants control. Look within means that within the WWE is her rights to the company because she is married to HHH and the daughter of Vince.
> 
> i called it here


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Apollo0813 said:


> McCool and Taker return has got to be one of the worst guesses I've seen. There's zero logical sense to it, other than that they're together in real life. I could go into detail about how ridiculous it is to even mention McCool, but I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt and won't waste my time.
> 
> On a serious note, the girl just seriously tripped us all up. In terms of "Control" and "Look Within", who else could it really be other than Steph? What other female could really have that kind of impact? The bigger question is who she would be with. This certainly doesn't do anything to strengthen the idea of a Jericho return(although it's still possible).


Really? There have been guesses for Lesnar, The NWO, Chris Benoit, Seven(Goldust), Randy Savage, Skip Sheffield but the idea of Undertaker returning with his wife who was a prominent figure in the Diva's division is just beyond ridiculous?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Clearly Heath Slater.


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's possible that the girl could be Stephanie but her connection to the person returning isn't as important as the promo would have us believe. Like Stephanie appears on the January 2nd Raw and her appearance is interrupted by whoever it is that's returning. Her appearance acting as the omen of the return rather than being an essential part of it. 

Just a thought. Guess we'll find out more in next week's video or maybe they'll even have one on TLC.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

With the word Control, it's either a McMahon (or two) or a HUUUUGE red herring.


----------



## adil_909

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> Really? There have been guesses for Lesnar, The NWO, Chris Benoit, Seven(Goldust), Randy Savage, Skip Sheffield but the idea of Undertaker returning with his wife who was a prominent figure in the Diva's division is just beyond ridiculous?


great post.

whoever you quoted was a total idiot.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Clearly this is just a viral campaign for WWE Film's next project... coming to 17 theaters on 1/2/2012!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The kid said "things shall never be the same again" it's Jericho. That has to be a cue that it's meant for him. Like, it can't not be meant for Jericho at this point to be honest, in my eyes at least. Everything points to him so strongly that it has to be. I'm sorry but it's just not possible, at this time for it not to be meant for him. Who the messenger girl is? No fucking clue, my best guess is Stephanie McMahon, but after that, clueless.

The kid saying "things shall never be the same again" has convinced me that it's Jericho.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Like, really? You're gonna base it on the actual actors appearance? ...sigh



Like really? like really is LIKE totally dude in the 80s, come back to the the 2000s bruh.. seriously, appearance can be a clue on who the hell is coming back.. either way Undertaker i believe is 50% of the promo..


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

someone asked in the Raw thread to see if anyone could find what the kid is writing in his book. I think the WWE is purposely shooting these things in a grainy manner, but I stopped the video right as the camera zoomed to the girl in the most recent promo.

It looks like this kid is writing "TWO ANSWERS" in his book. 

At least the letters I make out on line 1 are "TWO" and line two all that's there is "AN" and enough blank space for a full word.

Image linked here

http://i.imgur.com/F8VkR.jpg


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The first top comment for this video for the first promo says
"YES!!! FUNAKI IS﻿ COMING BACK!!!!"


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Clearly Heath Slater.




Umm.. FAIL!


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

hmmm now that i look at my image....that word on the second line is Jan...so the book says "two, january". Thanks WWE for making this difficult!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jeremystcyr said:


> Like really? like really is LIKE totally dude in the 80s, come back to the the 2000s bruh.. seriously, appearance can be a clue on who the hell is coming back.. either way Undertaker i believe is 50% of the promo..


Your lack of intelligence in your response has led me to the conclusion that you're retarded, congratulations.


----------



## Apollo0813

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adil_909 said:


> great post.
> 
> whoever you quoted was a total idiot.


Except if you guys had any logic to it, you would have given some.

McCool has a vagina like the girl, so it must be her!


----------



## RatedRKO31

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Stephanie and Shane....am I the only one that thinks it?


----------



## Luxie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Simon Dean is back


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why are people suggesting Kharma? I swear she's like, very pregnant.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RatedRKO31 said:


> Stephanie and Shane....am I the only one that thinks it?


you arent, but its already been shot down, as shane is highly busy with launching a new company.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't believe alot of people are saying Stephanie and Shane. It's all over wrestling websites it's Jericho. And the girl represents cm punk being a bitch and stealing Jericho lines etc


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> someone asked in the Raw thread to see if anyone could find what the kid is writing in his book. I think the WWE is purposely shooting these things in a grainy manner, but I stopped the video right as the camera zoomed to the girl in the most recent promo.
> 
> It looks like this kid is writing "TWO ANSWERS" in his book.
> 
> At least the letters I make out on line 1 are "TWO" and line two all that's there is "AN" and enough blank space for a full word.
> 
> Image linked here
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/F8VkR.jpg


Hmmm interesting!


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> someone asked in the Raw thread to see if anyone could find what the kid is writing in his book. I think the WWE is purposely shooting these things in a grainy manner, but I stopped the video right as the camera zoomed to the girl in the most recent promo.
> 
> It looks like this kid is writing "TWO ANSWERS" in his book.
> 
> At least the letters I make out on line 1 are "TWO" and line two all that's there is "AN" and enough blank space for a full word.
> 
> Image linked here
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/F8VkR.jpg


Great job taking the screenshot dude. It actually does look like he is writing "TWO ANSWERS."


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Alright now that the girl seems to be a key part I'm pretty confused..

They never followed up the CM Punk/being rude to Steph angle that they did at a PPV (SummerSlam?) Perhaps Steph wants to teach Punk a lesson and is calling on Jericho. Jericho also has his own agenda and wants to take back the title of best in the world.

Just a guess, this video really threw me off. I want it to be Shane + Steph but I doubt it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

people , it's easy 

someone who won't return because of a girl , and is waiting for her to give him the green light ? 

so we are looking for a male + abscent + pussy whipped 


it's obviously john morrison


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The key thing here is they're making it out like the person will be someone who completely changes everything and will destroy everyone. Jericho won't do either so I highly doubt it's him.


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My guess is Jericho. This doesn't seem like a Taker vignette AT ALL. Two Answers. January 2nd. Coincidence? Is there anybody that has been away for awhile associated with two? Doubt it. 

The girl throws me off. Possibly Steph, but why would she call upon Jericho?


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> The key thing here is they're making it out like the person will be someone who completely changes everything and will destroy everyone. Jericho won't do either so I highly doubt it's him.


Taker won't either. He will make a comeback and then show up at Wrestlemania. 

Taker and Jericho are the only ones I can come up with since Shane is busy with another project. This doesn't seem like a Taker vignette as I said in my last post. Who else is there?


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its taker to fued with the knew ungodly masked kane. the woman is their mother to announce taker's arrival and the inevitable ending battle between the brothers of destruction (she's sad because her sons are fighting) gonna be an awesome storyline


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Roger Rabbit said:


> its taker to fued with the knew ungodly masked kane. the woman is their mother to announce taker's arrival and the inevitable ending battle between the brothers of destruction (she's sad because her sons are fighting) gonna be an awesome storyline


Only problem with that is Kane and Undertaker's mother died in the same fire that burnt Kane.


----------



## gms2k

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Matt Hardy: Version 2.0 and Lita

2.0 for the 2nd day -- red head for Lita. So obvious it ain't funny.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



gms2k said:


> Matt Hardy: Version 2.0 and Lita
> 
> 2.0 for the 2nd day -- red head for Lita. So obvious it ain't funny.


Omg haha say it ain't so! I was just thinking about this too, what if you see the hardy symbol next week on Raw, because it's supposed to be super obvious who it's going to be on the Raw after TLC apparently, which is next week!, and on January 2nd you hear "OH YEAHHHHHHHH" and Matt Hardy comes out with Lita. Lmfao that would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Nathan Jones


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think it's Jericho, and like I said in the RAW thread I think "she" is the WWE Title.


----------



## MattayRip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could be anything. It's hardly worth guessing. 

My best guess at this point is that it's Jericho returning, and he returns with Stephanie. They team up and feud with punk. They both will have something against punk.

I'm sure next week my opinion will change. Two thumbs up for WWE, this is very fun!



Also I'm sure it won't be Shane and Steph. Shane is caught up with a bunch of other business related things and said he would never come back,


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't get why people think Jericho is coming back with Stephanie when it's already set in stone that HHH and Stephanie are together/married and Steph is behind the scenes.

I do think it's Jericho, but, I mean.. well.. what a wierd way to come back, lol


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Human Nature said:


> I still think it's Jericho, and like I said in the RAW thread I think "she" is the WWE Title.


That actually makes sense (Y)


----------



## dudeme13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Damm my update thread last night vanished....

*- As noted before, Chris Jericho is scheduled to make his return to WWE at the January 2nd, 2012 RAW Supershow from Nashville, Tennessee.

The latest word from within WWE is that Jericho will be a part of the Royal Rumble pay-per-view and likely the 30-man main event.

Currently penciled into WWE’s plans is a feud between WWE Champion CM Punk vs. Jericho with a match at WrestleMania 28.*


Source: PWInsider


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Simon Dean


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Human Nature said:


> I still think it's Jericho, and like I said in the RAW thread I think "she" is the WWE Title.


how will the title announce his return? serious question, am i missing some sort of metaphor here?


----------



## Showtime2k8

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*

You tube the whole trailer, clearly Jericho, no doubt about it...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Didn't watch jericho in 2008/09/10 but his gimmick was using fancy words right?

Is that why people think it's Jericho because the kid is talking all fancy and shit.


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



kokepepsi said:


> Didn't watch jericho in 2008/09/10 but his gimmick was using fancy words right?
> 
> Is that why people think it's Jericho because the kid is talking all fancy and shit.


I think there are two reasons why people think its Jericho. First, the vignettes do not have an Undertaker feel to them at all. In all of his vignettes you could tell it was Undertaker very clearly. Second, CM Punk has been using his catch phrase, and Jericho has been taking jabs at Punk on Twitter, and we all know how much of a boner the WWE has for Twitter right now. 

Sick and tired of all the Twitter references. Every minute there is something else trending, and the millions of us need to know that. I'm sure Cole and King think its beyond retarded as well.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MM10 said:


> I think there are two reasons why people think its Jericho. First, the vignettes do not have an Undertaker feel to them at all. In all of his vignettes you could tell it was Undertaker very clearly. Second, CM Punk has been using his catch phrase, and Jericho has been taking jabs at Punk on Twitter, and we all know how much of a boner the WWE has for Twitter right now.
> 
> Sick and tired of all the Twitter references. Every minute there is something else trending, and the millions of us need to know that. I'm sure Cole and King think its beyond retarded as well.


i actually think Cole might be the one propagating all this twitter bullshit...


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who is she?
Undertakers urn?


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its just weird though why would they promote y2j in a twisted way?


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just saw all the vids for the first time
It's shane, Clever stuff.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

was there an it begins promo tonight? and if so before/after which segment?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> was there an it begins promo tonight? and if so before/after which segment?


bro i posted the newest itbegins promo a few pages back...it was linked in the static-ish twitter box, and played on-air right before the main event if im not mistaken.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the kid says "what shall be the sign of my coming and he answered when she tells us"? that means the she is already there or is who will arrive on the 2nd and there's more than 1 person coming, probably a group, the kid says i alot after that but i think it mean he is the group or maybe the leader. so for it to be shane, taker or jericho they would need to bring someone else. also if the kid represents a group that means the people in the group may already be on the roster since the group is whats returning not the people. as far as what stable it is, idk. steph called nash so it could be a new nwo. the nexus or corre could reform since its the latest stable and punk needs someone to face(hes already fueding with miz and del rio, i dont see that lasting til mania). or it could be some new incarnation of the 4 horseman, 4 horseman of the apocalypse, get it lol? DX, shawn vs hhh vs taker might make sense too. but i expect more swerves in the coming weeks, despite the rumors about next week. i mean last year we thought takers face in the window gave everything away til HHH came out so who knows.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe it is Michelle McCool, and undertaker, and they are going to have a nice husband and wife team. Or maybe not


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Every first line of each video is some refrence to some biblical stuff

For this new vid the kids says
"As he sat upon the mount(mound?) the question arose.
When shall things be and which shall be the sign of my coming."

Matthew 24:3


> Jesus was *sitting on the Mount *of Olives, the disciples came to him privately. "Tell us," they said, "when will this happen, and *what will be the sign of your coming *and of the end of the age?"


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



kokepepsi said:


> Every first line of each video is some refrence to some biblical stuff
> 
> For this new vid the kids says
> "As he sat upon the mount(mound?) the question arose.
> When shall things be and which shall be the sign of my coming."
> 
> Matthew 24:3
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


ok thats all well and good, but which theory does it assist with?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

last promo is benoitish


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> ok thats all well and good, but which theory does it assist with?


It's a new one bro

JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## BigWillie54

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hey what about Shawn Michaels? 

He is a god man and he did retire to be a family man.Maybe the girl (aka his wife) will allow him to wrestle again (btw dont bring of the career match shit,wrestlers dont give a fuck about those)


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's more than one person.

It's a group.

It's The Nexus.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It can't be Undertaker, it's way too obvious if it is. I reckon this is Chris Jericho's work, and it could possibly be setting up Taker/Jericho at Mania. Think about it, these promos are very Undertaker orientated, but lets remind those who aren't familiar with Jericho, he likes to continue to shock his fans with his work. A lot of kids and stuff will expect Undertaker, but Jericho comes out instead. Genius by Jericho if it is him.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok so the religious stuff is coming form the King James version
Which is where the term "born again" came from
And who is a born again christian............*HBK!*................oh and Jericho too apparently.

That was easy.

Too easy


----------



## Dub

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



muttgeiger said:


> Maybe it is Michelle McCool, and undertaker, and they are going to have a nice husband and wife team. Or maybe not


I thought the same thing :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> last promo is benoitish



A Benoit return would be quite the shocker.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Control, girl and boy, boy returns because the girl asks him too.

It's starting to sound more and more like Shane and Steph.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

never ... evvvver be the same again is a y2j catchphrase.

hhh mentioned taker tonight... its taker coming back to reclaim his legacy.
she calling him back is the streak


----------



## balfaro

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

doesnt it say something about taking back what is his? taking back the wwe from stephanie, since he is the eldest of the siblings and next in line after vince and linda?


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

hhh mocked taker for being carried out and the streak being over.
back to reclaim the streak

there really arent many options here... maybe y2j returning to reclaim his best in the world title?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: HOLY SHIT HUGE UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



greaz taker! said:


> Didn't say it would draw more. It will be like WM18 When Rock and Hogan wasn't even the mainevent but y2j vs hhh for the undisputed title was. No?


That proved to be an awful idea. Crowd was drained from Rock/Hogan just like they would be from Rock/Cena if Punk/Jericho had to follow it. If this fantasy came true, I would prefer Punk vs Jericho happening first. Doesn't mean anything less. Rock vs Cena is the marquee match. It has been building for a year afterall.

Fuck my life if Undertaker has to work vs Triple H again. He'll probably lose thus ACTUALLY ending the streak.


----------



## SailorAirman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Xander45 said:


> Control, girl and boy, boy returns because the girl asks him too.
> 
> It's starting to sound more and more like Shane and Steph.


Shane isn't involved with WWE anymore he recently was launching something over in China.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*What if there was like.. a miracle and Edge's neck was 100&? Edge and Lita haha. It woud arguably be the biggest shocker ever.. but there is no coming back from an injury as serious as that of Edge.. far too dangerous. But I wanted to throw that into the mix for more excitement(Prob already mentioned though but whateva I do what I want!)*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's HBK or Jericho way too much religious undertone
Every first line of the video is some religious phrase modified.

Video 1:
Come my people and shut thy doors about thee.

Isaiah 26:20:
*Come, my people*, enter thou into thy chambers, and *shut thy doors about thee*: hide thyself as it were for a little moment, until the indignation be overpast.

Video2:
The power cometh is a theif in the night

1 Thessalonians 5:2
For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so *cometh as a thief in the night.*

Video3:
Behold the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with fury

Isaiah 66:15:
For, *behold, the *LORD will come with fire, and with his chariots like a whirlwind, *to render his anger with fury*, and his rebuke with flames of fire.

Video 4:
As he sat upon the mound, the question arose when shall things be and what shall be the sign of my comming. 

Matthew 24:3:
And *as he sat upon the mount* of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, *when shall these things be? and what [shall be] the sign of thy coming*, and of the end of the world?


Now who is gonna make sense of all this bible mumbo jumbo?


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could be over-analyzing that specific stuff too. Speaking in the form of rites doesn't mean it has to be a religious person outside of the sport.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just cracked jerichos code that he thinks he is Jesus.

FUCKING LOL

EDIT:

No it's taker, suits him better as he has been buried alive and just keeps resurrecting.
Plus he gots the long hair and facial hair.

And it would be a waste to use this angle on the guy who just finished dancing with the stars.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hailsabin said:


> Fuck my life if Undertaker has to work vs Triple H again. He'll probably lose thus ACTUALLY ending the streak.


Don't even say that. That would be something unbearable.

But I know even guys like HHH has far to much respect to claim that streak as their own. 



Hotdiggity11 said:


> A Benoit return would be quite the shocker.


I heard this year that death valley was crowded so it might be a possibility8*D.


----------



## Roger Rabbit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ice_edge said:


> But I know even guys like HHH has far to much respect to claim that streak as their own.


what are you talking about, he just did it tonight


----------



## Prince King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's Kharma


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SailorAirman said:


> Shane isn't involved with WWE anymore he recently was launching something over in China.


I'm aware of that, wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Roger Rabbit said:


> its taker to fued with the knew ungodly masked kane. the woman is their mother to announce taker's arrival and the inevitable ending battle between the brothers of destruction (she's sad because her sons are fighting) gonna be an awesome storyline


Only problem with this theory is different superstars were shown in one of Kane's return videos, one of which was attacked last night.


I'm not sure who is returning to be honest but as I recall, a video of a few divas was cut into the 3rd edition of this promo (I believe it was the 3rd video, at least). If compared with Kane's vignette, you're left to think an ex diva is making their return.
These are fantastic videos from WWE though. I like how they threw us the curveball with "she", even though in hindsight it was evident that it's going to be a double return.
But I still do think this promo is too big to be Taker. I would be disappointed at least. Plus, the overall tone was more mysterious than dark, has a slew of religious references and the language is right up Jericho's alley.


----------



## thekingg

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

any real suggestions ? 
Healed Edge and Lita
Jericho and Trish
SCSA and Debra ?


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After tonight im not so sure,but i still think its jericho.

He did his whole y2j thing years ago..and i think hes gonna do some sort of gimmick revolving around the whole end of the world 2012 type gimmick now..not sure how it will tie into someone else apparently coming into things tonight with that latest vid...but jericho and a doomsday end of the world in 2012 gimmick is my guess.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Roger Rabbit said:


> what are you talking about, he just did it tonight


No, No I was talking about actually ending it at Mania. You know like HHH vs Taker 3 :side: in which HHH finally ends the streak. 

But yeah tonight was really uncalled and unnecessary. 

I still don't get why he did it .


----------



## MoneyClip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One thing's for sure, I 100% believe Steph is involved somehow. But the boy, for me....*sigh* I would LOVE for it to be Shane. And it makes perfect sense! But since it's not gonna happen, I'd say Jericho.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm sticking with jericho doing a doomsday end of the world gimmick since it starts off right on the first raw of 2012 and steph is joining him..thats what im going with.


----------



## echOes

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not sure if anyone has suggested this, but I'm thinking it could be HHH and Steph. Hear me out.

No one would suspect HHH because he has already returned and is currently in a program with Nash, thus making it more of a swerve.

The latest video displayed the word 'control' which indicates some kind of power/dominance over the WWE, something not foreign to HHH or Steph. One of the other videos displayed the words 'look within' which perhaps suggests that the threat is already within the WWE right now, aka Triple H.

Above all else, if it does turn out to be HHH and Steph they can finally revisit the CM Punk angle which seemingly fell off the radar for no apparent reason. I'm still wanting to see HHH vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania, and this might just be the way to get them back on that track.

I could be off by a mile. But I thought I'd share nonetheless.


----------



## stingafun

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ok this may seem stupid but dose anyone know if Brock extended his contract with UFC i thought he only had one fight left on it??

returns to take whats his? undertaker whats he coming to take? jericho i love him but its a lil to over board for his promos i dont know


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



echOes said:


> Not sure if anyone has suggested this, but I'm thinking it could be HHH and Steph. Hear me out.
> 
> No one would suspect HHH because he has already returned and is currently in a program with Nash, thus making it more of a swerve.
> 
> The latest video displayed the word 'control' which indicates some kind of power/dominance over the WWE, something not foreign to HHH or Steph. One of the other videos displayed the words 'look within' which perhaps suggests that the threat is already within the WWE right now, aka Triple H.
> 
> Above all else, if it does turn out to be HHH and Steph they can finally revisit the CM Punk angle which seemingly fell off the radar for no apparent reason. I'm still wanting to see HHH vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania, and this might just be the way to get them back on that track.
> 
> I could be off by a mile. But I thought I'd share nonetheless.



You pretty much gave the reason why it won't happen. Steph is not really that big of a deal anymore [Other than for the whack-off factor] and HHH is already back. Having them be the surprise would be a flop akin to the Goobledy Gooker.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



thekingg said:


> any real suggestions ?
> Healed Edge and Lita
> Jericho and Trish
> SCSA and Debra ?


healed edge? yeh...because degenerative disks in your neck just heal back np. He literally (no bullshit, no story line) cant ever wrestle again or he could die in the fucking ring.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Personally I really think this puts a dampner on the whole Jericho side of things, was has a girl/woman got to do with him coming back? Just don't see it myself.

I really have no idea who it may be now and can't wait to find out either!!


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

oh fuck...i dont know how we havent figured this out sooner! The common phrase in all these videos is "it will be the *end of the world as you know it*"

ITS FUCKING REM


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> Personally I really think this puts a dampner on the whole Jericho side of things, was has a girl/woman got to do with him coming back? Just don't see it myself.
> 
> I really have no idea who it may be now and can't wait to find out either!!


Making his way to the ring Chris Jericho and his dance partner Cheryl Burke!

Jericho returns to turn WWE into a dance company...


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well I just don't know now. Jericho? Unlikely. 'Taker? Maybe.

My hunch right now is of it being Vince returning along with Steph to lay down the biggest Troll ever.

He might bring a faction with him. Brodus being one of them because he's fed up of waiting on Johnny Ace.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

See I can't see it being Vince either, why would it be?! He only recently let HHH take over and never really had comeback promos does he!

It has to be a male female stabl of some sort though surely?!

Stacey Keibler and George Clooney?!? lol


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is Shane with Steph


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ice_edge said:


> Don't even say that. That would be something unbearable.
> 
> But I know even guys like HHH has far to much respect to claim that streak as their own.


That asshole claimed he killed it tonight. (lmao @ how stupid that is) He doesn't give a damn.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> You pretty much gave the reason why it won't happen. Steph is not really that big of a deal anymore [Other than for the whack-off factor] and HHH is already back. Having them be the surprise would be a flop akin to the Goobledy Gooker.


lol WWE does not live up to expectations all the time, especially when they run out of solutions. so there's a chance this is not impressive.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

so much for the 42, 43, 44 time of video idea.


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



echOes said:


> Not sure if anyone has suggested this, but I'm thinking it could be HHH and Steph. Hear me out.
> 
> No one would suspect HHH because he has already returned and is currently in a program with Nash, thus making it more of a swerve.
> 
> The latest video displayed the word 'control' which indicates some kind of power/dominance over the WWE, something not foreign to HHH or Steph. One of the other videos displayed the words 'look within' which perhaps suggests that the threat is already within the WWE right now, aka Triple H.
> 
> Above all else, if it does turn out to be HHH and Steph they can finally revisit the CM Punk angle which seemingly fell off the radar for no apparent reason. I'm still wanting to see HHH vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania, and this might just be the way to get them back on that track.
> 
> I could be off by a mile. But I thought I'd share nonetheless.



Think you might be spot on, i remember seeing some time ago that WWE were going to do angles which lasted way longer. this could be the return to the angle everyone was anticipating? and will finish up at Wrestlemania with a power match?.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well after that I don't know who the fuck it's for anymore lol. How can it be Jericho when the focus has turned completely to the little girl? Stephanie returning to bring back Jericho makes no sense. It isn't like it was a few years back when she was just Stephanie McMahon. Everybody knows she's Triple H's wife now and that they are married. Unless they are planning to do something involving the 3 of them, Steph bringing Jericho back doesn't fit in the slightest. I'm going with Taker/McCool I guess. I did think Jericho but the focus on the little girl throws me off him now. I really don't know lol which is for the best I suppose. We'll find out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Humph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gotta be Shane and Steph now.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I suppose the 'she' could be the title as somebody pointed out a few pages back. I guess that could work. I just don't know lol. My gut says that it's something to do with the McMahon's though. All this talk of Look Within, Control and taking back what is yours. Sounds like a power struggle to me. If all this is really down to Jericho coming back to take back his mantle of Best in the World I'm seriously going to :lmao. All this over a catchphrase lol? Come on. It's got to be more than that.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could it be Stephanie and Vince? I don't think Shane would come back and I thought it was Jericho till this promo. I don't get people saying Jericho and Steph....what does Stephanie have to do with Jericho?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

jericho will probably return as surprise entry in the rumble. This vignette is something else. It is now probably the vince mcmahon and family return bringing the attitude era part 2 with them. Lita is back, Road dogg is back, masked Kane is back, nash is back, Taker coming back, y2j probably too. I am getting pumped up


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mpredrox said:


> Could it be Stephanie and Vince? I don't think Shane would come back and I thought it was Jericho till this promo. I don't get people saying Jericho and Steph....what does Stephanie have to do with Jericho?


Steph and Vince seems like a good call. I don't get Steph/Jericho at all unless like I said before, they are planning to do something between Steph/HHH/Jericho. I keep changing my mind every 2 minutes lol. Now I'm thinking Jericho and the title being the 'she' I guess. I just don't know.


----------



## vocalmushroom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jeff Hardy and Lita


----------



## NJ88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

From the videos it looks like Shane and Steph returning. To be honest, linking the videos with Jericho doesnt really make a lot of sense...they have zero to do with him. What would he have to do with a girl? Or a classroom? 

The classroom setting, the 'power' and 'control' talk. The little girl and boy all point to Steph and Shane. I would be pretty happy if it was them too, coming to wage a war for the WWE against Johnny Ace and such like.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone thought that it may be Shane coming back as he's annoyed that the company was given to HHH instead of him? After all he is McMahons son and he has been overlooked in that sense?

I don't see this being Jericho anymore at all and definitely more of a Shane McMahon edge.


----------



## Altintop

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

CM Punk was using jerichos words on raw when he was mocking john laurinaitis. Punk used the words "...at what he does".
there might be another indicator for a feud between these two.


----------



## vocalmushroom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Seriously though i'd be disappointed if it was Shane and Steph. I really want it to be a wrestler


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



vocalmushroom said:


> Seriously though i'd be disappointed if it was Shane and Steph. I really want it to be a wrestler


Well the ONLY thing I'm 100% confident about on ANY of this is that if it is the McMahons Steph/Vince or Shane/Steph or whatever, they will have a Wrestler or two with them, so I don't think you'll be disappointed that way.

If it is them. Which at this stage how the Hell anyone can say anything with a great deal of confidence is beyond me.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



vocalmushroom said:


> Seriously though i'd be disappointed if it was Shane and Steph. I really want it to be a wrestler


Maybe its Shane and Steph with a new faction such as the Corporation? The kid says "When she tells us?" which makes me think he's talking about either him and her or more people.

Ahhhh man IDK, all I know is it's not long till we find out!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think this will happen. Y2J returns as surprise entry in the Royal Rumble, where he wins it leading up to a feud with him and punk for wm28. Shane and Steph return with vince and Linda on the 2nd of January 2012 bringing WITH them the Attitude Era Part 2! Why else is kane back masked, lita back, and all these other hints.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If this thing is mainly Jericho's idea like his last return, then the swerve has hooked everyone in pretty well. I think we can't speculate on the girl until next week's promo, way too vague this week.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> I think this will happen. Y2J returns as surprise entry in the Royal Rumble, where he wins it leading up to a feud with him and punk for wm28. Shane and Steph return with vince and Linda on the 2nd of January 2012 bringing WITH them the Attitude Era Part 2! Why else is kane back masked, lita back, and all these other hints.


AE-II? Haha... These 'hints' aren't for the AE they are just 1 off returns apart from Kane who is probably gonna be in his final or one of his final runs with the company and he felt putting the mask back on would be a good way to end the career. Lita came back for a one off so did Jesse James as for Mick Foley he may appear at random times here and there. Your idea is also bad in my opinion (about Jericho and the it begins thing) I hope it begins is Y2J/Steph & Shane however I would love Y2J to win the Rumble.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One thing is for sure, I want the promos to actually have meaning behind them. I don't want Jericho to come back or whatever and the little girl becomes meaningless along with all the other stuff in the promos. I want what they're telling us in the promos to come to fruition when whoever it is appears on Jan 2nd and going forward. If all this is just a swerve for the sake of a swerve then fuck them lol.


----------



## Ostrich

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok haven't been watching wrestling recently, just been keeping up with it on wwe.com, so I've kind of missed these videos. Searched on youtube for them and if I have come across the right ones (kid in a classroom writing stuff? Shifty eye ball close up? Countdown? Am I on the right track) but if I have I can't see how there is any doubt in this. It's Jericho. Deep, distorted voice in the background saying "I'm the best in the world at what I do", Jericho. The digital stream of numbers that blinks in and out over the main countdown at the end, Jericho. Hell, a countdown in general, a re-imagining of not just Jericho's debut, but his Save Us Y2J return some years ago.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ostrich said:


> Ok haven't been watching wrestling recently, just been keeping up with it on wwe.com, so I've kind of missed these videos. Searched on youtube for them and if I have come across the right ones (kid in a classroom writing stuff? Shifty eye ball close up? Countdown? Am I on the right track) but if I have I can't see how there is any doubt in this. It's Jericho. Deep, distorted voice in the background saying "I'm the best in the world at what I do", Jericho. The digital stream of numbers that blinks in and out over the main countdown at the end, Jericho. Hell, a countdown in general, a re-imagining of not just Jericho's debut, but his Save Us Y2J return some years ago.


the eye vid is a fake


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Although Shane and Steph would be good, I think it'll be the Undertaker with Michelle McCool. Remember the reports which cam out a month back? The ones which said tha Taker was talking to McMahon about a scenario in which they both can return at the same time?


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah the one you've seen with all the blatantly obvious stuff like a countdown & slowed down speech etc is fake. C'mon man, give us some credit, why would we be stumped if that was the video? 




> If all this is just a swerve for the sake of a swerve then fuck them lol.


It really, annoyingly, could be just that.


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This would never happen, but I would be totally fine with the return of Mordecai. Pay some hot "Harlot" to dress up in black, and become his mysterious manager. He returns to control "The Dark Side", and become the only "Prince of Darkness" in the WWE.:shocked:


----------



## Ostrich

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Yeah the one you've seen with all the blatantly obvious stuff like a countdown & slowed down speech etc is fake. C'mon man, give us some credit, why would we be stumped if that was the video? .


Fair enough, was wondering what all the mystery was about if that was the vid. They have the real ones up on the website at all or are there any links kicking around on the forums? I would look through this thread but, well, thats a whole lot of pages to trawl through.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kind of sure it isn't Y2J. Shane & Steph is the most probable choice here but my gut tells me its not that combination.


----------



## Agmaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



echOes said:


> Not sure if anyone has suggested this, but I'm thinking it could be HHH and Steph. Hear me out.
> 
> No one would suspect HHH because he has already returned and is currently in a program with Nash, thus making it more of a swerve.
> 
> The latest video displayed the word 'control' which indicates some kind of power/dominance over the WWE, something not foreign to HHH or Steph. One of the other videos displayed the words 'look within' which perhaps suggests that the threat is already within the WWE right now, aka Triple H.
> 
> Above all else, if it does turn out to be HHH and Steph they can finally revisit the CM Punk angle which seemingly fell off the radar for no apparent reason. I'm still wanting to see HHH vs CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania, and this might just be the way to get them back on that track.
> 
> I could be off by a mile. But I thought I'd share nonetheless.


Oh crap....reign of terror part 2. That drove me away for 7 years....dunno if i can take a sequel.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ostrich said:


> Fair enough, was wondering what all the mystery was about if that was the vid. They have the real ones up on the website at all or are there any links kicking around on the forums? I would look through this thread but, well, thats a whole lot of pages to trawl through.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5HOo9W6E4c

Here's the latest one!


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it is the dead man, it talks about Power, Weak, vegence, etc etc, Deadman key words here


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The ages in the profiles of these video's channels may correspon to clues

Itbegins- 43 - Amount of different holder's of the wwe championship (counting each holder once not more for﻿ multiple title reigns)

Second2012 - 22 - The amount of titles Jericho has won in the wwe (not including wwf titles european & hardcore)

Lookwithin - 28 - Wrestlemania 28

Control2012 - 70 - Jericho's date of birth November 9 19"70"

The age must mean something otherwise it would be the same for every video

Links to channels
http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012
http://www.youtube.com/user/second2012
http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012
http://www.youtube.com/user/2012control


----------



## Wryder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The fact that the little girl is becoming a focus is throwing me off. I'm sure it's a swerve, but if it's not, that doesn't make much sense for Jericho. He's never been affiliated with any female long term in wrestling.

Shane and Stephanie is starting to make more sense, but I can't see that happening as Shane doesn't seem to want anything to do with WWE, and Stephanie on TV has never been enough for promos in the past. I really don't think it's Undertaker and McCool either. VERY weird.

Guess I'm gonna have to actually watch on 1/2 to see what happens.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't know, which is cool.


----------



## ChrisBooth83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ice_edge said:


> No, No I was talking about actually ending it at Mania. You know like HHH vs Taker 3 :side: in which HHH finally ends the streak.
> 
> But yeah tonight was really uncalled and unnecessary.
> 
> I still don't get why he did it .


He also said Taker was gone, it leaves the door open for Taker to come back and basically say "you didnt end anything, im still here" and we get Taker/HHH 3.

Back on topic, i have absolutely no idea who it is, one minute im convinced its someone, then when i see the next video im not so sure, they're certainly doing a good job of keeping us guessing.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ostrich said:


> Fair enough, was wondering what all the mystery was about if that was the vid. They have the real ones up on the website at all or are there any links kicking around on the forums? I would look through this thread but, well, thats a whole lot of pages to trawl through.


Here you go.

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZzdJHeb9ns
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnOsIucloZc
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h4JRwE8ZkU
4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvoZa0aKmP0


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> The ages in the profiles of these video's channels may correspon to clues
> 
> Itbegins- 43 - Amount of different holder's of the wwe championship (counting each holder once not more for﻿ multiple title reigns)
> 
> Second2012 - 22 - The amount of titles Jericho has won in the wwe (not including wwf titles european & hardcore)
> 
> Lookwithin - 28 - Wrestlemania 28
> 
> Control2012 - 70 - Jericho's date of birth November 9 19"70"
> 
> The age must mean something otherwise it would be the same for every video
> 
> Links to channels
> http://www.youtube.com/user/itbegins2012
> http://www.youtube.com/user/second2012
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012
> http://www.youtube.com/user/2012control


Interesting notes you have there. Now please work the whole girl angle into it...


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Xyron said:


> Interesting notes you have there. Now please work the whole girl angle into it...


Jericho said he would only come back once he has reinvented his character again, this is the rebirth constantly mentioned in the video. The girl is part of his whole new character. Chances are the girl is either going to be stephanie mcmahon or someone we've never seen before. If it's stephanie mcmahon and shane then that is not really going to be the end of the world as we know it. But you never know


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The question arose "when shall things be and what shall be the sign of MY coming?"
HE answered "when SHE tells US"


Okay, people sometimes talk in third person when refering to people or themselves but this seems different. You could easily interpret it as, when is the wrestler returning then he (the same wrestler) answers when she (whoever she is) tells us as in they (the wrestler and the woman) will return together. Before I go on people saying the 'she' is the WWE title have to be wrong, a WWE title can't beckon someone even if you can feel it is your time to shine and become the WWE champion (if that makes sense).

I believe the she is a real person returning or even debuting as the familiar force part was only for the 'he'. The way 'he' answered by saying 'us' when the question was 'my' is a bit odd, maybe this is nothing, which is probably is. It seems like the 'she' is in control but 'he' is the familiar force but when 'he' replied with 'us' it sounds like there's more than one...(excluding the woman so 3 or more) As if it were say... The Rock and Steve Austin as a familiar force together or Legion of Doom (I know it's none of these) or the Dudleys (Stacy Keiber would be nice ) etc. Actually as i'm typing this it sounds like complete bollocks lol but I will submit it anyway.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ice_edge said:


> No, No I was talking about actually ending it at Mania. You know like HHH vs Taker 3 :side: in which HHH finally ends the streak.
> 
> But yeah tonight was really uncalled and unnecessary.
> 
> I still don't get why he did it .


Am I the only one who sees last nights HHH promo a bit as a beginning of another heel turn promo?


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

jericho is no fucking deal....he never looked to me as main eventer,he looks like midcarder.I am really hoping these promos are not for him

99% sure this is for Undertaker and his "assistent" Michelle McCool(new dark gimmick)


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> Jericho said he would only come back once he has reinvented his character again, this is the rebirth constantly mentioned in the video. The girl is part of his whole new character. Chances are the girl is either going to be stephanie mcmahon or someone we've never seen before. If it's stephanie mcmahon and shane then that is not really going to be the end of the world as we know it. But you never know


Maybe they will come and name every PPV Armageddon?  

You have a fair point there. I guess I have to stop wondering and start waiting for 02/01/2012...


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

More & more I get the feeling this is going to blow.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> Jericho said he would only come back once he has reinvented his character again, this is the rebirth constantly mentioned in the video. The girl is part of his whole new character. Chances are the girl is either going to be stephanie mcmahon or someone we've never seen before. If it's stephanie mcmahon and shane then that is not really going to be the end of the world as we know it. But you never know


He also said he was never going to wrestle again for the WWE. 

Some people are really clutching at straws with this, especially at the length of the videos, come one guys, really!?

It will be awful if it is Jericho with the amount of people claiming to have cracked some sort of code!!


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> More & more I get the feeling this is going to blow.


I will give wwe credit, they are keeping people guessing with this shit. They should not give away any major clues until the day when the return happens.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RatedRviper said:


> jericho is no fucking deal....he never looked to me as main eventer,he looks like midcarder.I am really hoping these promos are not for him
> 
> 99% sure this is for Undertaker and his "assistent" Michelle McCool(new dark gimmick)


And I again am really hoping that its not the Undertaker... I like Taker as much as the rest do but I just don't want to see him back for WM match just to get that 20-0... 

Imo Jericho is fantastic. He was technical, entertaining, sarcastic, occasionally funny, able and credible to do anything... If you really want to talk about the look of a main eventer, then by your standards I'm guessing that Austin shouldn't have been a main eventer either...


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Agree with the fact that I dont want it to be Taker, it will become promo after promo with him now every year that he 'disappears' and comes back in time for WM, I really don't see the point as it is strating to be too predictable!


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> He also said he was never going to wrestle again for the WWE.
> 
> Some people are really clutching at straws with this, especially at the length of the videos, come one guys, really!?
> 
> It will be awful if it is Jericho with the amount of people claiming to have cracked some sort of code!!


Just like the time that Jericho said he was focusing on selling his new book and in a completely different area to raw but turned up that night and returned.

He's not going to just go Everyone these promos are all for my return and i'm back 2/1/2012

WWE does this on purpose, it creates publicity and gets them ratings if there was no mystery then there would be no gained ratings. WWE tells jericho to deny it and go into interviews to say these things as it keeps people guessing. Why would it be undertaker he's basically not interested in another title run so what would he want to reclaim that was taken from him


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> I will give wwe credit, they are keeping people guessing with this shit. They should not give away any major clues until the day when the return happens.


Yup. It's definitely been good that way, but at this stage it's beginning to feel like very little is going to be able live up to the build & expectation.

But hey, WWE is doing something that's making us talk & tune in & that's their job. Let's hope the outcome is good.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> Just like the time that Jericho said he was focusing on selling his new book and in a completely different area to raw but turned up that night and returned.
> 
> He's not going to just go Everyone these promos are all for my return and i'm back 2/1/2012
> 
> WWE does this on purpose, it creates publicity and gets them ratings if there was no mystery then there would be no gained ratings. WWE tells jericho to deny it and go into interviews to say these things as it keeps people guessing. Why would it be undertaker he's basically not interested in another title run so what would he want to reclaim that was taken from him


Im not saying that he's going to be coming back, I'm just saying that some of you wnat it to be him so bad that you're clutching at every straw possible and making up scenarios to make it add up to Jericho?

For example.....

2nd day = Undertaker has 2 arms

2012 = the first part of 2012 is 20 leading to Takers 20th win at WM

OMG ITS TAKER!

As you can tell im being sarcastic there, just trying to show a point in that these silly theories about it being Jericho.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't care who it is, just someone to take us out of the PG era!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't want it to be Jerico or this stupid Undertaker/Mccool thing. Who would even care about her? I'm sure the crowd wound't even know who she is. I really hope its Shane/Stephanie returning to bring Attitude Era stars to war with the Pg Stars.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could it be Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl being worked into it has kinda killed some of the excitement that I had for it.


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> Im not saying that he's going to be coming back, I'm just saying that some of you wnat it to be him so bad that you're clutching at every straw possible and making up scenarios to make it add up to Jericho?
> 
> For example.....
> 
> 2nd day = Undertaker has 2 arms
> 
> 2012 = the first part of 2012 is 20 leading to Takers 20th win at WM
> 
> OMG ITS TAKER!
> 
> As you can tell im being sarcastic there, just trying to show a point in that these silly theories about it being Jericho.


I do agree with you that a lot of these theories are stupid and are clutching at straws i.e. the most common one ive seen Year = y 2nd day = 2 January = J And that is stupid because that using year instead of 2012 you should use day instead of 2 and month instead of january giving you YDM :lmao

But all i'm saying is that these videos started on youtube and they were shown via links to youtube.
Then that would give the videos some significance and that the age on these videos has to mean something otherwise why not make it all the same age on these channels


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> I don't want it to be Jerico or this stupid Undertaker/Mccool thing. Who would even care about her? I'm sure the crowd wound't even know who she is. I really hope its Shane/Stephanie returning to bring Attitude Era stars to war with the Pg Stars.


Hopefully this, with the new Kane as the main threat


----------



## AndyEmm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd like it to either be Jericho or the Shane/Stephanie thing, definitely not Undertaker/McCool as that makes me physically want to be sick.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TJC93 said:


> I don't care who it is, just someone to take us out of the PG era!


We were never in the PG era to begin with.

And I don't think it's Jericho even if he's "scheduled" to return(which could be dirtsheet BS). And TBH I don't think it's Taker either.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Marv95 said:


> We were never in the PG era to begin with.
> 
> And I don't think it's Jericho even if he's "scheduled" to return(which could be dirtsheet BS). And TBH I don't think it's Taker either.


Well it's pretty bad when Road Dogg's music has to be edited to, "You better call somebody!"


----------



## Marv95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DisturbedOne98 said:


> Well it's pretty bad when Road Dogg's music has to be edited to, "You better call somebody!"


They're idiots. Mark Henry's theme has "ass" in it, Punk said the word "bitch" 12 times on Smackdown. Or maybe Dogg was confused and hasn't watched the show for the last 10 months.


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"It Begins" is something I would like to debate about and talk about back and forth with people that are interested in the same, instead I go to read this thread and find it is filled with the same nonsensical bickering and trolling I have come to expect from this forum. Bravo (Y)


----------



## mondo99kt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It Begins = WM20 it all begins again ... remember ?

2nd Jan 09 when shane left the wwe 

well anyways i could go into far greater detail as to why but im saying its shane and stephanie


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why is this thread still going? I solved it for you guys.

It's taker

Video3:
Behold the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with fury

Isaiah 66:15:
For, behold, the LORD will come with fire, and with his *chariots* like a whirlwind, to render his anger with fury, and his rebuke with flames of fire.

Who else returned riding a chariot?




WWE just replaced the rest of that bible verse with vengeance. CUz they love that word, it's the name of a fucking PPV ffs.
As for the anger with fury, I mean common, Jericho jobbed to fucking evan bourne. 
Taker is the one who can come and actually look threatening and kick some ass with some motherfucking anger and fury.


----------



## Koko B Ware

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

To be honest I have no fucking clue who it could be and tying myself in knots about it isn't going to change that. I am choosing to enjoy some excellent and mysterious promos and let myself be surprised by whoever it is. I don't know why anyone would want to disseminate this so much. Enjoy it!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bNGT4s0jG8&feature=related

So, is this fake?

And its going to be Undertaker and Michelle Mccool folks.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bNGT4s0jG8&feature=related
> 
> So, is this fake?
> 
> And its going to be Undertaker and Michelle Mccool folks.


Yeah, this was posted about 20 pages back. It's fake.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

OMG! IT'S SARA!!!


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it is I would like to see it ignite an epic "civil war" storyline for 2012 involving Vince/Shane/Stephanie/Laurinaitis etc and all the wrestlers, leading up to a winner takes the company Survivor Series - kind of like a better version of the Invasion storyline.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I rather it be Jericho than anyone else. Taker is the biggest disappointment and Shane/Stephanie would be a disappointment as well. I'd like to see a wrestler who can have classic matches and great feuds.

Jericho is the only one. The videos are very confusing, but WWE has done a great job in not making it so obvious as to who it is. I believe it's Jericho though and the control has to do with the WWE Championship. The main thing that throws ppl off is the girl in the video, which is an awesome trick by WWE.


----------



## NikZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He says "When she tells us"
and then "On the second day of 2012"

Looks like she already told you, bro.


----------



## Zedders

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho with a dark gimmick = Epic win.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why assume "she" is an actual female character that's going to debut on January 2nd? I suppose wrasslin' fans aren't much for metaphor.



RandySavagesShades said:


> He also said he was never going to wrestle again for the WWE.
> 
> Some people are really clutching at straws with this, especially at the length of the videos, come one guys, really!?
> 
> It will be awful if it is Jericho with the amount of people claiming to have cracked some sort of code!!


Uh, whenever Jericho is ready to come back he makes a large effort to give every impression otherwise, including pretending to be going on tour, claiming to be in different cities and posting the TNA logo on his website.

The running time of the videos are likely important, since effort is made to add varying amounts of black at the end to pad the time. The specific ages of the YouTube accounts are also notable. Even if these things are simply there to muddy the waters and mess with people, they are still clearly significant aspects to the videos and acting like people idiots for noticing and analyzing them is really silly.

You figure the riddles and codes used in previous Jericho promos would speak for themselves, but you still have people in this thread going "DEY AINT NO CODE 2 THIS U GUYS IS DUMB ROFL"


----------



## naitchbk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i actually know who it is but i cant say unfortunately. what i will say though is that this persons return is definitely going to "shock" the world...


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It will be the beginning of a New Era ! A Sinister, violent, DARK Era, lead by Masked Kane, Jericho, Shane Mac Mahon and the Undertakaahh !!!
PG era is over ! 





Ohhhh why am i doing this to me ... it really hurts ...


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One thing is for sure, this is either going to deliver huge or it will be someone predictable. 

WWE has a great opportunity with this. It's the beginning of a new year and what better way to start it than do something monumental.


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



youssef123 said:


> It will be the beginning of a New Era ! A Sinister, violent, DARK Era, lead by Masked Kane, Jericho, Shane Mac Mahon and the Undertakaahh !!!
> PG era is over !


I'll mark hard but too good to be true......



Itbegins "2"012=2
Second 2"0"12=0
Lookwithin 2"01"2=01

control2012
Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ Chris Jericho won the Undisputed Championship in 2001.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Koko B Ware said:


> To be honest I have no fucking clue who it could be and tying myself in knots about it isn't going to change that. I am choosing to enjoy some excellent and mysterious promos and let myself be surprised by whoever it is. I don't know why anyone would want to disseminate this so much. Enjoy it!


i dont think you know what disseminate means....the word you're looking for is "dissect". and this thread is for people who want to theorize about who it could be. If you dont like that people are debating about who it can and cant be, then perhaps you should just ignore the fucking thread?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I love this guessing game


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's such a horrible wait


----------



## Klee

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho coming back for the WWE title makes sense. Plus I've heard rumours that he is fighting PUNK at Mania. I'd be happy with that!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



naitchbk said:


> i actually know who it is but i cant say unfortunately. what i will say though is that this persons return is definitely going to "shock" the world...


and you cant say why is wwe threating to sue you or something haha this is just a way of tring to act like you know but really dont.....:no::no:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it leads to a huge stable war for control of the company that splits the roster I think that would be awesome lol. I love the fact that we don't know though. With Jericho's return they practically gave it away and everybody ended up guessing that it was him. This is different and I hope it keeps us all guessing until the end.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



naitchbk said:


> this persons return is definitely going to *"shock" the world*...


too easy...


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


Props. This has to be the most sound theory besides guessing I have seen thru 245 pages. I thought it was Jericho from the beginning but saying the dominant one in 2001, Jericho, is coming back to take control in 2012 is a lot better than my pure speculation based off a girl looking over the boys shoulder in a video is Punk copying Y2J.


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


Wow great job, that's crazy. So many speculations, I hope it is Shane/Steph or Jericho.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Love Jericho and would love him back but I would love to see the reactions of people when they realize its not him more.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think I've been this excited for a return.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


That's brilliant... I wonder if the placement of 2012 before control has anything behind it more than the fact control2012 already exists.


----------



## savethedreams

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> I don't think I've been this excited for a return.


What a rare disease you have.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


am i the only one who needs this shit simplified? where do you get 2001 from this? Looks like youre manipulating the numbers to get the result you desire


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> am i the only one who needs this shit simplified? where do you get 2001 from this? Looks like youre manipulating the numbers to get the result you desire


Itbegins "2"012=2
Second 2"0"12=0
Lookwithin 2"01"2=01

Itbegins = the start, so the start of "2012" is "2"
Second = the second number of 2012, "0"
Lookwithin = the numbers inside of 2012, "01"

= 

2001


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



savethedreams said:


> What a rare disease you have.


In the quite words of the Virgin Mary, come again?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


Shane and Stephanie owned WCW and ECW in 2001 while Vince owned WWF. Austin was the WWF Champion. Kurt Angle was the WWF Champion. Jericho was Undisputed Champion. You can spin this any way you want to fit whatever theory you have lol.


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> I'll mark hard but too good to be true......
> 
> 
> 
> Itbegins "2"012=2
> Second 2"0"12=0
> Lookwithin 2"01"2=01
> 
> control2012
> Whoever had control of the wwe in 2001 returns in 2012 to take it back.


And we've got a winner ladies and gentleman! props :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> 2001


pretty decent deduction, really. I just dont think the WWE creative team is that intellectually sound to even have thought of this.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

And what a coincidence.. Y2J was the last WWE Champion in 2001


----------



## Chrispw7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My Analysis of the Control 2012 promo

" he anwered when she tells us. She holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth for when i beckon her i will return to claim what is mine" tihs is quote from the new promo. this obiuosly means that the girl has a big part to play in this return so i'e narrowed it down to a few opinions on what i think will happen

1. Undertaker and michelle mcool return together. Now this is highly unlikey as the undertakers gimmick and mccools gimmick are completely different it wouldnt make sense to put them 2 as an item in the wwe picture. unless mccool adjusts her gimmick and maybe she would be like undertakers paul bearer and sh has control of the urn

2. the heirs to the thrown return. by this i mean shane and steph o mac. now this prmom talks about how there going to regain control and take back what is theres. maybe this could mean there coming back to take over a deteriorating WWE. and we could have a storyline where steph turns on her husband HHH (current WWE boss) to keep the WWE empire in the family

3. this i think is most likely. does anyone remember in 2000 when steph turned on HHH to hep Y2J beome undisputed champion?? well maybe it is happening again while steph is going for control of the WWE from her husband she cant do this without some muscle. enter Y2J maybe they strike a deal where if Y2J helps her take control of the WWE she''ll help him regain the title off punk

but then again i might not even be close but according to wwe soures they are dropping a big clue to the identity net week on raw so we will soon find out


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> pretty decent deduction, really. I just dont think the WWE creative team is that intellectually sound to even have thought of this.


Well I hardly think they could be so cryptic by chance lol. I'd like to think somebody has put a bit of thought into this.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Steph & Shane with somebody else.

"It'll be the end of the World (Wrestling Entertainment) as we know it"

The word "Control" has to refer to them.

Maybe they'll introduce Brodus Clay & Jericho and take control of the company again?


----------



## Falkono

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well i think it is pretty clear now that it isn't Jericho simply because it doesn't fit with him at all. He has never had a strange/weird/paranormal style persona. If they did all that then when it get's to his re-debut they do the countdown and he is standing there it would make no sense. There would be no point to it.

It is as others have said most likely Steph and Shane coming back to take control.....again. Which is fine by me as the whole boss of raw thing has been pretty vacant for a long time. Sure you got Johnny acehole now but even his angle i think is being made up on an hour by hour basis. I can see Steph coming back and siding with HHH. Then she stitches him somehow and sides with Vince and Shane leading to a mania control angle. Which has been done to death but leading up to Mania could be interesting. Especially if they get Austin and Rock involved somehow.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> (WWE) - Partial Source: Pwinsider
> 
> It has been confirmed that WWE Classics On Demand, WWE's subscription video on demand television service, is being completely shutdown on January 1, 2012. The move was announced to company staffers today.


...& on the second day of 2012.

Ha! What a Troll WWE Network would be.


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kurt and Karen perhaps?
#Itisntjericho


----------



## Lien

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So.... do we have any sort of general acceptance of what is the leading contender for the answer behind these videos?

Either way, I have to applaud whoever's behind it. It's got us all talking.


----------



## Lien

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also, what's going on with the fuzzy-ed out Twitter updates? Seems to be a Youtube link? Is it just a link to the It Begins videos?

Apologies if on another thread, haven't been on in a while.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lien said:


> Also, what's going on with the fuzzy-ed out Twitter updates? Seems to be a Youtube link? Is it just a link to the It Begins videos?
> 
> Apologies if on another thread, haven't been on in a while.


The fuzzied out links is how we got all of the videos so far.


----------



## METTY

*Who is the subject of the "IT BEGINS" vingettes?*

Who is the subject of the "IT BEGINS" vingettes?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*new poll added.


Someone earlier laid out a way it could be Y2J and Stephanie. I really like that idea. But that's not in the poll so I'll just vote Y2J*


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The videos to this are sooo good I relaly hope the WWe dont drop the ball with this either.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Love Jericho and would love him back but I would love to see the reactions of people when they realize its not him more.


Imagine Undertaker or Shane or Ryback cutting their first promo but the crowd just going Y2J throughout haha


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its WCW


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its smackdown coming to reclaim raw the wwe championship and unite the brands since smackdown is doing terrible.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be shane and steph at this point, esp with the way they set these vids


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PandaReapeer said:


> its smackdown coming to reclaim raw the wwe championship and unite the brands since smackdown is doing terrible.




Smackdown is doing far far far better than RAW has been doing ever since they ruined the Punk angle.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*J*anuar*Y* *2*nd 2012

It Begins - J

Second - 2

Look WIthin - Y

Control2012


Y2J to control 2012? 

Can't come up with anything relating to a McMahon, Undertaker, ect.


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

probably y2j 
i'd prefer it to be shane and stephanie but thats just cos i'd mark for a shane return 
just hope it will live up to the hype


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

im gunna laugh when this turns out to be the undertaker, just because all of us say "nah too obvious to be taker"...if thats the case, WWE can fuck off with any further "awesome" promos.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Corporation is back. Naw but it's probably the Undertaker.

Also the girl is a metaphor for something. Don't take it literally.


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

everyone says its probably taker, no ones voted taker lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"She" = Wrestlemania/streak
"Reclaim what is mine" = Undertaker wants his yard back.

Expect Undertaker. Don't set yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## standfree1987

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

on the last clip on RAW part of the guys chat was 'Will never be the same again' - that instantly made me think jericho? Also theres something about jerichos second coming with randy orton clip on youtube that seems similar to these clips.

as someone else said above, the girl is a metaphor for something, not necessarily for a female star, ie, stephanie


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gotta be Taker. With HHH saying that he ended the streak, Taker will probably come back for revenge or some shit, then a match at Mania 28. Hope I'm wrong, but you people are looking way too much into it. Dissecting every little part of a promo. I got my hopes up with the Sting shit, I won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PandaReapeer said:


> everyone says its probably taker, no ones voted taker lol.


Everyone is saying that it is jericho.....


----------



## Hansen_41

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho. He's coming back for the Undisputed WWE Title. Will beat CM Punk at WM then Daniel Bryan to unite the titles. then he'll have an effective reign, the whole landscape will change, and finally he'll drop the title to someone to pass the torch (likely Punk)

Think about it! It's a wet dream come true for you all! You get a Y2J-Punk feud AND a Y2J-DB feud!


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl isn't really a girl coming back or anything. She's just representing something else, like someone else mentioned earlier in this thread.

IMO, I think the girl is representing, not IS, but representing what CM Punk has done and the boy is representing Chris Jericho, and Jericho will come back to reclaim what is his and go after Punk for the championship, leading to Jericho/Punk at WM28.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie would be a really cool idea, but it's definitely not. 

I think it's Jericho...and a new Jericho that we haven't seen before at that. The whole thing with the girl is definitely representative of something else. I'm really anxious to see how this plays out and can't wait for the first Raw of the new year.


----------



## Silent Servant

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



naitchbk said:


> i actually know who it is but i cant say unfortunately. what i will say though is that this persons return is definitely going to "shock" the world...


I don't think the Shockmaster will ever make his return.


----------



## rawisward

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

two ideas that I haven't heard mentioned yet

1. what if it was the rock... ya know, he has to return at some point to build things up with cena. and the whole part about the world changing would be that he is finally done with acting, and is back to wrestle full time, the girl in the video that causes his return, could just be the rock taking a cheap stab at cena.

2. john morrison returning with some new gimmick, possibly returning with melina as a manager lol


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

- As seen on last night’s RAW Supershow, Triple H brought up The Undertaker’s absence and declared that The Streak ended at WrestleMania 27 because we haven’t seen The Deadman since then and he couldn’t leave the ring on his own.

The Wrestling Observer reports that Triple H vs. The Undertaker is booked as one of the matches at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.

We noted yesterday that officials have Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title also penciled in for WrestleMania 28. Add The Rock vs. John Cena and you have the three main events for Miami.



this is from twnpnews.com


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's a good source.

My sources, which you can completely trust, say it's Sean Michaels. The girl represents his wife letting him return. You can trust my sources.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Edgeowns said:


> - As seen on last night’s RAW Supershow, Triple H brought up The Undertaker’s absence and declared that The Streak ended at WrestleMania 27 because we haven’t seen The Deadman since then and he couldn’t leave the ring on his own.
> 
> The Wrestling Observer reports that Triple H vs. The Undertaker is booked as one of the matches at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.
> 
> We noted yesterday that officials have Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title also penciled in for WrestleMania 28. Add The Rock vs. John Cena and you have the three main events for Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> this is from twnpnews.com


Wrestling Observer always makes up shit that never comes true. Look at their track record if you don't believe me.

Also, Hulk Hogan is coming back to WWE. But that isn't what the videos are for.

The videos are trying to tell us about the return of...


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Even though WWE often lacks logic, let's use some anyways.

Even though the clips themselves can fit both The Undertaker and Chris Jericho, it's hard to say who it might be.

First off, yes, it can be The Undertaker. But on Slammy Awards, Triple H pretty much calls out The Undertanker by saying he is no more and the streak is over.
Why would you call someone out, who's return is allready set in stone? Pretty pointless if you ask me. You call someone out like that to have them have a suprise return, not something that is allready planned and teased.
Though calling The Undertaker out like that, leaves WWE open with a possible shocker for TLC with The Undertaker costing Triple H the match against Nash.

Second, Chris Jericho seems to be happy where he is, unfortunatly. He also got the kind of out he wanted. He have said he doesn't want a fancy farewell, but rather just going away, like getting seriously injured in a storyline just to never return.

A third option is that WWE have several stars ready for returning to the WWE, they are just waiting it out, letting us speculate before they drop a "WTF!?"-bomb on us all. Or maybe it's just wishful thinking, don't really think they are that smart.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope they completely swerve us and it turns out to be Stone Cold returning to challenge Punk.


----------



## MoneyClip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All you guys talking about a darker gimmick for Jericho. I'm sorry, but that just comes off as a bit Emo to me. I can't take something like that seriously.


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if,
The girl is the streak and the boy is taker to ''claim what is his'' wich is the spotlight at wrestlemania. Since cena and rock took it from him, maybe he'll come back to harvest their souls and dissapear forever in the shadows with the souls of cena and rock, wich will make them walk around like zombies, and then the zombie returns and then we could have a triple treat zombie cage matchhhh!! :mark:


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After mondays new installment I think it is definatley Stephanie with either Shane or Jericho, he said something like I shall return when she allows it so my thinking is Stephanie will allow either of them to return by hiring them.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> After mondays new installment I think it is definatley Stephanie with either Shane or Jericho, he said something like I shall return when she allows it so my thinking is Stephanie will allow either of them to return by hiring them.


I hope it is something to do with Steph. Really want her back on television


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> After mondays new installment I think it is definatley Stephanie with either Shane or Jericho, he said something like I shall return when she allows it so my thinking is Stephanie will allow either of them to return by hiring them.


If this whole thing ends up being Shane Mcmahon returning I'm going to be very disappointed. Nothing against Shane but he has never done anything to deserve this type of hype and speculation. If they were planning on bringing Shane back I'm sure he would just randomly appear just like he has in the past whenever he makes his return. Anybody but Jericho I'm not going to be satisfied but Shane Mcmahon shouldn't be a realistic option because they have no reason to hype him like this as it would do nothing for the company.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> If this whole thing ends up being Shane Mcmahon returning I'm going to be very disappointed. Nothing against Shane but he has never done anything to deserve this type of hype and speculation. If they were planning on bringing Shane back I'm sure he would just randomly appear just like he has in the past whenever he makes his return. Anybody but Jericho I'm not going to be satisfied but Shane Mcmahon shouldn't be a realistic option because they have no reason to hype him like this as it would do nothing for the company.


all depends on how he returns, if he returns alone or with a stable.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> If this whole thing ends up being Shane Mcmahon returning I'm going to be very disappointed. Nothing against Shane but he has never done anything to deserve this type of hype and speculation. If they were planning on bringing Shane back I'm sure he would just randomly appear just like he has in the past whenever he makes his return. Anybody but Jericho I'm not going to be satisfied but Shane Mcmahon shouldn't be a realistic option because they have no reason to hype him like this as it would do nothing for the company.


IMO, i don't think it's gonna be Shane McMahon, because he is CEO and Chairman of a company in China or something, you can't just leave like that, if he do, he would have done a press conference or something to present the new CEO.
For me, It's Stephanie McMahon and Vince McMahon in a stable (with Jericho ?), to get the WWE back from triple HHH, we are going to have a long feud, maybe a 6 months or more feud, the McMahons vs Triple HHH ! 
Maybe the beginning of a new era ? end of pg ? (that's a possibility i guess...)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has never been WWE Champ. How can he come back to reclaim something he never held in the first place? Just something else I thought of lol.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's either Taker or someone less exciting like Brodus Clay. 
Too creepy for Jericho. Too creepy for McMahon.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Jericho has never been WWE Champ. How can he come back to reclaim something he never held in the first place? Just something else I thought of lol.


That's not entirely true, Jericho's reign as Undisputed Champion was for the most part under the WWE Championship's lineage.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> If this whole thing ends up being Shane Mcmahon returning I'm going to be very disappointed. Nothing against Shane but he has never done anything to deserve this type of hype and speculation. If they were planning on bringing Shane back I'm sure he would just randomly appear just like he has in the past whenever he makes his return. Anybody but Jericho I'm not going to be satisfied but Shane Mcmahon shouldn't be a realistic option because they have no reason to hype him like this as it would do nothing for the company.


Shane could do great things for the company just like his father has, imagine something like the corporation version 2 with heel Cena as their champ, now who wouldnt like something like that? Anyone can do great things in WWE aslong as the storylines are well done and it gets over with the fans. Personally if it is Steph returning with Shane or Jericho I think it will be a corporation/McMahon-Helmsley type thing again and that excites me. Also Im not ruling out the possibility of Vince changing what happens at the last minute and pulling a huge swerve job on us by Jan 2nd being a let down but Jericho appears at RR.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Triple H and Stephanie. Just felt like starting the year right by taking back what is his aka the spotlight lol.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think Shane is too into his business ventures to bother coming back just yet...


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Jericho has never been WWE Champ. How can he come back to reclaim something he never held in the first place? Just something else I thought of lol.


Actually, Jericho is the 4th Grand Slam Champion, and has held the WWE and World title at the same time. In fact, he beat both Rock and Austin in the same night. But, I'm sure you already knew that. If you didn't I'm sure he would tell you.

One thing is for sure, it's either Jericho, Undertaker or Steph/Shane. Either way, on Jan 2nd 2012, I will probably mark like a little girl.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man i just hope Raw as a show is something huge planned. I just hope it isn't just Jericho or Undertaker, have them return at the rumble. But man all these Attiutde Era stars returning latley is just sign I think. On that Raw I think I will mark so hard.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe it's the attitude era altogether?!

Talking in a sense that it's come back to claim the monday night scene!?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

'She' is CM Punk, something will happen with cm punk name dropping jericho again, then the twitter thing will start fuzzing or something and messages with be displayed on it saying things like: 'stay out of my business' and whatever then Jericho may post a tweet calling out punk which will then be read aloud my michael cole and then the video will hit and enter Y2J  id mark, maybe spread this over 2 weeks btw


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



NotTheRealOwen said:


> 'She' is CM Punk, something will happen with cm punk name dropping jericho again, then the twitter thing will start fuzzing or something and messages with be displayed on it saying things like: 'stay out of my business' and whatever then Jericho may post a tweet calling out punk which will then be read aloud my michael cole and then the video will hit and enter Y2J  id mark, maybe spread this over 2 weeks btw


No it's not. Did you not hear the boy say when "She tells us"?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it is the mcmahon family


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RandySavagesShades said:


> Maybe it's the attitude era altogether?!
> 
> Talking in a sense that it's come back to claim the monday night scene!?


the only way this would work is if Ted Turner purchased part of the WWE brand, and re-opened WCW to compete with the WWE on monday nights. Everyone thinks that the return of the AE would mean that the WWE would be successful again. The WWE was successful then because they were facing stiff competition from WCW. Competition literally forces you to improve your product so that you dont lose ratings.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its the rock full time... for 3 months!!

maybe not...


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Let's all just pray it isn't "The Ascension" from FCW. That would be just awful.:no:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho responded to a fan on twitter who asked him if the rumors of Punk/Jericho are true. He responded with "Bogus, weak journalism."

I'm starting to doubt it's him. I mean come on. There's trolling, then there's too much trolling that in the end probably isn't trolling at all.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm really confused by so many people thinking it's Jericho. I mean, I'd love him back and he always has these secretive videos, but the vignette doesn't even hint that it will be him. The person they hint at sounds like he'll be someone who will destroy everyone and change the WWE. That is most definitely not Jericho.

P.S. I've absolutely no idea who it'll be!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Mike Adamle, he's back to take over his old job, kick Johnny Ace in the balls and the "girl" is Vickie Guerrero. 

They will unveil their new pet project to take the WWE Championship from CM Punk at Wrestlemania XXVIII after winning The Royal Rumble:

_Eric Esssssssss-CO-baaar!!!!!!!!!1_

Win!


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

there's really nothing there that makes me think it's jericho. still, i can't think of anybody else but jericho or taker really -_-

i'm not sure if 'she' is much more than a metaphor but then again, 'when i beckon her' casts doubt on that as well. 

maybe taker back with the urn that gives him power? ugh, i'm done speculating


----------



## FITZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Jericho has never been WWE Champ. How can he come back to reclaim something he never held in the first place? Just something else I thought of lol.












What's that on his right shoulder?

It could also be about the Undertaker trying to get permission from Michelle McCool to go back to wrestling.... 

Or the most obvious answer, STING!!!! He's trying to get permission from Dixie Carter to wrestle in WWE.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's either Taker or Shane and Steph. I'm definitely leading more towards Taker though. It's Mania time and besides that, he is known for hokey return promos.

Case in point, last year's ridiculous zomg Sting!! videos and his Judgment Day 2000 return promos:


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amber B said:


> It's either Taker or Shane and Steph. I'm definitely leading more towards Taker though. It's Mania time and besides that, he is known for hokey return promos.
> 
> Case in point, last year's ridiculous zomg Sting!! videos and his Judgment Day 2000 return promos:


ya, i'm a little surprised taker is trailing so much in the poll. we should know by now to never count him out, even if logic dictates otherwise

still, i don't see them going through an elaborate set of promos for shane & steph. mcmahons have always been about showing up whenever for shock value and just because they can. unless it's supposed to usher in something great, i really don't see it.


----------



## #Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i went with shane and steph - dont understand the prophet thing though?!? to be honest i dont understand any of the video as i have literally no idea who it is


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Guys it's Taker here's some reasons why i think it's Taker .

1. The same creepy noises have been played in last years 21/2/11 promos and this years 2/1/12 promos that couldn't be coincidence . It's in all 4 of the promos currently running and the last 2 return promos of the 21/1/11 vignettes .

2. Eerie deep scary feel to the vignettes that is Takers style , Jericho or the Mcmahons as far as I can remember are not associated with anything like this.

3. The wording used , Vengeance , familiar force , Destruction , Render his anger with fury , Taker is the superstar that cause fear and destruction the WWE , I can't for the life me ever associate these with Jerciho or any of the other names mentioned .

4. Triple H said on his promo this week " that the streak was gone " i'm telling you all this is what Taker is coming back to reclaim ie the vignettes where the little boy says he "will come to claim what is his" . That line from Triple H basically explained something we've all been wondering about .

5.The 4th promo the boy says " what will be the sign of my forthcoming , she will tell you for she holds the mystery of my rebirth , my arrival " . This is talking about Takers change of persona the WWE is pushing at us recently about Taker being carried out of the ring for the first time ever lately , Taker will be reborn as to what i'm unsure . Also she HOLDS the mystery of my arrival , Takers powers where held in Paul Bearers hands for years in the form of an URN , this could be some refrence to an URN or some similar supernatural object .




Back to my first point sorry if I didn't explain enough folks , but on the 3rd 21/2/12 promo when the candle gets blown out you hear a very distinctive sound in the vignette , and on the 2nd 21/2/12 promo when Taker magically appears at the door of the cabin the sound happens again . Now in all 4 of the 2/1/12 vignettes this year we have the sound again it's at the very start of the 1st promo then thrown in the other promos somewhere .



Hopefully some people don't think i'm blabbering on again lol . Can't wait for this return  *


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Guys it's Taker here's some reasons why i think it's Taker .
> 
> 1. The same creepy noises have been played in last years 21/2/11 promos and this years 2/1/12 promos that couldn't be coincidence . It's in all 4 of the promos currently running and the last 2 return promos of the 21/1/11 vignettes .
> 
> 2. Eerie deep scary feel to the vignettes that is Takers style , Jericho or the Mcmahons as far as I can remember are not associated with anything like this.
> 
> 3. The wording used , Vengeance , familiar force , Destruction , Render his anger with fury , Taker is the superstar that cause fear and destruction the WWE , I can't for the life me ever associate these with Jerciho or any of the other names mentioned .
> 
> 4. Triple H said on his promo this week " that the streak was gone " i'm telling you all this is what Taker is coming back to reclaim ie the vignettes where the little boy says he "will come to claim what is his" . That line from Triple H basically explained something we've all been wondering about .
> 
> 5.The 4th promo the boy says " what will be the sign of my forthcoming , she will tell you for she holds the mystery of my rebirth , my arrival " . This is talking about Takers change of persona the WWE is pushing at us recently about Taker being carried out of the ring for the first time ever lately , Taker will be reborn as to what i'm unsure . Also she HOLDS the mystery of my arrival , Takers powers where held in Paul Bearers hands for years in the form of an URN , this could be some refrence to an URN or some similar supernatural object .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my first point sorry if I didn't explain enough folks , but on the 3rd 21/2/12 promo when the candle gets blown out you hear a very distinctive sound in the vignette , and on the 2nd 21/2/12 promo when Taker magically appears at the door of the cabin the sound happens again . Now in all 4 of the 2/1/12 vignettes this year we have the sound again it's at the very start of the 1st promo then thrown in the other promos somewhere .
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some people don't think i'm blabbering on again lol . Can't wait for this return  *


Dammit dude you've convinced me. I just hope it's not true.

Undertaker, go back to hell!


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Only the Undertaker gets promos that epic.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How the fuck do we keep falling for this over and over and over?
Its freaking Taker. Name one time that weird promos go on when he is set to return and its not him?
I mean hoping and dreaming its someone eles is one thing, but to say you have no clue...


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it turns out to be Taker, I'm going to be one pissed off fan. I love taker as much as the next guy, but these promos have literally left us all saying "nah, it's too obvious to be taker". Once in a while, the fans would LOVE to be misdirected and actually get something else out of the epic mystery promos.

But the more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to think that WWE Creative is, contrary to their name, not that creative...and this will probably be to bring back the 2012 Undertaker. It's a shame really, because theyre wasting almost a month of promo time on someone who will wrestle one more big match in his career


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What does The UIndertaker have to do with "Control."?


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> if it turns out to be Taker, I'm going to be one pissed off fan. I love taker as much as the next guy, but these promos have literally left us all saying "nah, it's too obvious to be taker". Once in a while, the fans would LOVE to be misdirected and actually get something else out of the epic mystery promos.
> 
> But the more I think about it, the more I'm inclined to think that WWE Creative is, contrary to their name, not that creative...and this will probably be to bring back the 2012 Undertaker. It's a shame really, because theyre wasting almost a month of promo time on someone who will wrestle one more big match in his career




*If the promos have a dark eerie supernatural feel to them they have to be Taker ! How can you swerve that 1 ? , if Shane O Mac comes out the some fans will be like hold on what has Shane got to do with the Drak side ? I can understand if these where to be used for Jericho you could play it for him . That's the reason I think WWE creative haven't made these promos to dark so the whole wrestling world would be like it could be Jericho , is that not WWE creative being creative ? *


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingFan96 said:


> What does The UIndertaker have to do with "Control."?




*When his vignettes play they tend to interrupt the titantron therefore taking CONTROL of them ! What has any other superstar apart from Kane got to do with destruction ,vengeance , darkness ? Nothing !!!!!*


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *If the promos have a dark eerie supernatural feel to them they have to be Taker ! How can you swerve that 1 ? , if Shane O Mac comes out the some fans will be like hold on what has Shane got to do with the Drak side ? I can understand if these where to be used for Jericho you could play it for him . That's the reason I think WWE creative haven't made these promos to dark so the whole wrestling world would be like it could be Jericho , is that not WWE creative being creative ? *



these promos dont have a "supernatural" feel to them...and WWE Creative isnt being creative because everyone is sitting here saying "nah they've done the dark promos in the past and it's always been undertaker, they wont do it again". But by them doing it again shows a lack of imagination and creativity, yes.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> these promos dont have a "supernatural" feel to them...and WWE Creative isnt being creative because everyone is sitting here saying "nah they've done the dark promos in the past and it's always been undertaker, they wont do it again". But by them doing it again shows a lack of imagination and creativity, yes.




*So kid disappearing reappearing isn't supernatural to you ? As you can see by the pole alot of people think it's Jericho so i think creative have done a super job on this 1 . Also there's only ever been 2 dark promos where people wheren't sure of who it was as far as i'm aware regarding Taker , The Lil girls from Unforgiven 2000 I think it was , and this years promo where everyone thought it was Sting other than that all of Takers promos we've known from the outset it was him returning !!! 
*


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: BREAKING : What The Hell? WWE makes sublimial video*



EraOfAwesome said:


> STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.
> 
> If you take the kids desk, turn it sideways, and bend the bars just right it would make a scorpion.
> Clearly Sting.



nt sure if sarcastic but...you can bend the bars to make a f%#kin giraffe fail theory there...personaly think its the undertaker just because the promos suit him or even kharma but that would be to early for her so yea taker i bet


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Gillberg.

Okay, seriously even if it is Undertaker it should still be a good segment I mean it'd be better if it were someone else as we know (unless he gets injured) that Undertaker will return sometime before WrestleMania to build up his match with whoever. 

I don't know what Undertaker would have to claim, though. WWE title? World title? Another person added to the streak (even though that doesn't make perfect sense), or what? Who's the girl and why does she have to tell him when he can return (I know Michelle McCool kinda makes sense but it's not that good). 

WWE have said that a big clue will be given to the person's identity next week, I can't wait! Just have to have that annoying wait.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kennt 160711 said:


> It's Gillberg.
> 
> Okay, seriously even if it is Undertaker it should still be a good segment I mean it'd be better if it were someone else as we know (unless he gets injured) that Undertaker will return sometime before WrestleMania to build up his match with whoever.
> 
> I don't know what Undertaker would have to claim, though. WWE title? World title? Another person added to the streak (even though that doesn't make perfect sense), or what? Who's the girl and why does she have to tell him when he can return (I know Michelle McCool kinda makes sense but it's not that good).
> 
> WWE have said that a big clue will be given to the person's identity next week, I can't wait! Just have to have that annoying wait.




*Triple H said this week on Raw that the streak is gone , so he's coming back for the streak. Go back 2 page sof the thread if you have time i've posted a whole why I think it's taker ramble lol.*


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Triple H said this week on Raw that the streak is gone , so he's coming back for the streak. Go back 2 page sof the thread if you have time i've posted a whole why I think it's taker ramble lol.*


Yeah I know, when he said that I thought that is a way of saying Undertaker is gone then when he returns it would be a 'surprise'. However they don't need the promos for this to happen, Undertaker can just make a 'surprise' return anytime I really hope the promos are for someone else.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kennt 160711 said:


> Yeah I know, when he said that I thought that is a way of saying Undertaker is gone then when he returns it would be a 'surprise'. However they don't need the promos for this to happen, Undertaker can just make a 'surprise' return anytime I really hope the promos are for someone else.



*I understand what you're saying , but I think this will be Takers last match at WM and because of that reason they are going to hype it up to the extreme . With it also being against Triple H something we've seen twice all-god-damn-ready the WWE are looking for something fresh on the marketing for the match , so this is what they've came up with I think .*


----------



## AntMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Undertaker returning for WrestleMania is not a surprise at all. If these cool videos are being wasted on an obvious Undertaker return, then that would suck big time. There is no point in beating around the bush with Undertaker. Just make some return videos like they did for Kane.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *I understand what you're saying , but I think this will be Takers last match at WM and because of that reason they are going to hype it up to the extreme . With it also being against Triple H something we've seen twice all-god-damn-ready the WWE are looking for something fresh on the marketing for the match , so this is what they've came up with I think .*


It's not the Undertaker or Jericho. Did you not hear when the boy said "when she tells us"? Jericho is not even associated with a girl neither is Undertaker, because the majority of casuals dont know who his wife is and was never done in kayfab. I think it will be an alliance or a fraction.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AntMan said:


> The Undertaker returning for WrestleMania is not a surprise at all. If these cool videos are being wasted on an obvious Undertaker return, then that would suck big time. There is no point in beating around the bush with Undertaker. Just make some return videos like they did for Kane.



*The way you go on it's like the Undertaker has a match very year at mania disappears then returns for a match at mania , Taker is the WWE'S last legacy and believe me they will milk it for all it's worth. Taker deserves everything he gets the man has worked his ass off for 20 odd years !!


Just some return videos like Kane ? Really ? . Come on those vignettes had us guessing about the mask , did they not ? It says something about WWE these days that the 2 most successful promos are for old school stars !!!!!!*


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Control begins the second you look within


----------



## AntMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *The way you go on it's like the Undertaker has a match very year at mania disappears then returns for a match at mania , Taker is the WWE'S last legacy and believe me they will milk it for all it's worth. Taker deserves everything he gets the man has worked his ass off for 20 odd years !!
> 
> 
> Just some return videos like Kane ? Really ? . Come on those vignettes had us guessing about the mask , did they not ? It says something about WWE these days that the 2 most successful promos are for old school stars !!!!!!*


I'm not saying they shouldn't hype his return like crazy, but c'mon dude, Undertaker returning is not a surprise. Undertaker is great, but I'm over his "epic" returns. How many returns has he had since being injured in '99?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *So kid disappearing reappearing isn't supernatural to you ? As you can see by the pole alot of people think it's Jericho so i think creative have done a super job on this 1 . Also there's only ever been 2 dark promos where people wheren't sure of who it was as far as i'm aware regarding Taker , The Lil girls from Unforgiven 2000 I think it was , and this years promo where everyone thought it was Sting other than that all of Takers promos we've known from the outset it was him returning !!!
> *


no, its not like theyre saying "LOOK AT THIS KID, NO IM MAKING HIM DISAPPEAR"...i dont think you fully understand what I mean by creative, or supernatural.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *The way you go on it's like the Undertaker has a match very year at mania disappears then returns for a match at mania *


but that is PRECISELY what happens...give or take a promo/tune-up match. It's showing more and more that you're just a Taker mark vehemently defending your favorite star. Taker's big return last year was preceded by a Triple H return and an Undertaker return in which they looked at each other and then looked at the Wrestlemania logo. THATS SOME EPIC FUCKING BUILD UP RIGHT THERE!!!!111!1111111!!!!!


----------



## PandaReapeer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

gonna fall over laughing if its Ascension


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Speaking of buildups and looking at the wrestlemania logo....

For once...just once...i'd LOVE to see two wrestlers stare at each other...then look up at the logo for Vengeance or some other shit ppv....now that would be some amusing shit.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This a random thing but do you guys remember the night after NOC the segment with HHH and Punk when punk was saying that perhaps it was someone up the ladder that is trying to sabatoge hhh's job as COO and fans started chanting "shane o mac",and then punk just looked at them and laughed because even he thought that was stupid on the fans part?

The point im trying to make here is all of you saying its shane need to realize that shane ain't coming back to wwe.He is the CEO of his own company so enough with the "perhaps its shane and stephanie" theories


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm sticking with jericho doing a take off his y2j gimmick thing and doing a doomsday/2012 end of the world type of gimmick. Kinda plays into the whole how he showed up first time with the y2k thing and now hes showing up on the first raw of 2012..same year people are saying the world is about to end...thats my prediction.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is there any confirmation that this is a promo for a returning star and not a debut?

Really don't see how it can be Taker since they're hinting at a girl being involved in some way with the superstar. It has to be Shane.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would any of you be surpsied if it dose turn out to be undertaker? not disapotined, but suprised


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

With all the hype it better be a big name for the pay off at least..if its kharma this flops bad...and i don't think she can come back yet anyway..but the fact it played during a womans match the other week worries me..or right after one..i can't remember...diva matches kill my brain.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> Is there any confirmation that this is a promo for a returning star and not a debut?
> 
> Really don't see how it can be Taker since they're hinting at a girl being involved in some way with the superstar. It has to be Shane.


The girl may just be a metaphor, sounds to me like a bible type thing


Why the heck dose it have to be him? in what possible way can it be?

Also IIRC it says he returns to prove a poit, or cliam what is heres. things like that so its a return.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> Would any of you be surpsied if it dose turn out to be undertaker? not disapotined, but suprised


No way in hell I would be surprised after last year.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> Is there any confirmation that this is a promo for a returning star and not a debut?


hard to argue that it's a debut since the first promo video references a "familiar force"...if it was a WWE-turned-TNA star coming back to the WWE, it would have been all over the internet, and even then they wouldnt be "debuting" unless it was a complete repackaging of a wrestler.


edit: and the 4th video uses, explicitly, the phrase "i will return to claim what is mine"


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Skip Sheffield? :lmao it better not be this goof.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

JACOB CASS


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't see Taker coming back this early they couldn't have him return and not have him compete at RR or EC. People saying this doesn't seem to be Jericho he's said multiple times that he'd come back with a new gimmick so it not seeming to be Jericho will probably add to the chances it is him. Finally the cryptic nature the messages are appearing using youtube don't really suit Taker at all. I mean can anyone envisage the dead man uploading a video to youtube it doesn't fit. Jericho fits this as he's very vocal on social media and he's known to be by most WWE fans.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> I can't see Taker coming back this early


uh he has returend many times before both eveents, in fact he almost always staryts getig hype at the end of the year.
and then returns, I say it once I'll say it again UNDERTAKER.



> People saying this doesn't seem to be Jericho he's said multiple times that he'd come back with a new gimmick so it not seeming to be Jericho will probably add to the chances it is him.


uhh the last few things he ahs done is bash WWE.



> Finally the cryptic nature the messages are appearing using youtube don't really suit Taker at all.


using youtube?
you mean twiter? when you think about it Taker has "hacked" to get vids evrey time, it has nothing do do with suiting taker, its taker


> Jericho fits this as he's very vocal on social media and he's known to be by most WWE fans.


So he is vocal, and is liked so a vidio that has nothing to do with anyting about him has to be him?

okay maybe there is a SLIGHT chance its someoene eles, but I am 99% sure its him

andc 99.5 % its not Y2J
I'm going to laugh when they blame WWE for getting their hopes up for Y2J whe they never did


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'll laugh if Undertaker returns and they have Kane take him out right away and have him come back a month or two later for their official Wrestlemania build-up.


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> uh he has returend many times before both eveents, in fact he almost always staryts getig hype at the end of the year.
> and then returns, I say it once I'll say it again UNDERTAKER.
> 
> 
> uhh the last few things he ahs done is bash WWE.
> 
> using youtube?
> you mean twiter? when you think about it Taker has "hacked" to get vids evrey time, it has nothing do do with suiting taker, its taker
> 
> So he is vocal, and is liked so a vidio that has nothing to do with anyting about him has to be him?
> 
> okay maybe there is a SLIGHT chance its someoene eles, but I am 99% sure its him
> 
> andc 99.5 % its not Y2J
> I'm going to laugh when they blame WWE for getting their hopes up for Y2J whe they never did


.Taker is apparently in worse condition then ever before can you really see them risking him this close to mania being a banged up old man he is now. 
.Bashing the WWE maybe that's kayfabe showing his reason to destroy the WWE signaling the end of the world as we know it like the video says. Also Jericho is known for playing the fans he did it before his last return aswell. .Plus his main complaint from his own book was that people knew that it was him, what better way to rectify this by making the videos not seen very jerichoish?
.The videos are uploaded to youtube thats what I meant by social media its used as a source such as vlogging. 
.With the WWE pushing twitter so much and this link appearing on the twitter advertsiment were things are trending does lead to an individual who is vocal on twitter surely.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Taker is apparently in worse condition then ever before can you really see them risking him this close to mania being a banged up old man he is now.


A return dose not mean in ring action see the rock.


> Bashing the WWE maybe that's kayfabe showing his reason to destroy the WWE signaling the end of the world as we know it like the video says. Also Jericho is known for playing the fans he did it before his last return aswell. .Plus his main complaint from his own book was that people knew that it was him, what better way to rectify this by making the videos not seen very jerichoish?


Becuse if you dont make it like he was, and change him so much is he really the same?

see any guy who changed his ghimeck, 99% of them fail. ( the precent is not meant to be real set umer dont take it as such.)




> .The videos are uploaded to youtube thats what I meant by social media its used as a source such as vlogging.


WWE is doing this for exsposer, they are not saying this guy is doing it, in acvt they act like its not even there
"supernatural" no anouncer, or wrelselt even notices it at all. its not meant to be "upload" its meant to be "mystic powers"



> .With the WWE pushing twitter so much and this link appearing on the twitter advertsiment were things are trending does lead to an individual who is vocal on twitter surely.


No, its just they use twiter for evreything, its how they market right now, may young can come out and she will have a twiter.


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's taker. Honestly, I believe Jericho's Career is Over.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As long as its a big name i'll be happy with it...i'm sticking with jericho doing a doomsday 2012 gimmick.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"for when I beckon her, I will return to claim what is mine and things shall never be the same again" That last line tells me its a good chance its Jericho "things will never...eeeeeeverrr be the same againe!" definitely sounds like Jericho.


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> A return dose not mean in ring action see the rock.
> 
> Becuse if you dont make it like he was, and change him so much is he really the same?
> 
> see any guy who changed his ghimeck, 99% of them fail. ( the precent is not meant to be real set umer dont take it as such.)
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is doing this for exsposer, they are not saying this guy is doing it, in acvt they act like its not even there
> "supernatural" no anouncer, or wrelselt even notices it at all. its not meant to be "upload" its meant to be "mystic powers"
> 
> 
> No, its just they use twiter for evreything, its how they market right now, may young can come out and she will have a twiter.


.Rock's a different case though people know he's got to film movies so he has the excuse to come and go what will they use as the reason for Taker?
.Jericho has proven he can change gimmicks successfully see y2j to the honest man. Those 2 were completely different characters he wasn't the same Jericho but he was still highly successful.
.Well they can't see whats going on the tv broadcast they see the raw edition so to speak so it is plausible that someone was interrupting the twitter thing post production hence going back to my Jericho hacking theory.
.I understand that twitter is just for advertising but the youtube and twitter thing seems to be WWE trying to bring this thing viral.Which once again scream Jericho.It's always the twitter logo were the link appears so I personally thing there is something in that.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Rock's a different case though people know he's got to film movies so he has the excuse to come and go what will they use as the reason for Taker?


You know you can build up a match with out a match right? he will talk and stuff just not in a match.



> .Jericho has proven he can change gimmicks successfully see y2j to the honest man. Those 2 were completely different characters he wasn't the same Jericho but he was still highly successful.


That was not the same, he was still Jericho he just turned a defreint "Attutdide"

what you are saying is more like Ring master and SCSA, except Chris has his big one alredy.



> .Well they can't see whats going on the tv broadcast they see the raw edition so to speak so it is plausible that someone was interrupting the twitter thing post production hence going back to my Jericho hacking theory.


Why him? why dose it have to be him?
and remember almost all the other taker vids did a simmlar thing, they seemed to be "hackd" even thouh really its more of him usig his poiwers.


> .I understand that twitter is just for advertising but the youtube and twitter thing seems to be WWE trying to bring this thing viral.Which once again scream Jericho.


They do it for ALL their big stars, like I said they would do it for May young, the reassons its on those is cause it helps get word around, not cause Jerihco could be it
(even if it is him, its still not why they did it.)



> It's always the twitter logo were the link appears so I personally thing there is something in that.


Yes, them hyping the thing, it has nothing to do with the star him self, its just WWE marketing a big return like they always do.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*It's gotta be Jericho with his new gimmick.*


----------



## CelticCross2010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm starting to think that its more than one person...for some reason. the videos got me thinking it was jerchio until i saw the 4th video, honestly. now i'm thrown off.but i did read somewhere that this video on the next raw...is going to be a "pretty good hint"


----------



## jiggysaw

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> You know you can build up a match with out a match right? he will talk and stuff just not in a match.
> 
> 
> That was not the same, he was still Jericho he just turned a defreint "Attutdide"
> 
> what you are saying is more like Ring master and SCSA, except Chris has his big one alredy.
> 
> 
> Why him? why dose it have to be him?
> and remember almost all the other taker vids did a simmlar thing, they seemed to be "hackd" even thouh really its more of him usig his poiwers.
> 
> They do it for ALL their big stars, like I said they would do it for May young, the reassons its on those is cause it helps get word around, not cause Jerihco could be it
> (even if it is him, its still not why they did it.)
> 
> 
> Yes, them hyping the thing, it has nothing to do with the star him self, its just WWE marketing a big return like they always do.


Yes I understand promos can build a feud but are we really going to see Taker just cut promos for 3 months with no match its just a waste of time of such a big return plus Takers mania matches don't need much build up as shown last year with HHH.

How could Jericho not just evolve again into a new attitude of wanting to destroy the WWE you can even link in the previous gimmick calling the WWE universe hypocrites and parasites for cheering punk for being the self proclaimed best in the world yet they booed Jericho for making the exact same claims.

I can repeat the same question to you. Why must it be Taker ? You keep on mentioning his powers coming into play but why have we not seen anything to show it was Taker for sure? By this point earlier in the year Taker had been shown by the the 4th promo. Also the powers deal could also be someone encrypted the image into the WWE live feed surely. 

I understand they are attempting to hype a big return but why chose to have static interference show on the twitter feed? If it was Taker using his powers surely they would just show it appearing rather then hinting at technological interference.

For all we know it could be taker and Jericho kinda like HHH and Taker last year as the hints point to both of them.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Yes I understand promos can build a feud but are we really going to see Taker just cut promos for 3 months with no match its just a waste of time of such a big return plus Takers mania matches don't need much build up as shown last year with HHH.


but this is 20-0 more imrpaont then any others AND most likely his last match, big deal.
and they ahve done it before, he may fight but your right it wont be till closer.



> How could Jericho not just evolve again into a new attitude of wanting to destroy the WWE you can even link in the previous gimmick calling the WWE universe hypocrites and parasites for cheering punk for being the self proclaimed best in the world yet they booed Jericho for making the exact same claims.


Becuse this is WWE we are talkign about.



> I can repeat the same question to you. Why must it be Taker ?


I've stated who i think it is and admit I'm only 99% sure
I admit their is a chance its someone eles, hell there is a chance its any male superstar form 1989-2011, highly unlikely on most of them, highly likely on undertaker as 
A. he is knowkn for this type of promo
B> we know he will come back if he can, we know no such thign for Y2J



> You keep on mentioning his powers coming into play but why have we not seen anything to show it was Taker for sure?


 which is where the 1% comes in, your right it may not be, how ever I'm willing to bet on a 99-1 odds.



> By this point earlier in the year Taker had been shown by the the 4th promo.


yes he has, but look at the others, some never said who he was in till he aperaed.



> Also the powers deal could also be someone encrypted the image into the WWE live feed surely.


it could be what ever they want, it could be the tooth fariy if they wanted, but the fact that no one respondes seems to me like they are playign it off as mystic.




> I understand they are attempting to hype a big return but why chose to have static interference show on the twitter feed?


taker has shwon to have power over stuff like that



> If it was Taker using his powers surely they would just show it appearing rather then hinting at technological interference.


No, even the "numbers" they had did a simmlar thing..


> For all we know it could be taker and Jericho kinda like HHH and Taker last year as the hints point to both of them.


It dose not, you whole point of it being Y2J require he changes evreyhting about him, how dose that point to him?


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I reckon it's Shane and Stephanie Mcmahon


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Rayfu...work on your spelling, man. Would make your post have more credibility.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> see any guy who changed his ghimeck, 99% of them fail. ( the precent is not meant to be real set umer dont take it as such.)


i have a huge problem with this line....do you have ANY idea how many hall-of-fame-caliber wrestlers have undergone major gimmick changes throughout their careers? If you dont mean the 99% then dont put a solid number out there. But back to the point, look at JUST the attitude era ALONE (reference point, no reason for it other than that)....look how many guys changed their gimmick at least a little bit during their tenure with the WWE, I'd say a good majority of the headliners and main event men had changed their gimmick, and still been successful. Shit, look at TODAY's WWE, and how many people have changed or tweaked their gimmick withing just the last 24 months.

Gimmick changes are apart of the industry. Is it true that at least SOME of them fail? Yes. I'd probably go as far as saying that a large number of gimmick changes fail. But to say (essentially) "almost all gimmick changes fail" is really, really ignorant.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Benoit? Rebirth, when Benoit arrives it will be end of the world as we know it?, coming to claim the World Title again?, never be the same again because he defied logic? I could probably find more but is it possible did the WWE revive Benoit? 

I'm so confused anymore

#Sarcasm


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CelticCross2010 said:


> I'm starting to think that its more than one person...for some reason. the videos got me thinking it was jerchio until i saw the 4th video, honestly. now i'm thrown off.but i did read somewhere that this video on the next raw...is going to be a "pretty good hint"


I also think that it is going to be a stable, 3 or 4 people.
Wait... a familiar force, claim what is his... Flair is coming back with Batista to regroup the EVOLUTION !! 





joke


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Chris Benoit? Rebirth, when Benoit arrives it will be end of the world as we know it?, coming to claim the World Title again?, never be the same again because he defied logic? I could probably find more but is it possible did the WWE revive Benoit?
> 
> I'm so confused anymore
> 
> #Sarcasm


You should take out "#Sarcasm" and see how many people believe you.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still cant see them doing 2 expensive return vignettes for Taker in one year, if it is him I think most people will be dissapointed, not because we dont like Taker but because it would be pointless. The streak thing is old and tired anyway and tbh does anyone even really care anymore? He is not losing at WM so can you even really get invested in a storyline with him. Worst case scenario is the promos are for Taker and they have Kane face him at WM, if this happens I would die a little inside.

I am still convinced that Stephanie is part of this for sure and that a stable or faction will happen, possibly involving Jericho. Not sure if Vince would really do this for his own return because as I understand it he wants to step back for real.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Jericho 

I want him to come as a Face, not as a heel Dammit 

and I definitely don't want him come just to job for Cm punk.









> I can play punk rock, and I love playing punk rock, but I was into every other style of music before I played punk rock.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Stephanie and Shane coming to take back the company, with the help of the The Thrillseekers


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> You know you can build up a match with out a match right? he will talk and stuff just not in a match.


When was the last time you heard 'Taker do an in-depth promo? Shit, his entrance takes up at least 10 minutes of a segment time.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"She" could be anything, even the titantron for all we know  By that creed, there's no need to throw out all previous theories, and automatically assume that there will be a female involved. Also, how the hell is Shane & Steph ahead of Undertaker on the poll? Shane is sure as hell not coming back. It's not like The Rock where he can come in and out of the WWE due to his movie commitments and still hype a feud... Shane is CEO of a company in China, and for him to be the big reveal for 2/1/12 and take control of whatever in the WWE, surely would require him to be there on a regular basis.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> I still cant see them doing 2 expensive return vignettes for Taker in one year, if it is him I think most people will be dissapointed, not because we don't like Taker but because it would be pointless. The streak thing is old and tired anyway and tbh does anyone even really care anymore? He is not losing at WM so can you even really get invested in a storyline with him. Worst case scenario is the promos are for Taker and they have Kane face him at WM, if this happens I would die a little inside.
> 
> I am still convinced that Stephanie is part of this for sure and that a stable or faction will happen, possibly involving Jericho. Not sure if Vince would really do this for his own return because as I understand it he wants to step back for real.


The streak is not old and pointless. Now what you are saying is a huge miscalculation. Look if it was old and boring would the people be buzzing about it?

No way. People are still talking about it. No matter what anyone says it's one of the most captivating storylines that had people tune in for ages now. 

You see and let me explain it to you as best as I can we all probably believe that streak can't end but there is always this little though in there that says "maybe this year after this and this thing there is no way he can kick out". 

There is always this little spark in everyone that would want it to end (and at the same time not to end). This is why this storyline works so well.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

steph and vince return creating a power struggle between them and hunter. creating a wrestlemania match with representatives on either side.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



W.4.E said:


> steph and vince return creating a power struggle between them and hunter. creating a wrestlemania match with representatives on either side.



Steph and shane return to regain raw in Vince honour, Hunter sides with Jonny Ace.. leading to a big time CM Punk V Hunter match at WM, If punk wins, Vince gets raw back and JL leaves, If hunter wins, He gets WWE title and JL keeps raw.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> Rayfu...work on your spelling, man. Would make your post have more credibility.


 what it takes for cred, then there was no cred to start with.
If it’s thinking I’m some young kid, I’m fully prepared to disprove that.
I also am trying to spell so you ca understand so please bare with me.





> do you have ANY idea how many hall-of-fame-caliber wrestlers have undergone major gimmick changes throughout their careers?


 yeah and how many of those had not one but TWO of them that worked?



> If you dont mean the 99% then dont put a solid number out there


a precent is not a solid number.



> But back to the point, look at JUST the attitude era ALONE (reference point, no reason for it other than that)....look how many guys changed their gimmick at least a little bit during their tenure with the WWE, I'd say a good majority of the headliners and main event men had changed their gimmick, and still been successful.


 the problem here is, Chris is alredy suscesful, its one thing to find a ghmick that works its aother to switch form one that was great to a whole new one

how many did that?
how many lasted?



> look at TODAY's WWE, and how many people have changed or tweaked their gimmick withing just the last 24 months.


No: Cean, Rey, Big show, Miz, Rio, HHH, 

how many TOP level pepole, swithc their thing and STILL are as big as they where if not bigger?




> Gimmick changes are apart of the industry. Is it true that at least SOME of them fail? Yes. I'd probably go as far as saying that a large number of gimmick changes fail. But to say (essentially) "almost all gimmick changes fail" is really, really ignorant.


You missunderstand, I'm saying all gimmick changes that chnage a SET guy form his thing to another one tend to fail.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol it's definitely not Shane & Steph. They wouldn't build up all this hype just for them. Let's just stick to the Jericho/Undertaker theory because it's pretty much guaranteed that it's either one of them or maybe even both.


----------



## pdbq

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> what it takes for cred, then there was no cred to start with.
> If it’s thinking I’m some young kid, I’m fully prepared to disprove that.
> I also am trying to spell so you ca understand so please bare with me.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and how many of those had not one but TWO of them that worked?
> 
> a precent is not a solid number.
> 
> the problem here is, Chris is alredy suscesful, its one thing to find a ghmick that works its aother to switch form one that was great to a whole new one
> 
> how many did that?
> how many lasted?
> 
> 
> No: Cean, Rey, Big show, Miz, Rio, HHH,
> 
> how many TOP level pepole, swithc their thing and STILL are as big as they where if not bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> You missunderstand, I'm saying all gimmick changes that chnage a SET guy form his thing to another one tend to fail.


Mate what the fuck are you on about? Your talking shit. And you're spelling offends me.

The promo points towards Jericho (however I don't think it's him) a LOT more than taker. The only thing that hints to taker is the fact that we all know he will return at some point, and most of his returns feature vignettes. Other than that what is there to suggest taker? Its a mysterious, cryptic promo which is shown by hacking into the titantron. It's up jerichos street to pull something like that off, but it says it will be the end of the world, unless a completely new gimmick I don't think it's Jericho, unless he's not alone.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pdbq said:


> Mate what the fuck are you on about? *Your* talking shit. And *you're* spelling offends me.


Good one bro.


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Rayfu, after your riposte to buffalochipster, I have to say that I agree with everything he said to you.

99 is a pretty solid number. Saying it's a percentage (I assume you mean this by 'precent') doesn't change the fact that it's a number, and a pretty solid one.

Oh, and being a youngster would at least excuse your spelling.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Mate what the fuck are you on about?


Taker.



> And you're spelling offends me.


I'm truely sorry your offended by someone not being able to spell.

Not even going to adress the "talking" remark, as there is no point to.



> The promo points towards Jericho (however I don't think it's him) a LOT more than taker.


 no it dont



> The only thing that hints to taker is the fact that we all know he will return at some point, and most of his returns feature vignettes. Other than that what is there to suggest taker? Its a mysterious, cryptic promo which is shown by hacking into the titantron.


And how many times has undertaker "dim" the lights, put his messgae on the tron, and had vidios apear out of no where? almsot evrye signle freaking time.

ALso another thing is, it has a very "undertaker" vibe, no one notices it, even when it "hacks" the others, no one mettions it, it slikes its not even there, so it seems to be supernatural.







> It's up jerichos street to pull something like that off,


Not really no.



> but it says it will be the end of the world, unless a completely new gimmick I don't think it's Jericho, unless he's not alone.


End fo the world could very well be Undertaker talk, look it COULD be Y2J, hell it can be anyone, I'm just almsot competly sure its going to be Taker


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Rayfu, after your riposte to buffalochipster, I have to say that I agree with everything he said to you.


If spelling some how magically makes my post more right then maybe other wise it should not matter.
Yes I suck at spelling but you know what? its just like the thing you suck at for me.



> 99 is a pretty solid number. Saying it's a percentage (I assume you mean this by 'precent') doesn't change the fact that it's a number, and a pretty solid one.


Not when you see I put "about" which is a key word for guessing, its an estimate, I.E NOT a solid number.




> Oh, and being a youngster would at least excuse your spelling.


Would just not being good at English do it?
Some people suck at math, sports, reading, me? spelling.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Year 2012
2nd
January


----------



## pdbq

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> Taker.
> 
> 
> I'm truely sorry your offended by someone not being able to spell.
> 
> Not even going to adress the "talking" remark, as there is no point to.
> 
> no it dont
> 
> 
> And how many times has undertaker "dim" the lights, put his messgae on the tron, and had vidios apear out of no where? almsot evrye signle freaking time.
> 
> ALso another thing is, it has a very "undertaker" vibe, no one notices it, even when it "hacks" the others, no one mettions it, it slikes its not even there, so it seems to be supernatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really no.
> 
> 
> End fo the world could very well be Undertaker talk, look it COULD be Y2J, hell it can be anyone, I'm just almsot competly sure its going to be Taker


You're an idiot. I'm not going to waste my time on you.


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe in TLC they will air a new video to clear things up and give us more information...


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bloodbath said:


> Year 2012
> 2nd
> January


2012

*20*his streak this year, 12, his 12 match was at XX where he fought Kane.



See I can do it to.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Epididymis said:


> Lol it's definitely not Shane & Steph. They wouldn't build up all this hype just for them. Let's just stick to the Jericho/Undertaker theory because it's pretty much guaranteed that it's either one of them or maybe even both.


So you're saying that WWE, a company owned by the McMahons wouldn't overhype the return of 2 McMahons?



If it is Jericho, I wonder if he'll use the "king of the world" theme.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After seeing the latest thing I think it's either Shane/Stephanie or Undertaker/McCool


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> Not when you see I put "about" which is a key word for guessing, its an estimate, I.E NOT a solid number.


then dont use "99%" if your actual estimation is nowhere near it...it makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> then dont use "99%" if your actual estimation is nowhere near it...it makes you look like a fool.


Where did I say it was no where near it? its close if I had to bet it be 15 or so away

how many can you name that swtiched form a hugh ghimick to another and it workd?

turning heel to face dont count, for this to be y2j it has to be a big chnage


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the clues from each promo are "it begins", "second", "look within", "control" so it is suppose to tell us from that....And since none of us know who it truly is and the whole Jericho/Taker thing has been beaten to death I will just throw someone new into the mix............


Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would not be oposed to it being Y2J, but as it stands 
A. he has no hisotry with this kind of thing
B. there is nothing saying he has signed with WWE as far as I know
C. WM is comming up its bout time for taker to show up
D. it screams taker
E. Why would they change his ghimikc so much?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> Guys it's Taker here's some reasons why i think it's Taker .
> 
> 1. The same creepy noises have been played in last years 21/2/11 promos and this years 2/1/12 promos that couldn't be coincidence . It's in all 4 of the promos currently running and the last 2 return promos of the 21/1/11 vignettes .
> 
> 2. Eerie deep scary feel to the vignettes that is Takers style , Jericho or the Mcmahons as far as I can remember are not associated with anything like this.
> 
> *3. The wording used , Vengeance , familiar force , Destruction , Render his anger with fury , Taker is the superstar that cause fear and destruction the WWE , I can't for the life me ever associate these with Jerciho or any of the other names mentioned .*
> 
> 4. Triple H said on his promo this week " that the streak was gone " i'm telling you all this is what Taker is coming back to reclaim ie the vignettes where the little boy says he "will come to claim what is his" . That line from Triple H basically explained something we've all been wondering about .
> 
> 5.The 4th promo the boy says " what will be the sign of my forthcoming , she will tell you for she holds the mystery of my rebirth , my arrival " . This is talking about Takers change of persona the WWE is pushing at us recently about Taker being carried out of the ring for the first time ever lately , Taker will be reborn as to what i'm unsure . Also she HOLDS the mystery of my arrival , Takers powers where held in Paul Bearers hands for years in the form of an URN , this could be some refrence to an URN or some similar supernatural object .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my first point sorry if I didn't explain enough folks , but on the 3rd 21/2/12 promo when the candle gets blown out you hear a very distinctive sound in the vignette , and on the 2nd 21/2/12 promo when Taker magically appears at the door of the cabin the sound happens again . Now in all 4 of the 2/1/12 vignettes this year we have the sound again it's at the very start of the 1st promo then thrown in the other promos somewhere .
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully some people don't think i'm blabbering on again lol . Can't wait for this return


Totally agree with this point bolded above. 
*To the others thinking it's Jericho:* There's no way in hell it's him, he's not in any way intimidating to any wrestlers in the WWE, he's always been the cowardly heel. I don't care if he can change gimmick or what, he's still not tall, muscular or intimidating enough to have the above quoted words associated with him!

It's most likely Taker with an altered gimmick maybe. Can't think of anyone else credible. Good post by the guy quoted above too.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think it is dead balls! hope when he returns he cuts more promos....the silent taker is really stale IMO


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> but that is PRECISELY what happens...give or take a promo/tune-up match. It's showing more and more that you're just a Taker mark vehemently defending your favorite star. Taker's big return last year was preceded by a Triple H return and an Undertaker return in which they looked at each other and then looked at the Wrestlemania logo. THATS SOME EPIC FUCKING BUILD UP RIGHT THERE!!!!111!1111111!!!!!




*Look at my name i'm obviously a Taker fan !! I'm just pointing out what I think and to me it all screams of Taker . Don't get me wrong I won't be disappointed if it's not . That's the thing if 2 SUPERSTARS are good enough a 5 minute promo is just as good as 2 not so great, not so over SUPERSTARS cutting promos that are just not adequate ! The SUPERSTAR makes the promo , the promo doesn't make the SUPERSTAR IMO . *


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Totally agree with this point bolded above.
> *To the others thinking it's Jericho:* There's no way in hell it's him, he's not in any way intimidating to any wrestlers in the WWE, he's always been the cowardly heel. I don't care if he can change gimmick or what, he's still not tall, muscular or intimidating enough to have the above quoted words associated with him!
> 
> It's most likely Taker with an altered gimmick maybe. Can't think of anyone else credible. Good post by the guy quoted above too.




*Thanks mate much appreciated . I can't think of anyone credible either these promos are EPIC and they're for an EPIC return. As you've quite rightly pointed out Jericho was never dominant no matter which way you look at it .*


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MCote900 said:


> the clues from each promo are "it begins", "second", "look within", "control" so it is suppose to tell us from that....And since none of us know who it truly is and the whole Jericho/Taker thing has been beaten to death I will just throw someone new into the mix............
> 
> 
> Muhammad Hassan


I would honestly LOL so hard if his music played.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if it's.....

Stone Cold lol

might as well throw someone new into the mix


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Skip Sheffield. And I can't believe I'm only the second person to say that.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kentonbomb said:


> I think it's Skip Sheffield. And I can't believe I'm only the second person to say that.


3rd. I think people are overthinking. the name of the promo. It BEGINS , beginning like a new career like a return. but thats just me I think its skip too.


----------



## Th3JUSTN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dose anyone Remember Mordecai? The "prophet" who was the Exact opposite of Undertaker....who then went on to ECW years later as Kevin Thorn? Well WWE should really do something with that guy, especailly since Masked Kane is back, it would be nice to see a "family" like storyline involving them. Undertaker being Kevins father and the reason why its been so hard for him to make it in the WWE. I thought for awhile that the "It begins" Promo was him. If Im not mistaken I believed he had a female manager...and in the promo it speaks of a "she" and "her" and that they will mark the arrival. But thats just all speculation.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I Be STING!!!*


----------



## xwmstormx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Damnit, I'm now at the point to where I really don't care who it is. The promo's have been well played and the buzz regarding who is returning/debuting has been thoroughly entertaining thus far.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People are reading too deep between the lines. It is one of two individuals, Chris Jericho or The Undertaker, the most likely outcome being the latter.


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, if it turns out to be The Undertaker, I'll be a little dissapointed.
Cause after Triple H calling him out on last RAW, I much rather have The Undertaker return at TLC. His enterance alone would be more then enough to distract Triple H so that Nash takes advantage and gets the win.

Then they can end Triple H vs Nash at Royal Rumble and have a good 60 days to focus just Triple H vs The Undertaker if that is what they want for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone thought about the ball, The girl holding the ball and dropping it etc. It seems like it may be significant, does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Jericho I think. I doubt that they'll have the Undertaker revert back to creepy little girls promos after the whole Johnny Cash Last Outlaw badassery.


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Has anyone thought about the ball, The girl holding the ball and dropping it etc. It seems like it may be significant, does anyone have any thoughts on this?


Yeah, it's the WWE ironicly telling us they are gonna drop the ball so badly on this one.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Are we going to start the yearly Sting vs. Undertaker mayhem again?


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm going with Jericho and Stephanie McMahon. Why?

Jericho because of all the reasons everyone said. The number 1 reason to me is the globe. "Best in the World"

Stephanie because the girl in the video is ALWAYS playing with a ball/basketball. And everybody knows....basketballs DONT HOLD GRUDGES. The two of them feuded for the longest time, but now they are working together because Stephanie doesn't hold a grudge.

That is my two sense. Someone may have already mentioned this.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cavarti said:


> Yeah, it's the WWE ironicly telling us they are gonna drop the ball so badly on this one.


+1

In all honesty my true opinion is that it is just The Undertaker. I wasn't active on the forums last year but when those promos came about I knew it was Taker. I started seeing people talk about Sting today and decided to look it up, I can't believe people thought that last year. This one isn't obvious like last years one but I do think it will just be Taker. Would love this all to actually mean something and there has been a lot of good speculation in here if you weed through the garbage was surprised nobody mentioned the ball as it has been a main part of the focus.







Has anyone else noticed in this promo on the kids button sleeves at around 00:15 it looks like DX on his buttons?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Has anyone thought about the ball, The girl holding the ball and dropping it etc. It seems like it may be significant, does anyone have any thoughts on this?


it's stephanie dropping the ball with regards to poor booking 

edit: and NO those buttons dont say DX, it's literally your mind playing tricks on you.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> it's stephanie dropping the ball with regards to poor booking
> 
> edit: *and NO those buttons dont say DX, it's literally your mind playing tricks on you*.


On closer inspection I think you're right, Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it has to be pretty big now. WWE must have known all the controversy around this and all the speculation that was going to happen which means they must have someone that is either a)worth all the hype or b) unexpected or unpredictable. Undertaker fits neither of those categories.

Either that and i'm totally wrong and they didn't anticipate the hype around this, or just didn't care it would let people down.


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I think it has to be pretty big now. WWE must have known all the controversy around this and all the speculation that was going to happen which means they must have someone that is either a)worth all the hype or b) unexpected or unpredictable. Undertaker fits neither of those categories.
> 
> Either that and i'm totally wrong and they didn't anticipate the hype around this, or just didn't care it would let people down.


We said this last year; "It's too much hype for another Taker return". Though I do agree, I doubt it's Undertaker. But I won't be surprised if it is. Pretty much sums it up right there. I'm hoping for a Jericho, however I think it's something to do with Stephanie perhaps with Shane.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the rebirth word made it clear it isn't for taker
yes they can do somthing like what they did with kane but taker is a different case he doesn't need a resurrection or a rebirth


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The fuck is taker going to do till mania..i can't see his broken down body doing matches leading up till mania nor do i see three months of promos and no matches so i doubt its him.

Its jericho doing a doomsday 2012 gimmick as a take off his y2j he debuted with...you heard it first here kids.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've lost almost all interest in this now, it's taking too long without an obvious hint.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> the rebirth word made it clear it isn't for taker
> yes they can do somthing like what they did with kane but taker is a different case he doesn't need a resurrection or a rebirth


rebirth can also mean rought to life, and ehhh they always "bring him back to life"
so no its not clear.



> The fuck is taker going to do till mania..i can't see his broken down body doing matches leading up till mania nor do i see three months of promos and no matches so i doubt its him.


Taker has done stuff like that before, as have others.



> Its jericho doing a doomsday 2012 gimmick as a take off his y2j he debuted with...you heard it first here kids.


And why him? what there says its him or even can be him?


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> I've lost almost all interest in this now, it's taking too long without an obvious hint.


I think it was rumored that the obvious hint is supposed to come on next weeks Raw.

Anyways, I'm just going to put my expectations at the very lowest for now and expect nothing more than another Undertaker return. This way I won't be quite as disappointed come January 2nd if nothing surprising happens.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm pretty stumped.. Each week the video makes it seem less like Jericho. Would be pretty hard to be Shane while he's in China doing work. And I'm not sure Undertaker is ready to return this early, plus it would be nice for WWE to do this videos for someone other than him for once.

I hope the clue next week doesn't give it away completely. I think for once most of us are confused and have no idea what's going to happen. I personally think it would be good if we had no idea and then on Jan 2nd we're all surprised on who it is. 

If it's not Taker/Jericho, and it's almost impossible for it to be Shane, who else would it be? Who is actually big enough to have this type of return? Not many big stars that are available for return. Only person I can think of is Vince.


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> The fuck is taker going to do till mania..i can't see his broken down body doing matches leading up till mania nor do i see three months of promos and no matches so i doubt its him.
> 
> *Its jericho doing a doomsday 2012 gimmick as a take off his y2j he debuted with...you heard it first here kids.*


You're probably right. I think it'll be a hybrid of his past two gimmicks.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> I'm pretty stumped.. Each week the video makes it seem less like Jericho. Would be pretty hard to be Shane while he's in China doing work. And I'm not sure Undertaker is ready to return this early, plus it would be nice for WWE to do this videos for someone other than him for once.
> 
> I hope the clue next week doesn't give it away completely. I think for once most of us are confused and have no idea what's going to happen. I personally think it would be good if we had no idea and then on Jan 2nd we're all surprised on who it is.
> 
> If it's not Taker/Jericho, and it's almost impossible for it to be Shane, *who else would it be? Who is actually big enough to have this type of return?* Not many big stars that are available for return. Only person I can think of is Vince.


Lesnar or Baptista.


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> I would not be oposed to it being Y2J, but as it stands
> *A. he has no hisotry with this kind of thing*
> B. there is nothing saying he has signed with WWE as far as I know
> C. WM is comming up its bout time for taker to show up
> D. it screams taker
> E. Why would they change his ghimikc so much?


Actually Jericho's last return promo (Save.Us.222) was very similar in a sense that it would interupt randomly during the show with static.....






Also the name Jericho is a biblical name as is The Walls of Jericho which is in the bible;....so some of the biblical talk in the promo could be a clue.....And in the Save.Us.222 promo a lot of biblical words flash in the screen and I think one was a bible verse, that if you look it up in the bible, led to the Walls of Jericho....Not saying it is him, just saying that those are two things that tie the promo to him.

Also the last time he return there were no mentions of him signing with WWE(for some reason WWE and Jericho are always good at keeping that hush hush)


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Actually Jericho's last return promo (Save.Us.222) was very similar in a sense that it would interupt randomly during the show with static.....


Undertaker did this long before Y2J



> Also the name Jericho is a biblical name as is The Walls of Jericho which is in the bible;....so some of the biblical talk in the promo could be a clue.....And in the Save.Us.222 promo a lot of biblical words flash in the screen and I think one was a bible verse, that if you look it up in the bible, led to the Walls of Jericho....Not saying it is him, just saying that those are two things that tie the promo to him.


I think this is just like the 
Year 2012
jan
2
thing, chance, though your right that may be a VAUGE chances it sihm



> Also the last time he return there were no mentions of him signing with WWE(for some reason WWE and Jericho are always good at keeping that hush hush)


And yet we cant deny that undertaker dose this evrey time, and evrey time peole say 
"its not him, it has to be someone eles"

I'm just not setting my self up to be disaopointed, if he dose apear you might very well hear me mark out


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe its a new wrestler? Do the promos say a RETURN?


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



StarzNBarz said:


> Maybe its a new wrestler? Do the promos say a RETURN?


Yes, also says claims whats his ad a few other things


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



StarzNBarz said:


> Maybe its a new wrestler? Do the promos say a RETURN?


The promos say a "familiar force" is coming back to take what is theirs. It could mean a lot of things really, since the promos are written in prose. The "familiar force" could just be power or domination or whatever the fuck.

I think the biggest indicator that it's almost certainly a return is the fact that debuting a new talent with this much hype and a mysterious viral video campaign going into the Road to Wrestlemania is asking for that guy to be completely shit on out of disappointment.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Andy from Tough Enough!!!!!!


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

... if it turns out to be true, I will hunt you down. Don’t worry, nothing personal, just you are the only person who is involved with the events of me finding out that I can touch 

I think Undertake simply cause EVREY freaking time its something like this its always him, I dont think WWE has it in them to e anyone but him


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Lesnar or Baptista.


Lesnar is not coming back, not now at least


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you think about it, "it begins" and "control" suggest that there will be a power struggle and whoever this is is who Ace has been texting all this time and who Nash was working for. My own opinion is Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley but seeing as it is a boy in the promos and he says "when she allows it" I take that to mean Stephanie will unveil whoever on Jan 2nd, my own thoughts are it is Y2J. I had thought Shane at one point but Im not sure they would want so much hype for a non wrestling personality as this would be a dissapointment to many fans. Nothing says Taker to me other than the fact its creepy but "it begins" and "control" is nothing to do with Taker, if it turns out to be him then Vince will have succesfully trolled us all.


----------



## lestervai

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mordecai


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think Im gonna stick with Batista!!


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

idk, for some reason I gave this some thought tonight and I havent completely ruled out the return of a stable...Definitely not DX, but I wouldnt be shocked if it was a Nexus/Corre/Corporation/Ministry promo...I'm not even going to get into whether those predictions are right or wrong, but I really dont think we should be quick to rule out a stable.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Isn't Jericho still planning on touring with his band for a few more months? If this is the case than it's obviously not him. I don't know how WWE would make an agreement with him while also Jericho informing his band and keeping everything so quiet at the same time. I have my serious doubts that it's going to be Jericho but I'm trying to not think too much into it because he's the guy I want to see return in the ring more than anybody else and that includes Stone Cold or Undertaker or whoever else. Stone Cold shouldn't even be an option but you get my point. Hopes are high so WWE please don't fuck this up.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Lesnar is not coming back, not now at least


Says who?

You his best mate?


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

jerichos touring the UK in june so it's unlikely to be him


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That kid needs some cold medicine.

His nose is all blocked up.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Werb-Jericho said:


> jerichos touring the UK in june so it's unlikely to be him


This is another reason why I have my doubts regarding Jericho's return. His group is also releasing a new album February 2012 which is just a month after this mysterious person makes his appearance. If he returns on January 2nd and his album comes out the next month will that be good for his band in general? I would think he'd be touring or advertising the band in some other type of way. Jericho seems to be way too committed to his group at the time to make a return which is actually quite sad if you think about it. You are 41 years old Jericho and your days are numbered while being presented a huge opportunity here. You can perform in a band for the rest of your life but unfortunately you probally only have one more solid run in your WWE career so take advantage of it.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has no tour dates set up - he said on Twitter he's planning them but that could easily be something to throw everyone off the scent


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just saw these videos for the first time. It's not Jericho, it's too dark for him. That creepy little girl - it's Steph.


----------



## musclehead

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My guess would be the secret General Manager that everyone has forgot about.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Macho Man...


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> When asked on his Twitter account about whether or not Fozzy will be "in the studio anytime soon", Chris Jericho revealed that they will be working from January until March.


Starting to look more and more like it's not Jericho.


----------



## hookupskid85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Chris Benoit. What?


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hookupskid85 said:


> It's Chris Benoit. What?


What!


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Raven will return on January 2.






"Quoth The Raven, Nevermore"


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think this whole dark thing screams out Undertaker but the simple fact is the video is very odd if it's an undertaker video, what with the whole girl and boy.

I'm wondering if maybe it's a return of Shane and Stephanie although I think that would be a massive anti-climax lol

The post above says Raven which in many ways would make sense but I didn't think Raven ever seemed to appeal to the mainstream fans of the WWE and didn't exactly set the WWE alight when he was here last. 

It really is a mystery and they've obviously made it very hard to tell who it is on purpose, I'm quite interested to see what this whole angle is


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is somthing WWE have planned for a very long time. Every word in that promo has been chosen for a reason. I believe its Jericho as "Things will never be the same, again" is quoted.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Starting to look more and more like it's not Jericho.


Jericho mentions on Twitter that he'll be away for the exact dates that make up the RTWM, convenient.


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Xander45 said:


> Jericho mentions on Twitter that he'll be away for the exact dates that make up the RTWM, convenient.


Ooh... I smell a spanner in the works. I had leaned back to Taker and now you have unleaned me. I don't like being unleaned. I like to be lean as much as possible.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Anark said:


> Ooh... I smell a spanner in the works. I had leaned back to Taker and now you have unleaned me. I don't like being unleaned. I like to be lean as much as possible.


Nothing beats a good lean. Also nice avatar, I watched Akira for the first time last night and I can safely say I had no idea what was going on for large parts of it. Really liked it though.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Zach Gowen. It Begins is *42* seconds Long. Zach=*4* letters. No second name, Only first- and last name. *42*. Second 2012 is *43* seconds long. Gowen is *28* years old. He's born *30.3*. So 2+8+30+3=*43*. Look Withing is *44* seconds long. When Gowen debuted, he was Hulk Hogan's friend. Hogan is now *58* years old. The Day when Gowen debuted, was 3/15/03. So 1+5+3+2+3=*14*. 58-14=*44*.

That Child is wearing big shoes. Hulk Hogan's signature move was big boot.

Sorry my bad English, my 1st language is Finnish.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

...


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Xander45 said:


> Nothing beats a good lean. Also nice avatar, I watched Akira for the first time last night and I can safely say I had no idea what was going on for large parts of it. Really liked it though.


Me neither the first few times I watched it. Fucking ace though, probably my favourite manga.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> It's Zach Gowen. It Begins is *42* seconds Long. Zach=*4* letters. No second name, Only first- and last name. *42*. Second 2012 is *43* seconds long. Gowen is *28* years old. He's born *30.3*. So 2+8+30+3=*43*. Look Withing is *44* seconds long. When Gowen debuted, he was Hulk Hogan's friend. Hogan is now *58* years old. The Day when Gowen debuted, was 3/15/03. So 1+5+3+2+3=*14*. 58-14=*44*.
> 
> That Child is wearing big shoes. Hulk Hogan's signature move was big boot.
> 
> Sorry my bad English, my 1st language is Finnish.


This is the first poster that made an account in 2011 that I like. Friends, take notes. You are a smart man, smart man.


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its Chris Jericho as Y2J and then poss a heel turn for either CM Punk or Jericho because they are going to have a 'Best in the World' feud
-2nd Coming = Jericho
-(Y ) year
(2) 2nd
(J) january
-the little boy is quoting from the bible he is quoting "jericho" 
-the little girl is a metaphor for punk
-the little boys' writing is "the best in the world," the little girl is copying... i.e punk is copying jericho

CASE CLOSED.

P.S I promise that HHH will be injured by someone and then HHH will return and THIS time undertaker will interupt HHH's return and they will have a wrestlemania match again just like HBK.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Red Brood said:


> its Chris Jericho as Y2J and then poss a heel turn for either CM Punk or Jericho because they are going to have a 'Best in the World' feud
> -2nd Coming = Jericho
> -(Y ) year
> (2) 2nd
> (J) january
> -the little boy is quoting from the bible he is quoting "jericho"
> -the little girl is a metaphor for punk
> -the little boys' writing is "the best in the world," the little girl is copying... i.e punk is copying jericho
> 
> CASE CLOSED.
> 
> P.S I promise that HHH will be injured by someone and then HHH will return and THIS time undertaker will interupt HHH's return and they will have a wrestlemania match again just like HBK.


Oh gee, you obviously haven't watched Raw this week.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Red Brood said:


> its Chris Jericho as Y2J and then poss a heel turn for either CM Punk or Jericho because they are going to have a 'Best in the World' feud
> -2nd Coming = Jericho
> -(Y ) year
> (2) 2nd
> (J) january
> -the little boy is quoting from the bible he is quoting "jericho"
> -the little girl is a metaphor for punk
> -the little boys' writing is "the best in the world," the little girl is copying... i.e punk is copying jericho
> 
> CASE CLOSED.
> 
> P.S I promise that HHH will be injured by someone and then HHH will return and THIS time undertaker will interupt HHH's return and they will have a wrestlemania match again just like HBK.


CASE RE-OPENED 
it's not Jericho...those reasons are tenuous at best


----------



## MOX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Red Brood said:


> its Chris Jericho as Y2J and then poss a heel turn for either CM Punk or Jericho because they are going to have a 'Best in the World' feud
> -2nd Coming = Jericho
> -(Y ) year
> (2) 2nd
> (J) january
> -the little boy is quoting from the bible he is quoting "jericho"
> -the little girl is a metaphor for punk
> -the little boys' writing is "the best in the world," the little girl is copying... i.e punk is copying jericho
> 
> CASE CLOSED.
> 
> P.S I promise that HHH will be injured by someone and then HHH will return and THIS time undertaker will interupt HHH's return and they will have a wrestlemania match again just like HBK.


Whoa. De ja vu...


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has no one noticed that they have re-used sounds out of the 21/2/11 promos for the undertaker.

I don't think it will be taker but they have used exactly the same sound here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvoZa0aKmP0 0:13 to 0:15

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwYbhlSem9A&feature=related 1:21 to 1:24

I'm hoping that isn't just me and that is the exact same sound.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






^Proof it is Jericho, it can't be anyone else.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That video is utterly recockulous. Also, Prophet.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

First off all of those 
year
2
jan
thing is just chance even if it is him

2nd that vid says a lot of things that are untrue, #1 the girl is NOT copying the guy
#2 a lot of his things he says "must mean" when it dose not, its him sayin what he thinks it means, Undertaker may return to claim his spot at WM

3rd and last off, 2:00, "there was no body there at first but then a girl and boy apears" means its Y2J?

yeah.... no.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> ^Proof it is Jericho, it can't be anyone else.


This video is fucking retarded and anyone that believes it is also a retard. It fucking CONTRADICTS ITSELF IN THE VIDEO. First it says it's Jericho but then it says it could be Shane? WTF LOL.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Check this video out and tell me it doesn't remind you of the "It begins" video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-cjliqTrTo


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So does anybody think next week, the video will end with the camera turning to what the boy is writing, and it says "Best In The World"...with the girl looking over his shoulder?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> Check this video out and tell me it doesn't remind you of the "It begins" video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-cjliqTrTo


someone posted it earlier in the thread, it seems plausible.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm going with my gut and saying its the Undertaker. 

Though, what I think is funny is that recently Batista has been taking shots at the PG product, and they keep putting over in the video that "it will be the end of the world as you know it". Or it "will never be the same again". Very unlikely that it's Batista, but I think it's a funny coincidence.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That little girl is so fucking creepy.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it is undertaker then i think, contradictory to the video, things will be the same...


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont even think Y2K will change anything, we know he is going on tour so even if it is him, he wont stay for long.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man if it's anyone other than Jericho I'm going to be pretty pissed, no one other than Jericho deserves this kind of build, not Taker, not anyone else.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why dose he? how is he that great?

I mean its one thing to say he deserves it but another to say NO one eles dose.

Y2J is a good guy, but is he really "that" good?


----------



## Lidodido

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hey, just thought of one thing. Who says it's a guy? Lately it's been about "she".

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but what about Kharma? Remember her first promos with the evil laughter and just being twisted and evil?

Sure, the Diva's division probably wouldn't get such huge attention, but who knows, they might just be trying to make it interesting again.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it says "he" mutiple times.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its obviously jericho:


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So how many others do you think have said those same words?


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So, they updated Jericho's WWE Bio page. Check out the last few paragraphs. They weren't there the last time I checked about a month ago. Interesting....

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwealumni/chrisjericho


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If that is true I may be inclined to agree but forgive me if I dont take it as 100% with out proof 

(nothing aginst you or anything)
Then again watch it be WWE screwing with us and ends up like the giant Egg

Then again it could be they may be working on a blue ray for him


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone think there's an allusion of some sort to the seven days of creation? I thought maybe since there will likely be six promos until the debut which will make seven including the debut that there may be some correlation.


----------



## Humph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jorajatt said:


> So, they updated Jericho's WWE Bio page. Check out the last few paragraphs. They weren't there the last time I checked about a month ago. Interesting....
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwealumni/chrisjericho





> Upon returning to WWE, Jericho expressed his extreme dissatisfaction for not being given enough respect or opportunities for the World Heavyweight Championship. He even went so far as to call his treatment a "conspiracy." But while his attitude changed, his ability to win titles did not. In his last run with WWE, the nefarious Superstar enjoyed reigns as Unified Tag Team Champion with Edge and Big Show and became a six-time World Champion at No Way Out in 2010.
> 
> On Raw on Sept. 27, Jericho was punted in the head by Randy Orton and stretchered from the arena. The loudmouth has not been seen in a WWE ring since this brutal incident, but don't be surprised if Jericho makes another thrilling return some day soon.


I really didn't think it was jericho after the last promo but I don't know now.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> It's Zach Gowen. It Begins is *42* seconds Long. Zach=*4* letters. No second name, Only first- and last name. *42*. Second 2012 is *43* seconds long. Gowen is *28* years old. He's born *30.3*. So 2+8+30+3=*43*. Look Withing is *44* seconds long. When Gowen debuted, he was Hulk Hogan's friend. Hogan is now *58* years old. The Day when Gowen debuted, was 3/15/03. So 1+5+3+2+3=*14*. 58-14=*44*.
> 
> That Child is wearing big shoes. Hulk Hogan's signature move was big boot.
> 
> Sorry my bad English, my 1st language is Finnish.


I Found More:
-Kid is Right-handed. Gowen have only right leg. 
-4 Swings, Gowen's last appearance happened -04.
-There's a lot raining. Rain=I Ran. No1 can run with one leg. 
-"It Begins"=Big set in. Gowen got contract to WWE against Big Show
-Big Show=Big *set* in. Set=show.

4th video is named CONTROL:


> "Former WWE star Zach Gowen stated in an interview with Alex Marvez that he recently completed rehab. He took WWE up on their offer to help any former talents with substance abuse issues. Gowen was treated for drugs and alcohol and said that things spun out of *control* shortly after he was fired from WWE back in 2004."


And:



Wsupden said:


> This is the first poster that made an account in 2011 that I like. Friends, take notes. You are a smart man, smart man.


Thanks a lot, I appreciate that.


----------



## CM7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

While I sincerely hope it IS Jericho, it is probably going to be Undertaker.... However, I dont believe this is wishful thinking, just an observation...

While I'm 99% sure its going to be Undertaker, there's no way its a coincidence about the (Y)2012 (2)2nd (J)January ... its a DIRECT reference. So whether its like the Sting/Taker videos where it *apparently* started out as a Sting promo or whether WWE just wants to piss its fans off even more remains to be seen... On the other hand, if it is Jericho... nice.


----------



## tonytheknight

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

these promos being for a single superstar like Jericho or Undertaker seems too obvious. I'm starting to think that they may be for a new 2012 faction and each promo isn't for the same guy but each is for a different member of the faction.

*Itbegins* - this faction member a new superstar starting his wwe career.Seth Rollins(Tyler Black) would be a good choice, he has the talent to take the current main eventers and he is a 'familiar force' to any true wrestling fan(ROH) but not to the casuals or kids that don't understand the promos anyway.

*Second* - This could be for the group's main event leader (Jericho, Batista, ETC) Making a return to the WWE. 'Things will never be the same again' sounds like a Jericho quote but also Batista has been bashing the current state of the WWE and may want to turn wrestling back to the way it used to be.

*Lookwithin* - Don't look within the video for clues but look within the WWE roster for clues of who this member is as they are seen on TV every week. Rtruth started the talks about a conspiracy!, Who is Johnny Ace always Texting?, Who is Nash really working for?, Who on the WWE board has more Pull than Vince the owner of the Company?

*Control* - The Masterminds of the Faction. Steph and Shane are the best guests as they want control of the family business from HHH,Johnny Ace, ETC.
This could also be for another returning main eventer and the 'she' is Vickie Guerrero. After Swagger has failed her many times and Ziggler loses the US Title she fires both of them and 'beckons' the return of her new main event talent.

This is just a out the box guest and I maybe totally wrong about 1-2-12. But with Vince and WWE creative nothing can be ruled out and on that monday we all may be disappointed or marking the F--- out!!!!


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it ends up being Taker then I will be really pissed.....It is common knowledge that Taker returns around Wrestlemania time every year.....Just a waste of time and effort on these promos to promote a guy that everybody knows will return regardless...


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lidodido said:


> Hey, just thought of one thing. Who says it's a guy? Lately it's been about "she".
> 
> Don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but what about Kharma? Remember her first promos with the evil laughter and just being twisted and evil?
> 
> Sure, the Diva's division probably wouldn't get such huge attention, but who knows, they might just be trying to make it interesting again.


It says "Him" or "his" multiple times in the videos. Unless Kharma left WWE for drastic surgery, it's not her.


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^^^Plus with her leaving in the spring due to pregnancy it is unlikely it is her since she would have had her baby in the winter(Dec/Jan/Feb) and would need 3 months of maternity leave so she wont be back until next spring/summer....


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> Man if it's anyone other than Jericho I'm going to be pretty pissed, no one other than Jericho deserves this kind of build, not Taker, not anyone else.


Seriously? He doesn't deserve this type of build, he did for the other coded video, but this time let it be someone else other than Jericho Or Undertaker. If they return I will be dissapointed. It's going to be so predictable.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Really considering Jericho now since the recent promo said 'to claim what is rightfully his, and it will be never be the same again'

But then again.. it also said 'she will reveal when I return'

Now I gotta wait 48 hours for the next promo


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tonytheknight said:


> these promos being for a single superstar like Jericho or Undertaker seems too obvious. I'm starting to think that they may be for a new 2012 faction and each promo isn't for the same guy but each is for a different member of the faction.
> 
> *Itbegins* - this faction member a new superstar starting his wwe career.Seth Rollins(Tyler Black) would be a good choice, he has the talent to take the current main eventers and he is a 'familiar force' to *any true wrestling fan(ROH) but not to the casuals or kids that don't understand the promos anyway.*
> 
> *Second* - This could be for the group's main event leader (Jericho, Batista, ETC) Making a return to the WWE. 'Things will never be the same again' sounds like a Jericho quote but also Batista has been bashing the current state of the WWE and may want to turn wrestling back to the way it used to be.
> 
> *Lookwithin* - Don't look within the video for clues but look within the WWE roster for clues of who this member is as they are seen on TV every week. Rtruth started the talks about a conspiracy!, Who is Johnny Ace always Texting?, Who is Nash really working for?, Who on the WWE board has more Pull than Vince the owner of the Company?
> 
> *Control* - The Masterminds of the Faction. Steph and Shane are the best guests as they want control of the family business from HHH,Johnny Ace, ETC.
> This could also be for another returning main eventer and the 'she' is Vickie Guerrero. After Swagger has failed her many times and Ziggler loses the US Title she fires both of them and 'beckons' the return of her new main event talent.
> 
> This is just a out the box guest and I maybe totally wrong about 1-2-12. But with Vince and WWE creative nothing can be ruled out and on that monday we all may be disappointed or marking the F--- out!!!!


Thats really condescending of you to say that but I cant really take someone seriously when they cant tell the difference between guest and guess.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Seriously? He doesn't deserve this type of build, he did for the other coded video, but this time let it be someone else other than Jericho Or Undertaker. If they return I will be dissapointed. It's going to be so predictable.


Well Taker returns every year, he has video packagers every year, so it's gotten old, We haven't seen Jericho for awhile and he's more entertaining than Taker so yeah it better be Y2J.


----------



## Luxie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Either Simon Dean, Hassan, Mordecai, or Sean O'Haire.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't know why people keep thinking it's Jericho. These videos are too dark for him. I'm pretty sure that creepy girl is Stephanie, and that boy - well, maybe even Jeircho, but highly unlikely, IMO. Maybe Shane? Or Vince?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JoeRulz said:


> I don't know why people keep thinking it's Jericho. These videos are too dark for him. I'm pretty sure that creepy girl is Stephanie, and that boy - well, maybe even Jeircho, but highly unlikely, IMO. Maybe Shane? Or Vince?


I don't want Jericho or Undertaker being the return for the promo. Someone completely from left field.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The 4th promo which says I won't return until she says so, I'm starting to lean to either Vince or Shane to start a new era in the wwe. Most likely Vince


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it might be Stephanie and Shane/Vince but as long as it isn't The Undertaker I'll probably be happy


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

would love it to be shane and steph but not seeing shane making a return atm seen as he is busy as ceo with his company in china, if i'm not mistaken
with all the references to she though, anyone other than steph would be a let down imo


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> would love it to be shane and steph but not seeing shane making a return atm seen as he is busy as ceo with his company in china, if i'm not mistaken
> with all the references to she though, anyone other than steph would be a let down imo


Maybe Vince and Linda. But why not just save Jericho's return for the rumble. And Undertaker for a surprise return. I want something big on the 2 of Janurary


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't see it being linda tbh , she was never really the centre of things and talk about an anti climax though i'm always open for a Mr.McMahon return 

Linda is wanting to try run for senate again isn't she so no chance in hell  she is coming back 
I wouldn't be too fussed if it was either jericho or taker but I'd rather it be someone else


----------



## icecreamsandstuff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They wouldn't hype up a "return" for Vince/Shane like this. No way in hell. Unless Vince comes back and ends the PG era or something idk.

I still think it's Y2J, I think the Undertaker is too obvious, mind you his promos for the last time he returned were obvious as fuck as well.


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



icecreamsandstuff said:


> They wouldn't hype up a "return" for Vince/Shane like this. No way in hell. Unless Vince comes back and ends the PG era or something idk.
> 
> I still think it's Y2J, I think the Undertaker is too obvious, mind you his promos for the last time he returned were obvious as fuck as well.


yeah i don't think it will be shane and steph thats just what i'd mark out for most 
probably is either taker or jericho but i honestly do not know which way to lean 
hopefully wwe won't end up letting us down on the 2nd


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's not jericho or undertaker its got to be a McMahon


----------



## RKO1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brodus Clay.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



icecreamsandstuff said:


> I still think it's Y2J, I think the Undertaker is too obvious, mind you his promos for the last time he returned were obvious as fuck as well.


Didn't stop people thinking it was Sting.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JoeRulz said:


> I don't know why people keep thinking it's Jericho. These videos are too dark for him.


"In a recent online interview to help promote his new book, Undisputed: How To Become The World Champion In 1,372 Easy Steps, Jericho talked about how he would like to reinvent himself as a character performing for the company if or when he ever decides to climb back into the ring.

“When the time comes for me to come back, you’re not going to see the suits and slow-talking Jericho anymore,” Chris Jericho told Alex Marvez, of The Scripps Howard News Service. “Now when you turn on WWE, every heel is talking like that and wearing a suit. I refuse to do it. It’s not about what happened in the past. It’s about reinventing yourself for the future.”


"Jericho recently said in a radio interview that he is sick that current heels are basically copying what he has been doing for the past few years. He was talking about the character he created when he returned in 2008. When he makes his return to wrestling, he says he'll try his best to come up with a whole new kind of character. "I never look back to the past," Jericho said."


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its defintly Jericho

in the first video hear the 00:54 very closely 

"I﻿ am the best in the world at what I do." *0:54
*
It's fucking Jericho 

*Year

2012

January*


----------



## Cynic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

While it was also my first reaction that it was too dark to be Jericho, I also remembered comments he made similar to the ones above. If Jericho does come back, we're going to get a very different Jericho, because he clearly is not satisfied coming back and coasting on his past success. 

I just think Jan. 2 is way too damn early for Undertaker. I don't expect to see him on television again until mid-February at the earliest, if at all.

I'm going to say for now wishfully thinking that it's Jericho. Though I have no fucking clue who the "she" is referring to. 

Whatever it is, kudos to WWE, because I can't figure this shit out at all.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm pretty sure it's Jericho now. Only question is what kind of gimmick & angle this leads him to though.

Only other option it could be is Shane & Steph but i've heard he's pretty busy doing some other stuff so i do not see it being him either really


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DogDay said:


> its defintly Jericho
> 
> in the first video hear the 00:54 very closely
> 
> "I﻿ am the best in the world at what I do." *0:54
> *
> It's fucking Jericho
> 
> *Year
> 
> 2012
> 
> January*


I dont hear it at all, you sure its not just you?

How soft are we taslking here?


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DogDay said:


> its defintly Jericho
> 
> in the first video hear the 00:54 very closely
> 
> "I﻿ am the best in the world at what I do." *0:54
> *
> It's fucking Jericho
> 
> *Year
> 
> 2012
> 
> January*


I think your watching the fanmade version...


----------



## sheamus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> I dont hear it at all, you sure its not just you?
> 
> How soft are we taslking here?


Can't be. He said after 53 seconds, but the first video is only 42 seconds.

I don't think it's The Undertaker. WWE want this to be big, I don't even think it's Chris Jericho.

I want to be surprised, and will not be a surprise if Jericho or Taker coming out. 

In the last video the boy say the girl will say when he returns. Who's that girl?

On the other side, it could all be symbols.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Time to throw another theory out there, "I will come when she allows it" could be refering to Dixie Carter. There are only 3 possible returns from TNA that would merit such hype, Kurt Angle but the way he looks and his age and the fact the promos dont suit him at all suggests not him, Hulk Hogan but again his age and condition means he cant compete so would Vince bring him onboard in a GM capacity or someting like that? I doubt it. That leaves Jeff Hardy, who signed for TNA in January so it makes sense that his contract would end in January, the promos dont really suit him either unless he changes himself quite a bit but you never know and WWE would obviously hype his return up considering the guy can draw better than most. Just a thought to keep your brains overthinking all this mystery. (btw I dont really watch TNA much so Im not 100% on Jeffs situation atm and dont follow their ppvs so dont know if they have him booked past January yet.)


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



sheamus said:


> On the other side, it could all be symbols.


It's this bro.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DogDay said:


> its defintly Jericho
> 
> in the first video hear the 00:54 very closely
> 
> "I﻿ am the best in the world at what I do." *0:54
> *
> It's fucking Jericho
> 
> *Year
> 
> 2012
> 
> January*


That's the fake one, -1.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder if there will be something at TLC tonight?
Also, dont you find the promos soooo awesome though in a creepy kind of way?

I'm still saying its Undertaker though, in some sort of angel of death variation after he effectively "died" at WM27


----------



## Luxie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> That's the fake one, -1.


lmaooo here I was feeling excited


----------



## sheamus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone know what the boy is saying in this 4 videoes and can put it in here? Would be great. Thanks!

Edit: Offcourse I've heard all of it, but want the text of it to read.

Edit; Found it, thanks anyway.


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would mark hard if all this is for the boy! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> "I will come when she allows it")


Haven't been following the promos tbh, but if that was said, I would think Linda will return to and take over, along with the entire McMahon family. I did see the word "Control" used in the promo on SD.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haven't been following the promos tbh, but if that was said, I would think Linda will return to and take over, along with the entire McMahon family. I did see the word "Control" used in the promo on SD.


I dont know if I got it word for word but something to that effect is said in the 4th video. I doubt they would hype up a Linda return.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> I dont know if I got it word for word but something to that effect is said in the 4th video. I doubt they would hype up a Linda return.


I think, and I do stress "think" I can speak for everyone when I say just looking at your Avy, I would rather see Punk vs those 2 then John whateveritus.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think, and I do stress "think" I can speak for everyone when I say just looking at your Avy, I would rather see Punk vs those 2 then John whateveritus.


Absolutley, McMahon-Helmsley faction 2.0 would be awesome and Punk would be perfect face to compliment that. My money is on the "she" being Stephanie which hopefully leads to Triple H heel turn and he faces Punk at WM, John Boreustonightus can future endeavour himself for all I care.


----------



## Spinone

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho or Undertaker (same old shit like last year)


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone but taker pls
i love taker but he should just return without any advertising


----------



## Raw Is Regal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Listen to the end of the second promo then listen to the start of this theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1g9Kw2BaHw

It's Vinny Mac.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just hope the DX buttons on the boy's jacket doesn't mean it's the return of DX & Stephanie (instead of Chyna) - I want Steph to return but DX, ehh.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is going to be a let-down, and it will be Ryback Skip Sheffield


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Spinone said:


> Jericho or Undertaker (same old shit like last year)


Thank god someone has some since on here. It will not be a surprise if its jericho or undertaker. Matter of fact I won't be happy at all. Just let it be something way more huge than these two.


----------



## Batman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IT'S THE ANONYMOUS GM!!!

But seriously I think it will be, Vince.

"For power shall come to punish the meek for their inequality."

"A familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his."

"The power cometh is a thief in the night, to claim what others have taken."

"I will return to claim what is mine"

All signs pointing to Vince coming back to take control of the WWE. 

I'm just hoping this won't be a let down like the laptop was.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be BOTH Jericho and Taker, remember during that whole 2-21-11 thing where everybody wanted Sting? Well they got Taker, got disappointed, but then marked out when they saw Triple H


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> It could be BOTH Jericho and Taker, remember during that whole 2-21-11 thing where everybody wanted Sting? Well they got Taker, got disappointed, but then marked out when they saw Triple H


Well the Wm Logo isn't going to be up the top. So i doubt it.



The Dude said:


> IT'S THE ANONYMOUS GM!!!
> 
> But seriously I think it will be, Vince.
> 
> "For power shall come to punish the meek for their inequality."
> 
> "A family force shall arrive to claim what is his."
> 
> "The power cometh is a thief in the night, to claim what others have taken."
> 
> "I will return to claim what is mine"
> 
> All signs pointing to Vince coming back to take control of the WWE.
> 
> I'm just hoping this won't be a let down like the laptop was.


Yea, whenever a Mcmahon returns there is always a huge announcement, or something big is going to happen. That is why i'm so pumped up for a mcmahon return. Not a Jericho return who we all know he's going to feud with. And not the multiple returns Undertaker has done.


----------



## MikeyJay8

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think that the girl represents anybody. The last video says 'she holds the key to my rebirth' or something. I just think the girl will get more involved in the videos as we get closer to Jan 2nd, and maybe the final promo will flash on the Tron during the 2nd Jan episode of Raw, where she finishes the coded promos and announces Jericho's return.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Tonight are they gonna show the promo that clear things up?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think tonight, we'll get a long feature vignette for this. I hope so.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

C.Jericho WILL be back on 2/1/12 with new gimmick.......I KNOW!

and tomorrow on Raw there will be "pretty good hint" on Y2J(new promo)


----------



## InstantClassic100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Time to throw another theory out there, "I will come when she allows it" could be refering to Dixie Carter. There are only 3 possible returns from TNA that would merit such hype, Kurt Angle but the way he looks and his age and the fact the promos dont suit him at all suggests not him, Hulk Hogan but again his age and condition means he cant compete so would Vince bring him onboard in a GM capacity or someting like that? I doubt it. That leaves Jeff Hardy, who signed for TNA in January so it makes sense that his contract would end in January, the promos dont really suit him either unless he changes himself quite a bit but you never know and WWE would obviously hype his return up considering the guy can draw better than most. Just a thought to keep your brains overthinking all this mystery. (btw I dont really watch TNA much so Im not 100% on Jeffs situation atm and dont follow their ppvs so dont know if they have him booked past January yet.)


That would be so fucking epic. If I knew how to rep you I would.


----------



## AndyEmm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it may be a bit more clearer after tonight and RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Talking about tonight and another promo got me thinking. Did these start the Monday AFTER Survivor Series? If so, then wow, it seems like these have been going on for AGES!


----------



## Kezz1178

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Time to throw another theory out there, "I will come when she allows it" could be refering to Dixie Carter. There are only 3 possible returns from TNA that would merit such hype, Kurt Angle but the way he looks and his age and the fact the promos dont suit him at all suggests not him, Hulk Hogan but again his age and condition means he cant compete so would Vince bring him onboard in a GM capacity or someting like that? I doubt it. That leaves Jeff Hardy, who signed for TNA in January so it makes sense that his contract would end in January, the promos dont really suit him either unless he changes himself quite a bit but you never know and WWE would obviously hype his return up considering the guy can draw better than most. Just a thought to keep your brains overthinking all this mystery. (btw I dont really watch TNA much so Im not 100% on Jeffs situation atm and dont follow their ppvs so dont know if they have him booked past January yet.)


Also, isnt Jeff Hardy known as "The Enigma", which is kind of what these video's are, a little bit baffling, confusing, enigmatic. Could just be me looking into this a bit much..


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its gotta be vince and steph


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It aint Jeff he is booked for TNA next Pay per view which is mid jan i think


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im calling it now, its gonna be Vince McMahon and Stephanie, leading up to a HHH/Punk match at Mania for the title

If HHH wins, Punk loses title. 
If Punk wins, Vince retires his CEO position and HHH is forced to retire


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe it's John Laurinaitis' brother Road Warrior Animal 

(Also, Hulk Hogan hasn't appeared on TNA for over 30 days)


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Ryback Skip Sheffield


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do you guys think that there will be a promo at TLC?


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont think there will be, they'd rather have it happen on free television so they can have more viewers see it and have it be talked about more


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

https://twitter.com/#!/Skip_Sheffield 



> Sitting in a chair at a table in Sin City wondering why this ladder is in front of me? Laughing at the gossip, the Secret Power, it begins.. Who am I? Only time will tell, but rest assured narkboys Im not a Terminator sent to save John Connor. I also hate College Station #Fake I refuse to type it yyywid is fake, accept n forget. My life my rules. Born n raised in Sin City, soon a psycho will be unleashed. #Patience


He said it begins!


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

is this his real account?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> I dont think there will be, they'd rather have it happen on free television so they can have more viewers see it and have it be talked about more


To be fair, the fact it's advertised over youtube, we could potentially see another one tonight.


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

at this moment in time i would rather it be skip Sheffield, i know it would be a huge let down as these vignettes has created the most mystery and discussion around a return in years wwe really needs to push the new talent, and that means Ziggler, Rhodes, Clay, Ryback/Sheffied. If it is Jericho than im not gonna complain but i am hoping for my favourite of the old nexus to return


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who's the she saying he's back then?


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Almost def Undertaker. He will need to come back to create something big for WM. He'll have 3 months to create maybe the biggest storyline of his career, to do as we all expect and conclude his streak and career. He will have a short rivalry with HHH (which is why HHH uncharactaristically dissed him receintly) and then the main thing will get to happening.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe its taker with a new gimmick american badass rebirth younever know.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i havent been paying attention to the PPV...has there been a new video on this yet, or are they not doing one at TLC?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> i havent been paying attention to the PPV...has there been a new video on this yet, or are they not doing one at TLC?


Didn't do one.

Guess we'll all have to wait for Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/Skip_Sheffield
> 
> 
> 
> He said it begins!


I hope that's a fake account.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> I hope that's a fake account.


Nope it's real.


----------



## cody_hashtagwchamp

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Nope it's real.


what the hell is skip sheffield coming to take back i thought it begins was jericho something tells me it still is i dont think its taker the little boy uses alot of jerichos catch phrases 

"things will never be the same again" and supposidly this is what i heard on satelite radio the little boy also has qouted a fozzie song


----------



## sbuch

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

_The King of All Unholy _Jericho w/ Skip Sheffield


----------



## cody_hashtagwchamp

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its mvp the girl has a basketball BALLIN


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sheffield in a mask going by the name "Reeves"... would you buy it?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cody_hashtagwchamp said:


> what the hell is skip sheffield coming to take back i thought it begins was jericho something tells me it still is i dont think its taker the little boy uses alot of jerichos catch phrases
> 
> "things will never be the same again" and supposidly this is what i heard on satelite radio the little boy also has qouted a fozzie song


After spending some time deciphering your mess of a post, I've come to the conclusion that you are, in fact, retarded.


----------



## cody_hashtagwchamp

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> After spending some time deciphering your mess of a post, I've come to the conclusion that you are, in fact, retarded.


fine, its MVP BALLIN


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cody_hashtagwchamp said:


> its mvp the girl has a basketball BALLIN



cant be, because whoever it is clearly has a grudge to settle...and we all know:


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd mark right the hell out for Skip Sheffield, but most people would probably throw a shoe through their television. Debuting a new or repackaged guy with these promos would cause a massive hype backlash, like instant career killing levels of hype backlash. People would be _pissed_.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could you imagine, on 1/2/2012, the last promo comes on the titantron. The time has come. The fans start going crazy, expecting Jericho/Taker/maybe a McMahon. Some fans start chanting Y2J.. then all of a sudden out comes... Skip Sheffield??? Most fans would probably be confused and the others would probably be disappointed because they expected a big name.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The promos could all be for a different person. Kane has returned, this Monday someone else may return. Then the following Monday someone new. And the final member of the faction coming 1/2/12. This is just wild speculation and may sound retarded but hey I am just getting involved.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ColtonSoFresh said:


> The promos could all be for a different person. Kane has returned, this Monday someone else may return. Then the following Monday someone new. And the final member of the faction coming 1/2/12. This is just wild speculation and may sound retarded but hey I am just getting involved.


This.A stable with steph and vince in lead will be awesome.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Never clicked on about this before, and it's probablys way way way way off the mark to be honest but just thought i'd mention it.

The last video mentions " control ".

Last night watching TLC i realised (knew all along but didn't click on) that the word " control " is sung over and over in HHH's theme.

Just a thought. But he's already back, that's where this theory goes down the drain, ha!


----------



## Elsonator90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've been watching WWE for years now, however im new with this forum business so if some of my wording isnt correct i do apologise.. i honestly think the girl in the videos is a real person, as the boy in the video mentions about she says when i return or whatever it is he says, it has nothing to do with 'a streak' or 'a championship' or 'a quote' which rules out it being the Undertaker as he's never had nothing to do with a woman inside the WWE (not including Michelle McCool as there married in real life as everybody knows) which makes me think the girl is most probably Stephanie, but who shes bringing back, i have no idea.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Isnt it funny, the amount of interest Batista has been showing about the WWE in his recent tweets and messages? I still think it could be Y2J.. But Batista isnt exactly succeeding in MMA.


----------



## Elsonator90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zkorejo said:


> Isnt it funny, the amount of interest Batista has been showing about the WWE in his recent tweets and messages? I still think it could be Y2J.. But Batista isnt exactly succeeding in MMA.



But what about the girl in the video??


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Elsonator90 said:


> But what about the girl in the video??


idk.. maybe a new manager or something. Maybe Chyna as his manager. LOl


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Elsonator90 said:


> But what about the girl in the video??


Don't take her so literally. It is a metaphor for something.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, we'll pretty much find out tonight if reports are to be believed. Big clue, apparently.


----------



## JeremyCB23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Stephanie with Y2J would be a dream, and face off against cm punk at the rumble...but i'm a big dreamer
more likely its skip shefield and vicky


----------



## JeremyCB23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

double post for the loss i was outside thinking i wish it was shane o'mac

first because he is top 3 hardcore wrestler of all time behind mic foley, and raven (flame on lol i stick to this)

He was the last guy i truly marked for and he gave it his all when he wrestled. I hope the little kid is talking about him coming back and taking wwe from vice and johnny troll face

The guy was an everyman, that if you could not get behind when he was a face, or even respect as a heel then i don't want to listen to what you say on this site lol

Shane come back and save us


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Well, we'll pretty much find out tonight if reports are to be believed. Big clue, apparently.


I've been informed about this, there will be a subliminal image someway through the video shown tonight. I have been told by a very good source that this is the image that will be shown, you have been warned.

Mwahahaha


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the boy's debut


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone that says it is Lesner, it 100% wrong, he has a UFC Fight on the 30th of this month so he won't be in the condition for a return to Wrestling he could break something or be incapable of walking etc so it's not him. I think it's Y2J or someone linked with the McMahon family don't think it's the deadman yet but it probably is...


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just please don't be skip sheffield.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Stephanie McMahon bringing in Chris Jericho is actually quite likely. Chris Jericho is probably going to feud with CM Punk if he returns, and CM Punk has been constantly mocking Stephanie this year. So Steph brings in Jericho to show him who actually is the best in the world.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Vince after all these freaky vid's he should return to this theme:


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






"As he sat on the Mount of Olives, the disciples came to him privately, saying, “Tell us, when will these things be, and what will be the sign of your coming and of the close of the age?” And Jesus answered them, “See that no one leads you astray. For many will come in my name, saying, ‘I am the Christ,’ and they will lead many astray. ..."

"On the south side the road winds around the mountain and divides into two roads, both of which descend to the Jericho Road. One leads to a hill apart from the summit of the Mount of Olives where the view of Mount Zion is framed by the southern tip of the summit and the valley of Hinnom, which is also known as Gehenna. The other way winds around the hill which is set apart, circling around it until it passes the tomb of Lazarus and the traditional site of the residence where he lived with his two sisters, Mary and Martha. It then drops sharply to intersect the Jericho Road."






"Now, brothers and sisters, about times and dates we do not need to write to you, for you know very well that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. While people are saying, “Peace and safety,” destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 

But you, brothers and sisters, are not in darkness so that this day should surprise you like a thief. You are all children of the light and children of the day. We do not belong to the night or to the darkness. So then, let us not be like others, who are asleep, but let us be awake and sober. For those who sleep, sleep at night, and those who get drunk, get drunk at night. But since we belong to the day, let us be sober, putting on faith and love as a breastplate, and the hope of salvation as a helmet. For God did not appoint us to suffer wrath but to receive salvation through our Lord Jesus Christ."

"But know this, that if the goodman of the house had known in what watch the thief would come, he would have watched, and would not have suffered his house to be broken up. Therefore be ye also ready: for in such an hour as ye think not the Son of man cometh.

Who then is a faithful and wise servant, whom his lord hath made ruler over his household, to give them meat in due season? Blessed is that servant, whom his lord when he cometh shall find so doing. Verily I say unto you, That he shall make him ruler over all his goods. But and if that evil servant shall say in his heart, My lord delayeth his coming; and shall begin to smite his fellow servants, and to eat and drink with the drunken; the lord of that servant shall come in a day when he looketh not for him, and in an hour that he is not aware of, and shall cut him asunder, and _appoint him his portion with the hypocrites: there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth_."


Save us.

8*D


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Reformed faction, Corporation or Evolution something of the sorts with HHH and Steph at the helm. Steph is making HHH wait until Jan 2nd to inform the world of the new faction and introduce its members. End of the World "PG era, WWE Universe etc..." as we know it. See easy.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> Reformed faction, Corporation or Evolution something of the sorts with HHH and Steph at the helm. Steph is making HHH wait until Jan 2nd to inform the world of the new faction and introduce its members. End of the World "PG era, WWE Universe etc..." as we know it. See easy.


This makes sense to me, With Y2J joining the stable later and going after Punk for HHH and Steph, As the Undertaker returns to help WWE by defeating HHH.


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its obviously Taker people. No need too look much into it. The videos are too dark for it to be someone like Jericho.


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky541 said:


> Its obviously Taker people. No need too look much into it. The videos are too dark for it to be someone like Jericho.


Undertaker is going to return 4 months before Wrestlemania? I don't see it.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can't to see the next one tonight


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smashisleet said:


> Undertaker is going to return 4 months before Wrestlemania? I don't see it.


It could be the case. They could be planning a big storyline for him since he will be going after his 20th Wrestlemania win and quite possibly his last match.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Smashisleet said:


> Undertaker is going to return 4 months before Wrestlemania? I don't see it.


Why not? it's not like he never returs this early.
and even then Y2J is busy with recodin and touring with band
Shane is in Cina

So of those three its far more likely to be undertaker as 
A. these vids scream him
B. they do this for him ever time
C. he is the only one not busy


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It really better not be undertaker he's returned like 350,000 times, if this week upon week of video package is just for his return well that would be so underwhelming.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> It could be the case. They could be planning a big storyline for him since he will be going after his 20th Wrestlemania win and quite possibly his last match.


Fuck 

I really really hope it's not the undertaker. Would be much more epic if he had a full year off, really rested to get himself back into decent working condition and then go on one last big programme. Maybe from Summer slam until mania. Then go.

I know it's the undertaker and everything he's done. But it's a tad selfish doing nothing all year and then taking someones spot who's worked all year off the card. Even the Rock's had a match to warm up for Mania!

It's gonna be taker. Rather expect it to be him, and if it isnt be really excited than get my hopes up for anything else.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> I know it's the undertaker and everything he's done. *But it's a tad selfish doing nothing all year and then taking someones spot who's worked all year off the card.* Even the Rock's had a match to warm up for Mania!
> 
> It's gonna be taker. Rather expect it to be him, and if it isnt be really excited than get my hopes up for anything else.



I never understood that logic. Hes not 'taking someones spot'. WM is about a super card and dream matches. Its not like if Taker decides to take a WM off that Drew McIntyre is suddenly going to headline against Tyson Kidd. No one is losing a spot. WM may have 10 matches this year. If Taker doesn't go, maybe they'll only have 9. Thats how it is. 


Even so...I really don't see the point of having these videos for someone like Taker. He doesn't need any cryptic videos or any games. Just put up a dark screen that says "The Undertaker returns January 2, 2012" or something like that. So yea...it would be disappointing if it were him. Not because I don't want to see Undertaker. But because the videos lead us to expect something big.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker vs. Beth Pheonix for the streak.

That is who the she is.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

today promo is the last one according to a lot of wrestling sites


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> today promo is the last one according to a lot of wrestling sites


Makes sense really. Have the last one today. Then next week's Christmas raw will just be a bit of fun (hopefully better than Smackdowns) and it might mean some forget about the video (although they won't but it gives us something to look forward to) and then of course you have the Raw it gets revealed.

Although it could mean next week, the woman comes into question on the actual Raw.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everybody is over thinking it. It's the return of Michael Tarver. Those backstage skits of him on the phone were him talking to John L.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Undertaker vs. Beth Pheonix for the streak.
> 
> That is who the she is.


Put Beth over, then it'll get Kelly Kelly more over when she beats Beth by roll up.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One of the reasons im looking forward to raw tonight is so i can see the next promo which according to the wrestling dirtsheets will give us a big clue to who it is


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm anxious to see tonight's video, I think it'll likely be a big clue on who it is, and I'm still expecting Jericho, Save_Us Jericho, PLEASE!


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's now Micheal Cole to set up a streak vs streak match at Wrestlemainia with the Undertaker.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Vince McMahon, back to claim what is rightfully his


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I Be Sting!* Tonight want to see a Crow or a Scorpion in the video.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> *I Be Sting!* Tonight want to see a Crow or a Scorpion in the video.



It aint Sting.. The Stinger will never go to the E, Unfournately.


----------



## Elsonator90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ive been thinking about it all day. Hear me out. Its going to be a stable. Think about the main words in the videos.

It Begins - Dont you think its strange how Brodus Clay still hasnt made his debut yet. Goes to Stephanie demands his debut gets her thinking. (not literally, but could be storylined like that)

Control - Stephanie, she wants control of the company and what better way than having her own stable.

Rebirth - This will be the rebirth of Chris Jericho, who then goes after Punk possibly for the title.

Destruction - This is where it gets interesting i think, it could be one of 2 people, Skip Sheffield or Batista.

All these form a stable to help Stephanie, she then gets HHH involved.

Has nothing to do with the Undertaker.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2j! Y2j! Y2j!


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Elsonator90 said:


> Ive been thinking about it all day. Hear me out. Its going to be a stable. Think about the main words in the videos.
> 
> It Begins - Dont you think its strange how Brodus Clay still hasnt made his debut yet. Goes to Stephanie demands his debut gets her thinking. (not literally, but could be storylined like that)
> 
> Control - Stephanie, she wants control of the company and what better way than having her own stable.
> 
> Rebirth - This will be the rebirth of Chris Jericho, who then goes after Punk possibly for the title.
> 
> Destruction - This is where it gets interesting i think, it could be one of 2 people, Skip Sheffield or Batista.
> 
> All these form a stable to help Stephanie, she then gets HHH involved.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the Undertaker.


i like tht and this stable dies at WM when y2j and hhh lose to punk and taker respectfully


----------



## Conor?

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I know people will disagree with me, but I really will be disappointed if it's the undertaker, why? Cos we know he is coming back anyway. Even more I don't want to see whytoojay, why? Cos I can see himm on fuckin YouTube, and I seen himm enough anyway. I would absolutely love to see a repackaged or even new superstar, or evens stable would be great.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm thinking recently, especially after Cena's absence from TLC that he may have something to do with it, partnered with Stephanie.

WWE have done this perfectly so far as nobody has the slightest clue an all the guess work makes for great discussions and gets people focussed on the product a lot more.
Tonight's Raw should drop some massive hints though, whether it be with the viral videos or even a live promo itself?


----------



## kane200621

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Elsonator90 said:


> Ive been thinking about it all day. Hear me out. Its going to be a stable. Think about the main words in the videos.
> 
> It Begins - Dont you think its strange how Brodus Clay still hasnt made his debut yet. Goes to Stephanie demands his debut gets her thinking. (not literally, but could be storylined like that)
> 
> Control - Stephanie, she wants control of the company and what better way than having her own stable.
> 
> Rebirth - This will be the rebirth of Chris Jericho, who then goes after Punk possibly for the title.
> 
> Destruction - This is where it gets interesting i think, it could be one of 2 people, Skip Sheffield or Batista.
> 
> All these form a stable to help Stephanie, she then gets HHH involved.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the Undertaker.



That all sounds pretty realistic to me.....Do you think it involves the anonymous raw gm and somehow tying into hhh's stint and how everything was going wrong? Also could it involve who johnny ace is always always texting on camera?


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1. I've been noticing more and more nWo shirts in the crowd lately...
2. Who has Johnny boy been texting backstage every week?
3. Where is Brodus Clay?
4. Why is Jericho in full-on denial mode?
5. Where has Stephanie been since her last backstage run-in with CM Punk?
6. Vince McMahon.
7. Nash/Triple H has to lead to something.
8. Shawn Michaels was doing promo work for Wrestlemania in Miami, so he will be involved in that event somehow.
9. Road Dogg Jesse James is back in the fold... and Sean Waltman is reportedly doing scouting work for WWE.

10. Anonymous Raw General Manager. 'Nuff said.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> 1. I've been noticing more and more nWo shirts in the crowd lately...
> 2. Who has Johnny boy been texting backstage every week?
> 3. Where is Brodus Clay?
> 4. Why is Jericho in full-on denial mode?
> 5. Where has Stephanie been since her last backstage run-in with CM Punk?
> 6. Vince McMahon.
> 7. Nash/Triple H has to lead to something.
> 8. Shawn Michaels was doing promo work for Wrestlemania in Miami, so he will be involved in that event somehow.
> 9. Road Dogg Jesse James is back in the fold... and Sean Waltman is reportedly doing scouting work for WWE.
> 
> 10. Anonymous Raw General Manager. 'Nuff said.


Lol your making me mark out.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fargerov said:


> Stephanie McMahon bringing in Chris Jericho is actually quite likely. Chris Jericho is probably going to feud with CM Punk if he returns, and CM Punk has been constantly mocking Stephanie this year. So Steph brings in Jericho to show him who actually is the best in the world.


Why would Stephanie bring in Jericho to do something that her _husband_ already did? HHH beat Punk at NOC. Surely to God if she wanted another lesson to be taught to Punk she would ask him rather than somebody she has no affiliation with. Stephanie bringing in Jericho, outside of a feud with HHH, makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Why would Stephanie bring in Jericho to do something that her _husband_ already did? HHH beat Punk at NOC. Surely to God if she wanted another lesson to be taught to Punk she would ask him rather than somebody she has no affiliation with. Stephanie bringing in Jericho, outside of a feud with HHH, makes absolutely no sense at all.


No one on this board makes sense anymore. Things have to happen exactly the way they want them to happen or people trash it like that idea involving Jericho.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Hardcore Show said:


> No one on this board makes sense anymore. Things have to happen exactly the way they want them to happen or people trash it like that idea involving Jericho.


What idea involving Jericho? The one I was responding to? If you honestly think that Stephanie McMahon, the woman who fired Jericho in his last run and then made him beg for his job back, is going to then bring him back 2 years later to do something that her much more accomplished husband (kayfabe) has already done and could do again, well, more power to you. That, to me, makes absolutely zero sense and maybe I'm being naive since this is WWE we're talking about here and all but I'd like this It Begins thing to actually make some sense. I have no problem with Jericho coming back. In fact, I'd love it if it were him. But the only way involving him with Stephanie makes sense is if they do some sort of scandalous affair storyline or something with HHH. Other than that I think most people will be left scratching their heads.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> 1. I've been noticing more and more nWo shirts in the crowd lately...
> 2. Who has Johnny boy been texting backstage every week?
> 3. Where is Brodus Clay?
> 4. Why is Jericho in full-on denial mode?
> 5. Where has Stephanie been since her last backstage run-in with CM Punk?
> 6. Vince McMahon.
> 7. Nash/Triple H has to lead to something.
> 8. Shawn Michaels was doing promo work for Wrestlemania in Miami, so he will be involved in that event somehow.
> 9. Road Dogg Jesse James is back in the fold... and Sean Waltman is reportedly doing scouting work for WWE.
> 
> 10. Anonymous Raw General Manager. 'Nuff said.


Stop it. Please stop it!
You're making my hopes get WAY past where they need to be! Haha.
This is too good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> 1. I've been noticing more and more nWo shirts in the crowd lately...
> 2. Who has Johnny boy been texting backstage every week?
> 3. Where is Brodus Clay?
> 4. Why is Jericho in full-on denial mode?
> 5. Where has Stephanie been since her last backstage run-in with CM Punk?
> 6. Vince McMahon.
> 7. Nash/Triple H has to lead to something.
> 8. Shawn Michaels was doing promo work for Wrestlemania in Miami, so he will be involved in that event somehow.
> 9. Road Dogg Jesse James is back in the fold... and Sean Waltman is reportedly doing scouting work for WWE.
> 
> 10. Anonymous Raw General Manager. 'Nuff said.


Fuck, I set my hopes lower again so I don't get overexcited for what's probably going to be Taker or something, but this post man. I wish it was all true but my soul shall be shattered.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anonymous GM actually kind of makes sense. "Control"? Reclaiming something? But I think WWE have just dropped that angle.


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

when do the videos get posted? think there up wen raw goes live? or do they upload when the link appears? think its up now!? just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doinktheclown12 said:


> when do the videos get posted? think there up wen raw goes live? or do they upload when the link appears? think its up now!? just curious if anyone knows.


It makes no difference, we don't know what it's called.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Relevant? http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwefeaturepage/bring-back-classic-evolution


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Relevant? http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwefeaturepage/bring-back-classic-evolution





highly doubt it.


----------



## NWO3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I knew this was Jericho about two or three weeks ago, why don`t you close the poll. You clearly hear Jericho`s voice ( IF YOU TURN THE VOLUME UP LOUD ) on every PROMO. Saying "I`am The BEST in THE WORLD, at WHAT i DO"

Jericho is coming to take the GOLD off Punk !


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Seems pointless.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Video didn't help us at all lol


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

youtube.com/prophetless2012


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBonwAcDwmc&feature=player_embedded 

wtf?


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/user/prophetless2012

Last lines in the video

"I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?"

Maybe a reference to Jericho's "Save Us" angle?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There was an X on the book

OMGOGMGOGMGOGMGOGM D-X COMING BACK YO!


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought we were supposed to get a big clue tonight? That told me nothing


----------



## nemesisdivina

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So much for the big hint.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's it I'm putting all my chips in here no more guesses my final guess is Jericho the video said 

"Do you understand?"


Jericho used to say it its a really weak thing to go on but that's my final answer


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pewpewpew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/prophetless2012
> 
> Last lines in the video
> 
> "I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?"
> 
> Maybe a reference to Jericho's "Save Us" angle?


That would make sense actually.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The notebook has a word on the front of it with an X through it. It looks like it starts with a C.

Chris?
Champ?
Class?
CEO?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

so much for the big fucking hint


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What does brushing a book off a table represent? What does it all mean Basil?


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Last video means that contract negotiations with Jericho fell through, and now they don't know what to do on Jan 2.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There is a word that is X'ed out..maybe Chris Jericho?


----------



## ando_10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the only thing i take out of them videos is that the girl is freaky as hell lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The writing on the book says "composition" and then an x underneath


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There was a big hint. The girl is completely significant now. "I can not help you anymore". Who could possibly be helping a returning superstar? "Do you understand?" Jericho?


----------



## RVD 1010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you see the close up of the book, there's a black X on it, kind of like Punk's straight edge sign.


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also got this off the vid comments, if you pause it at :36 seconds and look at the X on the notebook, it looks like it is crossing out a name that starts with a "C" and ends with a "S"


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> The notebook has a word on the front of it with an X through it. It looks like it starts with a C.
> 
> Chris?
> Champ?
> Class?
> CEO?


You dumb bastard. I was about to post this.

In 1080, looks like Ch and the last is an S.

Of course it isn't completely visible but that's what I saw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the word that's Xed out looks like communication.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl is very creepy..

"Do you understand" is what Jericho used to say all the time. Last time Jericho returned he used the save_us gimmick, now this video sounds like the person is returning but not to save us. Jericho has been bashing WWE on twitter recently, perhaps the show is so bad that not even Y2J himself can save us? Not sure what to think.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The word that is crossed out is in handwriting, it looks like.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's composition that would make it music right? JERICHO


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Go to 0.36 with 1080 on, the crossed out words starts with C and finishes with S. Chris...?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The word was COMPOSITION


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm telling you..everything in that video tells me that the WWE and Jericho couldn't agree on a contract and now its scrapped. "I can not help you anymore" crossing out of "chris"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol cant wait till the reveal.


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Proph said:


> Go to 0.36 with 1080 on, the crossed out words starts with C and finishes with S. Chris...?


yep, that's what i saw.

also I think the 

"I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?"

final line refers back to Jericho's last return when he used the "save us" angle.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's a composition notebook. Shut up.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why would they air the videos if they could not come to an agreement?


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I* *C*annot *H*elp *Y*ou *AN*ymore.

ICHYAN
I CHYAN
I CHYNA


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



holycityzoo said:


> I'm telling you..everything in that video tells me that the WWE and Jericho couldn't agree on a contract and now its scrapped. "I can not help you anymore" crossing out of "chris"


I think you could be right. This video is the first video that the line "The 2nd day of 2012 is coming and it will be the end of the world as you know it" doesn't appear in


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










clearly says "Chris"


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Compisition is above the crossed out word


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For me, it looks too short to be Chris, it's definitely a C and an S at the end though. Can't think of many other names that begin with a C and end with an S though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it doesn't look like chris. and the S is a capital.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It looks like Chris is crossed out.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just looked at it in 1080P and it definitely starts with a C.

Looks to be 4 letters?


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*









Anyone think it says chris on the book where it has been crossed out ?


----------



## RVD 1010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's assumed still that the girl is Punk, then him telling the girl that he can't help her anymore is kind of like saying "Nothing can be done to stop what's coming...." or something like that.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Both h and r are small letters as lowercase. Not to mention there's clearly an I before the S.


----------



## Mikey2690

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Have to admit I'm a bit disappointed in this video. Was hoping for a bigger hint of some kind


----------



## 3aaBrSbeeL

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the age in the new youtube channel is 27. 

Taker started his debut in 1984, so 27 years ago ! 

coincidence


----------



## pinklilstar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

at 20 seconds in the video, look at the leaf, it looks like a canadian leaf symbol..clearly jericho!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> Why would they air the videos if they could not come to an agreement?


Because they did it last year with Sting. When they couldn't sign him they changed it to taker and HHH.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just me who can see letters on the back of the book at the top?


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> it doesn't look like chris. and the S is a capital.


So is the I before the S if you look (you can see the upper and lower crossings). 

It's handwritten and therefore could be written any way someone wanted. Not to mention it's a kid's composition book.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Pause at :18

It's a maple leaf!

Could just be coincidental, but the placement of the leaf in the camera shot, makes me think it has relevance.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyway, why is the boy being punished? WHAT'S GOING ON HERE.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



















JERICHO!


----------



## pinklilstar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thats what I said about the leaf! Glad I am not the only one who noticed it and put 2 and 2 together!


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The little boy was asking me if I understand.

No, I don't understand!!


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

100% confirmed Jericho. Just spoke to Vince McMahon.


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

These videos are starting to make sense to me in a chronological order now though 

1st vid - Boy is working and writing down work
2nd vid - Boy still working, girl appears in corner
3rd vid- Girl looks at boys work for first time maybe copying? Could be wrong. Boy gets in trouble first time as he is standing in corner of room facing wall
4th vid - Girl copies boy still, boy tries to get away from girl to stay out of trouble
5th vid (most recent) - Boy gets in trouble again for girl copying him and he then tells her "I can not help you anymore do you understand" so she gets angry and throws his book off of the table and dissapears

Means nothing for anyone like taker or jericho but's thats what i interpret from these videos


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wrong thread


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> JERICHO!


Big clue, It's def Jericho.


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone else think that "Chris"? on the notebook is the big hint we all were waiting for?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lucifer34 said:


> The little boy was asking me if I understand.
> 
> No, I don't understand!!


"Do you understand what I am saying to you, right now?" junior


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can someone zoom in on the back of the book at the top and try make out the word?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Just me who can see letters on the back of the book at the top?


HOLY SHIT YOU'RE RIGHT. LOOK BY THE SPINE ITS A BLACK J AND THERES AN N AT THE END OF IT. HOLY FUCK.








pardon my shitty yellow circle but look inside, you can clearly fucking see Jericho, it's right fucking there. We did it Cookie, we solved it together.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In all honesty, I wasn't looking at that as that isn't the back of the book..


----------



## laurennnx34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm 99.9% these videos are for Jericho.

1. I'm not positive on this but it looks as though Chris is written on the notebook
2. X on the notebook (hey Punk)
3. Annnd, this is pushing it, but there's a maple leaf in the video at some point. CANADA. AND CHRIS IS CANADIAN, SO.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> These videos are starting to make sense to me in a chronological order now though
> 
> 1st vid - Boy is working and writing down work
> 2nd vid - Boy still working, girl appears in corner
> 3rd vid- Girl looks at boys work for first time maybe copying? Could be wrong. Boy gets in trouble first time as he is standing in corner of room facing wall
> 4th vid - Girl copies boy still, boy tries to get away from girl to stay out of trouble
> 5th vid (most recent) - Boy gets in trouble again for girl copying him and he then tells her "I can not help you anymore do you understand" so she gets angry and throws his book off of the table and dissapears
> 
> Means nothing for anyone like taker or jericho but's thats what i interpret from these videos


The 5th vid seems more like "boy isn't there and girl takes advantage" which could be Jericho/Punk/Miz implications with the "gimmick stealing" while Jericho isn't there.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Am I the only one wondering why they were on air the last two weeks and then now we've gone back to the link on the screen? I think we may have another promo later tonight.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU'RE RIGHT. LOOK BY THE SPINE ITS A BLACK J AND THERES AN N AT THE END OF IT. HOLY FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my shitty yellow circle but look inside, you can clearly fucking see Jericho, it's right fucking there. We did it Cookie, we solved it together.


Not sure if sarcasm, but I don't see anything lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Not sure if sarcasm, but I don't see anything lol.


Look right by the spine, there is a clear J there, same thing at the back of the book, and at the end there is a clear O.



Cookie Monster said:


> In all honesty, I wasn't looking at that as that isn't the back of the book..


ffff. oh well, but you can see it right?


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



will94 said:


> Am I the only one wondering why they were on air the last two weeks and then now we've gone back to the link on the screen? I think we may have another promo later tonight.


Every time they showed the vid on air, the link was shown earlier.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU'RE RIGHT. LOOK BY THE SPINE ITS A BLACK J AND THERES AN N AT THE END OF IT. HOLY FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my shitty yellow circle but look inside, you can clearly fucking see Jericho, it's right fucking there. We did it Cookie, we solved it together.


Also look at the back of the book right under where the white part is, a little over the barcode/sticker, and I can see something, but I can't make it out.

I also see what you're pointing out in this post, but I can't make that out either. My eyes are bad.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



will94 said:


> Am I the only one wondering why they were on air the last two weeks and then now we've gone back to the link on the screen? I think we may have another promo later tonight.



This is the same way its happened the past 2 weeks. They show the link early on in the Twitter box and then they play the video on TV later on in the show.


----------



## 3aaBrSbeeL

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the end of the world in the promos refer to CM Punk best in the world phrase!

Jericho coming for Punk!


----------



## nWo4life33

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> These videos are starting to make sense to me in a chronological order now though
> 
> 1st vid - Boy is working and writing down work
> 2nd vid - Boy still working, girl appears in corner
> 3rd vid- Girl looks at boys work for first time maybe copying? Could be wrong. Boy gets in trouble first time as he is standing in corner of room facing wall
> 4th vid - Girl copies boy still, boy tries to get away from girl to stay out of trouble
> 5th vid (most recent) - Boy gets in trouble again for girl copying him and he then tells her "I can not help you anymore do you understand" so she gets angry and throws his book off of the table and dissapears
> 
> Means nothing for anyone like taker or jericho but's thats what i interpret from these videos


This makes a ton of sense if its Jericho-boy and Punk-girl

1) Boy is working, no sign of the girl.* Jericho was working in the WWE way before Punk was even around.*
2) Boy is still working girl shows up. *Jericho is still doing his think, but then Punk starts to come along.*
3) Girl starts to copy boy, boy gets in trouble. Punk starts copying Jericho (at least in Jerichos mind). Why Jericho is in trouble, not sure...
4) Girl copies boy, boy tries to get away to stay out of trouble.* Punk (among others per Jericho) is still copying Jericho, jericho leaves the WWE. Jericho has mentioned many times that he left because people were all copying and turning into him*.
5) Boy gets in trouble, "cant help you anymore". Girl gets angry and throws his book off the table. *Jericho is essentially saying that you have gotten to this point by copying me, there is nothing left for me to teach you. Time to brawl?*

Boy is Jericho, girl is Punk.


----------



## laurennnx34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



will94 said:


> Am I the only one wondering why they were on air the last two weeks and then now we've gone back to the link on the screen? I think we may have another promo later tonight.


They've shown the links for the past two weeks, also. They'll probably find a way to "sneak" the promos into the programming at some point.


----------



## Theff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think possibly after seeing tonight The girl is Y2J and the boy is the WWE. The girl is the prophet of the WWE and everyone and there mother asks Jericho CONSTANTLY where is Jericho!? WHERE IS JERICHO!??! All he wants to do is his music, and now the WWE is prophet less. He is coming back to get rid of the WWE in his life once and for all.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> HOLY SHIT YOU'RE RIGHT. LOOK BY THE SPINE ITS A BLACK J AND THERES AN N AT THE END OF IT. HOLY FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pardon my shitty yellow circle but look inside, you can clearly fucking see Jericho, it's right fucking there. We did it Cookie, we solved it together.



Actually I can make out on the front and the back the name Jason where you have circled.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh come on, ten seconds of black at the end of the video? The length means something, it must.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Y2-Jerk said:


> "Do you understand what I am saying to you, right now?" junior


As soon as the 'do you understand' was muttered, I immediately finished the sentence with 'what I'm saying to you right now?' 

Add in the maple leaf plus the crossed out name on the notebook looking like 'Chris,' more and more this leads to Chris Jericho.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Christian's middle name is Jason and he's from Canada.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nWo4life33 said:


> This makes a ton of sense if its Jericho-boy and Punk-girl
> 
> 1) Boy is working, no sign of the girl.* Jericho was working in the WWE way before Punk was even around.*
> 2) Boy is still working girl shows up. *Jericho is still doing his think, but then Punk starts to come along.*
> 3) Girl starts to copy boy, boy gets in trouble. Punk starts copying Jericho (at least in Jerichos mind). Why Jericho is in trouble, not sure...
> 4) Girl copies boy, boy tries to get away to stay out of trouble.* Punk (among others per Jericho) is still copying Jericho, jericho leaves the WWE. Jericho has mentioned many times that he left because people were all copying and turning into him*.
> 5) Boy gets in trouble, "cant help you anymore". Girl gets angry and throws his book off the table. *Jericho is essentially saying that you have gotten to this point by copying me, there is nothing left for me to teach you. Time to brawl?*
> 
> Boy is Jericho, girl is Punk.


This probably makes the most sense out of anything else, if were talking just about the themes and what actually happens in the video rather than hidden clues on notebooks or puddles.

But honestly, there is a lot of things that point toward Jericho and really nothing that says Undertaker unless you just go with "creepy vid = taker"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why would they use such a confusingly designed notebook? So people don't notice it. It's all in the notebook. The notebook is the key, once you have mastered the notebook you have found the answer.


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> Actually I can make out on the front and the back the name Jason where you have circled.


I saw this too. Wasn't sure if I was seeing something that wasn't there though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just want to know what the basketball has got to do with it all to be honest, I know they don't hold grudges but do they hold the key?


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

OMG I GOT IT!!!


That book represents Jericho's knowledge and everything he has learnt in the wrestling business.

His name is crossed and is in possession or the girl.

The cross represents CM Punk's straight edge 'X'.

Punk has taken possession of Jericho's bag of tricks and pretending that they are his own.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



holycityzoo said:


> This probably makes the most sense out of anything else, if were talking just about the themes and what actually happens in the video rather than hidden clues on notebooks or puddles.
> 
> But honestly, there is a lot of things that point toward Jericho and really nothing that says Undertaker unless you just go with "creepy vid = taker"


Exactly...every week, there have been things leading people to believe its Jericho, and nothing linking it to 'Taker, except the children, and "his yard"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> I just want to know what the basketball has got to do with it all to be honest, I know they don't hold grudges but do they hold the key?


Basketball is a sport and a form of entertainment, music is also entertainment, Chris Jericho is in a band that plays music, by God....it's Sting!


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkatron said:


> I saw this too. Wasn't sure if I was seeing something that wasn't there though.




It is probably just matrixing of the design. I was just pointing out that it looks more like Jason than Jericho. Although at this point I think I have changed my guess to Jericho.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Pretty sure it says "Jason" if it even says anything at all folks. It looks like fucking scribbles to me honestly:


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Oh come on, ten seconds of black at the end of the video? The length means something, it must.


Even if the lengths do mean something, what are we supposed to do with them until all the videos have aired? Pretty hard to organize a group of numbers when we don't know what the last video's length will be.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl is the one saying "I cannothelp you anymore..do you understand?"


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Basketball is a sport and a form of entertainment, music is also entertainment, Chris Jericho is in a band that plays music, by God....it's Sting!


basketball was invented by a canadian

Jericho is canadian

:shocked:


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think the one talked in the end is the girl not the boy


----------



## CC91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










I messed around with the hue & saturation in photoshop

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CC91 said:


> I messed around with the hue & saturation in photoshop
> 
> HOLY SHIT


Holy shit! Chris Jericho, right there in the bottom right! You're amazing!!!!!


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Do you understand?"...[What I am saying to you, right now?]

It's Jericho.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CC91 said:


> I messed around with the hue & saturation in photoshop
> 
> HOLY SHIT


what?

anyway it may be a nice idea to say that there were hints all the time when that guy reveals himself.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Why would they use such a confusingly designed notebook? So people don't notice it. It's all in the notebook. The notebook is the key, once you have mastered the notebook you have found the answer.


... You've never seen a composition book before? They ALL look like that.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nitemare said:


> Holy shit! Chris Jericho, right there in the bottom right! You're amazing!!!!!


It could be Neil Patrick Harris..... Swerve!


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So the lengths of the video is clearly an indicator of something..

0:42
0:43
0:44
0:55

It's quite obvious the videos were increasing by one second each time, then in the latest video there is a 10 second period where the screen is black.. 

No idea what this means, but its clearly trying to point something out???


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now i am convinced it is Jericho after Punk, As it looks like we wont have a Number One Contender announced tonight, there holding off for this.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ando_10 said:


> the only thing i take out of them videos is that the girl is freaky as hell lol


wait til she turns 18...


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CC91 said:


> I messed around with the hue & saturation in photoshop
> 
> HOLY SHIT


Jon Bon Jovi?


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> So the lengths of the video is clearly an indicator of something..
> 
> 0:42
> 0:43
> 0:44
> 0:55
> 
> It's quite obvious the videos were increasing by one second each time, then in the latest video there is a 10 second period where the screen is black..
> 
> No idea what this means, but its clearly trying to point something out???


1.1.11


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the same notepad design as used in Butterfly Effect. There we have it, it's Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> ... You've never seen a composition book before? They ALL look like that.


Blasphemy!


----------



## airtono

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I believe in this theory:
The boy is Jericho that is always writing compositions. ( yeah, the notebook has "Composition" and "Chris" with a X, just lookwithin the second word xD ) And the girl is WWE, always disturbing Jericho, copying him, looking at him. But WWE hates the fact that Y2J only writes compositions and doesn't give a damn about wwe. And now WWE interfered in his compositions, and Jericho said " i cannot help you anymore, do you understand? ". So Jericho is coming to end this.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> So the lengths of the video is clearly an indicator of something..
> 
> 0:42
> 0:43
> 0:44
> 0:55
> 
> It's quite obvious the videos were increasing by one second each time, then in the latest video there is a 10 second period where the screen is black..
> 
> No idea what this means, but its clearly trying to point something out???


10 second jeri-countdown?


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



buffalochipster said:


> 10 second jeri-countdown?


I would Mark. The Fuck. Out.


----------



## CC91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> So the lengths of the video is clearly an indicator of something..
> 
> 0:4*2*
> 0:4*3*
> 0:4*4*
> 0:5*5*
> 
> It's quite obvious the videos were increasing by one second each time, then in the latest video there is a 10 second period where the screen is black..
> 
> No idea what this means, but its clearly trying to point something out???


It also indicates the number of weeks left until January 2nd


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> So the lengths of the video is clearly an indicator of something..
> 
> 0:42
> 0:43
> 0:44
> 0:55
> 
> It's quite obvious the videos were increasing by one second each time, then in the latest video there is a 10 second period where the screen is black..
> 
> No idea what this means, but its clearly trying to point something out???


Vince McMahon's age... each video is themed after Vince McMahon's life during that year of his life. The next video will be 1:06.

*BANK ON IT*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Vince McMahon's age... each video is themed after Vince McMahon's life during that year of his life. The next video will be 1:06.
> 
> *BANK ON IT*


Tonight was the last video.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> It could be Neil Patrick Harris..... Swerve!


SUIT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tonight was the last video.


False. There will be a new video next week.


----------



## Apollo0813

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tonight was the last video.


According to the same dirtsheets that said that there would be an obvious hint tonight.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



airtono said:


> I believe in this theory:
> The boy is Jericho that is always writing compositions. ( yeah, the notebook has "Composition" and "Chris" with a X, just lookwithin the second word xD ) And the girl is WWE, always disturbing Jericho, copying him, looking at him. But WWE hates the fact that Y2J only writes compositions and doesn't give a damn about wwe. And now WWE interfered in his compositions, and Jericho said " i cannot help you anymore, do you understand? ". So Jericho is coming to end this.


These theories amakin me mad. This Punk/WWE = the girl talk should have stopped last week when the boy revealed the girl as his prophet, and even more so after this week. Furthermore, it's clearly the girl saying "I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?" then the video title of prophetless flashed to show the boy is now without a prophet. Bottom line, this whole 'girl copying' thing should stop.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Theory:

There is a girl in the video, who is known for being the sexiest man on earth. The girl threw the notebook because The Big O wasn't spending enough time with her. Also, the seconds in GE video is how many pounds of muscle the Big O gains each week.

#BigODebut


----------



## CGS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Tonight was the last video.


Wouldn't next week be the last one since there is one more week left until the 2nd of Jan?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kanes involved i know it, It would tie in with his resurrection. He has come back to destroy the PG Era which turnt him into a meaningless mortal man, So he goes after Cena( the head of the PG Era) maybe the promo is the AE talking to the PG Era... So Masked Kane, Y2J, Taker, Vince.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Tbh we shouldnt even be speculating.. the fact its a composition book (jericho's music career), and the fact Chris is crossed out should be enough confirmation that its jericho..


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

no direct hint as we all thought and i guess with how the promo ended nothing left to say 
unlike taker 2/21/11 in the last promo t was clear he is the one returning (despite few still hope of sting) but right now we still not knowing for sure


----------



## airtono

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

there's a lot of theories, shane and steph, y2j and steph, y2j, taker, better sit and wait 2nd january with no expectations.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You know... the interupts in the show scream Jericho more than Taker. Just more his style to me.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont know anymore. If anything the latest video may be indicating it is NOT Jericho. The name Chris is crossed out, the maple leaf disappears, Jerichos words "do you understand" preceded by "I cannot help you anymore" leads me to believe they are telling us the videos are not for Jericho. The rest of the videos had a theme to them that his video does not have, the length is not in order as the rest of the videos were etc. So now I don't know again.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

New promo ends with "Do you understand?"

as in

"Do you understand (what I am saying to you, right now)?"

C'mon. If it's not Jericho I'm gonna flip the fuck out.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The shopping cart disappearing is the fact that Jericho has no merchandise available on WWE Shop.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkatron said:


> I would Mark. The Fuck. Out.


Who wouldn't? It's fucking Jericho!


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One swing starts moving first; the others follow. Clearly related to Jericho saying others copycat him. Fact.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So the fact that "Chris" is written on the notebook pretty much confirms its Jericho...I'll be very disappointed if it turns out to be someone else.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If its Jericho, I hope for a bigger story line then, Just after the gimmick back


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Did they show another video tonight?


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RKO_THUG said:


> Did they show another video tonight?


Yea. The girl threw the composition book onto the floor and it had Chris written on the front of it.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RKO_THUG said:


> Did they show another video tonight?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBonwAcDwmc

Pretty much the nail in the coffin if you was thinking it was taker. pun intended


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it is, I hope it's more than RTWM then gone...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## sayanything6986

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think tonight might've just been sending the message that it's not who we think it is. But I'm probably wrong. As most of us probably are


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think the message of the vid is that it ISN'T chris jericho. Or they could just be saying that to put us off course.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


> New promo ends with "Do you understand?"
> 
> as in
> 
> *"Do you understand (what I am saying to you, right now)?"*
> 
> C'mon. If it's not Jericho I'm gonna flip the fuck out.


Sorry but everytime someone says this all I can think of is Butters...

The Maple leaf nearly confirms it as Jericho for me, unless there is another Canadian it could possibly be.

Don't know who the girl is though, who ever helped Jericho before? Just looking on Wiki it says Chyna was his manager early in his WWE career?

And the basketball is obviously Batista...


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just have a hard time thinking it's anyone other than jericho, the promo's just doesn't fit taker or anyone else. the only piece of the puzzle i don't quite get is the girl and how it connects to y2j. only thing i can think of is steph is coming back to take over, kick ace's ass outta the chair, take over raw and bring jericho with her to bring order back to wwe. although with the champs as are now, don't think much is out of order.


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

BRYAN DANIELSON MADE DEL RIO TAP! ITS A XMAS MIRACLE! xD

Edit: Whoops I forgot I changed forums! LOOOL Thought I was in the RAW Discussion. xP


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All I know is whoever it is will have to be a major heel. With the current list of champions there just isn't room for another huge face.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

and people say the chris crossed out is an indication it's not him, i say it's a symbol that he's done with the music writing in his comp book for now.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Obis said:


> Also look at the back of the book right under where the white part is, a little over the barcode/sticker, and I can see something, but I can't make it out.
> 
> I also see what you're pointing out in this post, but I can't make that out either. My eyes are bad.


I've looked under barcode and it looks like a face. Not sure who though.

At first I thought Stephanie and Vince. Girl throwing book(scripts) off table and saying "I can't help you anymore" = "I can't do it you'll have to go back and fix it"

But now, startign to believe in the Jericho hype.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hmm.... It's Moongoose McQueen, I think.


----------



## MajinTrunks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

canadian maple leaf in the pond at the 18 second mark of the new video


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RyanPelley said:


> Hmm.... It's Moongoose McQueen, I think.


He's coming back to confront Jericho for stealing the lead singer spot in Fozzy. A feud a decade in the making.

I do like how WWE is not acknowledging these videos at all though, it's being treated as if the viewers at home are the only ones who can see them, I think that's a very interesting deal.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Prophicies? Quoting Jericho (partially) his name on a book?

Here's a prophecy taken from the posts on the video channel:

Joshua 6:26 written around 1380 B.C. This prophecy specifically
predicted: 1) The city of Jericho would be rebuilt. Fulfilled
when King Ahab had Hiel rebuild Jericho. 2) When the builder lays
the new Jericho's foundations his oldest son would die. Fulfilled
when Hiel's oldest son Abiram died. 3) When the builder sets up
the city's gates his youngest son﻿ would die. Fulfilled when Hiel's
youngest son Segub died. I Kings 16:34.

Prophecy of the 3rd coming of Jerico. Code broken, almost, just who the hell is the girl.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> All I know is whoever it is will have to be a major heel. With the current list of champions there just isn't room for another huge face.


And if it is jericho that's returning, and there booking him as a major heel, it's going to have to take something pretty DRASTIC to make that happen.. I can't wait


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It sounds more like the girl is saying 'I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?'

If we're going by girl = Punk and boy = Jericho, like I've been thinking since the second video, this is CM Punk mocking Chris Jericho, pretty much telling Jericho he's not going to give Jericho another reason to bitch and moan about him stealing his stuff and then mocks him by taking his catchphrase he was using in his latest run 'do you understand (what I'm saying to you right now?)'


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



will94 said:


> He's coming back to confront Jericho for stealing the lead singer spot in Fozzy. A feud a decade in the making.
> 
> I do like how WWE is not acknowledging these videos at all though, it's being treated as if the viewers at home are the only ones who can see them, I think that's a very interesting deal.


That is what makes me think Jericho more than taker... less mysterious aura and more cryptic mystery if that makes sense. Just fits Jericho so much better.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

freeze the screen on 19 seconds mark 
i can clearly see y 2 j letters on the right of the water with the canadian leaf on the left

y on the bottom small 2 then j


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There is an X on the book.

X
...
X PAC
....
X FACTOR!
....


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really enjoyed Raw, especially the main event and the Kane/Cena thing. Only that stupid Alicia/Beth squash annoyed me


----------



## Stooge22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chr1st0 said:


> Sorry but everytime someone says this all I can think of is Butters...
> 
> The Maple leaf nearly confirms it as Jericho for me, unless there is another Canadian it could possibly be.
> 
> Don't know who the girl is though, who ever helped Jericho before? Just looking on Wiki it says Chyna was his manager early in his WWE career?
> 
> And the basketball is obviously Batista...



Canadian...........Chris........Could it be??????


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The boy is WWE.
The girl is NWA/WCW.
The composition book is professional wrestling as a whole.

The length of each video is Vince's age. Each video is from that year in his life.

0:42 - 1988 - Royal Rumble is the same night as Buckhouse Stampede. Clash of the Champions is the same night as Wrestlemania IV. "It Begins"
0:43 - 1989 - Clash of the Champions VI is the same night as Wrestlemania V. NWA/WCW is sitting in the background watching WWE and copying. "Second"
0:44 - 1990 - ... Something. "Look Within"
0:55 - 2001 - Vince buys WCW. It cannot help him write the history of wrestling anymore. "Prophet"
(next week) 1:06 (0:66) - 2012 - ???


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Evrey one showing the thing crossing out Chris, I cant see it form watching it unedited on Raw, so I'm hesiant that its not fake like a few on here have alredy

Can someone confirm that Chris is the word crossed out and not someone editin it?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sigh. If it's Jericho, its going to be predictable as hell. I'd rather Undertaker at this point than Jericho. We all know who's he fueding with, when he comes back. Only thing i'm looking foward to is The Royal Rumble


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> The boy is WWE.
> The girl is NWA/WCW.
> The composition book is professional wrestling as a whole.
> 
> The length of each video is Vince's age. Each video is from that year in his life.
> 
> 0:42 - 1988 - Royal Rumble is the same night as Buckhouse Stampede. Clash of the Champions is the same night as Wrestlemania IV. "It Begins"
> 0:43 - 1989 - Clash of the Champions VI is the same night as Wrestlemania V. NWA/WCW is sitting in the background watching WWE and copying. "Second"
> 0:44 - 1990 - ... Something. "Look Within"
> 0:55 - 2001 - Vince buys WCW. It cannot help him write the history of wrestling anymore. "Prophet"
> (next week) 1:06 (0:66) - 2012 - ???


how are you extrapolating that next weeks vignette will be 66 seconds? It seems people are just throwing massive amounts of shit at the wall in hopes that ONE of their theories will stick


----------



## John Futtbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone seems to overlook the part with the maple leaf. On the top, the swing has an upside down Y with Jericho's stance with his arms completely spread out, just like his usual entrance. It's kind of out of focus, but it's clearly him.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone got a link to tonights video?


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> how are you extrapolating that next weeks vignette will be 66 seconds? It seems people are just throwing massive amounts of shit at the wall in hopes that ONE of their theories will stick


I am simply making a prediction.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



el dandy said:


> There is an X on the book.
> 
> X
> ...
> X PAC
> ....
> X FACTOR!
> ....


marking out to nostalgic theme.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please please please be Jericho. If this is a set up for Undertaker, I'll be beyond disappointed. We all know Taker is coming back, no need for vignettes.

If Jericho is going to redefine his character, he needs to come with a 'time traveller' gimmick. It will be fresh and exciting.


----------



## Alim

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm leaning towards Vince and Linda. The setting seems to be in a 50s/60s school, right around the time when they were both youngsters.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am pretty much convinced it's Jericho now after initially believing it was 'Taker. The only thing I'm uncertain of is who's the girl?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










he was right with the y2j in the ground.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


> he was right with the y2j in the ground.


Wtf that does not say Y2J


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


> he was right with the y2j in the ground.


thank you i was trying to post the pic


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


> he was right with the y2j in the ground.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Wtf that does not say Y2J


it does but he doesn't mark the exact parts
you can see the 2 in the middle between y and j 
upside down


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Wtf that does not say Y2J


what was you expecting arial bold? this whole thing is cryptic, the 2 is what sets it off, it's very prominent.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> it does but he doesn't mark the exact parts
> you can see the 2 in the middle between y and j
> upside down


yeah i moved it over a bit so you could see the underlying where it actually was


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its pepole seein what they want to see there, I see a L instead of a J


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

can someone post a bigger pic on the 19 seconds mark and i will show you where exactly are the letters


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> it does but he doesn't mark the exact parts
> you can see the 2 in the middle between y and j
> upside down


It's called mud.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TJC93 said:


> Anyone got a link to tonights video?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I legitimately do not see anything that resembles a 2 in that mud.


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

y'know, if you reassemble those leaf stems you can make a scorpion


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just hope to god it isn't him no matter how many times I say it. Why can't it just be something out of left field? Why cant Jericho just make a surprise return? Or Undertaker? And to hell with these Brodus Clay, Mafia, Mcool, jokes


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There's no Y2J in that video. You know why? Because that represents a character Jericho used to have and never will come back with.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People thinking they see Y2J written in the dirt are almost as bad as the people seeing sting related stuff in the video last year.

Though it's nothing new. There's lots of people who report seeing faces in the smoke coming out of volcanoes and other things like that.


----------



## Alim

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pewpewpew said:


> y'know, if you reassemble those leaf stems you can make a scorpion


And I'm the Queen of England


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm slightly on board with the Maple Leaf but trying to create letters from sections of random mud is ridiculous.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sure its not Chris Benoit? Sure as hell would be the end of the world if he was coming back...


That the name "Chris" is crossed out could just mean that its NOT gonna be Chris Jericho.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think it's Taker/McCool, it seems like the boy and girl do not like each other, so why would they return as a couple?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JasonLives said:


> Sure its not Chris Benoit? Sure as hell would be the end of the world if he was coming back...
> 
> 
> That the name "Chris" is crossed out could just mean that its NOT gonna be Chris Jericho.


It does not even look like it says Chris. People just want it to be him. I hope on that day, the crowd is chanting Y2J to only look like dummies.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Enforcer said:


> There's no Y2J in that video. You know why? Because that represents a character Jericho used to have and never will come back with.


I said that before, if Jericho was coming back with a new character all the "Y2J" stuff is omit. Especially seeing letters in mud.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think it's undertaker. Just so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe the composition book says Dave


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, I think I've gotten it. It focuses on mud for a while right, and what is mud when it is dry? Dirt, and what is a type of dirt but not really? Sand, guess what type of animals living in deserts that have sand? Scorpions! ITS STING!


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thanks to Jack Foley for the following: 

These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying... http://nodq.com/features/326363716.shtml


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> can someone post a bigger pic on the 19 seconds mark and i will show you where exactly are the letters


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BallinGid said:


> Thanks to Jack Foley for the following:
> 
> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying... http://nodq.com/features/326363716.shtml


So are you trying to tell me it's.... Sting?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Looks like a 2, but that's it. After all they are coming on the 2nd of January.


----------



## MattayRip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone else think the X'ing out of Chris could mean Punk taking all his material from Jericho's book, and claiming the book as his own?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HHH,Stephanie Mcmahon, Brodus Clay, Ryback, and Jericho in a new stable


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striker said:


> So are you trying to tell me it's.... Sting?


Sting is actually directing the video


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


>


It must be Sting.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*








[/URL][/IMG]

Oh My God! It's Joey Styles!


----------



## gaco

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BallinGid said:


> Thanks to Jack Foley for the following:
> 
> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying... http://nodq.com/features/326363716.shtml


makes sense.


----------



## krug16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mjames74 said:


>


The human mind is hardwired to find patterns, even where none exist.

Pareidolia is a psychological phenomenon involving a vague and random stimulus (often an image or sound) being perceived as significant"


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

#BigODebuts


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Jericho. Ill explain this hood style.

1st Video: Boy:" Aye bruh, bout to write my sht down den fuck my bitch.
2nd Video: Boy:" Alright almost done, bitch fuckin LEH GO! " _Girl walks in Boy: " AYE BITCH WHAT DA FUCK YO ASS BE DOIN HERE AT MY ONE MAN SCHOOL GOD DAM?!?
3rd Video: Girl: " SWEAR TO GOD IF YO ASS AINT IN DAT CORNER BOUT TO DROP YO BASKETBALL BRUH! " Boy gets in corner.
4th Video: Girl" ALRIGHT LETS SEE WHAT YO PHONY ASS BE TRYIN TO DO IN DIS... WHAT CHRIS JERICHO??? Boy: " DATS IT IM DIPPIN! " Girl: " TYRONE MOTHER FUCKING JOHNSON GET BACK HERE!! "
5th Video: Girl: " WHY CHO ASS BE RUNNIN AWAY?? " Boy: " Its over gurl... " Girl: " If yo ass want to den im cool. " -Girl flips his shit over Girl: " DO YOU UNDERSTAND STAND WHAT IM TELLIN CHU TYRONE?? "

Bored.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

eh, jericho i think is the only one who could outdo punk at this point, they need someone to compete with him, i mean current roster, only thing i can see is miz and this psyco miz isn't working imo. if jericho comes back he about the only one who would bump punk down to #2 for me, well y2j or goldberg.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


>


That's the only thing that looks like it could be any indicator of something. Everything else is just misconception. 

What's weird is that we had the freeze frame of the kid writing in the book and we see clearly "two." Now, there's a possible 2 in the mud. 

Maybe it's two people. 

Then again, I don't think it could mean anything at all. I don't think WWE indicates anyone to freeze frame and zoom in and look for letter's and numbers of things that aren't there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> That's the only thing that looks like it could be any indicator of something. Everything else is just misconception.
> 
> What's weird is that we had the freeze frame of the kid writing in the book and we see clearly "two." Now, there's a possible 2 in the mud.
> 
> Maybe it's two people.


Whilst you could be right about two people (with there also being two people in the video), I think it may just indicate the date of the return, the 2nd of January.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Maveo said:


> Its Jericho. Ill explain this hood style.
> 
> 1st Video: Boy:" Aye bruh, bout to write my sht down den fuck my bitch.
> 2nd Video: Boy:" Alright almost done, bitch fuckin LEH GO! " _Girl walks in Boy: " AYE BITCH WHAT DA FUCK YO ASS BE DOIN HERE AT MY ONE MAN SCHOOL GOD DAM?!?
> 3rd Video: Girl: " SWEAR TO GOD IF YO ASS AINT IN DAT CORNER BOUT TO DROP YO BASKETBALL BRUH! " Boy gets in corner.
> 4th Video: Girl" ALRIGHT LETS SEE WHAT YO PHONY ASS BE TRYIN TO DO IN DIS... WHAT CHRIS JERICHO??? Boy: " DATS IT IM DIPPIN! " Girl: " TYRONE MOTHER FUCKING JOHNSON GET BACK HERE!! "
> 5th Video: Girl: " WHY CHO ASS BE RUNNIN AWAY?? " Boy: " Its over gurl... " Girl: " If yo ass want to den im cool. " -Girl flips his shit over Girl: " DO YOU UNDERSTAND STAND WHAT IM TELLIN CHU TYRONE?? "
> 
> Bored.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

TBH, I think you guys are looking too deep for answers.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










If you look real close, you can see an "S", as well as an "I" and an "N". 

OMG it's Sting.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*












My freaking word.....


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lucifer34 said:


> If you look real close, you can see an "S", as well as an "I" and an "N".
> 
> OMG it's Sting.


ROFL +1, i gotta get to bed


----------



## John Futtbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



John Futtbuck said:


> Everyone seems to overlook the part with the maple leaf. On the top, the swing has an upside down Y with Jericho's stance with his arms completely spread out, just like his usual entrance. It's kind of out of focus, but it's clearly him.


Anyone want to outline the part of the swing on top of the maple leaf? It's either his facade and a Y or I am just out of it.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



gaco said:


> makes sense.


Ya but what about in the 4th promo when the boy says "and what shall be the sign of my coming, he answered when she tells us" so what could that part mean? So Punk will tell him when to return? I don't quite understand.


----------



## #Bestintheworld

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Watch where the girl goes to pick up the journal. it really does look like the name that has an x through it says Chris.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just saw this, via NoDQ.com:

_Thanks to Jack Foley for the following: 

These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying...._

Interesting.


----------



## illnades

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its going to be the most shocking return ever... If you look in the mud it clearly says Shockmaster!


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Since everyone else is doing it, might as well lol.

If you look closely, you can see Jericho.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Evil Ed said:


> Ya but what about in the 4th promo when the boy says "and what shall be the sign of my coming, he answered when she tells us" so what could that part mean? So Punk will tell him when to return? I don't quite understand.


When Punk goes too far. And in this video tonight, if the girl = Punk and the boy = Jericho, Punk mocked Jericho by taking his catchphrase, 'do you understand (what I'm saying to you right now?)' Maybe that's what takes it too far and that's the calling card for Jericho to arrive.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone think what i'm thinking what im thinking for the 6th video (if there is one)

- Girl (CM Punk) is in the halls reading the notebook blah, blah.

- The Boy (Y2J) comes and takes the notebook back indicating that he wants his ideas back or whatever you want to say.

- The Boy is trying to say, " You and others have been stealing my ideas and I want them back! "

Seems realistic to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The most annoying thing (well for me anyway) is that when the person is back on the 2nd of January, we probably won't ever find out what the video's all mean. They're not exactly going to cut a promo on what the girl signifies, what the basketball or the trolley means etc.


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I never thought it was Jericho always taker but the music in the background sounded like Jerichos theme a little bit


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also..

January 2nd 2012

- CM Punk is promoing or in the middle of a match. The last video appears on the screen and has something to do with the notebook and both the girl and the boy. Again the girl takes the notebook back.

- Girl comes out with the book and looks at CM Punk with a weird smile. CM Punk goes to get the book and as he does the boy comes out and looks at him angry and points up at the titantron.

- The Y2J countdown starts and Chris Jericho comes and attacks CM Punk for what he has done.

Not a bad idea.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Maveo said:


> Also..
> 
> January 2nd 2012
> 
> - CM Punk is promoing or in the middle of a match. The last video appears on the screen and has something to do with the notebook and both the girl and the boy. Again the girl takes the notebook back.
> 
> - Girl comes out with the book and looks at CM Punk with a weird smile. CM Punk goes to get the book and as he does the boy comes out and looks at him angry and points up at the titantron.
> 
> - The Y2J countdown starts and Chris Jericho comes and attacks CM Punk for what he has done.
> 
> Not a bad idea.


I think that'd be fucking awesome to actually have the boy and girl involved at the actual live event before Jericho's return. That'd be epic.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

go watch the video again and pause @ 0:26 and look at the right there's someone standing in the background


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Looked like a tree to me.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> go watch the video again and pause @ 0:26 and look at the right there's someone standing in the background












Sure looks like it.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> The most annoying thing (well for me anyway) is that when the person is back on the 2nd of January, we probably won't ever find out what the video's all mean. They're not exactly going to cut a promo on what the girl signifies, what the basketball or the trolley means etc.


I'm sure in the final video before the big arrival everything will be explained pretty clearly, maybe not every last thing but it'll be laid out enough to where you can figure it out. Like the boy will be explaining everything and as he's talking it will flash the parts that he's explaining and what their meaning is.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lucifer34 said:


> Sure looks like it.


thank you for posting the pic i was trying to do it myself


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow I kept looking and didn't see the guy in the background, thanks for posting a picture. Just looks like a normal guy though..


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> go watch the video again and pause @ 0:26 and look at the right there's someone standing in the background


Screencap, please? I could not find what you mean at all.

Edit: NM. Weird. Thought that was a trashcan with the white shirt and all. Looks like a fat guy, though? Probably just an accident.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man, my mind is playing tricks on me. Now it looks like the trees next to the man spell out "ALEX". 

Alex Riley is returning.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> thank you for posting the pic i was trying to do it myself





WordsWordsWords said:


> Screencap, please? I could not find what you mean at all.


someone already did


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This has to be one of the best return vignettes in awhile to be honest.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please don't be the undertaker.

Please be something more significant than Jericho or Stephanie.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Taker, Jericho, Lesnar and Stephanie would all be disappointments at this point. 

Unless they think we are stupid and will believe Jericho's anger towards the company, and the WW12 thing can just be a ruse. 

There is nobody that I can think of.... there is nobody that any of you can think of that will make this worth it. It literally has to be a true shock, if they want this to succeed.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It will be SOMETHING that none of us has predicted.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Same old Jericho


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

To be honest, I really don't have a care anymore about analyzing and nit-picking through these video's to "figure out" who it is. 

I'm my opinion, it's either Jericho or Undertaker. Anything else will be a shock.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im expecting a new video next week, but do you think there will be the last video on Jan 2nd? Im thinking they'll air the last one on the first half of the Jan 2nd episode and then Jericho will return at the end of RAW.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Nevermind.


the Look Within promo, its tag is prophetless2012. I'm guessing that's Punk-related.


----------



## rawisward

*Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Did anyone else notice, before raw aired, when they did the wwe opening signature, jericho was shown as one of the superstars.


----------



## will94

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Umm pretty sure he's been in it for awhile now....


----------



## TripleG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Found this on NODQ.com and I think its an interesting interpretation of the It Begins vignettes. 



> Thanks to Jack Foley for the following:
> 
> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....


I already guessed that Punk/Jericho was in the works and that Jericho would be the "It Begins" guy, but I never really looked for clues in the video or tried to interpret it too deeply. Interesting theory I think.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In the promo we just saw the girl knocks down a notebook, just so happens that the name "Chris" is crossed out on that notebook if you watch it on youtube and stop it at that point. Also, a mapleleaf appears and then disapears under 1 of the swings. The globe = best in the world at what i do. Ontop of the constant verses from the bible which is where Jericho got his name.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think he's full of shit. ^

It's obvious it's Nathan Jones.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Well I feel stupid I haven't noticed that


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Yeah, they never took him out. He's also still in Big Show's entrance video, where Show punches him out.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> To be honest, I really don't have a care anymore about analyzing and nit-picking through these video's to "figure out" who it is.
> 
> I'm my opinion, it's either Jericho or Undertaker. Anything else will be a shock.


Anything else would be a shock? You're telling me if it turns out to be Rikishi, you wouldn't vomit?


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly think it's skip Sheffield and he's going to get a monster push and win the rumble and fight punk at Mania and beat punk.

I hope it's jericho but I doubt it.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> Anything else would be a shock? You're telling me if it turns out to be Rikishi, you wouldn't vomit?


If Russo still was in the WWE Creative Team then he would use these promos for Imposter Kane.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It'll all mean nothing when Jericho comes back and jobs to Punk.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

brodus clay... lol, about time to troll.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

check it out! in the screen shot of the 00:26 mark you can clearly see a red bench. oh wait, that's suppose to be there, nevermind.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think the 4th video goes against the boy being after the girl. he talks more like he is with the girl instead of against her, and his waiting for her ok for his return.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TripleG said:


> Found this on NODQ.com and I think its an interesting interpretation of the It Begins vignettes.
> 
> Thanks to Jack Foley for the following:
> 
> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....
> 
> 
> I already guessed that Punk/Jericho was in the works and that Jericho would be the "It Begins" guy, but I never really looked for clues in the video or tried to interpret it too deeply. Interesting theory I think.


This theory has been suggested to be the truth by people on this forum at least 50 times, and I honestly bought into the idea myself, but the last two videos destroyed this theory, with the boy's reliance on the girl to be his prophet, and her statement of "I cannot help you anymore". So there is no point pondering it anymore. At any rate, I still feel the promo is directed towards a Jericho return to feud with Punk, but the significance of the girl is puzzling. I think it's generally agreed upon that the last video is a 95% guarantee that it's Jericho, as his name is plastered all over the book, with the 5% doubt owing to the chance that this is a set up for a swerve.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The newest video is really interesting. It's actually made this somewhat mysterious for me again. It's blatantly obvious that these promos were intended for Jericho from the start, but the latest one could be interpreted either as clearly identifying Jericho or clearly dismissing him, depending on how you interpret the name being crossed out and the dialogue.

Basically it boils down to either Jericho or a half-assed back-up plan. It's the same thing that happened with the 2-21-11 promos when talks with Sting fell through. I think things are still looking up, but we could be headed for another:






Either way, the reveal is going to be awesome for completely different reasons.




zacharyzblewski said:


> It will be SOMETHING that none of us has predicted.


That's very doubtful. Have you looked through this entire thread? Posters have offered up every conceivable option, including people who are currently deceased. There's so much shit being flung at the wall that someone is bound to be correct. It's just like End Times prophecy in real life, actually.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I love how people are seeing names in mud and stuff lmao! Why are peeps convincing themselves its all about Jericho vs Punk for WM, not happening. All I keep hearing is the little girl is Punk and she is copying the boy who is Jericho, at no point in the videos is the girl copying the boy, to copy the boy she would be sitting next to him with her own book copying him, to copy him she would have to copy him, she is not copying him! It may well be Jericho but just because you want him to come rival Punk does not mean its happening, these promos are about control of the company, its Stephanie McMahon and Shane or Stephanie with a wrestler. The videos seem to me like the girl is mad that the boy is working too hard, she is not copying him, it does not say Y2J in the damn mud and the fat guy in the background is most likely a mistake, WWE does not expect us to freezeframe and zoom in on everything, they are not that mysterious.


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky541 said:


> Its obviously Taker people. No need too look much into it. The videos are too dark for it to be someone like Jericho.


I think you're confusing dark with cryptic.

These videos are also too big for a guy like Taker. Remember his nagging injuries? It's exactly the reason why he hasn't been in the ring all year, apart from Wrestlemania. I've said it a hundred times on here but I'll say it once more: the gameplan was to have Taker appear every so often. It was understood that he couldn't wrestle the same matches as he used to. Not to mention the bumps Taker took during WM.. Why go to such great lengths to bring him back? It just seems unnecessary.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Becuse this is 20-0 time? the biggist match of them all?
even if he makes 21 would it be as big as a deal as 20?
so yeah I could defreintly see them doing this, its a smart mvoe to use evrey single thing you can, and whats amazing a lot of pepole say "I t better not be taker cause its always him" yet this time WWE has manged to get most of us OFF of the right tracvk (if it turns out to be him)

And I know for the last two times, many pepole wanted Takers vids not to be so obvuis, i think they did that.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pewpewpew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/prophetless2012
> 
> Last lines in the video
> 
> "I cannot help you anymore. Do you understand?"
> 
> Maybe a reference to Jericho's "Save Us" angle?


Maybe, and the last sentence is a part of a Jericho line "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"


----------



## Hade

*Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

Don't know if this was posted... so mods if you close this then move this post on the It Begins Official Thread.

- Several people have sent word that after replaying this week's 1/2/12 "cryptic" video package, the notebook that was featured appears to have the name “Chris” crossed out. 

As of last word, the plan was still for Chris Jericho to return to WWE for a short run with the company. There would be a program between CM Punk and Chris Jericho which would culminate in a match between the two at WrestleMania 28.











Also in the last promo at *00:19* is the Maple Leaf from the Canadian flag.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

I do believe your thread will be closed / merged into the ITBEGINS megathread shortly...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/586673-begins-all-begins-discussion-goes-here.html

you should post this kind of stuff in there next time


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm wondering what all t he outside shots are about.


----------



## OnTheMoney

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Year
2012
January

Break the code.


----------



## OnTheMoney

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TKOK! said:


> I'm wondering what all t he outside shots are about.


Could simply symbolize being outside of the WWE.


----------



## Limbo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I remember Jericho saying that he won't return unless he's reinvented himself. IF this is Jericho, do you think that he'll return as a much darker, pyschotic character? It would reflect that eerie vibe that is expressed in this messages. It would also be a nice change to his suit wearing, serious character. As well as his egotistic, King of the World, rockstar persona.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

How the hell can you tell that it says "Chris"? lol it's like last year when people thought the piece of cloth was a scorpion and represented Sting and then when I watched the video in HD/full screen and took a screen shot proving that it was a cloth people said that watching it in full screen/HD stretches the pixels lmao and how did that turn out? so yeah my point is your looking into this too much, I don't think WWE would put little clues in the video to let us know who it is.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> I honestly think it's skip Sheffield and he's going to get a monster push and win the rumble and fight punk at Mania and beat punk.
> 
> I hope it's jericho but I doubt it.


I would honestly vomit if this happens lol.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Kizarny. Because if you take the boy and the girls skin over the chair he sits on it makes a perfect circus tent.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Throughout the night wrestlers are taken out, primarily those who've copied Chris Jericho (Mason Ryan, The Miz,ect). The announcers hype what the hell is going on. 

Brodus Clay is behind the promo (to begin with), they play the videos, the mystery is solved and then he comes out and stands on the ramp. He was initially the one who took out those superstars. Punk is standing inside the ring, literally gobsmacked at how underwhelming this whole hype was. Before Clay can get in a word, Punk rips into him, thinking this promo could have actually referred to a credible superstar. He lists Goldberg, Batista, Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker and Chris Jer...

The crowd is terribly disappointed until you hear the massive pyrotechnics of Chris Jericho hit. The lights go out, 'JERICHO' is seen on the titontron, no music... the lights come back on, Jericho is standing behind Punk in the ring with the WWE Championship.

He absolutely levels Punk with the title, Jericho drags Punk around the ring and hits him with ringbells, steel steps, ect, until Clay puts Punk through the announcers table. 

Jericho gets on the ground to Punk's level and starts yelling at him, "how dare you take what's mine, your world will change forever now that I'm in it". 

They stand over him as the show comes to a close. 

Jericho should demand a shot at Punk for the Rumble with John L refusing because he needs to work his way up the ladder, Jericho wins the rumble. 


I also think their road to Wrestlemania should include a promo where Punk brings up Benoit, I think an intense promo done correctly could draw so much emotion from both superstars, that it would really help solidify this match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So much for the BIG clue Dirtsheets. Which rules out them ever knowing anything about it whatsoever.

Nobody knows, the videos are deliberately vague, there is so little actual information in them that it could retrospectively made out to be anyone. 

Let's hope it's not a total let down.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho, the notebook could signify the WWE's attempt to continue writing his character, but without him...giving it all to CM Punk instead. 

Or, it could be Chris' old character...which is being knocked off the desk, and eventually rewritten.

The boy could be WWE creative, the girl Stephanie, for all we know. She brings Jericho back, the end of the word (WWE) as we know it, a conflict with the script being written (I cannot help you anymore). John L. could be texting Stephanie this entire time, and this could all be a conspiracy AGAINST Punk...a huge swerve, since Punk was basically the guy that put it into motion.

The WWE could go many directions with this. I can't wait.


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would face palm myself to death if it was Taker or Skip Sheffield, I really would


----------



## Elsonator90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



THA_WRESTER said:


> HHH,Stephanie Mcmahon, Brodus Clay, Ryback, and Jericho in a new stable


Im sure i said this a few pages back lol


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Let's hope it's not a total let down.


it's the WWE: always expect the worst and you shall not be disappointed.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

I saw shane on the pen too? lol.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



W.4.E said:


> it's the WWE: always expect the worst and you shall not be disappointed.



Ha. Yeah. I'm expecting let down, just not total let down. Y'know, like the whole thing being about Sheamus changing brands to take his WWE title back or the return of Robocop.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Jericho is so obvious that perhaps the swerve is we are expecting Chris Jericho to be so obvious that we over look him.

If it is JEricho how long is he back for? And do you really think he could be a heel again? He's at the veteran point where he'll be cheered regardless.

Plus if he is all psychoitc.. won't that take away from Dean Ambrose? or will Dean be JEricho's "lance cade" only hopefully for successful.


----------



## hassassin

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

The WWE never over-complicated stuff this deep at all anymore. Although this promo does take a lot more analysis than most.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

ITS STING, STING STING. YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THE SCORPION ON THE GROUND IN THE VIDEO AND THAT IS OBVIOUSLY STING CROSSED OUT ON THE NOTEBOOK.


People need to stop overcomplicating this shit, giving far too much credit to the writers for them to even think about this stuff that you guys come up with, even though a lot of it doesn't even make sense and would be completely laughable if true.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

Pretty simple for me. Last Jericho promo package concerned Jericho "saving" the WWE. Now Jericho (don't know why it's a girl speaking) is saying he can't help/save us anymore.


----------



## Rua

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

Yes. It says Shane on the pen. Not Sharpie, which is a make of pen.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Let me break this down for you.

2012 : year = Y

2 : day = 2

Jan : Month = J

Y2J chris Jericho.﻿ Plus if you look in the back round of the promo you see a globe, who is the wrestler that says im the best in the world at what I do ........ Chris Jericho. You see the boy standing in the corner of the second video meaning he disregards rules, same as chris jericho. the returning superstar is chris jericho.


----------



## Dynasty

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*

Let me break this down for you.

2012 : year = Y

2 : day = 2

Jan : Month = J

Y2J chris Jericho.﻿ Plus if you look in the back round of the promo you see a globe, who is the wrestler that says im the best in the world at what I do ........ Chris Jericho. You see the boy standing in the corner of the second video meaning he disregards rules, same as chris jericho. the returning superstar is chris jericho.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is my analysis of the promos:

If you think about all of the videos, the boy (Jericho) is always sat down working... He is doing work long before the girl (punk) appears...
When the girl turns up she is not working she is just playing around with the ball (The WWE) while the boy (Jericho) is still working hard...
Punk has started using the 'best in the world' line which has always been known as what Jericho says... So Jericho is coming back to take what is rightfully his. Throughout all of the promos the boy seems frustrated...

First Promo:All of the boy, writing things down - This is Jericho working hard for the WWE to get where he was.
Second Promo: The girl appears - This symbolises Punk turning up at the WWE.
Third Promo: The boy is in the corner - This is Jericho being pushed out of the WWE by Punk, because the girl is in the video more and more playing with the ball (WWE) she (punk) is trying to see what the boy (Jericho) is writing - Symbolising Punk copying Jericho...
Fourth Promo: The boy (Jericho) is saying the girl (punk) will be the reason he reurn, when the time is correct...
Fifth Promo: All about the Girl (Punk)... The boy (Jericho) is still in the corner (pushed out of the WWE) The girl throws the book off the table which is the boys hard work... Basically saying Jericho's hard work was ruined by punk...
The last Lines are directed at the WWE - Jericho is saying he canno help them any more and that is why they are prophetless...


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Will people at least read some of the thread & stop continually writing the same analysis over & over & over & over again.


----------



## Clued

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Prophetless vs Voiceless


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ryback from the future... ?


----------



## frx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Didn't one of the promos show Jericho's entrance and had the sound of "I'm the best in the world at what I do" quote?

I suppose this was told already, I just didn't want to go through 300+ pages and I'm curious.

http://youtu.be/7iWA9IoqcQU


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Adramelech said:


> That's very doubtful. Have you looked through this entire thread? Posters have offered up every conceivable option, including people who are currently deceased. There's so much shit being flung at the wall that someone is bound to be correct. It's just like End Times prophecy in real life, actually.


This. And you never know who's right. Anyone else remember that one time bboy accidently predicted an entire Raw?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Tronnik said:


> This. And you never know who's right. Anyone else remember that one time bboy accidently predicted an entire Raw?


Lol yea.. Wheres Bboy when you need him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just read through a couple pages. Are people really looking as far as trying to make letters out of mud? :lmao That is worse than the 2-21-11 stuff when they said they saw Sting's name and face in the videos.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Just read through a couple pages. Are people really looking as far as trying to make letters out of mud? :lmao That is worse than the 2-21-11 stuff when they said they saw Sting's name and face in the videos.


Those videos WERE for Sting.. Sting did not sign with the E so they made it Undertaker's return. Sting confirmed that he was offered by WWE in that time period. Thats the reason why TNA took a shot at WWE's 2-21-11 videos by making one their own just before Sting came out at TNA's PPV.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"it begins" "control" "Prophetless" yes, yes you're all right that clearly means Jericho coming back because Punk said something similar that he used to, "the end of the world as you know it" can only mean dont say what I said, dick. I hope Vince plays Jerichos countdown that Raw just to troll everyone lmao.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



frx said:


> Didn't one of the promos show Jericho's entrance and had the sound of "I'm the best in the world at what I do" quote?
> 
> I suppose this was told already, I just didn't want to go through 300+ pages and I'm curious.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7iWA9IoqcQU


That vid was fake.



Tronnik said:


> Anyone else remember that one time bboy accidently predicted an entire Raw?


Ha! That is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

*It Begins Promo explained*

"These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying.... 
P.S: Notice the"X" on the book in this one. CM Punk has X's on his hand tape."
_source:sescoops.com_


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



volt28 said:


> *little girl is representing Punk.*


Lol.. hope not.

But seriously.. nice theory.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



volt28 said:


> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....
> P.S: Notice the"X" on the book in this one. CM Punk has X's on his hand tape.


so why a girl and not a boy represents punk?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

That....makes almost 100 percent sense.


----------



## Robcore™

*Re: Possible **SPOILER** Hint On 1/2/12 Video*



Dynasty said:


> Pretty simple for me. Last Jericho promo package concerned Jericho "saving" the WWE. Now Jericho (don't know why it's a girl speaking) is saying he can't help/save us anymore.


I've seen the below explanation on another forum, would explain it; 

_These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying...._


----------



## ajktco

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

dude so not your theory blatently nicked from someone on nodq. for shame man for shame


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Will people at least read some of the thread & stop continually writing the same analysis over & over & over & over again.


This. Can't we discuss something significant that hasn't been constantly analysed over a hundred times, like maybe the significance of the maple leaf and in particular its random disappearance?


----------



## Daud

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

I like ur theory!


----------



## NikZ

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

You got it wrong. From that last video, we know that the girl is the prophet, in other words she was telling the boy what to say. She was the mastermind. Now he's being punished (standing in the corner silently) and she doesn't need him anymore (pushes over the notebook and then grabs it, says she can no longer help him).

To everyone that agrees with OP's theory :


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

Far too logical for the WWE to come up with.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

Girl: "I cannot help you anymore, do you understand?" When was Punk helping Jericho? It suits Shane and Stephanie more than anyone else tbh. Lets ssee.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Irish Jet said:


> Far too logical for the WWE to come up with.


This exactly!


----------



## SwedishWWEFan

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Nitromalta said:


> so why a girl and not a boy represents punk?


mabey so that it isnt obvius..


----------



## CGS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zkorejo said:


> Those videos WERE for Sting.. Sting did not sign with the E so they made it Undertaker's return. Sting confirmed that he was offered by WWE in that time period. Thats the reason why TNA took a shot at WWE's 2-21-11 videos by making one their own just before Sting came out at TNA's PPV.


Im talking about the ones after it was pretty clear it was Taker. I understood the earlier ones but people were saying stuff like they saw his face in the wind. Thats moreso the comparison I was trying to make.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao at the mud discussions. They are right up there with the smoke/grass/scorpion discussions regarding STING earlier this year. After this promo I'm back to thinking it's Jericho as I got a Jericho vibe while watching it. But I just realized something. Why in the fuck would they make Punk a little girl lol? All these theories of Punk being a little girl and Jericho being the boy. Why wouldn't they just have 2 little boys instead of making Punk a girl lol? Anyways, I think it's Jericho but to say some of the theories here are reaching would be an understatement.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Im talking about the ones after it was pretty clear it was Taker. I understood the earlier ones but people were saying stuff like they saw his face in the wind. Thats moreso the comparison I was trying to make.


ah.. ok.. lol yeah


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

Too many plot holes in that tbh, the main one being that Punk is a girl lol and the other being that this feud will be based on a catchphrase. I think it's going to be Jericho but hopefully not with that explanation. They can hardly have Jericho come back with this dark character the videos are portraying only to feud over the rights to a catchphrase. Am I the only one who sees how ridiculous that is? "I'm the best in the world!" "No! _I'm_ the best in the world!" Really? Another thing is the fact that Jericho never really had the ball to drop and Punk to pick up in the first place. On it's face it makes sense but when you actually read this theory, which is all it is at the end of the day, somebody else's theory, it hardly makes sense at all imo.


----------



## Werlex

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

LOL what ball did jericho have in the first place? 

Jericho was not even a main eventer. The only time they even put the title on him was when Cena got hurt. 

What a bullshit theory. 

Punk has long surpassed jericho.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Starbuck said:


> Too many plot holes in that tbh, the main one being that Punk is a girl lol and the other being that this feud will be based on a catchphrase. I think it's going to be Jericho but hopefully not with that explanation. They can hardly have Jericho come back with this dark character the videos are portraying only to feud over the rights to a catchphrase. *Am I the only one who sees how ridiculous that is? "I'm the best in the world!" "No! I'm the best in the world!" Really?* Another thing is the fact that Jericho never really had the ball to drop and Punk to pick up in the first place. On it's face it makes sense but when you actually read this theory, which is all it is at the end of the day, somebody else's theory, it hardly makes sense at all imo.


Punk and Jericho yelling that back and forth to each other is still and upgrade over the majority of promo's we've had to endure this year.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

It's so funny how far people reach just to get to a certain scenerio. It's like me being like:

The little boy is respresenting Vince and the girl is representing Sable. The little boy is trying to write in his notebook but the little girl keeps trying to look at his notebook. The notebook is his penis. The girl tries to do the work herself but cant come up with anything. She cant pleasure herself without Vinces penis. The ball was obviously her playing with his ballsack. Hes standing in the corner cause hes trying to protect his penis from Sable.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

^^

LMAo :lmao:lmao

Its just his theory.. not a perfect one necessarily.


----------



## hookupskid85

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

I hope it's not Jericho, i cant stand his crying and whining like a little bitch.
It's going to be undertaker. The word Profit gave it away. When he was in the ministry he would refer to himself as the profit.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Tronnik said:


> It's so funny how far people reach just to get to a certain scenerio. It's like me being like:
> 
> The little boy is respresenting Vince and the girl is representing Sable. The little boy is trying to write in his notebook but the little girl keeps trying to look at his notebook. The notebook is his penis. The girl tries to do the work herself but cant come up with anything. She cant pleasure herself without Vinces penis. The ball was obviously her playing with his ballsack. Hes standing in the corner cause hes trying to protect his penis from Sable.


LMAO awesome.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

But what about Sting?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

You are all setting yourselves up for dissapointment when Jericho does not return to feud with Punk, some people are so desperate for this they see his name in mud and pretend they hear noise etc.


----------



## ajktco

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

In all honesty it is a good idea, but I personally wouldn't spend my fee time thinking of theories when, you know, you could just wait till the 2nd and find out then


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

If it's Jericho how boring and predictable will it be on the 2. The only reason why people on this bord want it to be Jericho, is to start multiple threads on who's better between him and Cm Punk.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

Jericho would be awesome, but these videos dont make much sense if these are for Jericho/Punk feud. By logic, it would fit perfectly for Shane's return with or without Stephanie.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

that's fitting, seeing as how Punk is a little bitch.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

shane isnt with the company anymore, hes left to be his own man
we have all face champs, laurinitis isnt heeling it up.. thare are no grounds for a power struggle
get this notion out of your head


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the girl is the wwe universe


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wait I got it now.... The boy is the WWE and the girl is mega fast broadband, the book is the annoymous GM and its all a metaphor for him being reborn as and ipad. Jan 2nd 2012 a giant ipad on legs will appear from beyond the titantron shooting laserbeams from its usb ports to chase away Johnny Ace, HHH and Punk. Then it will climb into the ring and mount Michael Cole impregnating him with iphone-troll hybrid babies that will instantly hatch and come after every member of the IWC, finally the GM ipad will split in two and Vince will appear with a massive chubb on and a tin of polish in his hand.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

It's Taker... this same exact thing happened earlier in the year with the Taker video, everyone looked for signs pointing to Sting, and now you're all doing it again with Jericho...





Werlex said:


> LOL what ball did jericho have in the first place?
> 
> Jericho was not even a main eventer. The only time they even put the title on him was when Cena got hurt.
> 
> What a bullshit theory.
> 
> Punk has long surpassed jericho.


:banplz:


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



PunkDrunk said:


> shane isnt with the company anymore, hes left to be his own man
> we have all face champs, laurinitis isnt heeling it up.. thare are no grounds for a power struggle
> get this notion out of your head


What I am trying to say is, the videos only make sense if they are for Shane. I personally would love to see Shane back and I know he left the company and all, but that doesnt mean he will never come back. I am NOT insinuating these videos mean its Shane coming back.. or i want to see a power struggle storyline. Just saying if these were for Shane, the whole thing would make sense. If these are for Punk/jericho, does it make sense? not so much.


----------



## mistrymachine

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All this analysis just reminds me of Jesus toast:










You see what you want to see. All I want to see is a top-class return to kick off 2012 for WWE.


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Youtube channel age may once again be connected to jericho

Prophetless2012 - *27* - The last time jericho made an appearance in a wwe ring *27*/9/10


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Irish Jet said:


> Punk and Jericho yelling that back and forth to each other is still and upgrade over the majority of promo's we've had to endure this year.


If you want Punk and Jericho yelling that at each other as your WWE title program going into Wrestlemania, a Wrestlemania headlined by The Rock vs. John Cena and a Wrestlemania that is going to be impossible for anybody outside of those 2 to upstage, well, more power to you. I want a Jericho/Punk feud but I'd prefer it if it went a little deeper than...

"I'm the best in the world and you're not Jericho!" 

"Oh yeah? Well I'm the best in the world at what I do and I do it better than you so I'm the best in the world!"

"No! IM THE BEST IN THE WORLD!"

"ME!"

"ME!"


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Wait I got it now.... The boy is the WWE and the girl is mega fast broadband, the book is the annoymous GM and its all a metaphor for him being reborn as and ipad. Jan 2nd 2012 a giant ipad on legs will appear from beyond the titantron shooting laserbeams from its usb ports to chase away Johnny Ace, HHH and Punk. Then it will climb into the ring and mount Michael Cole impregnating him with iphone-troll hybrid babies that will instantly hatch and come after every member of the IWC, finally the GM ipad will split in two and Vince will appear with a massive chubb on and a tin of polish in his hand.


I don't understand why people keep thinking Cm Punk would be the damn girl. Why not just have two boys in the video? And she isn't copying anything in the video. People want to believe that Jericho is feuding with Punk, so they can make a whole bunch of threads of who owned who in each promo. My god let it be someone more better than Jericho or Undertaker.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Starbuck said:


> If you want Punk and Jericho yelling that at each other as your WWE title program going into Wrestlemania, a Wrestlemania headlined by The Rock vs. John Cena and a Wrestlemania that is going to be impossible for anybody outside of those 2 to upstage, well, more power to you. I want a Jericho/Punk feud but I'd prefer it if it went a little deeper than...
> 
> "I'm the best in the world and you're not Jericho!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? Well I'm the best in the world at what I do and I do it better than you so I'm the best in the world!"
> 
> "No! IM THE BEST IN THE WORLD!"
> 
> "ME!"
> 
> "ME!"


"I'm the best in the world!"

"SHUT. THE HELL. UP."

"NO! PIPEBOMB!"

"RAW IS JERICHO!"

"NO IT ISN'T, CHRISTOPHER."

"ASSCLOWN.'


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Starbuck said:


> If you want Punk and Jericho yelling that at each other as your WWE title program going into Wrestlemania, a Wrestlemania headlined by The Rock vs. John Cena and a Wrestlemania that is going to be impossible for anybody outside of those 2 to upstage, well, more power to you. I want a Jericho/Punk feud but I'd prefer it if it went a little deeper than...
> 
> "I'm the best in the world and you're not Jericho!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? Well I'm the best in the world at what I do and I do it better than you so I'm the best in the world!"
> 
> "No! IM THE BEST IN THE WORLD!"
> 
> "ME!"
> 
> "ME!"


That would suck. I personally don't wanna see the feud. Because I know how this board is going to react, and how many threads are going to be made, about who's better than who.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



shaunwwe said:


> Youtube channel age may once again be connected to jericho
> 
> Prophetless2012 - *27* - The last time jericho made an appearance in a wwe ring *27*/9/10


It’s not Jesus toast, but good on ya!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Tronnik said:


> "I'm the best in the world!"
> 
> "SHUT. THE HELL. UP."
> 
> "NO! PIPEBOMB!"
> 
> "RAW IS JERICHO!"
> 
> "NO IT ISN'T, CHRISTOPHER."
> 
> "ASSCLOWN.'


"BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD THOUGH."

"NO, IM THE BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD, PHILIP."

"ACTUALLY, DANIEL BRYAN IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD."

"YEAH, BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD. AND BY THE THE WAY, YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL IN THE VIDEO PROMO, HAAAAAAA."

"SHUT UP.........ASSCLOWN."

"BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD THOUGH, PHIL."


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*

lol Oh god.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Starbuck said:


> "BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD THOUGH."
> 
> "NO, IM THE BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD, PHILIP."
> 
> "ACTUALLY, DANIEL BRYAN IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD."
> 
> "YEAH, BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD. AND BY THE THE WAY, YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL IN THE VIDEO PROMO, HAAAAAAA."
> 
> "SHUT UP.........ASSCLOWN."
> 
> "BEST ASSCLOWN IN THE WORLD THOUGH, PHIL."


"GO BACK TO TORONTO, CHRISTOPER!"

"I'M FROM WINNIPEG, YOU IDIOT!"

"SOMETHING SOMETHING ICE CREAM BARS."

"I'M THE BEST IN THE WORLD!"

"SOMETHING SOMETHING PIPEBOMB, SOMETHING LUKE GALLOWS!"


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

haha.. :lmao


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



Tronnik said:


> "GO BACK TO TORONTO, CHRISTOPER!"
> 
> "I'M FROM WINNIPEG, YOU IDIOT!"
> 
> "SOMETHING SOMETHING ICE CREAM BARS."
> 
> "I'M THE BEST IN THE WORLD!"
> 
> "SOMETHING SOMETHING PIPEBOMB, SOMETHING LUKE GALLOWS!"


:lmao at SOMETHING SOMETHING PIPEBOMB.


----------



## Luxie

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



volt28 said:


> "These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....
> P.S: Notice the"X" on the book in this one. CM Punk has X's on his hand tape."
> _source:sescoops.com_


I'm mad at you right now because that makes too much sense.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the girl is Punk.. then why is the girl saying "I cannot help you anymore, do you understand?" at the end? Shouldn't it be the boy saying it?

Actually I guess you can't really tell if it's a boy or girl saying it at the end, not really a distinct voice considering the boy is young and wouldn't have a deep voice I guess..


----------



## Ouroboros

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just a thought to throw out there, dont take it too seriously, just hypothesising!

Every youtube video has been posted by a different "user" each time. 

What if the videos aren't for ONE person.

What if each one is for a different person, but part of a larger stable.

Jericho. Undertaker. Clay. Kharma. Ryback. Led by Steph.

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If I read one more person say Sting. it was suppose to be Sting last year right? Fucking retards....get over the sting thing...shit


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nut Tree said:


> If I read one more person say Sting. it was suppose to be Sting last year right? Fucking retards....get over the sting thing...shit


I do believe you may have missed the tones of sarcasm in many of the posts, people are seeing things that are not there just like in Takers last return vids. Y2J written in mud and things like that. I dont believe for a minute anyone actually thinks it is Sting.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao at Starbuck and Tronnik. Classic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whilst I do like the logic of the girl being CM Punk and trying to copy Jericho by looking at the book etc.. why would CM Punk copy from a composition book?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nut Tree said:


> If I read one more person say Sting. it was suppose to be Sting last year right? Fucking retards....get over the sting thing...shit


Wasnt last years Promo meant to be for Sting, It was originally planned to have Sting come to WWE, but the man then decided to sign a contract with TNA instead, Leaving WWE with no option but to jumo out here with the deadman and HHH match,

Maybe this year was the same, this is meant for Y2J, but the first couple they left it open for a possible taker promo, incase Y2J said no, But now you can see it is Y2J in some form, whether alone or with someone.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who the hell is Ryback? I'm sure not a casual would give a damn who that is. Not even Brodus Clay.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Does that say Chris?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott Button said:


> Wasnt last years Promo meant to be for Sting, It was originally planned to have Sting come to WWE, but the man then decided to sign a contract with TNA instead, Leaving WWE with no option but to jumo out here with the deadman and HHH match,
> 
> Maybe this year was the same, this is meant for Y2J, but the first couple they left it open for a possible taker promo, incase Y2J said no, But now you can see it is Y2J in some form, whether alone or with someone.


Hmmm.... so when it turns out not to be Jericho will you and everyone else come out and say you were wrong or will it be WWE changed it, it was for Jericho but something went wrong? lmao.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Hmmm.... so when it turns out not to be Jericho will you and everyone else come out and say you were wrong or will it be WWE changed it, it was for Jericho but something went wrong? lmao.


Isnt it quite Possible Jericho will not change his mind, That is something i heard on Sting, I read it somewhere on hear i think, It was never my theory. It is just a possible theory, As at the time that promo came out, Sting wasnt signed to TNA or any other promotion.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao

So funny people post the same picture over and over again. Try reading the thread before you post, yeah?

IMO the girl is Jericho, the boy is Punk. Think about it that way for a minute.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott Button said:


> Isnt it quite Possible Jericho will not change his mind, That is something i heard on Sting, I read it somewhere on hear i think, It was never my theory. It is just a possible theory, As at the time that promo came out, Sting wasnt signed to TNA or any other promotion.


My point is that the promos are not for Jericho imo, so when he doesnt return will all the people saying it is him admit they were wrong or say they were for him but he or WWE changed their mind or something. As interesting as the discussions are people are now seeing names in mud that are not there and throwing out theories like fact when there is no fact that the boy is Y2J nor the girl Punk. To them I say wish in one hand and shit in the other, see which hand fills up first.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> My point is that the promos are not for Jericho imo, so when he doesnt return will all the people saying it is him admit they were wrong or say they were for him but he or WWE changed their mind or something. As interesting as the discussions are people are now seeing names in mud that are not there and throwing out theories like fact when there is no fact that the boy is Y2J nor the girl Punk. To them I say wish in one hand and shit in the other, see which hand fills up first.


I honestly have no idea who the promos are for, I originally was sure it was Steph and Possibly Shane, then went down the route of Steph and Heel HHH( Who we didnt see last night.) Then i dont know, In a perfect wish it would be Lesnar or Batista.. But thats very unlikely at this point.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> My point is that the promos are not for Jericho imo, so when he doesnt return will all the people saying it is him admit they were wrong or say they were for him but he or WWE changed their mind or something. As interesting as the discussions are people are now seeing names in mud that are not there and throwing out theories like fact when there is no fact that the boy is Y2J nor the girl Punk. To them I say wish in one hand and shit in the other, see which hand fills up first.


Imo, I don't want it to be Jericho neither. And when it's not him,i'm sure people on ehre are going to be raging because he isn't feuding with Punk.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott Button said:


> I honestly have no idea who the promos are for, I originally was sure it was Steph and Possibly Shane, then went down the route of Steph and Heel HHH( Who we didnt see last night.) Then i dont know, In a perfect wish it would be Lesnar or Batista.. But thats very unlikely at this point.


I am sure it involves Stephanie but who else Im not sure, we wont know for sure until 2nd Jan because I dont see them spoiling this one by revealing a big clue.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WordsWordsWords said:


> :lmao
> 
> So funny people post the same picture over and over again. Try reading the thread before you post, yeah?
> 
> IMO the girl is Jericho, the boy is Punk. Think about it that way for a minute.


You think Jericho is portraying himself to be a girl stealing notes from Punk?


----------



## Rayfain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott Button said:


> I honestly have no idea who the promos are for, I originally was sure it was Steph and Possibly Shane, then went down the route of Steph and Heel HHH( Who we didnt see last night.) Then i dont know, In a perfect wish it would be Lesnar or Batista.. But thats very unlikely at this point.


Considering Lesnar's no.1 contender UFC fight on Dec 31st he's not going to be returning to WWE (at least for the time being).


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You always see into the eyes of the girl in the videos. CM Punk's theme song goes, "Look in my eyes, what do you see..." I think that the CM Punk is the girl, the boy is Jericho theory works out the best by far. However, i did a google quote search of "I can't help you anymore, Do you understand?" and it came up as a quote from the movie, Leaving Las Vegas. Skip Sheffield is from Vegas. I am probably looking far to deep into this but it is a better point that some shapes in the mud haha.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought the girl was going to say:" Do you understand... what i'm saying to you right now? You parasites."


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Several readers have pointed out that the notebook in WWE's latest cryptic video appears to have the name "Chris" crossed out on the front." Link : http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_SmackDown_Tapings_CM_Punk_Divas-Perez.html


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As long as it's someone important and not Taker, I'm fine with this whole thing.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here's a new one:

FCW is coming to invade WWE. Everything lines up. Think about it.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hemen said:


> "Several readers have pointed out that the notebook in WWE's latest cryptic video appears to have the name "Chris" crossed out on the front." Link : http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_SmackDown_Tapings_CM_Punk_Divas-Perez.html


They think it says Chris because thats what they want it to say, apparently WWE went to the trouble of writing Y2J in mud aswell, though I dont know how because the same people also think WWE are useless and cant do anything right!


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hemen said:


> "Several readers have pointed out that the notebook in WWE's latest cryptic video appears to have the name "Chris" crossed out on the front." Link : http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_SmackDown_Tapings_CM_Punk_Divas-Perez.html


that means it is not chris.. they already crossed out for you. lol.


----------



## Deebow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



evoked21 said:


> that means it is not chris.. they already crossed out for you. lol.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone a few steps back mentioned the idea of Jericho running a stable. Personally, I think it would be positively terrifying and wonderful to have a stable that's led by Jericho as the prophet, and his two acolytes Brodus Clay and Skip Sheffield. That's a LOT of muscle. Both can do the insane powerhouse angle, and Jericho can be the talker that also has the clout to prove why he's the best in the world at what he does. Jericho, in this case could be a more powerful heel, rather than the scared one that he played in his last run.

I think that by having a stable, it can allow the title to be taken away from Punk quickly and keep it on Jericho leading into Wrestlemania.

If this ends up being the case, it will bring another dynamic to the Punk/Jericho angle that goes beyond just gimmick infringement. Punk, the new hero, has a powerful group of crazy, bad guys that have taken his title and his Best in the World mojo or whatever. I think that it would be a great way for Punk to overcome the odds in the end without it being too unrealistic (See: John Cena).

Plus, I think this might be a good way to introduce a few other new guys/turn some people/bring others up from lower card in order to support Punk over the course of the angle. This isn't even considering how much it will put over Sheffield and Clay as legit monsters that could go for the title on their own in the future.


----------



## theanticanadian

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



hookupskid85 said:


> I hope it's not Jericho, i cant stand his crying and whining like a little bitch.
> It's going to be undertaker. The word *Profit* gave it away. When he was in the ministry he would refer to himself as the *profit*.


You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## JoeCool1980

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's going to be Skip Sheffield's Ryback character now. The WWE isn't really pushing it enough I think for it to be Undertaker or Jericho. The girl and these videos is going to be the reason behind the Ryback character. Where he is going to be psycho and like tormented by the memory of the girl.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow. I'm honestly baffled. I have no clue and I'm not even going to try to figure it out. 

Just let January 2nd come. It will be the end of the world as you know it.


----------



## SkipMDMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It really doesn't matter who comes back. This little group of videos is one of the more interesting things WWE has come up with in ages. 

I'm personally assuming it's going to be Y2J with Stephanie being the "she" in the videos. Also the end of Lauranitis, that's the "control" part of it.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd just also like to point out that Skip Sheffield, as of late, had been posting cryptic messages on his twitter account; one of which implied that "itbegins" had something to do with him somehow. Recently he has also been removed from the superstar page, and his profile at http://www.wwe.com/superstars/raw/skipsheffield is blank. Not removed; but blank.

Also, within the past day he has deleted all of his cryptic tweets from his account.

Although the vignettes might not be about him exclusively, there is a chance that he might be involved in some capacity.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/iamjericho return the mass amount of Tweets Jericho has to get about his "return." Goodness.


----------



## iMac

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris clearly means it's Chris Hero. :side:


----------



## Jepo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just feel like the 'Chris' being crossed out (I've watched again and don't see it but whatever) and the maple leaf disappearing could be symbolising that Jericho is gone, it's not him, and it's a response to the people saying it's him. This could be to throw us off the scent or clearly stating it's not Jericho, I don't know, but it's interesting.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have way over analyzed this and I have came to this conclusion. The WWE has done this right. They are not making any sort of big deal out of this on live TV. The first two videos were viral only and many people who could care less about twitter and do not get on forums would have missed the link totally. The last 3 were aired on live TV but in weird spots that many people who DVR'd the show would have fast forwarded right through. Believe it or not the majority of viewers are not as hardcore about this stuff as you would think. Most major stars get a fairly obvious video so that more viewers will tune in to watch as they make their appearance. I mean Cole and Lawler havent even acknowledged the videos at all. Don't overthink it or get your hopes up too much people. This probably wont be as big of a star as you want it to be. If it was we would know it already.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you go with the theory that the book is Jericho's, the name being crossed out wouldn't mean it's not Jericho. It would mean Punk stole the book and crossed Jericho's name off.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think its Vince and he wants to begin a new ''era'' or brand for his network.

The last vid cancels out y2j and shaneomac.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Kurt Angle . 
The "she" that is spoken about is Dixie Carter . When she tells the impact zone Angle is retiring he will show up on Raw . :bs:


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^^^^^^
i think (she) is the Anonymous General Manager and if you guys remember jericho was about to reveal who is the gm before he was taken out by orton


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does no one else see the leaf at the :19 second mark? It's green


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iMac said:


> Chris clearly means it's Chris Hero. :side:


WE NEED A HERO!!!


----------



## Camoron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There is no "girl," (i.e. Michelle McCool), it's just a stupid video and you're all looking too deeply into it. Just like you all did with 2/21/11.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: It Begins Promo explained*



theanticanadian said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


:lmao


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Camoron said:


> There is no "girl," it's just a stupid video and you're all looking too deeply into it. Just like you all did with 2/21/11.


Either you have both contacts in one eye or you're just plain stupid becuase there is clearly a girl in these videos.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WordsWordsWords said:


> If you go with the theory that the book is Jericho's, the name being crossed out wouldn't mean it's not Jericho. It would mean Punk stole the book and crossed Jericho's name off.


Bingo.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingFan96 said:


> Either you have both contacts in one eye or you're just plain stupid becuase there is clearly a girl in these videos.


 I meant there isn't going to be a woman involved in whatever the videos are hyping. In other words, if it's for Undertaker, Michelle McCool will not be involved because that would be idiotic, nobody would get it, and it would completely ruin the Undertaker's well-established and extremely over character in the twilight of his career, and what would be the point of that? The girl in the video does not necessitate a corresponding girl to return with whoever is returning. If it's Jericho, it's Jericho, if it's Taker, it's Taker, no Stephanie McMahon, no Michelle McCool, period.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk didnt steal from Jericho though. He stole from Carlito!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do you know how anticlimatic it would be if it was Undertaker? If he returned to do full time or even part time, I could understand it but hyping these vignettes to death only to collect his Wrestlemania paycheck, yeah I would be disappointed.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JohnnyB450 said:


> Punk didnt steal from Jericho though. He stole from Carlito!


:hmm:

You have to credit Punk for one thing. At least he admitted that he stole "Best in the World" from Bryan Danielson... (love Jericho, but get off your high horse)


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

this whole website is going to riot when its Skip Sheffield in some wack ass new character. They darked out his profile on wwe.com and he deleted all his wierd it begins tweets.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Id be dissapointed as i dont know who that is.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Russo super-swerve: the world actually ENDS on January 2nd, 2012.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Real Deal said:


> Russo super-swerve: the world actually ENDS on January 2nd, 2012.


Well, THAT would be disappointing...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If It Begins turns out to be Ryback or Brodus then I am anticipating a push on the level of Del Rio. Possibly greater.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcrH0Fvnhak --> Chris Jericho's 1999 debut
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBonwAcDwmc --> prophetless2012

When the countdown on his 1999 debut goes to zero, play the prophetless2012 video. When the sound stops on the prophetless2012 video, it stops exactly in time with the fireworks at the start of his entrance. (I take no credit for that, thanks to 'XtremeShilensis' in the YouTube comments)


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Aslong as it doesn't turn out to be Braden Walker.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcrH0Fvnhak --> Chris Jericho's 1999 debut
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBonwAcDwmc --> prophetless2012
> 
> When the countdown on his 1999 debut goes to zero, play the prophetless2012 video. When the sound stops on the prophetless2012 video, it stops exactly in time with the fireworks at the start of his entrance. (I take no credit for that, thanks to 'XtremeShilensis' in the YouTube comments)


Thats epic. Fits so well.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sorry for double post but what word is above "Chris" on the book. It looks like "Competetion" to me.


----------



## Revil Fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> Sorry for double post but what word is above "Chris" on the book. It looks like "Competetion" to me.


It says "Composition". That's the kind of notebook it is. But if don't know that, then it's very easy to see how you could make that mistake.

What if it's Dean Ambrose? The guy who was at the show said he did a promo about how he was going to take over the world (or end the world, I don't remember.)


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcrH0Fvnhak --> Chris Jericho's 1999 debut
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBonwAcDwmc --> prophetless2012
> 
> When the countdown on his 1999 debut goes to zero, play the prophetless2012 video. When the sound stops on the prophetless2012 video, it stops exactly in time with the fireworks at the start of his entrance. (I take no credit for that, thanks to 'XtremeShilensis' in the YouTube comments)


umm....:lmao


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I read on a site earlier someone say how it's interesting the videos are only posted on youtube and came up with: Y(outube) 2(nd) J(anuary) 

Don't know if it's already been posted in this thread or not.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RockCity™ said:


> I read on a site earlier someone say how it's interesting the videos are only posted on youtube and came up with: Y(outube) 2(nd) J(anuary)
> 
> Don't know if it's already been posted in this thread or not.


Maybe once or twice.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think anyone can fulfil the hype that's been built up on this forum, although I will fucking lol if it just turns out to be Skip Sheffield


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i hope it turns out to be more than just a return by jericho or taker or anyone else
something bigger need to happen


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have no idea what to think really. Jericho said that he didnt want to come back to the wwe, and if he would, they would do something completely new. I remember him in an interview stating that he were so bored with that everybody is talking so much on the mic now, that he was the first to do that and they all do that now. So if its Jericho its a whole new gimmick, and then I have hard to believe he will feud with Punk for the title "best in the world", but then the paycheck could be uber fat and he said ty and goes with his old gimmick.

Another thing is with the theory that Punk is the girl, Jericho the boy. "I cant help you anymore. Do you understand?". So, if we take that theory. What does this mean? or referring too?

Somebody mentioned Steph. Made me think that the girl is Steph and the boy is Johnny Ace. Steph gets frustrated at Johnny Ace for being such a poor gm. I dont think this is it, I was just brainstorming.

My bet still goes to Jericho. I just have a problem with some of the theories.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That quote is the only thing in my mind that dosnt make sense. If the boy said it then it makes perfect sense to be jericho but it wasnt.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

so now jericho is not enough? 

it better be fucking jericho because i cant think of anyone else who will make me mark the hell out


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Call me crazy but the 3rd and 5th video seem like they somehow go together.

If you guys look at 3rd video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjLqTAZacIg when the boy is in the corner, the girl appears over his shoulder dispears. You can see the book on the desk...

In the 5th video, the girl appears and hits the book off the desk, while the boy is in the same posistion he is (in the corner) in the 3rd video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BavdahP75Fw

Perhaps all the video's tie in? 

What do you think?


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:no: This video is NOT creating the kind of buzz that you people are thinking it is. You have to remember there are people who dont live their lives on the internet. The WWE is NOT hyping this up BIG. Hell the Kane return was hyped MUCH more, being shown in prime spots ON AIR, not just on youtube with only 3 videos being shown at crappy times only once during the broadcast. The announcers or no one else is even mentioning it on air. Out of my 15 or so friends who watch wrestling on a weekly basis only 2 of them even knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the videos. Mark my words, this will not be a major superstar.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> :no: This video is NOT creating the kind of buzz that you people are thinking it is. You have to remember there are people who dont live their lives on the internet. The WWE is NOT hyping this up BIG. Hell the Kane return was hyped MUCH more, being shown in prime spots ON AIR, not just on youtube with only 3 videos being shown at crappy times only once during the broadcast. The announcers or no one else is even mentioning it on air. Out of my 15 or so friends who watch wrestling on a weekly basis only 2 of them even knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the videos. Mark my words, this will not be a major superstar.


I do think it will be someone major, and he/she returns. Newcomers or midcarders always get a simple promo where you usually see clips from matches and often the person speaking or flexing.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is Undertaker


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FredForeskinn said:


> I do think it will be someone major, and he/she returns. Newcomers or midcarders always get a simple promo where you usually see clips from matches and often the person speaking or flexing.


I am just telling everyone to not be disappointed when it is Skip Sheffield, or a recreated stable or someone not quite up to the standards of what everyone on the internet thinks will be Jericho, Taker, Steph etc.... bevause I guarantee it is someone not as big as Jericho.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now, the headphones I use are not very good, so perhaps I'm missing something. But why is it so widely accepted that the dialogue spoken in the 5th video is the girl, and not the boy? 

It sounds pretty well like the boy to me. Again, though, my headphones are not the best.

Also, the dialogue makes zero sense if spoken by the girl, and 100% sense if it were spoken by the boy.

Just curious...


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's the girl but it could be either, kids voices normally sound similar


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if its Kurt Angle and Dixie Carter?


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought this video would give us a good clue,.. this is fucking it up lol


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> I thought this video would give us a good clue,.. this is fucking it up lol


I thought Chris was a pretty big clue.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hate the WWE but I give props where Props is due. No other Wrestling Company would've been able to pull this off. WWE's production is off the friggen charts.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris... Chris...

CHRIS HERO!!!!!!!!!11!!11!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would crack up if the WWE played the intro (countdown, first part w/ music) of the video that Jericho used when he first arrived...yet, when "JERICHO" flashes across the Titantron...they replace it with BRODUS.

It would suck, but I'd laugh my ass off at the trolling.


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BavdahP75Fw

Sorry Don't know how to embed. If you pause at 0:37 just as someone is picking up the book there is a silouette(sp) on the left of the book. Not sure if anyone can make out who it is..?

Link to picture..

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j442/R_Albin/?action=view&current=Itbegins.png


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



R'Albin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BavdahP75Fw
> 
> Sorry Don't know how to embed. If you pause at 0:37 just as someone is picking up the book there is a silouette(sp) on the left of the book. Not sure if anyone can make out who it is..?
> 
> Link to picture..
> 
> http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j442/R_Albin/?action=view&current=Itbegins.png


You CANNOT be serious... fpalm


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> You CANNOT be serious... fpalm


You never know


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



R'Albin said:


> You never know


Yes, I do. I knew with "Sting", and it's the same thing here - people see clues where there are none... a silhoutte appearing for 2 seconds? That's noteworthy? Really? You've got to be kidding me. You give wwe creative WAAAAY to much credit.


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, I do. I knew with "Sting", and it's the same thing here - people see clues where there are none... a silhoutte appearing for 2 seconds? That's noteworthy? Really? You've got to be kidding me. You give wwe creative WAAAAY to much credit.




True, better just wait til Jan 2nd, pretty rubbish at trying to get clues.

Still aat least it wasn't as bad as the guy who thought it was NWO !


----------



## Gazster82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

First time poster and to be honest these videos are the only reason I'm posting, I've watched them and tried to look into them and then try to find the source. First let me say when I first started watching these videos I had no clue what it was about. I've read tons of theorys on this from Jericho the boy and Punk the girl, but in all honesty I think if anyone stole Jericho's last gimmick it was Miz. If these are for Jericho he will get a huge reaction and believe he would come back as a face and feud with the Miz, then and only then would he feud with Punk in my opinion that would be how Jericho would come back.

I think this is very well done by WWE and there will be tons of theorys and ideas as to who this could be, maybe I've did what others did and over analyzed it. I believe the girl is of no relevance when it comes to a person, "She holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth." my belief is she is actually the girl who appeared in the very first Jericho entrance video. Pretty lame idea but has a good feel to it, the videos are done pretty well but I think what is hidden is in the words. The first four videos where a slight twist on parts of the bible. Which I also believe Jericho once named him self as the Ayatollah, could this be an extra hint to it being Jericho as if this somehow and I'm talking a long shot is where these videos go then it is cleverly worked. "Things Shall never be the same again" is a qoute from Jericho. When I started looking into this I never actually had an idea as to who it could be or who I wanted it to be but there are several ideas, just throwing out my theory for you.

Control
"As he sat upon the mount, the question arose: When shall things be, and what shall be the sign of my coming? He answered, 'When she tells us.' She holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth. So when I beckon her, I will return to claim what is mine, and things shall never be the same again. On the second day of 2012, it will be the end of the world as you know it."

Matthew 24:3
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
And as he sat upon the mount of Olives, the disciples came unto him privately, saying, Tell us, when shall these things be? and what shall be the sign of thy coming, and of the end of the world?

Look Within
"Behold, the power will come with vengeance to render his anger with fury. The deception the weak have perpetrated will be castigated. The second day of 2012, the prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. It will be the end of the world as you know it."

Isaiah 66:15
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
For, behold, the LORD will come with fire, and with his chariots like a whirlwind, to render his anger with fury, and his rebuke with flames of fire.

It Begins
"Come my people and shut thy doors about thee. For a power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity. For on the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the end of the world as you know it."

Isaiah 26:20
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
Come, my people, enter thou into thy chambers, and shut thy doors about thee: hide thyself as it were for a little moment, until the indignation be overpast.


Second
The power cometh is a thief in the night to claim what others have taken, knows who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape. The second day of 2012 is coming and it will be the end of the world as you know it.

1 Thessalonians 5:2
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i thought first the girl is the one talking at the end but it is the boy
but is he talking to the girl or to us the audience?


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WWE played it smart by having the screen go black when the words "I cannot help you anymore" are said. We don't know if it was the girl or the boy saying it. Considering they are kids the voices aren't distinct so it could be either the boy or the girl. I assume it is the girl because the boy was in the corner the whole time, but I guess we'll have to see what is happening first in the next video.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> :no: This video is NOT creating the kind of buzz that you people are thinking it is. You have to remember there are people who dont live their lives on the internet. The WWE is NOT hyping this up BIG. Hell the Kane return was hyped MUCH more, being shown in prime spots ON AIR, not just on youtube with only 3 videos being shown at crappy times only once during the broadcast. The announcers or no one else is even mentioning it on air. Out of my 15 or so friends who watch wrestling on a weekly basis only 2 of them even knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the videos. Mark my words, this will not be a major superstar.


Dude, it's an internet viral marketing campaign. The internet is completely buzzing about it and discussion is plastered all over news sites and social media. The WWE has kinda been pushing social media lately in case you haven't noticed. Having the commentators blab all about it on television would totally ruin the vibe. Internet fans get mysterious promos to talk about and casual fans get a huge surprise on January 2nd. It's win-win bro.

Shit is gonna go down.


----------



## Kratos22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it's not Jericho it will be the greatest disappointment since I watch wrestling (3 years or so)


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*This latest promo has me stumped !! It's definitely not the name CHRIS covered with that X , but something is covered and it is significant. The sounds from the Undertakers promos in Feb keep re-appearing surely that's not a coincidence nor is the maple leaf appearing then disappearing . I think WWE are deliberately putting these subliminal messages in to continue to stump us .


As for Jericho being the boy and Punk being the girl I think that's a tad absurd . If this is the case then WWE will be killing Punk a bit by portraying him as a girl in a vignette , and saying he stole this, that , other from Jericho . If what's being reported is true that Jericho will only be back IF he comes back for a short period , how will WWE run with this ? Have Jericho come back to lose to Punk ? , have Punk lose to Jericho for the title ? , have Jericho do a Punk and leave with the title ? . I just can't see that happening at all . I honestly can't see Punk's mega push being derailed for the sake of Jericho and the whole best in the world moniker , it would kinda make a joke of Punk and he would find it hard to regain credibility IMO .


I still think it's Taker , yes i'm a Taker fan but that's not clouding my judgement . Users here have been asking how does it point to Taker just because there's a creepy kid/kids in the promo. I see so much more the wording used " vengeance , destruction , the power cometh " they're Taker's words . Also the sound effects in these promos are identical in certain time-frames to Taker's return promos from February . I don't think i'm being a bit crazy saying this but it's in a school and OLD SCHOOL where these promos are shot . The mystique of the kids appearing , disappearing all scream of Taker . The way the promos take over the titan tron and the announcers make no comments about it like they never seen what happened , like the return promos from February . Triple H announced at the slammy's that the streak was gone I don't think this was was a coincidence that he mentioned this , as I think this is what he's coming back to reclaim . Also the darkness at the end of a few of the promos has to mean something , when Taker's coming the gong goes and the lights go out so it could have something to do with that .



People will say Taker doesn't need a build or hype for his return because we all know he's gonna return , and to this I agree but this is quite possibly the DEADMANS final run and he will be gone after WM , so I think the WWE are gonna pull out all the stops to ensure the Phenom , possibly the greatest superstar " this very debatable" ever has the most memorable of a final run . If it is Taker i'd like to see some respect for the man that's done it year in year out and helped build alot of young talent in his final run, not users coming on the forum and disrespecting the man. Also if it's Jericho I will be happy , and intrigued to see how if they do decide on Jericho vs Punk as to what way they will proceed and finish it . 


Well done WWE you have us intrigued , guessing and counting down the day's until 2/1/12 and we appreciate that , but get this whole thing wrong and it could be " THE END OF THE WORLD AS YOU KNOW IT " . *


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here is my take on the last video:

listening to the end again, i'm pretty sure it was the boy's voice at the end
jericho is no longer in the wwe (boy away from his desk in the corner, no longer writing in his notebook)
because jericho is no longer in the wwe (writing in the notebook) the girl (punk) has nothing new to steal from the boy (jericho) which makes the girl angry and push the book to the ground
the boy (jericho) at the end says "i cannot help you anymore" to the girl (punk) i'm now gonna destroy you instead.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I cannot help you anymore...

JOHN CENA TURNS HEEL AGAINST ZACK RYDER !!!!!11!!!11!!!1!!!


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't care what anyone says, the boy is definitely a portrayal of Vince. He looks and dresses too much like Vince for it not to be.

I still say you need to look at wrestling as a whole and not just a singular storyline in the WWE. If this even involves Jericho, it isn't just about him. There are clues all over the place that point to the history of wrestling as a whole.




EdgeHead103 said:


> Call me crazy but the 3rd and 5th video seem like they somehow go together.
> 
> If you guys look at 3rd video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjLqTAZacIg when the boy is in the corner, the girl appears over his shoulder dispears. You can see the book on the desk...
> 
> In the 5th video, the girl appears and hits the book off the desk, while the boy is in the same posistion he is (in the corner) in the 3rd video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BavdahP75Fw
> 
> Perhaps all the video's tie in?
> 
> What do you think?


BINGO! Chop all of the videos up and put them back together. They will tell a linear story that way. They weren't necessarily presented to us in order. And I'm not just talking about the shots inside the school with the people. Put the shots of the swings together. And the shots of the bench. And the shopping cart. And everything else. You'll see the man that appeared in the last video in another spot as well.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> :no: This video is NOT creating the kind of buzz that you people are thinking it is. You have to remember there are people who dont live their lives on the internet. The WWE is NOT hyping this up BIG. Hell the Kane return was hyped MUCH more, being shown in prime spots ON AIR, not just on youtube with only 3 videos being shown at crappy times only once during the broadcast. The announcers or no one else is even mentioning it on air. Out of my 15 or so friends who watch wrestling on a weekly basis only 2 of them even knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the videos. Mark my words, this will not be a major superstar.


there have been y2j chants from the live audiences after they show these videos. i'm pretty sure people know about these videos. the live crowd will shit on whoever it is if it isn't a big name.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Claudio Castagnoli, Chris being scored out was WWE's way of saying no to Chris Hero and letting the Audience know about it.

-Not really, but it would be the ultimate troll on the IWC.


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After seeing the 5th promo I really dont think it has to do with the Undertaker......My money is on Jericho or McMahons(which ever ones it may be)


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think the voice is either of them, he voice is nothing like the way the boy has spoken throughou the other videos and it seems to deep to be a girl...

Also, what if the videos arent being shown in order? what if they make more sense muddled up?


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Chris Jericho, maybe the girl is his DWTS partner, Cheryl Burke?

Chris: "But I want to keep dancing!!"
Cheryl: "Sorry Chris, the show's over. I can't help you anymore."
Chris: ". . . sigh, I used to be the Ayatollah of Rock and Rollah, but now I feel just prophetless."

 Seriously though, whoever it is, I wonder how they're going to explain all these vignettes. "Oh those videos? Well, I just wanted to personify how I was feeling over the past few years. So I called up Jonny, we set up a date, I hired some kids in the neighbourhood and rented out a classroom, called over the camera crew, swung some empty swings around . . lots of fun, but did cost a fortune so buy my new t-shirt!"


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The voice belongs to the girl. She can't help the boy anymore. I don't understand what she can't help him with. Anyway, Jan. 2 is sure to be explosive.


----------



## leighanne1990

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could it link to how Punk used to always need to 'save' people? the girl symbolises punk... saying he cannot help him? I dunno! lol


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> I don't care what anyone says, the boy is definitely a portrayal of Vince. He looks and dresses too much like Vince for it not to be.





















8*D


----------



## fink

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I haven't seen one theory on what the ball signifies. Thoughts?


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



fink said:


> I haven't seen one theory on what the ball signifies. Thoughts?




*The ball seems to be rolling , when Taker was ABA his entrance was a Limp Bizqit tune can't think of the name but it started with " Keep Rolling Rolling Rolling " lol . It's def nothing to do with that.

Could it possibly be the ball's rolling to the end ?, an end to a career maybe ? Taker's career . If i'm not mistaking Jericho had a ball on his titantron before on the countdown clock , could be wrong about that 1 , could also signify that if it is indeed Jericho.*


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

there is no one in the world who has a full proof idea of who it is... THIS IS THE ILLEST RETURN EVAR


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



fink said:


> I haven't seen one theory on what the ball signifies. Thoughts?


^^^

Those kind of balls are used alot in Four Square a popular game in school yards 
The winner of Four Square is usually considered the king
King of the World
Jericho


A more plausible theory someone earlier said.....

Jericho had a best in the world gimmick but many believe when he decided to leave he dropped the ball on it.....CM Punk seems to have decided to take the ball and run with it.....could be why the ball was rolling and then the girl is holding it...


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I like the Idea of chopping up the videos and trying to get them in some sort of order. Is anyone trying to do this atm?


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

King = king of the under world, taker

The cross out on the book is who evers name R.I.P

THe I cant safe you anymore, is who ever was keeping Undetaker around and comming back for more

The whole bible verse thing is a play so we find out "more" about Taker, and his power, maybe even the urn

Now I dont think ANY of these are right per say, but my point is I can do what you are guys doing it make it Doink the clown

Don't mean it cant be anyone eles


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> King = king of the under world, taker
> 
> The cross out on the book is who evers name R.I.P
> 
> THe I cant safe you anymore, is who ever was keeping Undetaker around and comming back for more
> 
> The whole bible verse thing is a play so we find out "more" about Taker, and his power, maybe even the urn
> 
> Now I dont think ANY of these are right per say, but my point is I can do what you are guys doing it make it Doink the clown
> 
> Don't mean it cant be anyone eles


This is very true, however the maple leaf is significant as they make it disappear. This means it was intentional they know it's there and put it there deliberately.

I don't know about the name "Chris" on the book but it definitely says "Composition". This could mean nothing or it could be extremely important but it is *deliberate*. This could be taken as It's not Jericho or Jericho is done composing and coming back to wrestling, if it indeed does say Chris, If it doesn't say Chris it may still relate to Jericho's Music career.

The globe is also deliberate. 

I'm not saying these things mean it is definitely Jericho even though my personal opinion is that Y2J will be returning (and yes I will admit I was wrong if it isn't). But you cannot deny that some of the things people are analyzing have *genuine significance*.


----------



## DahStoryTella

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was reading an article that suggested that these promos could be for a John Cena heel turn; I doubt it, but it would be interesting.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm going with Batista. The guy has been causing a firestorm with some tweets. He's going after Daniel Bryan.

Ok, probably not, just wishful thinking.


----------



## Suck It

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone thought that the WWE puts these clues in there videos on purpose to throw us off? I mean why would you put clues lettng people know who it really is? the name on the book is just like the scorpion in last years video, use your head people there not going to just tell you who it is in the promo.

My guess is still The Undertaker, these promos make no sense and are far too creepy/dark for it to be Y2J.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

CM Punk is a girl.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Suck It said:


> Has anyone thought that the WWE puts these clues in there videos on purpose to throw us off? I mean why would you put clues lettng people know who it really is? the name on the book is just like the scorpion in last years video, use your head people there not going to just tell you who it is in the promo.
> 
> My guess is still The Undertaker, these promos make no sense and are far too creepy/dark to be Y2J.


That's what I was thinking. WWE knows we exist and will dissect everything they throw at us. Why not throw us a bone and trick us?


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho coming after Punk then I'm curious to see how they are going to stretch out their feud for 4 months without them wrestling each other. I think it will get a bit boring especially if the main point of it that Punk stole Jericho's catchphrase. I guess they can have Jericho pop up every once in a while live via satellite for the first two months or so to kill off half the time.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> This is very true, however the maple leaf is significant as they make it disappear. This means it was intentional they know it's there and put it there deliberately.


Yes they also made a cart disapear and the girl a few times, while I wont out right says its ot what you think it is, no one should really say "it has to be"
As 
A. they are very common in some places
B. not evrey leaf means candia 



> I don't know about the name "Chris" on the book but it definitely says "Composition".


THats a hand wriiting composition, not song writtin, very popular in the style of age the girl and boy are in







> I'm not saying these things mean it is definitely Jericho even though my personal opinion is that Y2J will be returning (and yes I will admit I was wrong if it isn't). But you cannot deny that some of the things people are analyzing have *genuine significance*


Sure they can make it match but again, just becuse it matchs dose not mean its wehat we think it is, remember we see and think what we want to.

So while yes you may see it as that I see the book as handwrriting not music

And the leaf as a leaf that fell form the tree

the globe I have no clue of.

Of course you may have a point, it just seems fuinny pepole are sayig "WWE did this, no other thin it can be"
when in fact, like I said before, I could do the same and say Doink


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

All the video's together




After watching all of them in quick succession, it really does look like the girl is Punk and the boy is Jericho. 
So much emphasis is put on the girl trying to see what the boy is doing or copy what the boy is writing and finally she just throws his notebook away, not sure who picked the book up at the end though, whether it was the boy or the girl. 

The globe = Best in The World symbolism? 
Ball = Jericho dropping the ball/WWE stars Punk/Miz taking his gimmick and rolling with it? 

Why we hear the "i can not help you anymore, do you understand" from a different voice, most likely the girls, I have no idea. But if it is from the point of view of Jericho saying it, his old shtick was "save us/ save me" Now he's saying "I can not help you anymore" Jericho turning against the fans? 

The girl may be a symbolism of many people copying his shit in the WWE actually not just strictly Punk.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> Yes they also made a cart disapear and the girl a few times, while I wont out right says its ot what you think it is, no one should really say "it has to be"
> As
> A. they are very common in some places
> B. not evrey leaf means candia
> 
> 
> 
> THats a hand wriiting composition, not song writtin, very popular in the style of age the girl and boy are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they can make it match but again, just becuse it matchs dose not mean its wehat we think it is, remember we see and think what we want to.
> 
> So while yes you may see it as that I see the book as handwrriting not music
> 
> And the leaf as a leaf that fell form the tree
> 
> the globe I have no clue of.
> 
> Of course you may have a point, it just seems fuinny pepole are sayig "WWE did this, no other thin it can be"
> when in fact, like I said before, I could do the same and say Doink


I understand what you are saying, I was trying not to sound like I was saying it has to Y2J because it doesn't. I was just throwing in some more speculation amongst the point I was trying to get accross. At first I thought you were referring to the mud and things like that which are ludicrous. I can respect if you think the maple leaf thing is nothing but what I was saying was at least it's something deliberate that can be speculated. Even if the book is meant to be a handwriting book it doesn't mean it can't be a metaphor for musical composition, I didn't say it had to mean that, it's just what I took from it. And again the name Chris isn't clear but the word composition is which means we can speculate this. I understand where you are coming from though and I wish the thread would be a little less silly because it is fun to try figure it out even if it is just stuff thrown together.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Seriously, why am I the only one that finds the theory of current WWE Champion CM Punk being symbolized by a little girl from about the 1950s funny lol?


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont see the girl copying him at all, as in what has she done that the boy did?


----------



## John Futtbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One more time, 19 second mark of the last Prophetless video, where the maple leaf shows up. The chain part of the swing, the part right before the seat, the chain looks like an upside down Y with an upside down facade of Jericho's backward's T pose when he comes out for his entrance. So it's his facade, a Y(2J), and a maple leaf underneath in the water.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Trying to copy his notes the ol' copying thing is perfect for the school scenario. If it is Jericho maybe that's why he picked it. Maybe Jerchio was having a convo with someone before he was set to come back and said " damn, it's like being in school and everyone copies your work, you'd think these guys would be original" then boom a light bulb goes off in his head for his return promo.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Seriously, why am I the only one that finds the theory of current WWE Champion CM Punk being symbolized by a little girl from about the 1950s funny lol?


I'm thinking that it ties in with Punk's theme song and how it references Joseph Stalin and communism. The 50's classroom could be referencing the emergency tasks that American schools would take in case Russia decided to drop a nuclear bomb on us. I'm guessing in the next video they could show the children hiding underneath their desks to further support my theory. I know what I'm saying is pretty far out there and probably doesn't make much sense at all but the possibility of Jericho returning as a Communist Russian seems highly possible to me right now.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No comments about the trolley in the video? About how some of the bars are slightly bent to look like Y2J or some crap?


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just thought I'd share a comment I came across on youtube lol.



> its matt striker. he was a fucking teacher right? the grl is probably a love interest. im guessing tamina.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In the first two videos where there is no girl, and we hear voices, I assume that is the boy's voice talking.. If so, then the voice talking at the end of the latest promo is definitely the girl's.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If this is Jericho anyone think he will have a gimmick overhaul and be something completely new maybe a darker character? Cause Jericho usually likes to reinvent himself with his returns, which is what I really like about him, he knows when something gets stale and when to change it.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Adramelech said:


> 8*D


Thank you for the old pic. I couldn't find any. Got any a little younger? 

/noPedo.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is a start of a stable story line and you know what Punk will the focal point of all this cause He is the only top guy left without a huge feud upcoming.Cena has the rock.HHH has taker and Orton is on SD!.It has to be Punk's Mania feud.What hurts the taker theory most is the fact that taker can't return this early.Jericho is not that big of a possibility too.It can be just me or masked Kane should also have a big role too


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> King = king of the under world, taker
> 
> The cross out on the book is who evers name R.I.P
> 
> THe I cant safe you anymore, is who ever was keeping Undetaker around and comming back for more
> 
> The whole bible verse thing is a play so we find out "more" about Taker, and his power, maybe even the urn
> 
> Now I dont think ANY of these are right per say, but my point is I can do what you are guys doing it make it Doink the clown
> 
> Don't mean it cant be anyone eles


I may be wrong but I never heard anyone ever call Taker the king of the underworld.....If there are any King references in the videos it definately would be catered more towards Jericho seeing that in 2002/3 he was using the monicker "I'm the King of the World" which Saliva also did a song for him at the time entitled "King of the World"

The 5th promo in my opinion does not relate anything to the Undertaker

I doubt the urn will not make any reappearences because Paul Bearer was the one with the urn and his character was killed last year I think....

Also I think it would be really interesting if you can really make believable connections between Doink the clown and these promos...


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Ric Flair is in the WWE network advert...I wouldn't read into too much into anything like that, then at least you might have a slight surprise mark out moment when and if he returns...


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

has anybody noticed speaking of the wwe opening that they took edge out ? i think its disrespectful after everything he has done for wwe that they just took him out like that . he deserves to be there as much as anybody else and i think its a slap in the face to edge .


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

Did you happen to notice the sticky thread at the top of this section for all "It Begins" discussion?

It's so we don't get dumbass threads like these every day. Just so you know.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My two cents. 

First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF

It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?

I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.

Here's my theory:

First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*

I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.

_*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.

As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.

Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_

You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.

Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).

Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE. 

That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.

*Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*

You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.

The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*

The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.

The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*

The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world. 

The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.

4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.

Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*

This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.

Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.

-----------------

So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.

But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.

Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28. 

I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.

Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



FingazMc said:


> Ric Flair is in the WWE network advert...I wouldn't read into too much into anything like that, then at least you might have a slight surprise mark out moment when and if he returns...


Isn't Ric Flair tied down to an Impact/ TNA contract right now??


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



rawisward said:


> Did anyone else notice, before raw aired, when they did the wwe opening signature, jericho was shown as one of the superstars.


To borrow someone's gimmick :





*ARE YOU NEW?*



That has been around since they started using that pre-intro....


----------



## Theproof

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



wrestlingfan4life2 said:


> Isn't Ric Flair tied down to an Impact/ TNA contract right now??


Yep


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Did you happen to notice the sticky thread at the top of this section for all "It Begins" discussion?
> 
> It's so we don't get dumbass threads like these every day. Just so you know.


I'm sure plenty of people are aware...and don't give a shit (myself included.) Is it really that big of a deal? I mean threads like these just narrow it down for those who want to talk about something specific about the topic at hand.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



Bionic_Brony said:


> I'm sure plenty of people are aware...and don't give a shit (myself included.) Is it really that big of a deal? I mean threads like these just narrow it down for those who want to talk about something specific about the topic at hand.


Yeah, I'll be honest. I don't check that superthread anymore. Why would I? Just to see people discussing the same things that they have no ideas about?

If there's a new development, I'd only find out through a new thread.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mind = Blown

If you look at the way they are setting things up with Big Show/Bryan, Rock/Cena Booker/Rhodes and potentially with Jericho/Punk maybe they are setting up WM to be an old vs new and have a true passing of the torch to the next generation of WWE superstars. With guys like UT, HHH, Foley, Mysterio and Kane coming back into the fold and young guns like Ziggler, Barrett, Sheamus, Miz and Del Rio on the cusp of greatness. It could be the most epic WM ever.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*

It's "Ryback" Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


I could get behind this


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just spent the last four hours reading this thread, catching up on it. I have no life. :sad:

Anyways, so many theories, some insane, others that actually make sense. If the name on the book is "CHRIS", seeing as how it's crossed out that could mean that Punk has stolen Jericho's work, or his notebook. It could also mean that these videos aren't meant for Jericho, which is why "CHRIS" is crossed out. I don't think it says "CHRIS" on the notebook, but that's just me. 

Someone mentioned the leaf appearing and disappearing. That could be a sign that the videos aren't for Jericho, but it could also mean that they are for Jericho since he's from Canada. 

Throw in the theory of Punk being the girl, which I find :lmao , and Jericho being the boy, then this could set up for a Jericho/Punk fued for Wrestlemania 28. Where did that theory come from anyways? It makes sense, because it looks like the girl(Punk), is copying the boy's(Jericho) work. 

Eh, who knows? I'm still puzzled, and that's what I'm liking about these videos. I'm sticking with these videos being for Jericho, only because I want to see Y2J back in the WWE.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






07:35 - 09:05 

He completely dodged the question about Jericho. In fact, he didn't even acknowledge that the host said his name. :hmm:


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://botchedspot.com/


end of story


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: Major Spoiler, It Begins.*



Romanista said:


> It's "Ryback" Skip Sheffield.


Why do people keep saying this, the video says a familiar force will come back to claim what is his, I just googled Skip Sheffield as I had no idea who it was and he has done nothing. I saw that whole Nexus angle every episode and I didn't even recognise his face in a picture with a Nexus shirt on. He is a fucking nobody and nobody will care.


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

chris jericho would he come back as a heel? or a face? i could see the it begins promo intterupting cm punk after his match win or he's cutting a promo. lights go out for about 10 seconds. music hits. jericho comes out


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doughboy123 said:


> chris jericho would he come back as a heel? or a face? i could see the it begins promo intterupting cm punk after his match win or he's cutting a promo. lights go out for about 10 seconds. music hits. jericho comes out


If Jericho is indeed coming back to face CM Punk he'll likely be a heel which would fit if he came back with a darker persona. Plus Punk just became a full on face.

Problem is if Jericho does come back in Jan, the fans are gonna cheer him for sure.


----------



## LINK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


Not to be rude but this isn't KISS. This is extremely complex.

The simplest answer is Undertaker, but I offer that it's not either Y2J or Taker. I can't say who it is but I know that the boy has three buttons that have the initials DX and I have asked several non fans of wrestling what they think the notebook says and the majority of them a(when offered some ideas) say it looks like Degeneration over an X or Undertaker with a name crossed out, not one has said it says Christoper or Chris crossed out. Plus the ball rolling around reminds me of how HBK has dropped the ball again and HHH is picking it up. Road Dogg recently just appeared after the whole f wwe and HHH thing. The Kliq was at the Hall of Fame induction and with the whole Kevin Nash vs Triple H thing, it could be a swerve for a DX vs. NWO promo. Which would be more interesting even if they are all dinosaurs.

I have no idea who it is but because Y2J or Undertaker always does this crap and the WWE has become annoyingly predictable and lame it will probably just be one of them. I would personally prefer any past wrestler other than Y2J or Taker. Both can come back, I do enjoy them but this promo is too interesting for either of them to hog another one.


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JanOneTwelve said:


> I have asked several non fans of wrestling what they think the notebook says and the majority of them a(when offered some ideas) say it looks like Degeneration over an X or Undertaker with a name crossed out, not one has said it says Christoper or Chris crossed out.


I don't who you're showing this too, but I'd have to guess it's someone very blind because if you bump the video up to 1080P the word at the top is "Composition" because its a fucking Composition Notebook, and the word X'd out is very clearly "Chris"

Also, I don't know why them being 'non-fans' matters, unless that's some kind of way of saying 'stupid'


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JanOneTwelve said:


> Not to be rude but this isn't KISS. This is extremely complex.
> 
> The simplest answer is Undertaker, but I offer that it's not either Y2J or Taker. I can't say who it is but I know that the boy has three buttons that have the initials DX and I have asked several non fans of wrestling what they think the notebook says and the majority of them a(when offered some ideas) say it looks like Degeneration over an X or Undertaker with a name crossed out, not one has said it says Christoper or Chris crossed out. Plus the ball rolling around reminds me of how HBK has dropped the ball again and HHH is picking it up. Road Dogg recently just appeared after the whole f wwe and HHH thing. The Kliq was at the Hall of Fame induction and with the whole Kevin Nash vs Triple H thing, it could be a swerve for a DX vs. NWO promo. Which would be more interesting even if they are all dinosaurs.
> 
> I have no idea who it is but because Y2J or Undertaker always does this crap and the WWE has become annoyingly predictable and lame it will probably just be one of them. I would personally prefer any past wrestler other than Y2J or Taker. Both can come back, I do enjoy them but this promo is too interesting for either of them to hog another one.


If this is for DX then why was the little boy speaking about a single person and not more people?

I truly believe the buttons are not meant to catch your eye. 1) I think because the boy is dressed in a uniform the buttons are probably representing the mascot of the school or something, it's probably two swords crossed. And 2) If the buttons were supposed to be the focus the camera would be showing these promos from an angle where we would always be looking directly at them.

This is what I mean by digging too deep, WWE did not mean for the fans to focus on small stuff they want you to look at the bigger picture. The things in the videos have to be obvious to not just you, but everyone else who watches it that way you have a clear consensus.

And honestly I say another resurrection of DX or NWO which WWE has done multiple times in the past would be far more predictable than a Y2J return and less exciting. The last thing we need is a group of old school guys running around, plus what do they have to claim?

Again though, I could be wrong. That was just my theory.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Problem is if Jericho does come back in Jan, the fans are gonna cheer him for sure.


not necessarily...when he debuted with the WWF, people popped like crazy at his first entrance. It took the fans all of 1 minute to give him some of the best heat he's ever gotten. All he needs to do is interrupt a Punk spot and lay stake to the claim that HE is the best in the world, not Punk. Watch the heat flow.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> not necessarily...when he debuted with the WWF, people popped like crazy at his first entrance. It took the fans all of 1 minute to give him some of the best heat he's ever gotten. All he needs to do is interrupt a Punk spot and lay stake to the claim that HE is the best in the world, not Punk. Watch the heat flow.


I guess among the young audience they would root for Punk while the older guys and IWC would be divided. It also depends on Jericho's character when he does return, he's not going to be doing that suit wearing, slow-talking and using big words thing anymore. Hell he might even come in as some psycho, we don't know.

But if anyone can have the audience cheer or boo him at a moments notice, Jericho is that guy.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> 07:35 - 09:05
> 
> He completely dodged the question about Jericho. In fact, he didn't even acknowledge that the host said his name. :hmm:


Wow he actually gave Rock props "Dwayne shouldn't come back for anything less than Wrestlemania" so Punk isn't completely delusional.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> I guess among the young audience they would root for Punk while the older guys and IWC would be divided. It also depends on Jericho's character when he does return, he's not going to be doing that suit wearing, slow-talking and using big words thing anymore. Hell he might even come in as some psycho, we don't know.
> 
> But if anyone can have the audience cheer or boo him at a moments notice, Jericho is that guy.


you know, it's funny. I got nostalgic and just opened Jericho's debut promo with the WWF. If he gave that exact same speech today, not only would it be true...he might actually get cheered. Its amazing how true that promo is of today's brand.






ok, im done with off-topic posts for now


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


This....is....amazing!


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> you know, it's funny. I got nostalgic and just opened Jericho's debut promo with the WWF. If he gave that exact same speech today, not only would it be true...he might actually get cheered. Its amazing how true that promo is of today's brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im done with off-topic posts for now


Wow, it's almost scary how accurate that promo is even now. Have him come out with an updated version of that with Punk in place of Rock? 

Beautiful.


----------



## Heckrashi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> you know, it's funny. I got nostalgic and just opened Jericho's debut promo with the WWF. If he gave that exact same speech today, not only would it be true...he might actually get cheered. Its amazing how true that promo is of today's brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, im done with off-topic posts for now


Wow! Can see why the promo states someone stole his stuff.
CM Punk's promos stole material from this promo


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Heckrashi said:


> CM Punk's promos stole material from this promo


It's all been done before, so it's nearly impossible to not copy anybody these days.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The little notebook had Chris on the front. Doesnt that pretty much tell you who it is?

CHRIS BENOIT!!!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I been reading up on the last four or five pages and I got to say that there was some very interesting theories. It was a good read but at the same time, pointless. You guys are getting overly invested and thinking way too much about way too little. I guarantee the majority of what has been said hasn't even been thought of by WWE and there creative. There has to be a much more simpler formula to the video in my view but I honestly believe we will never really get a full on explaination about who's the girl and who's the boy anyway.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've been reading this forum for the past 2 months or so and 'It Begins' really got me interested in it to see what everyone thought. And some opinions have given me a good laugh.  As you can probably tell, I'm an Undertaker "mark"(as you say). I know everyone is entitled to their opinion, but after combing through all of these pages, I don't understand why people are so anti-Taker. Even I think it might not be him after the latest video(unless they meant it as a misdirection), but some folks saying "Please no Undertaker", "Anyone but Undertaker", really? You'd rather have guys I've never even heard of(Skip who?) be the subject of THESE promos but not the guy who has saved the grace of numerous Wrestlemanias(including and especially the latest one I might add), who was a major reason alongside Bret Hart, Austin, HBK etc for the resurrection of the WWF in the mid-90s, without whom there can be a case to argue that the WWE wouldn't exist today or would damn well not be as big as it is today, the legendary Deadman? I don't expect him to be loved by everyone but he's damn well earned enough respect in his career to not be scoffed at like this. Or at least that's what I thought. Jericho is a great wrestler and talker but with all due respect, he's never been as big as Austin/Rock/Hogan/Taker/HBK. But I do see what the appeal is, since he's been gone for a long time and isn't expected to return like Taker is(as in obviously many people WANT him as this poll clearly shows, but he's not signed to the WWE and a sure-fire for Wrestlemania like Taker). I'd like a surprise return for The Undertaker too. These haters are probably those who want youngsters like Rhodes, Ziggler, Ryder, Bryan to be Main Eventing Wrestlemania and be the top guys within the next year, but if it wasn't obvious, that DOESN'T WORK. It takes years to get to the top. So if I'm missing something, please enlighten me as to what the Undertaker hate is all about.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Somebody needs to play Jericho's debut promo on the tron.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


Mind. Blown. Interest. Restored.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> I like the Idea of chopping up the videos and trying to get them in some sort of order. Is anyone trying to do this atm?


^^^


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






All 1-5.


----------



## Zedders

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After watching all the videos together, I'm impressed. They've been really clever and interesting.

I think the girl symbolizes Punk and the boy is Jericho. If it is true, I just can't wait for a WM feud between them. I might enjoy it more than Cena/Rock.


----------



## RoykeFurax

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


This theory is the best one yet  Good job man. I'm going with this!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


I am going with this.

Simply amazing best theory here


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I remember when they started airing those little cryptic codes for Y2J return and everybody on here tried to over-anylise every detail loads. On that note, the 336 pages in this thread has convinced me even more that Jericho is coming back


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am going to lol so hard when it is not Jericho, mind you some people will still believe it is him afterwards anyway, lmao.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


I like this idea an incredibly high amount.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A video promo of ItBegins by Punk personally, sort of a 100% confirmation and spoiler if it wasn't so obvious, but then again his youtube channel isn't that popular so it doesn't matter that much I guess if he spoils it. Also proves Punk/Jericho will be feuding soon:


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Loudness said:


> A video promo of ItBegins by Punk personally, sort of a 100% confirmation and spoiler if it wasn't so obvious, but then again his youtube channel isn't that popular so it doesn't matter that much I guess if he spoils it. Also proves Punk/Jericho will be feuding soon:


If Jericho was returning he would make sure that nothing would spoil it because he said himself how he hated the last return, it is not Jericho.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> If Jericho was returning he would make sure that nothing would spoil it because he said himself how he hated the last return, it is not Jericho.


Hum, what about Austin? He could also be a guy with a third coming, see this video:






But I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why would Punk post that video?


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They want us to think it's Jericho, but it won't be him. We'll see and I'll be right.


----------



## Snooked

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its not popular, because its not cm punk's channel


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

iBeaDom's theory is the best one until now imo.


----------



## Snooked

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i tried some hd captures and rotating and perspective and thats what i got (its almost nothing at all), don't know if someone posted

28.imagebam.com/download/G55lKtajsB6x0YsBWtmocQ/16568/165676462/snap002152.jpg

59.imagebam.com/download/BmQpuXqyM_wECq44g1qXog/16568/165676459/snap002156.jpg

22.imagebam.com/download/9ShcUEVjoPTNZG_H1tO9eg/16568/165676467/snap002155.jpg

the first letters read like RWT? (can't post links/images so i made them like this)

unflipped should be TWR of course


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Snooked said:


> i tried some hd captures and rotating and perspective and thats what i got (its almost nothing at all), don't know if someone posted
> 
> www.28.imagebam.com/download/G55lKtajsB6x0YsBWtmocQ/16568/165676462/snap002152.jpg
> 
> 59.imagebam.com/download/BmQpuXqyM_wECq44g1qXog/16568/165676459/snap002156.jpg
> 
> 22.imagebam.com/download/9ShcUEVjoPTNZG_H1tO9eg/16568/165676467/snap002155.jpg
> 
> the first letters read like RWT? (can't post links/images so i made them like this)
> 
> unflipped should be TWR of course


W & T are very clear. Possible to get higher quality?


----------



## Snooked

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

43.imagebam.com/download/kGa86t1LXdTqcBBFP3S2lg/16569/165681126/WWE%20_It%20Begins%202012_%204th%20Promo%20%282012%20Control%29%20%28HD%201080p%29%5B17-16-47%5D.JPG

best i can get, sure its just random letters


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

RTW? Road to wrestlemania?


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Loudness said:


> A video promo of ItBegins by Punk personally, sort of a 100% confirmation and spoiler if it wasn't so obvious, but then again his youtube channel isn't that popular so it doesn't matter that much I guess if he spoils it. Also proves Punk/Jericho will be feuding soon:





Shaun_27 said:


> Why would Punk post that video?


For the last time, that's NOT Punk's YouTube account. Punk doesn't use Youtube, he's said so himself on Twitter. He had an account and posted that ComicCon video, then never used it again.

Why are people so gullible?


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

this isn't punk channel he already confirmed this several times


----------



## The Codfather

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is Jericho.... Hands Down. I have thought that since the first promo weeks ago.

Throughout them words are used like inequity, perpetrated and castigated, this is classic Jericho in his last stint with WWE.

Then there's the clues: The references to A Prophet, the Maple Leaf, the Chris crossed out on the Notebook.

The quotes: ''Things will never be the same again'' (OK Eveeeeerrrrr is missing) and ''Do you understand'' (What I am saying to you....)

The Constant images of Water: (From Wikipedia) Jericho is located 258 metres (846 ft) below sea level in an oasis in Wadi Qelt in the Jordan Valley.[4][9][41] The nearby spring of Ein es-Sultan produces 1,000 gallons of water per minute (3.8 m3/min), irrigating some 2,500 acres (10 km2) through multiple channels and feeding into the Jordan River, 6 miles (10 km) away.[9][41] Annual rainfall is 6.4 inches (160 mm), mostly concentrated between November and February.

^Clutching at straws a little!^ (LOL)

But for me the lyrics to the Fozzy song Wormwood are too familiar to ignore:

The day of Judgment has arrived
Only the blessed shall survive
The second coming of Jesus Christ
Returning like a thief in the night

A tribulation, seven years
The prophet's right the end is near
The written fall of Babylon
All believers dead and gone

Chosen people ostracized 
Take the mark or surely die 
To buy or sell, must be affixed
The Antichrist, Six Six Six

Ushering in the End of Days
Destroying those who've lost their way 
Only the blessed shall survive
Armageddon has arrived

[chorus]
Wormwood falls from the sky
A soul denied, twice will die
Wormwood falls in the sea
Humanity will cease to be

Wormwood falls form the sky
A soul denied, twice will die
Wormwood falls in the sea
Humanity will cease to be

If this isn't Jericho then WWE has done its level best with these promos to trick us into thinking it was and has thrown the biggest curveball I can think of!

Not sure what I think of the theories behind the boy and the girl but the rest above is surely enough proof that its him! Also he has gone some way into laughing it off on twitter and in recent comments even suggesting being in the recording studios, if he wasn't coming back surely he wouldn't be reacting!!! I know what i mean anyway. Wouldn't be suprised if he dropped the Chris and just came back as 'JERICHO' the Prophet, a darker side or as part of a stable with maybe Steph, Ryback, Brodus, possibly even a Heel Taker, who knows but he is coming back, believe......SAVE US!!!!!


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

is it me or... doesn't the cross strike on the book on the last video somewhat signify the re-union of D X along wit stephanie ?

Shawn Michel and Tripple H along with Steph ?

The above is just a random thought after i saw the X in the last video...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I believe iBeaDom has the best theory so far. He really did his research on figuring this out. I think another explanation could be a John Cena Heel turn though. They just released an Anti-Cena shirt after all. And also when you think about Kane he just took John Cena's current shirt. I don't believe Kane is going to be feuding with John Cena but instead just running around and attacking random wrestlers as a tweener for a while, which I'm sure nobody has a problem with. Kane doesn't have to be in a real feud with someone right now. We all turned on John Cena so he is all turning on us. The problem with this theory though is that John Cena would be cheered again if he turned heel, which is exactly what everyone wants. I think a Undertaker or Jericho return is way too obvious. Nobody would be expecting a John Cena heel turn, it would blow people's minds and crash this forum for hours.


----------



## #Bestintheworld

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

or the x through the name is a symbol of a straight edge cm punk x lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Loudness said:


> A video promo of ItBegins by Punk personally, sort of a 100% confirmation and spoiler if it wasn't so obvious, but then again his youtube channel isn't that popular so it doesn't matter that much I guess if he spoils it. Also proves Punk/Jericho will be feuding soon:


that is a shitty promo and that's not punks youtube.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

iBeaDom is definitely correct as far as the girl being a representation of a larger concept or idea. The way that she is shown sort of "haunting" the boy, chasing him through the hallway, etc. identifies this pretty strongly. The WWE has zero long term booking, so all of the stuff about so-and-so promo being shown when CM Punk did this or that is completely coincidental, but I like the general idea. I wouldn't want to see it, but I also like the idea of the boy being Vince and the promos functioning as some kind of parable on the pro wrestling industry.

Watching that video with all five promos back-to-back with a sort of fresh take, my immediate impression is that the girl is some kind of muse whispering in the boy's ear, feeding him the Biblical prophecy he is writing down in the notebook. The third promo states "On the second day of 2012, a prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. It will be the end of the world as you know it." yet the fifth promo ends with "Prophetless" after the girl says "I cannot help you anymore." I think it's a very real possibility that whatever the original plan was for these promos has fallen through and that's what is being communicated.



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> I am going to lol so hard when it is not Jericho, mind you some people will still believe it is him afterwards anyway, lmao.


You know bro, you aren't contributing much to this thread by posting "ROFL I CANT WAIT UNTIL ALL YOU MORONS ARE WRONG I GONNA BE LMAO" twice a day. Either have something constructive to say, put your own ideas out there for people to "LMAO" at or chill out.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fozzy are touring the UK in April...


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Jericho, he should use this theme!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You know bro, you aren't contributing much to this thread by posting "ROFL I CANT WAIT UNTIL ALL YOU MORONS ARE WRONG I GONNA BE LMAO" twice a day. Either have something constructive to say, put your own ideas out there for people to "LMAO" at or chill out.[/QUOTE]

I have in the past put my theories on this thread and I think you'll find I have called no one names so please do not put words in my mouth. I dont think it is Jericho and if I get a kick out of people saying it is definatley 100% him then so what?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ashes11 said:


> Fozzy are touring the UK in April...


I agree I don't think it's Jericho either. I really don't think Chris Jericho is lying about saying he isn't coming back. I think he's done with wrestling for right now. I don't think this is for Undertaker or Chris Jericho. I don't even think it's a return exactly, but a huge event that will change the landscape of the WWE.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I agree I don't think it's Jericho either. I really don't think Chris Jericho is lying about saying he isn't coming back. I think he's done with wrestling for right now. I don't think this is for Undertaker or Chris Jericho. I don't even think it's a return exactly, but a huge event that will change the landscape of the WWE.


Yes, he mentioned he was bored with the company right now, its the same and everybody is doing the mic thing now. He said thou that he could consider coming back if they change. Maybe thats the thing. They will on the 2nd jan 2012 change the landscape of the company and bring back Jericho, but then he didnt sound that optimistic when he said he could consider it. My bet is still on him thou.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just because Jericho is touring in April dosnt mean he's rules out. Jericho only really needs one night and thats the 1st of April. Still leaves rest of the month to tour.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i didn't find any dates for april tour on their site


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> i didn't find any dates for april tour on their site





> - Chris Jericho noted that he will be touring the UK in June with a US tour in late summer on his Twitter yesterday:
> 
> Next June! RT @ZaraLovesCMPunk @IAmJericho when is fozzy returning to England?????
> 
> We are working on a huge tour for late next summer...fingers crossed! RT @koolmom01 @IAmJericho When will Fozzy tour the U.S.?


It appears as though nothing is set in stone.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

my mate is going to see fozzy in april, thats my source, i'd be disappointed if he came back for 3 months


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would WWE even want Jericho if it was only short term for WM? They already have Rock and Undertaker as part time guys taking up spots and if HHH has a match that makes three. Would it be right for business considering they dont need to do anything else to get ppv buys. Like Ive said I dont think its Y2J but if it was I think it would have to be full time.


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone else want to chime in my idea?


> Call me crazy but the 3rd and 5th video seem like they somehow go together.
> 
> If you guys look at 3rd video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjLqTAZacIg when the boy is in the corner, the girl appears over his shoulder dispears. You can see the book on the desk...
> 
> In the 5th video, the girl appears and hits the book off the desk, while the boy is in the same posistion he is (in the corner) in the 3rd video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BavdahP75Fw
> 
> Perhaps all the video's tie in?
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ditcka said:


> I don't who you're showing this too, but I'd have to guess it's someone very blind because if you bump the video up to 1080P the word at the top is "Composition" because its a fucking Composition Notebook, and the word X'd out is very clearly "Chris"
> 
> Also, I don't know why them being 'non-fans' matters, unless that's some kind of way of saying 'stupid'


If it helps I showed the 1080p version to my girlfriend to get her take on it (she hates wrestling so I normally don't bore her with it). She didn't see DX on the button sleeves she saw a fish lol. But on the notebook she did see Chris and quite frankly it does say Chris what I can say 100% is C--IS is crossed out. I don't know why people don't accept my theory that the composition book with Chris crossed out could mean he is done with fozzy and musical composition it's more valid than a lot of the stuff being thrown around here 




ThePhenomRises said:


> I've been reading this forum for the past 2 months or so and 'It Begins' really got me interested in it to see what everyone thought. And some opinions have given me a good laugh.  As you can probably tell, I'm an Undertaker "mark"(as you say). I know everyone is entitled to their opinion, but after combing through all of these pages, I don't understand why people are so anti-Taker. Even I think it might not be him after the latest video(unless they meant it as a misdirection), but some folks saying "Please no Undertaker", "Anyone but Undertaker", really? You'd rather have guys I've never even heard of(Skip who?) be the subject of THESE promos but not the guy who has saved the grace of numerous Wrestlemanias(including and especially the latest one I might add), who was a major reason alongside Bret Hart, Austin, HBK etc for the resurrection of the WWF in the mid-90s, without whom there can be a case to argue that the WWE wouldn't exist today or would damn well not be as big as it is today, the legendary Deadman? I don't expect him to be loved by everyone but he's damn well earned enough respect in his career to not be scoffed at like this. Or at least that's what I thought. Jericho is a great wrestler and talker but with all due respect, he's never been as big as Austin/Rock/Hogan/Taker/HBK. But I do see what the appeal is, since he's been gone for a long time and isn't expected to return like Taker is(as in obviously many people WANT him as this poll clearly shows, but he's not signed to the WWE and a sure-fire for Wrestlemania like Taker). I'd like a surprise return for The Undertaker too. These haters are probably those who want youngsters like Rhodes, Ziggler, Ryder, Bryan to be Main Eventing Wrestlemania and be the top guys within the next year, but if it wasn't obvious, that DOESN'T WORK. It takes years to get to the top. So if I'm missing something, please enlighten me as to what the Undertaker hate is all about.


I think you misunderstand bro. Most people don't want it to be The Undertaker because we know he is coming back anyway whether these videos are him or not so it will turn out that these videos meant nothing. It's not that we don't want him back or 'hate' him It's just that he is coming back either way so why not get someone else. And I agree with you about the Skip Sheffield thing I had to google him and found out he is fucking nobody.



EdgeHead103 said:


> Does anyone else want to chime in my idea?


I love your Idea, I want someone to chop the videos. If someone tells me a decent program to use I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wonder if they'd a career vs. title match between Punk and Jericho?


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've said it isn't Jericho and i think the videos are meant to point significantly towards Jericho but are not for him. 
IDFK who though. I've racked my brain. JBL,New stable, Kurt Angle. But none see fitting. 
Since that maple leaf in the last video was intentional, theres no harm in saying Edge coming back? Maybe injury wasn't so bad? but thats a longlonglongshot. Still. Isn't Jericho. But i wish.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Wonder if they'd a career vs. title match between Punk and Jericho?


No more career matches please I'm still traumatised and in mourning over the Streak vs Career match.

On that note I will mark the fuck out if the promos are for HBK.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's not Jericho then this shit will backfire on WWE just like with 2/21/11 and Sting.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> If it's not Jericho then this shit will backfire on WWE just like with 2/21/11 and Sting.


I didn't even know people were stupid enough to think it was Sting last year until it was mentioned in this thread a couple of weeks ago. I wasn't active on the forums at that time and to my friend and I it was obvious it was Taker from the beginning. Before I joined in on this one we thought Jericho from the start so I'll have to stick with that. When the links first came up It looked like a glitch or like a virus and I didn't even realise there was a link there and we said Jericho was coming back straight away. Now there a plenty of clues to support it, and no I don't buy into the whole Jericho (boy) Punk (girl) thing it would completely bury Punk IMO I can't see them running with that.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We don't know for sure that it's Jericho, the only thing we can agree on is that it has to be some kind of top star. WWE doesnt like to hype a return or debut unless it's someone who's going to be a big deal.

That being said my prime suspects were always Jericho, Batista and Shane with Stephanie. While Taker was going to be a back up plan.

Honestly though as long as it isnt Brodus, Vince or Skip and not some stupid stable resurrection like DX or NWO...I don't really give a damn who it is. 



Cookie Monster said:


> Wonder if they'd a career vs. title match between Punk and Jericho?


If they did do that at Mania then obviously Jericho would lose, so that would not only be a short return, but likely his retirement too? Don't know how fans would react to that, if that stip ever did occur I rather they hold off for it. Unless Jericho ended up winning the title.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> We don't know for sure that it's Jericho, the only thing we can agree on is that it has to be some kind of top star. WWE doesnt like to hype a return or debut unless it's someone who's going to be a big deal.
> 
> That being said my prime suspects were always Jericho, Batista and Shane with Stephanie. While Taker was going to be a back up plan.
> *
> Honestly though as long as it isnt Brodus, Vince or Skip and not some stupid stable resurrection like DX or NWO...I don't really give a damn who it is. *
> 
> 
> 
> If they did do that at Mania then obviously Jericho would lose, so that would not only be a short return, but likely his retirement too? Don't know how fans would react to that, if that stip ever did occur I rather they hold off for it. Unless Jericho ended up winning the title.


So Andy Leavine is okay? lol


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> So Andy Leavine is okay? lol


Oh god what if it's him?

Seriously though if he came back WAY more interesting than he was on the show with a fresh character, great in ring and mic skills I wouldnt mind.

But if WWE did decide to pull a Gobbledy Gooker and bring someone back that would just be a complete fail and ruin this whole angle...I want it to be Evil Doink.

I think I'd be one of the few who'd find it epic.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Oh god what if it's him?
> 
> Seriously though if he came back WAY more interesting than he was on the show with a fresh character, great in ring and mic skills I wouldnt mind.
> 
> But if WWE did decide to pull a Gobbledy Gooker and bring someone back that would just be a complete fail and ruin this whole angle...I want it to be Evil Doink.
> 
> I think I'd be one of the few who'd find it epic.


Is that you in the picture?


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Is that you in the picture?


Yes.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Yes.


Time for my hand to insert where it belongs


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Oh god what if it's him?
> 
> Seriously though if he came back WAY more interesting than he was on the show with a fresh character, great in ring and mic skills I wouldnt mind.
> 
> But if WWE did decide to pull a Gobbledy Gooker and bring someone back that would just be a complete fail and ruin this whole angle...I want it to be Evil Doink.
> 
> I think I'd be one of the few who'd find it epic.


I would mark hard if it was evil Doink, I hated him as a little kid but going back and watching it he is absolutely amazing. I miss characters like that these days, The superstars used to be over the top larger than life characters now... not so much.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Since at first it had a prhopet and then did not, maybe it was two and one jumped off the deal?


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> I would mark hard if it was evil Doink, I hated him as a little kid but going back and watching it he is absolutely amazing. I miss characters like that these days, The superstars used to be over the top larger than life characters now... not so much.


Good someone else appreciates the awesomeness of Evil Doink, lol. They need a character like that around today.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I looked back at Evil Doink a couple of weeks back. That gimmick could work in this time.

I honestly think it was way ahead of its time.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™;10772793 said:


> I looked back at Evil Doink a couple of weeks back. That gimmick could work in this time.
> 
> I honestly think it was way ahead of its time.


Surprisingly a lot of old school stuff was ahead of their time. You could probably pick a bunch of stuff from previous decades and it would fit in today's product. 

Although there are exceptions......


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, I thought that too. I'm 20 and born in 1991 (so grew up on the tail end of the Golden Era/start of the New Generation) but looking back at the product, guys like Jake Roberts, Waylon Mercy, Doink, Mr. Perfect, and others could easily been fit in this era or even Attitude Era.


----------



## Nails11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not that this thread needs Take #937, but I've been following this promo series from the beginning and looking at it from a business standpoint.

1. WWE/Vince wanted a Punk-Jericho WM match which would be a huge win as far as PPV buyrate goes.

2. So they created a compelling set of promos aimed an generating excitement around what appears to be an obvious connection to Jericho, and an enticement for him to sign-on.

3. The strategy backfired (so far) mostly because of ego - Jericho wants too much (freedom for side projects like Rock has, the opportunity to win the WM match, etc.)

4. Vince's ego won't take no for an answer and thus negotiations continued, but does anyone really think Jericho is interested in putting Punk over at WM after claiming Punk stole his gimmick? Of course not. Jericho doesn't need WWE, so only if his 'demands' are met, would he re-sign.

5. IMO, the cutoff date was last week and a new promo was cut taking Jericho out (crossing off name, disappearing leaf, etc.), which is why it seems different than the first 4 promos.

6. While it could still happen, WWE is likely onto Plan B, which is probably Taker (but possibly someone else, even Sheffield/Ryback)

Thoughts?


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Yeah, I thought that too. I'm 20 and born in 1991 (so grew up on the tail end of the Golden Era/start of the New Generation) but looking back at the product, guys like Jake Roberts, Waylon Mercy, Doink, Mr. Perfect, and others could easily been fit in this era or even Attitude Era.


Same born in 91, but I'm an old school person so I like looking at past stuff. There's a bunch of guys and women who would be as big of a success today as they were then.

And once again I'm veering off the topic.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Something has just dawned on me and I think we are overlooking the fact that these promos seem to be intefering with the main broadcast.. People have been saying how it's pretty cool that the commentators aren't actually acknowledging the promos, and how these videos just interupt what is going on... I think this is suggesting some sort of invasion storyline, as these videos are clearly trying to get there message across by interupting the show.. I think this is why I'm starting to lean towards it being perhaps a Stephanie/Shane led stable, which could still possibly have Jericho in it, but I think this is going to be a lot c more complex than just a case of one superstar returning...

Thoughts?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No invasion angle will occur. We just had one with Nexus and that barely accomplished anything.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nails11 said:


> Not that this thread needs Take #937, but I've been following this promo series from the beginning and looking at it from a business standpoint.
> 
> 1. WWE/Vince wanted a Punk-Jericho WM match which would be a huge win as far as PPV buyrate goes.
> 
> 2. So they created a compelling set of promos aimed an generating excitement around what appears to be an obvious connection to Jericho, and an enticement for him to sign-on.
> 
> 3. The strategy backfired (so far) mostly because of ego - Jericho wants too much (freedom for side projects like Rock has, the opportunity to win the WM match, etc.)
> 
> 4. Vince's ego won't take no for an answer and thus negotiations continued, but does anyone really think Jericho is interested in putting Punk over at WM after claiming Punk stole his gimmick? Of course not. Jericho doesn't need WWE, so only if his 'demands' are met, would he re-sign.
> 
> *5. IMO, the cutoff date was last week and a new promo was cut taking Jericho out (crossing off name, disappearing leaf, etc.), which is why it seems different than the first 4 promos.
> *
> 6. While it could still happen, WWE is likely onto Plan B, which is probably Taker (but possibly someone else, even Sheffield/Ryback)
> 
> Thoughts?




Nah I see it the opposite, the fact that that stuff was even in the latest promo is probably going to be the best confirmation that we are gonna get that it is Jericho. The earlier promos really didn't point to him at all, it was all just reading into it by people on here, but you could have easlily twisted the meaning of those promos for just about anyone.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Original heel Matt Borne Doink is one of the most underrated heels in the history of pro wrestling. Fact.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> Something has just dawned on me and I think we are overlooking the fact that these promos seem to be intefering with the main broadcast.. People have been saying how it's pretty cool that the commentators aren't actually acknowledging the promos, and how these videos just interupt what is going on... I think this is suggesting some sort of invasion storyline, as these videos are clearly trying to get there message across by interupting the show.. I think this is why I'm starting to lean towards it being perhaps a Stephanie/Shane led stable, which could still possibly have Jericho in it, but I think this is going to be a lot c more complex than just a case of one superstar returning...
> 
> Thoughts?


I believe it's just to keep it mysterious and they're targeting it towards the fans because the return effects us most. Plus the more they acknowledge stuff like this, the more they spoil it for everyone, so it's best they just shut up.



Nails11 said:


> Not that this thread needs Take #937, but I've been following this promo series from the beginning and looking at it from a business standpoint.
> 
> 1. WWE/Vince wanted a Punk-Jericho WM match which would be a huge win as far as PPV buyrate goes.
> 
> 2. So they created a compelling set of promos aimed an generating excitement around what appears to be an obvious connection to Jericho, and an enticement for him to sign-on.
> 
> 3. The strategy backfired (so far) mostly because of ego - Jericho wants too much (freedom for side projects like Rock has, the opportunity to win the WM match, etc.)
> 
> 4. Vince's ego won't take no for an answer and thus negotiations continued, but does anyone really think Jericho is interested in putting Punk over at WM after claiming Punk stole his gimmick? Of course not. Jericho doesn't need WWE, so only if his 'demands' are met, would he re-sign.
> 
> 5. IMO, the cutoff date was last week and a new promo was cut taking Jericho out (crossing off name, disappearing leaf, etc.), which is why it seems different than the first 4 promos.
> 
> 6. While it could still happen, WWE is likely onto Plan B, which is probably Taker (but possibly someone else, even Sheffield/Ryback)
> 
> Thoughts?


Jericho is too much of professional. He wouldnt refuse to put over a guy just because he took his moniker, that's just being incredibly petty. Especially if he was planning to change his gimmick anyway so why cares if anyone picks at his leftovers.

And as for this recent promo, it could be interpreted anyway you want. Either negotiations fell through, or this is some hint at a gimmick change.

If it's the former that would imply these promos are being created weekly instead of already filmed way beforehand. That's one thing we don't know.



Adramelech said:


> Original heel Matt Borne Doink is one of the most underrated heels in the history of pro wrestling. Fact.


They should bring him out to the 'Killer Klowns From Outer Space' theme song. 

I'd flip.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



so taker was a basketball player?

...........


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's 'Taker. Don't over-think this stuff, people.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So what does everyone think the trolley resembles?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Absolute said:


> It's 'Taker. Don't over-think this stuff, people.


There isn't a single thing I've seen so far in the promos to make me believe it's The Undertaker.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

12 days till Y2J, so pumped!


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is Brodus Clay or Undertaker


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Jericho. He was in the prophetless video for a split second.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> I believe it's just to keep it mysterious and they're targeting it towards the fans because the return effects us most. Plus the more they acknowledge stuff like this, the more they spoil it for everyone, so it's best they just shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho is too much of professional. He wouldnt refuse to put over a guy just because he took his moniker, that's just being incredibly petty. Especially if he was planning to change his gimmick anyway so why cares if anyone picks at his leftovers.
> 
> And as for this recent promo, it could be interpreted anyway you want. Either negotiations fell through, or this is some hint at a gimmick change.
> *
> If it's the former that would imply these promos are being created weekly instead of already filmed way beforehand. That's one thing we don't know.
> *
> 
> 
> They should bring him out to the 'Killer Klowns From Outer Space' theme song.
> 
> I'd flip.


On this note someone has commented on the Videos seeming like they could tell a story if they were chopped and put together again in different order, e.g. Classroom from different video might tell a linear story if ordered (just an example) from 3rd,2nd,4th etc or something like that. It seems like it could work, if that is the case they may have all been shot before and cut random parts and put into videos in messed up order. I think it is a really cool idea but impossible to know unless someone tries to cut them up.


----------



## swolfdab

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's obviously Kamala.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ArmyOfLove said:


> It's Jericho. He was in the prophetless video for a split second.


Screenshot? Clip? Proof?


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Screenshot? Clip? Proof?


He Probably saw one of the fan made versions. Sad People think the failures that were made by random jabronis are real. They are NO WHERE near the quality of WWE's. Most of em are TNA/ROH level at best.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho, he won't be alone...










8*D


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> If it is Jericho, he won't be alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


Where'd you get that photo? Is it recent?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> If it is Jericho, he won't be alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


If these guys made a stable in WWE, the amount of fucking epicness in it would be unhuman.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> On this note someone has commented on the Videos seeming like they could tell a story if they were chopped and put together again in different order, e.g. Classroom from different video might tell a linear story if ordered (just an example) from 3rd,2nd,4th etc or something like that. It seems like it could work, if that is the case they may have all been shot before and cut random parts and put into videos in messed up order. I think it is a really cool idea but impossible to know unless someone tries to cut them up.


I had thought about doing that, but then I realized that would be going overboard and WWE probably wasn't thinking of us doing that.

But still that is a good idea, I'm just not gonna go through the trouble. It was already hard enough coming up with that theory. Someone should try though, just in case.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ArmyOfLove said:


> It's Jericho. He was in the prophetless video for a split second.


where .......?


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swolfdab said:


> It's obviously Kamala.


this theory doesnt have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> this theory doesnt have a leg to stand on.


At least he'll have something to reclaim.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

pic is from twitter. who knows when it was taken but it was recently put on twitter.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is the debut of the new WWE logo. TROLLOLOL

No. It will be big. Not just one guy coming back. A new phase. A new movement.



Nails11 said:


> Not that this thread needs Take #937, but I've been following this promo series from the beginning and looking at it from a business standpoint.
> 
> 1. WWE/Vince wanted a Punk-Jericho WM match which would be a huge win as far as PPV buyrate goes.
> 
> 2. So they created a compelling set of promos aimed an generating excitement around what appears to be an obvious connection to Jericho, and an enticement for him to sign-on.
> 
> 3. The strategy backfired (so far) mostly because of ego - Jericho wants too much (freedom for side projects like Rock has, the opportunity to win the WM match, etc.)
> 
> 4. Vince's ego won't take no for an answer and thus negotiations continued, but does anyone really think Jericho is interested in putting Punk over at WM after claiming Punk stole his gimmick? Of course not. Jericho doesn't need WWE, so only if his 'demands' are met, would he re-sign.
> 
> 5. IMO, the cutoff date was last week and a new promo was cut taking Jericho out (crossing off name, disappearing leaf, etc.), which is why it seems different than the first 4 promos.
> 
> 6. While it could still happen, WWE is likely onto Plan B, which is probably Taker (but possibly someone else, even Sheffield/Ryback)
> 
> Thoughts?


No. All of the promo videos were filmed at the same time.



chrispepper said:


> Something has just dawned on me and I think we are overlooking the fact that these promos seem to be intefering with the main broadcast.. People have been saying how it's pretty cool that the commentators aren't actually acknowledging the promos, and how these videos just interupt what is going on... I think this is suggesting some sort of invasion storyline, as these videos are clearly trying to get there message across by interupting the show.. I think this is why I'm starting to lean towards it being perhaps a Stephanie/Shane led stable, which could still possibly have Jericho in it, but I think this is going to be a lot c more complex than just a case of one superstar returning...
> 
> Thoughts?


BINGO! For the most part...



Traddy-X said:


> On this note someone has commented on the Videos seeming like they could tell a story if they were chopped and put together again in different order, e.g. Classroom from different video might tell a linear story if ordered (just an example) from 3rd,2nd,4th etc or something like that. It seems like it could work, if that is the case they may have all been shot before and cut random parts and put into videos in messed up order. I think it is a really cool idea but impossible to know unless someone tries to cut them up.


This.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok so apparently there's a 3rd person in the prophetless2012 video. It looks like a woman possibly. Any ideas?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Where'd you get that photo? Is it recent?





> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Awesome time w @Christian4Peeps @SamoaJoe and Brother Ray tonight!! Merry Christmas f**kers!! twitpic.com/7wkia9


He made the tweet a little more than an hour ago.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Ok so apparently there's a 3rd person in the prophetless2012 video. It looks like a woman possibly. Any ideas?


Likely just a mistake.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Y2J I'd flip, if its not I'd just go "eh"

I dont need him there, but I do want him, still think its taker


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

December 7th: 








http://twitpic.com/7po4m8

December 8th:








http://twitpic.com/7q7jek

Jericho trolling Punk?


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just had a thgout what if on jan 2nd Y2J went to TNA?
BEST. TROLL. EVER


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> December 7th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7po4m8
> 
> December 8th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7q7jek
> 
> Jericho trolling Punk?


EPIC


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Likely just a mistake.


Nope. If its in the video, WWE wanted it in the video. Why else would they splice in this frame for a split second? For the bench? We've already seen it. The man is important. My guess is it is the boy from the classroom, all grown up. Notice he is wearing similar pants and shirt, and has a similar blazer over his arm.

The scenes of the park are the future world, compared to the school.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> If it's not Jericho then this shit will backfire on WWE just like with 2/21/11 and Sting.


LOLLLLL REALLY people thought it was STING? No wonder they don't respect Undertaker. 

EDIT: i.e. even after the obvious promos came along, not the first one.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThePhenomRises said:


> LOLLLLL REALLY people thought it was STING? No wonder they don't respect Undertaker.


Yes, many people in this forum believe that the WWE would actually air videos about Sting without signing him first.



Cookie Monster said:


> So what does everyone think the trolley resembles?


A scorpion, of course.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThePhenomRises said:


> LOLLLLL REALLY people thought it was STING? No wonder they don't respect Undertaker.
> 
> EDIT: i.e. even after the obvious promos came along, not the first one.





peowulf said:


> Yes, many people in this forum believe that the WWE would actually air videos about Sting without signing him first.


The first promo was for Sting but the deal fell through so they put the Undertaker in the second and in the third. Sting himself said that!


----------



## peowulf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> The first promo was for Sting but the deal fall through so they put the Undertaker in the second and in the third. Sting himself said that!


So what if he did? I don't have to believe everything Sting says. He just wants to reinforce his "I'll never go to WWE" image.

Even if they were in negotiations with him, they wouldn't air a vignette about him without reaching an agreement first. That's beyond retarded. You might say a lot about WWE, but business-wise they wouldn't do something that stupid. 

Except if they had actually agreed and then Sting backed down. Then he's an asshole. But that's super highly unlikely. I just put it out there to cover all the possibilities of what might have happened, 'cause you know what, no matter what Sting says or the WWE shows, no one knows for sure.


----------



## ItsClobberinTime

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gotta be Jericho but I seen the post that someone put thinking it may be Sting... I wish. Only if the WWE would respect Stings character and not F it up like TNA did with that awful Joker character.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



peowulf said:


> So what if he did? I don't have to believe everything Sting says. He just wants to reinforce his "I'll never go to WWE" image.
> 
> Even if they were in negotiations with him, they wouldn't air a vignette about him without reaching an agreement first. That's beyond retarded. You might say a lot about WWE, but business-wise they wouldn't do something that stupid.
> 
> Except if they had actually agreed and then Sting backed down. Then he's an asshole. But that's super highly unlikely. I just put it out there to cover all the possibilities of what might have happened, 'cause you know what, no matter what Sting says or the WWE shows, no one knows for sure.


Yeah, plus did Sting ever confirm he was in talks with the WWE specifically for the 2-21-11 promos? Who knows he might be talking about another time of the year entirely.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Yeah, plus did Sting ever confirm he was in talks with the WWE specifically for the 2-21-11 promos?



http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/sting-talks-about-coming-very-very-close-to-signing-with-wwe/



> Whether Vince McMahon Has Ever Tried To Sign Him:
> 
> “Yeah, several times, and I was close to signing every single time and probably *closer than ever this last go earlier in the year in January it was very, very close.”*


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/sting-talks-about-coming-very-very-close-to-signing-with-wwe/


Ah, thanks. Didn't know at all.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Nope. If its in the video, WWE wanted it in the video. Why else would they splice in this frame for a split second? For the bench? We've already seen it. The man is important. My guess is it is the boy from the classroom, all grown up. Notice he is wearing similar pants and shirt, and has a similar blazer over his arm.
> 
> The scenes of the park are the future world, compared to the school.


It was a split second, why would WWE want you to focus, out of nearly a one minute video, on a split second? The guy was just likely there when they were filming and they didnt notice. Hell NONE of the fans would've even noticed the guy had someone not of taken the time to look at every single scene in the promo.

The only way this "guy" was meant to be a hint is if he's featured in the next vid, which I doubt.

If he is, then fine you're right. If he's not, then it was just a mistake.


----------



## Callaghan173

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/wrestling-news/sting-talks-about-coming-very-very-close-to-signing-with-wwe/


LAST January, that was when the undertaker ones were aired.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For the record, Samoa Joe's contract was supposed to expire on Dec. 31. Unless he's signed a new one, he'll be a free agent in January.

Not that I think it's him, but I think it's interesting that the picture with him and Jericho showed up in this thread considering his contract situation (or lack thereof).


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> December 7th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7po4m8


Jericho looks earily like Benoit in that picture.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wryder said:


> For the record, Samoa Joe's contract was supposed to expire on Dec. 31. Unless he's signed a new one, he'll be a free agent in January.
> 
> Not that I think it's him, but I think it's interesting that the picture with him and Jericho showed up in this thread considering his contract situation (or lack thereof).


Joe has about 2 years left on his contract.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The more i think about it, there more i think its Vince, and the girl is Linda or Stephanie. And on 2nd January, a new era in pro wrestling will occur.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> The more i think about it, there more i think its *Vince, and the girl is Linda or Stephanie.* And on 2nd January, a new era in pro wrestling will occur.


If that happened it would actually be an old era reoccuring.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Steph and HHH want a new era surly?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Ok so apparently there's a 3rd person in the prophetless2012 video. It looks like a woman possibly. Any ideas?


Unless it's there and i can't see it. Why is that person headless?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TKOK! said:


> Unless it's there and i can't see it. Why is that person headless?


Nah, he's either looking down or is so tall that his hair colour blends in with the trees. Probably the former.

Very odd if it's intentional. Would be funny if it's a mistake.  Some guy who was maybe supposed to rake the leaves accidentally gets into the shot.  But they might not have prepared for so much over-deliberation of the videos.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThePhenomRises said:


> Nah, he's either looking down or is so tall that his hair colour blends in with the trees. Probably the former.
> 
> Very odd if it's intentional. Would be funny if it's a mistake.  Some guy who was maybe supposed to rake the leaves accidentally gets into the shot.  But they might not have prepared for so much over-deliberation of the videos.


I see it now. I have no clue who it is if it's a wrestler. Doesn't look like Jericho and Undertaker doesn't dress like that. If it's part of the promo and not a mistake then I geuss it could be the kids dad. Which would lean towards the Mcmahons. But I always assumed that if Vince or any other Mcmahon were to return, they would just show up and start raising hell. All this cryptic stuff seems like a returning wrestler.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My money is still on Jericho. Why else would a Canadian leaf pop up for two seconds...


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i still think it is jericho too but not alone (with some kind of stable)


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just think, with how loads of people are saying there's change coming to the wwe, that this has to be something more than a superstar returning.. What else would "control2012" mean other than, trying to take back power of the wwe?


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just seen on Lords of Pain that Skip Sheffield ahs been told he will return early 2012 with a huge push..... Please don't let this be it!


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I cant lie, i'm way to excited for 2nd Jan 2012 to see what this could be. I honestly have no idea who it is. I was originally thinking Taker, but then something like this has Jerichos fingerprints all over it. Could the boy and girl represent Shane and Steph? I think it could be more than 1 thing, remember this is about 'control' and a 'force' coming back, i'm not sure it's just gunna be Y2J or one other person returning. As i keep watching the videos there is a strong link between the boy and girl, so currently am thinking Steph or Linda will be involved.

I have a feeling it could be a few people, and personally would love it to be the McMahons. I'm very interested into this whole thing, and will be staying up till 4am in England to watch it for sure.

EDIT: My opinions keep changing on this, but i'm really inclined towards the Mcmahons at the minute, and really not thinking it's Jericho. I mean promo 4 tells a lot 'she holds the arrival of my rebirth' must indicate something, they wouldnt just say that with say taker or Y2J coming back on there own surely


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm switching between Jericho and Vince now lol.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker to reform the Ministry of Darkness, With Kane!!!! To Control the WWE, Hence why Kane has gone after the "Figure Head" in Cena.... Nah maybe not.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You're all wrong people, it's The Jackyl.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's not fucking skip sheiffield the promo is for a "familiar force returning to claim back what is his" Skip is someone who im sure most fans don't know who he is and 2nd skip has nothing to claim. So stop saying its skip sheiffield because it's not!!


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think it's Jericho by a wide margin, but I'm thinking if it isn't him, it's the McMahon's. The first time anyone other than Jericho has come in mind with these promos now.


----------



## tjrenner

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

....those videos they keep playing...I keep thinking it's not a man - I think it's a woman. I think it could be like Layla or something, maybe even Karhma - it doesn't come off like it's a monster heel, or even some kind of superface. I lean towards a chick...just my worthless opinion though..


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tjrenner said:


> ....those videos they keep playing...I keep thinking it's not a man - I think it's a woman. I think it could be like Layla or something, maybe even Karhma - it doesn't come off like it's a monster heel, or even some kind of superface. I lean towards a chick...just my worthless opinion though..


The videos have mentioned 'HE will return to claim what is his.' Kharma and Layla are not guys.


----------



## youssef123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



tjrenner said:


> ....those videos they keep playing...I keep thinking it's not a man - I think it's a woman. I think it could be like Layla or something, maybe even Karhma - it doesn't come off like it's a monster heel, or even some kind of superface. I lean towards a chick...just my worthless opinion though..


Who would care about Kharma and Layla ??!! the divas only have 5 mins in the show! why making some awesome video like these for those two??!!


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> it's not fucking skip sheiffield the promo is for a "familiar force returning to claim back what is his" Skip is someone who im sure most fans don't know who he is and 2nd skip has nothing to claim. So stop saying its skip sheiffield because it's not!!


Can people please relax with these "IT'S NOT THIS PERSON YOU MORONS!!!!" posts? These promos could be for the Brooklyn Brawler for all anyone knows. You can interpret them in a thousand different ways. Here watch:

The "familiar force" returning to the WWE is domination - personified by Ryback. He's going to claim what is his - the WWE Championship. Ryback is from the future and the boy is him as a child. The girl is a childhood friend whispering in his ear. He's writing prophecy about his future self, warning the world about the arrival of Ryback in his notebook. Unfortunately, the girl can only keep him calm for so long, eventually she cannot help him anymore and the boy starts his transformation. There, it's clearly Skip Sheffield.


----------



## blazegod99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's not Jericho, then it's pretty much a waste of time honestly.

Taker? We knew he was coming back anyway,

Vince, Shane or Steph? Ditto, except for Shane. 

Skip Sheffield? Who?

Anything else outside of Jericho or like a new NWO or some shit would completely suck. Period.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it did turn out to be Skip or some lesser known star, this could likley upset the fans and backfire on the WWE.

For all this build and hype to be for a guy barely anyone remembers like Skip? I'm not saying it's not possible, but it probably won't go over well.

This is the problem when you build anticipation like this. Fans let their minds run wild thinking of all these former big stars they were fans of in the past that could finally be returning, they start thinking about the potential feuds, title shots. 

Hell by the time the mystery person is set to arrive the fan has already got a prime suspect and storyline thought out. They're all excited waiting for that big moment to see if they're right and suddenly the person comes out and it's some guy they dont even remember. So now they've gotten all excited for basically nothing.

Now sure we fans shouldnt be getting our hopes up, but honestly what do you expect when WWE starts sending out mysterious vids like this? How are we supposed to react to it?

Fact is the fans are expecting a big return from a big star that would really be surprising. Brodus, Skip, Andy Leavine, Gooker or even Taker are not going to go over well.

Come Jan 2nd we're all going to be rowdy as hell and we can pretty much guarantee the crowd is going to be chanting for Y2J, the McMahons, hell maybe even Batista and Goldberg.

WWE cant disappoint us, because if they were looking to bring in a lesser star and give him a huge push from this, it's probably gonna blow up in their face.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> If it did turn out to be Skip or some lesser known star, this could likley upset the fans and backfire on the WWE.
> 
> For all this build and hype to be for a guy barely anyone remembers like Skip? I'm not saying it's not possible, but it probably won't go over well.
> 
> This is the problem when you build anticipation like this. Fans let their minds run wild thinking of all these former big stars they were fans of in the past that could finally be returning, they start thinking about the potential feuds, title shots.
> 
> Hell by the time the mystery person is set to arrive the fan has already got a prime suspect and storyline thought out. They're all excited waiting for that big moment to see if they're right and suddenly the person comes out and it's some guy they dont even remember. So now they've gotten all excited for basically nothing.
> 
> Now sure we fans shouldnt be getting our hopes up, but honestly what do you expect when WWE starts sending out mysterious vids like this? How are we supposed to react to it?
> 
> Fact is the fans are expecting a big return from a big star that would really be surprising. Brodus, Skip, Andy Leavine, Gooker or even Taker are not going to go over well.
> 
> Come Jan 2nd we're all going to be rowdy as hell and we can pretty much guarantee the crowd is going to be chanting for Y2J, the McMahons, hell maybe even Batista and Goldberg.
> 
> WWE cant disappoint us, because if they were looking to bring in a lesser star and give him a huge push from this, it's probably gonna blow up in their face.


Agreed. Hyping a lesser star like this doesnt make sense. The hint that he will come back and claim what is his hints that it will be some of the bigger ones.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could it be a combined effort? Jericho returning to take the WWE title from Punk and being the corporate heel under a Shane and Steph attempt to regain control of WWE? Would explain the many texts that JL (EVPFTRAIGMOMNR) has been sending.

Maybe Laryngitis has been manipulating the matches (and possibly who the title-holders are) at the instruction of the McMahons while working under HHH?

Bit far-fetched perhaps but I'd love it. Not expecting it though.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mellison24 said:


> Could it be a combined effort? Jericho returning to take the WWE title from Punk and being the corporate heel under a Shane and Steph attempt to regain control of WWE? Would explain the many texts that JL (EVPFTRAIGMOMNR) has been sending.
> 
> Maybe Laryngitis has been manipulating the matches (and possibly who the title-holders are) at the instruction of the McMahons while working under HHH?
> 
> Bit far-fetched perhaps but I'd love it. Not expecting it though.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly with the first part, not so sure about the laurinitis match fixing tho haha. At first I had pretty much decided that I thought it was jericho by himself returning but I really am starting to think he will be part of something bigger involving a stable..


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was planning on doing a BTB starting on Jan 2nd but it's too much effort but what I came up with was Shane to come back on the day and have Brodus Clay as his back up. Then for them to be joined by the likes of Skip Sheffield, Stephanie and HHH...of course this is a total shot in the dark but if it comes true then it will really help give a rub to the younger guys whilst giving HHH one last run on top.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still don't get why people are bringing up Goldberg, Shane, or Sheffield. They don't match the videos or relying message.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> I still don't get why people are bringing up Goldberg, Shane, or Sheffield. They don't match the videos or relying message.


Skip, no.

Shane is a familiar force who would have some to reclaim, but like everyone said he's busy with other things. However I don't wanna entirely rule him out, because you never know what could be happening behind closed doors.

As for Goldberg.....I just like him.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> I still don't get why people are bringing up Goldberg, Shane, or Sheffield. They don't match the videos or relying message.


We're talking about the WWE... Continuity from the videos mean jack shit to the WWE, We all should know that by now.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sorry to disappoint anyone, but Jericho is coming back on January 2nd.

He's been preparing in anticipation of his newly revamped character.

10 years of preparation through his band, plus 14 months of intense physical training with Cheryl off Dancing With The Stars, and now the Yoga program DDP has got him on. 










It's all led to this... his first ever stable, the world will end as we know it. 










They ARE coming...


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Best-In-The-World said:


> My money is still on Jericho. Why else would a Canadian leaf pop up for two seconds...


It isnt a canadian leaf. Its a maple leaf. They exist in many parts of the world.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> It isnt a canadian leaf. Its a maple leaf. They exist in many parts of the world.


Flag of Canada - Wikipedia


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> It isnt a canadian leaf. Its a maple leaf. They exist in many parts of the world.



way to split hairs 

The maple leaf is synnonymous with Canada, whether or not the plant actually grows elsewhere is not the point.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Flag of Canada - Wikipedia


Hurr Durr... No crap. 



Dyl said:


> way to split hairs
> 
> The maple leaf is synnonymous with Canada, whether or not the plant actually grows elsewhere is not the point.


Nope, I wasn't splitting hairs. I was saying what the leaf is called. The leaf in this video has nothing to do with Canada.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i started thinking what if this promo is for the raw general manager? Remember vince said the board of directors were looking for a raw gm and john laryngitis is just the interim gm.It makes somewhat sense since the video says the word "control".


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Hurr Durr... No crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I wasn't splitting hairs. I was saying what the leaf is called. *The leaf in this video has nothing to do with Canada.*


You sound sure, what does it symbolize in the Video? It's been deliberately put there so It probably means something, If you're 100% sure it's got nothing to do with Canada you must know what it is. So tell me what it is smart guy.


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> i started thinking what if this promo is for the raw general manager? Remember vince said the board of directors were looking for a raw gm and john laryngitis is just the interim gm.It makes somewhat sense since the video says the word "control".


Not a bad shout in the slightest. Jericho as the new GM then? fits both parts?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> i started thinking what if this promo is for the raw general manager? Remember vince said the board of directors were looking for a raw gm and john laryngitis is just the interim gm.It makes somewhat sense since the video says the word "control".


Then it need to be a face general manager. I can´t see a new heel manager take over a heel.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Red Brood said:


> Not a bad shout in the slightest. Jericho as the new GM then? fits both parts?


Odd turn of a events seeing as the last time Jericho was here he nearly went insane trying to figure out who the GM was, now he becomes one?


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

yeah i can understand that... even though i think people are warming to JL because he is quite funny  dont know if anyone saw the look he have otunga after the double bella twins kiss LOL


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Red Brood said:


> yeah i can understand that... even though i think people are warming to JL because he is quite funny  dont know if anyone saw the look he have otunga after the double bella twins kiss LOL


I would actually prefer Jericho as the GM (who occasionally) wrestles, with JL as his lackey to dish out orders.

That'd be interesting.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Thee Brain said:


> You're all wrong people, it's The Jackyl.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The strong rumours lately are that it was initially for Carlito to come back and call Primo a little girl with a stolen ball. The WWE didn't realise they would garner so much attention so have now brought in Sheffield to partner with him and there will be a triple threat tag match for the tag championship at the Royal Rumble. unless they cannot afford carlito's demands of 10 apples a week, if so they will pretend it was for Undertaker all along


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please be Jericho or another big star like him.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will mark hard if each video ends up being for a different superstar. Can you Imagine how epic it would be if each one was "decoded" on the tron and a superstar came out for each one.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> I will mark hard if each video ends up being for a different superstar. Can you Imagine how epic it would be if each one was "decoded" on the tron and a superstar came out for each one.


this is too epic for the WWE to even think of. You should apply for a job in creative...for this idea alone.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If after all this hype it is Sheffield, dude is going to get mega heat lol. In a way, that's not a bad idea is it?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It would be the "Who in the fuck are you" heat so it would quickly cool down and he would go back to being a nobody. I'm not sure why people even bring up that guys name in this thread. It would be a fucking tragedy if all this hype ends up being Sheffield.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> If after all this hype it is Sheffield, dude is going to get mega heat lol. In a way, that's not a bad idea is it?


True he would get a lot of heat for it, but I have to disagree with you. With all this build up and hype surrounding it for it to only be Skip Sheffield a lot of fans would be very pissed off including me. I'm a big Skip fan but he shouldn't return, and im all but certain he won't.

As for who I think it is, i'm still inclined it will be the McMahons at this point. Who else could the girl be except Steph or a slim chance of Linda? And I have to disagree with people saying the girl represents Punk but hell you never know. I also saw someone on another article mention how it could be Y2J and Steph now that could happen. I'm pretty sure it's not Taker at this point, due to the girl in the videos but the next promo will probably have me changing my mind once again. No one will truly know till Jan 2nd.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why wouldn't people bring up his name? I'm pretty sure the only reason people are bringing up Jericho's name is because he's not there anymore. Were Jericho still on the roster would everybody be seeing so much hints towards him in these promos? I don't know. The fact is that most folks want him to return therefore most folks will see what they want to see. If people can see Punk symbolized as a little girl, make out names in the mud and see names scribbled out on notebooks they can see anything tbh. I'm not saying it isn't Jericho but I wouldn't rule anything out right now. Fact is, these promos are incredibly vague and could be anything.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I saw the outcome, if not Jericho, will disappoint some in a way. 

Skip Sheffield, since Nexus is over, is a "nobody". All that hype would go to waste to redebut someone that was third on the Nexus roster (behind Barrett and Tarver and maybe Gabriel if you want to make a case).

And it can't be Taker either. I know the videos can suggest otherwise but these ones are different this time around that I don't think would resemble Taker.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i am starting actually to feel skip sheffield is connected to these promo with his recent deleted tweets
maybe someone returning to take control using skip and others?
maybe jericho with some form of a stable and maybe vince or stephanie


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If its not Jericho I think who ever it is is going to get boo'd


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> If after all this hype it is Sheffield, dude is going to get mega heat lol. In a way, that's not a bad idea is it?


Not if they wanted him to be a face.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Not if they wanted him to be a face.


If they wanted him to be a face they wouldn't make promos like these. Whoever it ends up being, these promos are distinctly dark and brooding. Those are heel tendencies, not face ones. I still think they point to some sort of faction but we only have 2 weeks to go now. I can wait.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Skip Sheffield, I'll be so mad.


----------



## SP103

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just throwing it out there.. CM Punk needs a new opponent for his title.. and there's a lot of references to "she". 

Could it be the return of the SES?


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> If they wanted him to be a face they wouldn't make promos like these. Whoever it ends up being, these promos are distinctly dark and brooding. Those are heel tendencies, not face ones. I still think they point to some sort of faction but we only have 2 weeks to go now. I can wait.


Dark doesnt always have to be evil and heelish.

If they were for Taker (though I doubt it) he'd likely come back as a face.

Basically the promos are talking about a guy pissed off because something was taken from him, that's not heelish it's understandable. The dark tone of the video probably reflects his mood about the situation.

Not saying you're wrong, just saying we dont know how this "person" can come back.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its going to be Skip. Why would Jericho come back to run a stable? He doesn't need a rookie guy is a fucking legend!


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Edgeowns said:


> Its going to be Skip. Why would Jericho come back to run a stable? He doesn't need a rookie guy is a fucking legend!


Just no, the thought of it being someone as Untalented as that loser makes me shiver.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> December 7th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7po4m8
> 
> December 8th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7q7jek
> 
> Jericho trolling Punk?


Makes me laugh how serious these promo's are and how much of a goof Jericho is being in these pictures LOL, if it is him anyway.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Perhaps it is someone from TNA. The girl is Dixie Carter. She can't help the boy anymore, so he has to get out of the classroom and out into the real world of professional wrestling... Leave the Impact Zone and get out where the big boys play. WCW!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> Perhaps it is someone from TNA. The girl is Dixie Carter. She can't help the boy anymore, so he has to get out of the classroom and out into the real world of professional wrestling... Leave the Impact Zone and get out where the big boys play. WCW!


Ptobably about 150 pages ago my theory was that it was Vince McMahon returning and the girl was Dixie Carter in reference to looking over at the WWE (as they have many WWE talents over there) and from time to time go to copy WWE (the whole Sting thing)


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I highly doubt it's Skip, all this hype over him sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> You sound sure, what does it symbolize in the Video? It's been deliberately put there so It probably means something, If you're 100% sure it's got nothing to do with Canada you must know what it is. So tell me what it is smart guy.


Dose it have to mean anything? A few items do that, nameily a shoping cart, what dose THAT have to do with Y2J?

Oh wait that one means nothing? huh.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TOXiiC said:


> I highly doubt it's Skip, all this hype over him sounds ridiculous.


I think us as fans are overhyping the shit out of this. They are not mentioning the vids on live tv. Seems like they would promote the shit out of it on tv if it was a HUGE star. But then again wtf do i know lol.


----------



## Rayfu

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I agree, they are not really making it hype, we are.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Edgeowns said:


> I think us as fans are overhyping the shit out of this. They are not mentioning the vids on live tv. Seems like they would promote the shit out of it on tv if it was a HUGE star. But then again wtf do i know lol.


True, but on the recent episode of RAW they showed "Prophetless" live. But they could've began putting it on Youtube in the first place because no one really cares about Skip enough to see his promos live.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> I agree, they are not really making it hype, we are.



WE the internet wrestling guru's want it to be somebody great so bad we jump to conclussions. This website will melt down when its Skip and Brodus Clay as a new faction of rampaging, until creative runs out of ideas and one turns into a huge babyface.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maple Leaf. Canada. It MUST be Bret Hart and the Hart Dynasty!!!

/s


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Edgeowns said:


> I think us as fans are overhyping the shit out of this. They are not mentioning the vids on live tv. Seems like they would promote the shit out of it on tv if it was a HUGE star. But then again wtf do i know lol.


its called playing along with the story...dont read too much into the announcers not mentioning it.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1/2/2012 - the day the WWE ice cream bar returns to claim what is his... A CM Punk design.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Why wouldn't people bring up his name? I'm pretty sure the only reason people are bringing up Jericho's name is because he's not there anymore. Were Jericho still on the roster would everybody be seeing so much hints towards him in these promos? I don't know. The fact is that most folks want him to return therefore most folks will see what they want to see. If people can see Punk symbolized as a little girl, make out names in the mud and see names scribbled out on notebooks they can see anything tbh. I'm not saying it isn't Jericho but I wouldn't rule anything out right now. Fact is, these promos are incredibly vague and could be anything.


I don't think WWE would go out of there way to make these video packages for somebody like Skip Sheffield. Not only does it not make sense because the promo talks about somebody stealing material from him and also once being a dominant force or something along those lines. Skip Sheffield obviously doesn't fall in that category. I can guarantee WWE isn't stupid enough to bring out Skip Sheffield when finally revealing who it is. It would make the fans feel like the whole thing was a complete waste of time. Nothing against Skip Sheffield personally, I just think this is going to be a lot more impactful or at least it should be.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Jericho's bio on WWE.com:



> On Raw on Sept. 27, Jericho was punted in the head by Randy Orton and stretchered from the arena. The loudmouth has not been seen in a WWE ring since this brutal incident, but don't be surprised if Jericho makes another thrilling return some day soon.


I'm clearly grasping at straws, but hey...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dynastynyy said:


> its called playing along with the story...dont read too much into the announcers not mentioning it.


I remember them talking about Jericho's second return.



Edgeowns said:


> I think us as fans are overhyping the shit out of this. They are not mentioning the vids on live tv. Seems like they would promote the shit out of it on tv if it was a HUGE star. But then again wtf do i know lol.


I don't think it's skip. What the heck is his to reclaim, and it's also not that familiar to the wwe audience.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Even if it is jericho he would probaly leave again within 6-12 months after putting punk over will be a cool return but hardly shake the foundations of the company. Much prefer some kind of stable or new force.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its a taker promo he is claiming back what is his and since hhh said the streak is over he is claiming his streak.
other senario jericho to claim back the wwe title from cm punk
another skip sheffield idk y though
another the mcmahons to claim their company back from triple h and lauranitis


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Chris Jericho's bio on WWE.com:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clearly grasping at straws, but hey...


If it really is Jericho than WWE isn't doing him any favors by adding stuff like this to there website. Idiot guys...


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rayfu said:


> I agree, they are not really making it hype, we are.


making multiple mysterious continuous video is not hyping? then what is lol.


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Edgeowns said:


> I think us as fans are overhyping the shit out of this. They are not mentioning the vids on live tv. Seems like they would promote the shit out of it on tv if it was a HUGE star. But then again wtf do i know lol.


I think that's the point. It's a viral campaign. Whoever's behind the videos has been hijacking the shows and interrupting the transmissions, which means the viewing audience at home are the only ones who are seeing them. Nobody's referenced it onscreen because they aren't watching Raw on television like we are, so they have no idea it's happening. It reeks of Jericho, but who knows.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly doubt it's Undertaker. The only clues that it's Undertaker is that it's creepy and religious, or that's what I've heard. But that's just me. Besides, if it was they would make it a lot more obvious and noticeable than putting them on Youtube.
I really hope it's Chris, though. I want his third coming to happen.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the Spirit Squad. She (Vickie) told them Jan 2nd is the day they can arrive. It's obvious, lols. They are returning to claim what is theirs (the tag titles). They also want to get touched by Vickie Guerrero. It is their second coming. They will control the WWE and take every title, Vickie will be GM of both RAW and SmackDown!. Their prophet is Vickie Guerrero who can see the future of them controlling the WWE. The reason it says on the latest video 'prophetless' is because they are not with their prophet at the moment, their prophet has spoken and will be reunited on Jan 2nd for some fun backstage. Jack Swagger is a friend of theirs who is also going to break Undertaker's streak at WrestleMania in about 13 seconds. Swagger is also the body guard of the Spirit Squad. There, it's obvious, the maple leaf is symbolic for Chris Jericho - who is the mastermind behind all of this and will return to join the other members of the Spirit Squad inc. Vickie and Swagger to rule the WWE. Y2J is also returning to make CM Punk his personal jobber and a match at WrestleMania to determine who really is the best in the world (at what they do). The trolley is their transport means - if they can afford it they will have a trolley each, preferably one that doesn't fall over like in the vid, if they can't they will have to share. Simples. Vickie Guerrero says to the Squad "I can not help you anymore" because now it is up to them to make sure they buy their trolleys to get to the WWE on time by Jan. 2nd - do you understand? Oh and at WrestleMania 28 Vickie Guerrero will strip naked infront of the entire crowd and scare everyone so bad it will be like the end of the world. 

When it happens, make sure you give me credit, and ice cream. And Layla. Naked.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm starting to think it's Vince,though this is mainly so I don't get disappointed when Jericho doesn't come out.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In all honesty, Im at the stage where I wont even be disappointed whoever it is, I've enjoyed all the rumours, all the theorys on who it could be, thats what the WWE have done, made a few videos and got everyone talking.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do we think any of the less obvious stuff has any significance?

The ball seems to play a pretty prominent role especially in the 3rd video.. Then you've got the swings and the trolley tipping over on it's side..

It probably doesn't mean anything but its fun to speculate anyway..


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrispepper said:


> Do we think any of the less obvious stuff has any significance?
> 
> The ball seems to play a pretty prominent role especially in the 3rd video.. Then you've got the swings and the trolley tipping over on it's side..
> 
> It probably doesn't mean anything but its fun to speculate anyway..


I think the ball has a meaning, basically the person/people coming back coming to reclaim what is theres with the ball been the symbol of that. I've thought about the trolley but really don't think that means anything at all. As for the swings they could have some small meaning but again they more than likely don't and were added for effect. I'd like to hear what others think of the trolley and swings.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In my opinion, the ball represents the "taking the ball and running with it." phrase.


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheBusiness said:


> I think the ball has a meaning, basically the person/people coming back coming to reclaim what is theres with the ball been the symbol of that. I've thought about the trolley but really don't think that means anything at all. As for the swings they could have some small meaning but again they more than likely don't and were added for effect. I'd like to hear what others think of the trolley and swings.


I think the trolley and empty swings are just there to visualise 'the end of the world as you know it'. The park has no obvious relation to the classroom other than the fact that the ball appears in both places.

I'm struggling to define what I think will happen.

Taker?
Jericho?
Ryback?
Clay?
Steph and Shane?
Stable of some description?

All possible.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



420_24/7 said:


> its a taker promo he is claiming back what is his and since hhh said the streak is over he is claiming his streak.
> other senario jericho to claim back the wwe title from cm punk
> another skip sheffield idk y though
> another the mcmahons to claim their company back from triple h and lauranitis


Taker didnt fit the bill of these promos because he had nothing to reclaim UNTIL Trips mentioned the streak, which came weeks after the promos first aired.

As for the significance of the background stuff. I say it goes back to my theory of "All work and no play"

-The park is a place where kids play, but there's no one there
-There's swings that havent been used
-A ball that hadnt been touched until the girl took it cause she wanted to play, not the boy


The hell if I know about the shopping cart. But I did look up dream interpretations and this came up 



> *Shopping Cart *
> 
> To see or use a shopping cart in your dream indicates that you are reaping the rewards and benefits of your hard work. Alternatively, to push a shopping cart in your dream suggests that you need to search out more options for some aspect of your life. Remember that you have choices and you do not need to settle. If the shopping cart is empty, then it suggests that you are coming up empty in some endeavor or plan.


Here's one for trolley



> *Trolley *
> 
> To dream that you see a trolley, suggests that the contacts and relationships that we rely on are not stable and secure.
> 
> Dreaming that you push the trolley, suggests that you are likely to find yourself isolated in your workplace.



Probably has nothing to do with the video, but it is an interesting read.

If anyone can come with a good reason for the cart, feel free to share it.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it will be a new character. They say its a prophecy so maybe something to do with the 2012 end of the world prophecy


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Taker didnt fit the bill of these promos because he had nothing to reclaim UNTIL Trips mentioned the streak, which came weeks after the promos first aired.
> 
> As for the significance of the background stuff. I say it goes back to my theory of "All work and no play"
> 
> -The park is a place where kids play, but there's no one there
> -There's swings that havent been used
> -A ball that hadnt been touched until the girl took it cause she wanted to play, not the boy
> 
> 
> The hell if I know about the shopping cart. But I did look up dream interpretations and this came up
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for trolley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with the video, but it is an interesting read.
> 
> If anyone can come with a good reason for the cart, feel free to share it.




*Do you not think it's a tad coincidental that Trip's would mention this 3 weeks prior to a star returning who's main point of 1 of the promos is " to reclaim what is his " ?. I was reading your post a few pages back and you said people are reading to much into to it , what you posted was sci-fi material my friend . Good analysis from your point it could work , but it would need 50 promos to explain everything to the general audience ! 


This promo has nothing to do with a MCMAHON whatsoever everyone it's 1 of 2 people . It's Taker or Jericho simple as, no ifs no buts . Promo 3or4 the boy says " what shall be the sign of MY arrival , what shall be the sign of MY rebirth", that's 1 person coming not a faction/stable . I've heard some people say it's the Mcmahons coming to get the company of HHH and John Lauranitis that's to much of a mind fuck for the audience . HHH took over from John L , John L was going behind his back , Triple H got fired , John L took over .Now they're back together ? , not going to happen people . Also i've noticed a few comments about the announcers not making any comments about the vignettes this was also the case with Takers return promos last February !


The boy and girl in the promos are messengers for the returning superstar , the star returning is going to have a darkness to them , I explained why I hugely think it's Taker a couple of pages back not going to get into that 1 again . If it's Jericho he will need a darkness , edginess to him because if you're going to use words like you'll bring destruction and vengeance to whomever you're coming for , you'd wanna be able to back it up ! That's why I can't see it being Jericho unfortunately . *


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *
> 
> This promo has nothing to do with a MCMAHON whatsoever everyone it's 1 of 2 people . It's Taker or Jericho simple as, no ifs no buts . Promo 3or4 the boy says " what shall be the sign of MY arrival , what shall be the sign of MY rebirth", that's 1 person coming not a faction/stable . I've heard some people say it's the Mcmahons coming to get the company of HHH and John Lauranitis that's to much of a mind fuck for the audience . HHH took over from John L , John L was going behind his back , Triple H got fired , John L took over .Now they're back together ? , not going to happen people . Also i've noticed a few comments about the announcers not making any comments about the vignettes this was also the case with Takers return promos last February !
> 
> 
> *


Whilst I agree it probably is just one person, the "MY" could easily be referring to ONE stable.. Sure it's more likely its just the individual but you can't completely rule it out.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only reason the announcers aren't commenting is that the vignettes are not shown live. I was at raw when the promo interrupted DoD's video package, but I didn't know this had even happened until I went home and watched it on the DVR. The whole DoD package was shown live.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Do you not think it's a tad coincidental that Trip's would mention this 3 weeks prior to a star returning who's main point of 1 of the promos is " to reclaim what is his " ?. I was reading your post a few pages back and you said people are reading to much into to it , what you posted was sci-fi material my friend . Good analysis from your point it could work , but it would need 50 promos to explain everything to the general audience !
> 
> 
> This promo has nothing to do with a MCMAHON whatsoever everyone it's 1 of 2 people . It's Taker or Jericho simple as, no ifs no buts . Promo 3or4 the boy says " what shall be the sign of MY arrival , what shall be the sign of MY rebirth", that's 1 person coming not a faction/stable . I've heard some people say it's the Mcmahons coming to get the company of HHH and John Lauranitis that's to much of a mind fuck for the audience . HHH took over from John L , John L was going behind his back , Triple H got fired , John L took over .Now they're back together ? , not going to happen people . Also i've noticed a few comments about the announcers not making any comments about the vignettes this was also the case with Takers return promos last February !
> 
> 
> The boy and girl in the promos are messengers for the returning superstar , the star returning is going to have a darkness to them , I explained why I hugely think it's Taker a couple of pages back not going to get into that 1 again . If it's Jericho he will need a darkness , edginess to him because if you're going to use words like you'll bring destruction and vengeance to whomever you're coming for , you'd wanna be able to back it up ! That's why I can't see it being Jericho unfortunately . *


I honestly think Trips not only said that to put in motion the possible 3rd match between them at Mania, but to also throw us a curveball to confuse us. It was a nice plan, kill two birds with one stone and it worked as now tons of people are suddenly thinking it's Taker again.

Now granted I went in depth with my theory, but I'd hardly call it sci-fi, lol. I wasnt looking for clues in unrealistic places. All I did was focus on what was happening in the promos, the theme came to mind and I made it fit. I wasn't rearranging numbers or finding letters on the ground, trust me I did that and I got a headache from it.

And judging from past return promos like Jericho's and Taker, I'm willing to bet they have a lot of input on how they wanna return, especially CJ because he wanted a new gimmick. Why would you think he wouldn't be able to back it up? I know some people worship the ground he walks on, but at the same time he is a smart man when it comes to wrestling so I wouldnt be surprised to see him pull it off.

Plus if it was Taker why are they so mysterious? Taker's come and gone numerous times so why make the damn thing ambiguous? Just show us stuff so we'll automatically know like they did with Kane.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> I honestly think Trips not only said that to put in motion the possible 3rd match between them at Mania, but to also throw us a curveball to confuse us. It was a nice plan, kill two birds with one stone and it worked as now tons of people are suddenly thinking it's Taker again.
> 
> Now granted I went in depth with my theory, but I'd hardly call it sci-fi, lol. I wasnt looking for clues in unrealistic places. All I did was focus on what was happening in the promos, the theme came to mind and I made it fit. I wasn't rearranging numbers or finding letters on the ground, trust me I did that and I got a headache from it.
> 
> And judging from past return promos like Jericho's and Taker, I'm willing to bet they have a lot of input on how they wanna return, especially CJ because he wanted a new gimmick. Why would you think he wouldn't be able to back it up? I know some people worship the ground he walks on, but at the same time he is a smart man when it comes to wrestling so I wouldnt be surprised to see him pull it off.
> 
> Plus if it was Taker why are they so mysterious? Taker's come and gone numerous times so why make the damn thing ambiguous? Just show us stuff so we'll automatically know like they did with Kane.




*In regards to Jericho he's never been a dominant force so to speak , i'd love Y2j back with a darker gimmick I really would but I can't see this being him unfortunately if it is him i'll come here and stand corrected . I get what you're saying about numbers in the mud reminds of the smoke saying sting last yr lol . I said a few pages back about the sound affects in these promos in certain parts are identical to Takers promos from February , totally understand about making Takers promos more obvious. This is his supposed final run to get to 20-0 I think they're gonna pull out all the stops for him to give him the send off he so deserves so this is why i think we're going to see a tweaked deadman !*


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *In regards to Jericho he's never been a dominant force so to speak , i'd love Y2j back with a darker gimmick I really would but I can't see this being him unfortunately if it is him i'll come here and stand corrected . I get what you're saying about numbers in the mud reminds of the smoke saying sting last yr lol . I said a few pages back about the sound affects in these promos in certain parts are identical to Takers promos from February , totally understand about making Takers promos more obvious. This is his supposed final run to get to 20-0 I think they're gonna pull out all the stops for him to give him the send off he so deserves so this is why i think we're going to see a tweaked deadman !*


Agreed Jericho has never done anything to make me think of him as some kind of force, at the same time I've never seen him as a dark character before so maybe this could be it. If they wanna pull out all the stops for his 20-0 I wish they'd pick a better opponent, hell Kane would've made more sense especially now.

If it does turn out to be Taker, I will stand corrected.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Irish Phenom - it was "a familiar force" not "a dominant force" - although "force" suggests they were something of a powerhouse or "big guy" like Lesnar/Batista/Kane/Goldberg etc in WWE a "force" could be someone small as well just depending on their booking/overness. 

Anyway the only thing that relates to Skip Sheffield to all of you that believe it is him is the word "rebirth" but to be fair that could be used for anyone who has been in the WWE.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> Agreed Jericho has never done anything to make me think of him as some kind of force, at the same time I've never seen him as a dark character before so maybe this could be it. If they wanna pull out all the stops for his 20-0 I wish they'd pick a better opponent, hell Kane would've made more sense especially now.
> 
> If it does turn out to be Taker, I will stand corrected.




*I think a better opponent is well needed , i'd love to see Taker vs Punk it won't happen but i'd love it . If it's a dark character for Jericho I think it could be something huge fingers crossed *


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *I think a better opponent is well needed , i'd love to see Taker vs Punk it won't happen but i'd love it . If it's a dark character for Jericho I think it could be something huge fingers crossed *


A Jericho/Punk feud would be great cause I know they'd pull out the stops to make it entertaining considering they'd have to compete with Rock/Cena.

Taker/Punk wouldn't be a bad match up either, although I wish we could've got to see Taker/Jericho at Mania.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really don't mind who it is as long as it's not Skip.
For Undertaker, I'd think they'd make his return more obvious than promos on Youtube.
And Jericho, the Y2J code thing got me convinced but it could also just be a coincidence. Also, someone else's theory about "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy." was brilliant.


----------



## Topher2323

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's gonna be a return of the Nexus. With the 'Prophetless' part referring to CM Punk who was going on about being their 'Prophet' while he was the leader. Also the fact the promos for them have been mainly black and white with the exception of the color Yellow. Yellow and Black being the Nexus colors. 

This also gives a reason to why Brodus Clay hasn't been mentioned in weeks. He could be making a return in the Nexus along with Skip and others. 


Also, something I noticed, both current Champions (Punk and Bryan) have been apart of the Nexus at some point.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, Jericho did say he wants to return with a different gimmick/character, don't know if he was dead serious about this. As long as he keeps the code theme, I am ok with it...










If it is Jericho, it might not only just be him. The thought of Kane being here, may mean it's Taker...










BOD reunion? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please no more Brothers of Destruction.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Please no more Brothers of Destruction.


:lmao Just basing that off of the "control", both seem like dominating forces, especially now that Kane has his mask back. Long shot for sure, don't worry.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the nexus rebirth with jerich,brdus,ryback,and barrett


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Raven! He played the preppy Johnny Polo when he was younger hence the young rich kid in the video and you also see the shopping cart, part of Raven's hardcore gimmick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> Taker/Punk wouldn't be a bad match up either, although I wish we could've got to see Taker/Jericho at Mania.


I really don't want to see another Taker/Punk feud or match for a long while. Their 2009 feud was bad. The Breaking Point match was lame and the finish was TNA worthy. Then their Hell in a Cell match was one of the worst HIAC matches I have seen ever. It did Punk no favors, either, and had him wallow in midcard purgatory (sans the beginning of SES) until this past summer.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wrong Fudgin thread


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its *Goldberg*


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really hope Brothers of Destruction don't return.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Long time lurker who just had to get in this thread. 

Read a lot of it and there are some pretty good guesses. But that is just all they are, guesses. 

Clearly it is someone who has not been mentioned in the 300 plus pages. 

The use of social media and the Internet makes this all too easy to figure out. 






Clearly, it's the return of......



The Anonymous Raw GM!




Taking back control of Raw. An all out war against Johnny Ace!


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i think somehow the person who John Laurinaitis always texting will be revealed on january 2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I voted for Shane & Steph but even if it is them I will be a bit disappointed. These power struggle/GM/Who's in charge angles hardly ever result in anything actually being different about the show. For that reason I hope it's not them, anyone like Brodus/Skip Sheffield will also be a major anticlimax as would Undertaker


----------



## Billybob3000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still maintain that it will be Jericho but lately I have been thinking it may be Goldberg


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is there a 5th video?


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JoeRulz said:


> Is there a 5th video?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Goldberg,

Is there anyone with more brute FORCE, He nevre got a rematch when he lost to HHH for the WWE title, He is back to take control of Raws Main event scene, He can only return when the Misses lets him.

He did say he wants to return to wwe before the end of 2011, maybe the first raw in 2012.....

PUNK GOES CLEAN OVER GOLDBERG AT WM,


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What could be the final video on Monday has got to drop us all a massive hint.

The WWE aren't blind or deaf, they know the internet has been flooded with rumors as to who it is/who it isn't/who it can't possibly be etc, if they are taking a massive gamble with someone for Janaury 2nd then a final clue must be given, because that Prophetless video was strange and almost a decoy like.


----------



## hello (:

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't believe how moronic this has gotten...

It's Undertaker, no question... No one else has eerie videos like this..


and for those saying cause it says "SECOND" it's Jericho... this would be Jericho's THIRD coming.. 


In my opinion it sounds like Kharma in a way, but Stevens isn't due back till after May-June 2012...

so I'm saying Taker... same shit happened with Taker's vignette's earlier this year, no idea why you're all being so thick headed yet again


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hello (: said:


> and for those saying cause it says "SECOND" it's Jericho... this would be Jericho's THIRD coming..


Uhm. If it says second coming wouldn't it not be Taker either?


----------



## Hypno

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TOXiiC said:


> Uhm. If it says second coming wouldn't it not be Taker either?


Nah it wouldn't be Taker if that's the case. He's came alot of times and I don't mean in McCool either.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i dont get why everyone is thinking that vignettes earlier this year were not for taker
i mean i wasnt part of iwc then but i knew it would be taker because it was somehow crystal clear to me but these vids are more like jericho and darker
and jericho said himself he would want to return for a new gimmick so why not an end of the world gimmick
i am saying both will return that night but we will see


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

From "King of the World" to "Best in the World" and finally to "End of the World- DoomsDay2J".










Sounds like a fitting final run for Jericho.

Side Note: And again I ask, if this was for Taker why is it ambiguous? Just spit it out and say it's him.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hello (: said:


> so I'm saying Taker... same shit happened with Taker's vignette's earlier this year, no idea why you're all being so thick headed yet again


I don't think anyone didn't know that the previous vignettes you're referring to were for the Undertaker, the confusion came from the fact that many of us believed them to ALSO be for Sting. This assumption, let me remind you, WAS CORRECT. The original vignettes were for Taker AND Sting, subsequently changed to become the awful let down that was Taker/HHH when contract negotiations broke down with Sting.

I digress.

The point is that this is not the same as with the 'aint no grave' video's, which were clearly taker. These 'It begins' vignettes would be far more obvious if for the Undertaker, i'm certain of that.

I would be absolutely stunned if this angle is for taker, absolutely stunned.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Apex said:


> Nah it wouldn't be Taker if that's the case. He's came alot of times and I don't mean in McCool either.


Lmfao. I laughed at the last part.
Besides, the promos never say "second coming" just "my coming" soo, Jericho is still a possibility.


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just figured it out. It's obviously Mankind.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Scotty Goldman


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heels4life said:


> I just figured it out. It's obviously Mankind.


Honestly I thought about that as well. Mick has said he's wanted to wrestle one last match, and it would be pretty lame for him to wrestle it as Mick. Could see the return of Mankind and then he wrestles 1 last match as Mankind.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For me, none of it points to Mankind, what makes you think so in regards to what we see in the movie?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^I saw Mankinds mask in one of the videos

lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fair enough


----------



## King.Of.Contradict

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think is Undertaker but the return of the McMahon's too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone else in agreement then that just like last year when Taker's promo's hit, we'll be getting more than 1 person returning on the same night?..


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> ^I saw Mankinds mask in one of the videos
> 
> lol


Was it next to the scorpion and Sting sign?


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> From "King of the World" to "Best in the World" and finally to "End of the World- DoomsDay2J".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fitting final run for Jericho.
> 
> Side Note: And again I ask, if this was for Taker why is it ambiguous? Just spit it out and say it's him.


end of the world: benoit's vendetta


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Was it next to the scorpion and Sting sign?


no under it noob.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






:hmm:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scorpion said:


> :hmm:


wtf. that has to be fake. sting is still with tna right?

edit: yeah fuck it has to be fake, sting was on tna this past week, no way that's contractually legal.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> no under it noob.


Under it would still be next to it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Obviously fake but still cool and really well made. Some of these guys on Youtube make better videos than the WWE does


----------



## RingoPlaysDrums

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That vid is pretty bad ass.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That video is awesome, really wish it was real.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the guy who made that video(the scorpion )is really good but not so smart
if the wwe made this vedio for wm28 debut they won't release it in december


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Was it next to the scorpion and Sting sign?


No, it was next to 'Y2J' in the mud. Apparently.


----------



## TheMiz'sFan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

NO !!!

IT CAN'T BE SKIP SHEFFEILD !! HE IS NOT THAT MUCH SUPERSTAR !!


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That video..


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WWE are possibly targeting a new PPV for the Dec 12, 2o12 and might they starting a whole new angle with thie End of World leading to that ?

Just a wild guess...


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be the Corporate Ministry.... lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Armageddon.


----------



## Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My sources tell me that it could be the return of Kurrgan.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

so are they going to do a 6th promo ?
with how the last one ended i can't see them doing another one


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fuck Sting, he's not even unemployed, he showed up on TNA 7 fucking days ago, It better be Y......2......J.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here's my final verdict as we're approaching the final days until the reveal:

The final promo on Monday must drop a subtle yet obvious hint. Now, if they do so with a demonic/gong ring/tombstone/RIP kind of hint, the doubts are over and it's the Undertaker no questions asked.

However, if the hint is not dropped to where there is still doubt after RAW, it'll be Chris Jericho as the most likely candidate since Jericho will be kept under wraps to make the "shock" (for some still) a surprise.

That's how I see it going down. If it's Taker, it's setting up Taker/HHH III at Mania 28. If it's Jericho, it's setting up Jericho/Punk for the WWE Championship at Mania 28. Those are the only two logical and reasonable choices now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Here's my final verdict as we're approaching the final days until the reveal:
> 
> The final promo on Monday must drop a subtle yet obvious hint. Now, if they do so with a demonic/gong ring/tombstone/RIP kind of hint, the doubts are over and it's the Undertaker no questions asked.
> 
> However, if the hint is not dropped to where there is still doubt after RAW, it'll be Chris Jericho as the most likely candidate since Jericho will be kept under wraps to make the "shock" (for some still) a surprise.
> 
> That's how I see it going down. If it's Taker, it's setting up Taker/HHH III at Mania 28. If it's Jericho, it's setting up Jericho/Punk for the WWE Championship at Mania 28. Those are the only two logical and reasonable choices now.


Actually this. But as far as i am concerned they dont show the vids to the live crowd so it would be kinds stupid i hope they kinda show them all in a row for the crowd on jan 2nd and afterwards whether it is jericho or taker i want them to explain the meaning of the vids because otherwise it would be kinda stupid or it is just me


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's why I say those two choices are the only reasonable choices. Both will elicit a reaction, whether people have been following this angle or not.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly think they wont even show one tommorow night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Under it would still be next to it.


your sarcasm detector must be broken.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He is Paul Heyman.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Seeing a lot of people saying they would be disappointed if it is a less know wrestler, eg, Brodus or Skip. Surely we should applaud the WWE for building up the younger guys like this?


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ashes11 said:


> Seeing a lot of people saying they would be disappointed if it is a less know wrestler, eg, Brodus or Skip. Surely we should applaud the WWE for building up the younger guys like this?


Well no, there's such a thing as overdoing it, and if this was a new guy it would definitely be overdoing it.


----------



## Kratos22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

great point (she = wrestlemania streak)


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DallasClark said:


> Well no, there's such a thing as overdoing it, and if this was a new guy it would definitely be overdoing it.


Agreed. No one except Goldberg/Jericho or a massive name deserves this kind of hype.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> Agreed. No one except Goldberg/Jericho or a massive name deserves this kind of hype.


Undertaker will be sadden to hear that. lol.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think we'll see one final promo video tomorrow night on RAW, one in which will give us a big clue(hopefully), as to who the videos have been for. I'm sticking with Jericho, but these videos could be for anyone really. My five picks:

1. Chris Jericho
2. Undertaker
3. Vince McMahon/Shane McMahon/Stephanie McMahon/Linda McMahon(any combination of the McMahon family)
4. Skip Sheffield(using his Ryback gimmick)
5. Brodus Clay

Probably after watching the final video, I'll change my mind completely, lol.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think the last promo will be a big hint as to who it is as well. Probably even revealing who it is, maybe with their name written on the blackboard?


----------



## savethedreams

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lucifer34 said:


> I think we'll see one final promo video tomorrow night on RAW, one in which will give us a big clue(hopefully), as to who the videos have been for. I'm sticking with Jericho, but these videos could be for anyone really. My five picks:
> 
> 1. Chris Jericho
> 2. Undertaker
> 3. Vince McMahon/Shane McMahon/Stephanie McMahon/Linda McMahon(any combination of the McMahon family)
> 4. Skip Sheffield(using his Ryback gimmick)
> 5. Brodus Clay
> 
> Probably after watching the final video, I'll change my mind completely, lol.


While I'm in Chicago I can't wait to see how it going to play.


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have figured it all out! It all makes sense to me now! The girl and boy are both significant.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



evoked21 said:


> Undertaker will be sadden to hear that. lol.


Screw Taker, he's great but the guy returns every fucking year with hype (which I don't mind) but this year it's become predictable, if all this vignettes are once again for Taker, there's no point of having them every year, because we all know it's going to be Taker so why the hype? 

So with that said, Taker can fuck off and make way for the savior in Y2J.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

they won't reveal the name tomorrow but if there is another one we may get a real hint


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just seems too obvious to be Jericho with the whole prophetless thing.


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

a heel Rock? The promo's began shortly after survivor series. He "Cant help us anymore" ect.... maybe they'll pull a hogan/rock and have rock be the heel... even though they know he'll still be cheered... so fans love john cena when he makes "the rock good again" by putting him in his place.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
Nope. Ill never be in another WWE game again... RT @tomtom730 At least youll be in WWE '13. Which will be a better game!


*shrugs*


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If they have a new video tomorrow, they should play it during a CM Punk promo.. or at the end of RAW or something. Air it somewhere on the show where it can interrupt something thats happening in the ring so the wrestlers take notice of it and the announcers take notice of it. I mean Jan 2nd is the RAW after that, so they should take notice of it now because the general audience probably doesn't care too much for them due to the fact they just interrupt things like people walking backstage, build up videos etc. Have it actually interrupt someone in the ring this time.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Peep4Christian said:


> If they have a new video tomorrow, they should play it during a CM Punk promo.. or at the end of RAW or something. Air it somewhere on the show where it can interrupt something thats happening in the ring so the wrestlers take notice of it and the announcers take notice of it. I mean Jan 2nd is the RAW after that, so they should take notice of it now because the general audience probably doesn't care too much for them due to the fact they just interrupt things like people walking backstage, build up videos etc. Have it actually interrupt someone in the ring this time.


The people in the audience don't see them at all, they get the uninterrupted promo or whatever.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The video is meant for Paul Heyman. According to Screw You Mcmahon, Heyman is close to a full time contract with WWE. It's being said that Heyman wants and edgier product and is fond of WWE's young talent and the school promos are being said to be related to Heyman's power. Now what I have just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things anyone has ever hear. At no point during my rambling incoherent response was I anything close to be something that is considered a rational thought. Everyone in this forum is now dumber for having read it. I award myself no points and may god have mercy on my soul.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok my final picks are chris jericho or a mcmahon if its ends up not being neither of them i'm going to be disappointed


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> they won't reveal the name tomorrow but if there is another one we may get a real hint


All I need to see in tomorrow`s video is "Walls" or something along Jericho's lines, and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions. I'm done w WWE. Deal with it.

Is he getting desperate?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheGoat said:


> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions. I'm done w WWE. Deal with it.
> 
> Is he getting desperate?


i really hope he is bluffing cause otherwise i am going to be very disappointed


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I kinda hope there's not a big hint tonight,makes the next RAW even more exciting if we don't know who it is yet.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is the Undertaker (which I hope it isn't) I could see them ending Raw with the lights going out and some fancy pyro or something at the end of the main event. I don't know but if it is a big main event level return I have a feeling they will drop a big hint right at the end of tonight's show


----------



## BC Hunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*A kid next door told me it's gonna be Brock Lesnar :lmao*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> All I need to see in tomorrow`s video is "Walls" or something along Jericho's lines, and I'll be a happy man.


If it is Jericho, I would rather them keep it a secret. Anything along Jericho's lines will spoil it and ruin the surprise and exciting factor to when he actually arrives. This is all hoping, preying, and wishing that Jericho is the man behind it all.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheGoat said:


> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions. I'm done w WWE. Deal with it.
> 
> Is he getting desperate?


What ruined his last return was the fact everyone knew it was him a month before he returned.


The promos are clearly for him, he is strongly denying it and hints are dropped in the vignettes to throw us off (girl). 

He wants us to have that level of doubt attached to his return, so when he actually returns, its a great surprise.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope its y2j but i can see it being skip or taker. I think we are getting our hopes up too much


----------



## malcolmx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> What ruined his last return was the fact everyone knew it was him a month before he returned.
> 
> 
> The promos are clearly for him, he is strongly denying it and *hints are dropped in the vignettes to throw us off (girl). *
> 
> He wants us to have that level of doubt attached to his return, so when he actually returns, its a great surprise.


This is what makes me believe it can't be Jericho because the girl in the video must have some sort of significance and it's Shane and Stephanie but I really hope it's Jericho. If Punk faces Jericho at WM the IWC will and should mark big time, two IWC favorites. It might be as big of a deal as The rock vs John Cena. WWE did a great job in getting us hyped up, I'm sure it won't be disappointing.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

7 people think its Batista.


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

@IamJericho: "@mrmkwilli Hawaii got cancelled. Heading to Banff on Fri w @Speewee to do some boarding"

Isn't this the same thing that happened last time he returned?


----------



## Ucantwrestle

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's jericho ,but I Want Shane & Stephanie McMahon to come back


----------



## BTNH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I could be Goldberg you know. He said he would "probably" be in the ring again by the end of 2011. He has also been in the gym every day preparing for his return. But PG WWE and Goldberg? Really don't know how he would fit if it was him.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BTNH said:


> I could be Goldberg you know. He said he would "probably" be in the ring again by the end of 2011. He has also been in the gym every day preparing for his return. But PG WWE and Goldberg? Really don't know how he would fit if it was him.


Goldberg is all about the kids and PG, listen around 0:55 onwards








Edit: This is from Lords of Pain who give f4wonline.com as the source -



> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight's RAW Supershow in Chicago. Word is that tonight's video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BTNH said:


> I could be Goldberg you know. He said he would "probably" be in the ring again by the end of 2011. He has also been in the gym every day preparing for his return. But PG WWE and Goldberg? Really don't know how he would fit if it was him.


What do you mean? The Goldberg character was always PG. Nothing about it contrasts that. He barely ever spoke, and just motored through people. No flipping people off or passionate swear fest promos. If wwe re-introduce him in a big wrestling city then the pop will be humungous and then wwe can release video packages to re-introduce him to young viewers. 

Having said that, it's still Jericho.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*BREAKING*

The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.

-Dave Meltzer


----------



## Miamixdwade3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Chris Jericho, Do you understand what i am saying to you right now?


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


Really?


How the fuck does that cunt get away with calling this news....






"Breaking news, RAW tonight shall feature Superstars, possibly inside a wrestling ring."


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> How the fuck does that cunt get away with calling this news....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Breaking news, RAW tonight shall feature Superstars, possibly inside a wrestling ring."*


LIES!!!!


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone considered the fact that it's not a debuting/returning superstar, but the beginning of a big angle? Cena heel-turn levels of big I mean. The "Look within" message seems like a big clue it's not a returning guy


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If that new is correct( wasn't last week meant be make it real clear aswell) then it can only be Jericho or taker, they either say, " Rise again"( deadman) or something along the lines of Walls, Cose breaker or saviour for Jericho.... Unless they say. " You'r next" but then it wont fit in with anything else.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> How the fuck does that cunt get away with calling this news....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Breaking news, RAW tonight shall feature Superstars, possibly inside a wrestling ring."


Hahaha.


*Breaking News, Triple H is expected to continue building up his WrestleMania match on tonights RAW Supershow in Chicago.

*Breaking News, CM Punk is expected to play a major role on tonights RAW Supershow in Chicago, it's very likely he'll wrestle in the Main Event.

*Breaking News, Tupac is returning on January 2nd, expect him to come back like Jesus ....., expect him...he's coming.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

- The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight's RAW Supershow in Chicago. Word is that tonight's video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.

- Triple H is scheduled to appear on tonight's RAW Supershow.

Link : http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_on_WWE_s_Cryptic_Videos_Tomko_s_Arrest.html


I actually think that it will be a new heel stable with Triple H and Stephanie with a great superstar that returns and that will change the direction of the company. 
I bet that in january the 2'nd blood will be back in WWE and that will include the companys new direction.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The video should be added to youtube anytime now. They added last weeks 8 hours before Raw aired. So start searching!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



sillymunkee said:


> The video should be added to youtube anytime now. They added last weeks 8 hours before Raw aired. So start searching!


They aren't THAT stupid. It's probably set to private right now.


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Any chance of Batista

he can be a second coming ?


----------



## Cosmic Gate

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hopefully it's Kevin Nash come to squash that boring nerd midget Daniel Bryan


----------



## Meki

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

(Y) Year - 2012
(2) 1-2-2012﻿ - Day
(J) January - Month
Chris Jericho, the third coming...?


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

another interesting view



> Vince Mcmahon or Attitude Era returns - The reason why I made it a tie is because both could happen. I Feel that Vince is the Little Boy and Linda is the Little girl giving him his power back. This is my number one guess and Jericho number 2. Vince has built-in feuds when he comes back with Punk, Cena, the Fans and the WWE itself for taking his job. Also the Little Boy is dressed like Vince and has the same haircut.





> Well that’s just one of the Theories another is its Vince himself. The more I think about it the more sense it makes. It never says it’s a person. “look with in” could mean look with in the company, Vince was sent to the corner for his actions, now he will return to fix all this unsafe work place crap. “I can not help you now” could mean he is not the “man” but is the GM so he can’t help them but they will pay as he will bring back the attitude era hence the new faces that come. Undertaker, Jericho, Masked Kane, etc. Kane was the 1st.
> 
> Here is a screen shot from the 5th promo of the book on the ground after the little pushes it there you can clearly see that CHRIS is Xed out.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Funny i actually had a dream that HHH/Steph were behind the it begins video and they brought chris jericho back to get revenge on cm punk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if next week, they show 5-10 second clips from each video in a video package of sorts, and then, right as everyone is ready to see who the video's are about, this comes up:









... and that's it, then the show ends...



















... yes, I really have nothing better to do right now, and I'm really not sure who it is. I wouldn't bet any money on anyone, as it really isn't clear cut. I'd say it's probably Jericho, but it could be Taker, or Shane/Stephanie just as well. Can't wait till next week.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> Funny i actually had a dream that HHH/Steph were behind the it begins video and they brought chris jericho back to get revenge on cm punk


Real funny cuz today i had a dream it was Brock Lesnar. But that won't happen since he is on UFC contract. 

I'll tell you all this it begins is bigger than some wrestlers return, it's something that will change the direction of the company. And as i have said before i think this pg shit will end on january the 2'nd. This PG direction the company has come in has not been successful (since it has not gotten new viewers or fans for WWE) and many many people have been complaining about it on twitter. 

Oh, yeah the end of wwe pg era today : D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What would they do to signal the end of PG? bring back danger to the wrestlers lives and tell them to blade? bring back unprotected chairshots which could concuss them?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What would they do to signal the end of PG?


Change the graphic at the beginning to TV-14


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What would they do to signal the end of PG? bring back danger to the wrestlers lives and tell them to blade? bring back unprotected chairshots which could concuss them?


Danger? There is still danger with wrestling today with stuff like tlc and steel cage match. And accidents still happen. So there is still danger to wrestlers lives. The fact is we are living in a generation where kids and teenagers play shooting games like call of duty and watch porn pg or should i say the current product of wwe just dosen't fit kids and teenagers of this generation. Even if the story telling would improve i doubt it would bring new fans. And tell them to blade? This blade things is so old i doubt that they used blading after the attitude era. 

What WWE should do is bring blood and sex back, but bring it in a new way we haven't seen before and improve their story telling and booking. That with great marketing and making bigger than life characters to the new young talents would improve the ratings and ppv sales of WWE. 

And as a guy above me said to signal the end of PG they should bring back wwe to tv 14.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder what would happen if the TV-14 graphic flashed on the promo tonight.
Bitches would go crazy.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I reviewed the videos, and still dont have a clue, but the Deception word got stuck in my mind.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can guarantee you, if the TV-14 rating got into the top, the show itself wouldn't change from what you are watching every week.


----------



## chrismcg88

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what about this for an idea for the promo...

on the 1/2/12 RAW Laurinitis comes out to the ring and delivers a promo about a massive return, crowd and viewers get all hyped up about who it could be that the promos have been for...

Laurinitis introduces the return of Brodus Clay who he says he has been in touch with for weeks and they were planning together the best time to return, Brodus comes out and begins cutting a promo about how hes going to dominate and hes came to take the title off Punk.

Half way through the promo the Mcmahons music hits and Vince and Steph make their way to the top of the ramp (maybe even shane too) and cut a promo on how they want to take back their business and theyre sick of Laurinitis ruling the show. The Mcmahons then bring out a huge superstar return (could be Jericho or could even be a new stable or whatever) and this then starts an angle where you've got Laurinitis and his faction (Clay, Otunga, Miz, Del Rio) against the Mcmahons and their new debuted stable.


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



chrismcg88 said:


> what about this for an idea for the promo...
> 
> on the 1/2/12 RAW Laurinitis comes out to the ring and delivers a promo about a massive return, crowd and viewers get all hyped up about who it could be that the promos have been for...
> 
> Laurinitis introduces the return of Brodus Clay who he says he has been in touch with for weeks and they were planning together the best time to return, Brodus comes out and begins cutting a promo about how hes going to dominate and hes came to take the title off Punk.
> 
> Half way through the promo the Mcmahons music hits and Vince and Steph make their way to the top of the ramp (maybe even shane too) and cut a promo on how they want to take back their business and theyre sick of Laurinitis ruling the show. The Mcmahons then bring out a huge superstar return (could be Jericho or could even be a new stable or whatever) and this then starts an angle where you've got Laurinitis and his faction (Clay, Otunga, Miz, Del Rio) against the Mcmahons and their new debuted stable.


Sounds like TNA.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone has so many ideas about who or what is going to happen. all I say is keep your hopes super low. We are dealing with the wwe, remember that.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

According to Twitter Jericho is "Finished with WWE."

He has been saying things like this all week.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> According to Twitter Jericho is "Finished with WWE."
> 
> He has been saying things like this all week.


More like the last 3-5 months.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> More like the last 3-5 months.


lol yeah.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please dont be Jericho. I need to have a good laugh next week.


----------



## endersghost

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> unprotected chairshots


They should being back chair shots to the head, but only ones where the victim throws up his hands to defend themselves, since most WWE fans, especially casuals suspend their disbelief and see it as a true shot to the head.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> According to Twitter Jericho is "Finished with WWE."
> 
> He has been saying things like this all week.


Of course he's gonna say that, he said the same thing when he was asked about the "can you break the code" video's back in 2008 before he returned. He's not gonna come right out and tell you its him.


----------



## Stooge22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If they push this shit back with having Laurentias troll everyone, i will no longer watch wwe


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man I hope they do have a vignette tonight, it's still in the air but I hope they do, because it will likely be the biggest clue thus far (obviously) and with all the information already we just need that one little clue on whom it may be, J...E...R...I...C...H...O....


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



endersghost said:


> They should being back chair shots to the head, but only ones where the victim throws up his hands to defend themselves, since most WWE fans, especially casuals suspend their disbelief and see it as a true shot to the head.


I agree 100%. Stone Cold never took one to the head without protection, and you really never noticed. It should be up to the wrestler, not the WWE, whether or not a wrestler should take a chair shot.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was thinking earlier today, the WWE trademarked "Fear My Name." for Dean Ambrose, what if the kid says that today? Honestly I would not be too surprised if it was him, but I was typing this I forgot it said familiar force so I'm wrong.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Evil Ed said:


> Of course he's gonna say that, he said the same thing when he was asked about the "can you break the code" video's back in 2008 before he returned. He's not gonna come right out and tell you its him.


Jericho: "Oh yeah, that's me, but shhhh, don't tell anyone, it's supposed to be a surprise. "


Yeah, that's how he'd reply if it was him.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wasup !? I know some remember me ? Lol

Anyways, I saw Undertaker face on the promo...


----------



## ego

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the whole crowd isn't chanting "Jericho" when Raw goes live next Monday, they aren't real fans.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho sure is trolling hard, and some are actually buying it.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










You can see Undertaker's face, next to the black sign. ABA !!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was about to come in and post the undertakers face picture too. it looks clear as day that that is ABA undertaker. to the left of that black sign.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> You can see Undertaker's face, next to the black sign. ABA !!!!


Anyone see the III under the bridge , maybe marking a 3rd coming ?


----------



## PJ Awesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone see the III under the bridge , maybe marking a 3rd coming ?


Did you see the pathway? I hear that Chris Jericho once was on a bridge in his daily life...holy shit it IS Jericho!....moron


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone see the III under the bridge , maybe marking a 3rd coming ?


Wow, two easter eggs in one screen shots. Taker's face and "III"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What about the three N's making the bridges side?.. Nitro Now NWO

FUCK


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How anybody figures that Taker is shown on there is going into it *way *too much.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What about the three N's making the bridges side?.. Nitro Now NWO
> 
> FUCK


This is probably the definitive and best post in this entire thread. Hulk Hogan and Sting are coming back to WWE to remake the nWo, they will have HHH and Taker and interfere in cena's match at wm with rock and have rock win and make nWo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wtf ppl actually see takers face beside that sign? wow. go watch tna or somethin holy shit


----------



## ego

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> What about the three N's making the bridges side?.. Nitro Now NWO
> 
> FUCK


My brain has been pulverized by this post.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I cant see Takers Face, but the III is clear, Jerichos 3rd coming it is then.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Anyone see the III under the bridge , maybe marking a 3rd coming ?


THREE I'S?!

KURT ANGLE


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> You can see Undertaker's face, next to the black sign. ABA !!!!


If you ask me, that looks more like Sting's face.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Come my people and shut thy doors about thee." is a line from the first promo. This is quoted from Isaiah 26.20

Following that, Isiah 27.1 says "In that day, the Lord will punish with his sword, his fierce, great and powerful sword,﻿ *Leviathan* the gliding serpent, *Leviathan* the coiling serpent; he will slay the monster of the sea."

Coincidence or not, the one and only Dave Batista was known as "Leviathan" in OVW. Does he have anything going on, Now - WM28?


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> THREE I'S?!
> 
> KURT ANGLE


Intensity 
Integrity 
Intelligence

"It's True, It's True"


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's DAMN true.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shit its Sting..

It his Face, III is his third company WCW, TNA and now WWE... DA STINGER IN THE HOUSE.

Sting V Taker for 20-0..... The girl is dixie, Sting wants control of WWE like he has TNA, he will job to taker, then become GM....


Or Not.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










call me crazy but that looks just like aba taker!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker, Leviathan, Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Razor Ramon and great and powerful Oz all return to form a new NWO on Nitro.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You're crazy.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I told you, it's Nick Bockwinkel, he's going to be the new Commissioner of WWE.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> Undertaker, Leviathan, Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan, Razor Ramon and great and powerful Oz all return to form a new NWO on Nitro.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i am entertained by this thread, but i am still waiting for Bboy to post a comment.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho > Angle.

I'll admit though if this turns out to be Angle (Which is obviously not happening) I wouldn't be pissed, because I've said many time a massive name other than Taker can return and I'll be surprised.

With that said, Jericho > Angle. It better not be Angle.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> You can see Undertaker's face, next to the black sign. ABA !!!!


I thought this was an adobe, but this is in the video. Nice find, whoever picked this out. Definitely looks like Taker as ABA for sure. Which would be just fine.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

APA Taker won't be a bad thing


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ABA Taker would be a GREAT thing.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now, if ABA Undertaker returned, I wouldn't mind as much if the Deadman did.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Personally, I've always liked the "Deadman" Taker as opposed to the "ABA" Taker, but if he were to return with that gimmick, I guess it would make a little bit of sense and it would freshen things up a bit. Perhaps with Taker's career winding down, he'd like to retire with that character? I'd like to see him go out as he is now, but I could see why that decision could possibly be made.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Some of you are looking too far into it. Prime example above me.

Okay ill give my take as Ive just watched all the vids again;

Video 1 - "A Familiar Force will return to take what is his.It will be the End of the world as you know it. " Ends with 'It Begins'

This means it's someone returning and not a debut. Also it's a familiar force so its not gonna be someone obscure like Brodus Clay or Skip Sheffield. 

It could mean Jericho returning to take the title? Or his place as the 'Best in the World'.
Mr. McMahon returning to take back his company? - From the first video this seems most likely.
Undertaker - Coming back to take WWE back so to speak as he isnt top dog anymore.

Video 2 - "Thief in the night to claim what others have taken. Destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape. Ends with 'Second'

Thief bit sounds like Jericho. Destruction bit sounds like Taker. Could all be Vince.

Video 3 - Power will come with anger, vengeance, fury. Prophet will emerge and destroy the weak. Ends with 'Look with in'.

This sounds like Taker then Jericho again. The words used dont really fit Jericho though. 

Video 4 - The sign of my coming will be when 'She tells us'. Holds mystery of arrival and rebirth. Ends with ' Control'

This one made me think of Vince more than anyone. Taker or Jericho have never really been associated with Female partners in the sense this video proclaims. Maybe Linda? Or even Stephanie will announce the return of Vince? The word Control also points to Vince. 

Video 5 - Girl speaking this time. Cannot help us anymore. Do you understand? Ends with the word 'Prophetless'.

Got nothing from this video but it looks like it's implying the girl is in control and has this person under control whoever it is. Doesnt really make sense now because why would Jericho or Taker have a girl tell us they're coming back. Also Vince isnt the type to be controlled by someone that'd imply its some monster heel. 

It Begins. Second. Look within. Control. Prophetless. 

In conclusion All the vids could be for different people individually and would make sense for whoever it is revealed to be if you want it to. So until they actually return it doesn't matter what we pull out of the vids although it is fun to watch them I guess.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wow people have gone legitimately retarded in thinking it's takers face on that bridge. speechless..


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> wow people have gone legitimately retarded in thinking it's takers face on that bridge. speechless..


you're joking right? you mean to tell me that you DONT see the face on the right, in the picture on the left?


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoa. What the hell. That was early.


----------



## Kr0wbar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J!!! I'm gonna mark out so bad!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it has to be jericho, it interrupted a punk segment and it kept showing the globe.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow, no Youtube link first.


----------



## RydimRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its y2j bank on it! would be funny if it was undertaker though!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ZackRyderMark said:


> you're joking right? you mean to tell me that you DONT see the face on the right, in the picture on the left?


No it is *definitely* Taker's face. Could very well still be there as a troll by Jericho; he's a blatant troll, and I love him for that.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe is the obvious signal. And Punk still isn't going to feud with anyone so I'm really banking on Y2J.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Still don't know who it is. That didn't give us any god damn hints/clues.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone see what was written on the chalkboard? They showed it for less than a second, might be something significant.


----------



## Wrestingn00b

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not Y2J for me after that, something so little done it for me. The clock was called/made by "American" Jericho is Canadian. For me it's Taker as American badass.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe is such an obvious hint, what did the chalkboard say?


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow that was really early....I like how they are keeping it a mystery till the end


----------



## Wrestingn00b

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> Anyone see what was written on the chalkboard? They showed it for less than a second, might be something significant.


"HE is coming" Something along those lines.


----------



## jm99

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They said something about "shaking up the powers that be". Neither a Taker nor Jericho return would do that. Sounds like it could be Shane IMO. Obviously though I oculd just be looking into that line too much.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Hade Vansen, wasn't hacking WWE programming his gimmick?


----------



## Escobar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

could there be any more tonight?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

all the chalkboard said is "HEISCOMING" nothing special. Although I think the globe and the clock(countdown) I still say Jericho.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There were 3 segments I saw in that where there might be some clues written down. It'll be interesting to go in and watch it frame by frame later. 

Keep in mind, last year they showed that it was the Undertaker a week or 2 before he returned. They haven't shown Taker at all in this campaign, so I doubt its another Taker return. Its more likely Jericho.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wish they had a Youtube video because I didn't get most of that promo.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL,big hint,Meltzer's useless.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Still don't know who it is. That didn't give us any god damn hints/clues.


So that globe didn't tell you anything did it not? The globe/world meaning "Best in the World" Chris Jericho or could it all just be a swerve and be linked to the child saying "this is the end of the world as you know it"


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jm99 said:


> They said something about *"shaking up the powers that be*". Neither a Taker nor Jericho return would do that. Sounds like it could be Shane IMO. Obviously though I oculd just be looking into that line too much.


Yea as soon as I heard that I thought McMahon


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the chalkboard said "he's coming" 

the globe kind of hinted that it's jericho , you know with the whole "best in the world" thing 

but the thing that makes me doubt that it's either jericho or taker is the female role , who is the "she" that the video has been talking about ? unless they meant "she" as an object or a feeling


----------



## Therapy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jm99 said:


> They said something about "shaking up the powers that be".


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Confirmed Jericho by Vince and Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> *BREAKING*
> 
> The final cryptic video for January 2nd, 2012 will be airing on tonight’s RAW Supershow in Chicago. Tonight’s video will make it clear who the vignettes are for.
> 
> -Dave Meltzer


Meltzer's the man.





Oh wait.....


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe is the hint here. "Best in the world". The countdown as well. Jericho has used countdowns his entire WWE career. The face? I don't think it looks like taker. I admit that there is a face there, but it doesn't look like his mouth or nose to me. Doesn't really look like anyone we are expecting to return. It is Jericho to take back what is his. The best in the world. Jericho vs. Punk at Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nitemare said:


> Confirmed Jericho by Vince and Stephanie McMahon.


Na, It's not Jericho though I wish it was.


----------



## OJA20

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TMPRKO said:


> There were 3 segments I saw in that where there might be some clues written down. It'll be interesting to go in and watch it frame by frame later.
> 
> Keep in mind, last year they showed that it was the Undertaker a week or 2 before he returned. They haven't shown Taker at all in this campaign, so I doubt its another Taker return. Its more likely Jericho.


Last year they kept it secret until the date, Taker walked out from the promo screen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFkc3cVvu64
Also has a countdown.

I think its Y2J but we shall see.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well that pretty much confirms that it's Dixie Carter bringing Sting to the WWE.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone think we might get another video tonight maybe at the end after Punk's match?


----------



## Sphynxx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The cryptic videos are that Vince bought TNA and "She" Dixie Carter will tell use on Raw next week.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The biggest hint in that was "Do you understand?" at the end. Looking more and more like it will be Chris Jericho, possibly to feud with CM Punk since he still apparently won't have a number one contender at Royal Rumble by the end of tonight.

Do you understand (what I am saying to you right now)?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TaylorFitz said:


> Well that pretty much confirms that it's Dixie Carter bringing Sting to the WWE.


'It begins' is an anagram on 'I be Sting'...


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Sphynxx said:


> The cryptic videos are that Vince bought TNA and "She" Dixie Carter will tell use on Raw next week.


No


----------



## nekro

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That vignette was very Raven-esque. It was very creepy and it showed a little boy getting bullied, if only Raven were relevant....


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have a feeling we'll get one more video just before RAW goes off the air.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That promo was pretty early so if there is another promo and it cuts a segment that's anything related to Punk then it has to be Jericho.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's fucking Jericho. 

The promo happened during a Punk segment, it shows a globe, it shows a clock counting down, it's so obvious, it's fucking Jericho.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The powers that be line made me think of a McMahon,which this far along would be a huge disappointment.Still though,actually excited for RAW next week.


----------



## 2Xx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guarantee you they run that again during or directly after the gauntlet match.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The clock winding down, the globe spinning (I knew it had meaning in all those previous videos), anyone other than Jericho makes absolutely no sense. It's Jericho.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

EDIT - Wrong Thread


----------



## Sphynxx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We are all hoping that "she" is Linda McMahon and she announces the end on her political career and the end of the pg era.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Problem solved.

It's Chris Jericho.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Undertaker


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That promo just screamed Jericho.
The globe and the clock. There's no one else other than the Boogeyman because of his clock necklace thing.
So, therefore. It's gotta be Jericho.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So it's Brodus Clay hmm


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They clearly show Undertaker in the video and people still think its Jericho? WTF?


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if punk lost today against ziggler or henry and there is a title match next week than i can see jericho return at the end of the show attacking punk


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They're making it so obvious so it's probably not Jericho.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky541 said:


> They clearly show Undertaker in the video and people still think its Jericho? WTF?


gtfo:banplz:


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I see a face in that pic, but I don't see Undertaker. I see either Jericho, Jeff Jarrett or Hulk Hogan. And only one of those people doesn't work for TNA lol


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jairus Cain said:


> I see a face in that pic, but I don't see Undertaker. I see either Jericho, *Jeff Jarrett* or Hulk Hogan. And only one of those people doesn't work for TNA lol




Vince would close down WWE for good before hiring Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## K2K12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J was the guy walking in the hallway of the school when it shows the stairs the guy is in a suit and walks exactly like y2j. Along with globe and clock. Also just before the stairs and after the shot of the girl there was an ever so short snap of something circular and it looked like it had a headshot and shoulders in maybe it's the big clue. Or maybe it's me being silly. Still it's y2j. Also interrupted punk.


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



K2K12 said:


> Y2J was the guy walking in the hallway of the school when it shows the stairs the guy is in a suit and walks exactly like y2j. Along with globe and clock. Also just before the stairs and after the shot of the girl there was an ever so short snap of something circular and it looked like it had a headshot and shoulders in maybe it's the big clue. Or maybe it's me being silly. Still it's y2j. Also interrupted punk.


That round thing you're referring to was a silver "PUSH FOR HELP" button. I watched it frame by frame and that was BARELY in there for a full frame.


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here's a YouTube video link - about half way in:

http://kushtt.info/youtube.php?code=vkyq4IkLkLY


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






For those who missed it the first time or want to see it again.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well seeing as how Broadus Clay will be debuting, Punk will likely be defending the title against someone, I still say yes it will be 1 superstar returning, but I believe there will be a stable forming.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I thought I seen Undertaker in the 2nd to last video. :$


----------



## iamloco724

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

someone post a big clear picture of this taker sighting cause i just see a blur


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky541 said:


> They clearly show Undertaker in the video and people still think its Jericho? WTF?


Yeah strange people. It's not anyone else face either. Stupid that people say it's not him too.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone post a picture of when we see someone walking in the video and try zooming in.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Kie...? Or is it an H? :hmm:


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iamloco724 said:


> someone post a big clear picture of this taker sighting cause i just see a blur


There is definitely a face in the bridge. Its clear as day. That said, it does not look anything like Taker, and I'm not sure why people think it does. Doesn't have his nose or mouth. Remember, WWE knows these videos get analyzed by the IWC, so I'm sure its just a random face that is nobody of importance to throw us off. The globe and clock are the important clues here. Not the face.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I was thinking about this today, do you think there is a chance the IT BEGINS promos could be tied in with the new gm of Raw. If you think about it, Lauranitis was appointed as the semi-permanent gm who is supposed to be eventually be replaced by a full time gm. Yeah I do think it's Jericho, but I do think it's a possibility of being tied in with the gm.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Kie...? Or is it an H? :hmm:


IT'S KE$HA :O


----------



## TripleG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well from the beginning, I said it was either Taker or Jericho. I leaned towards Taker at first, then I leaned more towards Jericho as more of the promos were made. We'll see next week, but its definitely one of them.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Kie...? Or is it an H? :hmm:


The black thing at the top of the paper looks like a little cowboy hat. It's got to be Undertaker now.


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> The black thing at the top of the paper looks like a little cowboy hat. It's got to be Undertaker now.


that's the velcro clip thing to the notebook...

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Judging by the time on the clock, it looks like whoever it is will return right at the end of RAW.... but we pretty much expect that anyway.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is it just me or does the girl look like heath slater lol


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

100% Jericho! Punk is the girl, and is always peeking at what The boy (Jericho) is writing! The globe has started taking a prominant part in the video as has the clock which could indicate a countdown. You also see into the eyes of the girl alot in this new video, and Punk's theme song says, "Look in my eyes, what do you see." I am very confident it is Jericho now and he is coming back to prove he is the best in the world.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The End Begins. Taker's last match

Taking back what is his. WrestleMania

I'm going with Taker based off this last promo.

The countdown. Taker's career.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Kie...? Or is it an H? :hmm:




There's no way anyone can clearly see (no Edge pun) what thats supposed to be. But just one more week


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ricardo makes every Raw put a smile on my face


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Kie...? Or is it an H? :hmm:


uh i think it just says BeGINs guys


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MM10 said:


> There is definitely a face in the bridge. Its clear as day. That said, it does not look anything like Taker, and I'm not sure why people think it does.


Yeah, it does. Looks like ABA Taker. It's not even a matter of opinion, it's a fact that the image in question looks like Taker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yes their cashing in!


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ditcka said:


> that's the velcro clip thing to the notebook...
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm


Get out of here. You're nuts!


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

did the video show up yet?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow I'm stupid thought this was raw discussion wasn't paying attention my bad


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Yeah, it does. Looks like ABA Taker. It's not even a matter of opinion, it's a fact that the image in question looks like Taker.


Your opinion. In my opinion it looks nothing like dead man or ABA.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You're all fucking crazy.

There's nothing in the videos.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The video to end raw , i hope


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doughboy123 said:


> did the video show up yet?


You missed it. It was showed really early.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> You're all fucking crazy.
> 
> There's nothing in the videos.


Were going with the evidence we have. You must be stupid to say there's nothing in the videos


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GillbergReturns said:


> The End Begins. Taker's last match
> 
> Taking back what is his. WrestleMania
> 
> I'm going with Taker based off this last promo.
> 
> The countdown. Taker's career.


Maybe. He has wrestled ONCE since like July of 2010. He's basically retired. 

I say this - if this match _was_ Undertaker's last match, it would 100% deserve to be the last match of the night. I am well aware Rock vs Cena has been heavily promoted, but Undertaker's last match would deserve to be the last match. I question it will be if he is indeed facing Triple H again (barf) but I would not be surprised by much in WWE anymore. They book like garbage.


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what are the chances another video shows up before the end of the night. cm punk cuts a promo.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Maveo said:


> Were going with the evidence we have. You must be stupid to say there's nothing in the videos


Evidence?

You're going on shot in the dark opinion & images in bridges.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MM10 said:


> Your opinion. In my opinion it looks nothing like dead man or ABA.












Yeah, it does. Does Undertaker not look like the part of the image on the right side? Because the image of the guy on the right side looks similar to the part of the video captured in that video on the left.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, Taker is not having his last match on the same night the Rock is facing John Cena. Not a fucking chance.

That last promo screamed Jericho, the globe, clock and "do you understand". I though initially that it would be a longshot it was him but between this and his ridiculously over the top tweets (which screamed troll) I'm convinced he's back next week. And can't fucking wait.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Yeah, it does. Does Undertaker not look like the part of the image on the right side? Because the image of the guy on the right side looks similar to the part of the video captured in that video on the left.


So you're saying they added a random image of taker faded onto a bridge?


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't care about the images in the bridge. If you actually watch the videos and have a idea of what's going on then you might know that there are hints. Every video has had some sort of hint (the first one not really). If you don't have anything productive to say then don't talk.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Cant wait to see the reactions of everyone next week.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ha!

It also looks like Ben Grimm. Is The Thing debuting next week?


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Clay to debut !next "week", here's hoping the videos are not for him , even tho none of the clue's point to him , but it is WWE =/


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Maveo said:


> I don't care about the images in the bridge. If you actually watch the videos and have a idea of what's going on then you might know that there are hints. Every video has had some sort of hint (the first one not really). If you don't have anything productive to say then don't talk.


If you look back through the thread I've had plenty productive to say & the overriding feel of it is that the videos are deliberately vague so they could be about anybody. I think people are looking for things that aren't there. So I will talk.

Anyone who is saying they know who it is, is talking nonsense.


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

video says "next monday" so its jericho. the last return in 09 it also said next monday.


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

At this point its down to a few people. I can't see anyone else coming into the discussion unless some crazy shit happens.


----------



## GaresTaylan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Sting. It has to be. Yep. Just has to be. Coming back to face Benoit at RR.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> So you're saying they added a random image of taker faded onto a bridge?


Why not? I'm not saying that for sure. What I am saying, is that the part of the bridge image in question, *does* have a serious resemblance to Mark Calaway aka The Undertaker as his American Badass gimmick. It's blatantly obvious. If ythat is a mere coincidence, then it's a really low low percentage chance of something like that being in a video with that particular guy being one of the possible people to return next Monday. 

Another thing I noticed, is pause the video at 0.19 seconds. Seems an image of two people, blurred in the trees. Can't identify anyone in them, but maybe two people. Pause it at the right time at 0.37 in and you can see a face for a split second. It's right as the kid is holding the notebook. Then as the clock flashes during the same second (these are all hard to pause the video during, try it) there is another slightly clear image of a face. 

Anyone else see that?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doughboy123 said:


> video says "next monday" so its jericho. the last return in 09 it also said next monday.


you realize there are a ton of debuts that say next week or next monday right?


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The whole thing with Takers face is called matrixing. Like when people see ghost faces in mirrors or windows or in the trees. You wanted to see something and you seen it. Now that you showed everyone the picture side by side then yeah it resembles him, but I assure you it is just matrixing. If you blow the picture up you will see it is clearly is nothing.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Why not? I'm not saying that for sure. What I am saying, is that the part of the bridge image in question, *does* have a serious resemblance to Mark Calaway aka The Undertaker as his American Badass gimmick. It's blatantly obvious. If ythat is a mere coincidence, then it's a really low low percentage chance of something like that being in a video with that particular guy being one of the possible people to return next Monday.
> 
> Another thing I noticed, is pause the video at 0.19 seconds. Seems an image of two people, blurred in the trees. Can't identify anyone in them, but maybe two people. Pause it at the right time at 0.37 in and you can see a face for a split second. It's right as the kid is holding the notebook. Then as the clock flashes during the same second (these are all hard to pause the video during, try it) there is another slightly clear image of a face.
> 
> Anyone else see that?


The 2 figures at 19 are debatable, they look like raindrops as the heads and then it's just branches from the trees. the face at :37 is the girl and boy.


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's absolutely Jericho, The whole video series is about subtle references, Not putting a transparent image of someones face on a bridge...


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HolY fuck! I marked, it's Y2J.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> The 2 figures at 19 are debatable, they look like raindrops as the heads and then it's just branches from the trees. the face at :37 is the girl and boy.


Check the image I posted. There is technically two images at 0.37, and this was the second one. This isn't either of them. Maybe not anyone special, but it's clearly a person.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Check the image I posted. There is technically two images at 0.37, and this was the second one. This isn't either of them. Maybe not anyone special, but it's clearly a person.


That is clearly half of the little girls face.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Check the image I posted. There is technically two images at 0.37, and this was the second one. This isn't either of them. Maybe not anyone special, but it's clearly a person.


it's the girl. you might be overthinking the face in the bridge thung a bit too. i think it's just a tree


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Eh, doesn't look like the girl, looks like an adult. I asked two people here, one said "probably the girl" other guy said "Nah, not her hair, doesn't fit her."

So yeah, I guess people can try pausing at the same moment and see a bigger image of that video on their own screen and see if they can see anything else.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



PunkBasedGod said:


> it's the girl. you might be overthinking the face in the bridge thung a bit too. i think it's just a tree



Finally, someone gets it right.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm really confused on why some people still think it's a debut when it says "familiar force".


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Playing the last video from tonight back on my dvr frame by frame. At the very beginning just after she shoves the books off the desk there is a brief clip in black and white of someone getting out of the ring. In a similar fashion that taker does. But its hard to make out who it is


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Eh, doesn't look like the girl, looks like an adult. I asked two people here, one said "probably the girl" other guy said "Nah, not her hair, doesn't fit her."
> 
> So yeah, I guess people can try pausing at the same moment and see a bigger image of that video on their own screen and see if they can see anything else.


fpalm


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> Finally, someone gets it right.





Ditcka said:


> fpalm


Yeah, it's The Undertaker. I was right. 

I win


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk is going to beat Ziggler next week then the promo voices and stuff will begin then Jericho's music will start. The return will definitely happen after the main event so i'd put my money on it being Jericho now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL all these in depth picture dissections.

It's Jericho.

Globe - World (Best In the World/End of the World/King of my World)
Countdown - Y2J entrance

Plus, the obvious Taker hint wasn't dropped at all in that video.

It's Jericho, guys. Mystery solved.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> LOL all these in depth picture dissections.
> 
> It's Jericho.
> 
> Globe - World (Best In the World/End of the World/King of my World)
> Countdown - Y2J entrance
> 
> Plus, the obvious Taker hint wasn't dropped at all in that video.
> 
> It's Jericho, guys. Mystery solved.


I hope you're right, to be honest. If it was going to be him, I want the countdown to return with him, same entrance and all. Shit would rock.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, Taker is not having his last match on the same night the Rock is facing John Cena. Not a fucking chance.
> 
> That last promo screamed Jericho, the globe, clock and "do you understand". I though initially that it would be a longshot it was him but between this and his ridiculously over the top tweets (which screamed troll) I'm convinced he's back next week. And can't fucking wait.


I'm glad somebody else besides me took notice at "do you understand." It's about the biggest dead giveaway these promos have had. Fuck the globe and the clock, they could mean just about anything (or nothing). "Do you understand" is plain as day though.


----------



## Boss Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Undertaker.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Yeah, it's The Undertaker. I was right.
> 
> I win



Why do ya think it's the undertaker?


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Starting to think its Ryback/Ryan Reeves now if it isn't Jericho


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the signal of Cena's heel turn.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope it isnt Jericho.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the return of Little Jimmy!!!










I kid I kid. I just can't picture it being anybody other than Y2J.


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Jericho, how obvious can it get now?

My god, people looking at a fucking tree and saying its Taker's face are crazy.


----------



## Diablo18

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As much as i think its y2j i still hope its shane


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Diablo18 said:


> As much as i think its y2j i still hope its shane


I hope it is too with stephanie, to create something an era or stable. Ugh, i already know Jericho is going to interupt the Punk vs Ziggler match.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

First time the swing shows a face appears in the mud puddle at the bottom right corner. Just under the post on the right


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why would it scream Jericho, just because the girl saids "do you understand" ? 

The girl is telling US that. As in to say, do you understand this video. 

And the video today, had the Taker theme in it.


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its HEEL Cena...

If its Jericho, then WWE has failed to keep the secret


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

look, I'm hoping it's Jericho as much as the next guy...but I cant wait to see the number of rage-filled posts when it turns out to be "just another taker return"


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

and it its taker.... i will be bored to death again


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

cena heel turn? jericho returning and many more hoepfully.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

These are the same master detectives who, during the 2/21/11 promos, saw scorpions in the grass and insisted it wasn't The Undertaker's chest, that it was Triple H's or maybe Shawn Michaels' or Sting's.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DogDay said:


> Its HEEL Cena...
> 
> If its Jericho,* then WWE has failed to keep the secret*




They don't want it to be that much of a secret, otherwise they wouldnt do the videos to give us clues would they?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't wait to read this thread next week when everyone is disappointed or says "see I told you it was TAKERR!!!!"


Because it is January...and it is Taker. Even if it isn't him and it is Jericho, I still stopped caring about what these damn promos even mean after the first two.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Undertaker coming after C.M Punk......


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am sick these Undertaker promos


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

At this point... it has to be Jericho or a shocking return from a rather big name. If it is a debut... it will die on the spot. If it is Taker... most people will simply shrug. We already know he is coming back...

At least Jericho has added some uncertainty on his end with his tweeting...


----------



## peejay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

During the night they should have a countdown on the screen, then as it reaches 30 seconds near the end of the show during the Punk vs Ziggler match turn off the lights in the arena, then when it gets to 10 seconds the countdown from Jerichos entrance begins, fireworks, then *BREAK THE WALLS DOOOWNN*... Jericho costs Punk the title setting up the Jericho vs Punk feud.


----------



## nba2k10

*Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

We all know the itbegins promo will suddenly interupt the match, and Jericho returning to feud with Punk. How boring and predictable.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amber B said:


> Because it is January...and it is Taker. Even if it isn't him and it is Jericho, I still stopped caring about what these damn promos even mean after the first two.




Isn't Taker pretty much broken down though. What are the odds he comes back 3 months early? WM isn't until April 1, and I certainly can't see him wrestling a schedule until then, including 2 PPV matches. Takers return is likely coming right after EC, where he'll come back and start off a 5-6 week build for his match. 

Next week...who knows. Its got to be something big. WWE has put out 6 weeks of promos for this 'mystery guy'. Its not a debut, its not John Morrison (why did someone bring that up?), and its not a diva. It has to be a main event level guy, or a legend. The list is pretty short when you actually think about it, and Jericho's name has to be at the top. Part of that is me hyping myself up yes, but its also the best explanation.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Or we could all be trolled, and Jericho comes out to bury Johnny Ace and take over Raw as the new GM.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



peejay said:


> Jericho costs Punk the title setting up the Jericho vs Punk feud.



I don't see them giving Ziggler the WWE Title so soon.


----------



## DogDay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In my opinion it will mostly be Goldberg, he is coming back anytime as per his interview


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

As much as Ziggler does nothing for me...I'd mark out if he ends up getting another 10 minute world title reign.


----------



## stevenmel13

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just wanted to add my 2 cents.

Cena/Kane promo tonight was interesting and these videos could be signifying a Cena heel turn.

While I dont think Vince should get this kind of build up for his return I could easily see it being him.

A familiar FORCE (who has more force then the owner)

Control(he wants to take back control of his company)

Look within (look within the WWE and not at outsiders)

Powers that be will be shaken (he will try to regain control and shake things up)

The globe can signify his WWE Universe

And the girl could signify his child the WWE

Just a thought, probably Jericho..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Why would it scream Jericho, just because the girl saids "do you understand" ?
> 
> The girl is telling US that. As in to say, do you understand this video.
> 
> And the video today, had the Taker theme in it.


You clearly don't understand, what I'm saying to you, right now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Borias said:


> Or we could all be trolled, and Jericho comes out to bury Johnny Ace and take over Raw as the new GM.


I would smile.

I miss Jericho.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Amsterdam said:


> As much as Ziggler does nothing for me...I'd mark out if he ends up getting another 10 minute world title reign.


But amster lets be real here, everyone wants it to be Jericho so he can fued with punk, just so a whole bunch of threads can be made saying who's the best in the world? I mean like seriously. I don't even know how the hell the video is even pointing out to Jericho. Gosh i;ll be upset if its Jericho or Undertaker, its better if they show up at the Rumble.


----------



## dave805

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you watch the video, at 24 seconds in you can clearly hear (what sounds to me at least) parts of the Undertakers entrance theme. My bet is on the Deadman.


----------



## DrewMac255

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

it begins is drew mcintyre


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



DrewMac255 said:


> it begins is drew mcintyre


Are you from Scotland?


----------



## JohnnyB450

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Don't blame WWE for being predictable.. blame yourself for talking about wrestling so much and being a fan too long. 
Every NFL game can be "predictable". So is every single movie. Shut up and enjoy or don't want. You'll all be sucking Jericho's cock and the matches they have anyways.. why do you need an unexpected creampie?


----------



## Ditcka

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



stevenmel13 said:


> Just wanted to add my 2 cents.
> 
> Cena/Kane promo tonight was interesting and these videos could be signifying a Cena heel turn.
> 
> While I dont think Vince should get this kind of build up for his return I could easily see it being him.
> 
> A familiar FORCE (who has more force then the owner)
> 
> Control(he wants to take back control of his company)
> 
> Look within (look within the WWE and not at outsiders)
> 
> Powers that be will be shaken (he will try to regain control and shake things up)
> 
> The globe can signify his WWE Universe
> 
> And the girl could signify his child the WWE
> 
> Just a thought, probably Jericho..


IF Cena turns heel, it won't be until a PPV

and they're not gonna have a promo for a turn in general... That just doesn't make any sense


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Irish Jet said:


> You clearly don't understand, what I'm saying to you, right now.


Pfff stop stealing other people's theory to make it seem like you know its Jericho.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Jonathan Coachman!!!!!
Setting up the mega-feud with Michael Cole.


----------



## Bazzinator

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i can see it being Vince. the globe is the world and taking over the universe

the powers at be is the ones that have taken over vince.

remember not too long ago vince reportedly spat it when ADR mentioned his name in a segment as he wanted people to forget about him.

the boy and the girl are children. his children are a boy and a girl in shane and stephanie.

first promo the words shut thy doors upon thee are mentioned. the universe shut themselves out to vince mcmahon once he was "fired" by hhh. 

a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his screams vince reclaiming the WWE.

it will be the end of the world as you know it. the WWE is changing again and will be something very different 

to claim what others have taken - the power of the wwe has been taken away from vince he is reclaiming it


----------



## DrewMac255

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Are you from Scotland?


im drew's wingman, last night we were partying hard and getting some hot twin pie sniffin crack and stuff' then drew said to me "yo dude! im not allowed to tell anyone this but im the person behind the it begins promo" 

i was shocked at first but we were partying soo hard, i seem to forgot it. the next morning i woke up in a caravan and on top of me were 3 nacked midgets and an cat i couldn't find drew' then i checked his room and saw a message from vinnie mac saying "drew you sly dawg" ready for next week"

then 2 hours later i found drew sleeping nacked on the mery go round next to the local scottish primary school with a mankini on and whip cream smothered in his nipples and his leg was spray painted, 24 hour opening.

it was a good night


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



JohnnyB450 said:


> Don't blame WWE for being predictable.. blame yourself for talking about wrestling so much and being a fan too long.
> Every NFL game can be "predictable". So is every single movie. Shut up and enjoy or don't want. You'll all be sucking Jericho's cock and the matches they have anyways.. why do you need an unexpected creampie?


Who says i talk about wrestling so much? Does that have anything to do with next week's championship match being predictable? And yea i want something unexpected, somthing thrown left field, where I didnt see it coming. I won't be sucking anything, I'll be pissed if its him and Punk feuding or if he even returns that night. So just Gtfo now.


----------



## peejay

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



eflat2130 said:


> I don't see them giving Ziggler the WWE Title so soon.



Yeah probably not, but i love the idea of them having a countdown on screen throughout the show leading up to the countdown at the start of Jerichos entrance.


----------



## METTY

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Or it's not even Chris Jericho.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bazzinator said:


> i can see it being Vince. the globe is the world and taking over the universe
> 
> the powers at be is the ones that have taken over vince.
> 
> remember not too long ago vince reportedly spat it when ADR mentioned his name in a segment as he wanted people to forget about him.
> 
> the boy and the girl are children. his children are a boy and a girl in shane and stephanie.
> 
> first promo the words shut thy doors upon thee are mentioned. the universe shut themselves out to vince mcmahon once he was "fired" by hhh.
> 
> a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his screams vince reclaiming the WWE.
> 
> it will be the end of the world as you know it. the WWE is changing again and will be something very different
> 
> to claim what others have taken - the power of the wwe has been taken away from vince he is reclaiming it


Hopefully, I hope I see some changes for the wwe in 2012, and only Vince and the Mcmahons can do something significant to change wwe in the year 2012.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dave805 said:


> If you watch the video, at 24 seconds in you can clearly hear (what sounds to me at least) parts of the Undertakers entrance theme. My bet is on the Deadman.


I've heard bits of Kharma's theme in all of them, yet it's not her.

It's not his theme.

I don't see how this is the Undertaker, it's just too early for him to come back. 

It's Vince or Jericho. No one else IMO.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Prepare to be majorly disappointed because it won't be Jericho.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Jericho theme plays and Ace walks out. "What? Were you expecting someone else?" Reaction of the year.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i don't know but someone said the boy looks like jericho do you guys agree? 
http://z2.ifrm.com/11551/169/0/p1011531/Twins.png


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho theme plays and Ace walks out. "What? Were you expecting someone else?" Reaction of the year.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's vince or jericho.

For vince the 2 kids could represent stephanie and shane talking about the familiar force which would be vince.

Or it's jericho, the globe, the countdown, plus don't discount that jericho first made his debut as milennium man chris jericho.
First raw of the new year, brings back jericho: new year


----------



## Castor Troy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Nathan Jones


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Ekaf said:


> Prepare to be majorly disappointed because it won't be Jericho.


I wont, because I don't want it be him. I'm sure there are some people behind that don't want it to be him that returns that night. I hope he does return in the runble as a random entrant.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the maple leaf makes an appearance at the end again. then disappears a frame later.


----------



## wwetna247

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> I hope it isnt Jericho.


You don't want it to be Jericho we get it...


----------



## peejay

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

I think a lot of people will be disappointed next week, it always happens when things are over hyped.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



DrewMac255 said:


> im drew's wingman, last night we were partying hard and getting some hot twin pie sniffin crack and stuff' then drew said to me "yo dude! im not allowed to tell anyone this but im the person behind the it begins promo"
> 
> i was shocked at first but we were partying soo hard, i seem to forgot it. the next morning i woke up in a caravan and on top of me were 3 nacked midgets and an cat i couldn't find drew' then i checked his room and saw a message from vinnie mac saying "drew you sly dawg" ready for next week"
> 
> then 2 hours later i found drew sleeping nacked on the mery go round next to the local scottish primary school with a mankini on and whip cream smothered in his nipples and his leg was spray painted, 24 hour opening.
> 
> it was a good night


I had a suspicion Drew might be gay as his wife attacked him for an unknown reason and managed to beat the crap out of him.
your story has only helped to strengthen this belief.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

People are going to bitch if that match ends exactly as many of us expect it to and they're going to bitch if it's something completely out of left field because it's Russo-esque. Nothing new here.


----------



## DrewMac255

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Zig-Kick. said:


> I had a suspicion Drew might be gay as his wife attacked him for an unknown reason and managed to beat the crap out of him.
> your story has only helped to strengthen this belief.


drew isn't gay although somehow i have a video of him beating off to spongebob.

anyways he's a total party animal we got so much pie last night we were gonna open a bakery


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

Yeah, an awesome WWE Title match and one of the best in the world returning. That fucking sucks.


----------



## DrewMac255

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's drew mcintyre guys i have proof

im drew's wingman, last night we were partying hard and getting some hot twin pie sniffin crack and stuff' then drew said to me "yo dude! im not allowed to tell anyone this but im the person behind the it begins promo"

i was shocked at first but we were partying soo hard, i seem to forgot it. the next morning i woke up in a caravan and on top of me were 3 nacked midgets and an cat i couldn't find drew' then i checked his room and saw a message from vinnie mac saying "drew you sly dawg" ready for next week"

then 2 hours later i found drew sleeping nacked on the mery go round next to the local scottish primary school with a mankini on and whip cream smothered in his nipples and his leg was spray painted, 24 hour opening.

it was a good night


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*

The videos really don't look like some gimmick Jericho would have or has ever had, but I could be wrong....


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> i don't know but someone said the boy looks like jericho do you guys agree?
> http://z2.ifrm.com/11551/169/0/p1011531/Twins.png


Ha, I actually said that while watching it originally. Kid puts on his best srs Jericho face.When it flashed up I thought it was him. 



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Jericho theme plays and Ace walks out. "What? Were you expecting someone else?" Reaction of the year.


I'd mark, then cry, then respect the greatness of Johnny Ace


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



The Enforcer said:


> People are going to bitch if that match ends exactly as many of us expect it to and they're going to bitch if it's something completely out of left field because it's Russo-esque. Nothing new here.


How can someone complain? I seriously doubt they will complain if its something unexpected which should be a huge return to kick the start of a brand new year. But i see people being dissapointed if its Skip, Morrison, Brodus, or some other no name person who no one cares about


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DrewMac255 said:


> it's drew mcintyre guys i have proof
> 
> im drew's wingman, last night we were partying hard and getting some hot twin pie sniffin crack and stuff' then drew said to me "yo dude! im not allowed to tell anyone this but im the person behind the it begins promo"
> 
> i was shocked at first but we were partying soo hard, i seem to forgot it. the next morning i woke up in a caravan and on top of me were 3 nacked midgets and an cat i couldn't find drew' then i checked his room and saw a message from vinnie mac saying "drew you sly dawg" ready for next week"
> 
> then 2 hours later i found drew sleeping nacked on the mery go round next to the local scottish primary school with a mankini on and whip cream smothered in his nipples and his leg was spray painted, 24 hour opening.
> 
> it was a good night


NACKED


----------



## Stad

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



DrewMac255 said:


> im drew's wingman, last night we were partying hard and getting some hot twin pie sniffin crack and stuff' then drew said to me "yo dude! im not allowed to tell anyone this but im the person behind the it begins promo"
> 
> i was shocked at first but we were partying soo hard, i seem to forgot it. the next morning i woke up in a caravan and on top of me were 3 nacked midgets and an cat i couldn't find drew' then i checked his room and saw a message from vinnie mac saying "drew you sly dawg" ready for next week"
> 
> then 2 hours later i found drew sleeping nacked on the mery go round next to the local scottish primary school with a mankini on and whip cream smothered in his nipples and his leg was spray painted, 24 hour opening.
> 
> it was a good night


Yeah, you're not funny at all and you're a terrible troll.

Time to give up on life.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, an awesome WWE Title match and one of the best in the world returning. That fucking sucks.


Yea an awesome predictable title match, interupted by a person who everyone knows it's going to be. Yea that is awesome.


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao at this major over-analyzation by everyone here.

This bullshit is worse then my Senior Year English AP class :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DrewMac255

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



stadw0n306 said:


> Yeah, you're not funny at all and you're a terrible troll.
> 
> Time to give up on life.


dude stop bullying me!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



nba2k10 said:


> Yea an awesome predictable title match, interupted by a person who everyone knows it's going to be. Yea that is awesome.


Um...yeah.

If you're looking for a company that does nonsensical swerves just for the sake of doing swerves, the TNA section isn't far down on the main page bro.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



Huganomics said:


> Um...yeah.
> 
> If you're looking for a company that does nonsensical swerves just for the sake of doing swerves, the TNA section isn't far down on the main page bro.


Yea i guess swerves= Tna now. Stfu. WWE may have a different way of doing their swerves, asshole. Same thing when the rock returned that night, the lady came out the limo (showing her legs), and then it was the rock. And who said that this swerve would be nonsensical? Just hopefully it will be an unexpected huge name to kick of 2012. Do you understand what i'm saying to you right now?


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



nba2k10 said:


> Yea an awesome predictable title match, interupted by a person who everyone knows it's going to be. Yea that is awesome.


first: no one knows for sure who its going to be
second: i assume "everyone" is refering to the IWC. you actually think the casuals are trying to crack this code? going frame by frame on youtube? Remember, the IWC is the minority.
third: anytime theres a WWE championship match on RAW, regardless of whos in it, will be good RAW. 
fourth: a return of someone (hopefully good) will make it that much better.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's annoying.
People sit here and have to dissect a video frame by frame for clues yet still want to call it predictable and boring?
And we're not even 100% sure it's Jericho, but it's predictable and boring.

I'm going to be so pumped if it actually is Jericho who turns up next week (or even if it turns out to be Vince!)
(But my money's on Jericho) 
Either way, these videos have intrigued me and everyone else here, making us all think. 
It's far and away from predictable and boring.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



jaybyrd18 said:


> first: no one knows for sure who its going to be
> second: i assume "everyone" is refering to the IWC. you actually think the casuals are trying to crack this code? going frame by frame on youtube? Remember, the IWC is the minority.
> third: anytime theres a WWE championship match on RAW, regardless of whos in it, will be good RAW.
> fourth: a return of someone (hopefully good) will make it that much better.


Hmm, so your telling me on that day, you wont be seeing Y2j sings all over the arena? I'm sure both signs and Y2j chants will be all over the arena that night.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



nba2k10 said:


> Hmm, so your telling me on that day, you wont be seeing Y2j sings all over the arena? I'm sure both signs and Y2j chants will be all over the arena that night.


we shall see. if someone hasnt figured it out by now and posted it here yet, i dont see many signs for Y2J being out there. Also im sure if there are signs, those dicks at the event will take them away from the fans, like they do nowadays before RAW airs.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its in Nashville next week right?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Predictability is sometimes good. Remember that.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Globe obv means "best in the world" If it really is Jericho then the WWE will again be fun to watch!


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Predictability is sometimes good. Remember that.


OH NOEZ R U STUPID?

SHOCKERZ OR GTFO


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Huganomics said:


> OH NOEZ R U STUPID?
> 
> SHOCKERZ OR GTFO


OMGZ ITS JERICHO TO FEUD WITH CM PUNK TO SEE WHO'S THE BEST N THE WORLDZ.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

BUT TEH SHOCK VALYOO GETZ RATEENGS BREH


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> BUT TEH SHOCK VALYOO GETZ RATEENGS BREH


BUT ME NOEZ CAREZ


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So if it had been CM Punk v. Brock Lesnar for the WWE Championship and Jeff Jarrett came as the return to cost Punk the title, would that have been fine?

Shock value is fine up to a certain point. 

"If you keep using a special effect, it no longer becomes special."

The Attitude Era is guilty of this as well.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> So if it had been CM Punk v. Brock Lesnar for the WWE Championship and Jeff Jarrett came as the return to cost Punk the title, would that have been fine?
> 
> Shock value is fine up to a certain point.
> 
> "If you keep using a special effect, it no longer becomes special."
> 
> The Attitude Era is guilty of this as well.


What are you talking about Sir? See what your talking about has nothing to do with this. Jeff Jarret really? Would that even be considered a "good surprise". 
Stop watching these Tna stuff and applying their "surprise" as the "surprise" i'm talking about


----------



## El Barto

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Predictability is good. It's predictable that the sun will rise everyday and it will rise in the east. Is that bad cause it's "predictable?"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What are *you* talking about?

And you still didn't even answer my question.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> What are you talking about Sir? See what your talking about has nothing to do with this. Jeff Jarret really? Would that even be considered a "good surprise".
> Stop watching these Tna stuff and applying their "surprise" as the "surprise" i'm talking about


Shock value doesn't have to be a good surprise. TNA uses shock value all the time but it never really turns out good at all.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Antho10000 said:


> Predictability is good. It's predictable that the sun will rise everyday and it will rise in the east. Is that bad cause it's "predictable?"


It's a fact. But when people are making tree's out of Y's, and saying the girl is copying the boy, when clearly she isn't, and saying the boy is y2j and the girl is cm punk, when clearly they could of used another boy, and they everyone jumps on the banwangon, saying it's jericho when none of those theories even make sense, is hard to to be excited for a Jericho return.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I mean the damn video hit during CM PUNK's promo. If that doesn't screem Y2J then I don't know what to think!


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> What are *you* talking about?
> 
> And you still didn't even answer my question.


I'm not answering your's until u answer mines. 

Are you implying that the definition of my "surprise return" is the likes of Jeff Jarret or that its because no one expected jeff jarret to intefere in the title match?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HGF said:


> Shock value doesn't have to be a good surprise. TNA uses shock value all the time but it never really turns out good at all.


Lol Tna is a fail, how can anyone consider their shock value as a surprise when most things they do is a complete fail? A shock value does have to be a good surprise or else it would be considered a fail


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> I'm not answering your's until u answer mines.
> 
> Are you implying that the definition of my "surprise return" is the likes of Jeff Jarret or that its because no one expected jeff jarret to intefere in the title match?


Whoosh.

That wasn't my point. The point was the doing a shock value stunt for the sake of doing it is a very short term thing but if you keep doing it, it loses its flavor and loses its special feel.

Is it Jericho? Yes. Is it predictable? Yes. Is that bad? No. Why? It makes sense. Going by iBeaDom's theory on this thread, Jericho getting involved with Punk/Ziggler's match next week is sensible and sets up long term booking for Punk and Jericho.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Whoosh.
> 
> That wasn't my point. The point was the doing a shock value stunt for the sake of doing it is a very short term thing but if you keep doing it, it loses its flavor and loses its special feel.
> 
> Is it Jericho? Yes. Is it predictable? Yes. Is that bad? No. Why? It makes sense. Going by iBeaDom's theory on this thread, Jericho getting involved with Punk/Ziggler's match next week is sensible and sets up long term booking for Punk and Jericho.


Whoosh. If all these promos are being aired to keep you guessing until next week, why shoudn't it be a shock value. They arent doing it just do it buddy. And how the hell is a shock value short term? Wtf? When was the last time WWE did something surprising considering a return. Other than The Rock. Please tell me.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Whoosh. If all these promos are being aired to keep you guessing until next week, why shoudn't it be a shock value. They arent doing it just do it buddy. And how the hell is a shock value short term? Wtf? When was the last time WWE did something surprising considering a return. Other than The Rock. Please tell me.


Nash Summerslam. HHH 2 21 11.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Nash Summerslam. HHH 2 21 11.


Omg. HHH? When he challenged the Undertaker? You call that surprise when, everyone knew he was going to do that? Now i agree Nash, was very surprising at Sumerslam. But it was good, it had everyone guessing whats going to happen next with the whole Nash screwing Cm Punk thing, and if HHH knew what was going on since they are buddies. But that went downhill cause of the creative team. is there anymore you would like to name?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Omg. HHH? When he challenged the Undertaker? You call that surprise when, everyone knew he was going to do that? Now i agree Nash, was very surprising at Sumerslam. But it was good, it had everyone guessing whats going to happen next with the whole Nash screwing Cm Punk thing, and if HHH knew what was going on since they are buddies. But that went downhill cause of the creative team. is there anymore you would like to name?


Nobody knew HHH was immediately coming out after Taker. That was a legit surprise.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Whoosh. If all these promos are being aired to keep you guessing until next week, why shoudn't it be a shock value. They arent doing it just do it buddy. And how the hell is a shock value short term? Wtf? When was the last time WWE did something surprising considering a return. Other than The Rock. Please tell me.


Some still don't know *who* it is so how is it even that predictable? This thread clearly backs up that statement.

And shock value is short term because....I don't know, it's within the moment?

Sheesh, breh.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Nobody knew HHH was immediately coming out after Taker. That was a legit surprise.


I won't even say anything about that as I already did. But yea it's quite obvious it's Jericho, Cause after Punk finished with Ziggler, I mean who is there to feud with? He's obviously faced everyone on that roster. So it's quite obvious who it is. But oh well.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Some still don't know *who* it is so how is it even that predictable? This thread clearly backs up that statement.
> 
> And shock value is short term because....I don't know, it's within the moment?
> 
> Sheesh, breh.


Within the moment? I'm sure Rock returning this year is going to be remembered for a while, specially as one of the if not the best thing that happened in 2011, after returning 7 years. But it's me mario. .-.


----------



## BigKris

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Heard it here first...

Steph _*and *_Shane _*and *_Jericho

They have been cheated out of their inheritance and have come to claim what is rightfully theirs.

Steph and Shane to take over as GM's for Smackdown and Raw with Jericho being their muscle and catalyst 
in the ring.

/end thread


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Within the moment? I'm sure Rock returning this year is going to be remembered for a while, specially as one of the if not the best thing that happened in 2011, after returning 7 years. But it's me mario. .-.


You're going off the point.

What you find predictable and stale cane be shocking and great to another. Yes Rock's was a shcok value moment because at that time, at that moment nobody truly expected it. Like Punk's shoot promo. Like Punk's first WWE title win. Like' Christian's first WHC title win. Like Edge's retirement. Etc.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> You're going off the point.
> 
> What you find predictable and stale cane be shocking and great to another. Yes Rock's was a shcok value moment because at that time, at that moment nobody truly expected it. Like Punk's shoot promo. Like Punk's first WWE title win. Like' Christian's first WHC title win. Like Edge's retirement. Etc.


I'm talking about "Return Surprises". I find it very hard how Y2j's second cryptic or w/e promo is so shocking, when it was the same thing with his first one. And when next week him and Punk are face to face are you really going to be like " OMGZ THAT IS SO SHOCKING THAT Y2J IS GOING TO FUED WITH PUNK TO SEE WHO'S BEST IN THE WORLD"? Or will you be like "yea i seen that coming from miles away"? Honest answer here im looking for.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh and another thing winning. Would you consider Jericho's second return/fued with punk up there with rock's return, punk's shoot, Christians first title? Would you really consider that shocking and fun?


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well looks like Brodus Clay is debuting next week..



> - Also on next week’s RAW Supershow, Brodus Clay will be finally making his debut.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Maveo said:


> Well looks like Brodus Clay is debuting next week..


They openly mentioned it, has nothing to do with the promos.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BigKris said:


> Heard it here first...
> 
> Steph _*and *_Shane _*and *_Jericho
> 
> They have been cheated out of their inheritance and have come to claim what is rightfully theirs.
> 
> Steph and Shane to take over as GM's for Smackdown and Raw with Jericho being their muscle and catalyst
> in the ring.
> 
> /end thread


That would make too much sense.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> I'm talking about "Return Surprises". I find it very hard how Y2j's second cryptic or w/e promo is so shocking, when it was the same thing with his first one. And when next week him and Punk are face to face are you really going to be like " OMGZ THAT IS SO SHOCKING THAT Y2J IS GOING TO FUED WITH PUNK TO SEE WHO'S BEST IN THE WORLD"? Or will you be like "yea i seen that coming from miles away"? Honest answer here im looking for.


I'll mark, yes. Because I know I'll be entertained though the feud they will have. I'm not going to be pessimistic and just fold my arms, displeased. That's not how I will feel. If you do, then fine that's your thing.


nba2k10 said:


> Oh and another thing winning. Would you consider Jericho's second return/fued with punk up there with rock's return, punk's shoot, Christians first title? Would you really consider that shocking and fun?


For this year or season? Yes. If everything goes as planned, then it's long term effects will be successful.

Again, it's fine if you feel it's predictable and boring for you. But to say it as a general feeling is wrong and makes no sense.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> I'll mark, yes. Because I know I'll be entertained though the feud they will have. I'm not going to be pessimistic and just fold my arms, displeased. That's not how I will feel. If you do, then fine that's your thing.
> 
> For this year or season? Yes. If everything goes as planned, then it's long term effects will be successful.
> 
> Again, it's fine if you feel it's predictable and boring for you. But to say it as a general feeling is wrong and makes no sense.


I guess you will be happy on that day then. W/e bro.


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

why doesnt the wwe announcers mention anything about the "it begins" promos then? it's like they don't even realize it's been playing over the last 2-4weeks.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doughboy123 said:


> why doesnt the wwe announcers mention anything about the "it begins" promos then? it's like they don't even realize it's been playing over the last 2-4weeks.


thats the point of them 
people in the arena dont see them because they are being hacked or something


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I knew it wasnt Y2J, Shane n Steph or Jyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeela!


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How is there multiple pages of people calling this predictable, when there's nearly 400 pages of guesses because none of us are sure who it is? Sure, people want it to be Jericho and it might be Jericho, but if everyone was so sure it was Jericho then we wouldn't be at 396 pages. There'd be no point in everyone guessing and throwing out random theories as to who it is and why the videos fit them.

This is far from predictable, one of the best return promos in a long time, and they didn't spoil who it is either.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Steph, Shane, and Jericho? Man, that's way too damn much for me to handle. If I marked out the way I did to Ziggles getting his title match for next week, then something like that might kill me.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's quite obviously Jericho. It doesn't make sense for anybody else at this point.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> thats the point of them
> people in the arena dont see them because they are being hacked or something


A la Jericho style.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WallofShame said:


> A la Jericho style.


Exactly.


----------



## dynastynyy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> It's a fact. But when people are making tree's out of Y's, and saying the girl is copying the boy, when clearly she isn't, and saying the boy is y2j and the girl is cm punk, when clearly they could of used another boy, and they everyone jumps on the banwangon, saying it's jericho when none of those theories even make sense, is hard to to be excited for a Jericho return.


dont look now...you're over-analyzing like the rest of us


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My prediction: Jericho leading a doomsday stable that features Brodus Clay and Ryback!


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's like this..alot fo you believe it's Y2J so much..that it could be God himself lead by Tebow and surrounded by naked divas passing out checks..and you would still be dissappointed..


that being said we all know it's Doink the Clown coming back


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Evilerk said:


> it's like this..alot fo you believe it's Y2J so much..*that it could be God himself lead by Tebow and surrounded by naked divas passing out checks..and you would still be dissappointed..
> *
> 
> that being said we all know it's Doink the Clown coming back


What the fuck? I'd be the happiest motherfucker living if that happened.

Tebow is God and bitches is nekkid.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The last promo made it 110% Y2J for me. The phrase : Do you understand ? in there was totally Jericho for me.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Xyron said:


> The last promo made it 110% Y2J for me. The phrase : Do you understand ? in there was totally Jericho for me.






0:54





4:33

But yeah, it's totally The Undertaker.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What? The the 5th promo had the "Do You Understand?" Why did you need to hear it again to make you believe it was Jericho?

Also that final promo literally gave away nothing. Contained nothing we hadnt already seen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The final promo did not have the obvious Taker hint like we are used to with these videos.

Also, the big giveaway was....it interrupted Punk at the end of his opening segment. If it was Taker, it could have interrupted the segways of Kane's segments tonight.

Screw the clock and globe, although those are proof as well, those two things I mentioned are the big giveaways.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, it's got to be Jericho with the Punk interuption.

I find this kinda weird, and I can never remember it happening ever before, but WWE hasn't actually mentioned these segments once. They just kinda pretend they aren't there. I don't know if that means anything or not, maybe Vince told them to shut up so they don't drop any hints out of their ass.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The vignettes just seem far too dark to be Chris Jericho, don't get me wrong I want the returning superstar to be Jericho, he is one of my all time faves, I just can't shake the feeling its either Undertaker or as crazy as it sounds, Shane McMahon. I hope we aren't all dissappointed and it turns out to be Skip Sheffield or something . That would be funny.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane McMahon isn't the slightest bit dark so I don't see why you'd rule out Jericho, especially when every source is saying he's the guy. And yeah, I know "sources lol", but it still makes sense that it's Jericho. 

Shane doesn't even make sense, he was never a full time wrestler and he's not involved in WWE any longer. They could not possibly cover it up if it was him too, it would be too difficult.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok.. Im going with my first of many predictions, Its Jericho. Jericho says hes done with the WWE? BS! Chris name crossed out? because they dont want the crowd to know. Jericho says he is going for some trip or something? BS.. It cant be a faction or female returning with some male, like steph etc. because it clearly says HE is returning, pointing out its one man.

Do you understand what i am saying to you people right now?


----------



## BC Hunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*A kid next door (not the same one as before) told me that it is gonna be Austin :lmao*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Jericho iv'e had this feeling for weeks now. I was kinda think Shane and Steph when they bought in the girl cos it made sense with the nature of the boy coming to reclaim whats his thing and the girl there being the dominant person but Shane is not in WWE so i don't see how that would work.


----------



## Altintop

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In this picture of the new video I can clearly read "Y2J".


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ I really hope you are just parodying all this


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe - Best in the world quote

Do you understand? - Jericho's 'do you understand the words coming out of my mouth?'

Interupting CM Punk segment

All three of these things pointed me to strongly believing it's going to be Chris Jericho. Regardless of who it is, WWE has done an excellent job with these video packages as they are very unique and random. They also have kept everything on the down low and haven't really screwed anything up or get anything credibile out there in reports or anything like that. If it's not Jericho then they certainly fooled me because they are sure making it seem like it with this last promo more then ever.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The worst thing about next monday is that whether it's Taker or Jericho, people are going to think their crazy theories are right.

If it's Taker, people on here will be convinced their theory about his face on the bridge (wtf??) was right all along. If it's Jericho, people on here will be convinced that the kid looks like Jericho as said earlier...

As for the argument a few pages ago about the shock value if it is Jericho afterall, just because, as the IWC, we dissect every film frame by frame doesn't mean the casual fans do this! If it wasn't for this thread, I sure as hell wouldn't have! Watching them films as they are intended to be watched gives no indication to who it is, it's going to be a suprise whoever.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think it's the McMahons, the globe and do you understand were done to make us think it will be Jericho. Remember the 3rd promo where it says 'she holds the power of my rebirth' what women holds the power of Jerichos rebirth? All of the promos including the 6th one are about power and control, it has to be the McMahons, any combination of the 4 of them. 

I could be wrong, none of us truly know till next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Next week Raw Championship match will be so predictable*



nba2k10 said:


> We all know the itbegins promo will suddenly interupt the match, and Jericho returning to feud with Punk. How boring and predictable.


As predictable as it does sound, I'd still mark for it.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Altintop said:


> In this picture of the new video I can clearly read "Y2J".


No offense but this is beyond stupid. If it is Y2J who comes back dont be parading round here saying you guessed it because a tree said Y2J fpalm


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After last night's video I think its definitely the McMahon's coming back with a new era change.

If I'm honest, these videos are too big and too hyped up to be just for one dude coming back (even Jericho). 

It's a new era, new direction, new fan-base.

'She' signifies Linda or Steph, the boy, especially after the close up from then end of last night's video looks like a young Shane or Vince.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just watched last night's video; the globe symbolises the best in the world, it interrupted CM Punk and 'coming back to claim what is his' is being the best in the world. Last night's video hinted at Jericho, I think it's him.

However, if it is Jericho, I'm not 100% how the girl in the videos fits into all this. Not sure what she symbolises, as it's obviously something.

I'm still hoping it's Shane and Stephanie, but I doubt it lol.


----------



## Boss P

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Goldberg comin, yall


----------



## JNuts

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So assuming it is Jericho, do you think he would return to cost CM Punk his match against Ziggler and then go after the best in the world moniker, or come after the match and go after the title. I believe the latter will happen.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Jericho doesn't return next week then I guess WWE decided to be trolls.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Taker will return after the rumble or during to start a fued with Triple H, Its Jericho next week i think, Whatever happened, Whoever is back, Is after Punk.


Do you think They arent mentioning to give Punk something to shoot about, He can be like " Chris, You are self obsessed that the Wrestlers, The commentators not even WWE.COM was allowed to mention them promos, So what, You can "Suprise" us with you 3rd coming, Great work Chris, No-one saw tht coming" something a long those lines.


----------



## cjmacd1989

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd mark more for ABA Taker than Jericho.


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Actually, I think you'll all find that it interrupted Jerry Lawler, not Punk so therefor it could only be one man...

*Andy Kaufman*

Completing the world's biggest swerve and coming back, 27 years after "dying of cancer" to finish his feud with Lawler.
David Letterman will be the special guest referee in their match at WrestleMania and Kaufman will go on to reclaim his Inter-Gender Wrestling Champion of the World title.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It DIDNT interrupt CM Punk. It just came on as he was on, the commentators didnt even acknowledge it, and haven't once. (For some odd reason.) Therefore WWE obviously dont want you to think of it interrupting Punk.

If Punk had been cutting his promo and it'd come on and then it'd been acknowledged by everyone that would have been interrupting him.

NOTHING in the videos can confirm who it is. No matter how much you look at trees or spend hours looking at faces in bridges. 

Whoever it is announced as will be related to the video in SOME way. So someone is going to be right about it. If it's Taker its not because there were ABA Taker faces in it and his music in slow-mo. If it's Jericho it's not cause trees spelled his name and the kid looks like him lmao.

The reason of the video is to HYPE a return and signify a new storyline about the end of the world as we know it because it's 2012. Nothing in the video shows who it actually is.


----------



## BTNH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ABA Undertaker would be a dream. Would also make more sense for him to retire as the ABA.


----------



## Castor Troy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Muhammed Hussan, come to take what is rightfully his, The Generic Evil Muslim Gimmick back from Jinder Mahal


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










...in the fuck is that?! It looks like a campaign button on the belly of a pig.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Inside the bubble looking thing looks like a cloud of smoke like a nuke has ended the world or something.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think the fact that it came on when Punk was in the ring matters.. The first couple of promos interrupted Divas, another interrupted a Swagger match, and so on. If these videos were meant to be tied into Punk then all 6 of them would have came on while Punk was in the ring/being shown.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> ...in the fuck is that?! It looks like a campaign button on the belly of a pig.


PUSH
FOR
HELP​
Someone mentioned a few pages ago.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Obviously these videos are for Benot ^_^


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Altintop said:


> In this picture of the new video I can clearly read "Y2J".


..A tree?


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgyJsaXuOxg

I've got a 60' Inch TV, so it was easier to stop but I noticed something during the last video last night. It's easier to see playing, rather then to stop it.

Around the :15 to :18 mark you can see the silhouette of Jericho with his arms outstretched in his signature pose, upside down in the water. Right when the little boy says "To reclaim what is his."

Am I fishing for this one? (no pun intended) Maybe but it's certainly appears he's in there.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^its a tree


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ToddTheBod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgyJsaXuOxg
> 
> I've got a 60' Inch TV, so it was easier to stop but I noticed something during the last video last night. It's easier to see playing, rather then to stop it.
> 
> Around the :15 to :18 mark you can see the silhouette of Jericho with his arms outstretched in his signature pose, upside down in the water. Right when the little boy says "To reclaim what is his."
> 
> Am I fishing for this one? (no pun intended) Maybe but it's certainly appears he's in there.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


>


Yeah, that's what I'm looking at.

It looks a lot better in motion, as I said before.

Remember, I said it was upside down.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Altintop said:


> In this picture of the new video I can clearly read "Y2J".




Oh God.... i'm not sure than the WWE creative are clever enough to make a cryptic messages with a stupid tree....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


>


Its look like something diving into the water.... Making a splash? Changing WWE landscape forever.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

...A TREE?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think - It's Vince bringing back Undertaker, to take out C.M Punk.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maple leaf disappearing = Canadian = Jericho?


----------



## haribo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The End Begins?

It's Kratos! :mark:


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Monda(Y)...(2)nd day...(J)anuary. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Miamixdwade3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IT'S THE RETURN OF THE IATOLA OF ROCK AND ROLLA


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So, let's go back to the 4th promo for a second:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvoZa0aKmP0

The boy says: "The question arose: When shall things be and what shall be the signs of my coming? The answer is when she tell us. She holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth. From when I beckon her, I will return to reclaim what is mine, and things shall never be the same again."

So...who is this "HER" he is referring to?


----------



## Miamixdwade3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He is refering to the little girl in the vignettes.. lol


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Miamixdwade3 said:


> He is refering to the little girl in the vignettes.. lol


I understand that, but who does the little girl represent? The boy represents whoever is coming back, but who does she represent?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That's why I think it's Vince, coming to take out Punk, with the Undertaker.


----------



## Mikey2690

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Up until last week I had been leaning to Taker or one of the McMahons. After the last couple of promo's im almost certain its for Jericho now. TBH whilst it'd be good to have him back I don't see me getting all suicidal like the rest of you if it isn't him.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, I think the little girl is hugely symbolic but I cannot think of what she represents. 

"She holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth." I'm sure these promos are for Jericho, but how does that line have any connections to Jericho?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I laughed like nothing else when I saw that tree thing, but when you watch in motion it isn't actually that far fetched, especially the way the 2 comes into picture.

Don't know what I'm looking at in that water picture though, lol.


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Undertaker is a possibility. McMahons most likely though now. 
Jericho is a dead on no. Its a swerve to make you people think its him. But it just isn't. which is sad.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hate to bring this up - but has anyone notice that the last video (especially) when they show the stairs, looks a lot like Sting's TNA debut promo..? 

Not saying it's Sting, lol. Just saying that the WWE is trying to tease us with that.


----------



## LILESSS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IMO If it isn't Jericho the WWE have gone to alot of effort to give the impression it was him. So whoever it is better be fucking good.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just like the 2-21-11 promos, they made a lot of effort to make it look like Sting.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not once have I thought it was Sting while watching these.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Watch it be Taker and the girl is McCool.


----------



## Humph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone find it a bit stupid to mention that it was trending?


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Just like the 2-21-11 promos, they made a lot of effort to make it look like Sting.


yes, because it WAS for Sting originally.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LILESSS said:


> IMO If it isn't Jericho the WWE have gone to alot of effort to give the impression it was him. So whoever it is better be fucking good.



Chances are it's not going to be anyone that people weren't expecting. We have already been down this road with the 2/21/11 promo. That seemed hyped to the moon only for it to be Taker which Undertaker of course is considered big, but certainly was probably hyped a little more than it should be considering a lot of people's expectation level for Sting.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


>


Ha!

Precisely.


----------



## BC Hunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Another kid next door (none of the two mentioned before) told me that at 0:31, u can see jericho with his arms stretched in the centre of the tree's trunk*


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Shane McMahon isn't the slightest bit dark so I don't see why you'd rule out Jericho, especially when every source is saying he's the guy. And yeah, I know "sources lol", but it still makes sense that it's Jericho.
> 
> Shane doesn't even make sense, he was never a full time wrestler and he's not involved in WWE any longer. They could not possibly cover it up if it was him too, it would be too difficult.


Whether a character is/was dark or does not mean it can or cannot be him/her. Any character can return in a new light, be it as a darker character or a reinvented version of his/her former self. 

These vignettes do not have to be for a wrestler. They could be the anonymous GM, or yes even Shane. Some of the things we have seen/heard here could be perceived to fit a new darker Shane McMahon character. 

-a power shall come
-2nd day of January (Shane's last say with the WWE was January 1st 2010)
-familiar force
-claim what is his
-it begins (the shane mcmahon era bgins ?)
-to claim what others (anonymous gm, triple h, john lauriniaitis) have taken
-she holds the mystery to my rebirth/when i beckon her (she could be stephanie who is the executive vp of creative, thus she has the power to return his character to tv when he beckons her)
-control (control of the wwe)


Chris being crossed out on that book in the 5th video could be a way of saying it is not Jericho, as by the time of the 5th video Jericho was the one most commonly thought to be who these vignettes were made for.

Not saying it is Shane, but there is a way to perceive that these are meant for Shane returning to TV. Also Shane does not have to quit any of his current work or return to working for WWE in any capacity other than as a TV character for this to be him. It could simply be as a TV character and maybe even only a short term deal (though Mania or Extreme Rules) before he leaves yet again only to make rare cameos after that.

And FWIW I think Shane could be easier to cover up than Jericho. It could be that only Vince, Steph, Dunn and Gewirtz know who the vignettes are for.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


> I understand that, but who does the little girl represent? The boy represents whoever is coming back, but who does she represent?


I'm pretty sure he said she tells whenever the guy is coming back.


----------



## BC Hunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*in that video those two kids remind me of Dexter and DeeDee from Dexter's lab.

btw, check 0:31
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IZFtM45bk7M#t=31s*


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it turns out to be people will end up disappointed saying that i expect it to be jericho and it comes right at the end of Raw when CM Punk has just retained the title and comes up on the titantron


----------



## Lien

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Probably already been covered, but I have to laugh at people who are so sure of their own theory on who it is that they don't dare give another person's opinion one second's thought.

Open your minds people. None of you actually know who it is, it's all speculation and looking to put together some clues. I think it's Jericho, but that's based on my own interpretation of the series of vignettes (which, by the way, have been very well executed, a big thumps up, WWE). I'm not going to say "lol this is clearly jericho, how can you all not see it's clearly him lololol" because I'd be being a knob. Embrace each other's ideas, open your mind.

As an aside, I seem to remember the clock in the 6th and (presumably) final video was hovering around the 11 o' clock position. That's when Raw is coming to an end in Eastern Time, right? Maybe signalling when we'll see Jericho? I dunno, just think the time might have some significance.


----------



## BC Hunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*At 0:39, that kid looks like Y2Junior

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IZFtM45bk7M#t=39s*


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the kid at the end somehow remind me of today jericho i don't know if anyone can see this too


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I guess ppl don't like my Undertaker looking for Punk, idea ?


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Pretty sure it's Jericho anyway, the timing of the promo and the emphasis on the globe kinda made me think that.. Can't wait til next Monday 

Oops- been mentioned.. never mind.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Anyone find it a bit stupid to mention that it was trending?


Yes. This bothered me. You go to the trouble to make it so that it appears these videos are not produced by the WWE, never mention it anywhere on screen.. but then you slap it on the trending feed?


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe kinda gave it away as to it being Jericho "Best in the World" and all that.

So it looks like it'll be Punk beats Ziggler and then lights go out countdown begins...


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

where did y2j say he was touring?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The globe could quite easily resemble Punk though if you're going down the "Best in the World" road.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Heel Cena!


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

To all the people saying they see faces/etc/etc/etc/etc in trees, bridges and god knows what else, enjoy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareidolia

Now you can get treated.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> The globe could quite easily resemble Punk though if you're going down the "Best in the World" road.


Exactly! People are so quick to assume it's Jericho because of that. Also because apparently WWE must have searched around looking for a kid who looks like Jericho to act in the videos :no:


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

oh my god people are putting more thought into these videos than the WWE did.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still wondering why people think it's Jericho... These kinds of promos will never be for him.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It probably is for Jericho but I saw somewhere they were considering bringing in HBK to referee a supposed match between Taker and HHH at WrestleMania XVIII. What if, and this is just a wild guess, as good as any, but what if this leads to the return of Shawn Michaels? Just my two cents on the matter, but yes like many other I too think that this has Jericho written all over it.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> The globe could quite easily resemble Punk though if you're going down the "Best in the World" road.


This is exactly why I think its hinting towards a Punk/Jericho feud. It fits perfectly with the "Taking back what is rightfully his" line.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Yes. This bothered me. You go to the trouble to make it so that it appears these videos are not produced by the WWE, never mention it anywhere on screen.. but then you slap it on the trending feed?


I agree, it bothered me as well. It was just stupid really it shouldnt be mentioned at all. Showing it on the trend thing was just really dumb. 

I'm still surprised at all the people thinking this is Y2J, i really dont think it is. I'm almost certain its the McMahons at this point. The promos revolve around authority and control, and the woman is controlling the 'rebirth', what woman would control Jerichos rebirth? 

that been said if its not Vince, Shane or Steph, then i dont see it been anyone else but Jericho


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

@IAmJericho Chris Jericho
Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions. I'm done w WWE. Deal with it


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

.. Instead of looking at trees and bushes for proof can someone actually focus on the things that are there and obvious.


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It'd be funny if it was the undertaker. haha


----------



## Bolanboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Sykova said:


> @IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions. I'm done w WWE. Deal with it


@IAmJericho Chris Jericho
Hey Internet...Im a heel. Heels lie, therefore if I say something boastfully and reneg on it, it's not an official stipulation. Smarten up!


----------



## Maveo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone try and get a good clear of the person walking in the mirror when they show the stairs. And zoom in.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would be fuckin awesome if its jericho and he comes out with "enemy" as his theme...id MTFO

It would be fuckin awesome if its jericho either way


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Props to WWE for keeping this rather tight-lipped. Six days out I'm surprised who it is isn't confirmed.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i know wwe always pretend that certain past stories never happpened but do you think if jericho does return he will address the anoynomous GM thing and it would play some part on his return?


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Spoiler: IT BEGINS Person next week



According to a source within WWE, former star Chris Jericho, who has been highly rumored to be the 1/2/12 "arrival" set for Raw next Monday night, will indeed be in Memphis, Tennessee, from January 1st to the 3rd.

Although this does not confirm or deny that Jericho will be on Raw this Monday night, WZ has learned that he will fly into Memphis, the site of next week's Raw, some time on the first of January, and leave on the third, making it a definite possibility that he could appear on Raw, which is being broadcast from The FedEx Forum.



Source: WrestleZone
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247137-exclusive-where-will-chris-jericho-be-next-monday-night

If it's not him, can't wait after the show when WrestleZone reports "Plans Changed" 8*D


----------



## Derry White

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HHH coming back to take control of the WWE. Should be back from injury now

Anyone else hear footsteps in the latest video, Undertaker?

Best promo from the WWE in years though


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A properly executed Doomsday 2012 prophet gimmick would be incredible and the WWE could build it up all year since the world conveniently doesn't end until December 21st. 8*D


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Honestly, Jericho could be telling the truth, that Chris Jericho isn't returning to WWE. Maybe he comes back using his real name, Chris Irvine. Or, maybe he returns as a whole new character.

My other vote would be one of the McMahons returning to take control of the company. Although, if that were the case, I think something would have been foreshadowed with the Laurinaitis character by now.


----------



## roberta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

a lot of fans will vomite in their mouth when the old taker is coming back, specially when they were expecting chris jericho


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But how about if it is Undertaker with Vince, to take out Punk ? That would be cool.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bolanboy said:


> @IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Hey Internet...Im a heel. Heels lie, therefore if I say something boastfully and reneg on it, it's not an official stipulation. Smarten up!


well that is peculiar.


----------



## Derry White

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jericho stance?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But why does the boy seem scared ?


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Derry White said:


> Jericho stance?


I think all she's really doing is skipping. Besides, the arms need to be higher.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> But why does the boy seem scared ?


someone said that the girl might represent the wwe and the boy jericho who does not want to be in the wwe
but the wwe keeps on following and he runs away


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After the last video, I'm thinking it could be Vince returning next week. The line "the powers that be will be shifted", or something like that, makes me think that Vince is returning to take over from Laurinaitis, and Steph will be returning as well to announce his return, or rebirth as the video says. Towards the end of the video, you could hear the girl saying "a force shall arrive". It wasn't the boy because it sounded more like a girl, so the girl represents Steph, and the boy represents Vince. Those two are the force, returning to take over the WWE again. Not to mention, but these videos almost make it seem like the landscape of the WWE will be changing. 

I also still think the videos are for Jericho. In the last video, the boy looks almost like a younger version of Jericho. Not to mention, but the "do you understand?" line at the end tells me it could be Jericho. Perhaps, like the 2-21-11 promos were for both the Undertaker and HHH, maybe these videos are for three people....Jericho, Vince, and Steph. Vince and Steph returning to take back control of the WWE, and Jericho returning to go after Punk and the WWE Title. I could be stretching it a bit, but you never know.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gosh, I hope we don't get another Triple vs Undertaker, at Mania....ugh


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*How people are saying these are still for Jericho is beyond me . It's UNDERTAKER folks , no ifs no buts , these promos are nothing to do with Jericho i'll explain why. The GLOBE is obviously a reference to the end of the world , the reason it's spinning is because spinning to an end !! . The clock is also counting down ,and it's counting down until the FORCE arrives something Chris Jericho is not , Taker is a force and that word is synonymous with him. Vengeance , destruction words used in this promo that in no way shape or form you can associate with Jericho he has been a cowardly heel not a powerful 1. This last promo is entitled " The End Begins" this is Takers last run folks i've said it numerous times , the end is beginning on his illustrious career. This last promo is very Taker esque with the creepiness , and the eerie music . He is coming is also on the chalk board , c'mon guys does any one remember " i'm scared , he's here " ? . As for the do you understand being similar to Jericho's do you understand me , the line has nothing to do with that , the line's meaning is I can't help you anymore because he's coming . These promos make us feel like we should be scared because of the person coming, has anyone ever been scared of an impending Jericho arrival?. "A force shall arrive , the powers that be shall be shaken" can anyone here associate that line with Y2J ? Also at the end of the promo after the end begins is shown , it sounds like a gong going off not your typical Taker gong but a gong none the less , there's also a hymn being played and I guarantee that's Taker's new entrance music . I'm not a Jericho hater and I know my comments won't be liked , i'll be told can you not see the Y2J in the tree lol , but i'm a Taker fan and have been for years and I know when something screams of the deadman !!!! *


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

im gonna laugh when Y2J shows up next week, mostly due to the fact that you guys are thinking too much over this shit


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *How people are saying these are still for Jericho is beyond me . It's UNDERTAKER folks , no ifs no buts , these promos are nothing to do with Jericho i'll explain why. The GLOBE is obviously a reference to the end of the world , the reason it's spinning is because spinning to an end !! . The clock is also counting down ,and it's counting down until the FORCE arrives something Chris Jericho is not , Taker is a force and that word is synonymous with him. Vengeance , destruction words used in this promo that in no way shape or form you can associate with Jericho he has been a cowardly heel not a powerful 1. This last promo is entitled " The End Begins" this is Takers last run folks i've said it numerous times , the end is beginning on his illustrious career. This last promo is very Taker esque with the creepiness , and the eerie music . He is coming is also on the chalk board , c'mon guys does any one remember " i'm scared , he's here " ? . As for the do you understand being similar to Jericho's do you understand me , the line has nothing to do with that , the line's meaning is I can't help you anymore because he's coming . These promos make us feel like we should be scared because of the person coming, has anyone ever been scared of an impending Jericho arrival?. "A force shall arrive , the powers that be shall be shaken" can anyone here associate that line with Y2J ? Also at the end of the promo after the end begins is shown , it sounds like a gong going off not your typical Taker gong but a gong none the less , there's also a hymn being played and I guarantee that's Taker's new entrance music . I'm not a Jericho hater and I know my comments won't be liked , i'll be told can you not see the Y2J in the tree lol , but i'm a Taker fan and have been for years and I know when something screams of the deadman !!!! *


This.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Yes. This bothered me. You go to the trouble to make it so that it appears these videos are not produced by the WWE, never mention it anywhere on screen.. but then you slap it on the trending feed?


I disagree, the WWE could just be showing us what is actually trending, to the casual viewer they just see something that is likely trending, the videos are It_begins so that is what is trending, they have no way of knowing WWE is pushing the term, it just shows up as a term that's actually trending.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> I disagree, the WWE could just be showing us what is actually trending, to the casual viewer they just see something that is likely trending, the videos are It_begins so that is what is trending, they have no way of knowing WWE is pushing the term, it just shows up as a term that's actually trending.


Although the only time the WWE points out what is trending, it's always WWE related stuff?


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hopefully it's Jericho because i'd like to see him at Mania preferably against Punk. Something tells me it could be Mcmahon bringing back the attitude era though. He comes back and has a new outlook on things and shakes the whole scene of the WWE. That'd be pretty cool i think at least its a possibility. Everyone who says they're 100% sure its this person or that person is a jackass. If you're right its by chance not because you have some insider information or some other bullshit. It's funny how people think they know and when they're wrong they'll never admit they were. I'm hoping its not Taker because i dont want to see Taker vs Triple H 3. Granted it would be a good match but i just want to see someone else besides Trips


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For those of you who like analyzing the videos for "clues", here's yesterday's video in slow motion; it lasts about 6 minutes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNu7kvkTGZQ

You're welcome.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sorry if already discussed. But what does it say on the paper at 1:27?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really don't know how people are saying it's the McMahons when the videos really don't make sense for a McMahon return of any kind.

Like I said about Taker, the obvious hint would have been dropped last night if it was his and it wouldn't have interrupted Punk either.

It's Jericho.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> I really don't know how people are saying it's the McMahons when the videos really don't make sense for a McMahon return of any kind.
> 
> Like I said about Taker, the obvious hint would have been dropped last night if it was his and it wouldn't have interrupted Punk either.
> 
> It's Jericho.


Maybe it's Taker going after Punk..??????


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> I really don't know how people are saying it's the McMahons when the videos really don't make sense for a McMahon return of any kind.
> 
> Like I said about Taker, the obvious hint would have been dropped last night if it was his and it wouldn't have interrupted Punk either.
> 
> It's Jericho.


There are things in the videos that can be linked to the McMahons. The vocabulary makes the person who's returning seem like someone who's smart, it's a boy and a girl(so it could have been shane/steph) and if they were ever gonna have a hype video for a McMahon, they'd make it the talk of the entire WWE Universe.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Remind me why Jericho would be going after Punk?

I thought Orton took him out.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> Remind me why Jericho would be going after Punk?
> 
> I thought Orton took him out.


I agree, for some reason people seem to think Y2J has something against Punk and wants to go after him. I dont know where that idea has come from to be honest, probably him just saying 'best in the world' has people thinking Jericho hates Punk which is stupid


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Maybe it's Taker going after Punk..??????


I hope not. Their 2009 feud was horrible and their HIAC match was one of the worst HIAC matches I had ever seen. Punk didn't even go over in the slightest and it began is midcard purgatory phase until this summer. Plus, if Taker is coming back it'll be for Triple H, period. Hell, Kane would be more likely for Taker than Punk.



dxbender said:


> There are things in the videos that can be linked to the McMahons. The vocabulary makes the person who's returning seem like someone who's smart, it's a boy and a girl(so it could have been shane/steph) and if they were ever gonna have a hype video for a McMahon, they'd make it the talk of the entire WWE Universe.


Jericho's vocabulary is superb as well. Maybe I could see a joint effort by Jericho and the McMahons but them solely? Nah, I really don't think so. Shane isn't coming back anytime soon and Steph has already shown up. Vince did too, right?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It would be Vince bringing in Taker, to take out Punk.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One person's analysis after the 12/19 aired last week. Source: NoDQ.com



> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Next Monday he will return at 11:02?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the girl is Punk - Punk decides whether Jericho comes back ??


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J can feud with Punk but have a match with Orton (and win/at least look strong) or even take Orton out but then he'd come back wanting revenge. They would just leave it and hope everyone forgets about it, lol. This is the WWE, remember!


----------



## MCote900

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *How people are saying these are still for Jericho is beyond me . It's UNDERTAKER folks , no ifs no buts , these promos are nothing to do with Jericho i'll explain why. The GLOBE is obviously a reference to the end of the world , the reason it's spinning is because spinning to an end !! . The clock is also counting down ,and it's counting down until the FORCE arrives something Chris Jericho is not , Taker is a force and that word is synonymous with him. Vengeance , destruction words used in this promo that in no way shape or form you can associate with Jericho he has been a cowardly heel not a powerful 1. This last promo is entitled " The End Begins" this is Takers last run folks i've said it numerous times , the end is beginning on his illustrious career. This last promo is very Taker esque with the creepiness , and the eerie music . He is coming is also on the chalk board , c'mon guys does any one remember " i'm scared , he's here " ? . As for the do you understand being similar to Jericho's do you understand me , the line has nothing to do with that , the line's meaning is I can't help you anymore because he's coming . These promos make us feel like we should be scared because of the person coming, has anyone ever been scared of an impending Jericho arrival?. "A force shall arrive , the powers that be shall be shaken" can anyone here associate that line with Y2J ? Also at the end of the promo after the end begins is shown , it sounds like a gong going off not your typical Taker gong but a gong none the less , there's also a hymn being played and I guarantee that's Taker's new entrance music . I'm not a Jericho hater and I know my comments won't be liked , i'll be told can you not see the Y2J in the tree lol , but i'm a Taker fan and have been for years and I know when something screams of the deadman !!!! *


some of this stuff could still point to Jericho...

Globe---Best in the world at what he does
Clock----Jericho Debut with a countdown, entrance starts with a countdown, and returned with a countdown
Vengeance----PPV that Jericho became the first undisputed champion, always if you dont think Jericho has a vengeful side you should watch his rivalry with HBK in 2009, also his attack on ric flair before wrestlemania when he had a fued with the legends.
He's Coming----In his return to save us the promo would flash "second coming", in the last promo this past monday the chalkboard said "He's Coming"


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JimmyYawz said:


> Next Monday he will return at 11:02?


I think the clock stating that time is just indicating that we've arrived at the 11th hour (final week) before the return at 12:00. It's symbolic that 2011 has come/is comming to a close and that 12:00 represents the new year, the return itself and the date January 2, 2012 (1/2/12).


----------



## Maximum007

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The boy and girl indication is The Undertaker and Michelle Mcool.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What city are they in next Monday? I hope Y2J gets a massive reaction.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rated R™ said:


> What city are they in next Monday? I hope Y2J gets a massive reaction.


Memphis, I believe.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Memphis, Tennessee


Hey, winning


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How are Memphis crowds?


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cookie Monster said:


> How are Memphis crowds?


Pro Jerry Lawler


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Atleast they have good Wrestling tradition so they'll know who to Cheer/Boo....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it is, is going to get a massive reaction, all returns normally do, Even Kevin Nash did.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would love to see Y2J back, but these promos, in my opinion, doesn't point to Jericho, they have nothing to do with him, they don't resemble him. The promos are dark, mysterious, scary and sad, while Jericho was cocky, arrogant, full of himself etc..., the characteristics of the promo doesn't fit Jericho one bit. If I was away from wrestling for like 3/5 years and somebody showed me this promo I would never said it was meant for Jericho.

I think it's either The Undertaker or the McMahon's.

With this said, I have a feeling I'll be wrong in the end.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can see it not being Y2J just because i dont think wwe are that smart with there promo's


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The return of the Spirit Squad, to help Dolph win the WWE title.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

@ people who say that the vids are to dark for jericho

didnt he say he will only come back with a new gimmick
he has had king of the world
best in the world
and now end of the world 
so why not 
and i cant think of any one who those vignettes fit more


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Still don't think its Jericho. Determined to stick by it. If Jericho did return, he'd be after Cena, seeing as that's the guy who last interacted with him etc.

It's a force. It's more than one person, gotta be. Vince, Steph + Brodus, who knows...

Cena Heel turn perhaps, Dolph vs Punk, Brodus comes out with John Laurenitus, Brodus screws Punk, Cena tries to come to rescue but then lays out Punk and forms an alliance with Vince and Brodus. 

I REALLY DONT KNOW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nba2k10 said:


> Hey, winning


....what?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bubzeh said:


> Still don't think its Jericho. Determined to stick by it. If Jericho did return, he'd be after* Cena,* seeing as that's the guy who last interacted with him etc.
> 
> It's a force. It's more than one person, gotta be. Vince, Steph + Brodus, who knows...
> 
> Cena Heel turn perhaps, Dolph vs Punk, Brodus comes out with John Laurenitus, Brodus screws Punk, Cena tries to come to rescue but then lays out Punk and forms an alliance with Vince and Brodus.
> 
> I REALLY DONT KNOW.


pretty sure it was orton
and orton is on smackdown 
and as you might have noticed wwe tends to forget storylines etc


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vince, Undertaker and Cena, as the new Ministry of Darkness.


----------



## jc3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).

It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.

Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).

Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.

The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.

I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.

Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.


----------



## brandiexoxo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).
> 
> It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.
> 
> Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).
> 
> Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.
> 
> The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.
> 
> I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.
> 
> Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.


Very nice post!!! I think this is the most logical scenario  Nice work.


----------



## jc3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



brandiexoxo said:


> Very nice post!!! I think this is the most logical scenario  Nice work.


Thanks, this is pretty much what I've thought for a few weeks, with some additional points from the more recent videos. Some of the stuff posted in this thread has been incredibly stupid.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's a freakin Jericho Stephanie Alliance..It was mentioned with TWO people..when SHE gives me a sign..Pretty obvious


----------



## Xyron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).
> 
> It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.
> 
> Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).
> 
> Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.
> 
> The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.
> 
> I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.
> 
> Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.


A BIG bunch of rep coming your way. Nice post.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another thing I thought of when the promo came on or interrupted CM Punk is not only saying that it's Jericho but it could also mean that Jericho wants people to notice who the "Best in the World" moniker should actually belong to and he wants everyone to focus on him and not Punk. So, that could also be why the promo came on when Punk was on the screen.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).
> 
> It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.
> 
> Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).
> 
> Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.
> 
> The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.
> 
> I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.
> 
> Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.





*You're missing something , did 1 promo not say " when shall my arrival be , she holds the key to my re-birth ?" so by your logic that Punk's the girl , does this mean CM Punk is going to announce Jericho's arrival ? You mention Jericho's catchphrases , what about the words vengeance ,destruction ? have they even been associated with Chris ? Ok so by your theory Punk STOLE Jericho's ideas/gimmick , so is WWE going to book PUNK 2ND face of the company ( VERY DEBATABLE ) out to be a thief a HEEL type charachter? ,also have Jericho go over Punk who they've been building for months? , so that leaves Y2J to come back and lose " THE BEST IN THE WORLD " to Punk . *


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RYGm_z73Vas/TbSna_Qn99I/AAAAAAAAATc/qWGo-4RD2ak/s1600/corp_800.jpg


----------



## jc3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DoubleAwesome said:


> It's a freakin Jericho Stephanie Alliance..It was mentioned with TWO people..when SHE gives me a sign..Pretty obvious


It doesn't matter that the video shows a girl. It is the most simple way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the video the character of Punk is played by a she. Hence Punk being in the ring at the end of Raw will be the signal for Jericho to return. It wouldn't be the first time a female was used to confuse the audience (see The Rock's return). 

The action's of the girl in the video do not match Stephanie. Stephanie has not copied Jericho's work, been in the spotlight or taken the ball and ran with it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"HE IS COMING"

not they.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> It doesn't matter that the video shows a girl. It is the most simple way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the video the character of Punk is played by a she. Hence Punk being in the ring at the end of Raw will be the signal for Jericho to return. It wouldn't be the first time a female was used to confuse the audience (see The Rock's return).
> 
> The action's of the girl in the video do not match Stephanie. Stephanie has not copied Jericho's work, been in the spotlight or taken the ball and ran with it.




*You're missing something , did 1 promo not say " when shall my arrival be , she holds the key to my re-birth ?" so by your logic that Punk's the girl , does this mean CM Punk is going to announce Jericho's arrival ? You mention Jericho's catchphrases , what about the words vengeance ,destruction ? have they even been associated with Chris ? Ok so by your theory Punk STOLE Jericho's ideas/gimmick , so is WWE going to book PUNK 2ND face of the company ( VERY DEBATABLE ) out to be a thief a HEEL type charachter? ,also have Jericho go over Punk who they've been building for months? , so that leaves Y2J to come back and lose " THE BEST IN THE WORLD " to Punk .*


----------



## jc3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *You're missing something , did 1 promo not say " when shall my arrival be , she holds the key to my re-birth ?" so by your logic that Punk's the girl , does this mean CM Punk is going to announce Jericho's arrival ? You mention Jericho's catchphrases , what about the words vengeance ,destruction ? have they even been associated with Chris ? Ok so by your theory Punk STOLE Jericho's ideas/gimmick , so is WWE going to book PUNK 2ND face of the company ( VERY DEBATABLE ) out to be a thief a HEEL type charachter? ,also have Jericho go over Punk who they've been building for months? , so that leaves Y2J to come back and lose " THE BEST IN THE WORLD " to Punk . *


Punk is played by a girl in the video and is therefore referred to as "she". I'm fairly sure it said "she will signal my arrival/rebirth". The signal could be Punk winning a match, or picking up the mic, rather than announcing Jericho's return. Yes, those dark words don't really fit with Jericho but a new gimmick is a strong possibility based on past comments by Jericho. Punk doesn't have to be booked as a thief, it can be portrayed so that Jericho is whining about things being stolen from him in the same way that heels often moan about how they lost a match, claiming the defeat was unfair when they lost cleanly, or lost despite cheating themselves. The audience understands that heels lie. No reason why Punk can't beat Jericho at WM, which storyline wise would make his best in the world claim legitimate. Jericho is known for wanting to put younger talent over so I see no reason why he wouldn't put Pubk over. Having Punk win his WWE title match at WM against a veteran would be a continuation of his build.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).
> 
> It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.
> 
> Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).
> 
> Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.
> 
> The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.
> 
> I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.
> 
> Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.


Good points, make sense, I really hope it's Jericho man, I'm starting to mark already.


----------



## Slapstick

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gonna be Jericho just because one of the places mentioned in the video was in Jericho. Also the you stole my ideas with Punk as the girl fits even better because of the notebook with Chris crossed out like she has stolen his book... duh, duh, duuuuuuuuuuh!


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> Punk is played by a girl in the video and is therefore referred to as "she". I'm fairly sure it said "she will signal my arrival/rebirth". The signal could be Punk winning a match, or picking up the mic, rather than announcing Jericho's return. Yes, those dark words don't really fit with Jericho but a new gimmick is a strong possibility based on past comments by Jericho. Punk doesn't have to be booked as a thief, it can be portrayed so that Jericho is whining about things being stolen from him in the same way that heels often moan about how they lost a match, claiming the defeat was unfair when they lost cleanly, or lost despite cheating themselves. The audience understands that heels lie. No reason why Punk can't beat Jericho at WM, which storyline wise would make his best in the world claim legitimate. Jericho is known for wanting to put younger talent over so I see no reason why he wouldn't put Pubk over. Having Punk win his WWE title match at WM against a veteran would be a continuation of his build.



*By Jericho complaining then he's a cowardly heel once again, not the dominant force portrayed to arrive in the WWE next week . What you've said is good but IMO it doesn't match with the promos of the returning superstar .*


----------



## jc3:16

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *By Jericho complaining then he's a cowardly heel once again, not the dominant force portrayed to arrive in the WWE next week . What you've said is good but IMO it doesn't match with the promos of the returning superstar .*


He doesn't have to be a cowardly heel to complain. Dominant heels have complained in the past, as recently as Mark Henry in fact. Another way of looking at it, Jerucho could simply be hyping himself up as dominant. Heels are known to exaggerate their abilities. I really think what I've said matches the story in the promo's but of course it's all our own opinions.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the clock is ticking ....if it is jericho this gon be good


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm definitely leaning towards Jericho but I don't think it's Taker.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I Can't wait for next week. A supposed Jericho return is great news. I will be disappointed if it is Undertaker. There is no point in bringing him back yet, wait until after EC.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I can't see Ziggler winning the WWE Champion.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Your guys arguments on why it's Jericho makes sense but I think it's Taker.

We now know that "It begins" means the "The End Begins" If this is Taker's last Mania you know they'd hype the f*ck out of it.

They talk about what's rightfully his, and he's taking it back. WRESTLEMANIA. The girl could be Rock v Cena, and how it's overshadowing the streak.

When I see he's coming and hear a force shall arive you just don't think Jericho.


----------



## OJA20

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GillbergReturns said:


> Your guys arguments on why it's Jericho makes sense but I think it's Taker.
> 
> We now know that "It begins" means the "The End Begins" If this is Taker's last Mania you know they'd hype the f*ck out of it.
> 
> They talk about what's rightfully his, and he's taking it back. WRESTLEMANIA. The girl could be Rock v Cena, and how it's overshadowing the streak.
> 
> When I see he's coming and hear a force shall arive you just don't think Jericho.


It's so obvious I didn't think about it.. Possible explanation right here. 

Y2J or Taker seems to be the main debate here, would love it to be Goldberg, Shane or someone unexpected just to troll IWC. 

Personally think it's Jericho.


----------



## malcolmx

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> I Can't wait for next week. A supposed Jericho return is great news. I will be disappointed if it is Undertaker. There is no point in bringing him back yet, wait until after EC.


This. Makes sense if it is either Y2J or Shane/Steph , really hope it Y2J Vs Punk At Mania it would be mind boggling.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Jericho with TNA talent. Doesn't look like he is coming back. 

It's not Jericho.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ Christian is in that photo too and he was on WWE television 8 days ago. Doesn't prove anything.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Jericho with TNA talent. Doesn't look like he is coming back.
> 
> It's not Jericho.


That guy on the right of that photo is called Jay Reso, better known as Christian. 

A WWE EMPLOYEE.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



IAmNotAJ said:


> ^ Christian is in that photo too and he was on WWE television 8 days ago. Doesn't prove anything.


Well aware he was in the photo too. My point was that he's busy living life, and I don't think he has any desire to come back to wrestling. He's been doing stuff with his band non stop as of late. 

Not to mention Undertaker's in one of the videos...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its going to be Johnny Ace to troll everyone.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Jericho with TNA talent. Doesn't look like he is coming back.
> 
> It's not Jericho.


Hate to go off topic but how fucking awesome would that stable be in the wwe? I mean seriously I would mark out so hard id piss my pants

Back on topic, I still after all these weeks think it's a combination of the McMahons coming back, and after watching wrestle mania X7 earlier, I sure as hell hope it is too! Always been a Shane mark so would love that. These promos have had such build up I feel they are too big for just Jericho to come back and that's it, then just feud with Punk. I feel it could be landscape changing in the long run. Well hopefully anyway


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Regardless of who it is, it'd be awesome if the two kids in the videos actually show up at RAW prior too the mystery being revealed


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Well aware he was in the photo too. My point was that he's busy living life, and I don't think he has any desire to come back to wrestling. He's been doing stuff with his band non stop as of late.
> 
> Not to mention Undertaker's in one of the videos...


Referencing Jericho's commitment to Fozzy is a much more convincing argument than that photo was. But I checked the Fozzy website (http://fozzyrock.com/tour.aspx) and I can't see any dates scheduled in the near future...

I hope your not referencing that blur on the bridge, that you've convinced yourself looks like American Badass Undertaker.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Its going to be Johnny Ace to troll everyone.


LOL! All I'm gonna say is, thank god Vince Russo isn't in charge of this angle.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't know who it is but it is certain that he or they will be after Pun k as all other top guys like cena,trips,orton,taker are either unavailable or not present.

That actually makes it more hard to sum up the answer.If you go by my logic then the WWE is trying and testing Punk at Cena's position.And this feud will whoever it is should be big enough for punk to get that amount of attention.So I will say it's a stable with some big name.

And on a side note it is not taker as it is too early for him to return and they already have a dark character in Kane and it will be pointless and hard to book them at the same time as Kane needs more of sinister feel now as he has just returned and what will taker do during all this time?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



deatawaits said:


> I don't know who it is but it is certain that he or they will be after Pun k as all other top guys like cena,trips,orton,taker are either unavailable or not present.
> 
> That actually makes it more hard to sum up the answer.If you go by my logic then the WWE is trying and testing Punk at Cena's position.And this feud will whoever it is should be big enough for punk to get that amount of attention.So I will say it's a stable with some big name.
> 
> And on a side note it is not taker as it is too early for him to return and they already have a dark character in Kane and it will be pointless and hard to book them at the same time as Kane needs more of sinister feel now as he has just returned and what will taker do during all this time?


I disagree that it's too early for Taker to return. He doesn't have to return for 1 match and that's it. Triple H has unfinished business with Taker and if they choose to go a different route for WrestleMania 28 then Taker Trips can have a match beforehand to wrap that rivalry up.

Kane and Taker have co existed for 15 years. I'm sorry I don't get that point at all. It's not difficult at all. Undertaker - Triple H, Kane - Cena. No need for them to interupt each other's business.

There's holes in the Jericho storyline too. It's going to be a weird build. Typically WWE would hold the returning wrestler to the Rumble (Cena, Edge) then you can immediately get to the build. Under this scenario. Jericho interupts Punk, but Punk feuds with someone else while Jericho goes to the Rumble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think Jericho makes the perfect sense in the end. Through the whole video packages, the message is that Jericho is coming back to take what he feels has been stolen from him ("Best In The World", WWE Championship, spotlight in the main event, etc.) 

If it had been Taker, the hints would have been obvious as day but there is still doubts, as shown here. Plus, is Taker even ready to come back since recent news and photos show otherwise?


----------



## Venomous

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just watch, it ends up being the return of............. Eugene


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GillbergReturns said:


> I disagree that it's too early for Taker to return. He doesn't have to return for 1 match and that's it. Triple H has unfinished business with Taker and if they choose to go a different route for WrestleMania 28 then Taker Trips can have a match beforehand to wrap that rivalry up.
> 
> Kane and Taker have co existed for 15 years. I'm sorry I don't get that point at all. It's not difficult at all. Undertaker - Triple H, Kane - Cena. No need for them to interupt each other's business.
> 
> There's holes in the Jericho storyline too. It's going to be a weird build. Typically WWE would hold the returning wrestler to the Rumble (Cena, Edge) then you can immediately get to the build. Under this scenario. Jericho interupts Punk, but Punk feuds with someone else while Jericho goes to the Rumble.


Yes they have co existed for a long time but now Kane is in atop story line which can have a huge effect(i.e Cena heel turn)he is like a monster a preacher of dark side.And WWE needs Taker on Raw to sell his feud at Mania.Kane needs build he needs to be showcased as a ultimate dark power in kayfabe that even Cena couldn't surpass and 'taker's health is not even near being good enough for him to go continuously three months.He is a huge selling point of Mania and WWE will try their best to make sure he is available for the event.And bringing him this early and having him in a filler feud can be dangerous.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



deatawaits said:


> Yes they have co existed for a long time but now Kane is in atop story line which can have a huge effect(i.e Cena heel turn)he is like a monster a preacher of dark side.And WWE needs Taker on Raw to sell his feud at Mania.Kane needs build he needs to be showcased as a ultimate dark power in kayfabe that even Cena couldn't surpass and 'taker's health is not even near being good enough for him to go continuously three months.He is a huge selling point of Mania and WWE will try their best to make sure he is available for the event.And bringing him this early and having him in a filler feud can be dangerous.


TheEndBegins.

On the reverse side though this might be Taker's last run. If that's the case WWE is going to try to make it special. It's not going to be a 5 week build with no contact beforehand like last year.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Get ready guys. :mark:


----------



## RVD 1010

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm just going to throw this one out there - whether it has anything to do with it, I don't know - it's just a thought I had.

I remember a week ago, someone mentioned something about the name Chris being crossed out on the book, and that he would just be 'Jericho'. I was thinking that he would start announcing himself as such "I am Jericho..." or something, which as we know is his Twitter name - a tie in to how we first got the links to the videos, the WWE Trending display.

Again, no idea if that really means anything, though.


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Basically Confirmed next monday via ............com 

"According to a source within WWE, former star Chris Jericho, who has been highly rumored to be the 1/2/12 “arrival” set for Raw next Monday night, will indeed be in Memphis, Tennessee, from January 1st to the 3rd.
Although this does not confirm or deny that Jericho will be on Raw this Monday night, reports indicate that he will fly into Memphis, the site of next week’s Raw, some time on the first of January, and leave on the third, making it a definite possibility that he could appear on Raw, which is being broadcast from The FedEx Forum."


This isn't even debatable anymore, it's Jericho. There's a better chance of Hornswoggle beating the great Khali without any outside interference than there is of Jericho not being the one introduced next week. Me hoping for WWE throwing us a curveball has been all, but eliminated.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

By the way, wasn't Jericho a few months back subtly complaining about people stealing his moniker, moves, and attitude anyways?


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> By the way, wasn't Jericho a few months back subtly complaining about people stealing his moniker, moves, and attitude anyways?


Winning sup bro, Wanna have another argument lol?


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here is what I've made of it after watching all six videos (This is just my opinion, I do not claim to have any inside knowledge):

The young boy in the video is being manipulated to get across the message. He could possibly represent the WWE. The young girl represents the manipulator (IMO The Undertaker). 

1st promo - It Begins. This represents the start. This is The Undertaker's warning to the WWE. "shut thy doors" "punish the meak" "familiar force" all phrases that are aimed at scaring the universe. The creepy whispering in the background also point to 'Taker.

2nd promo - Second. This is the second warning. Hints here include the phrases "destruction". "they shall not escape" as reference to the way 'Taker plays mind games with his opponents. Trapping them in his world almost. Again note the creepy whispering. But the big hint to me here is at the end of the video, when the kids are not there one minute and then the next they suddenly arrive in the shot as if they were teleported there. Lights go out. Nobody in the ring. Lights come back on. 'Taker standing in the ring. How many times have we seen that?

3rd promo - Look Within. IMO the point of this video is to tell the viewer to listen to the words being spoken. Ignore the objects you see. Swings, Balls, Clocks. It is set in a school, they are just random shots of what seems to be an abandoned school. They are not relevant. The only things relevant are the ways in which the kids are behaving and the words we hear. These words are not being spoken, they are thoughts. You don't see the kids lips move. Not once. Look within the thoughts to find the answers. The boy writes as the girl plays. However the girl checks what the boy is writing to make sure it is what she wants him to write. She is manipulating him into doing the work, whilst checking up on him. The boy gets sent to the corner. This could be punishment/time off from doing the work or perhaps a signal that the boy is no longer needed. Whilst in the corner, the girl goes over to the boy to make sure "he'll do better this time" almost. Again note how things are appearing and disappearing. The swings move but nobody is on them. All things which point to forces: very Undertaker-like. Again - Creepy whispering in background.

4th promo - Control. This video is all about how the girl (The Manipulator - 'Taker) is the one who controls the arrival on RAW. She (the manipulation, aka 'Taker) is the one who decides when 'Taker shows up and what he does and who he does it too. "As he sat upon the mount, the question arose, when shall things be? & what shall be the sign of my coming? The answer - when she tells us, she holds the mystery of my arrival, my re-birth etc ..." fairly self explanatory. Towards the end of the video, you see the girl chasing after the boy? Watch how the boy runs - definitely looks to me as if he is running away from something. With her skipping behind. He is scared. Because the arrival dawns closer. The force is becoming a more prominent part of the videos as the return gets closer. The boy, who was used to set the tone, is becoming a less prominent part of the videos and more scared.

5th promo - Prophetless. No talking from the boy here. He is first seen standing in the corner, as if he is no longer needed. As if he is being punished. As if he has failed. The girl walks up to his book and pushes it off the desk. Because what is in it is no longer needed. "I cannot help you anymore, do you understand?" What I came up with was this - the girl (remember the manipulator) is telling the boy that she no longer can tell him what to say. He is prophetless. She no longer needs him to say anything. This is why he is in the corner. The girl is ready to arrive, the boy is not needed. 

A prophet is some kind of inspiration, a speaker, a predictor, motivator whatever. In this video the boy is without his prophet. He is no longer being manipulated, instead he has been sent to the corner.

6th promo - The End Begins. Represents the end of the world/end of the WWE (but in reality, most likely the beginning of the end of 'Taker. ie/ his last run as a WWE superstar). Again you see the girl pushing the note book off the table. This picks up from the last promo. To me, this promo seems to be a re-cap of the first five. It starts off with the boy talking. You see the boy almost crying. He looks disturbed in the corridor. He seems frightened. The girl, meanwhile, is in the background laughing, watching, manipulating. The clock represents the progression of the timeline of the previous five promos. The globe is "the end of the world". You see objects appearing and disappearing. Then the girl begins to talk, mirroring the words the boy says at the beginning of the last promo. Coincidence? Probably not. As, afterall, the girl is the one making him say the words in the first place. 

The fact that they interrupted CM Punks promo means nothing. They've also interrupted matches not involving Punk. The week before it was Del Rio's entrance. Nobody is going to find a face in a bridge, Y2J written in the mud or in a tree, nobody saw the Undertaker in one of the videos either. The 'maple leaf' is another example of an appearing/disappearing object. If that is supposed to represent a Canadian wrestler, how come it says the word 'American' on the clock in the 6th promo? They are there to throw you off. Your just looking for stuff which isn't there because you want it to be. The Powers that be does not have to refer to upper management. It can be anything - champions, legends, top superstars. 

Take this how you wish, you may just think it's another whack theory but to me it kinda makes sense. Maybe not 100% accurate, but could be some insight into why it is the Undertaker (or, at least, IMO). Either way, its better than looking for faces in bridges.

I gave thought to it being Vince, but then I decided that the boss shows up when he pleases to drop bombshells, doesn't need these promos. I doubt very much the promos are for Vince. Same goes for Shane and Steph. The main attraction to these is that in the video there is a young boy and a young girl. This promo is for a returning superstar, IMO The Undertaker.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™;10799833 said:


> By the way, wasn't Jericho a few months back subtly complaining about people stealing his moniker, moves, and attitude anyways?





> On a related note, during his entrance on Superstars, Mason Ryan came out to the stage and turned his back to the crowd, raising his hands in the air as he looked up to the Titantron. A fanshowed Chris Jericho this on Twitter, saying Ryan was stealing Jericho’s entrance, and Jericho replied that Mason had “no respect.”


Most of his animosity has been pointed in Punk's direction, though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thought so. Even more proof. Even though that was at Ryan, it's the basis of what these videos mean.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fantasy booking a bit here, but remember the debuts of The Outsiders and The Radicalz? Everyone thought they were still in the "other" company and showed up to invade. Perhaps the boy is Vince and we are meant to believe the girl is Dixie. Vince returns with a group of (now former) TNA guys to take control of the WWE.

Who from TNA is available right now?


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still trying to figure out if the people saying they could see Undertaker's face by the bridge are serious or not.

I'm almost 90% sure it's Jericho at this point, but I wouldn't be disappointed if it was Undertaker.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I sure as hell will be disspointed if it's Taker, Jericho is coming!


----------



## Suckerpunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone noticed any significance with regards to the water in the videos? It's something I can't help but dwell on. There seems to be a lot of focus on moving water especially. Also, in the last promo, the camera zooms in on the globe and each time it does it seems to be showing an ocean. 
It may be nothing at all but may be noteworthy. 

Although I really do believe it's Jericho, I really don't get the whole girl symbolising Punk thing although everything else ties together. I certainly don't think it's Taker and I reckon if it's a McMahon, then it's Shane. 

Even before the It Begins videos, I had a feeling about Shane coming back claiming he was sick of being in the shadow of his sister/HHH. I reckoned he was the one behind Nash being brought back to attack HHH, Using Laurenaitis to hide behind. At this point, Punk was also involved in the storyline, claiming the whole conspiracy theory stuff, playing the Austin/anti-hero role. It reminded me a bit of the Greater Power storyline.

Anyway...

In the videos, it looks to me like as time goes on, the girl becomes more dominant over the boy. She is taking centre stage, perhaps claiming the boys share of the attention/spotlight/organisation. Which is also quite true regarding Shane/Stephanies relationship with the WWE. Shane could be the one controlling John Laurenaitis, getting rid of HHH who's pretty much en route to claiming Shanes legacy? All of the other McMahon-esq stuff has already been highlighted so there's no point in rambling on about it. 

Still, I hope it's Jericho and reckon most of the clues point towards him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anybody calling this predictable, especially ones who have posted in this particular thread, and boring is lolworthy.

I think and pretty much know it's Jericho but a swerve is possible.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The talk about water is a good point..

It's obviously Batista, redebuting with his Leviathan gimmick from OVW.


----------



## Nas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still gunning for McGillicuty.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

By the way, whether it's Jericho or Taker, it'll be their final run with the WWE. I think Jericho wants to return for one last run for the fans to see him one more time and Taker is explanatory since he doesn't have many years yet.


----------



## WhyYyYy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone else find it weird that Skip has been having dark matches before Raw and Smackdown this week? Especially with the weird Tweets he left...


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Perhaps Sheffield will be involved with Jericho (if it's him) but surely these videos can't be for him on his own. Although his tweets have been weird.


----------



## FF6Setzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Perhaps Sheffield will be involved with Jericho (if it's him) but surely these videos can't be for him on his own. Although his tweets have been weird.


Well, he's been back doing dark matches for several weeks. Perhaps he really is part of this angle somehow. Plus, with the announcement that Brodus is coming next week as well...

Perhaps we've got the potential for a little stable!

I'm hopeful.

This does put an interesting idea forward though. What if this stable of Sheffield/Brodus/Jericho attacks both competitors during the Punk/Ziggler match on Monday? Would that be the beginnings of a Ziggler turn even?


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Chris Jericho > Punk*

- Shameless Pandering (Running around the ring on last weeks Raw trying to get a bigger reaction, demanding that the WWE Universe get their say).
- Hypocrite (Wants what's best for the industry yet degrades wrestlers who've dedicated their lives attempting to elevate the business (Promo with Miz & ADR).
- Whiner (Whined about his shortcomings to get an opportunity).
- Stealer (Stole Jericho's gimmick for 1999).

*CM Punk > Chris Jericho*

- Leaves The Business (ala Rock).
- Fails at other projects and has to return (debatable, DWTS, Game Show Host 'Downfall')
- Never actually saved anymore (contradiction?)


There is quite a bit for them to work with, but I hope it's not in line with the predictable talking points I highlighted above, I sincerely hope Jericho starts his own stable. That would be epic.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Jericho returns and that's IF (85% if) I think he should return as a fulltime Wrestler for at least a year run considering it's probally his final run. He's already in his early 40's and he doesn't seem like one of those guys who will be Wrestling in there early 50's or anything Ric Flairish so I'm hoping for a long final run. I actually wouldn't mind if they extended Jericho to be a fulltime Wrestler on the roster for the next couple of years before eventually retiring. I would be kind of disappointed if he just retired straight after WrestleMania but at the same time I just want to see him back Wrestling regardless of when he leaves. Even though I'm expecting and also hoping he puts over CM Punk at WrestleMania, I still think he can have the best run of his career if he builds enough momentum and has a creative enough character. 

There's so many talented guys on the roster he he can have potentially great feuds with and also give a nice rub to as well. Not only being a huge fan of Jericho but I want him back because I think he can be very very valuable to the company and I want him working fulltime for hopefully two years before he returns back to his band. His band is already improving as I type and I'm sure he wants to be fully committed to his band for once and call it a Wrestling career so let's take advantage of when we actually have such an amazing veteran performer on the roster. Get it done WWE and I'm looking foward to seeing Jericho return on 1\2\12 or else I'll be quite frustrated considering all the build and teases of Jericho return and feud with Punk.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't Worry JBL_Wrestling_God, they wouldn't be building Jericho's return up so well if he was only going to return for a few months. I would say another 3 year run will just about do it for him.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> Don't Worry JBL_Wrestling_God, they wouldn't be building Jericho's return up so well if he was only going to return for a few months. I would say another 3 year run will just about do it for him.


That's exactly what I'm hoping for but it seems like he's really committed to Fozzy and has long term goals and plans with them. That's the only thing I can see holding him back from making an extended run but I hope he goes for it because his days in the Wrestling business will not last forever while music goes on and on and on.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They're making it really obvious that it's Chris.
They're setting up the championship match and everything for next week.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

When it said "force" I knew it wasn't for Jericho


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Come to think of it it wouldnt even make sense for it to be Jericho. 

He is not threatening, nor is he a destructive force who will bring the end of the world. 

It's 60% Undertaker, 30& Vince/McMahons, 9% Jericho, 1% someone else.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> Come to think of it it wouldnt even make sense for it to be Jericho.
> 
> He is not threatening, nor is he a destructive force who will bring the end of the world.
> 
> It's 60% Undertaker, 30& Vince/McMahons, 9% Jericho, 1% someone else.


As long as that 1% isnt Brodus or Skip ill be happy.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> Come to think of it it wouldnt even make sense for it to be Jericho.
> 
> He is not threatening, nor is he a destructive force who will bring the end of the world.
> 
> It's 60% Undertaker, 30& Vince/McMahons, 9% Jericho, 1% someone else.


End of the world = End of CM Punk (Best in the World)

That was easy.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still say it's Jericho

this
http://www.google.com/search?q=do+y....,cf.osb&fp=d6b7c50fe1987ca1&biw=1261&bih=625

and
http://www.google.com/search?q=do+y....,cf.osb&fp=d6b7c50fe1987ca1&biw=1261&bih=625


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gotta be Braden Walker.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am hoping for Jericho but I am far from sold on it being him. I am going to be pissed though if it is Skip Sheffield. The crowd will go more silent then when Mexican JBL won MITB. He has been gone for sixteen months and was only on Raw for three so to do this big thing for him would be stupid.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it does turn out to be Sheffield then i kinda feel this would of been a waste of 2 months of build. To hype a guy who did nothing when he was on TV in 2010 to build to a return were he will end up doing the same makes no sense to me.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> End of the world = End of CM Punk (Best in the World)
> 
> That was easy.


Maybe. Or maybe not. 

It is actually "end of the world as you know it". Could it mean the world we know now ? The one where Triple H is COO and John Laurinaitis is the interim General Manager. 

It could signal the return of Shane and/or the anonymous GM. Or the new GM (remember when Triple H was removed Vince said the Board of Directors would be looking for a new GM).


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> End of the world = End of CM Punk (Best in the World)
> 
> That was easy.


Vince and Undertaker to take out Punk.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It has to be someone good, and the only two people it can be is Jericho or The Undertaker in order to meet what I'd define as 'good'. In fact, I'd argue that if it turns out to be Taker, whilst it will be pretty cool, it will still be very "we've seen this before".

I just really hope it is Jericho and they have a big flashy return for him.


----------



## Kaneses

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what a waste if its Jericho kinda sucks if its Undertaker their is no way its Skip Sheffield

it would be nice if the story went the girl is dixie carter and the boy is sting telling her he cant help her anymore like he has been forever


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It isnt Skip, Skip will return soon, but not as the Main man in this promo, I would imagine he will continue to do dark matches and maybe superstars until after WM, and then get a big push on a one of the main shows Smackdown or Raw.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott_HKR said:


> It has to be someone good, and the only two people it can be is Jericho or The Undertaker in order to meet what I'd define as 'good'. In fact, I'd argue that if it turns out to be Taker, whilst it will be pretty cool, it will still be very "we've seen this before".
> 
> I just really hope it is Jericho and they have a big flashy return for him.


Would Paul F'N Heyman count as good ?


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Punk beats Ziggler.

Starts to celebrate

one last it begins promo interuppts him

lights go out

Countdown from 10.

BOOM, Jericho. Can't wait, it better not be fucking Taker.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But if it is Jericho, then he's most likely facing him at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## NickTheViper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


>


Sure as hell will love that, it should just be Cm punk in place of Cena


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My prediction.

Brodus debuts. Skip will interfere and make everyone think the promos were for him. 

Title match to end raw, Punks wins. Then Boom....Breaks the walls down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Pfft its Rey Mysterio, returning to take his place of being the only masked wrestler in the wwe.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> But if it is Jericho, then he's most likely facing him at the Royal Rumble.


Nope. Jericho will likely be entered into the Rumble if it is him and be one of the final four, possibly even winning. BUT they will keep them apart and instead do the slow build towards a WM match.


----------



## CMPunkMark85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the problem with jericho returning is that theyre going to throw him into a feud with Punk. Punk is starting a VERY good program with Ziggler in the last week or two, and I fear that putting Jericho in the middle of the WWE championship picture because of who he is will be more detrimental to the long-term progress that can be made than it would anything else.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My prediction:

About 1000 more people will post their same "prediction" before 1/2/12:
1. Punk/Ziggler match
2. Video
3. Countdown
4. Jericho entrance
5. IWC bitching.

Okay, I added that last one, but seriously, its getting boring reading the same exact post over and over again in this thread.

Besides, 1/2/12 isn't even about Jericho. I already posted what it is, but my posts got buried under 400 pages of the same Jericho post.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Again since when is Jericho considered to be a _force_? And what does the little girl have to do with him?


----------



## Proph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl is Punk. Jericho is a force, of course he is. "A familiar force is returning" we all know Jericho so yeah...

@Zach: I can't wait until you're wrong.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JakeC_91 said:


> Pfft its Rey Mysterio, returning to take his place of being the only masked wrestler in the wwe.


That would be even funnier if Kane wasn't around.


----------



## Smash

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Idk who it is, but I sure won't be missing RAW. Hoping it's Jericho.


----------



## CMPunkMark85

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Marv95 said:


> Again since when is Jericho considered to be a _force_? And what does the little girl have to do with him?


its fine that you think this way, but have you another acceptable translation of these videos that hasnt been posted yet?


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

jercho never considered to be a force but maybe if he is the one returning he won't be alone or atleast he won't return as a wrestler only maybe his return has somethibng to do with the GM role


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

11:03pm


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Globe spin represents Best in the world
The last video the last words are "Do you understand" , short for "Do you understand what Im saying to you right now"

Last video image


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think people are looking too hard for the '2' and 'J'.

The only thing WWE intend to show is the 'Y' (which is all over the videos as far as I can see, esp the last 2). But the 2 and J just come from '2nd January', I reckon.

But even then, I'm not altogether certain. I reckon it's Y2J and 'she' is Steph. They'll battle Punk (and JL - TEVPOTRATIGMOMNR) for power in WWE. I feel that somewhere along the line Cena will become involved in this (not necessarily before Mania) and they'll form a heel stable of some kind. The 'end of the WWE' will beckon, only to be ended by whoever the up-and-coming face will be.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> End of the world = End of CM Punk (Best in the World)
> 
> That was easy.


That doesn't even make sense. Although it's better than seeing Y2J in trees or Taker's face in a bridge.

This whole thing is the start of a new storyline not just someone returning I think (and hope). 

At this point I think it could even be a group of people coming back. 

Also The End begins next Monday maybe we wont see everyone that is a part of this until later.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*




some said it is taker sign but clearly it isn't


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> some said it is taker sign but clearly it isn't


ministry of darkness


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Bwwhahahahahaha 

It's Jeff Hardy! Lol dirtsheets...


- Super Luchas Magazine out of Mexico, which has been a credible source in the past, has started the rumor online that current TNA star and #1 contender to their World Heavyweight Title Jeff Hardy is the man behind WWE’s cryptic January 2nd, 2012 videos and that Hardy will make his return to WWE soon.

Per The Wrestling Observer


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Bwwhahahahahaha
> 
> It's Jeff Hardy! Lol dirtsheets...
> 
> 
> - Super Luchas Magazine out of Mexico, which has been a credible source in the past, has started the rumor online that current TNA star and #1 contender to their World Heavyweight Title Jeff Hardy is the man behind WWE’s cryptic January 2nd, 2012 videos and that Hardy will make his return to WWE soon.
> 
> Per The Wrestling Observer



IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE.


----------



## Brye

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Bwwhahahahahaha
> 
> It's Jeff Hardy! Lol dirtsheets...
> 
> 
> - Super Luchas Magazine out of Mexico, which has been a credible source in the past, has started the rumor online that current TNA star and #1 contender to their World Heavyweight Title Jeff Hardy is the man behind WWE’s cryptic January 2nd, 2012 videos and that Hardy will make his return to WWE soon.
> 
> Per The Wrestling Observer


:lmao Jesus.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Come on guys. Jericho said back in November that he'd be working in Hawaii on January 2. Jeez. 

Has anyone tried going to http://www.itbegins2012.com? Turns out all of this 'End of The World' stuff is just coincidently being associated with CM Punk in relation to the whole 2012 contraversy. I like how they managed to use only 1's and 2's in the date to relate to December 21, 2012. It does fit within a wrestling gimmick, but if we are known as the 'Universe', and the world is WWE, and CM Punk is the best in that world...then...yeah I'm rambling. This is pointless.

I do like the idea of a prohpet gimmick for Jericho though.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Stephanie and Jericho.


----------



## Batman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still thinks it's Vince. From what the kid is saying it sounds like he's coming back to take control of the company. And it sounds like the intro the his theme at the end of the second video. But really I'm just hoping it's not a let down. It's been a while since I've been this excited about wrestling.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My dream woud be a stable consisting of...Vince, Steph, Jericho, Clay, Sheffield and Johnny Ace/Otunga.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Bwwhahahahahaha
> 
> It's Jeff Hardy! Lol dirtsheets...
> 
> 
> - Super Luchas Magazine out of Mexico, which has been a credible source in the past, has started the rumor online that current TNA star and #1 contender to their World Heavyweight Title Jeff Hardy is the man behind WWE’s cryptic January 2nd, 2012 videos and that Hardy will make his return to WWE soon.
> 
> Per The Wrestling Observer


And that would have been my biggest splooge of 2012. _If_ Hardy never went back to TNA, stayed home and just let his legal shit play through, his name would have been one of the top names speculated in this thread.


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Globe spin represents Best in the world
> The last video the last words are "Do you understand" , short for "Do you understand what Im saying to you right now"
> 
> Last video image


Really? I think the picture is a bit stretching it....:lmao


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striketeam said:


> Its Stephanie and Jericho.


I would mark the fuck out!!


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have a feeling ItBegins isn't going to get revealed this RAW for some reason


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If people are saying Stephanie and Jericho, could it be that after Punk retains the belt against Ziggler, Stephanie comes out after and let out her true colors against Punk for everything that happened this Summer (thus her brief appearances) and thus summons Jericho to End Punk's "Best In The World" and run him out of the WWE for good?


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> If people are saying Stephanie and Jericho, could it be that after Punk retains the belt against Ziggler, Stephanie comes out after and let out her true colors against Punk for everything that happened this Summer (thus her brief appearances) and thus summons Jericho to End Punk's "Best In The World" and run him out of the WWE for good?


That's very much possible. I like it!!!


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

At the end of the last promo the girl/boy think it's the boy says 'Do you understand?' isn't this a classic jericho line ?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Amber B said:


> And that would have been my biggest splooge of 2012. _If_ Hardy never went back to TNA, stayed home and just let his legal shit play through, his name would have been one of the top names speculated in this thread.


Don't blow your load early, I always say.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™;10802671 said:


> If people are saying Stephanie and Jericho, could it be that after Punk retains the belt against Ziggler, Stephanie comes out after and let out her true colors against Punk for everything that happened this Summer (thus her brief appearances) and thus summons Jericho to End Punk's "Best In The World" and run him out of the WWE for good?


It's possible. I mean, I figure they're going to reveal who Johnny Ace is texting eventually. (unless it takes a turn for the worse and ends up on Anonymous Raw GM blvd)


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why are people even speculating this. The words, boy or girl and the symbloism dont matter. The only thing that matters is that it says y2j in a tree fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That would also explain who Johnny Ace has been texting and talking to on the phone.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Last night, I had a dream Jericho returned and came out to this:






Kind of fitting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao

Oh shit, Jericho trying to one up Punk and steal his ROH song.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striketeam said:


> Its Stephanie and Jericho.


I would mark out if it was those two! But it seems people are forgetting about HHH. It's not like were suppose to forget steph and HHH are married so there lies the question "Why would steph help and side with jericho instead of her husband?"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be HHH and Punk have to make another alliance, only this time HHH turns on Punk.

Which would suck at this point.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whatever it is, I'm freakin' stoked. 1/2/12 could mark a monumental shift for the WWE product.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Y2Joe said:


> Last night, I had a dream Jericho returned and came out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of fitting.


I was thinking more:






:mark:


----------



## JoeCool1980

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What about Edge? I know he is retired medically but I remember HBK being retired for his back and he came back. Edge and Punk to me would be just as good as Punk/Y2J.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Honestly, he's fine with Break the Walls. Maybe the OG version, but it's a GOAT theme.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Edge. Is. Not. Coming. Back. He. Legit. Has. Retired.

God, people still think he's coming back to wrestle and it's all kayfabe?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only thing I still don't really understand about Jericho returning is what he's going to do until WrestleMania. Unless they plan on just having Punk\Jericho start there feud at Royal Rumble and continue it on til WrestleMania but then it wouldn't be as special. I want to see Jericho return and call out Punk but I don't really want them to actually get in the ring together until WrestleMania. Will they be able to keep Jericho busy until then though? and with who?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really do not know who it is, but y2J is probably favorite. I am really excited for next weeks raw though. I can see Punk beating Dolph celebrating then......IT BEGINS!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The only thing I still don't really understand about Jericho returning is what he's going to do until WrestleMania. Unless they plan on just having Punk\Jericho start there feud at Royal Rumble and continue it on til WrestleMania but then it wouldn't be as special. I want to see Jericho return and call out Punk but I don't really want them to actually get in the ring together until WrestleMania. Will they be able to keep Jericho busy until then though? and with who?


This is what I feel too. This is a Mania worthy feud. Its pretty early for him to come back for that. Unless Jericho will be like Rock and not be there all the time. Since hes still doing Fozzy stuff, it will work. I know he has a Summer tour to prepare for as well so Jericho wont even be back for good regardless.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The only thing I still don't really understand about Jericho returning is what he's going to do until WrestleMania. Unless they plan on just having Punk\Jericho start there feud at Royal Rumble and continue it on til WrestleMania but then it wouldn't be as special. I want to see Jericho return and call out Punk but I don't really want them to actually get in the ring together until WrestleMania. Will they be able to keep Jericho busy until then though? and with who?


WWE typically brings the returning wrestler back at the Rumble (Edge, Cena). Then you go full speed into the feud.

You're right that it would make for an awkward month. Jericho returns cuts a promo on Punk, but Punk fights someone else at Rumble while Jericho is busy with the Rumble.

I'm starting to think Brodus Clay is a real possibility too. Vickie Guerrero could be the she, and after Punk defeats Ziggler she calls him out to clean house.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Perhaps what they have planned is for Jericho to call him out next week and then continue to cut promos on Punk regarding the whole 'end of world' thing. He doesn't get a title shot as CM Punk would already be booked at Royal Rumble to defend his title so Jericho just decided to be a royal rumble entry and WINS it. This way the feud wont last as long like it's dragged out and it will set everything up perfectly. I think the most likely scenario is Sheamus winning the royal rumble but now that Randy Orton is injured this opens up the chances of a Jericho rumble win. If you think about it...it's a very realistic and likely scenario to happen.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder if they will tie in the Anonymous Raw GM storyline, the texting that Johnny Ace has been doing, and even the part when Cena was seen coming out of Stephanie's office.

The WWE can go big here. I hope they don't stumble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A Jericho/HHH/Steph/Ace/Cena alliance? Wow, an entity for sure.

I agree with JBLWG, though. The timing is awkward from January 2nd to Wrestlemania. How can they keep the heat for the Punk/Jericho match if Jericho comes back three months early?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> If people are saying Stephanie and Jericho, could it be that after Punk retains the belt against Ziggler, Stephanie comes out after and let out her true colors against Punk for everything that happened this Summer (thus her brief appearances) and thus summons Jericho to End Punk's "Best In The World" and run him out of the WWE for good?


Why would Stephanie run for help to a man she doesn't even like to ask him to do something her husband already did the first time around? Steph summoning Jericho, who was never a force to be reckoned with in any of his runs tbh, to come in and take out Punk makes zero sense yet people seem to come to this conclusion a lot. Why wouldn't she just call on HHH to beat Punk again since he is, you know, her husband and all? 

The last 2 promos lead me to believe it's Jericho but I don't think Steph has anything to do with it. She doesn't fit in at all. The little girl in the promos is a metaphor for something or simply a red herring that has no meaning a la the Nexus bigger picture that never was.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> A Jericho/HHH/Steph/Ace/Cena alliance? Wow, an entity for sure.
> 
> I agree with JBLWG, though. The timing is awkward from January 2nd to Wrestlemania. How can they keep the heat for the Punk/Jericho match if Jericho comes back three months early?


Cena could cause havoc til Rock returns again and whoops his ass


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well I didn't say Steph was going to be involved. I'm purely betting is Jericho alone but I asked the hypothetical question.

And it wouldn't be far off since Steph and Jericho have both partnered up before and Steph could say HHH has been weak in handling the threat that is CM Punk, therefore Jericho comes to do it and undermines HHH. Then HHH heel turn. Or Jericho/HHH feud. Or blah blah blah.

I don't think Steph comes in with Jericho but it wouldn't be far off.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



doyousee? said:


> Come on guys. Jericho said back in November that he'd be working in Hawaii on January 2. Jeez.
> 
> Has anyone tried going to http://www.itbegins2012.com? Turns out all of this 'End of The World' stuff is just coincidently being associated with CM Punk in relation to the whole 2012 contraversy. I like how they managed to use only 1's and 2's in the date to relate to December 21, 2012. It does fit within a wrestling gimmick, but if we are known as the 'Universe', and the world is WWE, and CM Punk is the best in that world...then...yeah I'm rambling. This is pointless.
> 
> I do like the idea of a prohpet gimmick for Jericho though.


Actually on his twitter he stated that the Hawaii trip is cancelled.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

More than likely a coincidence BUT....Fozzy's Official Facebook page just posted the following....

"This week on The Rock Of Jericho, Chris Jericho of the *WWE Universe* guest is Brann Dailor from Mastodon! He'll discuss playing 3 countries in one day, their new record and... BAGUETTES!! All this and much more maximum rockicity this Saturday, Dec 31 at 5pm EST on Sixx Sense XM164 or or iheartradio App (type in Sixx Sense)"

If Jericho doesn't want to be "associated" with the WWE anymore, then why did his band page refer to him as a member of the WWE Universe?

Not to mention...Chris Jericho still has an Official WWE Facebook page that is ran by WWE officials, that is still updated on a regular basis. Why would the WWE still run an Official Facebook page for a defunct WWE Superstar?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-Jericho-WWE-Universe/8122075826?sk=wall


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Actually on his twitter he stated that the Hawaii trip is cancelled.


Out of all the tours....the one on January 2nd gets cancelled. If it's not Jericho then that's an unbelieveable coincidence. I'm pretty sure everything Jericho says Wrestling related on twitter is complete bullshit since it doesn't seem like it's all adding up.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> More than likely a coincidence BUT....Fozzy's Official Facebook page just posted the following....
> 
> "This week on The Rock Of Jericho, Chris Jericho of the *WWE Universe* guest is Brann Dailor from Mastodon! He'll discuss playing 3 countries in one day, their new record and... BAGUETTES!! All this and much more maximum rockicity this Saturday, Dec 31 at 5pm EST on Sixx Sense XM164 or or iheartradio App (type in Sixx Sense)"
> 
> If Jericho doesn't want to be "associated" with the WWE anymore, then why did his band page refer to him as a member of the WWE Universe?


It probably doesn't mean anything, but who knows. 

The one thing I love about these promos is that they could still be for just about anyone. Yeah, all signs point to Jericho, but it could be the Undertaker, Vince, Steph, Shane, Brodus, Sheffield, etc. It's not totally clear at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How can it be Sheffield or Brodus? The thing will fall flat on it's face if it occurs because the build is way bigger than those two combined. Plus, it's the Road to Wrestlemania. I doubt we get any fresh faces getting a meaningful push at this time.


----------



## CP Munk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope jericho changes his theme, i've always hated break the walls down.


----------



## liberty_JAC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's William Regal. EPIC WIN. He's returning for what is "rightfully his", i.e., the Raw General Manager position.

I'm gonna mark out like a little bitch when Regal returns to Raw on January 2nd!

SECOND COMING!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CP Munk said:


> I hope jericho changes his theme, i've always hated break the walls down.


wtf how?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



liberty_JAC said:


> It's William Regal. EPIC WIN. He's returning for what is "rightfully his", i.e., the Raw General Manager position.
> 
> I'm gonna mark out like a little bitch when Regal returns to Raw on January 2nd!
> 
> SECOND COMING!


There is plans for Regal to be making a return on WWE television and I'm looking foward to that but not like this. There's no way in hell all this is going to lead to William Regal who hasn't exactly been a credibile character on TV in quite some time. John Lauranatis is doing just fine on Raw as GM at the moment anyway. So if Regal did come back as GM then I'm all for him replacing that stale ass Teddy Long.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

When she says "do you understand" shes talking to us, as if to say - do you understand the video.


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CP Munk said:


> I hope jericho changes his theme, i've always hated break the walls down.


with this one single post, you lost all credibility.

:no:


----------



## liberty_JAC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> There is plans for Regal to be making a return on WWE television and I'm looking foward to that but not like this. There's no way in hell all this is going to lead to William Regal who hasn't exactly been a credibile character on TV in quite some time. John Lauranatis is doing just fine on Raw as GM at the moment anyway. So if Regal did come back as GM then I'm all for him replacing that stale ass Teddy Long.


I was just being facetious anyways; though I would still mark like crazy if it was Regal.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Well I didn't say Steph was going to be involved. I'm purely betting is Jericho alone but I asked the hypothetical question.
> 
> And it wouldn't be far off since Steph and Jericho have both partnered up before and Steph could say HHH has been weak in handling the threat that is CM Punk, therefore Jericho comes to do it and undermines HHH. Then HHH heel turn. Or Jericho/HHH feud. Or blah blah blah.
> 
> I don't think Steph comes in with Jericho but it wouldn't be far off.


If its just Jericho then why put the girl in the vignettes? The only female I can see paired with someone to make him a legit threat is Steph. 

I hope WWE doesn't screw this up, we could have a potentially awesome 2012 in wrestling to look forward to.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JoeCool1980 said:


> What about Edge? I know he is retired medically but I remember HBK being retired for his back and he came back. Edge and Punk to me would be just as good as Punk/Y2J.


do you want Edge to kill himself?


----------



## Kratos22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> Why would Stephanie run for help to a man she doesn't even like to ask him to do something her husband already did the first time around? Steph summoning Jericho, who was never a force to be reckoned with in any of his runs tbh, to come in and take out Punk makes zero sense yet people seem to come to this conclusion a lot. Why wouldn't she just call on HHH to beat Punk again since he is, you know, her husband and all?
> 
> The last 2 promos lead me to believe it's Jericho but I don't think Steph has anything to do with it. She doesn't fit in at all. The little girl in the promos is a metaphor for something or simply a red herring that has no meaning a la the Nexus bigger picture that never was.


I agree with you 100%
I think Stephanie has nothing to do with all this stuff
As you said, the she is just a metaphor


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As many have said, don't look at the girl as a physical representation of a person.

iBeaDom's theory was pretty on point in regards to that.


----------



## just1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striketeam said:


> If its just Jericho then why put the girl in the vignettes? The only female I can see paired with someone to make him a legit threat is Steph.
> 
> I hope WWE doesn't screw this up, we could have a potentially awesome 2012 in wrestling to look forward to.


I think the woman will be Steph, she featured on WWE tv for a while a couple of months ago and hasn't been seen since and I think this is the exact kind of way that they'd re-introduce her to the younger fans.


----------



## Itzvan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The promo is far to dark for it to be Stephanie.

It'll be Jericho, but he'll have to resort back to the early stages of his heel character for it to make any sense. All the videos are so dark.


----------



## Kaneses

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ok if its y2j thin whats with all the stuff for the girl the video even says she holds the key she will tell me and if its y2j she is not Stephanie it dont make since

undertaker once again who is she he has never been with a she as anything even if it is michelle mccool why now would she be in his stable after all this time

yes it could be stephanie and shane she is steph and the boy is shane but why would he be coming to end it all and why would he shake the higher ups he is one

now i hope it isnt skip becouse that is a suck promo for a nobody like him but like the rest of the suck people the she could be vickie and he is skip but why they both suck

idk who he is idk who she is but the best person it could be ever is sting i just hope once in his career we will see sting vs undertaker or even kane what a match and hell why not have goldberg come back what a wwe if they are here.


----------



## dazzy666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rahi said:


> do you want Edge to kill himself?


stole my sig fucka haha

but on topic edge needs to stay safe


----------



## dante1st

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lock this thread guys, I already know who it is.

Heel Cena.

He's returning. Coming to reclaim what's his, etc.

Book it.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Things that are certain:

1 all of this has something to do with punk.

2 It might address Johnny ace's texting thing.

3 He/they will interfere in punk's match next week

4 But He/they will not be feuding right away with punk as Wrestlemania is far away.Means there will be a filler feud

5 It is going to be something big which will have huge influence at Mania

Things that I wish 
1 It's a power struggle 

2 It's a stable

3 It has something to do with ace and trips

4 Trips will be in this feud and will turn heel being the opponent of punk at Mania.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope its the McMahon family. So at the end its HHH/Punk at Wrestlemania. That's what I would like


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JoeCool1980 said:


> What about Edge? I know he is retired medically but I remember HBK being retired for his back and he came back. Edge and Punk to me would be just as good as Punk/Y2J.


No thanks, I'd rather Edge walk around the rest of his life on his own two feet than end up in a wheelchair or possibly even die. He's even said himself that doctors won't ever medically clear him.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's the Ministry of Darkness. The last video had that feel.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl in the promo: "Do you understand"
Jerichos catchphrase: "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now"

Just a thought.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



deatawaits said:


> Things that are certain:
> 
> 1 all of this has something to do with punk.
> 
> 2 It might address Johnny ace's texting thing.
> 
> 3 He/they will interfere in punk's match next week
> 
> 4 But He/they will not be feuding right away with punk as Wrestlemania is far away.Means there will be a filler feud
> 
> 5 It is going to be something big which will have huge influence at Mania


How are ANY of these things "certain"?



Bullydully said:


> The girl in the promo: "Do you understand"
> Jerichos catchphrase: "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now"
> 
> Just a thought.


No offense, but it has been said >9000 times in this thread.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zacharyzblewski said:


> How are ANY of these things "certain"?
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but it has been said >9000 times in this thread.


:lmao IDGAS, Like I'd read through every fucking page in this thread.


----------



## Edgeowns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho has always said when he comes back he wants it to be different. So Monday will be different when he comes back to END the WWE and not SAVE it. OH PLEASE GOD LET IT BE Y2J


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ITS A TRAP!


Remember the women's legs in the brief segment before the rock returned?

Well that women will return to reclaim what is rightfully hers.

.............


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think here is the deal.

The videos are for Chris Jericho because the videos just make sense for him, despite the dark and gloom demeanor behind it. However, if Jericho did not officially sign back with WWE, then the fail safe guy will be Taker to go ahead for Taker/HHH. So if Jericho falls back coming back with the WWE, then Taker would be like "Plan B" and make his return.

That's the only way I can see Taker coming back through these videos.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> ITS A TRAP!
> 
> 
> Remember the women's legs in the brief segment before the rock returned?
> 
> Well that women will return to reclaim what is rightfully hers.
> 
> .............


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ok so maybe this might not have anything to do with the superstar returning on 1/2/12 but its just a random thing to think about 

Following a several year hiatus, “The Informer” is once again featured in WWE Magazine. Though the monthly column largely consisted of made-up stories, it would at times correctly predict future storylines. The feature is now branded as “WWE gossip” and appears to be a mashup of kayfabe and legitimate backstage tales.

* “A source tells us that The Rock isn’t the only Attitude Era Superstar planning to step in the ring in 2012. Hint: There’s an “E” in his name.”


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ok so maybe this might not have anything to do with the superstar returning on 1/2/12 but its just a random thing to think about
> 
> Following a several year hiatus, “The Informer” is once again featured in WWE Magazine. Though the monthly column largely consisted of made-up stories, it would at times correctly predict future storylines. The feature is now branded as “WWE gossip” and appears to be a mashup of kayfabe and legitimate backstage tales.
> 
> * “A source tells us that The Rock isn’t the only Attitude Era Superstar planning to step in the ring in 2012. Hint: There’s an “E” in his name.”


It's STENG! I knew it!

Naah. Chris J*E*richo. Or maybe even Mick Fol*E*y.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Sting......Er.


----------



## BronzyCoder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ok so maybe this might not have anything to do with the superstar returning on 1/2/12 but its just a random thing to think about
> 
> Following a several year hiatus, “The Informer” is once again featured in WWE Magazine. Though the monthly column largely consisted of made-up stories, it would at times correctly predict future storylines. The feature is now branded as “WWE gossip” and appears to be a mashup of kayfabe and legitimate backstage tales.
> 
> ** “A source tells us that The Rock isn’t the only Attitude Era Superstar planning to step in the ring in 2012. Hint: There’s an “E” in his name.”*


Val VEnis! Finally! The legend himself returns!


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Still lol'ing over the guy that spelt out Y2J from the tree.. Pure lulz


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

4 more days. I cant wait. The reaction, good or bad, is going to be so damn funny.


----------



## John Futtbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can someone please take the frame of the water, maple leaf and the swing and highlight something for me. Where the links meet the swing seat, there is an upside down, human-like, arms extended man facade. It resembles Jericho, only upside down. The link behind the piece is in a Y shape. Directly over the maple leaf in the water.


----------



## pewpewpew

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



John Futtbuck said:


> Can someone please take the frame of the water, maple leaf and the swing and highlight something for me. Where the links meet the swing seat, there is an upside down, human-like, arms extended man facade. It resembles Jericho, only upside down. The link behind the piece is in a Y shape. Directly over the maple leaf in the water.


Lol I noticed the same in the latest vid. The rapids that they show 16-17 seconds in, I can see jerichos pose upside down in the water.

Didn't want to say anything though, lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ok so maybe this might not have anything to do with the superstar returning on 1/2/12 but its just a random thing to think about
> 
> Following a several year hiatus, “The Informer” is once again featured in WWE Magazine. Though the monthly column largely consisted of made-up stories, it would at times correctly predict future storylines. The feature is now branded as “WWE gossip” and appears to be a mashup of kayfabe and legitimate backstage tales.
> 
> * *“A source tells us that The Rock isn’t the only Attitude Era Superstar planning to step in the ring in 2012. Hint: There’s an “E” in his name*.”


Tell me something I don't know. Tripl*E* H


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That WWE Magazine hint means nothing.

Und*E*rTak*E*r.

Back to square one.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> ok so maybe this might not have anything to do with the superstar returning on 1/2/12 but its just a random thing to think about
> 
> Following a several year hiatus, “The Informer” is once again featured in WWE Magazine. Though the monthly column largely consisted of made-up stories, it would at times correctly predict future storylines. The feature is now branded as “WWE gossip” and appears to be a mashup of kayfabe and legitimate backstage tales.
> 
> * “A source tells us that The Rock isn’t the only Attitude Era Superstar planning to step in the ring in 2012. Hint: There’s an “E” in his name.”


Raven coming back to lead the Age of the Fall, which starts by Necro Butcher taking out Punk for stealing his name


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> That WWE Magazine hint means nothing.
> 
> Und*E*rTak*E*r.
> 
> Back to square one.


JErry lawler?


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



pewpewpew said:


> Lol I noticed the same in the latest vid. The rapids that they show 16-17 seconds in, I can see jerichos pose upside down in the water.
> 
> Didn't want to say anything though, lol


I saw it too *hangs head in shame*


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ston*E* cold st*E*v*E* austin


----------



## CMPunk #1 Fan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Of course Jerichooo!


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Essa Rios.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mick Fol*E*y


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gillberg.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

so its either EugEnE, Y2J because it said that... in a tree, or Taker because we saw his face in a bridge. THE WORDS DO NOT MATTER PEOPLE


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






:mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I swear that Snitsky theme feels like I'm being pulled underwater by a great white shark.

Snitsky is jaws.

I fucking miss that song. Didn't know it was a remixed version of Brian Pillman's theme.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd love for it to be Jericho, but I think:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its obviosuly Sting, I mean can't anyone see the scorpion on the kids face while the videos are being played. That ginger girl is obviously a scorpion but in human form.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The last promo says 'Do you understand' clearly it chris jericho


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

someone on twitter posted a comment related to skip sheffield twitter account about his debut on january 2 but i can't find it in skip twitter account he has no posts maybe he posted something then deleted as usual


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

do you understand? "YOUR NEXT"

GOLDBERG RETURNS


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Sting, as the boy has a drawing of a scorpion in his notebook and there is also a black baseball in the corner of the room if you look REAL closely. Also, the boy looks like a young Steve Borden.

Discuss my findings please.


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Are we certain it's not Chris Benoit?

wk


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"A.Badass" Undertaker,I was yesterday on rafting with Mark,he told me not to tell anyone


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WHAT IF it's....... Mordecai LMBO! XD


----------



## Red Brood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jc3:16 said:


> I rarely post on here but wanted to give my thoughts. First of all, anyone suggesting Raven, Goldberg, Skip Sheffield, Batista, Lesnar, Kharma etc is trying too hard. They are simply trying to tie something in the video(s) up with an unexpected name, convince themselves it's right while ignoring evidence which proves their wrong (e.g. "returning" or "he") so that they can claim some kind of Internet credit if they turn out to be right (which they won't be).
> 
> It is almost certain to be Jericho. The post made by that guy last week on another site was very good and matches what I already thought. The boy is Jericho and the girl is Punk. That the character is a girl is irrelevant, it is simply a way of distinguishing between the two characters. In the first video, the girl is not there (Punk was not in WWE when Jericho started). Over the videos we see the girl become more prominent and the boy less so. He stands still, facing the wall as if he isn't there (Jericho's time off). Meanwhile the girl becomes the focus and is shown in the light at one point (Punk's rise to the main event and being in the spotlight). We also see the girl copying from the notepad, in other words copying/stealing Jericho's work. He had moaned about this on Twitter, the globe is prominent in the video's and both have regularly called themselves the best in the world. The other object of significance is the ball. The phrase "taking the ball and running with it" is often used in the WWE. At one point the ball has been dropped (Jericho had left) then the girl picks it up. This matches what's happened as Punk has certainly taken the ball and ran with it.
> 
> Some people have viewed the girl and boy as partner's. In the last video the girl is clearly upsetting the boy, suggesting they are rivals and will be fueding. Again this fits in with Punk upsetting Jericho by stealing his work. The girl signalling his return seems to contradict this but it probably just means that Punk will be in the ring when he returns. Jericho debuted by interrupting The Rock and returned by interrupting Orton. He will return by interrupting Punk, probably after the main event of Raw (something the WWE champion is normally in).
> 
> Another point of significance is the language used. Jericho often used 'clever' words and the videos used bits of his catchprahses (never be the same again and do you understand). These catchphrases are used at the end of the videos, just like they would be used at the end of a wrestler's promo.
> 
> The only thing against it being Jericho is the darkness of it but he has always said he would come back with a different gimmick. Also, the darkness could simply represent anger, the boy is clearly angry in the video's and story wise Jericho is angry at him work being stolen.
> 
> I suspect Jericho might have a mini fued with Orton because he got punted out the WWE. This fued will end with Jericho and Orton being the last two in the Rumble and Jericho eliminating Orton in his hometown to win it with massive heat, setting up the WWE title match.
> 
> Slight chance of it being Undertaker but other than the general darkness of it nothing points to it being him and it is too early for Taker to return anyway.


jc3:16
I <3 YOU.
You are almost certainly right. I mean the Jericho/Punk thing was obvious but I fully agree with your Royal Rumble theory. I would never had thought of it that way but it seems just definite now.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

'Familiar force will come back to save us' last year it was 'save us y2j' definitely him


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho, please come back in tights.


----------



## mkh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if its stone cold starting a feud with cm punk i will mark out


----------



## mkh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

actually nobody thinks it cold BE STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN?


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mkh said:


> actually nobody thinks it cold BE STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN?


No, because I'm intelligent. It's Sting.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

does this sign under the water mean anything?


----------



## mkh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> No, because I'm intelligent. It's Sting.


YEA its sting who is right now under contract with tna 
good that someone intelligent gave the right answer.
LOL


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'd mark if it was Dean Ambrose, That would be something special. But we all know it's Sting anyways


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> No, because I'm intelligent. It's Sting.


i think sting is under contract with TNA


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mkh said:


> YEA its sting who is right now under contract with tna
> good that someone intelligent gave the right answer.
> LOL





#1Peep4ever said:


> i think sting is under contract with TNA


My goodness.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> My goodness.


if your being sarcastic you should have put this in your comment
otherwise well you dont seem to be THAT intelligent


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, what Rev said. You guys must've not seen the scorpion on the chalkboard.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, what Rev said. You guys must've not seen the scorpion on the chalkboard.


lol


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Or the fact that "Sting" is the name on the notebook. Or the crow in the trees. Of the surfboard on the beach. Etc. etc.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Personally, I hope it isn't Jericho. He had a big return promo not too long ago. It feels like a waste. Could you imagine this if someone kept leaving the company and getting rehired? Yes, it happens with The Undertaker (appart from leaving), but he can't be on the road and wrestle every month anymore.

I feel it should be kept for someone who's making his FIRST return, or for a debut, or simply if the person has been gone for many years - Could then be for a second return.

If it does indeed turn out to be Jericho, it has to be something huge. It can't just be "Jericho". It can't be a simple gimmick change, altough a stable added could work.

Also, I have never looked at Jericho as a 'force'. So a 'familiar force' doesn't make it seem like it's him. I could be wrong. If WWE feels different, then that's what matters.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> if your being sarcastic you should have put this in your comment
> otherwise well you dont seem to be THAT intelligent


I thought people had the intelligence to understand the sarcasm in the post. I was wrong.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> I thought people had the intelligence to understand the sarcasm in the post. I was wrong.


yeah i read your post with your voice and instantly knew that you were being sarcastic


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> I thought people had the intelligence to understand the sarcasm in the post. I was wrong.


Unrelated, but is that Aubrey in your sig? I'm not talking about the pasted head but the original person.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ABA Undertaker,i've been in contact with Glen Jacobs or "Kane" for u who don't know....I knew he was coming back that 12th December on Raw....IT'S UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> yeah i read your post with your voice and instantly knew that you were being sarcastic


It was pretty obvious.



Choke2Death said:


> Unrelated, but is that Aubrey in your sig? I'm not talking about the pasted head but the original person.


Yes.


----------



## Duberry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> does this sign under the water mean anything?


Our lord and savior Jesus Christ shall return this Monday!!!


----------



## Samuray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You know, when you put sting's face on the symbol of the water, they match up.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Take from this what you will but this is what I saw when I paused the video. Made me shit bricks, yo.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> Take from this what you will but this is what I saw when I paused the video. Made me shit bricks, yo.













girl was holding Sting's head too.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For those saying they see Jericho's pose upsidedown in the water










I see where you're coming from, but it's not uncanny.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Josh Parry said:


> For those saying they see Jericho's pose upsidedown in the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but it's not uncanny.


Looks kind of like longhorns to me. Could be JBL.


----------



## Samuray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*







oh shit, it's sting april 1st.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Samuray said:


>


I was excited that this was legit for a second


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, what Rev said. You guys must've not seen the scorpion on the chalkboard.


That settles it then, How can anyone argue with this.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ugh. I'll feel so disappointed when it turns out to be Jericho.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is what will happen


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> This is what will happen



I LOL'd


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RatedRviper said:


> ABA Undertaker,i've been in contact with Glen Jacobs or "Kane" for u who don't know....I knew he was coming back that 12th December on Raw....IT'S UNDERTAKER!!


People who refer to wrestlers by their real government names annoy.

It ain't big, it ain't clver and most definatley makes the poster come across as an .....

_(left blank incase it offends)_


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^

Replace with this trololol.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just re read Jericho's bio on WWE.com and unless this is a huge Russoesque swerve then I feel pretty certain that it will be Jericho. When you read the bio all you have to do is read the first 2 paragraphs and the last line of the bio to tell it is either him or the WWE is setting us up big time.

If you notice the Rocks bio doesn't even mention his return for Wrestlemania against Cena and many other stars bios are not updated ever, not even when the make appearances. The fact that Jericho's bio mentions anything about a return possibly is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Remember: It's a "force". A force could mean more than one person.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who the fuck is it, it says Y2J in a tree, has takers face in a bridge and a scorpion on a chalkboard.

Maybe its all three?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can someone give me a photo of the scorpion on the blackboard..


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Can someone give me a photo of the scorpion on the blackboard..











LOOK CLOSELY~!


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

this thread has become hilarious


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thank god it's this Monday as I don't think I can take the suspense more longer lol.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If you don't see Taker's face, then you are to lazy to think.


----------



## MM10

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> If you don't see Taker's face, then you are to lazy to think.


As I've said before, I see a face but it doesn't look like Undertaker to me at all. Different nose, different mouth. Its just a random face to throw off the IWC investigators.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Josh Parry said:


> For those saying they see Jericho's pose upsidedown in the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you're coming from, but it's not uncanny.


Hehe, I know it's not there intentionally but you can see it a lot better while the vid is playing over a single pic. Try it out, but yeah I'm smart enough to know it's not anything  That's why I didn't bother mentioning it until someone else did so he wouldn't feel alone lol.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MM10 said:


> As I've said before, I see a face but it doesn't look like Undertaker to me at all. Different nose, different mouth. Its just a random face to throw off the IWC investigators.


No it's not intentional you just see a face for some reason, I can sort of see it but it is stretched out, doesn't look like anyone.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Austin-316 said:


> WHAT IF it's....... Mordecai LMBO! XD


Mordecai LMBO? New gimmick? :O


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MM10 said:


> As I've said before, I see a face but it doesn't look like Undertaker to me at all. Different nose, different mouth. Its just a random face to throw off the IWC investigators.


.....But they can't have a CLEAR photo of him.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oooooohhhhhh.... only 4 more sleeps til Stephanie McMahon returns. hooray!


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

U guys are stupid










Look closely


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho and Stephanie, it'll be an 10-year anniversary since they were together in WrestleMania 18. 

But still, I don't see them as a FORCE !


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> U guys are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look closely


I see it so clearly now. How could I miss that image of undertaker in the water. Doh.


----------



## doinktheclown12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

....its me


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another underwhelming idea would be if this is for the Ascension possibly? Maybe her is Racquel Diaz(sp?).


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Oooooohhhhhh.... only 4 more sleeps til Stephanie McMahon returns. hooray!


i hope your not getting your hopes up to much


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



1TheRockHHH said:


> i hope your not getting your hopes up to much


If that is the pics of Steph working out I seen them already, she looks amazing in them. Yummy mummy!


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the boy in this pic is like a young jericho


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No. It's a young McMahon.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It could be Jesus. A Doomsday 2012 gimmick for Jesus would draw some serious ratings.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Someone needs to explain to me why EVERYONE thinks its Jericho. Why? Is it just because he is everyones favorite and you all just hope he comes back? It could literally be anybody, why so quick to think its him. The videos aren't even something that would be made for him, he isn't this dark, or a force (hes a great wrestler but not a force, like a big guy, or a dark character), and he won't cause the end of the world.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Sykova said:


> Someone needs to explain to me why EVERYONE thinks its Jericho. Why? Is it just because he is everyones favorite and you all just hope he comes back? It could literally be anybody, why so quick to think its him. The videos aren't even something that would be made for him, he isn't this dark, or a force (hes a great wrestler but not a force, like a big guy, or a dark character), and he won't cause the end of the world.


dunno, it just seems like it is lol I did not use to think it was till only a couple of days ago. Now I am firm believer that it is y2j. Not that it is a bad thing coz I am well excited


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Sykova said:


> Someone needs to explain to me why EVERYONE thinks its Jericho. Why? Is it just because he is everyones favorite and you all just hope he comes back? It could literally be anybody, why so quick to think its him. The videos aren't even something that would be made for him, he isn't this dark, or a force (hes a great wrestler but not a force, like a big guy, or a dark character), and he won't cause the end of the world.





> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a prophet...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: I cannot help you anymore with the word at the end being prophetless
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


best theory till now


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Why do people keep referring to the " do you understand " as if it was Chris Jericho who invented that phrase? Are these vignettes not set in a school ? , an " OLD SCHOOL " ? , see what I done there ? . The globe's in the video it's Jericho for the best in the world moniker , really people ? . The globe's symbolizing the end of the world, a phrase used in these promos ! The trees are saying Y2J I just lol'd my ass off at that hafookingha , the clock is the same as Jericho's countdown timer ehhhh no it's not completely different look back on Jericho's promos if you think i'm talking shit. Alot of people also saying these promos don't resemble Taker in anyway , same people then saying they're for Steph Mcmahon scratching head abit here , then saying the girl's Punk and the boy's Jericho, that never would happen it would only confuse the casual and the kids an extreme amount .


I'm going to point alot of CLEAR , UNDENYING factors that scream Taker in this let's see if someone can point out CLEAR , UNDENYING facts that scream Jericho ? .


1. The creepiness , eeriness .
2.The kids in the promo disappearing , reappearing only 1 man other than Kane has supernatural abilities in the WWE --- NOT COUNTING SUPERMAN CENA .
3.The wording used , Vengeance , Destruction , A force shall arrive -- all TAKER folks Jericho has never been any of these or could demonstrate with actions any of these !!
4. There are soundbites in certain parts of these promos that are identical to Takers return promos from Feb , that can't be a coincidence .
5.At the end of promo 6 when the " end begins " goes of screen you hear a feint gong then a creepy theme of music , i've said it once and i'll say it again Takers new theme music ! Also in promo 6 you hear really loud foot steps ala ABA " KEEP ROLLING ROLLING" .
6.Who's 1 of the 2 superstars who could cause the end of the world , with there gimmick ?
7.The " HE IS COMING " in the chalkboard , that sentence alone made it as clear as clear snot that it's Taker . By sayin " HE IS COMING" that sentence is meant to instill fear into us , Jericho , could he really instill fear into you ?. Do you remember the the unforgiven promo's ? , I'm scared " he's " here ? .
8. Takers face in the bridge LOL only joking .
*


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The theory that it is more than one person is false IMO. Because in the last vid it has on the board "HE IS COMING" so it references to just ONE person. If it was more than one person sure it would have had "THEY ARE COMING" It is either y2j or Taker. 75 percent sure it is y2j now and 25 that it is taker


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Sykova said:


> Someone needs to explain to me why EVERYONE thinks its Jericho. Why? Is it just because he is everyones favorite and you all just hope he comes back? It could literally be anybody, why so quick to think its him. The videos aren't even something that would be made for him, he isn't this dark, or a force (hes a great wrestler but not a force, like a big guy, or a dark character), and he won't cause the end of the world.


because jericho who was always talking about his comeback to the wwe since he was on dance with the stars and after that suddenly said on twitter that he will never comeback and after a couple of weeks those promos started 
also it is the way how those promos were shown as a link on youtube instead of the normal way


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Why do people keep referring to the " do you understand " as if it was Chris Jericho who invented that phrase? Are these vignettes not set in a school ? , an " OLD SCHOOL " ? , see what I done there ? . The globe's in the video it's Jericho for the best in the world moniker , really people ? . The globe's symbolizing the end of the world, a phrase used in these promos ! The trees are saying Y2J I just lol'd my ass off at that hafookingha , the clock is the same as Jericho's countdown timer ehhhh no it's not completely different look back on Jericho's promos if you think i'm talking shit. Alot of people also saying these promos don't resemble Taker in anyway , same people then saying they're for Steph Mcmahon scratching head abit here , then saying the girl's Punk and the boy's Jericho, that never would happen it would only confuse the casual and the kids an extreme amount .
> 
> 
> I'm going to point alot of CLEAR , UNDENYING factors that scream Taker in this let's see if someone can point out CLEAR , UNDENYING facts that scream Jericho ? .
> 
> 
> 1. The creepiness , eeriness .
> 2.The kids in the promo disappearing , reappearing only 1 man other than Kane has supernatural abilities in the WWE --- NOT COUNTING SUPERMAN CENA .
> 3.The wording used , Vengeance , Destruction , A force shall arrive -- all TAKER folks Jericho has never been any of these or could demonstrate .
> 4. There are soundbites in certain parts of these promos are identical to Takers return promos from Feb , that can't be a coincidence .
> 5.At the end of promo 6 when the " end begins " goes of screen you hear a feint gong then a creepy theme of music , i've said it once and i'll say it again Takers new theme music ! Also in promo 6 you hear really loud foot steps ala ABA " KEEP ROLLING ROLLING" .
> 6.Who's 1 of the 2 superstars who could cause the end of the world , with there gimmick ?
> 7.The " HE IS COMING " in the chalkboard , that sentence alone made it as clear as clear snot that it's Taker . By sayin " HE IS COMING" that sentence is meant to instill fear into us , Jericho , could he really instill fear into you ?. Do you remember the the unforgiven promo's ? , I'm scared " he's " here ? .
> 8. Takers face in the bridge LOL only joking .
> *


you just swung me back in to 50-50 again....FUCK!


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here's an interesting report


> WrestleZone.com reader Jesse Wills sent along the following ...
> 
> Just got back from the SmackDown tapings in Indianapolis, IN and thought I would let you know that my Chris Jericho sign was confiscated because "Jericho is not here". I did make reference to the 1-2-12 promos so I don't know if that had anything to do with it or not.


Source: http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247275-wwe-confiscating-chris-jericho-signs-at-recent-live-events

Looks like it is Jericho if they're confiscating signs about him. Although, it's not like it's a televised event, so I'm not quite sure of the motive of confiscating signs at a House Show when only people in the arena can see it.

*EDIT:* Fuck me. Didn't read the report right the first time. It was televised fpalm

Well, that explains it. Jericho it is.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For #5, hear the first 10 seconds of Vince's theme


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



psx71 said:


> Here's an interesting report
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247275-wwe-confiscating-chris-jericho-signs-at-recent-live-events
> 
> Looks like it is Jericho if they're confiscating signs about him. Although, it's not like it's a televised event, so I'm not quite sure of the motive of confiscating signs at a House Show when only people in the arena can see it.


maybe they confiscated it because Y2J and WWE really ARE done with each other..Heck knows lol


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Why do people keep referring to the " do you understand " as if it was Chris Jericho who invented that phrase? Are these vignettes not set in a school ? , an " OLD SCHOOL " ? , see what I done there ? . The globe's in the video it's Jericho for the best in the world moniker , really people ? . The globe's symbolizing the end of the world, a phrase used in these promos ! The trees are saying Y2J I just lol'd my ass off at that hafookingha , the clock is the same as Jericho's countdown timer ehhhh no it's not completely different look back on Jericho's promos if you think i'm talking shit. Alot of people also saying these promos don't resemble Taker in anyway , same people then saying they're for Steph Mcmahon scratching head abit here , then saying the girl's Punk and the boy's Jericho, that never would happen it would only confuse the casual and the kids an extreme amount .
> 
> 
> I'm going to point alot of CLEAR , UNDENYING factors that scream Taker in this let's see if someone can point out CLEAR , UNDENYING facts that scream Jericho ? .
> 
> 
> 1. The creepiness , eeriness .
> 2.The kids in the promo disappearing , reappearing only 1 man other than Kane has supernatural abilities in the WWE --- NOT COUNTING SUPERMAN CENA .
> 3.The wording used , Vengeance , Destruction , A force shall arrive -- all TAKER folks Jericho has never been any of these or could demonstrate with actions any of these !!
> 4. There are soundbites in certain parts of these promos that are identical to Takers return promos from Feb , that can't be a coincidence .
> 5.At the end of promo 6 when the " end begins " goes of screen you hear a feint gong then a creepy theme of music , i've said it once and i'll say it again Takers new theme music ! Also in promo 6 you hear really loud foot steps ala ABA " KEEP ROLLING ROLLING" .
> 6.Who's 1 of the 2 superstars who could cause the end of the world , with there gimmick ?
> 7.The " HE IS COMING " in the chalkboard , that sentence alone made it as clear as clear snot that it's Taker . By sayin " HE IS COMING" that sentence is meant to instill fear into us , Jericho , could he really instill fear into you ?. Do you remember the the unforgiven promo's ? , I'm scared " he's " here ? .
> 8. Takers face in the bridge LOL only joking .
> *


Who says Jericho is coming back with his old "Bad Guys wear Suits" heel persona? He could be coming back with a whole new gimmick altogether that could very well fit the theme of the videos. 

Plus, these ItBegins video's don't have the same color, symbolism and theme that the 2.21.11 promo's did. 




THAT is an Undertaker video. The darkness and everything represents him.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



psx71 said:


> Who says Jericho is coming back with his old "Bad Guys wear Suits" heel persona? He could be coming back with a whole new gimmick altogether that could very well fit the theme of the videos.
> 
> Plus, these ItBegins video's don't have the same color, symbolism and theme that the 2.21.11 promo's did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is an Undertaker video. The darkness and everything represents him.


good point....60-40 in favour of y2j now


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



psx71 said:


> Who says Jericho is coming back with his old "Bad Guys wear Suits" heel persona? He could be coming back with a whole new gimmick altogether that could very well fit the theme of the videos.
> 
> Plus, these ItBegins video's don't have the same color, symbolism and theme that the 2.21.11 promo's did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is an Undertaker video. The darkness and everything represents him.



*Of the Last Outlaw , no . Of ABA they fit perfectly it wont let me post the vid here but it's Takers debut as the ABA from 2000 . This is the Deadmans last run in the WWE and they're going to tweak his persona a little so he's more human like , so he can accept his HOF induction . You pointed out the colours , symbolism but have you listened to certain soundbites ? , they're identical that can't be a coincidence .Jericho has never been to the darkside so to speak , how the f*** are they going to explain that 1 ? If he's debuting a new " DARKER " persona why the " HE'S COMING " this is IMO telling us a FAMILIAR PERSONA is coming not a guy who used to wear colourful shiny pants , then switched to suits , then switched to the dark side is coming , this is telling me a dark persona who's always been a dark MOFO is coming !!*


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Kane vs Undertaker WM 20 promo, 'it all begins again' was one of the messages, please don't be the same thing


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The 2-21-11 promo has the SAME EXACT sound effects, to the itbegins videos.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TJC93 said:


> Kane vs Undertaker WM 20 promo, 'it all begins again' was one of the messages, please don't be the same thing


That was the overall slogan for the PPV.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think we might have all missed something.

I was watching the 4th promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5HOo9W6E4c&feature=related

I came across an interesting line, at the start of the promo, that nobody has seemed to pick up on. 

"The question arose; when shall things be and what shall be the sign of my coming? The answer, when she tells us."

That indicates, pretty strongly, that this "familar force" is being sent by someone. Although it says she, I don't think it neccessarily has to be a woman. But, if it's Jericho coming to back to fued with Punk over the "best in the world" monikor, how does this line fit into all that? 

That line signals that "she" is a higher power, almost controlling this "familiar force".

Also, in the 5th promo, the little girls says, "I cannot help you anymore" to the little boy. If, as some people have said, the symbolism is that Jericho is the little boy and CM Punk is the little girl, how had CM Punk been helping Jericho? That doesn't fit.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> Take from this what you will but this is what I saw when I paused the video. Made me shit bricks, yo.


Haha my god this had me laughing out loud


----------



## ThrillBoom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if this ISN'T Brodus Clay after all the delaying and calls hes been having on RAW i'll be very very very shocked... if it was Taker or Jericho we'd have found out already like the last time Jericho came back... and its this Monday... yeah its Brodus


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ABigLegend said:


> I think we might have all missed something.
> 
> I was watching the 4th promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5HOo9W6E4c&feature=related
> 
> I came across an interesting line, at the start of the promo, that nobody has seemed to pick up on.
> 
> "The question arose; when shall things be and what shall be the sign of my coming? The answer, when she tells us."
> 
> That indicates, pretty strongly, that this "familar force" is being sent by someone. Although it says she, I don't think it neccessarily has to be a woman. But, if it's Jericho coming to back to fued with Punk over the "best in the world" monikor, how does this line fit into all that?
> 
> That line signals that "she" is a higher power, almost controlling this "familiar force".
> 
> Also, in the 5th promo, the little girls says, "I cannot help you anymore" to the little boy. If, as some people have said, the symbolism is that Jericho is the little boy and CM Punk is the little girl, how had CM Punk been helping Jericho? That doesn't fit.


I think the little boy is Vince. And the girl is Stephanie, since shes talking over the WWE. 

I don't think they would be a girl as C.M Punk.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> I think the little boy is Vince. And the girl is Stephanie, since shes talking over the WWE.
> 
> I don't think they would be a girl as C.M Punk.


I agree.

I watched all the promos and the words "power", "control" and "force" doesn't ring Jericho to me. I think it's the MacMahons. Which ones...I'm not 100%.


----------



## RatedRviper

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

expect some clusterfuck storyline between returning Taker(next monday) and newly RE-masked Kane....its fucking Undertaker,he will come earlier than last year becouse its 20th WM .....it's NOT jericho(lol) or sting or other shit


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ABigLegend said:


> I agree.
> 
> I watched all the promos and the words "power", "control" and "force" doesn't ring Jericho to me. I think it's the MacMahons. Which ones...I'm not 100%.


Bingo. 

It could also Shane and Stephanie. Because the boy and girl look like brothers and sisters. And they could bring back the Undertaker, to take out C.M Punk.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sting shouldn't even be an option, since he's UNDER CONTRACT with TNA


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Sting shouldn't even be an option, since he's UNDER CONTRACT with TNA


LOL the only reason sting is being brought up in all of this is because of the 2/21 stuff and how stupid some people on here sounded during that whole fiasco.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> And they could bring back the Undertaker, to take out C.M Punk.



Half your posts must've included this lol.. I can guarantee you that Undertaker isn't coming back for Punk. That would have to lead to a wrestlemania match, and I very much doubt Taker's last win would be against this guy. He certaintly wouldn't lose to him, and I very much doubt WWE would have Punk be his final match. (That's if it is.)

Taker v Triple H is on the cards.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Sting shouldn't even be an option, since he's UNDER CONTRACT with TNA


Btw youre on youtube huh lol


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*S*eriously guys *T*hese promos *I*nsinuate *N*o real hints of who its *G*oing to be.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My money's still on 'Taker. Maybe with the McMahons. They could be trying a corporate ministry 2.0 here.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striketeam said:


> *S*eriously guys *T*hese promos *I*nsinuate *N*o real hints of who its *G*oing to be.


Except that they do


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Absolute said:


> My money's still on 'Taker. Maybe with the McMahons. They could be trying a corporate ministry 2.0 here.


Man I remember the times when I thought it was Taker, probably during the first two vignettes, I was so young and naive, Yeah....... It ain't Taker.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ This guy lol


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i don't think its shane it seems he is busy doing his own thing 


Shane McMahon has never been afraid to knock on doors.
When he was just 5, his dad -- wrestling impresario and WWE Chairman Vince McMahon -- put him to work going from barber shop to barber shop asking if he could hang up fliers and posters for upcoming matches.

Years later, McMahon was still selling for his dad. Only this time around the doors he was knocking on were in Eastern Europe and China. As the WWE's executive vice president of global media, the younger McMahon was instrumental in getting WWE content and events in almost 150 countries.

Now McMahon, 41, is trying to do for Hollywood what he did for the WWE. Earlier this week his company You on Demand formed a partnership with Warner Bros. to get the entertainment giant's content into China via pay-per-view and video-on-demand cable platforms. You on Demand has access to homes in China through a 20-year pact with China Home Cinema, the pay-television arm of that country's CCTV-6 network. Cable operators can deliver the content into homes. You on Demand has said it expects to have as many as 3 million subscribers this summer.

China, with a population of 1.3 billion, has become a priority for Hollywood. The Motion Picture Assn. of America is trying to get the Chinese government to ease up on its restrictions on foreign films and double the current quota to as many as 40.

In the meantime, Hollywood is trying to find other avenues into China. Earlier this month, Legendary Pictures, a Burbank company that co-financed "The Hangover" and "The Dark Knight," unveiled a joint venture with a Chinese entertainment conglomerate to make English-language films in China that would be exported around the world. Cable represents another window into the market and Warner Bros. will make current as well as older product available through You on Demand.

Up until a few years ago, McMahon was content toiling for his father at WWE. He had been working there professionally since graduating from Boston University -- holding positions in marketing, sales, promotion and production. He even reffed some matches and got in the ring every now and then as "Shane-O-Mac."

Rising high up the executive ranks, McMahon was seen as a potential successor to his father. There was only one problem. "He wasn't going anywhere," he said and laughed.

As a favor to a friend, McMahon took a meeting with Marc Urbach, who was chief financial officer of what was then known as China Broadband Inc. The company had just secured a license to operate in China and Urbach, who grew up as a fan of the WWE, wanted to pick McMahon's brains about the region. McMahon had spent a lot of time schmoozing government officials to get WWE content inside the country.

"At first I didn't believe them," McMahon said when he was told the company had a green light to set up shop in China. "Getting the license is the hardest thing in the world." He did his due diligence, even flying to China to visit the company's offices there.

Initially, McMahon was approached about joining China Broadband Inc.'s board of directors. The more time he spent studying the company, the more intrigued he became. He joined the company in late 2009 as its chairman and chief executive and invested $4 million.

"It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make," McMahon said of his leaving WWE to strike out on his own. "I didn't want to wake up when I was 70 and say, 'I should have done that.'" Telling his father he wanted to leave was "brutal" and now, almost two years later, there remains some residual tension. "It's still hard," he said.

McMahon is confident that he is entering a buyer's market in China. The heavy piracy there has convinced him that consumers are hungry for content.

"If you give them access and it's better quality, why aren't they going to watch it," he said.

McMahon said he is "very far down the road" with other studios about signing deals similar to the Warner Bros. agreement.

Asked if he'd be striking any deals with his father for WWE content on You on Demand, McMahon cracked, "I don't know, I'm a tough negotiator."


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Cliff notes version...Shane isn't employeed by WWE


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHHbkDX said:


> Btw youre on youtube huh lol


NO I AM NOT Lol


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh god, I don't want another Undertaker vs Triple H match at Mania.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Probably gonna get one bro


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Triple H wants to hog the spotlight. Shit !


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ProWrestling net

In what is nothing more than an interesting piece of trivia to those who are very captivated by the WWE “It Begins” videos that have been airing over the past month, reports can confirm where the videos were shot and produced.
Cove Island Park in Connecticut was the main location for the outdoor shots. The indoor classroom and school hallway shots were filmed at Stamford High School in Stamford, Connecticut.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> ProWrestling net
> 
> In what is nothing more than an interesting piece of trivia to those who are very captivated by the WWE “It Begins” videos that have been airing over the past month, reports can confirm where the videos were shot and produced.
> Cove Island Park in Connecticut was the main location for the outdoor shots. The indoor classroom and school hallway shots were filmed at Stamford High School in Stamford, Connecticut.


That's pretty neat, like they used an actual playground/school that kids/people go to, I can imagine the people that go there being very proud of themselves, natural feeling really.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Of the Last Outlaw , no . Of ABA they fit perfectly it wont let me post the vid here but it's Takers debut as the ABA from 2000 . This is the Deadmans last run in the WWE and they're going to tweak his persona a little so he's more human like , so he can accept his HOF induction . You pointed out the colours , symbolism but have you listened to certain soundbites ? , they're identical that can't be a coincidence .Jericho has never been to the darkside so to speak , how the f*** are they going to explain that 1 ? If he's debuting a new " DARKER " persona why the " HE'S COMING " this is IMO telling us a FAMILIAR PERSONA is coming not a guy who used to wear colourful shiny pants , then switched to suits , then switched to the dark side is coming , this is telling me a dark persona who's always been a dark MOFO is coming !!*


1. Undertaker won't ever come back as Big Evil or the ABA
2. If these promos where for Undertaker they would not hide it. Look at all of the other promos they shot for him over the years.


----------



## stingafun

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its kinda weired the ziggles is getting a title shot the same day this guy is showing up with all the talk i would be VERY disupointed if its only one guy


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



psx71 said:


> Who says Jericho is coming back with his old "Bad Guys wear Suits" heel persona? He could be coming back with a whole new gimmick altogether that could very well fit the theme of the videos.
> 
> Plus, these ItBegins video's don't have the same color, symbolism and theme that the 2.21.11 promo's did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is an Undertaker video. The darkness and everything represents him.


No, that was a *STING* video. The darkness, atmosphere, rain, etc. all scream *STING*.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Mr. 1859 himself, Cliff fucking Compton folks. He's coming back to take the main event spot he deserves.

The countdown is gonna hit Monday, and when it strikes zero -- WAKE UP, IT'S TIME TO FUCKIN' DIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEE!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The videos last year were probably going to be for Sting, if what he said about being close to signing with the WWE this year around that time were true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So pumped for Raw, I hope it's Jericho or the McMahons. Whatever it is, Punk is gonna be involved, and it will be a nice storyline for him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No lie. I'd bring Cliff Domino back as Dominotion. For real.

In all honesty, Jericho and Taker seem like the only two logical and possible choices left. In Jericho's case, anybody other than him will be considered a letdown.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

3 more days. This is about to be the slowest three days ever. RAW is going to be something else next week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can you tell all the quotes from each vid, the only one I remember is "Control", and that one to me screamed McMahons.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

probably going to be Stephanie appearence and he tells that Jericho is rehired or reinstated or something like that. im pretty suprised if its Deadman


----------



## Xander45

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can you tell all the quotes from each vid, the only one I remember is "Control", and that one to me screamed McMahons.


I think today's sig is your best one yet, keep up the good work.


----------



## Subject XII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1k2SNtq79c

I'd mark out if I heard this on monday.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


>


LMAO


----------



## nater89

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now I don't have a source so I'm not claiming this as fact, just a rumour. But there's a rumour Jericho will be in the same city as next week's Raw for that night and the day after. Can anyone confirm/deny this, I just read it on a dirtsheet?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Darn.. I cant wait till Monday...


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Winning™ said:


> Well I didn't say Steph was going to be involved. I'm purely betting is Jericho alone but I asked the hypothetical question.
> 
> And it wouldn't be far off since Steph and Jericho have both partnered up before and Steph could say HHH has been weak in handling the threat that is CM Punk, therefore Jericho comes to do it and undermines HHH. Then HHH heel turn. Or Jericho/HHH feud. Or blah blah blah.
> 
> I don't think Steph comes in with Jericho but it wouldn't be far off.


If Stephanie gets involved, it's going to end up being HHH/Jericho in a feud with Punk getting cast aside which is not what he needs nor what most here will want I imagine. They would never be able to pass off Stephanie calling Jericho for help and saying that HHH couldn't get the job done without actually involving HHH who quite naturally wouldn't be pleased. It would end up being some mixture of HHH, Stephanie and Jericho. If Stephanie is involved then it's most likely with Vince and/or HHH with a big faction or something. Who knows, maybe that is the plan all along and Punk isn't even involved? We'll find out in a few days I guess.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nater89 said:


> Now I don't have a source so I'm not claiming this as fact, just a rumour. But there's a rumour Jericho will be in the same city as next week's Raw for that night and the day after. Can anyone confirm/deny this, I just read it on a dirtsheet?


Here's a link for the Examiner...idk how reliable they are

http://www.examiner.com/fight-sport...-on-chris-jericho-s-wwe-return-on-january-2nd


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it turns out to be Taker i'm gonna laugh at the "Its Jericho" posts


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Jericho I will come back and laugh at your post lol


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his"
i think the familiar force means a stable of familiar Wrestlers will be used either by the anonymous GM or one of the Mcmahons to claim what was his before and regain "CONTROL" of the WWE.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adprokid said:


> "a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his"
> i think the familiar force means a stable of familiar Wrestlers will be used either by the anonymous GM or one of the Mcmahons to claim what was his before and regain "CONTROL" of the WWE.


You could be right. I'm worried it will just be Sheffield and Brodus Clay. They mess up the main event by beating up both Punk and Ziggler. Then next week cut a promo saying they are working for the annonymous GM and are going to help him get back control. If you add Jericho to make them a threesome then I'm all for it. Just Clay and Sheffield would be a let down though.


----------



## PunkBasedGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adprokid said:


> "a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his"
> i think the familiar force means a stable of familiar Wrestlers will be used either by the anonymous GM or one of the Mcmahons to claim what was his before and regain "CONTROL" of the WWE.


Dude you just gave me an idea.

The subject of the video could be the Anonymous GM. He's come back to reclaim the GM position, with the girl (possibly Stephanie McMahon's) assistance. And remember how Jericho before he left was in kind of a feud with the GM? He's coming back too, to antagonize the GM and Stephanie. Or maybe Jericho was the GM all along :shocked: ...or he could not even be involved in the storyline. Haha here's hoping I'm even close to the mark.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My sources are telling me that it's someone we will not expect and it's someone that is not on the poll in this thread. I know the name, but cannot reveal at this time due to me not wanting to spoil the surprise for all of you, although I will leave you with one hint.

You will be mad as fuck.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> My sources are telling me that it's someone we will not expect and it's someone that is not on the poll in this thread. I know the name, but cannot reveal at this time due to me not wanting to spoil the surprise for all of you, although I will leave you with one hint.
> 
> You will be mad as fuck.


Thank you for that incredibly insightful insight.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™;10810107 said:


> My sources are telling me that it's someone we will not expect and it's someone that is not on the poll in this thread. I know the name, but cannot reveal at this time due to me not wanting to spoil the surprise for all of you, although I will leave you with one hint.
> 
> You will be mad as fuck.


rofl. My source says your source is wrong.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> My sources are telling me that it's someone we will not expect and it's someone that is not on the poll in this thread. I know the name, but cannot reveal at this time due to me not wanting to spoil the surprise for all of you, although I will leave you with one hint.
> 
> You will be mad as fuck.


Mick Foley.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Actually the familiar force comes from the noun family. If you think about it, it's more than clear who's coming in.

Anyway, I believe it's Steph with maybe two or three other wrestlers to help her get some control in the WWE, since it's obvious that every time she came in, she's been disrespected and she'll need some help. I'd say it's Jericho (even though it really doesn't make sense, we'll see), Brodus & Skip (I'd love for them to be a dominant heel tag team).


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brodus Clay would stomach turning.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WWE cannot piss of the fans, here. That would send a bad message.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> rofl. My source says your source is wrong.


My source can confirm that your source is right about his source


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My sources claim to be sources, but another source told they might be not real sources.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can you tell all the quotes from each vid, the only one I remember is "Control", and that one to me screamed McMahons.



I cant stop looking at ur sig, good shit


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I had a dream about this. It was Mankind.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Monday is going to be fantastic. I wish I could be a mod to deal with all the crap.

If it's Jericho -- countless threads bitching about how it was predictable, we ALL knew it was Jericho, we all knew who was coming, WWE should surprise us with these videos, not make it so easy for us to figure it all out

If it's not Jericho -- countless threads bitching about how WWE lead us on by making us think it was Jericho, then didn't give us Jericho (even though Jericho was never an implied person), how WWE likes to fuck us over time and time again by getting our hopes up (when it was our own conclusions that fueled the hype), and how whoever it is that showed up is a huge letdown because it's not Jericho like we thought it would be

It's gonna be glorious.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One thing is for sure, I'm staying the hell away from this place when I watch Raw on Monday. I want to actually enjoy what happens. I'll save the enjoyment I'll get from the bitchfest that erupts on here for later lol.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

monday is going to crash this forum so many times... they're going to have to pay jericho to appear just for the EP to stop everyone bitching how much of a let down 2-1-2012 is!! 

i do however seem to remember most of the IWC complaining that jericho was dull about 10 months ago so not sure why everyone else is suddenly so hyped.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



will94 said:


> Monday is going to be fantastic. I wish I could be a mod to deal with all the crap.
> 
> If it's Jericho -- countless threads bitching about how it was predictable, we ALL knew it was Jericho, we all knew who was coming, WWE should surprise us with these videos, not make it so easy for us to figure it all out
> 
> If it's not Jericho -- countless threads bitching about how WWE lead us on by making us think it was Jericho, then didn't give us Jericho (even though Jericho was never an implied person), how WWE likes to fuck us over time and time again by getting our hopes up (when it was our own conclusions that fueled the hype), and how whoever it is that showed up is a huge letdown because it's not Jericho like we thought it would be
> 
> It's gonna be glorious.



This. This. This. This!


This entire thread should not be discussed any further, the end result is right there.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> One thing is for sure, I'm staying the hell away from this place when I watch Raw on Monday. I want to actually enjoy what happens. I'll save the enjoyment I'll get from the bitchfest that erupts on here for later lol.


:lmao

This.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope it's some new guy.


----------



## Bela.B

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would like to se how you act how yo act if Rey Myterio returnes next Monday.:flip
No Jericho, No Taker, No Steh or Shane, but a little Mexican frog.
That would be the worst start in a new year we ever had.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still think it's Chris Jericho, but I've said from the moment that the "Control" thing popped up that it could have something to do with the "Anonymous RAW GM" or one of the McMahons. I don't know, but I'm pretty excited about Monday. If it's Jericho, then I'm going to be very happy. Huge fan of his. If it's not, then I'm really excited to see who it will be.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

God dammit. I am going to be upset if it is Taker


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho to return and put Nexus back together to take out Punk.

THE WINDS OF CHANGE :lmao


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LMAO


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Taker doesn't make any sense to me. What is he coming to take back? What is he going to take "control" of? I don't know, I just think that these promos have been too cryptic and too different to be just another return of Undertaker. If it is Taker, I would be alright with it, but I can't say I'd be nearly as excited as I would be if it was Jericho or someone else that's a complete surprise.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I heard it is Jeff Hardy


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> God dammit. I am going to be upset if it is *Jericho*


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Shane and Stephanie, to bring back Undertaker, to take out Punk. 

Because I hope we don't see Triple H vs Undertaker.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No, it really doesn't.


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> I think it's Shane and Stephanie, to bring back Undertaker, to take out Punk.
> 
> Because I hope we don't see Triple H vs Undertaker.


As an old fave of mine would say




























WHAT?


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How couldn't not make sense ?? After what Punk did to Vince, Shane and Steph will try to get the revenge, since can't do it anymore.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

When I first saw the first promo, the first thing I thought was Undertaker, no one else even crossed my mind. The whole feeling of the video just screams Undertaker. I thought the exact same thing last year during the promos, I dodn't for once believe it was Sting like most people, it was quite clearly Undertaker. 

This time although it completely feels like Undertaker, there is doubt in my mind. Coming back to take what is his? What did Undertaker lose? He won at Wrestlemania and what is with this "the girl holds the mystery to my arrival." How would a female hold the key to the Undertakers return? Also the 2nd is still 4 weeks before the Royal Rumble, why would WWE bring back the Undertaker and risk him getting injured before Wrestlemania? Doesn't make sense. Nothing really makes sense which is why these promos are so awesome. They don't need to promote his match this early because Wrestlemania will already be a sell out because of the Rock V Cena match as the main event. 

Despite all of what I have said, although there are deffinate clues which link to Chris Jericho, it just doesn't feel like him. Something tells me everyone has missed something key here that really does show who it could be. In all honesty I do not have any real idea who it could be. WWE has done an excellent job to keep us all guessing, it really could be anyone at this point but if I had to guess, I would say Undertaker all day long. Who do I want it to be? Chris Jericho, the guy is amazing and would love to see him back in the WWE main event scene.

One last thing, for all the people looking at faces in bridges, letters in trees names on books that could or could NOT say Chris, you're all bloody idiots. While there are obvious clues in the promos as to who the person could be, these clues lie in what is being said by the boy and girl and other little things such as a globe or Basketball. Stupid people.


----------



## Superliminal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Since


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am going with Batista still. 

Jericho seems like the obvious choice for a return, but I don't see how this fits him at all. Though he has said when he returned last time, he hated it because it was too much of the same.

Seems like a Taker type promo, but don't understand how it would stand for him. I dislike Taker and his 30 min long entrances, bad promos, and dated character. So personal preference is he doesn't come back.

I don't get where people are saying the McMahons. They wouldn't build them up like this with promos. It would piss fans off.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I am going with Batista still.
> 
> Jericho seems like the obvious choice for a return, but I don't see how this fits him at all. Though he has said when he returned last time, he hated it because it was too much of the same.
> 
> Seems like a Taker type promo, but don't understand how it would stand for him. I dislike Taker and his 30 min long entrances, bad promos, and dated character. So personal preference is he doesn't come back.
> 
> I don't get where people are saying the McMahons. They wouldn't build them up like this with promos. It would piss fans off.


We are talking about the McMahon's here lol. They certainly aren't above hyping themselves up like this, especially if it leads to a huge power struggle storyline which quite frankly, deserves the hype. Just saying.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Starbuck said:


> We are talking about the McMahon's here lol. They certainly aren't above hyping themselves up like this, especially if it leads to a huge power struggle storyline which quite frankly, deserves the hype. Just saying.


When have they ever done something like that? It would piss off the viewers. No one really cares about Steph at this point other than the IWC. They bring her out, and no one will care unless she is flanked by a star.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I am going with Batista still.



I certaintly wouldn't mind, though I expect many would. My first time looking at a wrestling vid was when him and Rey were teaming up. I watched it on wwe.com, and immediately took a liking to the powerhouses. Batista was my first favorite, and still is.


----------



## sheamus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

watch?v=MCgNsIPEnbM

Is this fanmade? It can't be real, right?

Someone on another forum said this link was on WWE's video site on Facebook


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do you really think WWE would give it away like that? Chances are no one outside a few people know who it actually is.


----------



## sheamus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Do you really think WWE would give it away like that? Chances are no one outside a few people know who it actually is.


Nah, but this video was found here on Facebook: /WWEVideosByHD

Isn't it WWE that controls it? I don't think WWE would be so stupid to reveal it already now.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I love the ending to the last promo, "Do you understand"
Sounds familiar...

"Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Do you understand that I am the executive vice president of talent relations


----------



## Ray

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Had the weirdest dream ever last night. I usually never dream about Wrestling at all, so it was surprising in itself.

Anyway, I had a dream where I was watching RAW, and then Matt Hardy turns out to be the guy behind the ItBegins promo's. Get's a massive pop, and defeats Bryan and Punk in a Triple Threat match to win the Undisputed WWE Championship.

Now that I think about it, it was more of a nightmare :side:


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



sheamus said:


> watch?v=MCgNsIPEnbM
> 
> Is this fanmade? It can't be real, right?
> 
> Someone on another forum said this link was on WWE's video site on Facebook


That's 100% fan made. Just an old Jericho promo laid over the last ItBegins promo.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



psx71 said:


> Had the weirdest dream ever last night. I usually never dream about Wrestling at all, so it was surprising in itself.
> 
> Anyway, I had a dream where I was watching RAW, and then Matt Hardy turns out to be the guy behind the ItBegins promo's. Get's a massive pop, and defeats Bryan and Punk in a Triple Threat match to win the Undisputed WWE Championship.
> 
> Now that I think about it, it was more of a nightmare :side:




















Get ready! #itbegins2012


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho and Steph, I'm going with them.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

a heel stable leading by Jericho and john laurinaitis with brodus clay and others will be the best scenario
atleast if Jericho is returning for short period he will help new talents to shine and somehow the whole promos will make sense


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it was Matt Hardy.. I think it might be the greatest moment of my life..


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Two things, a comeback from Undertaker and Brodus Clay debut. These two will feud on Wrestlemania. 
Sorry Jerichoholics!


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its the return of The Cliq! This will kickoff the storyline that will culminate at Wrestlemania 28 in a 4 on 1 handicap match. Kevin Nash, X-Pac, Scott Hall, and HBK vs Triple H.


Triple H going over of course.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The last video plays on the TitanTron.

The lights flicker. 

*doodadoodaloop*

"May I have your attention please. I have just received an email from the anonymous Raw general manager."

*BOOS*

"And I quote... 'I'M BACK!'"

Vince McMahon's thoughts?... 

SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CMojicaAce said:


> Its the return of The Cliq! This will kickoff the storyline that will culminate at Wrestlemania 28 in a 4 on 1 handicap match. Kevin Nash, X-Pac, Scott Hall, and HBK vs Triple H.
> 
> 
> Triple H going over of course.


Triple H has already buried the whole current roster this year. ( the walk out)

the video is clearly for the return of the entire Hall of Fame, which the game will go over in a 35man V 1 match mania, Then triple H will have buried the history of WWE as well.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Crazy thought and almost assuredly wrong but....

What if it is/was Samoa F'N Joe ? 

His contract was renewed last December (2010) and confirmed by Dixie on twitter, however the actual length never was. He was working without a deal for a short while before resigning. 

SES Scoops did say something about his deal being up again this year back in July. He could be working on another per appearance or good faith kind of deal right now.



Spoiler: Samoa Joe



Yes he is supposed to work Genesis for TNA but if he is on a per appearance/good faith deal he could f*** em over



Highly highly unlikely but would be a fun one, especially if we got Punk vs Joe at WM28 and again in Chicago at Extreme Rules.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A familiar force shall arrive to reclaim what is rightfully is

1) What is rightfully his?
2) He never was in the WWE, so he cant 'return'


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Samoa Joe is not a familiar force within WWE.



Apex said:


> I love the ending to the last promo, "Do you understand"
> Sounds familiar...
> 
> "Do you understand what I'm saying to you right now?"



Do you understand that I'm not Chris Jericho? I am a familiar FORCE and I AM COMING. The world as you know it, will come to an end.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

undertaker aleady on smackdown roster
his return won't surprise anyone also he has nothing to prove or a real enemy
this doesn't mean he isn't the one but it won't make any sense at all


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> A familiar force shall arrive to reclaim what is rightfully is
> 
> 1) What is rightfully his?
> 2) He never was in the WWE, so he cant 'return'


He is a familiar force to Punk, so they can play off that. 

What is rightfully his is tricky. The WWE Title ? Best Wrestler in the World ? Punk never beat Joe so he could try to lay claim to either/or...

Like I said, I'm probably dead dead wrong but just looking at other possibilities.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho isnt a force though it doesnt make sense. He's a cowardly heel, he wont bring the End of the world.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dude wtf


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



> @IAmJericho
> Chris Jericho
> On my way to Calgary to go boarding w @speewee in Louise! (Apparently Memphis is in the Rocky Mountains now) #internetfools


apparently he won't stop trying to fool the intenet fools


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We all just got got by Jericho :no:


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> apparently he won't stop trying to fool the intenet fools


I swear sometimes he reads this very forum


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think a group of people are returning. There are a lot of connections you can make here. Brodus' line, "I am the beginning. I'm the end" resonates with these latest promos; the line "punish the meek for their inequity" along with the mentioning of "she" could imply that a figurehead is involved; the maple leaf that disappears...


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ellthom said:


> I swear sometimes he reads this very forum


I hear he has an account here and goes by the name Rock316AE.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Seeing how people on here have time to do w/e it is they do before they watch the videos which allows them to see Y2J and other things like that in the sand,trees ect. Hopefully someone has time to do this:

Watch Raw and see if the timing of when the link to the promo(or the promo itself) airs. Maybe the thing airs during a certain superstars match/appearance? Or before(or after) a certain thing happens.


----------



## Bishop54

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> apparently he won't stop trying to fool the intenet fools


Oh now he's going snowboarding...just a week ago he was supposedly going snowmobiling, Hmmmm!  Nice try Chris!!!


----------



## Mister J

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mr. Jericho!!


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its Jericho and Stephenie Macmahon. 

Think about it, they are iconic together, great chemistry, and would be part of an larger storyline to push out Laurinitus. And it fits the promos.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



silverspirit2001 said:


> I think its Jericho and Stephenie Macmahon.
> 
> Think about it, they are iconic together, great chemistry, and would be part of an larger storyline to push out Laurinitus. And it fits the promos.


Please explain why Steph wouldn't just... you know... have her husband handle things? The one they call HHH - the King of Kings? That's what I would like to know.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> apparently he won't stop trying to fool the intenet fools


Didn't he also tweet awhile back that he would be in Hawaii on January 2nd? :lmao


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wtf


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What a troll Killswitch is...


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IM NOT LOOKING AT GAY PORNO GOD DAMN IT


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lmao


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm from Hawaii, you idiot.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bishop54 said:


> Oh now he's going snowboarding...just a week ago he was supposedly going snowmobiling, Hmmmm!  Nice try Chris!!!


Maybe he's going snowboarding on a snowmobile lol.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ErrybodyTaps said:


> Crazy thought and almost assuredly wrong but....
> 
> What if it is/was Samoa F'N Joe ?
> 
> His contract was renewed last December (2010) and confirmed by Dixie on twitter, however the actual length never was. He was working without a deal for a short while before resigning.
> 
> SES Scoops did say something about his deal being up again this year back in July. He could be working on another per appearance or good faith kind of deal right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Samoa Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is supposed to work Genesis for TNA but if he is on a per appearance/good faith deal he could f*** em over
> 
> 
> 
> Highly highly unlikely but would be a fun one, especially if we got Punk vs Joe at WM28 and again in Chicago at Extreme Rules.





ErrybodyTaps said:


> He is a familiar force to Punk, so they can play off that.
> 
> What is rightfully his is tricky. The WWE Title ? Best Wrestler in the World ? Punk never beat Joe so he could try to lay claim to either/or...
> 
> Like I said, I'm probably dead dead wrong but just looking at other possibilities.


Please stop posting. This is the absolute worst theory I've ever read.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Nah, I know its the worst one you have seen, but the worst one was the tree :lmao


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Nah, I know its the worst one you have seen, but the worst one was the tree :lmao


if that was the one where "Y2J" was in the tree then it wasn't serious. i hate samoa joe marks anyway so idk, i just had to lash out.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cbcruz said:


> Please explain why Steph wouldn't just... you know... have her husband handle things? The one they call HHH - the King of Kings? That's what I would like to know.


Cause HHH has already failed...Johnny has already pushed out HHH, and it may be painted as a bid for Stephenie supporting Vince over HHH, or even for control over the whole WWE. 

Their are lots of ways it could go. And reasons why steph may want to keep HHH in the dark.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

maybe Stephanie was the raw anon gm and jericho (who said he will reveal the name) made ome type of a deal with her to rehire him back


----------



## APEX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Just been thinking...

Has anyone considered this could be a brand new superstar?
Im mark out if it was, with all this build up....

hmmm...*


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



the fox said:


> maybe Stephanie was the raw anon gm and jericho (who said he will reveal the name) made ome type of a deal with her to rehire him back


Jericho was never fired. Orton punted him and he just disappeared. Why Steph holds the key of his arrival is beyond me...


----------



## Kane-UK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> Jericho was never fired. Orton punted him and he just disappeared. Why Steph holds the key of his arrival is beyond me...


He was having issues with the RAW GM in the weeks prior to the match with Orton though. He was taken out of the NOC title match after losing to Morrison and only got put back in by taking Raw hostage and then there was a bit of campaign of how he was going to track the GM down and expose him to the "WWE Universe".

It hadn't occurred to me before it was mentioned above, but this theory does have a bit of credibility with it


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Goooooooooldberg

Alright I needed to see someone else named for once....

Not talking about this anymore, Will wait till next Monday.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fuck I just realized monday is like 2 days away, I'm getting anxious now lol. I hope I don't sleep through it or something.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Imagine if it's Triple H ? God help us..


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Like I said earlier...I heard it is Jeff Hardy on some spoiler forum but I'd take it with a HUGE pinch of salt.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jeff Hardy is not in TNA, anymore ?


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Jeff Hardy is not in TNA, anymore ?


don't even know too be honest, don't watch tna


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> Like I said earlier...I heard it is Jeff Hardy on some spoiler forum but I'd take it with a HUGE pinch of salt.


How would that even be possible since he's signed to TNA? Use your head


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i still think its jericho


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mr Eagles said:


> How would that even be possible since he's signed to TNA? Use your head


I don't watch tna lol surprised he's still there as well tbh with his not so clean livelihood


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's Jericho guys. The promos are obvious. The globe representing best in the world should be all you guys need.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mr Eagles said:


> It's Jericho guys. The promos are obvious. The globe representing best in the world should be all you guys need.


ye once I saw the last vid with the guy walking fast in the background I could tell straight away. For some reason it gave it away for me that it was Y2J


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, its JEFF HARDY, info was leaked days ago, but WWE covered everything. And deleted most of the sources.
But they couldnt delete the international info, i saved some of them, and others are still there:

http://superluchas.net/2011/12/28/jeff-hardy-regresa-a-la-wwe/

Translate: Jeff Hardy returns to the WWE, he was the man behind "it Begins".

The last match of Jeff in the WWE was against CM Punk, in a steel cage match, so hes excpected to return and feud with him, towards wrestlemania.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nimbus said:


> Guys, its JEFF HARDY, info was leaked days ago, but WWE covered everything. And deleted most of the sources.
> But they couldnt delete the international info, i saved some of them, and others are still there:
> 
> http://superluchas.net/2011/12/28/jeff-hardy-regresa-a-la-wwe/
> 
> Translate: Jeff Hardy returns to the WWE, he was the man behind "it Begins".
> 
> The last match of Jeff in the WWE was against CM Punk, in a steel cage match, so hes excpected to return and feud with him, towards wrestlemania.


That's nice and all, but he's is in TNA right now with all the other addicts.


----------



## Superliminal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nimbus said:


> Guys, its JEFF HARDY, info was leaked days ago, but WWE covered everything. And deleted most of the sources.
> But they couldnt delete the international info, i saved some of them, and others are still there:
> 
> http://superluchas.net/2011/12/28/jeff-hardy-regresa-a-la-wwe/
> 
> Translate: Jeff Hardy returns to the WWE, he was the man behind "it Begins".
> 
> The last match of Jeff in the WWE was against CM Punk, in a steel cage match, so hes excpected to return and feud with him, towards wrestlemania.


it says it's a joke in the link. 28th december is the spanish speaking world's version of april fool's day.


----------



## The Tony

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 


> On my way to Calgary to go boarding w @speewee in Louise! (Apparently Memphis is in the Rocky Mountains now) #internetfools


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Tony316 said:


> IAmJericho Chris Jericho


trolling probably as usual lol imagine it really ain't him everyone who thought it was 100% him will look like fools and he will take advantage of that :lmao


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I heard its this guy


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Rebel said:


> *Just been thinking...
> 
> Has anyone considered this could be a brand new superstar?
> Im mark out if it was, with all this build up....
> 
> hmmm...*


The promos state that it's from a returning superstar.

I'm sticking with Undertaker, and the she is WrestleMania.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Woow. Jericho is such a troll.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> ye once I saw the last vid with the guy walking fast in the background I could tell straight away. For some reason it gave it away for me that it was Y2J


Yeah, through the school? I'm 99.99% sure that it is Jericho.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I guess that puts Jericho to bed.


----------



## skeenz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What seemed like so long away once is finally almost upon us. I cannot wait for Monday. I'm not sure how I'm gonna contain myself the whole day, I'm gonna be going crazy. Gotta have a cavity filled in the morning so I'll probably sleep off the numbing lol. I hope its Jericho on one hand, but on another I hope it isn't and that I'm completely surprised. The only way I'll be disappointed is if its Taker.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Undertaker is coming back as a HEEL !


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would pissed if it Undertaker FOR Triple H.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Undertaker is coming back as a HEEL !


Undertaker is a dark character in any situation.

And what's so heelish about those promos?
They talk about taking back what's his. The Main Event of Wrestlemania. 

Jericho makes alot of sense, but I think the board is sleeping on Taker. The 1st message says ItBegins. The last promo says TheEndBegins. "It" very well could be the Streak.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"I see two legs walking. That's all I see. From the knee's down. And I am certain... It's definitely, absolutely, positively, undeniably Chris Jericho's legs."

Pretty much what some people in this thread are saying. fpalm


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GillbergReturns said:


> Undertaker is a dark character in any situation.
> 
> And what's so heelish about those promos?
> They talk about taking back what's his. The Main Event of Wrestlemania.
> 
> Jericho makes alot of sense, but I think the board is sleeping on Taker. The 1st message says ItBegins. The last promo says TheEndBegins. "It" very well could be the Streak.


But it has to be some kind of stable. "Force" seems something big. I'm scared that it could be Triple H and Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> Please stop posting. This is the absolute worst theory I've ever read.


You should probably take your own advice considering you have Grossman and the Skins repped in your avatar.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> if that was the one where "Y2J" was in the tree then it wasn't serious. i hate samoa joe marks anyway so idk, i just had to lash out.


I clearly stated I was merely looking at other possibilities, in no way did I try to connect every dot and float a full on theory. There is no harm in it, if you don't wanna discuss then don't respond it's that simple.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's not taker, it might be jericho, i don't fucking know, but i hope it's jericho.


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I for one would be highly disappointed if this promo were for Taker.
1.) We're not even close to Wrestlemania.
2.) The promo has 4 parts and has had a build up like no other.
3.) Taker is 46 and hasn't been wrestling because of his health, the effects of which we saw it in his last Mania match with Trips. He couldn't fly around like he used to and he just looked rusty. Not to mention he was dropped clean on his head a few times if I recall correctly. WWE is in need of some star power; a wrestler or wrestlers that can wrestle full time. Taker obviously can't do this.
4.) The promo mentions 'taking back what's mine' but like I said, we're not even close to Wrestlemania. Given his nagging injuries and the fact that his streak is a proven draw, I don't see why you risk it by bringing him in early. There's nothing to prove.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If its the ABA Taker, everyone will mark.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> If its the ABA Taker, everyone will mark.


Not me, maybe if it was a few years ago, but not now. This promo doesn't fit ABA taker anyways, it doesn't have an obvious hint that it is taker, it just has a mysterious flow all over it, if it was Taker, it'd be obvious by the 2nd promo. It's someone else.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As long as this isn't for Jericho, I'll be alright. Just hit Y2J's music and get on with it. He doesn't need another one - imagine if he left in 2 years again, and 2 years after that another huge promo. Stop it already.


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Jeritroll?*

Is Chris Jericho a troll?


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

someone here said they didn't reveal taker as the one behind 2-21-11 until his appearence live on raw
but they did in the last promo on raw 2-14-11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSp49whmA98&feature=related


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Jeritroll?*

No. Chris Jericho is chris jericho's biggest mark ever but i am sure his fans will never see this.

OMGZ HE IS WORKIN THE INTERWEBz...


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: Jeritroll?*

If it is Jericho on Monday, then yes, he is the biggest troll in wrestling history.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Jeritroll?*

definitely a troll

but he's my troll, The best troll in the world!!!!!


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I just don't want Triple H vs Undertaker. I don't.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Without a question.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> definitely a troll
> 
> but he's my troll, The best troll in the world!!!!!


He sure is!!! :mark:


----------



## CitizenErased

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Its Jericho ... troll.



Awesome but.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's obviously Jericho.


The rumours are going around that WWE want to take the title off Punk because of the low ratings.
Jericho will interrupt Punk's match on Monday. He will reclaim what's his.. since Punk stole Jericho's "best in the world" gimmick he will take it back, along with the WWE title.


----------



## SailorAirman

*Re: Jeritroll?*


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> I just don't want Triple H vs Undertaker. I don't.


Neither so I, either do I.

For the record I never bothered to watch last year's match, I just skipped to the finish as I do with most Triple H matches these days.


----------



## Proph

*Re: Jeritroll?*

He's the best in the world at what he does...

Trolling.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> Neither so I, either do I.
> 
> For the record I never bothered to watch last year's match, I just skipped to the finish as I do with most Triple H matches these days.


I want to see Triple H face The Miz.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ThumbInTheBum said:


> Neither so I, either do I.
> 
> For the record I never bothered to watch last year's match, I just skipped to the finish as I do with most Triple H matches these days.


Then you missed the only good match on the card and your opinion is invalid.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> definitely a troll
> 
> but he's my troll, The best troll in the world!!!!!





LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> He sure is!!! :mark:


.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Traddy-X said:


> Then you missed the only good match on the card and your opinion is invalid.


A match cannot be good if neither the participants nor the outcome are of any interest going in. I no longer care about The Streak and I haven't cared about Triple H since 2002.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What would people do if Vickie(as Zigglers "agent?") gave up his title shot because Vickie found another client who made her an offer she couldn't refuse. That person ends up being Jericho, and on next weeks Raw, he not only returns, but wins the WWE title.

Jericho,Ziggler,Swagger in a stable lol.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> What would people do




I'd go: Oh, it's this guy again.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Imagine if it's Undertaker, Jericho and Stephanie, to form a stable ?


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Imagine if it's Undertaker, Jericho and Stephanie, to form a stable ?



The guy that wrestles once a year, in a stable?


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> Imagine if it's Undertaker, Jericho and Stephanie, to form a stable ?


I'd put a bullet in my head


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Will people stop suggesting it could possibly be Stephanie McMahon. Please. The final video said 'HE IS COMING'. HE. HE. *HE*. *HEEEEE*.

Thanks


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We know it's a HE. But it's also a FORCE. FORCE could be many.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> We know it's a HE. But it's also a FORCE. FORCE could be many.


See below


WeWantRyder said:


> Will people stop suggesting it could possibly be Stephanie McMahon. Please. The final video said 'HE IS COMING'. HE. HE. *HE*. *HEEEEE*.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The only realistic returns of 'familiar forces' to the WWE are Undertaker, Jericho and too a lesser extent Batista (as far as superstars go anyway). Assuming there are flaws in both theories of these videos being linked to either 'taker/Y2J, & nothing linking them to Batista, it begs asking. 

What if the 'familiar force' is only familiar whoever they intend to go after? 
What if it is a guy who has never appeared on WWE television, but has a history with a superstar? 

Hell such a history could be totally made up by WWE.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WeWantRyder said:


> What if it is a guy who has never appeared on WWE television, but has a history with a superstar?


It says familiar force. So I'm pretty sure it's a superstar who's appeared at least once on WWE television.


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TOXiiC said:


> It says familiar force. So I'm pretty sure it's a superstar who's appeared at least once on WWE television.


I am aware of that but what I'm suggesting is that is could be a familiar force to just one superstar. Take the storyline when Kane debuted for example. He was a familiar force to the Undertaker, but nobody else in the WWF. The promos are so vague, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brock Lesnar just officially retired fro UFC .. just sayin'


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brock Lesnar just retired from UFC....I'm not saying, I'm just saying....


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well Brock Lesnar just retired from UFC 

I doubt he would come right back to WWE that quick.


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brock Lesnar just officially retired from MMA....





Don't think he'd be fit to wrestle by Monday though


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont want Lesnar back. Fuck that.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol he's 1-2 in his last 3 fights.

*1-2*-12


----------



## FITZ

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He doesn't have to wrestle on Monday though...

Don't really see it happening though.


----------



## stingafun

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lesnar just retired from ufc wow that would be epic


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL!!!

We're all over it like a dirty shirt.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here comes the pain


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would fucking mark for Lesnar.


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly think he went into that fight with retirement already planned.

I actually would give serious consideration to a Lesnar return except for the fact that his stomach mightn't even be strong enough.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> lol he's 1-2 in his last 3 fights.
> 
> *1-2*-12


OH
MY
GOD


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In case ya'll didn't hear, Brock Lesnar retired from UFC...:side:


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Really? Really?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dana would have a shit if Brock returned to wwe tv this Monday.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkatron said:


> I honestly think he went into that fight with retirement already planned.
> 
> I actually would give serious consideration to a Lesnar return except for the fact that his stomach mightn't even be strong enough.


agreed , something tells me that he just wasn't gonna face Junior no matter what was the outcome


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I honestly don't know who it is, but I'd mark for Jericho, Shane/Steph, Lesnar, if it's not one of those three I'd be disappointed. Like if it's Taker it would be a huge letdown.


----------



## 3aaBrSbeeL

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The girl = Sable


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sorry, I was on my twitter app and heard he lost in the first round and announced retirement. Did he throw the fight or did it look like he tried but 'slipped'?


LMAO LOOK ON TWITTER; #BackToWWE, Wrestlemania and Wrestlemania are trending


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Sorry, I was on my twitter app and heard he lost in the first round and announced retirement. Did he throw the fight or did it look like he tried but 'slipped'?
> 
> 
> LMAO LOOK ON TWITTER; #BackToWWE, Wrestlemania and Wrestlemania are trending


ahhh wrestling fans , the perfect trolls


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Sorry, I was on my twitter app and heard he lost in the first round and announced retirement. Did he throw the fight or did it look like he tried but 'slipped'?
> 
> 
> LMAO LOOK ON TWITTER; #BackToWWE, Wrestlemania and Wrestlemania are trending


I certainly don't think he intentionally "threw" it, but he looked very nervous before it and he wasn't at the races at all. He got a few savage kicks to his surgically-repaired mid-section and he just sort of buckled.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i really thought he would've got over his nervous mode after cutting Reem in the beginning , but he still looked defensive as shit .. didn't expect it to end that fast


crossing my fingers for a WWE return


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> In case ya'll didn't hear, Brock Lesnar retired from UFC...:side:


GET THE FUCK OUTA HERE!!!! HAs a thread been made about this?


----------



## Rush

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Sorry, I was on my twitter app and heard he lost in the first round and announced retirement. Did he throw the fight or did it look like he tried but 'slipped'?
> 
> 
> LMAO LOOK ON TWITTER; #BackToWWE, Wrestlemania and Wrestlemania are trending


a K1 champ kicked, kneed and punched the hell out of his body. He's a complete mental flake but he was hurt.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think Lesnar was ever the same after his illness, and it showed. He absolutely didn't throw the fight. I'm sure he made up his mind before hand though that if he lost he was out.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



scrilla said:


> lol he's 1-2 in his last 3 fights.
> 
> *1-2*-12





3aaBrSbeeL said:


> The girl = Sable


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In that case, its a good thing Lesnar is giving up UFC, Sorta like Edge's retirement, risk permanent injury or just give up


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I don't think Lesnar was ever the same after his illness, and it showed. He absolutely didn't throw the fight. I'm sure he made up his mind before hand though that if he lost he was out.


Wow someone posted with common sense


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

He certainly went into it not fully ready, or in shape.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dark Storm said:


> He certainly went into it not fully ready, or in shape.


yeah , i noticed he was a bit saggy when it comes to the tits and biceps , probably because of the fact he was away for a while 

.. you just don't face a full package like the reem without being 100% mentally or physically


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Damn work, the night i wanna see this fight, i gotta work >__>

No videos are popping up anywhere


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky Mark said:


> yeah , i noticed he was a bit saggy when it comes to the tits and biceps , probably because of the fact he was away for a while
> 
> .. you just don't face a full package like the reem without being 100% mentally or physically


Exactly, he was nowhere near 100% mentally, he was somewhat out of shape, and I guarantee that stomach wasn't in as good a condition as he was saying. Should not have been in the Octagon tonight.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

@IAmJericho: Lesnar just took my spot as the 1/2/12 guy...


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*











Videos of the fight


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

yeah let the rumors begins that its lesnar returning on 1/2/12 fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Tony

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Gene_Wilder said:


> @IAmJericho: Lesnar just took my spot as the 1/2/12 guy...


:lmao


----------



## Cynic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the guy that turns out to be the point of this is anyone but Jericho their career will be ruined out of pure public spite.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOOK WITHIN

1/2/12

1 + 2 = 12
12 = Chris Jericho


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vince was watching, just saying.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> I dont want Lesnar back. Fuck that.


umad


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i don't think it's trolling , now that jericho actually acknowledged it and began making fun of it by "sarcastically" spoiling it , just proves that there is a less chance that it's jericho 


OR , maybe jericho is playing "reverse" reverse phycology , you know , making sarcastic comments about it so that we think he is tricking us (the smarks with inside info from dirtsheets) into believing that he is making sure it's not him by giving it away so easily , just so that we think he is spoiling it therefore he isn't the guy when in fact , he is 


ugh i just raped my own mind fpalm 



to hell with this .. what's taking Monday so damn long ?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

@IAmJericho: So obvious the 1/2-12 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke #ufcisfixed @speewee #memphis


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I mean, I was expecting Brock Lesnar to return during the Royal Rumble. But next week is cool, too.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Obviously it's not Lesnar, but if it's Taker and he officially states Wrestlemania is his last match (TheEndBegins) that sets it up for Lesnar.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dana White is not gonna let Lesnar come to the WWE, doubt it, but Vince was in attendance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lesnar is still under contract, settle down boys.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Dana White is not gonna let Lesnar come to the WWE, doubt it, but Vince was in attendance.


well , no that lesnar officially retired , things could go into different directions


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL even Jericho thought it was a joke.

Don't blame him tbh.


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rush said:


> Lesnar is still under contract, settle down boys.


Not if you retire.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This thread is going to be hilarious for the next couple of days. 

"guys i am tellin u that brok lesner is gonna be 1/2/12 and sable is the girl in the videos"
"maybe its brock and jericho and they fight at wrestlemania, thoughts?"


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Vince was in attendance?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Lesnar is retired, under contract" - Dana White


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL Jericho birating fans about the Brock fight on twitter;


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hey, hey you, reading this thread and ready to post your own theories or counter other peoples thoughts... DON'T DO IT!

Just wait. Slay a dragon in Skyrim, kill some noobs in MW3, and before you know it Monday will be here and we will be seeing who it is. Thank you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Not if you retire.


:lmao Yeah you are you dropkick. He has to wait until the contract is ended before he goes elsewhere.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho doing a work on some fans right now haha. He does have a point though. Brock seemed apathetic. He went for the takedown once and gave up. Just took the punches and then of course when Overeem hit his very very weak area, boom, he was out and he buckled. 

He won't return so soon though otherwise UFC will get someone investigating them for match fixing. Rest assured there's probably a contract on the table for Lesnar though from WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Not if you retire.


*Retiring does not get you out of your contract.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> What would people do if Vickie(as Zigglers "agent?") gave up his title shot because Vickie found another client who made her an offer she couldn't refuse. That person ends up being Jericho, and on next weeks Raw, he not only returns, but wins the WWE title.
> 
> Jericho,Ziggler,Swagger in a stable lol.


I would probably end up in the emergency room. :mark:


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



METTY said:


> Not if you retire.


First smart guy here... LOL.

these kids or ignorant peeps does not seem to understand the meaning of retire.

still if I were him, I'd like to take a 6-months break to recondition myself.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



evoked21 said:


> First smart guy here... LOL.
> 
> these kids or ignorant peeps does not seem to understand the meaning of retire.
> 
> still if I were him, I'd like to take a 6-months break to recondition myself.


*:lmao oh the irony. *


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i thought this was his last fight in his contract though.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



evoked21 said:


> First smart guy here... LOL.
> 
> these kids or ignorant peeps does not seem to understand the meaning of retire.
> 
> still if I were him, I'd like to take a 6-months break to recondition myself.


I don't think you understand how contracts work.

The people in this thread have been impressively dumb.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Dana White is not gonna let Lesnar come to the WWE, doubt it, *but Vince was in attendance*.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao i knew lesnar would be brought up

dana said he's still under contract at the presser. that said, restructuring is always on the table. 

brock isn't showing up on monday. just stop - it makes ufc look bad because it would mean that brock and wwe back doored their way into this and brock knew this was going to be his last fight


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe ItBegins is Stephanie McMahon/Paul Haymen/Brock Lesner?!


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I LMFAO if say the mystery man (probably being Jericho), came out to Brocks Lesnars "Here Comes the Pain". 

The reaction from everyone would be absolutely priceless.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



black_napalm said:


> :lmao i knew lesnar would be brought up
> 
> dana said he's still under contract at the presser. that said, restructuring is always on the table.
> 
> brock isn't showing up on monday. just stop - it makes ufc look bad because it would mean that brock and wwe back doored their way into this and brock knew this was going to be his last fight


It would definitely expose UFC as being scripted as shit.


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what u reaction when hear this theme this monday night??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsSkL6K4PBk

its mark out moment bro i will mark it :flip:flip


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not that I'm claiming it's Lesnar (still believe Jericho), but you can pay to get out of almost every contract. Contracts don't necessarily mean much. Besides that, there's also arrangements and agreements that can be made to benefit both parties if they choose to part ways.


----------



## CrystalFissure

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wait.. That is what a UFC match is like? That was absolute shit! How boring. I'd prefer scripted action where it looks cool, rather than real shit where people are actually getting beaten up. How boring..


----------



## lisaharrod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jesus christ its not Brock Lesnar just because he has retired now means absolutely shit, jesus christ kids on here now a days


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's not Lesnar, no way he's coming back to WWE that fast after what just happened to him.. Thought Brock will return at one point, but not anytime soon.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm going to mark so hard when it's Coachman.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Got myself ready for Monday. Changed my sig.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nitemare said:


> Not that I'm claiming it's Lesnar (still believe Jericho), but you can pay to get out of almost every contract. Contracts don't necessarily mean much. Besides that, there's also arrangements and agreements that can be made to benefit both parties if they choose to part ways.


lol these guys are new


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CrystalFissure said:


> Wait.. That is what a UFC match is like? That was absolute shit! How boring. I'd prefer scripted action where it looks cool, rather than real shit where people are actually getting beaten up. How boring..


Wait... You didn't know what a UFC "match" looked like? Where the fuck have you been for the past 5 years?

If you want a taste of what MMA is all about, watch the fight before Lesnar/Overeem. (Cerrone/Diaz)

UFC fans: Fuck WWE. It's fake and gay.
WWE fans: Fuck UFC. It's boring and gay.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UFC @ufc

Brock says he's retiring - do you think we'll see him again in the Octagon? How about in another type of ring - guesses on WWE?


They even put it on twitter? Is UFC trying to spoil the surprise?


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

fpalm It's not Brock


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> UFC @ufc
> 
> Brock says he's retiring - do you think we'll see him again in the Octagon? How about in another type of ring - guesses on WWE?
> 
> They even put it on twitter? Is UFC trying to spoil the surprise?


I just had flashbacks to WCW spoling Mick Foley's first WWF title win on Nitro. (I know, the comparison is horrible)


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone catch jericho's tweet?: IAmJericho Chris Jericho


> So obvious the 1/2-02 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke #ufcisfixed @speewee #memphis


4 hours ago 

speculate away


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



black_napalm said:


> anyone catch jericho's tweet?: IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> 
> 4 hours ago
> 
> speculate away


Jericho is just trolling. I think this just makes it more obvious that indeed it is him. I'm still not 100%, but mid 90s for sure now.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, hmmm. It was obviously Jericho until about 4 and a half hours ago. Now I'm not quite sure. I still think it is Jericho but this seems too much of a coincidence like Lesnar 'planned' to lose even before the match.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why does anyone think that Brock planned to lose today? Seriously, I want to know. 

From what I know about him, albeit not a lot, he is a very competitive person and would not throw a fight. If it was his intention to leave for the WWE, then he would have retired before the match. Also, why would he put himself in a position to be kicked in the (repaired from a life threatening illness) stomach? 

Sorry, but IMO there is NO way he was going out there to throw a fight so he could retire. 

If somebody has anything on the contrary to say, please do so. Because to me, there is just no way he did that. So please enlighten me.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You may wanna expand the poll question, OP.



> CMPunk CM Punk
> “@Bhavuk7: @CMPunk Hey punk who do u think is returning on 2nd jan to kick your ass and reclaim his spot ?” Dracula?


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fishsticks said:


> Why does anyone think that Brock planned to lose today? Seriously, I want to know.
> 
> From what I know about him, albeit not a lot, he is a very competitive person and would not throw a fight. If it was his intention to leave for the WWE, then he would have retired before the match. Also, why would he put himself in a position to be kicked in the (repaired from a life threatening illness) stomach?
> 
> Sorry, but IMO there is NO way he was going out there to throw a fight so he could retire.
> 
> If somebody has anything on the contrary to say, please do so. Because to me, there is just no way he did that. So please enlighten me.


He said he told his kids that he would either leave today or leave till he got the title he if won that match. 
So there is a posibility Brock planned with wwe to leave after he got a match junior dos santos match.

I think Brock is going to return to WWE, but not to tour with wwe all week. only to come to raw and ppv. So he can with wwe one day a week and mostly with his family.
I mean the man is going to need to earn his money somehow and i think Vince would write a contract like that.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hemen said:


> He said he told his kids that he would either leave today or leave till he got the title he if won that match.
> So there is a posibility Brock planned with wwe to leave after he got a match junior dos santos match.
> 
> I think Brock is going to return to WWE, but not to tour with wwe all week. only to come to raw and ppv. So he can with wwe one day a week and mostly with his family.
> I mean the man is going to need to earn his money somehow and i think Vince would write a contract like that.


I read that too and the possibility of him returning one day is there. But....
1-2-12 ≠ Brock Lesnar

I would assume that there is something (or was prior to retirement) in his contract about appearing on TV without permission from the UFC. And why would they let him show up if he won and already give away his plans to retire after the title match?


----------



## Damian77D

*Re: Jeritroll?*

yes


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fishsticks said:


> I read that too and the possibility of him returning one day is there. But....
> 1-2-12 ≠ Brock Lesnar
> 
> I would assume that there is something (or was prior to retirement) in his contract about appearing on TV without permission from the UFC. And why would they let him show up if he won and already give away his plans to retire after the title match?



I agree with you that he won't return this monday. But i think he will return someday before 2012 ends.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

For every one who is saying Lesnar lost at purpose is complete BS!.. Lesnar said "If I would have won this fight, I would have gone on to challenge for the UFC heavyweight champion and then retire." Which means nothing was planned, The videos cant be for Lesnar because Lesnar's fate was decided at UFC 141. He lost, he retired, If he would have won, he would have tried to become a champion before retiring, which would have been just one more match.

I hope we see Lesnar in the WWE soon, but its NOT January 2nd 2012. Atleast not in my opinion, If that was the case, that would mean UFC fights are fixed? because Lesnar should have signed the contract with the WWE before UFC 141 so he had to lose on purpose? UFC/Dana would never allow that.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zkorejo said:


> For every one who is saying Lesnar lost at purpose is complete BS!.. Lesnar said "If I would have won this fight, I would have gone on to challenge for the UFC heavyweight champion and then retire." Which means nothing was planned, The videos cant be for Lesnar because Lesnar's fate was decided at UFC 141. He lost, he retired, If he would have won, he would have tried to become a champion before retiring, which would have been just one more match.
> 
> I hope we see Lesnar in the WWE soon, but its NOT January 2nd 2012. Atleast not in my opinion, If that was the case, that would mean UFC fights are fixed? because Lesnar should have signed the contract with the WWE before UFC 141 so he had to lose on purpose? UFC/Dana would never allow that.


Maybe the Undertaker is the back up plan if Lesnar won.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Or.. Maybe it was never for Lesnar..?

I believe in "Anything can happen in the WWE", but right now, I am 99.99% sure its not for Lesnar for some reason.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zkorejo said:


> Or.. Maybe it was never for Lesnar..?
> 
> I believe in "Anything can happen in the WWE", but right now, I am 99.99% sure its not for Lesnar for some reason.


Your right, Im marking out god damn it bro, let us have our moment.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's not Lesnar, but never rule out the option. This is Pro Wrestling ANYTHING Can Happen.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott Button said:


> Your right, Im marking out god damn it bro, let us have our moment.


haha. I understand the excitement. I am pretty sad he retired from the UFC though, But I am REALLY looking forward to him coming back to the E soon.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Lol yea he is.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



zkorejo said:


> haha. I understand the excitement. I am pretty sad he retired from the UFC though, But I am REALLY looking forward to him coming back to the E soon.


I love Brock Lesnar is the E before, should of been the real star but walked away. waaaa, Hopefully Lesnar comes back for a proper long run and becomes the top man on Raw. Allowing John Cena to get off my screen and go to Smackdown.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jeritroll?*

It'd be better if he trolled everyone and came back on the 9th instead.


----------



## AYSTER

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont see it being Lesnar just yet. Its probably been mentioned but do you think the clock in the latest video has any significance, first of all you could say for a countdown ala Jericho but also the time on the clock was just after 11 and correct me if I am wrong as I dont live in the states but does Raw not usually end just after 11 so that could signal when "it begins"


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I thought it was obvious, he loves trolling the fans.


----------



## Cole Phelps

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Yes but not only is he a troll. His a great troll. Jerico is funny as hell and i respect him for being awesome


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Some TWEET of Jerico

“On my way to Calgary to go boarding w @speewee in Louise! (Apparently Memphis is in the Rocky Mountains now)* #internetfools”*

"So obvious the 1/2-02 mystery man is Brock Lesnar.* That fight was a joke #ufcisfixed @speewee #memphis"*

*"Lesnar just took a dive...."*
:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Jeritroll?*

He is the best in the world at what he does.
I am still not 100% sure but i think it will be him (or at least its my hope)


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: Jeritroll?*

As much I would love him to return on the 2nd, if he's coming back with a stable or someone else they should return on the 2nd, then he can keep trolling and return on the 9th. 

Actually, no that's a shit idea. Y2J for 02/01/12.


----------



## Alex

*Re: Jeritroll?*

He's a good troll, but he has nothing on Troll Laurinaitis.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont think its Lesnar. Not saying he cant comeback but it really cant be him for Monday it'd make UFC look rigged.

Although to any of you who just watched the fight and dont watch UFC or know much about it. The guy he was fighting is the best Heavyweight striker in all of MMA he is a Kickboxing champion as well. Those knees would kill most of you on here. It wasnt rigged Lesnar was in a lot of pain.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Royal Rumble - no. 30:

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1

0

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


> Royal Rumble - no. 30:
> 
> HERE COMES THE PAIN!


Not going to be the same without Taz. :no:


----------



## Master Blaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The "It begins" videos are made in a way, that makes it possible to (re-)debut many people with them.

I doubt that the videos were made for Lesnar originally, but that doesn't mean that they can't debut him on Monday with them.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> I dont think its Lesnar. Not saying he cant comeback but it really cant be him for Monday *it'd make UFC look rigged.*


WWE wouldn't mind


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I actually don't think its him but if it is, I don't really care. Getting tired of all his returns..

I'm not saying I don't want to see him, but he always returns in some stupid fashion. Why not just interfere in a match or something? You know.. contribute to a storyline.


----------



## Punkster82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rop3 said:


> WWE wouldn't mind


But UFC would mind. And Lesnar retiring does not mean is not under contract anymore.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Fabregas said:


> I actually don't think its him but if it is, I don't really care. Getting tired of all his returns..
> 
> I'm not saying I don't want to see him, but he always returns in some stupid fashion. Why not just interfere in a match or something? You know.. contribute to a storyline.


there is no storyline to contribute too tbh


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> But UFC would mind. And Lesnar retiring does not mean is not under contract anymore.


he is not
he would have resigned if he would have won that feud


----------



## Coyote_69

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here comes the pain.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lesnar did not throw the fight!! 

Without even looking at a fighters contract I can tell you that there is something in there about throwing fights. With Vegas, bookies, and gambling being involved, Dana White would be able to take Lesnar to court for everything. 

Wishful thinking is one thing, but trying to justify it and make it real is just silly. 

There is nothing wrong some of you saying you hope it's him. But saying he threw the fight is just nonsensical beyond belief. Think about it for 5 seconds.


----------



## NotAllThere

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lesnar is still under contract under UFC according to Dana White.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Funny how Lesnar is under contract, and that he's of course not gonna do anything atm, yet UFC twitter asking if we will see him in a WWE ring. Could potentially be an agreement here between White - Lesnar - WWE. You never know. This is behind the scenes shizzle that we probably won't get any details about. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Target 02

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane-Steph returning is too good to be true. It's probably Taker with McCool or something.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*BROCK LESNAR TO FACE CM PUNK AT WRESTLEMANIA FOR THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP AND KILL THE GEEK.*


----------



## Punkster82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> he is not
> he would have resigned if he would have won that feud


That is wrong!


> During a post-fight press conference, UFC head Dana White made it clear that Brock Lesnar was retiring under contract, so he wouldn't be free and clear to go work for WWE or another pro wrestling promotion without White's permission.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> That is wrong!


You are wrong 



I have one better : 

A reporter asked Dana if Lesnar was free to go to "the other company," referencing Lesnar returning to WWE. Dana said that Lesnar is retiring from UFC under contract and will remain under contract unless he and Lesnar can come to terms. Dana said he doesn't think Lesnar should retire but won't argue with a man who wants to retire.

Link : http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_UFC_President_Asked_About_a_WWE_Return.html


Which means that if Vince pays Dana a good amount of money they could get in terms and Brock Lesnar could get released to sign a wwe contract


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> That is wrong!


ok good to know


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> That is wrong!


And that is why there is an agreement, like I mentioned. (Well, probably). Lesnar for last entry in Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe the globe and the clock just mean new year 2012?


----------



## Draconique

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Why don't you just ASK HIM?


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> That is wrong!


He meant that Lesnar won't be released unless they come to terms. 

All that has to happen is to Vince to pay some money. And then they have come to terms. And Brock is released. EASY AS THAT. 

Royal Rumble 2012 = The Debut of Brock Lesnar


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hemen said:


> He meant that Lesnar won't be released unless they come to terms.
> 
> All that has to happen is to Vince to pay some money. And then they have come to terms. And Brock is released. EASY AS THAT.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2012 = The Return of Brock Lesnar


Fixed.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I could see him making a Royal Rumble return, but it also wouldn't surprise me if he took more time off for his family and health.


----------



## decadeofdecadence

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Honestly I have not watched Raw in awhile, but these promos have me intrigued. I just came back to this site and I am not sure if anyone has said this, but I think it's Jericho and the Girl is Stephanie. One of the promos the girl says "I cannot help you anymore" It could mean Stephanie is not gonna help her husband and father anymore, because he befriended Punk after Punk insulted her. Sets up Jericho vs. HHH and Punk feud. It could also set up for other "returns" Jericho is friends with Christian and Edge, who could come back in a light/non wrestling role. Christian could wrestle HHH at WM28 and we get Punk vs. Y2J. Stephanie leading a Canadian faction, against her father and husband.


----------



## Kamaria

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fishsticks said:


> Lesnar did not throw the fight!!
> 
> Without even looking at a fighters contract I can tell you that there is something in there about throwing fights. With Vegas, bookies, and gambling being involved, Dana White would be able to take Lesnar to court for everything.
> 
> Wishful thinking is one thing, but trying to justify it and make it real is just silly.
> 
> There is nothing wrong some of you saying you hope it's him. But saying he threw the fight is just nonsensical beyond belief. Think about it for 5 seconds.


I'm not saying it's him, but it's very possible to throw a fight and get away with it.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What about the name of all this, "It Begins"? If it is to be Jericho, what begins? I don't see anything beginning if it's Jericho.

I don't think it's Lesnar either, all this points at something to do with power, my bet is still on the McMahons.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kamaria said:


> I'm not saying it's him, but it's very possible to throw a fight and get away with it.


Showing up on Raw a few days later would not be getting away with it.


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i don't get it why lesnar is even a choice?
losing yesterday mean he may return but not now he atleast need time to recover from yesterday beating+ a huge event to return like wrestlemenia


----------



## Punkster82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hemen said:


> He meant that Lesnar won't be released unless they come to terms.
> 
> All that has to happen is to Vince to pay some money. And then they have come to terms. And Brock is released. EASY AS THAT.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2012 = The Debut of Brock Lesnar


I Know. I did not mean to exclude a short term Lesnar return to WWE

BUT, there is chance that Lesnar will already return on Monday!! That would just leave behind a very bitter taste to the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkster82 said:


> I Know. I did not mean to exclude a short term Lesnar return to WWE
> 
> BUT, there is chance that Lesnar will already return on Monday!! That would just leave behind a very bitter taste to the outcome of the fight.


Yeah, i agreee. I don't think he'll return to Monday  But i think he'll return sometime this year.


----------



## decadeofdecadence

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ABigLegend said:


> What about the name of all this, "It Begins"? If it is to be Jericho, what begins? I don't see anything beginning if it's Jericho.
> 
> I don't think it's Lesnar either, all this points at something to do with power, my bet is still on the McMahons.


maybe it's Morrison and instead of losing matches in two minutes, he gets three minutes to lose a match and thus the beginning of Morrison's extra minute begins? Oh and Melina is the girl and she gets a train ran on her right in the middle of the ring after every match.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm thinking this has something to do with the Mcmahons, not Jericho. Too many "control" and "power" references. I'd mark out if it was Shane


----------



## WWF/E

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I have to agree with Fabregas somewhat. Recreating the emotion of his 99 debut isn't gonna happen in this time period. 07 was proof of that.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Most wrestlers are their own biggest fans, I doubt Jericho is the only one. And he is every bit as good as he and his fans say he is, so who cares. Jericho > 95 percent of every wrestler to ever compete.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: Jeritroll?*

"I will never appear in WWE again."
_-Jericho
_
Yes he is a troll.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Most of you are expecting Jesus to come out on January 2nd.


It's been over analysed to death that only one man would genuinely startle me...

Chris Benoit.


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I've lost respect for the way he treats his fans and the recient comments about Lesnar calling him a joke, Lesnar went to UFC didnt fight any cans, Stood up against the best. I'd like to see Jerichio try do what Lesnar did, He wouldnt he'd get SMASHED by every opponent.


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thinking of it, the globe could mean who ever is returning is going to claim what is theirs, is going for the *World* Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fucking people...


----------



## LBGetBack

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Given how creepy and weird the promos are, how he comes back with big promos to hype him every year, and how the road to wrestlemania is the time where he's around these days....I'm going with Undertaker.

Hope I'm wrong. Not that I don't want him back, just that we already know he'll be back...hope I'm wrong and that we'll be surprised.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, We have all had our little fantasies and personal mark out moments, Raw is 1 day away, and i think we should just accept, its going to be Jericho after Punk... The time will be 11.02, Punk will be against Dolph Ziggler and there we go, Promo plays and Jericho appears.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Jeritroll?*

When did he mistreat his fans? I don't recall any real abuse.


----------



## Arjento

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

***UFC Spoiler***






























Looks like it could be Brock.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Yes he is. He CLAIMS that Brock took a dive in that Overeem fight.

I wouldn't be shocked if Brock had a broken rib(like he told Dana). I'd like to see Chris JERK-o get kicked in the liver by Overeem and not crumple to the ground in agony. I bet he'd probably start screaming like a little bitch.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Arjento said:


> ***UFC Spoiler***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it could be Brock.


Looks like it could be my ass.

This shit with It Begins is getting annoying.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So obvious the 1/2-02 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke #ufcisfixed @speewee #memphis
Sat Dec 31 05:25:28 via TwitBird
Chris Jericho
IAmJericho


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just like to credit the WWE for keeping this very quiet. Honestly thought people would of found out by now. Fair play.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am deeply saddened that Brock retired from UFC, especially like this. Actually I am one of those guys that doesn't like most sports at all, at least not the mainstream ones. I love weightlifting and strongman competitions but apart from this I am only interested in MMA, and barely into soccer. My point is, the only legit "athlete" I ever cheer for emotionally in sports is Brock Lesnar, I enjoy every second of his matches, regardless of quality more than I could ever enjoy a 5 star wrestling match.

What saddens me even more is his lack of attitude in that fight, cmon Lesnar, who are you going to bullshit? Overeem may be a strong striker, but not THAT STRONG. It was a Bob Sapp level bitch move to just back down and call the fight quits, why even fight if you don't even want to win? A Lesnar who actually wants to fight (aka ground and pound) wouldn't stand up to a K1 champ like a little ...... and give up after a few strikes. He was the "biggest" pussy I've ever seen, and I totally disappreciate his turn. If you went into this match with the same motivation as Shane Carwin, you might have murdered Overeem. That match was as fake as a WWE fight, only that Lesnar was bitchy enough to let himself get legit hurt instead of fighting the way he's supposed to be. Huge disappointment right there.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A

Here Comes The Pain?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Perhaps, but it's just as likely that he's sick of reading of comments about him returning to wrestling.

Shawn Michaels made similar joking comments about him reffing Trips v Undertaker at Mania. Constant remarks about when you're going to return gets irritating.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> Just like to credit the WWE for keeping this very quiet. Honestly thought people would of found out by now. Fair play.


Which proves these dirt sheets reliability. If it's something predictable, they'll report on it and act like they know some special insider report from a wwe meeting, or from vince mcmahons phone or something like that.

But if it's something like this, where there's at least 2 diff possibilities, they aren't reporting that much on it because they know that there's a good chance that they can be wrong, and this time they cant be like "wwe changed their plans last minute" because obviously from the first promo, wwe had a specific superstar these videos were designed for


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



decadeofdecadence said:


> maybe it's Morrison and instead of losing matches in two minutes, he gets three minutes to lose a match and thus the beginning of Morrison's extra minute begins? Oh and Melina is the girl and she gets a train ran on her right in the middle of the ring after every match.


*YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't think the mystery man is Brock. It's Jericho, he wouldn't give away the spoiler just like that. He only does it to further troll the fans and have his music played when we least expect it.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

could you imagine if punk wins the match, then one of the promos starts on the titantron, and this figure is posing right in front of the curtain, and Y2J's music hits!!!!!!!!!










but then it turns out to be this man:










it would just tear the hearts out of the iwc, this forum would cease to exist


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's 100% Chris Jericho, now. I think. Because he would have never made that tweet. He knows that if everyone starts to it's Brock, he's return wouldn't be that sweet.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


Chills. Down. My. Spine.


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What I love is that no matter who it is, they won't get a big pop. Kind of sucks.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striker said:


> What I love is that no matter who it is, they won't get a big pop. Kind of sucks.


Y2J would get a pretty big pop, if it was brock the roof would collapse


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Y2J would get a pretty big pop, if it was brock the roof would collapse


How? Most of the fans now have no clue who any older wrestlers are. Lita didnt get a pop, Goldust,
Kane, Booker T, and anyone else who returns. It's a combination of the fans not caring and them knowing.


----------



## Mister Master

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I bet that is Richie Steamboat.

It begins - a new Steamboat era
Look Within - his father works for the FCW
Control - He has some power in the FCW

Familiar Force he was on NWA and WWF PPV when he was young. So... yeah. Is Richie or Sting!


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope it's John Laurenitis. Imagine the heat. "This is the same unpredictability that you can find on Raw EVERY week" Then Taker's gong hits during his heat filled promo.

Jericho returns during the Punk/Ziggler match.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> could you imagine if punk wins the match, then one of the promos starts on the titantron, and this figure is posing right in front of the curtain, and Y2J's music hits!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then it turns out to be this man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would just tear the hearts out of the iwc, this forum would cease to exist




i would actually love this.... its what vince would do after that that would probably steam my carrots

*get in the ring to talk about how great his doofus son in law is.... 

*then promise a mega main event match built around cena.... "NEXT WEEK, RIGHT HERE, ON RAW"


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People expecting anyone other than Taker is building themselves for disappointment.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striker said:


> How? Most of the fans now have no clue who any older wrestlers are. Lita didnt get a pop, Goldust,
> Kane, Booker T, and anyone else who returns. It's a combination of the fans not caring and them knowing.


Booker T got quite a pop last year at the Rumble. And one shitty crowd doesn't mean every city has terrible crowds.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it might be better if a fake return happened first, then the actual superstar came out after. Like the promo airs again, then once it ends, Laurinitis comes out and pretends like he's the guy incharge of the videos, then it plays again and the real superstar comes out


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Striker said:


> How? Most of the fans now have no clue who any older wrestlers are. Lita didnt get a pop, Goldust,
> Kane, Booker T, and anyone else who returns. It's a combination of the fans not caring and them knowing.


I think the reason why Lita didn't get a pop was because the crowd was shitty. 
I'm pretty sure Jericho returning would get a pretty good pop.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

One question: 

As far as I am concerned the vids were never shown in the arena itself. The commentator never mention it. So i think there should be one vid with how should i put it a summary + explanation if possible still in that eerie tone the vids had.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Even Chris Jericho's early 2000's haircut is trolling.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


I am mad that this made me mark out

Shit


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Jeritroll?*

find out monday ya feel me dawg?


----------



## Kane-UK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



#1Peep4ever said:


> One question:
> 
> As far as I am concerned the vids were never shown in the arena itself. The commentator never mention it. So i think there should be one vid with how should i put it a summary + explanation if possible still in that eerie tone the vids had.


The 2-21-11 promos were never actually acknowledged on air either were they? At least until the actual date where Raw opened with the countdown clock, before the final vignette transferred itself into Undertaker's return...

At least i'm fairly sure that the final promo was the only one ever acknowledged on air...


----------



## mellison24

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kane-UK said:


> The 2-21-11 promos were never actually acknowledged on air either were they? At least until the actual date where Raw opened with the countdown clock, before the final vignette transferred itself into Undertaker's return...
> 
> At least i'm fairly sure that the final promo was the only one ever acknowledged on air...


I'm pretty certain Cole and Lawler etc all went quiet after the Taker (W/ STING LULZ) promos and commented on how creepy they were. Different to this time.

This time, it'll be something that 'shocks' the kayfabe world of WWE, but the 'viral' campaign is to make the fans feel 'in the loop'.

My guess is Jericho. But I feel like there'll be more to it somehow. Whether that be Steph or maybe some muscle backing Jericho as an 'end of the WWE' prophet of some kind. I dunno. But surely Jericho imo.


----------



## thatswascool

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


what the F**K i got goosee bump here...i wish this come true


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That Brock Lesnar video is fucking awesome! I can't wait for Monday night now! SHIT


----------



## Striker

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Choke2Death said:


> Booker T got quite a pop last year at the Rumble. And one shitty crowd doesn't mean every city has terrible crowds.


True. It just feels like most of the crowds are bad. How is Memphis?


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Last time I checked he was a human.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Jeritroll?*

if he comes on Monday he is a troll, if he don't then we are idiots lol


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Draconique said:


> Why don't you just ASK HIM?


I don't use gay ass twitter.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The reason it's not getting talked about on tv is because half of them have been revealed through the tv. all the twitter stuff isn't going to be seen at the arena.

I highly doubt it's Brock though. He'd be in a shitstorm of controversy if he shows up two days after losing a fight and retiring. He's also pretty beat up from that life threatening intestinal problem. He might want to just take some time off and be with his kids on his ranch or whatever he lives on.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Jericho trolls occasionally, but he's mostly just a master at working fans on the internet. I think more people are starting to smarten up to it though.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Jericho reminds me of Andy Kaufman. He just loves working people, playing with their emotions all to get them more invested in what happens. You can call it trolling or whatever, but I think it takes a lot of talent to get this many people emotionally invested in what you do with your career.


----------



## Lucifer34

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

To anyone that says Lesnar is the mystery 1-2-12 mystery man, it won't be. As awesome as it would be to see Lesnar return to the WWE on RAW this Monday, it definately won't be happening.

My money is still on Jericho. Whether it's just him remains to be seen.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lesnar would only be the mystery man if that was a last minute change. If he does return, my bet is final entry into the rumble.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






:mark:


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The case for Jericho is obvious. He's used the coded return before, he's used biblicial references, and most of the hints point his way too such as the globe and the leaf, but I can't shake my belief that it's Taker.

The girl is WrestleMania and he's announcing that this will be his last WrestleMania. TheEndBegins. Holding the ball (streak), knocking over the notebook (his career).


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well you guys might remember when Brock faught Carwin i believe maybe it was Mir but he ran into Taker and Taker said something along the lines of are you gonna do it? From then on i thought Brock would come back to WWE and be the guy to break Taker's streak. Now both of his last two losses seemed kinda staged to me and he wasnt even trying in last nights fight. He took the kick waited a second then fell down and covered up. Seemed shady to me but maybe Dana White and Mcmahon had an agreement to let Lesnar build the fight to get the ppv buys and then fall to Overeem and go to WWE. He's familiar force and it would be his second coming. He's also in WWE 12 and had interviews with Heyman and such although Heyman is his friend. I'm not saying it will be Lesnar but it could be a return of someone else like hane and Steph then all of a sudden Brock returns as well. I know all of this is conspiring but i can be wishful cant i?


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jpchicago23 said:


> Well you guys might remember when Brock faught Carwin i believe maybe it was Mir but he ran into Taker and Taker said something along the lines of are you gonna do it? From then on i thought Brock would come back to WWE and be the guy to break Taker's streak. Now both of his last two losses seemed kinda staged to me and he wasnt even trying in last nights fight. He took the kick waited a second then fell down and covered up. Seemed shady to me but maybe Dana White and Mcmahon had an agreement to let Lesnar build the fight to get the ppv buys and then fall to Overeem and go to WWE. He's familiar force and it would be his second coming. He's also in WWE 12 and had interviews with Heyman and such although Heyman is his friend. I'm not saying it will be Lesnar but it could be a return of someone else like hane and Steph then all of a sudden Brock returns as well. I know all of this is conspiring but i can be wishful cant i?


Dana White is not going to allow Brock to spit on MMA like that. Fixing fights is serious and will destroy any sports reputation

Don't get me wrong Brock will end up in the WWE eventually, but he's not getting his *ss beat then show up on Raw 3 days later.

Eventually they'll work out a buyout clause but don't bite your tongue on that being before Mania 28, becuase even JR thinks thats unlikely. The most likely bet is WM 29 Lesnar is going to make run at Austin.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its still too creepy to be Jericho. My money is on Taker.


----------



## CollegeKidd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The videos are trying so hard to convince us that it's Jericho so that people are caught off guard when it's not him. Obvious red herrings are obvious.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well, with Brock, it would really be a second coming... so eh...


Still, I wouldn't put any stock in that. In order of who I believe it is:

1) Chris Jericho- All the hidden clues, all the theories on here and just the fact that it seemed literally after Jericho said his talks with WWE fell through these videos started up (though I could be way off base, as I'm not sure when Jericho and WWE's negotiations fell through). I'm not quite sure I'm sold on the girl representing the WWE Title as others have said, but I'm not against the idea either. 

2) Shane McMahon- His second coming... coming back to claim what is his after it was stolen from him by Stephanie. TBH I'd probably put Shane ahead of Jericho, but the reason I don't is because of what I said about Jericho when it came to his contract negotiations falling through and then the videos starting up right after. Plus how he's been hating on Punk for stealing his "Best in the World" line, and the fact Punk is in the main event on Raw next week, it seems like it would be the perfect time for Jericho to come in. Shane I'm not really sure about, but as far as the videos go, I think he'd make more sense than anybody.

3) Undertaker- The atmosphere and vibe of the video scream Undertaker all the way. He doesn't really have anything else going for him though, which is why I can't put him above Jericho and Shane, but he's still a possibility, and a stronger one than anyone else minus the above two.

The chances I think of each happening are:

40% Jericho
35% Shane
24% Undertaker
1% Somebody else.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Brock would be incredible. Can't see it happening but it'd be incredible.


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well i dont necessarily think brock fixed the fight but i do think he laid down in it. Maybe he had so many fights to complete in his contract before he could go to the WWE and now is his chance. I mean he's got a disease that would make it real hard to stay an MMA fighter so the possibility is there. Not saying it will happen but its just a weird theory of mine. I'm actually hoping its Jericho or Shane more so Jericho to set up a dream match at Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if this turns out to be Taker will anyone else just be disappointed lol. When WWE does something like this its awesome it creates a buzz on here but sometimes we look to deep into everything. If Taker comes back just to challenge HHH i wonder how many will react to this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I see it as:

Undertaker - 70% chance.
Jericho - 20% chance.
Vince - 10% chance.

People believing that it's "obviously" Jericho are setting themselves up for disappointment. I'd love it to be Jericho as much as anybody but it just doesn't seem likely. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I see it as:
> 
> Undertaker - 70% chance.
> Jericho - 20% chance.
> Vince - 10% chance.
> 
> People believing that it's "obviously" Jericho are setting themselves up for disappointment. I'd love it to be Jericho as much as anybody but it just doesn't seem likely. Hope I'm wrong.


awesome avatar 
can i use it too? xD


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Go for it. 

I invite everybody to do so as well.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

They just showed a preview for RAW on the USA network and the 1/2/2012 interrupted the commercial.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I see it as:
> 
> Undertaker - 70% chance.
> Jericho - 20% chance.
> Vince - 10% chance.
> 
> People believing that it's "obviously" Jericho are setting themselves up for disappointment. I'd love it to be Jericho as much as anybody but it just doesn't seem likely. Hope I'm wrong.


I would love it to be Jericho too and would be disappointed if it wasnt but id also be disappointed if it were th e2 other ppl you said.


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Brock was a free agent and wanted a return now, I'd scrap Jericho and replace him with Lesnar.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Jericho > us.

Don't really matter if he's a troll or not.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Jeritroll?*



EnglishWrestling said:


> I don't use gay ass twitter.


You obviously didn't understand the joke. When Jericho was wrestling, every time he applied a rest hold submission, he would look at the ref and very audibly yell out "ASK HIM!", so the ref would ask his opponent if he wanted to submit. It sort of became a meme around here.

Yes, he's a troll.


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mike` said:


> They just showed a preview for RAW on the USA network and the 1/2/2012 interrupted the commercial.


Did anyone happen to record this, or is it online somewhere? Sounds interesting.

*EDIT: Never mind. I found it. It's on the USA website if anyone wants to see it.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


Holy fuck, imagine. Too bad it won't be him, but that's an awesome fan made video regardless.

I'm still hoping on Jericho.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


good video whoever created this id mark out awesome editing.:flip


----------



## bboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what's so good about jericho? why do people want him back so desperately? the guy is probably the most over rated wrestler ever


----------



## Borias

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Only 2 days until this happens. Thank god. I'm curious if looking back at the videos, it will make sense in retrospect.


----------



## bboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone hear crows in the 3rd video. It's sting!


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

bboy why are you starting the Jericho hate? 

You're awesome but Jericho is not someone to hate on.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bboy said:


> what's so good about jericho? why do people want him back so desperately? the guy is probably the most over rated wrestler ever


Your Rock hate is great but don't go too far now!


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



jpchicago23 said:


> Well you guys might remember when Brock faught Carwin i believe maybe it was Mir but he ran into Taker and Taker said something along the lines of are you gonna do it? From then on i thought Brock would come back to WWE and be the guy to break Taker's streak. Now both of his last two losses seemed kinda staged to me and he wasnt even trying in last nights fight. He took the kick waited a second then fell down and covered up. Seemed shady to me but maybe Dana White and Mcmahon had an agreement to let Lesnar build the fight to get the ppv buys and then fall to Overeem and go to WWE. He's familiar force and it would be his second coming. He's also in WWE 12 and had interviews with Heyman and such although Heyman is his friend. I'm not saying it will be Lesnar but it could be a return of someone else like hane and Steph then all of a sudden Brock returns as well. I know all of this is conspiring but i can be wishful cant i?


Please watch more real fights. Not everyone goes down straight away after a big hit, even headshots can sometimes take a second to take effect.
Brock took a hard kick full on in the (recently surgically repaired) gut, it's not exactly a stretch to thing that the pain of that would cause him to double over, it just took a second for the pain to hit.

Brock will probably come back, but not yet.
Sadly I can see this "return just for Wrestlemania" thing taking off, and while it's nice to see the Rock for a bit, and it'll be nice to see someone like at Stone Cold next year's WM, I just think it could get a bit samey if it continues for years.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

welcome back bboy , but i hate to break it for ya , there's a new kid in the block and his name is scrilla .. and he is a hair slip away from surpassing you


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rocky Mark said:


> welcome back bboy , but i hate to break it for ya , there's a new kid in the block and his name is scrilla .. and he is a hair slip away from surpassing you


scrilla is humbled (banned). So bboy lets everyone know who's ground it is we're standing on!

With that said, scrilla vs bboy - face vs face. Somebody should book it.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A familiar force shall arrive to reclaim what is his..

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW


----------



## jpchicago23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MovedManc said:


> Please watch more real fights. Not everyone goes down straight away after a big hit, even headshots can sometimes take a second to take effect.
> Brock took a hard kick full on in the (recently surgically repaired) gut, it's not exactly a stretch to thing that the pain of that would cause him to double over, it just took a second for the pain to hit.
> 
> Brock will probably come back, but not yet.
> Sadly I can see this "return just for Wrestlemania" thing taking off, and while it's nice to see the Rock for a bit, and it'll be nice to see someone like at Stone Cold next year's WM, I just think it could get a bit samey if it continues for years.


I've seen plenty of real fights buddy. I didnt say thats what happened it was just a theory that could culminate with him returning. So youre nieve enough to believe that no fights in the history of MMA were ever fixed? Especially with Shane being involved in MMA and the smoke screens that Triple H and Brock have thrown out. Cmon man be serious


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A
> 
> Here Comes The Pain?


so much win. 

I'm very aroused


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The best reaction to whoever it is will be that of the IWC. Half of the IWC will be yelling "This sucks!"; the other half shouting "I told you so!". It'll be bloody brilliant.

That being said, and I don't know who it is although I suspect Jericho, here's a point to consider. Twitter, dirtsheets, internet reports, they all talked about how CM Punk's contract was up and there was a real danger of him leaving the WWE with the title. Let's think about that for a moment. Vince McMahon really put the title (remember the show is a show, not a competition) on a guy who didn't have a contract and had openly admitted that he was leaving, no doubt and no question, from his company the next day. Our sources were "unimpeachable", remember?

Now, we have been informed that Jericho was in talks with the WWE and those talks fell through. And our source for this idea is.......Twitter, dirtsheets, and internet reports........

I think I see a pattern.

Not saying it's Y2J. If it's Taker, I will be pleased, if a little mystified, but fairly sure that it heralds the last match of his career regardless of the outcome. If it's Vince, I won't be at all surprised. There are definite signs of it being both, at least as many as there are that it's Jericho. If it's somebody other than Jericho, Taker, or Vince, I will be thoroughly entertained and probably be on my couch laughing my ass off. Whoever it is, the promos have been entertaining and somewhat mystifying. They've definitely done what they were designed to do.

wk


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't even care who it is anymore as long as it makes sense and is entertaining.


----------



## ywall2breakerj

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol @ everyone. It's clearly Shane Douglas, the Dynamic Dudes are going to reunite and win the tag team titles.
Edit: Oh screw it, Jesus makes more sense.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In the middle of Punk/Ziggler, the lights suddenly go out.

The titantron starts to flicker, the words "It begins" flashing on and off.

Then...












"OWWWWW HAVE MERCYY"






Gonna be honest, I'd mark out.


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Still think many are missing the point. There's no reason to bring Taker in right now. 'Mania is 4 months away. Still plenty of time to set his match up. Don't forget that he has nagging injuries. Why risk his health by bringing him back right now? Come on people..


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My thought right now is if it's 'taker... What exactly begins? Hasn't 'taker been bringing the "beginning of the end" with him for years now? I don't see the point in these vignettes being for Undertaker, as much as I would love to see him again.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Now that I'm thinking about it, it could be Taker. If you thought about it, referring to "The End Begins" promo, it could mean the end of Undertaker's career begins.
But anyways, it'd be hilarious if it's actually not Jericho and he was actually annoyed with everyone's questions on Twitter.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Svart said:


> Still think many are missing the point. There's no reason to bring Taker in right now. 'Mania is 4 months away. Still plenty of time to set his match up. Don't forget that he has nagging injuries. Why risk his health by bringing him back right now? Come on people..


He doesn't fucking have nagging injuries lol why do all of you people think Taker is some old beat up man? He's had a year off, he hasn't had a career threatening injury before, I'm pretty sure he's 100% or as close to 100% as he'll ever be, at least that's what I read a couple months earlier. In my opinion, Taker isn't the itbegins guy but at the same time he's also not some old broken down man.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

90% sure ABA Taker is coming back.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How bad would people hate him if it turned out to be...................Christian?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Svart said:


> Still think many are missing the point. There's no reason to bring Taker in right now. 'Mania is 4 months away. Still plenty of time to set his match up. Don't forget that he has nagging injuries. Why risk his health by bringing him back right now? Come on people..


Yes, Wrestlemania is for months away, so what is the reason to bring Jericho back so early then? If he's just going to feud with CM Punk, then wouldn't they fight at the Royal Rumble, seeing as thought it'll be useless if Jericho were to return, and Punk face Dolph Ziggler or somebody at the Rumble, while Jericho is lost in the shuffle. 

I think it's something corporate (or a stable), especially with the saying in the last video it mentioned " the power's that be." I don't see Jericho being a threat to the the WWE and the higer-ups in the company. The video's have used the word's "force," destruction," vengeance." Those words aren't exactly synonomous with Chris Jericho. 

I'm my opinion, it could be anybody. Jericho, Undertaker, a stable, a corporate figure returning.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Yes, Wrestlemania is for months away, so what is the reason to bring Jericho back so early then? If he's just going to feud with CM Punk, then wouldn't they fight at the Royal Rumble, seeing as thought it'll be useless if Jericho were to return, and Punk face Dolph Ziggler or somebody at the Rumble, while Jericho is lost in the shuffle.
> 
> I think it's something corporate (or a stable), especially with the saying in the last video it mentioned " the power's that be." I don't see Jericho being a threat to the the WWE and the higer-ups in the company. The video's have used the word's "force," destruction," vengeance." Those words aren't exactly synonomous with Chris Jericho.
> 
> I'm my opinion, it could be anybody. Jericho, Undertaker, a stable, a corporate figure returning.


The difference is that Taker would be coming back just for a Mania run, Jericho would probably have one last run with the company for around a year (I assume, he may just want a Mania payday too)


----------



## Cynic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> 90% sure ABA Taker is coming back.


That would be disastrous. No one wants to see that.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Gene_Wilder said:


> How bad would people hate him if it turned out to be...................Christian?



A familiar force will arrive to claim what his rightfully his..

ONE MORE MATCH


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its not going to be a stable whoever suggests that, in the latest video it says "HE IS COMING". If it was a stable Im sure it would say "THEY ARE COMING".


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS !!!


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lw98sEPLkI


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Happy new years..

3 words...

Vincent kennedy mcmahon

OMFG


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

There's really nobody who would make me too excited.


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Honestly, if Hogan came out with Paul Heyman, and they announced that they were going to change the course of professional wrestling forever I would be shocked. Hogan as a business man, paired with Heyman's genius would do a ton of good in the WWE. Let them take over Smackdown, and allow Hogan to have been the mystery GM of RAW, and Heyman as the newest GM of the Smackdown Brand. 

Hogan being revealed as the mystery GM says a whole lot about his actions towards John Cena, and even The Nexus. Hardly ever is there any mention of a Cena/Hogan feud. John had to have been a "Hulkamaniac", or from a "kayfabe" perspective at least. Similar to how HBK had to retire Flair, I think Cena should have to do the same for Hogan. Hulk somehow passing the torch to Cena would say a whole lot right now. No one would expect this right before Wrestlemania, and Hogan dissing The Rock would say a whole lot as well. Someone needs to stand up on Cena's side, and Hogan would seem fitting.

 Heyman showing up as the GM of Smackdown would own. Of course he would be followed by a new group of talent that he can claim he scouted for the years he was gone from the WWE, and all he searched all over the globe. At this point Dean Ambrose, possibly Seth Rollins, and maybe Richie Steamboat for now. A long shot, but probable could be Kings of Wrestling. Heyman could build them up well enough for people to care who they are. Heyman has always been able to make bigger stars out of unfamiliar talent.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Svart said:


> Still think many are missing the point. There's no reason to bring Taker in right now. 'Mania is 4 months away. Still plenty of time to set his match up. Don't forget that he has nagging injuries. Why risk his health by bringing him back right now? Come on people..


If it's Taker we're talking about his last run. If you think he wants a 5 week build up with no contact whatsoever until the match like last year you're kidding yourself.

He wants it to be special, and that will either require a build or an opponent that requires no build (Lesnar). Returning 3 days after Lesnar retired and announcing your final match makes sense. You're basically telling Brock you want it come get it, because this is it. If not it buys you time to build a rematch with Kane or Triple H.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hate American Bad Ass Undertaker, so if it was him i'd be so pissed off. But it won't be. I'm 85% sure it will be Jericho..


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No matter who shows up, this thread will still be filled with bitching afterwards. People claiming that its WWE´s fault this and that person wasent the mystery man.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Who ever it is, (if its a return) I hope they are in a good US state that night, otherwise its gonna be the lammest reveal ever if the little kiddles dont know who it is


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ellthom said:


> Who ever it is, (if its a return) I hope they are in a good US state that night, otherwise its gonna be the lammest reveal ever if the little kiddles dont know who it is


Memphis, Tennessee for tomorrow's RAW.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

But this vids being for Taker don't make any sense AT ALL.

Why the fuck would Taker start using Youtube to promote his return. Seriously, tel me WHY THE FUCK WOULD THE GODDAMNED UNDERTAKER USE THE FUCKING YOUTUBE TO PROMOTE HIS RETURN?? Not only it souns stupid, but it's incredibly out of character even if he came back using his American Badass gimmick...


----------



## TAR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've got no clue who the hell it is. But if I had to choose, I'm thinking Jericho
"do you understand?..... what I am saying to you, right now"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> But this vids being for Taker don't make any sense AT ALL.
> 
> Why the fuck would Taker start using Youtube to promote his return. Seriously, tel me WHY THE FUCK WOULD THE GODDAMNED UNDERTAKER USE THE FUCKING YOUTUBE TO PROMOTE HIS RETURN?? Not only it souns stupid, but it's incredibly out of character even if he came back using his American Badass gimmick...


THE FUCKING YOUTUBE MAN! WHY TAKER?! WHY THE FUCKING TUBES???


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's for Undertaker then why the fuck would be this videos so mysterious?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's getting closer and closer but I'm still pretty confused on a few things. I'm trying to force myself to believe that it's going to be Jericho but at the same time there's questions that need to be answered regarding Jericho's return.

1) It keeps mentioning 'she'. Who the fuck is she? I really don't see bringing Stephanie back with Jericho as a realistic option. Everybody knows her name is always associated with HHH and it just wouldn't work at this point. The Jericho\Stephanie storyline was complete garbage in the first place and completely ruined Jericho's undisputed title reign. I don't see them going back to that angle ever again, despite Jericho and Stephanie's excellent chemistry. I also don't like the idea because John Lauranatis is already the main authority figure on Raw and is doing a great job.

2) Jericho returning before the Royal Rumble even begins. If he were going to attack Punk and start a feud with him then I would think they would save it for WrestleMania. I don't really understand the logic of bringing him back before the Royal Rumble even starts as this will make the fued feel dragged out and not really as exciting and intense as it could be.

3) How dark the promos are. I realize Jericho wants a new character and all but I never seen Jericho actually displaying a character this dark on tv before. It doesn't really fit his personality and I don't really see the crowd reacting to it. Jericho is as talented as it gets so if anybody can make it work it can be him but I find this dark vibe more of a Undertaker type trait.


----------



## tj666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Replace Sara with Michelle McCool and bam.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its for Kane. He's gonna return. Again.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Right im saying its taker , Brodus Clay, or skip 
That way if it is chris ill be happy


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If these mysterious badass promos are for someone like Brodus or Skip I will nerdrage like hell.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's not Brodus, that's for sure. He's already being advertized alongside the itbeginsdude


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> It's getting closer and closer but I'm still pretty confused on a few things. I'm trying to force myself to believe that it's going to be Jericho but at the same time there's questions that need to be answered regarding Jericho's return.
> 
> 1) It keeps mentioning 'she'. Who the fuck is she? I really don't see bringing Stephanie back with Jericho as a realistic option. Everybody knows her name is always associated with HHH and it just wouldn't work at this point. The Jericho\Stephanie storyline was complete garbage in the first place and completely ruined Jericho's undisputed title reign. I don't see them going back to that angle ever again, despite Jericho and Stephanie's excellent chemistry. I also don't like the idea because John Lauranatis is already the main authority figure on Raw and is doing a great job.
> 
> 2) Jericho returning before the Royal Rumble even begins. If he were going to attack Punk and start a feud with him then I would think they would save it for WrestleMania. I don't really understand the logic of bringing him back before the Royal Rumble even starts as this will make the fued feel dragged out and not really as exciting and intense as it could be.
> 
> 3) How dark the promos are. I realize Jericho wants a new character and all but I never seen Jericho actually displaying a character this dark on tv before. It doesn't really fit his personality and I don't really see the crowd reacting to it. Jericho is as talented as it gets so if anybody can make it work it can be him but I find this dark vibe more of a Undertaker type trait.


Really good post, I agree with your points and you also got me thinking. I just dont see it been Jericho coming back, only to feud with Punk and thats it, when they could just more simply do it at the Rumble. Unless these promos are to hype that character change Jericho has been talking about, but these really do seem to dark even for him. I agree as well about the 'she', is it physical or metaphorical, really it could be either. I dont see it been Jericho and Steph, no reason for it to happen barring it been a big stable to take control in my opinion. For weeks i've been saying the McMahons but now i'm doubting that as well, I honestly dont know who it's going to be

This is a great thing by the way, nobody really knowing who is coming back. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> THE FUCKING YOUTUBE MAN! WHY TAKER?! WHY THE FUCKING TUBES???


:lmao


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This story line will likely result in something big cause I believe rocky won't be free for more than 3-4 raws.And the fact that the guy is returning this early opens a huge window for an epic build up.And of course whoever it is,will feud with Punk so Jericho is a huge possiblity


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> But this vids being for Taker don't make any sense AT ALL.
> 
> Why the fuck would Taker start using Youtube to promote his return. Seriously, tel me WHY THE FUCK WOULD THE GODDAMNED UNDERTAKER USE THE FUCKING YOUTUBE TO PROMOTE HIS RETURN?? Not only it souns stupid, but it's incredibly out of character even if he came back using his American Badass gimmick...


This man is a genius.

Seriously. He's right. There is no way Undertaker would use youtube to promote his return. It'd be so out of character. That's much more of a Jericho thing to do. However other people are right about it being very early for a Jericho return. 

Also I'm starting to think it's someone we haven't really considered like Batista. I really hope it's not cause that would suck.

The Corporate coming back is a good shout too.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

did anyone watch lesnar last night.


----------



## lestervai

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^why?


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> But this vids being for Taker don't make any sense AT ALL.
> 
> Why the fuck would Taker start using Youtube to promote his return. Seriously, tel me WHY THE FUCK WOULD THE GODDAMNED UNDERTAKER USE THE FUCKING YOUTUBE TO PROMOTE HIS RETURN?? Not only it souns stupid, but it's incredibly out of character even if he came back using his American Badass gimmick...







I can just picture Michelle McCool barking instructions from another room.

"The upload button, dumbass! Click the upload button!"


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm so confused, but I will mark out if it is 3 of these. Taker, Lesnar or Y2J where it is most likely to be him


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone considered it isn't a "return" or someone coming, but the begining of an angle? Remember one of the earlier promos said "look within" - does that mean look within the current roster?

The conspiracy/end of the world 2012 vibe got me thinking of another conpisracy theory - "the new world order", which of course would imply the nWo. Perhaps something like this? Maybe a big heel turn from somebody? Could be anything really as nowhere has it stated anyone is "coming" - just the "force shall arrive".. that could imply anything


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if more than one person returns like February last year when we got Undertaker & Triple H.

Imagine if we got Jericho, Taker & Lesnar!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012!!!!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well whatever happens on the next Monday I can see a big part of this forum raging about it.


----------



## 3030

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RevolverSnake said:


> Well whatever happens on the next Monday I can see a big part of this forum raging about it.


Ha so a typical Raw then, eh?


----------



## LILESSS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Apokolips said:


> If Brock was a free agent and wanted a return now, I'd scrap Jericho and replace him with Lesnar.


Never post on here again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



3030 said:


> Ha so a typical Raw then, eh?


Hell yeah, this could turn out to be the biggest shitstorm of 2012


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not only is stupid to belive that Taker would use Youtube, but those who say Steph and/or Shane are doing all this too. 

If they wanted to take over, what stops them from appearing any random RAW like they did every single damn time in the past? Why put videos on Youtube, hack onto the WWE TV to make the links appear so the guys in the internet would see it? 

Seriously, it's too stupid to believe that Shane, Steph or Undertaker are the ones after all this, because the method's not the ones they would use.




And I suppose nobody knows where the nickname Y2J comes from, huh? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2000_problem 

I mean, for anyone over the age of 18, you must remember that there were fears towards this bug and the problems it could create to the entire world (an end of the world as we knew it).

If anyone could be related to the methods they used to promote this return it's Y2J Chris Jericho.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A fan made but thats pretty awesome!!


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LILESSS said:


> Never post on here again.


.. ever?

Anyway, Brock >> Jericho.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



adri17 said:


> If anyone could be related to the methods they used to promote this return it's Y2J Chris Jericho.



In other words... Boring, seen it before, Mr. Obvious, just get over with it.. etc?


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cbcruz said:


> In other words... Boring, seen it before, Mr. Obvious, just get over with it.. etc?


Pretty much. But make no mistake, whatever happens, people in here will bitch about it.


It could be Stone Cold challenging CM Punk for the title and people, somehow, would still bitch. That's how crazy this forum is


----------



## charmed1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Saying its not Taker because of Youtube is laughable.

Its probably Jericho which is so obvious itll be a let down.

Could also be Skip which wouldnt excite fans.

They'ved hyped this sooo much they need a HUGE surprise to make for a good pay off here.

Plus it doesn't matter how good Jericho is, if the WWE had the chance to bring back Lesnar first Y2J would have to wait.


----------



## FunkeehDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its Kharma


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If we get Jericho in the final 2-minutes of Raw, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## GilesS100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I see what you mean, but the face is the ginger girl. You can see one eye then her hair on the left.


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



charmed1 said:


> Saying its not Taker because of Youtube is laughable.


So you are seriously telling me WWE is actually telling us that Taker sat in front of a computer, created different Youtube's accounts and uploaded videos to hype his return, all that considering he's one of the only guys in the company who actually has a strong gimmick? You seriously belive that? OK...

If they do so, then WWE is stupider than ever.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fire at Heart said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWravP9vp1A fan made but thats pretty awesome!!


everytime i watch that it gets better. Would be so epic


----------



## GilesS100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> I see what you mean, very observant. But the face is the ginger girl, you can see her eye and her hair on the left. Nonetheless, well spotted.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

C.M Punk did mention Lesnar, in that imfamous rant.


----------



## QuietStormBlood

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I did not got through all 482 pages but I think its John Morrison and the girl is Melina


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



QuietStormBlood said:


> I did not got through all 482 pages but I think its John Morrison and the girl is Melina


Shit, please, no... :no:


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



QuietStormBlood said:


> I did not got through all 482 pages but I think its John Morrison and the girl is Melina


A familiar force... right there.


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I see 2 scenarios here:

A. It is Chris Jericho. My reasons:

1. Jericho has denied it publicly more than once as an attempt to swerve everyone.

2. The 2nd to last vignette showed the cover of the notebook with the name Chris on it and marked out this could be WWE's way of swerving the hardcore audience.

3. Jericho was first supposed to be in Hawaii doing Fozzy based work at this time, now he's supposedly doing something else, now he's supposedly headed to Canada to be with a friend. Again could be an attempt to swerve everyone.

B. It is Brock Lesnar. My reasons:

1. The 2nd to last vignette showed the cover of the notebook with the name Chris on it and marked out this could be WWE's way of swerving the hardcore audience by making them believe it IS Jericho when it really isn't.

2. Obviously Lesnar retiring from UFC and his recent partnership with WWE to use him in the WWE 12 video game tends to make be believe he and WWE are on very good terms and this his retirement from UFC was planned. The WWE would allow him to make money while also not putting nearly as much stress on his body as UFC does.

My money is an always has been on Jericho; for as much as he's denied it, it makes it more and more obvious that it is him.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^

Join Date: 2005
Posts: 1

:ns


----------



## The-Arena

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sorry, but I really hope it isn't the Undertaker, that would be so predictable and boring. Hard to tell if it is Jericho or not - he enjoys confusing and misleading us. I hope it is someone unexpected, unpredictable and epic.


----------



## Svart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GillbergReturns said:


> If it's Taker we're talking about his last run. If you think he wants a 5 week build up with no contact whatsoever until the match like last year you're kidding yourself.
> 
> He wants it to be special, and that will either require a build or an opponent that requires no build (Lesnar). Returning 3 days after Lesnar retired and announcing your final match makes sense. You're basically telling Brock you want it come get it, because this is it. If not it buys you time to build a rematch with Kane or Triple H.


Why does it have to be 5 weeks? It could be 2 months, which is plenty of time. I just don't see why you bring him back right this minute. The promo is 4 parts long. Not even the announcers are noticing it. Naturally, I expect it to be somebody who can actually be there to work a normal schedule.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont think its Taker because its too early, hes not going to wrestle untill Wrestlemania.


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Rikishi


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's amazing that they're going to make this Punk and Jericho feud last for 3 months.


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Clearly it's Stevie Richards and the Right To Censor.









It'll turn out that he's been pulling the strings behind the scenes and that he is responsible for the PG Era. 
His new team will be John Cena (would he recruited to instigate the PG era), Jerry Lawler (who lead the way for bland commentary) and Kelly Kelly (who he saved from her slutty ways and who he is using to destroy all interest in the Divas division)


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it is that returns, how long do you think we'll see them on TV for?

Will it be like Kanes return where he was just there for 3-4 minutes, didn't say anything and just attacked Cena(and we had to get 1-2 weeks for an actual explanation)

Or might it be like Jerichos return last time where we got a lengthy promo out of him on the night of his return


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why do I have a really wierd feeling about Vince McMahon returning and taking over RAW?


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cbcruz said:


> ^
> 
> Join Date: 2005
> Posts: 1
> 
> :ns


And I'm not spamming sir, just been so long since I posted, that my post count must have been reset. So with that said: 

:flip


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Why do I have a really wierd feeling about Vince McMahon returning and taking over RAW?


That would be ultimate fail on the WWE's part, but with the way the product has been lately, it honestly would not surprise me.


----------



## rickym

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol ok, time for my stupid crazy prediction

listen to the undertakers 'your gunna pay theme' and you can add a few to these already made theories,

theres only a few literally like 2 but i'll just point them out,

'you've done it now, youve gone and made a big mistake, and i cant allow you to turn and just walk away, *cuz the end is now (it begins or the end begins)* this is gunna be your judgment day,

a cheap shot, thats the way that you play the game, i was blindsighted, *things will never ever be the same*

lol crayz and stupid prediction i no, but theres alot of them on here so this is mine lol damn i love this ITBEGINS stuff, its great reading through all your theories

for the record, i'm goin with jericho or taker, nobody else


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys, I think it's Brock. I really do.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its no one we shall expect.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho. Where did these promos begin? They were "hacked" into WWE Twitter feed, its all social media. Jericho is always trolling on Twitter. Even if its not Jericho, for these reasons along with timing i dont think its Taker.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Prepare for the lights to go down, followed by an irritatingly slow walk to the ring whilst the commentators describe his legend for the millionth time. It's the old, battered Undertaker of course.


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If Taker didn't have so many predictable hype promos and be so overrated, maybe I could be excited for his possible return tomorrow.
But for now, I'm going with Jericho


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

probably it is Jericho but I remember last year everyone saying Sting and they got fooled...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

1 more day. Excited for RAW. Cant wait to see the initial reaction.


----------



## Escobar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

gotta' be y2j..


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just to get people excited(and possibly let down)


----------



## Calzum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really wish it would be Brock Lesner, it makes sense, "To take back whats rightfully his" because he was on top of the company and he just left 

but its gonna be Y2J, and i'm not that fused about him...


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



brianbell25 said:


> And I'm not spamming sir, just been so long since I posted, that my post count must have been reset. So with that said:
> 
> :flip


It was a joke. I thought that was obvious


----------



## joshman82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ok, i dont know why i didnt notice this before, and im in no way saying it's him, however is it me or does the girl in the video look like hbks daughter? i think the ending of the last video pretty much gives it away that its jericho..do you understand? could be taker, but i dont see it being anyone other than jericho or taker. not lesnar(that would ruin ufc and brocks credibility)...if that notebook with the name chris crossed out has any meaning at all, i suppose it could be christian? but ....fuck the wwe loves to make everyone think...doink is coming back!


----------



## Nemephosis

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MovedManc said:


> His new team will be John Cena (would he recruited to instigate the PG era), Jerry Lawler (who lead the way for bland commentary) and Kelly Kelly (who he saved from her slutty ways *and who he is using to destroy all interest in the Divas division)*


That is fiendishly clever, because by fucking God is it ever working or what.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

still not sure who the fuck it


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just thinking about the tag-line at the end of the final video.






The End Begins. 

*If it's Jericho and Punk what could this signify?* The end of Punk's title reign most likely, but something suggests to me that there may be a "Loser Leaves WWE" stipulation thrown in for good measure, Jericho saying "this is the beginning of the end of your career Punk" whereas swing it the other way around Punk saying that this is Jericho's "last hurrah". It's something more than the end of his title reign.

*If it's Lesnar and 'Taker what could this signify?* I don't think I need to go into great length here as it's pretty stating the obvious. The end of the streak, the beginning of Undertaker's last run in the next few months. The WrestleMania XX tag-line was "Where it all begins... again". Undertaker returned at that event. 8 years later "The end begins". Who knows.

I strongly suspect Jericho, but both write themselves, really.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho I want to see the Mic battle ensue between him and Punk...Talk shit at each other lol


----------



## Nemephosis

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Chris Tucker. Because "do you understand" is clearly the beginning of the phrase "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth" from Rush Hour.

...... eh? ....... eh??

.....

I'll get my coat.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Nemephosis said:


> I think it's Chris Tucker. Because "do you understand" is clearly the beginning of the phrase "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth" from Rush Hour.
> 
> ...... eh? ....... eh??
> 
> .....
> 
> I'll get my coat.


Ha...HA

someone shit on the coats


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Oh.. oh.. I got it! They finally found a gimmick for Andy Leavine. The familiar force from Tough Enough is returning to become the World Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Goldberg


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cavarti said:


> Oh.. oh.. I got it! They finally found a gimmick for Andy Leavine. The familiar force from Tough Enough is returning to become the World Heavyweight Champion!


I'd mark out.


----------



## WrestlingFan96

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wonder if the mystery person is going to get spoiled by dirtsheets/twitter before RAW tommorow?


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think it's Jericho, (and I hope it is).

HOWEVER, I had a weird dream a few nights ago. Basically, the returning man was Edge. I can't remember exactly the whole dream, but the girl who held the key to his return was his surgeon or something, I think the girl in videos was Christian, (Edge dropped the ball, Christian picked it up and ran with it), and he was back to claim what was rightfully his, (he retired as the World Champion after all). It also explained the Maple-leaf thing in the videos.

Just a dream, but that's actually quite a good scenario that my subconscious created!


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Really interesting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEHZK2tKjQE&feature=related

looks like WWE doesn't want the secret to get out.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I haven't been as excited as I am for Raw tomorrow in a long time. I'm praying WWE don't let me down with an insignificant return.

Also looking forward to seeing this forum implode afterwards.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its maryse coming back as a goth chick to get with miz onscreen


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Really interesting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEHZK2tKjQE&feature=related
> 
> looks like WWE doesn't want the secret to get out.


Did you see the video beforehand ?


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Link doesn't work for me...


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Really interesting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEHZK2tKjQE&feature=related
> 
> looks like WWE doesn't want the secret to get out.





> "Proof - Chris Jericho Re..."
> This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants, including:
> WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT, INC
> WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT, INC
> WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT, INC
> Sorry about that.


Looks like that confirms it for anyone who had any doubt. (although I didn't see the video in question)


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*





This video keeps throwing me off it being y2j because the wee boy says " when she tells us " when he talks about a sign of his coming


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

just throwing this out there:

stephanie mcmahon's website stephanie-mcmahon(dot)net




> We'll be right back...
> 
> Stephanie McMahon Network is currently undergoing a layout change and will return on January 2, 2012!


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> just throwing this out there:
> 
> stephanie mcmahon's website stephanie-mcmahon(dot)net


Might be just a trick 
Why is this your 1st post:S?


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> This video keeps throwing me off it being y2j because the wee boy says " when she tells us " when he talks about a sign of his coming


That also keeps playing in my head.

'Us' implies more than one person (unless your chavvy council estate baghead in which case it means a singular person referring to themselves).

I wouldn't at all be surprised to see the entire show devoted to these promo videos tomorrow night, it's got to be more than 1 person coming back.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have a feeling it's going to be more than one person too actually. I'm 50/50 on it being Jericho and it being a faction. But hey, we're almost there. Only 1 day left until the shit storm begins lol. I'm almost looking forward to that more than Raw itself haha. The reactions of people here are going to be :lmao, especially if it isn't Jericho. Will be like Sting and 2/21/11 all over again lol.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Might be just a trick
> Why is this your 1st post:S?


been reading the forums for a while, just decided to sign up and be apart of the discussion


----------



## the fox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i saw the video that was removed
the guy made it brought when the boy said in control
things shall never be the same again and jericho saying the same sentence 
nothing else


----------



## samziggler

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah, i agree. I was certain it was Y2J until it said 'she holds the key to my return' or something like that. People are saying that the girl symbolizes Punk, but how does Punk decide when Jericho returns?

Maybe Steph and Brock are returning together?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> Looks like that confirms it for anyone who had any doubt. (although I didn't see the video in question)


it doesn't confirm anything. WWE blocks all videos that contain WWE footage but doesn't say that all rights go to WWE. Just because they blocked the video doesn't mean it was true.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> That also keeps playing in my head.
> 
> 'Us' implies more than one person (unless your chavvy council estate baghead in which case it means a singular person referring to themselves).
> 
> I wouldn't at all be surprised to see the entire show devoted to these promo videos tomorrow night, it's got to be more than 1 person coming back.


I think the us applys the fans ,so in that case if the little girl is ment show us(the fans) a sign of his return ,then i don't think the little girl could be punk. and the video's is about one person with the "he is coming" on the blackboard in the last video IMO


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't understand why the girl symbolises Punk, fuck if they wanted to go that route may as-well have just made it another boy. lol.

Yes the Jericho returning scenario sounds a good bet but he won't be back alone.


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think this is going to be something huge. All this hype, surely something big will come from this.

I'm going for the return of the McMahons, all this has something to do a power struggle, that's what I think anyway.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> I don't understand why the girl symbolises Punk, fuck if they wanted to go that route may as-well have just made it another boy. lol.
> 
> Yes the Jericho returning scenario sounds a good bet but he won't be back alone.





> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....


http://nodq.com/features/326363716.shtml

Thats why 
Jericho might think that Cm punk is a little girl stealing his ieda's


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> http://nodq.com/features/326363716.shtml
> 
> Thats why
> Jericho might think that Cm punk is a little girl stealing his ieda's


Doesn't work for me, infact with the darkness of the videos basically calling someone a girl is childish wouldn't you agree?


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> That also keeps playing in my head.
> 
> 'Us' implies more than one person (unless your chavvy council estate baghead in which case it means a singular person referring to themselves).
> 
> I wouldn't at all be surprised to see the entire show devoted to these promo videos tomorrow night, it's got to be more than 1 person coming back.



What?

Us is US as in the fans.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> just throwing this out there:
> 
> stephanie mcmahon's website stephanie-mcmahon(dot)net


She doesn't have a website...


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Slimm Doc said:


> Doesn't work for me, infact with the darkness of the videos basically calling someone a girl is childish wouldn't you agree?


I think if it is Jericho he will say that he had to come back because it felt like they were at school and Jericho was top of the class and punk was acting like a little girl stealing his idea's


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> I think if it is Jericho he will say that he had to come back because it felt like they were at school and Jericho was top of the class and punk was acting like a little girl stealing his idea's


:lmao If that's the foundation of Jericho and Punk feuding then it's going to be the most ridiculous yet most awesome title feud ever.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can someone tell me what is this video about ?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I wanted it to be Jericho, but it's Undertaker.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

A random thought that makes Jericho-Punk feud make abit more sense.

I was watching some show(not a documentary or anything like that,it was an actual scripted tv show) and one person was talking about how the end of the world might not be a bad thing cause it would mean silence in the world.

Maybe that's what the person in the video means by the end of the world? Silencing the one person who says that they can't be silenced(CM Punk and his pipebombs).


----------



## itbeginstoday

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone else pissed off that today is sunday and is not monday ?


----------



## rickym

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ive seen some suggestions/theories that whoever it may be, will bring with them the end of the PG era, 

now i dont see that happening, wwe get too much money off of PG friendly sponsors to stop being PG, as much as i would LOVE to see this shitty terrible PG era come to an end, it wont be happening possibly ever, but fuck me if it did, that would be awesome

and also the vids do say 'it will be the end of the world as you know it'

what world? the WWE? well we know the WWE as the PG era for the last like 8 years, time for a change? 

like i said, i would love it, but cant see it cuz of wwe's sponsors, family friendly bullshit that ruin wwe for everybody

a john cena heel change: hmm, 'a force will arrive, familiar, look within, kane telling cena to look within himself' cena is already there, how can you arrive somehwere when u are already there? people have suggested that maybe its the whole kane and cena thing, maybe they come together and kane turns cena heel by making him embrace the hate, think about it, no more hustle loyalty respect, no more fuity pebble barnie the dinasour anus crap, no more family friendly cena, wow that would be a big thing and it would change wwe as we know it, 


jericho is still my fave, but i dont believe he will be coming alone, and some of the things for me just dont connect, like jericho and power/control, jericho doesnt have power or control, and 'the powers that be will be shaken' would jericho really make johnny ace quake in his boots? no he wouldnt, but a returning vinny mac would


vinny mac is back? if so, who is the US, he cant be alone, steph? shane? triple h? linda? who is US, 'when SHE tells us' who the feck is SHE, lol i have to say this shit has my brain fucked, I DONT HAVE A GOD DAMN CLUE WHO IT IS, i have my guesses but damn, WWE need praising, even if they fuck it up and it turns out to be boogeyman they deserve praise for these vids, they have the whole universe pumped, 

but to me the videos scream something BIG, i dont want it to be taker, i love him but i actually have my heart set on something big happening, maybe even the start of something as big as the invasion stuff, maybe UFC are gunna invade lol or FCW even and try take over monday night raw, a big power struggle, 

1 thing is for sure, wwe have done there job in getting attention, now i just pray to god that they dont fuck it up with an anti climax, they have put these vids out and made them make us expect something big, the start of a new year brings the end of the world as we know it, if it is the end of the PG era, this could be the best raw in a longggggggggggg time,


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if it IS a new NWO? 

The Powers that be will be shaken? 

Or not called the NWO but something similar?

Jericho would obviously be a part of it.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> been reading the forums for a while, just decided to sign up and be apart of the discussion


I detect a WWE-planted poster!


----------



## Punkofpersonality

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think the notebook had chris crossed out because the boy (punk) is tryin to make it his own. all of the girls (jericho)secrets and traits are in there e.g the best in the world. and now jericho cant help hin anymore. its the beginin of the end of punk wwe reign and all the pipebombs. also this may sound stupid but it is crossed out in a cross a lot like the straight edge one.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ando_10 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO???? your out of your mind... im not even a jericho mark jericho would still kill punk on the mic IMO and Jericho draws plenty so id just give it a rest if i were you son.


Jericho is a big draw, but not a very top draw, so he's right. And Jericho killing Punk on the mic is a big maybe. He wouldn't "kill' him


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I want it to be Jericho, I want it to be a new character, I want it to be Taker!?!? I'm so split lol!! 

HOWEVER.... are the WWE undermining/weakening Jericho/Taker if indeed "she" brings him back (whoever she may be...?)

Just a thought...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scott_HKR said:


> I want it to be Jericho, I want it to be a new character, I want it to be Taker!?!? I'm so split lol!!
> 
> HOWEVER.... are the WWE undermining/weakening Jericho/Taker if indeed "she" brings him back (whoever she may be...?)
> 
> Just a thought...


The "she" could be Lady Gaga for all anyone cared, as long as Jericho was out on the stage standing backwards with his arms outstretched with BREAK THE WALLS DOWN blaring through the speakers


----------



## Tom93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

In my opinion it's Vince. Returning to take control of WWE again (on screen anyway).
Makes sense because of a lot of the current champions being young, future stars, which is Triple H's liking - to look towards the future. If Vince is on screen more, then Hunter has more control in real life scripting etc, so i think Vince may take over on screen control of the company while HHH focuses real life talent and booking more.

I would love it to be Jericho though, he can beat anyone on the mic, and would still be able to be on of WWE's top players IMO. Also, i dont think there is a natural rival to Punk. Del Rio needs to get better on the mic, and The Miz still isn't ready i think. Y2J vs Punk at WM would be a huge seller, so i hope/think it could be him. Certainly make for an interesting few months up to WM. Could he win the Rumble? TBD. One note though, in the promos (cannot remember which one) mentioned it as the "second coming". Jericho already been back one; wouldn't it be his third? Minor detail perhaps, but something to add to it.

I really hope it's not Undertaker. I will be extremely pissed if it is. We all know he'll be back for WM to defend his streak, it's no surprise, and when he does come back i hope we get promos that are OBVIOUSLY him. If it were him this time, a lot of us (especially me) would be let down.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho yet again would just be... meeeeh. Please, don't let THAT be him. Y2J should come back at the rumble as a surprise. Let the promo be for someone who doesn't leave the company every other year -and who need a return promo everytime he.. comes back.. PLEASE.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So if it's Jericho, how do we drag a feud between him and Punk out in this era of hot-shot booking to make it last to WrestleMania?

I would imagine if he comes back and interrupts Punk, it sets up a match for Royal Rumble between the two, which defeats the idea of a WrestleMania match because it's already been done two months earlier. Unless he comes in, wins the Rumble, then turns his attention to Punk, they can't start a WrestleMania feud with two PPVs to go right now. The only way to do that is to have Punk dodge the match until Mania, but then, it turns Punk into the heel by refusing the match.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's probably Undertaker although I agree the social media ties don't fit him at all. While I'd be disapointed if it was him I really don't want him to come back as ABA.

I hope that it's Jericho, and I think he's the most likely of the people from outside the company. I don't think the darkness fits him though, even with the changed character he'd return with he's never gone this dark before. I also don't think that Punk is the girl in the video, it just doesn't seem to fit the darkness that Jericho's being insulting by calling Punk a little girl.

I like the theory that it's John Cena turning heel, looking within himself. I don't think it'll happen but I think it's a cool idea and it fits the videos well.


----------



## Adramelech

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






:mark:


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wow can't believe wwe has kept people guessing right up until the last day this is going to be GOOD!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



iBeaDom said:


> My two cents.
> 
> First of all a lot of you are digging WAY too deep into this. Guessing codes by putting random numbers together, trying to find letters in the MUD? Hell some dummy on twitter was pointing out how the trees resembled letters and there were messages in the clouds? WTF
> 
> It's WWE people and despite how AMAZING they are when it comes to putting out videos and packages, their motto has always been KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) They're not gonna put out vids where we as fans, KNOWING how brainless some of us are, are supposed to pause at certain points and try to find messages on the ground, the sky, trees and on the cover of a notebook?
> 
> I know it's fun to do, but some of you are gonna give yourselves headaches.
> 
> Here's my theory:
> 
> First off the video has a theme, much like a lot of other ones have. The theme behind this (I believe) is simple: *All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy*
> 
> I don't know who said the girl was meant to be copying the boy's work and taking credit for it, but once again they were over thinking it.
> 
> _*The boy is at his desk by himself, writing (WORKING). Once the second vid premeired you can see he grows frustrated as he shakes his head and then looks up, meaning he was the first to acknowledge the girl's presence before we even saw her.
> 
> As the next two videos show, the girl is NOT copying the boy, but simply wants attention from him. Looking at what he's writing is simply her being curious as to what he is working on that is obviously more interesting then playing with her. This idea is furthered by the fact that the boy not only turns his back to her, but also is seen running away from her.
> 
> Finally the 5th promo that just premiered has shown the girl frustrated about being ignored by the boy and as a result she pushed his work to the floor which he then picks back up.*_
> 
> You get it? The boy wants to work, while the girl wants to play....all work and no play.
> 
> Now as for the girl herself, try not to read much into it. As people have stated the girl doesnt have to represent a physical being, it could represent SOMETHING. And as a few have mentioned I believe it's supposed to represent WWE while the boy is meant to be the person returning (I say Jericho).
> 
> Now if you read back my explanation of the videos while replacing the boy and girl with Jericho and WWE it ends up being about Jericho wanting to continue on with his work and ignoring the WWE who want his attention, want to play with him....wanting him back in the WWE.
> 
> That theory can also be supported by Jericho constantly ignoring fans asking about his relation to the vids and him saying he wouldnt wrestle for WWE anymore.
> 
> *Now how does CM Punk fit into this theory?*
> 
> You can look at when these 1/2/12 videos first premiered which was the night after Punk won the WWE championship. Where he claimed he was the best in the world and the new face of the WWE.
> 
> The message of the 1st video was this: *A man shall return to punish the weak and submissive people for their biasness and favoritism. A force well known to the WWE will return to claim something that was once his.*
> 
> The night the 2nd video premiered Punk had stated confidently that the title was going nowhere and staying in his possession.
> 
> The key message in the 2nd video: *The man who is returning is coming back to reclaim what he feel others have taken from him and he will come back like "a thief in the night"*
> 
> The night the 3rd promo premiered Punk once again referred to himself as the best in the world.
> 
> The 3rd video is different from the previous two as the person sounds more angry. This is also the first time where the man is referred to as a *prophet*...a leader.
> 
> 4th video claims that "she" (WWE) knows when he will return and when "he" (Jericho) gives the go ahead then he'll come back to take what's his. This was shown the night Punk was named Superstar of the Year.
> 
> Last video simply states: *I cannot help you anymore* with the word at the end being *prophetless*
> 
> This was shown last night when Punk announced Zack and Bryan as the new title holders, signifying the change that he was talking about is finally here and as the top champion he is leading it...like a prophet.
> 
> Therefore Jericho can no longer be that prophet, he's been replaced, the WWE no longer needs him as the leader. This can be supported by the video itself, of the boy no longer at his desk, the girl leaving him, things disappearing and the name on the book being crossed out.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> So putting all this together my theory is this: The video series was showing Jericho after leaving WWE, working on his own stuff despite the fact that WWE wanted him to return. Jericho wanted to come back as our prophet and our leader like last time and end the reign of CM Punk, because if Punk was considered the "best in the world" then he was going to end the world.
> 
> But now that WWE has made him champion and the leader of this change and we as the fans have gotten behind him, Jericho feels that he can no longer take that role, he is now useless so he can't help us anymore.
> 
> Enter the dark version of Jericho which I like to call DoomsDay2J. He's no longer coming back for us, not like before. Now he's coming back for him, for the moniker and for that championship. That title is what defines Punk being the best in the world, without it...he's nothing. So Jericho's focused has shifted, that belt is what he wants, therefore setting up a championship match at WM 28.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the last video was the camera showing what the boy had been writing all this time and all it showed was "I'm the best in the world at what I do" written repeatedly ala The Shining.
> 
> Keep in mind this is just my theory, doesnt make it true. I could be wrong like the rest of you.


every time i doubt it being jericho i read this post to reassure myself 

read it guys this post is fucking amazing


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

en.wikipedia(dot)org/wiki/Brodus_Clay It says that its him coming back, my theory is,

Brodus clay will come and leave us all disapointed and then in the middle of punks match jericho will come out and cost punk the championship, hat do you guys think


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would be disappointed if it's : Undertaker, Vince, 

Would be excited if it's : Shane, Chris Jericho, Steph


----------



## The Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm actually planning to watch Raw tomorrow night for once! I cannot wait to see who it is! If it's Taker I'll be dissapointed.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> wow can't believe wwe has kept people guessing right up until the last day this is going to be GOOD!


And the sad part about that is that regardless of how good the return is, or who it is, this forum won't be happy.

We could have Heyman returning to manage another returning star(Lesnar) or Jericho returning to feud with Punk, or Undertaker returning and facing someone like Ziggler or Barrett at WM and this forum will hate it because it's not 1999


----------



## adri17

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People are bringing up the name Heyman... I was afraid to bring in the name cause it didn't make any sense but, the way the kid talks... it reminds me of him, I don't know why.


----------



## adprokid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I dont think its Y2J or Undertaker for two reasons,
1- its not his second coming for both of them.
2- who is she, Stephanie ? she has nothing to do with both of them him anyway ?

its could be the anonymous GM with the Nexus second coming or Paul Heyman and Brock, or the second coming of the....

N


W


O


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*I don't think it's Taker... I don't hope it's Jericho... I want it to be a huge surprise.

I've also read today that Jericho wrote the following on Twitter: "So obvious the 1/2-12 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke." and then added the hashtag #ufcisfixed, referring to the fact that he believes that Lesnar took a dive against Alistair Overeem so that he could retire and return to WWE... My opinion is simple: Is he returning?? Possibly not, but it would be awesome. Did I believe he took a dive?? No f'ing way.*


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Imagine it is Eric Bischoff :lmao


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> Imagine it is Eric Bischoff :lmao


----------



## SP103

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Odds:
2:1 Undertaker
3:1 Vince McMahon
4:1 Stephanie McMahon
5:1 Jericho
100:1 Shane McMahon

Out of contention:
Brock Lesnar

I'm betting that we know via a leak by around 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SP103 said:


> Odds:
> 2:1 Undertaker
> 3:1 Vince McMahon
> 4:1 Stephanie McMahon
> 5:1 Jericho
> 100:1 Shane McMahon
> 
> Out of contention:
> Brock Lesnar
> 
> I'm betting that we know via a leak by around 5pm tomorrow.


I'm betting a report comes out like this 5pm tomorrow:



> Sources within WWE state that the man returning is Chris Jericho for the "It Begins" promo, although Undertaker was seen backstage talking to Shane McMahon with Brock Lesnar sitting eating popcorn watching them, so don't be surprised if it's one of them.


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*^^^ Now that quote was hilarious! *


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Both 2nd coming and a known force in the wwe

It begins : His next list lol

and btw , it's not a good source but still,it says he is rumored to come back january 2nd in his wikipedia page


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will fucking kill someone if it's Goldberg.


----------



## lestervai

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

maybe its GOLDBERG???


----------



## Sxe108

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I sure as hell hope its Jericho. Punk, Danielson, and Jericho all at the same time? Yes please.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Obis said:


> I'm betting a report comes out like this 5pm tomorrow:


lol for real. And you know its going to happen. They always do shit like that.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i thought it was Jericho, but with the rumoured Jericho V Punk match at Mania, I just cant see Jericho returning before the rumble, As otherwise there fued should end at the rumble, Unless Jericho takes the title at the rumble, And Punk Wins it back at WM.


----------



## pipsythegypsy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Shane and Stephanie. Bank on it


----------



## CollegeKidd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone's saying it's too early for Jericho to return because if he feuds with Punk, it'd be a mandatory Mania match. I think if it is Jericho who returns, (which I doubt), someone else on the same night, at the same time, will return too. Both men wanting to take out Punk, and both getting into a dispute over who'll do it. This leads up to a number one contender's match between the two men, (let's Say Jericho & Goldberg lol) at the Rumble, winner goes on to feud with Punk. 

Eh. Not plausible, but Triple H & 'Taker returned simultaneously last year. Who says they wouldn't do it again.


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im Ruling out,
Undertaker - too soon
Lesnar - too close to his ufc fight
mcmahon's - just dont think the vids match

Possibilities,
Brodus clay - just to get every one to h8 laurinitus more
Jericho - Vids fit in with him
Goldburg - It's on his wikipedia

All of the above - probably not


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Goldberg i am going to mark the fuck out, Watching Wrestling in the 90s he was the guy i loved and then i stopped for a bit and started briefly in 2003 and loved it when he returned then. So Bill GoldBerg i would mark out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Im Ruling out,
> Undertaker - too soon
> Lesnar - too close to his ufc fight
> mcmahon's - just dont think the vids match
> 
> Possibilities,
> Brodus clay - just to get every one to h8 laurinitus more
> Jericho - Vids fit in with him
> Goldburg - It's on his wikipedia
> 
> All of the above - probably not


You rule out Taker and McMahon but you think fucking Goldberg is a possibility because of Wikipedia, the most unreliable site on the internet?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Im Ruling out,
> Undertaker - too soon
> Lesnar - too close to his ufc fight
> mcmahon's - just dont think the vids match
> 
> Possibilities,
> Brodus clay - just to get every one to h8 laurinitus more
> Jericho - Vids fit in with him
> Goldburg - It's on his wikipedia
> 
> All of the above - probably not


Its not on his wikipedia.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Goldburg - It's on his wikipedia


Want me to edit that into saying he's a transvestite?


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

wtf someone took it off wikipedia :S


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I finally figured it out.

Triple H returns and introduces a new match type,made especially for him, the super casket match. 

To win,he has to pedigree every single member of wwe's production crew and roster,put them in a casket (which in this particular match is replacing the ring and has its size)close the lid,stand on top of it and do his manly pose with his sledgehammer while banging stephanie at the same time ( who is obviously the girl in video ,whom he's been neglecting all this time while planning his ultimate burial storyline,which is depicted in the promo as the boy writing in the notebook).

All of this of course, while no-selling everything that is thrown at him, even if it's stiff or shooting,wearing his wrestlemania cheap-conan outfit, and with fireworks worth wwe's entire income going off during the whole match.

"The end of the world as you know it" ,is obviously the end of WWE since all of the money was spent by H in this match,mostly on fireworks and on constructing a casket so big that all of the superstars and crew could fit in it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> Triple H returns and introduces a new match type,made especially for him, the super casket match.
> 
> To win,he has to pedigree every single member of wwe's production crew and roster,put them in a casket (which in this particular match is replacing the ring and has its size)close the lid,stand on top of it and do his manly pose with his sledgehammer while banging stephanie at the same time ( who is obviously the girl in video ,whom he's been neglecting all this time while planning his ultimate burial storyline,which is depicted in the promo as the boy writing in the notebook).
> 
> All of this of course, while no-selling everything that is thrown at him, even if it's stiff or shooting,wearing his wrestlemania cheap-conan outfit, and with fireworks worth wwe's entire income going off during the whole match.
> 
> "The end of the world as you know it" ,is obviously the end of WWE since all of the money was spent by H in this match,mostly on fireworks and on constructing a casket so big that all of the superstars and crew could fit in it.



omfg

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> Triple H returns and introduces a new match type,made especially for him, the super casket match.
> 
> To win,he has to pedigree every single member of wwe's production crew and roster,put them in a casket (which in this particular match is replacing the ring and has its size)close the lid,stand on top of it and do his manly pose with his sledgehammer while banging stephanie at the same time ( who is obviously the girl in video ,whom he's been neglecting all this time while planning his ultimate burial storyline,which is depicted in the promo as the boy writing in the notebook).
> 
> All of this of course, while no-selling everything that is thrown at him, even if it's stiff or shooting,wearing his wrestlemania cheap-conan outfit, and with fireworks worth wwe's entire income going off during the whole match.
> 
> "The end of the world as you know it" ,is obviously the end of WWE since all of the money was spent by H in this match,mostly on fireworks and on constructing a casket so big that all of the superstars and crew could fit in it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao repped


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> wtf someone took it off wikipedia :S


Because Wikipedia can be edited by any fucktard with a keyboard and internet access.

It's not exactly the shining beacon of quality information there, buddy.


----------



## 450clash12x

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

matt hardy and lita! just kidding im positive its jericho


----------



## OnTheMoney

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cbcruz said:


> Jericho yet again would just be... meeeeh. Please, don't let THAT be him. Y2J should come back at the rumble as a surprise. Let the promo be for someone who doesn't leave the company every other year -and who need a return promo everytime he.. comes back.. PLEASE.


Every other year? You couldn't be more wrong.

He was with WWE from 1999 to 2005 and 2007 to 2010.

The only real break he has ever taken from WWE was between 2005 and 2007, a 25-month hiatus. If he returns tomorrow night it will end a second break from WWE, a 16-month hiatus. If he doesn't return tomorrow - or at any other - he would only have taken one real break from the WWE.


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Zero chance of it being Bill Goldberg. As much of a Goldberg fan as I am, if someone were to hold a gun to his head and tell him "return to WWE or I'll pull the trigger", I honestly think he'd say "pull the trigger".

The WWE ruined Goldberg's character, there's no way he'd go back just so they could do it all over again.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



brianbell25 said:


> Zero chance of it being Bill Goldberg. As much of a Goldberg fan as I am, if someone were to hold a gun to his head and tell him "return to WWE or I'll pull the trigger", I honestly think he'd say "pull the trigger".
> 
> The WWE ruined Goldberg's character, there's no way he'd go back just so they could do it all over again.




You have 4 posts in 6 years? 

Anyway... WWE was only partially responsible for "ruining Goldberg's' character. Goldberg himself was just too much of a mark for himself to be effective in the professional WWE. He was used to running around in the crazyhouse WCW, but when he got to the big leagues, he didn't really fit. If he had been willing to adapt to the WWE style he would have been more successful. Before WWE even considers bringing back Goldberg they need to make sure he knows its not real.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think Jericho is coming back, but not tomorrow. I can't them building a WM main event at January.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> Triple H returns and introduces a new match type,made especially for him, the super casket match.
> 
> To win,he has to pedigree every single member of wwe's production crew and roster,put them in a casket (which in this particular match is replacing the ring and has its size)close the lid,stand on top of it and do his manly pose with his sledgehammer while banging stephanie at the same time ( who is obviously the girl in video ,whom he's been neglecting all this time while planning his ultimate burial storyline,which is depicted in the promo as the boy writing in the notebook).
> 
> All of this of course, while no-selling everything that is thrown at him, even if it's stiff or shooting,wearing his wrestlemania cheap-conan outfit, and with fireworks worth wwe's entire income going off during the whole match.
> 
> "The end of the world as you know it" ,is obviously the end of WWE since all of the money was spent by H in this match,mostly on fireworks and on constructing a casket so big that all of the superstars and crew could fit in it.


You forgot the part where they bury the casket underneath the arena. So technically, it would be the Super Buried Alive Match.

...In seriousness, it's most likely Taker or Jericho.


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TMPRKO said:


> You have 4 posts in 6 years?


And your point? As I said a few pages back, it's been several years since I posted, and my post count must have been re-set. Either that or threads I posted in deleted. Either way I don't think my opinion counts any less because of a post count, just as yours doesn't count any more because of your high post count.

And Goldberg's character was an unstoppable machine. Funny how the WWE has no problem with the Undertaker playing that role. Or Brock Lesnar for that matter. The WWE made Goldberg just another guy on the roster, but had no problem with their homegrown talents like the Undertaker and Brock Lesnar going out destroying people, rarely jobbing and rarely selling his opponents attacks.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I love this forum. I love all you guys. You're all awesome.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> I love this forum. I love all you guys. You're all awesome.


Dude, you seriously need to stop spamming this thread with pointless posts.

My final take by the way is: Jericho and Steph.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


> Dude, you seriously need to stop spamming this thread with pointless posts.
> 
> My final take by the way is: Jericho and Steph.


That was one post....you numnut


----------



## MovieStarR™

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It begins is Heel John Cena. Lol...


----------



## **Skye**Blue

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> Triple H returns and introduces a new match type,made especially for him, the super casket match.
> 
> To win,he has to pedigree every single member of wwe's production crew and roster,put them in a casket (which in this particular match is replacing the ring and has its size)close the lid,stand on top of it and do his manly pose with his sledgehammer while banging stephanie at the same time ( who is obviously the girl in video ,whom he's been neglecting all this time while planning his ultimate burial storyline,which is depicted in the promo as the boy writing in the notebook).
> 
> All of this of course, while no-selling everything that is thrown at him, even if it's stiff or shooting,wearing his wrestlemania cheap-conan outfit, and with fireworks worth wwe's entire income going off during the whole match.
> 
> "The end of the world as you know it" ,is obviously the end of WWE since all of the money was spent by H in this match,mostly on fireworks and on constructing a casket so big that all of the superstars and crew could fit in it.


:lmao I'm a Triple H fan and thought this was hilarious. Repped!


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just had a brain flash, the spinning globe means they will fight over being best in the world !


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Just had a brain flash, the spinning globe means they will fight over being best in the world !


1000 people had that same flash a week ago


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Just had a brain flash, the spinning globe means they will fight over being best in the world !


I would recommend skimming the thread just a bit before posting next time, this has been brought up time and time again.

Hopefully, nobody rips into you too hard for that since you're relatively new.


----------



## CNB

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is exactly what will happen.

Ziggler Vs. Punk will Main Event until the lights go out, and the it begins videos hit the titontron. The anticipation is immense, once Chris Jericho is revealed as the man behind the promos, he makes his way to the ring and cuts a promo. 

He peels off his skin, and its Chris Benoit!!!

Benoit claims to have sacrificed Chris Jericho in 2005 and used his skin as an alias since 07' (coincidence Benoit 'died' when Jericho 'returned' shortly after. Benoit claims to have been the man behind the deaths of Guerrero, Jericho, Test, Mike Awesome, Randy Savage and now CM Punk.

He has pillows lined around the ring, and hits Punk with the crossface until Punk suffocates to death. Once he turns his attention to Ziggler, Benoit takes out his penis and starts shooting his poison semen at Ziggler's face, Ziggler dies shortly after.

Benoit claims to have been disgusted at the treatment of his legacy once he 'died', so he calls out the McMahons and Triple H. Who have been connection with each other through their genitalia. Benoit spent years of time producing his poison semen into a large barrel. He pours that barrel over Stephs vagina, and she dies. 

Benoit laughs, walks to the crowd and says "Chris Benoit is 4 REAL'.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have no clue to who it'll be but if it's Jericho I'm gonna be hella pissed.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



banduff12 said:


> Oh and im going to cry about being popula or not, and its none of your buisness anywa, why dontt you go through 495 pages, anyone calling someone lazy because they dont want to look through them just because they had to check if what they were saying had been said is a fucking freek ho has no life which = you fucktard


You sir, are an idiot and put recently active forum members like me to shame , go ahead and pointlessly reply with your idiotic insulting vocabulary.

I have better things to do,for replying to your infantile/illiterate mishaps more than once,I consider it a waste of time.

(Now where's my red wine?)


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ass Invader said:


> I have no clue to who it'll be but if it's Jericho I'm gonna be hella pissed.


why ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho did that Save_us shit last time and we all know how that turned out. *shudders*

I'd rather him just show up randomly and turn the show upside down instead of doing these cryptic promo's and shit like he's the catalyst for the end of times. Point is, I'm hoping it's someone I'm not expecting.


----------



## banduff12

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ass Invader said:


> Jericho did that Save_us shit last time and we all know how that turned out. *shudders*
> 
> I'd rather him just show up randomly and turn the show upside down instead of doing these cryptic promo's and shit like he's the catalyst for the end of times. Point is, I'm hoping it's someone I'm not expecting.


Me too :/:hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ass Invader said:


> Jericho did that Save_us shit last time and we all know how that turned out. *shudders*
> 
> I'd rather him just show up randomly and turn the show upside down instead of doing these cryptic promo's and shit like he's the catalyst for the end of times. Point is, I'm hoping it's someone I'm not expecting.


I think I read somewhere that HHH wasn't too high on the whole Save_us thing, and cut it short.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

banduff is banned from the thread. Now everyone calm down.

WAGG shouldn't you be hoping that this it begins stuff is for Swagger? He sure needs it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Headliner said:


> banduff is banned from the thread. Now everyone calm down.
> 
> WAGG shouldn't you be hoping that this it begins stuff is for Swagger? He sure needs it.


Not even. Jack Swagger is partnered with the dude who is bringing the title to where it belongs.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Swagger is Ziggler and Vickie's bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not even. Jack Swagger is partnered with the dude who is bringing the title to where it belongs.


Jobberville?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ugh, wait till Swagger gets his rightful push, then you'll change your tune.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sitting on my arse watching old wrestling videos from when Austin walked out in 02. Just wish this Raw would hurry up. It's Jericho by the way.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



CNB said:


> This is exactly what will happen.
> 
> Ziggler Vs. Punk will Main Event until the lights go out, and the it begins videos hit the titontron. The anticipation is immense, once Chris Jericho is revealed as the man behind the promos, he makes his way to the ring and cuts a promo.
> 
> He peels off his skin, and its Chris Benoit!!!
> 
> Benoit claims to have sacrificed Chris Jericho in 2005 and used his skin as an alias since 07' (coincidence Benoit 'died' when Jericho 'returned' shortly after. Benoit claims to have been the man behind the deaths of Guerrero, Jericho, Test, Mike Awesome, Randy Savage and now CM Punk.
> 
> He has pillows lined around the ring, and hits Punk with the crossface until Punk suffocates to death. Once he turns his attention to Ziggler, Benoit takes out his penis and starts shooting his poison semen at Ziggler's face, Ziggler dies shortly after.
> 
> Benoit claims to have been disgusted at the treatment of his legacy once he 'died', so he calls out the McMahons and Triple H. Who have been connection with each other through their genitalia. Benoit spent years of time producing his poison semen into a large barrel. He pours that barrel over Stephs vagina, and she dies.
> 
> Benoit laughs, walks to the crowd and says "Chris Benoit is 4 REAL'.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sting joins the wwe !


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ugh, wait till Swagger gets his rightful push, then you'll change your tune.


Out the door?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Out the door?












You see that? You're gonna see much more of that in 2012. Swagger is up there with the best of them.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LOL ^ 

I like that you are a huge fan but let's not be delusional here. Swagger shouldn't and isn't going to be anywhere near the main event scene or title belt anytime this year. If he gets solidified as a solid midcarder I would be happy with that if I were a Swagger fan.


----------



## Hade

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## buzzharvey22

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

id love it to be layla and her fantastic bottom returning


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*At least Swagger looks like a professional wrestler.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LadyCroft said:


> *At least Swagger looks like a professional wrestler.*


Repped, and I don't know where people got this Lesner idea from, but that's a bigger long shot then Kevin Nash (even thou that did happen).


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> You see that? You're gonna see much more of that in 2012. Swagger is up there with the best of them.


And he'll fall down like the rest of them.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SP103 said:


> Odds:
> 2:1 Undertaker
> 3:1 Vince McMahon
> 4:1 Stephanie McMahon
> 5:1 Jericho
> 100:1 Shane McMahon
> 
> Out of contention:
> Brock Lesnar
> 
> I'm betting that we know via a leak by around 5pm tomorrow.


Remember February 14th last year. Dirtsheets a few hours before RAW were saying Bob Barker was the host of WrestleMania, when, in fact he wasn't.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hade said:


>


Horrible work.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



LadyCroft said:


> *At least Swagger looks like a professional wrestler.*


I agree with this and he has that advantage over guys like Christian, CM Punk, and of course Daniel Bryan. The difference is that those guys don't talk like daffy duck.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I agree with this and he has that advantage over guys like Christian, CM Punk, and of course Daniel Bryan. The difference is that those guys don't talk like daffy duck.


At least he can talk though (unlike D-Bryan)


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why would Jericho be holding guns lol?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WashingtonD said:


> At least he can talk though (unlike D-Bryan)


lulz swagger over bryan


----------



## doughboy123

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

cant wait to see who it is.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why would Jericho be holding guns lol?


Maybe he plans on shooting like Punk?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dice Darwin said:


> Maybe he plans on shooting like Punk?


HURR NICE I SEE WHUT U DID THAR.

No seriously though that was a nice pun. Repped.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WashingtonD said:


> At least he can talk though (unlike D-Bryan)


I'm not a fan of Daniel Bryan at all but comparing him to Swagger makes even Bryan's mic skills look good. Although Bryan still has a long way to go with his character development and overall charisma, I don't cringe when Bryan has a mic in his hand or is involved with a segment.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*"According to one of Jericho’s tweets, he is currently in Canada hanging out with some of his friends for New Years."*

I realize a lot of what Jericho says on twitter is bullshit regarding him returning to WWE. If anybody would pull those type of antics it would certainly be him but this is starting to worry me.


----------



## hhhfan474

*Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

....

....












> @ccschroder
> Caroline Schroder
> On a plane with Chris Jericho to Nashville... WWF whaaaat?!?
> 9 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## rickym

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the powers that be will be shaken, 

who the fuck are they? is it punk cuz hes champ? 

johnny ace cuz hes the EVPOTR and interim general manager of raw, 

well, was talking with friends yesterday and we came up with crazy theorie 2.0

vinny mac returns, makes it clear he is taking back control of the wwe, BUT he isnt doin it alone, 

*HE IS COMING, and WHEN SHE TELLS 'US'*

vince says will we see who he has on his side when the time is right, 

i reckon KANE is already one of them, and i think vinny mac knows that if he is gunna be gunning for full control of the wwe, he needs the biggest and best, who is bigger and better than JOHN CENA? 

so i reckon vinny mac has sent kane to get into john cena's head, trying to make him turn his back on the fans, and join this new power stable, vinny mac, kane, john cena, maybe steph, 

but john cena alone turning heel would turn WWE upside down, cuz its all we've known (and hated) for the last 8 years, that would be a game changer and deffo end the wwe world as we know it, 

lol its a shame these theories end tonight, im enjoying coming up with this stuff, even if its just crayz ramblings lol its been fun


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> *"According to one of Jericho’s tweets, he is currently in Canada hanging out with some of his friends for New Years."*
> 
> I realize a lot of what Jericho says on twitter is bullshit regarding him returning to WWE. If anybody would pull those type of antics it would certainly be him *but this is starting to worry me.*


It only takes a couple hours to fly from Calgary to Memphis. He could get on a plane in an hour and still get to the arena by noon.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Spoiler: tonight



So I hear Jericho is in Memphis.

THAT JOKER.

Apparently a picture of him in Memphis:










EDIT: *THAT IS JERICHO IN NASHVILLE*

https://twitter.com/#!/ccschroder/status/153676027825094657


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



hhhfan474 said:


> ....
> 
> ....


LOL I FUCKING KNEW IT! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

holy shit i'm so glad right now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Maybe his band are doing something there 8*D


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Lastier said:


> Gordon Ramsay?


I laughed.

But seriously. 

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Oracle

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

i am ready :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

What? Is this for real? If it is I'm beginning to wish I didn't click on this because although I thought it was most likely to be him I still would have been surprised


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

That is Nashville airport.


Big_Man said:


> What? Is this for real? If it is I'm beginning to wish I didn't click on this because although I thought it was most likely to be him I still would have been surprised


It's 100% real..


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

YES YES YES FUCK YES


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

NVM


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

#IMMARKINGOUTBRO


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Seriously though, if the video does turn out to be for Jericho then it'll be a massive mark-out moment. He's been missed during his absence.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Nashville baggage claim area:


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

IF IT'S A HOAX I'M GOING TO KILL THAT PERSON WHO DID THIS


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Big_Man said:


> What? Is this for real? If it is I'm beginning to wish I didn't click on this because although I thought it was most likely to be him I still would have been surprised


This. DAMN.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Great news but I really shouldn't of opened this up, i've just basically ruined tonights show for myself.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Just out of interest, Could the picture be old? Surely Vince would fly Jericho out in his private jet or something, just to stop something like this happening.


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I'd love if Jericho is just there to troll us and it's not him :lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Scott Button said:


> Just out of interest, Could the picture be old? Surely Vince would fly Jericho out in his private jet or something, just to stop something like this happening.


Well the tweet is not old. Jericho said he was going to Canada.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Great news but I really shouldn't of opened this up, i've just basically ruined tonights show for myself.


There's still a ton of questions left to be answered. (including the mystery girl..if there even is one)


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Heel said:


> I'd love if Jericho is just there to troll us and it's not him :lmao


Imagine he just made the trip to later log into this forum and laugh at us :lmao


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I can clearly see Taker's face in the carpet design tho:gun::gun::gun::gun:




I kid I kid


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I still think it's more than one person coming in tonight.



Billy Kidman said:


> There's still a ton of questions left to be answered. (including the mystery girl)


Well, it's not like there were a million girls related to Jericho's career.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

*Y2J*


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

still just to see him return would be brilliant


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I regret clicking on the thread lol. but seriously, now I hope there's more to it than just jericho


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> -





Spoiler: answer



Nashville. Memphis is a drive away. Possibly did it to avoid being spotted; but he got seen anyway


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Lastier said:


> Gordon Ramsay?


Lol unless he got de ugly


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

People shouldnt get upset they clicked the thread as its still not 100%.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

That doesn't look like Sting.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Shaun_27 said:


> People shouldnt get upset they clicked the thread as its still not 100%.


I'm upset at myself :lmao

But I still will love to see how this one plays out.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Spoiler: answer
> 
> 
> 
> Nashville. Memphis is a drive away. Possibly did it to avoid being spotted; but he got seen anyway


Yeah, i realised what i put gave away your spoiler  Thanks. This is epic.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Well the tweet is not old. Jericho said he was going to Canada.


It was actually said that the tweet he made about going to Canada was actually written in Tampa. 

I'm marking the fuck out! But yeah, if he would not turn up and laugh at those who were shocked by his arrival then Jericho is the best in the world at what he does. (TROLL!)


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I'm gunna have a good laugh if it's not him. Jericho trolls the internet with skill like I've never seen.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Heel said:


> Maybe his band are doing something there 8*D


Lets put it that way


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

For people still thinking there is actually going to be a mystery girl...Stephanie is scheduled to appear on HMR radio tonight at 8pm...so it's most likely not going to be her.

I think the girl is either representing WWE or CM Punk.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

YES! It fucking begins alright!


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



hhhfan474 said:


> For people still thinking there is actually going to be a mystery girl...Stephanie is scheduled to appear on HMR radio tonight at 8pm...so it's most likely not going to be her.
> 
> I think the girl is either representing WWE or CM Punk.


Why choose a girl when Punk's a male is still beyond me


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

FIrst time I came to save you from yourselves,
second time I came to save you from Orton,

this time I come to destroy you......and CM Punk!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Tronnik said:


> I'm gunna have a good laugh if it's not him. Jericho trolls the internet with skill like I've never seen.


Knowing Jericho, he'll probably tweet a picture of himself at Graceland later tonight.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



jblvdx said:


>


good lord :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



adri17 said:


> Why choose a girl when Punk's a male is still beyond me


Unless...he's not a male and that's the bigger picture....ITBEGINS


----------



## Garty

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Wait! That can't be real! Where's the woman?!

FAKE!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Nashville baggage claim area:


lol its not vince or shane cause they use corporate jets.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...GAIdVvCh-iHfJ3qApWACJg&vpsrc=0&mra=ls&t=h&z=8


----------



## polley

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

He is wearing short sleeves.


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*







But is everyone sure this photo was taken today?


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Who the hell's Caroline Shroder?


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

SAVE US


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Damn, shouldnt have clicked on this thread. Now if it isn't Jericho I'm going to be really, REALLY disapointed.

...On the other hand...yay! Jericho's coming back!


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



polley said:


> He is wearing short sleeves.


You know who else wears short sleeves?: THE UNDERTAKER!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

At first I was like this.



But now I'm like this.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Has anyone thought about it this way?

Vince Mcmahon would know that these things leak easily, so why would he not transport someone by private jet? Maybe Vince has told Jericho to take a public flight to stop the real return from leaking. Jericho might only be in the audience for RAW. This is 100% possible, so don't take it as Jericho is second coming.


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

come on Y2J!


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Mr Premium said:


> Who the hell's Caroline Shroder?





> A twenty-something with a mad passion for life, love and laughing.. and ready to find a career and hit the ground running.


How adorable!


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

OH FUCK YESSS!!!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAel2pekmNw&feature=channel_video_title

IT BEGINS!


----------



## Clued

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Whoever it is, I sure hope that WWE doesn't f*ck up this return/debut.

I imagine a huge pop for Jericho or Brock, once we hear their music. 

Knowing WWE's track record, they will most likely screw up the angle involving this superstar.

_I hope it isnt Brodus Clay_


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

He's been trolling us, let's post that on his Twitter and see what he comes up with.


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

It's funny cos he's just standing there like "Don't approach me, you parasites..." :lmao


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Kennt 160711 said:


> He's been trolling us, let's post that on his Twitter and see what he comes up with.


I'd imagine he wouldn't say anything one way or the other. He is too smart for that.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Has anyone thought about it this way?
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would know that these things leak easily, so why would he not transport someone by private jet? Maybe Vince has told Jericho to take a public flight to detract the real return from leaking. Jericho might only be in the audience for RAW. This is 100% possible, so don't take it as Jericho is second coming.


If it's true, then the least they could do is to show him in the crowd staring directly at the camera with a huge smirk on his face.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Kennt 160711 said:


> He's been trolling us, let's post that on his Twitter and see what he comes up with.


Already done!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Has anyone thought about it this way?
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would know that these things leak easily, so why would he not transport someone by private jet? Maybe Vince has told Jericho to take a public flight to stop the real return from leaking. Jericho might only be in the audience for RAW. This is 100% possible, so don't take it as Jericho is second coming.


Was thinking the same, you'd think they would fly him over so the return wouldn't be leaked. I don't remember people taking pictures of him in the airport last time he returned and it was obvious it was him that time too. The WWE might just be trolling us hardcore because they know people have been analyzing the videos and thinking it's Jericho.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

So if it is Jericho, that's quite disappointing.

He's good and everything but I dunno. 

If he's with others or it's gonna start some new angle then that'll be good I guess. 

Also why wouldn't Vince make sure he didn't get seen?

Why isn't Jericho like wearing sunglasses and a hoody or something?


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

If they're trolling us and it turns out to be someone like The Undertaker, I'm gonna throw a hissy fit.


----------



## Mst

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it begins is someone else and jerchio returns just additional


----------



## adri17

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Has anyone thought about it this way?
> 
> Vince Mcmahon would know that these things leak easily, so why would he not transport someone by private jet? Maybe Vince has told Jericho to take a public flight to stop the real return from leaking. Jericho might only be in the audience for RAW. This is 100% possible, so don't take it as Jericho is second coming.


Tbh, it's probably more likely that the picture is just old


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im still marking out after finding out about half hour ago!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Big_Man said:


> Tbh, it's probably more likely that the picture is just old


Old or not, the tweet is recent. The tweet is more than confirmation that Jericho is in Nashville.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I am curious to see who the girl is going to be.


----------



## Mr Premium

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Chances are he won't get any reaction at all like his past returns if he does indeed return tonight.


----------



## adamheadtrip

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

If it's real, he should have flown in to Chattanooga, much smaller airport. He definitely would not have been seen there.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Mst said:


> it begins is someone else and jerchio returns just additional


This is what I want.


----------



## Big Man

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> Old or not, the tweet is recent. The tweet is more than confirmation that Jericho is in Nashville.


Yeah, I know but what I'm saying is it's more likely that the picture is old than the fact WWE sent him to Nashville to throw us off the real person because there are no other options other then Jericho (and maybe undertaker) so we don't really need to be thrown off


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Where is the picture from ? 
Who took it?


----------



## hhhfan474

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Jericho doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would go out of his way to do a favour for Vince just to throw people off.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Big_Man said:


> Yeah, I know but what I'm saying is it's more likely that the picture is old than the fact WWE sent him to Nashville to throw us off the real person because there are no other options other then Jericho (and maybe undertaker) so we don't really need to be thrown off


Maybe Undertaker? It is more likely that it's Undertaker than Jericho tbh.


----------



## nater89

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> So if it is Jericho, that's quite disappointing.
> 
> He's good and everything but I dunno.
> 
> If he's with others or it's gonna start some new angle then that'll be good I guess.
> 
> Also why wouldn't Vince make sure he didn't get seen?
> 
> Why isn't Jericho like wearing sunglasses and a hoody or something?


How the F is a Jericho return disappointing? Do you even actually like wrestling?


----------



## Garty

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I just thought of something else.

TNA's Head Office is in Nashville. Could he be on his way to visit with Dixie Carter?

:faint:


----------



## Brock_Lock

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

that's why this era sucks. we can't resist looking at spoilers on the internet. good to see Jericho back. I hope he does something more than the "you are all hypocrites" promo week after week he used to do in his last heel run.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*










And... It Begins.


----------



## lithium8771

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

they already said he is supposed to be there for his band for the next 3 days been scheduled for months


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Not surpirsed one bit. Y2J gave it away in his twitter


----------



## squared circle

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Since WWE loves twitter, we should: #JERICHOorRIOT


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



zkorejo said:


> And... It Begins.


Well i don't know why I am happy as fuck but there is going to be something more to this. something is still missing


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



lithium8771 said:


> they already said he is supposed to be there for his band for the next 3 days been scheduled for months


Source?

I thought he said he was going to be in Hawaii per twitter a few weeks back.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

FUCK, Their in Nashville? He's getting no reaction...


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



nater89 said:


> How the F is a Jericho return disappointing? Do you even actually like wrestling?



Yes obviously. He is good like I said, but why do all this stuff for him?

I'd rather it be the start of a new angle, like The McMahons or some faction not just another return for Jericho.

Also the videos dont even match Jericho unless hes gonna have a completely new gimmick.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



squared circle said:


> Since WWE loves twitter, we should: #JERICHOorRIOT


Lets get this trending!


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I bet it's taker.. again.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



SteenIsGod said:


> FUCK, Their in Nashville? He's getting no reaction...


not if he screws the most over guy


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> Yes obviously. He is good like I said, but why do all this stuff for him?
> 
> I'd rather it be the start of a new angle, like The McMahons or some faction not just another return for Jericho.
> 
> Also the videos dont even match Jericho unless hes gonna have a completely new gimmick.


Well he said himself before that if he returned to the WWE it wouldn't be the "heel in a suit" gimmick so I assume that's safe.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

*THE REAL QUESTION HERE IS WHO THAT FUCKING GEEK/MARK WAS THAT CREEPED ON CHRIS JERICHO AND SNAPPED THESE PICTURES IN THE FIRST PLACE.*


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



deatawaits said:


> not if he screws the most over guy


Zack Ryder? Are you serious bro?


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012

Has anyone spotted that tonight's RAW has not been rated yet....?? 

Yeah I know... It could just be a human error... BUT... Could it mean that the PG era ends tonight??*


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> Yes obviously. He is good like I said, but why do all this stuff for him?
> 
> I'd rather it be the start of a new angle, like The McMahons or some faction not just another return for Jericho.
> 
> Also the videos dont even match Jericho unless hes gonna have a completely new gimmick.


I am pretty sure he will have a completely new gimmick. I heard in one of his recent interviews where he said, he believes in re-inventing himself. Also that his character is being used by alot of other superstars currently (Miz for enample). I dont think he will be doing the same thing again. Lets see.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Zack Ryder? Are you serious bro?


Punk(I know know)but on a serious note it why this early?perhaps he will have a mini feud with someone else but who?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Lets get this trending!


I am all for it.. but how? I dont use twitter. How do we "trend" things? lol




deatawaits said:


> Well i don't know why I am happy as fuck but there is going to be something more to this. something is still missing


Something more to this..? like?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Its pretty obvious its the person who took the picture is who the op is on about, the person who took the picture is the guy behind these videos.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JuulDK said:


> *http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012
> 
> Has anyone spotted that tonight's RAW has not been rated yet....??
> 
> Yeah I know... It could just be a human error... BUT... Could it mean that the PG era ends tonight??*


It's probably not rated at all every week on the site.

edit: or maybe they're making pg 14 so when the network finally comes out raw will have a lot of buzz?


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

*HE'S IN NASHVILLE TO MEET WITH DIXIE CARTER AND WILL SIGN WITH TNA LATER TODAY, ACCORDING TO THE WRESTLING OBSERVER. YOU MARKS GOT FUCKING WORKED~!*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Awesome, finally real reason to watch RAW, it's about time the real "best in the world" will come to save us from his poser wannabe.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



zkorejo said:


> Something more to this..? like?


I feel jericho returning this early for mania opens doors for some great buildup and as he is going to feud with punk so it can be related with conspiracy angle (aka vince ,steph etc returning) mark my words Jericho is not the only one returning


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

LOL at the bag he is holding!


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*


Wsupden said:



It's probably not rated at all every week on the site.

Click to expand...

Well... All RAW shows through the entire PG era has been rated. Take a look on the program for December 26.

http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011*


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Awesome, finally real reason to watch RAW, it's about time the real "best in the world" will come to save us from his poser wannabe.


amazing.I admire how you never fail to bash punk in each and every post of yours.

Vintage rock316ae


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Well... All RAW shows through the entire PG era has been rated. Take a look on the program for December 26.
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011*


This is all too good to be true, I can't believe this all.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



deatawaits said:


> I feel jericho returning this early for mania opens doors for some great buildup and as he is going to feud with punk so it can be related with conspiracy angle (aka vince ,steph etc returning) mark my words Jericho is not the only one returning


Yea.. I am hoping for something big to go down on this weeks Raw. "End of the world as you know it".. Pg not listed.. somethings fishy.

I hope it wont be disappointing.


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JuulDK said:


> *http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012
> 
> Has anyone spotted that tonight's RAW has not been rated yet....??
> 
> Yeah I know... It could just be a human error... BUT... Could it mean that the PG era ends tonight??*


why post the same thing in two separate threads?


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



zkorejo said:


> Pg not listed.. somethings fishy.
> 
> I hope it wont be disappointing.


what? pg not listed :hmm:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Meltzer said a few weeks ago that the "it begins" guy is going to face Punk for the title at the Rumble, so maybe it's not a WM feud, I would love to see Jericho/Taker for WM much more than Jericho/Punk.


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*


Wsupden said:



This is all too good to be true, I can't believe this all.

Click to expand...

Well... The speculation rises! *


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Well... All RAW shows through the entire PG era has been rated. Take a look on the program for December 26.
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011*


*WWE NOT BEING PG WON'T MAKE THE PRODUCT BETTER. I THOUGHT YOU MARKS WERE SMARTER THAN THIS. OH, AND WHOEVER SNAPPED THAT PICTURE IS A GEEK AS WELL.*


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*


Slimm Doc said:



why post the same thing in two separate threads?

Click to expand...

Uhm... First of all I didn't post the link in the other thread. And second, who says that everyone follows both threads, or even knows about the new one made yesterday?? *


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho is such a Troll he'd probably fly out to get seen there even if it isn't him.

I'll believe it when he walks out. Be interesting to see how different the gimmick is & how he uses it, if it is in fact him.

Don't get me wrong. I'd love it to be. My cat is called Chris Jericho for christ's sake (he's the catatollah of rock and rolla', he breaks the paws down, & does a mean kittysault). But this is WWE & we've all been disappointed before.

My damn satellite is out anyway & the building people are still off for XMas. I may be viewing in glorious streamed pixelated technicolour.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



deatawaits said:


> what? pg not listed :hmm:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10822202-post4994.html

Someone posted a link.. WWE Raw is not yet rated PG.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Jericho is such a Troll he'd probably fly out to get seen there even if it isn't him.
> 
> I'll believe it when he walks out. Be interesting to see how different the gimmick is & how he uses it, if it is in fact him.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'd love it to be. My cat is called Chris Jericho for christ's sake (he's the catatollah of rock and rolla', he breaks the paws down, & does a mean kittysault). But this is WWE & we've all been disappointed before.
> 
> My damn satellite is out anyway & the building people are still off for XMas. I may be viewing in glorious streamed pixelated technicolour.


Lol no offense but the thing with your cat is kinda weird.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

why did i click this thread!!!
i hate twitter you can't be surprised anymore


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Meltzer said a few weeks ago that the "it begins" guy is going to face Punk for the title at the Rumble, so maybe it's not a WM feud, I would love to see Jericho/Taker for WM much more than Jericho/Punk.


That actually guarantees that it will be punk/jericho again at mania with royal rumble match ending in screw job or something else.Jericho then can go for filler feud when punk returns seeking revenge they can take their respective places on the card


----------



## Wryder

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Doesn't really make much sense to fly into Nashville when Memphis has their own airport...I'm dying for it to be Jericho, but something is fishy about it. I'm actually less convinced now that I've seen this picture. Weird.

Also, I tweeted #JerichoOrWeRiot. Figured I'd add the "we" so it gave some ownership to fans. It's whatever.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Apparently Hulk Hogan has been spotted in Memphis also.

Obviously it ain't him though lol.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wsupden said:


> Lol no offense but the thing with your cat is kinda weird.


Don't fret. It's meant to be.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Nah, if it's Jericho/Punk at the Rumble, it's not at WM, WM is always the first match.


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is either Vince McMahon who is behind the It Begins promos, if not him then it is definitely Shane & Stephanie, or it is Undertaker or Skip Sheffield, Jericho said he's never coming back to WWE and I for one am starting to believe him now


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Nah, if it's Jericho/Punk at the Rumble, it's not at WM, WM is always the first match.


no worries even then I just want jericho on my screen.And it will be retarded but what are your opinions on raw not being rated for next 2 weeks or so ?


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rua said:


> Don't fret. It's meant to be.


*SHOULD I NAME MY DOG WADE BARRETT AND EVERY TIME IT PISSES, SHITS OR BITES SOMEONE YELL "BARRETT BARRAGE"? 
*


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Terry Gyimah said:


> It is either Vince McMahon who is behind the It Begins promos, if not him then it is definitely Shane & Stephanie, or it is Undertaker or Skip Sheffield, Jericho said he's never coming back to WWE and I for one am starting to believe him now


So your sure its 'definitely' someone


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Rev™ said:


> *SHOULD I NAME MY DOG WADE BARRETT AND EVERY TIME IT PISSES, SHITS OR BITES SOMEONE YELL "BARRETT BARRAGE"?
> *


I believe you should. Yes.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

It Begins!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

kinda figured it was him all along. Though i congratulate him for messing with peoples heads saying he wont wrestle for WWE again job well done Chris


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well i am still marking even after 30 min.

well for another topic my fiance has a dog name Paul(not kidding) and he loves to bury things.
EDIT:200 posts


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Even though I do want it to be Jericho, I can't see it being him


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

tonight is the night !


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I was 90% sure it was going to be Jericho anyway but I had to click on the thread and ruin it for myself, didn't I?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



deatawaits said:


> no worries even then I just want jericho on my screen.And it will be retarded but *what are your opinions on raw not being rated for next 2 weeks or so ?*


What do you mean? if you talk about the breakdown then it comes out in Wednesday, If you talk about the ratings, then this week needs to be 3.1+ for the "it begins" angle and next week the football competition is over so they need to go back to 3.4-3.6. And I agree, I would love to see Jericho no matter what.


----------



## RobertGcoupe

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



mr cricket said:


> I am curious to see who the girl is going to be.


I still say its Michelle McCool...she was a school teacher in the past and the video's are filmed in a school...so maybe Taker is coming back with her.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> What do you mean? if you talk about the breakdown then it comes out in Wednesday, If you talk about the ratings, then this week needs to be 3.1+ and next week the football competition is over so they need to go back to 3.4-3.6. And I agree, I would love to see Jericho no matter what.


 I meant the raw shows on USA Schedule is not rated PG while others shows has been(who are) if know something about that then kindly tell


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho, Stephanie, Shane, Batista, HHH, Kane, Undertaker and Batista all return to end PG era. Let me dream.


----------



## soir8

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Shaun_27 said:


> People shouldnt get upset they clicked the thread as its still not 100%.


There was no way I could resist the click, but having done so I'm filled with regret and disappointment in myself for potentially spoiling an epic moment through my own weakness of will.

Oh well. Props to OP for bringing us that rarest of things on these forums; actual NEWS.


----------



## DrewForever

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Seems to fit in with what this article said

http://www.prowrestling.com/article/news/20502


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



deatawaits said:


> I meant the raw shows on USA Schedule is not rated PG while others shows has been(who are) if know something about that then kindly tell


I didn't hear nothing about change in the rating, but interesting...(Unfortunately I don't think they're going back to TV14)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> kinda figured it was him all along. Though i congratulate him for messing with peoples heads saying he wont wrestle for WWE again job well done Chris


I am looking at your sig, and anything is still possible.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> I didn't hear nothing about change in the rating, but interesting...


Indeed. SAVE_US_Y2J campaign has started


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Meltzer said a few weeks ago that the "it begins" guy is going to face Punk for the title at the Rumble, so maybe it's not a WM feud, I would love to see Jericho/Taker for WM much more than Jericho/Punk.


I really hope this is true. Dont wanna see HHH/Taker at all. Besides Punk is above jericho at this point anyway so he wont benefit from this feud if it happens at WM.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*









*R ALL OF U GETTIN MAD? IT'S FUCKING STING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rev™ said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope Jericho had liposuction on his tits or doesn't take off his shirt.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I still don't think its him, I'll stand by that.
The promo's just dont add up.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHH Mark said:


> I hope Jericho had liposuction on his tits or doesn't take off his shirt.


Like oh mah gawd I kno. Switch to liek a different conditioner too, and those pores.....like wowzers
:topic::topic::topic:


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



The Rebel said:


> I still don't think its him, I'll stand by that.
> The promo's just dont add up.


I don't think it's him either maybe he'll make his return today but that chick doesn't make sense


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

you can't hide from us, Jeritroll!


----------



## samziggler

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Hmmmm, surely WWE wouldn't drop the ball this easy. I was 100% Jericho, now i'm 90%


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Maybe this is a fake account made by WWE to troll us. 

Maybe it's Jericho himself. 

"On a plane with Chris Jericho to Nashville... WWF whaaaat?!?"

This sounds so fake. 

No one still calls it WWF and if they did it would imply they havent watched it for like 10 years or arent even fans. Would she even recognize Jericho? He had long hair and was a lot younger then, and obviously she is barely a fan because she's still calling it WWF. 


ALSO: why would she be so surprised? You'd think a normal tweet would be like "On the same plane as Chris Jericho! So cool!" 

The "whaaaat" is weird because why would she be so shocked? Wrestlers travel all the time. 
I dunno maybe Im looking into it too much.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



The Rebel said:


> I still don't think its him, I'll stand by that.
> The promo's just dont add up.


Who do they add up for?


----------



## evoked21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

what if he bought a ticket to watch the show and purposely get seen so he can troll?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rev™ said:


>


I FUCKING KNEW IT WAS STING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> Who do they add up for?


Undertaker.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I sort of regret clicking on this but i am setting my alarm for 2am to watch Raw when im at work just 6 hours later so hopefully it is indeed him or i will be tired and pissed off lol.


----------



## samziggler

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Anyone think that Jericho is appearing to fued with the 'itbegins character'. I can just imagine whoever it is attacking Punk and Jericho coming for the save. Doubt it tho...


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Its a Russo SWERVE. Its going to be Jericho dressed as Sting.


----------



## Dan0191

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is it just me or does this really not work as a thing?

*Y*ear: 2012
Date: *2*
Month: *J*anuary

If that actually was it then shouldn't it be either year/date/month or 2/2/J
You can't mix and match. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Fishsticks said:


> Like oh mah gawd I kno. Switch to liek a different conditioner too, and those pores.....like wowzers
> :topic::topic::topic:


Jericho had saggy tits when he was last in WWE. Either he still has them, or he fixed it with plastic surgery. This is what I will be watching Raw to find out!


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Here is why it's not Jericho;



Maybe this is a fake account made by WWE to troll us. 

Maybe it's Jericho himself. 

"On a plane with Chris Jericho to Nashville... WWF whaaaat?!?"

This sounds so fake. 

No one still calls it WWF and if they did it would imply they havent watched it for like 10 years or arent even fans. Would she even recognize Jericho? He had long hair and was a lot younger then, and obviously she is barely a fan because she's still calling it WWF. 


ALSO: why would she be so surprised? You'd think a normal tweet would be like "On the same plane as Chris Jericho! So cool!" 

The "whaaaat" is weird because why would she be so shocked? Wrestlers travel all the time. 
I dunno maybe Im looking into it too much.


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Jericho will be on RAW tonight.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

To be fair Jericho definitely has Shawn Michaels chin in that photo.


----------



## whitty982000

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Meltzer said a few weeks ago that the "it begins" guy is going to face Punk for the title at the Rumble, so maybe it's not a WM feud, I would love to see Jericho/Taker for WM much more than Jericho/Punk.


----------



## Punkofpersonality

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Jbardo said:


> I sort of regret clicking on this but i am setting my alarm for 2am to watch Raw when im at work just 6 hours later so hopefully it is indeed him or i will be tired and pissed off lol.


utterly 100% this. apart from ive got school


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHH Mark said:


> Jericho had saggy tits when he was last in WWE. Either he still has them, or he fixed it with plastic surgery. This is what I will be watching Raw to find out!


Compared to Flair, that was nothing. Flair's entire body looked like a rooster's neck.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



samziggler said:


> Anyone think that Jericho is appearing to fued with the 'itbegins character'. I can just imagine whoever it is attacking Punk and Jericho coming for the save. Doubt it tho...


It begins is Jericho. His twitter swerve basically backfired and its been obvious to most of the IWC that it was him the past few days. He probably didn't care to wear a hat or sunglasses since the cat has been out of the bag for a couple of days now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

In all seriousness. Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about Jericho coming back?

I actually think he's brilliant, but it just feels utterly underwhelming with him coming back. Especially when my most recent memories of his WWE tenure are him jobbing out to people like Evan Borne most weeks.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



English Dragon said:


> No one still calls it WWF and if they did it would imply they havent watched it for like 10 years or arent even fans. Would she even recognize Jericho? He had long hair and was a lot younger then, and obviously she is barely a fan because she's still calling it WWF.


She probably recognized him from Dancing with the Stars. (I haven't seen an episode, but I’m sure they credited him as a professional wrestler)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can't wait for tonight. Watch it be taker while Kane and Cena are having a segment


----------



## samziggler

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



LarryCoon said:


> It begins is Jericho. His twitter swerve basically backfired and its been obvious to most of the IWC that it was him the past few days. He probably didn't care to wear a hat or sunglasses since the cat has been out of the bag for a couple of days now.


Yeah i know, i just hope there's more to it than just Jericho though! i love Jericho, but i hope it comes with a big storyline or something.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Seeing the pic pretty much spoiled it lol..but I'm definitely marking out, I was hoping for someone else though but I guess this one is ok as well.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Can't wait for tonight. Watch it be taker while Kane and Cena are having a segment


I think the Title Match is more likly but its anyones guess. Could open the show and run riot.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> In all seriousness. Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about Jericho coming back?
> 
> I actually think he's brilliant, but it just feels utterly underwhelming with him coming back. Especially when my most recent memories of his WWE tenure are him jobbing out to people like Evan Borne most weeks.


It won't be.The whole itbegins happening this early is a sign of something huge coming.A power struggle?maybe. A stable? perhaps but jericho returning with 3-4 months remaining for WM is worth noticing perhaps Jericho is not the whole picture and just a part of the puzzle?Next couple of raws are going to be exciting.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

You can clearly see a scorpion on his bag.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I wouldnt be really excited if it was Jerihco coming back.
I dont think it is, but if it was.... He's past his best.
I couldn't see him taking WWE by storm.


----------



## Jbardo

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> In all seriousness. Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about Jericho coming back?
> 
> I actually think he's brilliant, but it just feels utterly underwhelming with him coming back. Especially when my most recent memories of his WWE tenure are him jobbing out to people like Evan Borne most weeks.



Personally i couldnt care less that he was jobbing out a fair bit before he left, its still Jericho and it looks like hes gonna be fueding with the other great mic worker in Punk, gonna be some great tv between them two.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



The Rebel said:


> I wouldnt be really excited if it was Jerihco coming back.
> I dont think it is, but if it was.... He's past his best.
> I couldn't see him taking WWE by storm.


More like you're just scared he'll take the spotlight from Punk. You just admit it.. you just admit it.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHH Mark said:


> Jericho had saggy tits when he was last in WWE. Either he still has them, or he fixed it with plastic surgery. This is what I will be watching Raw to find out!












Both were taken in the same year. 

Tights > Trunks


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

ehhh its either Jericho or Undertaker which if its Taker he doesn't need hype videos for his return, he can come back do his mania match and go back to texas that is all


----------



## Ben21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Dan0191 said:


> Is it just me or does this really not work as a thing?
> 
> *Y*ear: 2012
> Date: *2*
> Month: *J*anuary
> 
> If that actually was it then shouldn't it be either year/date/month or 2/2/J
> You can't mix and match. It doesn't make sense.


Monda*Y 2 J*anuary


----------



## samziggler

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Why would they bring in Jericho just to lose to Punk is what i don't get.


----------



## LarryCoon

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> In all seriousness. Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about Jericho coming back?
> 
> I actually think he's brilliant, but it just feels utterly underwhelming with him coming back. Especially when my most recent memories of his WWE tenure are him jobbing out to people like Evan Borne most weeks.


I am excited about the possibilities of their promo exchanges with CM Punk. After that, meh. Not interested in Y2J vs Undertaker



samziggler said:


> Yeah i know, i just hope there's more to it than just Jericho though! i love Jericho, but i hope it comes with a big storyline or something.


Brodus Clay maybe?
To your other question, I think WWE is trying to cement Punk as a main eventer. Beating Y2J would add to Punk's credibility.



lesenfanteribles said:


> Seeing the pic pretty much spoiled it lol..but I'm definitely marking out, I was hoping for someone else though but I guess this one is ok as well.


His twitter feed spoiled it. This pic was just the confirmation


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Billy Kidman said:


> Both were taken in the same year.
> 
> Tights > Trunks


Heh, more like Photoshop > Trunks.


----------



## Deeds

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

YES!! YES!! A MILLION FUCKING TIMES YESSS!!


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Good gawd almighty!


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ben21 said:


> Monda*Y 2 J*anuary


fpalm


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Am I the only one around here who thinks that the "It Begins" it's not Jericho?? 
You think the WWE would let this shit get leaked just like that, so easy??
I think this picture of Jericho is just to throw us off


----------



## Deeds

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I hope he's back for a good few years and not just until WM.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Hazart said:


> I really hope this is true. Dont wanna see HHH/Taker at all. *Besides Punk is above jericho* at this point anyway so he wont benefit from this feud if it happens at WM.


Lol, no he's not.

And I also don't want to see Taker/HHH, Taker/Jericho is a fresh match and they never wrestled on PPV.


----------



## Ben21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> fpalm


fpalm


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Just because he shows up tonight doesn't mean the promos are just for him.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rock316AE said:


> Lol, no he's not.
> 
> And I also don't want to see Taker/HHH, Taker/Jericho is a fresh match and they never wrestled on PPV.


But where is the reason for Jericho/Taker??

"I came back to kick this Indy kid's butt, and pick a fight with the deadman?" Sorry, don't buy it. 

Taker is going to fight someone else at WW


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I want a new *DARK* and full of *CONTEMPT* Jericho, and the same time loves to *troll* the audience. 

e.g. entrance is dark and eerie.. dark cloak appears, Sting/Undertaker? No.. it is Y2J successful trolling, then bring on the mic and let him shoot.


----------



## Munji

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Being top 5 between 2001 and 2010 when there was the likes of Rock, Austin, Taker, HHH and HBK 
around 

*> *

Being top 5 in Summer/Winter 2011 when youre only competition to be the best is a face who is booed out of arenas.


----------



## Mr_BB

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

only time I liked Y2J is when I was playing WWE with Authority back in the day. loved that game


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ben21 said:


> Mond*A*y 2 *J*anuary


OMG It's AJ Lee. *Facepalm*


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



evoked21 said:


> I want a new *DARK* and full of *CONTEMPT* Jericho, and the same time loves to troll the audience.
> 
> e.g. entrance is dark and eerie.. dark cloak appears, Sting/Undertaker? No.. it is Y2J successful trolling, then bring on the mic and let him shoot.







Like that?


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Thee Brain said:


> Am I the only one around here who thinks that the "It Begins" it's not Jericho??
> *You think the WWE would let this shit get leaked just like that, so easy??*
> *I think this picture of Jericho is just to throw us off*



Yeah because they made such a concerted effort to be stealthy the last time he returned. I was totally stumped when by about the 3rd video they had "Y" and "2" in giant fucking letters in the middle of the screen. 

I think you're right on the red herring idea. I heard they have also hired Sting and Dave Batista to stand by the bogs in the arena to throw us even further of the scent of who it really is.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

LOL

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds


----------



## Munji

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



eflat2130 said:


> LOL
> 
> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds


Hmmm maybe we should be prepared incase that pic is indeed old. Strange that he has addressed this.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



> Cris [email protected]
> 
> Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds


He's getting good at this


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Phil5991 said:


> Like that?


Lol.. he needs to wear a super high boots to look taller for that.

It is good but getting pwn at first appearance after such an elaborated promo is not the best idea. Unless the following shows are well backed.

Taker vs Y2J is a tasty WM fixture though. While waiting for Taker to appear, Y2J can go troll with the title contenders and also CM Punk.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Ekaf said:


> More like you're just scared he'll take the spotlight from Punk. You just admit it.. you just admit it.


Im not a huge punk fan, thought I may have him as a signature.
So... yeah.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Can anyone post the pics again? They arent showing up on the first post for me...

And, before I even see them, they can easily be old pictures...


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

He's wearing a Beatles shirt!!!!!!


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Plus Memphis has an airport. Why would he go into Nashville which isn't that close by?


----------



## bboy

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

lol @ jericho flying directly to an airport near to the event with every other passenger

lol this is stupid, obviously old. Vince would get a private jet or he would drive to stop from this type of thing from happening


----------



## Sxe108

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

YESSS!!! 

... Though I could totally see him flying there just to fuck with the IWC


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Boring. Been done already. Stop it. MAKE UP YOUR MIND. ARE YOU STAYING AWAY OR ARE YOU ACTUALLY STAYING? IF YOU COULD MAKE UP YOUR MIND THEN YOU WOULDN'T NEED ALL THESE FUCKING PROMOS FFS!

Lesnar better fucking return at the rumble, because this is going to be one boring RTW.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



cbcruz said:


> Boring. Been done already. Stop it. MAKE UP YOUR MIND. ARE YOU STAYING AWAY OR ARE YOU ACTUALLY STAYING? IF YOU COULD MAKE UP YOUR MIND THEN YOU WOULDN'T NEED ALL THESE FUCKING PROMOS FFS!
> 
> Lesnar better fucking return at the rumble, because this is going to be one boring RTW.


I don't think he is reading your post. Also, please don't yell (using caps).


----------



## bboy

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

it maybe jericho but this picture is old guys.

no way jericho is travelling with every other passenger just waiting around in the lobby when he is the big suprise. Vince would get the wwe corporate jet to fly him out or he would drive.

personally hope it's not jericho as I find him one of the most over-rated boring wrestlers ever


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

XD at people thinking Vince wants to keep this a surprise. If he wanted to keep it a surprise I know he could.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I really hope that it's someone else. I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho appeared on the show but wasn't the mystery man. That's the ideal scenario. As someone mentioned, Vince would surely fly him out in a private jet if he wanted it to be a big secret.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



CC91 said:


> He's wearing a Beatles shirt!!!!!!


MARKIBG OUT!


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



CC91 said:


> He's wearing a Beatles shirt!!!!!!



HOLY SHIT! IT'S RINGO STARR DEBUTING.


----------



## Munji

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



bboy said:


> it maybe jericho but this picture is old guys.
> 
> no way jericho is travelling with every other passenger just waiting around in the lobby when he is the big suprise. Vince would get the wwe corporate jet to fly him out or he would drive.
> 
> personally hope it's not jericho as I find him one of the most over-rated boring wrestlers ever


:/. I was hoping you were dead.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

If this was meant to be a total surprise, then there would have been no promos at all. Of course WWE wants us to speculate and have a decent number of people figure it out.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> Yeah because they made such a concerted effort to be stealthy the last time he returned. I was totally stumped when by about the 3rd video they had "Y" and "2" in giant fucking letters in the middle of the screen.
> 
> I think you're right on the red herring idea. I heard they have also hired Sting and Dave Batista to stand by the bogs in the arena to throw us even further of the scent of who it really is.


The difference is in is 2nd coming the WWE made it clear of who it was, like you said in the videos. But this time, they didn't made it clear who it was in the videos, they built it with mystery to the point that no one is 100% sure of who it is. And then, after so much anticipation, they just let this get leaked, just a few hours before the show begins.

Jericho is one of my all-time favorites, but I don't even care anymore if it's him. I mean, if you are returning to the WWE for the 3rd and probably last time, with the WWE building your return with secrecy, showing videos who doesn't make it totally clear for whom they are, why in the fuck would Chris be always talking about this, he just gave it away, just shut the fuck up and get away from the keyboard. I actually laugh when people call him a good troll, when he actually totally sucks at being one.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Fishsticks said:


> I don't think he is reading your post. Also, please don't yell (using caps).


No fucking shit sherlock. NO FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Shock said:


> I really hope that it's someone else. I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho appeared on the show but wasn't the mystery man. That's the ideal scenario. As someone mentioned, Vince would surely fly him out in a private jet if he wanted it to be a big secret.


Maybe Vince doesnt care lol. I mean lets face it, other than the RAW tomorrow, Jericho is not going to moving any numbers.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Izual_Rebirth said:


> XD at people thinking Vince wants to keep this a surprise. If he wanted to keep it a surprise I know he could.


Wow, thats exactly the point. Its not Jericho, this picture is old.

Everyone that thinks its Jericho needs to hop off the wagon, now. Its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



CC91 said:


> He's wearing a Beatles shirt!!!!!!


ABBEY ROAD!!!!!!!! So BEAST!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> HOLY SHIT! IT'S RINGO STARR DEBUTING.


BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

lol the dirsheets just picked this up... Reporting as newz



> Several fans sent in the photo posted above of Chris Jericho arriving at the Nashville International Airport in Nashville, Tennessee yesterday. This airport is just a few hundred miles from Memphis, Tennessee – the sight of tonight’s WWE RAW Supershow.
> 
> Speculation has been that Jericho is the man behind WWE’s January 2nd, 2012 cryptic videos that have been airing.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Lastier said:


> Gordon Ramsay?


I lol'd. Haha. Thanks!


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

If it was Jericho as the big return, he wouldn't be flying to Nashville a day early where he could get photographed and the spoilers leak. It's a smoke screen.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ben21 said:


> fpalm


fpalm


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Interesting. But this seals it for me. I'm actually now looking forward to the absolute shit storm that's going to erupt here when whoever it is reveals themselves more than the actual reveal itself lol. If it isn't Jericho I swear to God I'm parking myself at my desk with a supply of food and drink, forgetting about the paper I have to write and taking it all in because I know it's going to be amazing lol. Bring it on!


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



cbcruz said:


> No fucking shit sherlock. NO FUCKING SHIT.


easy there Hoss. So much anger in your life. Do you need a hug????


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*THE DISCUSSION ABOUT JERICHO'S TITS IS MAKING ME ASHAMED TO BE A PRO GRAPS FAN.*


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

lol its not Jericho, I think someone is trying so hard to troll us. And here comes kharma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekWLhXGKPEg

What a return from 8 months of pregnancy.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I've been to that airport four times. Awful food, but great stewardesses.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I heard that he was supposed to be in memphis a couple days ago. I'm still marking out. I'd rather it be him than Undertaker.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Brave Nash said:


> lol its not Jericho, I think someone is trying so hard to troll us. And here comes kharma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekWLhXGKPEg
> 
> What a return from 8 months of pregnancy.


A lot of fake news will leak. WWE is going to throw out a bunch of information out there to make the return a surprise. If Jericho and Kharma are getting leaked, it's not them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I got my tissues ready for tonight! oh boy!


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

The best part about this seems to be that the tweeter doesn't even follow modern pro wrestling. That rules out too much deliberate hoax.


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I'M MARKIN' OUT BRO!


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Anyone who thinks it's anyone, but Jericho really needs a reality check. Jericho first said that on January 2nd that he would be in Hawaii. Then he said he would be in Canada on January 2nd. Now he has been spotted in a photo at the Memphis airport. Hmmmmm don't you think that's way too peculiar of Jericho returning tonight?? If people say that Jericho is not returning tonight it better be a lot better reason than the fact that the promos don't fit his character. Or that he stated he would never return to WWE, especially when he has been clearly lying to people about where he has been.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Brave Nash said:


> lol its not Jericho, I think someone is trying so hard to troll us. And here comes kharma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekWLhXGKPEg
> 
> What a return from 8 months of pregnancy.



*IF IT'S KHARMA THAN THE BUSINESS IS FUCKING DEAD. YOU COULD START MAKING THE "RISE AND FALL OF WWE" DVD RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## bananakin94

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I got my tissues ready for tonight! oh boy!



To wipe the jizz? or your tears of joy? Or maybe a little bit of both?


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Rev™ said:


> *IF IT'S KHARMA THAN THE BUSINESS IS FUCKING DEAD. YOU COULD START MAKING THE "RISE AND FALL OF WWE" DVD RIGHT NOW.*


This ^ 

No way it's for her.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

My pants are so wet right now!!! No ****!


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Y2-Jerk said:


> I got my tissues ready for tonight! oh boy!


I hope they are for your tears of joy.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Not disappointed about looking at this spoiler because it pretty much confirms what I've already known since the first video aired: Chris Jericho is returning to WWE. As a fan, just knowing that he is coming back is enough. It doesn't need to be a surprise. Jericho's trolling and attempts to throw everyone off made it obvious from the beginning.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

love it 
https://twitter.com/#!/mormonvoodoo/status/153867634503454720/photo/1/large


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

lol @ if it's no Jericho and they're doing this to fool us.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> love it
> https://twitter.com/#!/mormonvoodoo/status/153867634503454720/photo/1/large


That is absolutely class.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



adri17 said:


> It's funny cos he's just standing there like "Don't approach me, you parasites..." :lmao


Don't you touch me! I will knock you out junior!


ontopic, he's in WINNIPEG YOU IDIOT.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Carcass said:


> lol @ if it's no Jericho and they're doing this to fool us.


That would be very surprising. If WWE could pull that off, they deserve massive credit.

Still, I don't see who else it could be other than Jericho. He just makes sense.


----------



## roberta

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Oh I was expecting Justin Bieber...disappointed


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Another one https://twitter.com/#!/mormonvoodoo/status/153856731695427584/photo/1


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

WWE is probably going "oh what the fuck" right now.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Orton! Jericho is coming for you N...GGA !!!! 



Oh wait a minute....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> WWE is probably going "oh what the fuck" right now.


I don't think the WWE cares if a few thousand people on the internet know Jericho is in Tennessee.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
RT @mormonvoodoo @iamjericho spotted again. This time at Gettysburg pic.twitter.com/P4Krj8xV

This is getting to be a bit over the top. Hahahahaha


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

He's standing so elegantly and strong, like he just came through the curtain to the stage.:lmao:lmao
I'm soooooooooooo f'n pumped!
Moreso now since we're 100% sure! This is going to be a heck of a RTWM!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think the WWE cares if a few thousand people on the internet know Jericho is in Tennessee.


The number may grow steadily till when RAW starts.


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

oh I don't want see this war between Punk marks and Jericho marks specially if punk marks are actually Jericho marks and they also prefer Jericho instead of Punk.


----------



## It's True

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

sweet as


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I'm not completely buying into this until I see him on the TV


----------



## RawIsWiz28

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I wonder if people will be chanting his name like in 99 and 07


----------



## mcgrave

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Lolzzz..

http://themizorton.blogspot.com/2012/01/spoilerundertaker-michelle-mccool.html


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



RawIsWiz28 said:


> I wonder if people will be chanting his name like in 99 and 07


I am just curious how many Y2J signs will be in the crowd tonight, I figure if there are lots of them then you can be sure that it is Jericho from the get go. f you see none or very few then the security confiscated them and it wont be Jericho. So buy the opening segment we should have our answer as to whether it is Jericho or not.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Much prefer it to be The Undertaker than Jericho


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



mcgrave said:


> Lolzzz..
> 
> http://themizorton.blogspot.com/2012/01/spoilerundertaker-michelle-mccool.html


Thats the end of that haha 
http://www.divaswrestlers.com/wwe-undertaker-and-michelle-powerful-couple/


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

i have a feeling we are getting fooled, if not i have a feeling 2 diffrent wrestlers will appear just like taker and triple h did, 

when is taker back i just want to see his new gimmick


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



mcgrave said:


> Lolzzz..
> 
> http://themizorton.blogspot.com/2012/01/spoilerundertaker-michelle-mccool.html


Tennessee license plates look nothing like that


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Save.us_Lesnar


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



jammo2000 said:


> i have a feeling we are getting fooled, if not i have a feeling 2 diffrent wrestlers will appear just like taker and triple h did,
> 
> when is taker back i just want to see his new gimmick


What new gimmick? Like the one where he turns on the lights by raising his arms. Or how about the one where he takes off his hat?


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*










http://www.divaswrestlers.com/wwe-un...werful-couple/
From last year


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> Thats the end of that haha
> http://www.divaswrestlers.com/wwe-undertaker-and-michelle-powerful-couple/




LULZ


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



screw you mcmahon said:


> Anyone who thinks it's anyone, but Jericho really needs a reality check. Jericho first said that on January 2nd that he would be in Hawaii. Then he said he would be in Canada on January 2nd.


I mentioned this yesterday. What I believe is it was simply Jericho playing the part. He was not going to come out and say he was returning to the WWE and the It Begins vignettes were for him. By saying what he said, it was an attempt to swerve the audience. 

My issue with the photo, is how does anyone know the photo was taken from a airport in Nashville? I see nothing in the photo that indicates this. What's not to say this isn't simply a more recent photo that he posed for. To me it makes no sense to show up in Nashville, and literally pose for a photo in an airport (because let's face it, that's what he's doing, he's literally standing there with nobody around him as if he's posing for a photo).

One thing's for sure though, tonight's Raw is definitely must-see. If it is Jericho, here's how I see it personally going down:

Punk has the upper hand on Ziggler in the main even, then the final It Begins vignette comes on the titantron revealing Chris Jericho. His music hits, he does his pose and turns around makes eye contact with Punk and while Punk is distracted, Ziggler hits the Zig-Zag for pin. Jericho won't say a word on the mic tonight, they'll save that for next week's Raw in an attempt to increase viewership for next week.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

his had 4 to 5 diffrent gimmicks you nut job


----------



## itbeginstoday

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



mcgrave said:


> Lolzzz..
> 
> http://themizorton.blogspot.com/2012/01/spoilerundertaker-michelle-mccool.html


The license plate says 16N J92

16+9=25 Y=25th letter in alphabet. Rearrange the ending and you get Y2J! The N is just randomly there.

lol


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho!


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I reckon it's Sting hiding in Jericho's bag.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Jericho, he should use a remixed version of his "King of the world" theme, and just replace those words with "best in the world".


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Hopefully when Jericho comes out, he starts cutting a promo, then gets interrupted by Undertaker, who tombstones him, then Lesnar comes out and F5's Taker, then Hogan hobbles down to the ring, body slams Lesnar, hits him with the Leg drop, and cuts a promo about how he's the new face of the WWE.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

:lmao Jeritroll indeed.


----------



## Chewy030

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Even if the photo isn't legit i still think it's Jericho tonight, Anybody else and it'll be a HUGE disappointment.


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

What makes this photo in Memphis? No proof whatsoever.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> I reckon it's Sting hiding in Jericho's bag.


Maybe Sting IS Jericho. Have we ever seen them together? I don't think so.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

The fact Jericho is tweeting so openly about him been spotted makes me think he is a red herring in this.
This is in no way proof of anything really. I'm excited if it is Y2J, but I do think Vince would be a bit more savvy than this...


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Chewy030 said:


> Even if the photo isn't legit i still think it's Jericho tonight, Anybody else and it'll be a HUGE disappointment.


Yeah by yourself ,WWE are not to blame


----------



## The Tony

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Ben21 said:


> Monda*Y 2 J*anuary


:lmao


----------



## Cavarti

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How cool wouldn't it be if WWE just called in Jericho, Batista, Goldberg, Brock Lesnar and a bunch of other former wrestlers to have them come to RAW just to be spotted around the city just to troll the living shit out of the IWC? I would both laugh my ass off and mark the hell out for the originality and creativity shown by WWE.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

And still I'll mark out like a kid!


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I think it is obvious now. We are going to be trolled all day long by the WWE.

HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler 
my sisters cousins friend, totally saw @IAmJericho pass out at 31 flavors last night! thank u, simone #SAVEferrUS #bueller


----------



## tj666

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## CmanD

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

IAmJericho Chris Jericho
Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds ( 1 hour ago )


----------



## punkfan18

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

im not saying its not him but whos to say that this pic wasent taken at a different airport you never know 
btw i do think its jerico but i dont think that they would do this it just gives it away


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cavarti said:


> How cool wouldn't it be if WWE just called in Jericho, Batista, Goldberg, Brock Lesnar and a bunch of other former wrestlers to have them come to RAW just to be spotted around the city just to troll the living shit out of the IWC? I would both laugh my ass off and mark the hell out for the originality and creativity shown by WWE.


They should do that once. And I'm sure all those guys would do it too. Getting paid to just walk around a city....


----------



## Chewy030

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> Yeah by yourself ,WWE are not to blame



So your saying you won't be? I'm not blaming WWE, but if it's not Jericho it'd be a huge let down i think.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

This one is funny just because it looks sooo stupid 
https://twitter.com/#!/Mike_Iannaccone/status/153876198429163520/photo/1


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

LOLOL #RawGmRocks is trending worldwide right now.


----------



## I Am GOAT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## evanyanks37

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



brianbell25 said:


> I mentioned this yesterday. What I believe is it was simply Jericho playing the part. He was not going to come out and say he was returning to the WWE and the It Begins vignettes were for him. By saying what he said, it was an attempt to swerve the audience.
> 
> My issue with the photo, is how does anyone know the photo was taken from a airport in Nashville? I see nothing in the photo that indicates this. What's not to say this isn't simply a more recent photo that he posed for. To me it makes no sense to show up in Nashville, and literally pose for a photo in an airport (because let's face it, that's what he's doing, he's literally standing there with nobody around him as if he's posing for a photo).
> 
> One thing's for sure though, tonight's Raw is definitely must-see. If it is Jericho, here's how I see it personally going down:
> 
> Punk has the upper hand on Ziggler in the main even, then the final It Begins vignette comes on the titantron revealing Chris Jericho. His music hits, he does his pose and turns around makes eye contact with Punk and while Punk is distracted, Ziggler hits the Zig-Zag for pin. Jericho won't say a word on the mic tonight, they'll save that for next week's Raw in an attempt to increase viewership for next week.


Although this is very much a possibility and I could see this happening, I wouldn't be happy with this because I don't feel like ziggler is ready for the wwe title, he is very close just needs some polishing. losing Vickie is a start, a little growth on the mic and experience in the main event And yeah than he's ready. For the record I love ziggler I'm not hating on him by any means that just my personal opinion on the matter and everyone has there own. I also think punk should hang on to the tittle for a while longer. One of the interesting features the "it begins" storyline has is if it is infact Jericho it'll be intreagueing to see how they can lengthen the Jericho vs punk storyline with no match happening between now and wrestlemania assuming of coarse that's what they were going for. And if it is Jericho where does dolph ziggler go from there with what normally would look to be the beginning of a feud between punk and ziggler now most likely being derailed because of the rumoured Jericho return. Bottom line..... Tonight is going to be awesome.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*









:O


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Prepared for a mark out moment tonight.


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkaX_5wFfvc&feature=related


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Chewy030 said:


> So your saying you won't be? I'm not blaming WWE, but if it's not Jericho it'd be a huge let down i think.


Yeah i know , just saying , its us to blame


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Chewy030 said:


> So your saying you won't be? I'm not blaming WWE, but if it's not Jericho it'd be a huge let down i think.


Yeah i know , just saying , its us to blame


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> :O


So everybody is posting pics from 2005 now?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






Yawn. Boring and obvious.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

All of those "spots" of Jericho everywhere are funny lol.


----------



## mrcabrera

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

the last time the WWE did anything shocking (even to the IWC) was the NEXUS angle...that was well executed and kept a secret to most until moments before...it's a new year, and a new opportunity to start the year off right and an opportunity to impress network execs with ratings going forward...HOWEVER, we've had ALOT of buildups that they have dropped the ball on, or HUGE announcements that fell flat...judging from their track record, tonight, i think, is going to be no different...i hope however that they prove me wrong...they need to go with a BIG name here and honestly, Chris Jericho does nothing for me...neither does Undertaker and his 37 returns...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

omg i hope this was really taken in tennessee and TODAY


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



optikk sucks said:


> So everybody is posting pics from 2005 now?


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



CC91 said:


>


hahah

Way too excited to study today tbh.


----------



## PyroGenius

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Carcass said:


> Hopefully when Jericho comes out, he starts cutting a promo, then gets interrupted by Undertaker, who tombstones him, then Lesnar comes out and F5's Taker, then Hogan hobbles down to the ring, body slams Lesnar, hits him with the Leg drop, and cuts a promo about how he's the new face of the WWE.


That sig...wtf?

Anyway OT, I was pretty sure it would be Jericho. In one of the 'It Begins' promos you can see Y2J doing one of his taunts if you pause the video at one point. It'd be cool if it was Ministry Undertaker though...I mean not everyone is going to scrutinise every promo so they could get away with that =P


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Yay, Jericho... *falls asleep*


----------



## JuulDK

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*Attitude Era returns!!*


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=181qcamOz9Y&NR=1&feature=endscreen

@ 0.39 Jericho's name flashes up.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



NathWFC said:


> Yay, Jericho... *falls asleep*


^


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Marv95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mrcabrera said:


> i hope however that they prove me wrong...they need to go with a BIG name here and honestly, Chris Jericho does nothing for me...neither does Undertaker and his 37 returns...


Agree. Redundant returns aren't going to cut it in my opinion. I like Y2J but I could care less if he shows up after missing just a year and a half, and unless Taker is returning as the ABA or Ministry nobody is going to care. They need a HUGE name to show up to really get the Road to Wrestlemania going. Someone _unexpected_.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Twitter's going mad


----------



## rickym

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mrcabrera said:


> the last time the WWE did anything shocking (even to the IWC) was the NEXUS angle...that was well executed and kept a secret to most until moments before...it's a new year, and a new opportunity to start the year off right and an opportunity to impress network execs with ratings going forward...HOWEVER, we've had ALOT of buildups that they have dropped the ball on, or HUGE announcements that fell flat...judging from their track record, tonight, i think, is going to be no different...i hope however that they prove me wrong...they need to go with a BIG name here and honestly, Chris Jericho does nothing for me...neither does Undertaker and his 37 returns...



i agree with this, but am 100% its Y2J, im not overly excited for raw, cuz as you point out wwe know how to fuck shit up, 

but raw should be interesting for sure


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Shaun_27 said:


>


:lmao

Kendrick is the best possible candidate for It Begins, shame there's no chance of it happening.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ugh. Jericho? Why are they so predictable?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



westie420uk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=181qcamOz9Y&NR=1&feature=endscreen
> 
> @ 0.39 Jericho's name flashes up.


That wasn't the real promo, it was the real one EDITED


----------



## GiannarosPHX

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Regarding the Flair pics, I had a dream last night that Dolph defeated Punk for the title, then Punk grabs a mic and says "You gonna pay for that Dolph, a good friend of mine who's in TNA and has had a lot of success in his career is here tonight and he gonna beat you up!" Then a limo comes down and out of it comes... Ric Flair!  And immediately after that, the lights go out, Undertaker appears and he somehow blows the limo up :hmm:

Nah, I still prefer Jericho :mark:


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Damn, the internet is a bad place for wrestling fans, i keep on spoiling shit for myself lol


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


>


:lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

I have no idea what to believe anymore!


----------



## tj666

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

In the words of Booker T 'Ya gotta love it!'


----------



## Raven8000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



westie420uk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=181qcamOz9Y&NR=1&feature=endscreen
> 
> @ 0.39 Jericho's name flashes up.


Is this video real or fan made? Because this makes it so obvious it's Jericho.

It has his countdown. The save us code. His name at 0.39 and his pose at 0.41. This seems a bit too obvious for me.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


>


That's the genuine deal right there. Every thing else is a fake.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

Someone mind telling me how many hours till RAW starts? It's 4:30 am right now, so I wanna sleep and wake up on time to watch a live stream of RAW.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Mr Premium said:


> Chances are he won't get any reaction at all like his past returns if he does indeed return tonight.


Yeah for real.


----------



## bread1202000

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

From what I can see here a new super stable has been created with various superstars being planted at other airports. Y2J, Rick Flair, Lesnar and the undertaker led by vince shane and steph, During raw the lights go out and undertaker appears next to cole grabs him and tombstones him through the announcers table. Straight after shane and steph come out and introduce his replacment for the next 10 years, JR's music hits and he dances down the ramp. I can dream right?

Y2J is so obvious its sad.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



tj666 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm so not getting any studying done today if this keeps up lol.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


> In all seriousness. Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about Jericho coming back?
> 
> I actually think he's brilliant, but it just feels utterly underwhelming with him coming back. Especially when my most recent memories of his WWE tenure are him jobbing out to people like Evan Borne most weeks.


You're not the only one. Love him but couldn't give two shits to see him return. The first return, yeah I was excited but this one...not at all.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Ekaf said:


> Someone mind telling me how many hours till RAW starts? It's 4:30 am right now, so I wanna sleep and wake up on time to watch a live stream of RAW.


It will start at about 1pm where you live.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



bread1202000 said:


> From what I can see here a new super stable has been created with various superstars being planted at other airports. Y2J, Rick Flair, Lesnar and the undertaker led by vince shane and steph, During raw the lights go out and undertaker appears next to cole grabs him and tombstones him through the announcers table. Straight after shane and steph come out and introduce his replacment for the next 10 years, JR's music hits and he dances down the ramp. I can dream right?
> 
> Y2J is so obvious its sad.


I can't wait for it _not_ to be Jericho.


----------



## will94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The last page proved my fucking point. The day is here and Jericho has been spotted, people are already bitching about how boring, predictable, and worthless this is. Hilarious, the lot of you.

Maybe, just maybe if you didn't spend time on message boards and dirtsheets over-analyzing every little speck of dust in the promos, it might be a bit of a surprise to you, like it's going to be to the majority of the viewing audience and fans in the arena. Just a thought, might be crazy, I know, but don't blame WWE for your inability to avoid spoilers or discussing things to ad naseum on message boards.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> It will start at about 1pm where you live.


Cheers man, looking forward to it.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


>


*HAR HAR HAR*


----------



## Vic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't think 1/2/12 is Jericho, he's poking fun at "being spotted at the Memphis airport" on Twitter.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



5th-Horseman said:


>


:lmao


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

So its not just me its ment to be studying 
Damn you wwe


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Ekaf said:


> Someone mind telling me how many hours till RAW starts? It's 4:30 am right now, so I wanna sleep and wake up on time to watch a live stream of RAW.


8 hours


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe thats him flying OUT of Memphis


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone says "Undertaker can't comeback this early". Why not ? He did that once.


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Vic said:


> Don't think 1/2/12 is Jericho, he's poking fun at "being spotted at the Memphis airport" on Twitter.


*HE'S DOING THAT JUST SO PEOPLE ARE THINKING EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE THINKING RIGHT NOW. IT'S JERICHO. HE HAS A SENSE OF HUMOR.*


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm still thinking it isn't going to be Jericho...


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i expect hunter to turn up and bury chris's return.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Starbuck said:


>



Hey I have that poster! Staring at it right now xD /uselesspost


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*










#HoffBegins


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



heyimthemiz said:


> So its not just me its ment to be studying
> Damn you wwe


haha nope; not only you.









Jericho spotted on Top Gear last week.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Starbuck said:


> Interesting. But this seals it for me. I'm actually now looking forward to the absolute shit storm that's going to erupt here when whoever it is reveals themselves more than the actual reveal itself lol. If it isn't Jericho I swear to God I'm parking myself at my desk with a supply of food and drink, forgetting about the paper I have to write and taking it all in because I know it's going to be amazing lol. Bring it on!












This will be me basically..with the "close" button nearby.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cliffy Byro said:


> i expect hunter to turn up and bury chris's return.


We can only hope


----------



## WWE

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*

The fantastic thing is, as I alluded to earlier, that I honestly don't care about Jericho, or any of the others who are likely returning. This thread and the related conspiracy theories are far more entertaining that any possible return that could happen later on.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*









New gm


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*










"It was me Universe. It was me, all along!"










^_^


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## itbeginstoday

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Deebow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Am I sad for almost marking out at just a picture?


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> This is what will happen




I'm still betting on this to happen.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Starbuck said:


> Interesting. But this seals it for me. I'm actually now looking forward to the absolute shit storm that's going to erupt here when whoever it is reveals themselves more than the actual reveal itself lol. If it isn't Jericho I swear to God I'm parking myself at my desk with a supply of food and drink, forgetting about the paper I have to write and taking it all in because I know it's going to be amazing lol. Bring it on!


This would be 10x better than last year and those who hyped themselves up to thinking it was Sting.


----------



## Chewy030

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Pretty excited for tonight even if it is Jericho still excited to see.


----------



## British_Bulldog93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well it does look like it will be Jericho who will be returning tonight. But it is wwe anything could happen, everyone there expecting jericho then this music hits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwd74vwm8ik


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Where does this "This kind of Jericho return has been done so many times before that it's not even exciting" come from? Everyone acts like a cryptic Jericho return has been done so many times before, when it's actually only been done once when Jericho returned in November 2007. I could understand if fans want it to be someone else, but please, don't be ignorant and act like Jericho returns in this manner all the time just because you're disappointed.


----------



## roberta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It is Matt Hardy bitches !


----------



## tj666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This confirms it is Jericho. I took this picture about 20 min ago.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Where does this "This kind of Jericho return has been done so many times before that it's not even exciting" come from? Everyone acts like a cryptic Jericho return has been done so many times before, when it's actually only been done once when Jericho returned in November 2007. I could understand if fans want it to be someone else, but please, don't be ignorant and act like Jericho returns in this manner all the time just because you're disappointed.


Because he's going to leave WWE in a years time, and 2 years after that another fucking mystery promo starts again. He should come back as a SURPRISE - Hit his music during whoever he's going to have feud with.

Wait and see, it's exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

inb4 Jericho


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

BAH GAWD, BAH GAWD, ITS STONE COLD


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

SPOILER ALERT!!! It Begins is Brodus Clay. His re-DEBUT is tonight. He is the monster heel that will carry the WWE for the next 5 years. The plan tonight is to have Undertaker return tonight only to be destroyed by Brodus. Its Taker vs Clay for wrestlemania. CLAY IS THE ONE THAT WILL END THE STREAK. Jericho's return is scheduled for the Rumble. He will be a surprise entrant and win the rumble then challenge Punk for the title.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Kazz said:


> "It was me Universe. It was me, all along!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^



:lmao!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



cbcruz said:


> Becuase he's going to leave WWE in a years time, and 2 years after that another fucking mystery promo starts again. He should come back as a SURPRISE - Hit his music during whoever he's going to have fued with.
> 
> Wait and see, it's exactly what's going to happen.


But how do you know that? This is only the second time he's returned to WWE.

I don't think WWE wanted to leave his return as just a "SURPRISE" because showing the cryptic videos and having fans develop a ton of crazy theories builds anticipation and thus gains some interest in the product. I think that you can still have surprises from time to time (The Rock returning in February 2011), but most of the time WWE's goal should be to get people to watch their show. That's why they put out stuff like this.


----------



## Chewy030

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone else think if it's Jericho that he may be a completely different character? I mean these promos are soo different. Maybe he returns under a mask even? Especially since WWE wants to set this Mask record at mania. Just a though.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

How disappointing would an Undertaker (with the same gimmick) return be? Jesus Christ, I'd be pissed off for the rest of the week.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheUltimateSmark said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!! It Begins is Brodus Clay. His re-DEBUT is tonight. He is the monster heel that will carry the WWE for the next 5 years. The plan tonight is to have Undertaker return tonight only to be destroyed by Brodus. Its Taker vs Clay for wrestlemania. CLAY IS THE ONE THAT WILL END THE STREAK. Jericho's return is scheduled for the Rumble. He will be a surprise entrant and win the rumble then challenge Punk for the title.


Smelll shite


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Read some of Jerichos RT's

Hilarious!


----------



## Vic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can't wait to see the rage if Jericho actually isn't 1/2/12.


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I aint been this excited for RAW since they were going to announce the mania host.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Read some of Jerichos RT's
> 
> Hilarious!


Yeah I am reading them, he's having a field day screwing around with this for the day.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It really is brodus clay, that's what is funny about this thread.

Can't wait for the reactions.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wow, its not Jericho. Its not Jericho. ITS NOT JERICHO!


----------



## tj666

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

IMO, this makes it perfectly clear that it's him.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Yeah I am reading them, he's having a field day screwing around with this for the day.


I think my favorite is Kim-Jong-Il Funeral


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Jericho will NOT be on RAW tonight. I REPEAT, HE WILL NOT


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The pic of him does look fake


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> The pic of him does look fake


Not fake 
just old


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not Jericho, He's in Gettysburg


----------



## Deebow

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Freeloader said:


> Not Jericho, He's in Gettysburg


Fuck i was so excited as well, Oh well i can live with it being Sting.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho will be here so early.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> The pic of him does look fake


Looks legit to me


----------



## EightSeven

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If its not Batista, Lesnar, or Jericho these promos will be a massive disappointment. Lesnar isnt even realistic since he just got his ass beat a couple days ago.

This is going to be a really stupid idea, but what if Edge comes back? Maybe he got treatment and more doctor opinions that his injury wasnt as bad as originally thought? 99.9999999999999999999987% chance that wont happen but just saying it would be tight.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Somthing i am calling. Wether its Jericho or not, he tweets somthing like "And it begins..."


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You guys are seriously cheering me up after quite a grim day in my life, keep these pics coming!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Vic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I officially call bs on both Taker & Jericho, now someone is reporting they spotted the former at the Tennessee airport. Obvious bullshit is obvious.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WrestleZone (I know...) is reporting this... http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247417-possible-spoiler-another-big-name-spotted-in-tn-airport


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EightSeven said:


> If its not Batista, Lesnar, or Jericho these promos will be a massive disappointment. Lesnar isnt even realistic since he just got his ass beat a couple days ago.
> 
> This is going to be a really stupid idea, but what if Edge comes back? Maybe he got treatment and more doctor opinions that his injury wasnt as bad as originally thought? 99.9999999999999999999987% chance that wont happen but just saying it would be tight.


I've been saying this for a while and then we could possibly see Edge v Christian at WrestleMania 28!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> Looks legit to me





WrestlingforEverII said:


>


already been posted lol, everyones got Perth pics


----------



## Vic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I've been saying this for a while and then we could possibly see *Edge v Christian at WrestleMania 28!*


lol, good luck with that brah.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



D.M.N. said:


> WrestleZone (I know...) is reporting this... http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247417-possible-spoiler-another-big-name-spotted-in-tn-airport


Oh for the love of God, please don't let it be Taker! I'm absolutely sick and tired of this man and his boring returns.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



WrestlingforEverII said:


>


IM MARKING.

AGAIN


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME... BREEEAAAAK THE WALLLLLSSSS DOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!


----------



## Amarru

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Man, i see this picture three weeks ago.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWMBnIFIaDI


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its interesting in the videos there is a boy and girl. IMO this is symbolic and suggests to me it will actually be a man and woman returning/making their debut tonight.

Natural inclination is to say Shane and Stephanie but the videos are way too creepy to really be them (plus Shane returning is a real longshot IMO)Plus I would be incredibly underwhelmed if it was them. 

I am going to be bold and make an outlandish prediction. I think its Taker as the American Badass with...Michelle McCool. I remember when Taker first came back as the ABA, there was a similarish cryptic video with three girls reciting a prayer before American Badass hit and Taker then came out on the bike. I think a return of the American Badass isnt as farfetched as it sounds because 1) He had reportedly cut his hair very short, why would he do this if he was going to return as the Deadman 2) We are in the reality era now were stuff that happens backstage is sometimes referred to on the live shows, so Taker may not have such a problem with his marriage to McCool being incorporated into the storylines. His ex wife appeared on the shows quite a few times previously, so I think it is a possibility. Taker returns as the ABA and begins building a programme with whoever he is going to face at Mania. McCool as a face pursues the Diva's title from Beth Phoenix culminating in a match at Mania. Whether she continues beyond Taker's retirement is a completely different point of discussion. 

I would like to see Taker return as the ABA because I actually liked the character and the Deadman shtick gets boring after a while. With this character, Taker can just be himself. If this is his last Mania and he retires, he may want a final short run as the ABA. Even if my theory is completely wrong and it isnt a man and woman returning, I would be happy with just Taker returning. He could be coming back to take what is his (i.e. retiring with a perfect streak intact, which would represent his legacy, the man who never lost at Wrestlemania)

I dont think its Jericho. The videos just seem a little too creepy to suggest his return and I dont see him returning as a darker character(though that being said, the 'save us' videos which were constantly shown before his last return were a bit creepy too)


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think whoever sent that to WrestleZone is deliberately trying to throw the path off knowing the amount of rumours that are swirling around. (unless someone here can verify that is either Nashville or Memphis airport?)


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That jericho pic looks weird......

Is theundertaker one legit?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Did a bit of digging.

The Undertaker pic is *FAKE*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariabonitaii/5893843059/
This photo was taken on July 2, 2011.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The guy above claims he saw the Taker pic three weeks ago. Dirtsheets just doing what they do best


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thank you sir!

Now the Jericho one


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Did a bit of digging.
> 
> The Undertaker pic is *FAKE*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariabonitaii/5893843059/
> This photo was taken on July 2, 2011.


Gutted. But thanks.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Did a bit of digging.
> 
> The Undertaker pic is *FAKE*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariabonitaii/5893843059/
> This photo was taken on July 2, 2011.


Nice find! Phew, I was starting to believe it was legit..


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I think its interesting in the videos there is a boy and girl. IMO this is symbolic and suggests to me it will actually be a man and woman returning/making their debut tonight.
> 
> Natural inclination is to say Shane and Stephanie but the videos are way too creepy to really be them (plus Shane returning is a real longshot IMO)Plus I would be incredibly underwhelmed if it was them.
> 
> I am going to be bold and make an outlandish prediction. I think its Taker as the American Badass *with...Michelle McCool*. I remember when Taker first came back as the ABA, there was a similarish cryptic video with three girls reciting a prayer before American Badass hit and Taker then came out on the bike. I think a return of the American Badass isnt as farfetched as it sounds because 1) He had reportedly cut his hair very short, why would he do this if he was going to return as the Deadman 2) We are in the reality era now were stuff that happens backstage is sometimes referred to on the live shows, so Taker may not have such a problem with his marriage to McCool being incorporated into the storylines. His ex wife appeared on the shows quite a few times previously, so I think it is a possibility. Taker returns as the ABA and begins building a programme with whoever he is going to face at Mania. McCool as a face pursues the Diva's title from Beth Phoenix culminating in a match at Mania. Whether she continues beyond Taker's retirement is a completely different point of discussion.
> 
> I would like to see Taker return as the ABA because I actually liked the character and the Deadman shtick gets boring after a while. With this character, Taker can just be himself. If this is his last Mania and he retires, he may want a final short run as the ABA. Even if my theory is completely wrong and it isnt a man and woman returning, I would be happy with just Taker returning. He could be coming back to take what is his (i.e. retiring with a perfect streak intact, which would represent his legacy, the man who never lost at Wrestlemania)
> 
> I dont think its Jericho. The videos just seem a little too creepy to suggest his return and I dont see him returning as a darker character(though that being said, the 'save us' videos which were constantly shown before his last return were a bit creepy too)




That sounds about as entertaining as sawing my hands off and entering a clapping competition.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I got my money on Jericho. Cena is feuding with Kane, Orton is gone for a few weeks, and no one else is interesting enough. I think we're about to see a Jericho/Punk feud.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I've been saying this for a while and then we could possibly see Edge v Christian at WrestleMania 28!


Edge returning would be fucking epic!

If they wanted to go the heel route for Edge, they could play it as though Edge was never as seriously injured as implied and it was an elaborate hoax to fool us all. He could then have a match with a face Christian at Mania (with Christian winning)


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Told you guys I was right.

Here is a sneak peek of the "It Begins" segment of today's RAW:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



kokepepsi said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Now the Jericho one


Jericho one doesn't bring up anything before today. It is definitely a recent picture.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its like Transfer Deadline day lol


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Edge returning would be fucking epic!
> 
> If they wanted to go the heel route for Edge, they could play it as though Edge was never as seriously injured as implied and it was an elaborate hoax to fool us all. He could then have a match with a face Christian at Mania (with Christian winning)


You guys have way too much hope. Edge is retired. I don't think WWE creative would risk having poor attendance for SD house shows and lower ratings just for a storyline. I don't think we'll ever see Edge wrestle again, but wrestling is one of those businesses were you can never say never.


----------



## Callaghan173

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


he has arrived!


----------



## Big Man

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheUltimateSmark said:


> SPOILER ALERT!!! It Begins is Brodus Clay. His re-DEBUT is tonight. He is the monster heel that will carry the WWE for the next 5 years. The plan tonight is to have Undertaker return tonight only to be destroyed by Brodus. Its Taker vs Clay for wrestlemania. CLAY IS THE ONE THAT WILL END THE STREAK. Jericho's return is scheduled for the Rumble. He will be a surprise entrant and win the rumble then challenge Punk for the title.


This is all subject to change, of course


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not sure if posted before 
but from f4wonline.com



> For what it's worth, there is a photo circulating that would appear to show Chris Jericho arriving at an aiport, which is claimed to have been taken at the Memphis Airport last night.
> 
> Jericho, naturally, wrote on twitter that it was photoshopped. I guess we'll see soon enough. I'm actually surprised in the sense that I would have figured they would send the private plane to keep him away from being seen at the airport and hide him out in a limo until his time to come out without letting anyone know he was in town, as they usually do for surprises.
> 
> We'll see tonight who the mystery man is. WWE officials are expecting a rating above a 3.0 due to the mystery man angle.
> 
> Also on Raw tonight is the debut of Brodus Clay, although it isn't like that hasn't been advertised a half-dozen times and not delivered. C.M. Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler for the WWE title is advertised as well, and it will be very interesting if Punk or John Cena or the mystery man (or Punk and mystery man) is placed in the main event segment on the show.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The return of Kozlov.


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Big Dick Johnson is comin' for you!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?



so you have a screenshot from a video that was made by a jericho mark...what do u want us to say?


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?


That's fake. It's so fucking obvious it's fake and if you think that was real you are retarded.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?


Fake. It wouldnt be much of a mystery would it.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

King Harley Race coming back to win the 2012 King of the Ring


----------



## OnTheMoney

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the ... no ... the Gobbledy Gooker? Ah!


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Mr. Excitement to come out dressed as 'Taker?

I'd mark.


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You guys are pretty rude for something as small as this!

I just read what people said in that video. 

I am sorry I posted it, but you guys need to chill on calling people retarded or what not!


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*








This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown. Might be fake though.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's obviously Dennis Haskins!!!


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?


Yeah it's been posted and deemed to be fake. There's no way the WWE would give it away that easily. We can all speculate all we want, we won't find out until Raw comes on tonight.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> You guys are pretty rude for something as small as this!
> 
> I just read what people said in that video.
> 
> I am sorry I posted it, but you guys need to chill on calling people retarded or what not!


Don't worry about it my dude, these are kids who are spending the day creating CAWs in SvR and re-enacting this storyline 1000 times.

Now let's kiss.


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Although the pic of him at the airport could be a red herring, I doubt it. WWE probably wanted him to go public and not in a private jet so some people who are skeptical would be almost positive it's him and tune in rather than think it's probably going to be a disappointment I'll catch up another time.

It's Y2J, damn it!


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown.


Fake, check the upload date.


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I don't kiss on the first date.... I F*** 

haha just kidding!


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown.


OMG, Are people this easily bated? That's OBVIOUSLY a fake.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Me when its not Jericho.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown. Might be fake though.


fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown. Might be fake though.


that video is fake...you're aware of this, right?


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

EEEEEYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH I WALK ALONE!~!


----------



## roberta

*Re: Spoiler....Look Who's Arriving in Tennessee*



Cycloneon said:


>


I told you it'd be Bieber, I think he'll win the title from punk


----------



## GOON

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> Please forgive me, but has this been shown yet?


*FAKE VIDEO WAS OBVIOUSLY FAKE FROM THE GET-GO.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

hell i am bumped


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it is Jericho, I am certain he will interfere in the Punk match and cost him title.

Punk then regains the title at RR or EC whilst Jericho wins RR setting up Jericho v Punk at Mania. If Jericho is sticking around long term, he goes over Punk at Mania and Punk then chases him for title and eventually gets it back at a PPV after Mania. If he isnt, Punk goes over at Mania.


----------



## theanticanadian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Kalashnikov said:


> This actually has some clear allusions to Jericho. Not saying it will be him returning, but the video is intentionally made to look like it. The signs start at 0:36, and at 0:39, a silhouette doing the Y2J entrance pose is shown. Might be fake though.


Good god. I know wrestling fans are stupid, but come on.


----------



## bread1202000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1

We all got trolled


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Calling it, its not one couple but two:
lights go out Taker returns with Mcool in tow, gets in ring, lights go out again, lights come back on and standing in the ring is Stacey Keibler and George Clooney!!! Keibler cuts an intense promo about how she cant end her career without playing apart in the streak being broken and she finally found the badass to do it George Cooney! match is set for mania.
Swerve ending at mania sees Clooney end the streak when Mcool turns on taker, Clooney struts out of mania with a lady on each arm only to legit dump both the next day and bury the business for the next few years until he gets in the HOF.
Book it Vince.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bread1202000 said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1
> 
> We all got trolled


OH SHI-


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I still think its jericho.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

FUCKIN SHIT


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Calling it, its not one couple but two:
> lights go out Taker returns with Mcool in tow, gets in ring, lights go out again, lights come back on and standing in the ring is Stacey Keibler and George Clooney!!! Keibler cuts an intense promo about how she cant end her career without playing apart in the streak being broken and she finally found the badass to do it George Cooney! match is set for mania.
> Swerve ending at mania sees Clooney end the streak when Mcool turns on taker, Clooney struts out of mania with a lady on each arm only to legit dump both the next day and bury the business for the next few years until he gets in the HOF.
> Book it Vince.


You been smoking some heavy stuff, i'd cut back


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Could easily be an old Skiing picture.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## avais100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

that could be an old picture tho?...


----------



## theanticanadian

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



bread1202000 said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1
> 
> We all got trolled


Considering how much he was posting on twitter in the hour leading up to that picture... Yeah, I don't buy it.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> Could easily be an old Skiing picture.


This. That picture could have been taken anytime.

Ah all this speculation!! Kicker is I cant even watch Raw tonight as working tomorrow. Gonna have to watch tomorrow evening and stay away from all sites till them. 

I wasnt convinced it was Jericho at first but evidence seems to be piling up if that airport pic is legit. Either Jericho or Taker IMO or (gasp) even both.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> Its like Transfer Deadline day lol


jim white to be on raw tonight :L


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

LMAO, you're so hopeless that you think that photo is old.  No, it's not. Jericho will not come back.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



theanticanadian said:


> Considering how much he was posting on twitter in the hour leading up to that picture... Yeah, I don't buy it.


Thats what i thought. Posting random pics 2 hours ago, and he just had a "day" Skiing.


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I kinda think it is Jericho. But I'm not really convinced. Brock Lesnar would be the most shocking thing but I don't think he is available yet. I'd be fine with the Undertaker if his character is a little modified because otherwise it would be a bit of a letdown if he just returned as the deadman. The videos just suggest something different. Maybe Chris Jericho even returns as a completely new character since he likes doing that.

Anybody thought about Shawn Michaels? I don't really believe it but the biblical atmosphere could also allude to him. I'm really not sure, doubt it though. Maybe it's Paul Heyman?

My guess:
Chris Jericho - 75%
The Undertaker - 15%
Brock Lesnar - 5%
Someone else - 5%


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still don't know how the Words "Control" and "Force" relate to Jericho


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> This. That picture could have been taken anytime.





SteenIsGod said:


> FUCKIN SHIT





HHHbkDX said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!





Shaun_27 said:


> Could easily be an old Skiing picture.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> I still don't know how the Words "Control" and "Force" relate to Jericho


THANK YOU !

I understand ppl want to believe in Jericho, but it doesn't make sense.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Still could be jericho , he seems to happy about everything today


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hey Guys STING has confirmed he will NOT be at Raw tonight. In case there was any confusion. Special thanks to Steve Borden for clarifying that.


----------



## Scavo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You silly people, it's Omar.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> LMAO, you're so hopeless that you think that photo is old.


How so? There is no-way the picture at the airport is old as someone would have found when it was first taken. Within minutes the Taker pic was proved false, so i belive the airport picture is legit. You know what Y2J is like on Twitter, easy for him to post a picture he hasnt before. 

Only one pic could have been taken today, and im certain its the airport one.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> I still don't know how the Words "Control" and "Force" relate to Jericho


See, it's not that people think Jericho is "It begins". I don't think he is either. But there is a big chance that Jericho returns and claims that it's his second coming. But then the actual wrestler behind the viral videos comes out.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> jim white to be on raw tonight :L


We can only hope

Watch UNTIL THE END:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF7DSal2hnc


----------



## roberta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The Internet really ruined everything,didn't it? A crazy guy waiting to take a shot at an airport just to spoil the past 6 weeks of promos 
Imagine how exciting it could have been for you all...


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



roberta said:


> The Internet really ruined everything,didn't it?
> Imagine how exciting it could have been for you all...


Get off the internet if you don't like it. No ones forcing anyone to spoil themselves.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



roberta said:


> The Internet really ruined everything,didn't it?
> Imagine how exciting it could have been for you all...


Not really. No-one knows its Jericho for sure. If anything its done the opposite and hyped everything up for me.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> How so? There is no-way the picture at the airport is old as someone would have found when it was first taken. Within minutes the Taker pic was proved false, so i belive the airport picture is legit. You know what Y2J is like on Twitter, easy for him to post a picture he hasnt before.
> 
> Only one pic could have been taken today, and im certain its the airport one.


Unless the WWE wants you to think it's Jericho. Sam from Toledo will get exposed quickly because he only has Flickr or google sources.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> THANK YOU !
> 
> I understand ppl want to believe in Jericho, but it doesn't make sense.



This.

I actually hope it isn't Jericho to be honest, or at least the 1-2-12 person be Jericho. Really hope WWE deliver in surprising us all tonight, really really do.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It begins


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Would you guys be pissed if its rock? No chance that it IS him, but im just wondering


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I still don't think it's Jericho, but if it is, he needs to go for BOTH the WWE and WHC titles. He was the first ever undisputed WWE Champion after all.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Forgive me if this has been posted, but anyways. 



> Update on The Undertaker at Raw
> Several readers have sent in word that the photo posted earlier of The Undertaker at the Nashville International Airport, was indeed a false report and was taken back in July. For what it's worth, a second report of Undertaker spotted at the airport today has surfaced online, and you can check it out if you CLICK HERE.


Here's that pic:


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This thread is reaching levels of epicness.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHHbkDX said:


> Would you guys be pissed if its rock? No chance that it IS him, but im just wondering


Yes because considering he has shown up on Raw quite a bit in the last few months, I wouldnt really class it as a surprise.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bullydully said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that pic:


That picture is older than the internet.

Wrestlezone. Please don't post their stories. They are dumbasses who don't follow up on rumours/speculation. I bet if you send them a picture of Chris Benoit in an airport, they would post it as news.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho should post a picture of himself holding today's newspaper from Calgary (or from wherever it is that he is "skiing"). That would end all speculation. Until there is undeniable proof that he is not in Tennessee, anything is possible. 

In any case, tonight's RAW should be interesting. I just hope that they don't wait until 11pm to get the ball rolling with this angle.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Christian will return to re-claim what is his: The World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



HHHbkDX said:


> Would you guys be pissed if its rock? No chance that it IS him, but im just wondering


The promo's have been airing for 5-6 weeks and the rock performed at survivor series why on earth would he need mysterios promo video package. Theirs no point even considering it.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What's certain is, that this has got *everybody* intrigued and talking hasn't it?

Might even stay up and watch it live tonight...


----------



## Ben21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> See, it's not that people think Jericho is "It begins". I don't think he is either. But there is a big chance that Jericho returns and claims that it's his second coming. But then the actual wrestler behind the viral videos comes out.


But this would be his 3rd coming if it was to be him. When he returned back in '07, thats was all labeled and hyped up as his "2nd Coming".


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SharpshooterSmith said:


> Christian will return to re-claim what is his: The World Heavyweight Championship.


#OneMoreMatch


----------



## The Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> *That picture is older than the internet.*
> 
> Wrestlezone. Please don't post their stories. They are dumbasses who don't follow up on rumours/speculation. I bet if you send them a picture of Chris Benoit in an airport, they would post it as news.


What makes you so certain? For what it's worth, I think both Taker and Jericho could return tonight.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

U guys checked Jericho's twitter? He posted a pic like 30 minutes ago , on a mountain. In snow. Im pretty sure it isn't him.


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

its funny cause the weather is cold in memphis today.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bullydully said:


> What makes you so certain? For what it's worth, I think both Taker and Jericho could return tonight.


Because I've seen it many times before.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's gonna be either 'Taker or Jericho. It won't be any of the McMahons 'cause Vince said it himself that neither of them are gonna run the company ever again. It won't be Batista 'cause he'll only come back if WWE turns TV-14. It won't be Lesnar 'cause he just quit UFC and it would be too early. It won't Sheffield 'cause no one cares about him, and he's been at live events. It won't be Clay 'cause he's gonna debut and it wouldn't make sense to give it away. It won't be Sting 'cause he's still under contract with TNA.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bullydully said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that pic:


Michelle McCool apparently dresses appropriately in 30 degree weather!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



VladMan2012 said:


> It's gonna be either 'Taker or Jericho. It won't be any of the McMahons 'cause Vince said it himself that neither of them are gonna run the company ever again. It won't be Batista 'cause he'll only come back if WWE turns TV-14. It won't be Lesnar 'cause he just quit UFC and it would be too early. It won't Sheffield 'cause no one cares about him, and he's been at live events. It won't be Clay 'cause he's gonna debut and it wouldn't make sense to give it away. It won't be Sting 'cause he's still under contract with TNA.


With the amount of money that must have been invested in these promos, I doubt any of those boundaries would prove effective,meaning it can really be anyone,for the right price.


----------



## zacharyzblewski

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Bullydully said:


> What makes you so certain? For what it's worth, I think both Taker and Jericho could return tonight.


Here is a site that posted it back in August of 2011...

http://newwrestlingstars.blogspot.com/2011/08/michelle-mccool-boyfriend-undertaker.html


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What gives Jericho away is the amount that he has been talking about this whole angle and repeatedly denying he is involved IMO and trying to divert attention from him i.e. comments about Lesnar and his suggestion that it is him after his fight even though done in a jokey manner, still may have a purpose.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think its Shawn Michaels. Lol


----------



## Watch Me Rise

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just saw these on Tumblr, thought they were pretty funny.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Judging from that picture of McTaker, I never realized Michelle was so tall.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Really thinking that pic of Jericho snowboarding isn't that new... That pic could of easily been taken before and he could of just easily added 'bestjan2ever'


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Cycloneon said:


> Really thinking that pic of Jericho snowboarding isn't that new... That pic could of easily been taken before and he could of just easily added 'bestjan2ever'


Agreed. 100%

Only one of the Airport pic and the snowboarding pic are new. Im going with Airport.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Watch Me Rise said:


>


This has me in tears. Oh my god...


----------



## The Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> Agreed. 100%
> 
> Only one of the Airport pic and the snowboarding pic are new. Im going with Airport.


Has it even been confirmed that it was the Nashville Airport? If not, maybe he was flying somewhere to go snowboarding?


----------



## cjnixon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I had told my girlfriend that edge could be possibility. But its very doubted. 
But if Edge needed a huge break. Maybe Creative decided to do something smart but thats very undoubted. No idea. Still don't think it's jericho. But IDFK.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



optikk sucks said:


> Because I've seen it many times before.





zacharyzblewski said:


> Here is a site that posted it back in August of 2011...
> 
> http://newwrestlingstars.blogspot.com/2011/08/michelle-mccool-boyfriend-undertaker.html


:lmao Thanks for the info. I feel fucking stupid after seeing that.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have no clue who it could be. Undertaker has been using has the dark scary hyped video packages, but the hints of Jericho are there. Plus Jericho has made it known that he doesn't like making returns unless it is something fresh, so maybe this is it. 

I'm just not going to break this down and will just enjoy whatever happens tonight. After the Undertaker hype video earlier last year where people hoped that it was Sting (including me), i just want to just take it easy this time around and wait to see what happens.

As for whatever pic Jericho posts of himself in snow, that doesn't mean that it would be a recent picture.



Bullydully said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted, but anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's that pic:


That looks like Jesse aka Slam Master J behind Michelle and Undertaker in that pic. If that is indeed him, then that pic is definatly old.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sure is snowy in Memphis!


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The Storm said:


> Has it even been confirmed that it was the Nashville Airport? If not, maybe he was flying somewhere to go snowboarding?


The guy who took it said Nashville.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The weather in Memphis right now is..

6 degrees celcius, Sunny


Got it from google.. So yeah

http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy-a...w.,cf.osb&fp=45b2d8cdbabb18d&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## Ben21

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Korvin said:


> I have no clue who it could be. Undertaker has been using has the dark scary hyped video packages, but the hints of Jericho are there. Plus Jericho has made it known that he doesn't like making returns unless it is something fresh, so maybe this is it.
> 
> I'm just not going to break this down and will just enjoy whatever happens tonight. After the Undertaker hype video earlier last year where people hoped that it was Sting (including me), i just want to just take it easy this time around and wait to see what happens.
> 
> As for whatever pic Jericho posts of himself in snow, that doesn't mean that it would be a recent picture.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Jesse aka Slam Master J behind Michelle and Undertaker in that pic. If that is indeed him, then that pic is definatly old.


It is old.

http://newwrestlingstars.blogspot.com/2011/08/michelle-mccool-boyfriend-undertaker.html


----------



## Fire at Heart

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Dont understand the moaning for people saying they will be dissapointed if its undertaker or jericho , who else could it be for you to be actually surprised? really? unless you want a complete nobody debuting? Makes no sense.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Shaun_27 said:


> The guy who took it said Nashville.


Oh. :$


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe it's the actual little boy and girl from the video lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho trying to turn the attention: 'So obvious the 1/2-02 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke #ufcisfixed' hahaha


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



wrestlinn00bz said:


> U guys checked Jericho's twitter? He posted a pic like 30 minutes ago , on a mountain. In snow. Im pretty sure it isn't him.


The fact he aid it was the "best Jan 2nd" either and deliberately mentioned the date makes one think he's trying to troll again.


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Guys the weather in Memphis today is Sunny, i did some of my black magic research..(Google)

And the owner of the pic said Nashville airport.. so this pic could of been today


----------



## Spiritsavior

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've predicted the past 5 Super Bowls all in dreams that happened the day before the event occurred. I saw the miraculous David Tyree catch in my head the night before it happened, and when I told my friends what I saw, they did not believe it. There was just no way the Patriots would lose Super Bowl 42.

I had a dream last night about all of this... Thought about posting what I saw, even though I rarely post here any more, and finally decided, "Why not?" I've never been 100 percent confident in any of my predictions, but they ended up happening anyway.

And last night in my dream, I saw the return of Muhammad Hassan. I even heard the theme music in my head. I saw a very frightening promo video similar to the ones that have been airing, followed by the music of Muhammad Hassan, and then approximately 10 Arabic superstars hit the ring and destroy CM Punk. I am not a Muhammad Hassan mark, and I almost forgot that he even existed, to be honest. Yes, I realize this is highly unlikely, and yes, I realize Hassan was booted off the show because of his controversial gimmick. No, I do not hate CM Punk. I think he's a great wrestler. This is probably just a crazy dream, but hey, anything can happen.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> Maybe it's the actual little boy and girl from the video lol


LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Spiritsavior said:


> I've predicted the past 5 Super Bowls all in dreams that happened the day before the event occurred. I saw the miraculous David Tyree catch in my head the night before it happened, and when I told my friends what I saw, they did not believe it. There was just no way the Patriots would lose Super Bowl 42.
> 
> I had a dream last night about all of this... Thought about posting what I saw, even though I rarely post here any more, and finally decided, "Why not?" I've never been 100 percent confident in any of my predictions, but they ended up happening anyway.
> 
> And last night in my dream, I saw the return of Muhammad Hassan. I even heard the theme music in my head. I saw a very frightening promo video similar to the ones that have been airing, followed by the music of Muhammad Hassan, and then approximately 10 Arabic superstars hit the ring and destroy CM Punk. I am not a Muhammad Hassan mark, and I almost forgot that he even existed, to be honest. Yes, I realize this is highly unlikely, and yes, I realize Hassan was booted off the show because of his controversial gimmick. No, I do not hate CM Punk. I think he's a great wrestler. This is probably just a crazy dream, but hey, anything can happen.


You must smoke some outstanding weed before bed each night.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*






FAK TEH JOHN SEENA IN THE ASS,MAKE HIM HUMBEL!


----------



## BornBad

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People are claiming that they saw Jericho at the Memphis airport. 
Aren't these the same people who claim to still see Elvis?


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This guy is returning tonight too










Zack Ryder should get ready.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> FAK TEH JOHN SEENA IN THE ASS,MAKE HIM HUMBEL!


That theme is fuckin badass!!


----------



## WWE

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



4hisdamnself said:


> People are claiming that they saw Jericho at the Memphis airport.
> Aren't these the same people who claim to still see Elvis?


Elvis is still alive brah, he's hiding under my bed..

oh shit I wasn't supposed to say that


----------



## TheUltimateSmark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Tonight IT BEGINS! 

Tonight on Raw the debut of Brodus Clay 

and the long anticipated return of the 1-2-3 Kid


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As for those questioning if the pic is actually from BNA (Nashville's airport), do a Google image search for BNA baggage claim/terminal (I cannot post photos yet, otherwise I would just post them here - one has already been posted earlier in this thread). It sure looks like the pic was indeed taken at BNA.

The real question remains; when was the Jericho photo taken?


----------



## Spiritsavior

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ceeder said:


> You must smoke some outstanding weed before bed each night.


Hahaha, nope. I just don't get enough sleep, period.

Friends told me I was crazy when I told them I saw the Dallas Mavericks defeating the Miami Heat in the NBA Finals six months before it happened. I am not claiming to be a prophet, but just saying. There have been many times where even I think the words that are coming out of my mouth are ridiculous. (like right now!) I promise though, if I do end up being right this time, I might just start a career in betting all of my money away.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> Maybe it's the actual little boy and girl from the video lol


LOL wouldnt that be something to see!


----------



## roberta

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Taker is coming back,he slept in wwe's truck so he would not be "spotted" lol


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Jeritroll!


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have no idea who it is, i'm leaning towards Jericho but wouldn't bet on it.....all I want to say is that if Jericho is so adament it isn't him, why doesn't he post a picture of him wherever he is, totally kill it off! It's not like he's an employee of the WWE so just end the rumours and post a pic of yourself in an entirely different state.


----------



## Boneduster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This is all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_X6i_bIRVQ


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's the anonymous raw gm again lol


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Boneduster said:


> This is all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_X6i_bIRVQ


Stop linking your awful videos just to get views! Your videos about Kane's return were idiotic and this one isn't better....everyone is entitled to their opinion but please stop sharing your's....I beg you!!!


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## iSmackUdown

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Damn, sucks that I'll be at work when the person is revealed.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RobVanJam said:


> I have no idea who it is, i'm leaning towards Jericho but wouldn't bet on it.....all I want to say is that if Jericho is so adament it isn't him, why doesn't he post a picture of him wherever he is, totally kill it off! It's not like he's an employee of the WWE so just end the rumours and post a pic of yourself in an entirely different state.





*He's posted a picture on twitter of himself and a friend snowboarding , could be a swerve who knows . For someone who doesn't watch WWE anymore or doesn't want to be associated he sure does talk alot about it .*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *He's posted a picture on twitter of himself and a friend snowboarding , could be a swerve who knows . For someone who doesn't watch WWE anymore or doesn't want to be associated he sure does talk alot about it .*


Assuming its not him, Hes warning everybody. When its not him he can say I told you so. I tried to warn you. Let it be a lesson to all those who over hype shit and thinking everything is a work or someone is trolling.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *He's posted a picture on twitter of himself and a friend snowboarding , could be a swerve who knows . For someone who doesn't watch WWE anymore or doesn't want to be associated he sure does talk alot about it .*


Apologies didn't know about that! Totally agree about your point about how much he talks about the WWE. In most of his tweets about the WWE he says he doesn't care about the business anymore etc etc but then just don't answer any questions about it, don't talk about it at all and people will get the hint


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



@connor_devine94 said:


> #OneMoreMatch







Captain Charisma and Tomko.. Come to take back what has long been denied him... It begins... Having WWE actually let Christian be Captain Charisma would be a huge shock but no whey they're that creative...


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *He's posted a picture on twitter of himself and a friend snowboarding , could be a swerve who knows . For someone who doesn't watch WWE anymore or doesn't want to be associated he sure does talk alot about it .*


The other week he said he'd be in Hawaii working with his band. Maybe just more trollin' and trollin'.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Some people are saying it couldn't be Lesnar due to him coming out of the ufc so soon and being bound by contract with the ufc,but that got me to thinking,I doubt the wwe is that smart,but what if that's what they want us to think?

The pieces kind of fall into place, Dana White invested a lot in Overeem for him to lose against Lesnar,also, Lesnar lost some credibility after losing the title to Cain. 
IF Lesnar wanted to come back to the wwe to make some easy bucks before retiring,don't you think this would be the perfect time? Also what do you think Dana's price would be? Lesnar takes a dive in order to boost Overeem's cred and help sell the title match and in return Dana agrees to sell his contract to the WWE,since the Overeem title match will probably be three times worth the man's contract and Lesnar won't have any cred after losing to Overeem.

Then again I could just be overthinking things lol, but still,it's pretty fun to pick my brain with the situation.

Anyway,the fight stirred up some talk at the ufc forum as well.

http://forums.ufc.production.sparkart.net/showthread.php?t=107176


----------



## TKOW

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Maybe they'll do what they did last year when Taker returned but was interrupted by Triple H: Taker returns, gets interrupted/attacked by Jericho.


----------



## Arron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

is no one going for The Undertaker returning only to be interupted by Brock Lesnar? These two have a bit of beef, remember at UFC 121 (I think) where both men confronted eachother after Lesnar's fight and Taker said "Do you wanna go?"

Maybe tonight IT BEGINS.


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> Some people are saying it couldn't be Lesnar due to him coming out of the ufc so soon and being bound by contract with the ufc,but that got me to thinking,I doubt the wwe is that smart,but what if that's what they want us to think?
> 
> The pieces kind of fall into place, Dana White invested a lot in Overeem for him to lose against Lesnar,also, Lesnar lost some credibility after losing the title to Cain.
> IF Lesnar wanted to come back to the wwe to make some easy bucks before retiring,don't you think this would be the perfect time? Also what do you think Dana's price would be? Lesnar takes a dive in order to boost Overeem's cred and help sell the title match and in return Dana agrees to sell his contract to the WWE,since the Overeem title match will probably be three times worth the man's contract and Lesnar won't have any cred after losing to Overeem.
> 
> Then again I could just be overthinking things lol, but still,it's pretty fun to pick my brain with the situation.
> 
> Anyway,the fight stirred up some talk at the ufc forum as well.
> 
> http://forums.ufc.production.sparkart.net/showthread.php?t=107176


I was saying yesterday that the potential for a Lesnar return was there, but the problem is that he couldn't take a dive against Overeem. UFC is a sport where people across the world bet on the results, you could expect a massive lawsuit from bookmakers if they expected that it was a fix.

I do think, however, that Lesnar was resigned to losing the fight beforehand, and that he had retirement on his mind. Also, Lesnar returning to WWE would promote UFC more than a Lesnar retirement, so I think White would have been fairly ok with it. If he was going to lose Lesnar due to a legitimate health concern, at least get publicity out of it.

In saying all that.... It isn't going to be Brock lol


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Arron said:


> is no one going for The Undertaker returning only to be interupted by Brock Lesnar? These two have a bit of beef, remember at UFC 121 (I think) where both men confronted eachother after Lesnar's fight and Taker said "Do you wanna go?"
> 
> Maybe tonight IT BEGINS.


Refraining from insulting your intelligence due to this site's policy's.


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That theory on the Heel turn of Cena is pretty good. Even tho if that doesn't happen, they need to keep that story line going for Cena until he is fed up and does turn heel.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RobVanJam said:


> Apologies didn't know about that! Totally agree about your point about how much he talks about the WWE. In most of his tweets about the WWE he says he doesn't care about the business anymore etc etc but then just don't answer any questions about it, don't talk about it at all and people will get the hint




*I've said Taker all along , but somethings up with tonight , and I can't quite put my finger on it . I think we're in for a suprise .*


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Refraining from insulting your *intelligence* due to this site's *policy's*.


...

LOL


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why should Taker hype his return through youtube. That would be completely out of character


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Refraining from insulting your intelligence due to this site's policy's.


Do you have to insult everyone's opinion that's slightly different to yours? That's all you've done these last few pages...how about you say something useful or just keep quiet......everyone is entitled to think it's whoever they want and just to prove that point I strongly believe it's Batman to help promote the Dark Knight Rises...


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What if this happens. Show starts with Y2J coming out cutting a promo saying he's back and he will win the Rumble and reclaim what is rightfully his and that is the wwe title at wrestlemania and leaves. Everyone bitches saying it is lame, and dull and how wwe dropped the ball. later on in the night Taker returns during a Kane/Cena Segment and gets involved in a feud with them. Then Main event comes, ref down, Dolph down, CM Punk about to go for the GTS, lights go out....itbegins promos come on, then a big banner on the screen saying "HE IS BACK" then lights back on Brock Lesnar F5 on Punk, Dolph pins punk. new wwe champion.

no?


----------



## bread1202000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It will be the end of the world as you know it. I've had that sentence in my head all day there is something about that sentence I dunno what and its starting to annoye me. Also from the videos it doesnt feel like Y2J.


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Has anyone thought of a new Ministry? 

Vince, Taker, Jericho & Stephanie?


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> What if this happens. Show starts with Y2J coming out cutting a promo saying he's back and he will win the Rumble and reclaim what is rightfully his and that is the wwe title at wrestlemania and leaves. Everyone bitches saying it is lame, and dull and how wwe dropped the ball. later on in the night Taker returns during a Kane/Cena Segment and gets involved in a feud with them. Then Main event comes, ref down, Dolph down, CM Punk about to go for the GTS, lights go out....itbegins promos come on, then a big banner on the screen saying "HE IS BACK" then lights back on Brock Lesnar F5 on Punk, Dolph pins punk. new wwe champion.
> 
> no?


That is too awesome to happen.

Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho just went to BNA just to troll everybody, he's done it before. Remember the picture he had with the TNA symbol and he was doing his taunt in front of it? I think he's s guy who would go all out to troll the fans. 

Anyway, tonight should be very interesting, and I can't wait to see who the person is. Jericho or Undertaker are the most likely. But, it could be anybody!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Almost everything points to Jericho. But what will make it the end of the world as we know it, 
apart from the obviously recycled Punk 'best in the world' thing?

It just screams out a phase of something. Like say Jericho does indeed return,
but brings in someone to attack whoevers in the ring (Won't be Brodus since he's already announced). 
Maybe it'll be with some FCW guys? Ambrose with the "Fear my name" shit? Okay a little
unlikely but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Boneduster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



RobVanJam said:


> Stop linking your awful videos just to get views! Your videos about Kane's return were idiotic and this one isn't better....everyone is entitled to their opinion but please stop sharing your's....I beg you!!!


You know that clicking on the link is OPTIONAL right?


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> What if this happens. Show starts with Y2J coming out cutting a promo saying he's back and he will win the Rumble and reclaim what is rightfully his and that is the wwe title at wrestlemania and leaves. Everyone bitches saying it is lame, and dull and how wwe dropped the ball. later on in the night Taker returns during a Kane/Cena Segment and gets involved in a feud with them. Then Main event comes, ref down, Dolph down, CM Punk about to go for the GTS, lights go out....itbegins promos come on, then a big banner on the screen saying "HE IS BACK" then lights back on Brock Lesnar F5 on Punk, Dolph pins punk. new wwe champion.
> 
> no?


WAAAY too much.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Ok let's go by parts

1. Boy and Girl
2. She will tell us when he comes
3. Second coming

Hmmmm.....


----------



## GilesS100

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



7DeadlySins said:


> As for those questioning if the pic is actually from BNA (Nashville's airport), do a Google image search for BNA baggage claim/terminal (I cannot post photos yet, otherwise I would just post them here - one has already been posted earlier in this thread). It sure looks like the pic was indeed taken at BNA.
> 
> The real question remains; when was the Jericho photo taken?


If you look at the photo of Jericho in the airport, you can see his hair at the top is highlighted.
If you look at the photos he uploaded on his twitter on New Years Eve his hair is all dark, so the photo of him in the airport was probably taken years ago.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> Almost everything points to Jericho. But what will make it the end of the world as we know it,
> apart from the obviously recycled Punk 'best in the world' thing?
> 
> It just screams out a phase of something. Like say Jericho does indeed return,
> but brings in someone to attack whoevers in the ring (Won't be Brodus since he's already announced).
> Maybe it'll be with some FCW guys? Ambrose with the "Fear my name" shit? Okay a little
> unlikely but just throwing it out there.



*Almost everything ?, creepy kids , words used vengeance /force , eerie feel to the promos. Unless it's a major gimmick change they can't be associated with Jericho .Am I the only that realizes this is in a school ? , AN OLD SCHOOL . *


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GilesS100 said:


> If you look at the photo of Jericho in the airport, you can see his hair at the top is highlighted.
> If you look at the photos he uploaded on his twitter on New Years Eve his hair is all dark, so the photo of him in the airport was probably taken years ago.


OR..... He got it highlighted again?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



GilesS100 said:


> If you look at the photo of Jericho in the airport, you can see his hair at the top is highlighted.
> If you look at the photos he uploaded on his twitter on New Years Eve his hair is all dark, so the photo of him in the airport was probably taken years ago.


might have dyed his hair. also different lighting. 

derp


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I hope this is something big.


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Everyone wondering where Jericho is right now...


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

http://mrbelleville.tumblr.com/post/15195379685/wwemedia-photo-the-undertaker-at-nashville

Some one posted this on another thread. Not trying take claim for it just spreading it.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



The-Irish-Phenom11 said:


> *Almost everything ?, creepy kids , words used vengeance /force , eerie feel to the promos. Unless it's a major gimmick change they can't be associated with Jericho .Am I the only that realizes this is in a school ? , AN OLD SCHOOL . *


Oh my god!


It's Frank The Tank! Frank The Tank!


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> Almost everything points to Jericho. But what will make it the end of the world as we know it,
> apart from the obviously recycled Punk 'best in the world' thing?
> 
> It just screams out a phase of something. Like say Jericho does indeed return,
> but brings in someone to attack whoevers in the ring (Won't be Brodus since he's already announced).
> Maybe it'll be with some FCW guys? Ambrose with the "Fear my name" shit? Okay a little
> unlikely but just throwing it out there.



*Almost everything ?, creepy kids , words used vengeance /force , eerie feel to the promos. Unless it's a major gimmick change they can't be associated with Jericho .Am I the only that realizes this is in a school ? , AN OLD SCHOOL . *


----------



## mrbam90

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> http://mrbelleville.tumblr.com/post/15195379685/wwemedia-photo-the-undertaker-at-nashville
> 
> Some one posted this on another thread. Not trying take claim for it just spreading it.


THANK YOU! NOW ATLEAST IM DOUBTING THAT ITS JERICHO.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

As has been stated, the lighting from the airport pic is a bit odd and he could have changed his hair as well. Also, it looks to me as if he actually does have his hair highlighted in his most recent pics. 

Check out:
h t t p s ://p.twimg.com/AiIZgapCEAAP8Gx.jpg:large

and
h t t p s ://twitpic.com/show/iphone/7wkia9

(Sorry, I am still unable to post photos, you'll need to fix the URLs.)

I'm still not convinced that the airport photo is a recent pic, but I'm not sure that it isn't either.


----------



## Punkatron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> http://mrbelleville.tumblr.com/post/15195379685/wwemedia-photo-the-undertaker-at-nashville
> 
> Some one posted this on another thread. Not trying take claim for it just spreading it.


That pic is 6 months old mate


----------



## ben_fletch

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

After all this it might be Taker, then Jericho returns as a surprise entrant in the Rumble?


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho, Taker, IDC, there just better some sort of gimmick change from both because heel Jericho and Deadman Taker are both stale as hell


----------



## Doc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

^ ^ ^ ^ Agreed


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i really aint sure if it is jericho but at this point i dont care anymore i just want it to happen dammit


----------



## Carcass

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol @ if it's neither Taker or Jericho, and WWE are having them come in just to throw people off.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

if it ain't jericho or taker
then it's gotta be Shawn


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Its going to be a repeat of last year when Undertaker returned and Triple H came out afterwards. Just this time Undertaker comes out and Jericho follows up after him, Jericho vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania maybe?

Its a long shot but its just a guess.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Some Tweet by Jericho

"Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds"


"RT @mormonvoodoo @iamjericho spotted again! This time in Paris!"










"RT @mormonvoodoo @iamjericho spotted again. This time at Gettysburg "









"RT @Mike_Iannaccone @IAmJericho spotted in Philly at Winter Classic! "









"RT @MotorheadPinten @IAmJericho Spotted in Egypt!"









"RT @Papi_Titto @IAmJericho SPOTTED At Kim Jong il's funeral! http://pic.twitter.com/eWJtO1eZ"









"RT @theSpaceClown @IAmJericho @iamjericho Spotted Again in Abbey Road with Paul McCartney!!"


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho's New Gimmick


----------



## P.Smith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



mrmacman said:


> Some Tweet by Jericho
> 
> "Apparently I've been cloned...or somebody has started a great rumour!! #waroftheworlds"
> 
> 
> "RT @mormonvoodoo @iamjericho spotted again! This time in Paris!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RT @mormonvoodoo @iamjericho spotted again. This time at Gettysburg "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RT @Mike_Iannaccone @IAmJericho spotted in Philly at Winter Classic! "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RT @MotorheadPinten @IAmJericho Spotted in Egypt!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RT @Papi_Titto @IAmJericho SPOTTED At Kim Jong il's funeral! http://pic.twitter.com/eWJtO1eZ"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "RT @theSpaceClown @IAmJericho @iamjericho Spotted Again in Abbey Road with Paul McCartney!!"


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> http://mrbelleville.tumblr.com/post/15195379685/wwemedia-photo-the-undertaker-at-nashville
> 
> Some one posted this on another thread. Not trying take claim for it just spreading it.


Proven fake already.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Also, just want to point out that yes, flying Jericho in on a private jet to a smaller local airport would seem to be the logical decision to keep his (rumored) return as a surprise. However, don't forget that less than a year ago both Kevin Nash and Booker T were spotted at Logan Airport in Boston, MA during the Royal Rumble weekend. Crazier things have happened. 

In less than 6 hours, all of this discussion will be forgotten. Lets just hope that whatever occurs tonight on RAW will have the wrestling community buzzing come tomorrow.


----------



## Arron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

22:41 here in the UK. Undecided what to do:

- stay up and watch Raw, knowing that the "mystery man" will most likely be revealed in the closing segment (around 3:30am)

OR

- watch it in the morning. 


Hmmm.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Should i send it to the man himself ?


----------



## screw you mcmahon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the "it begins" is indeed Jericho and Metlzer's report about the "it begins" person will be facing Punk for the title at Royal Rumble 2012 than I find it pretty damn pointless for Jericho to have a match at Royal Rumble with Punk only to have a match with him for the title at Wrestlemania. First off their feud whle it would be great would also run out of gas after 2 months. What's a point of doing a wrestlemania match when you just did the match at Royal Rumble?? That doesn't make any sense to me and it's a TERRIBLE idea. I can't recall any matches were two guys fought against each other at Royal Rumble and then fought each other in the same year at Wrestlemania. Believe me I want to see Punk vs. Jericho, but I'll be very upset if they start the feud tonight. They really need to wait until about mid February to start the feud.


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Arron said:


> 22:41 here in the UK. Undecided what to do:
> 
> - stay up and watch Raw, knowing that the "mystery man" will most likely be revealed in the closing segment (around 3:30am)
> 
> OR
> 
> - watch it in the morning.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.


Ditto mate


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK people, Stay up like me.


----------



## EdReed2000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My bet is that it's Michael Cole, trolling the wwe universe, but during his segment he is interrupted by JIM ROSS!!! Then "it begins", street fight tonight followed by hell in a cell match at Wrestlemania. Book it


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Arron said:


> 22:41 here in the UK. Undecided what to do:
> 
> - stay up and watch Raw, knowing that the "mystery man" will most likely be revealed in the closing segment (around 3:30am)
> 
> OR
> 
> - watch it in the morning.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.


Im watching it live and if i had uni the next day i still would be watching it live


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Should i send it to the man himself ?


:lmao:lmao:lmao your sig is awesome


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm staying up and I'm from the United Kingdom, hopefully it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I will probably not stay up. I'll fall asleep before the end. That's how boring RAW will be until the end.


----------



## Arron

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thing that pisses me off watching Raw LIVE is the constant commercials during the broadcast. And when Raw comes back from the break it takes ages to actually continue. The Raw subtitle just waves around the screen for at least a minute.


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am going to bed at 2am and gonna watch it in the morning.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

loluk
it starts at 6pm for me


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Arron said:


> Thing that pisses me off watching Raw LIVE is the constant commercials during the broadcast. And when Raw comes back from the break it takes ages to actually continue. The Raw subtitle just waves around the screen for at least a minute.


I agree, it's not even a break every fifteen minutes, they somehow make it shorter, like every 10 minutes or something. Gets really annoying.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> Should i send it to the man himself ?


:lmao Tweet that to Jericho. Best one yet.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Whoever it is will probably have a Downstait version of their theme. Haha.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Alex said:


> I agree, it's not even a break every fifteen minutes, they somehow make it shorter, like every 10 minutes or something. Gets really annoying.


ye that pisses my shit off :frustrate


----------



## lordlubo

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

work at half six tomorrow but ill stay up with my 9 year old son to watch it till 4,so ill be knackered tomorrow and really pissed off if its Dead Man again


----------



## 199630

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I bet it's this guy, check out the date he starts: http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2011/2011_12_14.html


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao Tweet that to Jericho. Best one yet.


Yeah i have


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

People in the UK, You have No Balls if you don't stay up, JK.

I live in the US so lucky me!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gonna have to Sky plus it. Got work tomorrow 

Just undecided on what to do when get home tomorrow evening. Fast forward to end or sit through whole two hours when the voices in my head will be screaming 'FFS forward to the end and find out who the mystery person(s) was!'


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



screw you mcmahon said:


> If the "it begins" is indeed Jericho and Metlzer's report about the "it begins" person will be facing Punk for the title at Royal Rumble 2012 than I find it pretty damn pointless for Jericho to have a match at Royal Rumble with Punk only to have a match with him for the title at Wrestlemania. First off their feud whle it would be great would also run out of gas after 2 months. What's a point of doing a wrestlemania match when you just did the match at Royal Rumble?? That doesn't make any sense to me and it's a TERRIBLE idea. I can't recall any matches were two guys fought against each other at Royal Rumble and then fought each other in the same year at Wrestlemania. Believe me I want to see Punk vs. Jericho, but I'll be very upset if they start the feud tonight. They really need to wait until about mid February to start the feud.


Triple H and Mick Foley wrestled at Royal Rumble 2000 and WrestleMania 2000.

Triple H and Shawn Michaels wrestled at Royal Rumble 2004 and WrestleMania XX.

It could happen.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> People in the UK, You have No Balls if you don't stay up, JK.
> 
> I live in the US so lucky me!


Lucky me then as I work night shift tomorrow night so I can stay up tonight and go to sleep tomorrow during the day


----------



## Apokolips

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> People in the UK, You have No Balls if you don't stay up, JK.
> 
> I live in the US so lucky me!


Not nice lol

Too right im staying up for this show, Is it a 3 hour show?


----------



## Kazz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

We'll probably be given a 'swerve' similar to that of the night Rock returned, when before the break we saw a woman get out of a limo.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

No work for me tomorrow  gonna watch it live at 2am! BRING ON THE POPCORN FUCKAZ!


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Im a UKer and im stopping up tonight, i couldnt wait until tomorrow to find out, i know im going to regret it tomorrow but hey i just hope its worth it


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



greaz taker! said:


> No work for me tomorrow  gonna watch it live at 2am! BRING ON THE POPCORN FUCKAZ!


The hype has me staying up 
Bet ill be going to sleep pissed off tho =/


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

stayin up for this 00:00 in austria 
going to watch the exorcist to keep me awake lol


----------



## Kazz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

3 hours to go!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gonna stay up to watch it. But I actually hope IT BEGINS from the get go. I can't fucking take this.

UK represent!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I aint making the some fuckin mistake with Mania. Booking the 2nd April off tomorrow when new annual leave entitlement kicks in so can watch it live!


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> Gonna stay up to watch it. But I actually hope IT BEGINS from the get go. I can't fucking take this.
> 
> UK represent!


Well it did say 11:03 last week in the videos , so i think that is 04:03 over here


----------



## cky jack

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK here too. Staying up to watch this, coffee in hand!


----------



## federerthegreatest

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK here too! No way will I be able to sleep until all has been revealed. 

Right now it's Final Destination 5 and then some Only Fools and Horses before the show


----------



## Munji

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Yeah UK for me too :/ Ironic thing is usually Raw is what puts me to sleep when Im trying to stay awake. Maybe if I wasnt taking "closing my eyes" at every break I would actually stay awake.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I have two 3000-word essays to complete by the end of the week, but only three words are on my mind tonight: RAW JERICHO TROLL.


----------



## EightSeven

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Fuck staying up until 4 just to watch Jericho come back.


----------



## Scott_HKR

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK - gonna try and stay awake.
Planning on writing some of an essay beforehand to stay awake, two birds with one stone and that!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just a question,are you european fella's watching on tv or some kind of online stream?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK for me too. Work at 6 but me and a mate are staying up for Raw! Preparing by watching my Jericho DVD.

I watch all the PPVs live but very rarely a Raw, I think the last time was the whole "Is it Sting" reveal, if this one's for Taker again I might cry.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'll be staying up even though I have college in the morning, i'm only there 3 hours so it's not too bad. Best be worth it!


----------



## cky jack

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm watching on Sky (Satellite)


----------



## @connor_devine94

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK here, staying up to watch this for sure ! Fuck college in the morning!


----------



## Humph

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another person from the UK with college in the morning, three/four hours sleep is going to be wonderful.


----------



## federerthegreatest

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> Just a question,are you european fella's watching on tv or some kind of online stream?


Sky Sports HD


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Watching comedy DVDs to keep myself awake! Thank god i found this forum, its kept me entertained for the last few days as no one in my family can be bothered with WWE anymore!!


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Another person from the UK with college in the morning, three/four hours sleep is going to be wonderful.


Im lucky 
i get tuesdays off


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've got college 9 to 4, it definitely won't be worth a full day of feeling like doing myself in because I'm so tired.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I've not been this excited about a Raw since Punk won at MITB. I'm literally going nuts sitting here waiting for Raw, can't wait! its gonna be so great having Jericho back and I can't wait to see his new character.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

it's 10:23am in Sydney and I'll be at the beach the whole day 


gotta check my phone for news while I'm there.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well it's on in 3pm in NZ and it's raining so I have no problems watching. I just hope to god its Jericho.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'm from the UK and have the day off for tomorrow. Go back to College on wednesday haha


----------



## Dyl

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I miss being a student lol


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Scorpion95 said:


> it's 10:23am in Sydney and I'll be at the beach the whole day
> 
> 
> gotta check my phone for news while I'm there.


BEACH! BEACH?!

Wrestling fans don't go out in the sun, thought you could fool me didn't you.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EightSeven said:


>


Lolololol.


----------



## Bambii

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Work at 7  an hours sleep


----------



## Tedious

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

College at 10:45. So I'll get 6 hours, but I always do this anyway. New Years Eve weekend I got 5 hours sleep in 48. And lets just say cm punk wouldnt be too pleased with my actions hehe


----------



## Wrestle47

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










4 hours ago.


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Alex said:


> BEACH! BEACH?!
> 
> Wrestling fans don't go out in the sun, thought you could fool me didn't you.


hehehe,oh it's true, it's DAMN true


----------



## iMac

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



DaftFox said:


> I'll be staying up even though I have college in the morning, i'm only there 3 hours so it's not too bad. Best be worth it!





@connor_devine94 said:


> UK here, staying up to watch this for sure ! Fuck college in the morning!





ALEXHUMPH said:


> Another person from the UK with college in the morning, three/four hours sleep is going to be wonderful.


You guys are back at college on the 3rd?!! Wow. 

Anyway, I'm staying up for it. Day off tomorrow. Pretty excited. Raw discussion thread should be good tonight.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Chris Jericho has been spotted at Kim Jong Il's funeral too...


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

i'm another one in UK staying up for it hope it is worth it 
luckily I don't start uni again til the 16th so nothing i need to get up for at least


----------



## tomfoolery

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Uk here and first day back tomorrow. Recorded.

Will have something to get me up for in the morning though and can cut the crap.

Excited though


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Alex said:


> I agree, it's not even a break every fifteen minutes, they somehow make it shorter, like every 10 minutes or something. Gets really annoying.





Wrestle47 said:


> 4 hours ago.


madness


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestle47 said:


> 4 hours ago.


I hope he saved the picture and then uploaded it 4 hours ago to try and swerve us, sounds like something Jericho would do.


----------



## Calzum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK and dont go back to college till the 9th because my county is always fucked up when it comes to holidays


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is it on at 1am or 2am UK people?!? I'm actually gonna stay up to watch it, the first time I have ever stayed up to watch raw live!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Sweden here, meaning Raw will be 3 AM until 5 AM but school wont start until next Monday, so I'm fine!


----------



## Calzum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Tobyx said:


> Is it on at 1am or 2am UK people?!? I'm actually gonna stay up to watch it, the first time I have ever stayed up to watch raw live!!


2 brah


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

God wish I was back at College or Uni, coz then I would just not bother going in the following day. Would be win-win!


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Choke2Death said:


> Sweden here, meaning Raw will be 3 AM until 5 AM but school wont start until next Monday, so I'm fine!


Lucky Bastard, School Starts Tomorrow for me and I have a 5000 Word Essay due tommorrow as well, that I haven't even started. This is gonna be a long night.


----------



## bread1202000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I find it odd that Y2J has gone very quite all of a sudden.


----------



## Dirk Diggler

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Calzum said:


> 2 brah


Oh man need something to do in the mean time, thanks though!


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Calzum said:


> UK and dont go back to college till the 9th because my county is always fucked up when it comes to holidays


same apart from uni


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Lucky Bastard, School Starts Tomorrow for me and I have a 5000 Word Essay due tommorrow as well, that I haven't even started. This is gonna be a long night.


your fucked


----------



## Rocky541

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Cant wait to see how disappointed everyone is after it ends up being Taker.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't start work until after 1pm, so I'll have some time to sleep on. Yeah boi!


----------



## ٍY2Rashed

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

how about RAW at 5am in here  
and i'm not thinking about sleeping or something like that


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> Lucky Bastard, School Starts Tomorrow for me and I have a 5000 Word Essay due tommorrow as well, that I haven't even started. This is gonna be a long night.


5000 words...ouch
you have my sympathies ha
I always leave essays to the last minute too


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> 5000 words...ouch
> you have my sympathies ha
> I always leave essays to the last minute too


same 
High 5?


----------



## HeelHeat420

*Re: Jeritroll?*

He has thousands and thousands of twitter followers, he gets asked and "told" that he is coming back probably hundreds of times a day by his fans. You don't think that becomes annoying? On top of that, what would you expect him to say? Obviously WWE teased a return, but didn't reveal the name, so what the fuck is Jericho suppose to say if its him? "yes its me" "Cant wait to return to the E on 1-2-11!"

He aint a troll, he simply doesn't sugarcoat his answers when he gets stupid ass smarks tweeting him all fucking day.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Wrestle47 said:


> 4 hours ago.


Man, Jeritroll is awesome. He has definitely had all of this pre-planned. The fact that he brings it up so damn much should be enough proof.

And to the guys who talk about having unfinished homework for the next day... why is it in our nature to leave stuff like this until the very last minute? I hate doing it but I do it all the time regardless. So frustrating but it's a bad habit.


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I haven't been this siked for Raw, since Bret Hart was coming back.


----------



## joshman82

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



EightSeven said:


>


oh, jericho must be in town, and decided to stop by and say hi to the boys...thats cool...


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Forget all the hidden messages and that...

I've stayed up to watch RAW twice (I'm in the UK). First time; Shawn Michaels returned as a surprise in 2008 (I think). Second time was when The Rock returned to be Wrestlemania host. I'm staying up tonight....that means RAW is guarenteed to have an awesome surprise.

Lol, I'm only messing about, I am so hyped for tonight though!


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Choke2Death said:


> And to the guys who talk about having unfinished homework for the next day... why is it in our nature to leave stuff like this until the very last minute? I hate doing it but I do it all the time regardless. So frustrating but it's a bad habit.



I know what you mean, i always say i won't leave it to the last min but i can never be bothered to do it until its nearly time to hand in, then i'm like shit! better get this done 
I just don't seem to be able to motivate myself until the deadline gets close 
guess i'm just a lazy fuck ha


----------



## Calzum

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



heyimthemiz said:


> same apart from uni


we win!
WWWYKI


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Jeritroll?*



HeelHeat420 said:


> He has thousands and thousands of twitter followers, he gets asked and "told" that he is coming back probably hundreds of times a day by his fans. You don't think that becomes annoying? On top of that, what would you expect him to say? Obviously WWE teased a return, but didn't reveal the name, so what the fuck is Jericho suppose to say if its him? "yes its me" "Cant wait to return to the E on 1-2-11!"
> 
> He aint a troll, he simply doesn't sugarcoat his answers when he gets stupid ass smarks tweeting him all fucking day.


"Beautiful day on the mountain! #bestJan2ever @speewee @holowatuk http://pic.twitter.com/eoPQZBj9"

Yeah, he ain't a troll, definitely not.


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

methinks he kinda looks young in that snow pic. could be the reflection of the snow. doesn't necessarily mean i believe the memphis pic either without a timestamp. gahhh, 2-4 more hours guys!


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I almost just want it not to be him just to see this place implode like never before. It's going to be horribly disappointing if it's Taker, McMahon or someone like Bordus Clay. 
Not to mention, if it's someone anti-climatic they're gunna get booed out of the building and not in a good way.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> I know what you mean, i always say i won't leave it to the last min but i can never be bothered to do it until its nearly time to hand in, then i'm like shit! better get this done
> I just don't seem to be able to motivate myself until the deadline gets close
> guess i'm just a lazy fuck ha


I'm equally lazy. But thankfully, my results rarely disappoint even I mostly barely get a passing grade.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Choke2Death said:


> I'm equally lazy. But thankfully, my results rarely disappoint even I mostly barely get a passing grade.


Well i have 2 BIG exams next week
only done a hour of studying so far


----------



## METTY

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jericho!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

My mind is genuinely entertaining the possibility of there being more than one return.

The 'end of the world' thing is seriously kicking in now. Like the WHOLE show will be affected/shaken up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think more than one person will return tonight, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I think more than one person will return tonight, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Define troll


----------



## ArmyOfLove

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I think Jericho is helping us out so we don't kill ourselves.


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Choke2Death said:


> I'm equally lazy. But thankfully, my results rarely disappoint even I mostly barely get a passing grade.


same regarding my results, i somehow manage to get good marks usually B's which isn't good for trying to get me to do things earlier. it just engourages me to keep doing everything last minute.



heyimthemiz said:


> Well i have 2 BIG exams next week
> only done a hour of studying so far


nice one ha
i salute you and your procrastination skills
I had exams before broke up for christmas so thankfully haven't had any revision to do over the holiday which is such a good feeling lol


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

double post 
my bad :/


----------



## HeelHeat420

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Choke2Death said:


> "Beautiful day on the mountain! #bestJan2ever @speewee @holowatuk http://pic.twitter.com/eoPQZBj9"
> 
> Yeah, he ain't a troll, definitely not.


lol no he's not. Trolls provoke, Jericho's tweets are results from being provoked. The thousands of tweets he's received from stupid ass fans and smarks the last few weeks "telling" him that he's coming back January 2nd. Doesn't get anymore annoying than that, so he responds with some funny ass tweets. Don't see how that is trolling, he is just reacting in a humorous way to dumb asses.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*










Does anybody else think these two might be the ones returning today?


----------



## 3aaBrSbeeL

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

who's that chick in your sig Aegon?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Of course he is.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


> Does anybody else think these two might be the ones returning today?



Since when were they a familiar force though? I would LOVE it if somehow it does happen to be.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

 http://www.whereisjericho.com/


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



3aaBrSbeeL said:


> who's that chick in your sig Aegon?


Melanie Iglesias mate


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Jeritroll?*



HeelHeat420 said:


> lol no he's not. Trolls provoke, Jericho's tweets are results from being provoked. The thousands of tweets he's received from stupid ass fans and smarks the last few weeks "telling" him that he's coming back January 2nd. Doesn't get anymore annoying than that, so he responds with some funny ass tweets. Don't see how that is trolling, he is just reacting in a humorous way to dumb asses.


You seem to think calling him a "troll" is a bad thing but it's not. It just another way to call him a master at working the fans. And it's not really the smarks asking him stupid questions, it's casual twitter users that usually beg for follows that really ask dumb questions. "Are you on Raw tonight? RT if you are." that's an example. As if he'll RT it or reply and say "Yeah, I will be there tonight."


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't you get it people? it already begun! it was the where's jericho meme sprung by that picture all along! Today's raw will just be a bunch of edited pictures of jericho!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ROFL, now we have a new meme on Jericho's "whereabouts". The Kim Jong Il funeral one has been the best so far, lol.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another UK fan here, staying up as I do most weeks. So glad I do shift work...the advert breaks are a pain in the backside but I can't wait until the morning....I wouldn't sleep


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If the female everyone's referring to ends up being Stephanie wearing something tight, TIT BEGINS...


----------



## MBL

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Keen to watch this one on a stream live. How long until the show starts?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



MBL said:


> Keen to watch this one on a stream live. How long until the show starts?


about an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## Escobar

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

ahhhh hope i aint disappointed. sixth form tomorrow. if it's undertaker, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

watching in the uk as well! online (sorry ratings fans / nobheads)

very hyped but expecting disappointment!!


----------



## hedon182

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Another UK viewer here, finally decided to register after months of viewing!
no uni until the 16th which is an exam, so happy days!
which uni do you go to Aegon? hardly any wrestling fans at mine?


----------



## charmed1

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If its Jericho I wonder if all these angry tweets about people stealing his stuff was part of the creation of his new persona.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I'll be up for this. Be surprised if I make it to 4 though!


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Being able to stay up and watch RAW live occasionally (Which i'll be contemplating doing tonight for the first time in MONTHS) is one of those small perks that makes working for yourself completely frigging awesome .


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I would laugh pretty hard at this


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Lol Y2J everywhere


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This site is going to explode 30 minutes before the main event, already 700+ people? DAYUM


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does Raw start in 10 minutes or an hour and ten minutes?

(I live in Arizona, dumbass mountain time)
(I watch on a stream)


----------



## hedon182

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Brown Hippy said:


> Does Raw start in 10 minutes or an hour and ten minutes?
> 
> (I live in Arizona, dumbass mountain time)
> (I watch on a stream)


an hour and ten i'm afraid!


----------



## black_napalm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheGoat said:


> I would laugh pretty hard at this


the day of reckoning is upon us. he'd have to get a new finisher though...too much like the celtic cross


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: Jeritroll?*

*SPOILER, well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight*
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...24745_193682663977349_1443406_940455562_n.jpg

It was obvious, but yeah, he is the biggest troll


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*









not sure if old.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's old. Too sunny to have been taken in Memphis, TN today, anyway.


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hedon182 said:


> Another UK viewer here, finally decided to register after months of viewing!
> no uni until the 16th which is an exam, so happy days!
> which uni do you go to Aegon? hardly any wrestling fans at mine?


welcome to the forum
alright mate, i go to university of dundee ( nicer than you would think lol) and yeah i don't really know anyone at uni who watches it
most of my friends used to but haven't for a few years
you ?


----------



## hedon182

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



[email protected] said:


> not sure if old.


it's been confirmed as old 
but another one was posted that was meant to be today?


----------



## Suckerpunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



lightfm said:


> Don't you get it people? it already begun! it was the where's jericho meme sprung by that picture all along! Today's raw will just be a bunch of edited pictures of jericho!


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to lightfm again."

That would be hilarious!!


----------



## hedon182

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> welcome to the forum
> alright mate, i go to university of dundee ( nicer than you would think lol) and yeah i don't really know anyone at uni who watches it
> most of my friends used to but haven't for a few years
> you ?


cheers man! and ahh fair enough, saw you from yorkshire and thought maybe you went local-ish to Hull Uni, which is where i go!
and yeah that's the same with me, all past fans but not now a days


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



black_napalm said:


> the day of reckoning is upon us. he'd have to get a new finisher though...too much like the celtic cross





SharpshooterSmith said:


> It's old. Too sunny to have been taken in Memphis, TN today, anyway.


no, its in memphis. i meant not sure if already posted.But a facebook reporter posted this about 2 hrs ago.


----------



## Alex

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> welcome to the forum
> alright mate, i go to university of dundee ( nicer than you would think lol) and yeah i don't really know anyone at uni who watches it
> most of my friends used to but haven't for a few years
> you ?


Bizzie Lizzies is nice.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Jeritroll?*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> *SPOILER, well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight*
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...24745_193682663977349_1443406_940455562_n.jpg
> 
> It was obvious, but yeah, he is the biggest troll


Thank God. I had the sinking idea that it might be Vince McMahon *shudders*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Just found Jericho in dangerous territory.


----------



## iSmackUdown

*Re: Jeritroll?*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0102/548184/chris-jericho/


----------



## Suckerpunk

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

UK here too. Currently on nightshift but keeping my fingers crossed that work stays quiet and that Sky Go actually works for a change.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Gotta be up at 8am for a dentist appointment in the morning and its already 10 past 1 and im drinking energy drinks.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Old_Skool said:


> Being able to stay up and watch RAW live occasionally (Which i'll be contemplating doing tonight for the first time in MONTHS) is one of those small perks that makes working for yourself completely frigging awesome .


Damn right buddy!! im in the same boat, high 5 for the self employed!


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can not wait! RAW IS JERICHO!


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



hedon182 said:


> cheers man! and ahh fair enough, saw you from yorkshire and thought maybe you went local-ish to Hull Uni, which is where i go!
> and yeah that's the same with me, all past fans but not now a days


yeah i fancied going somewhere far from home ha 
if wrestling comes up they always talk about how shit it is now and how attitude era was awesome , while i agree to an extent i'm like :no: how can you say its shit if you don't watch it , happened other day when playing on wwe 12


----------



## Night King

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Alex said:


> Bizzie Lizzies is nice.


fuck yeah it is


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

*SPOILER ALERT* well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight. *Note, you have to click on the URL to see it, not copy and paste it*

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...40455562_n.jpg

This photo was taken earlier today at the airport, where Jericho apparently distanced himself from the other WWE wrestlers in order to not make any other suspicions.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Why 1.2.2012 Mystery Man is Chris Jericho (In depth analysis of every promo, worth a read)


----------



## Antalgic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Can ne1 pm me a link for raw tonight


----------



## Mouzer

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Wwe certainly got the hype machine flowing,cant wait for RAW IS JERICHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Antalgic said:


> Can ne1 pm me a link for raw tonight


NO ASKING FOR STREAMS ITS A BANNABLE THINGIE


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

36 mins away !!


----------



## abrown83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Does anyone else think it is fairly obvious that Brodus Clay will be Jericho's crony?

Why else hold the debut?

Seems like a standard WWE story line.

Jericho comes back.
Clay is his crony.
Clay attacks CM Punk, while Jericho avoids Punk's beatdowns.
Clay helps Jericho win Rumble.
Punk v Jericho at Wrestlemania. (Jericho wins)
Jericho gets cocky, gives Clay no respect.
Clay has face turn at SummerSlam.


....you're welcome!


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



abrown83 said:


> Does anyone else think it is fairly obvious that Brodus Clay will be Jericho's crony?
> 
> Why else hold the debut?
> 
> Seems like a standard WWE story line.
> 
> Jericho comes back.
> Clay is his crony.
> Clay attacks CM Punk, while Jericho avoids Punk's beatdowns.
> Clay helps Jericho win Rumble.
> Punk v Jericho at Wrestlemania. (Jericho wins)
> Jericho gets cocky, gives Clay no respect.
> Clay has face turn at SummerSlam.
> 
> 
> ....you're welcome!


So who's the girl then?


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

why do i have a feeling that we are all miles of the nail when it comes to who the promo is for, why have i just had a thought that the return figure could be bill golgberg. the man to believe his the man to end the streak just a thought


----------



## Castor Troy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



SteenIsGod said:


> People in the UK, You have No Balls if you don't stay up, JK.
> 
> I live in the US so lucky me!



I live in the UK, I have to go to work in 6 hours

And Im here, ready for raw, with my balls firmly intact

break the walls dowwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Raw is going to get good ratings tonight. I wouldn't miss this episode for anything


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

You think you know me... break the walls down.


----------



## abrown83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TheGoat said:


> So who's the girl then?



Jericho (classic kind of Jericho thing to do)

Jericho would totally be okay with letting himself be portrayed as the girl. Remember the girl is the one in charge, she seems to be tutoring the boy.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



abrown83 said:


> Why else hold the debut?


Maybe because Clay announced he was going to debut on Raw on Twitter instead of it being a surprise and WWE punished him for it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

just finished the exorcist 
27min to go


----------



## truk83

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

If it's Jericho then what a shame. You can't top his original WWE(f) debut from when he first came in to the company, which was in Chicago. The WWE was just in Chicago, and they missed the chance to debut him in Punk's hometown, Jericho's first Raw debut, and obviously if these two men are going to feud last week would have made more sense. Creative team is just flat out horrible. Don't tell me it would be to obvious, because tonight's Y2J return is way more obvious.:no:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



ChainGang Saluter said:


> *SPOILER ALERT* well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight. *Note, you have to click on the URL to see it, not copy and paste it*
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was taken earlier today at the airport, where Jericho apparently distanced himself from the other WWE wrestlers in order to not make any other suspicions.


access denied...fix the URL, make it a bitly url.


----------



## hedon182

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Aegon Targaryen said:


> yeah i fancied going somewhere far from home ha
> if wrestling comes up they always talk about how shit it is now and how attitude era was awesome , while i agree to an extent i'm like :no: how can you say its shit if you don't watch it , happened other day when playing on wwe 12


haha fair enough, i just wanted to stay here because of the footy ha
and yeah true, they always talk of the rock, austin been awesome and the 'new guys' suck!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

AHHHHHHHHHH I CANT WAIT


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

sorry, ignore this


----------



## Peapod

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I never understand these idiots asking for raw streams, google it there are literally hundreds. RAW IS JERICHO!!!


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Is this gonna be the official Raw thread?


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Brown Hippy said:


> Does Raw start in 10 minutes or an hour and ten minutes?
> 
> (I live in Arizona, dumbass mountain time)
> (I watch on a stream)


Just 15 minutes left now.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Peapod said:


> I never understand these idiots asking for raw streams, google it there are literally hundreds. RAW IS JERICHO!!!


STREAM IS JERICHO!



LOL!


----------



## TrevorLC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I am in Canada and there is a 15 min delay here... I will not come in here and refresh as I want to be surprised lol. Cya after raw!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"Welcome to, RAW...IS...JERICHO!" *megapop*.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Jeff hardy is going to make his return tonight, i can tell. Whenever he is high, the promos run through his mind. 

WE as viewers are experiencing his Jeff Hardy's mind.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



TrevorLC said:


> I am in Canada and there is a 15 min delay here... I will not come in here and refresh as I want to be surprised lol. Cya after raw!


Same here. During Raw it seems as everyone on here sees what I am seeing about 10 minutes ahead of me. So once it starts I wont be on here till after the surprise is revealed.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



FingazMc said:


> Is this gonna be the official Raw thread?


No. The official Raw thread is located here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/594094-raw-1-2-12-begins-thread.html


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Punkholic said:


> No. The official Raw thread is located here:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/594094-raw-1-2-12-begins-thread.html


Thanks mate


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

"It will be the end of the world as you know it."

YES!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

HERE WE GOOOOOO


----------



## bboy

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

anyone think it's triple h coming back to get back control off wwe

laurantius v triple h


----------



## Yankees4Life

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

WOW....this is going to be good.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Get ready for a disappointment guys.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



Yankees4Life said:


> WOW....this is going to be good.


I certainly can't wait to see the reactions of some users :lmao


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Not Y2J then, well, I doubt


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

fuck this company


----------



## TOXiiC

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

And I was right.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

JERICHO


----------



## Mst

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J!


----------



## Wilsonn

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*


----------



## Rop3

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It wasn't Y2J you dummies. It'll be Taker.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

who the fuck is "she"


----------



## ceeder

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This was a disaster.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Don't you people get it? What the WWE did with Chris Jericho's return tonight was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Thought it was a good return. I can't help but think it was Jericho's idea to go out and do that too. WWE isn't that clever.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Hey Kids, theres a bit of symbolism there in the ending segment with Cena, Kane and Ryder; Cena will eventually end up getting "dragged" down there and it will be a different Cena who comes out. A heel Cena.


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

lol that was terrible, now i remember why i don't watch this crap anymore.


----------



## Hemen

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

What the hell was the end? awesome that Jericho returned. WTF. WWE still pg? Fuck WWE and pg. Chris Jericho will destroy PG!

And to everyone that enjoyed tonights show ; FUCK YOU TOO.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

JERICHO TROLLED us all. He was always gonna be the man coming back, but that, that was fucking lame. 

Heel tendencies? Why didnt he return later in the show and attack someone, as I thought? AWESOME RETURN, CRAZY POP, but the dropping the mic confused me.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

The return went from awesome, to horrible, back round to awesome and it ended as fucking amazing.


----------



## Heel

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

None of you can see what Y2J was obviously doing and it's hilarious.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

It's simple. WWE has to build this to Wrestlemania, and it's obvious we're getting Jericho/Punk at Mania. Now, Punk has a match with Ziggler at the Rumble, so Punk can't have two feuds going at once. They weren't going to have Jericho go out there and explain every single thing in one night. From this point on, he's slowly going to be turning heel and thus explaining the promos and his beef with Punk. They have 3 months to build this up, and finally, fucking FINALLY, WWE are doing it right.


----------



## sillymunkee

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

I really really dont get it but there is a long long time until WM so Ill wait to pass judgement.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## Nocturnal

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Glad I didn't think it was Y2J. Marked the fuck out when he came out. His new character will reveal it's true intentions in time.


----------



## Rua

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

That was the THE MOST what the absolute hilarious fuck moment in ever.

Loved it. I went from disbelief it was him, to disbelief it was Y2J, to happiness it was him anyway, to actual realisation of what was going on.

And I laughed. Oh how I laughed.


----------



## ShortDaddyT

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

This has gotta be an allusion to Punk sucking up to the crowd for the past few months. Mic dropping something to do with pipe bomb? 

Anyway eff it. I was like a kid again when I realized it was Y2J.


----------



## Headliner

Discuss this here.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Sheer and utter brilliance, he trolled them all.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

terrible


----------



## booned

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

What do the video things have to do with Jericho?


----------



## Stad

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Where did all the threads go?


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Punk falling out of the ring did enough damage do leave him layed out for a count out...Ziggler wins...grabs the title and celebrates like he won it even though he didn't....

Jericho returns...walks around and cheers...grabs a mic...drops a mic...walks around some more...leaves...

6 man match starts...Kane doesn't come out...Cena wins...Kane tries to pull Ryder under the ring and rape him...Cena saves him...

Fin?

*WTF?*


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

jericho promo > punks by far


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

garbage


----------



## TJC93

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Intriguing but very poorly done.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

wiping the slate clean eh?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I’m like the only one on this forum or atleast in the minority didn’t give two shits about Chris Jericho return. I really wish he would stay away from WWE cause he did everything there is to do in pro wrestling, he is a future Hall of Famer (a real legit one at that). He serves no real purpose anymore but putting over bland talent like Jack Swagger. I have nothing but respect for Jericho but legends like him and Undertaker need to seriously fuck off WWE television right now. 

One of the worst returns I’ve ever seen in years but I wasn’t too surprised, his last return was a let down and I knew this one was only going to top that one for being shitty.


----------



## spiky3480

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Definitely not getting why he didn't speak at all. IMO, it was very lame...I was expecting more.


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

One word...Lol


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

so yeah he trolled us  
like he said , he will come back if he thinks of something new and he just did that 
Y2JTROLL is king


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

COME ON BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

It fucking sucked. The crowd ruined it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Leads to an obvious heel turn by him, people need to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho to continue this trolling up until the Royal Rumble where he wins and reveals his true colours. 

WWE did a great job with his return imo. It was something different rather that a generic return. You people need to have some patience!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I didn't like it, but I'm willing to see where it goes. I know what effect they're going for, but it's nothing a guy as talented as Jericho can't do on the mic.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Is it just me or is the Raw forum down? 


Anyways, Jericho's return was brilliant.


----------



## RKO696

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

i only have one question. Does the jacket come with battery included?


----------



## Dub

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

The only highlight of the show, the rest was garbage. Its going to be interesting where they go from here.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

So who's he gonna feud with? Punk is facing Ziggler at the Rumble and Cena is tied up with Kane,


----------



## Borias

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Part of me hopes he never comes back, because then I'll never ever get interested in a hype package again.


----------



## WeWantRyder

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

So what is the significance of the girl? Who is she? It clearly said that she beckoned Y2Js appearance. Another week of suspense lies ahead


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Well... it's official. Jericho is the greatest superstar in the history of the WWE.

Not only did he troll everyone to all fuck and show what a master he is as a heel, but through his sheer utter brilliance and his superior DNA he destroyed the entire Raw section.

Let us all bow down now to our computer screen with Jericho's twitter account on it..


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Brilliant on so many levels, patience is virtue.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Absolutely amazing. One last time with the fans before he becomes the ultra heel again.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

What they did was brilliant.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I think the crowd fucked it up they cheered until no end ...some started catching on but the rest were slow on it


----------



## saxplayer9291

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Eh. Im not convinced on a heel turn yet. The fact that he didn't talk (which the old heel Jericho would never give up a chance to talk) means he is a new and evolved character


----------



## Stad

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Great RAW, Jericho is clearly turning heel.

Fuck some people on this forum are stupid, why don't some of you let it actually play out instead of bitching and moaning every week.


----------



## SatanX

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I loved how he trolled everyone and I really liked this RAW.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

End indeed occurred... Chris Jericho ended the IWC Raw section via his massive troll return tonight... bravo


----------



## cena542007

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

What a waste of a month's buildup. They could at least buildup someone who isn't gone by the time Mania is over.


----------



## Ryan Smith

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

What the hell happen to the forums/ threads? 

Only Jericho can crash the internet. LOL


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

It was great,can't wait for next week.
For everyone bitching,he's only just returned,give it some fucking time before you all start bitching.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I figured this place would go crash. 

Y2J = Y2K = End of the world = Internet crash


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

It was good, it legit pissed me off. Nice work Mr. Jericho


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jeritroll strikes again. Honestly people, he did all of that for a reason. Jericho's not an idiot, he's up to something and I'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Izual_Rebirth said:


> It fucking sucked. The crowd ruined it.


How the crowd ruined it? Jericho got one of the best pops of the night.


----------



## Heel

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho was trolling and proving the fans are hypocrites. He mocked the typical returning hero stereotype and went from being a huge face to a massive heel in just a few short minutes. Brilliant.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

WWE has to acknowledge that these kind of promo's are a double-edged sword, over hyping a comeback for a whole segment of yelling and running around the ring for no reason is not good for ratings and actually pisses people off and reflects how bad things are for wrestling and entertainment in general. 

Jericho left the WWE as a Heel and if he came back I didn't expect him to come back as a Face (just look at his tweets before the comeback) so having a whole segment to tease the audience was just a waste of time in my opinion and proves WWE has some serious booking/storyline problems. 

The only thing that worries me is that if ratings actually come down because of this segment, they'll blame it on Punk and that's unfair. 

I feel ashamed of beign a Jericho fan :no: :no: :no:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I understand his whole point in not speaking was to prove how hypocritical the fans are, but the promos didn't match the person returning & I was hoping he would talk and explain the promos because shouldn't the promos give you some kind of insight in his motivation in returning? That was my main problem in his return is that instead of providing a connection between the vids & his return, he just trolled..Felt like they could've used that time better for someone such as Brodus Clay than what they did for Jericho..No need to go all out for THAT


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

One word, brilliance. Everyone was confused and disappointed with what Jericho did tonight, but that was suppose to happen. Mark my words, tonight we didn't see the real Jericho, we saw a watered down one from his previous character. Jericho has epicly trolled us tonight, and trust me, I smell a heel turn coming


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

WhyTrollJ?


----------



## WWE

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I was on another forum just now, and it makes sense..

"_Remember how Jericho was all about "you imbeciles cheer those who pander to the fans" and all that? He hasn't changed. He came out, pandered to the fans, and didn't say anything.* When they finally got tired of the pandering, they booed him. All of that will be brought up next week. How they're hypocrites.*_"

So instead of complaining, wait.

Remember how Kharma broke down in the middle of the ring? everyone was complaining, not willing to wait. But there was a group of people begging them to wait. And what happened? Everything was explained a week later. This is no different


----------



## nba2k10

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I could careless about Y2j returning, with him trolling the fans to be heel. Thsi video was hyped like crazy, only for it to be Jericho. I guess a force means, A person trolling the crowd. It would of been better of being Biker Taker. Kane/Cena had no explanation to it whatsoever. Squash matcheson raw, with a dumb divas match. What a way to kick off the year.


----------



## Sykova

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I loved it really, left me confused but unlike most of you I'm willing to give it time to unfold. Theres more to what he did than just "OMG what a stupid promo." Watch it again, please.


----------



## Crona

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho's jacket > Everything else on RAW.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

btw to those bitching and moaning and complaining... he was obviously mocking the crowd and their cheering... he's going to be a heel... he was trolling the live crowd... get real lol


----------



## CitizenErased

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

It took me a good couple of minutes to realise what hes up to but guys, its Jericho, need I say more? Hes pissed half this forum off without having to say a single word. The whole thing is an obvious play and in its own way it was perfect. Sure it could have been a lot better but this raises lot of questions and on one hand its pissed me off for waiting weeks and weeks for this but its sure as hell intrigued me. We need to see the bigger picture, something huge is coming.


----------



## Striker

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I hate this. Another damn week of waiting.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

WrestlingForum Fears Jericho.

RIP Raw section. Jericho destroyed WrestlingForum, and he didn't even have to say a word.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Q: "How do you manage to get an entire arena plus the IWC faithful to not cheer you upon returning?"
A: "Reverse psychology." 

Do you understand? We have brought this upon ourselves.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Everyone is saying how Jericho should have attacked Punk during the match to gain heat,the thing is if he did that,most people would cheer for him,except the casuals maybe.

That's why he trolled everyone, to gain heat,most people didn't like the way he returned,objective achieved.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

One man cause the raw section too be wiped out from mandkind.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho deserved all those cryptic videos?


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

What's going on?


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I can't wait until he calls everyone parasites again


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

At first I was confused as fuck but knowing how Jericho has been lately ..I complete understand it now and I am pretty sure everyone is all on the same boat

Punk vs. Y2J at WM 28 is going to EPIC!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

lol too many people


----------



## CMojicaAce

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I still think the itBegins promos are for Undertaker.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

i liked it, just wish he wouldve done something.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Fantastic return by Jericho. As I wrote before, he's coming in as a heel and managed to troll every single person in Memphis and get booed at the end of it. He single handedly proved that the WWE Universe are sheep that will cheer and boo on command.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

There was no significance to any of it, just like there was no significance in any of the numbers for his last return (he said so himself in his book) it's all there so the internet watchers can over-analyse everything to the point of insanity, claim they know he's returning but still not be sure until they see him.

That jacket was awesome by the way.


----------



## Rua

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

That. Was. Genius.

I'm going to be laughing myself to sleep.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Probably the only man to be face and heel in the same night without even doing anything.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho turned from beloved face to heel without saying a damn word, and better yet, he got to a lot if the posters and live 'at home' watchers of RAW. The man is a genius, and I am beyond stoked that he is back.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

As of right now, I'd say it was awful. Utterly awful.

An interesting idea, to be sure, but in the end it seems as if the months of promos were all for nothing. I wouldn't be surprised if those promos, the little kids, the quotes, or anything that built up to his return were never mentioned again. I would have been perfectly fine with an Undertaker return, as at least they could've easily tied that one into the promos, but Jericho with his trolling? Not so much.

You know if they had just given him some regular return promos, to have him come out and do what he did would've been fine by me. But they didn't. It's good to see him back, but that was pretty disappointing. And just because his return was different doesn't mean it was any good.

I'll pay big bucks for that light-up jacket of his, though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

We are all parasitical hypocrites.


----------



## Chandler0818

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I can't believe that I skipped the 1st half of the Fiesta Bowl for that...


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Just say it: Jericho is the master.

SHO-NUFF!

But, seriously, anyone remember that this is the "Beginning of the End" (caps added)?

Maybe Jericho's not the only wrestler/other old WWE face returning.......

wk


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

From wwe.com

"Chris Jericho returned
After weeks of cryptic “1-2-12” videos on Raw SuperShow, Chris Jericho made a shocking return and was warmly welcomed by the WWE Universe, greeting some with high-fives at ringside. As he urged them for more cheers, "#Y2J" instantly became the No. 1 worldwide trend on Twitter. But as the Superstar – who was dressed in a dazzling, light-up, blinged out jacket – prolonged his homecoming, the WWE Universe’s chants of “welcome back” soon turned to boos. A smiling Jericho exited without addressing the Memphis crowd, leaving the irritated WWE Universe wondering why he’s back. "


----------



## J-Coke

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

That segment told me A LOT about Jericho's character.
1. Clearly showed he was in it for himself
2. Arrogant as ever because he milked the cheers

Officially he's the biggest troll in wrestling history.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho vs. Punk is going to be one hell of a feud.


----------



## Heel

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



CaptainObvious said:


> Fantastic return by Jericho. As I wrote before, he's coming in as a heel and managed to troll every single person in Memphis and get booed at the end of it. He single handedly proved that the WWE Universe are sheep that will cheer and boo on command.


This ^^


----------



## CitizenErased

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

This is brilliant haha.


----------



## Apollosol

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I thought the Punk vs Ziggler match was botched since they had said the match was for the title but then they acted like that was never the case. WTH? Someone explain.

So I thought the JEricho thing was him buying time because he was originally suppose to interrupt Cm punk....... IDK. Seemed stupid.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Heel said:


> Jericho was trolling and proving the fans are hypocrites. He mocked the typical returning hero stereotype and went from being a huge face to a massive heel in just a few short minutes. Brilliant.


This. Exactly. And it worked better than even he thought it would.


----------



## spiky3480

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Despite not liking his return, it was brilliant...and the fact that I didn;t like makes it all that much better. Looking forward to next week. I do agree, though, that the promos didn't really match the return, but it's too early to complain. Y2J always has crazy twists up his sleeve. Kane/Cena didn't seem to go anywhere...remained stagnant. No Brodus again? That's gotta be frustrating.


----------



## nosnoh

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

the only reason you guys like it is it's because its your internet savior, Y2J. If your turning heel, why not just, turn heel instead of acting like a drunk dumbass? It was boring, I changed the channel half way through. It wasn't a "love to hate" kinda thing, I just wasn't interested. Expected better from him and the wwe. A lot of fans got ripped off at raw for paying to go see that


----------



## Striker

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho is officially one of the top ten trolls to ever appear on my TV.


----------



## Stad

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Chandler0818 said:


> I can't believe that I skipped the 1st half of the Fiesta Bowl for that...


Great 1st post.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

RIP RAW forum. We hardly knew thee. 

<3


----------



## Peep4Christian

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Trumpet Thief said:


> Jericho turned from beloved face to heel without saying a damn word, and better yet, he got to a lot if the posters and live 'at home' watchers of RAW. The man is a genius, and I am beyond stoked that he is back.


This.

I knew there was no way he was going to be a face, I knew he was going to turn heel. Those videos are way too heelish for him to be a face, and Im sure that next week we'll get an explanation and we'll see the Jericho that these videos have been highlighting, not the Jericho we saw tonight.


----------



## LBGetBack

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Bunch of crybabies who refuse to do any thinking and need to be spoonfed everything.

Obviously there is a very good reason why Y2J returned like that. And that was a unique return.

I think it became pretty clear that they did it that way to get him booed and to go heel. Slowly you started to hear some boos as he just kept doing the same thing. IMO he also had a slightly "off" expression even when he was smiling. I'm interested to see where he takes this. He will definitely be heel though, and if they just had him do a promo he would've gotten a bunch of cheers even if he said heelish stuff. Its hard to bring a major veteran star back as a heel. At the beginning they always get cheered. Jericho always does a great job of turning heel....I can't wait to see him do it.


----------



## heyimthemiz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho is king 
WHY? YEAH HERE LOOK AT THE CAPS THEN LOOK DOWN 

so yeah he trolled us 
like he said , he will come back if he thinks of something new and he just did that 
Y2JTROLL is king


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Chris Jericho is the only superstar to troll both casuals and hardcore fans. The guy is a genius and we are all parasites.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

All the marks saying jerichos promo was better than Punks :lmao
Stop fooling yourselves and trying to sound cool . 


He ended up getting heat on his return , something that nobody has been able to do before .
But to say it was good is idiotic and proves you will eat the shit they put down your throats . 

Nobody is meant to be happy with the return of jericho , that is the point . Yet some of the people on here still wont get off his dick even though he is basically trying to pry them off silently with a cro bar . 

It was a disapointment for a reason , to turn him heel . I can see him turning up on smackdown and taking a shit on the ramp and people on here will still call it an "epic" promo .


----------



## hassassin

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

The build-up and entrance was good but he overdid did it a bonafide troll. It was really shit but I suppose that was his intention, the It Begins promo's don't suit him tbh.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

TROLL Y2J > No Country for Old Man Y2J


----------



## Hazart

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Jericho's return bombed. possibly the Most horrible return ever.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Ok. For the people who are saying it is obvious that Jericho was trolling and will eventually turn heel- no shit. Those promos were not meant for a bubbly face return which makes the execution even that much worse. Why in the world should I get excited over his return and his lulz trolling as a face when the promos already told me what to expect?


----------



## WWE

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Cycloneon said:


> I was on another forum just now, and it makes sense..
> 
> "_Remember how Jericho was all about "you imbeciles cheer those who pander to the fans" and all that? He hasn't changed. He came out, pandered to the fans, and didn't say anything.* When they finally got tired of the pandering, they booed him. All of that will be brought up next week. How they're hypocrites.*_"
> 
> So instead of complaining, wait.
> 
> Remember how Kharma broke down in the middle of the ring? everyone was complaining, not willing to wait. But there was a group of people begging them to wait. And what happened? Everything was explained a week later. This is no different




I'm gonna keep on quoting this because I cant put it in my sig currently. People need to shut the fuck up and have patience. You witnessed a great heel at work people


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Well, if he was trying to piss off the fan and make them look like idiots he did it. Other than it was a big fucking letdown.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

It really isn't that hard to figure out. He was proving the crowd are hypocrites by being the stereotype returning face whom got cheered and he over played to the crowd until they started to boo him. However the crowd were so stupid they didn't realise what he was doing and continued to cheer. That return should have ended with him leaving the arena to a mass of heat the likes of which we'd not heard in years but the crowd were so stupid they didn't even realise. Patience people, all will become clear.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Was awesome. works with his persona going into the return and keeps things in the wilderness just like the promos. Haters gonna hate but he is back and the IWC still rage.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

I thought Jericho was pretty hilarious. So over the top with his antics, no way is he staying face. I hope his character continues to be this insanely annoying babyface that just gets booed like crazy.


----------



## RKO_THUG

I never booed him at all though. 

Y2J, best heel of all time?


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



nosnoh said:


> the only reason you guys like it is it's because its your internet savior, Y2J. If your turning heel, why not just, turn heel instead of acting like a drunk dumbass? It was boring, I changed the channel half way through. It wasn't a "love to hate" kinda thing, I just wasn't interested. Expected better from him and the wwe. A lot of fans got ripped off at raw for paying to go see that


Because what he is doing is unique? Not your average, generic heel turn.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:lmao at Jericho destroying the Raw section


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Boonage McBoon said:


> What do the video things have to do with Jericho?


they had nothing to do with him but yet it was Jericho.


----------



## TheVoiceless

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> :lmao at Jericho destroying the Raw section


Ultimate troll


----------



## TJC93

I'd laugh if we just never saw him again


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman

The return was fine I suppose. On a side note, I hope that I live long enough to see the words troll and trolling fade off into obscurity. I am so fucking tired of hearing that shit.


----------



## Hardwire

Kane > Jericho


----------



## Demandred

At least he looked excited to be back. Bad as it was. Should have just come out as heel from the beginning. But...as long as we end up with Punk/Jericho at WM then I am happy.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



3ggyz said:


> WWE has to acknowledge that these kind of promo's are a double-edged sword, over hyping a comeback for a whole segment of yelling and running around the ring for no reason is not good for ratings and actually pisses people off and reflects how bad things are for wrestling and entertainment in general.
> 
> Jericho left the WWE as a Heel and if he came back I didn't expect him to come back as a Face (just look at his tweets before the comeback) so having a whole segment to tease the audience was just a waste of time in my opinion and proves WWE has some serious booking/storyline problems.
> 
> The only thing that worries me is that if ratings actually come down because of this segment, they'll blame it on Punk and that's unfair.
> 
> I feel ashamed of beign a Jericho fan :no: :no: :no:


So in a show filled with pointless Cena segments showing no character development (coming from a Cena fan), and absolutely pointless diva segments, and random Sheamus squashes (coming from a sort of Sheamus fan) to shitty match after shitty segment after shitty match, you are mad that Jericho returned, and in the span of 10 minutes, went from ultra face to heel without doing anything, and at the same time, doing it in a way that has basically never been done before? Are you sure you ever were a Jericho fan?


----------



## Hazart

WWE knew Jericho's return would bomb so they decided to go the heel route huh? really clever.


----------



## Ryan93

I'm excited to see how this goes either way..

He can bring back the "Honest Man" gimmick, and talk about how the crowd cheered him on his return after how they vilified and chastised him the last time he tried to save them, making them hypocrites, parasites and sycophants ect..

I'd prefer him as the heel Y2J though.. He came across as a douchebag the way he paraded around tonight, and I'd love him to bring back his heel rockstar gimmick.. He can play up how he doesn't need the WWE to be successful(Dancing and the Stars, Fozzy) and he can walk around as a condescending snob that thinks he's bigger than the business(basically I want Jericho's version of Hollywood Rock), and how he's only returned to reclaim his championship and title of "best in the world" that has been stolen from him by a guy who look's like he's homeless.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

He did leave as a heel, but Memphis forgot apparently.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Not what I would've book & overall a very underwhelming Raw.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

I think I get it: THE END BEGINS - is the end of the Y2J character for good. Next week he will do something shocking.


----------



## Dub

Hazart said:


> WWE knew Jericho's return would bomb so they decided to go the heel route huh? really clever.


He left as a heel.


----------



## Svart

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



CaptainObvious said:


> Fantastic return by Jericho. As I wrote before, he's coming in as a heel and managed to troll every single person in Memphis and get booed at the end of it. He single handedly proved that the WWE Universe are sheep that will cheer and boo on command.


Thank you. At least some people here can exercise their brains for once.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Marked for his return, cringed for the constant crowed control (LOL) then LAUGHED MY ASS OFF when he left while getting some slight boos, and just walked off. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly. And it worked better than even he thought it would.


Indeed.

Except it could've done without all those promos hyping up nothing, and that will most likely never be mentioned again.

RAW was fine I suppose, although I'm disappointed I left Skyrim for this. Some good/decent matches, the promos were fine... I don't know, I feel as if there just isn't any fire behind any feuds again, as I felt sometime last year. At least Kane and Cena are doing something different, and I wasn't really bothered by the ending either: Kane and Taker have always done weird and corny things, but they've been able to get away with it imo. I'm not sure what the point of skipping the match just to rip open the ring was as far as Kane is concerned, but...


----------



## criipsii

So does this mean he is back doing matches every week or is he just going to spend all his time trolling everyone?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Best in the business.


----------



## No_Balls_Vince

Damn son, I missed it. 
Hopefully a video of it will be uploaded soon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

He was supposed to be booed resoundingly, thats why he was out there so long, didn't happen because he's Chris Fucking Jericho and he's one of the greatest ever just ASK HIM! on twitter, i'm sure he'd tell you all about it.


----------



## Kiz

have some bloody patience. wwe wouldnt waste all that time building up the end of the world to have him do nothing.


----------



## METTY

- The Rock wrote to Chris Jericho on Twitter tonight after his return on RAW and hinted that the two may be working together soon. He wrote:
“@IAmJericho Helluva kick ass return. Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun w you. #MongooseVsFuckFaceJones”


----------



## suspect-aus

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

where the fuck was brodus clay 

and for what could have been an epic raw it was fairly predictable


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Y2J wants to do something new.

My guess is he wants to be HATED by everybody...marks, smarks, iwc - the whole kit and kaboodle.

he wants us all to despise him and he will stop at nothing to achieve that. like the old days were it was unsafe for a heel to almost work a territory.

if that is the case, I am all for it - he can do it


----------



## -SAW-

lol Jericho broke the RAW section.

But, I like where this is going. The whole hypocrite idea is a good one, since it's something different. The flashy coat was...interesting. I'll definitely be watching next week.



No_Balls_Vince said:


> Damn son, I missed it.
> Hopefully a video of it will be uploaded soon.


----------



## Hazart

Wrestling > Cena said:


> He left as a heel.


So? 

Heels have left injured to return as a face. It has happened before.


----------



## Rocky Mark

seriously , this is the greatest site in the world 

they actually shut down the entire section just because of this , LMFAO as i type :lmao


----------



## hassassin

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



nosnoh said:


> the only reason you guys like it is it's because its your internet savior, Y2J. If your turning heel, why not just, turn heel instead of acting like a drunk dumbass? It was boring, I changed the channel half way through. It wasn't a "love to hate" kinda thing, I just wasn't interested. Expected better from him and the wwe. A lot of fans got ripped off at raw for paying to go see that


I somewhat agree, people see something extraordinary in Jericho. I don't share their sentiments, he's a great wrestler but nowhere near as exciting as he's made out to be tbh. I'd say the same about Ziggler, he's adored on the Internet but I think a lot of his praise is based on personal bias.


----------



## Booze

It was 'interesting' - my opinion on it will depend on what happens next week. It's great that he's a heel though, because now he can work with Punk.

Bad news is he'll probably job to Cena and HHH within the next 3 months.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

I can't overstate how brilliant that return was. He just owned the whole crowd, and these forums. Damnit Chris Jericho is a boss


----------



## TheBusiness

Ran around for 10 mins getting decent pops throughout, whilst in the process setting up a heel turn. What a fucking master troll!!

At first i felt underwhelmed but reflecting on it im very happy with how it ended up


----------



## WWE

I was on another forum just now, and it makes sense..

"Remember how Jericho was all about "you imbeciles cheer those who pander to the fans" and all that? He hasn't changed. He came out, pandered to the fans, and didn't say anything. When they finally got tired of the pandering, they booed him. All of that will be brought up next week. How they're hypocrites."

So instead of complaining, wait.

Remember how Kharma broke down in the middle of the ring? everyone was complaining, not willing to wait. But there was a group of people begging them to wait. And what happened? Everything was explained a week later. This is no different


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Loved the Y2J What Y2J What Chant.

This is going to be great.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Absolutely superb.

He came out, to be fair, it looked like he could be face but then it came quite clear he was absolutely trolling and EVENTUALLY most of the fans in the crowd finally got it. Would of been good to hear him again though, I thought he was going to suddenly turn his smile into a more serious demeanor and tell them all to shut the hell up. 

But what it's done is left some unanswered questions in my opinion. The girl? The basketball? What is the video about? the trolly? Is it just a video made because Jericho KNEW we'd all over analyze the video and get our hopes high high high that it's something HUUUUGE? I'll definitely be tuning in next week to see whats going on, I mean is he coming for Punk? You'd think so, but where does that then leave Ziggler? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Bishop54

Maybe he's playing a Antichrist type role perhaps. The Antichrist is supposed to be super charasmatic and people will follow his every word. I wonder if that's where they're going with this.


----------



## Dark Storm

Hilarious, laughed my hole off start to finish.

Absolute master at fucking with people.


----------



## No_Balls_Vince

Kiz said:


> have some bloody patience. wwe wouldnt waste all that time building up the end of the world to have him do nothing.


Lol have you actually watched WWE in the last few years?
*_Cough_* RAW GM *_cough_*


----------



## Mike`

Jericho returning and doing nothing at all except waste time made more of us hate him than a promo by him ever would of.

Not sure about the videos.. Creepy and dark, and Jericho comes back smiling? They need to explain something next week.


----------



## Hazart

No_Balls_Vince said:


> Damn son, I missed it.
> Hopefully a video of it will be uploaded soon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Hazart said:


> WWE knew Jericho's return would bomb so they decided to go the heel route huh? really clever.


How did he bomb? he got pop of the night by a mile and then managed to turn that into booes without saying a single word (into the microphone) who else in the WWE can do that?


----------



## Theproof

How exactly did his return bomb? Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Just watch him start putting on shitty matches on purpose so he can get heat from the IWC.


----------



## J-Coke

That grin on his face leads to heat. Just look at Rocky Maivia. Next week, Jericho should stand in the ring awkwardly without the pandering and I'll guarantee you he will get so much heat.


----------



## 37mm

That was truly incredible, which I was not expecting it to be at all. I'm not a Jericho nuthugger, but that was awesome.


----------



## Riddle101

I haven't seen it yet. But my friend told me, he was in the ring for 10 mins or something, and didn't say a word and then left. Haha, Jeritrolled or what?

Great that he's back, but the all the speculation on here kind've ruined it because we all knew it was him.


----------



## mdking1010

this is why all story lines are rushed. the fans, the iwc has nooo patience. theres no anticipation. most of you want everything now now now, and well you get it and its all said and done you complain. this return is epic. he continuously changes the game. he does things no one else can. without even speaking!!! he's obviously mocking all of us and by people complaining its working !! you all cant just wait things out. tune in next week to find out why, or the following week, or whenever


----------



## itssoeasy23

I just think that the whole "End of the World" thing doesn't match at all to Jericho's return. It's like watching a ghost movie, then it end's up the ghost was Barney and he just want's a hug. 

"Come on baby! The world's ending, let's party! Yeeeaaahh!" 

The video's didn't really match his return, it's obvious he was trolling with his reaction, and we'll have to wait until next week to see where this goes.


----------



## BK Festivus

Jericho reached Andy Kaufman level in trolling tonight.


----------



## shazzaTPM

My problem is that if Jericho is turning heel (which I think he is), then he'll start getting cheers. It seems to be a heel, you have to say the truth and the crowd get swept up in that -- even if it is attacking them. If it's a feud with CM Punk, then it will be a reverse role where Jericho is stating the truth and CM Punk is not.


----------



## Suckerpunk

Jericho is an evil genius. I'd put money on the fact that whole thing was his idea.


----------



## Moustache

I would love to see Jericho pull this kind of thing every week until the Rumble, fucking with the crowd and not actually cutting a promo.


----------



## adil_909

i have a theory tying the videos in with the return. what if the videos were jerichos way to taunt taker, and since he is going with this personna that everyone is a hypocrite and cheers faces when they return, it fits. he is either saying with the vids that oh, you expected taker but got me, or he is mocking taker for making over the top return videos, and possibly setting up a feud at mania?


----------



## Stone Hot

Why are people pissed about his return. The crowed was probably booing because they didnt want him to leave. Nothing wwe does make you guys happy. What will make u guys happy? god just be glad hes back instead of finding every way to shit on it


----------



## alliance

JERICHO IS BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

jericho came back as a face, but something tells me next week he's gonna tell the universe that they are hypocrites cuz they cheered for him


----------



## Werb-Jericho

best raw episode for a couple of years at least


----------



## The Ice King

That was so much crowd control it's not even funny. Haha.
Loved it so much! Can't wait for him to get on the mic next week!


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

I'm sure its going to go somewhere. I was worried when i seen the shitty jacket and him pandering to the crowd that the old y2j was back,but clearly he's going to heel on the crowd and not be a face.

Still was a bit of a let down,i was hoping he would at least cut a promo and turn heelish during the promo. With that much hype they could of done a bit more in my opinion but i get what they're doing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

This is just amazing lol, but I thought RAW was OK.


----------



## WWE

This is the IWC.

It better be Jericho!


This is the IWC when it is Jericho.

Fuck this shit! He didn't say a word!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

Could it be this? 

This week: Y2J RETURN

Next week: Hypocrites, Parasities suit-wearing Jericho comes out.

Third week: Something different.


----------



## No_Balls_Vince

Hazart said:


>


Thank you kindly sir.
Also to the other poster who posted the vid!


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

his pop wasnt as big as dwaynes tho


----------



## Rua

...and you'll tune in next week.

I hope he does it again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I know every post I've made since the Raw forum died has been about how amazing Jericho is that he managed to be the cause of that, but here's basically what was going through my head during that whole segment:

(First when the final promo started)










Then when Jericho came out...










And finally when he left...










Simply put, Jericho is a master of the heel craft. He was going to get cheered no matter what, so he played to that, and he'll use this as a whole load of fuel to shoot out against the fans and will be an amazing heel again. 











Though WWE will probably fuck this up somehow...


----------



## greaz taker!

That was so awful..that it was brilliant!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

The fact people accept this atrocity is why it will continue to happen.

Most of you(including myself) spent a long time looking into these videos and effort all for something with no reward. An empty return filled with no thought except to piss all of us off.

I guess i'll value my time much more wiser and say to hell with any of their mystery video packages. I got trolled I admit it but I just can't stand how utterly horrific that return was.


----------



## The Ice King

Jericho single handily destroyed the whole RAW Section of this forum. 
It's just gone! :lmao:lmao:lmao that's power right dere!
Wow! :lmao


----------



## RKO_THUG

Yeah just walk out and don't say anything a whole month and then win the rumble?


----------



## Ekaf

To all who are disappointed just because the videos don't match with the return. That's the whole point, Jericho absolutely trolled the whole lot of you. The IWC was over analysing those videos, expecting them to mean something. But to your surprise, all that was revealed was an ecstatic Jericho. He pretty much laughed in your faces. 

Jeritroll. Nuff said.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

AZtheLegendKiller said:


> Could it be this?
> 
> This week: Y2J RETURN
> 
> Next week: Hypocrites, Parasities suit-wearing Jericho comes out.
> 
> Third week: Something different.


exactly ^ 

unless they take the belt off punk


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Trumpet Thief said:


> So in a show filled with pointless Cena segments showing no character development (coming from a Cena fan), and absolutely pointless diva segments, and random Sheamus squashes (coming from a sort of Sheamus fan) to shitty match after shitty segment after shitty match, you are mad that Jericho returned, and in the span of 10 minutes, went from ultra face to heel without doing anything, and at the same time, doing it in a way that has basically never been done before? Are you sure you ever were a Jericho fan?


I understand that he did it to prove fans are hypocrites, but the thing is he left as a heel and for those kind of promos I expected more of WWE. I agree that the whole show was a disaster and that Jericho segment was just the icing on the cake. The only good thing about the show was Johhny Ace's trolling on Punk and Truth attacking Miz. 

Unfortunatetly that kind of heat is what keeps most fans come for more week after week... Let's hope those 2 months worth of promo get explained.


----------



## El Dandy




----------



## Teh_TaKeR

I laughed when the crowd started to boo him as he smiled and walked off. Jeritroll at his finest!


----------



## TheVoiceless

Obis said:


> I know every post I've made since the Raw forum died has been about how amazing Jericho is that he managed to be the cause of that, but here's basically what was going through my head during that whole segment:
> 
> (First when the final promo started)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when Jericho came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally when he left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, Jericho is a master of the heel craft. He was going to get cheered no matter what, so he played to that, and he'll use this as a whole load of fuel to shoot out against the fans and will be an amazing heel again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though WWE will probably fuck this up somehow...


 Bravo


----------



## indeeditsme

Obis said:


> I know every post I've made since the Raw forum died has been about how amazing Jericho is that he managed to be the cause of that, but here's basically what was going through my head during that whole segment:
> 
> (First when the final promo started)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when Jericho came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then when he kept pandering to the crowd and saying nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally when he left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply put, Jericho is a master of the heel craft. He was going to get cheered no matter what, so he played to that, and he'll use this as a whole load of fuel to shoot out against the fans and will be an amazing heel again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though WWE will probably fuck this up somehow...


This X 10. It left me with a wtf moment.


----------



## Heel

Ekaf said:


> To all who are disappointed just because the videos don't match with the return. That's the whole point, Jericho absolutely trolled the whole lot of you. The IWC was over analysing those videos, expecting them to mean something. But to your surprise, all that was revealed was an ecstatic Jericho. He pretty much laughed in your faces.
> 
> Jeritroll. Nuff said.


^ This guy knows what's going on.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

right now you cant say whther this was good or bad because its all going to depend on the fallout. so ill be patient which is hard to do around here and see how it plays out. i am expecting a whole new character from jericho not the one he left with for 2 reasons.

the videos show a much darker person then his previous character. also, jericho said if he comes back it would be something new. so wtvr it is that his character is going to be , i expect a much darker heel persona


----------



## TAR

Fuck yeah whos up for CM Punk Best in the World vs Jericho Best in the World at what he does?
Wrestlemania


----------



## iamloco724

anyone that doesnt get what happened isnt a fan he gave a visual example of what he was saying all the time on his last run that the people will cheer anyone that panders to them hence the people being hypocritic parasites


----------



## starship.paint

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> The fact people accept this atrocity is why it will continue to happen.
> 
> Most of you(including myself) spent a long time looking into these videos and effort all for something with no reward. An empty return filled with no thought except to piss all of us off.
> 
> I guess i'll value my time much more wiser and say to hell with any of their mystery video packages. I got trolled I admit it but I just can't stand how utterly horrific that return was.


dude. Not everything needs to be explained instantly. _Be patient._


----------



## TheBusiness

Rua said:


> ...and you'll tune in next week.
> 
> I hope he does it again.


Haha id laugh my ass off, just do it for like 5 weeks until someone comes out and confronts him. Why not its Y2 f'n J


----------



## Striker

Jericho to VS Taker. Calling it.


----------



## Stad

No_Balls_Vince said:


> Damn son, I missed it.
> Hopefully a video of it will be uploaded soon.


----------



## Stone Hot

he got booed for only like 30 sec and i only believe it was because he didnt cut a promo but so what hes back and better than ever


----------



## Trumpet Thief

For anyone (besides someone who already has a huge bias against Jericho) who got annoyed by the end of the promo, I want you to do something. I want you to watch the beginning of Jericho's return, and I want you to honestly remember your reaction when he came out. Then, I want you to go to the end, and honestly recount your reaction for that. If it went from liking him to getting ticked off, he did his job, and he did it amazingly.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

Jericho trolled everyone and most of us on here find it funny..but thats not exactly great for business or interest in the show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

i still have a hard time making a connection between jericho and the dark videos...im glad he's back, but christ I cant put 2 and 2 together here.


----------



## Camoron

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



WeWantRyder said:


> So what is the significance of the girl? Who is she? It clearly said that she beckoned Y2Js appearance. Another week of suspense lies ahead


She's nobody. She was just a character in a hype video. All of the cryptic messages in the videos were pure bullshit. I've been saying it all along: it's Jericho, the girl means nothing, end of story.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

It seems that only a few truly understand what they witnessed tonight. Tonight was in fact just the BEGINNING of the END. A few here have eluded to the reasoning behind Jericho's actions tonight, and how the story will unfold in the coming weeks. I do believe that we will (eventually) find out the connection between Jericho and the videos. I don't think they'll just ignore the videos and pretend they were never shown. This angle has been planned well in advance and I fully expect things will all become clear in due time. Patience, everyone. Patience.


----------



## MJG93

Human Nature said:


> Jericho single handily destroyed the whole RAW Section of this forum.
> It's just gone! :lmao:lmao:lmao that's power right dere!
> Wow! :lmao


Only a troll master can do that! My access to the forums is just now working, and this was my first day in the forums. Good day to join.


----------



## CaptainObvious

Trumpet Thief said:


> For anyone (besides someone who already has a huge bias against Jericho) who got annoyed by the end of the promo, I want you to do something. I want you to watch the beginning of Jericho's return, and I want you to honestly remember your reaction when he came out. Then, I want you to go to the end, and honestly recount your reaction for that. If it went from liking him to getting ticked off, he did his job, and he did it amazingly.


This. Exactly.

Those that said his return was terrible, that was the point. He didn't have a return. He didn't do anything but mock the people who were waiting for him. He collectively did an FU to the audience for waiting for something that he found meaningless. There was so much depth to the promo that it was astonishing, especially considering he said nothing.

He is a master at being a heel. Very few can do this.


----------



## RKO_THUG

There prolly is a meaning with the girl considering Y2J hasn't even said anything yet.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**

Just rename the RAW section the "RAW IS JERICHO" section.


----------



## shaunwwe

I feel reassured that they aren't just going to sweep the significance of the 1/2/12 promos after reading http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos. Seems it was chris crossed out and seems they did make an effort with speaking patterns


----------



## Stone Hot

Trumpet Thief said:


> For anyone (besides someone who already has a huge bias against Jericho) who got annoyed by the end of the promo, I want you to do something. I want you to watch the beginning of Jericho's return, and I want you to honestly remember your reaction when he came out. Then, I want you to go to the end, and honestly recount your reaction for that. If it went from liking him to getting ticked off, he did his job, and he did it amazingly.


agree 100% thank you


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Jericho Punk Mania maybe not for the title tho who thinks? coming back to take whats his "at being the best in the world" not the wwe title what u guys think


----------



## Magic

pretty sure the videos were just mocking the Undertake return packages.


----------



## -XERO-

His return was expected.

The way he left the ring was expected.


But I am glad to see him back.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

RKO_THUG said:


> There prolly is a meaning with the girl considering Y2J hasn't even said anything yet.


well u saw the last promo it clearly said he is here not they are here


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Epic "promo". He went from a HUGE face to a heel...and he didn't say a word. Fantastic, couldn't have been done better IMO.


----------



## shazzaTPM

End of the world.............. wide web (IWC) as we know it.


----------



## jaybyrd18

Jericho looks to be in better shape than during all of his last run in the WWE. Looks like he's ready to put on a show.


----------



## aftersh0ck

Okay, obviously.. "she" is the title belt. The title has called his name and he's come back to claim what is his. (TITLE)


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Camoron said:


> She's nobody. She was just a character in a hype video. All of the cryptic messages in the videos were pure bullshit. I've been saying it all along: it's Jericho, the girl means nothing, end of story.


The Girl is CM PUNK


----------



## spiky3480

Jericho/Punk at Mania would be epic...that's a feud worth watching... master of the pipe bomb vs. a master manipulator. Although, his promo videos could just be mocking the Undertaker. Just a thought.

If you marked out when his jacket lit up, and then threw the remote into the TV when he walked out without talking, then he did his job, and very well...enough said...looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

Chris Jericho is the best in the world, i dont need to say anything else, you can say that he is not that great, but he IS that great and even more, it begins, look within, control, prophetless, its all connected, the return has just begun.
I admit that i was trolled, but how can anyone not appreciate this epic return?


----------



## Apokolips

Worst return of all time imo WWE dropped to ball BIG on this one, I didn't get it at all i just felt bored and let down, Maybe it's time to give WWE a miss for a while cause the fast few months has totally pushed me away from the product.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

shaunwwe said:


> I feel reassured that they aren't just going to sweep the significance of the 1/2/12 promos after reading http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos. Seems it was chris crossed out and seems they did make an effort with speaking patterns


exactly. the notebook crossing out of chris is the whole point here.......he is not coming back as jericho . hes coming back as someone else , someone we have never seen before but for all intents and purposes the chris jericho we all knew is dead. 

that was the point of the videos , and tonight was the start of it playing out probably over the next few weeks/ months.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

do they take the title off punk tho due to the low ratings and yes the cena stuff is pointless hes not becoming a heel


----------



## Mr_BB

when the lights when out I was really hoping to hear ABS the undertaker seen it was y2 jackoff turned the channel


----------



## Peapod

Apokolips said:


> Worst return of all time imo WWE dropped to ball BIG on this one, I didn't get it at all i just felt bored and let down, Maybe it's time to give WWE a miss for a while cause the fast few months has totally pushed me away from the product.


Your reaction is exactly what they/Jericho was intending to do. Patience.


----------



## ABANDALHO

jericho will save us as a heel, probably the only reason i'll have to watch raw again, I marked out for punk since summerslam, but they dropped an epic storyline with PUNK.

but i know, i JUST KNOW, CHRIS JERICHO WILL SAVE US from boring mondays, week after week.

JERICHO = BEST HEEL EVER;BEST TROLL EVER;BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT HE DOES


----------



## dan the marino

I think what most people are disappointed not because Jericho stayed silent, but the fact that all those video packages were basically for nothing, as it seems Jericho will play the same character he did before. The little girl, the little boy, the basketball, the end of the world, what did it all mean? Will it ever be explained? Next week? The week after? I would be surprised, as it seems the whole point of his return was just to troll everybody, but I would also take back what I've said.


----------



## Cynic

Jericho was brilliant. If you don't see why, you completely missed the point of what he was doing. At first I couldn't believe he'd become back as a babyface, but by the end of the segment it all made sense. He knew the only way to make people boo him was to purposely bore them shitless; it was Mick Foley's ECW protest of the early 90's all over again.

Clearly Jericho's gimmick is meant to be a heel mockery of his Y2J gimmick. I can't wait to see where he takes it. It was just terrific psychology. Jericho trolled everyone so bad he even has the internet fans pissed off, which was no doubt entirely the point. Just fantastic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fuck the Jericho haters, he is awesome, and his jacket > you and everything you own.


----------



## MoneyClip

The only thing better than Y2J's trolling is DAT JACKET!! I fucking want that jacket!


----------



## Striker

aftersh0ck said:


> Okay, obviously.. "she" is the title belt. The title has called his name and he's come back to claim what is his. (TITLE)


This makes sense.

And everyone, watch the videos again. The more I watch the more I see Jericho as an Anit Christ.


----------



## Ryan93

So glad Raw has a legit number 1 heel again.

More heat than Miz, Del Rio and Ziggler combined.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Apokolips said:


> Worst return of all time imo WWE dropped to ball BIG on this one, I didn't get it at all i just felt bored and let down, Maybe it's time to give WWE a miss for a while cause the fast few months has totally pushed me away from the product.


Then you just got trolled by Jericho, which is exactly what he wanted.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

RatedR IWC Star said:


> exactly. the notebook crossing out of chris is the whole point here.......he is not coming back as jericho . hes coming back as someone else , someone we have never seen before but for all intents and purposes the chris jericho we all knew is dead.
> 
> that was the point of the videos , and tonight was the start of it playing out probably over the next few weeks/ months.


they had to bring him out as chris jericho but yes i think the chris jericho face loving fan we love is dead its heel the prophet chris jericho i dont think they change the name chris jericho tho


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

His return was brilliant. I'm very excited & intrigued to see where this goes. I'll still mark if he fully shits on everyone.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

#BITW


----------



## Disciple514

The IWC got GOT.


----------



## jaw2929

Fuck that shit. All of this build-up for an extremely under-whelming Jericho return? *YAWN* Horse-shit. Fuck that little cunt, give me Eddie G. or Benoit back from the dead and trade this jerkoff in for one of 'em. 

The GOOD things about RAW? The Bryan/Rhodes and Punk/Ziggler matches. I also like Wade Barrett on the mic, and seeing him steem-roll over Santino was fun. 

Yes, I'm sucked back into the current product after a 2 week hiatus. But it in NO WAY has to do with Kane or Jericho's return.


----------



## SP103

Cynic said:


> Jericho was brilliant. If you don't see why, you completely missed the point of what he was doing. At first I couldn't believe he'd become back as a babyface, but by the end of the segment it all made sense. He knew the only way to make people boo him was to purposely bore them shitless; it was Mick Foley's ECW protest of the early 90's all over again.
> 
> Clearly Jericho's gimmick is meant to be a heel mockery of his Y2J gimmick. I can't wait to see where he takes it. It was just terrific psychology. Jericho trolled everyone so bad he even has the internet fans pissed off, which was no doubt entirely the point. Just fantastic.


Correct.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

Still very mad.


----------



## vanboxmeer

They are already doing this angle with Daniel Bryan. Lazy booking.


----------



## charmed1

It was really bad. If he's coming back as "troll" Jericho I have no interest at all. Trolls suck online I'd rather not watch one in wrestling too.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Catalanotto said:


> Fuck the Jericho haters, he is awesome, and his jacket > you and everything you own.


I'm sorry but I can't do nothing but agree with this post right here!


----------



## cupQuake

Why are some people still trying analyze this? Point blank, Jericho's the greatest troll in the history of mankind. The video's meant nothing, he did a fucking amazing job. I don't know about the end of the world but that clearly was the end of the IWC :lmao:lmao Twas a funny night


----------



## toikar

I sat there so annoyed at why he wasn't saying anything and just trying to hog the time up since I had other work to do.
Instead of finishing up my work, I decided to go on the forums to see what was up.
I got no work done because of this thread.


----------



## drunkinminer

The last few times Jericho came back he came back on his own terms. Stop Bitching and just wait and see where this goes. Because I have a feeling this is going to be Jericho like we've never seen before.

Oh before I forget to all you oiut there (and you know who you are). That were saying it was Taker here's a little something for you.











How it taste.


----------



## NWO Sweet

Jericho is the best. I'm so glad he is back.


----------



## Theproof

Just saw it. That was great but I feel they really missed the chance for some massive heat. Should have turned on the fans right when he picked up the mic and swerved everybody but instead he just walked away which was kinda lame. I still think he'll do something next week that could makeup fro it but it would have been great if he would have done it tonight when he had the crowd in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Apokolips

Peapod said:


> Your reaction is exactly what they/Jericho was intending to do. Patience.


What turn a fan away from the product, People can sugar coat this all they like.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I think people are giving WWE too much credit. They know they'll get ratings boost this week because of the hype and they're probably just trying to carry it over into next week when people will expect Jericho to explain everything.

I don't think it's any kind of masterplan by WWE or Jericho.


----------



## aftersh0ck

More elaborate post from my last: She from the videos is most likely eluding to the title belt. That will set up a great storyline to get into it with CM Punk. They're both good on the mic. Great ratings and they both drop great "pipe-bombs". I wouldn't necessarily say Jericho trolled anyone. I honestly expected him to actually announce the real person returning, that's about as far as I got. I never thought it was Taker. (Side note: I'm hoping they don't rehash the taker/hhh thing again though.) Anyway, in theory, Jericho would have shown up with long hair again if they really wanted to sell the "face" to "heel" character.. even if they had to put extensions in his hair. He may not be the heel everyone is expecting when all is said and done. What's eerie though about the end of the world thing is the "Hell" segment with Kane which could have something to do with the video. And honestly, some people believe and I tend to want to also.. the videos may have nothing to do with Jericho at all and maybe.. he "took the guy out" or some sort to get the "spotlight". Btw, I thought he looked like he was on coke, lol.


----------



## Striker

Jericho just took a shit on the IWC. When is the last time we actually boo'd a heel?


----------



## CaptainObvious

Ryan93 said:


> So glad Raw has a legit number 1 heel again.
> 
> More heat than Miz, Del Rio and Ziggler combined.


This. Exactly. Jericho came back as the #1 heel of the WWE in one promo. Amazing.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

taker will be back soon too.. something tells me to take on triple h


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



HeatWave said:


> I understand his whole point in not speaking was to prove how hypocritical the fans are, but the promos didn't match the person returning & I was hoping he would talk and explain the promos because shouldn't the promos give you some kind of insight in his motivation in returning? That was my main problem in his return is that instead of providing a connection between the vids & his return, he just trolled..Felt like they could've used that time better for someone such as Brodus Clay than what they did for Jericho..No need to go all out for THAT


You... wish it was... Brodus Clay instead of... Chris Jericho? :|

Step away from the Internet and get back in touch with being a fan, just a little.


----------



## Stad

WordsWordsWords said:


> #BITW


Epic.


----------



## Mister Excitement

Jericho trolled the entire crowd and it was fucking brilliant. Looking forward to what they do next week and if we'll ever find out who the she is.


----------



## Cynic

I am phenomenally amused by how many people are complaining that he came out and did nothing.

God, Jericho fucking got EVERYONE. Because THAT WAS THE POINT.

Genius.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

you guys gotta remember jericho has a rock type contract i dont think he'll be at raw everyweek i might be wrong tho


----------



## RKO_THUG

He just be allowed to win the Rumble after this.


----------



## SatanX

WWE you have my 100% attention for next week!! Good job Kane and Y2J!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

Jericho is right their with Charlie Sheen and The Mask and even DeeDee in the level of trollism , successful troll is successful


----------



## TheF1BOB

Everythiing about Jericho tonight was fantastic. The jacket... The promo... just.. EPIC!!!!

Indyy god better takes notes... that's how you cut an EFFECTIVE FUCKING PROMO. 

Jericho smiling and running around like a jackass for 10 minutes > WWE roster


----------



## Kincaid

Nothing irritates me more than self loathing IWC members.

Jericho did not "Troll" anyone you sad little freaks, because in the real world you do not "troll" people. He made the fans mad. Oh man, the best part was King at the end. I was watching it going "Oh, Jericho" and being kinda eh cause he does nothing for me in the rocker persona...then he kept celebrating. Then giving that over the top yelling. Then he goes to the top of the ramp and I'm like "...Does this feel really awkward or is it just me?" 

Then King goes "...I don't know what we just saw." and THAT sealed me to watch the show next week. Was does this mean? Who is this Chris Jericho? That was so weird I have to know more.

However.

If you thought it was stupid? If you thought it sucked? I can understand your viewpoint. I can see why a guy walking around the ring shouting then not doing a goddamn thing would let you down. I can see why you wouldn't be hooked by someone doing NOTHING to watch next week. I liked the return...I guess. If you called it a failure? I wouldn't say you're wrong.

Please. Fans. Stop acting like "LOL JERICHO TROLLED YOU." to the guys who are like "What a letdown, that was boring." No. Jericho did not get "exactly the reaction he wanted" from those people. Those people aren't curious to see what happens next, aren't curious to see what matches he'll have, they're bored and let down. They're opinions are just as valid as yours are and you're not a "smarter" fan just because you think you know the script. Stop allowing yourself to swallow boring segments because heels are in them and just like what you like.


----------



## wcw4life2006

Disciple514 said:


> The IWC got GOT.


I didn't think Jericho would come back, he spent allof that time saying that he wasn't coming back


----------



## Revil Fox

The hype videos meant nothing. And I mean that in a good way. They were cryptic and obscure just for the sake of being cryptic and obscure. They were designed to do exactly one thing; to create hype. They did exactly what they were supposed to.


----------



## Ekaf

Made a mockery of the IWC for over analyzing the promos, made a mockery of the live crowd, went from face to heel in a matter of minutes without saying a word.

Succesful Jeritroll is succesful.


----------



## Stone Hot

maybe he will stay face who knows where it will go


----------



## Apokolips

What's the point in a troll gimmick? that shit does not interest and it will turn fans CASUAL fans away. WWE can troll the internet fans all they want cause the IWC doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Peep4Christian

WWE.com posted this: 



> For weeks, strange video clips had made their way into WWE broadcasts, eerily announcing that on Jan. 2, 2012, “It Begins.” This left the WWE Universe wondering what exactly would begin as the New Year kicks off. No one could have guessed that these clips were heralding the return of Chris Jericho. The former six-time World Champion shocked the world with his appearance Monday night in Memphis on Raw SuperShow. Though Jericho didn’t explain the reasoning behind his reappearance, he left the WWE Universe reeling, having surprised it yet again with the help of viral videos.
> 
> Before YouTube existed, Chris Jericho found ways to spread his message to millions. In the summer of 1999, a “Countdown to the Millennium” clock appeared during WWE broadcasts. Members of the WWE Universe who did the math figured out that the clock wasn’t ticking away the time until the year 2000 arrived, as it was set to expire on Monday, Aug. 9, 1999, months before the new millennium was set to begin. This left them wondering what was going to happen that night, and what it meant for the future of WWE.
> 
> They got their answer when the clock hit zero during Raw that night, when Jericho announced his arrival in grand fashion, interrupting The Rock to declare that “Raw is Jericho.”
> 
> Nearly a decade later, as Jericho prepared to make an impactful homecoming to WWE, he hacked into WWE television once again to set off a viral campaign leading up to his return. This time, Jericho was a little more cryptic. The videos looked like something out of The Matrix, as numbers flew all around, eventually ending with “SaveUs.222” flashing on the screen. Later videos showed complex math formulas and messages that dared the WWE Universe to “break the code.” Those with a few semesters of calculus under their belts may have been able to do so quickly, though the majority of our fans argued back and forth over the Internet, devising their own theories about what the “code” could be.
> 
> Jericho let the world in on the solution to the code on the Nov. 19, 2007 edition of Raw. As then-WWE Champion Randy Orton addressed the WWE Universe, Jericho filled in the final pieces of the puzzle, showing that the answer was “SaveUs.Y2J,” and that he was ready to wreak havoc on Monday nights once again. He did exactly that during the following three years, capturing the World Heavyweight Championship and WWE Tag Team Championships, as well as a record-setting ninth Intercontinental Title.
> 
> Despite Jericho’s penchant for the cryptic, the themes behind the videos leading up to his return Monday night seem a little out of character. Rather than rely on the mathematic, the 2008 Superstar of the Year went philosophic this time. The eerie videos show a young boy in a school uniform sitting at the only desk in a classroom, writing in a notebook as a girl watches from behind him. The videos speak of a prophet returning to punish the unjust, not to mention the beginning of the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Members of the WWE Universe analyzed every frame of each of the six videos, looking for hints as to who would be returning on the second day of 2012. They found allusions to the former World Champion’s speech patterns within the narration of the videos, though this was not a rock-solid argument.
> 
> One of the clues found in Chris Jericho's mysterious videos.If anything, scrupulous studiers seemed to have come closest to finding an answer in the fifth video, when the boy’s notebook falls onto the floor. It appears that the name “Chris” is crossed out on the front of the book, leading to speculation that Jericho was indeed on his way back to WWE.
> 
> *Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.
> 
> What does all this mean for the WWE? No one but Chris Jericho knows, and until he decides to let the rest of the world in on his ultimate goals, all the WWE Universe can do is conjecture. Certainly, Jericho has left us plenty of material to do precisely that.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL

Kayfabe fucking lives on this forum, apparently. Jericho did his job tonight, as proved in this thread.

I agreed with everything Jericho felt and thought.....even though he didn't speak. That was brilliant.


----------



## Cynic

The only thing that could've been better is if while Kane was fucking around with Ryder, Jericho would've come out and starting doing laps around the ring again going "c'mon, baby!" then left again.


----------



## KidGold17

The brilliance of that return washes over me in waves.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

wcw4life2006 said:


> I didn't think Jericho would come back, he spent allof that time saying that he wasn't coming back


that was the whole point.. tell everyone your not coming back and diss wwe


----------



## El Dandy




----------



## aftersh0ck

Revil Fox said:


> The hype videos meant nothing. And I mean that in a good way. They were cryptic and obscure just for the sake of being cryptic and obscure. They were designed to do exactly one thing; to create hype. They did exactly what they were supposed to.


I'm sticking to my previous post, the videos aren't for Jericho. And also, anyone with good video editing software.. here's an idea.. I haven't tried yet.. take the promo videos and run them through different effects/lighting whatever.. to see if there's any code anywhere. If you see code maybe they were for him. (;


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

el dandy said:


>


BRILLIANT ^


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

Kincaid said:


> Nothing irritates me more than self loathing IWC members.
> 
> Jericho did not "Troll" anyone you sad little freaks, because in the real world you do not "troll" people. He made the fans mad. Oh man, the best part was King at the end. I was watching it going "Oh, Jericho" and being kinda eh cause he does nothing for me in the rocker persona...then he kept celebrating. Then giving that over the top yelling. Then he goes to the top of the ramp and I'm like "...Does this feel really awkward or is it just me?"
> 
> Then King goes "...I don't know what we just saw." and THAT sealed me to watch the show next week. Was does this mean? Who is this Chris Jericho? That was so weird I have to know more.
> 
> However.
> 
> If you thought it was stupid? If you thought it sucked? I can understand your viewpoint. I can see why a guy walking around the ring shouting then not doing a goddamn thing would let you down. I can see why you wouldn't be hooked by someone doing NOTHING to watch next week. I liked the return...I guess. If you called it a failure? I wouldn't say you're wrong.
> 
> Please. Fans. Stop acting like "LOL JERICHO TROLLED YOU." to the guys who are like "What a letdown, that was boring." No. Jericho did not get "exactly the reaction he wanted" from those people. Those people aren't curious to see what happens next, aren't curious to see what matches he'll have, they're bored and let down. They're opinions are just as valid as yours are and you're not a "smarter" fan just because you think you know the script. Stop allowing yourself to swallow boring segments because heels are in them and just like what you like.



thank you, you got trolled is just a dumb excuse for something that can't at the moment be excused.

Being annoyed by mediocrity is now "you got trolled by jericho or wwe" what a nice bail out


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

el dandy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Kincaid

No, no one in the IWC has a problem judging by the 27 PAGES OF PRAISE this return is getting.


----------



## CamillePunk

came on here to create a thread discussing y2js return but i cant make threads!! wtf headliner!!! wf droped the ball!1


----------



## Ekaf

aftersh0ck said:


> I'm sticking to my previous post, the videos aren't for Jericho. And also, anyone with good video editing software.. here's an idea.. I haven't tried yet.. take the promo videos and run them through different effects/lighting whatever.. to see if there's any code anywhere. If you see code maybe they were for him. (;


Oh please, like people haven't already analyzed every single detail of those videos. They were meant for him, everything will eventually be linked together. Or maybe not.


----------



## NWO Sweet

aftersh0ck said:


> I'm sticking to my previous post, the videos aren't for Jericho. And also, anyone with good video editing software.. here's an idea.. I haven't tried yet.. take the promo videos and run them through different effects/lighting whatever.. to see if there's any code anywhere. If you see code maybe they were for him. (;


The videos were for him. You clearly didn't get the point.


----------



## will94

cmpunkisapuppet said:


> you guys gotta remember jericho has a rock type contract i dont think he'll be at raw everyweek i might be wrong tho


Yea, no. Jericho doesn't have a "Rock-like" contract. When he comes back, he's back to stick around for a bit. When he leaves, he leaves. He'll be there every week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Apokolips said:


> What turn a fan away from the product, People can sugar coat this all they like.


not everyone is as bitter about his return as you are.


----------



## lisa12000

Well i went from being full of anticipation to full of annoyance, confusion, even more annoyance, total bewilderment to being totally WTF by the end of the show; - job done!! and i know i will be here same time, same place next week to find out what it was all about


----------



## naitchnatureboy

That return was genius. Jericho is fooling everyone.


----------



## Striker

Peep4Christian said:


> WWE.com posted this:


Lmfao.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

CamillePunk said:


> came on here to *create a thread discussing y2js return *but i cant make threads!! wtf headliner!!! wf droped the ball!1


What does this look like? Hope u trollin' brah.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously




----------



## Cynic

People can say what they want, but Jericho doing nothing > 99% of wrestlers doing anything.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

will94 said:


> Yea, no. Jericho doesn't have a "Rock-like" contract. When he comes back, he's back to stick around for a bit. When he leaves, he leaves. He'll be there every week.


Doesn't his band have some dates though? 

I think that Jericho won't go after punk till after RR or something.


----------



## Stone Hot

he just got bood for like 15 see. i don't get how hes heel. i think that crowed just booed him cuz they didnt want him to leave. Undertaker and HHH returned last year and didnt say anything so i dont see why Jericho cant do the same


----------



## drunkinminer

wcw4life2006 said:


> I didn't think Jericho would come back, he spent allof that time saying that he wasn't coming back


What was he supposed to do ruin the surprise and say it was him. Man some people just don't get it. Maybe you should stop watching wrestling and start watching MMA. No surprises there. Well maybe the whole Lesner thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, the takeover has begun here on WF. Tonight was just a test.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

will94 said:


> Yea, no. Jericho doesn't have a "Rock-like" contract. When he comes back, he's back to stick around for a bit. When he leaves, he leaves. He'll be there every week.


i hope you're right cuz i read online that he asked for a lighter schedule but you're probably right


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Jericho seemed to do everything he could to act like the super-face character we all love to hate these days and him not saying anything just adds more heat. Hell, he doesn't even need to say anything until he 'officially' turns heel (we all know he will) and likely aligns with Laurinaitis.


----------



## aftersh0ck

NWO Sweet said:


> The videos were for him. You clearly didn't get the point.


Either way, won't we all be watching next week? If they are for him awesome, if there's a deeper plot even better.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

WordsWordsWords said:


>


:lmao This is too much.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

I loved that promo. COME ON BABY!


----------



## Peapod

Ah well he crashed our Raw forum anyways. I can't wait for next week. Now the question is - will he win the Rumble? I said Ziggler would win it but he's gonna be facing Punk now so I guess it's gonna be Sheamus, Barrett or Jericho.


----------



## doughboy123

what a shitty "return" his last return was better.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

will94 said:


> Yea, no. Jericho doesn't have a "Rock-like" contract. When he comes back, he's back to stick around for a bit. When he leaves, he leaves. He'll be there every week.


He'll be leaving soon. Fozzy has a tour coming up. Im fine with him having a light role like The Rock. He's doing alot more with his band these days,


----------



## SAMCRO

Didn't catch it at first but watching it back he's clearly making a Troll Face when he was going to each corner


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

WHAT began? 

WHO is she?


----------



## Aficionado

Kincaid said:


> Nothing irritates me more than self loathing IWC members.
> 
> Jericho did not "Troll" anyone you sad little freaks, because in the real world you do not "troll" people. He made the fans mad. Oh man, the best part was King at the end. I was watching it going "Oh, Jericho" and being kinda eh cause he does nothing for me in the rocker persona...then he kept celebrating. Then giving that over the top yelling. Then he goes to the top of the ramp and I'm like "...Does this feel really awkward or is it just me?"
> 
> Then King goes "...I don't know what we just saw." and THAT sealed me to watch the show next week. Was does this mean? Who is this Chris Jericho? That was so weird I have to know more.
> 
> However.
> 
> If you thought it was stupid? If you thought it sucked? I can understand your viewpoint. I can see why a guy walking around the ring shouting then not doing a goddamn thing would let you down. I can see why you wouldn't be hooked by someone doing NOTHING to watch next week. I liked the return...I guess. If you called it a failure? I wouldn't say you're wrong.
> 
> Please. Fans. Stop acting like "LOL JERICHO TROLLED YOU." to the guys who are like "What a letdown, that was boring." No. Jericho did not get "exactly the reaction he wanted" from those people. Those people aren't curious to see what happens next, aren't curious to see what matches he'll have, they're bored and let down. They're opinions are just as valid as yours are and you're not a "smarter" fan just because you think you know the script. Stop allowing yourself to swallow boring segments because heels are in them and just like what you like.


Rep this man. I'd say something similar but it wouldn't come off as good and there is nothing more I can add.


----------



## hockytalky

What was with the jacket and pants he was wearing? For a second I thought he was going to start riverdancing:lmao


----------



## the-gaffer

Marks will swallow anything

Jericho sucked

People might think the vignettes meant nothing but that's just completely rubbish, how can you expect fans to invest their time and emotion into something if they do something like that, people will be weary to invest to much time into anything he's involved in if there is no pay-off to those vids

To swerve for the sake of swerve is straight out Russo's book of Wrestling, fuck that, they've got a week to rescue it or Jericho will be back to putting Evan Bourne over again before WrestleMania

People who say they enjoyed that are deluding themselves


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Love it.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Stone Hot said:


> he just got bood for like 15 see. i don't get how hes heel. i think that crowed just booed him cuz they didnt want him to leave. Undertaker and HHH returned last year and didnt say anything so i dont see why Jericho cant do the same


yes but the triple h taker storyline wrote itself you knew they were gonna have a match at wrestlemania were still all stumped on Jerichos return wonder if hes gonna fight orton be4 he fights punk


----------



## Spike

Official: Jericho can cut a promo better than Punk's Best In The World speech without actually saying anything.


----------



## Peapod

Anyone noticed that their sigs are missing?


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Love it.


 he wont say anything on twitter until he shoots a promo he'll get all these welcome back tweets but wont respond to them


----------



## charmed1

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> thank you, you got trolled is just a dumb excuse for something that can't at the moment be excused.
> 
> Being annoyed by mediocrity is now "you got trolled by jericho or wwe" what a nice bail out


Exactly.


----------



## Striker

The funny thing is that people who say it sucked, will most likely be back eagerly next week.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

TJC93 said:


> I'd laugh if we just never saw him again


Me too. I thought it was absolutely hilarious. I still can't stop laughing over it. I think he should just simply not appear back on WWE for like another 3 or 4 months, or even another year. Then come back and do the exact same thing! Then be heel. It was brilliant.


----------



## TheF1BOB




----------



## TOXiiC

Um. I really don't know what to say.
Did he go from face to heel without saying a word?


----------



## J-Coke

The crowd will boo Jericho because he used them to get a reaction. And to prove that they are truly sheep.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Cole and Lawler can make any debut/return sound boring.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Me too. I thought it was absolutely hilarious. I still can't stop laughing over it. I think he should just simply not appear back on WWE for like another 3 or 4 months, or even another year. Then come back and do the exact same thing! Then be heel. It was brilliant.


lol, funny but not gonna happen


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

Wow, that was such a great feeling for a wrestling fan to have. I thought they would save the "It Begins" person for the end of the show, so I was already a little suspicious when Jericho came out with a half hour left to go. I was even a little suspicious when he came out as face Jericho, but I will admit to being "trolled" just like everyone else because I got very excited for his return. As the segment wore on, I got more and more frustrated and impatient. When Jericho just dropped the microphone, I finally started to kind of understand what was happening. When he left, I was very frustrated and disappointed. It seems that was the whole idea. Very, very intriguing stuff.

Time will tell if those videos meant anything at all, but I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't. I wouldn't be upset about that, either. I think that would add to the whole angle. Fans spent weeks wondering what those videos were about, only to realize that they meant nothing at all? Like I said, time will tell, but for now, this was very interesting.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

The Ayatrollah of Rock n' Rollah.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

tmlvs said:


> Official: Jericho can cut a promo better than Punk's Best In The World speech without actually saying anything.



Probably one of the fucking dumbest things I have ever read.

I love Jericho and I am so excited that he is back but his return got rather boring because he did nothing and then left. Punk's rant was HEAPS better than this. Chris should have done SOMETHING, anything, vocally.




Peapod said:


> Anyone noticed that their sigs are missing?


Features are turned off for big events like this because of the amount of forum traffic.


----------



## Striker

Peep4Christian said:


> WWE.com posted this:





TOXiiC said:


> Um. I really don't know what to say.
> Did he go from face to heel without saying a word?


Well, he did scream yea a few times.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Did Jericho's trolling remind anyone else of Shawn Micheals overselling all of Hulk's moves?


----------



## Rop3

Surprised how far Jericho marks go with defending him. It's like Cena marks saying Cena is just trolling us with the superman stuff. Or that WWE is just trolling us with the PG era.


----------



## Crona

Chris Jericho did something that very few if any heels have been able to do recently and he did it without saying anything and that is give us a reason to hate a heel. I made a post a while ago concerning the state of heels in WWE today and the crux of that post was WWE gives us no reason to hate heels anymore. We are supposed to hate them, they are supposed to make us not like them, they are supposed to make us mad. Jericho finally did this, we finally have a reason to hate a heel. Why should I hate Dolph or Del Rio or Miz etc. etc. Why should I hate Jericho? Because he came out, basked in the glory of a comeback, and then left without so much as saying one word and he did it all with a smile.


----------



## jonoaries

His return rocked. He seemed happy too. I'm just glad he was in shape.


----------



## Suckerpunk

Look Within. 
Prophetless.
Control.


Do you understand?


----------



## itssoeasy23

First, we get these creepy video's prophesying the "end of the world," and this person will return. Then the final video airs, the camera begins to shake, the light's go out, and we see Chris Jericho with a Christmas jacket on with a huge smile on his face. WFT? So where's the "end of the world?" What began? Who is she? How will the "power's that be" be shaken?


----------



## aftersh0ck

Speaking of the announcers.. usually the WWE love to have them/replay these returns/weird things. Nothing else was said or shown after for the whole show.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Jericho is a heel (most likely).

Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.

Or let's assume that he came out in a dark brooding manner that mirrored his promo videos about 'the end'? We'd go "Wow, what an astounding connection, I'm sure we will find out more about this as it goes along!", and we'd start erring towards the side of cheering Jericho. 

The fact is (in my opinion), it's pretty hard to boo a guy like Jericho, especially when he's a great, charismatic, hell of a wrestler, and possibly one of the greatest mic workers of the business. So you can complain about how this promo didn't 'suit the hype', but that's the exact point.

Jericho came in and broke the barrier between the IWC and casuals (and please, inb4 'there are no IWC and casuals', I get that, but I'm just trying to make a general statement, so please don't nitpick those). For so long, us hardcore wrestler fans have been cheering from the outside, complimenting various heels for being great workers and wrestlers, despite them not being 'heels' to us for those very same reasons. And then there's people like Michael Cole, people in the industry that get 'X-pac' heat by being on the show 24/7 and burying everything we like. 

Jericho was neither of those today. By taking 12 minutes of your time, which is about 1/3 of a Triple H promo (no offence to the guy), he managed to make the casual fans and the hardcore fans get ticked off. Granted, a lot of people are commending him on doing that, but the fact is, most of us watching did have to get slightly ticked off. How many of you WANTED him to grab that mic and say something, good or bad? How many of you WANTED his face to change into an angry expression? How many of you WANTED him to do something other than walk around and hi-five everyone? The truth is, if he went and did ANY of those things, he wouldn't be a heel on our eyes, he'd be the amazing mic worker Chris Jericho. Jericho started off as an exceptional talent, and he's honed in on that and made himself better. Today, he did what most wrestlers couldn't do- he became a TRUE heel.


----------



## Striker

Suckerpunk said:


> Look Within.
> Prophetless.
> Control.
> 
> 
> Do you understand?


This.


And I love how people say WWE dropped the ball. They know what they're doing. They wouldn't have him do this just because.


----------



## Chan Hung

a brilliant move by jericho. not saying anything did more for his return than anything he could have said!


----------



## jonoaries

WallofShame said:


> Did Jericho's trolling remind anyone else of Shawn Micheals overselling all of Hulk's moves?


Yes. All the crowd play gave away a heel turn to me. Its more to it than this.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

My favourite moment of the entire night was when Jericho was pointing to different parts of the arena making them cheer wildly on command, just like Hogan used to do. Only he did it almost to the point that he was directing an orchestra. It was absolutely great. You Cheer! Now you cheer! Now you! Now EVERYBODY CHEER ME YAAAAY!!! LOL! 

I was never a huge Jericho fan in the past, but now I officially love this guy and he's one of my faves.


----------



## The Enforcer

I thought Jericho's segment was brilliant. It wasn't what I was expecting as I was hoping he'd debut right after Punk's match and a potential feud for them would be set in motion but it created interest in his character. I mean, he has all these dark, creepy vignettes and then comes out in a jacket with lights on it? There's definetely more to the story but a lot of people are too stupid to get that and aren't thinking ahead at all. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see him evolve into a darker character as time progresses and more is revealed.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*YEAH, BABY!*


----------



## WadeBarrettMark

Chris Jericho. Epic. Troll.
Winning.
The. End.


----------



## Shazayum

it's a weekly show. week by week, storylines are built, questions are slowly answered. or did you forget?


----------



## Kincaid

Guys. Right now you have Chris Jericho, who you guys think is a heel because he's over the top and being a jerk to the fans being hailed as a "genius" and saying he got on over on everyone.

Meanwhile, Cena, who's been working hard for years and being a hard working good guy is getting booed by the fans.

And that somehow translates into WWE doing a good job and getting one over on us...when you have it all figured out.

O...k.


----------



## El Dandy

itssoeasy23 said:


> First, we get these creepy video's prophesying the "end of the world." Then the final video airs, the camera begins to shake, the light's go out, and we see Chris Jericho with a Christmas jacket on with a huge smile on his face. WFT? So where's the "end of the world?" What began? Who is she?


What began? The leather pants

Who is she? The illuminated jacket

The jacket has a mind of it's own. Listen to the jacket. Jericho does whatever he's told. Rub the lotion on it's skin. Put the lotion in the basket.


----------



## The Ice King

TheF1BOB said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao 




Sarcasm1 said:


> Cole and Lawler can make any debut/return sound boring.


They're the best in the world at that though! 
Might as well keep it going! They've made every return for the past year sound like it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## deatawaits

WordsWordsWords said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Spike

Catalanotto said:


> Probably one of the fucking dumbest things I have ever read.
> 
> I love Jericho and I am so excited that he is back but his return got rather boring because he did nothing and then left. Punk's rant was HEAPS better than this. Chris should have done SOMETHING, anything, vocally.


Honestly can't believe you took that seriously...


----------



## savethedreams

Do people here find anything to complain about.... like seriously?


----------



## HeyNightmare

On a side note, Jericho looks like he's in fantastic shape.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

tmlvs said:


> Honestly can't believe you took that seriously...


Nice trying to cover up your stupidity.


----------



## Brown Hippy

What a great return! I hope Jericho never says another word


----------



## Power_T

savethedreams said:


> Do people here find anything to complain about.... like seriously?


Yes, they do.



I find it hilarious just how badly this crashed the forum.


----------



## Amsterdam

el dandy said:


> What began? The leather pants
> 
> Who is she? The illuminated jacket
> 
> The jacket has a mind of it's own. Listen to the jacket. Rub the lotion on it's skin. Put the lotion in the basket.


(tucks junk between legs)

Goodbye horses...


----------



## Smoogle

I liked it - it wasn't boring - fuck EVEYRHTING is the same in WWE so when someone does something different like this - it's refreshing i found it funny because I caught on quickly im pretty sure he'll give the happy ending to all those people lusting for a promo soon


----------



## Casual Fan #52

aftersh0ck said:


> Speaking of the announcers.. usually the WWE love to have them/replay these returns/weird things. Nothing else was said or shown after for the whole show.


Y'know what'd be great? If WWE played the angle as if Jericho was supposed to do a segment and not just leave like that. And the WWE didn't show the replay or harp on it because they were "pissed" at him and didn't want to give him attention. Sort of shades of Punk's now legendary "real" moment earlier this year that catapulted him to top billing.


----------



## CitizenErased

Trumpet Thief said:


> Jericho is a heel (most likely).
> 
> Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.
> 
> Or let's assume that he came out in a dark brooding manner that mirrored his promo videos about 'the end'? We'd go "Wow, what an astounding connection, I'm sure we will find out more about this as it goes along!", and we'd start erring towards the side of cheering Jericho.
> 
> The fact is (in my opinion), it's pretty hard to boo a guy like Jericho, especially when he's a great, charismatic, hell of a wrestler, and possibly one of the greatest mic workers of the business. So you can complain about how this promo didn't 'suit the hype', but that's the exact point.
> 
> Jericho came in and broke the barrier between the IWC and casuals (and please, inb4 'there are no IWC and casuals', I get that, but I'm just trying to make a general statement, so please don't nitpick those). For so long, us hardcore wrestler fans have been cheering from the outside, complimenting various heels for being great workers and wrestlers, despite them not being 'heels' to us for those very same reasons. And then there's people like Michael Cole, people in the industry that get 'X-pac' heat by being on the show 24/7 and burying everything we like.
> 
> Jericho was neither of those today. By taking 12 minutes of your time, which is about 1/3 of a Triple H promo (no offence to the guy), he managed to make the casual fans and the hardcore fans get ticked off. Granted, a lot of people are commending him on doing that, but the fact is, most of us watching did have to get slightly ticked off. How many of you WANTED him to grab that mic and say something, good or bad? How many of you WANTED his face to change into an angry expression? How many of you WANTED him to do something other than walk around and hi-five everyone? The truth is, if he went and did ANY of those things, he wouldn't be a heel on our eyes, he'd be the amazing mic worker Chris Jericho. Jericho started off as an exceptional talent, and he's honed in on that and made himself better. Today, he did what most wrestlers couldn't do- he became a TRUE heel.




Well said mate.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

what if they kept jericho as a face? for a while and then turned him by mania


----------



## CollegeKidd

Well I'll be damned...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Who cares about Jericho's return? He's nothing more than a vanilla midget that never drew a dime. I can't wait for the Rock to come and Rock Bottom his jabroni ass.


----------



## SAMCRO

Suckerpunk said:


> Look Within.
> Prophetless.
> Control.
> 
> 
> Do you understand?


Look within = looking within yourself and realizing your a sheep.

Control = he's able to control you like puppets at will by making you love him one minute and hate him the next.

Prophetless-hmm not really sure what that could mean.


----------



## Amsterdam

CollegeKidd said:


> Well I'll be damned...


Problem IWC?

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kincaid said:


> Guys. Right now you have Chris Jericho, who you guys think is a heel because he's over the top and being a jerk to the fans being hailed as a "genius" and saying he got on over on everyone.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cena, who's been working hard for years and being a hard working good guy is getting booed by the fans.
> 
> And that somehow translates into WWE doing a good job and getting one over on us...when you have it all figured out.
> 
> O...k.


People are tired of Cena's bullshit.


----------



## Mr. Slave

I understand the whole troll concept. I just like the idea of him being at the entrance as hes making his exit, with mic and saying "You people are as stupid as you look." than dropping it and leaving, or along the lines of that. Its more confusing now, with the troll and all.. and him getting tons of cheers turned to small boos. Him not saying anything was just really, really dumb


----------



## RKO85

I am not a jericho fan at all but I was looking foward to the segment but it turned out to be worse then his second return. The whole return was cringeworthy.


----------



## Evolution

I don't believe any of these people saying that he was turning away viewers, who is going to see that and NOT wonder what he's going to do next week?

I bet everyone complaining saying it was shit will tune in next week too because you're no better than the "sheeps" in the crowd. He gets cheered by the crowd and hated by the marks. He has you wrapped around his finger.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

I do admit, Jericho was pretty ripped. Whoever was complaining about his flabby man-tits must be happy.


----------



## Striker

I love how if Jericho would've cut a normal promo, you guys would've bitched about it be boring. He does something unexpected, and you bitch that it wasn't a promo.


----------



## Deebow

Well I don't know what to think. I was entertained for the first few minutes, then the joke wore thin. It was like a joke from Family Guy. It was JeriTroll at his best.


----------



## Spike

Catalanotto said:


> Nice trying to cover up your stupidity.


Erm, no. FYI, I've never liked Jericho, and I liked Punk's promo so much that it made me start watching WWE again after 7 years of not doing so, when I'd never even heard of the guy. Previous posts of mine can confirm this. So shush.


----------



## Suckerpunk

Evil Ed said:


> Look within= realizing your a sheep.
> 
> Control= he's able to control you like puppets at will by making you love him one minute and hate him the next.
> 
> 
> Control= he's able to control you like puppets at will by making you love him one minute and hate him the next.
> 
> Prophetless-hmm not really sure what that could mean.


They're hailing him as a legend/prophet. He's the one in control and he's choosing to leave them prophetless.


----------



## Kincaid

Trumpet Thief said:


> Jericho is a heel (most likely).
> 
> Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.
> 
> Or let's assume that he came out in a dark brooding manner that mirrored his promo videos about 'the end'? We'd go "Wow, what an astounding connection, I'm sure we will find out more about this as it goes along!", and we'd start erring towards the side of cheering Jericho.
> 
> The fact is (in my opinion), it's pretty hard to boo a guy like Jericho, especially when he's a great, charismatic, hell of a wrestler, and possibly one of the greatest mic workers of the business. So you can complain about how this promo didn't 'suit the hype', but that's the exact point.
> 
> Jericho came in and broke the barrier between the IWC and casuals (and please, inb4 'there are no IWC and casuals', I get that, but I'm just trying to make a general statement, so please don't nitpick those). For so long, us hardcore wrestler fans have been cheering from the outside, complimenting various heels for being great workers and wrestlers, despite them not being 'heels' to us for those very same reasons. And then there's people like Michael Cole, people in the industry that get 'X-pac' heat by being on the show 24/7 and burying everything we like.
> 
> Jericho was neither of those today. By taking 12 minutes of your time, which is about 1/3 of a Triple H promo (no offence to the guy), *he managed to make the casual fans and the hardcore fans get ticked off. Granted, a lot of people are commending him on doing that, but the fact is, most of us watching did have to get slightly ticked off. How many of you WANTED him to grab that mic and say something, good or bad? How many of you WANTED his face to change into an angry expression? How many of you WANTED him to do something other than walk around and hi-five everyone? The truth is, if he went and did ANY of those things, he wouldn't be a heel on our eyes, he'd be the amazing mic worker Chris Jericho. Jericho started off as an exceptional talent, and he's honed in on that and made himself better. Today, he did what most wrestlers couldn't do- he became a TRUE heel.*


No, he didn't. The mere existence of this post proves he didn't.

Read this thread. Read how many posts in this thread are "Jericho is a genius" vs "This return sucked". Everyone is praising jericho for "trolling" everyone. No one is hating on him and hoping he gets his ass kicked. 

You know what my favorite TV show in the last little while has been? Sons of Anarchy. Man, I LOVE Sons of Anarchy. You know why? Because I hate Clay. I hate Clay because he's a manipulative prick who I want to see get shot in the face. They keep waving that string in my fave then jerking it away and I keep coming back because the heroes get so close.

Yet, the writers write Clay properly. They write Clay as a schemer, but someone who has the good people constantly on his tail. They'd never write a story where Clay murders someone, then do four weeks of TV to reveal he DIDN'T murder the guy with the point of the story being that Clay fooled the viewer to make us dislike Clay more. You know why? Because people don't really work that way. The fans wouldn't hate Clay more. They'd think the show was dumb.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Obis said:


> Well... it's official. Jericho is the greatest superstar in the history of the WWE.
> 
> Not only did he troll everyone to all fuck and show what a master he is as a heel, but through the sheer utter brilliance and his superior DNA he destroyed the entire Raw section.
> 
> Let us all bow down now to our computer screen with Jericho's twitter account on it..


This.


----------



## Magic

this is why WWE assumes we're all fucking morons and would probably forget storylines after a few months. Whenever they try something new and hope to build on it, you all shit on it because you don't understand it.


----------



## iamloco724

besides what i said a few pages back all i will say is for the people that dont get it or dont like it you dont judge a movie by one scene you wait for the story to unfold


----------



## Amsterdam

RKO85 said:


> I am not a jericho fan at all but I was looking foward to segment but it turned out to be worse then his second return. The whole return was cringeworthy.


Now you know why Jesus is only coming back once for a second coming. Even God watches movies, and how things start to suck the third time around.


----------



## squared circle

I thought his return was executed perfectly. The whole point of his return was to make you wonder just what he will do next. He pretty much just showcased how the whole audience are nothing but sheep and will do whatever he wants.


----------



## aftersh0ck

Kincaid said:


> Guys. Right now you have Chris Jericho, who you guys think is a heel because he's over the top and being a jerk to the fans being hailed as a "genius" and saying he got on over on everyone.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cena, who's been working hard for years and being a hard working good guy is getting booed by the fans.
> 
> And that somehow translates into WWE doing a good job and getting one over on us...when you have it all figured out.
> 
> O...k.


The WWE are capitalizing on it though. Even have Cena sucks shirts and.. Kane storyline. Good stuff.


----------



## y2really

In 6 months time Jericho will be the same whiny little bitch he always was as a heel who throws himself around on the mat like a toddler when he gets beat in a match just like he was before. Nothing new, nothing original. So hes going to call the universe parasites and insult them, woopee!! thats something to get excited about isnt it........its not like hes never done that before!. It will be the same old sh** we were served up before. 

Jericho did not even get one the top slots in his return show! That was Cena & Kane. So guys blow your loads over Jericho all you want but in your hearts you know its the same old sh** just a different day.


----------



## Chan Hung

To be frank, i prefer Jericho not saying anything. Hopefully he continues this for a while longer..leave the fans eventually begging him to talk lol


----------



## ratboyyy

it's not 'troll jericho', watch the return again and keep in mind the mood of the videos. it was sinister, he's going to be a super heel


----------



## MCote900

CollegeKidd said:


> Well I'll be damned...


When i first watched it i didnt know what to think, then i watched it again and i saw him make that face and constantly say "Yea, Yea, Yea" and thats when i realized he was mocking us......Jericho you astound me yet again....


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

WordsWordsWords said:


>


Ahahahahaha 
:lmao


----------



## ROHFan19

Well his return was actually pretty hilarious. Obviously going to be a heel with those promos...only interesting thing left to me is Who is She and how is this the end of the world as we know it? Very interested in Raw next week.


----------



## Amber B

the-gaffer said:


> Marks will swallow anything
> 
> Jericho sucked
> 
> People might think the vignettes meant nothing but that's just completely rubbish, how can you expect fans to invest their time and emotion into something if they do something like that, people will be weary to invest to much time into anything he's involved in if there is no pay-off to those vids
> 
> To swerve for the sake of swerve is straight out Russo's book of Wrestling, fuck that, they've got a week to rescue it or Jericho will be back to putting Evan Bourne over again before WrestleMania
> 
> People who say they enjoyed that are deluding themselves


I don't have a problem with anyone liking it or thinking that it was the debut of Jesus Christ with the Nitro Girls. I just don't get the "lulz you gots trolllled" comments when 1)most wanted and predicted it to be Jericho, 2)most wanted and predicted him to be a heel and 3)the promos are not meant for a face. I saw him pop up in a LMFAO outfit and thought "Oh geez not him" and then thought that he's trying way too hard to get the crowed amped up only to turn....because the promos call for it. So, where is the trolling when I already know what's coming?


----------



## Stone Hot

People just need to be patient. Chris could either be face or heel. All that matters is hes back and will all should be happy


----------



## CitizenErased

Evolution said:


> I don't believe any of these people saying that he was turning away viewers, who is going to see that and NOT wonder what he's going to do next week?
> 
> I bet everyone complaining saying it was shit will tune in next week too because you're no better than the "sheeps" in the crowd. He gets cheered by the crowd and hated by the marks. He has you wrapped around his finger.


Your avatar says it all to be honest mate.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Obis said:


> Well... it's official. Jericho is the greatest superstar in the history of the WWE.
> 
> Not only did he troll everyone to all fuck and show what a master he is as a heel, but through the sheer utter brilliance and his superior DNA he destroyed the entire Raw section.
> 
> Let us all bow down now to our computer screen with Jericho's twitter account on it..


^ This


----------



## savethedreams

PALMFACE... Maybe Chris was to excited to be back among his fans to say anything. NOT EVERYTHING IN WRESTLING AND EVERY SINGLE STEP is line for line Scripted. Chris Jericho was at a lost of words for his return , the fans loved him. 

WWE is a scripted show but it isn't reality tv or the wrestlers aren't actors. What do you really expect?


----------



## Gene_Wilder

what if that was just a one time thing? lol


----------



## WadeBarrettMark

anyone else notice jericho isnt flabby anymore and has a 6 pack. :O


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Camoron said:


> She's nobody. She was just a character in a hype video. All of the cryptic messages in the videos were pure bullshit. I've been saying it all along: it's Jericho, the girl means nothing, end of story.


The girl in the video is Stephanie, she beckoned him to get revenge on CM Punk. In the weeks to come, this will become crystal clear.


----------



## Yankees4Life

WWE doesn't care about the WWE.

MUST READ. 

http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/01/12-raw-fallout-time-to-stop-watching.html


----------



## Hammertron

hes in good shape again,


----------



## SAMCRO

Suckerpunk said:


> They're hailing him as a legend/prophet. He's the one in control and he's choosing to leave them prophetless.


Ah yes that makes sense.


----------



## Stone Hot

savethedreams said:


> PALMFACE... Maybe Chris was to excited to be back among his fans to say anything. NOT EVERYTHING IN WRESTLING AND EVERY SINGLE STEP is line for line Scripted. Chris Jericho was at a lost of words for his return , the fans loved him.
> 
> WWE is a scripted show but it isn't reality tv or the wrestlers aren't actors. What do you really expect?


thank you agree 100% this is what people need to realize


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who cares about Jericho's return? He's nothing more than a vanilla midget that never drew a dime. I can't wait for the Rock to come and Rock Bottom his jabroni ass.


:lmao

Give it a few months, this is what's going to happen.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

So is Brock lesnar coming back at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Kincaid

I dunno man, I think it was on purpose savethedreams. Again: It's Jerry lawler for me. That "what did we just see?" line sealed it. That was just too weird and went on too uncomfortably long for it not to be jericho heeling a bit.

I'd love to see a cocky rockstar jericho who's incredibly in love with himself. A real chickenshit heel who they don't feel the need to make "credible" like they did with the Miz. Just have him run like a coward from Punk for a few months.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

Jericho has to be part of something much bigger due to the ads they were running. Who is the ''she'' that let him come back? what is all this about control and look within, there has to be a bigger picture or this is the worst return and series of videos ever.

Knowing the WWE though he will come out next week and attack the fans like he always did and move on, totally ignoring the videos and potential story lines they set-up.


----------



## Kratosx23

Great, he's back. 

Don't ruin Punk's credibility by facing him at WM. Stay away, fight somebody else.


----------



## Smoogle

Jericho has always been the god of the ICW or IWC whatever the fuck its called but he's always dominated on these forums so im not surprised it had the administrator doing some kung fu jitsu on this shit lol


----------



## peejay

I wonder if the videos did actually mean anything (like who was the girl supposed to be) or if they didn't mean anything at all and wont be mentioned again, its probably the latter...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Here's the thing.

Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.

If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: *Attention*.

All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.

If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."

He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).

Like iBeaDom said for her theory, he's not coming back for you idiots. He's coming back for he, and he alone. He's coming back to solidify himself as the Best In the World and he can't do that until he takes out the man parading around with that title, physically and metaphorically, that Jericho feels he stole.

Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.


----------



## NostalgicDave

Do not feed the jeritroll


----------



## Otis Driftwood

Anyone who thinks that was "great" or "epic" is kidding themselves. I am one of the bigger Jericho fans around, and I even I see that for the big middle finger it was. Not even from Jericho, from wwe bookers and writers to the fans. All that build up for something completely anticlimactic is a big FU to everyone who went out of their way to tune in. It didn't gain any heat for Jericho it just made me pissed off at the wwe in general, and makes me feel sorry for Jericho who we all know could have come out and gotten any reaction he wanted out of the crowd with a well cut promo or something.

Anyway thanks wwe for ruining this angle for me. You've successfully made me completely indifferent to one of my favorite superstars ever, and made me feel like not even tuning in next week for what will undoubtedly be another disappointing episode of raw "super show".


----------



## kobra860

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Izual_Rebirth said:


> It fucking sucked. The crowd ruined it.


What did you expect? He spent so much time milking the crowd that it got old. He was completely trolling them.


----------



## savethedreams

Stone Hot said:


> thank you agree 100% this is what people need to realize


yeah i think i'm going to start being more frequent on here and rubbing this in people faces that its not reality tv because it becomes a real turn off for an adult wrestling fan as myself to hear such utter nonsense.


----------



## CM Jewels

Thank you JerichoGod.


----------



## savethedreams

Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: Attention.
> 
> All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.
> 
> If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."
> 
> He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).
> 
> Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.



Your over thinking I can't believe you spend 5 secs of your life to type this garbage out.


----------



## Smoogle

Next week he'll be rocking his suit calling people parasites or perhaps he'll troll over and over but who will he feud with there is really no one but CM PUNK


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Kincaid said:


> No, he didn't. The mere existence of this post proves he didn't.
> 
> Read this thread. Read how many posts in this thread are "Jericho is a genius" vs "This return sucked". Everyone is praising jericho for "trolling" everyone. No one is hating on him and hoping he gets his ass kicked.
> 
> You know what my favorite TV show in the last little while has been? Sons of Anarchy. Man, I LOVE Sons of Anarchy. You know why? Because I hate Clay. I hate Clay because he's a manipulative prick who I want to see get shot in the face. They keep waving that string in my fave then jerking it away and I keep coming back because the heroes get so close.
> 
> Yet, the writers write Clay properly. They write Clay as a schemer, but someone who has the good people constantly on his tail. They'd never write a story where Clay murders someone, then do four weeks of TV to reveal he DIDN'T murder the guy with the point of the story being that Clay fooled the viewer to make us dislike Clay more. You know why? Because people don't really work that way. The fans wouldn't hate Clay more. They'd think the show was dumb.


I fail to see how the existence of my post proves anything. I addressed the fact that people are paying tribute to Jericho for doing this promo, but that in no way undermines it. Many, many people are going to cheer for Jericho, regardless of what the guy does, because most of us are familiar with his work, and know that he manages to do things well. For most 'hardcore' wrestling fans, we can appreciate good work, and thus, we end up not treating heels the way they should be treated (the reputation of Dolph Ziggler on this forum is a good example of that). Jericho is the same way, and yet, I think that he managed to piss off as many of us as he possibly could with this. He ticked me off when I watched, but I'm laughing at how good he was now. 

Now, when it comes to your Son's of Anarchy comparison, you should twist it around a bit. TV shows and wrestling shows truly are apples and oranges, despite both being 'scripted dramas' in ways. Now, I don't watch Sons of Anarchy, but (and please don't take this as a blasphemous statement), let's say they somehow hype up a dude named 'Tom' for the show (I know this sounds ridiculous, but bear with me). For 6 episodes worth of time, they hype up this dude as some supreme bad ass. And then, he appears, and he's not what you expected. He's a scrawny little jack off. Part of you would want to tune out, but part of you would be intrigued. Now, let's say after a few weeks of programming, you find out that 'looks can be deceiving', and that the scrawny punk known as Tom actually is a bad ass? Couldn't Jericho possibly be that way?

I see it as two things. Either the videos will relate to Jericho, eventually (considering the videos and Jericho's demeanor contrasted each other amazingly), or this whole thing was a giant joke to trick the people who over analyse these videos to the extreme. In the latter case, while it is a dick move, it managed to do the trick didn't it? It got a big wrestler back on the show, and made him a pretty good heel to boot. And if it's the first case (which I believe it is), then that's even better.


----------



## The Ice King

Mr. Slave said:


> I understand the whole troll concept. I just like the idea of him being at the entrance as hes making his exit, with mic and saying "You people are as stupid as you look." than dropping it and leaving, or along the lines of that. *Its more confusing now*, with the troll and all.. and him getting tons of cheers turned to small boos. Him not saying anything was just really, really dumb


That's the point...


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Stone Hot said:


> People just need to be patient. Chris could either be face or heel. All that matters is hes back and will all should be happy


I sure am. I've always liked him as a face or heel. I can't wait to see how everything pans out.


----------



## jonoaries

There's more to it than this...let's just wait and see. But his reaction was much better than his 2nd Coming. I'm sure he's heeling up, the Lionheart, lay on the crowd spot gave it away. The facials at the end sealed it. This is likely to be something really good. I've always loved a good puzzle and this is very puzzling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Great, he's back.
> 
> Don't ruin Punk's credibility by facing him at WM. Stay away, fight somebody else.


I would've agreed with this 6 months ago, but if not Jericho at this point, then who else? Because it's not going to be Triple H or Austin.


----------



## Striker

Otis Driftwood said:


> Anyone who thinks that was "great" or "epic" is kidding themselves. I am one of the bigger Jericho fans around, and I even I see that for the big middle finger it was. Not even from Jericho, from wwe bookers and writers to the fans. All that build up for something completely anticlimactic is a big FU to everyone who went out of their way to tune in. It didn't gain any heat for Jericho it just made me pissed off at the wwe in general, and makes me feel sorry for Jericho who we all know could have come out and gotten any reaction he wanted out of the crowd with a well cut promo or something.
> 
> Anyway thanks wwe for ruining this angle for me. You've successfully made me completely indifferent to one of my favorite superstars ever, and made me feel like not even tuning in next week for what will undoubtedly be another disappointing episode of raw "super show".


Double post.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: Attention.
> 
> All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.
> 
> If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."
> 
> He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).
> 
> Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.


Well Said. I Think it was Jericho Being Jericho


----------



## Snothlisberger

First time I watched it: I was just thinking, "come on say something, say something, SAY SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hurry up! He's not leaving, no way he's leaving" *he leaves* "I'm sure he is coming back.....COMEE BACKKK!!!!! GFLJREGBJHRE"

Second time I watched I caught all the "Yeas!! and Whohohohos!!" Then I realized what he was doing. I was super pissed after the first time through. He got me big time.


----------



## Dark Storm

After that, Ziggler shouldn't be allowed to wear his "Heel" gear. Outclassed.


----------



## Suckerpunk

I don't think that this is just pure trolling and the videos will never be acknowledged again. This is exactly what the videos stand for and this will reveal itself in the weeks to follow.

Look within, see yourselves for what you are. You are parasites, you feed off of us, without us you have nothing.
Control, well that's exactly what Jericho has, he has control, he can control exactly what you think of him with his actions.
Prophetless, he's currently got this legendary status, he'll take it away and leave you prophetless.

Look within, you have no control and I will leave you prophetless, do you understand?


----------



## Yankees4Life

WWE doesn't care about the IWC

MUST READ. 

http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/01/12-raw-fallout-time-to-stop-watching.html


----------



## Chan Hung

i'd really really love to see Jericho vs Punk at Mania, and i think this is where it is going to lead


----------



## Kincaid

uuuuuugh. I give up. I can't take the stupid anymore. I'm leaving this thread.

People, stop saying Jericho fooled people. Stop saying he's trolled people. He hasn't. At all. We're all sitting in a room agreeing the return was great.


----------



## savethedreams

I think if Chris Jericho did everything everybody said on this, they would probably say... "He should've have talk he should come on the show and not say anything" Can't win for losing huh?..... smh Kids. 

I'm not a huge Chris fan at all. I respect him and glad he is back in the ring. He has great in-ring ability and very exciting person in and outside the ring...

btw he doesn't have a 'character' during concerts.................


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I would've agreed with this 6 months ago, but if not Jericho at this point, then who else? Because it's not going to be Triple H or Austin.


Well, it should be Triple H.

I like Jericho, but come on, this is unacceptable. Jericho has ZERO credibility. He's never elevated a single person because he does jobs to everyone. No matter who he loses to, it never surprises me anymore because he's like a walking doormat. Frankly, I'd even rather it be Miz because Punk deserves better than facing a guy who jobbed to Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. It'll make him completely irrelevant and he'll be shoved back in the midcard as a result of the damage he takes by facing somebody with so little cred at the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Striker

There is purpose to the videos. You guys are just acting like 12 year olds and want answers now, yet bitch if they do give them to you. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ninjafish

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



spiky3480 said:


> Definitely not getting why he didn't speak at all. IMO, it was very lame...I was expecting more.





cena542007 said:


> What a waste of a month's buildup. They could at least buildup someone who isn't gone by the time Mania is over.





HeatWave said:


> I understand his whole point in not speaking was to prove how hypocritical the fans are, but the promos didn't match the person returning & I was hoping he would talk and explain the promos because shouldn't the promos give you some kind of insight in his motivation in returning?


It's hilarious to see all the kids here that didn't get the point of what happened. 

That return was one of the most brilliant things you'll ever see in wrestling.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it should be Triple H.
> 
> I like Jericho, but come on, this is unacceptable. Jericho has ZERO credibility. He's never elevated a single person because he does jobs to everyone. No matter who he loses to, it never surprises me anymore because he's like a walking doormat. Frankly, I'd even rather it be Miz because Punk deserves better than facing a guy who jobbed to Heath Slater and Evan Bourne.


Off the top of my head, Jericho vs. Cena at Summerslam '05 cemented Cena as a major player, at least in my eyes.


----------



## starship.paint

If you were disappointed with his return... that's exactly how it was planned.

If you still don't understand everything... that's exactly how it was planned as well.

Stop demanding and expecting instant answers... the answers will come, but be patient.


----------



## CollegeKidd

Arrive.
Troll.
Leave.


----------



## savethedreams

Kincaid said:


> uuuuuugh. I give up. I can't take the stupid anymore. I'm leaving this thread.
> 
> People, stop saying Jericho fooled people. Stop saying he's trolled people. He hasn't. At all. We're all sitting in a room agreeing the return was great.


Thank you at least someone has a brain. Again, i'm not a big fan of his but I respect him and if your heart was pumping for his return then............. you have NOTHING to complain about.


----------



## kokepepsi

WOW at the wwe marks backwards rationalizing this shit return.

Not as bad as the 2nd one where he clotheslined that torch runner and wore that gay vest.


----------



## The Ice King

Punk NEEDS Jericho as a feud. Literally NEEDS him.
Punk is needs to go toe to toe with someone on the mic, and there was no one to go with until now with Jericho returning.


----------



## SAMCRO

But who's he gonna feud with? everyone's busy with feuds, Punk is facing Ziggler at The Rumble and Cena is feuding with Kane. The Rumble is at the end of the month so are they gonna have him come out each week and troll people until Punk is done with Ziggler?


----------



## JasonLives

Just saw it, I thought it was fantastic 

All that was missing is that Trolololol music playing when he went up the ramp.

People really need to stop wanting everything explained right away. Im confident Jericho will tell us everything about why he is back and why he did what he did.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

im just laughing at the people who thought it was shane and vince and stephanie coming to bring back the attitude era lol i dont think the attitude era is coming back and wwe might get a little more edgier but the pg era isnt going anywhere

People were saying this on Youtube ^


----------



## Kratosx23

Trumpet Thief said:


> Off the top of my head, Jericho vs. Cena at Summerslam '05 cemented Cena as a major player, at least in my eyes.


That isn't true at all. Cena was WAY bigger than Jericho already, in fact, Cena was bigger than anybody in the company, including Triple H during his feud with JBL. There was nobody who had the star power he did at that point.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

A lot of people don't trust the WWE when it comes to explaining things, making sense, or even remembering what they did last week. So people have a right to lack faith in the future of this angle.


----------



## Power_T

kokepepsi said:


> WOW at the wwe marks backwards rationalizing this shit return.
> 
> Not as bad as the 2nd one where he clotheslined that torch runner and wore that gay vest.


Wow. congratulations.  One of the most-hyped returns in years, leaves lots of questions (did it really need to provide many answers? not really), and sets up many storyline possibilities, and yet you still can complain about it. Sorry it's not the Rock's return, since clearly that's the only return that matters, though they'd probably make it "shit" by not having the Rock beat on his return the entire roster in a handicap match


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



Ninjafish said:


> It's hilarious to see all the kids here that didn't get the point of what happened.
> 
> That return was one of the most brilliant things you'll ever see in wrestling.


:lmao


----------



## ABK

Kincaid said:


> uuuuuugh. I give up. I can't take the stupid anymore. I'm leaving this thread.
> 
> People, stop saying Jericho fooled people. Stop saying he's trolled people. He hasn't. At all. We're all sitting in a room agreeing the return was great.


This.


----------



## CrotchChop

If you are going to say something is "brilliant" try to explain why you think it's "brilliant".

If something truly is "brilliant" I think it's worthy of discussion.

So those stating Jericho's return was "brilliant", come down off your high horse and feel free to elaborate.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

DoubleA88 1 comment collapsed Collapse Expand 
This does NOT make me want to watch next week. I have gain NO motivation to watch. 
A Like Reply 

Lying Troll ^


----------



## septurum

I loved it. Jericho proved that the fans are hypocrites. After being the most hated man in the WWE last year, Jericho comes back and easily gets them to cheer for him. I thought it was great.


----------



## Sin_Bias

The casual audience that tuned in will be left pretty confused if not turned off by the entire deal. 15 minutes of nothingness isn't going to attract anyone. The people who watch RAW regularly will still tune in. The people who stopped by to see what the big deal was won't be back. 

If you tuned in to see a new tv show and saw 15 minutes of a guy just standing there and then leaving, chances are you wouldn't watch again.


----------



## 7DeadlySins

Suckerpunk said:


> I don't think that this is just pure trolling and the videos will never be acknowledged again. This is exactly what the videos stand for and this will reveal itself in the weeks to follow.


This is what I was getting at earlier. Did Jericho "troll" everyone tonight? Sure he did. Is that it? Is that his new gimmick? Absolutely not. Tonight's trolling was a necessary step in becoming hated. His promo also left everyone with more questions than answers, which was his intent. The meaning of the videos will become clear(er) in time.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

I wonder if creative will have him talk exactly like Rhodes and Kane do? that is what heels do you knowwww.


----------



## El Dandy

as for the 25 of you that voted for Skip Sheffield: What the fuck do you have to say for yourselves now?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it should be Triple H.
> 
> I like Jericho, but come on, this is unacceptable. Jericho has ZERO credibility. He's never elevated a single person because he does jobs to everyone. No matter who he loses to, it never surprises me anymore because he's like a walking doormat. Frankly, I'd even rather it be Miz because Punk deserves better than facing a guy who jobbed to Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. It'll make him completely irrelevant and he'll be shoved back in the midcard as a result of the damage he takes by facing somebody with so little cred at the biggest show of the year.


I agree one hundred percent. Punk has surpassed Jericho, and what Punk needs at Wrestlemania is to be put over by someone who he hasn't surpassed yet. The only one on the current roster is Triple H. It's what should have happened, and the WWE fucked it up big time. I see little chance of it happening now. So with this new hype over Jericho, he's really the next best choice. Miz has no momentum at all and won't be getting as much as Jericho has currently in a long ass time.


----------



## TOXiiC

I give props to Jericho for trolling.
Slow clap to him.
I found it hilarious.


----------



## Mr Eagles

CrotchChop said:


> If you are going to say something is "brilliant" try to explain why you think it's "brilliant".
> 
> If something truly is "brilliant" I think it's worthy of discussion.
> 
> So those stating Jericho's return was "brilliant", come down off your high horse and feel free to elaborate.


It was brilliant because it did nothing but leave people wanting more and pissing them off thus successfully trolling them. WWE NEEDS HEELS more than ever with just about everyone babyface


----------



## phz

It would be interesting if he didn't come back at all after tonight LOL.


----------



## Chan Hung

i loved how jericho had the entire wwe crowd in the palm of his hands..priceless


----------



## holycityzoo

Jericho = Andy Kaufman 

The man was on letterman and didn't say a word for 5 minutes, but he still was able to make the crowd laugh or gasp whenever he wanted. Complete crowd control; that's the essence of a great wrestler or entertainer. If you are able to stand in front of 15,000 people and control all of their and all of the people watching on TV's emotions with out saying a word, you are a fucking genius.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

el dandy said:


> as for the 25 of you that voted for Skip Sheffield: What the fuck do you have to say for yourselves now?


The 19 people who said its brodus clay is even WORSE :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## aftersh0ck

cmpunkisapuppet said:


> The 19 people who said its brodus clay is even WORSE :lmao:lmao:lmao


Even worse: the "Other (Specify)" votes.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Jericho Came, Didnt Say a Word, Ran Around the Ring, Stole Someones Push! BRILLIANT


----------



## SpeedStick

She that was talked about in the video will be the WWE Championship and not an actual woman.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Theory for Y2J return mystery*

Jericho's return was cool, the crowd pop was crazy, and it was all smiles. But I think it's possible we either may see this:

This week: Y2J RETURN

Next week: Hypocrites, parasties, suit-wearing Jericho speaks

Third week: Something different


Or:

He will cut a promo on how he absolutely manipulated all of us, that you should never believe what you hear on the internet, and that the Chris Jericho you knew has died.


----------



## 15 YEARS

I'm glad to see Jericho return. I stopped watching it after my Dad left, as he was the person who normally watched it, and of course, my Mom didn't want to carry on watching it after he left. This was like 10 years ago. I only recently began watching it again and found it hard to get absorbed by it like I did when I was younger.

Jericho changed this. Just having him there was awesome. I finally was absorbed by it all. I was screaming Y2J at like 2:30 in the morning. It was awesome. The only person who ever gets me anywhere near that level is Cole when he is trolling.


----------



## jonoaries

In the entertainment industry the key is to leave people wanting more. This return has left a lot of people wanting more by not giving them what they want the people will turn and that in itself be the point. CONTROL = MANIPULATION. That's what Jericho accomplished tonight. He mastered crowd manipulation years ago, something these new guys do not have a hang on yet. He's got everybody by the balls and successfully stole the show by doing nothing. He's manipulated all this....I can't help thinking that maybe its still someone or something else involved.


----------



## NoLeafClover

We all got got. Bravo Jericho.


----------



## Vic Capri

I love how everybody is shitting on Jericho's return. If anything, it was fucking brilliant! He knew he was going to get cheered and purposely overplayed to the crowd to get them to turn on him so he could remain a heel. Next week, he'll be back to calling us hypocrites, parasites, and gelatinous tapeworms. 

- Vic


----------



## wacokid27

Mr Eagles said:


> It was brilliant because it did nothing but leave people wanting more and pissing them off thus successfully trolling them. WWE NEEDS HEELS more than ever with just about everyone babyface


This sums it up, grammar aside.

The reality is that the IWC has one set of faces and one set of heels, the "casuals" have pretty much the exact opposite. Because, apparently, when we get behind a computer and start talking about wrestling, we have to love the bad guys, even when the good guys are just as good as what we enjoy as the bad guys are (cue: Cena can't wrestle! Punk sucks! Ryder's a tool (wait for it, it's starting)!).

Now, you've got both groups in one of three states: most of us hate the fact that Jericho came out and trolled everyone, casual and IWC fan alike, and those people are pissed off, and most (I said "most", so all of the guys who are going to post "not me", fine, you're the 1%) are intrigued and wondering what comes next; a small group are going "Jericho's the most brilliant guy ever in WWE *slobber* *slobber*!" because they're really just as big a group of marks as the 1% who were going to hate whatever happened; the smallest group (and no, I don't think this makes the third group any more intelligent; I just think it means that we understand that a wrestling storyline is about the journey, not the destination) are begging for patience, hoping against hope that everything will eventually (or someday, at any rate) be explained.

Oh, by the way, the WWE doesn't care if the IWC is pissed or behind them. That's why they make the "IWC favorites" prove themselves before they push them. They know we're going to tune in every week like clockwork because they're really the only game in town. We have no leverage. It's not like we're going to restrict our diets to TNA and ROH (where we can watch the latter).

So, for God's sake, be patient. It will all be explained ...... I hope.

See you next week on Raw (or later this one on Smackdown).

wk


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

aftersh0ck said:


> Even worse: the "Other (Specify)" votes.


Other Spicify: Nwo, a Cena Heel Turn, (was also said on Youtube)


----------



## savethedreams

holycityzoo said:


> Jericho = Andy Kaufman
> 
> The man was on letterman and didn't say a word for 5 minutes, but he still was able to make the crowd laugh or gasp whenever he wanted. Complete crowd control; that's the essence of a great wrestler or entertainer. If you are able to stand in front of 15,000 people and control all of their and all of the people watching on TV's emotions with out saying a word, you are a fucking genius.


That all you need, THAT AND GOOD IN-RING ABILITY. You are already a legend. 

John Cena
Punk 
Jericho 

on the raw roster now are the only that can stand in the ring and here their names. HEEL or Face. Give credit when credit is due.


----------



## kokepepsi

Power_T said:


> Wow. congratulations. One of the most-hyped returns in years, leaves lots of questions (did it really need to provide many answers? not really), and sets up many storyline possibilities, and yet you still can complain about it. Sorry it's not the Rock's return, since clearly that's the only return that matters, though they'd probably make it "shit" by not having the Rock beat on his return the entire roster in a handicap match


Hey I said it was better than his 2nd return.
why so butt hurt?


----------



## dan the marino

Some of you are giving Jericho WAY too much credit for this.

He "trolled" us? How did he do that? By getting us to cheer and then boo him? I'm pretty sure Chris Benoit could've returned and gotten the fans to cheer him; because that's how it works in wrestling. When someone returns after being away for a long time, and prances around the ring smiling and shaking hands and celebrating with the crowd, these are generally all signs that the person is now a face and the guy we're supposed to cheer for. Nobody questioned R-Truth suddenly being buddy-buddy with the Lil' Jimmies despite mocking them all the time last we saw him: we've come to expect random face/heel turns in wrestling. Sure he'll make the point of this and how the fans are parasites and all that which was the point, but he didn't "get anyone", that's just how it normally goes. 

On the other hand we had a lot of buildup with cryptic messages that so far seem to have nothing to do with Jericho: and I think I'm being realistic when I saw I wouldn't be surprised if they were never mentioned again. And to top it all off the return was, at least I thought, fairly boring as well as underwhelming. It was different. It was unique. But all that said, it was still very... eh... 

Although that all said, it's good to see him back.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Jericho/Punk promos will be epic


----------



## ratboyyy

someone already probably said this but the promo made sense based off of the vids. too tired to type it all out or look into it further but he had 'control' of the crowd, then he left without saying a word, leaving them 'prophetess'. i forget what the other vids are but if you look, there is probably more connections. he is going to be end of the world jericho and it's going to be awesome. he isn't coming back as the same 'hypocrite' heel character, this is going to be something else, just have some patience you fucks, good night!


----------



## CrotchChop

Mr Eagles said:


> It was brilliant because it did nothing but leave people wanting more and pissing them off thus successfully trolling them. WWE NEEDS HEELS more than ever with just about everyone babyface


Thanks! 

Agreed. Although we'll see if WWE drops the ball next week. Hopefully not.


----------



## Aficionado

How can some label Jericho "the greatest heel of all time", while praising the tactics he used during his return at the same time? 

Furthermore, I fail to recall any form of "trolling" done by Jericho tonight. Even if you were to re-define the term to fit everyday life, as opposed to internet forums, then there would be much less Jericho love in this thread. With that said, how does one 'troll' without even saying a word?


----------



## Green

I have no idea what the fuck was going on, but something tells me its going to be awesome.


----------



## Hazart

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That isn't true at all. Cena was WAY bigger than Jericho already, in fact, Cena was bigger than anybody in the company,* including Triple H* during his feud with JBL. There was nobody who had the star power he did at that point.


lol no. Triple h was still the top guy while cena was the rising star. 

HHH was in the Top 10 draws *worldwide* in every single year until 2006, then again in 2008,2009. cena appeared the first time in the top ten draws only in the year 2006 behind triple h. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it should be Triple H.
> 
> I like Jericho, but come on, this is unacceptable. Jericho has ZERO credibility. He's never elevated a single person because he does jobs to everyone. No matter who he loses to, it never surprises me anymore because he's like a walking doormat. Frankly, I'd even rather it be Miz because Punk deserves better than facing a guy who jobbed to Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. It'll make him completely irrelevant and he'll be shoved back in the midcard as a result of the damage he takes by facing somebody with so little cred at the biggest show of the year.


Agreed 100% Punk is above jericho. Heel HHH is the way to go right now.


----------



## Suckerpunk

*Re: Theory for Y2J return mystery*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> He will cut a promo on how he absolutely manipulated all of us, that you should never believe what you hear on the internet, and that the Chris Jericho you knew has died.


This.


----------



## kokepepsi

dan_marino said:


> Some of you are giving Jericho WAY too much credit for this.
> 
> He "trolled" us? How did he do that? By getting us to cheer and then boo him? I'm pretty sure Chris Benoit could've returned and gotten the fans to cheer him; because that's how it works in wrestling. When someone returns after being away for a long time, and prances around the ring smiling and shaking hands and celebrating with the crowd, these are generally all signs that the person is now a face and the guy we're supposed to cheer for. Nobody questioned R-Truth suddenly being buddy-buddy with the Lil' Jimmies despite mocking them all the time last we saw him: we've come to expect random face/heel turns in wrestling. Sure he'll make the point of this and how the fans are parasites and all that which was the point, but he didn't "get anyone", that's just how it normally goes.
> 
> On the other hand we had a lot of buildup with cryptic messages that so far seem to have nothing to do with Jericho: and I think I'm being realistic when I saw I wouldn't be surprised if they were never mentioned again. And to top it all off the return was, at least I thought, fairly boring as well as underwhelming. It was different. It was unique. But all that said, it was still very... eh...
> 
> Although that all said, it's good to see him back.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## starship.paint

here's the best explaination of the situation so far, courtesy of Winning™:



Winning™;10828960 said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: Attention.
> 
> All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.
> 
> If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."
> 
> He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).
> 
> Like iBeaDom said for her theory, he's not coming back for you idiots. He's coming back for he, and he alone. He's coming back to solidify himself as the Best In the World and he can't do that until he takes out the man parading around with that title, physically and metaphorically, that Jericho feels he stole.
> 
> Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

CrotchChop said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Agreed. Although we'll see if WWE drops the ball next week. Hopefully not.


Yep Wwe took R Truth from us 

"Dont What me"


----------



## guru of wrestling

Am i the only one that wanted the countdown entrance for his return


----------



## SAMCRO

When I first watched it I was thinking him constantly grinning like that looked awkward as hell then when I went back and watched it again I realized he was making a troll face and a damn good one lol.


----------



## wacokid27

guru of wrestling said:


> Am i the only one that wanted the countdown entrance for his return


No. I was kinda hoping for it, too.

wk


----------



## Hazart

I think WWE knew perfectly well that Jericho's return as a face would bomb coz he doesnt have the starpower of Taker or HHH. His return 2007 was the proof of that.

So knowing that WWE went with heel turn which i think was very clever.


----------



## peowulf

Jericho stole Percy Watson's gimmick.
Watson will come back to reclaim what is his.

Oh yeah!


----------



## Omega_VIK

I love it. Jericho was definitely heeling it up. It has shown why Jericho is such a great heel.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

anyone one else secretly think this morning that it was Taker with the "bad ass gimmick again?


----------



## savethedreams

Random unpredictable storylines are the best, BECAUSE PEOPLE IN REAL LIFE TURN HEEL/FACE every 5 minutes.


----------



## JasonLives

I feel the angle with Jericho is almost too smart.

When Jericho finally cuts a promo, I think it will all be made VERY clear. Everything from the videos and how he acted on his return.

Problem is people seem to have no patience at all and wants everything to happen at once. Chill the fuck out, there are 52 Raw´s per year. Things need to be drawn out from time to time. 

People who bitch about his return would have bitched even if Jericho had cut a promo explaining everything. Im sure of it.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

JasonLives said:


> I feel the angle with Jericho is almost too smart.
> 
> When Jericho finally cuts a promo, I think it will all be made VERY clear. Everything from the videos and how he acted on his return.
> 
> Problem is people seem to have no patience at all and wants everything to happen at once. Chill the fuck out, there are 52 Raw´s per year. Things need to be drawn out from time to time.
> 
> People who bitch about his return would have bitched even if Jericho had cut a promo explaining everything. Im sure of it.


something told me when he dropped the mic there was no Speaking Lines i was just mad when he came back as a face but i knew it had to be done that way but next week we see heel jericho back


----------



## itssoeasy23

I would love if Jericho came out next week, ran a few laps around the ring clapping people's hands, then ran backstage. Then we don't hear about it or see Jericho the rest of the night.

I was fulling expecting him to start talking and be serious Jericho, but his trolling was obvious. The only thing is it went on way to long and drawn out a bit.


----------



## J-Coke

I feel as if Jericho will drag this out another week, making him more hated. What he did tonight was absolute genius!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

JasonLives said:


> I feel the angle with Jericho is almost too smart.
> 
> When Jericho finally cuts a promo, I think it will all be made VERY clear. Everything from the videos and how he acted on his return.
> 
> Problem is people seem to have no patience at all and wants everything to happen at once. Chill the fuck out, there are 52 Raw´s per year. Things need to be drawn out from time to time.
> 
> People who bitch about his return would have bitched even if Jericho had cut a promo explaining everything. Im sure of it.


yea thats why punk came back after a week
its not us who has no patience its WWE


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

If jericho becomes heel cena wont be


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

I don't give a fuck about that promo. I'm just so glad it wasn't 'Taker and more importantly. Y2J IS BACK. FUCK YEAH


----------



## Gene_Wilder

the answers aren't in this thread. chill out folks, go for a walk. go see a movie. enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

jericho had to talk when came back in 2007 he had to tell us what he was saving us from

Orton: what exactly are you saving us from?

Jericho Your Boring Personality For One


----------



## Kincaid

JasonLives said:


> I feel the angle with Jericho is almost too smart.
> 
> When Jericho finally cuts a promo, I think it will all be made VERY clear. Everything from the videos and how he acted on his return.
> 
> Problem is people seem to have no patience at all and wants everything to happen at once. Chill the fuck out, there are 52 Raw´s per year. Things need to be drawn out from time to time.
> 
> People who bitch about his return would have bitched even if Jericho had cut a promo explaining everything. Im sure of it.


So much for me leaving the thread. lol

You're creating a false dichotomy. There is a middle ground between "Doing something besides walking around and grinning" and "Cutting a promo explaining everything."


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

This THREAD Will go all night


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Very simple question. Who would you cheer for if this happened on April 1?


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

I Hope Jericho Bring back ASS CLOWN


----------



## Ninjafish

CrotchChop said:


> If you are going to say something is "brilliant" try to explain why you think it's "brilliant".
> 
> If something truly is "brilliant" I think it's worthy of discussion.
> 
> So those stating Jericho's return was "brilliant", come down off your high horse and feel free to elaborate.


The poster comparing Jericho to Andy Kaufman hit the nail on the head. It really needs no explanation. It's like when Andy Kaufman used to read the Great Gatsby to audiences until they left. The fact there exists a large portion of people who didn't get it and were pissed off is part of the reason why it was so amazing and brilliant. 

It's great that some here are upset with Jericho's return. If everyone here thought it was great, that would mean Jericho failed. That would mean it was largely a waste of time.

But he didn't fail. Instead, he pulled off one of the greatest trolls of all time aimed at everyone including the audience, the internet, twitter, and this forum.

It's absolutely amazing that some people are still expecting the cryptic videos to be explained. Thank god for naive people.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

That's really tough. I'd have to see where Jericho's character goes from here on out. Punk leading up to MITB, but he has gotten pretty boring lately IMO. Doesn't really have anyone to feud with...


----------



## Smoogle

J-Coke said:


> I feel as if Jericho will drag this out another week, making him more hated. What he did tonight was absolute genius!


I bet he will too it's going to make people despise him


----------



## Ray

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Ask me again on March 31st.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Accidently voted Chris Jericho. But obviously I'll be cheering for Punk. So minus a vote for Jericho, add one for Punker.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Both. Deep down probably Jericho more as he's been one of my favourites since I was a kid.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho's a cunt. I'm a huge Punk mark, so he gets my vote.


----------



## cmpunkisapuppet

Smoogle said:


> I bet he will too it's going to make people despise him



dont think it'll happen he pretty much went from Face to Heel with that Smile. People know where he's headed he just has to explain why hes back but i think we all know to make mondays fun again and the wwe title


----------



## FalconS50

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho.. Punk is getting boring..


----------



## saxplayer9291

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Definitely Punk


----------



## Pojko

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Hard to say. Jeritroll wrestling CM Punk on April Fool's Day? That may just be too perfect not to root for Y2J. I'd have to see where both characters are at that point to make a decision.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

By the way, Jericho is not going to explain his actions next week. You know, for all the bitching the same people do about how we should let stories be told longer and effective, here you go. For Jericho to explain it next week would be rushing the story way too fast when this has mileage past the Rumble.

Chill the fuck down and buy patience. It's what self-proclaimed wrestling fans fail to have these days.


----------



## ROHFan19

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> I don't give a fuck about that promo. I'm just so glad it wasn't 'Taker and more importantly. Y2J IS BACK. FUCK YEAH


I'm with you on this. I said I wouldn't complain as long as it wasn't Taker. If those promo's are for nothing...then I'll be mad.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

I would probably cheer for Jericho, but I won't be disappointed if Punk wins either.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Punk, because he's got a much longer career left than Jericho does. I still prefer Jericho, but if I was actually sitting in the crowd I'd cheer Punk.


----------



## Belladonna29

You gotta give credit to whoever thought of Jericho's return.
If he stays (which as of now I think we'd assume is happening), that segment works on so many levels.
First of all, remember when he did his "Second Coming" with the coded viral videos and the hype and then afterwards there was lots of whining about him 1.) coming back as a face and
2.) not getting a big enough pop and 
3.) being "buried" until he turned heel on HBK? 

So now, he shows up in even flashier clothes, acting like even more of a babyface cornball than before, only to leave without saying anything. Basically it's like he did a parody of THAT return, and then sh*t on the audience by not saying a word--which is ultra-heelish.

He broke the trope of telling the audience how much he missed them and was so happy to be back and see them because he's an asshole and only cares for himself.

What's even better is that him walking out and seeming heelish at the end totally works with the continuity of his character. 

I know, the WWE being smart with continuity is so strange (even though it shouldn't be) that I'm sure some people are more confused about what happened than anything.
But think about--Jericho (who left as a heel) comes back and smiles and plays to the crowd and people are acting like he left on good terms. It's not like he's been gone for 10 years. You might reason that the smarks in the crowd are cheering Jericho because they feel like it, but what about everyone else?

So as long as he comes back in a flashy jacket and screams "yeah baby", all the stuff he did as a heel vanishes? Jericho didn't have to say a word and he had the crowd cheering and booing him more than most of the current roster can conjure out of the crowds nowadays.

Think of the ammo heel Jericho to eventually call everyone stupid sheep and hypocrites and point out how flakey they all are for loving how much he was pandering to them. Then he can remind everyone that he's back because he's "the Best in the World" and not CM Punk, etc.

Not to mention the added dynamic of Punk being a recent heel who's now a face. I'm sure Jericho will have his synonyms for "hypocrite" ready for Punk, and the IWC will implode with fanboy joy again. Hopefully,the writers don't screw this up.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

That's a real tough call. I like them both, however, Punk's gotten my vote because he's in the WWE to stay, whereas Jericho might leave in the future.


----------



## The Enforcer

Jericho's return demonstrates exactly what's wrong with a lot of wrestling fans. People chirp about wanting new storylines and feuds that have a meaning other than 'I want your title' but then when we get that they're too dumb to figure it out and wait for the end result. 

Him coming out and getting the crowd to eat out of the palm of his hand then just bailing is a lot more interesting than him coming out and randomly attacking somebody because we don't know what's coming next. Very interested to see where they take this whole thing and remember, those vignettes said 'It Begins' so there's reason to believe this is going to develop over a long period of time.


----------



## Commodus

Waylon Mercy 2.0.


----------



## Hazart

Winning™ said:


> By the way, Jericho is not going to explain his actions next week. You know, for all the bitching the same people do about how we should let stories be told longer and effective, here you go. For Jericho to explain it next week would be rushing the story way too fast when this has mileage past the Rumble.
> 
> Chill the fuck down and buy patience. It's what self-proclaimed wrestling fans fail to have these days.


I dont understand why people actually want Jericho vs Punk at WM. Punk wont benefit from this at all, he is above jericho at this point. What punk needs is a Heel HHH.


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Troll it is.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

It's only just begun.


----------



## Mike`

The Enforcer said:


> Jericho's return demonstrates exactly what's wrong with a lot of wrestling fans. People chirp about wanting new storylines and feuds that have a meaning other than 'I want your title' but then when we get that they're too dumb to figure it out and wait for the end result.
> 
> Him coming out and getting the crowd to eat out of the palm of his hand then just bailing is a lot more interesting than him coming out and randomly attacking somebody because we don't know what's coming next. Very interested to see where they take this whole thing and remember, those vignettes said 'It Begins' so there's reason to believe this is going to develop over a long period of time.


Exactly. You people cry all the time you want fresh storylines and you want something that makes you watch next week. Now this happens, and you want everything explained in 1 night?? WWE did the right thing by revealing that it was Jericho but they didn't tell us why/what the promos meant, so now we have to tune in to find out.


----------



## starship.paint

Ninjafish said:


> The poster comparing Jericho to Andy Kaufman hit the nail on the head. It really needs no explanation. It's like when Andy Kaufman used to read the Great Gatsby to audiences until they left. The fact there exists a large portion of people who didn't get it and were pissed off is part of the reason why it was so amazing and brilliant.
> 
> It's great that some here are upset with Jericho's return. If everyone here thought it was great, that would mean Jericho failed. That would mean it was largely a waste of time.
> 
> But he didn't fail. Instead, he pulled off one of the greatest trolls of all time aimed at everyone including the audience, the internet, twitter, and this forum.
> 
> *It's absolutely amazing that some people are still expecting the cryptic videos to be explained.* Thank god for naive people.



Erm, the videos will be explained when Jericho reveals he's a heel all along. Not explaining the videos at all would be terribly stupid. I approve of a delay of an explanation for a week or two but no explaination is going too far.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I'm saying this right now. Jericho is not a troll and he never trolled tonight. At all. If anybody trolled anybody, it was ourselves trolling ourselves. We're all cheering Jericho and clapping like mindless sheep for Jericho's pandering....yet we never ask "Why?" Not a word said. Not a question asked. Not an explanation given. We just cheered because we don't know better and Jericho exploited our naivety in its full climax tonight.

Bravo, Jericho.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Winning™ said:


> I'm saying this right now. Jericho is not a troll and he never trolled tonight. At all. If anybody trolled anybody, it was ourselves trolling ourselves. We're all cheering Jericho and clapping like mindless sheep for Jericho's pandering....yet we never ask "Why?" Not a word said. Not a question asked. Not an explanation given. We just cheered because we don't know better and Jericho exploited our naivety in its full climax tonight.
> 
> Bravo, Jericho.


THIS.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Winning™ said:


> I'm saying this right now. Jericho is not a troll and he never trolled tonight. At all. If anybody trolled anybody, it was ourselves trolling ourselves. We're all cheering Jericho and clapping like mindless sheep for Jericho's pandering....yet we never ask "Why?" Not a word said. Not a question asked. Not an explanation given. We just cheered because we don't know better and Jericho exploited our naivety in its full climax tonight.
> 
> Bravo, Jericho.



Pretty much pandering to his parasites to make an example.


----------



## 3ggyz

Do not argue with trolls - it means that they win. - Rule #14.


----------



## buzzharvey22

so wwe excited the hell out of me last week finding out tht a force was returning, i was so pumped, excited, could not wait for raw this week!!

and theyve done exactly the same this week too!! i cant bloody wait to find out what the crack is!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Right now I would cheer for Jeritroll.


----------



## Mike`

Btw, Jericho got more heat by doing nothing (just look at all of you raging) than he would of with any type of promo he cut.


----------



## Belladonna29

The Enforcer said:


> Jericho's return demonstrates exactly what's wrong with a lot of wrestling fans. People chirp about wanting new storylines and feuds that have a meaning other than 'I want your title' but then when we get that they're too dumb to figure it out and wait for the end result.
> 
> Him coming out and getting the crowd to eat out of the palm of his hand then just bailing is a lot more interesting than him coming out and randomly attacking somebody because we don't know what's coming next. Very interested to see where they take this whole thing and remember, those vignettes said 'It Begins' so there's reason to believe this is going to develop over a long period of time.


Dude, you have to expect the hypocrisy of the IWC to have no bounds. While some people might be upset cause the segment wasn't "entertaining enough", I honestly think some people don't like the fact that it WAS unpredictable. Some people only want the little kids and the casuals to be confused, but not themselves, LOL.

Jericho didn't run out and ruin Punk's match. He didn't come out in the beginning in his suit and call out Cena or Punk or Orton. He didn't walk out onto the ramp during the last segment and distract anybody. All of those things would have probably made some people happy, and maybe it would have worked. But it would have been something else that the WWE has done to death and at least they recognized it was time for something different.

Online fans like to believe we know everything that's about to happen because we're smarter than the people writing the show.
And admittedly, there are way too many moments when it seems legit that we could come up with people ideas than some of the crap on Raw.
But you gotta give credit where it's due and that segment was unpredictable and effective, isn't that what we're always bitching about anyway?


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

I fucking love Punk at the moment, but Jericho was my favourite wrestler as a kid, so I might be inclined to cheer for him. But let's see how the story plays out. My mind might change.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Hazart said:


> I dont understand why people actually want Jericho vs Punk at WM. Punk wont benefit from this at all, he is above jericho at this point. What punk needs is a Heel HHH.


HHH is not turning heel and is not going to feud with Punk till Mania. I have accepted that not happening long ago, unfortunately.

Yes, Punk has excelled over Jericho but that doesn't mean it won't be a epic feud. As long as Punk has an equal to battle with on the Road to Wrestlemania, he'll be fine. Jericho could be that equal if the feud is booked great.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I thought the return was brilliant,awesome, and well played. He pandered to the crowd and we all fell for it. I was even marking out that he returned. It was extremely clever and I can't wait for RaW next week


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

With his upcoming tour, I doubt he will have a long run this go round. Which is a shame.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

We all just got Jeritroll'd. Although it is frustrating not knowing what he's back for. Punk? Taker? What are his intentions? Who is "she?"


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

not sure yet.

If Jericho not coming back full-time, I'll cheer for Punk.


----------



## TJTheGr81

K. Jericho's return confused the fuck out of me, no question. But it also left me highly interested and wondering whats next, to the degree that I didn't even really care about the main event (why that was on last instead of the title match or the return still confuses me). He absolutely controlled the crowd, start to end, from the early jubilation at his return to the confusion and even frustration that he wouldn't say a damn word (I could swear I heard someone in the crowd shout "SAY SOMETHING!"). The look he had on the ramp before he walked off also seemed interesting. Like the smile he had the entire time was fading, and he almost looked like the Jericho he was before he left, flashy clothes and all. 

Shit, this is Jericho and I wouldn't mind a straight up babyface return (I think I'm one of the few who didn't hate his 07-08 run) because he's Chris f'n Jericho, but now I'm far more intrigued. Kind of like Punk after the shoot, it's not really discernible what he is yet, just a polarizing character. Hopefully they won't go the Kane route with him as the mystique around Kane's return is already gone for me.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Y2J I want him and that title as a couple.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

Punk and Johnny is gonna screw Jericho at Mania. Welcome back heel Punk!!


----------



## kingshark

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho of course.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Punk is WWE's future, so I will enjoy the match, but more so cheer for Punk.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh

That was brilliant. It angered me, confused me, made me smile and I still feel that someone else is going to be appearing soon. "She" is still to be discovered, next week could not come any sooner.


----------



## SAMCRO

> Despite Jericho’s penchant for the cryptic, the themes behind the videos leading up to his return Monday night seem a little out of character. Rather than rely on the mathematic, the 2008 Superstar of the Year went philosophic this time. The eerie videos show a young boy in a school uniform sitting at the only desk in a classroom, writing in a notebook as a girl watches from behind him. The videos speak of a prophet returning to punish the unjust, not to mention the beginning of the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Members of the WWE Universe analyzed every frame of each of the six videos, looking for hints as to who would be returning on the second day of 2012. They found allusions to the former World Champion’s speech patterns within the narration of the videos, though this was not a rock-solid argument.f anything, scrupulous studiers seemed to have come closest to finding an answer in the fifth video, when the boy’s notebook falls onto the floor. It appears that the name “Chris” is crossed out on the front of the book, leading to speculation that Jericho was indeed on his way back to WWE.
> 
> Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.
> 
> What does all this mean for the WWE? No one but Chris Jericho knows, and until he decides to let the rest of the world in on his ultimate goals, all the WWE Universe can do is conjecture. Certainly, Jericho has left us plenty of material to do precisely that.


Thats a new article on WWE.com about his return.
So they have acknowledged that their is unanswered meanings of the stuff in the video's so maybe this is a sign that we will have most of the cryptic stuff explained instead of being swept under the rug, hopefully.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I watched it a second time and it made it all the more obvious to me that he was pandering to us, and mocking us, and it worked 10000%. He had the crowd eating out of his hand, cannot wait for next week.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Been huge Jericho fan ever since I was a kid

regardless of where his character goes I'll always root for chris.


----------



## Scorpion95

That was the best fake smile I've ever seen. GENIUS. NEW FAVORITE WRESTLER.


----------



## nosnoh

Chris Jericho could have shitted in the ring and you guys would be like "Genius! Utter Genius! its quite obvious he is showing that the wwi is shit! Don't know why you guys are dissapointed!"

It was boring, stupid, and kinda pointless. Just to turn him heel? THat wasn't heel heat, that was "wow that was pointless and boring, get off the stage if your going to do that". It dissapointed everybody, and you'd be lying to say it didn't dissapoint you. You probably were just trying to make excuses for him trying to be different, sometimes being different sucks. And this is one of those cases.


----------



## Fiasco

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

CM Punk.


----------



## Scorpion95

nosnoh said:


> Chris Jericho could have shitted in the ring and you guys would be like "Genius! Utter Genius! its quite obvious he is showing that the wwi is shit! Don't know why you guys are dissapointed!"
> 
> It was boring, stupid, and kinda pointless. Just to turn him heel? THat wasn't heel heat, that was "wow that was pointless and boring, get off the stage if your going to do that". It dissapointed everybody, and you'd be lying to say it didn't dissapoint you. You probably were just trying to make excuses for him trying to be different, sometimes being different sucks. And this is one of those cases.


Couldnt' disagree more. When's the last time someone straight up mocked the crowd without them even knowing, FOR 8 MINUTES, literally GAINING their ovation and not losing it, walking off without their music, setting the internet on fire, and becoming a worldwide hit without doing shit.

Being different paid off in every aspect.


----------



## TKOK

Wsupden said:


> I watched it a second time and it made it all the more obvious to me that he was pandering to us, and mocking us, and it worked 10000%. He had the crowd eating out of his hand, cannot wait for next week.


Abswolutely. At first when I saw him just yelling and all that I was like wtf? but then after the promo i realized he was being over the top. 


For a second thought it was going to be Taker. The music playing during the promo sounded Takery to me.


----------



## Ecoces

nosnoh said:


> "wow that was pointless and boring, get off the stage if your going to do that".


yeah thats what i really think people were booing. not this whole "omg jericho is trolling us" like the morons who are glued to Jerichos nuts are saying.


they were booing because they got bored with him after all the hype all the videos all of the mystery. 

the booes were more like "ok your boring get the F out of the ring".


----------



## taify

*So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

No offense, as I am a huge Jericho fan myself. I am actually happy that he is back, even though I have no idea WHY he is there, and why the 'cliched' return.

My problem is with Jericho denying rumors on Twitter. He went ahead calling people liars and blah blah.

Well, yes, i understand he wanted it to be a secret, and wasn't allowed to speak about it, but don't you think - it would've been a lot better; had he not spoken of it altogether ?


----------



## TAR

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Too early to say, At the moment CM Punk. but I want to see a little bit more from him, get out of this boring slump with Johnny Ace.
But I also like to see Y2J hold the WWE title again.

No doubt we will see two great characters collide if they have a feud with eachother.


----------



## SatanX

*Will IWC stop caring?*

After tonight's RAW I noticed a lot of people disappointed because of what happened with Y2J, special attention and criticism to "why the fuck create all those vids, hype everybody up and just to do that bullshit" (that's the summary I get after reading many things over the internet). 

Will IWC start caring less for whatever the WWE intends to do in the future?


----------



## nosnoh

Scorpion95 said:


> Couldnt' disagree more. When's the last time someone straight up mocked the crowd without them even knowing, FOR 8 MINUTES, literally GAINING their ovation and not losing it, walking off without their music, setting the internet on fire, and becoming a worldwide hit without doing shit.
> 
> Being different paid off in every aspect.


He would of had people talking regardless, hes chris Jericho. in then it will die down in a few weeks, like every return does. He got booed because they were dissapointed, they expected something, idk entertaining? is that too much to ask?


----------



## taify

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Even today when his pics near the airport went online, the guy had the guts to call them fake, and to top it all, he produced more fake images as a prove that he isnt lying =S

i would've liked it more if he had stayed silent.


----------



## Ecoces

Scorpion95 said:


> Couldnt' disagree more. When's the last time someone straight up mocked the crowd without them even knowing, FOR 8 MINUTES, literally GAINING their ovation and not losing it, walking off without their music, setting the internet on fire, and becoming a worldwide hit without doing shit.
> 
> Being different paid off in every aspect.


with that much hype those type of cryptic promos shit anyone could have come out and done what Jericho did. 

they booed him because they were bored you could hear it in the audience at first they went nuts then after a while the roar got lower and lower.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Because he doesn't want to ruin the surprise for anyone who didn't guess it yet. 99 people might think Jericho was coming back but 1 person thinks it's Taker. He doesn't want to spoil the moment for that one person who didn't think it would be Jericho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I understood the message as he was continuing to act like a jackass, but when you have a lack luster return like that, followed by a ME that was poor as hell, there really isn't any excuse whatsoever. When I saw the title match being aired that early, I knew the show was gonna take a turn in a horrible direction.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That was the whole damn point, people. That was meant for you to be disappointed, me included. It wasn't to be a troll. We just think that because we're too dumb to figure out what Jericho is really trying to do. You wanted Jericho to speak but, like I said, Jericho isn't back for us idiots and our "silly" demands. He's back for himself and he'll do whatever the hell he pleases because, in his mind, who's going to stop him? He's going to "end the world". If you don't like him for it, then he couldn't give two fucks.

*This* is what you call a "heel".


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Yes he should've not returned like this...Now watching his return the promos made no sense for a face Jericho


----------



## Belladonna29

Scorpion95 said:


> Couldnt' disagree more. When's the last time someone straight up mocked the crowd without them even knowing, FOR 8 MINUTES, literally GAINING their ovation and not losing it, walking off without their music, setting the internet on fire, and becoming a worldwide hit without doing shit.
> 
> Being different paid off in every aspect.


Exactly.

If you didn't like it and think all the people that did are being disingenuous, then it makes you look insecure in your own opinion. As if you didn't like it because you didn't understand it and the people who got it are making you feel left out or dumb.

Of course some people are going to wish he said something at least, but if that's the case, then you can't go around and bitch about how the WWE just ruined and angle because they rushed it. 
If Jericho is staying, him not talking creates some mystery for at least another week, and that's a good thing.

Some people might have booed him because they were getting impatient, but just as many were probably keen enough to realize they were being mocked and started booing him for that reason as well.
The point is in walked in there a face and left a heel without saying a word and the way that he did it works with his character and can definitely be used in a feud with Punk.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Of course not. Jericho will explain himself _in due time_ and the IWC will be generally satisfied.

You can't have instant gratification all the time.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I personally didn't really care what the "It Begins" was about before tonight, and after watching 10 minutes solid of mindless prancing and Hogan-esque crowd orchestration, I care even less.


----------



## Scorpion95

nosnoh said:


> He would of had people talking regardless, hes chris Jericho. in then it will die down in a few weeks, like every return does. He got booed because they were dissapointed, they expected something, idk entertaining? is that too much to ask?





Ecoces said:


> with that much hype those type of cryptic promos shit anyone could have come out and done what Jericho did.
> 
> they booed him because they were bored you could hear it in the audience at first they went nuts then after a while the roar got lower and lower.




That was his whole intention, get people ecstatic, and then have them boo him cos he was boring the shit out of them and not doing anything entertaining as he usually does. It's a slowburn heel turn that was in effect the second his pyro hit. The cryptic promos were a part of it as well, he fooled everyone into thinking there would be some spooky outcome like a new Undertaker persona, but it's same old glittery Jericho. And it was pulled off PERFECTLY guys, what are you doing right now? Complaining.

Jericho - 1, Us - 0.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

If one Raw was enough to make people on the internet stop caring, then there'd be almost no fans left. People will say they don't care any more...a few of them may actually mean it. But in the end, just about all of us will be back next week to see what happens next. 

And sadly, most of us will complain.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Now we're all stuck with some explanations until RR (maybe even WM), while Jericho explains his motifs (I hope he does'nt, the promo's we're clear enough). More Jericho air time = Less time for developing the future talent. 

It could have been done better, period. It was too random to be entertaining.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

TKOK! said:


> Abswolutely. At first when I saw him just yelling and all that I was like wtf? but then after the promo i realized he was being over the top.
> 
> 
> For a second thought it was going to be Taker. The music playing during the promo sounded Takery to me.


I thought it was Taker when the lights went out and then just the jacket with the lights popped up, it sorta looked like his symbol for a second to me lol.


----------



## Ninjafish

starship.paint said:


> Erm, the videos will be explained when Jericho reveals he's a heel all along. Not explaining the videos at all would be terribly stupid. I approve of a delay of an explanation for a week or two but no explaination is going too far.


Yeah, that's not the explanation I meant. I mean, there's some people in this thread so confused they're still wondering who the girl is going to turn out to be. 

That's hilarious. Obviously the cryptic messages in the videos meant absolutely nothing and was just Jericho giving everyone the middle finger.

For example of what I'm talking about... just picking one post out of random here.



Schrute_Farms said:


> Jericho has to be part of something much bigger due to the ads they were running. Who is the ''she'' that let him come back? what is all this about control and look within, there has to be a bigger picture or this is the worst return and series of videos ever.


----------



## classik2o

I am a proud sheep


----------



## HullKogan

Scorpion95 said:


> That was his whole intention, get people ecstatic, and then have them boo him cos he was boring the shit out of them and not doing anything entertaining as he usually does. It's a slowburn heel turn that was in effect the second his pyro hit. The cryptic promos were a part of it as well, he fooled everyone into thinking there would be some spooky outcome like a new Undertaker persona, but it's same old glittery Jericho. And it was pulled off PERFECTLY guys, what are you doing right now? Complaining.
> 
> Jericho - 1, Us - 0.



Good post. I just finished watching Raw, and I thought it was obvious what Y2J was doing.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

For a second there, I actually kind of hated Jericho. This heel character is 1000x better than what he had going on before. Punk vs. Jericho, can't friggin wait.


----------



## frx

I think there's a reason he was cheered so much. The fans really wanted the face jericho they love.
They completely skipped his latest gimmick to chant "y2j", and to no surprise for me. I don't think '07 was the best jericho.

And this is why it works so well when he ends up mocking the crowd and acting heel again. He can call them hypocrites like last time. I really hated what he did which means it worked for me. I just hope the videos meant something so it's not that bad of a mocking and it makes for deeper story lines as he explains and acts according to stuff on the videos.

He will be a great heel again and probably work very well to help Punk get more credibility.

However, if the crowd likes him so much and don't care as much for suit wearing jericho, maybe he should have stayed as face. Pops like that are hard to get these days. He already carries the nostalgia thing for us.

I'm glad it's not the undertaker and I'm glad he came in better shape this time.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

I'm sure it will get a lot more interesting but its easy to see why its a let down to people. The whole "he trolled us/how great is that" lines are a bit lame and its not something casual viewers will enjoy or be impressed by, it isn't gonna do much for business unless this really picks up and gets interesting next week. Priding yourself on fooling and letting people down isn't exactly something thats going to bring in the ratings and money. Yesterday there was no way i was gonna miss raw,and now...im not all that interested in making a point of making sure i catch it live or do anything but just watch clips of anything i read about that sounds interesting next week...so yeah...well done wwe.


----------



## rockymark94

*How will they book jericho now until his feud with punk?*

What possibly can they do with him to keep him occupied until his feud with punk begins and who would you have him feud with


----------



## meldrew

Worst comeback ever


----------



## Scorpion95

meldrew said:


> Worst comeback ever


...welcome?


----------



## saxplayer9291

*Re: How will they book jericho now until his feud with punk?*

Idk. There is obviously more to the promos, such as who "she" is that holds "the key". I think its safe to assume that he won't go into a feud with anyone immediately


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Nope.


The reason there's an IWC in the first place is because people care enough to want to talk at length about it. Whether to praise or to just have a whine, we'll always be here.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

As a UK viewer, I stayed up until 4am with this episode because I wanted to see who the return was, how it was executed and what the angle would be. On first watch, both me and my friend fully fell for what Jericho was doing. We did the massive cheer when his music went off, the laughing at his over-the-top comeback, and the gradual "wtf is he doing?" moments as it got more drawn out.

Initially I felt a bit short-changed having sacrificed my precious sleep to essentially watch Jericho run around a bit, but after watching it back and putting some thought into what he was doing I'm happy with how it was done. Did it raise more questions than answers? Of course it did, it was supposed to, everyone will tune in again next week for more Jericho.

I for one take my hat off to WWE and Jericho for coming up with something a little different.


----------



## Bogdanlol

The first promo says:Come my people and shut thy doors about thee. For a power shall come to punish the weak for their inequity. For on the second day of 2012, a familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his. And it will be the end of the world as you know it."
So he claimed the public 
And punished them by not saying anything.


----------



## starship.paint

Ninjafish said:


> Yeah, that's not the explanation I meant. I mean, there's some people in this thread so confused they're still wondering who the girl is going to turn out to be.
> 
> That's hilarious. *Obviously the cryptic messages in the videos meant absolutely nothing and was just Jericho giving everyone the middle finger.*


Bullshit. The mysterious messages do mean something and it will be explained... soon. Just not this week.

WWE would be fools to not explain anything at all about the videos. There will be true disappointment. I know some are disappointed without instant gratification this week, but once the explanation comes out... everyone will be "satisfied".

They simply didn't explain anything this week to create a hook for people to tune in next week.


----------



## SAMCRO

Loved the segment after the second viewing. Only gripe I have is it should have ended the show. This thing was hyped up for a long ass time and Jericho walking off stage should have been the last thing you saw not Cena and Ryder all hugged up in fear of Kane. Being threw in there before the 6 man tag made it seem not as important as Kane/Cena.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

FilthyMcPunk said:


> I'm sure it will get a lot more interesting but its easy to see why its a let down to people. *The whole "he trolled us/how great is that" lines are a bit lame and its not something casual viewers will enjoy or be impressed by*, it isn't gonna do much for business unless this really picks up and gets interesting next week. Priding yourself on fooling and letting people down isn't exactly something thats going to bring in the ratings and money. Yesterday there was no way i was gonna miss raw,and now...im not all that interested in making a point of making sure i catch it live or do anything but just watch clips of anything i read about that sounds interesting next week...so yeah...well done wwe.


Well put.

Jericho envisions himself as someone who constantly reinvents himself, like Madonna or some shit. He talked a lot about returning to the WWE _only_ if he could bring something fresh to the table but what he brought tonight was a big fat waste of time. 

Despite my disappointment I'm glad he's back and not flabby. Awesome jacket too. Paul Stanley is probably jealous.


----------



## Humph

Shit was weird, love that he's back but damn so many questions.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Honestly, everybody bitching for Jericho to explain his actions tonight or next week want to rush this story with a potential enemy in Punk and they'll bitch then too. Have some damn patience people.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

*Re: *It begins return spoiler**



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> All the marks saying jerichos promo was better than Punks :lmao
> Stop fooling yourselves and trying to sound cool .
> 
> 
> He ended up getting heat on his return , something that nobody has been able to do before .
> But to say it was good is idiotic and proves you will eat the shit they put down your throats .
> 
> Nobody is meant to be happy with the return of jericho , that is the point . Yet some of the people on here still wont get off his dick even though he is basically trying to pry them off silently with a cro bar .
> 
> It was a disapointment for a reason , to turn him heel . *I can see him turning up on smackdown and taking a shit on the ramp and people on here will still call it an "epic" promo .*


LOLLLLL my thoughts exactly!  It was an average return. I get what they "tried" to do but it was a failure even then.


----------



## dude69

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*


----------



## Humph

Wish they had done the return last and saved the kane spot for another week or something.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I'm sure all will be explained in due time, you can't reveal everything in one 10 minute spot can you? Patience people!


----------



## XLNC04

when i saw him running laps outside the ring....i thought to myself "is he gonna yell out IM FROM WINNIPEG YOU IDIOT!" ?


----------



## TKOK

Winning™ said:


> Honestly, everybody bitching for Jericho to explain his actions tonight or next week want to rush this story with a potential enemy in Punk and they'll bitch then too. Have some damn patience people.


I'm pretty sure they are going to hold off on Punk/Jericho for the next couple months. They need to wrap up this feud with Ziggler and Laurantius first.


----------



## Ninjafish

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*



SatanX said:


> After tonight's RAW I noticed a lot of people disappointed because of what happened with Y2J, special attention and criticism to "why the fuck create all those vids, hype everybody up and just to do that bullshit" (that's the summary I get after reading many things over the internet).
> 
> Will IWC start caring less for whatever the WWE intends to do in the future?


Um, only the biggest of idiots would say "why the fuck create all those vids, hype everybody up, and just to do that bullshit". People who are too stupid to realize they were being trolled by an awesome clever heel turn. Most people in the IWC loved it, which you can see if you check out the Jericho thread.


----------



## StarzNBarz

that was the worst return ever. even grand master sexay had a beter return.


----------



## the modern myth

He's trolling the fans brilliantly. He came back, made the audience jump through hoops, controlled them like a puppet master and then ... without saying a word ... turned his back on them. It was masterful! I, for one, thought that it was great.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Well if it isn't obvious tonight he basically tried his hardest to make us hate a smiling pandering face. But lets face it that was a helluva pop he got when he came back. I understand he always wants to do something new and different but it seems the crowd really wants him as a face. Obviously if he goes against Punk I think Jericho will eventually lose crowd support as a heel, just because Punk is so over. But if you put heel jericho against most other superstars I think he would get cheered. 

I guess his return tonight was something new and original. That jacket was sick and he definitely got himself into very good shape since he last left. Maybe Im the only one but I wanted to see Jericho as a face for a little bit, and so did the crowd. It took the crowd FOREVER to stop cheering him, and even after like 10 minutes there were only a few boos. Maybe this is going to be something really great but personally I was hoping he would return as a face, for at least a little while.

On another note did anyone see that "IWC Smark" Sign? Who on here is that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfm9TfD72M0&feature=channel_video_title

at 10:26.


Even the youtube commenters think hes a face. I dont even think people understood he was trying to heel it up lol..


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

the modern myth said:


> He's trolling the fans brilliantly. He came back, made the audience jump through hoops, controlled them like a puppet master and then ... without saying a word ... turned his back on them. It was masterful! I, for one, thought that it was great.


On the other hand it was totally lame. Maybe it was "clever" but I, for one, didn't find it entertaining in the least. Stop making excuses for mediocrity.


----------



## Ninjafish

starship.paint said:


> Bullshit. The mysterious messages do mean something and it will be explained... soon. Just not this week.
> 
> WWE would be fools to not explain anything at all about the videos. There will be true disappointment. I know some are disappointed without instant gratification this week, but once the explanation comes out... everyone will be "satisfied".
> 
> They simply didn't explain anything this week to create a hook for people to tune in next week.


How in the world would be a disappointment? That's the beauty in it being a troll. He even trolled the fans on the internet into wasting their time deciphering clues. It's just a Gotcha moment. It's great. To be a perfect Andy Kaufman style troll, the mysterious messages almost have to mean nothing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

TKOK! said:


> I'm pretty sure they are going to hold off on Punk/Jericho for the next couple months. They need to wrap up this feud with Ziggler and Laurantius first.


Yeah, they'll finish it off with Ziggler at the Rumble but the Laurenitis feud will continue. Who knows, maybe Jericho is the man that the Funkman has been calling all this time.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

OH MY GOD


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

It wasn't entertaining to begin with, all the jumping around and screaming was lame as hell and then it ended up in nothing. Jericho fans can call him a genius but from a fans prospective, the whole thing was just lame and awkward. Not hating because he didn't say anything, but I think it was pulled way too long and it was boring.


----------



## The Big Hero

I wait for this comeback, but when i saw it, my reaction was like "What was this?!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Watching the segment again. Jericho got a tremendous reaction throughout.

Anyways, many reasons that are obvious, you want to know real reason why he's still a heel? Jericho is getting older and the fact that people have moved on from him and leeched onto a new face (Punk) is all the incentive needed for him to do what he plans on doing.

He didn't say it would be the end of the world for no reason.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

Ninjafish said:


> How in the world would be a disappointment? That's the beauty in it being a troll. He even trolled the fans on the internet into wasting their time deciphering clues. It's just a Gotcha moment. It's great. To be a perfect Andy Kaufman style troll, the mysterious messages almost have to mean nothing.


Wrestling shouldn't be about "trolling", this word spread like wildfire in the last few years. All of a sudden all you need to do to get over as a heel is "troll"


----------



## TKOK

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, they'll finish it off with Ziggler at the Rumble but the Laurenitis feud will continue. Who knows, maybe Jericho is the man that the Funkman has been calling all this time.


Maybe Laurernitis is "She" which would be funny.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

He is probably heel because he is so good at it and its basically him being himself anyway. Do you really wanna see Jericho jumping about embarassing himself like Daniel Bryan did, begging to be loved.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL bad imagery breh.

Holy shit. Watching the segment again from Jericho, look at his face from when he dropped the mic. Eerie smile there. Like he was in a second trance there.


----------



## taify

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

how about 'not replying' at all ? 
Tempting , eh?


----------



## guru of wrestling

lol at people defending Jericho and his return this is the IWC, whether his heel/face or wrestling/dancing his gonna be praised everyone knows his the best at what he does.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

I personally liked Y2J as a face. But ey as long as the man is back, heel or face im happy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Which you are a part of.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Jericho loves to troll people, especially the dumb ones who stalk people on Twitter or whatever the cools kids use these days.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Wrestling shouldn't be about "trolling", this word spread like wildfire in the last few years. All of a sudden all you need to do to get over as a heel is "troll"


agreed. the fact that every heel in trying to troll the fans just to get a reaction is sad. vince mcmahon, johnny ace, michael cole and now jericho. the troll thing isn't anything surprising and there's nothing new about it.


----------



## guru of wrestling

i didn't say i wasn't part of the IWC


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

"Yeah guys I really am returning, but please keep it a secret, okay." 

Are you new or something? Silence would be the same as saying Yes. 

The problem is people want surprises, but then they dissect every little thing trying to figure it out. Then get pissed when the surprised is ruined.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/594357-jerichos-return-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*



taify said:


> Even today when his pics near the airport went online, the guy had the guts to call them fake, and to top it all, he produced more fake images as a prove that he isnt lying =S
> 
> i would've liked it more if he had stayed silent.


He didn't make the images, he simply re-tweeted them, and they were obviously altered (people took the photo of him in the airport and put him in photos with Abraham Lincoln and the Beatles), so it would be hard to claim it as "proof" he wasn't lying.

The problem is that people like to post things and "break news," which leads to these folks having to alter things or outright lie to maintain the secret. If I want to stay surprised, I stay off social media and away from specific news sites and forums.


----------



## starship.paint

Winning™ said:


> LOL bad imagery breh.
> 
> Holy shit. Watching the segment again from Jericho, look at his face from when he dropped the mic. Eerie smile there. Like he was in a second trance there.


I read a great comment on YouTube... when he dropped the mic, *pipe bomb*.

That might have been the best moment of the segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Doesn't matter. The fact is that you are.



> that was the worst return ever. even grand master sexay had a beter return.


Yeah. Remember that grand pop Sexay got when he made his return last year?


----------



## dude69

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

he said all the stuff about hating WWE to make people think he wasnt returning because most people though it was him. he had to try put off some people


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

starship.paint said:


> I read a great comment on YouTube... when he dropped the mic, *pipe bomb*.
> 
> That might have been the best moment of the segment.


Holy shit. That's a great point I didn't even pick up on.

The more I dig into this segment, I believe Jericho was cutting a promo but he didn't use words. He used actions.


----------



## rockymark94

You guys are over reacting jericho got a bigger reaction than the golden boy cm punk


----------



## Romanista

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

If he told us Yes! I'm going to comeback to RAW next week!

Would you happy?


----------



## Ninjafish

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Wrestling shouldn't be about "trolling", this word spread like wildfire in the last few years. All of a sudden all you need to do to get over as a heel is "troll"


You don't know what you're talking about. Trolling is an excellent heel tactic and makes for some of the best wrestling moments. Take for example, what Shawn Michaels did to the Montreal crowd in 2005. Do you remember? If not, check it out. He played Bret Hart's music for several minutes making them think Bret Hart was going to come out. Then he laughed at them. And repeated the same thing with Hogan's music. Similar to how Shawn annoyed the Montreal crowd, Jericho annoyed the worldwide audience tonight. That is the point of being a heel - annoying people and people them hate you.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Jericho is just beign lazy. He's a natura heel and being heel is much easier these days, so why spend time developing as a face when obviously wrestling is not #1 in his life right now. Wrestling right now is so confusing that heels get pops and faces get booed, just because people these are more aware of kayfabe.

That return segment may have put Jericho at the top heel status, but... at what cost?


----------



## evoked21

Felt weird watching at home... but we need more shows to know what he's up to.

He don't look that "dark" like his videos were... but do look like trolling lol.


----------



## Belladonna29

starship.paint said:


> I read a great comment on YouTube... when he dropped the mic, *pipe bomb*.
> 
> That might have been the best moment of the segment.


Nice catch!
Even if he didn't mean for that to reference Punk in the first place, it could be spun that way if they want to use it.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

If you haven't noticed, WWE needs a top heel quite desperately. For faces, they have Cena, Orton, Punk. Sheamus is coming up. For heels, they have... erm... Mark Henry?

ADR, Miz and Christian have been treated like shit, they don't feel like top heels at all.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

He is just a natural heel and loves it, and thrives off of it. WWE know this. In fact his huge popularity from the crazy face pop he got makes his evident heel turn all the more emphatic. 

Just like Punk creates a buzz either way now. So they can play off each other well in the feud as they're such captivating characters for RAW.


----------



## VegasNelly

I've been reading posts on this site for several months now without ever writing a post of my own, as I think reading reactions from the IWC is more entertaining than watching the actual show most of the time. The IWC is like my 1 year old daughter - always wanting whatever they don't have. Once they get it, they don't want it anymore and crave something else. And I think Jericho's "promo" played perfectly to that audience.

In the span of eight minutes, he ignited a wide spectrum of emotions without uttering a single word. Anticipation, excitement, slowly giving way to confusion before every single viewer realized nothing was going to happen, then ending with anger/resentment. It worked perfectly, and while there have been many complaints about the segment dragging on - that was the whole point so everyone would feel cheated from the payoff after the long buildup. And it absolutely worked.

Not only did Jericho and the writers know exactly what the reaction would be by the end, but they knew the IWC in particular would explode with reactions from "worst return ever" to "brilliant". Which ever category you fall into, you have to admit that spot accomplished exactly what they wanted.


----------



## The Big Hero

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Cause he loves to be heel, right? And it fits him well.


----------



## starship.paint

VegasNelly said:


> I've been reading posts on this site for several months now without ever writing a post of my own, as I think reading reactions from the IWC is more entertaining than watching the actual show most of the time. The IWC is like my 1 year old daughter - always wanting whatever they don't have. Once they get it, they don't want it anymore and crave something else. And I think Jericho's "promo" played perfectly to that audience.
> 
> In the span of eight minutes, he ignited a wide spectrum of emotions without uttering a single word. Anticipation, excitement, slowly giving way to confusion before every single viewer realized nothing was going to happen, then ending with anger/resentment. It worked perfectly, and while there have been many complaints about the segment dragging on - that was the whole point so everyone would feel cheated from the payoff after the long buildup. And it absolutely worked.
> 
> Not only did Jericho and the writers know exactly what the reaction would be by the end, but they knew the IWC in particular would explode with reactions from "worst return ever" to "brilliant". Which ever category you fall into, you have to admit that spot accomplished exactly what they wanted.


While you're right, that we should feel cheated and resent Jericho (to add to his heat as a heel) you missed out a key point:

This segment was a hook for people to tune into next week for an explanation. And an explanation is coming. It might not be next week, but it is definitely coming.

People are acting like Jericho is now having a mute gimmick, like he'll never explain this very segment where he let us down, like he'll never talk again. He will, believe me. When he reveals that he's been a heel all along, that's it. The explanation.


----------



## Shawn Morrison

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

First, what makes you think its Jericho that decided to go heel? In order for his feud with Punk to continue he NEEDS to turn heel.


----------



## CNB

Too smart VegasNelly, way too smart


----------



## TwoWords

THE ULTIMATE JERITROLL: HE NEVER SHOWS UP AGAIN.


----------



## Ph3n0m

Jericho wants to be a Heel, a PROPER heel - not a booed by kids and women and cheered by geeky teenagers heel - just an outright heel that everyone hates. Hence the change of attitude on Twitter. Hence the strange return that's got people bitching like Hell. THAT WAS THE POINT.

What did Jericho love to do more than anything before he left? Call us all hypocrites. His return was just proving that we're still hypocrites in his mind. Everyone just marking out for him when he left us as a complete heel.

Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if there was even a dig at the Rock being made here (to be followed up on verbally of course). He could come out and talk about how it was a great boost for his ego coming out after ditching us for x amount of months and how we all fell into his hands giving him what he wanted - then point out that The Rock is only doing the same. Using us for an ego boost and to get himself relevant again before he moves on.

At a push we might even get Jericho vs Rock at EC as a final warm up for Rock... they two had great chemistry in the ring - couldn't think of a better person to make sure Rock was ready for the big time return match up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Because Punk is face, and it is the best possible scenario for them to feud. Punk will go over huge with this one. The problem is, when Jericho leaves again, what next? But I do think that post MANIA, WWE will be able to keep the ball rolling and a lot of things will officially kick into gear.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

Guess it's a win-win for Jericho and WWE. However Jericho won't be for too long and who's is WWE going to rely when he's gone.... Cena??? Heck, we all know Orton is a great heel too. 

WWE has a huge roster/booking/storyline problem, excess of heels with no credibility and lack of faces which also lack credibility. They need to do something about this ASAP. This is why people are nostalgic about the "Attitue Era", because it basically was a "free for all". 

Having someone do some annoying stuff just to prove he's a heel does not add to the entertainment value, but it may be a sign that things are about to change. What Jericho did tonight may look good on paper but I bet none of us can't stand 52 weeks of having someone waste a segment just to prove his moral code, or lack thereof.

The Face vs Heel stereotype needs to go, even if it is for a little while.


----------



## Kalashnikov

While I appreciate the trollhood in Jericho's return, I don't like being bored. I understand, that's the whole point, but it doesn't make me hate Y2J, it makes me hate the writers for wasting my time. The heat is misplaced in this case.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If WWE, and Jericho, are smart, I wouldn't say shit next week. Hell, I would play this off until the Rumble. It's possible to do.

I thought he would interfere in the Punk match. Hell, another reason why Jericho was great tonight. People thought he would interfere in the WWE title match and didn't. Disappointment was settled in because people, including me, thought it would be Taker then. When it was actually Jericho, the crowd was like "Thank God!"

I think that makes the negative reaction even that much better. Because when "ItBegins" didn't interrupt the title match, it set up massive disappointment that it wasn't Jericho. Then we popped big because we actually got Jericho...until Jericho said nothing and kept pandering to the crowd. No explanation at all. Just...just awesome.

I hope all the heels (Miz, ADR, Rhodes, Ziggler) were watching this particular segment. *That* is how you are a true heel.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Ignoring it would just make it obvious that it's him and he's trying to keep it secret..

Him lying really did help keep it a secret. Especially today, him trolling with the other fake pictures and posting the picture of him on the slopes put some thought into my mind that it really isn't him.


----------



## SAMCRO

To those that are saying the Jericho fan boys are blind and will love anything Jericho does, what King said when Jericho walked off kinda confirmed Jericho's trolling "I'm not sure what we've just seen..." 

I mean come on do you honestly think WWE would have him just go out there after all the build up and just have him smile and walk around the ring and not say a word without it meaning anything? there is a bigger picture and if you don't think so your blind.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I would lol if Jericho does it again next week, I really hope he comes out next week and he spends the next 5 to 10 minutes getting the crowd to cheer him without saying anything, then he just leaves.


----------



## bme

I was initially bummed that those videos were for him, but i'm interested in seeing how this goes after he simply hyped up the crowd and left.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

First off... you realise the "IWC" isn't limited to this place, right? Good.

Second of all, Jericho's biggest successes as a wrestler have come as a Heel. Why wouldn't he want to be a heel when he's pretty damned good at it and it's always worked out better for him than being a face?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*



3ggyz said:


> Guess it's a win-win for Jericho and WWE. However Jericho won't be for too long and who's is WWE going to rely when he's gone.... Cena??? Heck, we all know Orton is a great heel too.
> 
> WWE has a huge roster/booking/storyline problem, excess of heels with no credibility and lack of faces which also lack credibility. They need to do something about this ASAP. This is why people are nostalgic about the "Attitue Era", because it basically was a "free for all".
> 
> Having someone do some annoying stuff just to prove he's a heel does not add to the entertainment value, but it may be a sign that things are about to change. What Jericho did tonight may look good on paper but I bet none of us can't stand 52 weeks of having someone waste a segment just to prove his moral code, or lack thereof.
> 
> *The Face vs Heel stereotype needs to go, even if it is for a little while*.


At first I agreed, but then I thought about it for a second. What would wrestling be then? Two random guys going at it in the ring? Should the crowd choose the face and the heel? But how would they do it, just based off their looks etc? I feel like wrestling revolves around the face vs heel and without it we basically have the UFC. Even the UFC is starting to make their fighters be faces and heels in promos in a way.


----------



## McQueen

I found it rather amusing fans so gullibly accepted the idea Jericho was a returning as a face when the Vignettes were obviously of a heelish nature. But good on him, that was rather brilliant other than it went on a little long.


----------



## Ph3n0m

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

By directly lying about it, he achieved what he wanted to achieve - hatred. My honest belief is that Jericho's goal is to be a PROPER modern day heel in that everyone hates him. Gonna be hard because places like this will eventually dick ride the life out of his latest heel run, of that I'm sure. But he doesn't wanna be like Punk was, or the opposite of Cena - he doesn't want to be loved by the smarky teens and hated by the women and kids - he just wants to be hated - to get sincere heat.

Maybe that's his mission, maybe it's not but everything he's done thus far suggests so to me.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Good god. fpalm


----------



## CM Jewels

#ComeOnBayBay

Let's trend guys.


----------



## bme

McQueen said:


> I found it rather amusing fans so gullibly accepted the idea Jericho was a returning as a face when the Vignettes were obviously of a heelish nature. But good on him, that was rather brilliant other than it went on a little long.


I agree that it was too long.
I turned my tv off twice cause i got tired of waiting for em to talk.


----------



## Kalashnikov

People that say the return was amazing need to think this through. I get it, Winning... they accomplished their mission of wasting my time. Is that really a good thing though? Watching a boring segment on a show that's supposed to be entertaining? Yeah, the heat from marks will be twice as much, but anyone with half a brain (or at least knowledge of kayfabe) will still mark for Jericho and put the blame on the people actually responsible for the segment. It's legit "fuck you, go away" heat that makes people change the channel. I know we're not the target audience, but you shouldn't go around acting like it did anything purposeful for us either.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

What I recall from the Attutide Era is that there were basically mini stables, each with their own moral codes, some were heelish in nature and others were more like faces. There was not a clear line defining heel/face, thus the emergence of charachters like HHH, Stone Cold and The Rock.

There was the Undertaker group with Viscera, Gangrel with Christian and Edge, DX, The Corporation and others. 

Let's be clear on this point... I'm not into the "Let's bring the whole Attitue Era back" bandwagon, but there are ideas that WWE could recycle from this era that can work in 2012, especially because people are more aware of kayfabe as they have ever been. 

I've seen this face/heel in boxing as well, but let's remember that wrestling has been doing these kinds of storylines since for ever and the current situation is critical for a change.


----------



## DJ2334

*The girl*

So who exactly is the girl from the it begins promo? Will we find out next week or have we simply been Jeritrolled? I know this could go in the it begins thread, but I feel that this question deserves its own thread.


----------



## Ninjafish

Kalashnikov said:


> People that say the return was amazing need to think this through. I get it, Winning... they accomplished their mission of wasting my time. Is that really a good thing though? Watching a boring segment on a show that's supposed to be entertaining? Yeah, the heat from marks will be twice as much, but anyone with half a brain (or at least knowledge of kayfabe) will still mark for Jericho and put the blame on the people actually responsible for the segment. It's legit "fuck you, go away" heat that makes people change the channel. I know we're not the target audience, but you shouldn't go around acting like it did anything purposeful for us either.


It was only boring if you didn't get it. Seriously. That was the most entertained I've been while watching the WWE in years.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: The girl*

Does it really matter? What do the swings represent? How about the notebook? Why does every single thing in the videos have to represent something?


----------



## Comet

*Re: The girl*

"Jeritrolled" You gave me douchechills.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: The girl*



DJ2334 said:


> I feel that this question deserves its own thread.


You're wrong... but since I'm here I might as well say that I think Jericho's going to explain everything when he "turns" heel once again.


----------



## starship.paint

Kalashnikov said:


> People that say the return was amazing need to think this through. I get it, Winning... they accomplished their mission of wasting my time. Is that really a good thing though? Watching a boring segment on a show that's supposed to be entertaining? Yeah, the heat from marks will be twice as much, but anyone with half a brain (or at least knowledge of kayfabe) will still mark for Jericho and put the blame on the people actually responsible for the segment. It's legit "fuck you, go away" heat that makes people change the channel. I know we're not the target audience, but you shouldn't go around acting like it did anything purposeful for us either.


I'm just interested in knowing... are you interested in knowing "What's next for Jericho? What's Jericho going to do next?" If you are watching Raw next week, will you be on the lookout for Jericho's next appearance?

Or does Jericho now hold the importance of a Diva in your mind with this segment he's done?


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: The girl*

Just be patient and wait until next monday, it's not that hard.


----------



## Yiddo13

Bit disapointed the "when she says" bla bla bla played out as nothing. 

or could something still happen with this??


----------



## Kalashnikov

Ninjafish said:


> It was only boring if you didn't get it. Seriously. That was the most entertained I've been while watching the WWE in years.


I got it the moment he shouted "Come on Babaaay!" while coming down the ramp. 3 minutes later, I was bored out of my mind. Also, he's my second favorite wrestler of all time, so it's hardly bias. Again, I know that was the point, but it was shit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Kalashnikov said:


> People that say the return was amazing need to think this through. I get it, Winning... they accomplished their mission of wasting my time. Is that really a good thing though? Watching a boring segment on a show that's supposed to be entertaining? Yeah, the heat from marks will be twice as much, but anyone with half a brain (or at least knowledge of kayfabe) will still mark for Jericho and put the blame on the people actually responsible for the segment. It's legit "fuck you, go away" heat that makes people change the channel. I know we're not the target audience, but you shouldn't go around acting like it did anything purposeful for us either.


The mission wasn't to waste your time, although that's what it did. The mission was to make you talk about him. Not Punk. Not Cena. Not Kane. Not Truth. Him. Yes, the segment was tedious and frustrating to wait. I expected him to interfere in the title match. Hell, if not that it would be him cutting a promo since being inactive for a year and a half. He did neither and the crowd didn't like it one bit. That was the point of the whole segment. It wasn't to waste your time, which it did anyways. It was to prove his point. That he's going to do what he wants to do, not what you want him to do Kalashnikov. This is the type of reaction Jericho and the segment wanted from you because I believe that they know the payoff will be very much worth it.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: The girl*

We will find out in the future.


----------



## Gunner14

VegasNelly said:


> I've been reading posts on this site for several months now without ever writing a post of my own, as I think reading reactions from the IWC is more entertaining than watching the actual show most of the time. The IWC is like my 1 year old daughter - always wanting whatever they don't have. Once they get it, they don't want it anymore and crave something else. And I think Jericho's "promo" played perfectly to that audience.
> 
> In the span of eight minutes, he ignited a wide spectrum of emotions without uttering a single word. Anticipation, excitement, slowly giving way to confusion before every single viewer realized nothing was going to happen, then ending with anger/resentment. It worked perfectly, and while there have been many complaints about the segment dragging on - that was the whole point so everyone would feel cheated from the payoff after the long buildup. And it absolutely worked.
> 
> Not only did Jericho and the writers know exactly what the reaction would be by the end, but they knew the IWC in particular would explode with reactions from "worst return ever" to "brilliant". Which ever category you fall into, you have to admit that spot accomplished exactly what they wanted.


Best 1st post ever.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: The girl*

It's Sunny you idiots. I cracked this code weeks ago. If you freeze frame one of the videos in milliseconds you get this:


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

I've seen better far better first posts. And was I the only one expecting a countdown clock for some reason? Guess I'm just used to it.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: The girl*

She is the girl that played Alma wade in F.E.A.R


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: The girl*

It's Johnny L's granddaughter.


----------



## RubyRed

I thought it was bloody brilliant. A picture can say a thousand words and he had us all without even saying a thing.

Yeah ok, maybe it could have been cut down a bit, and they DEFINATELY should have ended the show with it, but people are now thinking 'What the hell?!' and will be craving to know more.

I can't wait to sit back and watch this all unfold!!


----------



## Romanista

*Re: The girl*

Sparkling Jericho vs. Werewolf Gabriel for the Bellas twin.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Winning™;10829911 said:


> the payoff will be very much worth it.


For marks, possibly. For me? Not so much. At this point, I'll never turn on him, so in essence, all this segment did was waste my time. I also understand the "he's not here for the fans" deal, but you watch TV to be entertained, and in the end, that's all I care about. I don't watch to get trolled, I don't watch it to be played by some mastermind. I get it, he's supposed to do that, but it doesn't make me feel bad towards the character, it makes me dislike someone backstage. _Characters like this don't work on smarks_, the wrestlers themselves do, and I feel like they're trying to change that, which is fine, but making them boring is NOT the way to go. The problem probably starts at us (me) being smarks, but still... it's like they're trying to dig into layers of reality (as in kayfabe, real life, and then something deeper) that are not there (for me at least).


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*

WWE doesn't want to turn Punk heel now? so Y2J will be heel.


----------



## Hade

*Chris Jericho: master of the viral video - interesting article from WWE.com*

Don't know if this was posted...

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos



> For weeks, strange video clips had made their way into WWE broadcasts, eerily announcing that on Jan. 2, 2012, “It Begins.” This left the WWE Universe wondering what exactly would begin as the New Year kicks off. No one could have guessed that these clips were heralding the return of Chris Jericho. The former six-time World Champion shocked the world with his appearance Monday night in Memphis on Raw SuperShow. Though Jericho didn’t explain the reasoning behind his reappearance, he left the WWE Universe reeling, having surprised it yet again with the help of viral videos.
> 
> Before YouTube existed, Chris Jericho found ways to spread his message to millions. In the summer of 1999, a “Countdown to the Millennium” clock appeared during WWE broadcasts. Members of the WWE Universe who did the math figured out that the clock wasn’t ticking away the time until the year 2000 arrived, as it was set to expire on Monday, Aug. 9, 1999, months before the new millennium was set to begin. This left them wondering what was going to happen that night, and what it meant for the future of WWE.
> 
> They got their answer when the clock hit zero during Raw that night, when Jericho announced his arrival in grand fashion, interrupting The Rock to declare that “Raw is Jericho.”
> 
> Nearly a decade later, as Jericho prepared to make an impactful homecoming to WWE, he hacked into WWE television once again to set off a viral campaign leading up to his return. This time, Jericho was a little more cryptic. The videos looked like something out of The Matrix, as numbers flew all around, eventually ending with “SaveUs.222” flashing on the screen. Later videos showed complex math formulas and messages that dared the WWE Universe to “break the code.” Those with a few semesters of calculus under their belts may have been able to do so quickly, though the majority of our fans argued back and forth over the Internet, devising their own theories about what the “code” could be.
> 
> Jericho let the world in on the solution to the code on the Nov. 19, 2007 edition of Raw. As then-WWE Champion Randy Orton addressed the WWE Universe, Jericho filled in the final pieces of the puzzle, showing that the answer was “SaveUs.Y2J,” and that he was ready to wreak havoc on Monday nights once again. He did exactly that during the following three years, capturing the World Heavyweight Championship and WWE Tag Team Championships, as well as a record-setting ninth Intercontinental Title.
> 
> Despite Jericho’s penchant for the cryptic, the themes behind the videos leading up to his return Monday night seem a little out of character. Rather than rely on the mathematic, the 2008 Superstar of the Year went philosophic this time. The eerie videos show a young boy in a school uniform sitting at the only desk in a classroom, writing in a notebook as a girl watches from behind him. The videos speak of a prophet returning to punish the unjust, not to mention the beginning of the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Members of the WWE Universe analyzed every frame of each of the six videos, looking for hints as to who would be returning on the second day of 2012. They found allusions to the former World Champion’s speech patterns within the narration of the videos, though this was not a rock-solid argument.
> 
> If anything, scrupulous studiers seemed to have come closest to finding an answer in the fifth video, when the boy’s notebook falls onto the floor. It appears that the name “Chris” is crossed out on the front of the book, leading to speculation that Jericho was indeed on his way back to WWE.
> 
> *Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.*
> 
> What does all this mean for the WWE? No one but Chris Jericho knows, and until he decides to let the rest of the world in on his ultimate goals, all the WWE Universe can do is conjecture. Certainly, Jericho has left us plenty of material to do precisely that.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: So why does Y2J lie everytime?*

Jericho not reply at all? Yeah that sounds like him. Dude is a motormouth, its one of the reasons people like him. He loves to talk shit and most times can back it up better than anyone.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Chris Jericho: master of the viral video - interesting article from WWE.com*

Posted in the Jericho return sticky thread.


----------



## TheLadderMatch

*Re: Chris Jericho: master of the viral video - interesting article from WWE.com*

Who cares?

WWE creates questions but doesn't answer them. Nothing will come of this.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Half the people in dude69's picture probably put Jericho down in the last few weeks. Now they love him, like he knew they would.


----------



## The Big Hero

*Re: Chris Jericho: master of the viral video - interesting article from WWE.com*

WWE like to interest people, so. I think there is no answer on it.


----------



## The Big Hero

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

No, of course.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

When Jericho did his pose and then pyro and his music came on I was pretty excited like the crowd was in the beginning. But once Cole and Lawler started talking about it, didn't seem so special anymore. These guys are making big angles/moments like its no big deal. They don't seem very excited, surprised, etc. It really ruins the overall feeling of the show. Matt Striker would've marked out.


----------



## adri17

My first thought was: What the fuck? Why's Jericho back to his all smiles Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla? That didn't work out the last time...

But then he said nothing and stood there, pandering the crowd and 8 minutes later, after doing that, he left.

It was odd, but it worked. It sent a message where Y2J said that was not the way he wanted to come back. Maybe next week he'll come out in a suit and just stand there for 10 minutes and go to the back again (proving once again that's not the way he wants to come back).

Now at the RR he comes out and beats the shit out of CM Punk after he defeats Ziggler, saying that's the way he wants to come back, proving he's the best in the world and destroying the one that stole his place and his ideas.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Well, we're all marks at heart but just tend to be more knowledgeable for pro wrestling.

Again, I guess what I'm saying is that his point was that he (Jericho) is going to do what he wants to do because who the hell is going to stop him? He's going to "end the world". Like he has time or patience to waste on a couple of people like us who want the Jericho that was always entertaining to us. He isn't doing shit for us anymore. He's here to claim what is his (the title, physically (WWE title) and metaphorically ("Best In The World"). He never trolled, either. We just think he trolled us but if anything we trolled ourselves because we were the fools that popped for his return even though we never asked "Why?"

Jericho will have his loyal fanbase of Jerichoholics, I get that. That's just how the new modern era of pro wrestling is. But I would bet the majority will be against him anyways and that'll be a great heat that a Punk could use even more to propel himself as *the *guy for the year. 

Patience, guys.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*



Sarcasm1 said:


> When Jericho did his pose and then pyro and his music came on I was pretty excited like the crowd was in the beginning. But once Cole and Lawler started talking about it, didn't seem so special anymore. These guys are making big angles/moments like its no big deal. They don't seem very excited, surprised, etc. It really ruins the overall feeling of the show. Matt Striker would've marked out.


Exactly. They just don't have the emotion Jim Ross, or.. yeah, Striker had. The problem is that the lead announcer, Cole, just doesn't connect with the audience... because he's a heel and also because he's shit.


----------



## Ninjafish

Kalashnikov said:


> I got it the moment he shouted "Come on Babaaay!" while coming down the ramp. 3 minutes later, I was bored out of my mind. Also, he's my second favorite wrestler of all time, so it's hardly bias. Again, I know that was the point, but it was shit.


Well if you got it, I don't know why you would think it was shit. It's fun to watch a master of his craft turn heel by annoying and confusing the hell of his adoring audience. Very few other wrestlers could or would even have the balls to turn against a devoted following without even saying a word or doing anything villainous. On a show, where it's mostly nothing but bland and predictable segments week after week, you just saw something you've never seen before and probably won't see it again. You just experienced a special modern day Andy Kaufman moment.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

"Oh wow...."
"Oh wow is right Cole."

I miss "OH MA GAD OH MAH GAAAAD. HE KICKED OUT HE KICKED OUT. YTJTYJRETJE35 MOMMA FOLEYS BABY BOY."


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

Cole did fine. Its lawler who is lifeless in the commentary. 

Lawler is atrocious, most of the times he just laughs instead of reacting to a pinfall or a shocking moment. Sometimes he would start with a sentence "I think aaaa....." and then abruptly stops. "Are you kidding me?" is all he got these days.

Fucking shame if you think about it. He used to be so awesome back in attitude era & ruthless aggression era.


----------



## The Big Hero

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

I don't think so, Jericho ruined his comeback himselves


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

Well I expect nothing less from Lawler, he sucks anyways. TBH, the less he talks the more I like him. Cole has been dropping a lot for me. 

Actually, I am glad they had little to nothing to say. It would have pulled away from the sheer brilliant troll job Jericho was casting on the audience.


----------



## p862011

*Re: The girl*

looks like heath slater


----------



## The Big Hero

*Re: The girl*

Don't know reall, also interested,. But i am aptiened person, so i wait.


----------



## starship.paint

adri17 said:


> My first thought was: What the fuck? Why's Jericho back to his all smiles Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla? That didn't work out the last time...
> 
> But then he said nothing and stood there, pandering the crowd and 8 minutes later, after doing that, he left.
> 
> It was odd, but it worked. It sent a message where Y2J said that was not the way he wanted to come back. Maybe next week he'll come out in a suit and just stand there for 10 minutes and go to the back again (proving once again that's not the way he wants to come back).
> 
> Now at the RR he comes out and beats the shit out of CM Punk after he defeats Ziggler, saying that's the way he wants to come back, proving he's the best in the world and destroying the one that stole his place and his ideas.


haha, that's a great idea, next week, Jericho comes to the ring, suit and all, with this expression, sits in a chair in the middle of the ring for five minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*

They should have at least burst out like J R would have, and then once they noticed Jericho's bullshit, then start to wonder and tone it down, but none of that happened. I am pretty sure they were probably told to respond to his return in that fashion, but I think they went too literal on it.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: How will they book jericho now until his feud with punk?*

Who says he is going to feud with Punk? Who says Punk wll be champ going into 'Mania?


----------



## ScottishLuchador

I'm never going to be disappointed with Y2J returning, and I actually liked the idea of a promo without a promo, but I'm not sure the initial 'viral' videos were in-keeping with Jericho. Unless he is going to have a pretty radical change of character (or possible appearance of a stable/manager) the videos don't really fit.


----------



## mb1025

Nice. Another hype that they now can fuck up getting from point A to point B. We can soon put this under...

1. Daniel Bryans Return
2. Nexus
3. The higher power in Nexus
4. The Raw GM
5. CM Punk after MITB

It is hard to have faith in any of thier big angles because since 2010 they have failed in every aspect.


----------



## WhiteW0lf

*Re: The girl*



Hazart said:


> She is the girl that played Alma wade in F.E.A.R


Wow really? She definitely is creepy.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

Jericho has done more to make himself heel in 5 minutes without talking than any superstar has done on the mic in 3 years in the WWE in my opinion including former heel jericho... because even when he wanted to be booed... he never could get the fans that appreciated his strengths to boo him... tonight he did just that by not giving anyone what they wanted... absolute genius... he is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## adri17

LOL this not gonna fuck up. It's Jericho and Punk. Somehow, this will work out...


----------



## Nitromalta

Crappiest return ever I excepted better


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: The girl*



Fishsticks said:


> Does it really matter? What do the swings represent? How about the notebook? Why does every single thing in the videos have to represent something?


What? The boy specifically referenced the girl telling him to come back and the time is now. This usually means something, talking about something usually means something anyway.

If he said "the swings told me to come back" we'd all be saying wtf?

I agree it will be revealed in the coming weeks, but that promo currently doesn't fit with the vignettes at all. Hopefully it's all a big jeri-ploy.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

my opinion being above, i do believe he could have sold the end a little better... maybe laugh at the camera or throw the mic at it and then walk away... the ending did kind of leave it vague for some i can imagine but this was absolutely incredible... every other segment on raw was terrible though the kane thing was cool, it was overblown and poorly dangled at the beginnning... still not sure how cena felt the hate.


----------



## starship.paint

mb1025 said:


> Nice. Another hype that they now can fuck up getting from point A to point B. We can soon put this under...
> 
> 1. Daniel Bryans Return
> 2. Nexus
> 3. The higher power in Nexus
> 4. The Raw GM
> 5. CM Punk after MITB
> 
> It is hard to have faith in any of thier big angles because since 2010 they have failed in every aspect.


Look, it's only been one week. Could you hold off the judging until after the Rumble?


----------



## mb1025

adri17 said:


> LOL this not gonna fuck up. It's Jericho and Punk. Somehow, this will work out...


Herd all that before. Shitty booking and writing can fuck anything up. It was almost impossible to fuck up thier momentum after MITB. They found a way. BTW the first hour of Raw was very bad. You had a very good bowl game on, Raws normal competition, plus a slate of NBA games. Going to be real hard to POP a rating for his return.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Cole and Lawler ruined Jericho's return*



Sarcasm1 said:


> When Jericho did his pose and then pyro and his music came on I was pretty excited like the crowd was in the beginning. But once Cole and Lawler started talking about it, didn't seem so special anymore. These guys are making big angles/moments like its no big deal. They don't seem very excited, surprised, etc. It really ruins the overall feeling of the show. Matt Striker would've marked out.


Thats why we need J.R. back. He made even the smaller shit seem great, nobody in the last 15 years has sold on that show better than Jim Ross.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

absolutely shitty booking and shitty writing will fuck things up and with lesser talents this angle would be dead in two weeks... cena would have already pinned jericho by the end of tonight if he was involved in the angle... but with guys such as punk and jericho, who come up with their own material largely, wwe creative hardly will have a chance to fuck this up...



mb1025 said:


> Herd all that before. Shitty booking and writing can fuck anything up. It was almost impossible to fuck up thier momentum after MITB. They found a way. BTW the first hour of Raw was very bad. You had a very good bowl game on, Raws normal competition, plus a slate of NBA games. Going to be real hard to POP a rating for his return.


----------



## mb1025

starship.paint said:


> Look, it's only been one week. Could you hold off the judging until after the Rumble?


Let me put it to you this way. If a director for a movie is continuously directing movies that have trailers that look good you go and see those movies. However if every time you go those movies struggle to get from beginning to end you won't keep seeing those directors films or at least get more and more leery of doing so. 

WWE has done this so many times and the fans respond the same way. WWE creates a lot of buzz and the fans say let it play out before we judge. Well some people are tired of seeing the awesome trailer and getting disappointed with the overall movie. 

Wash, Rinse, Repeat for this company. Just wait till June or July rolls around when they will give the IWC another event to dub "revolutionary" or "greatest moment in the past 15 years" only to trip over their own feet.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I thought it was a wonderful return and I don't even like Jericho that much.

I'm beyond amazed that some people think that's all there was to this.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

IMO it was one of the worse comebacks I've ever seen, especially when you compare that to Kanes recent return, Takers last year w/HHH returning the same night.

The videos still make no sense, for every one saying 'wait a week', 'have patience, it will all be revealed' I'm sorry but they must have some confidence in their brand to know that a Jericho return will get viewers even if he spills everything in the first night.

The videos still make no sense, the reference to the girl saying its now time doesnt make sense and the fact he kept his mouth shut the whole time was a pure anti-climax.

I don't think they could have got it more wrong, everyones opinion that it has something to do with Punk now looks washed out as he came out on a segment to himself with no relevance to Punk what so ever, Punks match had finished, he'd spoken to Jonny Ace, then it all started.

Bad booking if you ask me and it doesnt make sense at all.


----------



## JasonLives

This is why WWE is PG.
Because a lot of fans seems to have the patience and the attention span om a 5 year old.

Why not just wait until Jericho´s starts explaining everything? Why is it such a rush to know everything now? There are 52 Raw´s per year.
The way some are acting is like Jericho should have explained everything, started a feud, hell even had a match before he even been on for 30 minutes.

I will laugh hard when Jericho starts his explanation and it makes PERFECT SENSE. How stupid will people then look?
Because Jericho will explain it all, guaranteed. Will he do it to the very last detail? Probably not, but we will all understand the greater picture and what the videos were suppose to be. Why he acted the way he did on Raw.

But of course, seeing how people have reacted they are probably still gonna bitch and moan "He didn explain what the swings represented, therefore the angle sucks!".


----------



## TKOK

*Re: The girl*



WhiteW0lf said:


> Wow really? She definitely is creepy.


 She's the definition of creepy then.,


----------



## APEX

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

It makes perfect sense?
He came to the WWE to save us from 'the end of the world' in 2000. (World was supposed to end)
And he has come to save us, in 2012, when again the world was supposed to end.


----------



## Clued

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

No promo at all?

That is not a Jericho return at all.

I'll say WWE f'ed up on this one. Especially to not have it last on the night.

Makes the last month or two useless.


----------



## evoked21

Brilliant Y2J return commentary:





















Jericho took the mic... and dropped the pipebomb.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Worst return in the last 10 years*

ok he will probably explain why he came back etc etc in the next weeks but yesterday it was a crappy return

1.he said nothing
2.wasted 10 minutes from raw telling the fans to chant his name
3.the crowd was almost dead it was like no 1 cared 
4.and at the end he was booed


and don't say that he was trolling the fans


----------



## bme

He's only made on appearance on the show, some of you are acting like he's been back for months.
Complain when we go months without any explanation, not after his one and only appearance thus far.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

How was the crowd dead?


----------



## APEX

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

It was a pretty bad return, Thats what I expected though.
He's no rock or triple h is he?


----------



## Starbuck

Interesting as hell return. It's great to see him back and I totally marked out lol. As usual everybody is throwing the rope up because we don't have answers right away. Calm the fuck down. What happened was very deliberate and towards the end I believe he got the desired reaction...people were starting to boo. We still don't know who 'she' is and we still haven't heard him speak. What does that do? It makes people want to tune in next week, mission accomplished. I for one am extremely interested in hearing what he has to say. I imagine he's going to fill us all in next week.


----------



## Dusty Roids

*y2j look*

He almost or does look as gay as his last return plus the fact that he obviously got some facelifts. Nothing against gay people but his look doesn;'t get better at all, he has to realize that those rockstar outfits doesn;t match well with his current haircut. it's not dancing with stars, it's WWE a wrestling show. We already have the Miz.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

the crowd was dead? Did you have your tv on mute?


----------



## APEX

*Re: y2j look*

OOOooo bitchy thread.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

At first I was marking out when I heard his music
then curious when he started sucking up to the audience
then bored when he dragged it on for 10 minutes
then I smiled and laughed when he walked out

If that was an april fools it would have been the best april fools the WWe ever pulled off 


Well done Jericho you got me


----------



## Bogdanlol

Just think of the promos as something that is goin to happen and not something that were meant to reveal us the identity of Chris Jericho.
It begins:The boy is alone writing about a fammiliar force that shall arrive to claim what is his .
Jericho was alone and claimed the audience.
Second:
The power cometh is a thief in the night to claim what others have taken, knows who are unjust, destruction will come upon them and they shall not escape.
And the girl appears at the end .
So he might actually go for cm punk next week .


----------



## adri17

We still have 3 more RAWs before the RR. If it was up to me, have Jericho come out to "King of the World" dressed even more flamboyant than this week and telling the crowd to fuck off on his way to the ring. Grab the mic, drop it, walk backstage.

Two weeks before the RR, have him come out just like this week, pandering the crowd, drop the mic, leave.

A week before the RR, he comes out in a suit, sits on a chair, ignoring the crowd, stands up and leaves.

Of course, all that is to explain that this time he won't be doing what he did in the past, this is a new Chris Jericho. A darker one who only wants what's his: the WWE Championship and be considered the best in the world.


At the RR, he beats the shit out of Punk (if it was up to me, with a stable, but that's probably not going to happen) and challenges him to a match a WM.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Well as *The Rebel* said, I didnt think Jericho would receive a HHH or the rock return kinda reaction at all & i expected WWE & Jericho himself to know this. 

So if it was indeed a heel turn as everyone claims, it was cleverly done by WWE.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

The most original heel turn I have ever seen.


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: y2j look*



The Rebel said:


> OOOooo bitchy thread.


yes i want to be part of the iwc, so once in a while I am doing these kind of threads.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Nitromalta said:


> 3.the crowd was almost dead it was like no 1 cared


This is where you made it clear that you're trolling.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

1- True

2-You say wasted time, I say brilliant work

3- This is a lie. Either your TV audio sucks, your hearing and sight is fading, or you use lies to prove points.

4- That was the idea. 



and btw...... he was trolling the fans :frustrate


----------



## phz

*Re: y2j look*

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Chris Jerichos mission was successful he got me legit mad at him because I was like stop doing this with the crowd and talk or something. Then he leaves. He is a very good heel


----------



## Hazart

*Re: y2j look*

Well Oldschool Jericho aint coming back so...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

OP, did you miss Undertaker's return at Summer Slam 2010?


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: y2j look*

yes, why was he back anyway? i thought it was the end


----------



## Ninjafish

RandySavagesShades said:


> IMO it was one of the worse comebacks I've ever seen, especially when you compare that to Kanes recent return, Takers last year w/HHH returning the same night.
> 
> The videos still make no sense, for every one saying 'wait a week', 'have patience, it will all be revealed' I'm sorry but they must have some confidence in their brand to know that a Jericho return will get viewers even if he spills everything in the first night.
> 
> The videos still make no sense, the reference to the girl saying its now time doesnt make sense and the fact he kept his mouth shut the whole time was a pure anti-climax.
> 
> I don't think they could have got it more wrong, everyones opinion that it has something to do with Punk now looks washed out as he came out on a segment to himself with no relevance to Punk what so ever, Punks match had finished, he'd spoken to Jonny Ace, then it all started.
> 
> Bad booking if you ask me and it doesnt make sense at all.


Want an explanation for those videos? Here you go. The explanation is as follows. Jericho is the puppet master and you got strung along like a puppet.


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I'm amazed that some people can't grasp what Jericho has just done. You were supposed to be pissed off by his actions!! 

We are talking about Chris fucking Jericho here. One of the best heels of all time. I'm sure he has realised that the best way to get real heat in this day and age, is to be a troll. Look at Michael Cole.

It's a shame that he only got a few boos right at the end. Shitty PG crowds i suppose. A few years ago i'm sure the boos would have come a lot sooner and been a lot louder.

I'm expecting him to come out next time and say something about how much of a dick he was before he left and yet everyone's still stupid enough to cheer him on his return.

Of course i could be wrong though and Jericho has lost his touch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Thank you, OP, for being the people that have given the confirmation of what Jericho is about to unleash in the coming weeks.

By the way, remember that grand pop Brian Christopher got when he returned last year?


----------



## Fargerov

Some people don't understand what he's doing and will still cheer him, so he needs to continue doing this for a few weeks until people get the idea.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: y2j look*

Give it time. Tonight was all about mocking the fans and his previous return by being super over the top with everything he did. I guarantee he gets darker and has a lot more of an edge in the next few weeks.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I skipped ahead a little bit after he went so long without saying anything, but laughed when he just walked out xD I hope he get's booed to Hell next week.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

NOthing beats grandmaster sexay return.


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: y2j look*

It was a terrible return I cant believe its Jericho half of the Memphis crowd is dead. I can even hear boos what a shock.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The return of Rock,Taker and HHH all had a much better chants when they came bk jericho's were just normal


----------



## STEVALD

Who is 'she'?


----------



## faceface

*Re: y2j look*

He does look somewhat homosexual, but he's Chris Jericho, so it doesn't really matter. A legacy like his could carry a man through a heavy perm and a polka dot cardigan.


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Nitromalta said:


> ok he will probably explain why he came back etc etc in the next weeks but yesterday it was a crappy return
> 
> 1.he said nothing
> 2.wasted 10 minutes from raw telling the fans to chant his name
> 3.the crowd was almost dead it was like no 1 cared
> 4.and at the end he was booed
> 
> 
> and don't say that he was trolling the fans


Are you serious bro?

He certainly got you didn't he?


----------



## APEX

*Re: y2j look*

I just want him to sa ''YOU IDIOT'


----------



## Starbuck

Dude almost turned heel without saying a word lol. Why this isn't being appreciated by the IWC of all people, I don't know.


----------



## animus

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I think this being a god aweful return was the point. Even Lawler was commenting on how weird it was. Which hints to me that Jericho is a heel.


----------



## squared circle

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I thought that Jericho's return was brilliant. It made me intrigued about what he might do next.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Nitromalta said:


> and don't say that he was trolling the fans


What exactly do you think he was doing?


----------



## jdrawmer

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Yeah, heel all the way.

He said he wanted to come back a bit different, so we'll see what his gimmick is in the next couple of weeks.

Looked in good shape though


----------



## APEX

It let me with an empty feeling, sort of... all the build up... for.... THAT?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I said it in another thread, but that bitch disappeared (See what I did there? edgy!)

Y2J said he wants to do something completely different - my take on it is that he wants to be a universally HATED heel by everybody - which is almost impossible today, as either the kids or the smarks cheer for you. Jericho wants everybody to despise him. Almost make it unsafe to come to work as it was for heels in certain territories in the olden days.

Only one way to do it, is to push the envelope on traditional heel tactics - a big return while trolling the crowd (with some clear over the top pandering, which then turned to boo's when they started to realize he was making fools of them) and getting the IWC butthurt as he did not say anything? Well, that is a freaking good start.

This is going to be an interesting couple of weeks, as it has the potential to really blow up in their faces or be huge


----------



## Dartz

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

All the Jericho marks are in deniel. He received a poor pop. For a legend who hasn't been in the ring for god knows how long, the crowd hardly cheered when he came out. Re watch the return, the pop is poor. I've heard Punk get bigger pops just by coming out to the ring on a weekly basis.


----------



## RoastedCat

*Dam you jericho *

I know that a lot of people here are chris jericho fans and that they have been looking forwards to this but I mean like how dare you jericho I was sitting through that whole segment on youtube and he didn't say a thing. I mean like I never seen him before so I thought he would be great but he clearly isn't..

Why would they let everyone down like that. I mean like eeveryone cheered for him but he still didn't say anything..


----------



## Starbuck

The Rebel said:


> It let me with an empty feeling, sort of... all the build up... for.... THAT?


Made you a bit pissed off though right? Makes you want to tune in next week to see if he's going to speak right? I'd say that's mission accomplished.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The crowd was dead? Why do you watch RAW muted? And he was booed because he was leaving!


----------



## APEX

*Re: Dam you jericho *

Jericho has not only trolled the WWE universe he has taken everyones spelling ability away in the process :O


----------



## ftcoming

*Re: Dam you jericho *

Oh dear...I'll leave it to the mods to shoot this one down.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Dam you jericho *

Didn't you hear about the accident? His tongue was had to be cut out of a car crash man, that's low you bringing it up. Jericho can only communicate through Twitter and hand gestures now.


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Nitromalta said:


> ok he will probably explain why he came back etc etc in the next weeks but yesterday it was a crappy return
> 
> 1.he said nothing
> 2.wasted 10 minutes from raw telling the fans to chant his name
> 3.the crowd was almost dead it was like no 1 cared
> 4.and at the end he was booed
> 
> 
> and don't say that he was trolling the fans


1. That's what good about the return.
2. I dun even mind watching the whole show with only Jericho.
3. LOLWUT?
4. He's face turned 'I'm still smarter than you' look, of course he got booed. That's what a HEEL does.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Dam you jericho *

Yes, dam Jericho! Set up a physical barrier in Jericho to prevent water from flowing to the other side of him!

You poor, cheated fellow! You had to sit through a YouTube video.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: Dam you jericho *

I take it you are a John Cena fan...


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

YEEEEEEEAAAAH BAY BAY

HAHA Jericho played it brilliantly. They knew full well he'd get a pop for his return and they've harnessed that pop to turn him from the returning hero to the narcissistic jackass we all love to hate, all in one segment. 

Chris Jericho is a heel folks. He has "control" over us. Look forward to Punk/Jericho at Mania. Look forward to the slow reveal of what significance the girl has. Look forward to the next stage of Jeri-Troll's career.


----------



## RoastedCat

*Re: Dam you jericho *

I have to give wwe credits though if it was supposed to be like that


----------



## Lastier

The Rebel said:


> It let me with an empty feeling, sort of... all the build up... for.... THAT?


What's the matter, too deep for you?


----------



## icecreamsandstuff

*Re: Dam you jericho *


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Dartz said:


> All the Jericho marks are in deniel. He received a poor pop. For a legend who hasn't been in the ring for god knows how long, the crowd hardly cheered when he came out. Re watch the return, the pop is poor. I've heard Punk get bigger pops just by coming out to the ring on a weekly basis.


Care to give an example of a "good pop". 
Unless you wanted people picking up children and throwing them in the air with excitement, a massive mosh pit, or human sacrifice, you aren't going to see pops get that much bigger.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Dartz said:


> All the Jericho marks are in deniel. He received a poor pop. For a legend who hasn't been in the ring for god knows how long, the crowd hardly cheered when he came out. Re watch the return, the pop is poor. I've heard Punk get bigger pops just by coming out to the ring on a weekly basis.


yeah that's what I meant he received a poor pop, no huge pop like Rock,Taker and HHH had when they came bk


----------



## RandySavagesShades

Ninjafish said:


> Want an explanation for those videos? Here you go. The explanation is as follows. Jericho is the puppet master and you got strung along like a puppet.


After watching it again I get your point, towards the end of that segment he was getting heat from the crowd already. Building them up and up and up then almost giving them the finger. It sort of had me thinking, man this guy doesnt actually have to say anything to get the crowd going to get noticed (unlike Punk) which sort of lead me to think maybe thats the point.

BUT

The whole world pretty much knew it was Jericho from day one, so I wouldn't say he is a 'Puppet Master'. For me the WWE has a problem now matching this up to the Kane/Cena feud and for me, Jericho should have said something, a reason as to why he was back maybe at the least.


----------



## APEX

Lastier said:


> What's the matter, too deep for you?


I'll take a stab in the dark and say that was some sort of insult, way to make you feel cool? 

He just seemed a huge build up for that.

Don't get me wrong I will tune in next week to see what happens, Im not one to complain and not watch the next show etc.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Yes, Joey Mercury's return was not great, but isn't it a little late to be bringing that up?

Let's get back to talking about the greatest heel of all time, Chris fucking Jericho!


----------



## evoked21

Fargerov said:


> Some people don't understand what he's doing and will still cheer him, so he needs to continue doing this for a few weeks until people get the idea.


I didn't get it too, until I watched the video analysis earlier here, and then re-watch the Jeritroll segment. Somehow spoiled myself lol. But not everyone knows his motive yet.

True if he does this more times, in different settings but similar gesture, his cheers will turn boos very quickly


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

Worst return in 10 years? No, not at all.Let's face it, if he held the mic and said I'm back because I love and I'm never ever leaving again, would you be happy now?!

In my own opinion, it was a very good segment for those who attended RAW in the arena & for Chris Jericho himself.I think he had something to say, but he ran out of time while he spent the time cheering with the fans, so he decided to continue the fun.

The thing is, you are now left wondering why Jericho is back, what is he going to do & the unrevealed mysteries of his videos (like the girls, how will he end the world).

He is very smart, he let you enjoy his return without speaking a word, left you wondering again so that you watch RAW next week!


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> The crowd was dead? Why do you watch RAW muted? And he was booed because he was leaving!


Dude you're so delusional. The crowd was dead get over it, say the truth don't fool your self. He was booed in the ring re-watch it.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Jericho doesn't need a feud going into the Rumble, he needs to be a part of the Rumble. It will only make the Rumble less predictable.



MondayNightJericho said:


> Jericho has done more to make himself heel in 5 minutes without talking than any superstar has done on the mic in 3 years in the WWE in my opinion including former heel jericho... because even when he wanted to be booed... he never could get the fans that appreciated his strengths to boo him... tonight he did just that by not giving anyone what they wanted... absolute genius... he is the best in the world at what he does.


Exaggerating is an art. 



Starbuck said:


> Made you a bit pissed off though right? Makes you want to tune in next week to see if he's going to speak right? I'd say that's mission accomplished.


Well that's the mission, but if it worked....I'm not so sure. This segment was definitely a channel changer for "new" viewers, because literally nothing happened.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The crowd wasnt dead, it just seemed some of them wanted abit more than Jericho.
Although he is a leged in his own right, some of the crowd just wanted more.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Dam you jericho *



RoastedCat said:


> I have to give wwe credits though if it was supposed to be like that


Hahaha what! You shit on it because you don't like it, then give credit when someone else says its supposed to be like that.

Way to understand wrestling, Roasted Cat...


----------



## Coffey

Starbuck said:


> Makes you want to tune in next week to see if he's going to speak right?


Nope, not at all. I have plenty of DVD's or shows I can download and watch instead. Even stuff I've never watched before! Crazy, I know.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The crowd was *not* dead. Quit making shit up.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Dam you jericho *

Roasted Cat makes some great points.....


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

I add to this, that the crowd wasn't dead before any one tries to troll those who haven't watched RAW yet.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

First time in forever that WWE has the balls to do something that is somewhat involved and requires adult levels of intelligence, and viewers shit themselves. I wouldn't be surprised (and wouldn't blame them) if they don't take such risks anymore if no one can get this. Hope you're ready for some more Muppets, because shit like this only proves that's all we deserve.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

On another note also it did make me wonder whether in light of Ortons recent injury whether they changed the script and he'll actually be lighting up Smackdown and challenging Bryan.


----------



## Nas

At first I thought Jericho was gonna have a normal happy babyface return. I couldn't believe Jericho would do that. Didn't he say he's done everything there is to do, he'll only come back to do something no one has ever seen before.

Well, now he's done that. Gotta be the most original and funniest return/heel turn that I've ever seen. Watch it for the second time, and it's just absolutely hilarious. 

Oh, and Starbuck, you should've known after watching his return, that lots of people were going to rage here, instead of acknowledging the brilliance.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Nitromalta said:


> yeah that's what I meant he received a poor pop, no huge pop like Rock,Taker and HHH had when they came bk


The Rock had been gone for the past 7 (!) years and is obviously a huge superstar.

I'm not sure which Undertaker return you're talking about. Still, Taker > Jericho starpower.

HHH's return in 2011 wasn't that amazing, his 2002 return was but that's because crowd's were generally 3 times as loud back then.

You're trolling, the crowd was fine.


----------



## MOX

Why2J?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

nitro isnt trolling, he really is just this dumb

some people just dont get what wwe is going for


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Memphis was better last night than Philadephia last year.

Problem?


----------



## TheNarrator23

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Brave Nash said:


> Dude you're so delusional. The crowd was dead get over it, say the truth don't fool your self. He was booed in the ring re-watch it.


You're absolutly bullshitting. He got huge cheers, the crowd chanted his name, and 'welcome back'. The only saw his freakin vest and they started cheering. When 'Break the walls down started' he got massive pop. Yes, by the end the crowd was going dead and he got heat, you know why? It was a 10-minute segment about nothing, just pandering to the crowd, an Jerich was having fun with them. Not everyone can be like Cena and give the same promo every week.

You know why he didn't get a pop like the Rock?

1. Jericho left 2 years ago, Rock 7
2. When Rock came back, it was "unesxpected". Everybody knew Jericho was coming back since the fist 'it begins' promo. HE WAS PHOTOGRAPHED AT MEMPHIS AIRPORT. Everybody knew it was him.


----------



## roberta

"return" is not the appropriate word, I'd say he comes to make big time money everyweek than do a wrestlemania match.I don't think he's ever going back to the road full time he just doesn't need that.

Anyway I'm glad to see he's ass back in the ring even if it's just for weeks.He'll make me watch Raw again,I mean only his stuff but still...


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: y2j look*


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Crowd was dead?.. or you are deaf?


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

Like you said, he is very smart and he obviously has something up his sleeve. People just gotta give him a little time to unveil everything.


----------



## RoastedCat

*Re: Dam you jericho *



The Rebel said:


> Roasted Cat makes some great points.....


thanks ;D


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Probably the best idea wwe (or jericho himself) had for a return in years. How do you make y2j heel when he returns? You do exactly what he did last night. I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Jethro said:


> The Rock had been gone for the past 7 (!) years and is obviously a huge superstar.
> 
> I'm not sure which Undertaker return you're talking about. Still, Taker > Jericho starpower.
> 
> HHH's return in 2011 wasn't that amazing, his 2002 return was but that's because crowd's were generally 3 times as loud back then.
> 
> You're trolling, the crowd was fine.


HHH return was great for sure better than Jericho's almost dead crowd return see both the returns and you will see


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I mean, I wasn't a fan of the segment, but trying to act like the crowd was dead is just being ridiculously dense. He even had them dueling with other sections to see which could be the loudest at one point...I mean, fuck, what more do you want?


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

So the pop wasn't as big as Rocky's? Jericho had the crowd eating out of his hand without saying a fucking word. That, my friends, is talent.


----------



## Boneduster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNtREEKgnVY

I F'N CALLED IT I TOLD YOU ALL IT WOULD BE JERICHO!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNtREEKgnVY


----------



## RoastedCat

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I hated jericho more that anyone in the wwe universe but his return was pretty badass because he actually fooled the audience and it was cool.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The crowd was no where near dead and what he did obviously has a purpose. Maybe you should wait till next week to find out?


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Dartz said:


> All the Jericho marks are in deniel. He received a poor pop. For a legend who hasn't been in the ring for god knows how long, the crowd hardly cheered when he came out. Re watch the return, the pop is poor. I've heard Punk get bigger pops just by coming out to the ring on a weekly basis.


(Y)


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Jethro said:


> The Rock had been gone for the past 7 (!) years and is obviously a huge superstar.
> 
> I'm not sure which Undertaker return you're talking about. Still, Taker > Jericho starpower.
> 
> *HHH's return in 2011 wasn't that amazing*, his 2002 return was but that's because crowd's were generally 3 times as loud back then.
> 
> You're trolling, the crowd was fine.


HHH Return -






Jericho's return -







Try again son.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Also, I found "deniel" to be hilarious. How credible is someone that can't spell at all when the only means of communication is via text? Talk about a half-assed effort!

I also find it amusing that lately around here if someone has a differing opinion it means you're a "mark" for X wrestler. It was C.M. Punk all last week. Now it's going to be Jericho. "YOU'RE JUST A MARK FOR JERICHO BECAUSE YOU DISAGREE WITH ME~!"

Fantastic and completely sound logic, I say!

Fuckin' scruds.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Jethro said:


> The Rock had been gone for the past 7 (!) years and is obviously a huge superstar.
> 
> I'm not sure which Undertaker return you're talking about. Still, Taker > Jericho starpower.
> 
> HHH's return in 2011 wasn't that amazing, his 2002 return was but that's because crowd's were generally 3 times as loud back then.
> 
> You're trolling, the crowd was fine.


Quoted for truth! As far as I'm concerned, this conversation is over. Nothing more to say. But I bet the OP wants to troll some more and pull out more bogus facts..........


----------



## Hazart

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

The pop was very poor for a top star. Punk gets bigger pops on a daily basis imo.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*



Hazart said:


> The pop was very poor for a top star. Punk gets bigger pops on a daily basis imo.


yeah


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Hazart said:


> HHH Return -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho's return -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again son.



Are you stupid?! You cannot compare a HHH + Undertaker return pop with Jericho's return. If you think that pop was just for HHH then you are the king of fools.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Simple,Jericho is a mid-carder

He gets crowd reactions only when he used to blast Steph on the mic


----------



## TheNarrator23

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

BOTH


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Wasted 10 mins of Raw
I just fast forwarded most of it

Crowd wasn't as loud as Jericho fans tell,the crowd reaction sucked


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Fishsticks said:


> Are you stupid?! You cannot compare a HHH + Undertaker return pop with Jericho's return. If you think that pop was just for HHH then you are the king of fools.


yeah coz HHH has never received that kinda Pops. 

Watch the whole video, taker even got booed at the end.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Punk obvious not only cuz he is my fav wrestler but he is better than Jericho


----------



## Otis Driftwood

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

It was a big FU "now tune in next week" moment from the wwe. I love Jericho and even I think that was terrible. It got him no heat, I'm not mad at him I just feel cheated by the WWE (once again). All that build up for nothing is a big middle finger to everyone that tuned in because of the it begins promos. And you know what? No thanks wwe, I'm good. I think I'll watch something else next week. Congratulations! You've made me feel completely indifferent towards one of my favorite superstars of all time.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Been a Jerichoholic for years now so I'd obviously cheer for him.


----------



## ando_10

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

just because he didnt say anything doesnt mean shit i agree with OP 100% 

by jericho not saying anything spoke volumes to me he is gonna be a BIG time heel had the crowd and us viewers at home in the palm of his hand typical jericho


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

I'm a punk mark so obviously punk, I'm sure punk will go over too


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Both.. but it really depends on the booking. If Punk is booked like a corny, same old shit, smiling babyface.. I am definitely going to be on Jericho's side. Whoever is more edgier and entertaining throughout the feud.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho


----------



## roberta

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

oh no this crap already...
You were all about to cry when you though taker was the one, but than after few hours after Chris Jericho came back you start bashing.


----------



## Hazart

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Might as well post this -


----------



## Starbuck

Jethro said:


> Well that's the mission, but if it worked....I'm not so sure. This segment was definitely a channel changer for "new" viewers, because literally nothing happened.


I see your point. I also get how people feel a little let down or perhaps underwhelmed is the correct way to put it. Taken just as it is right now, it was a weird ass return and pretty weak too if you want to stretch it that far. But as the weeks roll on I think it will become clear and it will make sense. Jericho isn't stupid and he knows how to tell a story through a feud. I'm happy he's back, I marked out at the time and I'm looking forward to next week but it's nowhere near the level of excitement that I had when Rock and HHH/Taker returned last year. That's probably down to the fact that I'm a big mark for Rock/HHH but I also think it's down to the fact that with all 3 of those guys, they are legit megastars and you know shit is going down when they return. With Jericho, I didn't get that feeling because he simply isn't on their level you know. I imagine that that might be the same for a lot of casual fans watching too. Meh, I guess time will tell as usual.


----------



## Hade

Boneduster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNtREEKgnVY
> 
> I F'N CALLED IT I TOLD YOU ALL IT WOULD BE JERICHO!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNtREEKgnVY


The fuck?!


----------



## TheNarrator23

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Again

The Rock 2011 return - unexpected

Triple H 2011 return - unexpected

Jericho 2012 return - everybody knew it

They were chanting Y2J when the lights went out, he was photographed at the airport. Basically when he tweeted he would never wrestle for WWE again, it was 100% sure it was him, trolling everybody like he always does.


----------



## RedMan1234

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

I think its pretty obvious that he's turning heel.


----------



## doc31

*Cena could learn so much from Y2J*

New member, first post. Be gentle.

Brief background, 40 year old fan who recently got back into watching wwe through having an 8 year old son.
Started watching in the late 80s, macho man, hogan, flair, bret, taker etc ...
Marked hard during the late 90s early 2000s - austin, rock, angle, edge, brock ..
Tuned out when Cena started winning everything from 2004 onwards.

Anyway, after (for the wwe) a very entertaining run of vignettes for Y2Js return.

Jericho showed in 10 minutes and without saying anything everything that is wrong with Cena.

Y2J showed more character developement last night than Cena has in 8 years.

Whether Cena wants to stay the same character or the wwe wont let him change it for merch' reasons,
i dont know and it doesnt really matter.

He's stale, boring, painfully unfunny when trying to be 'funny' and on his best night, a 7 out of 10.

If Cena is to be 'saved' he needs to carry Jerichos bags for the next few months and pick his brain every night.

For the record i couldnt give a monkeys about Cena, but my kid has a 'rise above hate' shirt so i have to watch all his segments 

I know people are complaining about his return, but after 2 months of build up you dont blow your load on the first night.

first post over.


----------



## [email protected]

*What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

I know that you guys are excited to see him, and he is a legend but that return was pointless. At first, i was marking the fuck out, but then after 20 minutes of jericho just slapping hands with the fans, i was waiting for him to speak or leave. And everybody is commending him for it, saying "He is trolling us" or "that was brilliant." IMO it was pretty corny. And i gurantee you if it was Undertaker who returned, and he just posed, cut his throat and soaked up cheers, you guys would hate him for it, and bash the shit out of him. Not speaking for everyone, just my opinion.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Cena could learn so much from Y2J*

Cena's whole current angle is about re-developing his character in the lead up to 'Mania, so you're pretty much wrong with your assessment.. give it time to grow


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Cena could learn so much from Y2J*



doc31 said:


> New member, first post. Be gentle.
> 
> Brief background, 40 year old fan who recently got back into watching wwe through having an 8 year old son.
> Started watching in the late 80s, macho man, hogan, flair, bret, taker etc ...
> Marked hard during the late 90s early 2000s - austin, rock, angle, edge, brock ..
> Tuned out when Cena started winning everything from 2004 onwards.
> 
> Anyway, after (for the wwe) a very entertaining run of vignettes for Y2Js return.
> 
> Jericho showed in 10 minutes and without saying anything everything that is wrong with Cena.
> 
> Y2J showed more character developement last night than Cena has in 8 years.
> 
> Whether Cena wants to stay the same character or the wwe wont let him change it for merch' reasons,
> i dont know and it doesnt really matter.
> 
> He's stale, boring, painfully unfunny when trying to be 'funny' and on his best night, a 7 out of 10.
> 
> If Cena is to be 'saved' he needs to carry Jerichos bags for the next few months and pick his brain every night.
> 
> For the record i couldnt give a monkeys about Cena, but my kid has a 'rise above hate' shirt so i have to watch all his segments
> 
> I know people are complaining about his return, but after 2 months of build up you dont blow your load on the first night.
> 
> first post over.


Welcome to the boards. I just want to add something to your post. About 99% of the current roster could learn from Jericho.


----------



## Flawlessstuff

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

what does the creepy school kids have something to do with jericho?


----------



## APEX

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

People can like whoever they want.
You don't have to be on a certain breed to like someone.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

Was only a poor pop because it was a poor crowd in general


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

Punk return has received bigger reaction. Jericho was sucking up to the crowd, its a shame Jericho could come out runs circles around the ring and than get in the ring and tell the fans that hes back.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

i understand that, but just because you like someone, doesn't mean you have to be on their dick, and like everything they do.


----------



## CNB

*The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

Chris Jericho's return was one of the greatest pro wrestling moments in history. 

Once again he has proven to me that he is one of the true legends of this profession, he doesn't rely on nostalgia. Chris Jericho is all about the moment and the future ahead, and I'll explain why. 

His return has completely divided the wrestling community. Heaps of people think its brilliant, heaps of people thought it was terrible. How can one moment garner such a diverse response when in essence we're all watching the exact same occurrence?



Chris Jericho never promised to deliver a promo. It was a given - that when a wrestler returns, debuts, retires or hell...even comes out to the ring, its an absolute GIVEN that he speaks, or wrestles...or does something. NEVER in the WWE (to my recollection) has a wrestler entered a ring, pandered and waltz right back without uttering a word. Chris Jericho accomplished a feat that very few have, he did something different. Something mind blowingly innovative that this very forum was genuinely confused, everyone reacted differently. 

If you're a true wrestling fan, you will appreciate difference. In such a stock-standard business where moves don't impress anymore, momentum switches are legitimately predictable and the same promos with the same catchphrases are uttered every week, it was the biggest breath of fresh air to see a wrestler actually do something that's outside the conventional boundaries that has been set for many years in this industry. 

This is the genius in his return, it could never have flopped. It was designed to attract different emotions, and it accomplished that simply because Y2J, BreakTheWallsDown, ItBegins2012, Jericho, Save_Us were all trending at an alarming level on Twitter, more so than Brock Lesnar's announced retirement the night before. He got people talking, and remarkably he gave NOTHING away (except that the promos are for him).

I don't expect everyone to jump in unison and agree with me, this tactic was executed to garner the exact reaction it has received, a mixed one.

I hope that one day when/if the WWE dies, this return will be talked about as one of the most innovative moments in wrestling history. 

One things for sure, there are more questions than answers and I personally have a great reason to actually watch Raw next week.


----------



## New World Templar

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Winning™ said:


> Thank you, OP, for being the people that have given the confirmation of what Jericho is about to unleash in the coming weeks.
> 
> By the way, remember that grand pop Brian Christopher got when he returned last year?


Biggest pop ever bro!


----------



## Nomad

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

It looked like he was taking the piss big time with all the exaggerated posturing, teasing getting on the mic and then dropping it and the smirk at the end when the crowd started booing. Just because he didn't shout "I am the ayatollah of rock n rollah" doesn't mean it was a crap segment.

And for those moaning about the reaction, did you actually listen?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

Bravo, good sir. You get it.


----------



## lisa12000

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*

The fact is that those that love Jericho will have loved his return no matter what happened, those that dislike him will have hated his return whatever happened; Im pretty neutral about him, and i felt totally underwhelmed about last night but i also admit i think i was supposed to feel like that; 

I think the other problem about last night was the rest of the show, it was flat, crowd wise and entertainment wise it was one of the worst shows for a few weeks even without Jerichos return; It seemed disjointed, and thrown together at the last minute and i was already pretty fed up when Jericho came out so i guess that didnt help; If we had had a really good Raw show anyway, Jerichos return would have been that added bonus for the show, whereas with a pretty disappointing Raw everything seemed to be riding on his return and for many it didnt live up to the expectations (on purpose or not)


----------



## doc31

*Re: Cena could learn so much from Y2J*



WashingtonD said:


> Cena's whole current angle is about re-developing his character in the lead up to 'Mania, so you're pretty much wrong with your assessment.. give it time to grow


Im hoping that is what they are doing, but i think along with many others that the 'cena heel turn' will never happen and this whole 'john you gotta listen to the boos' stuff is just a cock to tease to older fans.

All logic says cena to beat the rock at mania due to some shenanigans, but 2 points.

1. when was the last time the wwe did something logical?

2. I dont think Cena could pull of a heel run. I remember when Austin turned heel at WM17, the crowd didnt buy it, it took him whipping JR with his belt and nearly beating Lita half to death.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

Mother fucking amazing. Someone who fully gets it.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

Its not that fucking complicated.

It's called being a heel.

He returned knowing the fans would cheer him because he's been away for a while, but he doesn't actually care about the fans so he just soaked up all their cheering and attempted to antagonise them by repeating everything he did. Then at the end he just walks off as if to say "Haha, losers".

Once again, its called begin a heel.

As for getting people to tune in next week, it may have the IWC slightly interested, but I'm willing to be this will have practically no effect on the ratings.


----------



## deatawaits

I think he will do things like a face(sucking up to the crowd)But will do REALLY sadistic things,a bit of jokerish character.You know if you watch the video you will notice his expressions were like a mad guy.He will play a psychopath and mark my words if he is does that he is going to get huge heat.And to the haters you do know that this is Jericho? so how you are of opinion that this shit is unplanned?


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

I agree with this but the thing is, everyone has been looking forward to it begins vignettes since they started. For weeks people have been trying to find out who it is and what is the purpose, all the questions were supposed to be answered this week. Instead of answers, what Jericho did raised even more questions. Thats a turn off, and I think thats why alot of people are pissed.

If this is heading towards a heel Jericho to drop a "Pipe Bomb" on someone or the fans, I am all for it. But if its just a boring face return.. It was done pretty badly IMO. Next week we will get the answers, HOPEFULLY.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*



zkorejo said:


> I agree with this but the thing is, everyone has been looking forward to it begins vignettes since they started. For weeks people have been trying to find out who it is and what is the purpose, all the questions were supposed to be answered this week. Instead of answers, what Jericho did raised even more questions. Thats a turn off, and I think thats why alot of people are pissed.
> 
> If this is heading towards a heel Jericho to drop a "Pipe Bomb" on someone or the fans, I am all for it. But if its just a boring face return.. It was done pretty badly IMO. Next week we will get the answers, HOPEFULLY.


This is not a face return _obviously_. It also wouldn't surprise me if Jericho didn't talk until after the Rumble.


----------



## bboy

*Anyone bored of Jericho?*

I was not looking forward to Jericho returning last night and he proved me right. Absolutely boring return leaving the fans with nothing to get excited about.

Sure the Jericho marks are probably going crazy about his return saying it's the greatest thing in the world but nobody else really cares and alot of the fans in the crowd seemed to have no idea who he was.

Once again Jericho proved how one dimensional he is. For about the 100th time he designs these cryptic promos and then returns like it's never been done before. How many fucking times has he done the same old shit? It's just so boring. I can see people blaming the crowd but it's probably because alot of them didn't care as they have seen it all before.

It's a shame Jericho is so selfish he has to come back at wrestlemania time and take the pay cheques off the guys who work all year round. Why can't he let the younger guys have their moment?  Jericho is not as selfish as the rock but both are as arrogant as each other, they both think they can just come back and do the same old shit they used to do back in 1999 and the fans will still love them.

It's obvious his music career failed and now he has come back to wwe begging for a job. He designed these cryptic messages trying to get fans excited but it didn't work.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: POV: Jericho's Return Segment Is Brilliant, what?!*

I loved it, it was a weird juxtaposition to the creepy videos.. genius if you ask me


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

Hopefully, Jericho *doesn't* reveal any answers (or ones that are vital) until Rumble at the least. This needs to be a story that is told with extensive care and not just rushed and mangled for no reason.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

I hope he's got something really devious up his sleeve. My absolute GREATEST hope is this:

Chris Jericho vs. The Undertaker @ Wrestlemania XXVIII

It's a stretch but goddamn it, WWE, if you do this for me I'll never ask for anything again.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Cena could learn so much from Y2J*

We've just gotta wait and see how they do it.. they wouldn't be going to all this trouble every week if they didn't have something in mind


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*

Welcome back bboy.  I see your retardation has only grown.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*

It's been one damn day, bboy, and we're already throwing in this card?


----------



## APEX

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*

I have said the return was not the best.
But this thread is stupid....

Bored of Jericho, he's just come back you idiot.


----------



## Mouzer

*Re: The Reason Chris Jericho's Return Was The Most Innovative of all time*

Just imagine all this build up was for this one moment and Jericho dosnt return....EVER AGAIN! He would then cement his legacy as a troll God.


----------



## bboy

*Re: Cena could learn so much from Y2J*

yeah cena can learn how to make a return and do a promo with absolutely no crowd reaction.


----------



## Fishsticks

Says the guy with a Cena picture......


----------



## R'Albin

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



Mojo Stark said:


> So the pop wasn't as big as Rocky's? Jericho had the crowd eating out of his hand without saying a fucking word. That, my friends, is talent.


Yup, Jericho is like Marcel Marceau.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

It was great because it was a weird juxtaposition to the creepy vignettes and completely what we weren't expecting.. it just adds intrigue to what will happen next. It seemed kind of sinister too, if you ask me, and much more subtle than as you say, Taker coming out and doing his signature spots


----------



## NightmareInc.

I still say (after the mass thread merger that just happened) there was something very dark about his return promos this time around. I'm 100% positive he's got a good idea up his sleeve. If it's not something involving Punk, I'm praying he's out for Taker at WM28. Like I said in previous post: It's a stretch, but man... that would be match of the year material hands down. Two of the best workers ever. We already saw HBK two years in a row so I really hope they don't do the same damn thing with HHH.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Jericho is a fucking genius 
He knew people wouldnt boo him and thats why he just trolled them and get booed in the end i mean just awesome and now someone pls tell me this dude isnt good
But well it was obvious people here would shit about it


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*



[email protected] said:


> I know that you guys are excited to see him, and he is a legend but that return was pointless. At first, i was marking the fuck out, but then after 20 minutes of jericho just slapping hands with the fans, i was waiting for him to speak or leave. And everybody is commending him for it, saying "He is trolling us" or "that was brilliant." IMO it was pretty corny. And i gurantee you if it was Undertaker who returned, and he just posed, cut his throat and soaked up cheers, you guys would hate him for it, and bash the shit out of him. Not speaking for everyone, just my opinion.


jericho looks so flashy with his haircut and his shining jacket, you wonder why they all get a hard-on?


----------



## bboy

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*



The Rebel said:


> I have said the return was not the best.
> But this thread is stupid....
> 
> Bored of Jericho, he's just come back you idiot.


Maybe you should read the full post before calling someone an idiot (makes you look like an even bigger idiot), I meant bored by Jericho in general. It's not like the first time we have seen him do this, he did exactly the same thing a few years ago, and then a few years before that.

Same old shit over and over again. He thinks the things that people got excited about a few years ago will work now. It won't. You need to be able to adapt to the change in time and adapt the way you speak. If he had come back in a more innovative and different manner I would have given him a chance. Unfortunately he came back with the borefest which we witnessed last night. Either he is extremely arrogant and thinks he can keep coming back the same way and people will still cheer no matter what or he is just a complete moron who actually thinks each of his returns are different.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Worst return in the last 10 years*



the frenchise said:


> Probably the best idea wwe (or jericho himself) had for a return in years. How do you make y2j heel when he returns? You do exactly what he did last night. I can't wait for next week.


Exactly. Jericho is doing what he does best - he trolls the fans and gets everybody talking about him. It was a pretty bizarre return, granted, but it's got me wondering what he'll do next and has more people talking about him that if he'd cut a simple "blah blah blah, I'm back!" promo.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

At first I was on the same boat as you but as I thought about it, I figured out that this potential angle they are going to do with him is BRILLIANT and will only get better when Punk comes into the picture for WM. Everyone cried and cried for his return so when he did return, he stuffed it in everyone's face only to be booed which they wanted. I didn't want him coming back as a heel because I was afraid he was going to be that boring suit wearing guy again but I didn't want him as a face because he would out pop Punk but now WWE have figured out the perfect situation. AMAZING.


----------



## faceface

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

You do see that this was purposefully very, very surreal, right? You're not supposed to go away thinking "Wow, Jericho, he's so great with the fans, that looked so much fun!" You're supposed to go away thinking "What the fuck was that? Has he lost it?"


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

People like who they want to like. 
Take you for example. Alex Riley?? Several people including myself might question your "following" of someone who has done.....ummm.....nothing. But hey, to each their own, right? You like who you like, and the same goes for everyone else. cool?


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*



bboy said:


> Maybe you should read the full post before calling someone an idiot (makes you look like an even bigger idiot), I meant bored by Jericho in general. It's not like the first time we have seen him do this, he did exactly the same thing a few years ago, and then a few years before that.
> 
> Same old shit over and over again. He thinks the things that people got excited about a few years ago will work now. It won't. You need to be able to adapt to the change in time and adapt the way you speak. If he had come back in a more innovative and different manner I would have given him a chance. Unfortunately he came back with the borefest which we witnessed last night. Either he is extremely arrogant and thinks he can keep coming back the same way and people will still cheer no matter what or he is just a complete moron who actually thinks each of his returns are different.


That entire second paragraph sounds like another SUPERstar I know... hmmm... what was that dude's name again...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

Wasn't a fan of how his return was done. I wanted to see a countdown and "Youtube = Y, 2nd = 2 of January = J" or something to explain the Jan 2nd return. Doing so next week would be pointless. They never explained "she" and really just left the crowd going "uh....ok?" Not all fans are "IWC" fans, and you cannot expect them to know what is going on 24/7. We certainly did not when we were kids watching Hogan and King Kong Bundy duke it out. Jericho never really said if he was a face, a heel, hell he didn't say anything. I fel he could of cut a promo that would of been A) more entertaining and B) established why he's even back. 

The highlight of the show ended up being Kane trying to light Zack Ryder on fire.


----------



## yourmumsface17

The irony of Bboy (Leader of the Cena fan club) telling someone that their character needs changing. You can't write that shit.


----------



## CNB

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

Hard on? Maybe because only people with a solid education can truly understand what he's up too. 

It's not just a pandered warm welcomed return, its a seed, and its been planted. 

Wrestling fans expect the answers straight away, Chris Jericho is one step ahead.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Jesus... there's still people who don't know bboy's a troll? Probably the best one on the forum, too.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

I couldn't really care less about how "un-epic" or lame his return is. All I care is that he's now back on the roster and he's obviously up to something. Get him feuding again with just about anybody and his night of return will be fucking irrelevant. I'm not a HUGE Jericho mark, but really... Any of his characters would just fit perfectly in so many ways right now.


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*



faceface said:


> You do see that this was purposefully very, very surreal, right? You're not supposed to go away thinking "Wow, Jericho, he's so great with the fans, that looked so much fun!" You're supposed to go away thinking "What the fuck was that? Has he lost it?"


Exactly.

I can't believe people are stupid enough to think otherwise.


----------



## Humph

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

It's chris fucking jericho that's why you parasite.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

the only thing that PISSED me OFF is that he is a FACE and that there is NO girl and the promos DID Not Make Any Sense for a face Jericho..He comes out yeeeeah to the WWE fans Really? Really? How is the "World" gonna end if he's just a FACE>?


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

You haven't been here long enough :lmao




DoubleAwesome said:


> the only thing that PISSED me OFF is that he is a FACE and that there is NO girl and the promos DID Not Make Any Sense for a face Jericho..He comes out yeeeeah to the WWE fans Really? Really? How is the "World" gonna end if he's just a FACE>?


fpalm


----------



## NightmareInc.

Kalashnikov said:


> Jesus... there's still people who don't know bboy's a troll? Probably the best one on the forum, too.


He's been a source of utter joy ever since I joined. The fact that I don't think I've ever replied to a single one of his posts has really inspired me to feed him at least a little bit.


----------



## Certified G

I really don't care that he's back. For some reason I never really liked Jericho as alot of other people seem to. His matches usually scream same old shit to me (just my opinion), and his promo's, while not bad, aren't keeping me watching either.

EDIT: Whoop, 1000th post.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*

I'm huge fan of Jericho and was awesome to see him back but I didn't like this segment, I get what he did there, that was all part of his new heel character and he was great as always because he almost turned the crowd against him after 10 minutes, but after all the "end of the world" BS, what the hell this supposed to mean? my problem is more with the content of the "it begins" promos. I also hope that he's not going to be a cartoon character like Rhodes or something, he's much better than that. can't wait for his promo next week.


----------



## GOON

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*



bboy said:


> I was not looking forward to Jericho returning last night and he proved me right. Absolutely boring return leaving the fans with nothing to get excited about.
> 
> Sure the Jericho marks are probably going crazy about his return saying it's the greatest thing in the world but nobody else really cares and alot of the fans in the crowd seemed to have no idea who he was.
> 
> Once again Jericho proved how one dimensional he is. For about the 100th time he designs these cryptic promos and then returns like it's never been done before. How many fucking times has he done the same old shit? It's just so boring. I can see people blaming the crowd but it's probably because alot of them didn't care as they have seen it all before.
> 
> It's a shame Jericho is so selfish he has to come back at wrestlemania time and take the pay cheques off the guys who work all year round. Why can't he let the younger guys have their moment?  Jericho is not as selfish as the rock but both are as arrogant as each other, they both think they can just come back and do the same old shit they used to do back in 1999 and the fans will still love them.
> 
> It's obvious his music career failed and now he has come back to wwe begging for a job. He designed these cryptic messages trying to get fans excited but it didn't work.


*CHRIS JERICHO IS AWESOME.*


----------



## Quasi Juice

DoubleAwesome said:


> the only thing that PISSED me OFF is that he is a FACE and that there is NO girl and the promos DID Not Make Any Sense for a face Jericho..He comes out yeeeeah to the WWE fans Really? Really? How is the "World" gonna end if he's just a FACE>?


1) He's not a face.

2) The girl will either be explained, or it was simply him trolling us.

3) You need a brain.



Rock316AE said:


> I'm huge fan of Jericho and was awesome to see him back but *I didn't like this segment*, I get what he did there, that was all part of his new heel character and he was great as always because he almost turned the crowd against him after 10 minutes, but after all the "end of the world" BS, what the hell this supposed to mean? my problem is more with the content of the "it begins" promos. I also hope that he's not going to be a cartoon character like Rhodes or something, he's much better than that. *can't wait for his promo next week.*


That's what they did. Also how the hell did you get over 3500 posts since joining AUGUST 2011


----------



## NightmareInc.

Jethro said:


> Also how the hell did you get over 3500 posts since joining AUGUST 2011


Important question. I've been here since March 2010 and haven't even made it to 1k yet. wtf?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: What is with this hard-on for Chris Jericho, IWC?*



[email protected] said:


> I know that you guys are excited to see him, and he is a legend but that return was pointless. At first, i was marking the fuck out, but then after 20 minutes of jericho just slapping hands with the fans, i was waiting for him to speak or leave. And everybody is commending him for it, saying "He is trolling us" or "that was brilliant." IMO it was pretty corny. And i gurantee you if it was Undertaker who returned, and he just posed, cut his throat and soaked up cheers, you guys would hate him for it, and bash the shit out of him. Not speaking for everyone, just my opinion.


The fact that Jericho made the fans boo him at the end should have shown you the purpose of the return
He returned as a heel but he knew people would cheer him so he trolled them with taker its something else 
his return is the same 
people aint gonna boo him and whatever he does he wnot get booed so it doesnt matter if he talks or not


----------



## D.M.N.

What I put in the RAW thread:

"Now to Jericho. I'll get to the content in a bit. Firstly, why was this thrown into the middle of the second hour? It didn't give it a sense of importance at all considering it was the main topic heading into the show, it should have either been at the start of Hour 2 or closed off the show. The latter would have been better. Next, Cole and King ruined the moment entirely, they did not need to speak at all, let the crowd do the cheering, we can work it out for ourselves. To Cole's credit, he shut up after his initial line as Jericho came out, but King kept on babbling. They didn't do it during Rock's return last year, nor did they do it during Undertaker/HHH's promo on 21/2/10, so why do it now? Ruined the moment. It would have been so much better if it closed the show so we would see Jericho walk through the back and get in his car and drive away. The segment I think I'll wait a few weeks before commenting on fully on it's content, having watched it a second time, it is definitely better than the first time, Jericho dropping the microphone reminiscent of Punk and then as he got to the stage the boos crept it. Thankfully the Memphis crowd did not ruin the segment and they joined in with the cheering/booing where necessary. Also, a lack of explanation of the ItBegins stuff after 6 weeks of hype did annoy me a bit. Plus, by going straight to another segment ruined any importance the segment had."


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Anyone bored of Jericho?*



bboy said:


> I was not looking forward to Jericho returning last night and he proved me right. Absolutely boring return leaving the fans with nothing to get excited about.
> 
> Sure the Jericho marks are probably going crazy about his return saying it's the greatest thing in the world but nobody else really cares and alot of the fans in the crowd seemed to have no idea who he was.
> 
> Once again Jericho proved how one dimensional he is. For about the 100th time he designs these cryptic promos and then returns like it's never been done before. How many fucking times has he done the same old shit? It's just so boring. I can see people blaming the crowd but it's probably because alot of them didn't care as they have seen it all before.
> 
> It's a shame Jericho is so selfish he has to come back at wrestlemania time and take the pay cheques off the guys who work all year round. Why can't he let the younger guys have their moment?  Jericho is not as selfish as the rock but both are as arrogant as each other, they both think they can just come back and do the same old shit they used to do back in 1999 and the fans will still love them.
> 
> It's obvious his music career failed and now he has come back to wwe begging for a job. He designed these cryptic messages trying to get fans excited but it didn't work.


Trying to outtroll jericho?

No way in hell you are going to succeed sir


----------



## WelshMizfit

Jericho is Godlike. I don't think he's going to say anything next week either. I think it'll be a while before he explains things.


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Dam you jericho *

*Haha it was such a disappointing return, he got cheers in the beginning, then got booed at the end. I wanted to mark out, but unfortunely I didn't. Still glad he's back, now there's someone proper to watch besides Kane (since ADR is injured and HHH is out). Can't wait for Undertaker's return either and of course, The Rock's.*


----------



## xwmstormx

Creative has done a good job with the video packages and now Jericho has to weave everything together and pull this off properly. He has a lot of work ahead of him and I'm sorry, but people are putting way too much faith into creative with this. It's nice to see Jericho back but at this point I don't think even he can carry whatever creative has planned.

People are starting to sound like they think Jericho wrote, directed, recorded, edited all the videos then hacked into the WWE signal to post them. This is just another stunt being done by creative and we all know that they don't have the best record for actually coming up with great story lines let alone finishing them. I'm not putting my faith into creative with this. I hope it turns out really well for Jericho and the business but hindsight is 20/20 and I think this could also be a disaster for him. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Phil5991

*Re: Dam you jericho *



RoastedCat said:


> thanks ;D


I guess your mind doesn't recognise sarcasm kid. Don't worry, it'll come to you eventually.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

dat heel return


----------



## Demoslasher

Ok normally I dont post...but people stop being so damn stupid and saying that Y2j "trolled us"...a wrestler does not troll fans on his big return and expect to be working there long. Quit with the stupid "it was brilliant" stuff...that was not brilliant to waste everyone's damn time despite what you blind nuthuggers are trying to say.

I swear to god sometimes you marks would excuse anything he does as the best ever. He came out to a huge pop and by the time he left the crowd was sitting in their chairs and wanting him to go back to his music career already, and he has been back 5 minutes. It dragged on way too long and ruined what could have been a memorable return. Yeah you marks loved it, but the other 99% of the people watching thought that was just plain stupid. Want a little tip from someone that has actually stepped through the ropes and wrestled? When the entire crowd is sitting there with a blank look on their faces when you leave...that's what we call in the business "Bad"


----------



## GOON

Look, I'm not one to bitch about trivial shit but I got something needs to be fucking said nahmean? I'm sick of being silent on these issue n' shit so i'm here to set the record straight on this fucking bullshit that took place last night. Obviously, I'm talking about the return of the "Ayatollah of bullshit" Chris Jericho himself. His return was flatter than Kate Hudson's cheat namsayin and that is saying some real shit. Word is bond muthafuckas. Now, I ain't gonna be leaving you with a half-assed rant on your plate though, so I'm going to go into straight up detail, son. I'm not like some ranters and heat you up some fuckin Hungry Man and expect you to eat that shit, son and be satisfied n' shit. Nah, I'm making y'all a fucking Thanksgiving feast, for real. Y'all going to feast n' shit. Word is bond.

Like everyone else, I was hyped as shit for the debut of whoever the fuck was behind them "It Begins". I was busy discussing in depth in the WWE section who this could potentially be and names like Brodus Clay, Brock Lesnar and even Shane McMahon were brought up. I tried to tell them muthafuckas that it was going to be Chris Jericho but they continued to be ignorant n' shit and try to believe it was some straight up nonsense like Brodus Clay namsayin? I tried to help them out but some people you just can't help and the Pro Graps posters are those people. You had stupid muthafuckas hyping themselves for the return of Vince McMahon n' shit so of course, when Chris Jericho came out in that Christmas light jacket, I know fuckas got mad as shit. Probably threw shit at the TV nahmean? Don't worry, b, I had the same reaction when Daniel Bryan won the World Heavyweight Championship so it's all gucci. I feel y'alls pain.

But that return was the fucking pitts nahmean? This muthafucka came out here with fucking Christmas lights on his jacket and acting like he just got back from boning Maryse and was feeling joyous as fuck. This muthafucka was happy like shit though, Christmas lights and all. I mean, it would be all gucci had he said a word but this FUCK BOY DIDN'T SAY A MUTHAFUCKING WORD~! He was like a baby who just learned to talk and kept repeating the same phrase, b. "YEAH YEAH YEAH". Fuck out of here, b. I mean, I know this muthafucka didn't have any dignity when he came out with that fucking jacket n' shit but Chris, have some fucking dignity.

I hope I didn't come across as an ignorant muthafucka here but this shit had to be said, b. I think of myself as the Voice of Voiceless though so I don't give a fuck nahmean? This shit had to be said and I don't give a fuck if you disagree. In closing I'd like to say: Fuck the WWE, Fuck Chris Jericho, Fuck Christmas Light jackets in January and FUCK all of you if you disagree with me. Oh, and fuck John Wall too, reckless muthafucka.

Iight peace.


----------



## jdrawmer

Demoslasher said:


> Ok normally I dont post...but people stop being so damn stupid and saying that Y2j "trolled us"...a wrestler does not troll fans on his big return and expect to be working there long. Quit with the stupid "it was brilliant" stuff...that was not brilliant to waste everyone's damn time despite what you blind nuthuggers are trying to say.
> 
> I swear to god sometimes you marks would excuse anything he does as the best ever. He came out to a huge pop and by the time he left the crowd was sitting in their chairs and wanting him to go back to his music career already, and he has been back 5 minutes. It dragged on way too long and ruined what could have been a memorable return. Yeah you marks loved it, but the other 99% of the people watching thought that was just plain stupid. Want a little tip from someone that has actually stepped through the ropes and wrestled? When the entire crowd is sitting there with a blank look on their faces when you leave...that's what we call in the business "Bad"


you can speak for the whole crowd and every wrestling fan can you?

Moron.

I don't mark for anybody, but I think this return is interesting. Far better than "I H8 this city. Your football team sux. I hate all face wrestlers"


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

Fucking parasites.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: y2j look*

don't care how he looks. is no one else devastated that the vids claimed this was his last run EVER in the WWE. enjoy it while it lasts  :sad:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: y2j look*

His face did seem incredibly different. As for his clothes, he was supposed to look flashy so people thought he came back as Y2J. He's obviously not Y2J.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: y2j look*



Werb-Jericho said:


> don't care how he looks. is no one else devastated that the vids claimed this was his last run EVER in the WWE. enjoy it while it lasts  :sad:


Obviously. Hes getting old and hes enjoying the Fozzy life more than ever these days. Not to mention they are busy. I'll only give him a couple months then hes off to tour. He'll be done.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

Rev™ said:


> Fuck Christmas Light jackets in January.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Demoslasher

jdrawmer said:


> you can speak for the whole crowd and every wrestling fan can you?
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I don't mark for anybody, but I think this return is interesting. Far better than "I H8 this city. Your football team sux. I hate all face wrestlers"


I dont need to, I have a working pair of eyes...Watch the crowd as he is on the ramp...they could care less what he is doing at this point and are ready for the main event.

Also if you think this is interesting then you have far to much faith in WWE creative.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

I'm pulling for a draw!


----------



## JasonLives

The crowd wasent "I couldnt care less", they were "What the hell is going on?"


----------



## GrapplingAddict

Interesting return. WWE's going somewhere with this. I just don't know where. Those who say it was a waste of time must realise that Jericho will probably be a heel and this return was designed to annoy fans. That was the point.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Who would you cheer for at Wrestlemania?*

Jericho of course..He's been one of my favorites since i was a lil jimmy back in the ECW days


----------



## FosterJemini

His return is more vital of what's next to come than the actual return itself.
Overall, is was pretty cool, but AGAIN failed to be creative.

I'm still pretty excited though, yet have low expectations which is sad.

*Bring on Lesnar vs. Taker!*


----------



## METTY

Jericho costing Punk the Title at RR?


----------



## Vic Capri

I love how people are shitting on Jericho's return. It was freaking brilliant! He knew he was going to get cheered and overplayed to the crowd on purpose to get them to turn on him so he could remain a heel. Next week, he'll be back to calling us hypocrites, parasites, and gelatinous tapeworms!

- Vic


----------



## RandySavagesShades

So I love now how everyone before had these theories about the boy being Jericho and the Girl being Punk and how this and that was going to happen etc etc but now everyone is saying it was brilliant because Jericho wanted to just shit on the fans and become heel?!

You Jericho lovers will love it whatever it turns out to be, when in fact, if he'd had referenced to the above so called theories it would have made much more sense and would have made more sense than just coming back and trying desperately to act like a heel (even though there was a huge majority of fans cheering him still regardless)

I'm pretty neutral on Jericho, he was around really at the time in which I couldn't watch wrestling so I don't have a massive opinion on him, I was just left with an almighty underwhelmed feeling last night. Same old Jericho by the looks of it, and didn't he say he wanted to come back and re-invent himself?


----------



## Kalashnikov

METTY said:


> Jericho costing Punk the Title at RR?


I think this it _the_ feud that needs the belt in it. Cena-Rock don't, and there's not really another worthy contender.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*I'm confused,is Jericho Face or Heel*

Too early to clearly judge from that promo,no idea what his motives are,but he was getting booed at the end of that segment and thats clearly what WWE wanted so...


----------



## Billy Kidman

Vic Capri said:


> I love how people are shitting on Jericho's return. It was freaking brilliant! He knew he was going to get cheered and overplayed to the crowd on purpose to get them to turn on him so he could remain a heel. Next week, he'll be back to calling us hypocrites, parasites, and gelatinous tapeworms!
> 
> - Vic


Exactly.

You either get it, or you don't.


----------



## Ryan0rz

It was always obvious to me that Y2J would return as the "original" Y2J, at first. It's what he done with his last return. Sparkly jacket, leather trousers etc. He slowly started to change his character last time, it's kind of clear that's what he'll do again. At least, I really hope he doesn't just revert back to the Jericho we saw in his last run. That had really run its course, and I don't want to see that again.

Although I did find his return last night quite underwhelming. Roll on next week, where we will hopefully hear a decent promo from him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

He turned Heel acting like a face for 10 mins. Who the fuck could pull that off.

One of the most creative heel turns I have ever seen and if Jericho and Punk have creative influence in their upcoming fued and play their cards right, good god shits going to get good.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Firstly, it wasn't any rocket science for people "not to get it". As the RAW section poll shows, 51% think it was bad or horrible, which coupled with the fact that we're talking about JERICHO the IWC darling, is quite something. I don't doubt for one second that if Jericho blew up an arena during a live event with thousands of fans inside or did what Jeff Hardy did in TNA during his match against Sting, people would still call it "Brilliant! Genius! Don't you get it? That's EXACTLY what he wanted you to think!":side:

Oh but I haven't given up on this angle or anything. It is still a DECENT idea, just not anything to yank on about and was undoubtedly an utter waste of the comparatively epic promos.


----------



## seanyboyuk

The return definetly sucked in my opinion. The videos have just been a waste i think they make no sense for his return especially the girl being in them. I could only think it was going to be stephanie mc mahon returning with him due to their past relationship. It went on for too long the return too, of course jericho makes a better heel and you could tell at the end he will be a heel. WWE screwed up yet again. I was expecting him to run in during the wwe title match for sure.


----------



## Van Hammer

honestly his return absolutely SUCKED last night. but i got the point he was making, calling the fans hypocrites while trolling and not saying a word. dude is a genius!!


----------



## Hade

*READ THIS*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Kalashnikov said:


> I think this it _the_ feud that needs the belt in it. Cena-Rock don't, and there's not really another worthy contender.


Indeed. I wonder how many over sensitive people will "complain" Jericho comes in and gets a title shot should this happen.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz

Its probably been said but , He should try for another Undisputed Reign. I mean why the hell not ?? Have EVERYONE chasing him on the roster. And as people try to get their own shot at their respective title , theyre pissing off people and planting seeds for post jericho.


----------



## English Dragon

Hade said:


> *READ THIS*
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos


I would have lost it if it'd said "The trees spelled Y2J which led to eve more speculation."


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

From WWE.com



> "After weeks of cryptic “1-2-12” videos on Raw SuperShow, Chris Jericho made a shocking return and was warmly welcomed by the WWE Universe, greeting some with high-fives at ringside. As he urged them for more cheers, “#Y2J” instantly became the No. 1 worldwide trend on Twitter. But as the Superstar – who was dressed in a dazzling, light-up, blinged out jacket – prolonged his homecoming, *the WWE Universe’s chants of “welcome back” soon turned to boos. A smiling Jericho exited without addressing the Memphis crowd, leaving the irritated WWE Universe wondering why he’s back*."


Pretty much tells you what the true intention of the segment Was.


----------



## Svart

What will be interesting is what exactly the vignettes meant. Who is "she"? What is Jericho trying to reclaim? Where will he go from here? These are all important questions that need to be addressed, and I doubt they'll go unanswered. Jericho has a good wrestling mind.


----------



## Rock316AE

Jericho is a genius and he would probably be in control of his feud so it should be good, just like the Jericho/Michaels program when they were in charge. I have to get used to a top talent like Jericho on RAW every week, finally a reason to watch on a weekly basis between all the wannabes and the clones.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

The fact that so many hated it shows that it worked.

He didnt want you to like it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Do people really need a wwe.com article to tell them what the point of that segment was? :lmao


----------



## Shock

I have no words to describe how angry I am with WWE for that shit last night. What a joke.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

optikk sucks said:


> Do people really need a wwe.com article to tell them what the point of that segment was? :lmao


Yes. I know.


----------



## adri17

optikk sucks said:


> Do people really need a wwe.com article to tell them what the point of that segment was? :lmao


In this forum? Of course.


----------



## RubyRed

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The fact that so many hated it shows that it worked.
> 
> He didnt want you to like it.


This.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Shock said:


> I have no words to describe how angry I am with WWE for that shit last night. What a joke.


I'd have thought a mod of all people, would have a more sensible opinion on this. Brilliant return, when have you ever seen anything like that?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Dam you jericho *



RoastedCat said:


> I know that a lot of people here are chris jericho fans and that they have been looking forwards to this but I mean like how dare you jericho I was sitting through that whole segment on youtube and he didn't say a thing. I mean like I never seen him before so I thought he would be great but he clearly isn't..
> 
> Why would they let everyone down like that. I mean like eeveryone cheered for him but he still didn't say anything..


 How old are you lol?


----------



## TKOW

Jericho's possibly the biggest troll that's ever existed.

The videos were a hoax. There was no meaning to any of it. WE made it mean something. He knew we'd overanalyse it, try and find ways of making it mean something, and we all fell for it. It's very clever.


----------



## Pacmanboi

The heel turn was definitely sealed with that smirk at the end of the segment when walking to the back.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

Jericho's new entrance music.


----------



## Tiago

Demoslasher said:


> Ok normally I dont post...but people stop being so damn stupid and saying that Y2j "trolled us"...a wrestler does not troll fans on his big return and expect to be working there long. Quit with the stupid "it was brilliant" stuff...that was not brilliant to waste everyone's damn time despite what you blind nuthuggers are trying to say.
> 
> I swear to god sometimes you marks would excuse anything he does as the best ever. He came out to a huge pop and by the time he left the crowd was sitting in their chairs and wanting him to go back to his music career already, and he has been back 5 minutes. It dragged on way too long and ruined what could have been a memorable return. Yeah you marks loved it, but the other 99% of the people watching thought that was just plain stupid. Want a little tip from someone that has actually stepped through the ropes and wrestled? When the entire crowd is sitting there with a blank look on their faces when you leave...that's what we call in the business "Bad"



This! You are so right! Some people will just say that everything that some guys do is great, but the fact of the matter is this, Jericho´s return sucked BIG TIME! I know a lot of people that like me, stayed awake until 4am in anticipation of what was this whole "Itbegins" thing, only to be... whatever the hell it was? FAIL! I mean, like you said, even the crowd after like 5 minutes was like "What the hell is this?". And the camera shaking... Good Lord that was cheesy!


----------



## samziggler

Should have known Jericho was trolling us and the vignettes meant nothing


----------



## ThePhenomRises

ashes11 said:


> I'd have thought a mod of all people, would have a more sensible opinion on this. Brilliant return, when have you ever seen anything like that?


The fact that a moderator has that opinion shows that it was not at all epic or as grand as you guys are making it out to be...


----------



## Rock316AE

> - The Rock wrote to Chris Jericho on Twitter tonight after his return on RAW and hinted that the two may be working together soon. He wrote:
> 
> @IAmJericho Helluva kick ass return. Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun w you. #MongooseVsFuckFaceJones


Rock/Jericho promo, make it happen!


----------



## NotAllThere

ThePhenomRises said:


> The fact that a moderator has that opinion shows that it was not at all epic or as grand as you guys are making it out to be...



Being a moderator doesn't mean someone has special insights into the wrestling business or doesn't have their own opinions.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: Jeritroll?*

*Jericho did a great job, that's all I can say right now.*


----------



## RubyRed

samziggler said:


> Should have known Jericho was trolling us and the vignettes meant nothing


We don't know they meant nothing yet. Not really.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Jeritroll?*

I hope WWE and Jericho's lulz was worth getting millions of people excited all for nothing.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

NotAllThere said:


> Being a moderator doesn't mean someone has special insights into the wrestling business or doesn't have their own opinions.


Maybe not, maybe so. I do believe that spot has to be earned, though? It isn't handed out to any Tom, Dick or Harry like today's WWE Championship? I for one take opinions of mods in ANY forum more seriously and with more credibility than others. If that is such a flawed logic, why do people give a rat's a** about Dave Meltzer's personal opinions?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I don't think it was necessarily 'epic'.

However, if this is going in the direction I think it's going then it's very clever, unique and interesting.

As for the poll question, I won't be cheering anyone. I'll just sit back and enjoy the match for what it is, two great wrestlers going at it at the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## holycityzoo

Demoslasher said:


> Ok normally I dont post...but people stop being so damn stupid and saying that Y2j "trolled us"...a wrestler does not troll fans on his big return and expect to be working there long. Quit with the stupid "it was brilliant" stuff...that was not brilliant to waste everyone's damn time despite what you blind nuthuggers are trying to say.
> 
> I swear to god sometimes you marks would excuse anything he does as the best ever. He came out to a huge pop and by the time* he left the crowd was sitting in their chairs and wanting him to go back to his music career already, and he has been back 5 minutes.* It dragged on way too long and ruined what could have been a memorable return. Yeah you marks loved it, but the other 99% of the people watching thought that was just plain stupid. Want a little tip from someone that has actually stepped through the ropes and wrestled? When the entire crowd is sitting there with a blank look on their faces when you leave...that's what we call in the business "Bad"


Perfect heel turn. Entered a legend, left a nuisance. Someone who has "actually stepped through the ropes" should realize what Jericho did there, but I guess that's why you're still posting on WF and not in the ring.

What Jericho did was brilliance and the fact that you hated it and are pissed off means it worked broski.


----------



## SyrusMX

Yay 4 Y2J heel turn! He's always been a better heel anyway, and his non responsive return did exactly that. Now he can feud with Punk and tell us who, "She" is and get the ball rolling on this new story line. w00t. I'm excited.


----------



## A-C-P

Jericho's return was brilliant. Like others have said t he fact that so many people hated it means it worked. Jericho is one of the only guys that could arrive get cheered and chanted for that loudy and completely turn a crowd against him without saying a word.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Jeritroll?*



SailorAirman said:


>


Quoted for Truth


----------



## NotAllThere

Jericho has said he wouldn't return without a new persona. I am really interested to see where he is going with this. I haven't watched RAW in a while and I watched last night, I will watch next week to see where this is going as well.


----------



## Hyperblast

Well the return was an anticipated as it was but very clever might I add, What Jericho did their was pure genus he entered as a Legend/Fan Favourite and left like he didn't care I suppose this is a whole build up to Jericho/Punk putting Punk over at Mania. I have a feeling that Stephanie might return for this storyline.


----------



## Funaki7

Wow @ Chris Jericho fans. The crowd were cheering like fuck, that's the worst heel i've ever seen in history. Also, that couples with the worst return I've ever seen in history. Let me ask you guys, how much of The Rock's return did you fast forward? Cause after the second time he asked them to cheer more, he was FF'd for me. Awful return. Where's the Iotola of Rock and Rolla?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Rock316AE said:


> Rock/Jericho promo, make it happen!


These two need to do something again. Been a LONG time.


----------



## Xyron

jblvdx said:


> He turned Heel acting like a face for 10 mins. Who the fuck could pull that off.
> 
> One of the most creative heel turns I have ever seen and if Jericho and Punk have creative influence in their upcoming fued and play their cards right, good god shits going to get good.


This is the best way to word this. And no it wasn't awful, it was good. I kind of thought of something like that. Jericho loves to be a heel. Its no use in having him be a face. Hopefully he'll change his theme too.


----------



## Funaki7

In which way did he turn heel? Not a single boo was in the entire arena.


----------



## SyrusMX

Funaki7 said:


> Wow @ Chris Jericho fans. The crowd were cheering like fuck, that's the worst heel i've ever seen in history. Also, that couples with the worst return I've ever seen in history. Let me ask you guys, how much of The Rock's return did you fast forward? Cause after the second time he asked them to cheer more, he was FF'd for me. Awful return. Where's the Iotola of Rock and Rolla?


That's just it. He's returning, but without the same 'ole persona this time. He didn't even say a word, and by the end of his return the people were sick of him. Then he leaves with a smirk on his face that basically says, "You people are pathetic." It was the perfect heel turn. Everyone was going to mark for him when he hit the ring, and he knew it.


----------



## Xyron

Funaki7 said:


> Wow @ Chris Jericho fans. The crowd were cheering like fuck, that's the worst heel i've ever seen in history. Also, that couples with the worst return I've ever seen in history. Let me ask you guys, how much of The Rock's return did you fast forward? Cause after the second time he asked them to cheer more, he was FF'd for me. Awful return. Where's the Iotola of Rock and Rolla?


Retarded? Iotola of Rock and Rolla didn't exist after the first run... Watch his DVD, he explains a LOT of stuff there. He wants to evolve because old Attidude stuff isn't working in todays ring anymore. Rock and SCSA get amazing reactions like Jericho because who they were but Jericho is the only one of them who has bothered to change and evolve.


----------



## Choke2Death

Man, it was awesome looking back now. Many of you are impatient and whine that there are some unanswered questions with these videos but have some fucking patience!

I was marking out crazily when he came out but unlike the crowd, I got bored of his pandering by the second time he exit the ring and slapped hands at ringside then went back in. Jericho is a master troll. Thinking about it, most legends could easily turn heel using this tactic. The fans are so stuck in 'mark out mode', they will cheer you for 30 minutes if you just stand in the ring and hype them up.


----------



## Xyron

Funaki7 said:


> In which way did he turn heel? Not a single boo was in the entire arena.


A horde of boos from the midway on...


----------



## SyrusMX

Funaki7 said:


> In which way did he turn heel? Not a single boo was in the entire arena.


I see quite a few pages in this thread of people booing. In addition, the crowd at the event and at home were thinking, "wtf was that about? he didnt do anything! BOOO!!!" Which is what was supposed to happen.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

Funaki7 said:


> In which way did he turn heel? Not a single boo was in the entire arena.


Listen when Jericho is on the stage...you can hear boo's slowly coming out before he walked away. This is probably going to be a slow build up in the story just like the way the boo's were slowly coming out from the fans.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Anybody know how long he is signed for?


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Alot more to Jerichos Return.. WWE.com has some interesting stuff*

Full article is here http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/chris-jericho-return-videos
Jerichos return is still very mysterious, and do not forget she is still not far away.. Who could the "she" be? Anyone still think Steph?

*Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alot more to Jerichos Return.. WWE.com has some interesting stuff*

It will likely be Steph, only person that makes sense.


----------



## Fenice

I am extremely anxious to see how all of it plays out.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Alot more to Jerichos Return.. WWE.com has some interesting stuff*

'She' is Kelly Kelly. I bet Y2J forgot about that booty when he left the WWE last time.


----------



## Funaki7

SyrusMX said:


> That's just it. He's returning, but without the same 'ole persona this time. He didn't even say a word, and by the end of his return the people were sick of him. Then he leaves with a smirk on his face that basically says, "You people are pathetic." It was the perfect heel turn. Everyone was going to mark for him when he hit the ring, and he knew it.





Xyron said:


> Retarded? Iotola of Rock and Rolla didn't exist after the first run... Watch his DVD, he explains a LOT of stuff there. He wants to evolve because old Attidude stuff isn't working in todays ring anymore. Rock and SCSA get amazing reactions like Jericho because who they were but Jericho is the only one of them who has bothered to change and evolve.


You people are so bias. That return was BORING. Simple as. If people boo a boring Del Rio promo, you'd bury him. He came back, bored the fuck out of everyone and left. Is being boring a great heel turn?

The dude could come out dressed like doink the clown and you'd call him a genius.


----------



## jeremystcyr

*Re: Alot more to Jerichos Return.. WWE.com has some interesting stuff*

how many thinks maybe we can count on Trish in the picture as well? do not forgot Trish and Jericho has history to.


----------



## SyrusMX

I think you'll be more entertained in the coming weeks once he reveals the intent behind his return. Have some patience.


----------



## Fabregas

Troll the walls down!!!!!!


----------



## Word

People seriously need to stop over analysing situations. Half the forum are assuming things, just looking for answers which aren't even there. The analysis on some people is incredible. The way you look into things especially in those 'it begins' promos amazes me. I think a few people need to go outside and smell some fresh are.

This is the WWE, they don't care about IWC. The show is aimed at kids, they do not go in depth anymore. The days of psychology and story telling are almost dead.

Jericho walked in the ring, smiled, didn't speak and left. There is nothing more too it, the fans wanted to hear them speak and he didn't. That's it.


----------



## Funaki7

SyrusMX said:


> I think you'll be more entertained in the coming weeks once he reveals the intent behind his return. Have some patience.


No doubt, Jericho is great usually so he should make something exciting. But still, this return alone was awful and I just saw people acting like it was amazing. It was a great return up until the points that the lights came on. His original WWF Vs this?


----------



## Dylanlip

He should've started off his return with a great promo to pump the crowd up at least a _little_. Just being excited about returning then walking out is just... odd. Me and probably that entire crowd were really confused as to why he did and said almost _nothing_. That's kind of a let down.


----------



## P.Smith

I'm surprised at the amount of people who don't realise that it was supposed to be strange, Jericho celebrated out there until some members of the crowd started booing him and even the commenttators mentioned how weird his return was, there is obviously something that isn't as it seems.


----------



## truk83

Granted he is setting himself up for a heel run, but lets be honest here. His build up for the drama that is soon to be was way over done. How many times can you re-debut? At this point I can hardly stand this man, and it's becoming really obvious as to why he stopped wrestling for some time. He wanted abs. :no:


----------



## xwmstormx

In the end. When all is said and done. The dust will finally settle and we will find out that WWE Creative has failed again. When it does, those that are praising Jericho's return will turn and say it was all Creative's fault that they screwed it all up for Jericho.

I'll give this a chance, either it ends up on my must watch list or it ends up being on the fast forward list right with the Diva's matches and anytime Vickie is on the mic.


----------



## Smash

Jericho is GOAT.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Troll or not, Jericho is the best in the world at what he does. I'm just glad that he's back. I finally have a reason to watch the WWE again.


----------



## CROOK-94

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I have a feeling that next week he will call everyone an idiot for cheering him.. something like this:

"Your all delusional idiots, last week i high fived hands i ran around cheering and you all bought it. You all thought i changed well i haven't.. im still the Best in the world at what i do! you all thought i was a stupid suck up.. you should of seen the looks on your faces."

Lol thats just a wild guess but still.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Jericho is part of a bigger picture. Quote me on this.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

In response to the poll, I am definitely cheering for Jericho.  I can't wait to watch his return segment!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

I have this huge feeling that next week he will not come out as Y2J with his usual theme, I don't know why. Either that, or he just flips out from the get-go, debuting the end of the world shit we've been expecting.


----------



## Germ Incubator

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Smoogle said:


> Pretty much pandering to his parasites to make an example.


That's fine, us parasites can handle it ;p


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Will IWC stop caring?*

Next week on raw, Y2J will do the unthinkable just like this week's raw and the forum will crash once again :lmao

Unthinkable because nobody expected him to come out grabbing a mic and not saying a single word lol.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

In my response to the poll, I'm a fan of both but I've been a fan of Jericho since his WCW days. Sorry Punk.


----------



## WooWooKidd

Jericho. I like Punk, but Jericho is so much cooler.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

truk83 said:


> Granted he is setting himself up for a heel run, but lets be honest here. His build up for the drama that is soon to be was way over done. How many times can you re-debut? At this point I can hardly stand this man, and it's becoming really obvious as to why he stopped wrestling for some time. *He wanted abs*. :no:


Well..duh obviously!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Dylanlip said:


> He should've started off his return with a great promo to pump the crowd up at least a _little_. Just being excited about returning then walking out is just... odd. Me and probably that entire crowd were really confused as to why he did and said almost _nothing_. That's kind of a let down.


Which was the whole point...

How are some people NOT getting this? I dont understand.


----------



## Fabregas

Word said:


> People seriously need to stop over analysing situations. Half the forum are assuming things, just looking for answers which aren't even there. The analysis on some people is incredible. The way you look into things especially in those 'it begins' promos amazes me. I think a few people need to go outside and smell some fresh are.
> 
> This is the WWE, they don't care about IWC. The show is aimed at kids, they do not go in depth anymore. The days of psychology and story telling are almost dead.
> 
> Jericho walked in the ring, smiled, didn't speak and left. There is nothing more too it, the fans wanted to hear them speak and he didn't. That's it.


No thats not what happened at all. :no:

Why are so many people failing to see his return was intentionally stupid?

*HE WAS BEING A HEEL*

The idea was to appear egotistical. He soaked up the crowds cheering and then left them with nothing; that was the way it was meant to be.

Kayfabe wise, the fans are suppose to be angry.


----------



## Chr1st0

:mark:

Patience is a dying virtue...


----------



## Kanemask20

I am glad that Jericho is Back but the crowd sucked it was like ohhh its Y2J next Match please .


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Not sure if posted...



> Despite Jericho’s penchant for the cryptic, the themes behind the videos leading up to his return Monday night seem a little out of character. Rather than rely on the mathematic, the 2008 Superstar of the Year went philosophic this time. The eerie videos show a young boy in a school uniform sitting at the only desk in a classroom, writing in a notebook as a girl watches from behind him. The videos speak of a prophet returning to punish the unjust, not to mention the beginning of the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Members of the WWE Universe analyzed every frame of each of the six videos, looking for hints as to who would be returning on the second day of 2012. They found allusions to the former World Champion’s speech patterns within the narration of the videos, though this was not a rock-solid argument.
> 
> If anything, scrupulous studiers seemed to have come closest to finding an answer in the fifth video, when the boy’s notebook falls onto the floor. It appears that the name “Chris” is crossed out on the front of the book, leading to speculation that Jericho was indeed on his way back to WWE.
> 
> Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.
> 
> What does all this mean for the WWE? No one but Chris Jericho knows, and until he decides to let the rest of the world in on his ultimate goals, all the WWE Universe can do is conjecture. Certainly, Jericho has left us plenty of material to do precisely that.


From wwe.com


----------



## spiraltap

Wow there's a lot of action in this thread. Here's my thoughts.

Jericho is a genius and that was the greatest return segment ever. Jericho played that crowd and everyone watching at home like a fiddle which shows how truly great a worker he is. He knew he was gonna be cheered even though he was going to be a heel so he embellished the crowd pandering knowing they would eventually get annoyed with it and start turning. Plus how often have you seen a wrestler be gone for a really long time and when they come back they cut some lame "I'm back blah blah blah I'm gonna blah blah blah and blah blah blah" promo. Jericho broke the mold and did things completely different. Now we the wrestling fans are inclined to tune in next week to see if he's gonna speak and explain his actions. Plus everybody who watched it has an opinion of it whether they hated it or loved it which is better than just not caring at all. Cause like Honky Tonk Man said "If you're talking about it you're thinking about it."


----------



## WFAfan4Life

Oh man... It was awesome.. It took a few minuets to figure out, but man I nearly spit my beer out laughing when I figured out what he was doing..
Finally, some entertainment... And that kane/ cena segment was good as well.. Clap clap, clap clap clap!


----------



## Bruze

i was disappointed by th return but am i glad to see him back in the wwe ring.


----------



## youssef123

It took me several minutes to figure it out that Jericho was trolling us, he does a face entrance, but after, when he was screaming "yeeaaahhh" and running around the ring, it was SO obvious that he was mocking every single one of us !
I was a little disappointed but this was pretty good, Jericho is a genius !
Can't wait to see what is next and who is the mysterious women!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Steph, I imagine, is the women.

They have history, cant see who else it would be.


----------



## Boneduster

All my trolling aside, Jericho gave the rest of the roster a crash course on how to work an audience.


----------



## Electro Chef

The problem I have with it all is simply that the tone and theme of the videos and the manner in which he returned were simply worlds apart. We get a bunch of creepy prophetic vignettes then cut to a dude in a flashing light-up jacket stolen from Jeff Jarrets wardrobe circa 1995? It was very jarring and as disappointing as every other return recently.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

Loved Jericho's return and him trolling us was great. If it is going to be Punk/Jericho i can't wait.


----------



## blazegod99

Electro Chef said:


> The problem I have with it all is simply that the tone and theme of the videos and the manner in which he returned were simply worlds apart. We get a bunch of creepy prophetic vignettes then cut to a dude in a flashing light-up jacket stolen from Jeff Jarrets wardrobe circa 1995? It was very jarring and as disappointing as every other return recently.


I think thats the point. People thought it was going to be Y2J, but his return is to let you know, shit just got real LOL


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Electro Chef said:


> The problem I have with it all is simply that the tone and theme of the videos and the manner in which he returned were simply worlds apart. We get a bunch of creepy prophetic vignettes then cut to a dude in a flashing light-up jacket stolen from Jeff Jarrets wardrobe circa 1995? It was very jarring and as disappointing as every other return recently.


thats what he wanted 
returning instantly with the dark gimmick would have gotten him more cheers
that way he was able to troll them 
i am pretty sure next raw he will come in with a new song a darker one at least maybe with the boy saying Its the End of the world as you know it and then his new music hits
as for him he will have to wear black and explain what the cryptic videos mean and i am 100% sure he will start a feud with punk resulting into a match for the Royal Rumble


----------



## BTNH

Would have laughed if Undertaker came out when the crowd were chanting W2J lmao. I actually got a bit tense for WWE just in case it was Taker


----------



## ywall2breakerj

It was awesome. That's all.


----------



## Ratedr4life

I don't quite get what Jericho's return was all about, but there's obviously a meaning behind why he was pandering to the crowd.

I was kinda hoping after all that, while he was on the stage, he'd throw the jacket off, stare into the camera in disgust then walk backstage.

I just hope they explain the whole video thing.


----------



## Shaun_27

Lazy. Jericho didnt "troll" anyone, the reason i liked Jericho is because he truly is "The Best in the World" but the fact he came back and just stood there to become a heel is lazy - he should have cut a heel promo or somthing, dont just stand there and legitimatly annoy the fans. People calling it "Brilliant" are kidding themseleves. I dont like it, but im going to go with it to see where it goes.


----------



## RiverFenix

I suspect Jericho will mock the internet geeks loving his debut, saying how edgy and brilliant is was. The same geeks who were all atwitter on twitter about his picture in a Nashville airport and how internet geeks are ruining wrestling.

Jericho will be the most unentertaining boring douchebag character and he'll still get cheers from morons. His unentertaining is entertaining to them dammit!!! 

Have Beiber entrance music, do non-stop restholds, and then have a leg drop as his finisher. Do this for months and a certain segment of fans would eat it up.


----------



## the modern myth

Shaun_27 said:


> Lazy. Jericho didnt "troll" anyone, the reason i liked Jericho is because he truly is "The Best in the World" but the fact he came back and just stood there to become a heel is lazy - he should have cut a heel promo or somthing, dont just stand there and legitimatly annoy the fans. People calling it "Brilliant" are kidding themseleves. I dont like it, but im going to go with it to see where it goes.


Nonsense. Jericho's return wasn't "lazy" - do you seriously think that he didn't cut a promo because he had nothing to say? Or that he couldn't be bothered writing one? He was trying to do something different - he's clearly trying to establish a different character (blatantly a heel, now) and I think that he did a really good job at manipulating the crowds and getting everybody interested. That bizarre grin he was doing was priceless! People are genuinely intrigued about where this angle is going now - more than if he'd come out and cut a generic "I'm back, you're all hypocrites" promo. Let the guy try something different.


----------



## Shaun_27

I understand when he comes back he will try somthing new, im excited its Jericho but i just felt let down.


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Can someone make a Jericho animated gif...*

....of him at the top of the ramp last night, right before he walked out to the back, with the famous troll face superimposed over his face. I'd do it myself if I had the skills.


----------



## Proph

*Re: Can someone make a Jericho animated gif...*

Would also love this done.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Has anyone considered that perhaps "she" isn't anyone. She could be the world title.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*



dxbender said:


> And the sad part about that is that regardless of how good the return is, or who it is, this forum won't be happy.
> 
> ...................
> 
> this forum will hate it because it's not 1999


There's a shock....


----------



## Dallas

Funny how the people going "He didn't do anything what a load of annoying shit" are the ones who the whole thing worked best on.


----------



## Shaun_27

DallasClark said:


> Funny how the people going "He didn't do anything what a load of annoying shit" are the ones who the whole thing worked best on.


I actually think its the complete opposite but there you go.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Can someone make a Jericho animated gif...*

Closest thing I can find.


----------



## Theproof

If The Rock and Chris Jericho work a program together I'm gonna freak the fuck out!


----------



## Captain Edd




----------



## crazy_furry

is good yo coz it got people talkin, plus it was the number 1 trending topic on twitter yo


----------



## HankHill_85

The instant hate towards Jericho's return from some isn't the least bit surprising. We live in a gimme-gimme society, and wrestling fans are especially guilty of demanding instant gratification in situations like this. I'll bet some of you wanted Jericho to come out, soak in the love of the crowd, cut the promo of the year and give an indication of where he was headed as far as the Rumble and Mania were concerned. 

Shit, I'll be honest, I wanted him to say something, too. Anything. But when it got to be five minutes of hamming it up and with that toothy smile on his face, I started to get what he was trying to accomplish. He wanted the half-boos by the end of it, he wanted it to seem bizarre, he wanted people to think he seemed "off" with that cheesy-turned-creepy smile, and he wanted it to create a buzz and questions as to what he'll do next. Mission accomplished.

And think about it - it was basically a remake of his 2007 return. Only this time, the undertone is darker and 100X more cryptic. What perplexes me about all the hate surrounding his return is that he basically gave us babyface, rockstar Jericho, and then people suddenly forgot about the messages behind the "It Begins" videos that spoke of the end of the world and a mysterious figure that will help him "reclaim what is rightfully his".

It's all in the character, and the character is trying to tell us a story. Just let it unravel, people.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Hehe, the return of Jericho obviously is great, since he is such an awesome performer.

It's just so cool the way he returned, because he USED the crowd ... the 'tapeworms'. The first promo he will do (probably the next Raw), he will be the heel again and ultimately challenge Punk for the title at Mania.


----------



## L-U-D

I really fucking hope that "what is his" refers to an undisputed championship.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this but hear me out.

In my OPINION neither of these guys are big enough or have enough star power to be able to carry a WrestleMania level main event feud. In all of their main event feuds in the past they have always gone up against guys who were clearly the star power and the guy carrying the feud. In recent times it's been Cena and HHH for Punk. HBK and Edge for Jericho. I don't think these guys have ever had a main event feud that was any good while they were the star power.

Punk needs to feud with someone with huge draw power. Someone like Orton or Cena or HHH or Taker. I don't think anyone else on the roster is over enough or big enough in order to make Punk look bigger, better and more over coming out of Mania. People want to watch guys like Jericho and Punk but in my opinion they aren't good enough to draw on their own. They always need to be paired up against a bigger star power.

Ya get me?

Or am I just talking shit?

You decide.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Jericho's fireworks*

How awesome were the fireworks for his return? Such a cool image, with Jericho standing beneath the smoky WWE logo.


Hope it's a regular thing and not just a one off. Not nearly enough pyro around.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

The only thing I would have changed was having the countdown beforehand.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

It was cool, but I liked the 2007 return pyro better, I don't really know why. Did the fireworks intend to make out a Y, or Y2J or something?


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*



C_JBennett said:


> The only thing I would have changed was having the countdown beforehand.


Agree. I miss the countdown.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I think we should be focusing less on star power and more the story and feud and the actual match they put on. If they make it interesting, it can work. I think Jericho needs to face someone better than punk though tbh. His promo was great last year but he's kinda fizzling, i cant see him stand toe to toe Jericho in terms of entertainment factor at the moment, Jericho will just make him look amateur. Hopefully if they go this route punk willl really up his game, cos currently, it aint happening


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

I was waiting for the countdown on the edge of my seat, gutted it didn't happen, but I liked the rest and was just so happy to see Jericho that i didnt mind too much


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Well...there really isn't much left to do. Cena and Punk has been done, and they would just give us the same match we've seen from them already (twice, IIRC). ADR is not a credible heel. We know HHH won't be active enough to hold the WWE championship, so there's no point in having a feud there. Same with Taker, as long as Punk has the belt.

Orton/Punk would be fine, but the WWE needs more versatility. Back when wrestling mattered, the WWF was filled with the high-flyers, technical wrestlers, super-powered beasts, and complex storylines that were digging into the personal lives of each wrestler.

By the way...CM Punk has not surpassed Jericho. If anything, it's the other way around.

Now, the WWE is implementing storylines to gain support of the IWC, and nothing more. Ten years ago, Ryder does not win the US title, and Bryan is an Intercontinental champ, at best.

People blast guys like Goldberg and Lesnar for not being able to show off on the mic. Well, wrestling has been considered a soap opera for years...yet, today, it's about as close as it can get to one, because the WWE has made a shift. Their program, their storylines, and their title reigns depend heavily on how wrestlers interact with each other on the mic, what they say to each other and to the crowd, etc...not so much what is done in the ring and outside of it.

I get the feeling Vince is in panic mode, doing what he can to satisfy the fans. It's the worst thing he can do. He needs to do things that seem unpopular right now, like turning Cena heel, to change the course and to reconfigure the ranks. He needs to stop worrying about the entertainment, and start focusing on the wrestling again.

Maybe Jericho could be a good thing. The message he sent by not speaking...it probably needed to be driven that hard. If that was his intention, to show that a lot of fans are drones that cheer for words rather than actions, he's doing something that should have been done years ago. We'll see how this all unwraps, though.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

We know this already, but there's no one else so... yeah.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Yes, Punk has surpassed Jericho and it won't do much for Punk, but I've come to accept the fact that Triple H vs. CM Punk isn't happening, and in reality Jericho is the only other option. It's a shame, yeah, but with the momentum Jericho has currently it'll be a really good feud.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> It was cool, but I liked the 2007 return pyro better, I don't really know why. Did the fireworks intend to make out a Y, or Y2J or something?


They made up the WWE logo.


----------



## Smash

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I like Punk as much as the next guy, but to say he has surpassed Jericho is just crazy talk.


----------



## Dyl

there'll be more to it, the WWE writers are stupid and shit but they wouldn't have bothered with the whole 'It begins' thing just for bedazzler k-mart special jacket wearing jericho to come back and have a chuckle. Be patient.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

You're definitely talking shit, if you think Orton's got huge draw power. Orton is no more a draw than Punk.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

It'll do a lot more for Punk then feuding with Miz, Ziggler and ADR has.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk is not big/good/talented enough to feud with Jericho, hopefully Jericho came back for a feud with a real star like Taker. Punk is not going to be the top star, look at his MSG accident, you think this guy is marketable? a guy who looks like a homeless drug addict and apparently, doesn't even takes a shower? get over it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

The only options that'll actually help Punk are Triple H and Austin. He's way above Orton so that won't do shit, he won't beat Undertaker so what's the point, and he's already beaten Cena and that's what helped him get to this stage, it won't get him any further.

But Austin I'm guessing is for next year, and sadly Triple H isn't happening. So really the next best pick is Jericho.

And why are people still doubting that Punk has surpassed Jericho? I mark for the guy too, but he was never a star. He was always the filler main eventer. Punk's a much bigger star.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk is the one who's not big enough to feud with Jericho.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Smashisleet said:


> I like Punk as much as the next guy, but to say he has surpassed Jericho is just crazy talk.


This^


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

It will be fine. Cena/Rock is the main event level feud for this year. Punk/Jericho will do wonders as a feud right under that.


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I get where you are coming from dude, and if the situation was slightly different, I would actually agree. But let me lay out why I think Punk vs. Jericho is the best way to go.

First off, Cena vs. The Rock is a guaranteed seller. Chances are, the majority of the people will be buying the show for Cena vs. Rock, with the subconscious stipulation that the undercard shouldn`t suck too much. IMO, that is how a Wrestlemania should always be booked.

Secondly, regardless of how `casuals` are looked at in this day and age, people actually enjoy entertaining matches by entertaining wrestlers. I`m sure that a good chunk of wrestling fans will be sealing the deal for a Wrestlemania buy if a match like Punk vs. Jericho is on the card- a match with two big names (at this point in time), and along with that, a match that screams out that it`ll be a solid effort. While this may be anecdotal evidence, most wrestling fans I`ve ever known enjoy `big blockbuster matches`, but at the same time, enjoy `matches that are guaranteed to succeed`. You need a mix between blockbuster (Cena vs. Rock) and `guaranteed to succeed` (Jericho vs. Punk) matches (BTW I know there is still a chance that Jericho vs. Punk could flop, but I honestly have high expectations) to appeal to everyone, and to draw in everyone.

Third, regarding the actual status of Punk and Jericho, I would honestly put Punk as the 2nd biggest face consistently appearing on WWE programming as a wrestler at the moment (tied with Orton, behind Cena, despite Cena`s mixed reactions). With Jericho, as much as people like to dog on him, he is a big wrestler that has been involved in a lot of big profile feuds. I`m sure that most fans see him as a big veteran. Maybe not as big as Undertaker, to them, but IMO he`s probably up there with Trips, and considering Triple H has been featured pretty heavily on television recently, Jericho`s appearance is a fresh one at that.

I think Punk vs. Jericho can, and will, work wonders.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Taker/HHH 2, Punk/Jericho, Rock/Cena are enough to carry a WrestleMania level


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



mblonde09 said:


> You're definitely talking shit, if you think Orton's got huge draw power. Orton is no more a draw than Punk.


But here's the thing, Jericho has never been a big draw.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

The way I see it is that we have enough starpower as it is at Wrestlemania with Rocky/Cena and Taker/Whomever. This is Punk's year and he deserves to headline with Jericho. The two will have a superb match.


----------



## Smash

HankHill_85 said:


> The instant hate towards Jericho's return from some isn't the least bit surprising. We live in a gimme-gimme society, and wrestling fans are especially guilty of demanding instant gratification in situations like this. I'll bet some of you wanted Jericho to come out, soak in the love of the crowd, cut the promo of the year and give an indication of where he was headed as far as the Rumble and Mania were concerned.
> 
> Shit, I'll be honest, I wanted him to say something, too. Anything. But when it got to be five minutes of hamming it up and with that toothy smile on his face, I started to get what he was trying to accomplish. He wanted the half-boos by the end of it, he wanted it to seem bizarre, he wanted people to think he seemed "off" with that cheesy-turned-creepy smile, and he wanted it to create a buzz and questions as to what he'll do next. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And think about it - it was basically a remake of his 2007 return. Only this time, the undertone is darker and 100X more cryptic. What perplexes me about all the hate surrounding his return is that he basically gave us babyface, rockstar Jericho, and then people suddenly forgot about the messages behind the "It Begins" videos that spoke of the end of the world and a mysterious figure that will help him "reclaim what is rightfully his".
> 
> It's all in the character, and the character is trying to tell us a story. Just let it unravel, people.


Rep this man.


----------



## SOSheamus

They've done exactly what they wanted to achieve with that return. He comes in acting like a face coz everyone knew he'd get cheered on his return, but he hams it out too long and people start to boo him which is what they wanted to happen. WWE isnt that stupid to think that the fans would stay on his side from this return.

Personally i hope this is the return of the cocky rock 'n' roll star Jericho rather than his last run as a heel. But i think there is more too it than that. The videos will soon make sense.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk's marks disgust me to the degree I am starting to dislike Punk himself.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

OP, prepare your anus for when the Punk and Jericho fans really get here.


----------



## dave 1981

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

So Chris Jericho who is a 6 time World champion, 9 time Intercontinental champion, 7 time Tag Team champion, former European champion, main evented WrestleMania and in between 1999 and 2001 was getting pops that were only bettered by Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock isn't big enough for CM Punk to feud with and won't cement him as a main event fixture for the long term. For anyone to say CM Punk has "surpassed" Chris Jericho is absolutely crazy considering CM Punk was the main focus of SmackDown for a few months in 2009 and has been the main focus on Raw for around six months and i'm a CM Punk mark saying that.

There are six people in wrestling today available that can cement CM Punk as a main event fixture and of them Kurt Angle is in TNA, Stone Cold Steve Austin has never actually said yet he will come back despite what dirtsheets say and The Rock has come back to work with John Cena and then that will probably be it for him. Which leaves three people who actually can and may well do that are actually genuine possibilities in John Cena, Triple H and Chris Jericho but with John Cena and The Rock already arranged and Triple H rumoured to be set for The Undertaker again the one person available and believable is Chris Jericho.

Of course Chris Jericho isn't a draw or carry the star power that Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock and to a lesser extent John Cena have nor does he carry enough to do what a win over Triple H would either but Chris Jericho does a hell of a lot more than a win or a feud with Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler or The Miz will at this point in time or probably ever will do. People really need to stop overestimating exactly where CM Punk is because right now he isn't a draw nor even a major star in the wrestling industry and is still at the very beginning of his big push. If i were asked to rank CM Punk as a star in WWE today he would be currently sixth behind John Cena, The Undertaker, Triple H, Rey Mysterio and arguably Randy Orton but now Chris Jericho has returned CM Punk would be behind him as well although in time and after maybe feuding with Chris Jericho and possibly Triple H before doing Cena/Punk again we may then see CM Punk as the number one guy in wrestling.


----------



## ric6y

i think he was trying to say here is your beloved 2000 y2j is that what u want here is what u want full of crap rockstar so he laughed on the old school fans and destroy the love surrounding his return so he could be truly heated in the punk feud going to mania or else ??


----------



## Phil5991

*WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

:lmao Fucking love it.

I came in here thinking he was going to talk. Thank God he didn't.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

lmfao @ the lights pause.


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

lmao that was fucking hilarious


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

He has perfected that troll face.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

What a don.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Funny stuff can't wait to see how they start Punk/Jericho


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

i burst out laughing when he stopped and turned the lights on his shirt :lmao


----------



## Smash

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

GOAT.


----------



## WWE

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

The part where he stopped and the lights appeared made me lol hard :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Man, he's such a troll.


----------



## Striker

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Lmao.

It obviously is part of a bigger story. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Love the look on his face after he turned the lights on his jacket on


----------



## 1nation

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

this is the first thing that came up to my mind. I like Punk and Jericho, I really do...been a supporter of both for quite some time but they won't be able to create $$$ milking match against one another.

At this point, Punk is up there but he needs to keep have huge matches against big names as Cena, Taker, and such. Then he could become the draw power that everyone hopes Punk to be. As per Jericho, he's excellent in ring/mic but for some reason I don't see him as a $$$ milking cow unless he works against big names.

The problem is there are very few huge names left in WWE: Cena, Orton, Taker, HHH....every single one of them Punk has already had a feud with...no harm in redoing against old feud like Taker though....but Taker is always a face...so Punk would have to go heel.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

:lmao:lmao:[email protected] the lights. I want a 20 minutes promo from him on RAW next week.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



dave 1981 said:


> So Chris Jericho who is a 6 time World champion, 9 time Intercontinental champion, 7 time Tag Team champion, former European champion, main evented WrestleMania and in between 1999 and 2001 was getting pops that were only bettered by Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock isn't big enough for CM Punk to feud with and won't cement him as a main event fixture for the long term. For anyone to say CM Punk has "surpassed" Chris Jericho is absolutely crazy considering CM Punk was the main focus of SmackDown for a few months in 2009 and has been the main focus on Raw for around six months and i'm a CM Punk mark saying that.
> 
> There are six people in wrestling today available that can cement CM Punk as a main event fixture and of them Kurt Angle is in TNA, Stone Cold Steve Austin has never actually said yet he will come back despite what dirtsheets say and The Rock has come back to work with John Cena and then that will probably be it for him. Which leaves three people who actually can and may well do that are actually genuine possibilities in John Cena, Triple H and Chris Jericho but with John Cena and The Rock already arranged and Triple H rumoured to be set for The Undertaker again the one person available and believable is Chris Jericho.
> 
> Of course Chris Jericho isn't a draw or carry the star power that Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock and to a lesser extent John Cena have nor does he carry enough to do what a win over Triple H would either but Chris Jericho does a hell of a lot more than a win or a feud with Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler or The Miz will at this point in time or probably ever will do. People really need to stop overestimating exactly where CM Punk is because right now he isn't a draw nor even a major star in the wrestling industry and is still at the very beginning of his big push. If i were asked to rank CM Punk as a star in WWE today he would be currently sixth behind John Cena, The Undertaker, Triple H, Rey Mysterio and arguably Randy Orton but now Chris Jericho has returned CM Punk would be behind him as well although in time and after maybe feuding with Chris Jericho and possibly Triple H before doing Cena/Punk again we may then see CM Punk as the number one guy in wrestling.


My thoughts exactly, Agree 110%, repped.

Jericho is the best option left for Punk, and will be a great fued for him for WM28. The only bigger fued they could do is a properly booked and not completely ruished fued with HHH to put Punk over, and I am in the camp that beleives we are getting HHH/Taker 3 at WM28.


----------



## Hade

*Jericho = GOD*​


----------



## paddyposh

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Chris Eugene


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Welcome back heel Jericho. You have been missed. I knew he would come up with a great gimmick but the whole I don't pander to anyone and will make you look stupid by not saying anything is gold. It literally can go on forever and not get tiresome. He's the ultimate troll.


----------



## hennesch

New Footage youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fcDmbX3aU


----------



## misfits1904

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Haha the little nod after he turned the lights on as if to say 'fuck yeah'!


----------



## Hade




----------



## Romanista

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

:lmao I can't stop laughing at CM Punk smarks. I bet they actually think CM Punk is the best in the world while Hiroshi Tanahashi peeing on his head.


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

That was f'ing AWESOME!


----------



## Trumpet Thief

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

I don`t know about you guys, but this new heel gimmick by Jericho (in my opinion) is already way funner than the `Honest Man` gimmick. I`m sure Jericho will find more ways to get under everyone`s skin, but it`s being done in an honest to god entertaining manner, and I believe that it will only get better.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

LMFAO. He's so goddamn good. I loved how he stopped and his jacket lit up. I think he's gimmick is going to be that of a superficial psuedo-celebrity, mocking our tabloid culture.


----------



## NWreck

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Why bother talking when you can smile like that? Throw the epic lights into the equation and you have the _man_.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

I love the disco stu jacket. Man has a unique fashion sense, you gotta give him that.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Can you wrestle with a light up jacket? If so, it's a must.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Uhm are you trolling? Punk bigger then Jericho? -ahem-

here´s some:

WCW:
WCW Cruiserweight Championship (4 times)
WCW World Television Championship (1 time)

WWE:
Undisputed WWF Championship (1 time)
World Heavyweight Championship (3 times)
WWF/E Intercontinental Championship (9 times)
WWF/E World Tag Team Championship (5 times) – with Chris Benoit (1), The Rock (1), Christian (1), Edge (1), and The Big Show (1)
WWE Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with Edge (1) and The Big Show (1)
WWF Hardcore Championship (1 time)
Ninth Triple Crown Champion
Fourth Grand Slam Champion
Slammy Award for Superstar of the Year (2008)
Slammy Award for Tag Team of the Year (2009) – with The Big Show

And with that loads of championships in other minors.


----------



## Meatwad555

Jericho is the ultimate heel. He's so good that I'm actually starting to hate him. If there were a hierarchy of trolls, he would be at the top.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I can't stand this whole idea of "drawing power". No one has any idea who draws what on this forum, i'd really wish people would stop going around saying so and so aren't big enough draws when they have no idea themselves.


----------



## drew mcintyre

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

lol i love you jericho ..


----------



## Romanista

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



FredForeskinn said:


> Uhm are you trolling? Punk bigger then Jericho? -ahem-
> 
> here´s some:
> 
> WCW:
> WCW Cruiserweight Championship (4 times)
> WCW World Television Championship (1 time)[138]
> 
> WWE:
> Undisputed WWF Championship (1 time)5[139]
> World Heavyweight Championship (3 times) [140][141]
> WCW/World Championship (2 times)2[142]
> WWF/E Intercontinental Championship (9 times)3[143]
> WWF/E World Tag Team Championship (5 times) – with Chris Benoit (1), The Rock (1), Christian (1), Edge (1), and The Big Show (1)4[144]
> WWE Tag Team Championship (2 times) – with Edge (1) and The Big Show (1)4[145]
> WWF European Championship (1 time)[146]
> WWF Hardcore Championship (1 time)[147]
> Ninth Triple Crown Champion
> Fourth Grand Slam Champion
> Slammy Award for Superstar of the Year (2008)[148]
> Slammy Award for Tag Team of the Year (2009) – with The Big Show
> 
> And with that loads of championships in other minors.


are you trolling?

CM Punk won the ROH champion in front of a hundred crowd he's far better than a nobody like Chris Jericho :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

He's got the troll face down.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

God this is so epic.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

awesome! i hope he never speaks, what a great gimmick.
im loving wrestling right now.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

JERICHOOOOOOOO

dude is in a league of his own


----------



## CNB

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk's been exposed the last few weeks in my opinion. He won't be no Austin, Rock, Hogan...

Jericho does his own thing and for those who appreciate it, will love what he will do next. Punk needs someone who is innovative.


----------



## Bubz

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

:lmao hilarious!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Trumpet Thief said:


> Third, regarding the actual status of Punk and Jericho, I would honestly put Punk as the 2nd biggest face consistently appearing on WWE programming as a wrestler at the moment (tied with Orton, behind Cena, despite Cena`s mixed reactions). With Jericho, as much as people like to dog on him, he is a big wrestler that has been involved in a lot of big profile feuds. *I`m sure that most fans see him as a big veteran. Maybe not as big as Undertaker, to them, but IMO he`s probably up there with Trips*, and considering Triple H has been featured pretty heavily on television recently, Jericho`s appearance is a fresh one at that.
> 
> I think Punk vs. Jericho can, and will, work wonders.


You're crazy if you think most fans view Jericho on the same level as HHH. I'm not even saying that because I mark for him but because it's true. HHH has reached legend status in the eyes of the WWE Universe and has probably been there for the past 2 years give or take. Jericho? Not on your life.


----------



## WWE

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I'd rather see Miz vs Jericho than Jericho/Punk.. But since Jericho seems to be returning as a heel..


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

:lmao he really is a masterful troll lol.


----------



## 420_24/7

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

he dont have to say anything the face says it all lol hes trollin


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Romanista said:


> are you trolling?
> 
> CM Punk won the ROH champion in front of a hundred crowd he's far better than a nobody like Chris Jericho :lmao


Roh was great when he was the champ, but why are you in here just to put punk down and make fun of him and do a comparison between the two.
Go concern your self with the jobbers you mark for.


----------



## Rua

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Very funny.

This is great. How can folk say the promo was a fail after that? It's clearly obvious something is brewing. This has all been pure Gold so far.


----------



## Revil Fox

The part where he turns the jacket back on is amazing.


----------



## ultimatekrang

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

it was awesome.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

lol , Jericho, trolling like a boss


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

It annoyed me at the time but only because I stayed up till 3:45am when I had to be up at 7am for work this morning and I couldn't believe I stayed up for what i thought was going to be a mammoth show and instead got very little wrestling, quick finishes and countouts, My main bro almost being raped and then I got Uber-trolled by Jericho. lol

Looking back at it though I love it  He worked it brilliantly and even I was thinking at the time "oh ffs get on with it" totally the point though  Bravo!
However, the promos atm made little sense. Who is she? how does she control jericho? what are his plans to bring forth "the end"? He may have returned but im still as intrigued as ever about the promos and what is planned.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Brave Nash said:


> Roh was great when he was the champ, but why are you in here just to put punk down and make fun of him and do a comparison between the two.
> Go concern your self with the jobbers you mark for.


I'm not the one who do a comparison between the two. It's Punk himself who stole a character from Y2J, even the WWE now going to do a storyline about it. And this thread start the comparison, not me.

yeah a jobber I'm marking for is the one who walk away from CM Punk who later lead the Nexus to oblivion.


----------



## Cactus

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Arrive.
Sparkle.
Leave.

What a boss.


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Izual_Rebirth said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for this but hear me out.
> 
> In my OPINION neither of these guys are big enough or have enough star power to be able to carry a WrestleMania level main event feud. *In all of their main event feuds in the past they have always gone up against guys who were clearly the star power and the guy carrying the feud. In recent times it's been Cena and HHH for Punk. HBK and Edge for Jericho.* I don't think these guys have ever had a main event feud that was any good while they were the star power.
> 
> *Punk needs to feud with someone with huge draw power.* Someone like Orton or Cena or HHH or Taker. I don't think anyone else on the roster is over enough or big enough in order to make Punk look bigger, better and more over coming out of Mania. People want to watch guys like Jericho and Punk but in my opinion they aren't good enough to draw on their own. They always need to be paired up against a bigger star power.
> 
> Ya get me?
> 
> *Or am I just talking shit?*
> 
> You decide.


1. Jericho is a way bigger star than Edge imo.

2. Not every feud should require a megstar like The Rock or HHH; whatever happened to getting the feud over via good booking and storylines?

3. That's mostly what it seems like (no offense intended).


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Jericho=TRUE GOAT


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

All the punk marks that tried so hard to make it seem like he wasn't trolling now look like complete tools.


----------



## DanM3

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Jericho is much bigger than punk, I don't watch wrestling much at all these days but Jericho is up there with taker, hbk and Austin. I'm a huge fan of both guys and think this will be the match if the night if this were to happen. I however would prefer cm punk beating hhh at mania and taker and Jericho. I really don't see the point in another taker vs hhh, they have done it all now.

Punk needs a big win a mania and Jericho or hhh are really the only guys who can provide this win


----------



## ABANDALHO

*is chris jericho the only reason to keep watching raw ?*

as a huge jericho fan since his first debut, he will be the ONLY reason i'm gonna see raw next week, he is IMO the best in the world at what he does, either face or HEEL :evil:

do you feel he'll be the one to bring the "excitement" the WWE desperatly needs ?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

never seen so much blind marking in my life.

This is wwe, there is no meaning to any of this..


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: is chris jericho the only reason to keep watching raw ?*

i don't think i have a reason to tune in next week.


call me when dwayne's back.


----------



## Brave Nash

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

People here are delusional just because you think Jericho is bigger than edge, hhh or whatever. The casual says otherwise IWC doesnt count, try to get it.


----------



## krai999

*what would you reaction be if 1/2/12 was ABA undertaker and not Jericho*

I'd Still mark out what about you


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: is chris jericho the only reason to keep watching raw ?*

Looks at Join Date and Post Count, Very nice have fun watching Jericho and you will be missed when he leaves again.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

DAT JACKET


----------



## youssef123

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!! He is such a troll


----------



## WWE

*Re: is chris jericho the only reason to keep watching raw ?*



ABANDALHO said:


> as a huge jericho fan since his first debut, he will be the ONLY reason i'm gonna see raw next week, he is IMO the best in the world at what he does, either face or HEEL :evil:
> 
> do you feel he'll be the one to bring the "excitement" the WWE desperatly needs ?


k.


----------



## Scott_90

I'm happy to see Jericho back but the way in which it happened was very underhand and needlessly obnxious. They alluded to something completely different than we got with the video packages. Again, happy to see Jericho back but they shouldn't have got our hopes up like that. Jericho vs Punk will be cool.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Hade said:


>


That video also show that he is pretty much Heel. If he was face, he would have talked. I would freaking love him like this, not saying a word. That thru actions we get answers we want.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*



Cliffy Byro said:


> never seen so much blind marking in my life.
> 
> This is wwe, there is no meaning to any of this..


Your post count to join date ratio is damn right scary.


----------



## Romanista

*Re: what would you reaction be if 1/2/12 was ABA undertaker and not Jericho*

I rather have Skip Sheffield as the mysterious boy than Undertaker. he's one of the same old crap of WWE and doesn't need any epic teaser.


----------



## RyanPelley

Revil Fox said:


> The part where he turns the jacket back on is amazing.


Classic... The thought of he and Laurinaitis together excites me.


----------



## Hawkeye81

Love Jericho, I am also intrigued who "she" is. I'm going with Stephanie.


----------



## hennesch

youtu.be/eMASEIpEtRI


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: what would you reaction be if 1/2/12 was ABA undertaker and not Jericho*

I would have loved it. 

I dont get the taker "hate", he's one of the best of all time who puts on MOTYC every wrestlemania.


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: what would you reaction be if 1/2/12 was ABA undertaker and not Jericho*

Hated American Bad Ass, added to the fact it would suck if it was Taker in general, would be the worst reveal ever


----------



## CMWit

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Jericho is the fucking man, this is going to be great watching this all unfold over the next few weeks, any thoughts on wo "she" is?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*



gothmog 3rd said:


> Your post count to join date ratio is damn right scary.


Just trying to emulate my hero.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

That video just sold me the angle hahaha goddamn that fake smile and his swaggering walk are hilarious. I'm disappointed "ItBegins" doesn't look like its gonna be a "gamechanger" but Jericho's new character is hilarious, it's great to have him back for Mania in what will hopefully be a great feud with Punk and I still think that there will be a more sinister twist in the weeks to come in this angle. 

Long live Jeri-Troll.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: WWE.com Exclusive: Chris Jericho gets interviewed after his return.*

Jacket and Jericho are both GOAT


----------



## Doc

*Re: what would you reaction be if 1/2/12 was ABA undertaker and not Jericho*

ABBA Taker?


----------



## The GOAT One

*Re: is chris jericho the only reason to keep watching raw ?*

RAW IS JERICHO


----------



## Adramelech

Seriously one of the greatest returns ever. Jericho understands wrestling on a meta-level so far beyond most guys in the business that it's laughable. He managed to find a way to turn the babyface return pop completely in on itself and hit on something that legitimately pisses off the entire audience, from gullible marks to jaded fans, at the same time.

The whole thing was just brilliant. Reading and hearing all of the angry feedback and responses to it today is tremendously entertaining and demonstrates just how effective it really was.


----------



## m2rich

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The only options that'll actually help Punk are Triple H and Austin. He's way above Orton so that won't do shit, he won't beat Undertaker so what's the point, and he's already beaten Cena and that's what helped him get to this stage, it won't get him any further.
> 
> But Austin I'm guessing is for next year, and sadly Triple H isn't happening. So really the next best pick is Jericho.
> 
> And why are people still doubting that Punk has surpassed Jericho? I mark for the guy too, but he was never a star. He was always the filler main eventer. Punk's a much bigger star.


Punk is NOT a bigger star than orton I really don't see how you marks can think that and he's nowhere near jericho either...


----------



## alliance

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Yes, Punk has surpassed Jericho *and it won't do much for Punk, but I've come to accept the fact that Triple H vs. CM Punk isn't happening, and in reality Jericho is the only other option. It's a shame, yeah, but with the momentum Jericho has currently it'll be a really good feud.



what are the list of things that punk has surpassed Jericho in?


----------



## TiagoBarbosa

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

LOL, are you saying that Jericho is not WM main event material? You are completely crazy...wait, are you serious?


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*



HeliWolf said:


> They made up the WWE logo.


That wasn't intentional it was just the way the gerbs were set to fire.


----------



## OnTheMoney

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk and Jericho are the perfect combination of mic skills, charisma and in-ring ability. If you aren't excited for that potential feud you probably aren't a wrestling fan.


----------



## Vic Capri

Now that I think about it, my guess is the "girl" is supposed to represent the WWE Championship / World Heavyweight Title.

- Vic


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ews-Chris-Jericho-returns-to-the-company.html


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

Intentional or not it still looked sick


----------



## Dyl

Demoslasher said:


> Ok normally I dont post...but people stop being so damn stupid and saying that Y2j "trolled us"...a wrestler does not troll fans on his big return and expect to be working there long. Quit with the stupid "it was brilliant" stuff...that was not brilliant to waste everyone's damn time despite what you blind nuthuggers are trying to say.
> 
> I swear to god sometimes you marks would excuse anything he does as the best ever. He came out to a huge pop and by the time he left the crowd was sitting in their chairs and wanting him to go back to his music career already, and he has been back 5 minutes. It dragged on way too long and ruined what could have been a memorable return. Yeah you marks loved it, but the other 99% of the people watching thought that was just plain stupid. Want a little tip from someone that has actually stepped through the ropes and wrestled? When the entire crowd is sitting there with a blank look on their faces when you leave...that's what we call in the business "Bad"


:lmao

*"Coming down the aisle, weighing in at 103 pounds, hailing from...his parents basement...DEMOSLASHER!"*

You fucking knob :lmao


----------



## cbcruz

How is Mr. Call Spots going to be in the ring if he's not gonna talk?


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*



HeliWolf said:


> Intentional or not it still looked sick


I won't deny! It was definitely sig-worthy!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk is the modern-day Jericho, i.e - the indy darling who isn't over, doesn't draw but is treated like god by the IWC.


----------



## Dark Storm

Adramelech said:


> The whole thing was just brilliant. Reading and hearing all of the angry feedback and responses to it today is tremendously entertaining and demonstrates just how effective it really was.


Yup, the more they moan about it, the more powerful they prove it to be.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> *Yes, Punk has surpassed Jericho* and it won't do much for Punk, but I've come to accept the fact that Triple H vs. CM Punk isn't happening, and in reality Jericho is the only other option. It's a shame, yeah, but with the momentum Jericho has currently it'll be a really good feud.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

PLEASE tell me there are not people that stupid who actually believe this?

Give over man, how the hell is Punk a bigger name than/surpassed Chris Jericho!?

Delusional.


----------



## TKOW

I can't believe people are still speculating who she is. Don't you get it? There IS no she. There WAS no hidden meaning in those videos. Jericho did it to wind us up. He knew we'd overanalyse it and expect something completely different so that when he finally return, we'd all be worked up because we thought we had it all figured out.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Dark Storm said:


> Yup, the more they moan about it, the more powerful they prove it to be.


Exactly. He came out to get heat and hells, did he get heat or what? It was effing brilliant.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

jericho for the wwe never was,isn't and never will be a star of the level of rock,taker,hhh,cena,hbk get over it jericho fans that's the truth and he isn't even on the level of punk. Punk draw more is better in the ring and better on the mic


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Kingpin said:


> I can't believe people are still speculating who she is. Don't you get it? There IS no she. There WAS no hidden meaning in those videos. Jericho did it to wind us up. He knew we'd overanalyse it and expect something completely different so that when he finally return, we'd all be worked up because we thought we had it all figured out.


Well if that is true then it disappoints me greatly


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Anyone who is passing this off as a masterstroke of genius needs to evaluate themselves as a fan. The fact of the matter is that they lied to us and wasted our time. It's sad how the Jericho marks are, as usual, trying to make it out to be a good thing.

Move over, Punk, the king of IWC ridiculousness is back.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

LOLBARRYTHUG


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

fpalm I know I'm not going to forgive myself for debating with a Jericho fan, because they are the most hard headed bunch. I mark for both guys, but I'm not dumb enough to see that Jericho is not on the same level as Punk. What did Jericho putting over Evan Bourne and Heath fucking Slater do for them? Sure, Jericho was popular in an era where just about every single wrestler was popular. But I'm talking about now. Punk is one of the only three stars the WWE has. Jericho has reached a point in his career where he's not exactly that relevant. People saying he's in a league with Triple H are fucking kidding themselves. He's not that great. Right now, Punk is a bigger star than Jericho. It's not even debatable.

I'm not putting Jericho down. He is what he is.


----------



## SporadicAttack

This was one of the best, if not the best, returns I've seen. Some people are just mad because they didn't get what they wanted/expected. It was classic heel Jericho. His first appearance in the WWE(WWF)and his return in 2007 were similar to each other. He obviously wanted to change things up and not go with the always expected trash talk.

This shows why Jericho is, imo, the best heel there is. Makes the crowd cheer for him, mocks them, and then has them boo him as he leaves. Terrific.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Nitromalta said:


> jericho for the wwe never was,isn't and never will be a star of the level of rock,taker,hhh,cena,hbk get over it jericho fans that's the truth and he isn't even on the level of punk. Punk draw more is better in the ring and better on the mic


LOL


----------



## Ninjafish

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Anyone who is passing this off as a masterstroke of genius needs to evaluate themselves as a fan. The fact of the matter is that they lied to us and wasted our time. It's sad how the Jericho marks are, as usual, trying to make it out to be a good thing.
> 
> Move over, Punk, the king of IWC ridiculousness is back.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> LOL


which part you find funny?


----------



## A. Arbuckle

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Anyone who is passing this off as a masterstroke of genius needs to evaluate themselves as a fan. The fact of the matter is that they lied to us and wasted our time. It's sad how the Jericho marks are, as usual, trying to make it out to be a good thing.
> 
> Move over, Punk, the king of IWC ridiculousness is back.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> PLEASE tell me there are not people that stupid who actually believe this?
> 
> Give over man, how the hell is Punk a bigger name than/surpassed Chris Jericho!?
> 
> Delusional.


WHAT?! what are you talking about?! CM PUNK is a huge name! didn't you hear? he's so HUGE!! they laid out the red carpet for him at MSG, Where they did something like that for that jobber Chris Jericho?


----------



## SteenIsGod

Awesome that he's working another 2 Years. Doubt he'll win the big one for a 7nth time, but it's always nice to see Jericho. One of the best that has ever graced a WWE ring, that's for sure.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> fpalm I know I'm not going to forgive myself for debating with a Jericho fan, because they are the most hard headed bunch. I mark for both guys, but I'm not dumb enough to see that Jericho is not on the same level as Punk. What did Jericho putting over Evan Bourne and Heath fucking Slater do for them? Sure, Jericho was popular in an era where just about every single wrestler was popular. But I'm talking about now. Punk is one of the only three stars the WWE has. Jericho has reached a point in his career where he's not exactly that relevant. People saying he's in a league with Triple H are fucking kidding themselves. He's not that great. Right now, Punk is a bigger star than Jericho. It's not even debatable.
> 
> I'm not putting Jericho down. He is what he is.


See my signature.

Jericho is a known name, not just in the wrestling world, but in mainstream life.

Punk is not. Punks popularity outside wrestling is zero, people like yourself think he is some major star, he is not.

Punk has done nothing so far to show he is anywhere near the major player you make him out to be. Getting good crowd reactions does not mean you are a major star my friend.

I like Punk, but his marks are the most deluded people on this board. Its like Christian marks+Jericho marks+Edge Marks+Ryder marks x 1000, and it = bullshit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The segment accomplished everything it needed to do without a word spoken. You mad that he didn't say anything? You frustrated that he kept pandering forever? You bored and annoyed that he didn't entertaining you like Jericho should?

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> fpalm I know I'm not going to forgive myself for debating with a Jericho fan, because they are the most hard headed bunch.


Should've listened to myself.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Ninjafish said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jericho's fireworks*

I liked the pyro. Also, loved that there wasn't any countdown since that would have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> fpalm I know I'm not going to forgive myself for debating with a Jericho fan, because they are the most hard headed bunch. I mark for both guys, but I'm not dumb enough to see that Jericho is not on the same level as Punk. What did Jericho putting over Evan Bourne and Heath fucking Slater do for them? Sure, Jericho was popular in an era where just about every single wrestler was popular. But I'm talking about now. Punk is one of the only three stars the WWE has. Jericho has reached a point in his career where he's not exactly that relevant. People saying he's in a league with Triple H are fucking kidding themselves. He's not that great. Right now, Punk is a bigger star than Jericho. It's not even debatable.
> 
> I'm not putting Jericho down. He is what he is.



Dont bother with it. Jericho marks will never see the truth. Jericho as much as an IWC darling he is, was never a big star to the casual fans. 


Punk, at this point, is far above Jericho. Punk is a consistent main eventer, Jericho was a upper mid carder most of his career. I Dont see how this feud is going to help punk at all, especially after his feuds with the likes Cena & HHH, who happen to be two of biggest stars in the WWE. 


After Punk-Cena & Punk-HHH, Punk-jericho is a step backward for punk. Infact Jericho is lucky he gets to main event WM thanks to punk. 


and Lol @ the idiot who said Jericho is on par with HHH. Fucking deluded marks man.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Rock316AE said:


> Punk is not big/good/talented enough to feud with Jericho, hopefully Jericho came back for a feud with a real star like Taker. Punk is not going to be the top star, look at his MSG accident, you think this guy is marketable? a guy who looks like a homeless drug addict and apparently, doesn't even takes a shower? get over it.


This.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

I will take out a loan just to get one of those freaking awesome jackets with lights. I love how Jericho is the unashamed king of cheese when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## 2K JAY

*How did Jericho "troll" us?*

Trolling would be Brodus Clay coming out in Jericho's sparkly jacket doing the Y2J pose. 

We all wanted it to be Jericho. I don't see how Jericho "trolled" us like so many people are saying. I for one hope Jericho stays as a face. I always prefered Jericho as a face... his character is better, his moveset is better and the tights are a much better look for him so hopefully they come back aswell.

I just wish he said something.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Sure as hell will be a hell of a lot more entertaining than Punk feuding with the likes of Del Rio and Miz week in week out.

I think having a feud with Jericho and eventually coming out on top in that feud will help Punk's credibility a bit. Perhaps not as much as Punk winning a feud with say Taker or HHH but still will help.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

He trolled us because he came back as if he were a face but it appears as if he's still a heel. I saw it coming from a mile away, the way he kept running in and out. The audience took too long to boo him.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> fpalm I know I'm not going to forgive myself for debating with a Jericho fan, because they are the most hard headed bunch. I mark for both guys, but I'm not dumb enough to see that Jericho is not on the same level as Punk. What did Jericho putting over Evan Bourne and Heath fucking Slater do for them? Sure, Jericho was popular in an era where just about every single wrestler was popular. But I'm talking about now. Punk is one of the only three stars the WWE has. Jericho has reached a point in his career where he's not exactly that relevant. People saying he's in a league with Triple H are fucking kidding themselves. He's not that great. Right now, Punk is a bigger star than Jericho. It's not even debatable.
> 
> I'm not putting Jericho down. He is what he is.


I do agree with this and I am a BIG fan of both Punk and Jericho. Like I said earlier though looking at the options Jericho is the for a high profile fued to put Punk over at WM28. A proper fued with HHH or a clean win in a fued with Cena (or a match with Stone Cold) would be the only better options but We are getting Cena/Rock and (i beleive) Taker/HHH already.


----------



## Bullydully

Kingpin said:


> I can't believe people are still speculating who she is. Don't you get it? There IS no she. There WAS no hidden meaning in those videos. Jericho did it to wind us up. He knew we'd overanalyse it and expect something completely different so that when he finally return, we'd all be worked up because we thought we had it all figured out.


Wrong. Here’s something *WWE * posted after RAW.



> Still, there are plenty of questions left unanswered between the videos and Jericho’s shocking appearance on Raw SuperShow. For example, the fourth video refers to a mysterious “she.” According to the clip, “she” holds the answers to the return of Chris Jericho, and that when he calls her, he will begin to reclaim what is rightfully his.


Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## alliance

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

Jericho WAS trolling....

than it got BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING

only hardcore jericho fans will say dumb things like "troll" etc, it was so damn stupid and pointless, NOT the reaction i was hoping to feel from his return

but if hes a bad guy than thats a good thing


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

Arrived.
Sparkled.
Smiled.
Left without saying a word.

He basically turned heel without saying a single word.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I would like to see Jericho and Punk feud but not for WM 28.. I think Heel Triple H vs Punk and heel Jericho vs undertaker would be best for WM 28.


----------



## Smash

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

Huge sticky on this already.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Romanista said:


> :lmao I can't stop laughing at CM Punk smarks. I bet they actually think CM Punk is the best in the world while Hiroshi Tanahashi peeing on his head.





Smarks are ridiculous but CM Punk's haters are sounding straight stupid too...


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

The jacket, the smiling, the pandering to the fans, he gave people the idea Y2J was back. Obviously, after 10 minutes after standing in the ring, running around ringside area and more pandering, it's evident that wasn't the case.


----------



## Your_Solution

I dont care at all about the segment itself, all that matters is Jericho is back. In an era where talent is really sparse right now having a guy like him around is great news. We might see Rock-Cena and Punk-Jericho on the same card and people still bitch anyways


----------



## Underscore

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

I loved loved LOVED that return. It was damn near perfect and I cannot wait for next week...

The only change I would've made: when the crowd was relatively quiet as he looked back at them one last time from the top of the ramp (and you started to hear some boos) I think he should've tried to get them to cheer one more time.

Also: his vest was killer!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I hope we get Undertaker vs Jericho than punk vs Jericho


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

What Punk fanboys don't understand is that Punk is in his position by default, just because this is the worst roster of all time. Jericho was the first undisputed champion when the roster was the best in wrestling history, not only that, Jericho was the second biggest and popular babyface for half of 2000 while Punk is in filler feuds even in this terrible roster and wasn't even relevant until July, Jericho was more over, Jericho sold more merchandise(in 2000 alone>Punk's whole career, he was only behind Rock for most of the year), Jericho is a bigger ratings draw(lol who's not?), Jericho obviously looks better than a freak who doesn't even takes a shower, Jericho has much more great matches in his "resume", Jericho is better on mic and doesn't need breaking kayfabe to be relevant, Jericho is a bigger name in and out of the wrestling business, Jericho is more charismatic etc, what else you got? sad comparison, Jericho loves competition...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

I don't think he'd of run around for as long as he did if the crowd started booing sooner


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



zkorejo said:


> I would like to see Jericho and Punk feud but not for WM 28.. I think Heel Triple H vs Punk and heel Jericho vs undertaker would be best for WM 28.


Awesome idea. But they would need to do a good job of portraying Jericho as a legit threat to the streak. Also I fear too much time has lapsed for Punk v HHH to get back on track again.

I really dont want to see Taker v HHH again, even with HBK as ref.


----------



## YoYoYo Yo

*Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

The two biggest IWC darlings

Are also the two biggest IWC haters...


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



zkorejo said:


> I would like to see Jericho and Punk feud but not for WM 28.. I think Heel Triple H vs Punk and heel Jericho vs undertaker would be best for WM 28.


agree this is what should happen


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

Don't blame them. We're a bunch of twats. Fuck us all.


----------



## Mike Hauncho

*Re: How did Jericho "troll" us?*

In before lock.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Jericho has more mainstream appeal than any wrestler other than the Rock. 20 million+ people know who Jericho is from Dancing with the Stars. 

IT may not make Punk a more credible wrestler but it will certainly increase his broad appeal.


----------



## Underscore

Adramelech said:


> Seriously one of the greatest returns ever. Jericho understands wrestling on a meta-level so far beyond most guys in the business that it's laughable. He managed to find a way to turn the babyface return pop completely in on itself and hit on something that legitimately pisses off the entire audience, from gullible marks to jaded fans, at the same time.
> 
> The whole thing was just brilliant. Reading and hearing all of the angry feedback and responses to it today is tremendously entertaining and demonstrates just how effective it really was.


Dude, I totally agree with you. That return was absolutely brilliant, I loved it.

The only thing: when he was at the top of the ramp and looked back at the crowd one last time, and the crowd was relatively silent (and you started to hear some boos) don't you think he should've tried to get the crowd to cheer one last time?


----------



## Lastier

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

3/10

Next time try a bit harder with your trolling.


----------



## Underscore

Oh Lymping Hero! said:


> I will take out a loan just to get one of those freaking awesome jackets with lights. I love how Jericho is the unashamed king of cheese when it comes to stuff like that.


The outfit was killer.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

Wait Jericho and Punk mentioned ME by NAME? and said they HATE me?...OMG I am famous, WOO HOO.

Arrive, Troll, Leave.


----------



## adri17

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

A series of victories over HHH would've made CM Punk THE guy in the company, but of course that couldn't happen (a Kliq feud was waaaaay more important) so now we have Jericho, who's not as big of a star as HHH but he's up there with the best ones.

At least we know the feud will be great, no one will be buried in the process and the right guy will walk out victorious.


----------



## D17

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

I find the ol' Punk situation interesting. He himself is a smark and panders nonstop to the IWC and smarks and tries to be cool towards, despite having an apparent dislike for them. He sould like them, they are his primary fanbase afterall.


----------



## NoisyCricket

I say this as someone who's been a Jericho fan for sometime, but in regards to the current poll question, I really want to see where the impending storyline goes before deciding if I'm more for Jericho or Punk winning. While I have always been appreciative of his in-ring abilities, CM Punk's character had not been my cup of tea until these last couple of weeks with him squaring off against Laryngitis. Through that, it's about time, but Punk has grown on me, and not just because I want to see the 'interim GM' get what's (hopefully) coming to him. Though, to be honest, I may end up sticking with not minding who wins...really wish there was a third 'indifferent' option. I simply dig Jericho too much to completely pull against the guy and cannot wait to see what happens with he and Punk. 

Also, I LOVED Jericho's return last night...absolute proof of his being THE king of the mind games aspect of wrestling. It's one thing to screw around with one or two or three opponents' heads, but it's something else when it is done to millions upon millions of people, your marks or not.


----------



## 2K JAY

He didn't turn heel though.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I think with Punk as the star power in feuding with Miz and Del Rio, I personally enjoyed that feud.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

I don’t blame them, everyone here (myself included) are a bunch of whiny pricks who think they know everything about the wrestling business and act like our opinions are facts when in reality we don’t know jack shit.


----------



## YoYoYo Yo

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*



A-C-P said:


> Wait Jericho and Punk mentioned ME by NAME? and said they HATE me?...OMG I am famous, WOO HOO.
> 
> Arrive, Troll, Leave.


That joke would've been funny if the thread title was: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the *You*?

Try harder


----------



## Aficionado

I wonder if he goes back to the suits and the advanced vocabulary, or does he have something new up his sleeve?


----------



## Kennt 160711

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Who is bigger than Y2J Chris Jericho currently in the WWE? Hardly anyone.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

When you people say star do you mean within the wrestling industry? Because you do know that all the lil jimmies mommies are going to orgasm and love seeing Jericho. You know the ones that just take their kids to see Cena and don't give two flying fucks about anything else. They'll care about Jericho from his DwtS days. 

The only person to ever have more mainstream/worldwide success outside of wrestling is the Rock. Jericho killed on the biggest reality show of the past like 8 years and is well known to the general public. My damn mom knows who he is. Punk will be better just by association.

Headliner posted a column about getting the casuals involved. This will certainly help.


----------



## YoYoYo Yo

Crappy return

Might have been really "clever"

Boring to watch though


----------



## Thee Brain

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Rock316AE said:


> What Punk fanboys don't understand is that Punk is in his position by default, just because this is the worst roster of all time. Jericho was the first undisputed champion when the roster was the best in wrestling history, not only that, Jericho was the second biggest and popular babyface for half of 2000 while Punk is in filler feuds even in this terrible roster and wasn't even relevant until July, Jericho was more over, Jericho sold more merchandise(in 2000 alone>Punk's whole career, he was only behind Rock for most of the year), Jericho is a bigger ratings draw(lol who's not?), Jericho obviously looks better than a freak who doesn't even takes a shower, Jericho has much more great matches in his "resume", Jericho is better on mic and doesn't need breaking kayfabe to be relevant, Jericho is a bigger name in and out of the wrestling business, Jericho is more charismatic etc, what else you got? sad comparison, Jericho loves competition...


Usually, I disagree with you, but this post of yours is 100% correct.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Rock316AE said:


> What Punk fanboys don't understand is that Punk is in his position by default, just because this is the worst roster of all time. Jericho was the first undisputed champion when the roster was the best in wrestling history, not only that, Jericho was the second biggest and popular babyface for half of 2000 while Punk is in filler feuds even in this terrible roster and wasn't even relevant until July, Jericho was more over, Jericho sold more merchandise(in 2000 alone>Punk's whole career, he was only behind Rock for most of the year), Jericho is a bigger ratings draw(lol who's not?), Jericho obviously looks better than a freak who doesn't even takes a shower, Jericho has much more great matches in his "resume", Jericho is better on mic and doesn't need breaking kayfabe to be relevant, Jericho is a bigger name in and out of the wrestling business, Jericho is more charismatic etc, what else you got? sad comparison, Jericho loves competition...



Why the fuck would you compare Jericho in the attitude era to CM punk now? 

by that standards Kane is a bigger star than Punk, hell Big show main evented Wrestlemania 2000, that doesnt mean Show is bigger star than punk right now. 

Comparing attitude era to RAW now is completely idiotic. Rock drew 8.4 but his return in 2011 only did a 3.7, not to mention Survivor Series buyrate.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I think with Punk as the star power in feuding with Miz and Del Rio, I personally enjoyed that feud.


Wasnt saying it was a bad feud, just if you gave me a choice between seeing Punk v Jericho or Punk v Del Rio/Miz on a regular basis, well I know what my answer would be. 

To give Punk some credibility though, I think Jericho would need to get the upper hand in the early part of the feud but eventually have Punk come out on top.


----------



## Stone Hot

I hope its Undertaker vs Jericho instead of Punk vs Jericho


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I don't know why it's so difficult for fans to realize this, *but arguing over "who's a draw" is laughably futile because everyone simple skews the criteria for their arguments to purposely exclude wrestlers that they don't like and then present "proof" that favors who their marking out for. *

And everyone does this. 
Rocky marks, Punk marks, Jericho marks--everybody.
And since everyone has a somewhat valid argument that's not perfect, it turns into a bitchfest that ultimately goes nowhere.

If you want to go by live crowd reactions (which is always hit-or-miss in the PG era), the audience obviously cares about both Jericho and Punk. 
For all the "Punk can't draw" talk around here, he's one of the few performers who usually gets a good pop nowadays, and Jericho willed the crowd into loving and hating him last night without saying a word.
But as I said before, to the people who want to discredit Jericho and Punk, these things 
don't matter.

So how about looking at a potential Jericho/Punk this way--for entertainment value (shocking, right?).

I think it's a rather easy argument that Jericho is a better heel option to feud with Punk on a grander stage than ADR, the Miz or ever Ziggler right now.
While Jericho isn't the Rock or Austin, don't underestimate the how much the casual audience buys his as a legit big time heel. 

He and Shawn Michaels practically carried Raw on their backs when he turned a few years ago. And when Raw was going through it's terrible "guest host" phase, Jericho was one of the few reasons to tune in because at least you knew his interactions with whoever they brought in wouldn't suck.

The IWC might like Jericho because of his background and his history, but when he came back last time, he establishes himself to the younger fans as mean and condescending in a genuinely unironic way. 

He isn't going to start liking the fans if they like him--he hates everybody--which is a good character to juxtapose with Punk since he's the "voice of the voiceless".

And whenever he's working a heel, Jericho is usually a top tier worker in the company. He can work a program anywhere on the card. You know he can cut a promo with anyone and you know he can get crowd reactions if he feels like it. Having all of these factors is something all the other heels on Raw have been lacking lately, so why not try it out and see what happens?

Will Jericho coming back and jumping into the top heel spot kinda show up the younger heels right now. You could argue that, but at the same time, if the writing is smart enough to still grow those characters on lesser feuds, or even use them in some tangential way in a Punk/Jericho feud, then they won't go to waste.

Basically a Jericho/Punk angle done right would be awesome, especially if Punk and Jericho are given a lot of influence in how it's written. But of them are entertaining enough to make a future ppv match interesting and worrying about whether their "big enough" for people to care sounds kinda dense.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Punk/Jericho is a huge deal for Punk and Jericho can give him the best match of his WWE career. I figure there will be doubters, but after Mania that will definitely change after they steal the show.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



adri17 said:


> A series of victories over HHH would've made CM Punk THE guy in the company, but of course that couldn't happen (a Kliq feud was waaaaay more important) so now we have Jericho, who's not as big of a star as HHH but he's up there with the best ones.
> 
> At least we know the feud will be great, no one will be buried in the process and the right guy will walk out victorious.



Im gunna go ahead and presume you mean Jericho


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

You mad? I'd hate us too if I were a wrestler. I hate us even though I'm not.


----------



## Pop Tatari

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

iwc are cunts don't blame Jericho and punk.


----------



## doctorj89

*Jericho's Gimmick*

I hate to add to the inundations of Jericho threads, but I was watching "Breaking the Code: Behind the Walls of Jericho" before Raw, last night, and he said something interesting. He talked about how he changes his gimmicks when the old one is becoming stale, or is just not connecting; his most recent example being when he evolved his persona from Y2J to his suit-wearing, verbose, egotistical "Best in the world at what I do" character.

So my question is Do you think he's going to come out next week with a the new gimmick? If so, what gimmick might he bring? If not, does that mean we get Best in the world at what he does vs. Best in the world, at WM?

The only thing that comes off the top of my head is a frustrated veteran-type. He's in his 40s now, the twilight of his career, and doesn't feel appreciated for his accomplishments (Rocky's headlining WM against Cena, but who beat the Rock and Austin in the same night to unify the WWE and WCW belts and become the first Undisputed Champion? Who's held the IC strap one hundred and fifty six times? Shit like that ...) Talk to and treat the younger talent like they're all idiots and not worthy to fight in the same ring as him, work more stiffly in general (I'm imagining Chris Benoit style intensity ... Obviously I mean in-ring ), and have a healthy number of CLEAN heel victories (NOT the typical coward/shifty heel character who wins matches by dq or runs off when confronted). As WM nears, he gets more and more of a complex with the Rock's exposure and headlining, and is determined to challenge Punk for the WWE title and put on the best match in WM history, putting Rock/Cena to shame.

This isn't necessarily what I think should happen. Just an idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Punk/Jericho is a huge deal for Punk and Jericho can give him the best match of his WWE career. I figure there will be doubters, but after Mania that will definitely change after they steal the show.


Match quality will be great no doubt but Punk wont be elevated, thats the whole point of the thread.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: Does it Bother You that Jericho & Punk HATE the IWC?*

I hate all of you


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

Well I'm not expecting a Austin/Hart moment, but it can't hurt him. He needs more good competition and so far Ziggler is really the only one who has given it to him. A champ is only as good as his opponents, and Jericho is a great one.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

The Match dosn't need to "draw" Cena/Rock will do enought


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*

I think Jericho is more popular than Edge when it comes down to it. 

Jericho was on his way to winning the world title when Edge was still in Tag Team wrestling.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*



doctorj89 said:


> I hate to add to the inundations of Jericho threads, but I was watching "Breaking the Code: Behind the Walls of Jericho" before Raw, last night, and he said something interesting. He talked about how he changes his gimmicks when the old one is becoming stale, or is just not connecting; his most recent example being when he evolved his persona from Y2J to his suit-wearing, verbose, egotistical "Best in the world at what I do" character.
> 
> So my question is Do you think he's going to come out next week with a the new gimmick? If so, what gimmick might he bring? If not, does that mean we get Best in the world at what he does vs. Best in the world, at WM?
> 
> The only thing that comes off the top of my head is a frustrated veteran-type. He's in his 40s now, the twilight of his career, and doesn't feel appreciated for his accomplishments (Rocky's headlining WM against Cena, but who beat the Rock and Austin in the same night to unify the WWE and WCW belts and become the first Undisputed Champion? Who's held the IC strap one hundred and fifty six times? Shit like that ...) Talk to and treat the younger talent like they're all idiots and not worthy to fight in the same ring as him, work more stiffly in general (I'm imagining Chris Benoit style intensity ... Obviously I mean in-ring ), and have a healthy number of CLEAN heel victories (NOT the typical coward/shifty heel character who wins matches by dq or runs off when confronted). As WM nears, he gets more and more of a complex with the Rock's exposure and headlining, and is determined to challenge Punk for the WWE title and put on the best match in WM history, putting Rock/Cena to shame.
> 
> This isn't necessarily what I think should happen. Just an idea.
> 
> Thoughts?


Someone in the itbegins thread posted a review of his return now and there was some quotes from Jericho himself. He said earlier that this suit best in the world gimmick got stale as you say. I think it will be somewhat alike, but alot darker.


----------



## YoYoYo Yo

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Kennt 160711 said:


> Who is bigger than Y2J Chris Jericho currently in the WWE? Hardly anyone.


Cena
Punk
Orton
Miz
Kane
Big Show



Jericho isn't much bigger if at all then those guys.

Guys like Jericho don't just get to come back and pick up where they left off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Ok here's my theory on why jericho didn't say anything during his "promo"

Since we are thinking jericho is going to feud with punk over the title I think Jericho was mocking CM Punk's actions ever since becoming the wwe champ. Punk is pandering to the fans now, walking through the crowd with the title, doing what the fans want him to do.

Punk back during the "summer of punk" was the rebel, the outlaw, the loner who did what he wanted to do and didn't care what the fans thought. MITB-Summerslam Punk. He wanted to change the wwe, make it fun again.

Punk has changed and jericho in my opinion was mocking punk during this. Jericho pandered to the crowd, even did as punk did when he first returned by going to the side of the beginning of the entrance stage/ramp and looking/pandering to the crowd.

Jericho still believes he is the true best in the world and is here to take back what is rightfully his in his opinion. He mocked punk's change in character by using the ayatollah of rock and rolla clothing, the constant smiling, acting like a generic babyface.

He metaphorically became cm punk, punk smiles and looks to the crowd now while the champion, when he was indifferent to the fans and lived by his own rules during his tweener period. Jericho mocks the change in cm punk, using jericho's past to compare to punk's present character.

And the dropping of the mic near the end of the promo while keeping the constant smile is the pipe bomb, that is a CRUCIAL part of the promo imo.

Punk saying he is the best in the world is a slap in the face to jericho, and now he's here to destroy punk and take his title. Therein lies the end begins, the end has begun for punk, the end of him calling himself the best in the world because the true BITW has returned.

Jericho told a story through his actions, he didn't have to use words.....

I personally think when you look at it multiple times it was extremely well done by jericho


----------



## ratboyyy

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*

End of the world gimmick!! He 'controlled' the crowd then left them 'prophetless'!! They r not going to forget about the it begins vids


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



YoYoYo Yo said:


> Cena
> Punk
> Orton
> *Miz
> Kane
> Big Show*


No Y2J is a bigger star than those three.

Orton is on par with Jericho.


----------



## kokepepsi

You all forgetting that ADR got injured.
They probably had some angle booked with ADR that got fucked up so they did this bullshit as a last resort


----------



## METTY

Jericho was added to the RAW roster page on WWE.com


----------



## kokepepsi

METTY said:


> Jericho was added to the RAW roster page on WWE.com


from f4wonline



> Chris Jericho will be working full-time on the road on the WWE schedule starting this coming weekend. He is booked Saturday night in Tyler, TX as well as on the Raw brand tour in California the following week and regularly on Raw from that point forward.


----------



## NJ88

I'm glad he's back.

But I pretty much hated the return. I understand that it was obviously meant to be like that, and I understand what they were tryting to do with the return. Jericho getting people to cheer so much and pandering to the crowd so much they begin to boo, he's come back as a heel (but in disguise?). The point of the return was that it was meant to frustrate those who wanted to see him back. It worked but it doesnt mean it was good.

I thought it was lackluster, it left me feeling disapointed and it was probably one of the most bland returns in the past couple of years. However I love Jericho as a performer, and the return angle will obviously lead to something more, something which I'm sure will be pretty great, so I'm fine with it. Still wish I hadnt stayed up to watch that though.


----------



## DoubleO_88

Still think that promo wasn't a troll? Lololololol


----------



## adri17

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



Bl0ndie said:


> Im gunna go ahead and presume you mean Jericho


Of course! The 33 year old WWE champion who still have 10 years in this business NEEDS to job to the 41 year old already-a-legend who takes half the year to go play with his band 

That'll surely help the business more than elevating a guy that they are pushing...


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



adri17 said:


> Of course! The 33 year old WWE champion who still have 10 years in this business NEEDS to job to the 41 year old already-a-legend who takes half the year to go play with his band
> 
> That'll surely help the business more than elevating a guy that they are pushing...


Yup fuck it Punk can win it another time, when was the last time we saw Jericho with the WWE title? A last run would be awesome since he's full time now Punk can win it back off him maybe.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

DoubleO_88 said:


> Still think that promo wasn't a troll? Lololololol


HAHA that is awesome! 0:22 onwards nearly made me spit out my drink!


----------



## Funaki7

I don't see why he deserves the massive return. I get how big he is, expecially to the IWC, but wasen't he in WWE like a year ago? The last I remember, he was getting bullied by Wade Barrett, on NXT, wearing a suit and got beat by Jack Swagger and never got him back. I think for such a massive impact, he should have gave it a few more years so we REALLY didnt remember who it could be.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



adri17 said:


> Of course! The 33 year old WWE champion who still have 10 years in this business NEEDS to job to the 41 year old already-a-legend who takes half the year to go play with his band
> 
> That'll surely help the business more than elevating a guy that they are pushing...


the "business" is beyond helping


----------



## GR Choke

Y2J > Whole roster


----------



## AG541

Funaki7 said:


> I don't see why he deserves the massive return. I get how big he is, expecially to the IWC, but wasen't he in WWE like a year ago? The last I remember, he was getting bullied by Wade Barrett, on NXT, wearing a suit and got beat by Jack Swagger and never got him back. I think for such a massive impact, he should have gave it a few more years so we REALLY didnt remember who it could be.


Last we saw him he was flipping out and going anal about the mysterious gm, and swore he would find who it was and stop them Mostly because he felt they were treating him unfairly. Oh yeah, and he dropped a feud to Evan.


----------



## ashley678

im guessing he is keeping character cos he isnt posting anything wwe related on his twitter


----------



## krai999

*Mocking of Jericho's return*






YEAAAAHHHHHH!!!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

lol.. losers.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

Was I suppose to find that funny? All they got out of doing that was make a fool of themselves.


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Tedious

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

I watched 12 seconds and decided I hated them all


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

Having read the other replies to this thread I am going to not watch the video and instead go take a poop.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

Watched the first 30 seconds and decided it was garbage...Who are those 3 clowns anyway? Yep That's what i Thought Y2J FTW!


----------



## LarryCoon

GR Choke said:


> Y2J > Whole roster


Umm nope.


----------



## drunkinminer

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Watched the first 30 seconds and decided it was garbage...Who are those 3 clowns anyway? Yep That's what i Thought Y2J FTW!


I'm bet the OP is the guy in the middle.


----------



## Dark Storm

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*



NightmareInc. said:


> Having read the other replies to this thread I am going to not watch the video and instead go take a poop.


This post is probably more interesting than that vid that I won't be gracing with a click.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

Was funny for a few seconds, then it just got old. I still think Jericho's return was genius for what it didn't say outright. You either get it or you don't.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*



NightmareInc. said:


> Having read the other replies to this thread I am going to not watch the video and instead go take a poop.


Same here, I'm gonna smoke a bowl. They're so dorky looking from the screen-cap you can tell they all haven't had pussy since pussy had them. :lmao


----------



## mr bigglesworth

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

Wow, what a waste of webspace.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Josh Parry

*Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

It's a long read, but hang in there, it's good stuff.



> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_56537.shtml
> 
> *KELLER'S BLOG: Chris Jericho - Now that was funny (and I'm assuming it was supposed to be) *
> 
> That was funny. Chris Jericho made a memorable return to Raw tonight in Memphis, spoofing babyfaces who milk the crowd for cheers with various tricks and techniques. His obnoxiously sustained wide smile for what seemed like ten minutes straight was hilarious. Eventually some in the crowd seemed to catch on and started to boo him.
> 
> His two laps around ringside slapping hands like Eugene... His pausing in silence and acting like the crowd was blowing the roof off the place for him was classic.... His repeated attempts to get everyone to cheer him and chant for him over and over while never moving to the next phase where, you know, you're expected to speak, was brilliant.
> 
> The light-up jacket, the sprayed on abs and botox (okay, the abs were real), the pearly white teeth, the perfectly groomed hair, everything added up to Jericho giving at least the first hint of his makeover, so to speak.
> 
> He has said if he ever returned to WWE, he'd want to do something entirely different in order to stay engaged. This was a fun start, and because he didn't show all of his cards up front, it gives us something to talk about all week.
> 
> I'm assuming he'll be the WrestleMania opponent for C.M. Punk and fight over the title "Best in the World." I'm assuming Jericho and Punk will bring out of each other some of their best mic work to date. And when the bell rings, with the type of shape Jericho appeared to be in and given his track record, I think we'll have a match of the year contender.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how they get from tonight's Point A to WrestleMania 28's Point Z. I'm curious how Jericho turns on the fans and what his speech (guilt trip?) turns out to be when he finally speaks.
> 
> Hats off to Jericho for essentially spoofing his original Y2J return with the sparkly jacket and pearly white smile. It shows a self-deprecation and self-awareness that he can use to talk about who he once was and why he is no longer that person (and why he is thankful he has seen the light).
> 
> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_56565.shtml
> 
> *KELLER BLOG: Was Chris Jericho boring last night? The pros and cons of being too clever *
> 
> PWTorch VIP member Efren sent this question for today's PWTorch Livecast. I'll address it here on PWTorch below and also, I'm sure, later on the PWTorch Livecast. He wrote:
> 
> "Laying the ground work for Jericho's heel run is fine, but what other route could they had gone last night? One word I can use for part of his segment was this: bored. That should never be an option on TV! Changing the channel after x number of minutes also occurred...am I in the minority?"
> 
> We'll see if you're in the minority, Efren, but I think so. I think everyone was waiting for something to happen. Who could turn out during that and not see how it ended?
> 
> I understand some people were frustrated because they felt for all of that build up there should be a payoff. But I think this is in part a reflection on a misnomer, forwarded by pro wrestling promoters in recent years, that their primary job is to entertain fans and give them what they want. It's not.
> 
> The job of pro wrestling promoters and wrestlers is to create compelling television that hooks them into watching again and wanting to see a babyface get revenge or show up a cocky heel. If pro wrestling promoters always gave fans everything they wanted, Dolph Ziggler wouldn't have won by countout last night and John Cena would always (I mean, never) have been WWE Champion.
> 
> What Jericho did last night was stage one of a character change for him. His goal was to frustrate his fans, leaving them scratching their heads going, "What was that?!" It's part of a voyage he plans to take WWE viewers on as he defines his new character and makes you want to pay money to see a babyface whom fans like and identify with beat him up (presumably C.M. Punk).
> 
> That's pro wrestling promoting. It's not about giving everyone ice cream cones and balloons. It's about creating a strong emotional reaction.
> 
> If you were bored during the ten minutes Jericho spoof love-fest, that's part of the frustration Jericho was trying to create. I couldn't take my eyes off of it, even if it was monotonous.
> 
> Remember, this is a bit of a throwback to Jericho's career-defining promo on Nitro where he monotonously listed the 1,004 holds he knew. They cut to a break, and when they came back he was still listing them. He was going for the same thing last night as he did back then. Drive people nuts so he could get heel heat and draw money against a babyface.
> 
> [Read my original WCW Nitro report on that very Jericho promo here: KELLER'S 3/30/98 REPORT (http://tinyurl.com/KellerNitro98)]
> 
> Back when wrestler's felt their pay was tied directly to the gate at the arena, wrestlers were much more into these fundamental basics of drawing heel heat. That's what draws money on a large scale. Not highspots. Not wink-wink pandering to the Internet fans. Not soap opera storylines about who has power in the front office. Not comedy routines like R-Truth last night that felt like an audition for him to host "Blue's Clues" for four year olds. Not plugs for Twitter or shout-outs to Facebook followers. Not even funny one-liners about Fruity Pebbles. That's all background noise to fill time, with various levels of merit, that should at best enhance and at the very least stay out of the way of what draws...
> 
> What draws is fans despising a heel and paying to see a hero they identify with beat the crap out of him. That's what Jericho was going for. If a few people got bored, that's a price worth paying, I'd argue.


Gotta admit, i was totally down on the Jericho return segment being anticlimactic before I read these. I'm actually pretty convinced this is a genius plan for Jericho's heel turn. At the time, I was just upset because all I saw on the surface was a happy-go-lucky face in Jericho who came out to smile, be with fans, and say nothing, leaving a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Neroren

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

look at the creepy dude in the middle


----------



## Starbuck

The only bad thing about that video is the fact that he _is_ actually trolling and not staying in line with all the it begins promos. Hopefully that doesn't keep up or all this hype will have been for nothing.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Yup, I read it already and it was very good commentary. 

Anyone disappointed and frustrated with Y2J should read this.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*



Tedious said:


> I watched 12 seconds and decided I hated them all


WWE should sign them up then. Mega heel potential there haha.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Good read.

I have high hopes with what they'll do with him and I can't wait until he cuts some promos because Jericho generally doesn't settle for less than great.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

I knew something was up, when he finally took the mic , looked out at the audience and gave that smug little smirk and simply dropped it.


----------



## skolpo

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Not much different from what everyone was saying yesterday.


----------



## alliance

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

that was *almost* as boring as Jerichos return...


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

On top of this, I can almost guarantee that everybody who complained will be back again next week to get their much-wanted follow up, so either way you look at the segment in regards to entertainment value, it's drawing!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

What's with the Amish dude in the middle? I thought they weren't allowed to use technology.


----------



## starship.paint

Starbuck said:


> The only bad thing about that video is the fact that he _is_ actually trolling and not staying in line with all the it begins promos. Hopefully that doesn't keep up or all this hype will have been for nothing.


I'm quite sure that when Jericho reveals his darker character (he did say he wanted to return with something different) then all will be explained. I support the manner of his return but if the videos will never be explained I would get quite pissed indeed.


----------



## GR Choke

LarryCoon said:


> Umm nope.


whos better than Y2J?


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

The promo work between both CM Punk and Chris Jericho will be just one of the reasons this feud will be AWESOME.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

We're just going around in circles now.


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*



Chicago Warrior said:


> The promo work between both CM Punk and Chris Jericho will be just one of the reasons this feud will be AWESOME.


And then THE MATCH?! :shocked:

So pumped for this.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

If you thought Jericho was a face, clearly you haven't looked at his Twitter. Since when does faces belittle their followers, call them stupid?

Further, all we know now is that Jericho is back. There's still whatever is linked to the videos (whether real or just hoaxes) and lots of other tidbits to ponder over. 

Jericho is brilliant and Wade Keller is a fucking tool.


----------



## Demoslasher

GR Choke said:


> whos better than Y2J?


Hornswaggle...Love that little dude


----------



## RandomRage

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Hey, dont talk about hitting stuff on the head around Keller. He will flip the hell out over it.


----------



## WooWooKidd

*Re: Mocking of Jericho's return*

I don't get it... Is this meant to be a joke?


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Most interesting thing to happen on Raw in a looooong long time. Shame he has to come back to such a shit product.


----------



## GR Choke

^ you're his only fan


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*



RandomRage said:


> Hey, dont talk about hitting stuff on the head around Keller. He will flip the hell out over it.


LMFAO. I know what you're saying man.


----------



## Big Wiggle

Most interesting thing to happen on Raw in a looooong long time. Shame he has to come back to such a shit product.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Could not disagree with him anymore.

Nobody pays money to not be entertained. Not to mention that it's almost impossible to be a pure heel. Just look at the board right now. Most people loved what he did. He can full out troll on everyone, and the IWC is still going to worship the ground he walks on. Casuals will turn this sh*t off because it's not entertaining at any level.

He didn't receive boos until the very end, and it wasn't a large amount by any stretch. He'll do it next week and yeah the boos will grow but so will the amount of people who love the trolling that he's doing. 

Punk's a generic face, Jericho is a heel with an unused gimmick. He's going to outshine Punk.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

personally i wish jericho just go away.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Wade keller is generally a moron.

Nothing wrong with the article though.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Never looked at it like that. Either way, I'm awaiting Punk/Jericho. I will buy EVERY PPV they meet at if, no, when this feud happens. I can only pray to God Punk/Jericho happens at WM28. Maybe the Punk/Laurinitas tension builds, Laurinitas costs Punk a match, things get heated, etc etc. Jericho/Punk NEEDS to happen or I'm going to put my head through a wall.

Punk/Jericho - WM28 - MAKE IT HAPPEN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

DB is champ, and on the SD roster, and Punk is champ and on the Raw roster, so I was thinking that might give a bit of good reason for Christian and Jericho to partner up against these 2 individuals. Plus, I just saw that Jericho has been added back to the roster list, and he isn't smiling in the pic XD.

Thoughts?


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*



Scorpion said:


> Never looked at it like that. Either way, I'm awaiting Punk/Jericho. I will buy EVERY PPV they meet at if, no, when this feud happens. I can only pray to God Punk/Jericho happens at WM28. Maybe the Punk/Laurinitas tension builds, Laurinitas costs Punk a match, things get heated, etc etc. Jericho/Punk NEEDS to happen or I'm going to put my head through a wall.
> 
> Punk/Jericho - WM28 - MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Couldn't agree with you more. RTWM can't begin soon enough.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Would be cool, plus at Wrestlemania it would be CM Punk vs Chris Jericho and Christian vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

All the "No Draws" teaming up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Would be cool, plus at Wrestlemania it would be CM Punk vs Chris Jericho and Christian vs Daniel Bryan.


The final stand for the older talent, is how I see it, and a nice send off, then we breed the new talent once and for all.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

*Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Not sure if posted, but heres the link. Lol @ the jacket part.

http://vids.wwe.com/14480/wwecom-exclusive-a-smiling-chris


----------



## Tater

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

EPIC WIN when he stops and turns on the jacket. :lmao


----------



## Notrealz

*I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Must have demanded that he and punk be the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE title. 

This means three things - 

1. Punk-Jericho WM Program is confirmed and will be for the WWE Title.
2. Rock-Cena will be like Rock-Hogan WM 18.
3. Punk-Jericho for WWE Title will be the main event & Close the show.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Source?


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

It won't close the show. #run?


----------



## English Dragon

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Haha.

There is no way Cena/Rock wont close the show.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Jericho isn't a selfish prick, everything he does is to benefit the business ala why he puts EVERYONE over.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Christian and Jericho together would be a great troll partnership and I'm sure it'd be a lot of fun


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



English Dragon said:


> Haha.
> 
> There is no way Cena/Rock wont close the show.


This. Plus it's in Rock's hometown and there's the potential Cena heel turn. The only way WM 28 should end is by a 'darker' ending than before with the 'good guy' laid down in the ring and the 'bad guy' smiling as he walks to the back.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

His returned sucked, period.

You can turn it right-side-up or upside-down, but it was lame

He'd better do work, cause I'm not paying to watch _this guy_ wrestle any match for that matter

It could close the show... or it could end up like WM26 between Edge/Jericho which was super lame 


They need to feel this feud out to see if it is worth closing the night first


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Vince mcmahon considers WWE Title to be the most important thing in the Industry which is why he refused to let Rock/hogan close WM 18. He refused even when HHH asked him for it knowing HHH-Jericho cant follow the hype of rock/hogan.


----------



## nchan

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

it is not going to be jericho/punk for the wwe championship, it is cena/rock for the wwe championship


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> 3. *Punk*-Jericho for WWE Title will be the *main event & Close the show.*


:lmao

He's not closing RAW, so you want him to close WM? Rock's show? lol. troll thread.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao this shit is fucking halarious, I marked when he stopped for a second and turned his jacket lights on and started walking with a smile on his face again.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Lol no. What makes you think Jericho has such great backstage pull that he could demand his match be the main event of Wrestlemania ahead of Rock and Cena?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Meh, not really a good reason for them to team up, they are better if they are solo. Besides Jericho/Christian already had their memorable tag team run that is sadly not appreciated enough on here.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao Jericho is amazing.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's not closing RAW, so you want him to close WM? Rock's show? lol. troll thread.


Exactly, his return didn't even Close raw, nuff said.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Vince mcmahon considers WWE Title to be the most important thing in the Industry which is why he refused to let Rock/hogan close WM 18. He refused even when HHH asked him for it knowing HHH-Jericho cant follow the hype of rock/hogan.


Without trying, WM XXVI. Streak versus Career?

k


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Fuck Fozzy. Don't you EVER leave us again, Jericho!


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Heel said:


> :lmao Jericho is amazing.


Mark

This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?

Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.

Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"


This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH


----------



## Ray

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

He's so amazing. I missed him <3


----------



## Starbuck

starship.paint said:


> I'm quite sure that when Jericho reveals his darker character (he did say he wanted to return with something different) then all will be explained. I support the manner of his return but if the videos will never be explained I would get quite pissed indeed.


That has been my fear along and I really hope it doesn't happen. But I'm patient so I'll wait it out and see what we end up with.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I want that jacket more than Goldust wanted Razor Ramon.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Rock316AE said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's not closing RAW, so you want him to close WM? Rock's show? lol. troll thread.


I can't stand Rock and even you are starting to make sense to me now


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

BTW, I remember a youtube video with HHH contradicts himself and says two completely different things on the main event decision of WM18, on his 2002 DVD "The Game" and one in the new WM DVD, If I remember correctly he said in 2002, "the title is more important than anything, that's what should be in the top spot" and then at the 2011 WM DVD, " I told them that nothing should follow Rock/Hogan". you can find it?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

"It begins"

It's not the end of whatever is happening. Jericho is part of a bigger picture.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Mark
> 
> This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?
> 
> Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.
> 
> Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"
> 
> 
> This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH


Everyone on this forum is a mark.


----------



## Notrealz

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



HitItLikeABongoDru said:


> Lol no. What makes you think Jericho has such great backstage pull that he could demand his match be the main event of Wrestlemania ahead of Rock and Cena?


Because he re-signed. He is one of the top talents, he certainly can demand one Mania main event before re-signing imo. 



Nitemare said:


> Without trying, WM XXVI. Streak versus Career?
> 
> k


Come on it was Shawn's retirement, i am sure Vince would do the same for Taker & HHH retirement.

There are exceptions.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

holy shit


i was rolling when he stopped and turned the jacket on


love you y2j.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

I have no reason to believe Jericho will have the time

Will he only work TV? Is he gone after Mania?


My impression is he's here for one feud, then he's gone to sing songs for a band named after a stuffed bear


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: I don't think Jericho is big enough for Punk to feud with and grow because of it.*



adri17 said:


> Of course! The 33 year old WWE champion who still have 10 years in this business NEEDS to job to the 41 year old already-a-legend who takes half the year to go play with his band
> 
> That'll surely help the business more than elevating a guy that they are pushing...




Enough with the elevating bullshit. I see people constantly talking about eleveting the young talents, it is a fucking cop-out 90% of the time. Sure it is nice to get a rub from a vet- but you elevate yourself. Rock did it. Ric Flair did it. Austin did it. Not even speaking really about this specific situation- in jericho's case, he actually should lose to as many people as possible, because winning and losing is basically irrelevant to his character, and ability to stay over. But you can't force CM punk or some other younger guy to be more popular than Jericho or one of the older guys. Either they retire and the next guy steps in, or someone actually surpasses them for real.


This is how we got in the position we are today in the first place. John cena, randy orton etc. get shoved down peoples throats, and in the end there is a backlash, and it has hurt the ratings and the overall product quality very badly. You have to ride the biggest horse you have at your disposal while you have them. Then they try to give the next guy a rub their way out the door. 


Again, not saying punk should job to Jericho, but the overriding IWC attitude of sacrificing older guys, to try and 'elevate' these new (usually worse) talents is ridiculous. Great wrestlers don't need some bullshit won/loss record to get over, nobody cares about that shit except people on here. You think anyone cared that Austin won that King of the Ring tourney? of course not, it was just an excuse for him to get his shit out there, and get in front of the camera and establish himself. All you need is tv time and a chance to get your personality across, and the fans will decide whether you've got it or not. Unfortunately today, there are way more 'not's' than there used to be.


----------



## starship.paint

WWE star Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson commented on Chris Jericho's return to Raw. *"Helluva kick ass return,"* Rock wrote. "Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun with you."


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

Punk / Jericho is a big possibility, but there's no way in a thousand years it's going to be bigger than Rock / Cena and close the show.

This whole Mania seems to be headed towards alot of current generation vs. Attitude Era matches.

Rock vs. Cena
Jericho vs. Punk
Goldust vs. Rhodes
Foley vs. Miz (rumored)

What's next?


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Come on it was Shawn's retirement, i am sure Vince would do the same for Taker & HHH retirement.
> 
> There are exceptions.


And this probably being The Rock's last match somehow isn't similar?

The Rock, as much as I don't particularly like him, is one of the biggest names in the industry. He far out surpasses Shawn Michaels and definitely has more clout and star power.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Vince mcmahon considers WWE Title to be the most important thing in the Industry which is why he refused to let Rock/hogan close WM 18. He refused even when HHH asked him for it knowing HHH-Jericho cant follow the hype of rock/hogan.



I think Vince might have learned his lesson on that one now though.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Vince mcmahon considers WWE Title to be the most important thing in the Industry which is why he refused to let Rock/hogan close WM 18. He refused even when HHH asked him for it knowing HHH-Jericho cant follow the hype of rock/hogan.


That's some pretty hilarious bullshit considering the WWE title isn't even main eventing Raw these days. Rock and Cena will close the show. End of story.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

This isn't Rock Hogan guys.

It's Rock Cena. It was set in stone as the Main Event of WrestleMania a year in advance.

It's in Miami. Nobody is caring about a match after Rock Cena. Just like nobody cared about the match after Rock Hogan.

BTW Shaq Big Show could happen, and the streak. The #2 spot isn't set in stone for Punk v Jericho either.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

As everyone else did, I laughed when he stops just to turn on his jacket. I found it funny.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Mark
> 
> This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?
> 
> Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.
> 
> Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"
> 
> 
> This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

When these feuded and teamed up in 2003/04 it was awesome and complete hilarity. Like someone said, it would be a great troll partnership. I enjoyed their earlier work and would certainly welcome seeing them team up a couple times. Two of the best workers in the biz, can't get better than that.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

1. Rock/Cena 
2. Shaq/Show
3. Taker/HHH

That's the top 3 matches for WM this year, if Foley comes back for a match, then it's probably in the 4 spot, then Jericho/Punk or the Orton match.


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao :lmao :lmao the jacket had me in tears.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Nitemare said:


> And this probably being The Rock's last match somehow isn't similar?
> 
> The Rock, as much as I don't particularly like him, is one of the biggest names in the industry. He far out surpasses Shawn Michaels and definitely has more clout and star power.


Why do you think this will be his last match?

Why pigeon-hole the guy and make this a swan song?

Why couldn't Rock work another match 5-10 years from now (maybe sooner)?


Frankly, I still don't know why are so f'n sure Undertaker WILL retire.


----------



## Underscore

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dallas

Sorry for asking something that's probably already been asked but I'm not going to delve through the entire thread for it - is there any news on whether this is a proper return? I'll be pissed if he's doing a 3 month WM run and then fucking off.


----------



## purple_gloves

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Mark
> 
> This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?
> 
> Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.
> 
> Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"
> 
> 
> This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH


So tell me, if you were to attend the next Raw, would you boo this man?

Bingo! 

Jericho doing his job and showing the young talent how to be a proper heel.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Must have demanded that he and punk be the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE title.
> 
> This means three things -
> 
> 1. Punk-Jericho WM Program is confirmed and will be for the WWE Title.
> 2. Rock-Cena will be like Rock-Hogan WM 18.
> 3. Punk-Jericho for WWE Title will be the main event & Close the show.
> 
> Thoughts?


You can't follow "I think" with "this means". You're using your own speculation as evidence for more speculation. 

Rock/Cena is going to close the show and you should probably get used to the idea. 

Also not featuring Hogan/Rock as the main event of WM18 was one of the stupidest decisions they ever made.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Raven73 said:


> Why do you think this will be his last match?
> 
> Why pigeon-hole the guy and make this a swan song?
> 
> Why couldn't Rock work another match 5-10 years from now (maybe sooner)?
> 
> 
> Frankly, I still don't know why are so f'n sure Undertaker WILL retire.


It's not his last match. I don't think it is, but I don't see why it shouldn't be emphasized until he makes it clear he has no intention of leaving.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Nitemare said:


> It's not his last match. I don't think it is, but I don't see why it shouldn't be emphasized until he makes it clear he has no intention of leaving.


Fair enough


----------



## Art13

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Hardly a revelation, but I agree with what he's saying...

Shame he had to go on one of his typical "I know better than Vince McMahon" rants, about what wrestling "should" be, for the last two paragraphs, guy is such a douche.


----------



## Tater

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Vince mcmahon considers WWE Title to be the most important thing in the Industry which is why he refused to let Rock/hogan close WM 18. He refused even when HHH asked him for it knowing HHH-Jericho cant follow the hype of rock/hogan.


There have been five instances in the history of Wrestlemania when the WWF/E title was not defended in the main event. So there is certainly precedent.



nchan said:


> it is not going to be jericho/punk for the wwe championship, it is cena/rock for the wwe championship


This is still a real possibility. In a way, I somewhat expect Cena to have the belt going into the match.



Nitemare said:


> The Rock, as much as I don't particularly like him, is one of the biggest names in the industry. He far out surpasses Shawn Michaels and definitely has more clout and star power.


The Rock surpasses HBK?! Yeah, in Hollywood... but not in the industry.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I'd get up and take a pi** brak, just like I do when Miz show up


----------



## DoubleO_88

*A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

How epic would that tag match be? Would you guys love to see it? How plausible would it be?
Attitude vs PG Icons the perfect way to hype up before their big Mania matches, could it happen?


----------



## Raven73

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

I'd say you can pretty much book that...

If nothing else, Teddy Long is salivating at making another epic impromptu tag match


----------



## thesuperred

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Notrealz said:


> Must have demanded that he and punk be the main event of Wrestlemania for the WWE title.
> 
> This means three things -
> 
> 1. Punk-Jericho WM Program is confirmed and will be for the WWE Title.
> 2. Rock-Cena will be like Rock-Hogan WM 18.
> 3. Punk-Jericho for WWE Title will be the main event & Close the show.
> 
> Thoughts?


Must have demanded? What the hell are you talkin' about? You have made a bunch of assumptions based on assumptions.

Here's mine -

1. Mr.T was at Wrestlemania before so he is confirmed as Rocks tag team partner.
2. Y2J vs. Punk will be for the Divas championship.
3. It will be a unicorn on a pole match. Obviously.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

No, The Rock is not going to wrestle on RAW, also Jericho is a heel so it makes no sense, but I would love to see a Rock/Jericho promo.


----------



## 1nation

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

The fact that ROCK has come back to wrestle CENA is alone a proof that it'll be the mainevent no matter who's holding the title. It'll receive "HBK vs. Taker v2" treatment.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Lol he stops for a brief second turns on the jacket and then just grins and continues walking.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Kabuto420 said:


> The Rock surpasses HBK?! Yeah, in Hollywood... but not in the industry.


I'm an HBK fan, far more than The Rock, but you'd have to be delusional to think HBK was nothing more than a talented worker. When it comes to drawing, the man is nothing compared to many of the greats in the industry. If you say Stone Cold, The Rock, or Hogan you really can't include HBK in the conversation when it comes to "drawing." (I personally hate the term but numbers don't necessarily lie.)


----------



## TheRock316

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

LOOL cant wait to hear what he says next week


----------



## CC91

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



SteenIsGod said:


> Exactly, his return didn't even Close raw, nuff said.


As fantastic as it was, Jericho's return isn't the sort of thing you end RAW with. Only the smartish fans knew what was going on, everyone else moaned about the ending


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

A promo of them ripping into both Punk and Cena would go down into WWE history god so much potential, maybe Jericho could be playing a tweener character who knows, seems more realistic then.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Its what me & the IWC would want to see, but we'll probably be given Orton, Big Show & co


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

so the OP is completely speculating without basing it on Jericho's previous actions of putting over other wrestlers over himself?


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

It's possible, hell why not throw in Taker and HHH and make it a 6 man tag match? Probably would be one of the biggest matches on Raw ever. That said I don't think it will happen as I can't see The Rock wrestling on free tv


----------



## Raven73

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Rock316AE said:


> No, The Rock is not going to wrestle on RAW, also Jericho is a heel so it makes no sense, but I would love to see a Rock/Jericho promo.


I bet he would if Vince asks him to personally.

Considering ppl are going to order WM regardless, I don't see the harm

It would be the final RAW prior and could end up drawing a reasonably high number

Could Rock/Jericho get along (probably not)? That would be the draw


I'm not holding my breath but Rock/Jericho still has legs and deserves a segment


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Two of the greatest jobbers in WWE history teaming up? Sounds good.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



CC91 said:


> As fantastic as it was, Jericho's return isn't the sort of thing you end RAW with. Only the smartish fans knew what was going on, everyone else moaned about the ending


In this case, it should've closed RAW.


----------



## WWE

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Rock aint gonna wrestle on free television, they wont


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



TheRock316 said:


> LOOL cant wait to hear what he says next week


I can't wait to hear what he doesn't say next week, as well


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*

"Huge Fozzy news to be announced very soon!!!! Gonna be a BIG year for the whole Fozzy family  @fozzyrock"


bad news for WWE


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Could watch this over and over and still laugh at the part when he puts on the jacket lights and walks away:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Carcass

*Re: I think When Jericho Re-signed the WWE Contract, he...*



Werb-Jericho said:


> "Huge Fozzy news to be announced very soon!!!! Gonna be a BIG year for the whole Fozzy family  @fozzyrock"
> 
> 
> bad news for WWE


They're playing a show in Canada on the same date as WM. lol


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

You'd be surprised, he's brawled on free TV, that might not say much but still. I think because Jericho would be involved it might make Dwayne do it since they really respect one another, even play on the little animosity Punk has against Rock, Cena tags Punk in, Jericho tags Rock in, Punk & Rock staredown the IWC would jizz and this forum would crash, that has potential to be the greatest tag match in forever, I'm sure Rock wouldn't pass up on that, plus it gives him an opportunity to work in ring before Mania to iron out any possible ring rust.


----------



## malcolmx

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

From Face to Heel without saying a word or attacking﻿ a wrestler = LEGENDARY HALL OF FAMER!


----------



## saxplayer9291

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Not quite sure they understand the definition of "interview" but I see the point. Im definitely interested


----------



## Carcass

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*



Nitemare said:


> Since when does faces belittle their followers, call them stupid?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Can't see it. Jericho will be full blown heel mode. I do want to see a confrontation between those two though for sure.


----------



## saxplayer9291

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

It would be awesome. But keep in mind that wwe creative would not likely team The Rock with a heel like Jericho


----------



## jj87uk

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

he's more over with this forum than 99% of the current roster by turning on a jacket. this guy is epic. watched this over and lmao - this looks like its goin to good places.

however i will be pissed if he goes for a 'hollywood/rockstar' chip-on-shoulder kinda deal that rock did way back when.


----------



## Carcass

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Rock needs to stay away from tag matches since he's only making a few appearances till he's gone for good. Regardless of his partner and opponents, he'll eclipse them like he did at SvS.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Jericho & Rock don't have to like it, that can be the draw like someone said "can these huge ego's from the attitude era work together against a level headed Punk & Cena?" or "Does the hate Rock has for Cena (and maybe Punk) and the hate Jericho has for Punk outweigh the heel/face hate between Rock and Jericho?" I think it could happen if booked well. But no it's just too big and awesome of a match for WWE to make. Rock & jericho may also make Cena & Punk look bad (IMO I think they would all, including Cena put on a hell of a show).


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Holy shit he's never gonna talk! The walls have indeed broken, just not the walls of silence.

This is EPIC LMAO.


----------



## malcolmx

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Damn Jericho is clever.He's a legend for what he just did right there. He's definitely gonna make fun of the fans next week﻿ for getting trolled. He just proved how "silence﻿ is golden"..


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Doubt it, we know it won't happen because Punk already has a match at the Rumble and will no doubt be involved in the Elimination Chamber match, and I don't see The Rock wrestling on Raw, won't happen


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Jericho/Punk is not even the third biggest match on the card, why they would do something like that? that's like doing a Rock/Eddie vs Austin/Test match on RAW in 2001, absolutely no reason and The Rock is not working with Punk. a little fun promo with Rock and Jericho? would be awesome, other than that, pointless and don't accomplish nothing.

Rock/Taker vs HHH/Cena? that's a different story.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

A lot can happen b/w now and April 1st

WWE should feel it out, in case changes need to be made.

For all we know Jericho/Rock may decide on the fly to work a tag match

Things are constantly being re-written and improvised. 


SS was supposed to be a tune-up, but that night had so much meaning Rock couldn't turn it down


----------



## Keyblade

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Finally! Someone who was smart enough to understand why Jericho did what he did.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

I would love for that scenario to play out. Imagine Christian returning to target Bryan and the World title in a long, long feud that makes it to Mania. They could have submission matches, street fights, Ironman's galore. Then Jericho declares the end of the world for Punk, and pursues the WWE title. 

Wrestlemania: Jericho vs Punk and Christian vs Bryan. The Canadians try to take over again - giving rise to multiple possibilities for the two sides as tag teams on future RAW's or to be a part of a storyline where the older stars are exposed for their weaknesses, and the 'new breed' of indies take over. Could also give rise to a couple groups, guys like Ambrose called up? Big name coming back to help Jericho's path?

I'm dreaming, of course.


----------



## thrillz.

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Break the troll down!


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



jj87uk said:


> he's more over with this forum than 99% of the current roster by turning on a jacket. this guy is epic. watched this over and lmao - this looks like its goin to good places.
> 
> however i will be pissed if he goes for a 'hollywood/rockstar' chip-on-shoulder kinda deal that rock did way back when.


Yet, Jericho manages to hate 99% of the IWC in return.

Awesome, 10 years from now you guys will realize epicly delusional you are all right now


----------



## dissident

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I thought standing around for 10 minutes saying nothing was silly.. shows how little their creative department can do anything with a story... didn't impress me. Don't get me wrong, always liked Jericho though. I'd have marked out if he 'broke kayfabe' and said he was coming back to save the WWE from mediocre storylines.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Would be VERY cool to see, but this won't happen on free TV. Maybe we could see this at the Elimination Chamber PPV.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Rock316AE said:


> Jericho/Punk is not even the third biggest match on the card, why they would do something like that? that's like doing a Rock/Eddie vs Austin/Test match on RAW in 2001, absolutely no reason and The Rock is not working with Punk. a little fun promo with Rock and Jericho? would be awesome, other than that, pointless and don't accomplish nothing.
> 
> Rock/Taker vs HHH/Cena? that's a different story.


Eddie & Test in 2001 are in no way up to Punk & Jericho's level in 2012. 

Taker & HHH I'm not even sure is official is it? If it is that match should have absolutely nothing to do with Rock & Cena plus Punk & Cena tagging against two attitude era veterans would be a lot more interesting IMO also the beef Punk has with Rock will add to the match Kayfabe or not.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

solo, I don't enjoy Christian as much as I enjoy Jericho.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Mr Talley said:


> Would be VERY cool to see, but this won't happen on free TV. Maybe we could see this at the Elimination Chamber PPV.


Tag Chamber? Rock/Jericho/Taker vs Cena/Punk/HHH 

Lolololol that would be too epic and make too much sense, scratch that.


----------



## Proph

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



dissident said:


> I thought standing around for 10 minutes saying nothing was silly.. shows how little their creative department can do anything with a story... didn't impress me. Don't get me wrong, always liked Jericho though. I'd have marked out if he 'broke kayfabe' and said he was coming back to save the WWE from mediocre storylines.


You clearly don't understand what him saying nothing means, and how well it was done. It wasn't just like this:

WWE Creative: "URM VINCE WE DUN' KNOW WHAT TO MAKE JERICHO SAI?!"
WWE Creative #2: "LET'S MAKE HIM SAY NOTHING SO WE GET REST OF THE DAY OFF <3"

It's genius. Absolute geniussss!


----------



## PJ Awesome

starship.paint said:


> WWE star Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson commented on Chris Jericho's return to Raw. *"Helluva kick ass return,"* Rock wrote. "Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun with you."


Now that would be great! Rock and Jericho promos made me a fan of wrestling back in 99..


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero!

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Jericho needs to come out next week with a whole fucking lit up italian suit.

I love Jericho, he's proven many times he's smarter than the average bear and brings the goods 9 times out of ten.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



dissident said:


> I thought standing around for 10 minutes saying nothing was silly.. shows how little their creative department can do anything with a story... didn't impress me. Don't get me wrong, always liked Jericho though. I'd have marked out if he 'broke kayfabe' and said he was coming back to save the WWE from mediocre storylines.


Finally, somebody saw what I saw.

The first guys to congratulate Jericho for his performance..... Air Boom


Air Boom (conspicuous in their absence) loved Jericho's performance and will emulate it next Monday


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Should seriously stop hoping for clusterf*ck tag team matches for no reason just because you like to see all of your fav in action in the ring at once. Unless there is an actual storyline for the match, it would be meaningless and stupid.

Don't get the good thing about putting all the eggs in one basket, especially with the way WWE is going now.


----------



## malcolmx

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



dissident said:


> I thought standing around for 10 minutes saying nothing was silly.. shows how little their creative department can do anything with a story... didn't impress me. Don't get me wrong, always liked Jericho though. I'd have marked out if he 'broke kayfabe' and said he was coming back to save the WWE from mediocre storylines.


At first,I'm sure all of us were confused and annoyed, all that hype for this? Then he dropped the mic, continued to hold all of us in the palm of his hand, walked up to the stage, smiled, and right before he turned to leave, he dropped us and showed us why﻿ he's so amazing at what he does. Walked in as a face, didn't say a word for 5 minutes, then walked out a heel. There's not a single man on this planet that can do what he did. Brilliant


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Your sig says it all.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



DoubleO_88 said:


> Your sig says it all.


Did u enjoy the rock/cena tag match at SVS and the 6-man tag match in RAW at philly?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

im sorry but Jericho has taken back his spot as my favourite on Raw. Sorry Punk . Punk is awesome but Jericho is just that much better.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

*The only thing that would make Jericho better right now is if he had a scorpion on the back of that amazing jacket!*


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Interesting read. Jericho always does things that no one expect him or anyone else for that matter to do, and that's why he's one of the best in the business.


----------



## TAR

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

I can see Jericho, Punk and Cena involved in a raw match.
Not The Rock though, he'll be shooting Faster 2 or some bullshit movie like that.


----------



## Proph

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*



Index said:


> Finally! Someone who was smart enough to understand why Jericho did what he did.


Everyone has said the same thing. Keller is a ......, I wouldn't call him smart at all.


----------



## Neutronic

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

How about wait for fucking next week before calling an angle shit?

God I hate the IWC


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Finally, somebody saw what I saw.
> 
> The first guys to congratulate Jericho for his performance..... Air Boom
> 
> 
> Air Boom (conspicuous in their absence) loved Jericho's performance and will emulate it next Monday





malcolmx said:


> At first,I'm sure all of us were confused and annoyed, all that hype for this? Then he dropped the mic, continued to hold all of us in the palm of his hand, walked up to the stage, smiled, and right before he turned to leave, he dropped us and showed us why﻿ he's so amazing at what he does. Walked in as a face, didn't say a word for 5 minutes, then walked out a heel. There's not a single man on this planet that can do what he did. Brilliant


I've seen Rock do the same thing in a ten minute promo w/very little effort.

What he did wasn't hard. Jericho turns heel again. Wow

Why not try being a face more than a few months?


Being a heel is so easy, Lauranitis does it week in and week out


----------



## Tater

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Raven73 said:


> I bet he would if Vince asks him to personally.


If by "asks him to personally" you mean "gives him so much money he could not possibly turn it down" ... then maybe. I wouldn't hold my breath though.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

So basically, the only way for a good wrestler to get heat is to be boring on purpose.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

No, but I do see Rock calling Jericho a jabroni (jobber) :flip


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Notmarkingforanyon said:


> Did u enjoy the rock/cena tag match at SVS and the 6-man tag match in RAW at philly?



I did actually, was great to see Rock back in action though Cena rolling around the ring getting beat bored the crap out of me but that's a normal day for Cena. That 6 man tag sucked this is ROCK THE ROCK & JERICHO we're talking about here, not some midcarders thrown in the ring that can't draw, don't forget Cena & Punk the two biggest active names right now in the WWE I don't see the comparison, sorry. 

If this match happened I don't really see any bad coming from it at all just maybe huge ratings for that Raw and possibly an awesome match. Jericho & Rock have always had an awesome chemistry whether against each other or teaming with each other, Punk hates Rock IRL (maybe kayfabe) so that will get a lot of fans going, and of course the Cena & Rock dilemma. Don't really see what's wrong with it. 
Who said Rock wont wrestle on free tv? Is it written somewhere? Did Vince say it? A year ago people thought he would never come back, what exactly is stopping him from putting on his tights and wrestling on Raw?


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

I wouldn't mind if their match had a good feud going, not just the individual feuds between rock/cena and punk/Y2J but a more developed feud. Problem is, if punk goes buddy with cena it will make him look like a hypocrite (exactly how it looked like to me when he buddied with HHH)


----------



## Tater

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Being a heel is so easy, Lauranitis does it week in and week out


Being a heel and being a great heel are not the same thing. WWE can put any dope out there and call him a heel. That does not mean he is any good at it. What Jericho did was EPIC troll.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Punk is pretty much Cena's best buddy already, that ship has sailed. When he came back on Raw after all the roster walked out to help HHH and Cena it was that, that ended any kind of kayfabe animosity between Cena & Punk.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

Rock teaming up with Jericho = posible heel turn = Cena storyline fuck up. 

If it happens it should be the Monday Night Raw before Wrestlemania as a stipulated match from JL. Storyline wise it would not make much sense, but it's WWE we're dealing with here, so anything can happen. 

It's unlikely to happen but if it does... wow!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

"Are you going to do this again next week?" Good lawd I hope not. I'll give him a week of boring the crap out of everybody so that the crowd turns on him. But, next week, he has some splainin' to do. I don't think anybody is interested in seeing a guy do laps around the ring for 15 minutes every week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Mark
> 
> This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?
> 
> Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.
> 
> Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"
> 
> 
> This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH



I find it intriguing how people in the IWC have taken on this idea that people love things a heel does just because he's a heel.


There are people out there who will cheer for Cena if he eats dog shit. People right now are just pumped that Jericho is back. I love Jericho but even I find it stupid how people are all in love with everything he did (which was nothing but walk out for 10 minutes) and acting like it was 'amazing'.


HHH buries and buries and buries. Fuck Triple H.


Besides, Jericho's return didn't signify if he were a heel or face this time around.


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

Jericho's return was boring and distasteful. Bore out your fans to draw some heat.., Great strategy! It worked wonders with WCW, a long dead company.


----------



## DoubleO_88

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

They don't have to be best friends Kayfabe wise but if it happened it would be awesome and I think will somehow play out like that.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Catalanotto said:


> I find it intriguing how people in the IWC have taken on this idea that people love things a heel does just because he's a heel.
> 
> 
> There are people out there who will cheer for Cena if he eats dog shit. People right now are just pumped that Jericho is back. I love Jericho but even I find it stupid how people are all in love with everything he did (which was nothing but walk out for 10 minutes) and acting like it was 'amazing'.
> 
> 
> HHH buries and buries and buries. Fuck Triple H.
> 
> 
> Besides, Jericho's return didn't signify if he were a heel or face this time around.


I can live with the "I'm glad Y2J is back" if he's your guy. 

Frankly, I totally forgot about the 'love' element

But yeah, everything in this post is pretty spot on.


----------



## Ekaf

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Jericho really is a living legend. Seriously.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Roler42 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Roler42 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Tater

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Roler42 said:


>


Best. Gif. EVER.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

There's a difference between "boring" and purposely annoying. Jericho did the latter, as evidenced by your complaints.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*

I don't see why it shouldnt happen it should happen it can happen in an elimination chamber.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

When I saw this I was in tears, especially when he just stops and lights up his jacket. :lmao


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

No, it was both boring and annoying.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

How exactly was it boring? Did you change the channel? Did you fall asleep? Did you -- if you were there -- leave the arena to beat traffic?


----------



## 3ggyz

*Re: Wade Keller's PW Torch blogs hit the nail on the head regarding Jericho's return.*

To be honest I was online streaming and changed tabs after the diva twins match started. And yeah, that segment almost made me close the tab if it were not for the Cena/Kane storyline. 

It was a good moment to do what your sig is doing. Take a cig break lol


----------



## Edgeowns

*Jericho now added to house shows!*

this is from the show in Sacramento Ca coming Jan 14th


WWE RAW World Tour – January 14
Saturday January 14, 2012 7:30pm 

Share This Event
26 180 3EmailWhen: 
Saturday January 14, 2012 7:30pm 

Show Times

7:30 PM

Ticket Information (Pricing)

$62.50, $47.50, $37.50, $27.50, $17.50

(Prices include $2.50 fee)

Parking Info (Time and costs)
$12 - Toll Plazas Open at 5:30 PM

Doors Open
6:30 PM

Promoter
WWE

See all of your FAVORITE WWE Superstars including:

John Cena

CM Punk

The Miz

Kane

Zack Ryder

Dolph Ziggler

Mason Ryan

and More!

Main Events – 

CM Punk vs. Alberto Del Rio – WWE Championship Match

John Cena vs. Kane

*Special Appearance by CHRIS JERICHO*
*Card is subject to change*


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I just thought he had a rockstar gimmick. He's going to sing and dance. I'm not very excited about it.


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

just realised they do look alike in that video..


----------



## LarryCoon

GR Choke said:


> whos better than Y2J?


CM Punk, Undertaker, HHH

Maybe you meant better than * anyone* on the whole roster? You might have an argument.


----------



## kenjiharima

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

LOL no wonder he's now JeriTROLL.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao :lmao

Trolled all of us :


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Jericho is just a master of psychology. No matter what he does, he is able to evoke emotion out of the audience or viewers. This is a lost art in today's wrestling.


----------



## Max Mouse

Jericho sound like he was having sex with the audience and walk out on them after he was done..


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Roler42 said:


>


:lmao

Just noticed this pic. This is pure WIN!!!!


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



C_JBennett said:


> I want that jacket more than Goldust wanted Razor Ramon.


That's a lot of want!


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Jericho is fucking great, pardon my language but it's necessary. 
and who cares if he's going for a whole 'rockstar' gimmick? bitches be forgetting about the fact that his nickname for years was "the ayatollah of rock and roll-a."


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

(stops)
(glows like christmas tree)
(leaves)


----------



## Magic

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

:lmao the face he made when he turned on the lights was hilarious.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I'd love to see the weeks go by with him still saying nothing, gradually having more and more of the IWC turn on him as time passes.

Edit: Nothing except "YEAH!" and "COME ON BABEH!"


----------



## 189558

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I gotta join the band wagon and say this was a great way to return. Think about it it's one giant tease to the IWC. They are going to tune into next week's Raw just to see if Jericho says anything or not. In all honesty I think he really should start speaking next week. Having a return and being a tease for 10 minutes is fine. But not an every week kinda thing. I'm also perfectly fine with a gimmick similar to Hollywood Rock if they go to that. Loved Hollywood Rock and thing something similar for Jericho would be great.


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Raven73 said:


> Mark
> 
> This is cool? This Jericho is amazing? He's getting paid for this?
> 
> Wow, you guys are way too easy to impress.
> 
> Two months from now when he hasn't said one word, you guys will be like, "OMG Jericho FTW!!!"
> 
> 
> This heel-loving crap is astounding, pretty amazing considering how much you hate HHH




What is the 'heel-loving crap"? These days, The heels are the ones who provide people with interesting, often funny material. If you are a fan above the age of 8, who actually pays attention to the genre, you most likely will appreciate the heels more. From ric flair, to savage, to the rock, to jericho, the heels have always been the sharpest characters. Especially the modern era, where the faces are basically doing nothing except reacting to what the heels do. This isn't the 90's where the line was blurred and everyone had the freedom to be creative. With the exception of CM punk, the heels are completely driving the train in wwe right now. 


If you don't like the jericho thing that's fine i guess. If you can't see the humor in running a series of really dark promos, and then showing up in a fucking light up jacket, running back and forth across the ring like an ass w/ 10000 rubes in the palm of his hand, and then just walking out, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## MiRixG

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



C_JBennett said:


> I want that jacket more than Goldust wanted Razor Ramon.


THis!



Amsterdam said:


> (stops)
> (glows like christmas tree)
> (leaves)


Lol!


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Omega_VIK said:


> :lmao


ARRIVE
GLOW
LEAVE
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao :lmao


----------



## Svart

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Gold :lmao


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Another awesome trolling video from YSJ!*

http://vids.wwe.com/14480/wwecom-exclusive-a-smiling-chris


----------



## Romanista

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

ugh... team of Jericho and Christian are finished and they're not fit as a team.

Jericho & The Miz is better.


----------



## Frozen Inferno

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Otaku said:


> I gotta join the band wagon and say this was a great way to return. Think about it it's one giant tease to the IWC. They are going to tune into next week's Raw just to see if Jericho says anything or not. *In all honesty I think he really should start speaking next week.* Having a return and being a tease for 10 minutes is fine. But not an every week kinda thing. I'm also perfectly fine with a gimmick similar to Hollywood Rock if they go to that. Loved Hollywood Rock and thing something similar for Jericho would be great.


Agreed with this, but especially the bolded part.

However, I think the opposite should have been true with Kane (he should have kept up the silent attacker gimmick), but we all know they screwed that up already.



Roler42 said:


>


Great .gif by the way!


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

I'd like to see Jericho/Christian pair up. Their tag team worked the first time, it would work again. And when they broke up, WWE could easily flip Christian face and Jericho/Christian can have a series of matches. There's no way Jericho will flip face ever again in his career. He's too good as a heel for that to happen.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Y2J and Christian are awesome on their own. But if u were to put them back together to revive the tag team division, then you would need to find credible opponents. There are hardly any around now.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

You know, I didn't even think of this. But shit, it could be great. They made a really sweet team in 2002 and both are far better now than they were then (well Jericho hasn't been around in a while but he was way better in 08-09 than in 02). Christian's flown under the radar since they stupidly turned him heel, and this'd be a great way to give him recognition and TV time again.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Jericho and Christian or Jericho solo?*

Personally, no. Although nobody knows what Jericho's gimmick is right now, we have a small idea. I don't see their current characters meshing very well. Common goals, but each would detract from one another and the last thing Jericho needs right now is to be partnered with a glorified jobber. Much as I like Christian, WWE doesn't take him seriously.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Sadly, I'm afraid he is going to stay quiet for a few more weeks to REALLY make everyone pissed and annoyed. I just want to hear him speak. Hope this doesn't last too long because while I laughed at his trolling this week, I will get antsier and antsier as the weeks progress


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

This is his new gimmick, he's never gonna talk


----------



## kamatose

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Heels aren't suppose to be funny. If you're heel and you're funny...you're doing it wrong. Albeit that's like 99% of all heels today. WWE has put out a product that's so ass-backwards that marks don't know any better. Heels are to be hated. Period.


----------



## noob1sm

*Re: Jeritroll?*

He was a troll, but my wife and I noticed there were some BOOS as he walked back up the ramp, showing that some people did get pissed off at his trolling.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

funny thing about that moment is he trolled the interviewer into thinking he was going to talk by stopping lol forgive me for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

And it continues.

By the way, that "Fuck you, I'm sparkling" GIF is amazing.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Heels are supposed to make you hate them while keeping you intrigued. If Jericho pissed you off and you still want to tune in and see what he is going to do next week then he is doing his job correctly. If you say you aren't interested in what he is going to do next week (or possible on Smackdown) you are lying. Heels aren't supposed to be cool or liked. You're *supposed* to hate them. Jericho is giving us a reason to hate him unlike every other heel on the roster save for Cole and Vickie. Why should I hate Ziggler? Why should I hate Del Rio? Why should I hate Swagger? So on and so forth. Why should I hate Jericho? Because he's a cocky smiling, Christmas tree jacket wearing douche who came, relished in his own presence, and then left without saying a word.


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



muttgeiger said:


> What is the 'heel-loving crap"? These days, The heels are the ones who provide people with interesting, often funny material. If you are a fan above the age of 8, who actually pays attention to the genre, you most likely will appreciate the heels more. From ric flair, to savage, to the rock, to jericho, the heels have always been the sharpest characters. Especially the modern era, where the faces are basically doing nothing except reacting to what the heels do. This isn't the 90's where the line was blurred and everyone had the freedom to be creative. With the exception of CM punk, the heels are completely driving the train in wwe right now.
> 
> 
> If you don't like the jericho thing that's fine i guess. If you can't see the humor in running a series of really dark promos, and then showing up in a fucking light up jacket, running back and forth across the ring like an ass w/ 10000 rubes in the palm of his hand, and then just walking out, I don't know what to tell you.


I liked the build and promos, yet had nothing to do with how he presented himself

Dark promo = Sequined jacket with diodes WTF?



C_JBennett said:


> Heels are supposed to make you hate them while keeping you intrigued. If Jericho pissed you off and you still want to tune in and see what he is going to do next week then he is doing his job correctly. If you say you aren't interested in what he is going to do next week (or possible on Smackdown) you are lying. Heels aren't supposed to be cool or liked. You're *supposed* to hate them. Jericho is giving us a reason to hate him unlike every other heel on the roster save for Cole and Vickie. Why should I hate Ziggler? Why should I hate Del Rio? Why should I hate Swagger? So on and so forth. Why should I hate Jericho? Because he's a cocky smiling, Christmas tree jacket wearing douche who came, relished in his own presence, and then left without saying a word.


I hate Jericho now, and want to throw the TV out the window.

Go back to singing in a lame band named after a low rate muppet



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> This is his new gimmick, he's never gonna talk


Exactly, especially for a guy who never shuts up


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Otaku said:


> I gotta join the band wagon and say this was a great way to return. Think about it it's one giant tease to the IWC. They are going to tune into next week's Raw just to see if Jericho says anything or not. In all honesty I think he really should start speaking next week. Having a return and being a tease for 10 minutes is fine. But not an every week kinda thing. I'm also perfectly fine with a gimmick similar to Hollywood Rock if they go to that. Loved Hollywood Rock and thing something similar for Jericho would be great.


I was actually thinking Hollywood Rock as the time went by, and that run was fantastic. Interested to see if Jericho is gonna just shift and snap on everyone, would be a great segment.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Watched that and then ended up watching Sting vs Vader Starrcade 1992. Awesome match.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Can we already put down Punk vs Jericho for WM?

Jericho is going to show Punk why he is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Nemephosis

If you're hating on what Jericho did, you aren't smart enough to understand it, despite whatever you might have thought to the contrary. That sound you heard is that of a hell of a lot of bubbles bursting.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Jeritroll?*

They booed because they insulted themselves into cheering Jericho but yet never thinking on the fact as to...Why?

They got played and booed because of their stupidity.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I hope he doesn't speak till Rumble. Why should he? He's back for himself, not for us.










Please don't leave! Please don't leave! Please don't leave!


----------



## evoked21

Well, Jericho's intention was to get reaction, and he got it. That's what a troll does.


----------



## JabroniDrive

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Arrive.

Sparkly.

Leave.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

This is an intriguing direction to take his character - a full-on mocking of pandering babyfaces, but he also has to be careful that he gets the right kind of heat. 

You don't want "suck heat", otherwise known as "Xpac heat", where people are booing you because they want you off TV or out of the ring. If you annoy them a certain way, they get frustrated and irritated and tune out. 

One night was fine, but I think he needs to do something more than "irritating heat"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



JTB33b said:


> Can we already put down Punk vs Jericho for WM?
> 
> Jericho is going to show Punk why *he is the best in the world at what he does*.


And at what, per se, would that be? Making people look like they don't matter on the biggest show of the year just by virtue of facing the human doormat that he is? Because as much as I love Jericho, that's exactly what he's going to do, and it's not a good thing. On the biggest show of the year, the most important WWE star of the last 6 months is going to be facing a guy who's as credible and as capable of elevating a person as Dolph Ziggler.

Punk vs Jericho cannot be allowed to happen. It would be an extremely entertaining program, but it still can't be allowed.

Oh, and the video is hilarious.


----------



## JerichosReturns

I can't believe that I am yet to read a similar theory ANYWHERE else. I almost thought like making a new thread because it was that obvious so that people can stop being so simple and I made an account just to tell the simpletons my theory.

TL;DR version: Chris Jericho is being _controlled _/possessed by a supernatural girl who wants to end the world, ie. Take over the WWE.

To anyone that thinks that Jericho had a boring return and had no direction for his story line: you need to scratch the surface A LOT deeper. Anyone who has met Jericho, has watched Jericho, has read his books and has followed his life for not even a decade like I have, knows that he is not a simple thinker! He would not have agreed to come back to a return with no talking, for absolutely no reason. He said he was going to come back with a new gimmick and he has done exactly that. For those that believe he came back to such a simple promo and there was nothing connected to his earlier vignettes/his lack of talking, lacks the IQ necessary to be able to predict the future of this story line and should stay out of this thread.

Enter Jericho's new gimmick: "Control" (The 4th vignettes title, search it on Youtube) 

*This storyline is supernatural*, which is why many people believed The Undertaker was behind this. Just like his promos have stated in many different ways before returning, there is something about "control" to go with this angle. The facts are there is also a girl/woman that is behind his return and he will rightfully claim "what is his" when she appears... which will more than probably be very soon so people can calm down in believing that "his return is a failure and completely boring". They may have given the average wrestling fan too much credit in this case.

I'd hate to spoil it for you all but the girl will be some kind of witch/demon, call it whatever you will, that is controlling Jericho with what I believe is his Jacket. Her aim is to "Take over the world/End the world" ie. Take over the WWE with Jericho as her pawn. He will also probably start talking soon but it will be under her command. 

Being possessed was doubly confirmed upon watching the interview on the website backstage where he seems out of it and aloft, with a cheesy grin on his face. He was very robotic with his reactions, just as his promo was very robotic. He was probably commanded to act that way by the girl... and my intrigue in his jacket ran into overdrive when he turns it on in a symbolic fashion. 

You can quote this theory in the coming weeks if it's true and I'm honestly surprised that no one else has come up with something similar like this. It might not be entirely correct but it will be something close to this, I'm sure.

My other less probably alternative is he is just going to be a troll and upset everyone by not giving them what they want, but I still believe in my main one as Jericho is not an idiot and his new gimmick will be linking to his vignettes.

"IT BEGINS" (BUT IS JUST THE START) ON THE "SECOND", "LOOK WITHIN" his *"CONTROL"* (The most telling Vignette)..... JERICHO IS HER "PROPHET" to her "PROPHETLESS" WWE.... It is the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Davion McCool

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I don't get it, he is meant to be a heel now? Wasn't he still being cheered by half the audience by the end of the promo?


----------



## OnlyOne

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

His Raw promo was brilliant? So I assume you people would champion any over wrestler that comes out to cheers, then leaves without saying a word?

You rabid Jericho marks are as nauseating as you are annoying, absolutely the bane of the IWC. And the worst part about it, is that I'm only slightly exaggerating.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Good to see you completely missed the point.


----------



## OnlyOne

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Winning™ said:


> Good to see you completely missed the point.


Is this directed towards me?


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

hahaha hilarious that jacket. what a troll!


----------



## Dusty Roids

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Jericho could the most trollng guy in WWE, but he can never beat Cena. Cena is the m ost annoying troll. have you seen that troll promo in the beginning of last raw/


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

In simple terms, he's a heel with the gimmick that he's a face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

Here's the thing.

So, I've watched the Jericho segment from last night over ten times at least and it's better to me every extra viewing. As I said on here last night:



> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: Attention.
> 
> All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.
> 
> If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."
> 
> He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).
> 
> Like iBeaDom said for her theory, he's not coming back for you idiots. He's coming back for he, and he alone. He's coming back to solidify himself as the Best In the World and he can't do that until he takes out the man parading around with that title, physically and metaphorically, that Jericho feels he stole.
> *
> Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.*


I bolded the last part because, to me, Jericho is such a huge asset to the company (no matter what position he currently is in) that losing him again for no reason would be detrimental for them....and also the talent.

The IWC, including me, have complained for weeks, months, and even years that the lack of strong heels have been very obvious. The top "heels" we have now are guys like the Miz, Alberto Del Rio (as much as I'm a fan), and Dolph Ziggler. Sure, they are meant to be hated but you really don't despise them. I guess that's where I'm getting at. Do you hate them? Sure. Do you despise them? Not really.

I can't tell you how much I smiled, on the forums here last night, for two reasons when Jericho returned. One, I was fooled just as much as everybody else who also understood the whole segment completely as to why it was "boring, long, and tedious". Two, because it was nice to see a heel display true heel tactics that we really don't see in the WWE anymore. Dolph's great and a awesome talent but calling yourself a heel doesn't necessarily mean people buy you as one. I love Alberto Del Rio and all but most people, even me, don't buy for one second that he is was his gimmick portrays. As for the Miz, 2010 was a great year for him because he truly was building up great heel heat that would lead to his WWE Championship reign. Problem is, he was never given any legit competition and was pretty much undercutted by John Cena anyways (who eventually won the title from him). Ever since, it really hasn't been the same for him. From being bitched out by Alex Riley to teaming with R-Truth to being fodder for The Rock and Cena again to now being bitched out by Truth while nobody buys his "intimidating" heel status.

I think heels like those should watch the segment from Jericho and learn a thing or two as to how to not only get legitimate heat but also maintain it and consistently apply it to you character. Jericho didn't say a peep and had the crowd go from tremendously popping for him to audibly booing him out the arena. Brilliant. Mocking a sports team or city, screaming "I IZ A BAD GUISE!", attack someone from behind yet cowardly run/leave the next week, and the like just seem to be the norm for heels in the WWE nowadays. There's no diversity with people as to what type of heel they are. Most of them are just the same with the exception of a Mark Henry but even now Henry lately is being succumbed to being a ordinary monster heel now.

Eh, I don't know. How are ways people can buy into heels? Yes great booking and creative traits for their character would be a huge and much needed help but how can the performers themselves be bought into as true, pure, despised heels rather than generic, watered down, unover (at times) heel?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



OnlyOne said:


> Is this directed towards me?


Yes.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

Well Jericho is rare breed, he is in the mold of the Rock, Austin, and Hogans of the world. They can captivate people almost at will.
We can blame booking or lack of talent for current heels failing. Also maybe WWE doesn't let people shine, lets look at ADR, if your rich why not
use your money to benefit you........


----------



## Wrassling Star

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

Ok didnt read the entire post but i read the quote. 

I just wanna say, Op fails to realize Jericho is nothing more than a upgrade to The Miz. He is not a top heel material at all. You see, Jericho is great at working the crowd and getting reaction but so is the miz. Frustrating the audience for boos can be done by anyone even del rio.

What made JBL the top heel was the consistent booking, he ALWAYS won. He cheated every match yet managed to beat the crap out of the top faces. This is something Jericho can never be. Y2J is really entertaining as a heel but he is not the guy that the fans are going to pay for to watch him get his ass kicked by the babyface in a PPV main event.

As good a talent Jericho is, he is just another upper midcard heel who is really good at getting crowd reactions.

At this point, WWE has only two options -

1) Build a New top heel like they did with JBL in 2004, by giving him consistent protective booking. He can be a chickenshit heel but he shouldnt lose. He should be the guy that somehow finds his way to win by cheating.

or 

2) Turn your top draw/Established Main eventer heel - HHH in 2002, John in 2012 (maybe?)


As for the thread title... There is nothing to learn from heel Jericho. HHH or JBL are the guys for that.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

JerichosReturns said:


> I can't believe that I am yet to read a similar theory ANYWHERE else. I almost thought like making a new thread because it was that obvious so that people can stop being so simple and I made an account just to tell the simpletons my theory.
> 
> TL;DR version: Chris Jericho is being _controlled _/possessed by a supernatural girl who wants to end the world, ie. Take over the WWE.
> 
> To anyone that thinks that Jericho had a boring return and had no direction for his story line: you need to scratch the surface A LOT deeper. Anyone who has met Jericho, has watched Jericho, has read his books and has followed his life for not even a decade like I have, knows that he is not a simple thinker! He would not have agreed to come back to a return with no talking, for absolutely no reason. He said he was going to come back with a new gimmick and he has done exactly that. For those that believe he came back to such a simple promo and there was nothing connected to his earlier vignettes/his lack of talking, lacks the IQ necessary to be able to predict the future of this story line and should stay out of this thread.
> 
> Enter Jericho's new gimmick: "Control" (The 4th vignettes title, search it on Youtube)
> 
> *This storyline is supernatural*, which is why many people believed The Undertaker was behind this. Just like his promos have stated in many different ways before returning, there is something about "control" to go with this angle. The facts are there is also a girl/woman that is behind his return and he will rightfully claim "what is his" when she appears... which will more than probably be very soon so people can calm down in believing that "his return is a failure and completely boring". They may have given the average wrestling fan too much credit in this case.
> 
> I'd hate to spoil it for you all but the girl will be some kind of witch/demon, call it whatever you will, that is controlling Jericho with what I believe is his Jacket. Her aim is to "Take over the world/End the world" ie. Take over the WWE with Jericho as her pawn. He will also probably start talking soon but it will be under her command.
> 
> Being possessed was doubly confirmed upon watching the interview on the website backstage where he seems out of it and aloft, with a cheesy grin on his face. He was very robotic with his reactions, just as his promo was very robotic. He was probably commanded to act that way by the girl... and my intrigue in his jacket ran into overdrive when he turns it on in a symbolic fashion.
> 
> You can quote this theory in the coming weeks if it's true and I'm honestly surprised that no one else has come up with something similar like this. It might not be entirely correct but it will be something close to this, I'm sure.
> 
> My other less probably alternative is he is just going to be a troll and upset everyone by not giving them what they want, but I still believe in my main one as Jericho is not an idiot and his new gimmick will be linking to his vignettes.
> 
> "IT BEGINS" (BUT IS JUST THE START) ON THE "SECOND", "LOOK WITHIN" his *"CONTROL"* (The most telling Vignette)..... JERICHO IS HER "PROPHET" to her "PROPHETLESS" WWE.... It is the end of the world as we know it.


That is actually pretty bang on tbh. Hadn't thought of that before, looking back at the return and the videos leading up to it that actually makes a HUGE amount of sense.

Especially when you see the WWE.com exclusive and right at the end of the video the interviewer is heard saying "what is wrong with that guy?".

Great theory and pretty clear when you re-look at the videos.

Rep given for that!!


----------



## D.M.N.

Looks like Jericho will only be back through to the beginning of the Summer then off to tour with Fozzy based on this tweet:

Chris Jericho 
Huge Fozzy news to be announced very soon!!!! Gonna be a BIG year for the whole Fozzy family  @fozzyrock
10 hours ag


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*



Wrassling Star said:


> Ok didnt read the entire post but i read the quote.
> 
> I just wanna say, Op fails to realize Jericho is nothing more than a upgrade to The Miz. He is not a top heel material at all. You see, Jericho is great at working the crowd and getting reaction but so is the miz. Frustrating the audience for boos can be done by anyone even del rio.
> 
> What made JBL the top heel was the consistent booking, he ALWAYS won. He cheated every match yet managed to beat the crap out of the top faces. This is something Jericho can never be. Y2J is really entertaining as a heel but he is not the guy that the fans are going to pay for to watch him get his ass kicked by the babyface in a PPV main event.
> 
> As good a talent Jericho is, he is just another upper midcard heel who is really good at getting crowd reactions.
> 
> At this point, WWE only has two options -
> 
> 1) Build a New top heel like they did with JBL in 2004, by giving him consistent protective booking. He can be a chickenshit heel but he shouldnt lose. He should be the guy that somehow finds his way to win by cheating.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Turn your top draw/Established Main eventer heel - HHH in 2002, John in 2012 (maybe?)
> 
> 
> As for the thread title... There is nothing to learn from heel Jericho. HHH or JBL are the guys for that.


Hahahahahahaha you've got to be kidding me...


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

Loved it :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*



Wrassling Star said:


> Ok didnt read the entire post but i read the quote.
> 
> I just wanna say, Op fails to realize Jericho is nothing more than a upgrade to The Miz. He is not a top heel material at all. You see, Jericho is great at working the crowd and getting reaction but so is the miz. Frustrating the audience for boos can be done by anyone even del rio.
> 
> What made JBL the top heel was the consistent booking, he ALWAYS won. He cheated every match yet managed to beat the crap out of the top faces. This is something Jericho can never be. Y2J is really entertaining as a heel but he is not the guy that the fans are going to pay for to watch him get his ass kicked by the babyface in a PPV main event.
> 
> As good a talent Jericho is, he is just another upper midcard heel who is really good at getting crowd reactions.
> 
> At this point, WWE has only two options -
> 
> 1) Build a New top heel like they did with JBL in 2004, by giving him consistent protective booking. He can be a chickenshit heel but he shouldnt lose. He should be the guy that somehow finds his way to win by cheating.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Turn your top draw/Established Main eventer heel - HHH in 2002, John in 2012 (maybe?)
> 
> 
> As for the thread title... There is nothing to learn from heel Jericho. HHH or JBL are the guys for that.


2012 is going to be a long year.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

He was showing the fans that they're sheep, making them feel stupid.. Hopping around like a buffoon, posing with the crowd, giving them highfives and such. He made it look as though he was one to prove that fans are stupid and will get behind anybody that smiles a lot and interacts positively to the crowd.

In other Words he was Aiming at Cm punk and His bandwagon fan's IMHO.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

You need to look into his eyes when he's smiling like holy shit it's so well done. Whatta story teller. The way his mouth is formed into a smile but his eyes are giving you a "GOT YOU IDIOTS" type of look.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

I bet that if the miz or hhh did what jericho did on raw everyone would say he is boring,he should stay at home and never return etc etc


----------



## OnlyOne

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Winning™;10836351 said:


> Yes.


Ah, good to see you completely missed the quote button. Mind explaining at all what you meant by it? As much as I've tried to see beyond the bland facade that the promo puts off, I don't see Jericho being silent as anything but irritating, and certainly not in the way some heels should be. To say he "continued to hold all of us in the palm of his hand" when such a description could apply to anybody returning in that context is foolish. 

This isn't brilliant, nor is it innovative. You people are trying much too hard to see something that isn't there; it was Jericho being silent to the fans to draw heat and formally establish his heel turn, nothing else.


----------



## Tronnik

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

It was great, it was awesome but people need to stop over-analyzing the shit out this. The meaning of everything in the videos isn't even close to being explained and people are already riding Jericho's dick like a schoolgirl. I'm just as big of a Jericho fan as the next guy on here but it gets so tiring reading people go on and on and on about this when nothing has even happened yet. At least give it a chance to play out. Jesus.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Nitromalta said:


> I bet that if the miz or hhh did what jericho did on raw everyone would say he is boring,he should stay at home and never return etc etc


Well duh! That isn't HHH's character or personality type. Certain gimicks and tricks work with certain people. 

We get it. you don't like Jericho. you didn't like his return. But trying to justify your dislike with random hocus pocus is making you look foolish. I am giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming you are smarter than this.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



OnlyOne said:


> Ah, good to see you completely missed the quote button. Mind explaining at all what you meant by it? As much as I've tried to see beyond the bland facade that the promo puts off, I don't see Jericho being silent as anything but irritating, and certainly not in the way some heels should be. To say he "continued to hold all of us in the palm of his hand" when such a description could apply to anybody returning in that context is foolish.
> 
> This isn't brilliant, nor is it innovative. You people are trying much too hard to see something that isn't there; it was Jericho being silent to the fans to draw heat and formally establish his heel turn, nothing else.


Hi Guy who hates everything and uses big words to talk about wrastlin.


----------



## OnlyOne

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Fishsticks said:


> Hi Guy who hates everything and uses big words to talk about wrastlin.


I don't hate everything; I don't even hate Jericho, I just despise his cult-like following in the IWC.


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



OnlyOne said:


> I don't hate everything; I don't even hate Jericho, I just despise his cult-like following in the IWC.


If that's the case, then I stand corrected. I hope to see you post on other topics as well then.


----------



## JerichosReturns

RandySavagesShades said:


> That is actually pretty bang on tbh. Hadn't thought of that before, looking back at the return and the videos leading up to it that actually makes a HUGE amount of sense.
> 
> Especially when you see the WWE.com exclusive and right at the end of the video the interviewer is heard saying "what is wrong with that guy?".
> 
> Great theory and pretty clear when you re-look at the videos.
> 
> Rep given for that!!


Yep! I didn't want to make it any longer going through all of the videos to explain it but it certainly seems obvious once you notice it!

I concluded this even before seeing the backstage one, after a few watches the way he pauses and drops his microphone as if he wanted to talk and how robotic his promo was gave off the feeling that he was being possessed/controlled after getting over the initial shock of him not saying anything.

Then you go and look at all the vignettes.... and the backstage segment where it seemed he was not humanly able to respond to the questions... how he stops to turn on his jacket (what I believe she is using to control him, why else would he wear a jacket with lights on it?), how weird it is, as opposed to bland as that IS NOT Jericho... makes it obvious that Jericho is being controlled by a supernatural girl that is going to "end to world as you know it".

Prepare for the girl to be introduced soon. I wonder if it is going to be a scary little girl like The Ring or something or an older woman?


----------



## kinmad4it

*Re: Here's The Thing: What Heels Can Learn From Jericho*

I'm guessing he doesn't really need to come back to the WWE. His band are doing great and he's been on telly outside of wrestling.
So, him coming back would mean he had a lot of say about how he comes back, he will have a lot more creative input than the current Heels on the roster.
He's been around a long time and will know how to gain heat without having to resort to insulting whichever town/city he's in.

The current heels are probably stuck with whatever generic crap the writers give them. If they had a bit more freedom we might see some of them getting genuine heat and not just cheap or go away heat.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Fishsticks said:


> Well duh! That isn't HHH's character or personality type. Certain gimicks and tricks work with certain people.
> 
> We get it. you don't like Jericho. you didn't like his return. But trying to justify your dislike with random hocus pocus is making you look foolish. I am giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming you are smarter than this.


I like Jericho I don't like that everything he does his iwc marks overrate it


----------



## Fishsticks

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Nitromalta said:


> I like Jericho I don't like that everything he does his iwc marks overrate it


But nothing is ever going to stop that. People are going to overreact, calling something the best they have ever seen, and then a few weeks later they will bash it. Is it annoying? Of course it is. Not here, but on other sites, it used to annoy the ---t out of me. But nothing I ever posted or said made a difference. IMO, it's best to let people overreact and go a little crazy. Because it's a lot better behind a computer screen than to have to see it in person, right? 

Now I for one thought his return was great. I have made several posts, nothing about "the greatest" though. But his return has not consumed my entire day and dreams. See sig below.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*

HELLO WINSTON SALEM! HELLO BAY BAY!


----------



## GiannarosPHX

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



OnlyOne said:


> Ah, good to see you completely missed the quote button. Mind explaining at all what you meant by it? As much as I've tried to see beyond the bland facade that the promo puts off, *I don't see Jericho being silent as anything but irritating, and certainly not in the way some heels should be*. To say he "continued to hold all of us in the palm of his hand" when such a description could apply to anybody returning in that context is foolish.
> 
> This isn't brilliant, nor is it *innovative*. You people are trying much too hard to see something that isn't there; it was Jericho being silent to the fans to draw heat and formally establish his heel turn, nothing else.


Being irritating was the point, and I don't think that was bad for a heel, I mean no other heel currently gives us a good reason to boo him. It was also certainly innovative, I've never seen anything like that. It wasn't a brilliant performance or anything for sure, and anybody who would be returning after a somewhat long absence and was told to act like that with the crowd for 10 minutes, tease a promo but say NOTHING would achieve the same result, being booed at last. But it was still a great idea, with a lot to expect next week.


----------



## Quasi Juice

I highly doubt Jericho makes even close to what he does in the WWE with his mediocre band and occasional TV appearances on reality shows. Hopefully this will entice him to stay for another 2 years or so, but I doubt it. Wouldn't surprise me if he was just around for the WrestleMania payday, and then left after Extreme Rules or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I would like to think that Jericho has a bit more freedom then most stars, he said he wasn't coming back until he had a new idea. It's not everyday a superstar can say "I am not gonna work until I have a way to make the crowed legit hate me. Look at Batista's heel turn, the dude fully said "Eddie is Dead". 

Heels are watered down these days, and look so damn weak it's unbelievable. 






I am not saying that Jericho is a typical heel, because his feud with HBK was GREAT, but Heels these days are not being booked appropriately, and that's a HUGE reason.

Edit: Didn't know the topic was merged, this was response to Winning's post.


----------



## buzzharvey22

JerichosReturns said:


> Yep! I didn't want to make it any longer going through all of the videos to explain it but it certainly seems obvious once you notice it!
> 
> I concluded this even before seeing the backstage one, after a few watches the way he pauses and drops his microphone as if he wanted to talk and how robotic his promo was gave off the feeling that he was being possessed/controlled after getting over the initial shock of him not saying anything.
> 
> Then you go and look at all the vignettes.... and the backstage segment where it seemed he was not humanly able to respond to the questions... how he stops to turn on his jacket (what I believe she is using to control him, why else would he wear a jacket with lights on it?), how weird it is, as opposed to bland as that IS NOT Jericho... makes it obvious that Jericho is being controlled by a supernatural girl that is going to "end to world as you know it".
> 
> Prepare for the girl to be introduced soon. I wonder if it is going to be a scary little girl like The Ring or something or an older woman?


you might just be my hero, well played sir


----------



## GR Choke

please don't return wearing trunks it just doesnt suit you, go back to the pants


----------



## roberta

I loved his jacket, I hope he doesn't go back to wearing suits and talking slowly that'd be lame.
He needs to add that hard metal flavor that he already has in real life


----------



## P.Smith

GR Choke said:


> please don't return wearing trunks it just doesnt suit you, go back to the pants


I hope you're joking.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Chris Jericho Exclusive WWE Interview*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And at what, per se, would that be? Making people look like they don't matter on the biggest show of the year just by virtue of facing the human doormat that he is? Because as much as I love Jericho, that's exactly what he's going to do, and it's not a good thing. On the biggest show of the year, the most important WWE star of the last 6 months is going to be facing a guy who's as credible and as capable of elevating a person as Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Punk vs Jericho cannot be allowed to happen. It would be an extremely entertaining program, but it still can't be allowed.
> 
> Oh, and the video is hilarious.


How certain is it that CM Punk will face Jericho at Wrestlemania? I totally agree with you that (while it would be an incredibly entertaining feud) CM Punk should face somebody bigger at Wrestlemania; he needs a huge win over somebody who doesn't lay down for just anybody. Personally, I'm rooting for CM Punk vs Triple H in a _Career Ending Match_. A win like that at Wrestlemania would make CM Punk a legitimate fucking hero! After Wrestlemania he should work with Jericho, perhaps building to an epic Summerslam battle?


----------



## ThePhenomRises

OK so by you "Jeritrolled" folks' logic, come Monday night, Jericho will be booed the second his entrance music hits, right? If that promo was such a HUUUUUGE success, we'll see that.


----------



## TheMan4eva

700 pages already..wow.


----------



## starship.paint

JerichosReturns said:


> Yep! I didn't want to make it any longer going through all of the videos to explain it but it certainly seems obvious once you notice it!
> 
> I concluded this even before seeing the backstage one, after a few watches the way he pauses and drops his microphone as if he wanted to talk and how robotic his promo was gave off the feeling that he was being possessed/controlled after getting over the initial shock of him not saying anything.
> 
> Then you go and look at all the vignettes.... and the backstage segment where it seemed he was not humanly able to respond to the questions... how he stops to turn on his jacket (what I believe she is using to control him, why else would he wear a jacket with lights on it?), how weird it is, as opposed to bland as that IS NOT Jericho... makes it obvious that Jericho is being controlled by a supernatural girl that is going to "end to world as you know it".
> 
> Prepare for the girl to be introduced soon. I wonder if it is going to be a scary little girl like The Ring or something or an older woman?


Chris Jericho... a man possessed? :lmao


----------



## ThePhenomRises

TheMan4eva said:


> 700 pages already..wow.


Well, not really. The thread was changed from "All It Begins Discussions here" to "Jericho's Return Discussion Thread" after his return. This thread was made way back in November and has ALL discussions about It Begins from the very first video...


----------



## Cliffy

Couldn't he have just ripped off o'haires old gimmick ?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: A possible Rock & Jericho vs Punk & Cena tag match before Mania?*



Rock316AE said:


> Jericho/Punk is not even the third biggest match on the card, why they would do something like that? that's like doing a Rock/Eddie vs Austin/Test match on RAW in 2001, absolutely no reason and The Rock is not working with Punk. a little fun promo with Rock and Jericho? would be awesome, other than that, pointless and don't accomplish nothing.
> 
> *Rock/Taker vs HHH/Cena?* that's a different story.


FUCK. ME. I think I'd have a kitten if that match ever happened lol.


----------



## lightfm

I also think he's being controlled by something lol. 

If anyone could pull that shit off it would be Jericho , also theres the previous control storylines with Taker and the urn and all so it's not that crazy.


----------



## Cliffy

Jericho was so good on monday that i hate him too much to tune in next week :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

So is it a pretty much done deal that it will be Jericho vs Punk for the title at Mania?

If so how does this lead into a Y2J VS CM Punk fued, being the most likely winner of this years rumble is Orton?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

jblvdx said:


> So is it a pretty much done deal that it will be Jericho vs Punk for the title at Mania?
> 
> If so how does this lead into a Y2J VS CM Punk fued, being the most likely winner of this years rumble is Orton?


orton is on the smackdown roster which means he will challenge the world heavyweight champion and not the wwe champion


----------



## Astitude

How exactly is Jericho a genius? 

Returning and running around like a goof for heel heat makes him a genius?


----------



## Starbuck

jblvdx said:


> So is it a pretty much done deal that it will be Jericho vs Punk for the title at Mania?
> 
> If so how does this lead into a Y2J VS CM Punk fued, being the most likely winner of this years rumble is Orton?


Don't think it's a forgone conclusion just yet. There's the off chance that Jericho will face Taker or even Orton. I don't think we'll fully find out until after the Rumble as either way, it's a bit too soon for a feud to start between any of them imo. Punk is busy with Ziggler for now and Jericho is busy sparkling.


----------



## Cliffy

Why was he mincing ?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Jericho's Gimmick*

Discuss your expectations about what Jericho's gimmick would be!

I think he'd continue trolling for sometime and he would gather a lot of heat by just trolling!


----------



## breadfan

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*

He's gonna be himself - the self-marking troll.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*



breadfan said:


> He's gonna be himself - the self-marking troll.


Troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll

I'm sick of this forum members using word "troll". Most of you don't even know what that means.


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*



KingofMetalFIN said:


> Troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll troll
> 
> I'm sick of this forum members using word "troll". Most of you don't even know what that means.


Isn't it posting/saying/doing something just to get a reaction out of people....Like going onto a Pro Rick Perry forum and make a thread that says you're a pro gay marriage atheist


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*

He be doing the trollface smile permanently, that will be his new gimmick.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*

Mega troll, mega heel. Basically what he does on twitter, except it will be on TV.


----------



## HiddenViolence

At first I was irritated and slowly realised what it was all about.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Jericho's Gimmick*

If he doesn't relate himself back to the It Begins promos then what a mighty waste that will be. Jericho as a troll on Twitter is pretty darn funny. Jericho as a sparkling troll is even funnier. Jerich as a troll for a gimmick = not so funny.


----------



## blazegod99

I dont get understand why people are saying that Punk vs Jericho should not happen. 

Punk vs Jericho is the only thing that would make sense IMO. Entertaining feud, Punk goes over a legend(Jericho is obviously a legend...), great matches, could be feud of the year.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Jeritroll?*

The poll pretty much sums it up. Watch the vid in my sig for further proof.


----------



## Harriston

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Winning™;10829320 said:


> I'm saying this right now. Jericho is not a troll and he never trolled tonight. At all. If anybody trolled anybody, it was ourselves trolling ourselves. We're all cheering Jericho and clapping like mindless sheep for Jericho's pandering....yet we never ask "Why?" Not a word said. Not a question asked. Not an explanation given. We just cheered because we don't know better and Jericho exploited our naivety in its full climax tonight.
> 
> Bravo, Jericho.


Kudos for finding any obscure reason to ride Jericho's dick while simultaneously accusing the WWE audience of riding it without reason. When a wrestler one likes returns a fan doesn't stop to think... "Jericho! I liked him for years! BUT WAIT! What do I like about this? He's just walking to the ring right now... I think I'll just sit in silence til he starts juggling grapefruits." Are you serious? Jericho is a troll.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Jeritroll?*

No, they're just building it up really slowly which can be good when applied to feuds but it's just lazy booking to have around 5-6 weeks of video packages and then to have him return and say nothing is really scraping the barrel for storylines.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Jeritroll?*



Harriston said:


> "Jericho! I liked him for years! BUT WAIT! What do I like about this?


I think the main thing that a lot of us liked about it is what we can envision it leading up to. When I see something in wrestling that makes me wonder "what the fuck was that" I'm either disappointed or I'm excited. In this instance I was excited because it's the very beginning of something. There's no way that reintroduction is going to stand alone as nothing more than Jericho's weird way of saying hello, so we have to assume it's part of some bigger picture. We don't know what that picture is yet, but this surreal return, coupled with the unusual and uncharacteristic hype videos suggests that it may well be something fresh and ultimately rewarding. The anticipation of something interesting and unpredictable is what I enjoyed.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Jeritroll?*

Won't know until Monday. If he comes out and says nothing again next week - then yes. If he does his 180 heel turn in a suit calling everyone a hypocrite & a parasite because they cheered his return, then no.


----------



## RoastedCat

*Re: Jeritroll?*

yes


----------



## RoastedCat

*Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fcDmbX3aU&feature=player_embedded

I just hate that guy. Why is he always smiling. It's starting to go on my nerves


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Jeritroll?*

The internet has leaked into your brain like mercury when you apply "trolling" to something someone is doing in real life


----------



## APEX

*Re: Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

Already posted dude.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...For_WWE_Jerry_Lawler_Teaming_With_HOF_er.html

Chris Jericho, who returned to WWE at Monday's Raw SuperShow, will be working a full-time schedule for the organization.

He is scheduled for this weekend's Raw house shows in Tyler, Texas as well as the Raw live event tour in California the following week and then regularly shortly thereafter.

Im really surprised that he's working a full time schedule. Considering he wants time to devote to fozzy and family as well


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

Awesome!


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*

All his decent main event feuds he was going up against someone who was the bigger draw and the bigger star power.

Jericho vs Edge
Jericho vs HBK
Jericho vs HHH
Jericho vs Orton

I don't think I've ever seen Jericho in a main event level feud where he was the main draw.

I know people want to watch Jericho... I just get the feeling he's not a big enough star power to help put people over and carry the title or a main event level feud just on his name.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

he must be broke


----------



## Smash

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

Because he said on an interview that he wants more time with his family/band, doesn't mean it's true.

It could be just as true as him saying "I'm touring in Hawaii on Jan 2nd" or w/e he said. You know?

Btw, I'm stoked that he is on a full time schedule, he is my favorite of all time :]


----------



## -Halo-

*Re: Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

fpalm oh great! first you say you hate him, yet you post on the headline ( funny lol ) So make up your mind would you!.

Close thread and :banplz:


----------



## superuser1

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*

Jericho isnt a draw, never was. He might be popular with the crowd but people wont tune in just to see him.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

That is actually great news will be good to have him full time.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

How can you hate Jericho? :banplz:


----------



## Smash

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*

Jericho vs HHH Wrestlemania 18 could have drawn huge, but it was overshadowed by Hogan vs Rock. , imo at least.


----------



## The Storm

*Re: Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

He's doing his job than.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



Smashisleet said:


> Jericho vs HHH Wrestlemania 18 could have drawn huge, but it was overshadowed by Hogan vs Rock. , imo at least.



Ironic... because Punk vs Jericho could be awesome. But Rock is going to overshadow it again.

Also ironic because Punk is exactly like Jericho in the fact he's good and people cheer him but he's not good enough to draw on his own without going up against a big star like Cena or Orton or HHH.


----------



## Dark_Link

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



Smashisleet said:


> Jericho vs HHH Wrestlemania 18 could have drawn huge, but it was overshadowed by Hogan vs Rock. , imo at least.


just like cena vs rock will over shadow his matcn with punk at mania thats the problem with wwe they dont know how to book matches cena vs rock will basically over shadow every match at mania


----------



## Calvin22

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

Chris Jericho dont need money.. jeeze.. He has made a fortune in his career since wwe pushed him a lot during his career, despite his size. I mean He is the first undisputed champion, as well as he has won quite a lot of titles.

I respect the guy for coming back. He clearly loves WWE, and the fans, otherwise he wouldn't dedicate time to wwe. He works hard with his character with his different creativity of words. I swear he produces his own stuff, since the other things that are giving to the WWE superstars are corny and bad.


Great to see Y2J Back


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Chris Jericho will be working a full time schedule*

Good.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Jericho backstage (funny lol)*

Jericho loves to troll and no one does it better.


----------



## Rua

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*

Chris Jericho was always someone that although couldn't draw alone would severely enhance the interest and draw of one of the big boys. Whoever the top guy was, Jericho facing him was a big draw rather than Jericho himself.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



Rua said:


> Chris Jericho was always someone that although couldn't draw alone would severely enhance the interest and draw of one of the big boys. Whoever the top guy was, Jericho facing him was a big draw rather than Jericho himself.


Quoted for Truth. Jericho is great at getting the guys hes fueding with over. This is also another reason I think Jericho was never looked at as a big draw as well, he was used most of the time to get his opponent over more than get himself over.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*

people need to stop judging a wrestler based on thier drawing ability. This people would be shitting on guys like Steamboat, Snuka, Guererro, it's getting really annoying. IWC has always been full of haters, but at least back then they hated on guys that didn't have in ring ability, now we hate on guys for not making the WWE enough money or not drawing big enough ratings. It's like everyone in this forum is on the financial advising committee for the WWE. The IWC has sold out.


----------



## bananakin94

*Could Jericho play part in Cena's Heel turn?*

I feel like the character Jericho is playing right now might have something to do with Cena
In terms of just being a super nice guy and always having a smile on his face.
Maybe him acting like how he was could somehow be a message towards Cena.
I don't know how Jericho could be incorporated into the "Embrace The Hate" Storyline since a program with Punk is the most likely scenario.

Anyone else feel like Jericho could play a role in Cena's heel turn?


----------



## Belladonna29

*Re: Could Jericho play part in Cena's Heel turn?*



bananakin94 said:


> I feel like the character Jericho is playing right now might have something to do with Cena
> In terms of just being a super nice guy and always having a smile on his face.
> Maybe him acting like how he was could somehow be a message towards Cena.
> I don't know how Jericho could be incorporated into the "Embrace The Hate" Storyline since a program with Punk is the most likely scenario.
> 
> Anyone else feel like Jericho could play a role in Cena's heel turn?


What's great about how he returned is that it plays into both Cena and CM Punk characters right now. Cena is a goody-goody face that fans have been split on for year years, but it seems even more pronounced now that they're cheering Punk, who was when from being a heel to an antihero that's cheered like a face when they were feuding.

Neither Cena or Punk want to "change who they are", but the WWE audience is evolving, and the conflict could be that neither of them may not have a choice.
Kane telling Cena to "embrace the hate" seems like the WWE finally acknowledging the majority of the audience growing tired of Cena's gimmick, and that hiding it up by calling him 'polarizing' won't change the fact that he's stale.
Whether this results in a full heel turn depends on whether the WWE thinks it's worth the lost merch money Cena brings in as a face to have him pull a Hogan @ Bash at the Beach. 

And ever since that shoot in June, Punk has gone through the predictable hype/backlash/debate phase, but on a bigger scale because of how mainstream that angle went.
Now, he's in that strange spot of being unquestionable a top tier performer that wants to hold onto his underground ideals.
And with that casual fans are finally latch onto him, the IWC can't decide whether they love or hate him anymore every f'n week. 

Where Jericho comes in his that he doesn't worry about any of those things--his character is completely above wanting to audience's approval. He doesn't want to be a role model like Cena; he doesn't even want to "make this shit fun again" like Punk. He hates everyone because eventually they would turn back on him anyway (like Cena) or only appreciate him when they realize they're about to lose him (like Punk). 

It's obvious how they'd use Jericho against Punk.
But against Cena, they could use Jericho in conjunction with Kane. 
Jericho could troll Cena about people hating him more than Punk and Rocky, who are both objectively less affable characters. Basically, Jericho could tell Cena that he's not brave enough to hate the people who hate him because he's a puppet for the crowd and has been for years. 
He could say that he was just like him when he returned last time, but when he realized he'd never be as loved as Shawn Micheals (a pandering hyporcrite), his hate set him free, blah blah blah.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: Could Jericho play part in Cena's Heel turn?*



Belladonna29 said:


> What's great about how he returned is that it plays into both Cena and CM Punk characters right now. Cena is a goody-goody face that fans have been split on for year years, but it seems even more pronounced now that they're cheering Punk, who was when from being a heel to an antihero that's cheered like a face when they were feuding.
> 
> Neither Cena or Punk want to "change who they are", but the WWE audience is evolving, and the conflict could be that neither of them may not have a choice.
> Kane telling Cena to "embrace the hate" seems like the WWE finally acknowledging the majority of the audience growing tired of Cena's gimmick, and that hiding it up by calling him 'polarizing' won't change the fact that he's stale.
> Whether this results in a full heel turn depends on whether the WWE thinks it's worth the lost merch money Cena brings in as a face to have him pull a Hogan @ Bash at the Beach.
> 
> And ever since that shoot in June, Punk has gone through the predictable hype/backlash/debate phase, but on a bigger scale because of how mainstream that angle went.
> Now, he's in that strange spot of being unquestionable a top tier performer that wants to hold onto his underground ideals.
> And with that casual fans are finally latch onto him, the IWC can't decide whether they love or hate him anymore every f'n week.
> 
> Where Jericho comes in his that he doesn't worry about any of those things--his character is completely above wanting to audience's approval. He doesn't want to be a role model like Cena; he doesn't even want to "make this shit fun again" like Punk. He hates everyone because eventually they would turn back on him anyway (like Cena) or only appreciate him when they realize they're about to lose him (like Punk).
> 
> It's obvious how they'd use Jericho against Punk.
> But against Cena, they could use Jericho in conjunction with Kane.
> Jericho could troll Cena about people hating him more than Punk and Rocky, who are both objectively less affable characters. Basically, Jericho could tell Cena that he's not brave enough to hate the people who hate him because he's a puppet for the crowd and has been for years.
> He could say that he was just like him when he returned last time, but when he realized he'd never be as loved as Shawn Micheals (a pandering hyporcrite), his hate set him free, blah blah blah.



This would be a really good angle.


----------



## FlyingElbow

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



Dark_Link said:


> just like cena vs rock will over shadow his matcn with punk at mania thats the problem with wwe they dont know how to book matches cena vs rock will basically over shadow every match at mania


I think what the OP was alluding to was that Rock/Hogan should have gone on _last_ that Mania, not before the HHH/Y2J match. You still obviously want both matches on the card, but if you put the bigger one on first, you burn out the crowd too early (which is exactly what happened at Mania 18).

I can't imagine Rock/Cena won't go on last at Mania 28, so I don't see that as an issue here. There's absolutely no credible argument AGAINST having Rock/Cena on a Mania card, as long as it's in its proper place (last). You can't _not_ book big money matches because you're worried about it overshadowing some other match on the card. That's just silly.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



Izual_Rebirth said:


> Ironic... because Punk vs Jericho could be awesome. But Rock is going to overshadow it again.
> 
> Also ironic because Punk is exactly like Jericho in the fact he's good and people cheer him but he's not good enough to draw on his own without going up against a big star like Cena or Orton or HHH.


I like Orton but I'm not sure why people keep bringing him up in the same sentence as guys like Cena and HHH. Orton is about on the same level as Punk, Jericho, Edge as they are all over as hell but don't really draw as the number one guys on a PPV. CM Punk does have potential to do that (although he's not off to a great start in my view) but it's going to take time and once you give it some time to develope he'll be a bigger star than Orton without a doubt. Chris Jericho has more talent than HHH and Cena *combined* but those guys just have him beat in the areas that you need for being a 'draw' or having mainstream appeal.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



FlyingElbow said:


> I think what the OP was alluding to was that Rock/Hogan should have gone on _last_ that Mania, not before the HHH/Y2J match. You still obviously want both matches on the card, but if you put the bigger one on first, you burn out the crowd too early (which is exactly what happened at Mania 18).
> 
> I can't imagine Rock/Cena won't go on last at Mania 28, so I don't see that as an issue here. There's absolutely no credible argument AGAINST having Rock/Cena on a Mania card, as long as it's in its proper place (last). You can't _not_ book big money matches because you're worried about it overshadowing some other match on the card. That's just silly.


Rock/Hogan should have been last. Triple H and Y2J were actually not happy they had to follow that match, but Vince didn't want Hogan having "top billing" cause he's a bitter old prick and hates the fact that he didn't make Hogan, but Hogan made Hogan, despite how many times he claims he could of made anyone his "top star" - it was a bullshit statement the first time he said it, the second time, and will be bullshit til the end of humanity. There was NOBODY who could of pulled off what Hogan did. 

Rock/Cena will go last. The only possible match that would trump that, is if the Undertaker *announced* that this WM would be his last match. If that happened, then he absolutely would get last match status, because his final match would be more important than Rock vs Cena. Other than that, the Cena/Rock match will go last, hopefully with The Rock winning clean or Cena going heel at least. Cena staying face and winning clean will quite possibly make me not watch wrestling anymore. I'm tired of the WWE having EVERY attitude era icon lose to this guy as they try to tell fans "No you WILL like John Cena, and we WILL put him over everyone."


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Could Jericho play part in Cena's Heel turn?*



bananakin94 said:


> I feel like the character Jericho is playing right now might have something to do with Cena
> In terms of just being a super nice guy and always having a smile on his face.
> Maybe him acting like how he was could somehow be a message towards Cena.
> I don't know how Jericho could be incorporated into the "Embrace The Hate" Storyline since a program with Punk is the most likely scenario.
> 
> Anyone else feel like Jericho could play a role in Cena's heel turn?


Oh I hope so, that would be fucking great.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Could Jericho play part in Cena's Heel turn?*



Belladonna29 said:


> What's great about how he returned is that it plays into both Cena and CM Punk characters right now. Cena is a goody-goody face that fans have been split on for year years, but it seems even more pronounced now that they're cheering Punk, who was when from being a heel to an antihero that's cheered like a face when they were feuding.
> 
> Neither Cena or Punk want to "change who they are", but the WWE audience is evolving, and the conflict could be that neither of them may not have a choice.
> Kane telling Cena to "embrace the hate" seems like the WWE finally acknowledging the majority of the audience growing tired of Cena's gimmick, and that hiding it up by calling him 'polarizing' won't change the fact that he's stale.
> Whether this results in a full heel turn depends on whether the WWE thinks it's worth the lost merch money Cena brings in as a face to have him pull a Hogan @ Bash at the Beach.
> 
> And ever since that shoot in June, Punk has gone through the predictable hype/backlash/debate phase, but on a bigger scale because of how mainstream that angle went.
> Now, he's in that strange spot of being unquestionable a top tier performer that wants to hold onto his underground ideals.
> And with that casual fans are finally latch onto him, the IWC can't decide whether they love or hate him anymore every f'n week.
> 
> Where Jericho comes in his that he doesn't worry about any of those things--his character is completely above wanting to audience's approval. He doesn't want to be a role model like Cena; he doesn't even want to "make this shit fun again" like Punk. He hates everyone because eventually they would turn back on him anyway (like Cena) or only appreciate him when they realize they're about to lose him (like Punk).
> 
> It's obvious how they'd use Jericho against Punk.
> But against Cena, they could use Jericho in conjunction with Kane.
> Jericho could troll Cena about people hating him more than Punk and Rocky, who are both objectively less affable characters. Basically, Jericho could tell Cena that he's not brave enough to hate the people who hate him because he's a puppet for the crowd and has been for years.
> He could say that he was just like him when he returned last time, but when he realized he'd never be as loved as Shawn Micheals (a pandering hyporcrite), his hate set him free, blah blah blah.


very nicely put friend...nice read


----------



## naitchnatureboy

all you dumb marks on here couldn't realize what jericho was doing.


----------



## ABK

*Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*

So I was thinking of an alliance between these two and that's if and only if Jericho is 'heel' heading into WrestleMania with a match against CM Punk at the Grandest Stage Of Them All. If booked right, I for one feel it will play out real well with both going at it on the mic and in the ring. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



holycityzoo said:


> people need to stop judging a wrestler based on thier drawing ability. This people would be shitting on guys like Steamboat, Snuka, Guererro, it's getting really annoying. IWC has always been full of haters, but at least back then they hated on guys that didn't have in ring ability, now we hate on guys for not making the WWE enough money or not drawing big enough ratings. It's like everyone in this forum is on the financial advising committee for the WWE. The IWC has sold out.


(Y)


----------



## GEOLINK

I look at the WrestleMania 28 situation just like I look at WrestleMania 19's.

Hogan vs. Vince almost overshadowed every other match because it was a highly anticipated and a must watch match. Hell it was named "20 Years In the Making." But WrestleMania 19 was filled with underrated matches like the Tag Team turmoil, Rock vs. Austin III, HBK vs. Jericho, hell even Triple H vs. Booker T, that made the card even more special.

It's great that the WWE has a problem like this because it'll only make WrestleMania 28 even more special and memorable, unlike WrestleMania 27.

Not every match needs to be the main event... hell this is WrestleMania, every match should be special and not feel like a filler from another PPV. The more big names the better.


----------



## SailorAirman

*Re: Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*

I'll have to hear Jericho say something first before I think this will work. I also will need to know who "she" is. If "she" is a current diva or Stephanie McMaohn then I'm not sure why you would need Laurinaitis as a third wheel.


----------



## A. Arbuckle

Geolink said:


> I look at the WrestleMania 28 situation just like I look at WrestleMania 19's.
> 
> Hogan vs. Vince almost overshadowed every other match because it was a highly anticipated and a must watch match. Hell it was named "20 Years In the Making." But WrestleMania 19 was filled with underrated matches like the Tag Team turmoil, Rock vs. Austin III, HBK vs. Jericho, hell even Triple H vs. Booker T, that made the card even more special.
> 
> It's great that the WWE has a problem like this because it'll only make WrestleMania 28 even more special and memorable, unlike WrestleMania 27.
> 
> Not every match needs to be the main event... hell this is WrestleMania, every match should be special and not feel like a filler from another PPV. The more big names the better.


WM28 card is going to be stacked. I can't wait to see how they place everybody.


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

yes or no.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

The best mic worker on the roster does not need a manager, neither does a person who's accomplished as much as Jericho.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Cole should be a manager or else a colour commentator but to Jericho? Come on.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Hell no, keep Cole away from Jericho. Cole will ruin him after a week.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Jericho is a billion times the mic worker that Cole is so I find it baffling as to why he needs a manager.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Not a bad idea. At first, I was thinking "hell no", but then I thought more about it. While Cole is managing, he won't be commentating, so that will mean we'll only see Cole when we see Jericho. The less we see of Cole, the better it'll be.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

I just read the stupidest thing ever...

So congratulations are in order I guess...


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*


----------



## guru of wrestling

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Michael Troll should be managing Swagger along with the soaring eagle


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

That's too much troll for one company to handle.


----------



## Ratedr4life

I just realized something, it probably came up before but in 1-2-2012 the number 2 appears three times, 222...in reference to SAVE_US.222, funny how I didn't notice that, but I'm sure others did though. I'm sure Jericho picked this date to return for that reason.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*



Amsterdam said:


> That's too much troll for one company to handle.


I was thinking WWE should pick up Mark Briscoe and have the three feud/troll each other for months. The sheer trolling forces at work will keep me entertained and watching Raw no matter how bad everything else is.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Should Michael Troll be managing Chris Jeritroll?*

Chris Jericho doesn't need a manager, my dear...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*



Abk92 said:


> If booked right


i found the flaw in your post...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> i found the flaw in your post...


Why do people like you even have wrestling in their life any more?

I'd like that alliance, can even seeing it implode at Wrestlemania with the fallout of Ace trying to get both Punk and Jericho.

For now though, it makes sense. Losing a few weeks on Jerichos return, face or heel? won't hurt either, with all of this pandering Jericho did this week and whatever he does the coming weeks.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Why do people like you even have wrestling in their life any more?
> 
> I'd like that alliance, can even seeing it implode at Wrestlemania with the fallout of Ace trying to get both Punk and Jericho.
> 
> For now though, it makes sense. Losing a few weeks on Jerichos return, face or heel? won't hurt either, with all of this pandering Jericho did this week and whatever he does the coming weeks.


I gotta agree with you on the first. Some nags about every tiny bits that is wwe, so my question have also been "why the fuck are you watching this crap if you think its so crappy".


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

I see Johnny Ace and Jericho going at it to see who's the best at trolling Punk. :lmao


----------



## frx

*Re: Why does Jericho want to go heel again?*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Well if it isn't obvious tonight he basically tried his hardest to make us hate a smiling pandering face. But lets face it that was a helluva pop he got when he came back. I understand he always wants to do something new and different but it seems the crowd really wants him as a face. Obviously if he goes against Punk I think Jericho will eventually lose crowd support as a heel, just because Punk is so over. But if you put heel jericho against most other superstars I think he would get cheered.
> 
> I guess his return tonight was something new and original. That jacket was sick and he definitely got himself into very good shape since he last left. Maybe Im the only one but I wanted to see Jericho as a face for a little bit, and so did the crowd. It took the crowd FOREVER to stop cheering him, and even after like 10 minutes there were only a few boos. Maybe this is going to be something really great but personally I was hoping he would return as a face, for at least a little while.
> 
> On another note did anyone see that "IWC Smark" Sign? Who on here is that?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfm9TfD72M0&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> at 10:26.
> 
> 
> Even the youtube commenters think hes a face. I dont even think people understood he was trying to heel it up lol..


Well put.


----------



## roberta

Raw is Jericho period
I would be more than happy if the show was all about him, he can come and dance for 2 hpurs and I'd still enjoy it.

He is sooo talented he makes the rest of the roster look even crappier than what they already are


----------



## manstis1804

*Re: In what main event feuds has Jericho been the main draw and bigger star power?*



holycityzoo said:


> people need to stop judging a wrestler based on thier drawing ability. This people would be shitting on guys like Steamboat, Snuka, Guererro, it's getting really annoying. IWC has always been full of haters, but at least back then they hated on guys that didn't have in ring ability, now we hate on guys for not making the WWE enough money or not drawing big enough ratings. It's like everyone in this forum is on the financial advising committee for the WWE. The IWC has sold out.


DAMN! So right. I'm tired of every thread devolving into who's a draw, ratings, etc. Don't you guys have your OWN opinions on what you like?


----------



## ice_edge

One Troll to rule them all, One Troll to find them,
One Troll to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

Y2Trollico is back.

Arrive, Troll, Leave x2. (Y)

It seems we have a a little troll problem of our own. And it's called Y2Troll plan. Where he truly did piss off a lot of fans. 

Anyways glad he's back and i really marked the hell out. Especially when his jacket was glowing in the night and he was doing "Raw is Jericho" pose. Gosh I love that stuff. Good to have it inb4 the massive heel turn we will get shortly.

Hell he might be troll enough not to completely turn next week ether just to piss everyone off a bit more.


----------



## Zophiel

*Most annoying return ever*


----------



## Dice Darwin

Maybe it's because I stopped being a huge Jericho mark during his last run, but his return bored me to death. Guess that's the only way a guy can get heat these days. Bore the crowd into hating you. 

Can't hate a heel for doing what he has to. He's probably been watching Raw and seeing how people hate Michael Cole and Johnny Ace, so he's taking a similar route. Maybe Jericho and Laurinaitis will form a Mr. Excitement stable together. The End will really begin then.

Since I actually like being entertained by my entertainment, if I get that same bored feeling next time he's on Raw, I won't whine or bitch about it. I'll just change the channel and watch basketball, and if I miss anything important storyline stuff I'll catch it later on Youtube. But I'm sure a lot of people here will be hanging on his every word regardless, because he has a lot of fans here.

Edit: as for the poll, I can't say I'll be cheering for either Punk or Jericho. But the match would be good, though.


----------



## BlackMagicX

*Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I thought I would give this guy credit for unlocking the logical code and creating a great video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rapHpVcshN4


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



BlackMagicX said:


> I thought I would give this guy credit for unlocking the logical code and creating a great video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rapHpVcshN4


Wow this video was pretty good. And I didn't think about Stephanie until i saw this video...


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

2002: WrestleMania 18 - Chris Jericho loses WWE Championship
2012: WrestleMania 28 - Chris Jericho regains WWE Championship

Ten years later...


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I don't want Jericho to lose At Wm.


----------



## Mr Eagles

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I'm a huge Punk fan, but Jericho >>>


----------



## AllyAdair

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Brilliant video.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

is it me or are all these people who are editing these videos so much better then the WWE people who do them, lol.


----------



## Dyl

Dice Darwin said:


> Maybe it's because I stopped being a huge Jericho mark during his last run, but his return bored me to death. Guess that's the only way a guy can get heat these days. Bore the crowd into hating you.
> 
> Can't hate a heel for doing what he has to. He's probably been watching Raw and seeing how people hate Michael Cole and Johnny Ace, so he's taking a similar route. Maybe Jericho and Laurinaitis will form a Mr. Excitement stable together. The End will really begin then.
> 
> Since I actually like being entertained by my entertainment, if I get that same bored feeling next time he's on Raw, I won't whine or bitch about it. I'll just change the channel and watch basketball, and if I miss anything important storyline stuff I'll catch it later on Youtube. But I'm sure a lot of people here will be hanging on his every word regardless, because he has a lot of fans here.
> 
> Edit: as for the poll, I can't say I'll be cheering for either Punk or Jericho. But the match would be good, though.


Word for word what I could have written - (except for the basketball lol)

I was a massive Y2J fan back in the day, and will always have a soft spot for Jericho, but during his "Best in the world" heel gimmick I stopped being interested in him, not because he wasn't neccessarily doing a good job, just simply because it bored me.

I have seen some Jericho fans use the fact that he has evolved his character over time as opposed to (the big two examples) Rock and Austin, who have essentially remained the same as his main (or at least a prominent) 'selling point'. This is true, 100%, and absolutely a credit to Jericho, however i'd be lying if I said I wouldn't rather he still had long hair, long tights and was 'The Ayatola of Rock & Rolla'.

At the end of the day, like Dice Darwin has said above, I wont bitch and moan about it because to be honest, not only is it pointless, but i actually don't watch the product or care enough about it. Jericho is a legend and I respect him trying to do something different, but he'll always be Y2J to me.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Wow, that was fucking awesome. +rep


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Smoogle said:


> is it me or are all these people who are editing these videos so much better then the WWE people who do them, lol.


Come on, the WWE has made amazing videos over the years.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Damn, this is amazing. The editing and storyline is awesome, and then seven nation army takes this to a whole other level.


----------



## the frenchise

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Wow this guy is very talented. Thanks for the vid


----------



## APEX

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Damn, thats clever....awesome video.


----------



## HLRyder

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

great video! but dont kid yourself, wwe's videos are way better. although this one was very good


----------



## Kane-UK

This is how Jericho can put a twist on his "honest man" gimmick...


----------



## zigglesXe

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

That video was #SIIIIIIIICK!

Hopefully that match becomes a reality.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



peowulf said:


> Come on, the WWE has made amazing videos over the years.


I don't disagree with that but these YOUTUBE ones are upping the ante and becoming very very good.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Holy flying fuck, GREAT Video.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



HLRyder said:


> great video! but dont kid yourself, wwe's videos are way better. although this one was very good


Obviously, WWE is a multi-million dollar company and their videos probably have input from 10 people. This is one jabroni doing it all. I thought it was VERY Good.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Really great video for what could be an awesome feud if they go in that direction.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Smoogle said:


> is it me or are all these people who are editing these videos so much better then the WWE people who do them, lol.


It's just you. If there's one thing WWE can do, it's make damn good video packages.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Really cool video. Still makes no sense to me though lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



HarlemHeatstroke said:


> It's just you. If there's one thing WWE can do, it's make damn good video packages.


WWE hasn't made many good ones lately though, probably because the shows don't provide decent material anymore


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

"Best in the World" vs. "Best in the World"? Like the sound of that, and both have had some great matches in the past with each other!


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Smoogle said:


> is it me or are all these people who are editing these videos so much better then the WWE people who do them, lol.


The only thing WWE does well these days are the videos.


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Hasn't made any good ones recently?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upyqxL5d-vE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvXVP2iSNs



The WWE video production team is absolutely world class.


Sick video though. If WWE just copied everything suggested in that video I'd be happy.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Dragonballfan said:


> WWE hasn't made many good ones lately though, probably because the shows don't provide decent material anymore











Enjoy


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Fuck man, if this is what's to come for the WWE championship, I wont know who the root for.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Dragonballfan said:


> WWE hasn't made many good ones lately though, probably because the shows don't provide decent material anymore


Yeah, these are horrible.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

It's one thing for someone who cares about a Punk and Jericho feud to do a video like this.

But if someone is employed by the WWE chances are they make 20 or 30 of these sorts of videos a year so keeping the passion alive is harder.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, these are horrible.







Not the official Survivor Series Promo ,but i get your point.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

That wasn't that great. The one somebody made about Austin/Punk was awesome though.

This is my favourite fan made music video. Holy shit it's good. Summer of Punk, you were too short.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I don't like the new style of their promos, I get what they're trying to do with the "story" but I prefer the strong hype video packages like they did in the past.



Amsterdam said:


> 2002: WrestleMania 18 - Chris Jericho loses WWE Championship
> 2012: WrestleMania 28 - Chris Jericho regains WWE Championship
> 
> Ten years later...


Would be great.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Wow that got me excited for a match that will hopefully happen


----------



## Zedders

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Jericho winning the Royal Rumble and beating CM Punk at WM28 with the assistance of Stephanie McMahon.

Epic.


----------



## jumaki15

Probably nothing at all, but anyone else notice he kinda did the Christian entrance thing when he shields his eyes and looks into the crowd. I may just be dumb for thinking it could possibly mean anything though lol


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

oh dat song,
Fucking made me nostalgia hard

Sweet video


----------



## #1Peep4ever

jumaki15 said:


> Probably nothing at all, but anyone else notice he kinda did the Christian entrance thing when he shields his eyes and looks into the crowd. I may just be dumb for thinking it could possibly mean anything though lol


lol
now that punk has stolen his best in the world gimmick he stole christians Captain Charisma Gimmick


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

Epic Video. This song remix is in the new GI Joe too.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Chris Jericho and John Laurinaitis alliance.*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Why do people like you even have wrestling in their life any more?


wait, what? dude, you know that i can think booking is shit, and still like the product, right?


----------



## LarryCoon

roberta said:


> would be more than happy if the show was all about him, he can come and dance for 2 hpurs and I'd still enjoy it.


Nah, I'll just take the current Raw format


----------



## jumaki15

#1Peep4ever said:


> lol
> now that punk has stolen his best in the world gimmick he stole christians Captain Charisma Gimmick


lol that dick!


----------



## Adramelech

Jericho should disappear and the WWE should air another set of mysterious promos in an Undertaker style and then have Jericho come out and do the exact same thing again.


----------



## dietjuice

Heel turn next week


----------



## Raven73

*Kofi v Jericho*

How awesome would a match between Kofi and Jericho be?

The entrances alone would be epic, especially if Bourne was at ringside.


I may not like Jericho and may not have turned yet, but who could stop laughing?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

They have had matches with each other in the past. They were pretty decent, not epic though


----------



## Raven73

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

I'm talking about Jericho's new entrance.

Nobody sees the hilarity in Jericho completely sh**ing on Kofi by pandering the audience on his way to the ring


----------



## sbuch

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

Jericho already did Kofi a favor by giving him the IC Title ... Jericho then went on to replace CM Punk in the EC and win the WHC


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

The NOC match with Jericho-Kofi was a real great one.


----------



## L-U-D

Adramelech said:


> Jericho should disappear and the WWE should air another set of mysterious promos in an Undertaker style and then have Jericho come out and do the exact same thing again.


Lol! Love this.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*



Raven73 said:


> I'm talking about Jericho's new entrance.
> 
> Nobody sees the hilarity in Jericho completely sh**ing on Kofi by pandering the audience on his way to the ring


uhh i dont see whats so funny about that


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

I remember in 09 or 10 a match with Evan Bourne and Jericho, and Bourne won; it put him over like hell. Since apparently HHH hates bourne right noe (source: another thread from here) maybe jericho will feud and bury bourne. maybe.


----------



## ohhudidntkno

I really hope he uses the liontamer instead of the lame ass boston crab


----------



## Showtime2k8

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

That would be epic, especially if WWE utilized the "best in the world" moniker they both use, and incorporate Stephanie McMahon... However, we all know we'll be lucky if they use just one of those 2. The possible WM28 has a lot of potential, could be best in long time. 

Punk V Jericho
Cena V Rock
Taker V ???(not H, maybe masked Kane, someone fresh(Ziggler))
3 Elite ME matches
Only ? is the WHC match


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I would rather have Jericho vs Undertaker


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That wasn't that great. The one somebody made about Austin/Punk was awesome though.
> 
> This is my favourite fan made music video. Holy shit it's good. Summer of Punk, you were too short.


Lol it lasted all of 2 weeks at most.... :evil:



Zedders said:


> Jericho winning the Royal Rumble and beating CM Punk at WM28 with the assistance of Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> Epic.


I don't know they already teamed them up together and it made Y2J look like a joke... I'd rather not see that again...


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

If Jericho wins the rumble and he and Punk face off for the title at 28 Jericho has to win. Rumble winners have lost 4 years in a row now its time to bring prestige back to the rumble


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

this feud doesnt need stephanie


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I video edit myself and I don't know how I'd something like that. Splendid job!


----------



## screw you mcmahon

I hope this match at mania doesn't disappoint. More importantly if Jericho keeps this working the crowd bullshit up for weeks to come without saying something than the creative writers need a punch in the face. All this sucking up to the crowd just to show his heel character is a waste of air time. If they aren't going to do anything with Jericho that is that important than there is no ffin point in wasting our ffin time.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

WOW! This video is fucking sick, I've been watching it for the past 20 minutes, it's so good.


----------



## Mallix

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

There was no need to fuck with Seven Nation Army. It's perfect. I'd rather have actual instruments and no autotune instead of some noise that resembles bowel movements. The video was okay.

On the topic of Y2J vs Punk at WM, it's an amazing match to have on the card, but I don't think Jericho will go over Punk.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I can feel that Chris Jericho could be on his way out to winning back the WWE Championship at WM 28.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

Maybe him doing the Christian thing is a sign the two will work together again. They were a solid tag team back in the day and a tag team rivalry in the mean time building towards punk at WM could be exactly what the tag division needs to make it relevant again. Have a young team come in to win the titles at EC, but pretty sure a lot of people would be happy with them as a tag team and could definitely see it if it is jericho's last stint with the WWE.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I will mark for this feud, period.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

That was...AWESOME. That video really got me into the Wrestlemania mood


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Chris Jericho Vs CM Punk @ Wrestlemania*

I want to see this match happen. If it were to happen, it would have the tendency to be as awesome as the custom promo is. Also, because I would love to see the war between Punk and Jericho Marks.


----------



## Najm al Din

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

They had a few matches, one when Kofi took the IC title off him. And another when Kofi first got drafted to SD in 2010

Both great matches


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Kofi v Jericho*

They have had a very few matches, Kofi is the one that took the IC title away from him, which I hated. After Kofi debuted on Sd in 2012 he still lost to Kofi.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

So it looks like Fozzy tours and heads to the UK in June. Wonder how that will play out on WWE.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

WrestlingforEverII said:


> So it looks like Fozzy tours and heads to the UK in June. Wonder how that will play out on WWE.


kayfabe injury or only performing at PPV/RAW?


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother

TMPRKO said:


> Should have just come out as heel from the beginning.


FFS, I can't beleive how dumb the majority of posters in this thread must be.

A guy as big and popular as Jericho will always be cheered upon his return so you have to work the crowd into hating him again if he is about to embark on a heel run (Look at HHH's return in 2006... He arrived to pops and had to screw and beatdown Flair before being able to resume his heel character).

Half of you fuckers have no attention span and, despite your weekly bitching, clearly just want to see the same old formulaic shit churned out over and over again with [insert fave wrestler] in the top spot.





The crowd were unfortunately slow off the mark in terms of interpreting his behaviour, but Y2Js return was fresh and got me totally hyped to see what happens next week.


----------



## sharkboy22

Without making this sound as gay as possible, but damn Jericho is in fantastic shape. You can actually see his abs now and the man titties are gone. He had really let himself go over the past few years but now he looks just as fit as he did 10 years ago.


----------



## TheRock316

Guys who will Jericho feud currently

We all know its gonna be Jericho-Punk at WM

They wont build the feud immediately, Punk is now busy with Ziggler

So what will Jericho do now


----------



## GillbergReturns

This character has the potential to be disasterous. Andy Kauffman use to have a sketch were he was intentially offensive to everyone and the punchline was to make everyone go home unhappy. That's what this reminds me of. The question is do people watch unhappy or do they just turn the television off because he's not even trying to be entertaining at any level?

It's interesting that his return lost viewers. I think most people see him parading around like a j*ck*ss and just say this is stupid and they turn it off. They're not saying to themselves oh he's trying to make me bored, brilliant. That loveable troll.


----------



## BKelly237

*Jericho/Orton feud?*

For the record, I'd much look forward to Jericho/Punk which seems like more of a possibility, but lest we forget Orton (kayfabe) put Jericho out of action the last time he was competing with his signature punt.

When Orton comes back from his injury and his feud with Wade Barrett concludes, I think it would make sense for Jericho to want revenge and it would give Orton relevency again, who has cooled off a bit since his feud with Christian.


----------



## punkisepic1

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

jericho has memory loss


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Oh my god, Hunter, he's remembering things from the past. Quick, use the tear gas.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

I have been waiting for this feud, hopefully it happens after WM when Orton is coming back to RAW.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Even Miz didn't remember when he turned on Truth, this is why Laurinatis is such a formidable enemy he remember things that happened a month ago!


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh my god, Hunter, he's remembering things from the past. Quick, use the tear gas.


Nah just let Jack Bauer torture him for 24 hours


----------



## WashingtonD

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

I'd prefer to see Jericho/Punk just to see Punk get a taste of his own medicine and get owned on the mic by a real master

Thouh Orton-Jericho would probably make for a better match, Orton is the best face worker in the world right now


----------



## raggedglory

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Could be an interesting feud once the supposed Jericho/Punk one is over. I think I could really dig that as a big summer rivalry or something along those lines


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*



WashingtonD said:


> I'd prefer to see Jericho/Punk just to see Punk get a taste of his own medicine and get owned on the mic by a real master
> 
> Thouh Orton-Jericho would probably make for a better match, Orton is the best face worker in the world right now


Orton's great, but to call him the best face worker in the world is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## juvijuice

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Their feud from the start of Jericho's last run was pretty good, but it would be interesting to see it again with the face/heel roles switched.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Would love to see a Jericho/Orton fued, but I wouldn;t hold my breath with te WWE basing their fued on what happened the last time JEricho left the WWE that would mean the WWE had to admit something more than 6 months old actually happened.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Once Jericho finishes with Punk, I think this feud should be re-ignited as there is unfinished business there clearly.


----------



## EnglishWrestling

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Jericho never forgets, hes the elephant of the WWE. Orton kicked his ass back to Fozzys locker room, better bet your ass Jericho will return the favor.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Seriously, I care less for Orton vs jericho.

I am just waiting for Jericho vs punk feud to begin.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*



BKelly237 said:


> For the record, I'd much look forward to Jericho/Punk which seems like more of a possibility, *but lest we forget Orton (kayfabe) put Jericho out of action the last time he was competing with his signature punt*.
> 
> When Orton comes back from his injury and his feud with Wade Barrett concludes, I think it would make sense for Jericho to want revenge and it would give Orton relevency again, who has cooled off a bit since his feud with Christian.


Last time we saw Jericho he was also on the verge of revealing the identity of the anonymous GM. I don't think either one of those things will ever be mentioned ever again. As Tyrion put it hilariously: 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh my god, Hunter, he's remembering things from the past. Quick, use the tear gas.


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Nexus buried 'Taker at Bragging Rights two years ago, and we didn't get a feud. Won't happen, especially since Orton's on SmackDown.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Jericho got taken out? He was just on Raw this past Monday.


----------



## shaunwwe

*I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

Ask yourselves what was punk calling himself when he resigned to raw when triple h took over and before he started calling himself the best in the world at what he does.

I think this may be why Jericho isn't speaking as it may have some relation in to Punk's old nickname


----------



## hamp69

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

im thinkin and i still cant figure it out, plz tell lolz


----------



## Tracer Bullet

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

The voice of the voiceless? It could be that kind of twist. I think it's more, "I'm the best in the world. I can make you love me or hate me without saying a word. I don't need a pipebomb, I am a pipebomb." Some kind of attitude like that is what I think Jericho will use, just my opinion.


----------



## hookupskid85

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

I think he just forgot the script, don't think into it to hard.


----------



## Tedious

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



hookupskid85 said:


> I think he just forgot the script, don't think into it to hard.


:lmao Yeah.

You have a point with voice of the voiceless though.


----------



## shaunwwe

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



hookupskid85 said:


> I think he just forgot the script, don't think into it to hard.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fcDmbX3aU

He is still silent there.


----------



## holycityzoo

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



hookupskid85 said:


> I think he just forgot the script, don't think into it to hard.


Nah that shit was planned from the beginning. You can tell by the way he dropped the mic, he was like "fuck you"


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

I almost hope Jericho keeps this up for longer, it would be so funny.


----------



## hookupskid85

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

But how is going to yell to the ref saying "ask him" "ask him'?


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*



> Last time we saw Jericho he was also on the verge of revealing the identity of the anonymous GM. I don't think either one of those things will ever be mentioned ever again


Orton was secretly working with the Anon GM to keep the identity secret so obviously once it came out Jericho had the ip address he became expendable...thusly ate a punt to shut his mouth


----------



## hookupskid85

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



shaunwwe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fcDmbX3aU
> 
> He is still silent there.


Honestly looks like guy was in a rush to go take a crap. It's been a while since he has been in WWE, stage freight all over again. Jericho can't help himself but talk and whine and cry like usual.


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



shaunwwe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fcDmbX3aU
> 
> He is still silent there.


Great interview.

wk


----------



## the-gaffer

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

Punk has been dropping Pipe Bombs to appeal to more people, Jericho was just showing him that he can still be the best in the World while saying nothing

I think that's the route


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

Maybe Jericho is afraid that if he says something, someone might steal it from him and start using it as well. Hense why Jericho is angry.


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

He has no voice. On the road touring with Fozzy, screaming all those long nights.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*

....


Jericho didn't say anything because he is in full heel mod. He soaked up everything the crowd gave him and left them with nothing. He's clearly pissed off about something, and is just acting like a troll.


----------



## Mr_BB

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



shaunwwe said:


> Ask yourselves what was punk calling himself when he resigned to raw when triple h took over and before he started calling himself the best in the world at what he does.
> 
> I think this may be why Jericho isn't speaking as it may have some relation in to Punk's old nickname


don't know don't care wish Y2Jackoff would have stayed gone wwe don't need him :gun: Y2J


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: I think I know why Jericho now apparently doesn't speak*



Mr_BB said:


> don't know don't care wish Y2Jackoff would have stayed gone wwe don't need him :gun: Y2J


As hard as you may try, he is and always will be a better troll than you, and he doesn't even have to speak.


----------



## ice_edge

TheRock316 said:


> Guys who will Jericho feud currently
> 
> We all know its gonna be Jericho-Punk at WM
> 
> They wont build the feud immediately, Punk is now busy with Ziggler
> 
> So what will Jericho do now


No we don't know anything really. It might as well be punk till EC and Taker right after he returns. That's my best bet since sure as hell i don't want Taker-HHH part 3.


----------



## Flare of Ra

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

OP so what you want an Orton/Punk feud clone? How stupid would that be?

If he wanted revenge kayfabe it should have happened already. I'll tell you one thing theres no way how they can pass it off that hes just now recovered from that punt, so its pointless.


----------



## DukeNukem

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

No, I honestly do not see a feud between Orton/Punk or even Jericho/Orton. Something just wouldn't "mesh" well with the characters. :/ Though, this is just my opinion.


----------



## liberty_JAC

His debut was retarded.

I personally hated every second of it. Should have been more epic than just Jericho returning. And why the weeks and weeks of creepy, dark videos just to have Jericho come out and act all happy-go-lucky, cheering and fist-pumping like a child on Christmas.

It did not make any sense. The whole thing was stupid. He should have delivered a promo about what he was gonna do, instead of taking weeks of videos and making them pointless. Either way though, I am really disappointed that it's Jericho. I look forward to him being back in the ring and wrestling, but this return should have belonged to someone else, and the way it was executed was ridiculous.

I felt bad FOR him, watching his return. It was silly to have him do that. I was embarrassed.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

I'd prefer Jericho/Punk for Wrestlemania, since Punk's a better mic worker then Orton. Plus, their gimmicks match better (best in the world).


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Maybe they'll do Jericho-Orton after WM. There is a draft, and April-June is usually a slow period for WWE since it's just superstars/writers(yes,writers...) taking a break from WM and stuff like that.

I thought Jericho might have returned last summer to help Christian beat Orton since Jericho-Christian were friends on wwetv and what better way for Jericho to have gotten revenge on Orton than cost him his world title match


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

Continuity in WWE? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo

liberty_JAC said:


> His debut was retarded.
> 
> I personally hated every second of it. Should have been more epic than just Jericho returning. And why the weeks and weeks of creepy, dark videos just to have Jericho come out and act all happy-go-lucky, cheering and fist-pumping like a child on Christmas.
> 
> It did not make any sense. The whole thing was stupid. He should have delivered a promo about what he was gonna do, instead of taking weeks of videos and making them pointless. Either way though, I am really disappointed that it's Jericho. I look forward to him being back in the ring and wrestling, but this return should have belonged to someone else, and the way it was executed was ridiculous.
> 
> I felt bad FOR him, watching his return. It was silly to have him do that. I was embarrassed.


You got trolled son.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*

The only reason I would want this, is if Jericho goes over making his heel status that much higher. Then move on to CM punk and put him over.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Jericho/Orton feud?*



dxbender said:


> I thought Jericho might have returned last summer to help Christian beat Orton since Jericho-Christian were friends on wwetv and what better way for Jericho to have gotten revenge on Orton than cost him his world title match


Before Jericho ends his third run with the company, I want to see a face Christian vs. heel Jericho feud. The promos and the matches would be excellent and there's history there. Christian hasn't faced Jericho as a face, so it will be something different the WWE Universe hasn't seen.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Who will Jericho feud with first? Thoughts


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

punk

next question


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Punk. Unfortunately.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Punk obviously. He'll be feudless and silent until the Rumble where Punk is (thankfully) done with Ziggler and (hopefully, but unlikely) done with Laurinaitis.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Punk. Your next question will probably be "When?" and my answer is two weeks.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk. Unfortunately.


That sounds great on the mic though


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



ESPNNYC1 said:


> That sounds great on the mic though


And nobody loves great mic work more than I do, and if this were taking place any other time, I would kill to see it, but Punk doesn't need an entertaining program, he needs an absolute, definitive put over to solidify him as a permanent main eventer. That should've happened this WrestleMania with Triple H, but instead he gets Jericho, an uncredible career midcarder who does jobs for Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. That's a slap in Punk's face after all the work he's put in to go from a random midcarder to the #2 guy. Let Jericho vs Punk happen at some B level PPV in the summer like MITB where the title matches don't matter. He can't afford to get dragged down to the midcard again by the association with Jericho at the biggest show of the year. It'll reflect very poorly on his standing.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

I want him to feud with Kane, perhaps put Kane over at Mania, or be Undertaker's last opponent at Mania. That's where I want Jericho to be.


----------



## ESPNNYC1

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Why Kane he feuded with him before and it sucked


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

Thats because WWE booked this wrestlemania like idiots. They decided punk was gonna be the number 2 guy in the company after having announced Cena/Rock.
That in itself messed everything up, they cared more for short term monetary gain then prolonged success with Punk.

They could have put HHH with Punk at this Mania but now he is with undertaker which boggles my mind. Hell, they could have gone Punk/Taker for the streak, I've heard Undertaker wouldn't
mind loosing to put someone over. So with all that gone to shit, no one on the Roster was credible enough for Punk, you can say Orton but that would have gone to shit too.
Every promo punk would have killed Orton and Orton would be doing crazy faces and acting like he was close to being insane, I guess that's his only gimmick.

Same shit happened to ADR, that's why he isn't credible. Only guy I can think that is viable in anyway cuz of their booking is Jericho or hell perhaps Michaels.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

I've said before that Taker should go out 20-0, but if CM Punk beats Taker clean at Wrestlemania, that would put him over BIG time.


----------



## sickofcena

*Chris Jericho's Reaction to the IWC's Reaction*

http://botchedspot.com/2012/01/06/jerichos-plot-for-ultimate-heeldom/


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Chris Jericho's Reaction to the IWC's Reaction*

Except a lot of "smart marks" have been bitching about the return.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*

if Punk broke the Streak, he will get Same amount of heat what Cena gets Officially.


----------



## RandyBorton

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And nobody loves great mic work more than I do, and if this were taking place any other time, I would kill to see it, but Punk doesn't need an entertaining program, he needs an absolute, definitive put over to solidify him as a permanent main eventer. That should've happened this WrestleMania with Triple H, but instead he gets Jericho, an uncredible career midcarder who does jobs for Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. That's a slap in Punk's face after all the work he's put in to go from a random midcarder to the #2 guy. Let Jericho vs Punk happen at some B level PPV in the summer like MITB where the title matches don't matter. He can't afford to get dragged down to the midcard again by the association with Jericho at the biggest show of the year. It'll reflect very poorly on his standing.


Are you out of your mind?!? There are soooooooooooo many things wrong with what you just said! Where do I even start? Jericho is a consummate professional wrestler. His in-ring skill is simply superb and always has been, and he is extremely versatile. He can work a technical match, a high-flying match, a brawling match, a submission/catch-as-catch-can match, anything, he can do it at the drop of a dime. You can watch his matches with Mysterio, Benoit, Triple H, HBK, Eddie, Taker, and any of the numerous diverse opponents he's worked with to see that. On the mic, Jericho is perfect. Perfect. That's the only word to describe it. He can get an arena packed to the roof to react in literally any way he wants. I honestly don't know if there is anyone else who has proven so adept at telling a story, and he has done it as a face, tween, and heel, and with a variety of entirely different personas, and it's ALWAYS compelling and entertaining.

I don't think you realize the potential of a Punk-Jericho feud. Like, I don't think you get it. We are talking about two guys who could go out there and put on a 30-40 min wrestling CLINIC in front of 80,000 people any day of the week, they're that damn good. You get two guys who know how to WRESTLE, and I mean really WRESTLE, and put them in a ring and they will give you magic. But then, on top of their physical abilities, these guys are arguably the two best storytellers in the WWE today (with Triple H possibly in that group as well)--two guys who are _guaranteed_ to get the audience invested in their every word and every move. Punk v. Jericho IS everything pro wrestling should always be giving you--these two are THE most well-rounded, talented performers in that company today, period.

Now--Jericho, an "uncredible career midcarder"? Honestly, that's either straight disrespect or straight ignorance. You're talking about a 6 time World Champ whose gone toe-to-toe with literally EVERYONE who might possibly matter in this business, in every high profile match type you can think of--ladder match, HIAC with HHH back in 2002, elimination chamber, and the list goes on. The last Wrestlemania he was in, he was in one of the main events! and retained the World Title. In fact, the last match he was in before he left last year was the main event on Raw against Orton. He won Wrestling Observer Match of the Year in 2008 for his Ladder match with HBK at No Mercy, which, once again, was the main-event for the World Title--which retained--and was the last of a _series_ of spectacular matches they had over the course of that same summer that also earned them Feud of the Year, both from Wrestling Observer and PWI; then was named the Observer's Wrestler of the Year in both 2008 AND 2009, and PWI's #2 Wrestler in the World in 2008. Won the Observer's Best on Interviews FOR THE ENTIRE DECADE 2000-2009. 

I think it's important to recognize that a man like Chris Jericho midcards because he's _willing_ to, not because he has to. Over the course of the last 12 years, he has fought at all levels on the card because he is willing to work wherever the company needs him. You ever hear any of his interviews? He has no qualms going out there and putting on a clinic in a losing effort because he understands that wrestling is show business, and his motivation is to be as _entertaining_ as can be, not to hog the spotlight for as long as possible, because he doesn't need that to validate his success or his ability. He's like HBK in that regard, a man who retired as 4 time world champion but could've easily been in the double digits if he wanted to, who between from 2002 to 2010 was in countless main-event title matches, even at multiple WMs, and was perfectly OK with losing ALL OF THEM. Guys like Jericho and Michaels put their egos aside for the business when others aren't willing to, and THAT's why HHH is 13-time world champion and they are not. THat's why Jericho has never won Money in the Bank, despite inventing the match. And that's why Jericho allowed himself to be pinned by Slater during that feud with the Nexus, or by Bourne in the weeks before he left: _because it's entertaining_. He knew he was on his way out soon anyway, and he was willing to lose so that a younger, fresher guy like Bourne, who's trying to make a name for himself, might possibly have his career furthered; Jericho could lose every match for a year and he'd still be a legend, but that one loss could've halted Bourne's momentum indefinitely. Think about that dude: guys like that are a rare gem in this industry, and quite frankly, we should be so lucky that a man with such superb ability HASN'T taken all the glory despite undoubtedly being able to. 

Just the fact that they put that Intercontinental title on Jericho a record 9 times shows that he's far from "uncredible"--he DOMINATES the mid-card whenever he steps away from the main-event scene. Furthermore, the guy has the talent to make lower tier belts main-event worthy: think back to his EPIC Unified Tag Team title reign with the Big Show back in 2009. By the time they finally lost those titles after dominating for almost 5 months, it was in the main event at the first ever TLC... and the WWE Championship match, Vince's "Crown Jewel", was mid-card that night. And for those 5 months, Jericho was everywhere on WWE TV, working double duty on Raw and SmackDown and never missing a beat. That was the last time those tag team titles felt really important, and it goes without saying that a heel Big Show wasn't the one captivating everyone's attention. And then he let's go of the tag team titles in Dec to DX and by Feb he's World Champ again, heading into Wrestlemania with the belt. As for the tag titles... what happened to those again? He's the kinda guy who doesn't have to be promised a 6 month reign or a 9 month reign where he's assured 20 main-event victories in a row; he's willing to drop the belt a month later, IF it makes sense for the business. Held the title for a month, dropped it to Swagger 5 days after WM 26 and was a main-event player for his last few months afterwards. The important clarification here is that you should NOT conflate Jericho's unselfishness and humility with MEDIOCRITY, because when Jericho says "I am the best in the world at what I do"--and you really think about just what it is that he does--you realize: it's a hard claim to dispute.

Long story short, Jericho's been a top name in this company since 1999, Been a World Championship main-event player since 2001, and he is one of the most respected and loved wrestlers in the world, PERIOD. He is a legend, a future Hall of Famer without a doubt. He will bring out the best in Punk on the mic and in the ring, have a masterful 30 min match at Wrestlemania, get hit by the GTS and get pinned... and he will solidify Punk's career, without a single complaint.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



RandyBorton said:


> Are you out of your mind?!? There are soooooooooooo many things wrong with what you just said! Where do I even start? Jericho is a consummate professional wrestler. His in-ring skill is simply superb and always has been, and he is extremely versatile. He can work a technical match, a high-flying match, a brawling match, a submission/catch-as-catch-can match, anything, he can do it at the drop of a dime. You can watch his matches with Mysterio, Benoit, Triple H, HBK, Eddie, Taker, and any of the numerous diverse opponents he's worked with to see that. On the mic, Jericho is perfect. Perfect. That's the only word to describe it. He can get an arena packed to the roof to react in literally any way he wants. I honestly don't know if there is anyone else who has proven so adept at telling a story, and he has done it as a face, tween, and heel, and with a variety of entirely different personas, and it's ALWAYS compelling and entertaining.
> 
> I don't think you realize the potential of a Punk-Jericho feud. Like, I don't think you get it. We are talking about two guys who could go out there and put on a 30-40 min wrestling CLINIC in front of 80,000 people any day of the week, they're that damn good. You get two guys who know how to WRESTLE, and I mean really WRESTLE, and put them in a ring and they will give you magic. But then, on top of their physical abilities, these guys are arguably the two best storytellers in the WWE today (with Triple H possibly in that group as well)--two guys who are _guaranteed_ to get the audience invested in their every word and every move. Punk v. Jericho IS everything pro wrestling should always be giving you--these two are THE most well-rounded, talented performers in that company today, period.
> 
> Now--Jericho, an "uncredible career midcarder"? Honestly, that's either straight disrespect or straight ignorance. You're talking about a 6 time World Champ whose gone toe-to-toe with literally EVERYONE who might possibly matter in this business, in every high profile match type you can think of--ladder match, HIAC with HHH back in 2002, elimination chamber, and the list goes on. The last Wrestlemania he was in, he was in one of the main events! and retained the World Title. In fact, the last match he was in before he left last year was the main event on Raw against Orton. He won Wrestling Observer Match of the Year in 2008 for his Ladder match with HBK at No Mercy, which, once again, was the main-event for the World Title--which retained--and was the last of a _series_ of spectacular matches they had over the course of that same summer that also earned them Feud of the Year, both from Wrestling Observer and PWI; then was named the Observer's Wrestler of the Year in both 2008 AND 2009, and PWI's #2 Wrestler in the World in 2008. Won the Observer's Best on Interviews FOR THE ENTIRE DECADE 2000-2009.
> 
> I think it's important to recognize that a man like Chris Jericho midcards because he's _willing_ to, not because he has to. Over the course of the last 12 years, he has fought at all levels on the card because he is willing to work wherever the company needs him. You ever hear any of his interviews? He has no qualms going out there and putting on a clinic in a losing effort because he understands that wrestling is show business, and his motivation is to be as _entertaining_ as can be, not to hog the spotlight for as long as possible, because he doesn't need that to validate his success or his ability. He's like HBK in that regard, a man who retired as 4 time world champion but could've easily been in the double digits if he wanted to, who between from 2002 to 2010 was in countless main-event title matches, even at multiple WMs, and was perfectly OK with losing ALL OF THEM. Guys like Jericho and Michaels put their egos aside for the business when others aren't willing to, and THAT's why HHH is 13-time world champion and they are not. THat's why Jericho has never won Money in the Bank, despite inventing the match. And that's why Jericho allowed himself to be pinned by Slater during that feud with the Nexus, or by Bourne in the weeks before he left: _because it's entertaining_. He knew he was on his way out soon anyway, and he was willing to lose so that a younger, fresher guy like Bourne, who's trying to make a name for himself, might possibly have his career furthered; Jericho could lose every match for a year and he'd still be a legend, but that one loss could've halted Bourne's momentum indefinitely. Think about that dude: guys like that are a rare gem in this industry, and quite frankly, we should be so lucky that a man with such superb ability HASN'T taken all the glory despite undoubtedly being able to.
> 
> Just the fact that they put that Intercontinental title on Jericho a record 9 times shows that he's far from "uncredible"--he DOMINATES the mid-card whenever he steps away from the main-event scene. Furthermore, the guy has the talent to make lower tier belts main-event worthy: think back to his EPIC Unified Tag Team title reign with the Big Show back in 2009. By the time they finally lost those titles after dominating for almost 5 months, it was in the main event at the first ever TLC... and the WWE Championship match, Vince's "Crown Jewel", was mid-card that night. And for those 5 months, Jericho was everywhere on WWE TV, working double duty on Raw and SmackDown and never missing a beat. That was the last time those tag team titles felt really important, and it goes without saying that a heel Big Show wasn't the one captivating everyone's attention. And then he let's go of the tag team titles in Dec to DX and by Feb he's World Champ again, heading into Wrestlemania with the belt. As for the tag titles... what happened to those again? He's the kinda guy who doesn't have to be promised a 6 month reign or a 9 month reign where he's assured 20 main-event victories in a row; he's willing to drop the belt a month later, IF it makes sense for the business. Held the title for a month, dropped it to Swagger 5 days after WM 26 and was a main-event player for his last few months afterwards. The important clarification here is that you should NOT conflate Jericho's unselfishness and humility with MEDIOCRITY, because when Jericho says "I am the best in the world at what I do"--and you really think about just what it is that he does--you realize: it's a hard claim to dispute.
> 
> Long story short, Jericho's been a top name in this company since 1999, Been a World Championship main-event player since 2001, and he is one of the most respected and loved wrestlers in the world, PERIOD. He is a legend, a future Hall of Famer without a doubt. He will bring out the best in Punk on the mic and in the ring, have a masterful 30 min match at Wrestlemania, get hit by the GTS and get pinned... and he will solidify Punk's career, without a single complaint.


Excellent fucking post. It's only your 6 post as well..keep it up!


----------



## RandyBorton

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I would like to think that Jericho has a bit more freedom then most stars, he said he wasn't coming back until he had a new idea. It's not everyday a superstar can say "I am not gonna work until I have a way to make the crowed legit hate me. Look at Batista's heel turn, the dude fully said "Eddie is Dead".
> 
> Heels are watered down these days, and look so damn weak it's unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that Jericho is a typical heel, because his feud with HBK was GREAT, but Heels these days are not being booked appropriately, and that's a HUGE reason.
> 
> Edit: Didn't know the topic was merged, this was response to Winning's post.


I just wanted to say, this video is perfect! Not only are Stone Cold and HHH giving a perfect example of effectively being a heel, but what they are saying describes the way a heel is supposed to think and treat people. And that's why Triple H was so damn good at being bad for so long: "We will tell YOU when it is too much. We will tell YOU when we've crossed the line." 

Someone should remind these pseudo-bad guys today of this fundamental heel tenet: In your quest to incur the utter hatred of the audience members, find their boundaries, then incessantly, remorselessly transgress them. 

And after disappointing masses of people, after making some people feel cheated out of their time and money, after persuading people to stay up all night--despite having morning obligations--for literally nothing.... I'd say Jericho adhered to the tenet pretty well. And THAT's why we appreciate him so damn much.


----------



## Fire at Heart

This will be great lets face it punks face run has gone as bad as it possibly could he needs something regain his edge because all he's doing lately is cutting corny jokes with john laurnigitas. Time to make things serious. Honestly anyone suggesting triple h vs punk? far less likely punk goes over hhh then y2j. He was the fucking ceo and he still beat punk lord knows how much he'll embarrass him if he comes back full time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Enjoyed the return, if the goal is to try and make him universally hated and curb his entertaining personality making it impossible for him to retain heat for a long period of time then its a genius idea. Obviously going to be interesting about how they tweek the character, especially if he's put into a program with someone, but for now it'll be great to watch it all play out.

Saw this though on another forum and was in stitches:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Segunda Caida said:


> Enjoyed the return, if the goal is to try and make him universally hated and curb his entertaining personality making it impossible for him to retain heat for a long period of time then its a genius idea. Obviously going to be interesting about how they tweek the character, especially if he's put into a program with someone, but for now it'll be great to watch it all play out.
> 
> Saw this though on another forum and was in stitches:


:lmao

genius but thats exactly what i thought


----------



## CNB

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



RandyBorton said:


> Are you out of your mind?!? There are soooooooooooo many things wrong with what you just said! Where do I even start? Jericho is a consummate professional wrestler. His in-ring skill is simply superb and always has been, and he is extremely versatile. He can work a technical match, a high-flying match, a brawling match, a submission/catch-as-catch-can match, anything, he can do it at the drop of a dime. You can watch his matches with Mysterio, Benoit, Triple H, HBK, Eddie, Taker, and any of the numerous diverse opponents he's worked with to see that. On the mic, Jericho is perfect. Perfect. That's the only word to describe it. He can get an arena packed to the roof to react in literally any way he wants. I honestly don't know if there is anyone else who has proven so adept at telling a story, and he has done it as a face, tween, and heel, and with a variety of entirely different personas, and it's ALWAYS compelling and entertaining.
> 
> I don't think you realize the potential of a Punk-Jericho feud. Like, I don't think you get it. We are talking about two guys who could go out there and put on a 30-40 min wrestling CLINIC in front of 80,000 people any day of the week, they're that damn good. You get two guys who know how to WRESTLE, and I mean really WRESTLE, and put them in a ring and they will give you magic. But then, on top of their physical abilities, these guys are arguably the two best storytellers in the WWE today (with Triple H possibly in that group as well)--two guys who are _guaranteed_ to get the audience invested in their every word and every move. Punk v. Jericho IS everything pro wrestling should always be giving you--these two are THE most well-rounded, talented performers in that company today, period.
> 
> Now--Jericho, an "uncredible career midcarder"? Honestly, that's either straight disrespect or straight ignorance. You're talking about a 6 time World Champ whose gone toe-to-toe with literally EVERYONE who might possibly matter in this business, in every high profile match type you can think of--ladder match, HIAC with HHH back in 2002, elimination chamber, and the list goes on. The last Wrestlemania he was in, he was in one of the main events! and retained the World Title. In fact, the last match he was in before he left last year was the main event on Raw against Orton. He won Wrestling Observer Match of the Year in 2008 for his Ladder match with HBK at No Mercy, which, once again, was the main-event for the World Title--which retained--and was the last of a _series_ of spectacular matches they had over the course of that same summer that also earned them Feud of the Year, both from Wrestling Observer and PWI; then was named the Observer's Wrestler of the Year in both 2008 AND 2009, and PWI's #2 Wrestler in the World in 2008. Won the Observer's Best on Interviews FOR THE ENTIRE DECADE 2000-2009.
> 
> I think it's important to recognize that a man like Chris Jericho midcards because he's _willing_ to, not because he has to. Over the course of the last 12 years, he has fought at all levels on the card because he is willing to work wherever the company needs him. You ever hear any of his interviews? He has no qualms going out there and putting on a clinic in a losing effort because he understands that wrestling is show business, and his motivation is to be as _entertaining_ as can be, not to hog the spotlight for as long as possible, because he doesn't need that to validate his success or his ability. He's like HBK in that regard, a man who retired as 4 time world champion but could've easily been in the double digits if he wanted to, who between from 2002 to 2010 was in countless main-event title matches, even at multiple WMs, and was perfectly OK with losing ALL OF THEM. Guys like Jericho and Michaels put their egos aside for the business when others aren't willing to, and THAT's why HHH is 13-time world champion and they are not. THat's why Jericho has never won Money in the Bank, despite inventing the match. And that's why Jericho allowed himself to be pinned by Slater during that feud with the Nexus, or by Bourne in the weeks before he left: _because it's entertaining_. He knew he was on his way out soon anyway, and he was willing to lose so that a younger, fresher guy like Bourne, who's trying to make a name for himself, might possibly have his career furthered; Jericho could lose every match for a year and he'd still be a legend, but that one loss could've halted Bourne's momentum indefinitely. Think about that dude: guys like that are a rare gem in this industry, and quite frankly, we should be so lucky that a man with such superb ability HASN'T taken all the glory despite undoubtedly being able to.
> 
> Just the fact that they put that Intercontinental title on Jericho a record 9 times shows that he's far from "uncredible"--he DOMINATES the mid-card whenever he steps away from the main-event scene. Furthermore, the guy has the talent to make lower tier belts main-event worthy: think back to his EPIC Unified Tag Team title reign with the Big Show back in 2009. By the time they finally lost those titles after dominating for almost 5 months, it was in the main event at the first ever TLC... and the WWE Championship match, Vince's "Crown Jewel", was mid-card that night. And for those 5 months, Jericho was everywhere on WWE TV, working double duty on Raw and SmackDown and never missing a beat. That was the last time those tag team titles felt really important, and it goes without saying that a heel Big Show wasn't the one captivating everyone's attention. And then he let's go of the tag team titles in Dec to DX and by Feb he's World Champ again, heading into Wrestlemania with the belt. As for the tag titles... what happened to those again? He's the kinda guy who doesn't have to be promised a 6 month reign or a 9 month reign where he's assured 20 main-event victories in a row; he's willing to drop the belt a month later, IF it makes sense for the business. Held the title for a month, dropped it to Swagger 5 days after WM 26 and was a main-event player for his last few months afterwards. The important clarification here is that you should NOT conflate Jericho's unselfishness and humility with MEDIOCRITY, because when Jericho says "I am the best in the world at what I do"--and you really think about just what it is that he does--you realize: it's a hard claim to dispute.
> 
> Long story short, Jericho's been a top name in this company since 1999, Been a World Championship main-event player since 2001, and he is one of the most respected and loved wrestlers in the world, PERIOD. He is a legend, a future Hall of Famer without a doubt. He will bring out the best in Punk on the mic and in the ring, have a masterful 30 min match at Wrestlemania, get hit by the GTS and get pinned... and he will solidify Punk's career, without a single complaint.


This has got to be the greatest post ive ever read on this forum...ever....


WOW. It actually made me smile, you're a superstar.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Completely agree with RB's post re Jericho's willingness to work the mid card and put younger guys over. Completely unselfish when it comes to this. Guy is an absolute workhorse of a performer. I have no doubt he will bring out the best in Punk and by the time the feud is finished, Punk will be even better than he is now.


----------



## Nachti

it was obvious...
jericho once said in an interview, it is hard to get people booing these days. you must be more creative, because people are cheering heels.

he did it.


----------



## RandyBorton

liberty_JAC said:


> His debut was retarded.
> 
> I personally hated every second of it. Should have been more epic than just Jericho returning. And why the weeks and weeks of creepy, dark videos just to have Jericho come out and act all happy-go-lucky, cheering and fist-pumping like a child on Christmas.
> 
> It did not make any sense. The whole thing was stupid. He should have delivered a promo about what he was gonna do, instead of taking weeks of videos and making them pointless. Either way though, I am really disappointed that it's Jericho. I look forward to him being back in the ring and wrestling, but this return should have belonged to someone else, and the way it was executed was ridiculous.
> 
> I felt bad FOR him, watching his return. It was silly to have him do that. I was embarrassed.


fpalm This is foolish. If a heel does what fans would like him to do, HE'S NOT DOING HIS JOB. You're _supposed_ to hate him!!!!!! 

And you say "have him do that", as if Jericho's anything is determined by creative. Don't be naive, child--Jericho is an incredibly intelligent and observant man who understands his craft extremely well; he did what he did with the precise intention of making you and people like you react exactly as you have. I don't see why you would feel bad for him--after all, he's the one who knows where this is going, you're the one who thinks he has it all figured out but really has no idea. Then again, I suppose that's why he's the one whose been on television for over a decade, eh? The moment you think Chris Jericho doesn't know _exactly_ what he's doing--well, that's probably when you're right where he wants you.


But--Awww, wittle baybee, did Jericho let you down? We're you upset? Do you wanna cry?

GOOD. PARASITE.


----------



## Starbuck

Great post by RandyBorton (lol) but I do think some of it is a little inflated shall we say. For all his savvy about the business, ability to perform at any level and all the rest of it, Jericho seems to completely miss the fact that him losing to Bourne and Slater means absolutely nothing because he does it so often that it isn't special. Maybe if he was a little more selfish at times then getting a win over him _would_ actually mean something. I'm talking about in terms of truly elevating someone here. To say that Punk will gain nothing from going over Jericho is just wrong. No doubt a program between the two will be great and both will be able to showcase their talent in the ring and on the mic. Punk beating him will be a nice win for him to have but that's about it. Why? Because Jericho isn't The Undertaker. He isn't Triple H or John Cena or The Rock. He doesn't have that standing with the fans where if somebody beats them it makes everybody stand up and say, "What the fuck did I just see? Did CM Punk really just beat The Undertaker?" That isn't going to happen with Jericho which is where the feeling of Punk working with Jericho won't be good for him comes from and it is 100% valid if a bit skewed depending on how emphatically it is being said.


----------



## Dallas

It's not exactly a difficult concept... Jericho pissed EVERYBODY off with that return. It sure as fuck pissed me off. That's what makes me appreciate how good it was in terms of heel work - that he pissed his own fanboys off.


----------



## RandyBorton

Fire at Heart said:


> john laurnigitas.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Starbuck said:


> Great post by RandyBorton (lol) but I do think some of it is a little inflated shall we say. For all his savvy about the business, ability to perform at any level and all the rest of it, Jericho seems to completely miss the fact that him losing to Bourne and Slater means absolutely nothing because he does it so often that it isn't special. Maybe if he was a little more selfish at times then getting a win over him _would_ actually mean something. I'm talking about in terms of truly elevating someone here. To say that Punk will gain nothing from going over Jericho is just wrong. No doubt a program between the two will be great and both will be able to showcase their talent in the ring and on the mic. Punk beating him will be a nice win for him to have but that's about it. Why? Because Jericho isn't The Undertaker. He isn't Triple H or John Cena or The Rock. He doesn't have that standing with the fans where if somebody beats them it makes everybody stand up and say, "What the fuck did I just see? Did CM Punk really just beat The Undertaker?" That isn't going to happen with Jericho which is where the feeling of Punk working with Jericho won't be good for him comes from and it is 100% valid if a bit skewed depending on how emphatically it is being said.


I get what your saying and a lot of it makes sense but looking at the current roster we have Triple H (Semi retired, already worked with Punk and look how that turned out), Taker (who probably will be retired after this Mania and is unlikely to work with Punk again) and Jericho, who are basically the three established remnants left from the attitude era and the most established and decorated veterans, arguably the last 'golden era' of the WWE (I havent included the Rock as I dont think he will be around for the long haul, though I suppose a future Mania match between Punk and the Rock isnt totally impossible). So I think a Punk victory over any of those three would make his stock rise. I agree with you in the sense that a clean win over Taker or HHH would be bigger, but I dont necessarily agree that a win over Jericho will be just another win. I think it will be a big feather in the cap of Punk to say he beat Chris Jericho at Mania as Jericho is very well respected by the fans as Punk needs that win over an established star to make people sit up and take notice, even if it is a guy who has put over guys like Bourne and Slater whose fortunes have been mixed ever since to say the least. 

I actually would prefer Jericho v Taker at Mania and Punk v HHH (With Punk to go over clean) but im not holding my breath especially regarding the latter. Punk and Jericho could easily feud post Mania and have the feud ending match at Summerslam or something so that this is all accommodated. But then to make Jericho look like a badass who Punk may struggle to overcome, Jericho would have to end Taker's streak and I am not sure that WWE will do that, nor do I want to see the streak end.


----------



## Starbuck

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I get what your saying and a lot of it makes sense but looking at the current roster we have Triple H (Semi retired, already worked with Punk and look how that turned out), Taker (who probably will be retired after this Mania and is unlikely to work with Punk again) and Jericho, who are basically the three established remnants left from the attitude era and the most established and decorated veterans, arguably the last 'golden era' of the WWE (I havent included the Rock as I dont think he will be around for the long haul, though I suppose a future Mania match between Punk and the Rock isnt totally impossible). So I think a Punk victory over any of those three would make his stock rise. I agree with you in the sense that a clean win over Taker or HHH would be bigger, but I dont necessarily agree that a win over Jericho will be just another win. I think it will be a big feather in the cap of Punk to say he beat Chris Jericho at Mania as Jericho is very well respected by the fans as Punk needs that win over an established star to make people sit up and take notice, even if it is a guy who has put over guys like Bourne and Slater whose fortunes have been mixed ever since to say the least.
> 
> I actually would prefer Jericho v Taker at Mania and Punk v HHH (With Punk to go over clean) but im not holding my breath especially regarding the latter. Punk and Jericho could easily feud post Mania and have the feud ending match at Summerslam or something so that this is all accommodated. But then to make Jericho look like a badass who Punk may struggle to overcome, Jericho would have to end Taker's streak and I am not sure that WWE will do that, nor do I want to see the streak end.


We're on the same page lol. There isn't really anybody else for Punk to face so Jericho is the next best thing, if it even happens of course. It will be a good win for him and like you said, be a feather in his cap but really, as Pyro and others have also said, this Mania really ought to be the one where he gets a shit ton of momentum going in, gets put over huge by a legit name and comes out of it truly elevated. But since they're stuck for star power atm, Jericho will have to do. That isn't a bad thing though since we all know that a program between the 2 should be great.


----------



## XXlulzXX

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



RandyBorton said:


> Are you out of your mind?!? There are soooooooooooo many things wrong with what you just said! Where do I even start? Jericho is a consummate professional wrestler. His in-ring skill is simply superb and always has been, and he is extremely versatile. He can work a technical match, a high-flying match, a brawling match, a submission/catch-as-catch-can match, anything, he can do it at the drop of a dime. You can watch his matches with Mysterio, Benoit, Triple H, HBK, Eddie, Taker, and any of the numerous diverse opponents he's worked with to see that. On the mic, Jericho is perfect. Perfect. That's the only word to describe it. He can get an arena packed to the roof to react in literally any way he wants. I honestly don't know if there is anyone else who has proven so adept at telling a story, and he has done it as a face, tween, and heel, and with a variety of entirely different personas, and it's ALWAYS compelling and entertaining.
> 
> I don't think you realize the potential of a Punk-Jericho feud. Like, I don't think you get it. We are talking about two guys who could go out there and put on a 30-40 min wrestling CLINIC in front of 80,000 people any day of the week, they're that damn good. You get two guys who know how to WRESTLE, and I mean really WRESTLE, and put them in a ring and they will give you magic. But then, on top of their physical abilities, these guys are arguably the two best storytellers in the WWE today (with Triple H possibly in that group as well)--two guys who are _guaranteed_ to get the audience invested in their every word and every move. Punk v. Jericho IS everything pro wrestling should always be giving you--these two are THE most well-rounded, talented performers in that company today, period.
> 
> Now--Jericho, an "uncredible career midcarder"? Honestly, that's either straight disrespect or straight ignorance. You're talking about a 6 time World Champ whose gone toe-to-toe with literally EVERYONE who might possibly matter in this business, in every high profile match type you can think of--ladder match, HIAC with HHH back in 2002, elimination chamber, and the list goes on. The last Wrestlemania he was in, he was in one of the main events! and retained the World Title. In fact, the last match he was in before he left last year was the main event on Raw against Orton. He won Wrestling Observer Match of the Year in 2008 for his Ladder match with HBK at No Mercy, which, once again, was the main-event for the World Title--which retained--and was the last of a _series_ of spectacular matches they had over the course of that same summer that also earned them Feud of the Year, both from Wrestling Observer and PWI; then was named the Observer's Wrestler of the Year in both 2008 AND 2009, and PWI's #2 Wrestler in the World in 2008. Won the Observer's Best on Interviews FOR THE ENTIRE DECADE 2000-2009.
> 
> I think it's important to recognize that a man like Chris Jericho midcards because he's _willing_ to, not because he has to. Over the course of the last 12 years, he has fought at all levels on the card because he is willing to work wherever the company needs him. You ever hear any of his interviews? He has no qualms going out there and putting on a clinic in a losing effort because he understands that wrestling is show business, and his motivation is to be as _entertaining_ as can be, not to hog the spotlight for as long as possible, because he doesn't need that to validate his success or his ability. He's like HBK in that regard, a man who retired as 4 time world champion but could've easily been in the double digits if he wanted to, who between from 2002 to 2010 was in countless main-event title matches, even at multiple WMs, and was perfectly OK with losing ALL OF THEM. * Guys like Jericho and Michaels put their egos aside for the business when others aren't willing to, and THAT's why HHH is 13-time world champion and they are not.* THat's why Jericho has never won Money in the Bank, despite inventing the match. And that's why Jericho allowed himself to be pinned by Slater during that feud with the Nexus, or by Bourne in the weeks before he left: _because it's entertaining_. He knew he was on his way out soon anyway, and he was willing to lose so that a younger, fresher guy like Bourne, who's trying to make a name for himself, might possibly have his career furthered; Jericho could lose every match for a year and he'd still be a legend, but that one loss could've halted Bourne's momentum indefinitely. Think about that dude: guys like that are a rare gem in this industry, and quite frankly, we should be so lucky that a man with such superb ability HASN'T taken all the glory despite undoubtedly being able to.
> 
> Just the fact that they put that Intercontinental title on Jericho a record 9 times shows that he's far from "uncredible"--he DOMINATES the mid-card whenever he steps away from the main-event scene. Furthermore, the guy has the talent to make lower tier belts main-event worthy: think back to his EPIC Unified Tag Team title reign with the Big Show back in 2009. By the time they finally lost those titles after dominating for almost 5 months, it was in the main event at the first ever TLC... and the WWE Championship match, Vince's "Crown Jewel", was mid-card that night. And for those 5 months, Jericho was everywhere on WWE TV, working double duty on Raw and SmackDown and never missing a beat. That was the last time those tag team titles felt really important, and it goes without saying that a heel Big Show wasn't the one captivating everyone's attention. And then he let's go of the tag team titles in Dec to DX and by Feb he's World Champ again, heading into Wrestlemania with the belt. As for the tag titles... what happened to those again? He's the kinda guy who doesn't have to be promised a 6 month reign or a 9 month reign where he's assured 20 main-event victories in a row; he's willing to drop the belt a month later, IF it makes sense for the business. Held the title for a month, dropped it to Swagger 5 days after WM 26 and was a main-event player for his last few months afterwards. The important clarification here is that you should NOT conflate Jericho's unselfishness and humility with MEDIOCRITY, because when Jericho says "I am the best in the world at what I do"--and you really think about just what it is that he does--you realize: it's a hard claim to dispute.
> 
> Long story short, Jericho's been a top name in this company since 1999, Been a World Championship main-event player since 2001, and he is one of the most respected and loved wrestlers in the world, PERIOD. He is a legend, a future Hall of Famer without a doubt. He will bring out the best in Punk on the mic and in the ring, have a masterful 30 min match at Wrestlemania, get hit by the GTS and get pinned... and he will solidify Punk's career, without a single complaint.



Excellent Post but Wrong with the highlighted part. Its not ego, its because HHH is a draw and they are not. 

John Cena doesnt have an ego, why do you think he is 10 time WWE champion? Its because Cena & HHH are Top Draw/Main eventers where the world title belongs. 

This is what *Tyrion lannister* is talking about. Punk needs to go over clean at WM against Cena or Preferably heel HHH. That is what Punk needs. 

Jericho is an invaluable talent but barely a draw, same as micheals. He was no way going to be a 10 time champion even if he wanted to. There is no ego in any of this. Its how the business works.


----------



## RandyBorton

Starbuck said:


> Great post by RandyBorton (lol) but I do think some of it is a little inflated shall we say. For all his savvy about the business, ability to perform at any level and all the rest of it, Jericho seems to completely miss the fact that him losing to Bourne and Slater means absolutely nothing because he does it so often that it isn't special. Maybe if he was a little more selfish at times then getting a win over him _would_ actually mean something. I'm talking about in terms of truly elevating someone here. To say that Punk will gain nothing from going over Jericho is just wrong. No doubt a program between the two will be great and both will be able to showcase their talent in the ring and on the mic. Punk beating him will be a nice win for him to have but that's about it. Why? Because Jericho isn't The Undertaker. He isn't Triple H or John Cena or The Rock. He doesn't have that standing with the fans where if somebody beats them it makes everybody stand up and say, "What the fuck did I just see? Did CM Punk really just beat The Undertaker?" That isn't going to happen with Jericho which is where the feeling of Punk working with Jericho won't be good for him comes from and it is 100% valid if a bit skewed depending on how emphatically it is being said.


How often did Jericho lose to them? With both of those examples, Slater and Bourne, those losses were condensed within a time-span of a few consecutive weeks, and both fit in the context of storylines. Jericho dropped a few matches to Slater when he was in the Nexus, but how could that erode Jericho's credibility when at the time, the Nexus was infamous for taking down the biggest wrestlers? That 7 on 7 main event at Summerslam had the Nexus going against the biggest names, all of whom had fallen to the Nexus at some point in the preceding weeks. It's not like Jericho jobbed to Health Slater in the second match on Superstars. And those losses he had to Bourne fit into this storyline of the established veteran who can't seem to put this newbie away. I don't it didn't last that long and it fed into this larger storyline of Jericho progressively losing his touch as he prepared in reality to leave the company. I don't think those losses really weakened his standing as a top dog; at this point I feel like he people just automatically associate him with being one of the best when they see him because he plays his character so well that when, say, he gets caught with an RKO and eliminated first 5 mins into a championship scramble match, people don't really think, "Guess it's back to the midcard for him" like they would if it happened to, say, JoMo. With Chris they say, "yeah that cocky douchebag got what he deserved, but I'm sure that's not the last we'll see of him." Jericho has staying power, man, that's why he got a *massive* pop last week, even though he left a top heel and hasn't been a face in 4 years. 

Y2J's certainly no Taker, HHH, or Cena in terms of reputation, definitely not, but then again, is Punk really established enough in the WWE to challenge Taker's streak at WM? He's been in the world title picture since 2008, but let's face it--he only really became an established name a year ago. So Taker v. Edge, Taker v. Michaels, Taker v. Michaels, Taker v. Game, to.... Taker v. Punk? I think he could certainly handle the match, but.... he hasn't really earned enough stripes to fight Taker at WM, bc, for all intenses and purposes, Taker's WM matches are treated as clashes between Icons. Even Orton would seem more apropos for that spot than Punk would.

However, let's set aside the fact that Jericho doesn't have that epic reputation that Taker, HHH, and Cena for a moment. Even so, I think you underestimate the impact a win over Jericho could have over Punk at Wrestlemania, especially if it's for the WWE title. It won't have that pre-established epicness that comes with having a WM with the Phenom, but if there are two people could build a powerful storyline and create a feud that feels momumental and reels people in, it's these two guys. I mean, remember how intense Jericho's feud with Michaels felt? Michaels and Jericho were allowed to work together and make creative decisions themselves and they created something really special. Likewise, last year, they finally gave CM Punk the creative leeway to build up his Money in the Bank match, and that too felt so important. And in both cases, the pairs of guys but on a hell of a show come time for the actual match, which for us were cherries on those perfect cupcakes. And both won Match of the Year in their respective years. Imagine you let Chris Jericho and CM Punk put their heads together and create the build-up for a WWE Title Match at WM? I think they could easily build up to a match that feels IMPORTANT, that feels high-stakes. And then they would go in there and put on clinic! You don't think these guys can create something like that? 

Fact of the matter though is that if this match isn't for the WWE title, it just won't be high enough on the card to really make an impact for Punk either. With Cena/Rock, Taker's Match, WWE title match, and WHC match--a QUADRUPLE MAIN EVENT, essentially--there's just no way.


----------



## Starbuck

I think you're overestimating what a win over Jericho will do for Punk. It isn't going to really elevate him all that much which is what he desperately needs atm. Nevertheless, I think it will serve as the counter-balance to Rock and Cena. That match will be the big sports entertainment spectacle between 2 of the biggest names ever while Jericho/Punk can be the wrestling match I guess. Punk will just have to wait.

EDIT - And might I add that if we do get a program between the 2 I sincerely hope that it doesn't amount to superfluous squabbling over a catchphrase. I hope it goes a lot deeper than that.


----------



## Phenom

I can see what he was trying to do. However, I still didn't like it.


----------



## Example

Wasn't that impressed with Jericho's return at all. As he was coming down to the ring I couldn't help but thing that this was a bit disapointing considering the build up of the "it begins". Having said that it would be good if they make him heel straight away as there is a lack of credible heels in the WWE at the moment.


----------



## Rua

POD said:


> Wasn't that impressed with Jericho's return at all. As he was coming down to the ring I couldn't help but thing that this was a bit disapointing considering the build up of the "it begins".





Phenom said:


> I can see what he was trying to do. However, I still didn't like it.


It's not finished yet. I'd reserve judgement at this stage. The return won't make full sense until his run is fully going. If it doesn't then we can say with confidence whether we like it or not.

I mean at this stage, in all honesty, I can only say that I _*think*_ I like it. As much as we all speculate, no one _*really*_ knows what is going on at this stage. Hopefully will be fun to find out.


----------



## Old_Skool

Starbuck said:


> *I think you're overestimating what a win over Jericho will do for Punk. It isn't going to really elevate him all that much which is what he desperately needs atm*. Nevertheless, I think it will serve as the counter-balance to Rock and Cena. That match will be the big sports entertainment spectacle between 2 of the biggest names ever while Jericho/Punk can be the wrestling match I guess. Punk will just have to wait.
> 
> EDIT - And might I add that if we do get a program between the 2 I sincerely hope that it doesn't amount to superfluous squabbling over a catchphrase. I hope it goes a lot deeper than that.


This, which is why IF they have a match at Mania even though i'm a HUGE fan of Jericho I'd want Punk to get the win because it means more for Punk (who'll be a major star for 5+ years) than it would for Jericho (who'll probably be gone again after 9 months).


----------



## Kennt 160711

His return was amazingly awesome. Y2J > Punk. Roughly 60%-40% in favour of Y2J . I acknowledge the fact at WM Punk should probably win, even though I would be super-happy if Chris Jericho won, if the match did happen. Punk winning would annoy me slightly actually, if it was the current Punk and what he has shown us. Beating a legend like Jericho when Punk is an annoying, hypocritcal, lame-arse bitch would piss me off. If he improves his ways, which I know he can, I wouldn't care if he won, I know it would help his career. The only thing with Jericho is, he's so nice he puts over many people, if he didn't do that, beating him would've been a higher achievement as Jericho has lost to many that some weren't even upper mid carders or even mid carders. 

Jericho - the first Undisputed Champion when it mattered.
Punk - Undisputed Champion where it didn't matter that much and one title only had 2 people in the history books, if you look at it from that way.


----------



## JakeC_91

Punk will win.....


----------



## alewis95

*Re: IT BEGINS: All "It Begins" discussion goes here*

Old school FTW


----------



## greaz taker!

*Y2J vs CM Punk*

How I would book this. 

Royal Rumble let Y2J screw Punk and let Dolph win. Y2J then delivers a beat down on Punk at the end of the match and brutally injures him. Y2J then is involved in the wwe title chamber match at Elimination Chamber, he wins the title. Have Punk return on the Raw following Elimination Chamber attacking Y2J and a brawl consumes, til they are separated, Laurenitis then books Y2J vs CM Punk at WM 28...thoughts? And how would you book it?


----------



## Phrederic

*Re: Y2J vs CM Punk*

Nope.

Punk needs a good long run with the belt.

Let him keep it through Mania.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J vs CM Punk*

It's too stock standard. I have faith in Jericho, he'll make it more innovative


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J vs CM Punk*

Also Jericho needs one reign out of this...just saying.


----------



## greaz taker!

*Re: Y2J vs CM Punk*



CNB said:


> Also Jericho needs one reign out of this...just saying.


That is why I say have him win it at the chamber 2 years on from his last title win...no?


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J vs CM Punk*



greaz taker! said:


> That is why I say have him win it at the chamber 2 years on from his last title win...no?


He should win the rumble however, one of his last chances and it's his last major hurdle


----------



## faceface

I'd rather just keep the belt on Punk and have him feud with Jericho until Mania. He and Ziggler could look fantastic if given enough time at the Rumble and then all Ziggler would need would be a feud with an established main eventer and a nice showing in the Chamber to solidify his spot at the top. Nice and clean.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Agree. Punk should keep the title until Mania and then retain at Mania if the expected match with Jericho happens. No reason why Jericho cant beat him for the title post Mania as I think that Jericho should get one final title reign from this if he doesnt return after his next hiatus. Punk can then get the title back at Summerslam or something.


----------



## Mr Premium

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Agree. Punk should keep the title until Mania and then retain at Mania if the expected match with Jericho happens. No reason why Jericho cant beat him for the title post Mania as I think that Jericho should get one final title reign from this if he doesnt return after his next hiatus. Punk can then get the title back at Summerslam or something.


Once Punk loses the title, he won't regain it for a looong time.

That's a given.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Have Y2J Beat Punk at Extreme Rules. That's usually the down time of WWE so giving Jericho a 3-4 month run with the belt than won't harm anyone.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru

Has anyone posted this pic yet? Didn't see it on the last few pages

Edit: Pic is kinda big so here is the link http://i39.tinypic.com/vfw0tc.jpg

Apparently he put Otunga in the Walls of Jericho at a house show, could be an indication he is staying as a face...


----------



## Stone Hot

If Jericho win the rumble he has to win at mania cuz if not that means the rumble winner loses 5 years in a row at wm


----------



## XXlulzXX

Jericho wont win Rumble or Mania. He is losing both. He is here to put over punk, thats all.

He might get to squash someone on RAW though.


----------



## TheWFEffect

I don't get why they still don't run with Punk Triple H it still can be done they had one match.


----------



## CNB

XXlulzXX said:


> Jericho wont win Rumble or Mania. He is losing both. He is here to put over punk, thats all.
> 
> He might get to squash someone on RAW though.


LOL. You think they brought Jericho back JUST to put over a guy that's already over? You're an idiot.


----------



## DDTisKing

First, lets just hope WWE even does CM Punk vs Jericho. They very well could drop the ball like they did with CM Punk/Triple H fued. 

Second, this could be one of the more memorable fueds IF they leave it to just Punk and Jericho. But knowing WWE they will attempt to spice it up with more pipebomb references and someone who will kill all potential momentum behind this. I can see it now, Jericho and Punk owning the ring/mic and here comes one of the McMahons to get their annual TV time.

Or they could just mess it up completely from the beginning by having two faces...


----------



## TheLadderMatch

Will fully support Punk in a feud between the two. I'm not either's biggest fan but Jericho is so fucking overrated. 

I am looking forward to the possible feud though.


----------



## STEVALD

SteenIsGod said:


> Have Y2J Beat Punk at Extreme Rules. That's usually the down time of WWE so giving Jericho a 3-4 month run with the belt than won't harm anyone.


Extreme Rules is at Chicago.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Jericho will be gone in about 5 months.


----------



## CNB

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Jericho will be gone in about 5 months.


You do realize that Chris Jericho is back on the road FULL TIME?

You do realize that Chris Jericho is on the main roster (unlike The Rock who is in the Alumni section).

You do realize he has probably signed a 3 year contract like he did last time right??? 

Fuck people shit me.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

What makes everyone so sure that Punk vs Jericho will even happen at Mania? Call me crazy but I can see Jericho going up against Randy Orton at Msnia, I know it sounds a bit unlikely but it's just a feeling I have. Having said that, I really hope its Jericho against Punk, the promo work would be magnificant and not so much if it was Randy, we all know his mic work leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Mr Premium said:


> Once Punk loses the title, he won't regain it for a looong time.
> 
> That's a given.


Dont agree. He lost the title at Summerslam this year and won it back at Survivor Series in the space of what 3-4 months?

Think he will get plenty more title reigns, even after his current title reign comes to an end. Also think him winning his feud with Jericho will entail him winning the title back.


----------



## RatedR10

CNB said:


> You do realize that Chris Jericho is back on the road FULL TIME?
> 
> You do realize that Chris Jericho is on the main roster (unlike The Rock who is in the Alumni section).
> 
> You do realize he has probably signed a 3 year contract like he did last time right???
> 
> Fuck people shit me.


If I'm not mistaken, Chris Jericho has tours this summer with Fozzy.


----------



## Starbuck

CNB said:


> You do realize that Chris Jericho is back on the road FULL TIME?
> 
> You do realize that Chris Jericho is on the main roster (unlike The Rock who is in the Alumni section).
> 
> You do realize he has probably signed a 3 year contract like he did last time right???
> 
> Fuck people shit me.


You do realize that Chris Jericho has a band that is going on tour later this year overseas and that unless he signed a deal that allows him to do that, he'll be gone as soon as that tour starts? I think it's clear that he has no interest in wrestling full time anymore. He has outside interests that he wants to pursue. I don't see why you would get so pissy over the fact that he might only be back for a short run before leaving again tbh.


----------



## starship.paint

Starbuck said:


> You do realize that Chris Jericho has a band that is going on tour later this year overseas and that unless he signed a deal that allows him to do that, he'll be gone as soon as that tour starts? I think it's clear that he has no interest in wrestling full time anymore. He has outside interests that he wants to pursue. I don't see why you would get so pissy over the fact that he might only be back for a short run before leaving again tbh.


SHUT UP, CHRIS JERICHO IS THE BEST IN THE WORLD, YOU PUNK MARK!!!!!!!!!!!

Y2J CUT A BETTER PROMO WITHOUT TALKING THAN PUNK EVER CUT IN HIS LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyBorton

Crimson 3:16™;10853862 said:


> Extreme Rules is at Chicago.


Uh oh... this is where it gets interesting actually, because if Punk dropped the title at Allstate it would be absolute hysteria, rioting in the streets. It's always something to see when the champ loses in his hometown, happened to Cena and Edge (against Edge and Cena, respectively) back in 2006. If he retains at WM and Jericho steals it at Extreme Rules in Chicago, Jericho's heeldom will reach even more monstrous proportions. Or if whoever wins the Money in the Bank ladder match that is supposedly happening at WM28 (which I'm not quite getting, but whatever) cashed in on Punk in Chicago, all hell would break loose.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

CNB said:


> You do realize that Chris Jericho is back on the road FULL TIME?
> 
> You do realize that Chris Jericho is on the main roster (unlike The Rock who is in the Alumni section).
> 
> You do realize he has probably signed a 3 year contract like he did last time right???
> 
> Fuck people shit me.


 
Full time until the summer, yes. Stop being so pissy.



Starbuck said:


> You do realize that Chris Jericho has a band that is going on tour later this year overseas and that unless he signed a deal that allows him to do that, he'll be gone as soon as that tour starts? I think it's clear that he has no interest in wrestling full time anymore. He has outside interests that he wants to pursue. I don't see why you would get so pissy over the fact that he might only be back for a short run before leaving again tbh.


Exactly.


----------



## Xiphias

I cbf reading all the previous pages, but I reckon that in the promos

Boy = Jericho
Girl = Stephanie McMahon

In the final promo is the phrase "She has spoken" - female in a position of power (Unless it's Vickie? Lol)

There'd be a huge storyline from the history they've had together, as well as the fact that Steph has gotten into ridonculous good shape recently (returning to TV?). Maybe she'll be Jericho's manager / possible alternate power in HHH's absence?


----------



## CNB

Jericho's first promo since his return...


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And nobody loves great mic work more than I do, and if this were taking place any other time, I would kill to see it, but Punk doesn't need an entertaining program, he needs an absolute, definitive put over to solidify him as a permanent main eventer. That should've happened this WrestleMania with Triple H, but instead he gets Jericho, an uncredible career midcarder who does jobs for Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. That's a slap in Punk's face after all the work he's put in to go from a random midcarder to the #2 guy. Let Jericho vs Punk happen at some B level PPV in the summer like MITB where the title matches don't matter. He can't afford to get dragged down to the midcard again by the association with Jericho at the biggest show of the year. It'll reflect very poorly on his standing.


If Jericho is an uncredible career midcarder, Punk is the greatest jobber in the history of the (WWE) universe.


----------



## ellthom

I am excited to see what hes going to be doing this Raw... Maybe he'll break his silence or troll us more? lol. I know I shouldnt want it, but deep down I hope he trolls us more


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

Here's my prediction: Jericho and Orton will be the last 2 men remaining in the royal rumble and announcers will acknowledge that orton was the one that put jericho out (kayfabe of course) with jericho winning the rumble.I have jericho winning because that is the only thing jericho hasn't done in his career. Then its obvious that punk vs jericho for the wwe title at wm will happen


----------



## Rua

Jericho remains silent.

House show. No surprise there.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

The jacket causes seizures? Haha, couldn't they have come up with something better than that?


----------



## Peapod

1TheRockHHH said:


> Here's my prediction: Jericho and Orton will be the last 2 men remaining in the royal rumble and announcers will acknowledge that orton was the one that put jericho out (kayfabe of course) with jericho winning the rumble.I have jericho winning because that is the only thing jericho hasn't done in his career. Then its obvious that punk vs jericho for the wwe title at wm will happen


That's exactly what I thought about the other day and that's exactly how it should happen. A perfect way for him to take his revenge. The perfect last two as well.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Who will Jericho feud with first?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And nobody loves great mic work more than I do, and if this were taking place any other time, I would kill to see it, but Punk doesn't need an entertaining program, he needs an absolute, definitive put over to solidify him as a permanent main eventer. That should've happened this WrestleMania with Triple H, but instead he gets Jericho, an uncredible career midcarder who does jobs for Heath Slater and Evan Bourne. That's a slap in Punk's face after all the work he's put in to go from a random midcarder to the #2 guy. Let Jericho vs Punk happen at some B level PPV in the summer like MITB where the title matches don't matter. He can't afford to get dragged down to the midcard again by the association with Jericho at the biggest show of the year. It'll reflect very poorly on his standing.


You talk some amount of shit sometimes Pyro.


----------



## dxbender

tvguide preview says that Jericho will explain why he returned!

It also says Kane is stalking Cena


----------



## Weatherguesser

I'm excited to see Jericho back. If he does feud with Punk, I think it will benefit both guys as Punk doesn't have a significant heel to feud with. I'd rather see Punk-Jericho than Punk-Del Rio, Punk-Triple H or Punk-Ziggler. 

Punk may actually learn how to be a legit main event guy from Jericho which he's not at the moment. He needs to live up to all of this hype this forum showers upon him. He's a great upper card heel, but he's pretty underwhelming in his current role. 

Jericho is the real deal.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

Some people really have absolutely no idea how booking works sometimes.

The people that are going on about Jericho not being a big enough threat is absolute rubbish. These people think that if you put a big name and a big name in a ring it will draw money. Wrong. Most of it is about the build and booking before the match that gets the buyrates and gets the audience excited.

WWE Summerslam 2010, Nexus vs. Team Cena. You have 7 complete no names going off against some of the biggest names in the WWE. Wade Barrett isn't a big name, Heath Slater isn't a big name, so how did it work? The answer is booking. The Nexus were credible because the WWE made them credible, the Nexus were interesting because the WWE made their storyline interesting. That's what draws at the end of the day.


----------



## evoked21

dxbender said:


> tvguide preview says that Jericho will explain why he returned!
> 
> It also says Kane is stalking Cena


but the fans will get trolled again? i think it is okay to not say anything... but there will be a time where saying something to milk the crowd is best.


----------



## Dub

I might have to tune in to see Jericho's explanation.


----------



## Astitude

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Some people really have absolutely no idea how booking works sometimes.
> 
> The people that are going on about Jericho not being a big enough threat is absolute rubbish. These people think that if you put a big name and a big name in a ring it will draw money. Wrong. Most of it is about the build and booking before the match that gets the buyrates and gets the audience excited.
> 
> WWE Summerslam 2010, Nexus vs. Team Cena. You have 7 complete no names going off against some of the biggest names in the WWE. Wade Barrett isn't a big name, Heath Slater isn't a big name, so how did it work? The answer is booking. The Nexus were credible because the WWE made them credible, the Nexus were interesting because the WWE made their storyline interesting. That's what draws at the end of the day.


Who the hell is even talking about buyrates here? Its about Elevating punk to the next level which only, at this point, HHH can do. 

Jericho is far beneath that star level. He is not the Rock,cena or HHH and he will never be. Punk has been a main eventer since july while Jericho spent most of his career as an upper mid carder. A win over Jericho does absolutely nothing for punk. 




Weatherguesser said:


> I'm excited to see Jericho back. If he does feud with Punk, I think it will benefit both guys as Punk doesn't have a significant heel to feud with. I'd rather see Punk-Jericho than Punk-Del Rio, Punk-Triple H or Punk-Ziggler.
> 
> *Punk may actually learn how to be a legit main event guy from Jericho* which he's not at the moment. He needs to live up to all of this hype this forum showers upon him. He's a great upper card heel, but he's pretty underwhelming in his current role.
> 
> Jericho is the real deal.


lol how can punk learn to be a main eventer from someone who was not a Main Eventer himself? 

Jericho is just that occasional main eventer who gets called up when a top draw/main eventer gets injured and that spot needs to be filled. Thats all he is.

Punk is far above Jericho at this point. Entertaining or not, this feud is a waste of time. punk wont be elevated.




and I Completely agree with *Tyrion lannister*'s post. Jericho as big of an IWC darling he is, the casual fans never cared about this guy. The fact that his return actually lost viewers should prove it more than anything.

After a feud with HHH & John cena, a feud with Jericho is a step down. he is dragging punk down a notch. What a shame, Cm punk obviously deserves a better opponent with bigger star power.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I would think that a win over Jericho would do a lot more for Punk rather than a win over Miz or Del Rio. To say that a Win over Jericho will do absolutely nothing for Punk is a bit ridiculous. I think a feud with Jericho already has more depth right from the get go, and should boost Punk cred even more if booked properly.


----------



## Astitude

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I would think that a win over Jericho would do a lot more for Punk rather than a win over Miz or Del Rio. To say that a Win over Jericho will do absolutely nothing for Punk is a bit ridiculous. I think a feud with Jericho already has more depth right from the get go, and should boost Punk cred even more if booked properly.


Why in the hell would anyone even think the feud with Miz or Del Rio would elevate punk? I think you are confusing yourself. 

Its simple. Either Punk is elevated or he is not. In this case, he wont be because Jericho isnt big enough. 

Whether this program with Jericho will be more entertaining than his feuds with miz or del rio is irrelevant. Punk having a shit match with cena at WM and going over him clean will benefit him 10x more than a Classic match against Jericho.


----------



## saved_8212

I was just talkin with a buddy on facebook a few months back about how bad ass the promo exchanges would be between CM Punk in pipe bomb mode, and a cocky trash talking Jericho.....

the verbal exchanges may outshine the wrestling, and THAT is saying something


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Astitude said:


> Why in the hell would anyone even think the feud with Miz or Del Rio would elevate punk? I think you are confusing yourself.
> 
> Its simple. Either Punk is elevated or he is not. In this case, he wont be because Jericho isnt big enough.
> 
> Whether this program with Jericho will be more entertaining than his feuds with miz or del rio is irrelevant. Punk having a shit match with cena at WM and going over him clean will benefit him 10x more than a Classic match against Jericho.


shouldnt holding the title be all the elevation he needs? he's had it for a while now.
This elevating and Starpower debate is bollocks. If your in an interesting feud people want to watch. Punk vs Cena because Cena fancies another title reign is not an interesting enough angle.


----------



## Astitude

Werb-Jericho said:


> shouldnt holding the title be all the elevation he needs? he's had it for a while now.
> This elevating and Starpower debate is bollocks. If your in an interesting feud people want to watch. Punk vs Cena because Cena fancies another title reign is not an interesting enough angle.


No, Holding the title doesnt elevate anyone, definitely not in 2012. Infact Punk was already two time world heavyweight champion before this. 

Who said Cena fancies another title reign? 

Jericho is not the opponent to elevate punk to that next level, its simple as that. Why is this so hard for people to understand? 

Let me explain it in a simple way - 

*After two main event feuds with the likes of Cena & HHH - who are both above Chris Jericho in star power - a feud with Chris Jericho is simply a step down for punk.* 

Now did you get it?


----------



## Rua

Jesus Christ. If Punk & Jericho could read this they'd be laughing their asses off. If this feud is going to happen it is because both parties think it is going to be good business for both of them & good business for the company.

There is no way Jericho would come back if it wasn't & Punk can have his pick of who he works with right now. Sad is it may seem whether you personally think it is a step down or not is irrelevant, & you might have to accept that these two guys know more about the business than you, & the reality is (if this is the feud that happens for Wrestlemania) that this is the feud both parties feel will be the best business they can do this year on the biggest stage there is.


----------



## Koko B Ware

I think the response and hype Jericho gets every time he returns would indicate that all this, "He isn't a bid enough deal" stuff isn't just not accurate, it's ludicrous.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Astitude said:


> No, Holding the title doesnt elevate anyone, definitely not in 2012. Infact Punk was already two time world heavyweight champion before this.
> 
> Who said Cena fancies another title reign?
> 
> Jericho is not the opponent to elevate punk to that next level, its simple as that. Why is this so hard for people to understand?
> 
> Let me explain it in a simple way -
> 
> *After two main event feuds with the likes of Cena & HHH - who are both above Chris Jericho in star power - a feud with Chris Jericho is simply a step down for punk.*
> 
> Now did you get it?


No, you don't get it. 

Who is in the current roster other than HHH and Cena they can use other than a returning Superstar who has drummed up so much interest he crashed the internet and dominated twitter? 

Why is it so hard for you to understand that his last title reigns were from MITB cash ins that did not last very long and were more about the people trying to get the title off him. OPEN YOUR EYES!!!! You will not admit that you're blinkered and wrong so there is no point in this argument.


----------



## Astitude

Werb-Jericho said:


> No, you don't get it.
> 
> Who is in the current roster other than HHH and Cena they can use other than a returning Superstar who has drummed up so much interest he crashed the internet and dominated twitter?


I agree with this. Jericho is infact the next best option. 

I was arguing only because some people said this feud is going to elevate punk. IT WONT. 

It will be an Interesting feud nonetheless. 



Rua said:


> Jesus Christ. If Punk & Jericho could read this they'd be laughing their asses off. If this feud is going to happen it is because both parties think it is going to be good business for both of them & good business for the company.
> 
> There is no way Jericho would come back if it wasn't & Punk can have his pick of who he works with right now. Sad is it may seem whether you personally think it is a step down or not is irrelevant, & you might have to accept that these two guys know more about the business than you, & the reality is (if this is the feud that happens for Wrestlemania) that this is the feud both parties feel will be the best business they can do this year on the biggest stage there is.


yeah like Jericho is going to turn down a WWE Title match at Wrestlemania. Punk doesnt the have the power to choose anyone he wants for Wreslte-fucking-mania. If that was the case why dont choose taker or HHH ??


----------



## Astitude

Koko B Ware said:


> I think the response and hype Jericho gets every time he returns would indicate that all this, "He isn't a bid enough deal" stuff isn't just not accurate, it's ludicrous.


His 2007 return was awful. Get real.

2012 return would have been horrible if not for the heel turn. Actually it still remains to be seen from how WWE follow up with it in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Rua

Astitude said:


> If that was the case why dont choose taker or HHH ??


Exactly. Stop marking/trolling (whichever it is) & think for two seconds.

If he & Jericho are having a feud, it's because they want to have a feud.


----------



## Astitude

Rua said:


> Exactly. Stop marking/trolling (whichever it is) & think for two seconds.
> 
> If he & Jericho are having a feud, it's because they want to have a feud.


fpalmfpalm I swear IWC gets retarded more and more every fucking day. 

Did you even read my post? Jericho-Punk are feuding because he is the next best option. Not because Punk chose him, he can not choose whoever he wants for a wrestlemania opponent. 

Do you think he chose Miz & del rio for the triple threat at TLC? Do you think he chose ziggler for Rumble? 


Seriously dude.


----------



## Rua

Astitude said:


> fpalmfpalm I swear IWC gets retarded more and more every fucking day.


It certainly does.


----------



## Beatles123

While the feud between Punk and y2j NEEDS to happen, Punk needs to go over. That's NO knock on y2j, but think about it: Chris is already a future hall of fame inductee, what more does he need to prove? Punk needs the rub.

Besides, he might only be back for a limited time. Putting any gold on him while he still has plans with Fozzy would be foolish.


----------



## doughboy123

what to expect for jericho tonight?


----------



## Terry Gyimah

If he shows up, Jericho should talk and cut a heel promo making fools out of all of us by ripping off his gimmick and then saying he is the best in the world at what he does and how Punk is nothing but a name thief


----------



## Terry Gyimah

Jericho should then say that he will be competing in the Rumble match and he will go on to win it, and when he does, he hopes Punk is still the champion, so that way he can take Punk's title from him at Mania


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan

*What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

I don't get it, is he supposed to be mute now? Because he was screaming on his way down the first time. How are we supposed to take him seriously is he comes down to the ring and BAAAAWWW like that?


----------



## metr0man

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

It's not that hard to figure out. He's doing a heel character, by mocking the over-the-top pandering that "good guys" (Hulk Hogan, Cena, etc etc) do.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Well, all I know is, his trolling is successful because he was my favourite wrestler for 2 and a half years, he's back for 2 weeks and I already hope he leaves forever. I guess congratulations are in order, he finally found a way that works for being a heel. Good for him. That's the last segment of his I watch until I hear that he's talking.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

He's going heel. Being boring is the only way to get consistent heat now, so he's doing what he has to do.


----------



## vocalmushroom

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

He's gonna go more over the top with it every week until everybody boos him


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

I think he is going to announce he is pregnant next week


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz

fuck Y2J, another 10 wasted minutes....


----------



## Neutronic

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

How about wait for them to develop the angle?


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

It's Jeri-Troll!!!


----------



## Mr_BB

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



CurtHawkinsFan said:


> I don't get it, is he supposed to be mute now? Because he was screaming on his way down the first time. How are we supposed to take him seriously is he comes down to the ring and BAAAAWWW like that?


Well it wasted 10 mins we will never get back hmmmmm just like watching a Diva match


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

God I hope next week he goes satellite, and says nothing


----------



## Romanista

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

I love it! dead crowd make him cry!


----------



## vocalmushroom

I thought it was funny


----------



## Stone Hot

This is what i think will happen. Jericho wont say a word untill after the rumble. He will enter the Rumble win it and the next night on raw he will speak.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Maybe he's going to go through different emotions each week or something?

Last week: Happiness

This week: Sadness

Next week: Anger?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

'm not surprised people don't get why Jericho is doing what he's doing. It's too smart for most people.


----------



## doughboy123

he didnt talk. faked cry? whats the point let him sit at home


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Just thought of this.

Each week that passes, he spirals further downward, slowly turning into his new "dark" gimmick. [Corresponds with my emotion theory]


----------



## juiceGLC

Did anyone else notice that his titantron was just footage of him from last week trolling the crowd? Lol


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

This is what i think will happen. Jericho wont say a word untill after the rumble. He will enter the Rumble win it and the next night on raw he will speak. Bank on it


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



metr0man said:


> It's not that hard to figure out. He's doing a heel character, by mocking the over-the-top pandering that "good guys" (Hulk Hogan, Cena, etc etc) do.


This. Exactly. When they cheered for him, he fake cried and mouthed "why?". It's obvious he's going to blast the audience once he's done trolling them.


----------



## LBGetBack

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Love how mad some of you crybabies get. Hilarious.

It's Chris Fricken Jericho. His angles are generally good. Have a little patience ADD ass mofos.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

No reaction= Jericho Buzz dying


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Trolling is the worst thing of all to come out of the internet. Whether it's being rick rolled or this shit it's just not funny. Yes I get that he is trying to get heat but there are surely more entertaining ways to do it. The people who love 'trolling' are the same morons who say roflcopter and lollercoaster and I can only assume they are all under 18. Pointless even tuning in next week when it'll just be the same shit


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

He needs to pull a Rock and do a satellite segment and just look at the screen. Those Sat. promos are good for heel moves. Anyway, this is really just filler and a way to get heat on him until he gets into his final program (Mania). Nothing for him to do right now. As he's stated his touring in June so hes just back for one major program.


----------



## Joseph29

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

I think the silent Jerico works better when the crowd cheers and wants to hear him speak. This week the crowd was mostly silent for that segment.


----------



## Mike`

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Last week he was happy, this week he was sad. I think next week he'll be mad, hopefully he talks.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

WWE going through with the Jeritroll phrase as well. Pretty obvi whats going on here but its going to fly by peoples heads(as it should) and its getting him so good heat.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

It was brilliant the first time. This time it was pointless and I expected more.


----------



## GillbergReturns

WrestlingforEverII said:


> WWE going through with the Jeritroll phrase as well. Pretty obvi whats going on here but its going to fly by peoples heads(as it should) and its getting him so good heat.


I really didn't hear anyone boo, and last week he really only got a couple of boos at the end.


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

You people saying he was "sad" this week are retarded. It was obviously a HAPPY cry. As in he was oh-so-mooooooved by the fans cheering for him. Hence why he beat his chest and thumbs upped before he left. He's TROLLING the crowd. It's obvious. He's being an over the top "babyface" with the sole intention of annoying the hell out of all of you. AND ITS WORKING. I am willing to bet that it is going to lead to him talking about how HE is the BEST IN THE WORLD because only HE can control a crowd the way he does. They do EXACTLY what he wants them to do. They cheered when he came out last week, then boo'ed by the time he left. SAME thing this week. He controls the fans, BECAUSE he is the best. And that will be how he goes into his program with Punk following the Rumble.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



Mr_BB said:


> Well it wasted 10 mins we will never get back hmmmmm just like watching a Diva match


agreed. I already feel ridiculous enough watching Zach Ryder change a tire. Why announce Jericho, get us excited, and then troll us?


----------



## Lennon

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Jeritroll is gonna get massive heat the more this unfolds, just you wait. Ok it might be boring to watch him do the square root of fuck all, but it'll all make sense in the end.


----------



## Jairus Cain

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



Gebu19 said:


> agreed. I already feel ridiculous enough watching Zach Ryder change a tire. Why announce Jericho, get us excited, and then troll us?



OMG THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT! Why can't you people GET THAT?!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 'm not surprised people don't get why Jericho is doing what he's doing. It's too smart for most people.


Then for god's sake, treat us like idiots. I'd rather he just come out and be boring than flat out waste people's time, no matter where it leads to.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

GillbergReturns said:


> I really didn't hear anyone boo, and last week he really only got a couple of boos at the end.


Boos are boos. Its going to take time. Last week they were noticeable as it dragged on. People were throwing in what chants in between y2j chants. He got a few tonight. Crowd was balls all around though. Its going to happen, people will only take so much.


----------



## Jumpluff

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

You are all Babies.


----------



## ww4ever

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

how jericho became the bieber of this forum ill never know

i am greatful that at least he wasnt out for 15 minutes talking about shit no one cares about


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

It's kinda wierd, he started crying? it's like somebody is trying so get him to do something he really doesn't wanna do.

Probably the girl in the vignettes. Steph perhaps?


----------



## TheLadderMatch

He's not getting any heat. Anybody who says he is is delusional. He could do this for a good 2 months and still get cheers.

WWE fans are retards.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

He's trolling the shit out of us and you goofs are buying it. Makes me like him even more.


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



DocBlue said:


> Trolling is the worst thing of all to come out of the internet. Whether it's being rick rolled or this shit it's just not funny. Yes I get that he is trying to get heat but there are surely more entertaining ways to do it. The people who love 'trolling' are the same morons who say roflcopter and lollercoaster and I can only assume they are all under 18. Pointless even tuning in next week when it'll just be the same shit


You mad? The only thing that came out of the Internet was anonymity, which lets people say what they want without fear of retaliation. In real life, people have been just fucking with or getting a rise out of each other since the beginning of time.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

This Jericho debut to me did the exact same thing: its build up kept fans intrigued even though most folks already knew Jericho was returning to the company. But after all that build up just to have Jericho show up and give the fans one big F-U…that’s garnering the dangerous, Michael Cole go-away heat that I feel the company can’t afford to stock up on right now.


----------



## will94




----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

I love it, I'm just waiting on the crowd to start booing him, you had hints of it last week and tonight, but as long as the majority cheers, he's gonna keep doing this, I'm sure he is finding it hilarious.


----------



## Domenico

*Why was Jericho crying?*

It was probably fake and trolling but i still don't get why he did that, walking away like last week would have had made more sense.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Why was Jericho crying?*

Jeri*TROLLED*


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

Guess we'll have to wait till next week.

or, more likely, The Royal Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



RiZE said:


> This Jericho debut to me did the exact same thing: its build up kept fans intrigued even though most folks already knew Jericho was returning to the company. But after all that build up just to have Jericho show up and give the fans one big F-U…that’s garnering the dangerous, Michael Cole go-away heat that I feel the company can’t afford to stock up on right now.


Agreed. I'm not intrigued anymore, I'm turning Jericho's segments off until somebody tells me he actually DOES something.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

They see me trollin, they hatin. 

Obvious troll is obvious. Gosh if there is still people who don't get it.

Well if you don't got it, get it. If you don't get it go figure it out.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*


----------



## IAmCaliber

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

They're obviously trying to build anticipation for the first time he actually speaks. Everyone knows he's a talented talker so the hope is that people will tune in to see if he says anything yet. At least that's what I'm getting from it.


----------



## CNB

He'll win the Rumble and talk the next night. I'm glad he's pissing so many losers off, its great


----------



## New Blood

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*

If they keep having Jericho troll the audiences like he does the IWC, I'll be a happy man. Between him and Funkasaurus, I may start watching again on a regular basis.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



Joseph29 said:


> This week the crowd was mostly silent for that segment.


This week the crowd was mostly silent for the entire show. Last nights TNA Genesis PPV had a more lively crowd than tonights RAW by a long shot.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. I'm not intrigued anymore, I'm turning Jericho's segments off until somebody tells me he actually DOES something.


You should not evolve the character to a point where it confuses the fan base. Sure, we may "get it" but we don't matter as much as the casuals do in the long run. These segments are horrible but somehow they're "genius" to the IWC. 

This was my last Jericho segment for awhile too as it's just going to end with him doing the job for Punk at Mania anyway.


----------



## ice_edge

DocBlue said:


> Trolling is the worst thing of all to come out of the internet. Whether it's being rick rolled or this shit it's just not funny. Yes I get that he is trying to get heat but there are surely more entertaining ways to do it. The people who love 'trolling' are the same morons who say roflcopter and lollercoaster and I can only assume they are all under 18. Pointless even tuning in next week when it'll just be the same shit


He is not suppose to be entertaining. That's the whole point. Go read JBL's blog and you might start getting it. 

He is not doing anything you want. Now he's pretty much pulling John Cena. Pandering to the fans. 

He has some of you in the palm of his hand. More power to him.

Just you wait till the moment he speaks and you will all agree how brilliant this is you people will be praising him.... 

Hypocrisy much? 


Mike` said:


> Last week he was happy, this week he was sad. I think next week he'll be mad, hopefully he talks.


He won't. He will continue trolling. If he wanted to talk he would have done that last week. 



CNB said:


> He'll win the Rumble and talk the next night. I'm glad he's pissing so many losers off, its great


The angle is simply to smart for some of the people here. It shows pretty well who there just don't get it. But hey more power to him. Keep on hating while he'll keep laughing.


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman

I'm sick of the WWE trying to "troll" me all the damn time. Yes, I get what Jericho is doing, but I don't watch and get mad. I change the channel. They seem to be doing this kind of thing more and more. Maybe some of you guys enjoy it, but it's not for me.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



RiZE said:


> You should not evolve the character to a point where it confuses the fan base. Sure, we may "get it" but we don't matter as much as the casuals do in the long run. These segments are horrible but somehow they're "genius" to the IWC.
> 
> This was my last Jericho segment for awhile too as it's just going to end with him doing the job for Punk at Mania anyway.


Why does everything have to be on the nose and instantly obvious?

It's refreshing to have something different. Personally, I'm more than happy to wait.


----------



## Danjo1986

Jericho is also one of those guys who HATES when fans like him when he's trying to be a heel. This is one of the few ways to get us to legit hate him? Troll us and make fun of us? Then when it's all said and done he'll retire and embrace his fans.


----------



## sesshomaru

Wonder what the payoff will be? Will he just be like "i fooled you all" and that's it?


----------



## CNB

Heartbreak Hitman said:


> I'm sick of the WWE trying to "troll" me all the damn time. Yes, I get what Jericho is doing, but I don't watch and get mad. I change the channel. They seem to be doing this kind of thing more and more. Maybe some of you guys enjoy it, but it's not for me.


But then you come on a forum and discuss the return? Well aren't you a rebel :shocked:


Also, the company that gathers the ratings data doesn't actually monitor every single home in the entire country of America for every second of every television programming. So the fact that you changed the channel doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## ice_edge

And who says it's obvious it's gonna be Punk at mania? 

My bet is the Undertaker. Nothing is obvious here. 

What he is doing now is not obvious. To first use some weird Undertaker return videos to him trolling. No one saw it coming so I can't say anything has been obvious. It's just silly talk.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## thesuperred

I was giggling my ass off for the whole Y2J segment a. because it was funny as shit. b. cause i was imagining all the comments that people would be making on here. I honestly can't understand how some people don't get what he's doing. It's really quite simple: Every time a big name returns to WWE they allways get a huge pop and the crowd goes apeshit. Even if it's a giant HEEL. For example when HHH returned after his first quad injury he got one of the biggest pops i've ever heard even tho when he got hurt he was one of if not the biggest heels in the company. When Jericho left last time he was a big heel but his first night back of course every one cheers for him. So what does he do to counter that? He basically satirizes every return we've ever seen. How many times have we seen someone return they come to the ring to a huge pop and they smile and walk around pandering to the crowd encouriging the cheers all "Yeah! I'm back! Yeah!" going from corner to corner doin their poses and shit for 5mins or more? So jericho spoofs it. Big smile on his face like he's the best good guy ever. Acting like he is amazed by the crowds reaction. This week he comes out people cheer him and what does he do? He acts like he's overwhelmed with emotion and grattitude acts like he's tearing up. Which we've also seen many times in other peoples returns. And he plays it up to a ridiculous level once again not talking cause he is so "emotionaly touched" he dosen't know what to say. He's just so overwhelmed he can't even speak. He's MAKING FUN of the crowd and everyone else including the IWC. Because he's a HEEL for fucks sake. The fact that he's pissing some of you off shows that his plan is working perfectly. Thats exactly why he's doing it. He wants you mad. He wants people to get pissed off. He has the entire wrestling world in his hands right now and he didn't even need to say a word. He's on a whole nother level and it fucking rules. I can't believe how many dumbass marks can't see that he's working his plan to perfection. yeesh.


----------



## Heartbreak Hitman

CNB said:


> But then you come on a forum and discuss the return? Well aren't you a rebel :shocked:
> 
> 
> Also, the company that gathers the ratings data doesn't actually monitor every single home in the entire country of America for every second of every television programming. So the fact that you changed the channel doesn't mean anything at all.


If you think it's great and want to watch it, then more power to you. Like I said, I just don't enjoy being "trolled' all the time. Maybe it will turn into something good, I don't know. As far as me discussing it goes, I'm a wrestling fan and I like to discuss things about wrestling from time to time...Shocking, I know.

And yes, I know how nielson ratings work.


----------



## stonefort

Ok, so last week Jericho was so happy, so pumped, so jacked he couldn't talk.
Tonight he was so sad, so touched, so overwhelmed - he couldn't talk.
I'm calling next week that technical glitches happen and he gets so frustrated and angry he can't talk.

He's just working through the basic emotions. I'm guessing by week 7 he'll just come out sullen, depressed, and emotionless. Just sitting in the ring with slumped shoulders staring blankly at the crowd until they boo him.


----------



## RKO85

*Re: What in the blue hell are they doing with Jericho?*



metr0man said:


> It's not that hard to figure out. He's doing a heel character, by mocking the over-the-top pandering that "good guys" (Hulk Hogan, Cena, etc etc) do.


Wow good one I didn't see it that way but now that I think about it yeah he is doing that.


----------



## HBK15

thesuperred said:


> I was giggling my ass off for the whole Y2J segment a. because it was funny as shit. b. cause i was imagining all the comments that people would be making on here. I honestly can't understand how some people don't get what he's doing. It's really quite simple: Every time a big name returns to WWE they allways get a huge pop and the crowd goes apeshit. Even if it's a giant HEEL. For example when HHH returned after his first quad injury he got one of the biggest pops i've ever heard even tho when he got hurt he was one of if not the biggest heels in the company. When Jericho left last time he was a big heel but his first night back of course every one cheers for him. So what does he do to counter that? He basically satirizes every return we've ever seen. How many times have we seen someone return they come to the ring to a huge pop and they smile and walk around pandering to the crowd encouriging the cheers all "Yeah! I'm back! Yeah!" going from corner to corner doin their poses and shit for 5mins or more? So jericho spoofs it. Big smile on his face like he's the best good guy ever. Acting like he is amazed by the crowds reaction. This week he comes out people cheer him and what does he do? He acts like he's overwhelmed with emotion and grattitude acts like he's tearing up. Which we've also seen many times in other peoples returns. And he plays it up to a ridiculous level once again not talking cause he is so "emotionaly touched" he dosen't know what to say. He's just so overwhelmed he can't even speak. He's MAKING FUN of the crowd and everyone else including the IWC. Because he's a HEEL for fucks sake. The fact that he's pissing some of you off shows that his plan is working perfectly. Thats exactly why he's doing it. He wants you mad. He wants people to get pissed off. He has the entire wrestling world in his hands right now and he didn't even need to say a word. He's on a whole nother level and it fucking rules. I can't believe how many dumbass marks can't see that he's working his plan to perfection. yeesh.


Thank you.


----------



## Apollosol

This is stupid this whole go to ring and do nothing. It was fine once, but to do it again? Of course he's gonna be a heel and needs the heat but come on. Be more creative damnit. How was trolling a second time genius? The end result is obvious so just get to the point cause I've been exclusively tuning in for Jericho to speak some of that hate....... then he does nothing for two straight weeks. Why draw out such a boring gimmick.


----------



## The Ice King

Wow, there are some very small minded people here. 
It's very simple to understand what he's doing.
But it's hilarious to see people mad about it. Jericho bridging the IWC and casual fans together. Bringing back dat Kayfabe!


----------



## Grass420

i'm not getting mad though, i would still cheer him.. i always liked Chris Jericho.. 

I have heard him say though, that no matter what he will do whatever he can to get under people's skin.. 
but it would be funny if the fans just keep chanting Y2J just to piss him offf..

he wants you to boo him.. so cheer him instead!


----------



## NoLeafClover

I find it funny that people actually thought he was going to say something tonight.


----------



## superhans

First time ever posted but read for a while just watched the segment again while Jericho is crying it looks like he is saying why? Is he trying to put across that he is being forced to do something he doesn't want to do, going back to the original video's with the girl who is apparently the reason for his return. Probably nothing thought i'd mention it


----------



## PowerandGlory

i love how if u dont like it, you just dont get it. i get what he is doing. he is trying way too hard to be creative. maybe so he can pat himself on the back some more on his next dvd release about how epic his returns are. it is a waste of time. you have to get off his jock if you think this is brilliant


----------



## MondayNightJericho

he did it last week, and still GOT FUCKING CHEERED THIS WEEK... this is on the WWE fans for attending and being morons... dont let him do the same thing week in and week out, fucking boo him.



Apollosol said:


> This is stupid this whole go to ring and do nothing. It was fine once, but to do it again? Of course he's gonna be a heel and needs the heat but come on. Be more creative damnit. How was trolling a second time genius? The end result is obvious so just get to the point cause I've been exclusively tuning in for Jericho to speak some of that hate....... then he does nothing for two straight weeks. Why draw out such a boring gimmick.


----------



## Heckrashi

superhans said:


> First time ever posted but read for a while just watched the segment again while Jericho is crying it looks like he is saying why? Is he trying to put across that he is being forced to do something he doesn't want to do, going back to the original video's with the girl who is apparently the reason for his return. Probably nothing thought i'd mention it


Is it that hard? He was sarcastically crying out "Why" . Can't you tell?
He was crying out "why" the fans continue to cheer him and love him so much when he's called them names like tapeworms and hypocrites.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

look I am excited about this angle because Jeri cho is a week or two away from generating REAL heat.. which i dont feel has been accomplished in the WWE since the 90's... this isn't the kiddies booing John Cena's opponent every week because he is anti john cena or the adults booing john cena because he is john cena, and it isn't xpac heat he is making a point to the fans and when he talks as always it will be gold, what is waiting another week or two so he is full on heel status... he cant interrupt Punk's feud with Ziggler and he isn't working an angle right now, why not give him a month or so to see where he takes this... if this were anyone else without the track record of jericho i can understand the complaints but it's Chris Jericho, he is the best in the world at what he does, let him do it.


----------



## Adramelech

I honestly think the second go was better than the first. Jericho's facials were fantastic, the badly faked crying, moaning "Why? Why?", great stuff. On top of that, you had the added bonus of the marky live crowd falling for the same shtick for two weeks in a row. I really don't think either Jericho or the WWE banked on the live crowds being _this_ thick. He needs to keep it up until everyone gets it. Hell, have him come out in the Rumble, slide into the ring, eliminate himself over the other side and run around the outside slapping hands.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I still don't think it's as "simple" as people are painting it out to be. Granted, I would completely agree that he's essentially making fun of us, but I'm not about to sit here and pretend I know exactly what's going to happen from here on out, because I honestly don't. I didn't expect him to talk tonight, especially when he got in the ring and started going crazy again. But what next week? I would definitely say it's time to vary the routine. He can STILL get away with not talking, but I think he has to do something other than just come out and cavort in the ring again. Maybe he pops up during a match, or even a segment? The people hating it (the REASON you hate it DOES NOT MATTER, the intention is to draw your ire) are doing exactly what he wants them to do. But what happens when the "heel turn" is complete? What does he say, what does he do?


----------



## superhans

Heckrashi said:


> Is it that hard? He was sarcastically crying out "Why" . Can't you tell?
> He was crying out "why" the fans continue to cheer him and love him so much when he's called them names like tapeworms and hypocrites.


I understand what your saying but didn't Jericho say if he ever returned he would abandon all previous persona's and do something he and no one has ever done before I for one have no idea what he is up to, which is what is making this so interesting to watch but I don't think it's for the reasons we think it'll be something completely out of left field.


----------



## muttgeiger

Yeah this is a pretty good move, sorry. He's going to keep it going until everyone hates him. And it will be legit 'I hate you yet still want to see what happens' heat. It is gonna work great. Too often we confuse booing a guy because you'd rather not see him, with truly hating a character and wanting to see him get his ass kicked. Miz had hit on that nerve a couple times, I can't really think of anyone else in recent months who has. Good for Jericho and WWE for going with a new Idea. People are supposed to be getting frustrated, hell I fucking hate it too, but i can also respect it.


----------



## Razor Mike

15-20 minutes of my life wasted with these segments. Jericho is not _that_ important.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

neither would that 15 minutes be that important if given to Cena, Santino, Punk, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Kane or Zach Ryder... what the hell does the WWE have going for it right now that a legend can't come into the ring, work a crowd into a frenzy only to leave them disappointed with no explanation, obviously at some point he has to give an explanation, so what is 15 minutes (more like 8) in the grand scheme of things, i guess you are upset you didn't get to see the Cobra, or a divas match or a John Cena 5 moves of doom set....

oh well, I'm sure you will see whatever it is you missed this week 10 times in the next two months.


----------



## Adramelech

Razor Mike said:


> 15-20 minutes of my life wasted with these segments.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Wagg

this shit with Jericho is boring. hope he says something next week.


----------



## Alex

Jeritroll strikes again.

I really don't know what they're going to do next, but I know I'll be watching, even if he just does similar segments for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon

Jericho has done it again :lmao I think he will start to say something when his inbox is maxed out with hate mail


----------



## Gene_Wilder

the wwe creative team NEEDS to be asking themselves on a 24 hour 7 day a week basis What Would Jericho Do!?!?...or what would Gene_Wilder of WrestlingForum do, preferably the latter but either one


----------



## Kalashnikov

When Jericho repeated "Why?", I'm pretty sure he was thinking "Why are you still cheering, you dumb fucks?"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's getting annoying but I think we are still in the code, and he is entering a new gimmick as we watch.


----------



## fergality

Razor Mike said:


> Jericho is not _that_ important.



Says the fucking Scott Hall mark


----------



## Jus10

Not sure out of the 800 pages of threads, if anyone has mentioned or noticed Jericho's entrance videos? Last week it was his OLD (WWE debut) video playing, while this week (his 2nd RAW since returning), they aired his "Save Us," return video.

Significant?


----------



## fsuizzy

Has anyone mentioned yet that he is suppose to tell us who the Anonymous General Manager was? Remember before he went away on his hiatus he said he found out who that person was I would like to know, I am sick of this Cat got your tongue, fake crying shit!  Of course this storyline will be buried with the best of them.


----------



## Vic Capri

I have 2 theories about Chris Jericho:

1.) He's adding a new twist to being a heel by updating his Lionheart character and playing off as an annoying face. Basically like Cena, but without being corny.

2.) I think he won't talk until after (hopefully he wins) the Royal Rumble.

- Vic


----------



## glenwo2

.....


----------



## evoked21

somebody need to make a signboard with some fiery kane background saying "I HATE getting Jeritrolled"


----------



## fsuizzy

In my opinion I feel the IWC is going to just troll him back and cheer for him and he won't get that satisfaction he truly wants which is to get booed by doing nothing. Thus this may go on for awhile. Who is smarter Jericho or the IWC? Jericho wants us to boo, but will we budge? Well I most of the IWC wouldn't because we know he is trolling but I don't know about some of the people that go to those shows, they have no idea that he is trolling and will eventually start booing therefore giving Jericho want he wants, his HEEL Character.


----------



## Evolution

Jericho is smarter than the IWC. He WILL get us to hate him.

You can hate someone and still appreciate their work. JBL for instance.

Edit: I can't wait for him to do the same thing next week.


----------



## Rua

Jus10 said:


> Not sure out of the 800 pages of threads, if anyone has mentioned or noticed Jericho's entrance videos? Last week it was his OLD (WWE debut) video playing, while this week (his 2nd RAW since returning), they aired his "Save Us," return video.
> 
> Significant?


Are you sure?

The screen was blank as far as I could see last week. Then it just showed live footage of what he was doing. Essentially what was on the screen last week was what we saw on Television.

Anyway, it was funny, again.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Gee, I'm just genuinely floored that most of this forum doesn't "get" this angle. Most of you make me sad to be a wrestling fan. However, I still have faith in roughly 25% of you judging from what I've read in the last five minutes.

How dare one of the most talented personalities in the history of the wrestling business return after a long hiatus only to personify the meaning of the word "troll". For all of the stupid "troll" pictures, gimmick "troll" posters, etc. on every wrestling site EVER, you would think they would appreciate the irony of it all. But no. "I'm going to change the channel", "This is just wasting time", "What a huge letdown". What a bunch of pathetic whiners. I for one, am intrigued how all of this will eventually play out. Y2J has never let me down before, and I'm pretty sure he's not going to start now. And if you don't want to watch one of the best of all time master his craft... maybe you aren't quite as froot as Chris motherfucking Jericho.


----------



## geraldinhio

_I wonder how long Jericho will keep this up for? Where does he go from here ? Who does he fued with?My bets on him to win the Rumble anyway. 

I can see where people are coming from when they say they like his heel antics , I think it's great. If I tuned in to watch RAW for the last few weeks I'd be disappointed to say the least. Really glad he evolved his character though. I was expecting uber serious Jericho to come down in a suit and pull the same heel promo he pulled again and again in his last run.( I enjoyed them promos though)

I just can't wait untill he's an active wrestler again . So many great matches could be had vs Punk , Bryan, Cena, Sheamus , Ziggler etc 

So ya , all in all I'm hyped for Jericho's return . Really hyped_.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

I understand the general idea and the general point of the storyline unless this moronic audience. I'm such a huge Jericho mark I could never see myself boooing the guy no matter what he did but there's no way these fans could be any dumber considering half of them are kids or casuals and clearly don't know what there doing. Was it me or there were more cheers this week than there was in last week in which he RETURNED? This crowd popped even harder believe it or not. I loved everything Jericho did out there but does anybody have a theory on why he was crying? I couldn't really figure out anything related to why he would be crying unless he's just ashamed of the crowd or something. The thing I love about this the most is that you understand the general concept of what they are trying to do but at the same time have no clue. It's a very unpredictable storyline in the sense that nobody knows what he's going to do next week or the week after and nobody knows exactly what his agenda is in the first place. Great job so far WWE...please don't screw this up or I will never forgive you.


----------



## Rua

You know what I like most of all about this Jericho angle so far? 

As much as I'm with the camp that thinks the promos are great & Jericho's plan is to get proper old fashioned Heel from the heart hate boo'ed out of the building heat, there is the slightest, smallest percentage possibility (this being WWE) that it all could be a very lame "got kicked in the head, went crazy" angle.

I almost enjoy the dread of this turning out to be bad, because so far, the vignettes, the initially enjoyable but confusing, then hilarious return, & now tears. It's all been gold. But it's only been gold if it's going where we all think it's going.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The thing I love about this the most is that you understand the general concept of what they are trying to do but at the same time have no clue.


Yeah, that is where the dread is coming from. Great angle so far, I'm genuinely involved & interested to where it's all going.


----------



## Quasi Juice

KingofKings1524 said:


> Gee, I'm just genuinely floored that most of this forum doesn't "get" this angle. Most of you make me sad to be a wrestling fan. However, I still have faith in roughly 25% of you judging from what I've read in the last five minutes.
> .


Because most people are a) still marks, even if they like to say they are insiders, and b) don't use their brains (or are just generally too stupid to understand). It's so obvious what Jericho is doing.


----------



## zkorejo

I think Jericho will speak after Royal Rumble, till then he will come out and express different human emotions each week. I really dont understand why he was crying or expressing the emotion of sadness, which was quite opposite of last week's happy emotion. 

Whoever he is going to feud with will be free after RR. Assuming its Punk who is busy with Ziggler, If Jericho says anything now it will take away from Punk/Ziggler feud. So its best to consolidate his character (whatever it is) until Punk is free after RR.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

He is going to continue until he gets booed.


----------



## Rua

Loving the fact they killed the lights again. They should do it every time.

I hope it gets to the point that when the lights are killed there will be a chorus of boos.


----------



## Nomad

The crying was blatantly faked, not just in the sense that he obviously wasn't breaking kayfabe but in the kayfabe sense too. He's taking the piss, pandering and simpering to the audience and patronising them by going completely overboard with his emotions.


----------



## Tater

DocBlue said:


> Trolling is the worst thing of all to come out of the internet. Whether it's being rick rolled or this shit it's just not funny. Yes I get that he is trying to get heat but there are surely more entertaining ways to do it. The people who love 'trolling' are the same morons who say roflcopter and lollercoaster and I can only assume they are all under 18. Pointless even tuning in next week when it'll just be the same shit


I can honestly say, before this sentence, I have never said _roflcopter_ or _lollercoaster_ in my entire life. I don't plan on starting either because it's ridiculous gibberish. I'm not under 18 either. I'm 32. And I love seeing losers like you getting trolled. I don't mean silly internet trolling either. Anyone can be an idiot troll. It takes a genius to take it to the level that Jeritroll has taken it.

This is boring! Wah!
He should say something! Wah!
I am not going to watch this! Wah!
This is a waste of my time! Wah!

I :lmao at all you whiny children.



thesuperred said:


> I was giggling my ass off for the whole Y2J segment a. because it was funny as shit. b. cause i was imagining all the comments that people would be making on here. I honestly can't understand how some people don't get what he's doing. It's really quite simple: Every time a big name returns to WWE they allways get a huge pop and the crowd goes apeshit. Even if it's a giant HEEL. For example when HHH returned after his first quad injury he got one of the biggest pops i've ever heard even tho when he got hurt he was one of if not the biggest heels in the company. When Jericho left last time he was a big heel but his first night back of course every one cheers for him. So what does he do to counter that? He basically satirizes every return we've ever seen. How many times have we seen someone return they come to the ring to a huge pop and they smile and walk around pandering to the crowd encouriging the cheers all "Yeah! I'm back! Yeah!" going from corner to corner doin their poses and shit for 5mins or more? So jericho spoofs it. Big smile on his face like he's the best good guy ever. Acting like he is amazed by the crowds reaction. This week he comes out people cheer him and what does he do? He acts like he's overwhelmed with emotion and grattitude acts like he's tearing up. Which we've also seen many times in other peoples returns. And he plays it up to a ridiculous level once again not talking cause he is so "emotionaly touched" he dosen't know what to say. He's just so overwhelmed he can't even speak. He's MAKING FUN of the crowd and everyone else including the IWC. Because he's a HEEL for fucks sake. The fact that he's pissing some of you off shows that his plan is working perfectly. Thats exactly why he's doing it. He wants you mad. He wants people to get pissed off. He has the entire wrestling world in his hands right now and he didn't even need to say a word. He's on a whole nother level and it fucking rules. I can't believe how many dumbass marks can't see that he's working his plan to perfection. yeesh.


^^^this... is a great post.

Jericho is an icon in the business. It would be impossible for him to come back after a long layoff and NOT get cheered like mad. People are super happy and with good reason. One of the best in the business is back, baby! So how does a guy like Jericho return and get true heat? By doing exactly what he's doing. If I was at the arena and watching this in person, I would play along, mark out for it and boo him. Not because I hate it but because that's what Jericho wants. Jericho doesn't want to be just another heel... he wants to take it to the level that people physically want to assault him. On the inside, I would love every second of booing him.

It seems like to me that much of the IWC needs to learn a little patience. If they don't get immediate satisfaction, they go _wah! wah!_ and sulk like little babies. Jericho has created a huge buzz and generated interest in what he's doing. Love it or hate it, it's got you talking about it. Proof: the forum has crashed both times he was on TV. This could end up being one of the most interesting story lines of 2012. As of right now, we just don't know yet where they are going with it. We'll all certainly be tuning in next week to find out. Even all the crybabies protesting that they won't watch, you know good and damned well you will be watching it to see what happens next.

All the same naysayers who are whining about this are the same ones who complain that the WWE never does anything new. Well, guess what... this is _new_. This is _different_. _You have never seen this before._ It's not easy coming up with something completely new in this business where so many story lines are recycled from years past. Yet Jericho found a way. For anyone saying he did the exact same thing two weeks in a row... well, no he really didn't. There was a definite difference between last week and this one. When he first showed up, obvious Jeritroll was obvious. It was a dead giveaway when he dropped the mic and especially when he gave the troll grin before walking out. The second time around, he got in the fake emotional tears and was sooooo overcome with joy that he couldn't possibly speak. More trolling, of course. But not exactly the same either. Which tells me he is going somewhere with this.

Think about it, if he came back and gave you everything you wanted right away, then what? He loses interest. Immediate satisfaction does not lead to long term gratification. This is an elaborate story that will take time to play out. Not the same ol' typical _I pin you/you pin me_ bullshit that goes on from week to week. We won't be able to truly judge how epic this is until we are able to look back on the angle as a whole. So far, we've only seen the tip of the iceberg. I, for one, am excited for when we will be able to see the whole fuckin chunk of ice that brought down the Titanic.


----------



## Starbuck

I get what he's trying to do and in the end I'm sure it will turn out great. But I don't particularly care for watching him come out and do nothing every week. I guess I'll just wait until he actually starts speaking to get interested in this thing again because right now I'm pretty meh about it all.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

I'm just not gonna say anything good or bad about it here because if I say something bad, I'm all of the below:

A) Not intelligent enough
B) Got trolled
C) In Jericho's palm and his act is working on me
D) A Jericho hater
E) Should not comment at all if I've got anything against whatever pathetic entertainment-deprived stunt their darling pulls

and if I say something good, I'm as hopelessly Jerichoholic as those calling me all of the above.


----------



## juzzyfizzle

Jeritroll = Brilliant. Has everybody waiting for the next RAW to see what he will do next.


----------



## Ekaf

Jericho could do this each and every week and it still wouldn't get old. Anything that man does is gold. And I certainly do love the reaction from a lot of you. Continue crying about it, that's exactly what he wants to achieve.


----------



## mr bigglesworth

Jericho is awesome.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru

If the point of this "trolling" is to bore the fans then it is working, I turned over the channel during his segment as soon as I realised it was gonna be exactly the same as last week. I don't know much about creative writing but I'd assume turning viewers away from the product is not a good idea


----------



## ChrisBooth83

Adramelech said:


> Hell, have him come out in the Rumble, slide into the ring, eliminate himself over the other side and run around the outside slapping hands.


I want to see this happen


----------



## just1988

This Jericho stuff is tired already, he managed to garner so much interest and then fucked it with this lame idea. The Jericho fans meanwhile are out in force defending it as it's some kind of master plan when in reality it's just lazy writing.

He's missed a huge opportunity to return with a new shirt that would have shifted thousands of units, instead he's being labelled a troll...nice one.


----------



## vanderhevel

Idk, a lot of people seem to think its cool to say everyone is getting trolled and act like they're in on it or something.
"haha keep crying children thats what he wants" and shit like that. Its like they think they're friends with him or something or part of a special group of ultra smart fans.
If you enjoy it for whatever reason, fine, but just cause someone else thinks it sucks doesnt mean they are retarded.
And Jericho is probably my favorite wrestler ever, but the cockiness of some of his fans and the fact that they lap up anything he does without question, you guys look like cm punk fans haha. not only that, but thats exactly the type of fan Jericho claims to hate.


----------



## A-C-P

Its pretty much all been said. I have thought (and still think) Jericho's return "promos" have been brilliant, but the WWE does need to be careful and not drag it on to long. I could see a few more weeks of this kind of stuff working, but eventually Jericho will have to start doing something else. 

But as of right now a great 2 weeks of the JEricho return as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Tater

just1988 said:


> This Jericho stuff is tired already, he managed to garner so much interest and then fucked it with this lame idea. The Jericho fans meanwhile are out in force defending it as it's some kind of master plan when in reality it's just lazy writing.
> 
> He's missed a huge opportunity to return with a new shirt that would have shifted thousands of units, instead he's being labelled a troll...nice one.


Yeah. Sure. Jericho should have sold out and returned as a generic Cena type face just so he can sell shirts. 

_Maybe_ Jericho has a bit of self respect and is more interested in good story telling than being just another puppet trying move units.


----------



## Korvin

If Jericho isn't careful, he is going to get stale quick by doing this.

I liked it last week because he did something different by messing with the crowd and viewers, but it gets unnecessary after awhile.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

Jericho could skip down to the ring dressed like Papa Smurf, pee on the turnbuckles and then rape a referee and 90% of the posters in this thread would still applaud him as a genius. 

That said I do think this angle is hilarious and I agree with optikk sucks that he's going to keep doing it until he gets the reaction he's looking for.


----------



## AoM93

WHat jericho wants is to turn the fans against him.Even his die hard iwc fans.And that is what he is doing.He is one of my favorite wrestlers and i am mad with him but isn't that what a heel is supposed to do?


----------



## KristofferAG

He's defo a heel IMO. I mean, it was all right the first time he came down to the ring, but this is just lazy and stupid. It's not even a good build-up, no suspense in it at all. It just feels stupid. I feel like he's going to come back and brag about how amazing he is, probably about his wins against some of the greatest and so forth.


----------



## just1988

Kabuto420 said:


> Yeah. Sure. Jericho should have sold out and returned as a generic Cena type face just so he can sell shirts.
> 
> _Maybe_ Jericho has a bit of self respect and is more interested in good story telling than being just another puppet trying move units.


Are you for real? This is the pro wrestling *business*. Why do you think he's returned just in time for Mania...because of the pay cheque. So with that being said why would him coming back with a new shirt mean he had no self respect?

What has John Cena got to do with anything? Pro wrestlers have been selling t-shirts for decades, it's all about the monehhh + you don't have to be a face to sell shirts. Jericho is in a position where no matter how he acts, he'll sell shirts.

As far as telling a good story goes, he isn't. In fact he isn't telling us anything and he looks to be using the exact same character he had when he left the WWE. Is that self respect or is that a lack of creativity?


----------



## Choke2Death

The sheep fans need to start booing him so he will do something different. But I can't say I didn't laugh at him taking the piss out of "emotional returns" where they cry.


----------



## Tater

just1988 said:


> Are you for real? This is the pro wrestling *business*. Why do you think he's returned just in time for Mania...because of the pay cheque.


Yes, I am for real. Yes, I understand that this is a business. And if you knew anything about Jericho, you would know he didn't come back just for the money.



just1988 said:


> So with that being said why would him coming back with a new shirt mean he had no self respect?


Because it would go against everything he believes in. If he came back as a generic face and started selling shirts, it would make him a sellout with no self respect.



just1988 said:


> What has John Cena got to do with anything? Pro wrestlers have been selling t-shirts for decades, it's all about the monehhh + you don't have to be a face to sell shirts. Jericho is in a position where no matter how he acts, he'll sell shirts.


John Cena is a corporate puppet. A puppet who goes out and panders to the crowd. Those who love him buy his shirts. Those who hate him buy his other shirts. If that's what he wants to do, that's his own prerogative. But that's not what Jericho is all about.



just1988 said:


> As far as telling a good story goes, he isn't. In fact he isn't telling us anything and he looks to be using the exact same character he had when he left the WWE. Is that self respect or is that a lack of creativity?


What that is, is you failing to see the bigger picture. You only see the limited sample and have rushed to judgement without knowing the full story.

Maybe this interview from a year ago will give you a little more insight to who Jericho is:

_"I never wanted to have a catch phrase. I didn’t want merchandise. There’s no Chris Jericho merchandise. There’s no Chris Jericho T-shirt. All that stuff was because of me. They wanted to make a T-shirt, but I said, “Why? Why would I want someone wearing a T-shirt in the crowd that has my name on it? That’s one guy in the crowd that’s not going to boo me.” It’s an art form to be a heel and to stay a heel. Because the best characters of all times are villains. Darth Vader. Terminator. Hannibal Lector. Freddy Kruger. And all those villains turned babyface because they were so entertaining. Each one of those guys I said in the second or third movie became a good guy. If Heath Ledger hadn’t passed away, he would have been a good guy in the next Batman movie, guaranteed, because he was too entertaining. So it’s easier to make people hate you than to make them love you. But it’s very, very difficult to make them stay hating you, and I was able to do that for two and a half years because every time I was going down on a road where people were starting to get into it, I’d turn it, change it, go back and forth. That’s why the Shawn Michaels angle worked and the Rey Mysterio Angle worked—because there was no comedy behind it. And over those last three years there were some comedy bits, and that was fine. There was that whole Bob Barker thing for example. And most of the guest host stuff was done for fun. Once again, you can’t do the same thing all the time. But the crux of it was to be very serious. Like you said, a loathsome jerk, who has no redeeming qualities to him. And that’s why it worked. I did enjoy playing that because it’s a challenge. It’s hard to do. It’s not easy. You can’t just go out there and say, if you’re in New York City, “Ah, I hate the Yankees. The Yankees suck.” Boo! “Well, I’m a great heel.” No, that’s cheap heat. The secret is, how do you get the people in New York to boo you without saying that? Saying you love the Yankees and still get them to boo you. That’s a challenge."_

Which is exactly what would make him a sellout to come back at this time and start selling shirts. The bigger picture is to bring more attention to the business and create a higher quality product. There are plenty of other Cenas in the world to sell shirts.


----------



## subs

I dont care how slow the build is with this return but they sure as hell better explain how those Promos had anything to do with Jerichos new "Trolling". 

Those promos were dark, and seemed to have a lot to do "taking what is his" and "control" and even "end of the world" "I can't save you now" 

These messages don't seem to fit with the way jericho has been acting. 

This is current attitude the promos should have spoken more about his annoyance the state of the wwe or this annoyance with the fans.


----------



## Duke Silver

Seems like all people want these days are conclusions. No build-up, everything has to be full-force and straight to the point. 2-3 months from now everyone will be calling Jericho a genius again.


----------



## the frenchise

alright, after seeing this week jericho's segment, I think jericho will do the entire same thing next week and then the week after. And finally when he will speak he will say something like "i want my career to be an eternal return because it's the only way that people cheer me". He will show footage of his second coming when he was over and then other footage of him beeing booed few months later and that he doesn't want to happen again. 

This is the thing that popped in my mind when i saw him start "crying". 

What do you think?
And also do you think it's possible that wwe make him win the rumble without having said one word or wrestle one match.? That would be so strange and funny in my opinion.


----------



## Red Brood

I think he is playing this perfectly. He is controlling the WWE fans. There is still potential for bigger things... I still think it is possible for Jericho to go against CM Punk for 'whoever is cheered most/BEST IN THE WORLD' feud. Possibly at the rumble... If Jericho wins the rumble then I think we might hear "I am the best in the world at what I do. I have beaten 29 other men in this ring which proves I remain the best wrestler in the world. A title stolen from me by CM Punk."

IT IS STILL KEY FOR EVERY WRESTLING FAN IN THE WORLD TO REMEMBER THIS:

"IT WILL BE THE END OF THE WORLD AS YOU KNOW IT."

THAT MEANS SOMETHING.


----------



## Rua

It. Hasn't. Finished yet.

Still time to resolve (or not) everything & anything, dark videos included. The fact people have ants in their pants about something that didn't blow its load instantly is sad.

It may turn out to be crap, it may be brilliant, it may be just ok. But wait people. Wait. Royal Rumble time, we'll see what the deal is...

...probably.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

Not sure if this has been said yet but I think he's taking the piss out of what the WWE has become.

The fans cheering and loving 'Superstars' even when they dont say anything (such as The Rock on his countless returns) and then with this week taking the piss out of the Fans for cheering a grown man crying in the ring for a ovation (Edge, Rock, Shawn Michaels).

He's clearly taking the piss out of the fans, not sure how this ties in with his comeback videos but I'm sure we'll find out in coming weeks. I'm already bored of this gimmick though unfortunately.


----------



## doinktheclowns

Jericho is gaining heel heat for up until Royal Rumble, because WWE knew he would return and be cheered.

He needs to be heel to help put Punk over even more at their Wrestlemania match.


----------



## noobzeverywearz

I lol'd when Jericho started crying. And I'm a little curious to see what he'll do next.


----------



## ac_cloud

A familiar force shall arrive to claim what is his and the world will end as you know it... for Chris Jericho will return and er...cry! :flip


----------



## lightfm

Hahahaha I just love how some are saying he "needs" to be "careful" or he's going to go "stale" quick.

You idiots,why should he care about that? As far as we know that's his objective,become stale so we hate him.


----------



## Tater

RandySavagesShades said:


> The fans cheering and loving 'Superstars' even when they dont say anything (such as The Rock on his countless returns)...


In what imaginary world do you live in that the Rock ever returned and didn't say anything? :lmao


----------



## RandyBorton

The thought going through my mind: who was thinking last week that Jericho was overcome with emotion? I certainly didn't think that, but then this week, the announcers imply that that could've been the case, and now Jericho is acting like he's overcome with emotion the second time around. It's like his way of saying, "These parasites will actually really believe whatever they need to so that they can still have a positive opinion of me." It's amazing to see the audience delude itself because it likes Jericho too much, and it's even more amazing to watch him screw around with them even more.

When the sheep stop cheering, Jericho will stop trolling, period.


----------



## charmed1

Its getting boring and stale already and its two weeks in. Last night's Raw was a decent show EXCEPT for Jericho. I heard he was doing the same crap and turned it off when he came on. He adds nothing to the show.

At this point I'd rather see Punk face Cena than Jericho.


----------



## RandyBorton

juiceGLC said:


> Did anyone else notice that his titantron was just footage of him from last week trolling the crowd? Lol


LMAO YES! Interspersed with his old cryptic tron... SO FUNNY! This is trolling that _everyone_, even the video editing crew, is in on. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone backstage is laughing their asses off.


----------



## westie420uk

was a bit pissed off at the time as i`ve stayed up till 4am the past 2 weeks to hear him say nothing, but its obvious they are playing the long game with his return. Cant wait till next to to see if he speaks or if we get any clue as to who the girl is.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

RandyBorton said:


> LMAO YES! Interspersed with his old cryptic tron... SO FUNNY! This is trolling that _everyone_, even the video editing crew, is in on. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone backstage is laughing their asses off.


haha, i had to go back and watch it!! various clips of him grinning last week!!! GENIUS!!


he seems in much better shape then when he left


----------



## Sykova

If you don't understand what he is trying to get through to you then you shouldn't be watching Raw...

Watch it again, hear him say "Why?"


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller

RandyBorton said:


> The thought going through my mind: who was thinking last week that Jericho was overcome with emotion? I certainly didn't think that, but then this week, the announcers imply that that could've been the case, and now Jericho is acting like he's overcome with emotion the second time around. It's like his way of saying, "These parasites will actually really believe whatever they need to so that they can still have a positive opinion of me." It's amazing to see the audience delude itself because it likes Jericho too much, and it's even more amazing to watch him screw around with them even more.
> 
> When the sheep stop cheering, Jericho will stop trolling, period.


Interesting. You know what? This could actually go on a while, considering how the majority of wrestling fans adore Jericho.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What they have him doing is ridiculous and it doesn't make for good TV AT ALL. Some of you guys need your head examined you find this "brilliant". :no:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

wow the people in the arena are stupid


----------



## bboy

well this jericho return got boring fast. The worst thing is he will fuck off again and then come back to an even worse return.


----------



## Starbuck

Ass Invader said:


> What they have him doing is ridiculous and it doesn't make for good TV AT ALL. Some of you guys need your head examined you find this "brilliant". :no:


In the end and once we get the explanation from him after it all plays out, I have no doubt that it will be fine. But you're absolutely right in saying that it doesn't make for good TV. This will probably end up being a case of the ends justifying the means. Although if we come to the end of this thing and there is NO reference at all to the It Begins promos then what a colossal waste that was.


----------



## Kalashnikov

bboy said:


> well this jericho return got boring fast. The worst thing is he will fuck off again and then come back to an even worse return.


You said this last week, there's no reason to repeat yourself unless you're trying to get a response, which you are, as we all know. I've called you the best troll on this forum, but it seems like you're not putting a lot of effort in this anymore.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Kalashnikov said:


> You said this last week, there's no reason to repeat yourself unless you're trying to get a response, which you are, as we all know. I've called you the best troll on this forum, but it seems like you're not putting a lot of effort in this anymore.


Agreed.

Guess the saying "All good things come to an end" was right.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

KristofferAG said:


> He's defo a heel IMO. I mean, it was all right the first time he came down to the ring, but this is just lazy and stupid. It's not even a good build-up, no suspense in it at all. It just feels stupid. I feel like he's going to come back and brag about how amazing he is, probably about his wins against some of the greatest and so forth.


no suspense? so you know why he came back? enlighten me because i sure as hell don't know and i will keep tuning in to find out, its going to get stale yes but when it does people will legitimately boo him and then he will have what he wants..honestly if the fans in last nights arena were intelligent at all they wouldn't have let him do it again, they would have booed and gotten annoyed, but no they were content to chant y2j the whole time again...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

ice_edge said:


> He is not suppose to be entertaining. That's the whole point. Go read JBL's blog and you might start getting it.


Could someone link me JBL's blog? I do understand and am really enjoying Jericho's current shibang but i'd quite like to read JBL's two cents.


----------



## matticus

I say we troll the troll and cheer him arena to arena so he never gets what he wants.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

matticus said:


> I say we troll the troll and cheer him arena to arena so he never gets what he wants.


Yeah man. I'll meet you there.


----------



## zigglesXe

He left to go and find the identity of the 'Anonymous' RAW GM. Since he located the IP Address of the computer that was sending in the emails, Jericho was able to find him/her. Now he's back to finally tell us. :mark:


----------



## Tater

zigglesXe said:


> He left to go and find the identity of the 'Anonymous' RAW GM. Since he located the IP Address of the computer that was sending in the emails, Jericho was able to find him/her. Now he's back to finally tell us. :mark:


I've been wondering about this myself.

Anonymous Raw GM: Steph?
Girl from the promo vids: Steph?
The person Ace has been texting this whole time: Steph?

Hmmm...


----------



## Kalashnikov

matticus said:


> I say we troll the troll and cheer him arena to arena so he never gets what he wants.


I've actually thought about this... what if the crowd doesn't catch on? Jericho will have to become a normal heel, and it will have all been for naught.


----------



## krai999

Chris﻿ Jericho was actually crying because he came to save the WWE, but now notices that the WWE is so horrible now that he can't do nothing about it. Same thing like in 1999 when he made his debut in the WWF. He supposedly went to the WWF because it was too boring and he went there to save it according to his character and gimmick. It's too late for wwe now it's unrepairable


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

First let me just say Chris Jericho is brilliant and a genius! I'm actually enjoying seeing him come out and not say anything.

On a side note anyone else realize that jericho is acting kind of like the little girl in the video. In some videos we see the girl happy but then all of a sudden the girl gets sad.Jericho last week came out all happy but then this week he gets all emotional and sad.


----------



## Adramelech

Ass Invader said:


> What they have him doing is ridiculous and it doesn't make for good TV AT ALL. Some of you guys need your head examined you find this "brilliant". :no:


It's not supposed to make for good television. Heels are not entertaining. Jericho is after real, actual heat here. "I fucking hate this guy and I want him to fuck off and die for wasting my time." heat. "I wish something would happen, this is so fucking annoying, I want someone to come out and interrupt him." heat. The way he's going about doing it is fantastic. Jericho is a charismatic speaker and an excellent talker, he'd get a mixed reaction no matter what he said. By being completely silent, he's turning all of the viewers' energy against them. Eventually that energy will run out. Jericho is targeting _everyone_ with this, from casual marks to his biggest, smarkiest business savvy fans.

Here, this is one of my favorite comedy routines of all time:






That's Andy Kaufman going on stage and reading the Great Gatsby. The entire novel, from start to finish. Listening to the emotions and the reactions of the crowd as they slowly realize what's happening is the entertainment and the comedy, that's where the genius comes in.

Bleh, whatever. You can't explain the appeal of this kind of thing, it just has to click.


----------



## Clique

Starbuck said:


> In the end and once we get the explanation from him after it all plays out, I have no doubt that it will be fine. But you're absolutely right in saying that it doesn't make for good TV. This will probably end up being a case of the ends justifying the means. Although if we come to the end of this thing and there is NO reference at all to the It Begins promos then what a colossal waste that was.


It certainly would be a waste of time if those videos were meaningless. I'd just have to shake my head in disappointment if that was the case. I personally would love it if Jericho's message is he wants to end The Streak.


----------



## DDTisKing

Kalashnikov said:


> what if the crowd doesn't catch on? Jericho will have to become a normal heel, and it will have all been for naught.


They started to boo after a few minutes of him saying anything. Add that with the fact that Jericho can have the fans eating out of his hand with just a few words will make it work.

As far as just cheering him for the heck of it will just give him that mixed reaction that Punk/Cena/Triple H get.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

Chris Jericho is one of my all time favorites. But I'm going to fast forward his segment next week. If that's the intention of what he's doing, I guess it's working...


----------



## Macharius

Well, one thing is for certain. Y2J can certainly troll.


----------



## JasonLives

If Jericho is in trolling or mocking mode, couldnt the It Begins videos have just been a way to mock The Undertaker return?

Like everyone said before, they dont really fit him and they have a Taker feel to them. Maybe they never had any deep meaning to it.


----------



## Humph

I read that creative didn't want to advance the Y2J storyline on monday night because the LSU Vs Bama game would take a lot of their ratings so I don't think it has anything to do with him coming out and 'trolling' till he starts to get a bad reaction.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

You know, you call us who find it not entertaining "trolled", but in reality it's you folks who are missing it entirely. At least in my humble opinion i.e. What WWE and Jericho want from this is NOT HEAT or boos or whatever. It's solely CONFUSION. "What is going on?" Even those who are fast forwarding the segment(including me) or changing channels are confused, NOT HATING JERICHO or giving him any kind of heat. THAT is WWE and Jericho's objective and that is being done. End of.

If you hopeless Jericho marks aren't able to realize THAT much, how can we the "unentertained" be the fools who aren't getting it?

Peace.


----------



## roberta

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I read that creative didn't want to advance the Y2J storyline on monday night because the LSU Vs Bama game would take a lot of their ratings so I don't think it has anything to do with him coming out and 'trolling' till he starts to get a bad reaction.


if it's true than kudos to the creative staff


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I read that creative didn't want to advance the Y2J storyline on monday night because the LSU Vs Bama game would take a lot of their ratings so I don't think it has anything to do with him coming out and 'trolling' till he starts to get a bad reaction.


I don't really want them to necessarily advance the storyline this early. I think they could advance it a bit by changing up what Jericho does. I don't think he should come out next week and do the same exact thing he did the last two weeks. However, I don't really want him expalining everything on Raw next week or I'll be pissed as it would just show to me that WWE is fully incapable of long term booking. Let this storyline slowly play out until Royal Rumble and than he needs to start cutting intense heels promos explaining EVERYTHING and I hope there's not too many goofs in this storyline as they hopefully will cover every important aspect and not just ignore certain things like they typically do.


----------



## CNB

Wouldn't be surprised if Jericho was at home planning this entire storyline and hoping it would last for 6 months like the HBK feud, then taking it to creative and having more input placed into it.

Jericho is that type of person.


----------



## Piezo

Yea they are trying to create confusion and buzz around it. I just really hope that he doesn't come out next week because all that intrigue I have will be lost and I'll just be annoyed... even though I've been waiting for him to return for so long. I think he's gonna be a heel again... calling everyone parasites and hypocrites just like before haha.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother

^^^You "THINK" he's gonna be heel again???? :crys:




God the crowds are slow on the uptake! :sigh:

...He'll be getting cheers right through Mania at this rate!


----------



## Clique

JasonLives said:


> If Jericho is in trolling or mocking mode, *couldnt the It Begins videos have just been a way to mock The Undertaker return*?
> 
> Like everyone said before, they dont really fit him and they have a Taker feel to them. Maybe they never had any deep meaning to it.


That's why I'm hoping ultimately the promos' deeper meaning is Jericho has come back to "End The World" - End The Streak.


----------



## Headliner

Clique said:


> It certainly would be a waste of time if those videos were meaningless. I'd just have to shake my head in disappointment if that was the case. I personally would love it if Jericho's message is he wants to end The Streak.


Jericho's not a big enough star to face Taker at Mania. If this happened at any other PPV, it would be a good main-event. I say this because he just faced Triple H and HBK at Mania and beat them both, although they came really close. So if they are bigger stars than Jericho and didn't get it done, what makes people think Jericho has a chance? At this point the only person that people would believe actually have a chance is Cena. And that's the whole point of selling the streak match. The selling point is that the opponent might actually have a chance.


----------



## TKOW

Headliner said:


> Jericho's not a big enough star to face Taker at Mania. If this happened at any other PPV, it would be a good main-event. I say this because he just faced Triple H and HBK at Mania and beat them both, although they came really close. So if they are bigger stars than Jericho and didn't get it done, what makes people think Jericho has a chance? At this point the only person that people would believe actually have a chance is Cena. And that's the whole point of selling the streak match. The selling point is that the opponent might actually have a chance.


Agreed. Hence why we're probably going to see Triple H face Undertaker at WrestleMania once again.


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> Jericho's not a big enough star to face Taker at Mania. If this happened at any other PPV, it would be a good main-event. I say this because he just faced Triple H and HBK at Mania and beat them both, although they came really close. So if they are bigger stars than Jericho and didn't get it done, what makes people think Jericho has a chance? At this point the only person that people would believe actually have a chance is Cena. And that's the whole point of selling the streak match. The selling point is that the opponent might actually have a chance.


I think the buildup would have to be on point. After WrestleMania 27, Undertaker was almost completely broken physically by Triple H. Undertaker won, made himself look somewhat mortal while also making this thing we call "The Streak" the supernatural entity at WrestleMania. I'd like to see them continue that story with whoever Taker faces this year. I think Jericho could match up to The Undertaker if they ran with the story that Undertaker isn't the force that he used to be and maybe they can have Jericho injury his leg or something before Mania to stack the deck against him going into Mania like never before. In the end of course we will once again witness of course that there is SOMETHING about Undertaker putting it all on the line at WrestleMania that won't allow him to die. That type of storytelling fascinates me.

In my opinion that situation could work with Jericho, Triple H, Kane or Orton (if they weren't doing this injury angle with him). It's just I'd prefer Taker face someone for the first time at Mania from now on.


----------



## Tater

Clique said:


> It's just I'd prefer Taker face someone for the first time at Mania from now on.


^^^this

I am tired of seeing WM rematches. It's not like Taker has a ton of appearances left. Let him face somebody different for a change. Please please not another Triple H or Kane match. Anything but that.


----------



## 2ManyLimes

Some of the people here..... It's not about it getting boring because the trolling entertains you atm. He will keep doing it till we are sick of it and the moment that jacket lights up we boo him. He wants you to hate him. He wants to be an actual Heel that we hate, something this company doesn't have and hasn't had for ages.

I hope he does it again. Build that heat.


----------



## blazegod99

I enjoy his whole shtick right now... Cant wait til he cuts the promo... whenever that happens lol.


----------



## BC Hunk

*Jericho's trolling reminds me of Glacier's epic return which was being hyped for weeks. Anybody remembers that from the year 2000?

I remember that Glacier was in a tag match, or perhaps accompanied somebody to the ring. Instead of helping or tagging that guy, all Glacier did was to make Hogan like poses in front of the crowd. He went all around the squared circle, posing in front of the barricades, making a fool outta himself, trolling his partner.

Similar trolling happened for a few weeks, i remember, Anybody else remembers that??? *


----------



## TheWFEffect

Last week it was:








This week it was:








Next week will be:


----------



## eireace

blazegod99 said:


> I enjoy his whole shtick right now... Cant wait til he cuts the promo... whenever that happens lol.


It was a pretty epic return and it was hilarious he did the same last week... still that was enough, I want to see him do something this week cut a promo or stay saying nothing just get to wrestling!


----------



## max314




----------



## Straight Pride

max314 said:


>


love it

& it's so true


----------



## Rated R™

max314 said:


>


:lmao love it.


----------



## Starbuck

Honestly I think I'd prefer a Jericho/Miz program over Jericho/Taker or Jericho/Punk. Would work wonders for Miz.


----------



## DesolationRow

Jericho/Miz is the WM 28 program I've wanted for a solid year now, *Starbuck*! Oh well.


----------



## Starbuck

DesolationRow said:


> Jericho/Miz is the WM 28 program I've wanted for a solid year now, *Starbuck*! Oh well.


HOLY SHIT! HES ALIVE!


----------



## Stone Hot

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Winner_Backstage_News_on_the_WWE_Network.html

After discussing Randy Orton winning the Royal Rumble, WWE creative talked about having someone else win it this week. Chris Jericho is in the running to win the Rumble main event since he's likely going to be challenging CM Punk for the WWE Title at WrestleMania 28.


----------



## Wagg

Diamond Dallas Page on How He Helped Chris Jericho Return

- In a new interview with the Fight Club show from Chicago, former World Heavyweight Champion Diamond Dallas Page talks about Chris Jericho using his DDP Yoga to prepare for his WWE return. DDP said:

"Jericho gave a testimony saying DDP Yoga changed my life after one of our workouts. It was powerful for me for him to do that. They (doctors) said Chris Jericho had a herniated L4 and he was done and he came back with my workout. He texted me last night and said Santino (Marella) wants to do your workout. He said, 'I'm gonna get the whole locker room to do it."

"He (Jericho) did not think he was going to be able to come back. Within two weeks (after starting DDP Yoga) he was already feeling, 'wait a minute, I think I'm gonna be able to do this,' and then five weeks, that's when he put that testimonial that changed my life and I'm virtually pain free. Today, he's completely pain free."


----------



## Shazayum

Does WWE make WM cards as shitty as they possibly can besides one or two matches on purpose so they can save big matches for later manias?


----------



## GillbergReturns

Headliner said:


> Jericho's not a big enough star to face Taker at Mania. If this happened at any other PPV, it would be a good main-event. I say this because he just faced Triple H and HBK at Mania and beat them both, although they came really close. So if they are bigger stars than Jericho and didn't get it done, what makes people think Jericho has a chance? At this point the only person that people would believe actually have a chance is Cena. And that's the whole point of selling the streak match. The selling point is that the opponent might actually have a chance.


I'm confused why Triple H on his 3rd chance has more of a shot than Jericho on his 1st chance.

Brock Lesnar and John Cena are the only candidates who have a chance to defeat the streak, but one's already booked and the other is very unlikely. Meaning somebody else has got to step to the plate. 

We all knew Michaels was retiring at 26, and we knew Triple H was going down too. The selling point is that they're a threat not necessarily that they have a chance.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Ass Invader said:


> What they have him doing is ridiculous and it doesn't make for good TV AT ALL. Some of you guys need your head examined you find this "brilliant". :no:


Thank you. Being intentially unentertaining as possible is still not being entertaining. 

And here comes the lecture about how this is the only way to a be a real heel, but ignoring the fact that every Jericho fan still loves it.

Meaning it's a FAIL on all levels. It's an act that will have people turning their TVs off left and right, all to persuade nobody to not liking him.


----------



## Tater

Someone needs to make a list of all the people who say they are going to turn off the TV when Jericho is on and then call them on it when they are back in here complaining about him again.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> Someone needs to make a list of all the people who say they are going to turn off the TV when Jericho is on and then call them on it when they are back in here complaining about him again.


You are aware that people channel surf, right? Meaning I don't have watch every segment. Why am I going to watch Jericho do nothing?


----------



## Tater

GillbergReturns said:


> You are aware that people channel surf, right? Meaning I don't have watch every segment. Why am I going to watch Jericho do nothing?


*shrugs* Okay. If you say so. You're not going to watch Jericho. And when you show up in this thread again next week complaining about what he did or didn't do, we'll all know you are full of shit.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> *shrugs* Okay. If you say so. You're not going to watch Jericho. And when you show up in this thread again next week complaining about what he did or didn't do, we'll all know you are full of shit.


I already know what he did next week.

NOTHING

I don't have to watch it to come here and tell you how stupid it is.


----------



## Striker

Jericho will come out with a Me Gusta face next. He's done Troll face, and forever alone so far.


----------



## Tater

GillbergReturns said:


> I already know what he did next week.
> 
> NOTHING
> 
> I don't have to watch it to come here and tell you how stupid it is.


So, what you are saying is that you are prejudiced.

prej·u·dice
[prej-uh-dis] noun, -diced, -dic·ing.

1. an unfavorable opinion or feeling formed beforehand or without knowledge, thought, or reason.
2. any preconceived opinion or feeling, either favorable or unfavorable.


----------



## skeenastreet

Man, what a crazy groundbreaking return that was.

I mean his music came out, and he walked around saying "yeah yeah".

Then he walked out.

I was in shock. What a statement Jericho left.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> So, what you are saying is that you are prejudiced.
> 
> prej·u·dice
> [prej-uh-dis] noun, -diced, -dic·ing.
> 
> 1. an unfavorable opinion or feeling formed beforehand or without knowledge, thought, or reason.
> 2. any preconceived opinion or feeling, either favorable or unfavorable.


You're really stretching on that one aren't you? 

I'm prejudiced against watching guys do nothing. Whatever floats your boat.

If you're looking for my reasoning why this is stupid here it is. It's a type of entertainment that's caters to no one. It's like Andy Kauffman's Tony Clifton act were he intentially p*sses everyone off and the punchline is to make everyone offended so they leave. The punchline to this story is you're not entertained in any way shape or form. Sorry, I'm watching something else.


----------



## Tater

GillbergReturns said:


> You're really stretching on that one aren't you?
> 
> I'm prejudiced against watching guys do nothing. Whatever floats your boat.


Nope. I'm not stretching. I just have a good understanding of the English language and your statement was prejudiced. If you do not watch what Jericho does next week and you already think it is stupid ahead of time, then you have a prejudiced opinion.

If you watch it and then decide you hate it, then you have an informed opinion and you have every right to call it shit. Otherwise, you are prejudiced.


----------



## Tater

:lmao @ delayed edits



GillbergReturns said:


> If you're looking for my reasoning why this is stupid here it is. It's a type of entertainment that's caters to no one.


That is a matter of opinion; not fact. Obviously, there are people who disagree with you. Otherwise, there would not be Jericho supporters in this thread.



GillbergReturns said:


> It's like Andy Kauffman's Tony Clifton act were he intentially p*sses everyone off and the punchline is to make everyone offended so they leave. The punchline to this story is you're not entertained in any way shape or form.


If you think the whole point of this is to make people stop watching, then you are delusional.



GillbergReturns said:


> Sorry, I'm watching something else.


That is fine too. That is your choice. If you hate it so much that you do not watch it, then I absolutely respect your right to do that. But if you are NOT going to watch and then you come in and bitch about how stupid it is, then your opinion carries no weight because you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> Nope. I'm not stretching. I just have a good understanding of the English language and your statement was prejudiced. If you do not watch what Jericho does next week and you already think it is stupid ahead of time, then you have a prejudiced opinion.
> 
> If you watch it and then decide you hate it, then you have an informed opinion and you have every right to call it shit. Otherwise, you are prejudiced.


You obviously don't have a good understanding on what happens next.

The same thing he did last week and the week before. I don't have to watch it to know that he's just trolling the audience by doing nothing.


----------



## Arya Dark

*If Jericho does this for a third straight week it'll go from mildly amusing to annoying. After that I wont even bother to watch the segment so I hope he at least does something next Monday.*


----------



## Brye

LadyCroft said:


> *If Jericho does this for a third straight week it'll go from mildly amusing to annoying. After that I wont even bother to watch the segment so I hope he at least does something next Monday.*


People need to start booing. :side:

I agree though, he's gotta give us something. I think he will though.


----------



## ice_edge

Brye said:


> People need to start booing. :side:
> 
> I agree though, he's gotta give us something. I think he will though.


He shouldn't though. I think to really be the best heel in the world and what he does he needs to piss of IWC some more. 

LOL if he kept this up until like EC he would be so hated I would not stop smiling from seeing all the cry babies who whine and complain.


----------



## Tater

GillbergReturns said:


> You obviously don't have a good understanding on what happens next.
> 
> The same thing he did last week and the week before. I don't have to watch it to know that he's just trolling the audience by doing nothing.


I disagree that he did the _exact same thing_ two weeks in a row. The theme was the same but there were changes in the execution that I believe is leading somewhere. I won't know until I _*watch*_ what happens next. And if I don't like it, I will bitch about it. At least I will know what I am talking about because I saw it myself.

I actually like having knowledge of what I am talking about so I don't look like some ignorant prejudiced fool.


----------



## Arya Dark

Brye said:


> People need to start booing. :side:
> 
> I agree though, he's gotta give us something. I think he will though.


*He could get boos easily if he wanted to. He knows how to do that. 

I'll sit through it three weeks in a row but not four. If he doesn't give me something this week I'll lose interest. *


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> I disagree that he did the _exact same thing_ two weeks in a row. The theme was the same but there were changes in the execution that I believe is leading somewhere. I won't know until I _*watch*_ what happens next. And if I don't like it, I will bitch about it. At least I will know what I am talking about because I saw it myself.
> 
> I actually like having knowledge of what I am talking about so I don't look like some ignorant prejudiced fool.


If you have to watch every Kelly Kelly or Michael Cole match to know that it sucked kudos to you. 

I'll agree with you that this is leading somewhere but until that somewhere happens I have no interest in Jericho. 

I don't understand why you think I have to watch him do nothing to know that him doing nothing is not entertaining? If you can find me 1 entertaining segment with no promo and no wrestler interaction I'd like to see it.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

pretty much every WWE superstar could do this forever and people would still watch people would be like i'll come back next week maybe they will finally explain it all, and then they wont and you'll still get pissed and then wait for the next week.

jericho is just showing everyone this


----------



## Tater

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't understand why you think I have to watch him do nothing to know that him doing nothing is not entertaining? If you can find me 1 entertaining segment with no promo and no wrestler interaction I'd like to see it.


I implore you to think outside the box. Would it have rocked for him to come out and unleash an epic promo on the mic? Yes. Would it have rocked to see him come out and kick somebody's ass? Hell yeah. 

Here's the thing, though... we have seen that before a thousand times over again. At first glance, it might not be the most entertaining thing in the world; I'll give you that. _What? He came out and did nothing?! That fuckin' sucks!_ I do not argue that point with you. In the end, he might end up being a 10 pound fail monkey. If that happens, I will hate on him right along with you. We will point and laugh and call him a stupid mother fucker.

What I _can_ tell you is that Jericho is attempting to do something different. I think he has earned the right to give something new a try. I am not going to sit here and tell you this is going to be the greatest thing ever. What I am trying to tell you is to have a little patience and see how it plays out. If it sucks, it sucks. But ya never know... it might end up being great.

Point being: you won't know until you find out.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Kabuto420 said:


> *shrugs* Okay. If you say so. You're not going to watch Jericho. And when you show up in this thread again next week complaining about what he did or didn't do, we'll all know you are full of shit.


You forget those who don't get to/have the time to watch it live and fast forward the segment just to see if anything interesting happens. Those people still get to know if it was still as pathetic as before. These folks don't count to the TV rating, yes, but you were on about some of us IWC members coming and saying it is not entertaining, not the regular TV viewers.

Anyway, as I said before, it's about creating confusion and NOT generating heat like you marks keep saying. Surely even the WWE has enough insight and experience to know the crowds won't boo something they don't even UNDERSTAND. So res ipsa loquitur tabula in naufragio, WWE and Jericho are getting that confusion from most people and that's it.


----------



## ice_edge

LadyCroft said:


> *He could get boos easily if he wanted to. He knows how to do that.
> 
> I'll sit through it three weeks in a row but not four. If he doesn't give me something this week I'll lose interest. *


So you gonna cry about it otherwise Lady? :side: 

Yeah but why would he do that? That way he would only do what you want. By not doing what people want is what makes him heel to at least half of the people here who whine and complain.

So why stop now? Keep it going and let the whole ICW turn on him.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

ice_edge said:


> So you gonna cry about it otherwise Lady? :side:
> 
> Yeah but why would he do that? That way he would only do what you want. By not doing what people want is what makes him heel to at least half of the people here who whine and complain.
> 
> So why stop now? Keep it going and let the whole ICW turn on him.


You'd think that if he continues to come out and say nothing, people will start switching the channel during his segments.

I know that I'm fast forwarding his segment next week.


----------



## roberta

what did you expect ?
Did you think he was gonna come and pin Cm punk for the world title like this?
All you need to know is that he's back which is already enough, just be patient


----------



## Arya Dark

ice_edge said:


> So you gonna cry about it otherwise Lady? :side:
> 
> Yeah but why would he do that? That way he would only do what you want. By not doing what people want is what makes him heel to at least half of the people here who whine and complain.
> 
> So why stop now? Keep it going and let the whole ICW turn on him.


*Cry? No. Turn the channel? yes.*


----------



## GillbergReturns

Kabuto420 said:


> I implore you to think outside the box. Would it have rocked for him to come out and unleash an epic promo on the mic? Yes. Would it have rocked to see him come out and kick somebody's ass? Hell yeah.
> 
> Here's the thing, though... we have seen that before a thousand times over again. At first glance, it might not be the most entertaining thing in the world; I'll give you that. _What? He came out and did nothing?! That fuckin' sucks!_ I do not argue that point with you. In the end, he might end up being a 10 pound fail monkey. If that happens, I will hate on him right along with you. We will point and laugh and call him a stupid mother fucker.
> 
> What I _can_ tell you is that Jericho is attempting to do something different. I think he has earned the right to give something new a try. I am not going to sit here and tell you this is going to be the greatest thing ever. What I am trying to tell you is to have a little patience and see how it plays out. If it sucks, it sucks. But ya never know... it might end up being great.
> 
> Point being: you won't know until you find out.


And here's where we separate. You're going to wait 5 weeks before he finally he does something.

I'm not. I watched him do nothing twice, but I'm done with it. It's obvious that he's not doing anything until after the Rumble so if miss something it's not like I won't be able to see it on Youtube 10 minutes later.

I'm not disputing that there's something deeper going on and it might end up being good, but I'm not watching him do nothing for 10 minutes at a time to get to that point. No thanks on that one.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

here's the thing they only threat you guys have is to change the channel, when you change it you are going to risk him doing something different in which case you will probabaly be flipping back and forth to the show so your ratings hardly get affected... and if you are watching it via DVR ratings wont get affected regardless so fast forward all you like it wont change that something different is finally going down in the WWE and others are interested in letting an angle develop


----------



## 2ManyLimes

Oh man is it working. So many pissed off people. :flip


----------



## sayanything6986

One more week may piss me off but it will be bearable. 4 though I will just completely stop caring. Is Jericho tweeting about it or tweeting anything or is he staying quite there too?


----------



## TheRock316

*What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

imo "Best in The World"


----------



## Green Light

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

HEEEEEEY YOOOOUUUU GUUUUUUUUUYS


----------



## Wrestling Eltie

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

"I want to thank you for being so patience with me over these last few weeks and I just want you all to know that you are a bunch of hypocrite."


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

I hate you CM Punk


----------



## Brown Hippy

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

Momma or Dada


----------



## theDJK

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*



Wrestling Eltie said:


> "I want to thank you for being so patience with me over these last few weeks and I just want you all to know that you are a bunch of hypocrite."


I actually see something like this coming.


----------



## Ryan Smith

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

I choose Punk. 

(After he wins the Royal Rumble) 

Hey, I can dream, eh?

EDIT: Wow, it's been so long since I've posted here. Guess I should change my avatar.


----------



## austinrockera

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*



Wrestling Eltie said:


> "I want to thank you for being so patience with me over these last few weeks and I just want you all to know that you are a bunch of hypocrite."


I'm going with something like this. Continuing his heel gimmick from his last run.


----------



## noobzeverywearz

*Re: What will Jericho's first words be when he speaks*

He'll probably speak on the next Raw, and continue trolling the audience. The crowd will continue to cheer for him. That's my guess.


----------



## Astitude

*Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*



> - As noted before, WWE officials have had talks about Chris Jericho winning the Royal Rumble this year. There was an idea suggested this past weekend where Jericho won’t speak on RAW until after the Rumble. This would see Jericho give his big victory speech, speak for the first time since returning and likely call out WWE Champion CM Punk for WrestleMania 28.


Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

Victory speech? Ugh. Shouldnt punk win the rumble and call out WWE champion Jericho for Mania? WTF kinda booking is this?


----------



## Smash

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

Decent booking, imo.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

I'm just gonna change the channel untill then.


----------



## Astitude

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

It will be worse if Jericho wins at Mania. Creative cant be that fucking dumb.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

If it means a great segments with Punk then I guess I can cope with a few more silent Jeritrolls.




Astitude said:


> It will be worse if Jericho wins at Mania. Creative cant be that fucking dumb.


Chris Jericho has put over the likes of Evan Bourne, JTG and Heath Slater (twice) clean. There is no chance he is leaving Mania as Champion.

He'll put Punk over in a good lengthy match.


----------



## wacokid27

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

I don't know that it makes a lot of sense to have Jericho stay silent until after the Rumble if he's going to keep appearing on television. If he's there, he's going to need to speak. I think the only way that plan could work is if he were robe kept off television until the Rumble. Don't talk much about him, don't make a big deal about him being in the Rumble, just have him come out and win it.

Then it could work.

wk


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

Thanks (if true), now I can skip through all Chris Jericho segments until the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Astitude

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Chris Jericho has put over the likes of Evan Bourne, JTG and Heath Slater (twice) clean. There is no chance he is leaving Mania as Champion.
> 
> He'll put Punk over in a good lengthy match.


He will job to punk not put over coz he doesnt have the starpower to do it.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

Sounds awesome to be honest!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*



Astitude said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> Victory speech? Ugh. Shouldnt punk win the rumble and call out WWE champion Jericho for Mania? WTF kinda booking is this?


Punks the champion genuis...why the fuck would he be in the Rumble?


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

I'd love to see the entire forum turn on Jericho if he wins the Rumble, and then beats Punk at Mania. Talk about irony.


----------



## kennedy=god

I'd love it if Jericho came out to How Soon Is Now by The Smiths and started acting all whiney and emotionally deprived ala Morrisey. That'd be such an awesome gimmick.

Anyway, as glad as i am to see Jericho back, the inevitable feud between him & Punk at WM will be good but will be pretty bad for the company long term. Punk is somebody they've put a lot of stock into and can potentially be huge but this will do nothing for him. As good as he is, Jericho has never been viewed as a big time MEer by casual fans, even when he was the Undisputed champ it still felt like he was the IC champion, even Vince himself said that was the biggest flop of a title reign ever and tbh i'd be inclined to agree with him. His blind marks will continue to deny that he's not a big star but a clean victory over Jericho didn't do anything for Evan fucking Bourne, it's certainly not going to do anything for CM Punk. Going over Triple H at WM would've done wonders for CM Punk and really made him, why they've gone with Jericho instead i have no idea


----------



## planetarydeadlock

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

Those who say Jericho isn't credible, what was beating Rock and SCSA in the same night? Don't forget Vladimir Kozlov went over Taker clean, Mountie beat Bret, a lot of legends suffered the odd bizarre defeat. Kevin Federline over Cena anyone?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*

Poor Punk.

He's being fed Chris when it should be Hunter.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*



Amsterdam said:


> I'd love to see the entire forum turn on Jericho if he wins the Rumble, and then beats Punk at Mania. Talk about irony.


The entire forum doesn't even like CM Punk, in fact there seems to be more CM Punk haters on this forum than fans, judging from some of the recent threads I've read.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'd say Punk still has the WF forum majority. The minority are haters another minority portion are jock suckers but I think the majority are actual level headed fans or level headed people that just don't like the guy. And I think that's fair. 

I think the same can be said about Jericho or most any other wrestler to be honest. The haters and jock sniffers are the most vocal and usually aren't objective at all, either way.*


----------



## Astitude

kennedy=god said:


> I'd love it if Jericho came out to How Soon Is Now by The Smiths and started acting all whiney and emotionally deprived ala Morrisey. That'd be such an awesome gimmick.
> 
> Anyway, as glad as i am to see Jericho back, the inevitable feud between him & Punk at WM will be good but will be pretty bad for the company long term. Punk is somebody they've put a lot of stock into and can potentially be huge but this will do nothing for him. As good as he is, Jericho has never been viewed as a big time MEer by casual fans, even when he was the Undisputed champ it still felt like he was the IC champion, even *Vince himself said that was the biggest flop of a title reign ever* and tbh i'd be inclined to agree with him. His blind marks will continue to deny that he's not a big star but a clean victory over Jericho didn't do anything for Evan fucking Bourne, it's certainly not going to do anything for CM Punk. Going over Triple H at WM would've done wonders for CM Punk and really made him, why they've gone with Jericho instead i have no idea


Lmao When was this? I guess jack Swagger must have changed that now though.



planetarydeadlock said:


> *Those who say Jericho isn't credible, what was beating Rock and SCSA in the same night?* Don't forget Vladimir Kozlov went over Taker clean, Mountie beat Bret, a lot of legends suffered the odd bizarre defeat. Kevin Federline over Cena anyone?


Wasnt a clean victory.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Jericho to keep quiet until Rumble.*



Astitude said:


> He will job to punk not put over coz he doesnt have the starpower to do it.


Hello obvious CM Punk mark. U know, Jericho is one of the biggest names in the wwe today. He is one of those starpowers.


----------



## TankOfRate

Just watched Jericho's segment from Monday. Holy cow, he's ripped! Those abs are ridiculous.

Yep, nothing profound or thoughtful to add today.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

TankOfRate said:


> Just watched Jericho's segment from Monday. Holy cow, he's ripped! Those abs are ridiculous.
> 
> Yep, nothing profound or thoughtful to add today.


yeah, the 2nd jan I was like "holy shit he have worked out like hell"


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

It's clearly obvious Jericho at the most will keep silent until the Rumble. Sure some people find the segments annoying but it's only for two weeks I assume. It's not like Vickie Guerrero who did her "EXCUSE ME" routine every week, which got tiresome after about a month. 

Jericho's not stupid, he won't let this silent angle run drag on long; so it's just a matter of patience to wait until the culmination of his real purpose is revealed.

As for the discussion of Punk/Jericho at Wrestlemania (if it happens). I don't really understand why some people are moaning, they get exactly what they want for Wrestlemania, the IWC's two top dogs main eventing at Wrestlemania, who could have asked for more? Well of course for some of you that isn't enough. Some of you are more concerned with ratings and buyrates than just being entertained. 

Some people are just going on and on about how this won't elevate Punk, of course it will! They're presumably giving Punk the main event spot, that alone will help convince everyone he is going to stay a top guy in the company. Punk doesn't necessarily have to go up against a Triple H or Cena to elevate himself, as long as the WWE give him that constant push and main event time then he will begin to really get over with the casuals and solidify his main event status. 

It's not about who he will face at Wrestlemania, it's about whether Punk will continue to get the booking he needs to solidify himself as a top guy in the long run after Wresltmenaia; rather than at Wrestlemania itself. 

Look at Miz, he feuded against Cena and The Rock for God's sake! If anything was going to help him become a main eventer it would be that but look where he is now, he's been slipping under the radar ever since and feuding with R-Truth. Why? Because he didn't get strong booking after Wresltmania, and as long as Punk gets what Miz didn't then he will solidify himself as a true top star of the company.

So stop moaning about Punk and Jericho and just enjoy the ride because I can't wait to watch these two feud, if it does happen that is, and fingers crossed it will!


----------



## Tom3:16

Never really cared for y2j 
never have never will


----------



## GillbergReturns

Highly unlikely Jericho wins considering he's leaving in June to do a tour with Fozzy.


----------



## greaz taker!

he will win the rumble, then challenge Punk to a match at Wrestlemania by probably attacking him and beating him down. Punk will then win at Wrestlemania. And Rightly so, but either way we are in store for a great feud and Match! cannot wait.!


----------



## MondayNightJericho

next week he comes out and does a dramatic reading from A Tale of Two Cities...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

He looks the most ripped I've ever seen him in his career


----------



## dlb223




----------



## DreadnokX

I am loving what Jericho is doing! He's awesome!


----------



## Astitude

Jerichaholic4life said:


> As for the discussion of Punk/Jericho at Wrestlemania (if it happens). I don't really understand why some people are moaning, they get exactly what they want for Wrestlemania, the IWC's two top dogs main eventing at Wrestlemania, who could have asked for more? Well of course for some of you that isn't enough. Some of you are more concerned with ratings and buyrates than just being entertained.
> 
> Some people are just going on and on about how this won't elevate Punk, of course it will! They're presumably giving Punk the main event spot, that alone will help convince everyone he is going to stay a top guy in the company. Punk doesn't necessarily have to go up against a Triple H or Cena to elevate himself, as long as the WWE give him that constant push and main event time then he will begin to really get over with the casuals and solidify his main event status.
> 
> It's not about who he will face at Wrestlemania, it's about whether Punk will continue to get the booking he needs to solidify himself as a top guy in the long run after Wresltmenaia; rather than at Wrestlemania itself.
> 
> Look at Miz, he feuded against Cena and The Rock for God's sake! If anything was going to help him become a main eventer it would be that but look where he is now, he's been slipping under the radar ever since and feuding with R-Truth. Why? Because he didn't get strong booking after Wresltmania, and as long as Punk gets what Miz didn't then he will solidify himself as a true top star of the company.
> 
> So stop moaning about Punk and Jericho and just enjoy the ride because I can't wait to watch these two feud, if it does happen that is, and fingers crossed it will!



Excapt Miz did draw really well for a short period of time before creative mauled him, he drew better than face punk infact. The Miz subway promo with that jared guy gained a whooping 400,000 viewers on a weak ass raw. point is, Miz gained a lot by being with Rock & cena. 

Jericho has no where near the starpower to establish punk as a topguy at WM. Infact Punk as a main eventer in the last few months has become bigger than jericho who was a upper midcarder most of his career & never drew any money. This feud is simply a waste of time.

The way i see it, Jericho is the one who gains anything at all from this, since without punk he would have never gotten anywhere near the WWE title match at the biggest show of the year, Wrestlemania.


Punk is very close to becoming the next big thing but Jericho is dragging him down a notch with this stupid worthless feud. The fact that his return, with all the hype, keeps losing viewers shows the casual fans dont care about him at all. Hell, Kevin nash's return with Punk gained viewers compared to Jericho which lost viewers. Should have stayed in fucking Fozzy.




FredForeskinn said:


> Hello obvious CM Punk mark. U know, Jericho is one of the biggest names in the wwe today. He is one of those starpowers.


ok if you say so.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

i know what jericho is doing and i understand it but i really dont like it ....its boring as hell and i really have no interest in seeing what happens next ....good job jericho ...u got me to change the channel when youre on tv ...job well done


----------



## ice_edge

Jerichaholic4life said:


> It's clearly obvious Jericho at the most will keep silent until the Rumble. Sure some people find the segments annoying but it's only for two weeks I assume. It's not like Vickie Guerrero who did her "EXCUSE ME" routine every week, which got tiresome after about a month.
> 
> Jericho's not stupid, he won't let this silent angle run drag on long; so it's just a matter of patience to wait until the culmination of his real purpose is revealed.
> 
> As for the discussion of Punk/Jericho at Wrestlemania (if it happens). I don't really understand why some people are moaning, they get exactly what they want for Wrestlemania, the IWC's two top dogs main eventing at Wrestlemania, who could have asked for more? Well of course for some of you that isn't enough. Some of you are more concerned with ratings and buyrates than just being entertained.
> 
> Some people are just going on and on about how this won't elevate Punk, of course it will! They're presumably giving Punk the main event spot, that alone will help convince everyone he is going to stay a top guy in the company. Punk doesn't necessarily have to go up against a Triple H or Cena to elevate himself, as long as the WWE give him that constant push and main event time then he will begin to really get over with the casuals and solidify his main event status.
> 
> It's not about who he will face at Wrestlemania, it's about whether Punk will continue to get the booking he needs to solidify himself as a top guy in the long run after Wresltmenaia; rather than at Wrestlemania itself.
> 
> Look at Miz, he feuded against Cena and The Rock for God's sake! If anything was going to help him become a main eventer it would be that but look where he is now, he's been slipping under the radar ever since and feuding with R-Truth. Why? Because he didn't get strong booking after Wresltmania, and as long as Punk gets what Miz didn't then he will solidify himself as a true top star of the company.
> 
> So stop moaning about Punk and Jericho and just enjoy the ride because I can't wait to watch these two feud, if it does happen that is, and fingers crossed it will!


The whole obsession with ratings have clearly clouded the minds of some people here. To approve or disprove a wrestler by these things in this day and age is foley to say the least. 

Just a poor excuse to hate someone IMO. Very low. 



dlb223 said:


>


LOL brilliant. Repped. We need more of those. 

Keep on trollin babe. You know what time it is.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

RatedR IWC Star said:


> i know what jericho is doing and i understand it but i really dont like it ....its boring as hell and i really have no interest in seeing what happens next ....good job jericho ...u got me to change the channel when youre on tv ...job well done


You and I both.

He'll have to start wrestling soon, because if he comes out and doesn't talk for a third straight week, I can't see how his segments couldn't start to lose ratings.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Astitude said:


> Excapt Miz did draw really well for a short period of time before creative mauled him, he drew better than face punk infact. The Miz subway promo with that jared guy gained a whooping 400,000 viewers on a weak ass raw. point is, Miz gained a lot by being with Rock & cena.
> 
> Jericho has no where near the starpower to establish punk as a topguy at WM. Infact Punk as a main eventer in the last few months has become bigger than jericho who was a upper midcarder most of his career & never drew any money. This feud is simply a waste of time.
> 
> The way i see it, Jericho is the one who gains anything at all from this, since without punk he would have never gotten anywhere near the WWE title match at the biggest show of the year, Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> *Punk is very close to becoming the next big thing but Jericho is dragging him down a notch with this stupid worthless feud. The fact that his return, with all the hype, keeps losing viewers shows the casual fans dont care about him at all. Hell, Kevin nash's return with Punk gained viewers compared to Jericho which lost viewers. Should have stayed in fucking Fozzy.*
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA, Jericho is dragging him down a notch?!!? they havent even started feuding yet + he's currently facing Dolph pissing Ziggler. Who do you want him to face? there's only HHH above Jericho and he will roll over Punk no problem
Click to expand...


----------



## Gerdon

I agree with people saying it shouldnt be jericho/punk for mania. jericho just isnt big enough. Punk obviously needs a bigger, better opponent. At this point, Punk losing to the the streak is better than winning a match against jericho imo coz Taker is 20 times the star jericho will ever be.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

He's definitely I'm the best shape I've seen him in a very long time. I am loving what Jericho is doing as well. Some may find it boring but Im looking forward to what he is going to do next


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

> Excapt Miz did draw really well for a short period of time before creative mauled him, he drew better than face punk infact. The Miz subway promo with that jared guy gained a whooping 400,000 viewers on a weak ass raw. point is, Miz gained a lot by being with Rock & cena.
> 
> Jericho has no where near the starpower to establish punk as a topguy at WM. Infact Punk as a main eventer in the last few months has become bigger than jericho who was a upper midcarder most of his career & never drew any money. This feud is simply a waste of time.
> 
> The way i see it, Jericho is the one who gains anything at all from this, since without punk he would have never gotten anywhere near the WWE title match at the biggest show of the year, Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> Punk is very close to becoming the next big thing but Jericho is dragging him down a notch with this stupid worthless feud. The fact that his return, with all the hype, keeps losing viewers shows the casual fans dont care about him at all. Hell, Kevin nash's return with Punk gained viewers compared to Jericho which lost viewers. Should have stayed in fucking Fozzy.


So you pick an example where ratings went up in a segment where Miz was in and you assume he's a draw and a bigger one than Punk, that doesn't prove anything. You could pull out many RAW episodes where Punk raised the ratings in a segment, you haven't proved anything.

Jericho doesn't have the star power of Cena or Rock, I get that but he's a bigger star than Punk and to say he's never drawn money is laughable. Jericho has been drawing big money for the WWE for over a decade. His merchandise at his face peak were competing with Rock and Austin at the time. Just because he never drew as much as Cena or Rock that doesn't mean he's not a good draw for the WWE.

Yes Jericho gains a lot from this supposed feud but he's at the point of his career that he doesn't care if he main events or not. Not to mention Punk gains a lot as well, working a programme with Jericho will produce great promos and great matches for Punk, something in which he'd want to do rather than how many viewing figures he's bringing in.

Stupid worthless feud? There isn't even a feud yet! The segments lose figures because the product at the moment is poor, the only true draw in the WWE today is John Cena and the only reason that is is that he's had an entire product and audience based around his character and then forced down our throats for 9 years.

You have absolutely no idea how viewing figures work and what draws and what doesn't so stop moaning about how Punk isn't going to have someone putting him over big time and enjoy the potential feud that may happen. Punk is already established and is only 33, he has many years left in him, stop moaning.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

I dont get how exactly people figure out a specific promo drew in 40,000 people or lost 40,000... there are so many extenuating circumstances... maybe someone is flipping channels after their program ended or a game is on and people go back and forth, nobody sits at home texting their friends guys miz is doing a hilarious promo come back to raw and watch it... if anything now a days they will wait for the link to be posted on youtube and send the link out the next day.


----------



## Gerdon

Whether Miz draws or not, Jericho sure doesnt.


----------



## Example

If I see Jericho coming down the ramp im fast forwarding until I see if he is speaking or not. This return has been a complete disappointment for me, don't care if he is turning heel and that is the reason for this stupid silence thing.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

WAIT....so the WWE allow jericho to come back and take up a quater of their air time on their flagship show and they think he doesnt draw viewers?!?! Why do people on here think they know more than the company when they have access to more in-depth viewer breakdown then the dirt-sheets?!?! I'm not having a go, i am genuinely interested / confused?


----------



## Gerdon

The company hope that he will draw, same way they hoped CM punk angle would be a big ratings draw. Both apparently failed.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Gerdon said:


> The company hope that he will draw, same way they hoped CM punk angle would be a big ratings draw. Both apparently failed.



ok, so you're a hater, name 5 bigger draws right now then the two you hate...


----------



## Gerdon

Werb-Jericho said:


> ok, so you're a hater, name 5 bigger draws right now then the two you hate...


How the fuck am i a hater??


----------



## Starbuck

Werb-Jericho said:


> ok, so you're a hater, name 5 bigger draws right now then the two you hate...


How does that make the OP a hater lol?


----------



## Arya Dark

Werb-Jericho said:


> ok, so you're a hater, name 5 bigger draws right now then the two you hate...


*so the guy is being absolutely objective and that makes him a hater? How so? 

*


----------



## jacobdaniel

Just had a thought on the whole "will reclaim what is his." People have speculated as to if this means his title of best in the world. Others have speculated it could mean the WWE title. What if it's both? As we all know, Jericho was the first ever undisputed champion. The two current world champions, Punk and Bryan, have called themselves the best in the world. What if Jericho is coming for both of them, and he wants to unite the two title and become undisputed champ again?

I know that's probably not gonna happen, but it's just a thought I had.

Discuss?


----------



## Arya Dark

jacobdaniel said:


> *Just had a thought on the whole "will reclaim what is his." * People have speculated as to if this means his title of best in the world. Others have speculated it could mean the WWE title. What if it's both? As we all know, Jericho was the first ever undisputed champion. The two current world champions, Punk and Bryan, have called themselves the best in the world. What if Jericho is coming for both of them, and he wants to unite the two title and become undisputed champ again?
> 
> I know that's probably not gonna happen, but it's just a thought I had.
> 
> Discuss?


*At this point I'd settle for that thing to be his voice.*


----------



## jacobdaniel

LOL


----------



## GillbergReturns

jacobdaniel said:


> Just had a thought on the whole "will reclaim what is his." People have speculated as to if this means his title of best in the world. Others have speculated it could mean the WWE title. What if it's both? As we all know, Jericho was the first ever undisputed champion. The two current world champions, Punk and Bryan, have called themselves the best in the world. What if Jericho is coming for both of them, and he wants to unite the two title and become undisputed champ again?
> 
> I know that's probably not gonna happen, but it's just a thought I had.
> 
> Discuss?


Daniel Bryan also has a claim in the Best in the World sweepstakes, but I find your scenario to be highly unlikely.

Why? Because you got Orton, Sheamus and Barrett all bidding for the World Title as well.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

couple of points... When Jericho comes out on Monday do you think his Tron video will be the same as last week or a montage of last weeks crying?

................................................................

All the people saying what Jericho is doing is obviously leading to a conclusion that they already have figured out (but then don't say what they think that is) is it...

a) He's trolling everyone to mock other superstars comebacks? 
b) Tolling those that cheer him because they are sheep?
c) Being Controlled by the 'she' from the video?
d) a different reason (please specify)


----------



## BlueMagic

Wrestling does this strange thing in that they make bad tv and call it getting heat on someone. They make you hate what you're watching..what kind of tv is that? Vince McMahon is going to run this business into the ground. Chris Jericho thanks for nothing.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

Chris Jericho could literally have walked into the arena, executed a baby and gotten cheered despite the obvious heelish activity of slaughtering a young child... 

give him a break if he is trying to make people hate him in an unorthodox manner that is acceptable for PG television then give him a week or so... who can he possibly feud with right now if he goes out there?

Cena? in a feud and pointless because that takes away from cena vs. rock build up
Kane? in a pointless feud with cena plus heel so probably not likely
Punk? in a feud with Dolph Ziggler and Laurinaitis until at least the Royal Rumble, after that it's anyone's bet.
Ziggler? see above.
HHH? what would that do for either superstar and i havent seen him on TV since tuning back in on the 2nd.
Undertaker? how do you feud with someone we don't even know if he's going to wrestle at mania yet? 

what is the best logical feud to return to Chris Jericho vs. the fans, the fans who expect and feel entitled to be entertained by him, i'm sorry if for 8 minutes you can't stand seeing a long term angle being built up, you would think if anyone had earned the right to try something new it would be jericho everything he has ever done in the ring has been gold...

if you've never seen his man of 1004 holds its a classic, anything he did in WCW and hell his opening promo in the WWE was phenomenal, why not let him try something different, eventually he will validate the weeks of frustration you all seem to be unable to get over. it's not like he isn't some unknown project wrestler he is Y2J and if the fans were smarter, maybe we'd already know what his angle is.


----------



## BlueMagic

If Jericho does this again on Raw Monday (which he will), I will immediately change the channel any time i see Jericho until he retires. Time to troll him.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

MacDanny 6 said:


> If Jericho does this again on Raw Monday (which he will), I will immediately change the channel any time i see Jericho until he retires. Time to troll him.


again what else can he do while everyone else is in a feud? why not give him until after the rumble at some point Punk or whoever they choose to go against him at mania will come out and say what are you doing? or whatever but until then what motivation does jericho's character have for telling us what he is doing?


----------



## BlueMagic

MondayNightJericho said:


> again what else can he do while everyone else is in a feud? why not give him until after the rumble at some point Punk or whoever they choose to go against him at mania will come out and say what are you doing? or whatever but until then what motivation does jericho's character have for telling us what he is doing?


Then why return if theres nothing for him to do besides...well nothing? He is in great shape and all we get to see is him come out and bore us for 5 or 10 minutes and then leave. Like wtf did i just watch? Its so stupid. Do something with him or keep him in the back.


----------



## Rated R™

Did anyone catch this?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Rated R™;10885801 said:


> Did anyone catch this?


Well I said alot earlier that I thought he would do this silent thing for a long time. Nice to see something else thou. Sometime soon he will get interrupted or something and kick the living shit out of that person or somethin or vice versa, he interrupts someone and kick that guys ass.

to answers to someone earlier. I think its both ur a and b. He is trolling the shit out of the usual comebacks and trolling the shit out of us.

I also think that we will see last week on the tron. I think they are mocking us with that too. Like showing to us again how the crowd are really getting trolled without a clue.

I will also scratch my head on Monday if the crowd will cheer like last week too...because now everybody should get that he is just fooking with us.

But dang I just wanna fast forward to the Royal Rumble and see what happens there because I do think we will see this until then. Then perhaps after RR we will see something else. There is two different possibilites what can happen,
Punk retains the belt at RR. Jericho wins the RR and challenge Punk for it at mania. 

The other possibility are that Ziggler do win the belt. If so, I dont really think Jericho will win the Rumble. But I do think we will se them fight at mania anyway. I can´t really see Jericho fight somebody else at this years mania.

He could maybe try to end the streak next year.


----------



## mrcabrera

Chris Jericho will enter the Royal Rumble and eliminate himself :flip


----------



## Bo Wyatt

mrcabrera said:


> Chris Jericho will enter the Royal Rumble and eliminate himself :flip


That would be the ultimate trolling rofl.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

FredForeskinn said:


> Well I said alot earlier that I thought he would do this silent thing for a long time. Nice to see something else thou. Sometime soon he will get interrupted or something and kick the living shit out of that person or somethin or vice versa, he interrupts someone and kick that guys ass.
> 
> to answers to someone earlier. I think its both ur a and b. He is trolling the shit out of the usual comebacks and trolling the shit out of us.
> 
> I also think that we will see last week on the tron. I think they are mocking us with that too. Like showing to us again how the crowd are really getting trolled without a clue.
> 
> I will also scratch my head on Monday if the crowd will cheer like last week too...because now everybody should get that he is just fooking with us.
> 
> But dang I just wanna fast forward to the Royal Rumble and see what happens there because I do think we will see this until then. Then perhaps after RR we will see something else. There is two different possibilites what can happen,
> Punk retains the belt at RR. Jericho wins the RR and challenge Punk for it at mania.
> 
> The other possibility are that Ziggler do win the belt. If so, I dont really think Jericho will win the Rumble. But I do think we will se them fight at mania anyway. I can´t really see Jericho fight somebody else at this years mania.
> 
> He could maybe try to end the streak next year.



ah, that was my post you responded to, i happen to think it's c) that he's being controlled by the woman from the video. but my point is why are posters claiming to know exactly where the angle is going. i agree that the Royal Rumble is what we are all waiting for, but if tomorrows Raw is as good as last weeks i will be happy...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

We are all thinkin Punk vs Jericho at Mania, but what about elimination chamber? Jericho is one of the guys that should be in that chamber.

Ok, well I dont say I know where its going, I only speculate.


----------



## deadmanwatching

It's called Y2j Push.
I hope this way WrestleMania XXVIII Ends:mark:


----------



## lisa12000

ok im going to admit to only reading a few pages but worth thinking that his band are supposed to be touring Europe and the UK in early summer (June) with rumours of doing the festival season over here, whereas this doesnt effect immediate plans i do wonder whether they will put the belt on someone who is going to disappear again a month or so after mania; To me his heart lies more with his music than WWE anyway;

also, i do wonder whether Orton will have some feud with Jericho before he leaves considering the way Jerichos last stint with the WWE ended, perhaps Ortons injury was very ill time? (pure speculation on my part but i do wonder why they brought him back a month before the rumble with nothing for him to do except troll us! i want to see him wrestle rather than the silence!)


----------



## ~Humanity~

I dont think this is working for him. Sure he may keep this up for months, have the casual and the smark fans boo him...but in the end when he does begin talking he'll get cheered like never before.


----------



## Jordo

He needs to start talking


----------



## 1TheRockHHH

deadmanwatching said:


> It's called Y2j Push.
> I hope this way WrestleMania XXVIII Ends:mark:


This!


----------



## rockymark94

LadyCroft said:


> *I'd say Punk still has the WF forum majority. The minority are haters another minority portion are jock suckers but I think the majority are actual level headed fans or level headed people that just don't like the guy. And I think that's fair.
> 
> I think the same can be said about Jericho or most any other wrestler to be honest. The haters and jock sniffers are the most vocal and usually aren't objective at all, either way.*


Jock? This isn't footabll


----------



## MondayNightJericho

TH1 said:


> I dont think this is working for him. Sure he may keep this up for months, have the casual and the smark fans boo him...but in the end when he does begin talking he'll get cheered like never before.


not if he immediately insults the fans for doing exactly what he thought they would do... he isnt going to not talk for months. he'll be talking by the raw after the rumble.


----------



## wwffan2

he is my pick to win the rumble 
I am interested to see how they connect his viginettes to his new gimmick


----------



## doughboy123

he's gonna troll again.. for the third straight week in a row. smiling.


----------



## Chan Hung

My prediction this week...Jericho...had smiled...last week he cried...tonight...he'll just...laugh.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Involving him in a match was a good twist. You knew exactly what he was going to do, but it was entertaining because of the situation.


----------



## vocalmushroom

Tonight was priceless. A nice little change up from the last 2 weeks.
He had the fans going nuts right before he got tagged in, and legitimately pissed the fuck off when he walked out


----------



## 2K JAY

*Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

Seriously. This act is getting boring. It's not drawing heat, it's like nobody cares. Jericho will come out next week and do the same thing and the crowd will cheer for it. Now Jericho will probably throw it back in our faces and say "gotcha" but truth is, people want to see FACE Chris Jericho. Heel Chris Jericho is stale. He should have left the SRS character with his trunks, and that was in the year 2010. 

Why he's not going back to the Y2J character is beyond me. That's who Chris Jericho is. Anyone can play that boring heel character, but there's only one Y2J...


----------



## jcwkings

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

i partly agree, i think jericho wants to be a heel, but at this point hes so over with the fans that they just want to see classic jericho.


----------



## CaptainObvious

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

WWE really can't do anything with Jericho until Royal Rumble. But they obviously want to keep him on TV so they have to find a way to stall for time. I think once Jericho gets going, he will end up being a very interesting heel. I disagree that he's not getting a response. He has gotten heat each time he has left the audience so the audience is getting it.


----------



## ABANDALHO

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

"YEAH YEAH ! YEAH ! .... YEAH YEAH !!! COME ON BABY !!! YEAH !!"


----------



## Scorpion95

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

Nothing about a heel Jericho is boring in my opinion. From what I can see, it's working for the most part, as he did get much more heat than usual. There's still time for this angle to evolve, though.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

Actually, face Jericho is far more stale than heel Jericho, IMO.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

This act is a big joke and it needs to end. It's a time waster, it's probably losing viewers like crazy, and if it hasn't yet, it will soon, and Jericho should be smarter than this. He really should be. He will NEVER get people to boo him, not permanently anyway. He can do this act for a whole year, the second he opens his mouth, it fails. People will cheer him again, guaranteed. Why he's trying something so stupid and such a waste of time is beyond me. I don't even watch the shit with him in it anymore, and I won't until he says something. If Jericho would rather people turn OFF the tv than cheer him, then so be it, that's what's gonna happen. Consider me part of that group.


----------



## Rated R™

I laughed my ass off when he left the ring and was still pumped like he's about to go for his finisher, it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

Jericho is a genius.


----------



## vocalmushroom

I'm one of the people that actually love what he's doing right now, but I have to agree with what some of you are saying. He's building up do much suspense that when he actually does speak or wrestle, the fans are gonna go apeshit


----------



## OnTheMoney

He got out there today, the crowd loved him, they were in the palm of his hand with everything he did.

Then, he proverbially gave every fan who was cheering for him two middle fingers. Without saying it, he said fuck you to each of his fans who wanted to see him wrestle. Then, he got heat. 

He got heat, because fans are starting to accept that he doesn't want to perform for them be it on the mic or in the ring. He got heat, because his lack of action is stale. He wants to be stale. Being stale is the only way he can get heat, because the fans love him so much. 

He got heat, because without saying it he has sent the message time and time again to each of us that we are not good enough for him to perform in front of.


----------



## GillbergReturns

OnTheMoney said:


> He got out there today, the crowd loved him, they were in the palm of his hand with everything he did.
> 
> Then, he proverbially gave every fan who was cheering for him two middle fingers. Without saying it, he said fuck you to each of his fans who wanted to see him wrestle. Then, he got heat.
> 
> He got heat, because fans are starting to accept that he doesn't want to perform for them be it on the mic or in the ring. He got heat, because his lack of action is stale. He wants to be stale. Being stale is the only way he can get heat, because the fans love him so much.
> 
> He got heat, because without saying it he has sent the message time and time again to each of us that we are not good enough for him to perform in front of.


And they'll cheer him again come Monday. There's 2 problems with his act.

1. Some fans will never get it.
2. Some fans love him trolling. See your post and this thread.

The reality is he won't be a heel until he grabs the mic and tells the crowd that they're morons.


----------



## stonefort

Tonight was better than the fake crying.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This act is a big joke and it needs to end. It's a time waster, it's probably losing viewers like crazy, and if it hasn't yet, it will soon, and Jericho should be smarter than this. He really should be. He will NEVER get people to boo him, not permanently anyway. He can do this act for a whole year, the second he opens his mouth, it fails. People will cheer him again, guaranteed. Why he's trying something so stupid and such a waste of time is beyond me. I don't even watch the shit with him in it anymore, and I won't until he says something. If Jericho would rather people turn OFF the tv than cheer him, then so be it, that's what's gonna happen. Consider me part of that group.


For once I can agree with you on something. I love Jericho, I love watching his matches but why he would agree to this piece of shit character is beyond me.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*

People are still complaining about this? Geez, Royal Rumble! That's when he will do something. Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

i love how everyones hating on jericho but the second he starts feuding with punk evryone will be on his shlong again....


----------



## Ziggler Mark

HaRdCoReChAmP123 said:


> i love how everyones hating on jericho but the second he starts feuding with punk evryone will be on his shlong again....


Because then he'll actually be doing something...


----------



## Deshad C.

All this is leading a great heel promo from Jericho. People hating need to be patient with the story and let it run it's course...


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: Chris Jericho - I just don't care about this.*



Kentonbomb said:


> For once I can agree with you on something. I love Jericho, I love watching his matches but why he would agree to this piece of shit character is beyond me.


even if this is true (which you are probably right... jericho has all the ammunition in the world to throw at ppl... he can say, i came out and have done nothing for you and yet you all still cheer me, how dumb are you people, no one will cheer at how dumb they are... he is setting up something gold.


----------



## deadmanwatching

best part of Raw tonight.


----------



## Liontamer.

Jeritroll strikes again!


----------



## Foz

Can someone at least give me a theory as to what the fuck he is doing?

I mean, I don't want to hate Jericho. =(


----------



## philosophyofaknife

I thought he.was great tonight. Can't wait for him to put the exclamation mark on all this. Hopefully an epic promo to solidify his role.


----------



## Adramelech

Brilliant stuff tonight. By far the best performance of the bunch.

I'm really loving this thread because it lets me keep a little running tally of just how effective this tactic is and roughly how much longer it should continue for maximum impact. It's like an ongoing social experiment. At week three, we're seeing a lot of big, smarky forum names throwing in the towel and saying "FUCK JERICHO!" Still...










Keep it going through the Rumble. Arda Ocal had an awesome idea on Aftermath tonight to have everyone in the Rumble eliminated by the time number 30 comes out (28 & 29 over the top rope together, whatever). So basically, number 30 is the guaranteed winner and it's only a formality that they have to get in the ring. Jericho comes out and takes _ages_, circling the ring, slapping hands, milking the moment forever and refusing to just end the event. There's a number of ways you could end this scenario also. Would be amazing.


----------



## Aficionado

Foz said:


> Can someone at least give me a theory as to what the fuck he is doing?
> 
> I mean, I don't want to hate Jericho. =(


In a way, you just answered your own question. The only reason for his actions are to make people look like fools for cheering him, even after watching him not give them what they want every week. Of course as soon as he talks, people will like him anyway, but it's the closest he can get to trying to piss everybody off.

In the match, I predicted him reaching for the tag but just as Punk or Bryan was to reach him, he would turn around and start hyping the crowd again, running around the ring, up the ramp and to the back. I was intrigued when he made the tag, but soon it unfolded fairly similarly. Next week will be interesting to see what he does. Maybe a Highlight Reel segment with no actual interview? LOL.


----------



## ice_edge

LOL I have to say that was just about the damn funniest walk out I have ever seen. 

Arrive, Troll, Leave strikes again LOL. 

I was really laughing my ass off when he trolled the audience and just left. I can't say I saw it coming. 

You could almost say classic heel. 

He will turn full heel eventually. These weeks are only used as charging up things he will say when he turns.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Adramelech said:


> Brilliant stuff tonight. By far the best performance of the bunch.
> 
> I'm really loving this thread because it lets me keep a little running tally of just how effective this tactic is and roughly how much longer it should continue for maximum impact. It's like an ongoing social experiment. At week three, we're seeing a lot of big, smarky forum names throwing in the towel and saying "FUCK JERICHO!" Still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it going through the Rumble. Arda Ocal had an awesome idea on Aftermath tonight to have everyone in the Rumble eliminated by the time number 30 comes out (28 & 29 over the top rope together, whatever). So basically, number 30 is the guaranteed winner and it's only a formality that they have to get in the ring. Jericho comes out and takes _ages_, circling the ring, slapping hands, milking the moment forever and refusing to just end the event. There's a number of ways you could end this scenario also. Would be amazing.



omg....that would be amazing. lmao


----------



## kersed

I can't wait until his next book when he explains where the hell he came up with this shit. I've gotta hear this one...


----------



## ice_edge

I am the best (troll) in the world at what I do.


----------



## Medo

*Jericho is the greatest troll ever.*


----------



## Swarhily

Jeri-troll had me rolling when he walked out.


----------



## ice_edge

It wasn't a walk out..it was a troll out.


----------



## wilsjay27

I loved it, thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

wilsjay27 said:


> I loved it, thought it was hilarious.


Same here, I rofl´d.


----------



## admiremyclone

That was Jericho's best segment yet since his return. 

I also thought he wasn't going to actually tag in, just fuck about on the apron and then leave. When he did get the tag, it was just hilarious. The crowd was so amped up to see him wrestle, he kept milking it. Then the actual walk out was funny as fuck, with that swagger that he has. 

The way he seemed dead happy with himself was brilliant. I literally laughed out loud.

People need to be patient, but in this ADHD society that's obviously too much to ask. Jericho has never let me down, so I trust that this is going somewhere great. Last night was stellar.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

admiremyclone said:


> That was Jericho's best segment yet since his return.
> 
> I also thought he wasn't going to actually tag in, just fuck about on the apron and then leave. When he did get the tag, it was just hilarious. The crowd was so amped up to see him wrestle, he kept milking it. Then the actual walk out was funny as fuck, with that swagger that he has.
> 
> The way he seemed dead happy with himself was brilliant. I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> People need to be patient, but in this ADHD society that's obviously too much to ask. Jericho has never let me down, so I trust that this is going somewhere great. Last night was stellar.


Gawd yeah, that he went back up the ramp all "yeah" damn that was so funny.


----------



## Domingo123

*Trollo gimmick sucks.*

The first night Y2J returned, i didn`t cared about that much, i just thought thats it he trolled them and he will be heel but no, he does it again and again and again... I was Jericho mark all the time, but now i just dont care. I know he tries to make IWC to hate him, but i don`t. I have a lot more to watch instead of taking care about Jericho. It`s sad, he is not entertaining to me at all.


----------



## zkorejo

LOL.. JeriTroll is just great.. I was actually surprised he didnt leave after his entrance and thought he may wrestle. Y2J is a successful troll.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

zkorejo said:


> LOL.. JeriTroll is just great.. I was actually surprised he didnt leave after his entrance and thought he may wrestle. Y2J is a successful troll.


The greatest was actually that he tagged in. It would be so generic if he did like as others have done in the past with taking away his hand in that right moment or turn his back.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Trollo gimmick sucks.*



Domingo123 said:


> The first night Y2J returned, i didn`t cared about that much, i just thought thats it he trolled them and he will be heel but no, he does it again and again and again... I was Jericho mark all the time, but now i just dont care. I know he tries to make IWC to hate him, but i don`t. I have a lot more to watch instead of taking care about Jericho. It`s sad, he is not entertaining to me at all.


He's not trying to entertain you, he wants folks to dislike him,


----------



## Bambii

Loved it. Thought he would have moved away from Punk but he took the tag. Was so funny when he just walked out. Jericho = legend


----------



## Thumbinthebum

I'm with the people who enjoyed this development with one small caveat, I would've preferred him to come out in some of his old tights to further confuse the issue. His trunks have always been heel attire, wearing his old babyface gear would've added something imo.


----------



## GillbergReturns

I don't think he's winning the Rumble. There's no way the guy we saw last night is capable of winning the Rumble.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't think he's winning the Rumble. There's no way the guy we saw last night is capable of winning the Rumble.


It would fit if he won it. I can´t really see him in another way then going for Punk and the championship at Mania and to do that it would fit him to win the rumble, adding to that: Jericho have never won the rumble. The rumble is one of very few things he still have to accomplish in the wwe.


----------



## Heel

Can't believe how utterly stupid the fans are that they haven't realised he's a heel yet. They'll probably cheer him next week too...


----------



## zkorejo

I have a bad feeling, Orton will be the 30th entrant and eliminate Barett for winning it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

zkorejo said:


> I have a bad feeling, Orton will be the 30th entrant and eliminate Barett for winning it.


I'm thinking Punk. I assume WWE plan on doing a co-GM angle so it's entirely possible that Foley will put him in the match after Johnny Ace screws him out of the title. That _would_ mean trusting Ziggler with the main event match and I don't think he's ready but with the Rock/Cena match happening card will probably be strong enough to allow it.


----------



## Example

Whats next Chris Jericho eliminates himself in the Rumble match?


----------



## Von Doom

I expected him to do something really heelish last night to fully solidify his turn, didn't see that coming though, that was fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Humph

Heel said:


> Can't believe how utterly stupid the fans are that they haven't realised he's a heel yet. They'll probably cheer him next week too...


To be fair to the crowd, I'd be cheering him if I was there.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

ALEXHUMPH said:


> To be fair to the crowd, I'd be cheering him if I was there.


This. Are people on here seriously saying they would boo the man if they were there, i'd be high5ing with the best of them!!

Anyone else think he'll interfere in the punk match at the Rumble?


----------



## Cavarti

POD said:


> Whats next Chris Jericho eliminates himself in the Rumble match?


Haha, that would be the best trolling in the WWE in the recent history! Jericho enters at a late number, everyone expecting him to win it. He pounders around the ring having people cheering, then climbs over the top rope and leaves. Haha! :lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

POD said:


> Whats next Chris Jericho eliminates himself in the Rumble match?


This would be awesome. I really hope they do this.

I think next week; if Jericho still gets cheered during his entrance, they will pipe in boos.


----------



## ellthom

Cavarti said:


> Haha, that would be the best trolling in the WWE in the recent history! Jericho enters at a late number, everyone expecting him to win it. He pounders around the ring having people cheering, then climbs over the top rope and leaves. Haha! :lmao


lol I wouldnt put it past him


----------



## A-C-P

Leave it to Jericho to even get members of the IWC to hate him. Sure his first 2 "appearances" on Raw weren't that entertaining but they worked, and last night walking out on that match was just awesome trolling.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Here's whats happening at the Rumble. Jericho enters, teases entering the ring, but backs away from it to go to the announce table, Jericho teases us that he is going to talk by putting the headset on but remains silent with a smirk his face and ignores the questions asked by Cole. Then the last man standing is in the ring, Jericho goes in the ring to meet with him, they have a faceoff, he gets the crowd pumped, and... walks to the rope and jumps over the top rope.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

Jericho is a boss and he trolled the fans again like a genius. What a legend.


----------



## Nut Tree

You guys haven't figured it out yet...LMAO

What did Punk say he was when he first started to take off.. Not the, "I'm the best in the world at what I do." No, he said, "I am the voice of the voiceless." Jericho isn't talking because CM Punk is saying everything he use to say.

So I expect Jericho to screw Dolph Ziggler out of the WWE title. Johnny Ace hired Jericho to screw punk. But Jericho screwed Ziggler so that he could beat Punk at Mania for the WWE title.


----------



## Rop3

In this thread: IWC members pretending to be "in" in this joke, while in fact they had no idea Chris Jericho would do this when he returned, and IWC got "trolled" just as much as anyone else.


----------



## ice_edge

Heel said:


> Can't believe how utterly stupid the fans are that they haven't realised he's a heel yet. They'll probably cheer him next week too...


Why wouldn't they cheer him? Everyone loves Y2J. He hasn't given any reason to really boo him. 


Cavarti said:


> Haha, that would be the best trolling in the WWE in the recent history! Jericho enters at a late number, everyone expecting him to win it. He pounders around the ring having people cheering, then climbs over the top rope and leaves. Haha! :lmao


What would be even more funny if he actually pretended he won the rumble and started high fiving the fans like he does now. 

Just a massive troll moment.


----------



## FITZ

Jericho should be number 30 in the Rumble. Right before he enters the ring the last 2 guys eliminate themselves so he wins without laying a hand on anybody.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

bahhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahaah so i finally watched last night's Raw. BAHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAH that jericho move was fucking HILARIOUS.


----------



## Dan the Tank05

*for some reason i wasnt all that surprised when Jericho walked away. i knew he was up to something. i wish Foley would have been able to count for the match. that was an epic match. it sucks that it John did what he did. he is gonna screw Punk and that pisses me off. i really hope Punk maintains his title come the Royal Rumble.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *for some reason i wasnt all that surprised when Jericho walked away. i knew he was up to something. i wish Foley would have been able to count for the match. that was an epic match. it sucks that it John did what he did. he is gonna screw Punk and that pisses me off. i really hope Punk maintains his title come the Royal Rumble.*


john isnt going to screw Punk..if you cant see the Punk/Laurinitis alliance swerve coming from a mile away, I feel highly sorry for you.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Nut Tree said:


> You guys haven't figured it out yet...LMAO
> 
> What did Punk say he was when he first started to take off.. Not the, "I'm the best in the world at what I do." No, he said, "I am the voice of the voiceless." Jericho isn't talking because CM Punk is saying everything he use to say.
> 
> So I expect Jericho to screw Dolph Ziggler out of the WWE title. Johnny Ace hired Jericho to screw punk. But Jericho screwed Ziggler so that he could beat Punk at Mania for the WWE title.


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY. You have something there. I like that theory about why he is silent.


----------



## wwffans123

I﻿ die laughing anytime Jericho yells "Yeah yeah!"


----------



## will94

TaylorFitz said:


> Jericho should be number 30 in the Rumble. Right before he enters the ring the last 2 guys eliminate themselves so he wins without laying a hand on anybody.


YES! Arda and Jimmy proposed this on Aftermath, and I love it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

wwffans123 said:


> I﻿ die laughing anytime Jericho yells "Yeah yeah!"


It was f0cking priceless when he did it when he went up the ramp, that last time when he flexed his muscles haha.


----------



## Dragonballfan

FredForeskinn said:


> It was f0cking priceless when he did it when he went up the ramp, that last time when he flexed his muscles haha.


:lmao I was laughing my ass off when he turned off the lights and just started sparkling


----------



## Jerichoholic1

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao I was laughing my ass off when he turned off the lights and just started sparkling


Same:lmao


----------



## metr0man

Jericho's "problem" is he's too entertaining to boo consistently.

Even his over-the-top pandering, now that people are catching on, is funny. I start cracking up when he sprints around the ring, and yells out "YEAHYEAH!!!"

It's an interesting approach he is trying but eventually he's going to have to do something legitimately heelish to get sustained boos.


----------



## rockymark94

When he starts feuding with punk do you think Punk will start to get heat


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao I was laughing my ass off when he turned off the lights and just started sparkling


Yeah that segment was awsome too haha.


----------



## Zedders

C'MON BABY!!!!


----------



## D.M.N.

JeriTroll strikes again! Glad to see him 'in a match' though instead of ten minutes "yeah yeah yeah!"'ing again like previous weeks.


----------



## Necramonium

I think they are just gonna stall his real debut until the Rumble so he has his real wrestling debut...


----------



## Epididymis

I absolutely love the fact that Jericho gets trolled every week by the crowd. This guy is trying to get the crowd to boo him when he's actually now the most over guy in the WWE. NO ONE got a bigger pop than Jericho last night, that pop when he got tagged in by Punk was amazing. When is Jericho going to get it lol. WHY IS HE STILL TRYING TO GET THE CROWD TO BOO HIM :lmao . It's a fail gig, Jericho is going to continue getting cheered and being the most over guy. The crowd is just going to keep trolling Jericho by giving him massive pops and continually cheering him.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Epididymis said:


> I absolutely love the fact that Jericho gets trolled every week by the crowd. This guy is trying to get the crowd to boo him when he's actually now the most over guy in the WWE. NO ONE got a bigger pop than Jericho last night, that pop when he got tagged in by Punk was amazing. When is Jericho going to get it lol. WHY IS HE STILL TRYING TO GET THE CROWD TO BOO HIM :LMAO. It's a fail gig, Jericho is going to continue getting cheered and being the most over guy. The crowd is just going to keep trolling Jericho by giving him massive pops and continually cheering him.


didnt you hear the booing when he left?


----------



## Epididymis

The boos didnt even account for 50% of the crowd. And he got booed the second week as well, but came into this week as being the most over guy on Raw.


----------



## Amsterdam

Epididymis said:


> I absolutely love the fact that Jericho gets trolled every week by the crowd. This guy is trying to get the crowd to boo him when he's actually now the most over guy in the WWE. NO ONE got a bigger pop than Jericho last night, that pop when he got tagged in by Punk was amazing. When is Jericho going to get it lol. WHY IS HE STILL TRYING TO GET THE CROWD TO BOO HIM :LMAO. It's a fail gig, Jericho is going to continue getting cheered and being the most over guy. The crowd is just going to keep trolling Jericho by giving him massive pops and continually cheering him.


* The crowds are starting to boo him, but it's obviously taking alot longer to turn everyone against him than WWE initally thought.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Amsterdam said:


> * The crowds are starting to boo him, but it's obviously taking alot longer to turn everyone against him than WWE initally thought.*


I do think with the booin after that walk out we will hear more booin then cheering next Raw.


----------



## Epididymis

The thing is that the crowd is never going to boo Jericho on their own. It's going to take a promo by Jericho to get heat. And when that happens everything that's happening right now is pointless. What ever heel promo he's going to do in the future, he could have just done the first week he came back. There would be no difference. But for now the crowd is going to continually pop and cheer for Jericho week in and week out.


----------



## Rua

Epididymis said:


> The thing is that the crowd is never going to boo Jericho on their own. It's going to take a promo by Jericho to get heat. And when that happens everything that's happening right now is pointless. What ever heel promo he's going to do in the future, he could have just done the first week he came back. There would be no difference. But for now the crowd is going to continually pop and cheer for Jericho week in and week out.


Maybe. But it's something different from the same old shtick, & that's why I'm tuning in. Whether it's meant to be working the way it is or not, or if he could have gotten the Heat quicker the usual way doesn't bother me.

I'm enjoying it. It's something different.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Epididymis said:


> The thing is that the crowd is never going to boo Jericho on their own. It's going to take a promo by Jericho to get heat. And when that happens everything that's happening right now is pointless. What ever heel promo he's going to do in the future, he could have just done the first week he came back. There would be no difference. But for now the crowd is going to continually pop and cheer for Jericho week in and week out.



im going to have to respectfully disagree with this point. Could he have cut a promo when he came back, and made everyone boo him instantly? Sure, and it wouldve worked. But think about it this way. Whats the best way for a guy to get heel heat? Build him up as a baby face for a while, then BAM have him turn his backon the fans after they've fallen in love with him. I give all involved parties a nice pat on the back for getting the crowd to cheer (then boo) the guy week in and week out without even saying a word. The majority of the crowd that arent smarks are still cheering for the guy because theyre stuck on "HOLY SHIT ITS Y2J!" and hes egging them on. 

When he finally cuts a promo, betraying all of these people's ideas about what his return was about, then he'll get really heavy heat. This is a different way to go about it, but I'd imaging whatever heat the crowd gives him will be the most heat a guy has gotten in a LONG time.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

ZigglerMark83 said:


> im going to have to respectfully disagree with this point. Could he have cut a promo when he came back, and made everyone boo him instantly? Sure, and it wouldve worked. But think about it this way. Whats the best way for a guy to get heel heat? Build him up as a baby face for a while, then BAM have him turn his backon the fans after they've fallen in love with him. I give all involved parties a nice pat on the back for getting the crowd to cheer (then boo) the guy week in and week out without even saying a word. The majority of the crowd that arent smarks are still cheering for the guy because theyre stuck on "HOLY SHIT ITS Y2J!" and hes egging them on.
> 
> When he finally cuts a promo, betraying all of these people's ideas about what his return was about, then he'll get really heavy heat. This is a different way to go about it, but I'd imaging whatever heat the crowd gives him will be the most heat a guy has gotten in a LONG time.


Yeah. They are building up for something awsome in the future.


----------



## Epididymis

ZigglerMark83 said:


> im going to have to respectfully disagree with this point. Could he have cut a promo when he came back, and made everyone boo him instantly? Sure, and it wouldve worked. But think about it this way. Whats the best way for a guy to get heel heat? Build him up as a baby face for a while, then BAM have him turn his backon the fans after they've fallen in love with him. I give all involved parties a nice pat on the back for getting the crowd to cheer (then boo) the guy week in and week out without even saying a word. The majority of the crowd that arent smarks are still cheering for the guy because theyre stuck on "HOLY SHIT ITS Y2J!" and hes egging them on.
> 
> When he finally cuts a promo, betraying all of these people's ideas about what his return was about, then he'll get really heavy heat. This is a different way to go about it, but I'd imaging whatever heat the crowd gives him will be the most heat a guy has gotten in a LONG time.


But he's really not a babyface. The crowd knows what he's doing. Whatever heat he'll get as a heel won't compare to the amount of pops and cheers that he's currently getting.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Epididymis said:


> But he's really not a babyface. The crowd knows what he's doing. Whatever heat he'll get as a heel won't compare to the amount of pops and cheers that he's currently getting.


i actually, sincerely doubt, that a large portion of the crowd knows what he's doing. Theyre literally reacting positively to this guy more than any face on the roster...


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

The boo's are getting louder by the week. Although they're not going to drown out the cheers yet, which is exactly what Jericho wants, he wants confusion among the fans. He's making them ask: Why? They're not going to fully boo him until he finally reveals his intentions, it's not as if he is going to pre-long these silent segments until he gets major heat, he's just using these segments as build to the inevitable. 

Although people here seem to be impatient, I'm sure Jericho will reveal his intentions after the Rumble. That's where he will garner a true reaction because then everything is laid out in the open and it will be a lot clearer to the casuals what Jericho's role is.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

Epididymis said:


> I absolutely love the fact that Jericho gets trolled every week by the crowd. This guy is trying to get the crowd to boo him when he's actually now the most over guy in the WWE. NO ONE got a bigger pop than Jericho last night, that pop when he got tagged in by Punk was amazing. When is Jericho going to get it lol. WHY IS HE STILL TRYING TO GET THE CROWD TO BOO HIM :lmao . It's a fail gig, Jericho is going to continue getting cheered and being the most over guy. The crowd is just going to keep trolling Jericho by giving him massive pops and continually cheering him.


you are giving the children and the ******** far too much credit.. no one is trolling jericho they are just too dumb to see what he is doing.


----------



## GillbergReturns

The crowd has only booed him as he left.

It really isn't working just yet. For 95% of the time that he's out there they're loving what he's doing.

He'll come out next week, and get the biggest ovation again all the way to the point where he walks out.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I enjoyed last nights bit. His silence and how they did it last night won me over for at least one more week. It was different. While being very predictable it was still highly entertaining watching it play out. I got a huge laugh out of it. *


----------



## greaz taker!

Y2J was fucking funny last night, it made me laugh how he came in did his shit, and then tagged in Bryan and left, Bryans face was priceless haha. Anyway I reckon he will number 30 in the Rumble and he will win it. Then following night he will cut a promo.


----------



## Fiasco

He was amazing last night lol. Well not AMAZING because it's not like it takes much to pull off what he did, but it was pretty awesome. As soon as he got tagged in and was spazzing out, we all knew what was gonna happen but it was still hilarious.


----------



## magusnova

I am enjoying the silent treatment.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

GillbergReturns said:


> The crowd has only booed him as he left.
> 
> It really isn't working just yet. For 95% of the time that he's out there they're loving what he's doing.
> 
> He'll come out next week, and get the biggest ovation again all the way to the point where he walks out.


how would he do all the high5s if everyone was booing him? he's after confusion and anticipation, not heat


----------



## attitudEra

why is everyone assuming jericho and punk are going to fued after this troll gimmick?


----------



## ice_edge

LOL I found his yeahhh babehhhh moment after he left the ring hilarious. 

Man he's just sucha troll.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I think Jericho's new gimmick might be a mockery of CM Punk's "Voice of the Voiceless" gimmick.


----------



## cjnixon

I thick Jeritroll will win the Royal Rumble by being the thirtieth entry and not touching anyone. A double elimination right before his number is called.


----------



## tomaso98

His return was good, but he make me sick when he goes out to backstage and didnt talk about nothing. Its was complety stupid


----------



## Bo Wyatt

UltimateOppitunist said:


> I think Jericho's new gimmick might be a mockery of CM Punk's "Voice of the Voiceless" gimmick.


It would make sense.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

(to werb-jericho)

That vid (in your sig) will never get old for me. It's like everything Jericho did the night he returned condensed down to a minute. Awesome.

Loving Jericho's current direction.


----------



## Redwood

The fact that Jericho has the crowd in the palm of his hands automatically makes it awesome.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

Obis said:


> (to werb-jericho)
> 
> That vid (in your sig) will never get old for me. It's like everything Jericho did the night he returned condensed down to a minute. Awesome.
> 
> Loving Jericho's current direction.


haha, i've watched it 3 or 4 times and pissed myself every time!! i have tried to work out what he said after yyeeeaaahhh baabbyy! when he's at the top of the ramp, anyone any suggestions?? (at 58 seconds)


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Werb-Jericho said:


> haha, i've watched it 3 or 4 times and pissed myself every time!! i have tried to work out what he said after yyeeeaaahhh baabbyy! when he's at the top of the ramp, anyone any suggestions?? (at 58 seconds)


i think he's just saying "c'mon baby"...every time i watch this video i die laughing. "YEAY YEAY!" after he leaves the ring is what sets me right off.

I do love that hes making the crowd look like idiots, but im still failing to see any connection between the vignettes and the character we're seeing right now.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i think he's just saying "c'mon baby"...every time i watch this video i die laughing. "YEAY YEAY!" after he leaves the ring is what sets me right off.
> 
> I do love that hes making the crowd look like idiots, but im still failing to see any connection between the vignettes and the character we're seeing right now.


My guess is that we will see a different Jericho after a while. When he really can´t confuse us anymore and people get where he stands.


----------



## Paul Rudd

The crowds booing him, he's walking up the ramp smiling, yelling " Yeah Yeah Yeah!" I love it.


----------



## MrJohnSherry

There is bound to be some reason for the jacket no? He keeps using it, and I think it has more to it than meets the eye (for just jeritrolling).


----------



## metr0man

As far as I'm concerned, Jericho has already failed at being a "legit non-cool heel". He's too entertaining, the 6 man tag cemented it. I died laughing at how over the top he was when he got tagged, did the crowd thing, and then left, yelling, YAEYYAEH!!!!!! (the part that always cracks me up). I watched it a couple of times and each time it gets funnier.

Sorry Jericho, you're too entertaining to boo!

YEAHYEAH!!!!!!


----------



## charmed1

Its official....todays wrestling fans are way too easily entertained..no wonder wrestling sucks now


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

charmed1 said:


> Its official....todays wrestling fans are way too easily entertained..no wonder wrestling sucks now


Says the person with a Karen Angle sig.


----------



## DogDay

Yeah...Yeah....Come on baby ....


----------



## djo0808

Am I crazy but doesnt it seem like jericho is doing this to take attention off himself to win the rumble. I see it as hes the last one out and he starts doing the trolling bit as usual but instead leaves the ring through the middle ropes and leaves like usual. Someone wins and as soon as they begin to celebrate....BOOM he throws them over winning the match.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

djo0808 said:


> Am I crazy but doesnt it seem like jericho is doing this to take attention off himself to win the rumble. I see it as hes the last one out and he starts doing the trolling bit as usual but instead leaves the ring through the middle ropes and leaves like usual. Someone wins and as soon as they begin to celebrate....BOOM he throws them over winning the match.


Could happen. I can´t see him act "normal" in the ring in the Rumble so I also do think we will see something "Jeritrollish".


----------



## icecold_lachey

I'm still wondering who the she was in the videos....
and thinking some diva or something will debut and tie in with jericho's actions...


lol don't know if the time is right, but wouldn't it be awesome if Kharma came out as Jericho's enforecer/bodyguard and he had her pummel opponents/help him win in true heel chicken shit fashion...


----------



## ice_edge

djo0808 said:


> Am I crazy but doesnt it seem like jericho is doing this to take attention off himself to win the rumble. I see it as hes the last one out and he starts doing the trolling bit as usual but instead leaves the ring through the middle ropes and leaves like usual. Someone wins and as soon as they begin to celebrate....BOOM he throws them over winning the match.


LOL I would believe he would do something like come out as #28 or something like that and go under the rope directly as he enters the rings and starts pandering until there is only one opponent left. He would do a Santino there and go after the supposed winner but unlike Santino he would actually win.

Oh and the guy who would think he would would be Santino. It would be hilarious.

LOL I bet RR Jericho will be hilarious.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Has it occurred to anyone else th at maybe there are no plans for Jericho at all beyond this? Like maybe he isn't coming back to wrestle at this time and is just making a handful of appearances to help boost ratings and distract from other plans which are brewing under the surface? Or does that sound like something Russo would do?


----------



## Quasi Juice

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Has it occurred to anyone else th at maybe there are no plans for Jericho at all beyond this? Like maybe he isn't coming back to wrestle at this time and is just making a handful of appearances to help boost ratings and distract from other plans which are brewing under the surface? Or does that sound like something Russo would do?


Knowing Jericho, and knowing WWE never shying away from popping a buyrate with a big name, they have a set plan for him at least 'till Mania. That much is very clear.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Quasi Juice said:


> Knowing Jericho, and knowing WWE never shying away from popping a buyrate with a big name, they have a set plan for him at least 'till Mania. That much is very clear.


You're probably right, it was just a passing thought. Still, it has served as a distraction from what I can tell since there appears to be far less discussion about The Streak at this stage compared to previous years so maybe we're both right to an extent.


----------



## ice_edge

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Has it occurred to anyone else th at maybe there are no plans for Jericho at all beyond this? Like maybe he isn't coming back to wrestle at this time and is just making a handful of appearances to help boost ratings and distract from other plans which are brewing under the surface? Or does that sound like something Russo would do?


So basically he came back to troll a little bit?

I think not. I doubt guys like Jericho do come back unless they truly commit and are up for whatever they are suppose to do. 

It's all about receiving that Mania paycheck while entertaining the fans.


----------



## BlackMagicX

*Chris Jericho Interview*

Y2J Talks about his return, the Winnipeg fans and his plans for the future.

A good read



> After a 15-month hiatus, Jericho suddenly appeared on WWE’s Monday Night RAW on Jan. 2. This set the stage for his return to his hometown on Friday night.
> 
> The WWE confirmed that Jericho will be a part of the SuperShow at the MTS Centre, and he might be just as excited as the fans themselves.
> “Its always great to come back to Winnipeg, its always a blast for me,” Jericho said. “That’s where I grew up and where I got an appreciation for wrestling, for music and for everything that I’m into. There are great fans in Winnipeg. For everything I’ve ever done, the fans in Winnipeg have always been there, so it’s exciting.”
> 
> Jericho’s return to Winnipeg is just one of two major comebacks to hit the city in the past year and, as someone who grew up here, Jericho was just as much of a Winnipegger as anyone else here on the day the Jets made their triumphant return.
> “We all know how crazy Winnipeggers are for hockey, and I’m sure that’s the best building in the whole league to play in and it’s going to stay that way for years and years and years to come. And the Jets are responding, they’re doing great. It’s fun to open up the paper every day and see what the standings are, who’s scoring and who’s doing good. I’m a huge Winnipeg Jets fan, I always have been but now it’s bigger than ever, probably.”
> As for having a favourite Jets player, Jericho said he’s got a couple.
> “Probably (Evander) Kane, he’s my favourite,” Jericho said. “I’m still trying to figure out how to pronounce (Byfuglien)’s name, so when I figure that out he’ll be one of my favourites, too.”
> 
> The last time Jericho performed with the WWE in Winnipeg was back in January 2009.
> Growing up here, Jericho is used to the harsh weather January brings, but said he enjoys seeing the reactions of some of the other wrestlers who aren’t so accustomed to the frigid weather.
> “I was laughing my head off last time because I set myself up right by the door, so I could watch everybody walk into the arena and see the varying degrees of pain, shock and astonishment on their faces as they walked through the door,” Jericho said. “You don’t know anything about cold until you’ve been to Winnipeg in January.”
> 
> “I have… one day in Winnipeg, and I was like, ‘Well, I’m not gonna bother packing a super warm jacket because I don’t have room for it.’ I know I’m gonna be paying the price for that 18 hours I’m in The Peg for not bringing a jacket.”
> Jericho said he always loves the reaction he gets in Winnipeg, but finds that he is well-received no matter where he goes across the country.
> “When you go back to Canada, anywhere in Canada, people really cheer for you, it’s so typical Canadian,” Jericho said. “I could go to Halifax, where I’ve been probably two times in my life and people will go crazy for you. We’re definitely very proud of our own no matter where we are, or what city we’re in.”
> 
> While no opponent has yet been named for Jericho on Friday, he promises that it will be the “greatest night” of the fans’ lives. While Jericho has departed from and returned to the WWE a couple times now, he said he’s going to be around for a while now.
> “I have no intentions of leaving anytime soon, I’m in the best shape of my life I feel great. The thing for me is I always have lots of other stuff going on and I always have. So sometimes I leave to work on other projects, but I’ll always come back.”
> 
> Jericho’s band Fozzy just signed a major record deal with Century Media Records, which Jericho said is the result of 12 years of hard work paying off.
> “When I was growing up in Winnipeg I wanted to be two things: I wanted to be a wrestler and I wanted to be in a rock and roll band and I’ve been lucky enough to have both of those dreams come true.”


http://wrestlingnewsflash.com/y2j-interview


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Chris Jericho Interview*

Nice interview.. thx for sharing.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

*Re: Chris Jericho Interview*

Shame I was hoping it would have consisted of something along the lines of 
"XXXX got a chance to talk to Chris Jericho earlier today as part of Raws tour of XXXX. We kick started the interview by congratulating Y2J on his recent return to WWE and Fozzys new record contract. Chris just sat and grinned the entire time before flicking off the lights to the room and doing his signature pose in his fancy new light up jacket. After 10 seconds he muttered a trademark "Yeaaa" and walked off out the building and into his car where he then proceeded to drive out the car park and thus ended our interview."

Nice to hear he plans to stick around despite the new deal for Fozzy though


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Chris Jericho Interview*

hmmm best night of the fans lives, wonder what this could be ??
The Undertaker returns and decalres he want jericho at mania?


----------



## YaoGuai

*Re: Chris Jericho Interview*



TakerBourneAgain said:


> Shame I was hoping it would have consisted of something along the lines of
> "XXXX got a chance to talk to Chris Jericho earlier today as part of Raws tour of XXXX. We kick started the interview by congratulating Y2J on his recent return to WWE and Fozzys new record contract. Chris just sat and grinned the entire time before flicking off the lights to the room and doing his signature pose in his fancy new light up jacket. After 10 seconds he muttered a trademark "Yeaaa" and walked off out the building and into his car where he then proceeded to drive out the car park and thus ended our interview."


Hahahahaha! :lmao


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: Chris Jericho Interview*

I was kind of hoping the interview would have went like this:

Interviewer: "So how do you feel physically?"

Jericho: (sits silently)

Interviewer: "What was it like coming back to the WWE in your hometown?"

Jericho: (sits silently)

Interviewer: "What do you think of the Jets returning to Winnipeg?"

Jericho: (turns on jacket)


----------



## frx

Grass420 said:


> i'm not getting mad though, i would still cheer him.. i always liked Chris Jericho..
> 
> I have heard him say though, that no matter what he will do whatever he can to get under people's skin..
> but it would be funny if the fans just keep chanting Y2J just to piss him offf..
> 
> he wants you to boo him.. so cheer him instead!


This


----------



## lisaharrod

Werb-Jericho said:


> haha, i've watched it 3 or 4 times and pissed myself every time!! i have tried to work out what he said after yyeeeaaahhh baabbyy! when he's at the top of the ramp, anyone any suggestions?? (at 58 seconds)


He says cmon im the best


----------



## westie420uk

I loved the look on Bryan`s face when he left the ring.


----------



## brian8448

I couldn't help but notice that his return isn't drawing. He's a good talent and this angle might end up being good when he cuts his promo explaining it but it's also important for showing the gap between Jericho and the real stars and draws of the business (Nash, Cena, Rock, Goldberg).


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

brian8448 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that his return isn't drawing. He's a good talent and this angle might end up being good when he cuts his promo explaining it but it's also important for showing the gap between Jericho and the real stars and draws of the business (Nash, Cena, Rock, Goldberg).


Why would Jericho be drawing in 2012? Anyway he may have never been a draw like Rock and Goldberg but he is most definitely a real star.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

brian8448 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that his return isn't drawing. He's a good talent and this angle might end up being good when he cuts his promo explaining it but it's also important for showing the gap between Jericho and the real stars and draws of the business (Nash, Cena, Rock, Goldberg).


Explaining it?

That would be like telling a joke, then explaining why the joke is so funny.


----------



## brian8448

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> Explaining it?
> 
> That would be like telling a joke, then explaining why the joke is so funny.


It's wrestling, subtlety usually doesn't go hand in hand with it. When he does talk he will address why he's been doing what he's doing and talk down on the audience being idiots who cheer him for doing nothing.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

When he talks, it will probably be the night after winning the Rumble. Thats hardly what I would call "doing nothing".


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I think he could do this silent thing to the end. Why do like everybody else? coming out and cut a promo after the rumble if he win? He is clearly doing something else then all the others right now. He could somehow show us in other ways who he will challenge. 
If he doesnt win the rumble but lets say he win at the elimination chamber and goin to Mania with it, he doesnt need to cut a promo either.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

The biggest reason why I think Jericho will win the Rumble is cuz if he loses his first match back, it kinda makes his trolling seem a little off. Rumble win would be perfect cuz then he can finally talk and shove it in our face.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Killswitch Stunner said:


> The biggest reason why I think Jericho will win the Rumble is cuz if he loses his first match back, it kinda makes his trolling seem a little off. Rumble win would be perfect cuz then he can finally talk and shove it in our face.


I agree with you there, it would just feel pointless if he didnt win. He is back for a reason. Whatever the reason is it includes being a main eventer. To do that is to win the rumble and he have that ticket to Mania.


----------



## MasterChan

Just wanna say i really like Jericho's return segments.. To me the most interesting and fun thing happening in WWE these days.


----------



## Rated R™

I'm still digging this Jericho, I know a lot of people who have gotten sick and tired of it already, but I'm still open to the idea because it's Jericho, I hope he does speak on Raw after the Rumble, because if he doesn't, I'm actually going to be pissed.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Rated R™ said:


> I'm still digging this Jericho, I know a lot of people who have gotten sick and tired of it already, but I'm still open to the idea because it's Jericho, I hope he does speak on Raw after the Rumble, because if he doesn't, I'm actually going to be pissed.


I guess you will get pissed then. I can´t see him break this gimmick of his. Im pretty sure that we will not hear him talk in a long long time.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

say he does win the rumble.... and he comes out and tries not to talk again... then say punk retains the title at the rumble, punk probably comes out on monday night hey i'm sick of you coming out here and not saying what you are doing so tell..


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Chris Jericho in Winnipeg


----------



## Trifektah

I'm loving every Jericho segment. Makes me laugh hysterically. Jericho is a master.


----------



## Smash

Will Jericho get boo'd tonight? After his walkout last week, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Smashisleet said:


> Will Jericho get boo'd tonight? After his walkout last week, it's hard to tell.


Either cheers or a mixed reaction. I think people are just too happy to see Jericho back so he'll probably have to troll the fans again this week and I'm sure he will.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

im going out on a really far limb...Jericho wont speak until the monday before elimination chamber.


----------



## pberry

ZigglerMark83 said:


> im going out on a really far limb...Jericho wont speak until the monday before elimination chamber.


Depending on what happens in the Rumble I have to imagine he'll talk after that.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

He'll speak the night after winning the Rumble. Perfect timing.


----------



## ice_edge

Most likely rumble.

I'm still gonna go with Y2Troll vs Cm Punk at EC and Punk vs taker at mania.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

Its pretty much confirmed Punk/Jericho will be at Mania.

HHH/Taker at Mania too.


----------



## Liontamer.

Love that the crowd are continuing to cheer him,can't wait for the rumble


----------



## ice_edge

Nothing has been confirmed at all. It's just speculation up until they announce it.


----------



## standfree1987

WWE twitter and facebook saying tonight is the return of Jericho's Highlight Reel.... what could that entail?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

standfree1987 said:


> WWE twitter and facebook saying tonight is the return of Jericho's Highlight Reel.... what could that entail?


Ah shit. Wont mean much though.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

TONIGHT ON WWE Monday Night Raw: For the first time in nearly four years, it's the return of Chris Jericho - WWE Universe's HIGHLIGHT REEL!! Raw is LIVE at the top of the hour, only on USA Network!


----------



## RiCkeH

This is how it'll go.

*WALK IN, LIGHTS ON*

YEAHHH YEAHHH COME ONN!! YEAHHH!!

& GETS IN RING, LIGHTS STILL ON. POINTS AT SCREEN*










*leave*


----------



## Irish Jet

Epic stuff. Such a change of character in the space of 5 seconds.


----------



## Kratosx23

He talked, FINALLY. Maybe now he can stop wasting our fucking time.

He's got to be winning the Rumble now.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz

Raw is Jeritroll


----------



## YaoGuai

*Y2J's Highlight Reel*

That was a weird segment. Jericho seems to be going a bit 'crazy prophecy man'.

I was annoyed he didn't use the T-Shirt launcher :cuss:

At least he actually spoke lol.


----------



## christianFNcage

That was fn awesome...I think were about to see a totally different Jericho then weve ever seen. The wy he highlighted his career then saying "sunday will be the end of the world as you know it"....I dont think it had anything to do with winning the rumble..


----------



## Danjo1986

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I bet he wins royal rumble and says "this is the end of the world, the end of the so called "best in the world cm punk"


----------



## christianFNcage

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



Danjo1986 said:


> I bet he wins royal rumble and says "this is the end of the world, the end of the so called "best in the world cm punk"


i think its going to be a whole new Jericho and I do think hes going after Punk...BUT I dont think it has anything to do with him winning the rumble..


----------



## -SAW-

First off, it hasn't been nearly four years since the last Highlight Reel. He had one with Edge back in 2010. Hell, I was there live for it.

Anyway, did anyone else notice that Jericho finally has live action shots in his titantron? Pretty sure that's a first.


----------



## camaster2004

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

im actually really liking this new jericho atm, keeps you wanting to know what he does next, i have a feeling either jericho or sheamus will win the rumble


----------



## Munji

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I'd be willing to bet he either wins the rumble or reveals who "She" is.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



Munji said:


> I'd be willing to bet he either wins the rumble or reveals who "She" is.


Or both.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

That Video Package encompassing Jericho's career was AWESOME.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

That video package was awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Shit is going down at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Bushmaster

so now im excited bout the rumble and hate waiting 6 days, and im even more excited bout the superbowl but gotta wait 2 weeks.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Laurinitis gets fired next week, Steph takes over as GM and It's Jericho and Steph Vs. Punk.

CALLING IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I didn't think he'd speak, but when he did, I marked. Short, simple and effective.


----------



## arcslnga

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Maybe the girl is Beth Phoenix? Haven't seen her in awhile. lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Royal rumble is shaping up to be a classic


----------



## skeenz

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



Irish Jet said:


> Shit is going down at the Royal Rumble.


Truf, can't wait


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

If Sheamus somehow doesn't win the Rumble, Jericho definately will.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Jericho first words was like hearing a child speak for the first time.


----------



## jaw2929

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



RKO_THUG said:


> Jericho first words was like hearing a child speak for the first time.


fpalm


I really hope you're not fucking serious.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



SteenIsGod said:


> Laurinitis gets fired next week, Steph takes over as GM and It's Jericho and Steph Vs. Punk.
> 
> CALLING IT RIGHT NOW.


that actually makes sense if they go with the route of triple HHH vs undertaking again blah


----------



## peowulf

-SAW- said:


> First off, it hasn't been nearly four years since the last Highlight Reel. He had one with Edge back in 2010. Hell, I was there live for it.
> 
> Anyway, did anyone else notice that Jericho finally has live action shots in his titantron? Pretty sure that's a first.


You are right, but I think it was on Smackdown. They were talking about Raw and the Highlight Reel where he smashed HBK's head on the screen.


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



Smoogle said:


> that actually makes sense if they go with the route of triple HHH vs undertaking again blah


HHH/Taker will be a Good Match. And what other option do they have? No other wrestler is credible enough to face Taker besides HHH and Cena, and Cena obviously has his match.


----------



## vocalmushroom

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I feel like jerichos still fucking with us and he won't do anything significant at the rumble


----------



## Ryan93

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Steph as heel GM bringing in Jericho to kick Punk's ass because her husband went soft and stopped messing with Punk.

Laurinaitis despite being reviewed by Triple H next week, seemed very confident in his future with the WWE. He was a puppet and place holder for Steph, fire Teddy Long and bring the Johnny Ace/Otunga show to Smackdown.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I'm already marking _*the fuck*_ out at just the thought of Steph & Jericho vs Punk.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



SteenIsGod said:


> Laurinitis gets fired next week, Steph takes over as GM and It's Jericho and Steph Vs. Punk.
> 
> CALLING IT RIGHT NOW.


Yeah, so Stephanie would side with a guy who she doesn't have good history with, at all. But, then again she has a dominate husband who can be brutal and vicious. A guy who is a 13 time champion and the COO of the company. 

Nope, she'd rather side with the guy who through-out his WWE career has never sided with her? I don't understand the logic, at all, in Stephanie joining Jericho. I just seems to be people hotshotting everything and assuming that the girl in the video has anything to do with Jericho, but it probably doesn't.


----------



## Edgeowns

That highlight reel gave me chills. He is the best in the world. Adios to Punk on Sunday


----------



## frx

He sounded just like serious, slow talking jericho when he finally talked.


----------



## Verdict123

I thought the segment was great.


----------



## TKOK

I caught the very end of the promo. can anybody give me a summary?


----------



## .opt.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, so Stephanie would side with a guy who she doesn't have good history with, at all. But, then again she has a dominate husband who can be brutal and vicious. A guy who is a 13 time champion and the COO of the company.
> 
> Nope, she'd rather side with the guy who through-out his WWE career has never sided with her? I don't understand the logic, at all, in Stephanie joining Jericho. I just seems to be people hotshotting everything and assuming that the girl in the video has anything to do with Jericho, but it probably doesn't.


Steph sided with Jericho at WrestleMania X8.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Jericho will be winning his match at mania if he goes against Punk. He's going to be here for a nice little run I suspect. Already said that if tey want this to be a good feud they need to build on and hype Jericho's accomplishments and they're doing that. If he sides with Stephan or a woman of power within the company as well then :mark:

It's either Punk or Taker.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



SteenIsGod said:


> That Video Package encompassing Jericho's career was AWESOME.


It was great, but lacked ARMBAR.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Loved the segment after it ended, it was a good decision for him to speak, it was boring after the second week and Jericho lost all his "superstar aura", this is a terrible character for a main eventer and I hope that after the Rumble he's back as a serious character, hopefully this time not the "hypocrites, parasites" and all that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

WWE is treating St. Louis to one hell of a PPV it looks like. A sign of things to come? I hope.

As for MY DAWG TOP 5 CHRIS JERICHO MY BIG HOMIE!!....Can't wait to see what he has in store, Jericho thinks things out months in advance, I don't think he would have came back without some creative control. Things seem to be circling back to the video, so we'll see what happens. I honestly don't know what to anticipate, a seismic shift in character? Stephanie? If there is a girl, I'd like to see someone entirely new.


----------



## Zedders

Jericho made fools out of the fans. This angle is brilliant. Just check out the pop he got when he started to talk. It was incredible.


----------



## Mr.Limelight

Jericho to win the rumble and challenge Taker' for the streak instead of a title?


----------



## YunisTaker

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

*The thing I like about Jericho is that he wants to stand out and he does it so well. Jericho debuted a new gimmick in 2008 and now in 2012, he debuts a new one.

Though I always skip the part where Jericho is on, cause IMO he's just wasting time and I'm not going to sit and watch him run around like a bitch for 10 min just to say the world as we know it is ending. *


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Real trollhood from Jericho would be surviving until it's only him and Sheamus left, and then throwing himself over the top rope. The end of the world thing itself, being trolling. This forum would have a meltdown :batista


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Maybe its the returning Undertaker he is going after at the Rumble.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

So what will happen at the rumble that will change things?

Him winning? not gonna change our world that much. 
Attacking someone? been done countless times.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I expect shit to happen this sunday. I mean real serious big shit that changes stuff as we see it. An era change or whatever can change the wwe.


----------



## deatawaits

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I don't know I thought it was crystal clear that it's gonna be punk/jeritroll but somehow after last two weeks I feel no I am sure that their paths are not going to cross.HHH is going to do something in this whole punk/funkman feud and Jericho is after Taker


----------



## CNB

Greatest wrestler in the world, he spent three weeks building up two sentences and did it better than anyone else could.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Guys....its Punk Jerichos going after,did you not all watch the IT BEGINS promos? You SEE CM PUNK in one of them.


----------



## Mizfit

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I have a feeling the end of the world as we know it is gonna be him announcing his retirement at the rumble


----------



## 777

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

The segment was fantastic. I love watching Jericho play the crowd like a fiddle, the video package was well done and I like the fact that they included no words, making his short speech even more effective.


----------



## CMWit

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

My fiance was for once in the room during Raw and asked is he a bad guy or a good one, I sadi both, lol just watch this promo, cheers to boos to cheers, Jericho really is the FN man


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Ugh, the video was clearly more trolling. At this point, I fail to see the purpose of any further speculation until/unless something actually occurs.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I'm eager to know what he meant by the end of the world.


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Ok this is just a theory right now but maybe Jericho won't turn heel at all. 

What if he never does turn heel like everyone wants him to be? That would be unpredictable. This of course would lead to something like Miz vs Jericho at mania and no one would see it coming.


----------



## soir8

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I thought it was brilliant how he worked the crowd. About time he spoke.


----------



## IAmNotAJ

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

The crowd's reaction to the moment Jericho spoke proved this angle is not going to be successful at getting Y2J heat. At this point in his career he'll always be cheered, no matter what.

I really liked the video package they put together. It would have been perfect if they included his Pre-WWE stuff.


----------



## Example

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Yeah pretty sure Jericho is winning the Rumble now, which I am not that happy about at all. I'd rather Sheamus or Barrett win the Rumble and actually benefit from the win. Jericho should win the Elimination Chamber for the title shot. As for the promo package I thought it was pretty cool and glad he has finally said a few words.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I dont think Jericho will be winning the Rumble. Its someone from the Smackdown IMO. Either Orton , Sheamus or Barrett.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Seriously, my money's on Sheamus. If Sheamus doesn't win, I guess Barrett would be my second guess. No one else who is ready for the ME needs it right now. Rhodes needs another year or so to marinate, Ziggler's been on the cusp for ages and doesn't need any special props or anything to get his matches, and for the love of God we know Orton and Jericho don't need the Rumble win to get over. Back in the day they could hand out Rumble wins to whoever they wanted because there were so many valid, over ME wrestlers, but right now they need to be really careful with these opportunities because none of the new kids are seen as credible ME threats yet and some of them need to be elevated to that level.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I still don't think Jericho will win the Royal Rumble. I think that'll either be Sheamus or a returning Randy Orton.

Jericho will be feuding with Punk at WM28. Whether it be for the title or not. 

I believe Jericho saying "This Sunday at the Royal Rumble, will be the end of the world as you know it" is directed at Punk.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

The only thing I appreciated about that segment, was the video package of the rundown of Chris Jericho career highlights - which was only missing one thing - a Royal Rumble Victory.

My money's on Chris Jericho now.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Clearly it was a terrorist threat. 

/thread


----------



## just1988

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

The moment when he spoke was excellent and has warmed me to the storyline. I'm interested to see where they can go from here to make the last 2 months worth it...


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

i loved the video package and he finally spoke lol
i cant fucking wait for the rumble


----------



## roberta

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

All I know is that Chris Jericho looked stunning as usual,gotta love those abs  (I'm a girl)


----------



## Austin-316

*Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

I put together a video about Jerichos return and maybe the start of a new gimmick (let's hope) Or is it literally the end of time's? Watch the vid's and post your thought's.






Here is a full video about these trumpet's of the apocalypse the reason this is posted is because of what the above video say's and in case you haven't seen this already.






You can see why I made a seperate thread for this because it is a new topic that hasn't been discussed what will happen this sunday? I really have no idea. 

Maybe CM Punk will lose his title and Jericho will say I told you end of the world (Best in the world) and his gimmick he will be able to tell the future?

BTW It wouldn't make sense for Jericho to return with all this hype just to announce his retirement.

Edit: Would someone mind changing the spelling of Chris in the title? Thanks.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

I think the fact that Jericho showed a literal highlight reel during "The Highlight Reel" was hilarious.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

Too complex for WWE to comprehend.


----------



## wwffans123

Vince,you better give me a Rock/Y2J moment again.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

The video had a lot of the title unification in it, my guess is they are going to unify the titles this year.
And who better to end it than the guy who started it and Jericho truly passing the torch.

"End of the world as you know it" end of the two World Championships

Unified titles and we get a new WWE title.

Im saying this now before it happens, and I will quote this back if it does happen.


If this does happen I very much doubt the first unified champion would be John Cena.

Unified title match at Wrestlemania Bryan Vs Punk Vs Jericho.

Punk wins as he hasnt won at wrestlemania in 3 years.


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



Irish Jet said:


> Too complex for WWE to comprehend.


Then I guess like every other storyline as of late nothing expected will happen at all, except something to make fun of.


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

Maybe, as the bible is more fake than the WWE.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



Kalashnikov said:


> Real trollhood from Jericho would be surviving until it's only him and Sheamus left, and then throwing himself over the top rope. The end of the world thing itself, being trolling. This forum would have a meltdown :batista


That would be hilarious but it would completely discredit the importance of the Royal Rumble and it would make Sheamus look like an unworthy putz. 



zkorejo said:


> Maybe its the returning Undertaker he is going after at the Rumble.


That doesn't make sense. How could build the past month around anticipating Undertaker's return? 

They've painted themselves into a corner and it's becoming painfully clear that Jericho is winning the Royal Rumble. If he doesn't win then all of the hype and mystery surrounding his return will be all for naught. It's a bummer because before last night's RAW I actually thought that the Rumble result was somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## wwffans123




----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

but Chris Jericho is not a Ghost, so that doesn't make sense.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

There have been constant jokes about the whole Mayan 2012 end of the world. So maybe Jericho could be some "The End is Nigh" cult leader nutjob. That would be weird and disturbing, people hate crazy religious cultists, that would be one way to generate heel heat. Crazy guy who's trying to bring about the end of the world and ... has to win the WWE championship to do that?


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



stonefort said:


> There have been constant jokes about the whole Mayan 2012 end of the world. So maybe Jericho could be some "The End is Nigh" cult leader nutjob. That would be weird and disturbing, people hate crazy religious cultists, that would be one way to generate heel heat. Crazy guy who's trying to bring about the end of the world and ... has to win the WWE championship to do that?



Yeah maybe your right I found this out just by typing into google Jericho end of the world and the first theing that came up was all the stuff about the bible. I saw those videos about the strange sound's and people saying it's the trumpet's and I'm like hold up Jericho just said it's the end of the world as we know it it could mean a lot of thing's so I made that video to get some people's idea's flowing who are like me and now cannot wait to see what happens sunday!

And his name was taken from Jericho in the bible as his song and his finishing move is the wall's of Jericho. So this gimmick may have something to do with these weird sound's. Who know's..


----------



## Verdict123

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

Jericho will be facing Taker's streak and try to end it.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

mutha funking crazy

them videos are likely a viral for the new godzilla or something like that.

I hear no trumpets on Jericho video

ANd you have way too much time on your hands if you made that video.


----------



## sonicslash

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



doinktheclowns said:


> The video had a lot of the title unification in it, my guess is they are going to unify the titles this year.
> And who better to end it than the guy who started it and Jericho truly passing the torch.
> 
> "End of the world as you know it" end of the two World Championships
> 
> Unified titles and we get a new WWE title.
> 
> Im saying this now before it happens, and I will quote this back if it does happen.
> 
> 
> If this does happen I very much doubt the first unified champion would be John Cena.
> 
> Unified title match at Wrestlemania Bryan Vs Punk Vs Jericho.
> 
> Punk wins as he hasnt won at wrestlemania in 3 years.


Nope. can't have title unification. That workload is way too much for one superstar to handle.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



sonicslash said:


> Nope. can't have title unification. That workload is way too much for one superstar to handle.


Happened before.


----------



## Red Brood

Jericho will win the Royal Rumble and then after CM Punk retains he will say about how Punk stole his 'thing' then CM Punk vs Jericho at WM 28 but there is going to be some other stuff such as Stephanie coming back poss and some other stuff will change... "END OF THE WORLD AS YOU KNOW IT" won't just be Jericho winning the Royal Rumble... there is more... unless he was only talking to CM Punk....


----------



## TJTheGr81

Fucking guy is incredible. Three weeks we spend waiting for him to talk and when he finally does the roof nearly goes off the place. I have no clue what the hell he's gonna do at the Rumble, but I cannot wait.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

Mr.Limelight said:


> Jericho to win the rumble and challenge Taker' for the streak instead of a title?


If the plan would be for him to challenge Undertaker, he should definitely NOT win the Rumble. They can build that feud from the ground up easily in three months, assuming that Undertaker returns at the Rumble itself or at some point shortly after.


----------



## sonicslash

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



doinktheclowns said:


> Happened before.


workloads not the only issue. theres not enough star power to get rid of a title match on ppv's.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Chris Jericho is great 
The way he manipulated the crowd
I actually told myself that after the thrid trolling i will skip his segments but he has done it in a way where i couldnt help but watch


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



doinktheclowns said:


> mutha funking crazy
> 
> them videos are likely a viral for the new godzilla or something like that.
> 
> I hear no trumpets on Jericho video
> 
> ANd you have way too much time on your hands if you made that video.


Bro it literally took me 5 minute's with the resource's I had..

And I didn't say the trumpet's we're on the Jericho vid 

Godzilla? Wake up man they wouldn't promote a movie like that. If anything it's someone trying to scare a bunch of people.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

Jerichos gimmick being tied to the end of times makes sense.

Seeing as he debuted relating to the Y2K hysteria


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



redeadening said:


> Jerichos gimmick being tied to the end of times makes sense.
> 
> Seeing as he debuted relating to the Y2K hysteria


Exactly the point I was trying to make. Thanks for clarifying man.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



Austin-316 said:


> Bro it literally took me 5 minute's with the resource's I had..
> 
> And I didn't say the trumpet's we're on the Jericho vid
> 
> Godzilla? Wake up man they wouldn't promote a movie like that. If anything it's someone trying to scare a bunch of people.


You theory is a good one, and one I would like to see but, it just seems over complicated. For casual fans and kids to really get stuck into.

But I wouldn't put it past Jericho who has his finger on the pulse when it comes to modern culture. ie worlds end 2012 etc etc


As for Godzilla, films companies make virals quite often one was the fake ufo sightings, others where paranormal activity when at first they tried to pass it off as real footage.


http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=godzilla+movie+viral

could also be for clover field 2or some other movie.


Time will tell but I would possibly hope your suggestion was right, as it would be a refreshing change for a deeper storyline linked in.


----------



## KING CRAVE

When Jericho was in the ring last night, did anybody notice the poster over Jericho's left(right for us) shoulder? It had a trollface on it, anyone else notice it? I thought I was gonna blow up from laughing so hard..


----------



## truk83

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*



Austin-316 said:


> I put together a video about Jerichos return and maybe the start of a new gimmick (let's hope) Or is it literally the end of time's? Watch the vid's and post your thought's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a full video about these trumpet's of the apocalypse the reason this is posted is because of what the above video say's and in case you haven't seen this already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why I made a seperate thread for this because it is a new topic that hasn't been discussed what will happen this sunday? I really have no idea.
> 
> Maybe CM Punk will lose his title and Jericho will say I told you end of the world (Best in the world) and his gimmick he will be able to tell the future?
> 
> BTW It wouldn't make sense for Jericho to return with all this hype just to announce his retirement.
> 
> Edit: Would someone mind changing the spelling of Chris in the title? Thanks.


 I don't know what to say to this, because I am atheist. However, I swear on my last breath that I was home, and I will be honest I don't know that it was the second week of January, but I clearly remember hearing something very similar to what you may have in your videos. Now whether this is by pure "chance" that you may have made all that up, or the people who made the videos know that it's a hoax, but I give you "MY WORD" even if that means nothing to however many people who may read this, I swear on my last breath I stood in confusion the day I heard the same thing in those videos. What the fuck is going on, I need some fucking answers?


----------



## evoked21

*Re: Video: Crhis Jericho "end of the world" relation to bible and current event's*

2012 is year of the chinese Dragon.... out of all the chinese zodiacs, the Dragon is the only non-existent creature. Fire breathing Dragon apparently look like a modern rocketship too. coincidence?

I'm just glad I get to watch Y2J's version of end of the world in RAW(is WAR) before the actual one.

With all the SOPA shit moving too, it is a reality.


----------



## Gerdon

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Highlight reel was great.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



sonicslash said:


> workloads not the only issue. theres not enough star power to get rid of a title match on ppv's.


wait what? theres not enough talent to make up for the loss of ONE title match at a PPV? Are you saying that there IS enough talent to put someone into an extra title match at a PPV, but take that title match a way, and the talent pool inexplicably dries the fuck up? 

Im not saying the talent in WWe is good or bad, but your fucking theory has more holes than a fresh batch of swiss cheese.


----------



## Rua

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Workload issues or otherwise, it is hard to deny that they are hinting toward a title unification run.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



doinktheclowns said:


> The video had a lot of the title unification in it, my guess is they are going to unify the titles this year.
> And who better to end it than the guy who started it and Jericho truly passing the torch.
> 
> "End of the world as you know it" end of the two World Championships
> 
> Unified titles and we get a new WWE title.
> 
> Im saying this now before it happens, and I will quote this back if it does happen.
> 
> 
> If this does happen I very much doubt the first unified champion would be John Cena.
> 
> Unified title match at Wrestlemania Bryan Vs Punk Vs Jericho.
> 
> Punk wins as he hasnt won at wrestlemania in 3 years.


Jericho should win if that happened.

It would be stupid if Jericho came back to such a great build only to fall flat and lose his biggest accomplishment to CM Punk. 

You don't to kill a wrestlers legacy to build another wrestler who is already built.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Ah, fuck the title and rumble match. Jericho needs to go after Taker. That would be such an epic match. If Taker winds up facing HHH again then I'm done with WWE for _another_ year. Punk vs Jericho has been seen before... Enough times that even throwing the title into the picture really wouldn't get me interested at all.

Also, a Rumble win would be just so predictable at this point. I'd like to think Jericho has some control over his current storyline... and with that being said, I'd like to think Jericho is more creative than makin a big deal out of a run at winning the rumble. :/


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> I'd like to think Jericho has some control over his current storyline... and with that being said, I'd like to think Jericho is more creative than makin a big deal out of a run at winning the rumble. :/




Winning the rumble is a big deal, too many IWC nerds have lost that importance.


----------



## waltsfastz

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*

Am I the only one that doesn't like Jericho? I didn;t really like him back in the day and i really don't now.


----------



## Robcore™

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



IAmNotAJ said:


> The crowd's reaction to the moment Jericho spoke proved this angle is not going to be successful at getting Y2J heat. At this point in his career he'll always be cheered, no matter what.
> 
> I really liked the video package they put together. It would have been perfect if they included his Pre-WWE stuff.


He's not given the crowd any real reason to hate him, they all know he's teasing them and they're hanging onto his every word week after week, building suspense for something linked in with the "It Begins" promos.


----------



## austinrockera

I'm not going to read 822? pages of stuff... but here's my thought... is Jericho going to win the Rumble and challenge both Punk and Bryan to unify the titles? That would be a Mania main event for sure!

I wouldn't want Jericho to win though... I don't care for anyone coming back and winning both the Rumble and the Mania main event. I would rather Punk take it.

That would make Mania big... It would be hard to sell two different title matches as the "main events" when you have (likely) HHH v Taker and Rock v Cena on the card. A triple threat to unify would be able to hold the main event spot, especially with those three.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



CNB said:


> Winning the rumble is a big deal, too many IWC nerds have lost that importance.


It really doesn't matter anymore.

ADR - His win was completely wasted...
Edge - didn't need it
Randy Orton - didn't need it
John Cena - DEFINITELY didn't need it
Undertaker - ffs, this guy is the last person on earth that needed a rumble win

I can go farther back, but I think I've made my point.

Sure, the rumble _should_ have more meaning to it... but to give the win to a veteran is kind of retarded (and I hate using that word). Y2J would just be another addition to that list of people that didn't need a rumble win for their career or for the product in general. They need to give that victory to some young blood.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> It really doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> ADR - His win was completely wasted...
> Edge - didn't need it
> Randy Orton - didn't need it
> John Cena - DEFINITELY didn't need it
> Undertaker - ffs, this guy is the last person on earth that needed a rumble win
> 
> I can go farther back, but I think I've made my point.
> 
> Sure, the rumble _should_ have more meaning to it... but to give the win to a veteran is kind of retarded (and I hate using that word). Y2J would just be another addition to that list of people that didn't need a rumble win for their career or for the product in general. They need to give that victory to some young blood.


If anything Jericho is a guy that can restore the rumble's importance to what it once was... there really is no one else on the roster that can do that


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Like the heavy implication that a title reunification in the works.

If Jericho wins the Rumble, he has to go over at Mania if it becomes a triple threat with Punk and the WHC (I am not convinced Bryan will be WHC champ going into Mania) Two reasons; 

1) The Rumble winner has to win at Mania, its been too long since this hasnt happened 
2) It would be fitting if Y2J once again becomes the Undisputed champ like last time

As much as I would like Punk to go over at Mania, if they are veering towards this scenario, Jericho has to win.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith

"The end of the world as you know it" could mean a lot of things, so that makes this Sunday exciting. I hadn't given any thought to the possibility of a title unification, but it seems like a reasonable prediction to me. I'm not so sure WWE has the guts to do it. However, I think that if there were ever a time where unifying the titles makes some sense, now would be it. Furthermore, a unification match would definitely be bigger than any two world title matches WWE could do this year, especially if it were to end up being a Triple Threat. Nice suggestion.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Mmmm, the unification would make sense right now with the Raw Supershow and brand jumping. There is no Raw vs Smackdown anymore really.


----------



## just1988

That short promo he cut on monday has me excited to see what Y2J does at the Rumble. He has to be one of the favourites now, along with Orton.


----------



## blazegod99

title unification means a lot of the new guys wont be pushed as much. I rather them keep it the way it is actually.

Jericho winning the Rumble should happen. It adds to the accolades that he's shown in his video. This Sunday, it'll be the end of the world as you know it..... Has to mean something about the Rumble


----------



## Tater




----------



## kurt15

i love Y2J


----------



## GillbergReturns

Watching the video I don't see any hints at a title reunification. It's a timeline of Jericho's career and the title unification is his shining moment hence why it garnered the most coverage.

I have 2 observations though.

1. The last thing the video shows is the kid writing in the notebook. I think that has some significance because it's out of chronological order of his career. It shows footage from the videos, him returning and then goes back to the kid writing in the notebook.

2. His line it's "The end of the world as you know it" Punk's the best in the world and he's here to end that. That's nothing new but for some reason people seem to think Triple H v Punk and Jericho v Taker is the plan. I'm not seeing it.


----------



## LBGetBack

blazegod99 said:


> title unification means a lot of the new guys wont be pushed as much. I rather them keep it the way it is actually.
> 
> Jericho winning the Rumble should happen. It adds to the accolades that he's shown in his video. This Sunday, it'll be the end of the world as you know it..... Has to mean something about the Rumble


You mean not as many undeserving guys will be given the title to "elevate" them? Good. I don't believe in getting guys over by making them champ. They should already be bonifide, proven stars who are over before becoming champ.

Swagger, Del Rio, and Sheamus are 3 prime examples of guys who should not have been champions at those points. None were even close to that level. I'm glad they didn't jump the gun with Barrett. When he does win it, he will be much more worthy and ready than he would've been during the Nexus thing.


----------



## hassassin

I think he's going to cost Punk the title.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

blazegod99 said:


> title unification means a lot of the new guys wont be pushed as much. I rather them keep it the way it is actually.
> 
> Jericho winning the Rumble should happen. It adds to the accolades that he's shown in his video. This Sunday, it'll be the end of the world as you know it..... Has to mean something about the Rumble


Yeah, the one thing missing in his video is a Rumble win.


----------



## PJ Awesome

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeah, the one thing missing in his video is a Rumble win.


That's like saying...The only thing in an Undertaker video package is him losing at Mania...because...its..never..happened...


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



MondayNightJericho said:


> If anything Jericho is a guy that can restore the rumble's importance to what it once was... there really is no one else on the roster that can do that


For the IWC, sure... For the IWC Jericho is completely infallible and makes everything 10x better. Hell, let's just give him all the belts at once. He can bring credibility back to every single aspect of wrestling all by himself.

*sarcasm mode off*

Seriously now, I'm a Jericho mark, sure... but the obsessive and love filled posts for the guy are just getting creepy. Jericho is past the champion era of his career. The man is 41 years old and probably more interested in ventures outside of wrestling than anything going on in the wwe. I say give him a run at the streak or stick him in some high profile feuds. But let him win the rumble and probably win the title again at WM... That just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> For the IWC, sure... For the IWC Jericho is completely infallible and makes everything 10x better. Hell, let's just give him all the belts at once. He can bring credibility back to every single aspect of wrestling all by himself.
> 
> *sarcasm mode off*
> 
> Seriously now, I'm a Jericho mark, sure... but the obsessive and love filled posts for the guy are just getting creepy. Jericho is past the champion era of his career. The man is 41 years old and probably more interested in ventures outside of wrestling than anything going on in the wwe. I say give him a run at the streak or stick him in some high profile feuds. But let him win the rumble and probably win the title again at WM... That just doesn't make sense to me.


He's in the best shape of his life and has had periods of rest. 

* his persona on television is fresh.
* he's in the best shape of his life.
* he can out perform/wrestle 95-100% of the roster. 



I don't see why he is past it, when quite clearly he can go.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



CNB said:


> He's in the best shape of his life and has had periods of rest.
> 
> * his persona on television is fresh.
> * he's in the best shape of his life.
> * he can out perform/wrestle 95-100% of the roster.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why he is past it, when quite clearly he can go.


It's not really a question of whether or not he _can_ go. Of course he can go. Shawn Michaels could probably still go too. Undertaker can outperform 99% of the roster. There are younger up and coming superstars that could so use that Rumble win more than Jericho. And beside, the point I'm trying to make isn't whether or not he would deserve it or play it out well... Sure, for his commitment and talent, good for him. It's a matter of sensibility and to me... Chris Jericho winning the royal rumble match and headlining wrestlemania for the _championship_ makes ZERO sense.

And who's to say he can't just go through a series of matches that help build his legacy? Who's to say that's any less prestigious compared to the rumble. Really, for the past five or six years the rumble match has been used to provide a quick and easy surprise win to garner some cheap pops and fire up storylines that inevitably fizzle out before wrestlemania even comes around. 

To put it more clearly... Jericho has some amazing accolades as it is and giving him a rumble win really just because he's never done it before would be stupid. If it's going to be a feud with Punk, then cool... but do it more creatively than that. I personally would much rather see Y2J vs the Undertaker though.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> For the IWC, sure... For the IWC Jericho is completely infallible and makes everything 10x better. Hell, let's just give him all the belts at once. He can bring credibility back to every single aspect of wrestling all by himself.
> 
> *sarcasm mode off*
> 
> Seriously now, I'm a Jericho mark, sure... but the obsessive and love filled posts for the guy are just getting creepy. Jericho is past the champion era of his career. The man is 41 years old and probably more interested in ventures outside of wrestling than anything going on in the wwe. I say give him a run at the streak or stick him in some high profile feuds. But let him win the rumble and probably win the title again at WM... That just doesn't make sense to me.



Dont know how old Del Rio is but he won last year and nobody cared. At some point you need someone to win it that people care about. Jericho is either loved or hated by most and is a perfect guy to win it to bring back its credibity. He is someone who has accomplished everything but the rumble victory and can bring it back to relevance as something like HBK did when he won... if jericho doesnt win nobody else will accomplish this... sure punk probably could but he's got the title now and if he loses it at the rumble only to get another title shot the rumble is completely useless.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



MondayNightJericho said:


> Dont know how old Del Rio is but he won last year and nobody cared. At some point you need someone to win it that people care about. Jericho is either loved or hated by most and is a perfect guy to win it to bring back its credibity. He is someone who has accomplished everything but the rumble victory and can bring it back to relevance as something like HBK did when he won... if jericho doesnt win nobody else will accomplish this... sure punk probably could but he's got the title now and if he loses it at the rumble only to get another title shot the rumble is completely useless.


Agreed. The Royal Rumble isn't about putting lesser talent over. That's what MITB is for. It was a disgrace that ADR won the Rumble and then lost in the opening match at Mania.

Winning the Rumble is about headlining WrestleMania, and being in a premiere storyline during the road to WrestleMania.

The world championship is going to be so buried down the card this year there's no way anyone on Smackdown deserves to win the Rumble. If Sheamus or Barrett wins you're barely even go to know they won the event come WrestleMania time.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



MondayNightJericho said:


> Dont know how old Del Rio is but he won last year and nobody cared. At some point you need someone to win it that people care about. Jericho is either loved or hated by most and is a perfect guy to win it to bring back its credibity. He is someone who has accomplished everything but the rumble victory and can bring it back to relevance as something like HBK did when he won... if jericho doesnt win nobody else will accomplish this... sure punk probably could but he's got the title now and if he loses it at the rumble only to get another title shot the rumble is completely useless.


I already mentioned this earlier... Before ADR we had Edge, Cena, Orton, and Undertaker (of all people). It's been high profile superstars that we care about for the past several years and every win has irritated me simply because these superstars that have won were already huge draws in their own rights and already had multiple championship wins to their names. Same with Jericho. What is he (or even we as his fans) really gaining other than, "DERP I WON DUH ROYAL RUMBLE!!!"? It's pointless and the hype will crash and burn in no time flat.

It's more my irritation with folks believing everything is wrong in the wwe and the only way it can be fixed is if we throw Jericho at it. That kind of thinking renders the whole wwe just god awful boring and pointless to watch. I want some fresh blood.


GillbergReturns said:


> Agreed. The Royal Rumble isn't about putting lesser talent over. That's what MITB is for. It was a disgrace that ADR won the Rumble and then lost in the opening match at Mania.
> 
> Winning the Rumble is about headlining WrestleMania, and being in a premiere storyline during the road to WrestleMania.
> 
> The world championship is going to be so buried down the card this year there's no way anyone on Smackdown deserves to win the Rumble. If Sheamus or Barrett wins you're barely even go to know they won the event come WrestleMania time.


Protip: Only 55% of rumble winners have actually gone on to win at WM. Yeah, just barely more than half... The point of the rumble REALLY is to be unpredictable and start a feud that had no basis in the first place. It's how you mix things up and keep the show fresh. And explain to me how a top tier belt can be buried.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> I already mentioned this earlier... Before ADR we had Edge, Cena, Orton, and Undertaker (of all people). It's been high profile superstars that we care about for the past several years and every win has irritated me simply because these superstars that have won were already huge draws in their own rights and already had multiple championship wins to their names. Same with Jericho. What is he (or even we as his fans) really gaining other than, "DERP I WON DUH ROYAL RUMBLE!!!"? It's pointless and the hype will crash and burn in no time flat.
> 
> It's more my irritation with folks believing everything is wrong in the wwe and the only way it can be fixed is if we throw Jericho at it. That kind of thinking renders the whole wwe just god awful boring and pointless to watch. I want some fresh blood.
> 
> Protip: Only 55% of rumble winners have actually gone on to win at WM. Yeah, just barely more than half... The point of the rumble REALLY is to be unpredictable and start a feud that had no basis in the first place. It's how you mix things up and keep the show fresh. And explain to me how a top tier belt can be buried.


Winning is not the point. The point is being in one of the premiere storylines going into Mania and after Mania. The Smackdown championship just isn't going to matter at Mania.

Jericho is not the only one gaining something from winning the Rumble. Punk benefits from it too. It takes his championship at Mania with Punk and puts it in the drivers seat the day following the Rumble. That's what you're actually looking from the Rumble winner. You want to make the hot storyline. Sometimes it's there right away other times you have position it at the next PPV (Orton v Triple H, Rock v Austin 2).

You must not have watched last year's WM. The Smackdown championship will be so buried down the card it's not going to matter. Del Rio won the Rumble and MITB and he still isn't close to being over.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

PJ Awesome said:


> That's like saying...The only thing in an Undertaker video package is him losing at Mania...because...its..never..happened...


No, not really. I do think that was what Jericho wanted to show us with his vid. That he have accomplish all that and left for him is that rumble win, and then he have really accomplish everything that you can accomplish.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



GillbergReturns said:


> Winning is not the point. The point is being in one of the premiere storylines going into Mania and after Mania. The Smackdown championship just isn't going to matter at Mania.
> 
> Jericho is not the only one gaining something from winning the Rumble. Punk benefits from it too. It takes his championship at Mania with Punk and puts it in the drivers seat the day following the Rumble. That's what you're actually looking from the Rumble winner. You want to make the hot storyline. Sometimes it's there right away other times you have position it at the next PPV (Orton v Triple H, Rock v Austin 2).
> 
> You must not have watched last year's WM. The Smackdown championship will be so buried down the card it's not going to matter. Del Rio won the Rumble and MITB and he still isn't close to being over.


It still makes zero sense to me. Jericho does not need to win the rumble to start a feud with Punk or to even start a feud over the title. What you're saying anyway is counter intuitive... Basically the WHC has zero credibility... so let's give the rumble win to somebody that would obviously challenge for the WWE title. If the WHC lacks credibility then it stands to reason that having a Smackdown superstar win the rumble and kick up a feud over it would make the most sense.

And again, I don't really understand a title being buried (then again, that word gets thrown around for everything to the IWC). It might not be interesting to watch at the moment, but it's still the World Heavyweight Championship, and all it takes are the right people feuding over it to make it interesting again. That or unifying it with the WWE title. Either way.


----------



## eflat2130

As a few people have mentioned a title unification could definitely be in the works. think for a second. The supershows, trying to bring importance back to the IC belt, the first unified title holder coming back. It would make for much more exciting shows, especially Smackdowns. There would be better storylines, great number 1 contender matches, more chances for in ring interferances from multiple person feuds, main events that don't always include the champ. Not to mention the ability to add a new championship, maybe a cruiserweight, since there are several good cruiserweights now. Also what better way to push more talent than a relevant IC belt. Midcarders would have the U.S. title, Uppermid carders and new pushed talent could make the IC belt have some great story lines. Thats just my take on it.


----------



## cadburyjunkie

Sorry if someone else mentioned this, but it just hit me. Does anyone think "the end of the world as you know it" could be Jericho's way of going after the Streak? The more I think about it, the more a Jericho/Undertaker match makes sense.


----------



## greaz taker!

cadburyjunkie said:


> Sorry if someone else mentioned this, but it just hit me. Does anyone think "the end of the world as you know it" could be Jericho's way of going after the Streak? The more I think about it, the more a Jericho/Undertaker match makes sense.


Possibly, would be awesome


----------



## MondayNightJericho

no one even really knows if undertaker is coming back or not... jericho would have to call him out immediately on the raw after the rumble...

he could win it, come out on raw and keep challenging taker til he shows up, but taker cannot carry a feud on the mic... so i really hope triple h or someone just stumbles out at wrestlemania to the ring and says damnit undertaker if you are here come out, and he rises from the ring or something... he is just painful on the mic and triple h right now aint too much better...

but if jericho were to do that i could see punk getting screwed, then hhh turning heel on monday night and saying laurinaitis did a excellent job setting up that feud... but honestly right now who trusts WWE creative?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

MondayNightJericho said:


> no one even really knows if undertaker is coming back or not... jericho would have to call him out immediately on the raw after the rumble...
> 
> he could win it, come out on raw and keep challenging taker til he shows up, but taker cannot carry a feud on the mic... so i really hope triple h or someone just stumbles out at wrestlemania to the ring and says damnit undertaker if you are here come out, and he rises from the ring or something... he is just painful on the mic and triple h right now aint too much better...
> 
> but if jericho were to do that i could see punk getting screwed, then hhh turning heel on monday night and saying laurinaitis did a excellent job setting up that feud... but honestly right now who trusts WWE creative?


Taker have been/is one of the best on the mic. 

I also trust wwe creative more now then for a very very long time. It looks better then ever. This Rumble will be badass and the road to wrestlemania and Wrestlemania itself this year will be awsome. I hope they still go this strong after Mania.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

FredForeskinn said:


> Taker have been/is one of the best on the mic.
> 
> I also trust wwe creative more now then for a very very long time. It looks better then ever. This Rumble will be badass and the road to wrestlemania and Wrestlemania itself this year will be awsome. I hope they still go this strong after Mania.



My issues with taker were purely based on his last feud with HHH... every speech he called himself the deadman and it was forced and just awkward but triple h wasnt on his best either.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

MondayNightJericho said:


> My issues with taker were purely based on his last feud with HHH... every speech he called himself the deadman and it was forced and just awkward but triple h wasnt on his best either.


aha ok well I can agree with you there.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> It still makes zero sense to me. Jericho does not need to win the rumble to start a feud with Punk or to even start a feud over the title. What you're saying anyway is counter intuitive... Basically the WHC has zero credibility... so let's give the rumble win to somebody that would obviously challenge for the WWE title. If the WHC lacks credibility then it stands to reason that having a Smackdown superstar win the rumble and kick up a feud over it would make the most sense.
> 
> And again, I don't really understand a title being buried (then again, that word gets thrown around for everything to the IWC). It might not be interesting to watch at the moment, but it's still the World Heavyweight Championship, and all it takes are the right people feuding over it to make it interesting again. That or unifying it with the WWE title. Either way.


It's not in the cards. There is absolutely no way that the WHC title match will have a premiere spot on WrestleMania.

Rock Cena
The Streak
Punk v whoever
Celebrity match involving Shaq

It's the 5th most compelling storyline going into Mania, and that really isn't debateable. I'm not saying WHC is worthless it's just this year is will be given a low seeding and really the Rumble storyline is way too important to be given the opening match like last year. 

You're wasting the Rumble victory and your best opportunity to make a grand storyline on a feud that's not going to have a lasting impact.

I'm sick of hearing this guy doesn't need the win so give it to someone undeserving. Jericho wins the Rumble he confronts Punk on Monday and the feud gets off to the best start imaginable. If someone else wins you can barely start the feud til after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's not in the cards. There is absolutely no way that the WHC title match will have a premiere spot on WrestleMania.
> 
> Rock Cena
> The Streak
> Punk v whoever
> Celebrity match involving Shaq
> 
> It's the 5th most compelling storyline going into Mania, and that really isn't debateable. I'm not saying WHC is worthless it's just this year is will be given a low seeding and really the Rumble storyline is way too important to be given the opening match like last year.
> 
> You're wasting the Rumble victory and your best opportunity to make a grand storyline on a feud that's not going to have a lasting impact.
> 
> I'm sick of hearing this guy doesn't need the win so give it to someone undeserving. Jericho wins the Rumble he confronts Punk on Monday and the feud gets off to the best start imaginable. If someone else wins you can barely start the feud til after Elimination Chamber.


The fact that the potential feuds you listed are (in your opinion) more interesting than the WHC makes giving the rumble win to Jericho even _less_ counter intuitive. Four compelling storylines going in to Wrestlemania _without_ the rumble victory being included is fantastic! It means there is nothing to lose in making the rumble victory a WHC feud.

And again, if Punk/Jericho is going to happen... it doesn't need the royal rumble to back it up. It doesn't necessarily even need the wwe championship. This is - again, me ignoring the fact that Punk and Jericho have faced each other before (albeit not at WM) and I'm ignoring my opinion that I think Jericho would be much better suited to a non title oriented higher profile match than against Punk.

I love Jericho and I love Punk... but seeing Jericho win the rumble at 41 and go on an extended feud over the championship (on either brand) is just silly to me. It damns the entire Smackdown roster even farther and completely ignores the potential that the WHC has to create some good storylines and feuds. This is also... again, assuming the titles are NOT unified.

EDIT: Rereading my post just made me think of something I'd want to see more than Jericho vs Punk that I hadn't thought of... Jericho vs Daniel Bryan. Unfortunately it makes even less sense to me, but damn that would be great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MondayNightJericho said:


> My issues with taker were purely based on his last feud with HHH... every speech he called himself the deadman and it was forced and just awkward but triple h wasnt on his best either.


Both of them did just as poorly as the other tbh, and it had nothing to do with their mic skills, but more the repetitive material they had to do over and over and over again. HHH and Taker both had to make that bland stuff seem interesting, and that's why they were both "forced and awkward". Not to mention the build up as a whole to the match was incredibly disappointing until the last segment with HBK, and that's when Taker had some great lines and delivery on the stick, and HHH did good job and better than he had been doing prior to that for the feud. Oh, and FYI, HHH called Taker "deadman" during that feud more than Taker has been called it his entire career to that point. 

Taker is actually a great mic worker, I wouldn't say one of the best ever, but great and very underrated. As the deadman his mic work is limited, but if they let his deadman character be like in 1998, where he could cut promos that weren't all about souls and still be the phenom, then he could hang with Jericho on the mic and it would be a great feud if they could produce a good storyline off that mic work. I hope they do go with Taker/Jericho at Mania.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



NightmareInc. said:


> The fact that the potential feuds you listed are (in your opinion) more interesting than the WHC makes giving the rumble win to Jericho even _less_ counter intuitive. Four compelling storylines going in to Wrestlemania _without_ the rumble victory being included is fantastic! It means there is nothing to lose in making the rumble victory a WHC feud.
> 
> And again, if Punk/Jericho is going to happen... it doesn't need the royal rumble to back it up. It doesn't necessarily even need the wwe championship. This is - again, me ignoring the fact that Punk and Jericho have faced each other before (albeit not at WM) and I'm ignoring my opinion that I think Jericho would be much better suited to a non title oriented higher profile match than against Punk.
> 
> I love Jericho and I love Punk... but seeing Jericho win the rumble at 41 and go on an extended feud over the championship (on either brand) is just silly to me. It damns the entire Smackdown roster even farther and completely ignores the potential that the WHC has to create some good storylines and feuds. This is also... again, assuming the titles are NOT unified.
> 
> EDIT: Rereading my post just made me think of something I'd want to see more than Jericho vs Punk that I hadn't thought of... Jericho vs Daniel Bryan. Unfortunately it makes even less sense to me, but damn that would be great.


You know what you lose? You lose the prestige of the Rumble winner headlining WM. The goal of the Rumble is to sell a WrestleMania main event. Smackdown just doesn't have it. That's not permanent it's just this year it's not in the cards. SD is gotten the Rumble victory the past 2 years and both times the storyline failed at accomplishing anything.

I could care less if they've had previous matches with each other. How many times did Bret Hart face Shawn Michaels or Austin faced the Rock? They've never had a high profile match with each other. BTW Unless you're bringing in Austin or unlikely matches v Sheamus, Bryan, Barrett who hasn't Punk faced? 

Punk needs the best storyline possible right now to solidify his push. Jericho Punk is not going to accomplish anything if it's not booked right.


----------



## GillbergReturns

Would love to see Jericho v Taker at Mania, but based off the It Begins vignettes it just doesn't seem likely.

You look at those videos and looks like he's in a conspiracy with someone to topple Punk.


----------



## NightmareInc.

*Re: Y2J's Highlight Reel*



GillbergReturns said:


> You know what you lose? You lose the prestige of the Rumble winner headlining WM. The goal of the Rumble is to sell a WrestleMania main event. Smackdown just doesn't have it. That's not permanent it's just this year it's not in the cards. SD is gotten the Rumble victory the past 2 years and both times the storyline failed at accomplishing anything.
> 
> I could care less if they've had previous matches with each other. How many times did Bret Hart face Shawn Michaels or Austin faced the Rock? They've never had a high profile match with each other. BTW Unless you're bringing in Austin or unlikely matches v Sheamus, Bryan, Barrett who hasn't Punk faced?
> 
> Punk needs the best storyline possible right now to solidify his push. Jericho Punk is not going to accomplish anything if it's not booked right.


I think a rumble win for SD could put in the cards if it was played out right. Especially with somebody like Sheamus who's been getting huge pops as of late, but isn't so high profile it could be somewhat of a surprise for the crowd if he won. There's a few things they could do with Punk anyway, if you ask me. Jericho would be cool to see against him at WM, but it's not my ideal match. I think this feud going on with Ziggler could get really hot if they played it out correctly... Especially with Laurinatis as GM. A pipe dream is also Kofi winning a shot against Punk and turning heel. But like I said... major pipe dream there. They just really need to push some more people. Seeing Punk at the top of the mountain is cool, but there's not enough fresh blood out there for him.

Nonetheless, I think we've discussed enough without going in a great big circle. To each their own, I suppose. At least we can agree Jericho vs Taker would be an epic match.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

yeah you guys are right sorry i knew someone kept using deadman and i remember the whole build being amazingly disappointing, HHH was always a favorite back in the day and he does well as a heel... havent enjoyed his character much as a face but wwe does have some interesting things going for it right now i just hope they dont kill them too early


----------



## evoked21

*4-way match*

Taker vs Y2J vs CM Punk VS HHH

Streak and Title on the line.


----------



## Vic Capri

"End Of The World" = CM Punk's title reign at WM 28










- Vic


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Now im just speculating widely here. Many have not forgotten that girl in the promos. I was thinkin. Jericho said its going to be the end of the world as we know it at the royal rumble and that makes me think that if there´s really a her in all of this, she is going to show up at the rumble. With some saying its Stephanie, I was thinking Last guys Jericho and Trips. Stephanie screws her husband Trips so Jericho wins. As I said, Im just speculating widely here.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone thats saying "they've faced before" or anything like that, ya they faced before on raw and smackdown a few times but that was it, they was never in a feud really it was always just a thrown together match. And to anyone thats saying "he's too old to win the rumble it needs to be givin to a young guy to help make stars" do you not remember Austin winning it 2 different times even though he was a solidified main eventer? point is anyone should be able to win it no matter the age or card status, MITB is what they use to make new stars nowa days, putting the rumble win on an up and comer is really risky, just look at last year with Del Rio winnning.


----------



## Scott_HKR

Is it just me, or do some people think that they would have had CM Punk and Jericho cross by now if they were indeed going to do something?

It seems as if Jericho has his own agenda, and Punk is involved with Johnny Ace. As things stand, it would be a strange storyline move if they crossed now...


----------



## Straight Pride

UNDERTAKER IS THE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Scott_HKR said:


> Is it just me, or do some people think that they would have had CM Punk and Jericho cross by now if they were indeed going to do something?
> 
> It seems as if Jericho has his own agenda, and Punk is involved with Johnny Ace. As things stand, it would be a strange storyline move if they crossed now...


Yup, actually for me, any Punk-Jericho WM storyline chances took a major hit when they put the two of them in a Tag Team Match on the same team with Daniel Bryan a few weeks ago. Well, at least when he held his hand out to Punk and took the tag instead of ACTUALLY trolling and maybe pulling his hand away, leaving Punk for dead while he did his usual run-around-the-ring-and-go-backstage routine.


----------



## LBGetBack

Since when is the Rumble used to "make new stars"? For those saying an established guy like Jericho shouldn't win....huh? Have you people paid any attention to the Royal Rumble over the last 24 years? How many guys who weren't established stars have won it? A couple?

People make the same argument for why Jericho shouldn't win the title again because they could "make a new star" by giving them the title. Huh? Since when do you make stars by giving them these top things? You should already BE a star to win the rumble or title. See Jericho himself as an example....he was well established before he won the title.


----------



## ceeder

Good performance tonight, albeit not an extended sample size that a full one-on-one match would provide.


----------



## Rated R™

Jericho should of won, he shouldn't have won but it sure shouldn't have been Sheamus, FUCK!


----------



## phluux

They totally screwed up his return. The promos had a dark and twisted edge that meant absolutely nothing for the character that he returned as. He hasn't done anything at all since he returned, you'd think the Rumble is where he would've made a big splash. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## wwffans123

after tonight,Y2J is 100% going one on one with The Undertaker

CM Punk vs The Sheamus WWE Championship that will be great lol


----------



## Stone Hot

we better be getting Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## starship.paint

Jericho not winning is a letdown and a huge blow to his momentum. The wind has been taken out of his sails.

Jericho, talented as he is, will have *a lot* to do on Raw.


----------



## Brye

wwffans123 said:


> after tonight,Y2J is 100% going one on one with The Undertaker
> 
> CM Punk vs The Sheamus WWE Championship that will be great lol


Can't tell if sarcastic or not but Punk/Sheamus would be good.


----------



## Scandall

Agreed. 100% Jericho v Taker. 

If they want it to be on the same scale as HBK v Taker, they need to start building it up from tomorrow on RAW. They can't afford to waste any more time with this not talking business.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

Worst Rumble ending ever!!!! God Hate Sheamus


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Punk/Sheamus should not happen. What a piece of shit that would be. I have no problem with Sheamus winning, but keep him over at the SD title scene where nobody gives a damn. Punk/Jericho or Punk/HHH should still happen.

I just have no idea what the hell they're doing with Jericho. They're messing his return up big time.


----------



## Edgeowns

I believe they pushed Sheamus to win to start a feud with Bryan. Punk vs Jericho doesn't need to start by him winning rumble. Tomorrow on Raw we will see Jericho with a promo !


----------



## Stone Hot

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk/Sheamus should not happen. What a piece of shit that would be. I have no problem with Sheamus winning, but keep him over at the SD title scene where nobody gives a damn. Punk/Jericho or Punk/HHH should still happen.
> 
> I just have no idea what the hell they're doing with Jericho. They're messing his return up big time.


Undertaker vs Jericho thats what they better be going with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Brye said:


> Can't tell if sarcastic or not but *Punk/Sheamus would be good.*


Fucking dream match for me, but I would rather see Sheamus going for the title atm, that dream feud can wait tbh. I still want Punk to take on a heel HHH.

I think that Jericho is gonna wanna send himself off, that little promo he did on RAW was probably highlighting his career/life in the WWE. "the end of the world as we know it" is probably equaling Jericho's last run, and wanting to leave with a bang AKA trying to end the streak. Just my thoughts.


----------



## starship.paint

Punk/Sheamus face v face at Mania? Very, very unlikely.


----------



## charmed1

Let's here all about that big Jericho rumble win you've been bragging about since his return....oh wait..


----------



## Peapod

I have a feeling they may be going with Taker/Jericho after all.


----------



## Nut Tree

I think it will be Jericho vs. Punk still. We have to be patient with what they have to come up with.


----------



## charmed1

Nut Tree said:


> I think it will be Jericho vs. Punk still. We have to be patient with what they have to come up with.


Now where have I heard that before. Hmmmm...

"Be patient the Miz is headlining Wrestlemania. They have great plans for him. he's staying on top."

"be patient Punk coming back immediately after leaving was a great idea this is really going somewhere..."

"be patient this trips feud won't hurt Punk at all.."

"be patient Jericho is going to win the rumble"


----------



## Hajduk1911

so what was the end of the world talk? 

Jericho should have won, very suspenseful end to the rumble though!


----------



## BigPawr

I give no fucks about Sheamus at Wrestlemania, maybe thats what he means about the end of the world


----------



## Rated R™

BigPawr said:


> I give no fucks about Sheamus at Wrestlemania, maybe thats what he means about the end of the world


True.


----------



## Rock316AE

We already got two strong contenders for the worst storyline of the year with Jericho's return and Cena/Kane. Jericho came back to a superstar reaction, then started to act like a clown for weeks and destroyed his star power, Then finally he talks, promise something big like a Rumble win and lost clean like nothing happened. Horrendous booking and I don't know who got this idea for the stupid Jericho character, if it's him? good luck in the long recovery, and if someone backstage wanted to sabotage his return, he did a perfect job.


----------



## GillbergReturns

If the kayfaybe plan was Jericho v Taker he eliminates himself at the Rumble.

I still think it's Punk v Jericho.


----------



## HHHbkDX

GillbergReturns said:


> If the kayfaybe plan was Jericho v Taker he eliminates himself at the Rumble.
> 
> I still think it's Punk v Jericho.



It would absolutely suck if Punk dropped the title at EC to Cena and Cena/Rock was for the title, while Punk/Jericho was non-title.

Knowing Creative though, that's precisely what's going to happen fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## naitchnatureboy

Y2J is trolling, he wants the type of reaction hes getting in here. the story will be revealed wait for it, no patience with the IWC at all!


----------



## Roler42

naitchnatureboy said:


> no patience with the IWC at all!


At this point it's their problem, they don't like rushed storylines but they won't hesitate to berate a slow build because "it's taking too long"

people like me? just gonna sit back and enjoy this delicious expensive dessert called the road to wrestlemania


----------



## Huehuehue

Jeritrolled, hes gnna b the ultimate heel. Because he hyped everyone about this end of the world shit n nothings happening.
FANS GON B MAD


----------



## Trumpet Thief

Rock316AE said:


> We already got two strong contenders for the worst storyline of the year with Jericho's return and Cena/Kane. Jericho came back to a superstar reaction, then started to act like a clown for weeks and destroyed his star power, Then finally he talks, promise something big like a Rumble win and lost clean like nothing happened. Horrendous booking and I don't know who got this idea for the stupid Jericho character, if it's him? good luck in the long recovery, and if someone backstage wanted to sabotage his return, he did a perfect job.


I'm almost positive that the original plan was for Jericho to go over.

He returned with a superstar reaction, and went down an unorthodox pathway. Shiny jacket, crying, laughing, high-fiving the audiences, and he built it all up to one line: "The end of the world", which he said would be at the Royal Rumble.

The fact is, if he won, that would have been it. He would have started his 'end of the world' storyline. Everything he did prior was just build up, and in the long run, would have meant something with a victory.

Instead, all of the 'It begins' promos and all of his strange acting, which were a literal build up to the Royal Rumble (his words), ended up getting Brogue Kicked into nowhere. Knowing Vince, he had to fuck up everything yet again. The storyline has been shat on, and it will go nowhere now, but I do believe it had potential, and would have immensely succeeded had Jericho won.


----------



## Tronnik

It would be hysterical if Jericho just came out every week and said next week would be the end of the world as we knew it with that troll face. #heat


----------



## MondayNightJericho

i dont understand... i really dont... not only does jericho not interfere in someone's match but yeah he loses cleanly? what changed ,night for the end of the world as we know it? i dont see any way creative saves themselves here to be honest


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Fuck this Jericho storyline. They've ruined him. Gotta be Jericho vs Taker at Mania now.


----------



## sesshomaru

Looks like we have another anonymous GM storyline. I guess all Jericho was doing was hyping the Rumble....


----------



## 2Xx

Haha.

Chris Jericho @IAmJericho
Stop whining.....


----------



## sesshomaru

*Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I think this warrants its own thread based on what happened last night.

Jericho came back to an explosive arena because of his legacy and the amazing promo videos. Then, he trolls. Okay, that's fine, this will hopefully lead to a big payoff. End of The World at the Rumble? Sounds cool, maybe I'll pay to see it.


Nothing happens. No Jericho winning the Rumble, no Jericho/Taker, no Jericho trolling (like eliminating himself), just.....normal jobbin Jericho.

WWE have booked themselves into a corner. Now all they'll likely do is rush a Jericho/Taker feud, which is an *awful idea.*. Although HHH/Taker had a great match last year, the feud started too late, started for no real reason, and HBK had to save the feud. People only remember it fondly because of HBK and the good match, but the FEUD SUCKED! Since they didn't link "End of the World" to Taker at the Rumble, they borked the whole storyline. It's like ripping pages out of a book and hoping it still makes sense.

All we have is a Jericho who isn't meeting up to his promises of "end of the world" and the promo videos. Sure, some of you will say _"he's such a good troll, hyping us up just to disappoint us"_ but THAT'S NOT GOOD TV! People expect to be entertained, and WWE is purposely (?) trolling us, which results in NO ENTERTAINMENT!

Furthermore, why is Jericho trying so hard to make us hate him if he's facing *the fucking Undetaker?* Jericho left as a heel, and isn't HBK or HHH. All he needs to do is insult Taker's hat and the arena will boo his ass.


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

After Big Show came out at number 30, I lit a match and set my TV on fire. When Jericho lost, I pissed on my TV to put out the flames, and then lit another match and set it on fire again.


----------



## sesshomaru

2Xx said:


> Haha.
> 
> Chris Jericho @IAmJericho
> Stop whining.....


He should be depressed more then anyone. The booking at the Rumble basically killed his mystic around his return. By this point most will have forgotten about the 2/1/1 videos and the "end of the world" promo.

If they wanted Jericho to meet his words, then he should have eliminated himself (don't address Taker yet), which would make people go "wtf". If Jericho's back for Taker, then he shouldn't care about the WWE title.

They could have easily finished with Sheamus/Orton. Orton's more credible then Jericho, anyway.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Lol.

However, that's not exactly what I mean. I'm not raging cause Jericho lost the Rumble. I'm *fucking pissed that the WWE didn't do anything with Jericho to promote his storyline.* He didn't address Taker, or eliminate himself to state that he doesn't care about the WWE title. He didn't even troll. The promo videos and "end of the world" obviously either relate to Punk or Taker, and Jericho did *nothing* to promote anything. All that happened was he failed at his words, which is retarded considering he was still rolling on the hype from his return.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?

Why did vince mcmahon had a feud with God ?

Why was the point of anonymous raw gm storyline ?

Why did a Midget won a battle royal ?

Cause WWE writers don't really care about explaining the *Why ?*

Least to say it's a comedy show where funny shit happen.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

The point of those videos was to create controversy. In today's day and age, WWE has to use cheap tactics to screw with fans in order to stay unpredictable. I always get the idea that they try too hard and set the bar way too high causing for the hype to override the climax. That always produces a disappointment.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



deadmanwatching said:


> Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?
> 
> Why did vince mcmahon had a feud with God ?
> 
> Why was the point of anonymous raw gm storyline ?
> 
> Why did a Midget won a battle royal ?
> 
> Cause WWE writers don't really care about explaining the *Why ?*
> 
> Least to say it's a comedy show where funny shit happen.


Vince's feud with God was awesome. Plus it promoted Vince/HBK.
Anon GM is the same issue that's plaguing Jericho.
People like pandas and midgets


However, this wasn't funny. It's like the hype for Lesner/Goldberg. Remember that match?


----------



## 2Xx

sesshomaru said:


> He should be depressed more then anyone. The booking at the Rumble basically killed his mystic around his return. By this point most will have forgotten about the 2/1/1 videos and the "end of the world" promo.
> 
> If they wanted Jericho to meet his words, then he should have eliminated himself (don't address Taker yet), which would make people go "wtf". If Jericho's back for Taker, then he shouldn't care about the WWE title.
> 
> They could have easily finished with Sheamus/Orton. Orton's more credible then Jericho, anyway.


I'm a huge Jericho fan too, but they have not killed his momentum. Not yet. They can still easily reveal a connection to the videos. That's why they have Raw. Whether or not they'll actually do that, who knows? Jericho didn't need to win the Rumble. He can still feud with Punk for the title or Taker for the streak and it'll be one of the big 3 matches at the biggest PPV of the year,

He's still going to have a huge role at Wrestlemania. WWE will build the hell out of whatever match he'll take part in with video packages. If they actually tie in some connection to his vignettes, that's just an added bonus in my opinion. I'd have preferred he won the Rumble too, but just because he didn't doesn't mean all of his big storyline possibilities instantly vanished.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I have a feeling they have not yet explained everything about his "End of the World" stuff. Lets tune in tomorrow.


----------



## Lastier

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

To trollololololol everyone


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Lastier said:


> To trollololololol everyone


Yeah, well, people will start tuning out if he keeps doing that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

i predict his Monday Night Raw appearance will be much of the same of what we've gotten for the last 4 weeks


----------



## sesshomaru

2Xx said:


> I'm a huge Jericho fan too, but they have not killed his momentum. Not yet. They can still easily reveal a connection to the videos. That's why they have Raw. Whether or not they'll actually do that, who knows? Jericho didn't need to win the Rumble. He can still feud with Punk for the title or Taker for the streak and it'll be one of the big 3 matches at the biggest PPV of the year,
> 
> He's still going to have a huge role at Wrestlemania. WWE will build the hell out of whatever match he'll take part in with video packages. If they actually tie in some connection to his vignettes, that's just an added bonus in my opinion. I'd have preferred he won the Rumble too, but just because he didn't doesn't mean all of his big storyline possibilities instantly vanished.


He didn't *need* to win the Rumble. My post said "eliminate himself". We all know he's either gunning after Punk or Taker. However, he should have done *something* rather then just job and go to the back. Can you say "anti-climax"? Sure, he can randomly call out Taker/Punk on an episode of RAW, but they will have a hard time keeping casuals interested now that they diffused his 2/1/1 return.


Also Jericho has no damn credibility. No casual would believe that he can beat Taker. He couldn't even beat Sheamus.


----------



## Banjo

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Sheamus

That would be a nice matchup and they can build off the Rumble


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I'm hoping not. Since they already fucked up the 2/1/1, I hope they'll just recoup their losses and have Jericho cut a promo about what "end of the world" means and who he's targeting.


----------



## sesshomaru

Banjo said:


> *World Heavyweight Championship*
> Chris Jericho (c) vs. Sheamus
> 
> That would be a nice matchup and they can build off the Rumble


Where does that leave Punk/Orton/Bryan? ._.'


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

The booking doesn't make much sense with tonight's result. You think they would preserve some of the hype...but I guess that's not in the picture for Y2J.

Comes off weak, and I'm curious as to how they'll build him back up.


----------



## Roler42

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I didn't know the build up was over after the rumble

wasn't this supposed to be... THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA?????


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



BOSS said:


> The booking doesn't make much sense with tonight's result. You think they would preserve some of the hype...but I guess that's not in the picture for Y2J.
> 
> Comes off weak, and I'm curious as to how they'll build him back up.


Exacly. He came back on fire, and all that TV time he's gotten since then only made him look worse to the fans. Now the buildup to the Rumble was diffused, and he might as well have done a surprise return at the Rumble. 

All that TV time he's gotten is a waste. Even if he establishes a feud with Taker or Punk, those TV promos and silent promos essentially lead to nothing. I know it's WWE trying to be unpredictable again, but sometimes predictability is a good thing. Like the payoff from those 2/1/1 ads?


Man I wish Lesner returned. They wouldn't have fucked him up like this. He would still have been on fire.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Roler42 said:


> I didn't know the build up was over after the rumble
> 
> wasn't this supposed to be... THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA?????


i think everyones just miffed that some sort of "end" was promised at the rumble last week on raw...only to see nothing of not happened.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> i think everyones just miffed that some sort of "end" was promised at the rumble last week on raw...only to see nothing of not happened.


Jercho was hyping the Rumble. Not Wrestlemania. Since nothing happened (at all) then WWE esstinally blew off the HUGE POTENTIAL from those 2/1/1 videos. What a waste of time.


----------



## BTEILNLAE

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

maybe the "end of the world" is all about him retiring at mania...i don't mind him losing the rumble match because it opens two possible feud/match at mania either with punk or taker (or someone else)...the rumble is the start of the road to the wrestlemania, so let's just sit back and relax and let it unfold by itself...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

i think you quoted the wrong post...


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Should of had Jericho smile and eliminate himself.


----------



## The Enforcer

If I'm not mistaken, didn't Jericho say that AFTER the Rumble it would be the end of the world as we know it? If so, I would fully expect that to mean AFTER the Rumble, as in starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Dice Darwin

One of the greatest jobbers of all-time, doing what he does best. Not surprising, really.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I mean when it says ''she says i can come back now'' we damn well better find out who ''she'' is since the gm of raw is a male...

I was expecting much more, the rumble was the typical WWE bare minimum to get by pay per view. Nothing special, no real effort in storytelling or building anything. Just another pay per view thanks for the money now lets forget all about it and start over tomorrow.


----------



## Godfather-

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

WWE think that if he makes runner up _from the number 29 spot_, then he'll still look strong. Silly WWE.


----------



## evoked21

I thought it wasn't all bad that Jericho lost the Royal Rumble.

The reason that because he'll still go into WM no matter if he wins or not.

And now the talking point is even greater, than if he were to win. 

Great job.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

What does losing clean in the royal rumble like any other person have to do with ending the world as we know it?

if anything it was exactly what was to be expected and boring. Better be some good Jericho storyline coming up or this is all a stupid mess. Those videos have nothing to do with what he's done the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Shifte

We were all expecting Jericho to win. It was so cool and quite the twist; what an elaborate way to put Sheamus over.


----------



## kersed

I'm starting to think his goal is to piss off every last wrestling fan he has so that it won't be hard to leave.

Probably not true, but damn... I just don't get this.


----------



## evoked21

Schrute_Farms said:


> What does losing clean in the royal rumble like any other person have to do with ending the world as we know it?
> 
> if anything it was exactly what was to be expected and boring. Better be some good Jericho storyline coming up or this is all a stupid mess. Those videos have nothing to do with what he's done the past 3 weeks.


I'd like to see how he explain his end of the world plan failed at RR, but not over at all as he use it to build up to WM.


----------



## kersed

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Did anyone else hear Jericho yell "GET OUT OF OUR RING" to Sheamus? I swear he said "our ring", I wonder if that is some sort of foreshadowing statement connected to those videos.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

So what happened at the rumble? Didn't get to watch it.


----------



## Camille Léone

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



sesshomaru said:


> Lol.
> 
> However, that's not exactly what I mean. I'm not raging cause Jericho lost the Rumble. I'm *fucking pissed that the WWE didn't do anything with Jericho to promote his storyline.* He didn't address Taker, or eliminate himself to state that he doesn't care about the WWE title. He didn't even troll. The promo videos and "end of the world" obviously either relate to Punk or Taker, and Jericho did *nothing* to promote anything. All that happened was he failed at his words, which is retarded considering he was still rolling on the hype from his return.


Agree with the bolded.
They pretty much ruined this angle. Tonight was put up or shut up time. He got eliminated and NOTHING happened. NOTHING. The Royal Rumble ended so anti-climatically.


----------



## kersed

METALLICA_RULES said:


> So what happened at the rumble? Didn't get to watch it.


Lucky you.


----------



## Ekaf

Just an hour ago Jericho told everyone to stop whining on Twitter. Just wait till RAW, I'm sure everything will make more sense by then. But yes, I was also hoping Jericho would have won the Rumble..


----------



## nathanw89

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

sesshomaru said:


> Where does that leave Punk/someone else that matters/Bryan? ._.'


fixed


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

The Enforcer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, didn't Jericho say that AFTER the Rumble it would be the end of the world as we know it?


Nope. Definitely AT the royal rumble.

http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/163786485118681088


----------



## Wagg

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*


----------



## Setsu00

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I'm in the same exact boat. 

I was really looking forward to Jericho somewhat "revealing" what exactly the end of the world was....and all that came of it was him acting like a normal wrestler entering the rumble and getting eliminated...whaaaa??? : /

Just makes no sense...shame cause I was very interested in it..I don't know how they'll save the storyline, I'll just watch Raw and hope for the best.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The end of the world doesn't really feel like it's any different than the non-end of the world. *


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

The least that could have happened was the lights going out or the ppv ending in a cliffhanger or something.


----------



## ArmyMirage

kersed said:


> I'm starting to think his goal is to piss off every last wrestling fan he has so that it won't be hard to leave.
> 
> Probably not true, but damn... I just don't get this.


I can't post links but this should be fairly obvious its from youtube.


/watch?v=8jbdAHZVnyA

skip to the 5 min mark if you just want to hear the retirement quote.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

It's gotten to the point now where I just don't care about this Jericho story anymore. Three months of buildup and still nothing worthwhile has happened. Last night I was expecting... something... and all we got was Jericho being in the rumble and getting eliminated.

The first week it was funny but now he's been back almost a month and it's just annoying. It's gotten to the point where I really really am pissed off by him... but not in a want to see him lose and get beaten up sort of way... just in a I wish he'd fuck off and stop being so frustrating way.


----------



## Amsterdam

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Camille Léone said:


> Agree with the bolded.
> They pretty much ruined this angle. Tonight was put up or shut up time.


You're off by about 24 hours.

Since he didn't win the Rumble, TONIGHT on Raw is put up or shut up time. Tonight on Raw, the WWE Universe needs to find out what's going on. What the point behind his return was. Who "she" is. What the end of the world as we know it is. No more trolling the audience. No more keeping quiet. No more. It's over. The Road to WrestleMania began last night at the Royal Rumble, and this brief number of weeks leading up to the Chamber is the only chance WWE has of filling in the blanks from the angles they've worked on. If we don't find out what's going on, we'll stop caring.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

agreed , i was disappointed 

even if Jericho didn't win the rumble , i was expecting him to execute something or pull off a swerve , but nothing happened

they just had jericho job to the great white bland


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

*I think Jericho is just doing what Jericho has done since he's came back and that's troll everyone. The whole, "End of the World' thing was just a massive troll by Jericho. He'll hype something else now and it'll not come true, people will be pissed and Jericho will troll on.*


----------



## SUPER HANS

I'm slightly worried WWE are going to do a trademark swerve, and forget the promos ever existed


----------



## Arya Dark

*I think that's what Jericho is doing, ashes. He's just fucking with people right now. The whole, "end of the world" thing seems to be a giant troll attempt by Jericho. And it worked. He'll probably start a new troll string tomorrow night and people will buy into it again.*


----------



## starship.paint

Jericho tweets: "Stop whining....."


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Ahh, pleased that some people are thinking along the same lines as me, it seems like WWE are trying to make us forget about the return promos. Last night, when he was eliminated, I at least thought "ok something will kick off here, maybe a cool promo" but nothing, hopefully raw will calm my nerves.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

SSHHush.. We are supposed to forget about those promo videos by now.



LadyCroft said:


> *I think Jericho is just doing what Jericho has done since he's came back and that's troll everyone. The whole, "End of the World' thing was just a massive troll by Jericho. He'll hype something else now and it'll not come true, people will be pissed and Jericho will troll on.*


Im sorry but that doesnt achieve anything. If anything, It would make Jericho look like an idiot and nobody would take him seriously after a few months. If thats his new character.. then I guess he should have thought better.


----------



## Apollosol

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I just have one thing to say:

THANK GOD I Held back buying this piece of crap PPV. I was about to pay over $50 for only about an hour and a half of action because I had missed the rest. Jericho's storyline was screwed over and there went all my hype. Raw better deliver. I can't take more of this.


----------



## Camille Léone

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

It makes sense. People always predicted the world ending and it never came true. Maybe Jericho is just mocking them.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

I liked Jericho slightly more when he called us hypocrites and parasites.


----------



## natedogg88

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Yo bro, just because Jericho won the Rumble, doesn't mean it's for no good!
He can still win Elimination Chamber, and set the stage on fire against CM Punk for Wrestlemania!

You don't need a feud between these guys for the main event. Sure, it would be nice, but you don't really NEED it.


----------



## Eye on the Sky

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Why does any wrestler claim he's going to win the Rumble, yet subsequently fails? It happens every damn time, several superstars claim that they'll win the match, some having a couple of weeks of their action dedicated to cutting promos putting across their messages, yet only one of them gets the win. Should only the eventual winner of the Rumble be able to cutting promos about winning the Rumble, so the others wouldn't be seen as wasting their time? Would that be predictable enough for you people, or would you oscillate back to the position that swerves should be employed in all matches?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Jericho said the end of the world as you know it at sunday at royal rumble and *IT DID HAPPEN!*


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

The reason that Jericho got those return videos is simple. When he returns to the WWE he can do it under his own terms and probably asked for a bunch of vignettes hyping his return much like he had the last 2 times. However between him and the WWE they realised if they make them cyber related like the others then everyone will know straight away but if they make them a little more gothic like the Undertaker would have, then it will throw people off.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

The rubmle was awful until Sheamus won!!


----------



## NightmareInc.

LBGetBack said:


> Since when is the Rumble used to "make new stars"? For those saying an established guy like Jericho shouldn't win....huh? Have you people paid any attention to the Royal Rumble over the last 24 years? How many guys who weren't established stars have won it? A couple?
> 
> People make the same argument for why Jericho shouldn't win the title again because they could "make a new star" by giving them the title. Huh? Since when do you make stars by giving them these top things? You should already BE a star to win the rumble or title. See Jericho himself as an example....he was well established before he won the title.


The point isn't that every rumble should be used to put some youngster over... The rumble should totally put SOMEBODY over though and I personally think it's more interesting when it's somebody young. The past several years we've seen people that did NOT need to win the rumble... well... win the rumble. Save ADR, that is, but that ended badly and I refuse to count it. 

Besides... Sheamus > ADR... Any day of the week.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

ArmyMirage said:


> I can't post links but this should be fairly obvious its from youtube.
> 
> 
> /watch?v=8jbdAHZVnyA
> 
> skip to the 5 min mark if you just want to hear the retirement quote.


That really explained it all, so thank you  now I know what to expect from all this-


----------



## roberta

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

That's a GOOD question dude, I think his return is just lame and boring, I don't think I'll watch what he's doing anymore, it's just has no sense.


----------



## Xyron

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Why did Jericho get those videos? Because he does freaky gimmicky shit like that... He did get the millenium clock aswell you know... Imo they are doing something good with Jericho, just people whine they don't do character development or that WWE does everything too quickly... Now you whine that they don't give you all the answers at once... Make up your minds!


----------



## Rua

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

People just aren't used to a slow build storyline anymore.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Anyone with an ounce of sense knew Jericho wasn't winning the Rumble. The RTWM begins after the Rumble, so shut up and wait to see what develops tonight. 
P.S quit complaining about things not making sense. Its fucking wrestling...irish whips don't make sense.


----------



## DoubleAwesome

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Nitromalta said:


> The rubmle was awful until Sheamus won!!


That was the Worst Part of the Worst Rumble in history..Yes Worse than 2008 when Cena won


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



jonoaries said:


> Anyone with an ounce of sense knew Jericho wasn't winning the Rumble. The RTWM begins after the Rumble, so shut up and wait to see what develops tonight.
> P.S quit complaining about things not making sense. Its fucking wrestling...*irish whips don't make sense.*


I know right!? I mean seriously.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

being in the last 2 in the rumble is quite good, no?


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

So more trolling? But if so he should have done more trolling in the match if that was the case. 

It was a good face off that really didn't lead to anything. So what was the point? 

Hmm this looks like it will lead no where.


----------



## The JD

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*

Could "SHE" be Kharma? 

A lot of people said that the promo videos looked in Kharma's style and they could play the angle of Jericho being under Kharma's control?


----------



## Marv95

You people keep going about on how he's trolling like it's a good thing. Since when do people LIKE to be trolled? Crap like this is going to cost them sooner than later. You just don't hype up something like the "end of the world" and don't deliver on it or make it underwhelming. And they wonder why buyrates and ratings are low.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Marv95 said:


> You people keep going about on how he's trolling like it's a good thing. Since when do people LIKE to be trolled? Crap like this is going to cost them sooner than later. You just don't hype up something like the "end of the world" and don't deliver on it or make it underwhelming. And they wonder why buyrates and ratings are low.


I liked it at first, but now Im 100& that there is nothing to "the end of the world as we know it" or the promo vids. There is nothing else then just trolling. I dont like it, its just a waste of space for something better.


----------



## Rua

Man, no-one is used to slow build storylines anymore, of course it's going somewhere. Whatever you think of his drawing ability & all the rest Chris Jericho himself would not have made the decision to come back otherwise. He didn't need to.

It's going somewhere. Most likely tonight.

You might not like where it goes, but it is going somewhere.


----------



## icecreamsandstuff

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think Jericho is just doing what Jericho has done since he's came back and that's troll everyone. The whole, "End of the World' thing was just a massive troll by Jericho. He'll hype something else now and it'll not come true, people will be pissed and Jericho will troll on.*


That's arguably the worst booking I've ever read.

Do you work for the WWE?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

So far and at the moment, Jericho has been blah.


----------



## ice_edge

What if it doesn't lead to anything more than Y2J remaining face? 

Wouldn't that kinda ruin peoples plans of Y2J vs Punk and Y2J vs Taker?

Those dream matches would fly out of the window and would be replaced with someone like Y2J vs Miz.


----------



## Stone Hot

i hope this means Jericho vs Taker


----------



## ice_edge

Jericho won't face Taker unless he's heel. it wouldn't make for a good storyline.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*So what are WWE plans for ..*

Jericho fans who just bought the PPV because they felt that Jericho would at least do something concerning the end of the world besides the probability of winning the rumble/


----------



## charmed1

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

There tough luck. They have been gullible enough to buy into the whole "trolling" bs they deserve to be let down. Not just last not but continuously after all they like being trolled right? Let them enjoy it...in spades.


----------



## Klee

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

I don't understand the thread!


----------



## Izual_Rebirth

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Rua said:


> People just aren't used to a slow build storyline anymore.


But that's in part down to the fact there's pretty much f*** all else on the show to get excited about. A slow build is fine as long as you've got other decent feuds and stories going on as well so you don't feel disappointed as f*** when nothing actually happens for the 4th time in the last month.

TBH that makes me think... WWE hasn't exactly been pushing Jericho... THAT hard. I mean over the last few weeks he's done a few small promos.I don't think it's WWEs fault Jericho has been hyped so much. The IWC did that themselves.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

another 'yeah yeah yeah' segment in the middle of the ring. I bet jericho fans would enjoy it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

*Contact WWE and ask for a refund. I'm sure they'll give you one if you come up with a convincing argument for being underwhelmed.

Maybe it was just me but I took it as something would happen on the Raw after the Rumble judging by his promo.*


----------



## ellthom

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

Welcome to the troll era, be warned things are not what they seem xD


----------



## westie420uk

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*

I think all will be revealed on RAW.


----------



## dante1st

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



Pacmanboi said:


> The least that could have happened was the lights going out or the ppv ending in a cliffhanger or something.


Please fix the wording in your sig. It's driving me nuts. Don't you mean some*ONE*.


----------



## MVT

.


----------



## Rua

MVT said:


> Yes...just like they must still be "slow building" the bigger picture for Nexus and the anonymous Raw GM. I don't think you realize that in this modern WWE things aren't slow built anymore. The writers expect you to just brush off and forget things that they never took the time to fully develop or give a proper conclusion to. The same thing is going to happen with this Jericho stuff and he will probably end up in some glorified mid-card fued with Christian by Wrestlemania.


Well of course I realise that, don't be silly. I just think until tonight's episode is done we don't know if they're going to pull something like that or dump the storyline, or even if like "the bigger picture" it turns out to be all hype no substance.

At this stage I don't see any logical reason for Jericho to return to WWE without their being something to it storyline wise. So I'm putting my faith in that. If after tonight nothing happens then yes, they've been at it or missed the ball or something.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

evoked21 said:


> I'd like to see how he explain his end of the world plan failed at RR, but not over at all as he use it to build up to WM.


dear god i hope we dont have to go another NINE FUCKING WEEKS to find out what this "end of the world" shit is about.


----------



## bboy

Jericho failed, just retire already


----------



## Bullydully

*Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/248889-road-dogg-to-appear-at-fcw-y2j-reacts-to-angry-fans



> In response to fans Tweeting disappointment over the fact that Jericho did not win the Rumble match, or that he did not follow through on the "end of the world" line from Raw, Jericho posted the following on Twitter: "Stop Whining."


I do understand the frustration from the people that ordered the PPV because of what Jericho said on Raw and the lack of anything major happening with Jericho at the PPV even though WWE made it look as if something big was definitely going to happen. However judging from Jerichos tweet I do feel the return angle has yet to reach a climax, and something big will go down in the coming weeks on Raw.


----------



## Smash

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

Yeah, the bigger picture is right around the corner guys!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

im glad he didn't win.

that would have made it the worst and most predictable rumble ever.

At least 2011 was unpredictable.


----------



## kersed

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



Bullydully said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/248889-road-dogg-to-appear-at-fcw-y2j-reacts-to-angry-fans
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand the frustration from the people that ordered the PPV because of what Jericho said on Raw and the lack of anything major happening with Jericho at the PPV even though WWE made it look as if something big was definitely going to happen. However judging from Jerichos tweet I do feel the return angle has yet to reach a climax, and something big will go down in the coming weeks on Raw.


Tell me about it. I'm still thinking of demanding a refund for that horrible shit.


----------



## stonefort

I fell for Jericho's "end of the world" troll-hype. I honestly thought something would happen. The last 5-10 minutes of the RR I kept waiting for the big reveal -- which of course never came. I was waiting for lights to go dark or someone/thing to pop out from under the ring. Something. Anything.

The other Jericho troll efforts didn't work on me since I saw what he was doing. But I didn't think they would let him troll a PPV like that.

So, yeah, he got me. And I guess that's a good way to generate heel heat.

But I think WWE is playing with fire and the Jericho trolling is a big reason so many people thought the RR was disappointing. Jericho built it up that something amazing would happen. When nothing happened yes it made Jericho seem like a dick and a troll, which is the point of the Jeritroll schtick, but it also made all of WWE seem like a troll.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



Smashisleet said:


> Yeah, the bigger picture is right around the corner guys!


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

Hahaha people upset cause Y2J didn't win. Let Sheamus have his moment damn...


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

I'd be pissed if I'd paid for it based on that angle. And I bet a lot of people paid for it based on Jericho alone.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



Smashisleet said:


> Yeah, the bigger picture is right around the corner guys!


*three weeks from now*

STAY PATIENT, GUYS!! IT'S COMING, HAVE FAITH!


----------



## rockymark94

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

Jericho just doesn't like his stongest supporters which are the internet fans.


----------



## buffalochipster

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

I read something about this last night, what if the videos, the "she", what if it's Jericho trolling the IWC. There is no "endo of the world", just Jericho laughing at everybody, knowing we would work hard to find answers that wernt there.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

Jericho's sole existance is to troll wrestling fans he legit hates while Vince pays him seven figures to do it. If he could make wwe money playing music that's what he'd be doing right now.


----------



## Azuran

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

LOL. You gotta love how everyone is saying this was the worst rumble ever just because Jericho didn't win. I'm actually glad Sheamus won. Hopefully Sheamus starts having real feuds again. He's been aimless for the past few months. As for Jericho, he's my favorite, but he didn't need the win.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

With the exception of veterans who deserved at least one title run, Jericho is at the point of his career where, with all the accomplishments he's had, he really doesn't need a Royal Rumble win.

A man's career doesn't come full-circle by getting everything under the sun.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

I'm inclined to agree with Y2J. So many people bitching about the fact that the guy almost everyone expected to win the rumble didn't win it. The rumble shouldn't be that predictable. Moan about the fact that it wasn't a very good ppv and that there was a serious lack of talent in the rumble itself


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

He will face Taker anyway. If he won he, I would of thought he would use the mania match to face Taker. He's done pretty much everything in the business except face Taker at Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

yea people need to calm down yes im upset that he didnt winthe rumble either but look at the bright side i believe they are going to be going with Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

i dont think hes telling people to "stop whining" about him losing...


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



Smashisleet said:


> Yeah, the bigger picture is right around the corner guys!


I'm starting to think that nothing is going to happen. The constant theme with this new Jericho gimmick is promising something, and then not following through. From not talking in his return, to saying little when he talked, to failing to shoot a t-shirt out of the t-shirt cannon, to losing at the RR. He's getting heat by intentionally failing, and WWE knows this--why else would that allow him to get so close to a win?


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



Dragonballfan said:


> Hahaha people upset cause Y2J didn't win. Let Sheamus have his moment damn...


Two times WWE champion and King of the Ring.He already had his moment.

I would prefer Barret had his time, but well I wanted Jericho to win because he promised something was going to happen.But was something lame like job to Sheamus lol.Tonight RAW I really hope something happens.


----------



## deadmanwatching

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

last time he said "Stop Whining" he told there was a bigger picture between orton vs christian feud.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



deadmanwatching said:


> last time he said "Stop Whining" he told there was a bigger picture between orton vs christian feud.


Was there? I just remember 1000 matches back-to-back between the two.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

lol at the fans


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

even though he didnt win the rumble i can see it going 2 ways he can still end up facing punk or they can go with taker jericho ppl gotta stop bitching and just be patient with the angle.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

I have no interest in taker vs Jericho. There's no story behind it.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

I think people are more pissed about the fact nothing happened last night and not the fact Jericho didnt win the RR match, WWE owed us something more last night after Jericho saying something would happen. It is basically false advertising to get more buys, I could overlook it all if the whole ppv wasnt stuffed full with pointless filler. Having paid for it last night I would atleast like WWE to pay for my food tonight because I like to be wined and dined before I get fucked!


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

Okay, some of you are failing to read the OP. People aren't pissed because he lost the RR. People are pissed because once again there was no followup on the whole "it will be the end of the world blah blah" thing and they paid $50 bucks for the PPV based on false advertising. Seriously, read the effing post before you respond.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



DOTL said:


> I have no interest in taker vs Jericho. There's no story behind it.


and how did you feel about Trips/Taker last year?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

have to lol at the kid who wrote a whole stable scenario off that line as if it meant something big. just like the bigger picture thing a couple years ago... you guys bought it hook, line and sinker. when will people realize WWE literally books show to show and has no actual plans?


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



DOTL said:


> Was there? I just remember 1000 matches back-to-back between the two.


Christian became a 2 time World Heavyweight Champion...


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



SrsLii said:


> Okay, some of you are failing to read the OP. People aren't pissed because he lost the RR. People are pissed because once again there was no followup on the whole "it will be the end of the world blah blah" thing and they paid $50 bucks for the PPV based on false advertising. Seriously, read the effing post before you respond.


Exactly.
Sorry Chris but people have a right to whine when they pay $50 for anticlimatic crap.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> and how did you feel about Trips/Taker last year?


Not that you asked me, but I found that pretty stupid too. Coming out and having a homoerotic staring contest for 15 minutes is not backstory.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*

well the last i checked yopu shouldnt order a ppv based soley on 1 thing either when you know it might not even happen.....you gotta order it because you want to watch it cause i know damn well i had little expectations hence why i did not order it.


----------



## SrsLii

*Re: So what are WWE plans for ..*



westie420uk said:


> I think all will be revealed on RAW.


Then you, sir, are gullible as fuck.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> and how did you feel about Trips/Taker last year?


Well judging from the fact that Taker beat HBK I thought it was a logical feud. 



Nitemare said:


> Christian became a 2 time World Heavyweight Champion...


Which was nice, but when you pass the belt and then have a series of 88 rematches it loses legitimacy. That also ignores that Christian couldn't even properly gain heat from how many times he got beat down and won uncleanly.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

Chris Jericho @IAmJericho
I've got something to say.... #raw

CM Punk @CMPunk
I wonder if anybody has anything to say tonight?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Re: Y2J Reacts to Angry Fans*



DOTL said:


> Well judging from the fact that Taker beat HBK I thought it was a logical feud.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was nice, but when you pass the belt and then have a series of 88 rematches it loses legitimacy. That also ignores that Christian couldn't even properly gain heat from how many times he got beat down and won uncleanly.


Regarding Christian, that's because he didn't win immediately after turning heel which was what had to happen. He and Orton were so closely matched that it could've gone either way when they were both faces. The addition of heel tactics should've been the difference maker.


As for Jericho not winning, I'mfine with it but would've preffered him to do more of his trolling in the match rather than just fail to win.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



zkorejo said:


> SSHHush.. We are supposed to forget about those promo videos by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but that doesnt achieve anything. If anything, It would make Jericho look like an idiot and nobody would take him seriously after a few months. If thats his new character.. then I guess he should have thought better.


*I don't think Jericho cares. It's pretty obvious that he doesn't. His only goal seems to be trolling his fans and that's what he's doing.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think Jericho cares. It's pretty obvious that he doesn't. His only goal seems to be trolling his fans and that's what he's doing.*


Yes. There is no storyline, no bigger picture, no feuds, no Mania match.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Why did Jericho get those Promo Videos?*



FredForeskinn said:


> Yes. There is no storyline, no bigger picture, no feuds, no Mania match.


*Sure there is. Don't be silly.*


----------



## GillbergReturns

It's frustrating because there's no direction for the WWE championship right now. 

If they're still planning on Punk v Jericho and I see no reason why they're not, here's how the feud plays out.

At EC Punk wins and now the #1 contender will likely be decided in some stupid manner like a battle royal.

Or Punk loses to Jericho at EC then wins it right back at Mania.

Jericho could be confronting Punk tonight and we could be getting the answers we've been looking for, but instead we get absolute horse sh*t. 

Daniel Bryan v Sheamus Awesome. We all know how that's going to be booked. Bryan slaps Sheamus. Sheamus gets mad. Bryan runs.


----------



## Dice Darwin

For the most part, this has gone the way I thought it would since that first day he came back. Jericho is trying to get heat the Michael Cole way: by being a boring troll. Everybody keeps expecting him to do something big, so he'll just tease it, then do absolutely nothing interesting. Then he'll watch people rage.

Hopefully, the crowd starts booing him already so we can get on with whatever comes next. If anything is next.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

jericho return has been a massive disappointment and im reallly tired of whatever it is he is trying to pull ...either talk or just go away !!!


----------



## sjones8

Jericho has swung and missed since the day he came back, and we all know this stupid "troll-the-fans" shit was his idea.


----------



## Rua

Even if it ends up turning out to be a flop. Screw it, I'm just happy he's back (for a while, personally I believe this to be a short last run). The roster is lightweight as all bloody hell.

3 Announcers in the Rumble? It was like playing it on PS3 when one of Undertaker's Druids runs in.


----------



## JewishMessiah

Bam...


----------



## vocalmushroom

It begins...


----------



## Stone Hot

Just because Jericho gave punk the code breaker doesn't mean they will have a match at mania. remember jericho is in the chamber it could be Jericho just reminding punk im in the match im coming after your title


----------



## leon79

edit wrong thread


----------



## vocalmushroom

Stone Hot said:


> Just because Jericho gave punk the code breaker doesn't mean they will have a match at mania. remember jericho is in the chamber it could be Jericho just reminding punk im in the match im coming after your title


Nah it's too coincidental. There's 5 other guys that are also in the chamber match who could've attacked him. And even the announcers were confused because they have no prior history. Jericho has it out for punk.

Also notice that punk used the best in the world line like five times tonight


----------



## Rua

Happy now non-believers?

Calling it now. Jericho sleazes strap win out of the Chamber (yet again). Punk wins back at Mania. Jericho goes back to the world of Rawk. Life goes on.


----------



## Rated R™

vocalmushroom said:


> Nah it's too coincidental. There's 5 other guys that are also in the chamber match who could've attacked him. And even the announcers were confused because they have no prior history. Jericho has it out for punk.
> 
> Also notice that punk used the best in the world line like five times tonight


Exactly, It's funny people still think Jericho/Punk aren't going to feud.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

I just love how the three guys who've use the monicker "best in the world" were all involved in the same segment. 

It wouldn't surprise me one bit if sometime down the road Bryan became involved in this as well. There will always be that sticking point where Bryan can brag that he beat Punk.


----------



## No_Balls_Vince

Lol so thats the big picture?

Y2J commits the most generic heel turn in wrestling and interfered in a completely pointless match as far as Punk is concerned.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

the seed had to be planted somehow stop complaining for christ sake people are now getting what they wanted and still complaining that it wasnt good enough.


----------



## rockymark94

I can't wait for the battle of the iwc gods. Worked shoots, witty banter, left and right. 
Jericho: You will neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! everrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! be the best in the world. I was main eventing with the rock while you was getting wedgied and bitch slapped in highschool for being a smartass straightedge queer.
CM Punk: How am I the queer when you have a rhinestone studded ricky martin jacket and a gay fauxhawk that you rub with moose splooge every night, you ballerina dancing with d list stars cock knocker.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

this was the beginning of the end....the end of what though ?? punk boring ass lame corny jokes title reign ??


----------



## MondayNightJericho

still not sure how the world ends... something different should have been expected... like jericho eliminating himself last night that would have been epic heel and he could have talked crap to everyone saying he would have won the rumble but the fans dont deserve him.. etc.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I can't believe Jerichos WM opponent was even being debated,some of you must of missed the IT BEGINS promo where they actually SHOWS CM Punk...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

UltimateOppitunist said:


> I can't believe Jerichos WM opponent was even being debated,some of you must of missed the IT BEGINS promo where they actually SHOWS CM Punk...


lol link to the ITBEGINS promo that showed punk?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

rockymark94 said:


> I can't wait for the battle of the iwc gods. Worked shoots, witty banter, left and right.
> Jericho: You will neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! everrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! be the best in the world. I was main eventing with the rock while you was getting wedgied and bitch slapped in highschool for being a smartass straightedge queer.
> CM Punk: How am I the queer when you have a rhinestone studded ricky martin jacket and a gay fauxhawk that you rub with moose splooge every night, you ballerina dancing with d list stars cock knocker.


oh god, if this exchange (or some variation) ever took place on TV, i'd fucking lose it. That would be comedy gold...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lol link to the ITBEGINS promo that showed punk?


This one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwwB3fF5FW4

How did some of you not see that promo? lol...


----------



## RandySavagesShades

UltimateOppitunist said:


> This one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwwB3fF5FW4
> 
> How did some of you not see that promo? lol...


Didn't all the promo videos air just after Punk was on TV?? If I remember rightly they did.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

vocalmushroom said:


> Nah it's too coincidental. There's 5 other guys that are also in the chamber match who could've attacked him. And even the announcers were confused because they have no prior history. Jericho has it out for punk.
> *
> Also notice that punk used the best in the world line like five times tonight*


THIS.

The line was used over and over again, kind of obviously too to make a point I feel.

It's ON!


----------



## DesolationRow

I truly hope they have the meaty portion of this angle backloaded because thus far, it's been tremendously underwhelming. To start it all off formally between the two with Jericho interrupting to deliver a Codebreaker... There _has_ to be at least one or preferably two major twists in the coming weeks going into and coming out of Elimination Chamber. I remained cautiously optimistic until last night. Having Johnny Ace casually place Jericho into the Elimination Chamber match as part of Jericho's masterplan, followed by a thoroughly pedestrian in-ring "attack" really seemed to kick this thing into a completely tired direction. They've already opened up so many plot holes, it's equally sad and astounding.


----------



## Verdict123

DesolationRow said:


> I truly hope they have the meaty portion of this angle backloaded because thus far, it's been tremendously underwhelming. To start it all off formally between the two with Jericho interrupting to deliver a Codebreaker... There _has_ to be at least one or preferably two major twists in the coming weeks going into and coming out of Elimination Chamber. I remained cautiously optimistic until last night. Having Johnny Ace casually place Jericho into the Elimination Chamber match as part of Jericho's masterplan, followed by a thoroughly pedestrian in-ring "attack" really seemed to kick this thing into a completely tired direction. They've already opened up so many plot holes, it's equally sad and astounding.


Simply put, Jericho vs Punk is going to be just a filler at mania. Its a shame but it is what it is i guess.

At this point, i dont even want Jericho vs punk for the WWE title anymore coz its going to get utterly overshadowed by Rock/cena, taker/hhh and show/shaq. If cena IS turning heel at mania, it would best to have the WWE Title involved in that match rather than Jericho vs punk match imo.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar

Chris Jericho will win the WWE title at Elimination Chamber then relinquish it to CM Punk at Wrestlemania.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

Chris Jericho @IAmJericho
Cult Of Personality playing on XM. I hate this song....


----------



## Werb-Jericho

> Cult Of Personality playing on XM. I hate this song....


from jericho's twitter...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Verdict123 said:


> Simply put, Jericho vs Punk is going to be just a filler at mania. Its a shame but it is what it is i guess.
> 
> At this point, i dont even want Jericho vs punk for the WWE title anymore coz its going to get utterly overshadowed by Rock/cena, taker/hhh and show/shaq. If cena IS turning heel at mania, it would best to have the WWE Title involved in that match rather than Jericho vs punk match imo.


If there is a match at Mania between those two Im with you. Jeritroll will if I could throw in a guess do the ultimate trolling at wrestlemania and I dont think they want to waste a title match on that(or well, wwe creative isnt the best in the world at what they do).


----------



## DesolationRow

Verdict123 said:


> Simply put, Jericho vs Punk is going to be just a filler at mania. Its a shame but it is what it is i guess.
> 
> At this point, i dont even want Jericho vs punk for the WWE title anymore coz its going to get utterly overshadowed by Rock/cena, taker/hhh and show/shaq. If cena IS turning heel at mania, it would best to have the WWE Title involved in that match rather than Jericho vs punk match imo.


Well, not trying to pat myself on the back or anything but this is what I predicted the minute it looked like they were going to go with Jericho vs. Punk at Wrestlemania. It's going to be so far behind several other matches in importance, it's going to make the WWE Championship match at Wrestlemania feel almost like a midcard match. Which is a shame. I love both guys but a feud between the two for Wrestlemania feels wrong; any other time of the year, it'd be great, but Jericho is one established name who is very possibly _below_ Punk at this point. It just feels rather weird. And I hate how Monday "set up" the feud. All of those weeks of cryptic, laconic lack of speaking for that?


----------



## SangreAzteca199

The best return in a long time


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

:lmao

Even if it will be overshadowed by Rock/Cena and possibly HHH/Taker, this isn't the first time at Wrestlemania that the title didn't seem important. Think Rock/Cena and Trips/Taker last year, HBK/Undertaker II, Rock/Hogan, Flair/Michaels and Show/Mayweather. The thing about Mania is that there's always about 4 legitimate main events, so Jericho/Punk _needs_ the title. It just gives the feud that much more importance and the feud could actually make the title relevant and, well, important. Something that was failed to be done last year and something that will not happen this year if the title match is Rock/Cena. That feud is already so big that the WWE title would be just a mere afterthought.


----------



## holycityzoo

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Even if it will be overshadowed by Rock/Cena and possibly HHH/Taker, this isn't the first time at Wrestlemania that the title didn't seem important. Think Rock/Cena and Trips/Taker last year, HBK/Undertaker II, Rock/Hogan, Flair/Michaels and Show/Mayweather. The thing about Mania is that there's always about 4 legitimate main events, so Jericho/Punk _needs_ the title. It just gives the feud that much more importance and the feud could actually make the title relevant and, well, important. Something that was failed to be done last year and something that will not happen this year if the title match is Rock/Cena. That feud is already so big that the WWE title would be just a mere afterthought.


I agree. I mean if you think about it, no matter who they book in the title match, Rock/Cena and possible Taker/HHH will overshadow it. There is a slight possibility that Jericho and Punk can steel the show. Maybe they can pull off a Savage/Steamboat, and this has the title thrown into it. I dunno, it probably wont come close to that match, but still, it's going to be a great match. Let's all just get excited it see it. 

If you want Punk to be the center piece of Wrestlemania, you're going to have to wait a year or two, and honestly, his career is probably better off. He still has at least 5 solid years left.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

For all you Jerichoholics out there on Jerichos side


----------



## NikkiSixx

Y2-Jerk said:


> For all you Jerichoholics out there on Jerichos side


:lmao

I kind of wish it said 3rd Best in the World (love ya Punk, but Bryan's in the company too, sooo...).


----------



## Arya Dark

*Yeah I'm pretty sure it should say 3rd at the very best.*


----------



## roux2dope

new to these boards, but i just want to say i have loved everything about jerichos return so far.. i personally hope he doesnt say a word till wrestlemania


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

roux2dope said:


> new to these boards, but i just want to say i have loved everything about jerichos return so far.. i personally hope he doesnt say a word till wrestlemania


Too bad he's already spoke.


----------



## roux2dope

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Too bad he's already spoke.


bah, one line that really didnt even amount to anything. he went right back to doing what he was doing the following raw


----------



## charmed1

Annd he's leaving again soon. WORST...COMEBACK...EVEEEERRRR


----------



## Ziggler Mark

charmed1 said:


> Annd he's leaving again soon. WORST...COMEBACK...EVEEEERRRR


just like "im on tour the day youre all saying im going to return to the WWE" right? the guy has established that he likes to troll...dont believe a word he says


----------



## septurum

I think people are severely underestimating this angle. Jericho would not have come back without an idea.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

septurum said:


> I think people are severely underestimating this angle. Jericho would not have come back without an idea.


The bigger picture is that there is no bigger picture.


----------



## malcolmx

charmed1 said:


> Annd he's leaving again soon. WORST...COMEBACK...EVEEEERRRR





> Chris Jericho Addresses Internet Critics
> 
> CHRIS Jericho made a surprise return to WWE last month after weeks of cryptic promos, but as of yet Jericho hasn’t done anything which would warrant such hype. Many fans have aired their frustrations directly to Jericho on Twitter and yesterday he responded.
> 
> Jericho tweeted to fans: “Funny how some of u never stop complaining and think u know it all. Just sit back and enjoy the ride…you’ll have a lot more fun!”


Be Patient


----------



## Gerdon

Jericho sucks at trolling.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Gerdon said:


> Jericho sucks at trolling.


Not really since loads of ppl think he is truly back, since ppl think there is a bigger picture to all this and still thinks the end of the world means anything and since they still cheer him. I would say successfull troll is successfull.


----------



## Onyx

So people have never copied each other in WWE? 

Did Jericho invent every move in his moveset?


----------



## NikkiSixx

skyman101 said:


> So people have never copied each other in WWE?
> 
> *Did Jericho invent every move in his moveset?*


According to his current gimmick? Yes.


----------



## NightmareInc.

Great, another boring Y2J run at the title. I love Jericho and all and sure... I understand this "best in the world" back and forth thing him and Punk are starting... but ffs... This could not have been more predictable. I REALLY wanted it to be something beyond the title.

And now Triple H vs Undertaker AGAIN (x2). This will be NOT the second time they've faced each other at WM, but the THIRD. Boring. So fucking boring. Done with WWE again. I'll check back in next Wrestlemania season.


----------



## JasonLives

I just hope "wannabee" isnt gonna become the new "hypocrite", where he repeats it 20 times during every promo he does.


----------



## Huehuehue

" I TROLLED EVERYONE OF YOU" MOTHER OF GOD..


----------



## Kalashnikov

Jericho's not explaining a damn thing about his promos, is he? :connery



Yesterday's bullshit doesn't count.


----------



## wwetna247

Hypocrites Parasites>Wanna be


----------



## Lidodido

skyman101 said:


> So people have never copied each other in WWE?
> 
> Did Jericho invent every move in his moveset?


That's what I'm hoping he'll start claiming. He said Kingston ripped him off for using spectacular moves. Next time he'll interrupt Big Show and claim that he ripped him off, because Jericho used to punch people in the face many many years ago, or perhaps whine about him being the master of the Armbar and now EVERYONE is using it.

I think it would be entertaining for him to interrupt matches and cost people the win just by saying how what he just did is "so typical Jericho back in the days", having everyone, even on the roster hate him. Except of course Punk, who just ticks him off even more by purposely copying him just like he did with the silence last RAW. Genius move, instead of having Punk just make some lame jokes about Jericho dancing and singing and stuff.

This has a ton of potential, as long as Jericho puts on his a-game and Punk doesn't go all Cena-funny on him.


----------



## EyeZac

Probably the best thing on Raw at the moment by far. Nobody gets the internet talking better then Jericho (with the exception being Cena of course).


----------



## WashingtonD

Da Prophet said:


> Probably the best thing on Raw at the moment by far. Nobody gets the internet talking better then Jericho (with the exception being Cena of course).


Think it's pretty poor myself, they built Jericho up for about 3 months with videos and his mysterious debut just to say Punk is a wannabe? Fail of an angle thus far


----------



## EyeZac

WashingtonD said:


> Think it's pretty poor myself, they built Jericho up for about 3 months with videos and his mysterious debut just to say Punk is a wannabe? Fail of an angle thus far


Too each their own I guess. It has only been one week of him speaking so I'm willing to give it more time to develop. The microphone battles in the coming weeks have me excited because both men are so good on the mic. The match itself is going to be great and I think those two things have me putting this angle a little higher than others.


----------



## Lidodido

Da Prophet said:


> Too each their own I guess. It has only been one week of him speaking so I'm willing to give it more time to develop. The microphone battles in the coming weeks have me excited because both men are so good on the mic. The match itself is going to be great and I think those two things have me putting this angle a little higher than others.


Yeah. People get too hung up on a single segment in a feud. You need to see the whole picture, they've barely started with the actual feud.

I think part of it as well is that Jericho is hyping this up into a way bigger deal than it actually is. It is as if the entire WWE is built on a lie, and that everyone copied everything from him. Or at least I hope he'll continue finding small details people do that he has done similarly before, and not just focus on the "best in the world"-thing. I liked how he bashed Kofi basically for doing high-flying moves, as if Jericho invented them.


----------



## TheRock316

Jericho should have sticked his focus only on Punk and claiming that he's the best in the world at what he does.

Like if any other guy hasnt worn suits, or like if he's the first ever guy who did high flying moves.
All of this makes his statement stupid.

I expected to have better vipe when Jericho and Punk would have collided first time


----------



## squared circle

Lidodido said:


> That's what I'm hoping he'll start claiming. He said Kingston ripped him off for using spectacular moves. Next time he'll interrupt Big Show and claim that he ripped him off, because Jericho used to punch people in the face many many years ago, or perhaps whine about him being the master of the Armbar and now EVERYONE is using it.
> 
> I think it would be entertaining for him to interrupt matches and cost people the win just by saying how what he just did is "so typical Jericho back in the days", having everyone, even on the roster hate him. Except of course Punk, who just ticks him off even more by purposely copying him just like he did with the silence last RAW. Genius move, instead of having Punk just make some lame jokes about Jericho dancing and singing and stuff.
> 
> This has a ton of potential, as long as Jericho puts on his a-game and Punk doesn't go all Cena-funny on him.


I am all for this. Absolute genius.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life

The reason Jericho mentioned Kofi, Truth, Miz etc. in his promos is because they were all participants in the Elimination Chamber and the WWE didn't want to see them just as an afterthought in the Elimination Chamber match.

I think they should keep Laurinaitis in this feud, screw Punk over at Elimination Chamber and next week bring out Jericho as the new Champion. Claiming Jericho was the one John was texting the whole time and bought him back to rid CM Punk of his WWE Championship and his efforts to get rid of Laurinaitis as GM. This puts more heat on Jericho as well as advancing the storyline. 

It fits everything in perfectly, it's still got the back story of the best in the World angle as well as Laurinaitis' efforts to screw over Punk that has been building up for months now. I honestly think there will be people out there who still want to cheer Jericho, teaming him up with John Laurinaitis will definetly be the best way to get those people cheering him to really start booing him.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

If not Jericho wins now at EC, the whole gimmick goes down the toilet. It would also suck if he now as the last person to enter the ec wins, it would be a little too predictable. What he gonna do when he doesnt win? "I lost, but im still the best in the world o lets get a rematch at wm so I can prove Im the best in the world a second time".

But then, maybe there is nothing more to it. Maybe he wil lose at EC and vanish from the wwe.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

to me its obvious now that jericho will win at the chamber so punk can it again at mania


----------



## notadiva37

#1Peep4ever said:


> to me its obvious now that jericho will win at the chamber so punk can it again at mania


I agree, they've pretty much set it up for Jericho v Punk for the WWE title and Sheamus v Bryan for the heavyweight.


----------



## METTY

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The reason Jericho mentioned Kofi, Truth, Miz etc. in his promos is because they were all participants in the Elimination Chamber and the WWE didn't want to see them just as an afterthought in the Elimination Chamber match.
> 
> I think they should keep Laurinaitis in this feud, screw Punk over at Elimination Chamber and next week bring out Jericho as the new Champion. Claiming Jericho was the one John was texting the whole time and bought him back to rid CM Punk of his WWE Championship and his efforts to get rid of Laurinaitis as GM. This puts more heat on Jericho as well as advancing the storyline.
> 
> It fits everything in perfectly, it's still got the back story of the best in the World angle as well as Laurinaitis' efforts to screw over Punk that has been building up for months now. I honestly think there will be people out there who still want to cheer Jericho, teaming him up with John Laurinaitis will definetly be the best way to get those people cheering him to really start booing him.


Agreed. The Chamber participants are going to get dragged into his promo...makes sense.


----------



## Starbuck

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The reason Jericho mentioned Kofi, Truth, Miz etc. in his promos is because they were all participants in the Elimination Chamber and the WWE didn't want to see them just as an afterthought in the Elimination Chamber match.
> 
> I think they should keep Laurinaitis in this feud, screw Punk over at Elimination Chamber and next week bring out Jericho as the new Champion. Claiming Jericho was the one John was texting the whole time and bought him back to rid CM Punk of his WWE Championship and his efforts to get rid of Laurinaitis as GM. This puts more heat on Jericho as well as advancing the storyline.
> 
> It fits everything in perfectly, it's still got the back story of the best in the World angle as well as Laurinaitis' efforts to screw over Punk that has been building up for months now. I honestly think there will be people out there who still want to cheer Jericho, teaming him up with John Laurinaitis will definetly be the best way to get those people cheering him to really start booing him.


This makes a lot of sense. Ace needs to be involved with something otherwise there's no point in having him on the show. Him being the one who texted Jericho to come back and get rid of Punk after all Punk's done to him is great imo and a lot better than a mere feud over a catchphrase. I like that idea but part of me thinks that Big Johnny won't be involved at all and will just be the GM. Like I said, this makes too much sense for WWE to have come up with it lol.


----------



## METTY

How long do you think Y2J is sticking around full time with the WWE?


----------



## Mister J

When is Chris Jericho coming back to WWE?


----------



## DesolationRow

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The reason Jericho mentioned Kofi, Truth, Miz etc. in his promos is because they were all participants in the Elimination Chamber and the WWE didn't want to see them just as an afterthought in the Elimination Chamber match.
> 
> I think they should keep Laurinaitis in this feud, screw Punk over at Elimination Chamber and next week bring out Jericho as the new Champion. Claiming Jericho was the one John was texting the whole time and bought him back to rid CM Punk of his WWE Championship and his efforts to get rid of Laurinaitis as GM. This puts more heat on Jericho as well as advancing the storyline.
> 
> It fits everything in perfectly, it's still got the back story of the best in the World angle as well as Laurinaitis' efforts to screw over Punk that has been building up for months now. I honestly think there will be people out there who still want to cheer Jericho, teaming him up with John Laurinaitis will definetly be the best way to get those people cheering him to really start booing him.


I absolutely, unconditionally agree with you. Not only is this the right course, it's practically the _only_ right course WWE has left. It would answer a mystery as well as deliver immense heat on Jericho, setting him up not only as a natural rival because of the catchphrase of Punk's driving him crazy while he was absent but as nothing less than the mastermind and puppet master behind Johnny Ace's throne. I'm not sure if WWE can also nail the matter of who the girl in those vignettes is supposed to represent in the storyline, but at the very least, they _must_ circle this back around and essentially allow Jericho to play the role that may or may not have been thought to be Triple H's, i.e., the guy who's really behind Ace, etceteras, pulling the strings and working overtime to sabotage Punk. 

Laurinaitis/Jericho has potential. They could insist that Stephanie is on the "Board of Directors" and consequently she has reneged on Triple H's efforts to fire Ace, always holding the grudge from last summer against Punk. Thus she could be the "girl" from the Jericho return promos and it would all make some semblance of sense. (Which would make his name-dropping of her from Wrestlemania XVIII all the sweeter.)



METTY said:


> How long do you think Y2J is sticking around full time with the WWE?


Rumor has it--and since when do we trust that?--he could be gone again by June. If this is the case, it seems fair to assume that he and WWE came to an understanding--he comes back for a big Wrestlemania program, probably a WWE Championship reign between Elimination Chamber and Wrestlemania, works with Punk for a number of months and gets to fly right back out of the product, in exchange for putting one of their biggest pet projects over in the process (which, let's face it, he isn't exactly going to not agree to; it's practically a dream scenario for Jericho if this is true).


----------



## Power ranger

No need for Stephanie to be involved in all of this.


----------

